# NFL Thread: Offseason time



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So fucking pumped for the Saints/Packers game, i expect a krazy shootout 35/45 Packers game.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Last year I'm pretty sure everyone predicted a 50-0 game between the Saints/Vikings to open the year and that didn't happen, so who knows what will happen on Thursday.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

A shootout never happens when everyone thinks its going to happen.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

checkout my fantasy team. 12 teams

QB - Bradford / Kolb (I'll be playing matchups)

RB - Mendenhall *

RB - Greene *

RB - Felix Jones *

WR - Fitzgerald *

WR - V. Jackson *

TE - V. Davis *

K - Folk

DEF - Jets

bench

RB - Daniel Thomas
RB - Jerome Harrison
RB - that guy from JAX with the weird name
WR - Arrelious Benn
WR - Greg Little
TE - Gronokowski (sp??)

I get two keepers but they had to come from the 7th round or later. those players drafted in the 6th round or earlier are denoted (*)


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

DH get that crap out of your sig.

(great player ya but doesn't matter, show your colours foo).

Incredibly Hawt can we get this out of the way before the season starts: are you a colts or a packers fan? And you don't get to decide after whoever gets eliminated from the playoffs first thank you very much.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'd have to say RB is your weakness Mikey, depending on how much carries Jones & Greene get and how well they perform. Who knows what Thomas will do too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LET'S GO PATRIOTS!!!!!!!

Oh and can the Texans miss the playoffs again with a winning record for the lulz.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm really high on Felix Jones. He's unproven, but he'll get his shot in Dallas. Garrett seems to be a fan of him, as well. So I have that going for me.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Can't wait to see Gamble's washed-up ass get burned by Fitz a week from now.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Seahawks about to go down. Who needs the Pack and Saints when you got the Niners. Alex Smith looked pretty good in the preseason, so I actually have hope for this year.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Here's my team, updated from when I posted it in the off-season thread...

10 team league, ESPN (for those wondering why I have HC)

QB - A. Rodgers
RB - D. McFadden
RB - S. Greene
RB/WR - W. McGahee
RB/WR - P. Burress
WR - R. Wayne
WR - C. Ochocinco
WR/TE - M. Sims-Walker
TE - O. Daniels
OP - M. Ryan
D/ST - Steelers D/ST
K - N. Kaeding
HC - Steelers Coach

Bench - Packers Coach
Bench - Bears D/ST
Bench - P. Thomas RB
Bench - C. McCoy QB
Bench - J. Cook TE 
Bench - A. Brown WR
Bench - S. Janikowski K


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

AFC
East- Jets
West- Chargers
South- Colts
North- Steelers
WC- Pats, Texans

NFC
East- Cowboys
West- Cardinals
South- Saints
North- Pack
WC- Eagles, Lions


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Agreed with JM, we need to get our affiliations in order. It's time for some of you to DECIDE.

If Felix Jones doesn't have a big year, he's officially a bust and Dallas needs to move on to someone else. With Barber gone and the O-line looking very much improved, Felix should have a good year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ah yes, nothing is more infuriating in sports than a bandwagoner. 



MrMister said:


> Agreed with JM, we need to get our affiliations in order. It's time for some of you to DECIDE.
> 
> If Felix Jones doesn't have a big year, he's officially a bust and Dallas needs to move on to someone else. With Barber gone and the O-line looking very much improved, Felix should have a good year.


Panthers filled the hole @ G with Hangartner & Gilles btw, so the team should be good there. I know you don't care, but just revisiting what we spoke about the other day.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Panthers filled the hole @ G with Hangartner & Gilles btw, so the team should be good there. I know you don't care, but just revisiting what we spoke about the other day.


They need to fill the hole in the head of the QB.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

D-Mac's taking down the pack this year. ADP all fucking day baby.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> They need to fill the hole in the head of the QB.


Are you even a Panthers fan any more? I swear, I haven't seen you say a single thing about anyone else on the team besides degrading Cam in a long time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

AFC

East- Pats
West- Chargers
South- Colts
North- Ravens
WC- Steelers, Chiefs

NFC

East- Eagles
West- Rams
South- Falcons
North- Bears
WC- Saints, Packers


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Can't wait to see Gamble's washed-up ass get burned by Fitz a week from now.


That's the spirit.

Happy JM? 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> That's the spirit.
> 
> Happy JM? 8*D


He got burned I believe 4 times by AJ Green. You get burned by AJ Green, you'll be burned by Fitzgerald by default.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Maybe Ovechkin should suit up a QB for the Panthers. He'd mark.

DH, you're looking sharp.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Panthers filled the hole @ G with Hangartner & Gilles btw, so the team should be good there. I know you don't care, but just revisiting what we spoke about the other day.


That's good news for your team. 



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> D-Mac's taking down the pack this year. ADP all fucking day baby.


Packers are finishing last. Detriot 1st, Chicago 2nd, Minnesota 3rd, Packers 4th. Me saying this pretty much guarantees Green Bay dominates the North...sorry man.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pats, Colts, Steelers, Chargers, Ravens, Jets
Eagles, Falcons, Packers, Rams, Saints, Lions


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'll reiterate my predictions...:side:

NFC division champs = Philly, Detroit, St. Louis, Atlanta; Dallas and Tampa are WC

AFC division champs = NYJ, Pittsburgh, Kansas City, Houston; Cleveland and New England are WC

Philly vs NYJ in the Super Bowl. Philly wins it (fuck you Philly, took you long enough to win a fucking SB).


So it's really looking like Peyton Manning will miss games, possibly the season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Maybe Ovechkin should suit up a QB for the Panthers. He'd mark.


We need Vinny Testaverde back.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Are you even a Panthers fan any more? I swear, I haven't seen you say a single thing about anyone else on the team besides degrading Cam in a long time.


He performed worse in the pre-season than any of the other QBs drafted.

I am a Panther fan. Not a fan of guys who lie and cheat their way through. Should have been booted from college athletics after his stunts on campus in Florida.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn, I forgot about him (Testaverde obviously). How old was when he played for Carolina? I wanna say he was like 41 when he played for Dallas.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> So it's really looking like Peyton Manning will miss games, possibly the season.


That second surgery thing came from an unconfirmed and not well known source on a radio station, so I highly doubt he will be missing the season unless we hear that from the team.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That second surgery thing came from an unconfirmed and not well known source on a radio station, so I highly doubt he will be missing the season unless we hear that from the team.


But he's not practicing. That's not a good sign. It could mean he's lost feeling/strength in his throwing arm. Who knows though. He's most likely missing Week 1 at least.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Carolina just needs to give Jeff George a call, he wants to make a come back.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I would be surprised if the Colts won any games without Manning. Shitty defense, shitty running game, shitty offensive line ... that's going nowhere fast.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Damn, I forgot about him (Testaverde obviously). How old was when he played for Carolina? I wanna say he was like 41 when he played for Dallas.


Testaverde was 43 or 44 when he player for Carolina, lmao. He was pretty bad for us.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> I would be surprised if the Colts won any games without Manning. Shitty defense, shitty running game, shitty offensive line ... that's going nowhere fast.



Our offensive line isn't that terrible and only our running game defense is really terrible but our pass rush is good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Our offensive line isn't that terrible and only our running game defense is really terrible but our pass rush is good.


Sorry, but best way to eliminate the pass rush is to run the ball. Nothing keeps a pass rush in check better.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bears for NFC North Champions again! (I'm hopeful). 

This is going to be an interesting season. I think all the teams with new head coaches and rookie QBs are going to flounder heavily due to the lack of prep.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

AFC North - Baltimore; AFC South - Hou; AFC East - NYJ; AFC West - SD... Two wild cards: Pittsburgh & New Engand.
NFC North - Packers; NFC South - New Orleans; NFC East - Philly; NFC West - AZ... Two wild cards: New York Giants & ATL


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Does anyone really think Peyton won't play? They just like the drama now that Favre isn't there to give the is he going to play story.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's his neck, which means it's his spinal cord. I don't think games are played with the nervous system.

No clue if he'll play or not. I'm assuming he won't since they brought in Collins, and we're still talking about it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Peyton "I never miss a start" Manning has a chance to play for that simple reason alone. I'd rather him not play if he has a chance of furthering injuring it, but I highly doubt that he'll miss a lot of games.

And if he does miss the game and we beat Texans with Collins then lol @ everyone saying Texans will win the division, they are biggest underachievers in the league.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:hmm: I didn't know the Panthers waived Everette Brown. This time last year he was being talked as the next Julius Peppers for the Panthers :/


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Any time you spend your 1st round pick on a player, you have high expectations for them. I don't recall anybody saying he'll be the next Peppers, however. He's been a laughing stalk in Carolina for a while, though. Spin Cycle has run his course in Carolina. Wouldn't be surprised to see him get a shot somewhere, though. He's too small to play DE in the 4-3, though.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Just throw him opposite Captain Mullet in Minnesota.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm a believer in the Texans. I have no statistics that back my theories but I expect a convincing season out of them. The 3-4 defense doesn't suit some of their players well and isn't the most optimal defense but oh well - have to adjust to it. They added JJ at CB, JJ Watt, who is a tireless worker, and Ryans will be back healthy.

As long as they can protect Schaub, who is injury prone, I expect them to run away with the South. Again though, predictions are utterly worthless.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Just throw him opposite Captain Mullet in Minnesota.


He's been horrible when he plays across from Julius Peppers and Charles Johnson. Not sure Allen will make much of a difference.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pair him up in Detroit with the best defensive lineman in the NFL: Suh. Bet he'll work his ass off.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's not a work ethic issue, it's a not being very skilled issue.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Denver for playoffs please, won't happen but I'm hoping.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Denver and playoffs shouldn't be used in the same sentence.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Father Flex said:


> I'm a believer in the Texans. I have no statistics that back my theories but I expect a convincing season out of them. The 3-4 defense doesn't suit some of their players well and isn't the most optimal defense but oh well - have to adjust to it. They added JJ at CB, JJ Watt, who is a tireless worker, and Ryans will be back healthy.
> 
> As long as they can protect Schaub, who is injury prone, I expect them to run away with the South. Again though, predictions are utterly worthless.


I think they can if their defense can hold up. I'm not too high on Wade Phillips there, but if he can fix that D, they will win games. Now's their best chance with the Colts hurting, the Titans on a transitional rebuild, and the Jaguars being as bland and thoughtless as ever.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Denver and playoffs shouldn't be used in the same sentence.


Atleast are D should improve, getting Dumervil back from injury helps out a ton.


Plus I expect big things from rookies Von Miller & Rahim Moore. Are pass rush should be more effective this season.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> It's not a work ethic issue, it's a not being very skilled issue.


That position has a lot to do with work ethic though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Julius Peppers' work ethic is laughable and he's one of the best in the league.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It wasn't laughable last year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Denver and playoffs shouldn't be used in the same sentence.


Why not? The division is spectacularly unimpressive. Personally, I think if Cassel doesn't fuck up, the Chiefs will give people extreme problems on both sides of the ball (while owning special teams), but this is Matt Cassel we're talking about here. Is he for real?

Denver isn't that bad. With some luck here and there they might find themselves at 9-7 or 10-6 and in the WC race.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

More so that almost any other position though, you can fake it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's always been laughable but he still puts up fantastic stats regardless. He got skillz.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

His motor was off the chain last year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well yeah, when he goes, he goes hard. It goes without saying he takes plays off, though.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Peppers is the randy Moss of DE's.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Perfect way of putting it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not sure Peppers is a first ballot HOF'er. He's borderline at best. I do agree if he went all out every play he'd be a total terror. He mails it in a lot. He gets held a LOT though lol, at least in the games I've seen him play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He was consistently held last year on the Bears. The lack of calls were pathetic.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ah, Peppers in the HOF. Wonder if he'd go in as a Panther or Bear. I'd hope he'd go in as a Panther, but with the way things ended, I'm not sure.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Not sure Peppers is a first ballot HOF'er. He's borderline at best. I do agree if he went all out every play he'd be a total terror. He mails it in a lot. He gets held a LOT though lol, at least in the games I've seen him play.


Chris Carter is still not in the HOF and he was second all-time in every receiving category when he retired. No, Peppers, nor Moss for that matter, is not a first ballot hall of famer.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Carter is not even close to the WR Moss was. Carter didn't make teams shit themselves trying to figure out how to stop him. Carter himself will tell you how much better Moss is than he is. Perhaps Moss's attitude will keep him from being a first ballot guy, but he'll get in soon after. I think he's first ballot though, pretty clearly too.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I know that, Jeery Rice isn't a better WR than Randy Moss. Rice, Carter, Brown, Reed, Harrison, Monk. All gave it their all to help their team win, in the gym, on the field, in the practice facilities, in the off season. Randy Moss is like the honey badger, he don't give a shit. Talent wise, no one will ever best Randy Moss.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Saying the word *ever* when it comes to talent is just stupid. There could be a player more talented in the near future, you have no idea what players might come into the league. It's only when you say ever that people make themselves believe that a certain player is not better than another because they have already convinced themselves already.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If he's a better WR than Rice, why isn't he first ballot? I couldn't disagree more here btw, unless you're simply saying Moss had more innate talent than Rice did.

We agree on one thing though, Moss's work ethic wasn't that great. 

Shame you left Irvin off that list since he's better than everyone there save Rice and maybe Brown.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I felt those guys worked for their skills more than anyone else. Moss skated bye on his innate talent. I always felt Irving was more of the precursor to the TO type prima dona WR that I have little respect for. Their mouth makes you dislike them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Irvin had/has the mouth for sure and he's really easy to hate, but I'd only want Jerry Rice over him when I absolutely had to win one game. No one wanted it more than him.

Unfortunately his mouth overshadows what an amazing leader and savvy player he really was.

Pearson and Branch need to get in before Carter and Reed btw.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I love when player run their mouths, It's one of the reasons why i like Shannon Sharpe so much.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

AFC East
Jets
Patriots
Dolphins
Bills

AFC North
Steelers
Ravens
Browns
Bengals

AFC South
Texans
Colts
Titans
Jaguars

AFC West
Chargers
Raiders
Chiefs
Broncos

Wild Card: Pats, Ravens

NFC East
Eagles
Cowboys
Redskins
Giants

NFC North
Packers
Lions
Bears
Vikings

NFC South
Falcons
Saints
Buccaneers
Panthers

NFC West
49ers
Rams
Cardinals
Seahawks

Wild Card: Cowboys, Lions



Call me a liar. Dare you.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Peppers is the randy Moss of DE's.


Yea except Peppers was on gear, and Moss wasn't.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If Manning does in deed miss the whole season and the Colts do lose every game then Manning should win MVP again for leading this team every year, except last year, to 12 plus wins and without him them failing incredibly. Makes sense right, he would be truly the most _*valuable*_ player. :hmm:


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I love when player run their mouths, It's one of the reasons why i like Shannon Sharpe so much.


Colts or Packers? Still waiting. Who's your team?

I will post my predication tomorrow, or the next day. Before kick off thursday anyway.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Colts or Packers? Still waiting. Who's your team?
> 
> I will post my predication tomorrow, or the next day. Before kick off thursday anyway.


I will go with Colts, because everyone is expecting me to Pack.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

^Um.

And wat @ UDK. If the Colts lose every single game then Bill Polian should be fired for not finding a suitable replacement for Manning in the past few years.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If the Colts lose every game, I wonder if they would draft Andrew Luck.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I will go with Colts, because everyone is expecting me to Pack.


Ok man, make sure you ride that out this year. Unlike last year!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Raw will have to wait next monday, ESPN are showing both Monday Night games, our game should finish at roughly 6 o'clock in the morning, and I have work the next day.

Gonna buy some Coors Light for good measure.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah. Sexy Rexy Grossman won the Redskins QB job. They're Superbowl team now. :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If the Colts lose every game, Polian should be fired for not being serious about being in Hattiesberg. Favre > Collins.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> If the Colts lose every game, Polian should be fired for not being serious about being in Hattiesberg. Favre > Collins.


If the Colts lose every game, a majority of the staff should be axed. They are still living off the remains of Dungy's work right now.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Colts should consider a complete blow up, trade Freeney, etc. If they don't make the playoffs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hope you guys realize I was joking, there is no way we're losing every game even without Manning.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Probably wasn't a good year to draft Reggie Wayne to my fantasy team :hmm:

Well, at least I don't have Peyton .


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I traded Peyton Manning a few weeks ago. I'd feel bad if fantasy football had any real meaning. I thought he'd be fine.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

THAT'S LOW MR. MISTER, REAL LOW. THE GUY SHOULD HAVE GOT HIS LAWYERS TO ADD THE NECESSARY TRADE CLAUSES.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'll trade david garrard to whoever has Manning on the WF league. Seems like a fair trade. :hmm:


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*


----------



## hardcore_rko

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jaguars will release Garrard. luke mccown will start.
sorry jaguars fans.

cant wait next monday! ive a feeling dolphins will win


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If we're pumping up our MLB, EJ Henderson broke his femur week 17 and played week 1 last season. Didn't miss a regular season game and pioneered a new form of leg surgery in the process.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



hardcore_rko said:


> Jaguars will release Garrard. luke mccown will start.
> sorry jaguars fans.
> 
> cant wait next monday! ive a feeling dolphins will win


I didn't see that coming. Not at all. Tennessee might be a good pick to win this game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I saw the writing on the wall for Garrard, so his release isn't a surprise. Jax is going to be dreadful now. It's not that Garrard was anything special, but he gave that position and team some stability. McCown :lmao. Gabbert will be playing in no time.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

SF should put Tolzien on the practice squad and sign Gerrard.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why cut Garrard? Is it a contract thing or something? He really was pretty decent there and I don't think anyone there is ready to be a starter.

Pumped for Thursday.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well he's not a long term solution there. Might as well just start with that long term now than later.

And maybe they want to lose money so they can move to LA?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

How would the contract of 1 player be a hindrance to the team moving to LA in around 5 years?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> How would the contract of 1 player be a hindrance to the team moving to LA in around 5 years?


It's not just one player. They cut their starting QB. Garrard wasn't great or anything, but he was solid enough to keep as a starter and better than guys like Jackson in Seattle or Smith in San Francisco. Jacksonville losing several games gives them the best likelihood of being the team that moves to LA and cutting their starting QB at the last second before the season starts is just the perfect solution to get your team to LA.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> How would the contract of 1 player be a hindrance to the team moving to LA in around 5 years?


My comment was tongue in cheek, with a bit a of truthful speculation.

See Aid180's post. It covers it pretty well.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> It's not just one player. They cut their starting QB. Garrard wasn't great or anything, but he was solid enough to keep as a starter and better than guys like Jackson in Seattle or Smith in San Francisco. Jacksonville losing several games gives them the best likelihood of being the team that moves to LA and cutting their starting QB at the last second before the season starts is just the perfect solution to get your team to LA.


Their only real competition is San Diego since Minnesota is getting a stadium.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Moving from SD to LA is a major downgrade.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Garrard to SF? Doesn't sound too horrible. He can't be any worse than Alex Smith.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Indy should totally get Garrard so they can learn Jax's playbook and own them using Garrard! All they would need is Matt Leinart and they'll have a QB from every divisional foe.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Actually that wouldn't be a bad idea. Garrard>Collins imo and we already dominate the Jags so that doesn't really matter.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Actually that wouldn't be a bad idea. Garrard>Collins imo and we already dominate the Jags so that doesn't really matter.


You lost to them last year, and they almost beat you at home. Not exactly what I'd call domination.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We are 15-5 against them and are like 6-2 in the last 8 games. We really do dominate them.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Moving from SD to LA is a major downgrade.


The Chargers want a new stadium and the city and county are refusing. They can't fill up Qualcom either. The only teams who want to move to LA are the teams that are using it in leverage to get a new stadium. The Chargers won't get a new stadium, and LA is just hours away. So are the most logical choice.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I can see Garrard going to MIAMI, I have no idea who their QB is lol if its still one of those Chad guys.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> The Chargers want a new stadium and the city and county are refusing. They can't fill up Qualcom either. The only teams who want to move to LA are the teams that are using it in leverage to get a new stadium. The Chargers won't get a new stadium, and LA is just hours away. So are the most logical choice.


Oh sorry, was taking a shot at LA as a shithole compared to SD. Nothing more.

Seriously though, LA can't support a team anymore than Jax or SD can. They've failed twice that I know of.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

L.A. just doesn't really seem like a football city.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LA is full of fairweather fans as far I know of. They won't be able to support a bad team off the bat because they won't show up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I know they show up for Lakers games and Dodgers games but I just can't really see L.A. being a football city.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

David Garrard for the Niners? Ya no thanks. I would be fine with him as a backup although Tolzien and Colin should be fine behind Smith, but you know Garrard wouldn't accept that anyway.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Garrad wouldn't really help anyone win games outside of Seattle or maybe Washington. He is on the decline and was never special at all. Would be a fine backup or guy to groom a QB.

edit: 9ers need Kapernick by week 10.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



AvonBarksdale said:


> Garrad wouldn't really help anyone win games outside of Seattle or maybe Washington. He is on the decline and was never special at all. Would be a fine backup or guy to groom a QB.
> 
> edit: 9ers need Kapernick by week 10.


<---- I hope not to see this guy take a snap all season. Protect his ass behind that pitiful line and let him learn on the sidelines. Use him next season, never this season.


----------



## Roger Sterling

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Raiders are making the playoffs this year, trust me. 9-7 sounds reasonable, and our running game is going to be beastly. It's all up to our defense to decide our fate.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Colts vice chairman Bill Polian tells ESPN 1050 in New York that Peyton Manning has been ruled out against the Texans


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Shame really, he could have beaten Brett "who cares about your legacy" Favre's streak.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Favre has more of a legacy than Junior"I've retired 7 times" Seau


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He only officially retired twice I think, compared to Brett's 3. Not that it really matters.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

They need to put a team in Vegas.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Father Flex said:


> They need to put a team in Vegas.


Only if they get the multisport stadium complex they're looking at building, though an NFL sized stadium would probably push the cost in excess of $2 billion. No one would support an outdoor stadium. The 51's can't draw for AAA, and UNLV can't draw anything to their stadium (the excuse is it's off campus).


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Peyton Manning could miss the entire season.

WDNE-AM in Indianapolis is reporting that Colts QB Peyton Manning has undergone another surgical procedure on his neck and is in danger of missing the season. This is the second radio report from Indianapolis in less than a week that has suggested that Manning will not play in 2011. Manning has been ruled out for Week 1 at Houston already as he has not rehabbed quickly enough from neck surgery in May. "It will be tough not to be out there playing for the organization and our fans," Manning said regarding missing Week 1, per ESPN. "I simply am not healthy enough to play."

Take this news with a grain of salt. It's 50-50 on being right.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You really can't play through and mess around with the nervous system. You can have strained and even torn muscles. You can have damaged ligaments and tendons. You can even play with broken bones. You just don't fuck around with the nervous system. I think Peyton Manning won't play this year, especially if Collins does really well or really poorly. If Collins tanks, Manning will 100% be on IR soon.

Until recently though, I had no idea this was this serious.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I swear if the Colts suck to the point of getting Andrew Luck ... :no:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Houston may as well throw a fucking parade. This might just be the year for them to finally make the playoffs...


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Until brittle Shaub shatters his collarbone week 5.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It would speak volumes if Houston still misses the playoffs. I can't see them not now though.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's hard for Houston not to make the playoffs. The Jaguars just cut their starting QB and the Titans have Matt Hassleback at QB. If Houston screws it up this year, there is no hope for that team.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think you messed up the double negative there. Hard for them to not miss the playoffs = hard to make the playoffs, unless that is what you meant.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Thanks for the catch. I didn't see that. Yeah. They have an easy chance this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> I swear if the Colts suck to the point of getting Andrew Luck ... :no:



We getting Andrew Luck man, you jelly?

In all seriousness, if Manning misses the whole season then I would much rather I us suck as bad as possible rather than be mediocre.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So I held my 12 team draft yesterday (points for reception league)
QB;
Manning, Cassel (Got Manning in the 5th round)
RBs;
C. Johnson, S. Jackson, P. Thomas, 
WRs (3 start)
Harvin, R. Wayne, Welker, Smith (CAR), H. Ward, D. Driver
TEs;
M. Lewis, Shiancoe
K;
Carpenter
D;
NE

Really didn't think Manning would miss a game, and thought I got a steal.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> It's hard for Houston not to make the playoffs. The Jaguars just cut their starting QB and the Titans have Matt Hassleback at QB. If Houston screws it up this year, there is no hope for that team.


Hasselbeck is OK. He's a veteran playing behind a solid o-line, an elite running back, and has Kenny Britt to throw to, who will have a breakout year if he stays healthy imo. 

If the Titans are unsuccessful it will be because of their defense. They've been inconsistent ever since Schwartz left to coach the Lions.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

GOD DH, you suck CJ2K's cock so much. Why don't you just get it over with and put him in your sig! :side:


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> has Kenny Britt to throw to, who will have a breakout year if he stays *out of jail*.


Fixed for you


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Indianapolis Colts owner Jim Irsay tweeted Thursday morning that quarterback Peyton Manning will be "out for awhile,"


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i don't want him playing against the steelers. then again bad quarterbacks look all pro against the steeler's secondary.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh yeah, there's a game tonight that actually counts. It could be exciting and I recommend everyone here tune in and watch it.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Oh yeah, there's a game tonight that actually counts. It could be exciting and I recommend everyone here tune in and watch it.


Isn't it getting preempted by Obama? That's usually on every channel


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Forgot about that and I just watched that GOP lolfest last night. Disappointing.

No one cares what he says at this point, but you're probably right. I doubt he'll waste everyone's time throughout the whole game though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Packers. Their march to repeating begins tonight. They'll do work.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Saints march. I'm not sure what Packers do. Pack I guess.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Either way, packing toward another title. 8*D


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I know of no song that goes "Oh when the pack, go marching in," Saints roll behind a Brees 300 yard passing game.

Actually, I do, but that's a Nevada Wolf Pack tradition, not the Packers.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm going with the Saints in an upset tonight. No idea why, just a gut. 


Pats v. Falcons for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate both teams, but Packers will get the win tonight.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Since high scoring offenses seem to always not score a lot in these hyped up games, I'm going with the swerve and say they'll score a lot.

Packers win this game, but they won't win that many more games this season. Logic dictates they should be better than they were last year since they get back players who were injured. I still think that defense played way over their heads last year and the offense, while explosive at times, isn't very consistent, nor balanced at all. Last year's Packers were like the 07 Giants, a damn good run by an above average team.

I'll be pissed if I'm wrong.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

How is it a swerve to say it will be a high scoring game when that's what everyone expects it to be, but it never happens? I'm confused.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It was a joke. But then it's not that hard to understand. You'll just have to work it out.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Since high scoring offenses seem to always not score a lot in these hyped up games, I'm going with the swerve and say they'll score a lot.
> 
> Packers win this game, but they won't win that many more games this season. Logic dictates they should be better than they were last year since they get back players who were injured. I still think that defense played way over their heads last year and the offense, while explosive at times, isn't very consistent, nor balanced at all. Last year's Packers were like the 07 Giants, a damn good run by an above average team.
> 
> I'll be pissed if I'm wrong.


Plus the Packers will be playing a first place schedule this year, though that's offset by playing the crappy AFC West.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Don't forget the NFC curse. Particularly throughout the past decade, the NFC Champs often don't even make the playoffs the following year.










*CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUURSE!!!!!!!*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

steelers don't make the playoffs after a superbowl year, but they lost so i hope that means playoffs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'll settle for Dallas playing as a team, with enthusiasm and passion, while being well prepared. It's not too much to ask. Barring injuries, I seriously do see Dallas giving people problems offensively. That defense though. Yeah. We got Demarcus Ware at least.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steelers tend to be the exception to the miss the playoffs rule. Pretty consistent in making the, regardless. Pats too.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's never good when even the Dallas papers are writing off the Cowboys already. 

Hope Romo is ready, because the media and the fans are going to be rough on him this season if he doesn't perform.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He'll do fine as long as the O-line keeps him upright. Austin and Bryant are the best WR duo Dallas has ever had and that includes Irvin and Harper (ok I might be overrating here, but they are really good). Witten is pretty good too. Just need Felix to step up and Dallas will be dangerous.

The media and fans writing off Dallas is the best thing for them.

Oh and Stacks, Obama speaks at 5 or 6pm CDT. Kickoff is sometime after 7pm CDT. My times might be a bit off, but it does look like his speech will be done before the game starts.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Manning just underwent his third neck surgery. I'm expecting IR for him at this rate.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...urgery-in-19-months?module=HP11_breaking_news


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

More like retirement. Yeash.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hoping Brees gets annihilated by the Packers pass rush tonight.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Didn't think Manning would play much this season anyway but didn't think he'd be out the entire season. Just put him on IR and don't rush him back.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I like the Cowboys having a comeback year. The defense isn't great, but I think it's still good enough. 

Love the offense, though. Felix Jones has played well under Garrett, and I think that trend should continue this season. I have them taking a wild card.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think this is the end for Peyton Manning.

A bad way to go out but it is what it is.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He'll return, but his high-level performances are probably behind him. Hopefully he doesn't embarrass himself.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I only got one thing to say about tonight.... green and yellow green and yellow green and yellow...


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



KingCrash said:


> Didn't think Manning would play much this season anyway but didn't think he'd be out the entire season. Just put him on IR and don't rush him back.


My Tennessee Titans friend is fucking celebrating.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Packers are about to destroy the Saints in all likelihood. It really sucks for Manning that he is this fucked up, but thats the risk you take when you play football. I believe he'll be back for another season or two, the only question is, will he go the way of Brett Farve, sucking and playing for way too long?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> He'll return, but his high-level performances are probably behind him. Hopefully he doesn't embarrass himself.


He will still be a master at dissecting the other team's defense though and I'd think he would still be accurate once he starts practicing again. Manning will not turn into Favre, you can be damn sure about that

Hopefully Luck will be on side though. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ha! Brilliant.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Manning will equal Trent Dilfer.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Upon further review, I don't like my Lions wild card prediction.

they have a somewhat tough schedule, plus they still didn't really add anything to their dreadful OL, and LB. Bringing in Eric Wright to the secondary is a solid move, but he had a bit of a down year in Cleveland last season so I'm not even sure that's a good move.

Hmmm.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yes your WC prediction will be wrong, Lions are winning the North.:side:



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Manning will equal Trent Dilfer.


You mean he'll go on ESPN and act like he was the reason the Ravens won the Super Bowl, when really he was barely a role player?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> You mean he'll go on ESPN and act like he was the reason the Ravens won the Super Bowl, when really he was barely a role player?


I mean he can still lead a team to the super bowl by making his throws and limiting the turnovers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lead would be the wrong word for how Dilfer participated in that Superbowl. More like sat back and watched the defense dominate and made sure he didn't fuck up otherwise the defense would have fucked him up.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> He'll return, but his high-level performances are probably behind him.


If he loses his high-level performances, it will be because of his age, not his neck. The neck will affect him but not enough to hurt the rest of his career. He's still going to be a pretty damn good QB for a few more years. Hey, you can say one thing about Manning, without him, the Colts are nothing. So, he is still that damn important to the success of the Colts.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Yes your WC prediction will be wrong, Lions are winning the North.:side:
> 
> 
> You mean he'll go on ESPN and act like he was the reason the Ravens won the Super Bowl, when really he was barely a role player?


highly doubt that now. Stafford really needs to stay healthy. Which is a concern behind O-Line. 

Stupid Lions front office. sure that shit up.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah I don't truly believe my Lions prediction either, but I just can't pick the Packers and the Bears are starting Hester and Williams instead of Knox and Bennett, so they're done before they start. Vikes? Meh, McNabb doesn't look like he cares anymore.

I do see a big year from Stafford. I'm calling his injuries a fluke. I do believe in Stafford's abilities when his shoulders are in their sockets.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I mean he can still lead a team to the super bowl by making his throws and limiting the turnovers.


There is no question. He'll need a defense to get his back though.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brett Favre to the Colts?

Seriously, it wouldn't shock me one bit.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the lions can't make the wild card. some team has to take the texans spot as the almost there team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why are people acting as if Manning suddenly terrible and a below average QB. Still one of best easily and like PF said it would be his age holding him back more than the injury unless he continues to get injured repeatedly.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Who is acting like Manning is below average? Name names. I don't see them. 

He's possibly the greatest QB of all time.



IMPULSE said:


> the lions can't make the wild card. some team has to take the texans spot as the almost there team.


That'll be the Cleveland Browns now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> He'll return, but his high-level performances are probably behind him. Hopefully he doesn't embarrass himself.





Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Manning will equal Trent Dilfer.





MrMister said:


> There is no question. He'll need a defense to get his back though.


Haystax's was probably a joke and so was yours, but I don't think his high level performances are behind him yet until we actually see how this injury will effect him once he comes back.

Below average was the wrong word to use on my part.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL making throws and not turning over the ball is the mark of a great QB. Seriously.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The only player on the Saints I'm interested in seeing this season is Mark Ingram.

Do you guys think he'll play tonight? I doubt it, isn't he the 3rd string RB?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That's a good question. I don't think depth matters that much with the Saints, they seem to use the committee RB approach. So yeah I think he'll play.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I believe Thomas is injured with the Saints still. I think we will see a lot of Sproles tonight.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kevin Cadle's voice is so soothing. Disappointed to see Nick Halling not on the broadcasting team for Sky, hope it's not a permanent thing. So fucking excited for this.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Thomas is playing tonight, who knows how much. I'm leaning towards starting him over Plaxico this week though. Still undecided. Have about 23 minutes


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

JM, the Dallas secondary is awful (yeah worse than the Steelers). Plaxico has killed us in the past too. Obviously, his time off could hurt him, but Plax should have a decent night vs Dallas.

Unless Ware and co. kill Sanchez.:side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hopefully Crosby gets a lot of FG attempts tonight with the Packers defense stopping the Saints short a lot.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't think I have a single Saints or Packers player in any of my fantasy leagues. I guess I'll just watch and cheer for a tie.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Manning injury sounds like it might be more serious than they are letting on. I know I heard that a radio station out of Indy (think was the flagship station of the Colts) said that Manning might be done for the season. Neck injuries are no joke. 

If you want Manning to continue to give you another 3 or 4 years, I would go ahead and put him on the injured reserve list now and shut him down. Get through the year with Collins, then re-evaluate next year. Short of the Colts having a Super Bowl run or the injury is too far gone, Manning has his starting job back next year regardless.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I have the Packers Head Coach spot on my bench as I consider the Steelers are move favourable win option this week. 

Change of plans. Going to start Plaxico and Thomas and sit McGahee.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's sad to think Manning's career could possibly come to an end in a few years or less. He's been in the NFL since I've been watching football.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This Kid Rock performance is some real hillbilly shit.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> JM, the Dallas secondary is awful (yeah worse than the Steelers). Plaxico has killed us in the past too. Obviously, his time off could hurt him, but Plax should have a decent night vs Dallas.
> 
> Unless Ware and co. kill Sanchez.:side:


I will admit, the Cowboys' secondary is worse than ours. Our safeties are miles ahead of yours, and I don't think I have to tell you Mister just how bad of a year Mike Jenkins had last year 

Cowboys should beat the Jets imo. Jets are overrated, and they lost/cut some key players this off-season, which could really hurt them.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



brian8448 said:


> This Kid Rock performance is some real hillbilly shit.


Lol, i thought it was pretty good.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



brian8448 said:


> This Kid Rock performance is some real hillbilly shit.


*There's really nothing hillbilly about it, but it was pretty great anyway.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Packers or Saints? I think Packers have got this.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You guys ready for some ads?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Saints by 4 *


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lady Gaga for this video package? Oh God.

Still lol'ing that Woodson is being hyped over Williams since Williams > Woodson, but oh well. 

Fingers crossed someone on the Saints knocks Aaron Rodgers out and steals the belt from that fucker.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Saints by 3, 24-21.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*I hope the person holding the Bengals banner isn't as embarrassed doing that as I am for them having to do that. *


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *I hope the person holding the Bengals banner isn't as embarrassed doing that as I am for them having to do that. *


I love how harsh you are about your own team. Can't say I blame you, though, but look at the bright side - hopefully you guys have found the tandem of your future with Dalton/Green (although I feel like Green is going to have an injury-prone career).


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> I love how harsh you are about your own team. Can't say I blame you, though, but look at the bright side - hopefully you guys have found the tandem of your future with Dalton/Green (although I feel like Green is going to have an injury-prone career).


*

Don't jinx Green!  

And I think the fans of the team have an obligation to be harsh on the team when that team is absolutely abysmal.  

The bright side is, yes, there is plenty room for improvement. 


And yaaaay for Sparks singing the song in a fashion where people can actually sing along....even Packer fans. 
*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'll go Saints 27 - Packers 20.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Going with the Packers, 24-17.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm glad she didn't shout the lyrics like other singers do.

I'm usually more pessimistic about my team when they are doing good and more optimistic when my teams are doing bad.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah. I am pessimistic with the Bears a lot of the time.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

45 - 42 yeah!!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Packers by 6. 

GAME ON!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cris Collinsworth on commentary oh no.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This is the first ever NFL (I watched some College football the other day) game I've seen in High Def. 

Absolutely glorious.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

INT please.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wow, Patrick Robinson is horrible.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rodgers looked great.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

GREG JENNINGS PUT DA TEAM ON HIS BACK. Great opening drive from Rodgers.
That brand on Malcolm Jenkins' arm is great, never noticed that before.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

7-0 already, Rodgers 5 for 5 on that drive.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rodgers looked fantastic.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Wow, Patrick Robinson is horrible.


is he worse than mcfadden?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> is he worse than mcfadden?


Somehow, yes


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol saints. Bad fumble.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Marques Colston Fumble, nightmare start for the Saints here.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fumble on the first catch of the season? Atta girl, Colston.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lol, i got Colston on my fantasy team too, great start.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Good job Colston!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Packers look unstoppable.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This is pathetic, whoever has Rodgers is lucky.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TD Packers


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Touchdown. Rodgers 9/10, 105 yards, 2TD.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> This is pathetic, whoever has Rodgers is lucky.


Yes, yes I am.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Time to grab Nelson off waiver wire.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Saints D look terrible.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> This is pathetic, whoever has Rodgers is lucky.


Oh hey that's me.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I was only kidding when I picked the Saints in this game :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn Sproles, guy is fast as fuck. I remember when he used to destroy our run defense, but then again who hasn't.

Maybe I should have started Meachem.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh hey, we've got a ball game.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nice grab my Meachum.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TD Saints


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well, we got a game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I telling this one will be a 42 - 45 game


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah. Let's see how Green Bay responds.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Defense is optional tonight I guess...


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Would an NFL defense please stand up....please stand up.*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fucking touchbacks


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate the new kicking rule. Kickoff returns can be very entertaining.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Would an NFL defense please stand up....please stand up.*


Whats a defense? I don't think Finley knows what that is either.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

those back shoulder throws are sick


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pretty impressive flurry of TDs there. Rodgers scares me. It's official.

The new/old kickoff is fine. We'll see plenty of returns during the season.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Packers just look like they're at practice...


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Finley must be laughing his ass of right now.


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TD PACKERS


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rodgers has 3 TD's in the first quarter.

Sucks for people with the Saints D in fantasy I suppose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cobb's run after the catch was ridiculous. Remember people, there is a reason as to why the Saints lost to the Seahawks last year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

There's your boy Sabrina.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Roman Harper needs to be cut.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn do I fucking like Aaron Rodgers.

I'd love that guy as my QB.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rodgers makes this look easy.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

21-7 lol


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Randall fucking Cobb!!!*


----------



## Even Flow

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



stadw0n306 said:


> 21-7 lol


exactly


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Got 20 fantasy points from Rodgers in the 1st quarter. Nice way to kick off the WF Fantasy League.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Rodgers has 3 TD's in the first quarter.
> 
> Sucks for people with the Saints D in fantasy I suppose.


Why would anyone have the Saints D :lmao

Rodgers is strapping my fantasy team on his back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

14/15, 188 yards, 3 TDs. Really Saints, really?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rodgers playing like he did when he played the Falcons and we all know how that ended.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You know what the best thing about being down 21-7 is? You have three quarters to come back and win. ~Barry Swizter


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WOW what a run by Thomas.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> You know what the best thing about being down 21-7 is? You have three quarters to come back and win. ~Barry Swizter


*:lmao X a billion

Good ol Swizter. :lmao*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Packers defense isn't doing a whole lot of good either by giving up that run.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*"Alabama, Arkansas, I sure love my ma and pa"

*


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm glad I'm not Flex in the fantasy league. Rodgers is owning.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm not worried. My depth will win the game. I'm above average at every position but defense.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> Rodgers makes this look easy.


It's all from being favre's understudy for so long.

/trollface


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

SHIT I did not know Raven/Steelers was in week one


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hurts to see Kasay in a Saints uniform.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

A punt? Wow, this is odd.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I told you guys Sproles was fast.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We have us a game. Turnover and punt return pretty much cancel each other out.

We knew Sproles was fast. What were we in caves the past few years?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Punt return!!!! YEAH!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chargers are gonna miss Sproles


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao Jesus


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This is serious


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> This is serious


As serious as Derek Anderson?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> As serious as Derek Anderson?


:lmao I'd look for that clip, but fuck that.

I DEMAND MORE TOUCHDOWNS.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I didn't seriously just see a commercial for a Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots movie did I?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> I didn't seriously just see a commercial for a Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots movie did I?


Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots _with Hugh Jackman._


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> I didn't seriously just see a commercial for a Rock 'Em Sock 'Em Robots movie did I?


I think you did cause I just saw it too. WTF.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Old Man Driver can still get it done at his age what is he now 84, 85.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Please tell me I started Sproles as my 2nd RB after that "stud" Lynch :lmao

Nope, come on Michael Bush. I got such good RB's.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nah Stax, you didn't, luckily for me.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Collinsworth just called Jennings a 'Slippery receiver' :hmm:


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jennings is doing much better than I thought he would.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

^why did you have doubts about Jennings?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I thought with Nelson, Driver, and Finley all in the line-up, his amount of targets and catches would go down.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah. Jennings has been a top 5 receiver for years now.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I getcha, but Jennings is his favorite target


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Saints D is terrible.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jennings had 1000 yards in his three last seasons, the guy will always get his.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jeezus, this team is SO loaded with talent. I forgot all about Starks


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ al michaels, trying to cover up how bad Roman Harper is by saying he has a broken hand.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nah, GB is good. NO D isn't good though.

Packers with balance give me a nightmare.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*How gay is it for a male fan to start slapping a football player on the ass in stands when he could have patted him anywhere else?

And by, "gay" I mean homosexual.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ass tapping is for players and coaches only. I don't think fans should be touching them down there.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rodger playing QB like hes playin Madden lol


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Nah Stax, you didn't, luckily for me.


Oh well, I'll probably never bench Woodhead because he's too versatile in NE and I just love a guy you can plug in at WR and RB. The other role will be a roulette wheel spin every week :lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I wish I had Sproles in my yardage league that counts return yards the same as receiving and rushing yards. He's got over 20 points in there right now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Didn't we use to have Saints' fans in this thread? What happen to them? Decided not to come back after all the embarrassment started coming back after their superbowl.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Saints need to take advantage of the two mismatches they have: Graham on LB or S, Sproles on LB or S.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

COBB!

MrMr was right, we would eventually see a TD return.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Who was complaining about kickoffs?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What a fucking return by Cobb. See the kickoff from the 35 doesn't matter.:side:


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

OMFG!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Cobb!!!!!! *


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bloody Hell. My fantasy team needs Rodgers on the field.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fuck you, Cobb. I wanted Rodgers on the field. :/

*Edit:* lol'd


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brees is all WTF. THIS ISN'T FAIR.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This isn't fair. He's back on field and going to get my Fantasy points against me. That bastard. Still worth it though seeing Cobb have that fantastic return.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Unreal by Cobb.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Green Bay drafted a fucking NINJA for special teams.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Man is Sproles fast.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn, special teams is actually being entertaining. Good run by Sproles


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Great returns! Maybe the rule change won't hurt too much.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao This might actually be a 40-something to 40-something final score.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This game is insane.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Laughing hard. I can't control myself. I find all this talk about fantasy ridiculous. Takes away from enjoying the game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I telling this one will be a 42 - 45 game


.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You still sticking w/ the Colts, bro? ^


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You didn't even say who would win.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

these kick returns are an aberration. I don't expect this to happen regularly.

nice job answering back by the Saints


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> .


You were being conservative.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fuck you, Cobb. RUN IT OUT AGAIN.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kuhn 3:16


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sproles has been a beast this game, jesus.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sproles>Bush.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> You still sticking w/ the Colts, bro? ^


yes


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Chargers were fucking stupid letting Sproles go. He's earning his spot on the Saints tonight.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhn


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Saints are only 8 points back. This could become a tight game.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*I feel sorry for whomever placed bets on the under for this game. *


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Wow, Woodson is lucky he isn't out of the game for that.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Woodson should be gone. He threw multiple uppercuts.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I dunno, but Mark Ingram already seems like a waste of a first round draft pick for the Saints. Thomas and Sproles are enough tbh. Seems like they could have used more help on their D line. 

Charles Woodson is fucking lucky he's still in this game btw.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

12 carries for 40 yards last I checked for Ingram. Not a great YPC. Better than some but not spectacular.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why the hell would they throw it there?

QB sneak, easy firstdown.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nice 4th down playcalling, LOL.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao Why would you try to catch that?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Why the hell would they throw it there?
> 
> QB sneak, easy firstdown.


Yeah got a bit too smart there. PA is a great call in short yardage, but that was QB sneak all the way.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He's 12 for 40. That's not very good at all. Thomas is 5 for 31.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rodgers is about to put it away.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Aaron Rodgers might be the best QB in the NFL right now. He's making a good case for it tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He's making the case against an absolutely terrible secondary. That is very much to go off of.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He's 12 for 40. That's not very good at all. Thomas is 5 for 31.


12 for 40 isn't that bad, especially against the defending champs. You can't expect guys to run consistently for 4+ ypc every week.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> 12 for 40 isn't that bad, especially against the defending champs. You can't expect guys to run consistently for 4+ ypc every week.


Indeed. Plus he's a rookie in his first NFL game.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Doesn't change the fact the Saints are a little too heavy at the RB position considering they're a _passing_ team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> 12 for 40 isn't that bad, especially against the defending champs. You can't expect guys to run consistently for 4+ ypc every week.


I never said it was bad. I said it wasn't good, I would never consider 3.3 YPC good.

Also what Cerbs said. Switching between Sproles and Thomas would have been enough for them, and they should have been trying to add a player to their weak secondary or at least defense.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Having three RBs means Thomas and Sproles remain fresh all game.

Depth is always a good thing.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Can't expect everyone to have a Deangelo Wiliams-like YPC ;D


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kuhn 3:16


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> *I dunno, but Mark Ingram already seems like a waste of a first round draft pick for the Saints. Thomas and Sproles are enough tbh. Seems like they could have used more help on their D line.*
> 
> Charles Woodson is fucking lucky he's still in this game btw.


I don't blame them for picking Ingram. Thomas was coming off that ankle injury so they didn't know what they'd get, and they didn't sign Sproles until after they traded Bush. He's not doing that bad. He's had some solid runs tonight, against this defense no less.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

For _what_ though, that's what I'm saying. I understand you need _some_ running game to keep a D off balance, but for as piss poor as their own defense is, I still don't understand why you ultimately choose a running back in the first round. 

Granted, they didn't have Sproles yet when they drafted Ingram, but damn... LOOK at their defense. Surely replacing Reggie Bush wasn't their biggest concern?


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Turning point will be that turnover on downs, terrible play call.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Id keep Ingram over Thomas if I had to pick. Much more upside in the end.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Coming back, thought it was a hold.. guess not.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> For _what_ though, that's what I'm saying. I understand you need _some_ running game to keep a D off balance, but for as piss poor as their own defense is, I still don't understand why you ultimately choose a running back in the first round.
> 
> Granted, they didn't have Sproles yet when they drafted Ingram, but damn... LOOK at their defense. Surely replacing Reggie Bush wasn't their biggest concern?


I understand what you're saying about the D, but Ingram has a lot of upside and potential to one day become an every down back, granted they use him properly.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It wouldn't be a bad idea for the Saints to deal one of them to the Redskins in exchange for Deangelo Hall, or someone, ANYONE to patch up that secondary. Skins need a solid RB, too. Thomas seems like Shannahan's kind of guy actually.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

NO obviously needs more than one first rounder. Get the potential workhorse of the future, over a guy that will be like plugging your finger in the busted dam.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

FYI, they did improve their DL in the draft (Picked Cameron Jordan before Ingram).


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> For _what_ though, that's what I'm saying. I understand you need _some_ running game to keep a D off balance, but for as piss poor as their own defense is, I still don't understand why you ultimately choose a running back in the first round.
> 
> Granted, they didn't have Sproles yet when they drafted Ingram, but damn... LOOK at their defense. Surely replacing Reggie Bush wasn't their biggest concern?


To be fair, ANY defense would look bad against this Packers O. I don't think they're as bad as they look tonight.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Saints ring > Packers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hell no.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Harper finally does something to help his team


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jordan might eventually prove formidable on their D line, but it's their blown coverage in the secondary that's getting them killed. 

And I'm not taking anything away from Aaron Rodgers, but jesus, the guy didn't even look like he was _trying_ in the first half and he was raping the living fuck out of that defense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I was hoping for Jackson like return from Sproles to get this game closer.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This game isn't over yet. (Yes it is, Saints failed twice near the goal line.)


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Way to early prediction after one game, Falcons win the division.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Even if the Saints lose, they still didn't look _terrible_ overall. Yeah, they gave up a 40 burger, but they hung 27 (30+ if they score on this drive) on the defending world champs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

^^^That's terrible. Just because they're the world champs doesn't mean that makes it an excuse to let them score 40. Saints aren't some young team just trying to make the playoffs, they're just to be one of those tops to fighting for the Superbowl.

Well there is the first injury for the Packers already.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tramon Vernell Williams is down


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Say what you want about the Saints' defense, but fact is, Brees has been Super Man on 3rd down against one of the most stacked defenses in the league. The Saints can still compete for another championship, but they won't win another Super Bowl getting into shootouts like this every week.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't think the Saints can win this.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well definitely not now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fucking Brees putting up 27 points against me. :no:

Good entertaining game though. Its nice to start the season off with a shootout, but I'm hoping to see some defense on Sunday.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

As bad as their D was, but it's more how great the Packer O was, the Saints could've won this game. They fucked it up twice near the goal line.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

My gut says the Saints with their backs to the wall, make the stop here.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm sure Sean Peyton's thinking right now those two timeouts he burned earlier in the half was a pretty stupid fucking idea.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhn. Darren Sproles return that shit!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

what was that by the Packers?

Edit: Saints got a break there


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Packers were getting cute knowing they were anticipating a run. But you don't do a pass to the flats there, you go deep.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao Of COURSE they're saying his foot was in the inzone NOW. 

Kinda fucking late, guys.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wow, Saints marching.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Holy shit, nice pass.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

what a drive so far by Brees


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bush was down, this is all bullshit.



shit just got interesting.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

PI in the endzone.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Untimed down to end the game, here we go.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Holy shit AJ Hawk :lmao


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What a game to kick off the year.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If this is a preview of the NFC championship game, I'll take a rematch.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ingram got BODIED at the line

what a way to start the season. great game



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> If this is a preview of the NFC championship game, I'll take a rematch.


you and me both, Stacks


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

insane bro.


----------



## METTY

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So...if I were a Packers fan, I would be a little worried. Yeah, they won and their offense scored 42 points...HOWEVER, for a team that thinks they have one of the best defenses in the NFL...they just gave up 34 points. If the Packers think they can give up 34 points a game and return to the Super Bowl, they are mistaking IMO.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

As hot as Drew Brees was on that drive, you put the game in the hands of the rookie running back... 

Some people are going to defend that call, but I would have expected Sean Peyton to be more ballsy than that. A slant to the TE would have caught GB off guard and they were totally ready for that run.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah, that was a crazy game to start the season. I'm glad when I demanded more touchdowns I got it. Thanks Saints and Packers.

Packers D is over hyped. Yes, they played really well in their SB run, but they're not as good as they played during that run.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Definitely a great game to kick off the year. 

Now bring on the Jets.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> As hot as Drew Brees was on that drive, you put the game in the hands of the rookie running back...
> 
> Some people are going to defend that call, but I would have expected Sean Peyton to be more ballsy than that. A slant to the TE would have caught GB off guard and they were totally ready for that run.


I expected some PA. They were killing GB with it all night.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I am glad the Saints made a late run cuz Jimmy Graham and Colston are on my fantasy team. The yards helped as did Graham's TD. Both teams delivered. I wouldn't be all that worried about either team. It's the FIRST game of the year. They are hardly ever what a team tends to be consistently all year. Saints secondary is suspect however.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> Definitely a great game to kick off the year.
> 
> Now bring on the Jets.


Ya, Romo is going to put up a game better than both Drees and Rodgers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya, Romo is going to put up a game better than both Drees and Rodgers.


Combined.:side:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You won't need it UDK :lmao, with my sorry ass RB's(Michael Bush and Danny Woodhead) vs your CJ and Gore. That should make up the difference right there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ya, but you got Andre Johnson and Daniels against the Colts. Do you know how badly Johnson rapes us every year?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



METTY said:


> So...if I were a Packers fan, I would be a little worried. Yeah, they won and their offense scored 42 points...HOWEVER, for a team that thinks they have one of the best defenses in the NFL...they just gave up 34 points. If the Packers think they can give up 34 points a game and return to the Super Bowl, they are mistaking IMO.


you can get to the super bowl with a defense like that. they also won't be facing the saints every week so they'll be okay.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



METTY said:


> So...if I were a Packers fan, I would be a little worried. Yeah, they won and their offense scored 42 points...HOWEVER, for a team that thinks they have one of the best defenses in the NFL...they just gave up 34 points. If the Packers think they can give up 34 points a game and return to the Super Bowl, they are mistaking IMO.


They just beat one of the other best offensive teams in the NFL, why would they be worried??? If other teams think they can out score the Packers they are mistaking.(Maybe the Lions )


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Great game right that, but lolingram. There were some questionable play calls by Payton in that game though. Also the Saints' horrible tackling really made me appreciate Patrick Willis and his sure tackling.


----------



## Psycho Sid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



CM Dealer said:


> Great game right that, but lolingram. There were some questionable play calls by Payton in that game though. Also the Saints' horrible tackling really made me appreciate Patrick Willis and his sure tackling.


It was so obvious that they were gonna give in to Ingram that last play to try and show everyone why they drafted him. Should have play action passed to Jimmy Graham or at least a QB dive.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's not really Ingram's fault there. GB blew that play up. Capers guessed right is all. Had that been PA there someone would've scored. It would've been a shame too since...(ok they needed a 2pt conversion too but)

Really, I didn't think Hawk had PI on the play before. I guess it was close, but it looked like some great defense to me, and I can't stand Green Bay.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That whole drive was based on bullshit that Bush was down at one yard line and that's where the drive should have started.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Really, I didn't think Hawk had PI on the play before. I guess it was close, but it looked like some great defense to me, and I can't stand Green Bay.


I forgot all about that, but yeah, I completely agree that it was contact while playing the ball. They also blew the punt downing call IMO although that one could have gone either way.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah I won't argue the downing of the punt. That was either way to me. Hawk just made a ridiculously athletic defensive play. I could see why the guy tossed the flag. I think he was behind the play so he didn't see what we saw. Still think he was wrong, but then I have multiple angles and slow motion.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I feel bad for the Eagles. They are gonna lose soo bad on Sunday.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I need to choose a flex RB for this week and I'm not sure who to go with. I got Shonn Greene, Felix Jones and Steven Jackson. JD and CJ2k are my starters. I'm thinking Greene but idk. The Jets and Eagles could be tough matchups for the other 2. Any advice?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You have some serious depth at RB, that's for sure.

Felix faces the toughest defense obviously. I don't like the Eagles front seven despite them upgrading. Dallas's D is unknown save the secondary is weak. Front seven can be pretty stingy, but it's a new defensive scheme this year. Just because Felix faces the toughest D, doesn't mean he won't have a decent game. The Jets gameplan could be to allow Felix to do stuff, while clamping down on the pass game, where Dallas looks to be pretty dangerous. Felix looks really good, but he's not a guy that has proven he can take over a game.

It's a tough call, but I'd go Steven Jackson. I'd wait to see what Greene can do as he hasn't been impressive in the past. This could be his year though. If Jackson can get to the second level of LBs, he'll eat that Philly D alive. I'd think St. Louis will want to possess the ball to keep Vick and that crazy good offense off the field.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah man. I got one league with my friends and then just another random one. I swear all those people are idiots. CJ2k fell to me at 6. They were taking QBs and receivers way early. I took HB my first 5 picks. Overall it looks like this:

QB - Matt Schaub
RB - Chris Johnson
RB - Jones-Drew
WR - Dez Bryant
WR - Mike Williams (Tampa)
TE - Marcedes Lewis
W/R - Steven Jackson
K - Matt Bryant
D - San Diego Chargers

Backups
Matt Cassel
Shonn Greene
Felix Jones
Kenny Britt
Lee Evans
NYG D (soon to be dropped, wasn't raped with injuries when I took them)

I initially had Jackson in there but I didn't know how long the offense would be on the field and like you said Dallas is unknown. Philly's run D doesn't scare me and I don't think it will come together all that fast. I was just partial to Greene as he is a Hawkeye so I am quite familiar with him. I did switch back to Jackson though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You have a tough call here. You're on the right track thinking Greene or Jackson. 

Jones should have a breakout studly year, but yards and TDs are just damn hard to get against the Jets as you're aware. Jones should murder weak defenses, so keep that in mind going forward. Seriously, Jones was always pretty good, but from what I've seen from him, he is running hard. That's scary considering how fast he is; if he can break tackles in the second level, his big play potential sky rockets. His offensive line looks crisper, quicker, and just all around better this year.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> It's not really Ingram's fault there. GB blew that play up. Capers guessed right is all. Had that been PA there someone would've scored. It would've been a shame too since...(ok they needed a 2pt conversion too but)
> 
> Really, I didn't think Hawk had PI on the play before. I guess it was close, but it looked like some great defense to me, and I can't stand Green Bay.


The more I thought about that last play last night, the more it made sense. 

I mean, you have to consider NO would have _still_ had to score again on the 2pt conversion to tie the game and there's no way they could have run on that play. If Brees had thrown a slant into the flat and scored a TD, you can best believe GB would have shut that possibility down on the 2pt conversion, which Woodson, Mathews and EVERYONE else covering the flats and there's no way a 6ft Drew Brees is going to lob that ball over the middle over that big ass GB line. 

Secondly, this works well for Ingram. Now he has a chip on his shoulder. Losing to the defending world champs isn't a bad loss, but now Ingram will remember forever he had the chance to score the game-tying TD against the world champs in his FIRST NFL GAME on the _last play_ of the game and he couldn't do it that day. The mental factor that plays could make Ingram one angry son of a bitch the rest of the season./..

As for the Cowboys' secondary, I'm just hoping Garrett saw something in Scandrick during the offseason to warrant that ridiculous contract they gave him. Maybe... right? :side: And I still like Newman and Sensabaugh, so I dunno. Just hope Newman doesn't become a cap casuality soon and starts playing to his capability. He's always had the potential.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

that was too easy for the packers....


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



X/L/AJ said:


> Yeah man. I got one league with my friends and then just another random one. I swear all those people are idiots. CJ2k fell to me at 6. They were taking QBs and receivers way early. I took HB my first 5 picks. Overall it looks like this:
> 
> QB - Matt Schaub
> RB - Chris Johnson
> RB - Jones-Drew
> WR - Dez Bryant
> WR - Mike Williams (Tampa)
> TE - Marcedes Lewis
> W/R - Steven Jackson
> K - Matt Bryant
> D - San Diego Chargers
> 
> Backups
> Matt Cassel
> Shonn Greene
> Felix Jones
> Kenny Britt
> Lee Evans
> NYG D (soon to be dropped, wasn't raped with injuries when I took them)
> 
> I initially had Jackson in there but I didn't know how long the offense would be on the field and like you said Dallas is unknown. Philly's run D doesn't scare me and I don't think it will come together all that fast. I was just partial to Greene as he is a Hawkeye so I am quite familiar with him. I did switch back to Jackson though.


How many people are in that league? I would keep Jackson as the flex. He's stable and consistent compared to Greene and Jones. It's a much smaller risk with Jackson this week.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

10 People are in it man.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> The more I thought about that last play last night, the more it made sense.
> 
> I mean, you have to consider NO would have _still_ had to score again on the 2pt conversion to tie the game and there's no way they could have run on that play. If Brees had thrown a slant into the flat and scored a TD, you can best believe GB would have shut that possibility down on the 2pt conversion, which Woodson, Mathews and EVERYONE else covering the flats and there's no way a 6ft Drew Brees is going to lob that ball over the middle over that big ass GB line.
> 
> Secondly, this works well for Ingram. Now he has a chip on his shoulder. Losing to the defending world champs isn't a bad loss, but now Ingram will remember forever he had the chance to score the game-tying TD against the world champs in his FIRST NFL GAME on the _last play_ of the game and he couldn't do it that day. The mental factor that plays could make Ingram one angry son of a bitch the rest of the season./..
> 
> As for the Cowboys' secondary, I'm just hoping Garrett saw something in Scandrick during the offseason to warrant that ridiculous contract they gave him. Maybe... right? :side: And I still like Newman and Sensabaugh, so I dunno. Just hope Newman doesn't become a cap casuality soon and starts playing to his capability. He's always had the potential.


Yeah, it should affect the O-line too. As a unit they're more to blame than Ingram. Of course when a defensive play is called that is designed to destroy any running play up the middle, it's tougher, but good offensive lines can get a yard when they need to.

Newman was a good a few years ago. Injuries have taken their toll it seems. He's not the same CB he was two or three years ago. Sensabaugh is their only competent player back there, and he's an above average safety at best. No scheme can help these guys, they're just not good. Jenkins showed promise in his second year, but holy shit he was awful last year.

Pressure is the best thing in the world to hide the deficiencies of the secondary, so let's hope Spencer can finally do something. If this happens, I'm not sure what defenses can do to stop WARE. We need some better D-linemen with motors like Ratliff. I like our LBs save Spencer's inability to get to the QB.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't think you'll be taking the belt from Rodgers after last night.

And BTW, I love Randall Cobb.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I doubt you even knew who he was until last night.

BANDWAGONER


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Yeah, it should affect the O-line too. As a unit they're more to blame than Ingram. Of course when a defensive play is called that is designed to destroy any running play up the middle, it's tougher, but good offensive lines can get a yard when they need to.
> 
> Newman was a good a few years ago. Injuries have taken their toll it seems. He's not the same CB he was two or three years ago. Sensabaugh is their only competent player back there, and he's an above average safety at best. No scheme can help these guys, they're just not good. Jenkins showed promise in his second year, but holy shit he was awful last year.
> 
> Pressure is the best thing in the world to hide the deficiencies of the secondary, so let's hope Spencer can finally do something. If this happens, I'm not sure what defenses can do to stop WARE. We need some better D-linemen with motors like Ratliff. I like our LBs save Spencer's inability to get to the QB.


Agreed with everything here, pretty much. Spencer will get his opportunity to prove is worth against one of the best O Lines in the NFL this weekend. 

Though I'm definitely not gonna lie... I'm not too thrilled about having to play in New York on the 10th Anniversary of 9/11 against a team called _The Jets_.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> I doubt you even knew who he was until last night.
> 
> BANDWAGONER


Hey now, I did some research on all of the Packers' draft picks. :no:

And I don't know who _couldn't _applaud that TD.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> I doubt you even knew who he was until last night.
> 
> BANDWAGONER


i actually wanted him to be a steeler for some odd reason. good thing he won't be returning kicks that long anymore. he got lucky twice last night. he ran the wrong route for a touchdown and took a kick out b/c god told him too. god > coaches.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> i actually wanted him to be a steeler for some odd reason. good thing he won't be returning kicks that long anymore. he got lucky twice last night. he ran the wrong route for a touchdown and took a kick out b/c god told him too. god > coaches.


Must be a Kentucky thing.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Anyone got a gif of the slow mo barrel roll?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Must be a Kentucky thing.


getting routes wrong and disobeying coaches them wildcats. john kuhn saved his ass, but kuhn saves everything.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> getting routes wrong and disobeying coaches them wildcats. john kuhn saved his ass, but kuhn saves everything.


Nah, the inclusion of god. Steve Johnson blamed god for a dropped pass.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

that was the game against the steelers last year?


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Really fun game last night. Cobb's TD return got my D/ST to 10 pts in one of my leagues even with the pts they gave up. (Y)

Looking forward to many of the games on sunday.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i wonder if the ravens will attempt to make another terrible towel this year


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Every team has a towel.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

tell that to the baltimore sun sports staff


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Everyone has a towel, but not everybody has an officially branded liquor. Ravens falling behind. Thumbs up to Raiders, Jets, Cowboys, packers, Falcons, Saints, and Vikings.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

every team you named has some awful quality that makes me dislike them. 

i need to see flacco getting sacked asap.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This hype for the Lions on NFL Network is scary. It's like the Lions will go 10-6 or better. I guess it's possible, but the Lions haven't won a playoff game since 1991. That's 20 years ago.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This hype for the Lions is stupid, they won't make the playoffs and likely have a 6-10 record.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Marques Colston suffered a broken collarbone Thursday and will be out 4-6 weeks,


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rough. Colston was awfully lethargic. You could tell something was wrong with him in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So fucking pumped for Sunday.

THE TIME FOR BATTLE HAS COMMENCED.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You guys are lucky, I have to wait till Monday to see my team play.

But hey, at least we've got the MNF game.


----------



## TheShaw310

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Go Pats.

That is all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



TheShaw310 said:


> Go Pats.
> 
> That is all.


Yeah buddy!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Super Brady isn't really Super without a Super defense.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Last season sugests otherwise.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Clearly talking about Superbowl wins and nothing else.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> This hype for the Lions is stupid, they won't make the playoffs and likely have a 6-10 record.


Damn the Lions have a bandwagon now? Fuck them then. It's now all about the Cleveland Browns.:side:

If Stafford gets protection, and that's a big if, Detroit could win 9-10 games. Their schedule isn't that rough. They play the AFC West and the NFC North isn't that great. Chicago and Minnesota aren't that much better assuming they are better. The NFC South does have some good offenses, but the defenses aren't scaring many people. Finally, SF and Dallas are flawed teams and the Lions can beat either of them. They'll lose two for sure to GB, assuming GB can keep up the track meet.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Looking at the Colts' schedule they should easily be able to lose 14 games this season without Manning. Hell we could go 0-16 if we lose to the Browns and the Panthers.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ravens are taking it to the Bowl this year. They have a fucking cake schedule. Something like 4 games against +500 teams, 2 of those against the Steelers. 1 game against a 500 team and the rest were -500 teams.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*I don't know how having a cake schedule will prepare them in anyway for the playoffs where they will meet anything but cupcakes. *


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The only person on the Ravens that really needs to step his game up during the playoffs is Flacco.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *I don't know how having a cake schedule will prepare them in anyway for the playoffs where they will meet anything but cupcakes. *


Ravens can handle the playoffs, if..



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The only person on the Ravens that really needs to step his game up during the playoffs is Flacco.


.. this happens. Dude has won some playoff games, but he really needs to play better in clutch situations. He's got a lot of poise, but something doesn't work out right.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Pezley said:


> Ravens can handle the playoffs, if..
> 
> 
> 
> .. this happens. Dude has won some playoff games, but he really needs to play better in clutch situations. He's got a lot of poise, but something doesn't work out right.


*If they can handle the playoffs then your previous post has absolutely no meaning. A cupcake schedule means absolutely nothing if they are going to beat playoff caliber teams anyway. *


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Can Flacco beat Roethlisberger? thats the real question.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Pezley said:


> Ravens are taking it to the Bowl this year. They have a fucking cake schedule. Something like 4 games against +500 teams, 2 of those against the Steelers. 1 game against a 500 team and the rest were -500 teams.


? They are another year older, and still way overrated. Wake me up when the Ravens can actually beat the Steelers without a backup QB playing.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I believe Lee Evans will make a big difference for the Ravens offense. Steve Johnson would not have had the season he did if Lee Evans wasn't always drawing the coverage attention, Boldin will be the same way (see Arizona).


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I believe Lee Evans will make a big difference for the Ravens offense. Steve Johnson would not have had the season he did if Lee Evans wasn't always drawing the coverage attention, Boldin will be the same way (see Arizona).


I remember people around here saying the same thing about Houshmanzadeh having the same sort of influence. 

The Ravens are a run first, clock controlling offense. They are trying to throw some big name receivers into a mix with a QB who can't get it done against Pittsburgh. When they beat Pittsburgh with Ben, we can talk. Until then they aren't even the bets team in division, let alone conference.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TJ was Boldin to Ochocinco's Fitzgerald. Hardly a comparison. Now that Boldin can be the number 2 WR, or should be, it should become easier for him.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

why would boldin be the number two to evans? last year receivers were better anyway.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> TJ was Boldin to Ochocinco's Fitzgerald. Hardly a comparison. Now that Boldin can be the number 2 WR, or should be, it should become easier for him.


Housh and Evans would draw the same sort of coverage. It won't make much of a difference. On top of that, there is no established number 3, and it goes down hill from there. 

The backup RB is washed up. No established TE. Fat boy Mckinnie playing the most important line position. The corners still suck, and the defense is even older. I don't see the Ravens accomplishing much.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh believe me, I know all about lazy ass Mckinnie being a Vikings fan. Was vastly over paid for his production the last couple years.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Oh believe me, I know all about lazy ass Mckinnie being a Vikings fan. Was vastly over paid for his production the last couple years.


And he's playing LT. What a dumb move. Add in Oher being moved to RT. It's going to be a tough go on Sunday, as Pittsburgh gets to Flacco early and often.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah you marks would like that. I heard your beloved fucking "Super Rodgers" was going over Drew Brees clean @ Backlash. 

They hyped this champion vs. champion match to no end and it could have been a huge main event PPV draw---

THEN THEY GAVE IT AWAY ON FREE TV!!!

That's some fucking TNA booking right there.


----------



## VikesRule_HBK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Oh believe me, I know all about lazy ass Mckinnie being a Vikings fan. Was vastly over paid for his production the last couple years.


on a serious note- fuck that fat piece of shit. Most overpaid O-lineman in the NFL.

We got Charlie Johnson from Indianapolis now


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I know some of these are a few days old, but any talk about the Lions is talk I want to join in on.



Suq Madiq said:


> Upon further review, I don't like my Lions wild card prediction.
> 
> they have a somewhat tough schedule, plus they still didn't really add anything to their dreadful OL, and LB. Bringing in Eric Wright to the secondary is a solid move, but he had a bit of a down year in Cleveland last season so I'm not even sure that's a good move.
> 
> Hmmm.


Their OL isn't bad in pass coverage (actually allowed very few sacks, just had a fatal one against the Bears week 1) but yes, their running ability is weak. It doesn't help that LeShore won't be there for the year, since he was gonna probably get more carries then best anyways. But they're a pass first team anyways. They'll need to get a big 3rd down run every now and then to keep people honest, yes, but I'd rather have a strong passing game then running game because of the guy we got at QB, who WILL beast it up this year.

And :lmao: at them not adding anything to LB. They added Stephen Tulloch, a tackling machine and one of Schwartz's guys at Tennessee, to be MLB. DeAndre Levy was solid last year while playing hurt, and Justin Durant is, at the worst, a starting level player. Bobby Carpenter is also decent as a backup and did pretty well in the last few games at the end of the season. Behind the DL, they won't need to blitz a lot. Tulloch was added to help stop the run and be a sure handed tackler. Their front 7 is definitely in the top half of the league, if this defense is below average it will be because of their secondary.



Suq Madiq said:


> highly doubt that now. Stafford really needs to stay healthy. Which is a concern behind O-Line.
> 
> Stupid Lions front office. sure that shit up.


The Line wasn't bad at letting sacks by last year. The one they did allow that hit Stafford was deadly, yes, but it was Julius Peppers. A lot of guys get burnt by him.

Plus, Titus Young/Maurice Stovall added as 3rd and 4th receivers gives Stafford the weapons to make quick throws to them and not get hit as much.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> This hype for the Lions is stupid, they won't make the playoffs and likely have a 6-10 record.


I doubt they will, barring any serious injury to their key 3 (Stafford, Suh, Megatron). This team was better then their record showed last season. They've improved immensely since Schwartz came on board. Don't believe it? You should -

They allowed 130ish less points last year then the year previous.
They scored 100 more points last year then the year before.
Their point differential was only -7, which shows for the most part that they were competitive in close games (which they were).
They had a 4 game winning streak to end the year, their longest since 1999 I believe. While winning streaks don't carry over from year to year, don't tell me there's not some positives for them tripling their win total from the year before.
They have continuity. For the third straight year they have the same OC and DC. That'll allow their offense to open up and defense accostumed to Cunninghams scheme. The Lions haven't had stability like that in a long time.
They did this while their first overall pick of a QB played about 2 games worth of time (and in each game he played, they either won or were winning when he left the field).

Stafford stays healthy, they will at least go 8-8. A team can't be AS bad as the Lions have been for the last decade without improving sometime in the future. I know people have to see it to believe it, and while I don't like taking much stock into preseason, don't tell me the Lions didn't look scary against the Pats in their dress rehearsal (and the Pats are a team that would actually give an effort in the 3rd game, unlike a team like the Colts who have won like 4 of their last 28 preseason games.

I know I'm coming off as a total Lions mark, I know. But just to say this team won't be any good because of LOL 0-16 and LOL 8 WINS IN 3 SEASONS is nonsense. These guys have the talent to beat every single team on their schedule, which is more then what I've been able to say about the Lions these past few years.

But everyone please keep doubting them. Cause when they get to the playoffs, which might not be this year, since they are lacking some depth at OL and secondary, but another draft class/free agency period should get them in prime position to be contenders. Schwartz is building a strong foundation in the Lions, and I'd much rather be in their position then the one of your Colts, since, y'know their coach blows and they live and die by 18. Their defense is awful and many of their guys will look like shit without Manning throwing.

So yeah, if a teams going 6-10 this season, I'd bet on the Colts before the Lions. The Lions are trending up, while the Colts are trending down.

/rant.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We're actually going 2-14, and its not because we're trending down, it might have to do with the fact that our QB could be out for the whole season.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Lions are only trending upwards if Stafford isn't a bust due to being made of glass.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> The Lions are only trending upwards if Stafford isn't a bust due to being made of glass.


He better be healthy, because otherwise my fantasy QB drops to Colt McCoy side.

But yeah, we have to see him last a full season still. I think he'll be getting rid of the ball quicker though, so that'll help him avoid the bad hits.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> We're actually going 2-14, and its not because we're trending down, it might have to do with the fact that our QB could be out for the whole season.


Tell me, where's their successful draft picks since, oh, 2006 (or whatever year Addai got drafted)? Sure, picking lower in the first round gives you less of a chance of getting a top guy, but theres always diamonds in the rough. the Lions are at least finding some quality players that aren't just top 5 picks (Delmas, Levy, Avril, Pettigrew were all non top 15 picks by the Lions that will contribute to their success).

The Colts live off Manning and Manning alone. It tells you of the inability of the FO when they don't even think about drafting a QB in the later rounds that they can have sit behind manning for 2-3 more years. No, they'll go out and pick up 80 year old Kerry Collins off the street. Their defense, aside from their line, is atrocious. Other then Wayne and Clark (and possibly Garcon) those receivers are all creations of Manning and nothing special with any other team. A team should not be as heavily built around the QB as the Colts are. All the other elite teams (save for maybe the Saints since their D is pretty bad as well, but they have more talent around them then the Colts anyways) at least would be a threat without their QB. While you never hope for an injury, this is a contact sport and those things happen. The Colts will pay the price this year for not getting any good draft picks lately.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Adrian Peterson has reportedly signed a new 7 year deal. This comes on the heels of the Vikings locking up Pro Bowler Chad Greenway for 5 more years.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

polamalu just signed an extension through 2014. the only major player they'll have to resign next year is wallace and he'll be a rfa.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> ? They are another year older, and still way overrated. Wake me up when the Ravens can actually beat the Steelers without a backup QB playing.


AMEN.



Perfect Poster said:


> I know some of these are a few days old, but any talk about the Lions is talk I want to join in on.
> 
> Their OL isn't bad in pass coverage (actually allowed very few sacks, just had a fatal one against the Bears week 1) but yes, their running ability is weak. It doesn't help that LeShore won't be there for the year, since he was gonna probably get more carries then best anyways. But they're a pass first team anyways. They'll need to get a big 3rd down run every now and then to keep people honest, yes, but I'd rather have a strong passing game then running game because of the guy we got at QB, who WILL beast it up this year.
> 
> And :lmao: at them not adding anything to LB. They added Stephen Tulloch, a tackling machine and one of Schwartz's guys at Tennessee, to be MLB. DeAndre Levy was solid last year while playing hurt, and Justin Durant is, at the worst, a starting level player. Bobby Carpenter is also decent as a backup and did pretty well in the last few games at the end of the season. Behind the DL, they won't need to blitz a lot. Tulloch was added to help stop the run and be a sure handed tackler. Their front 7 is definitely in the top half of the league, if this defense is below average it will be because of their secondary.
> 
> The Line wasn't bad at letting sacks by last year. The one they did allow that hit Stafford was deadly, yes, but it was Julius Peppers. A lot of guys get burnt by him.
> 
> Plus, Titus Young/Maurice Stovall added as 3rd and 4th receivers gives Stafford the weapons to make quick throws to them and not get hit as much.
> 
> I doubt they will, barring any serious injury to their key 3 (Stafford, Suh, Megatron). This team was better then their record showed last season. They've improved immensely since Schwartz came on board. Don't believe it? You should -
> 
> They allowed 130ish less points last year then the year previous.
> They scored 100 more points last year then the year before.
> Their point differential was only -7, which shows for the most part that they were competitive in close games (which they were).
> They had a 4 game winning streak to end the year, their longest since 1999 I believe. While winning streaks don't carry over from year to year, don't tell me there's not some positives for them tripling their win total from the year before.
> They have continuity. For the third straight year they have the same OC and DC. That'll allow their offense to open up and defense accostumed to Cunninghams scheme. The Lions haven't had stability like that in a long time.
> They did this while their first overall pick of a QB played about 2 games worth of time (and in each game he played, they either won or were winning when he left the field).
> 
> Stafford stays healthy, they will at least go 8-8. A team can't be AS bad as the Lions have been for the last decade without improving sometime in the future. I know people have to see it to believe it, and while I don't like taking much stock into preseason, don't tell me the Lions didn't look scary against the Pats in their dress rehearsal (and the Pats are a team that would actually give an effort in the 3rd game, unlike a team like the Colts who have won like 4 of their last 28 preseason games.
> 
> I know I'm coming off as a total Lions mark, I know. But just to say this team won't be any good because of LOL 0-16 and LOL 8 WINS IN 3 SEASONS is nonsense. These guys have the talent to beat every single team on their schedule, which is more then what I've been able to say about the Lions these past few years.
> 
> But everyone please keep doubting them. Cause when they get to the playoffs, which might not be this year, since they are lacking some depth at OL and secondary, but another draft class/free agency period should get them in prime position to be contenders. Schwartz is building a strong foundation in the Lions, and I'd much rather be in their position then the one of your Colts, since, y'know their coach blows and they live and die by 18. Their defense is awful and many of their guys will look like shit without Manning throwing.
> 
> So yeah, if a teams going 6-10 this season, I'd bet on the Colts before the Lions. The Lions are trending up, while the Colts are trending down.
> 
> /rant.


:hb

I agree with basically everything you said. Jim Schwartz knows what he's doing, and it's only a matter of time before the Lions are in the playoffs. If they draft/sign a corner and a tackle in the upcoming offseason, they'll be a serious contender. But when you think about it, the Steelers' o-line and corners aren't very good either and they're the defending AFC Champs (granted they have the best safety in the game, an experienced QB and a good run game) so you never know what will happen.

I hope the Lions beat the Packers at Lambeau this year. I'd probably mark. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> We're actually going 2-14, and its not because we're trending down, it might have to do with the fact that our QB could be out for the whole season.


It's your own fucking fault for not drafting a replacement for Manning. Quit being butthurt because the Colts' management is fucking stupid.



IMPULSE said:


> polamalu just signed an extension through 2014. the only major player they'll have to resign next year is wallace and he'll be a rfa.


Expected. Wallace should get a juicy deal I'd imagine.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> It's your own fucking fault for not drafting a replacement for Manning. Quit being butthurt because the Colts' management is fucking stupid.


lol why you so mad? I'm not butthurt at all, I've accepted that Manning is most likely out for the whole season and want the Colts to do as bad as possible so we get someone good in the draft. Our management isn't stupid by the way.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So you want your team to lose to get a good draft pick? That's horrible. You can get good guys at any spot in the draft.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'd rather them have the worst record possible than go 8-8 and end up with nothing. We aren't making the playoffs without Manning, unless everyone in our division chokes which is possible because of how bad they all are. Manning is the piece that holds all of Colts together and allows them to do good every year, and if he isn't there we might as well make best of the situation and add another star player with potential. Getting a player Luck would help us a lot in the future when Manning is gone and we already have someone to replace him.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> So you want your team to lose to get a good draft pick? That's horrible. You can get good guys at any spot in the draft.


Not Andrew Luck


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i wonder how chris johnson feels right now


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> i wonder how chris johnson feels right now


I hope great since he is on my fantasy team. Don't need Lil Wayne's body double costing me the season.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'd rather them have the worst record possible than go 8-8 and end up with nothing. We aren't making the playoffs without Manning, unless everyone in our division chokes which is possible because of how bad they all are. Manning is the piece that holds all of Colts together and allows them to do good every year, and if he isn't there we might as well make best of the situation and add another star player with potential. Getting a player Luck would help us a lot in the future when Manning is gone and we already have someone to replace him.


Yeah, but when's the last time they've drafted a 'star player'? They haven't drafted well in years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We haven't had a top pick in years as well.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Last star player drafted was Manning :lmao

j/k Wayne, maybe Freeney.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*






just had to add this


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Clark, Wayne, Freeney, and James was quite good on the Colts before we got rid of him.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> We haven't had a top pick in years as well.


Neither have the Pats, Steelers, Eagles, Packers, or Ravens (except for one poor year). Yet they've all drafted very well with late picks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Neither have the Pats, Steelers, Eagles, Packers, or Ravens (except for one poor year). Yet they've all drafted very well with late picks.


Colts have managed to stay near the top for the last decade while acquiring players in other ways. Yes, our team is nothing without Manning, but the team was also built around Manning to ensure that while he was there we would be able to win as much as possible. Our defense has clearly been terrible for a long time, but we've still managed to make up for it on the offensive end. Our late round picks have been pretty bad lately, though Addia is perfect for our system.

The same can't be said for Lions right? Even with top picks your team has managed to stay near the bottom for the last decade and the last time you guys made the playoffs was 99 and that was only because the whole division was terrible that year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

As much as I want the Colts to win, the Texans are gonna win.

Predicting a typical Texans season for them to start off with a bang and then towards the middle start playing mediocre and then finishing with 7-9 wins. Although, if I were betting, I'd bet on them winning the division.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Texans will win the division imo.

Looking for a solid Packers repeat. I think they demonstrated their teams strategy for the year early on though tbh, similar to New Orleans two years ago they'll rely heavily on Rodgers throwing bombs and racking up serious points and winning with their offense.

Towards the end of the year I expect the defense to pick up a bit more of the work though. I really like our chances. It should be a good year of football.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate when people say the Colts are "built around Manning." So, built around Manning means having 2 good receivers (Clark & Wayne), no running game and a mediocre defense?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> I hate when people say the Colts are "built around Manning." So, built around Manning means having 2 good receivers (Clark & Wayne), no running game and a mediocre defense?


I hate when people think that's our whole team. Addia was drafted to catch, block, and run and he isn't the best at any of those but he is able to do all of at the very least a average level which makes him a perfect fit in our defense. Wayne and Clark aren't our only good receivers either, Collie and Garcon are both quite good and help in a lot. Collie had more TDs than Wayne last year and Garcon had just as many as Wayne. We also had a great offensive line for years, actually it was the best line, which helped protect Manning and allowed very few sacks. Our defense is mediocre, it's hard to defend that, but they could have been a lot better if our good players on defense weren't always getting hurt. Freeney and Mathis usually have some leg problems, Sanders was hurt every single year after his defensive player award and played like a total of 16 games in the last 3 or 4 years, and our LBs are constantly hurt as well. I know every team has injures, but they always seem to happen to the wrong player when it comes to our defense.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The same can't be said for Lions right? Even with top picks your team has managed to stay near the bottom for the last decade and the last time you guys made the playoffs was 99 and that was only because the whole division was terrible that year.


No it can't, because they had the worst GM in NFL history under the helm. He sucks so bad I can't even say his name. But the Colts aren't don't a great job themselves in adding talent.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Polian is considered one of the leagues best, not even close to a Matt Millen.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm still not sold on Collie & Garcon. I just can't shake the feeling that they're products of Manning, and with the way players went down and Manning made unheard of players be productive, that just helps that feeling. I respect that they've got talent, but I'm just not sure how much.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well at least someone realizes this Haystacks.

WWF and Perfect Poster I don't know how much you actually know about the Colts, but we've been adding players through FA for years, our draft picks may not have been perfect but our team has managed to stay on top by adding the perfect pieces to ensure that we have what need for a good price. We don't have a lot of cap room to add big time players.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Polian is considered one of the leagues best, not even close to a Matt Millen.


I didn't say he was close to Millen, did I? Nobody will reach Millens futility. I said his drafting in the past 4-5 years hasn't been great at all. That's not even up for a debate.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You didn't say that, you said that we haven't done a good job adding talent to our team, which we have.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You didn't say that, you said that we haven't done a good job adding talent to our team, which we have.


Not sure who you've drafted recently who can be considered good talent. Powers is OK but he's injury prone, same with Collie. The Colts haven't had a good draft pick since Addai/Bethea.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

2 hours and 10 minutes till kickoff!

:hb


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Apparently Fosteris is not expected to play in opener


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rich Eisen says Foster's out so I'll trust him. The Texans should still win, though.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

GAME DAY.

Looking forward to the Steelers first 9 minute drive of the season. Boo ya.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sky Sports has Raven/Steelers then Giants/Redskins so i can't wait.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Sky Sports has Raven/Steelers then Giants/Redskins so i can't wait.


They have red button games as well I think, sure they said so on Thursday Night.

Also Cowboys @ Jets is on Channel 4.

Gonna be a good night of FOOTBALL.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pretty excited for today. I expect a nice victory over Arizona.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm praying for San Diego's annual September sucktatude.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Pretty excited for today. I expect a nice victory over Arizona.


your team can't beat pittsburgh west


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

They beat Arizona last season.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

But this year they have Kolb. Then again, I don't know why everyone's getting all hard over Kolb since he hasn't really done anything impressive, besides torching Atlanta's defense last year, but that's not really an accomplishment.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Carolina beat them with Jimmy Clausen @ QB and DeAngelo, Gamble and Williams out. Now, Cam's the QB, the TE's are a HUGE threat in the passing game, Stew & DeAngelo are healthy (rare for them both to be), Davis is back, Gamble's in, and they've got a coaching staff that actually cares now. Plus, Arizona's starting 2 corners with a combined ZERO NFL starts (Pat Pete & AJ Jefferson).


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Arizona are going to be atrocious this year. I know a lot of people who are picking them to win the division, but they suck. Kolb should be good, but their run game is questionable, their D-Backfield is bad, and their o-line is shaky.

In honor of my beloved niners, I'm rocking my 49ers logo in the avi. 49ers ftw.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> They beat Arizona last season.


they have more steeler coaches and players this year. that game sounds boring and unimportant. i do hope the cardinals win their division.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It will be a close game. Probably high scoring, too. 

If the Panthers can get the run game going, they'll be fine. Even if the run game isn't working I'm guessing they'll still pound the ball so that Newton doesn't have to start flinging it everywhere.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I just want to see Cam run over Richard Marshall. LMAO @ him not being able to beat out a 2nd year undrafted rookie for a starting spot opposite Peterson.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the ravens should be glad cotchery isn't playing. no 5 wide possibilities make my heart sink.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



CM Dealer said:


> Arizona are going to be atrocious this year. I know a lot of people who are picking them to win the division, but they suck. Kolb should be good, but their run game is questionable, their D-Backfield is bad, and their o-line is shaky.
> 
> In honor of my beloved niners, I'm rocking my 49ers logo in the avi. 49ers ftw.


The Rams are running away with that division.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> the ravens should be glad cotchery isn't playing. no 5 wide possibilities make my heart sink.


Why isn't Cotchery playing?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

he's hurt. i was flipping through the channels stopped on bspn and they said something about him not playing. then i changed b/c i hate their coverage.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> the ravens should be glad cotchery isn't playing. no 5 wide possibilities make my heart sink.


Battle is dressing isn't he? His 0 receptions last year is good enough for spot 5.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

battle will play b/c he's good on special teams. i've seen him drop enough catches in the pre season that i rather watch another failed mike wallace screen.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Didn't you guys give Battle like a 15 million dollar contract? He's a decent possession receiver; certainly good enough to be a #4.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

he doesn't play offense at all. he's on the team b/c he's good at special teams and the steelers have an abysmal coverage unit. he's the number 6.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol CM, "didn't you guys...". Yeah I served as the witness to the contract being signed. My signature is all over it.

Yeah I was just messing IMPULSE, I wouldn't be surprised if they run the 5 wide at least a couple times today though.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'd make jokes, but now is not the time. Now is the time for battle.

Fucking love these Ravens/Steelers games. Doesn't get better than having one opening day. See you gents on the other side.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I wonder is AP is going to run for 296 yards on the Chargers again?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Getting ready for GAME DAY!!! The seasons started off with a great game on Thursday but its time for our first Sunday Football! 

Pulling for my Giants, but I have my doubts. We shall see though.

Good luck to everyone's teams and lets have a blast this season.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So fucking conflicted. My fantasy opponent has Ray Rice starting.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

he better hope ray rice can get past 49 rushing yards


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pezley, my philosophy on that, cheer for your team first, then fantasy second. 

Anyway, my wild guess today is that the Colts beat the Texans and the Texans go on a downward spiral resulting in the coaches and management getting fired by the end of the season.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Everybody seems to be picking Green Bay to win the Super Bowl again. Part of me hopes they do just so I can play this again:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i'm hoping willie gay is less awful than usual


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> i'm hoping willie gay is less awful than usual


Don't get your hopes up. I'm still seeing flashbacks of him in the Superbowl. Ahhhhhhh


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I wonder if Mendenhall and Dwyer will each get 100 yards on the ground today.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> I wonder if Mendenhall and Dwyer will each get 100 yards on the ground today.


Don't forget Redman. His extra effort beat the Ravens last year.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> lol CM, "didn't you guys...". Yeah I served as the witness to the contract being signed. My signature is all over it.


I always thought that being a WF administrator basically gave you the key to the proverbial city; you could do what you want because you're a VIP


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He can get 50.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Allegiances aside, this is the best week 1 I can remember. All these matchups are pivotal and intriguing.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well, that was awful.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i keep on forgetting the steelers kicker leg sucks


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This is a great start fpalm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL Matt Schaub threw a pick on the 2nd pass of the game.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol wut was that about 49 yards


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh ok.

tbf to the Pittsburgh secondary, not much you can do there when Bolden makes a catch like that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lolsteelercorners


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i love mcfadden. he's on that willie gay coverage.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Colts just had Dallas Clark blocking Mario Williams and are wondering why Kerry Collins just got sacked.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

No HD, Sky Sports?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> lolsteelercorners


He was there though, just a great catch. Not a lot you can do there. He'll mess up later though I'm sure.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

so i'm assuming i'll have to wait for the second half for the steelers to wake up


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah, that was a pretty great catch honestly. I didn't think they were going to make that play. Your guy was right there for sure. Great throw, great catch.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So Nick Halling is no longer on Sky Sports coverage of the NFL, gutted.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

anybody can catch on mcfadden or gay. i rather blame them than give someone else credit.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> so i'm assuming i'll have to wait for the second half for the steelers to wake up


Ugh, I was hoping we wouldn't have to go through this again this year.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

woodley needs to show up. i won't bash harrison since he's not at full strength.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

that was a great catch by Desean Jackson


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steven Jackson just ran 47 yards untouched ... how the fuck is that even possible?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Phew.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Eagles' all star defence buried by Steven Jackson.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Stafford giving the Bucs some points. That's nice of him.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Phew.


Yep. Looks like you guys caught a break there with that shitty call. Holding? Please, Harrison just fucked up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chris Johnson should stop being such a bum.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chiefs losing


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



EFC Bronco said:


> Eagles' all star defence buried by Steven Jackson.


They have a good secondary, but you can run on their front 7


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

eagles have all star corners not linebackers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kerry Collins looks horrible, the Colts need Peyton man.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Pezley said:


> Yep. Looks like you guys caught a break there with that shitty call. Holding? Please, Harrison just fucked up.


Get your panties out of a bunch. Not our fault you signed a crappy player.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate this new kick off rule. We're going to see way too many touchbacks because of it.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

When someone runs for 49 the secondary fucked up too.

Edit: Whoops.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lolSteelers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tee-Hee


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate watching NFL games on TV, the commercial breaks annoy the fuck out of me.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

SMASHED


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Huge hit on big ben :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

"T-Sizzle"


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rothlisberger just got blasted


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

steelers offensive line is all pro.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL Philly
LOL Pittsburgh (only because they look awfully soft)


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pitt needs to challenge that

edit: nevermind forgot the new rule about touchdowns


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't like this, way to meny points in this Steelers/Ravens game


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ben RoethlisBURIED.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kerry Collins fumbles two possessions in a row.

WTF?


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not going to lie, I'd check that play too. Looks down to me.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



abrown0718 said:


> Pitt needs to challenge that


All scoring plays are reviewed automatically.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kerry Collins :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Loving all the Steeler hate already. I guess that's what happens when you're in the Super Bowl every three years.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Dream Team Defense just gave up a big run to a second stringer.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Kerry Collins looks horrible, the Colts need Peyton man.


That offensive line looks horrible. Collins may retire again after this game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

17-0 Texans with 1:41 left in the 1st.

LOLColts.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i thought everyone knew the dream team has no run defense


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> All scoring plays are reviewed automatically.


yeah, forgot about the new rule

Philly's run d is no bueno


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rice is the only relevant Ray on the Ravens.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

YES!!!

Kerry Collins made it through two plays without fumbling.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the ravens are winning their superbowl. i already want the first half to be over.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ugh. This game so far makes me happy that we play the NFC West this year.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

could have sworn you were rocking a Titan's av/sig combo earlier, DH. (no hate)


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't see Steelers stopping Ray Rice at all.

And, Suggs really is Big Ben's worse nightmare.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Father Flex said:


> could have sworn you were rocking a Titan's av/sig combo earlier, DH. (no hate)


He's a bigger Chris Johnson fan than he is a Steelers fan.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Things coming together now. Finally. Nice return and a couple first downs. Good patient run by Mendenhall.



Father Flex said:


> could have sworn you were rocking a Titan's av/sig combo earlier, DH. (no hate)


Don't remind me.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> He's a bigger Chris Johnson fan than he is a Steelers fan.


Nice assumption. 

But yes, I'm a CJ2K fan. Sadly the only one on the forum, I think. 

At least the Steelers are getting it together.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

did everybody hear that stat?

last year the team that led in the first quarter lost the game. i'm grasping for straws.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Great catch by Dallas Clark, too bad it didn't get the first down.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Am I the only person that's watching Colts/Texans?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm skipping back and forth between Colts/Texans and Ravens/Steelers, but Collins is annoying me too much to watch.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL at the Colts pathetic defense.

Getting killed by the Texans 2nd & 3rd string RB's.

Andre Johnson is killing though, but that's no surprise.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Am I the only person that's watching Colts/Texans?


that'd be a safe assumption.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ward and Reed need to fight it out.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Great catch by Stevie Johnson btw.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

my brother is running around the house in euphoria b/c the ravens are winning


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Buffalo Soldiering on and beating KC 14-0. And St Louis almost lost the ball on a punt.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Andre Johnson first TD of the year.

Texans up 24-0...Colts defense is atrocious.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

There we go. Wide fucking open.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Texans must be laughting so much right now.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i'm high on a touchdown right now


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

and now we have a game...


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Easy.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Good God I didn't expect the Colts to be THAT bad.

Chiefs down by 14


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

No Peyton gets you this: 

Indianapolis 0 0 0 6:57 

Houston 17 7 24 2nd 
Touchdown
N. Rackers made PAT
Box Score - GameChannel


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I fuckin' benched Forte in one of my leagues. Ah well, Gore better do me well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This game has got me thinking about how horrible the Colts are gonna be once Peyton officially retires.

At first, I didn't believe it when people were saying they were gonna 1-15 or 2-14 this season but now I'm starting to believe it.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Andre Johnson first TD of the year.
> 
> Texans up 24-0...Colts defense is atrocious.


At least they play the Browns next week. They're losing 13-0 to the Bengals.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



SP103 said:


> No Peyton gets you this:
> 
> Indianapolis 0 0 0 6:57
> 
> Houston 17 7 24 2nd
> Touchdown
> N. Rackers made PAT
> Box Score - GameChannel


Well when you're replacement fumbles twice like a bum then you can just expect this.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rams receivers suck balls


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not a great punt that time. Gotta get at least a field goal here.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Glad I got Ray Rice in two of my leagues.

Chiefs losing too (Y)


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Freeman struggling to pass on a marginal secondary? Granted, DET may have a stellar DLine but he's had some time. The receivers (Mike Williams included) aren't running back to the QB which isn't helping the cause.

Bears offense is clicking on all cylinders. Offensive line is still a concern but all indications show that Cutler is way more comfortable in Martz's system.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Collins just needs to start airing it out to Reggie. With Reggie being on my fantasy team and all.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Reggie is on my team to.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think Collins has thrown about 5 passes today, 2 were to Clark, 1 was to Wayne, and another one was to another receiver who I don't remember.

LOL, the Colts finally got a stop, and then got called for holding. :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I wonder when painter is gonna start.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Roethlisberger really needs to start being more willing to take a sack. Things like that are usually automatic INTs for Reed. DAMN LUCKY.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think that the Colts defense has been tremendously worst than Kerry Collins.

Their rush defense is pathetic.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

that was the chance ed reed has been waiting for in all these games.

ugh at arians calling his useless wide receiver screens. they never work and he still loves them.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Stafford is having quite a game.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah Tampa single coverage like that isn't going to work on Calvin Johnson.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ray Rice is just shredding the Steelers.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Reggie is on my team to.


too



notorious_187 said:


> I think that the Colts defense has been tremendously worst than Kerry Collins.
> 
> Their rush defense is pathetic.


worse


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This first game looks very similar to last year's.

The Texans steamrolled the Colts, their fans started talking a bunch of shit about how they're gonna dominate the season and then they go on to lose the division and surprise surprise: not make the playoffs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Last year Manning wasn't out for a significant amount of time, this is their division to win now, but its still possible for them to fuck it up.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What a big pick up for the Ravens with Leach and Mckinnie.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

17 minutes to decide whether I want to pay a lot of money to go and watch the Wembley game in October, my only motivation really is to go and give some well earned shit to Jay Cutler.

Probably give it a miss, I was there last season to see the Broncos lose


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's the Texans, they will find a way to fuck it up.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well, at least our next 6 games are against the entire AFC South, the Seahawks and the Cards.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> It's the Texans, they will find a way to fuck it up.


Exactly.

It's their season ritual. Start off with a bang, fuck it up in the middle.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



EFC Bronco said:


> 17 minutes to decide whether I want to pay a lot of money to go and watch the Wembley game in October, my only motivation really is to go and give some well earned shit to Jay Cutler.
> 
> Probably give it a miss, I was there last season to see the Broncos lose


I'm going because i've been to every Wembley game exccept for the Giants one, and i want to see DR. Peppers play live.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Who's playing the England game this year?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Well, at least our next 6 games are against the entire AFC South, the Seahawks and the Cards.


our defense looks awful. dick isn't great at adjusting his play calling. our pass rush is abysmal. harrison i understand, but woodley needs to show up.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



> Who's playing the England game this year?


Tampa Bay vs. Chicago. 2nd time Tampa plays in London.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> It's the Texans, they will find a way to fuck it up.


Sad, but true. This is a wide open division with no Manning.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Who's playing the England game this year?


Bears/Bucs


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Who's playing the England game this year?


Bears and Bucs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jacoby Jones runs back the Punt.

34-0 Texans, LOLColts.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Flacco to Rice, TD!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ray Rice is RAPE

21-7, where have i heard this before


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

21-7 again. repeat of last year please.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's great to see what Stafford can do when he's healthy.

Hopefully we'll have a better second half because this has been embarrassing. Either that or we just wait for the Ravens to fuck up mid-late season like they tend to do.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Texans just ran one back for a touchdown

Colts are looking like they might join the 08 Lions


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

oh Peyton how i miss you.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



KingCrash said:


> Tampa Bay vs. Chicago. 2nd time Tampa plays in London.


Tampa has a seriously money hungry front office. They only agree to play over there so it takes away one of their home games but gets paid 4X the amount for tickets, concessions etc by the NFL.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> 21-7 again. repeat of last year please.


Difference here is that I don't think I have seen Flacco look this calm and on point against the Steelers. Plus, their new picks in Leach and MicKinnie have been big.

Not putting anything past the Steelers, but there is a difference.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ravens please tank this drive to not make this any worse.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Charmqn said:


> Sad, but true. This is a wide open division with no Manning.


Even the Texans shouldn't mess this up. Tennessee looks terrible so far with Johnson not up to shape, the qb issues and the offensive line and Jacksonville just feels like a middle of the road team. If they can't win this division then Kubiak's gone in a flash.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

mckinne has played well but harrison isn't 100%, leach has also done well. 

i'm just dreading what happens when they play a good offense.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hopefully Tomlin chews the team up at halftime because this is bad.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I have a feeling the Jags will shock the world and win the AFC South.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Hopefully Tomlin chews the team up at halftime because this is bad.


it's the superbowl curse.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'd lol if Manning came back midway through the season and lead we won every game and just managed to win the division over the Texans. I don't think I'd ever stop laughing at the Texans if that were to happen.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fire Jim Caldwell :side:


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> mckinne has played well but harrison isn't 100%, leach has also done well.
> 
> i'm just dreading what happens when they play a good offense.


Ravens are a good enough offense, not amazing like Pats/Saints/Packers, but good enough to get 21 points on the best defense in the NFL so far.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chiefs finally score a TD, 20-7 late in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'd lol if Manning came back midway through the season and lead we won every game and just managed to win the division over the Texans. I don't think I'd ever stop laughing at the Texans if that were to happen.


I honestly wouldn't count that out.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Charmqn said:


> Ravens are a good enough offense, not amazing like Pats/Saints/Packers, but good enough to get 21 points on the best defense in the NFL so far.


they have a decent offense.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'd lol if Manning came back midway through the season and lead we won every game and just managed to win the division over the Texans. I don't think I'd ever stop laughing at the Texans if that were to happen.


We can only dream. Today has been horrible though.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

this is like the steelers first pre season game all over again. beating the ravens would have made all of baltimore go crazy.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

OH MAH GAWD


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WTF could a broken play go any worse.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hahaha


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This is sad.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA OMFG


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i'm going into hiding.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao fake ep 2 pt conv.

Murphy's law for the steelers


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nice play call.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> i'm going into hiding.


AMEN.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What happened. I missed the first 23 seconds and missed a TD wtf.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

why didn't we pull a ravens? we could have gotten the nfl to reschedule the game for later in the season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

RAY LEWIS!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So what happened to all the arrogance of the Steeler fans? Fumble, INT, you're team is getting blown out.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

wow Steelers. I'm telling you...Murphy's law.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao Everything is falling apart for the Steelers.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So what happened to all the arrogance of the Steeler fans? Fumble, INT, you're team is getting blown out.


i would continue my arrogance. but my brother is going to run me out my own house if this continues.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well in the defense of Steeler fans, at least it isn't the worst beating of the season thus far.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao @ Ike Taylor acting like he broke up the completion


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So what happened to all the arrogance of the Steeler fans? Fumble, INT, you're team is getting blown out.


1) Arrogant? We're just ignoring haters.
2) So is your team.
3) your* 
4) The Ravens will blow the division lead eventually so I'm not worried. 
5) We're having a Carolina game ... it happens.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Don't think the Ravens should go for on 4th down


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

that 4th down play is going to bite them in the ass.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> 1) Arrogant? We're just ignoring haters.
> 2) So is your team.
> 3) your*
> 4) The Ravens will blow the division lead eventually so I'm not worried.
> 5) We're having a Carolina game ... it happens.


IMPULSE was being very cocky before the game and in the first half, and I think the rest of you were too. You were also convinced you would beat the Ravens simply because of past years, which is really stupid and now the Steelers are getting blown out. Oh and your arrogance continues, "Ravens will blow the division lead", I hope you guys get humbled again this year, like 2 years ago when you missed the playoffs. 

My team lost of one of the best QBs in the league, what's your teams' excuse?


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Poor first half for the Chiefs. Comeback better be on though


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> IMPULSE was being very cocky before the game and in the first half, and I think the rest of you were too. You were also convinced you would beat the Ravens simply because of past years, which is really stupid and now you're getting blown out.
> 
> My team lost of one of the best QBs in the league, what's your teams' excuse?


Still butthurt? Oh well, I can't help you there.

IMP is rarely serious. And we weren't convinced because anything can happen in the NFL, as seen today.

What's funny is that we went 3-1 without our QB last year. Again, no need to be butthurt because your management is the worst in the league.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Pezley said:


> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


I think it's time for you to talk a whole lotta shit.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> IMPULSE was being very cocky before the game and in the first half, and I think the rest of you were too. You were also convinced you would beat the Ravens simply because of past years, which is really stupid and now the Steelers are getting blown out.
> 
> My team lost of one of the best QBs in the league, what's your teams' excuse?


IMPULSE doesn't count.

Give some examples aka quoted posts. Steelers just get crap like this because you all hate the team.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

ROFLMAO


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Give some examples aka quoted posts. Steelers just get crap like this because you all hate the team.


This. 

Again, everyone hates us because we've cleaned up for years.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Was that really necessary to go for it on 4th down there? Um, okay.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It seems like every time the Colts actually gain yards, penalties send their asses back.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LMAO


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Well in the defense of Steeler fans, at least it isn't the worst beating of the season thus far.


it is for me. i live in baltimore. i can't even breathe w/o taunting going on at the moment. it's so bad my internet connection is crazy.

ed reed actually made a play. i'm done.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ed Reed with his first INT


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOLOL


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Still butthurt? Oh well, I can't help you there.
> 
> IMP is rarely serious. And we weren't convinced because anything can happen in the NFL, as seen today.
> 
> What's funny is that we went 3-1 without our QB last year. Again, no need to be butthurt because your management is the worst in the league.


Once again, I'm not butthurt, we're getting a great pick this year. And you're QB is nothing compared to Manning or Brady type QB.



JM said:


> IMPULSE doesn't count.
> 
> Give some examples aka quoted posts. Steelers just get crap like this because you all hate the team.


JM you haven't been cocky/arrogant at all from what I've seen in this thread this year or last very much. We have reasons to the hate the Steelers as well, and its not because of your success, people like DH are the reason I hate the Steelers. Hell he was arrogant in his response to me by saying the Ravens will blow the division lead eventually, I hope they don't and I hope the Steelers miss the playoffs to quite their fans again.




Oh and another INT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> it is for me. i live in baltimore. i can't even breathe w/o taunting going on at the moment. it's so bad my internet connection is crazy.
> 
> ed reed actually made a play. i'm done.


I live in Houston it's even worse.

When the Texans beat the Browns, the people down here act like it's the Super Bowl.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Credit to Ngata with the pressure. Ngata in beast mode.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I am so loving watching the Steelers getting stomped like little bitches right now.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Once again, I'm not butthurt, we're getting a great pick this year. And you're QB is nothing compared to Manning or Brady type QB.
> 
> 
> 
> JM you haven't been cocky/arrogant at all from what I've seen in this thread this year or last very much. We have reasons to the hate the Steelers as well, and its not because of your success, people like DH are the reason I hate the Steelers. Hell he was arrogant in his response to me by saying the Ravens will blow the division lead eventually, I hope they don't and I hope the Steelers miss the playoffs to quite their fans again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and another INT.


If they miss the playoffs, at least I'll support them all 16 games and not cry about it and hope we go 0-16. When you become a true fan, I'll take your posts a bit more seriously because you're just talking out of your ass now.

Go watch the Colts/Texans game and tell me how that's going, then we'll compare notes.

STEELERS ARE THE BEST /arrogance, my bad.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Once again, I'm not butthurt, we're getting a great pick this year. And you're QB is nothing compared to Manning or Brady type QB.
> 
> 
> 
> JM you haven't been cocky/arrogant at all from what I've seen in this thread this year or last very much. We have reasons to the hate the Steelers as well, and its not because of your success, people like DH are the reason I hate the Steelers. Hell he was arrogant in his response to me by saying the Ravens will blow the division lead eventually, I hope they don't and I hope the Steelers miss the playoffs to quite their fans again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and another INT.


in all seriousness i just hate the ravens. dh is just dh.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> I am so loving watching the Steelers getting stomped like little bitches right now.


you are going to make me root for the jets. thats just as bad as rooting for the ravens.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Blatent horse collar, come on Troy.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wow, Flacco has enough time to watch the LOTR trilogy haha


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pretty much all off-season Steelers fans here have been doubting this team because our corners suck and we give up big plays through the air. We have every reason to know how good our team is, just look at our history. I wouldn't really say we're arrogant (apart from IMPULSE who's joking half the time), like I said, everyone just HATES the Steelers so the fans have to take a lot of crap.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

70% of the Earth's surface is covered by water. The rest is covered by ED REED.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fpalm

I don't actually want to go 0-16, but I do want the best draft pick this year if Manning misses the whole season because that would be the best possible scenario for the team in the long term, going 8-8 won't do us any favors. Yes, I'm sorry I want my team to get a good pick this year. Sorry, I should be saying "LOL WE'LL WIN 14 GAMES WITHOUT MANNING BECAUSE THAT's HOW GOOD WE ARE, FUCK ARE WE'RE THE BEST". I'm realistic, and want a good draft pick like any other team would when there team has no real shot at the Superbowl. Not a real fan? Ok then, aren't you the one that had CJ in your avy/sig for forever until a real Steelers fan told you to put a Steelers sig/avy on?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The only fans that annoy me are Texans & Eagles fans.

It used to be the Cowboys fans, but I don't really know too many anymore.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> you are going to make me root for the jets. thats just as bad as rooting for the ravens.


I don't have any delusions of the Cowboys winning in NYC on 9/11, but watching the Steelers get the snot beaten out of them this badly is just as fulfilling. 

There's aren't two sides to this ass-wooping, Mendenhall.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> fpalm
> 
> I don't actually want to go 0-16, but I do want the best draft pick this year if Manning misses the whole season because that would be the best possible scenario for the team in the long term, going 8-8 won't do us any favors. Yes, I'm sorry I want my team to get a good pick this year. Sorry, I should be saying "LOL WE'LL WIN 14 GAMES WITHOUT MANNING BECAUSE THAT's HOW GOOD WE ARE, FUCK ARE WE'RE THE BEST". I'm realistic, and want a good draft pick like any other team would when there team has no real shot at the Superbowl. Not a real fan? Ok then, aren't you the one that had CJ in your avy/sig for forever until a real Steelers fan told you to put a Steelers sig/avy on?


I might go put my CJ sig back in just for you.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Has David Garrard got signed yet?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chiefs and Falcons :lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Matt Stafford just hurt himself tripping on the field. He has to be made of glass.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

well as long as colt mccoy doesn't lose then today is a good day


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Pezley said:


> 70% of the Earth's surface is covered by water. The rest is covered by ED REED.


Truth!

Everytime Ngata pummels Mendenhall, America wins.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lolchiefs.


loving this beatdown on both KC and Pitssburgh.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Has David Garrard got signed yet?


No, he said he'll be watching games today to figure out his best fits, and calling them this week. Hopes to be signed by Wed.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Pezley said:


> 70% of the Earth's surface is covered by water. The rest is covered by ED REED.


It kills me to say it, but Ed Reed is a special player. 

And wat @ Stafford getting hurt. This true?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> Matt Stafford just hurt himself tripping on the field. He has to be made of glass.


:lmao


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Just saw the turnover by Matt Ryan. What the hell was he thinking just putting the ball like that on the ground.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wow at Chicago. And thank you, Ray Rice. Stunning lack of performance by Pitt.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Not a real fan? Ok then, aren't you the one that had CJ in your avy/sig for forever until a real Steelers fan told you to put a Steelers sig/avy on?


Legit made me laugh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> well as long as colt mccoy doesn't lose then today is a good day


Yeah buddy!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So Stafford's limping. Meh, it doesn't seem too serious.

@WWF - Can't wait for the debut of NEWTON.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ok then, aren't you the one that had CJ in your avy/sig for forever until a real Steelers fan told you to put a Steelers sig/avy on?


Hahaha, ouch.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> Matt Stafford just hurt himself tripping on the field. He has to be made of glass.


haha what the hell is he made of?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

steelers are going to have a long year until harrison gets back to 100%. his backup also sucks. i hope this game leads to less mcfadden and willie gay.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

about time we got a fight in this game


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

DAMN now we're talking.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao Nice fight, even the ref got caught in the scrum. Only in a Ravens/Steelers game.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fist Fight!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

PANDEMONIUM IN BALTIMORE.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm enjoying my new sig. I've decided to dedicate it to Undefeated King & WWF


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Now, this is fucking football. This is why Ravens/steelers are the best rivalry.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

And the Falcons picked right where they left off in the playoffs. Getting their asses kicked by an NFC North team. I'm definitely going to be getting some bad looks in Atlanta tomorrow.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> I'm enjoying my new sig. I've decided to dedicate it to Undefeated King & WWF


I don't understand your strategy here, but okay.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> I'm enjoying my new sig. I've decided to dedicate it to Undefeated King & WWF


Well it's the first time I've seen Johnson today. :side:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tomlin's just nodding at the "Steelers suck" chants... like, "Yeah, you're right." :lmao


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

DH quit being a ...... and support your colours.

I'm a big Aaron Rodgers & Megatron fan but you want see me with a SIG of them


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Inept ATL offense is inept.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

John Harbaugh's face after that fight was hilarious. He was smiling haha.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He just needed an excuse to use his preferred sig.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

DH with a head scratcher.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

everything is bruce arians fault. that's the default excuse if the steelers lose. i also hate rashard. he finds new ways to kill momentum for the steelers. maybe next week he'll lateral to the other team who returns it for a touchdown.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Surprised Rice didn't tossed for Randy Orton-punting that guy in the head.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ben take notes from Flacco on what to do in NO THROW situations.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Massive ref bump in the Ravens/steelers game. Pitt is another one of those winebag teams that cries if the opponents run up the score on them.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why is the Cutler hatred warranted? Toughest QB in football (in my books), plays behind a woeful offensive line, and is sacked 50+ times a year. Stafford's haters have substance to their argument but Cutler always has been made of iron.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

REGGIE WAYNE SCORES!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Father Flex said:


> Why is the Cutler hatred warranted? Toughest QB in football (in my books), plays behind a woeful offensive line, and is sacked 50+ times a year. Stafford's haters have substance to their argument but Cutler always has been made of iron.


Because he got injured last year but was standing making people think he just didn't want to go back in which I don't any football player would do when they have a chance to play in the Superbowl.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

My fantasy team says thanks for the Reggie TD.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

COLTS SCORE A TOUCHDOWN HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## Magsimus

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

ffs Chiefs, what a disaster.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



SP103 said:


> Pitt is another one of those winebag teams that cries if the opponents run up the score on them.


Going for it on 4th down in an easy FG situation when you're already winning by almost 4 scores is some dirty ass shit though :lmao 

Can't say I blame the Steelers for getting pissed off, but they can't pretend they didn't expect this kind of thing considering who they're playing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well looks like there's a team losing worse than the Colts.

Hello Chiefs!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He just needed an excuse to use his preferred sig.


I might use a Peyton sig next. Thoughts?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's actually the same amount, but they're getting whipped by the Bills which is surprising.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Exactly why the Chiefs loss is worse, they're losing to the Bills.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL ED REED BE DESTROYING BIG BEN. Why does he run around so much, that's just asking for a pick.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ed Reed has done it again!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

REEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEED


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Roethlisberger is so bad. :lmao

If the Ravens score here, this'll be the worsr loss of the day (thus far).


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

steelers should just hail mary the rest of the game. harbaugh should stop whining.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

DH you're just being stupid at this point, c'mon now.

Steelers need to stop throwing, Ben's on tilt.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Another pick by the Ravens. Rothlisberger is getting bent over.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LOL ED REED BE DESTROYING BIG BEN. Why does he run around so much, that's just asking for a pick.


he's trying to force a come back


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LOL ED REED BE DESTROYING BIG BEN. Why does he run around so much, that's just asking for a pick.


I know, Big ben should know Reed is going to pick up on that perfectly.

I did not know Reed was a Receiver for the Steelers? Cause, Big Ben has thrown great passes to Reed.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> If the Ravens score here, this'll be the worsr loss of the day (thus far).


Oh I dunno, the lolchiefs are giving the Steelers a run for their money right now.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills put 40 points on the Chiefs


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOLSteelers.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LOL ED REED BE DESTROYING BIG BEN. Why does he run around so much, that's just asking for a pick.


He has to because of the o-line.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ah. Last time I checked, it was in the low-30's.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ed Reed: "Horrible call? Meh, I'll just take the ball back."


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills: 40
Chiefs: 7

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i'm glad i don't have to go to school tomorrow. i would have been destroyed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> He has to because of the o-line.


I know there is a lot of pressure, but if he can't get a good throw in or has to throw cross body then maybe he should considering throwing it away instead. He's costing his team more than he is helping right now by continuing to force throws.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I said it before and i'll say it again.

Rapistberger is an awful QB.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I know there is a lot of pressure, but if he can't get a good throw in or has to throw cross body then maybe he should considering throwing it away instead. He's costing his team more than he is helping right now by continuing to force throws.


the game is over. he's a big play junkie and a a competitor. him trying to bring his team back in the game takes precedence over the smart play.

this is big ben's wife fault.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's always been his nemesis UDFK, unwilling to accept defeat on any play, always unwilling to take a sack when he should and unwilling to throw the ball away. Fortunately for the Steelers he's been able to make a play quite a bit while scrambling in the past just as much as he hasn't.


----------



## AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

How do you guys keep up with everything, I have a game on sky sports, with the guys in the studio etc. NFL.com open, is that similar?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MetalX said:


> I said it before and i'll say it again.
> 
> Rapistberger is an awful QB.


he's tim tebow level and you want tebow on the field


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MetalX said:


> I said it before and i'll say it again.
> 
> Rapistberger is an awful QB.


LOL are you going to hit us with that awful he's the worst QB to ever win 2 Superbowls before actually looking at the elite list of guys who have won 2 superbowls.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



AJ22 said:


> How do you guys keep up with everything, I have a game on sky sports, with the guys in the studio etc. NFL.com open, is that similar?


press the red button


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fpalm Chiefs.

This team sucks.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not really sure why either the Ravens or the Steelers still have their starters on the field. This game's only going to get dirtier and dirtier and the game is beyond decided at this point. Both teams are just risking injury and suspensions.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i am somewhat happy for flacco. since he always get blamed for everything baltimore does.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



AJ22 said:


> How do you guys keep up with everything, I have a game on sky sports, with the guys in the studio etc. NFL.com open, is that similar?


I have NFL.com, NFL yahoo, and basically every game on with my satellite. This forum helps too.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steeler turn the ball over again.


----------



## AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> press the red button


I can't I am on Sky Go, I will next time, what will I get when I do it? Red Zone?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> LOL are you going to hit us with that awful he's the worst QB to ever win 2 Superbowls before actually looking at the elite list of guys who have won 2 superbowls.


Yea maybe I could have looked at the list before I said that, my bad.


IMPULSE, I just want to give Tebow a chance he might be worth it I dunno, we wasted a 1st rounder on him let's atleast see what he can do on the field.

but seriously Orton > Roethlisberger.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I have NFL.com, NFL yahoo, and basically every game on with my satellite. This forum helps too.


nfl yahoo tricked me into thinking the steelers pulled off some great stuff today. like mendehall fumbled but James Harrison recovered. even better was larry foote throwing and 82 yard touch to antonio brown. i also hate moore and he kicked it up a couple of notches. maybe i shouldn't have laughed at notre dame and their turnovers.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



AJ22 said:


> I can't I am on Sky Go, I will next time, what will I get when I do it? Red Zone?


yeah.

6 turn overs fuckin hell


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

6 turnsover for the steelers today. Terrible, terrible day for the Steelers.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ray Lewis shows that a person should never give up on a play.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah that's right, Ben. Get the team FIRED UP. There's still time left on the clock! YOU CAN DO IT! :lmao 

Kinda late for that. I only assume he's talking to his receivers about who he's going to rape tonight.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MetalX said:


> Yea maybe I could have looked at the list before I said that, my bad.
> 
> 
> IMPULSE, I just want to give Tebow a chance he might be worth it I dunno, we wasted a 1st rounder on him let's atleast see what he can do on the field.
> 
> but seriously Orton > Roethlisberger.


No. Roethlisberger is a great QB, he's just having a terrible game.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steelers & Colts getting ass raped. Jesus. 

Colts its not so shocking given that Peyton's out, but Pittsburgh? Six Turnovers? Jiminy Crickets thats bad!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

ray lewis needs to retire. but the day he does the day my ravens hate downgrades into just rival dislike.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Been a great day for me so far.

Only need Chargers/Pats/Raiders to lose and it's perfect.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Orton would have literally died if he still played for the Bears last year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ben will probably throw another INT before this ends.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Horrible day for me so far.

Texans won, Eagles are on their way to winning, if the Jets lose tonight and the Pats win tomorrow then I'll be a little relieved.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If Carolina beats Arizona, they'll be 1st on the NFC South.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> No. Roethlisberger is a great QB, he's just having a terrible game.


Amazing D doesn't equal great QB.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

McNabb was announced as inactive by CBS.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well that is at least another turnover for Big Ben, not an INT though.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

7 turnovers now :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

T-Sizzle at it again


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WOW, Suggs again. Suggs, Ngata, and Tom Brady are the thorns in the Steelers side.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOLRoethlisberger.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao Ravens are being a bunch of cunts right now throwing the ball


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steelers....this is high-larious!


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> McNabb was announced as inactive by CBS.


Did they announce why?

And lol at the Steelers having as many turnovers as points.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i'm a titans fan for next week. if the steelers don't reevaluate their defensive strategy i'm going to go mad. if jonathan scott doesn't find his way on the bench i'll go insane.

baltimore won their super bowl.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Orton would have literally died if he still played for the Bears last year.


I think almost all of the QBs would be injured playing behind Chicagos line.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

no need to throw the ball, what a bunch of dicks


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> no need to throw the ball, what a bunch of dicks


this beat down is like christmas to a little child to them.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Thnak god the colt game is over.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao at that t-shirt.

That's something I would wear if it was about the Texans or the Jets.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> i'm a titans fan for next week. if the steelers don't reevaluate their defensive strategy i'm going to go mad. if jonathan scott doesn't find his way on the bench i'll go insane.


I really doubt they care right now. Tomlin knows they gave up at the start of the 3rd quarter and he's no doubt going to have a press conference for the ages after this is over.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> no need to throw the ball, what a bunch of dicks


For all the shit Flacco has been getting this season, he deserves to try and put his foot on the Steelers throat.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm still picking Jax as the dark horses to win the AFC South.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I take this game is like the Pats/Jets MNF game from last year,


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

CJ really let me down today in fantasy, maybe the ...... shouldn't have held out for money that he doesn't deserve, that no running back deserves, because they don't get a team to the playoffs and they don't have the same influence as the QB does on the game.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> I really doubt they care right now. Tomlin knows they gave up at the start of the 3rd quarter and he's no doubt going to have a press conference for the ages after this is over.


I'm looking forward to the press conference. I'm more interested in the locker room speech.

Meh, hopefully this is a one-time thing and we get it out of our system. Otherwise, this is going to be a long year.

Edit: @ UDFK, the Titans' have hardly run the ball for some reason. Not that it would make a difference, but still, CJ only has 9 carries which is shocking.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> I really doubt they care right now. Tomlin knows they gave up at the start of the 3rd quarter and he's no doubt going to have a press conference for the ages after this is over.


something has to change. i just want someone to force lebeua into playing rookies at the corner spots. i rather see c. brown and c. allen then mcfadden 10 yard cushion on 3rd and 3. or gay i can't cover anyone faster than a 4.8 forty. j. scott is the worst starting lt in the nfl.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol at all the people in Baltimore celebrating like this is the AFC championship game.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Getting ready to watch the Giants play the Skins. Not feeling good about the G-Men with all the bad news surrounding them the last few weeks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> lol at all the people in Baltimore celebrating like this is the AFC championship game.


That doesn't have shit on the celebration going on in Houston because they beat the Colts without their star player.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Justin Tuck will not be playing against the Redskins tonight


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Shit man, if I started Britt, I would've gotten 40 points from him. LOL @ the Detroit D/ST getting me 38 points.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> lol at all the people in Baltimore celebrating like this is the AFC championship game.


Well its is. Flacco finally gets a huge win against the Steelers. They needed this.

And, why are the Titans not using CJ more often?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jax gets the win!!!!

I bet money on them winning the AFC South btw, am not a Jax fan.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

T-Sizzzle


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> I'm looking forward to the press conference. I'm more interested in the locker room speech.
> 
> Meh, hopefully this is a one-time thing and we get it out of our system. Otherwise, this is going to be a long year.
> 
> Edit: @ UDFK, the Titans' have hardly run the ball for some reason. Not that it would make a difference, but still, CJ only has 9 carries which is shocking.



They were going to limit him because he missed all of training camp and stuff.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



TripleG said:


> Getting ready to watch the Giants play the Skins. Not feeling good about the G-Men with all the bad news surrounding them the last few weeks.


I still feel good. Grossman is their starting QB




Incredibly Hawt said:


> Justin Tuck will not be playing against the Redskins tonight


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

I figured he wouldn't, but still


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Shit man, if I started Britt, I would've gotten 40 points from him. LOL @ the Detroit D/ST getting me 38 points.


I didn't start Britt either and it sucks :/


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I agree 100% with what Michael Strahan just said.

"If the Texans don't win the AFC South this year, they'll never win it."


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> lol at all the people in Baltimore celebrating like this is the AFC championship game.


that's why i wanted them to lose. i wanted to go outside and see people acting depressed not acting like maniacs. there will probably be a couple of homicides in baltimore tonight to top it all off.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jonathan Scott should be cut.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I really like how the NFL has handled 9/11 today. Very classy.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

hey dh it's storming in baltimore right now. even the weather mad that the ravens won. looks colt lost too and the orioles. this day can't get any worse.
well the jets could win but i'm already preparing myself for that.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

A lot of the peeps on NFLN were riding Grossman's dick pretty hard this week, so let's see if he lives up to the hype. 

Grossman "hype" is pretty lol imo, but whatever. I've always hated Eli Manning, so I'm definitely pulling for the Skins.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> that's why i wanted them to lose. i wanted to go outside and see people acting depressed not acting like maniacs. there will probably be a couple of homicides in baltimore tonight to top it all off.


You think there will be murders in Baltimore tonight because we decisively whipped your team's ass? Wow, grow the fuck up, buddy.

There likely will be murder in Baltimore tonight because it's fucking Baltimore, but it won't be because of us taking a big dump down the Steeler's throat.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I will say I am killing it on my Fantasy team: Thank you Drew Brees, Baltimore Defense, and L. McCoy.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn the Bears looked good today. I told my friend not to start Matt Ryan today. He didn't listen but I had Britt sitting on the bench in one of my leagues so I'm not genius either. I honestly thought he was suspended, but I guess not. Kinda cool Directv has the NFL Sunday Ticket freeview this week as I'm not sure if I wanna watch Vikes/Bolts. Might go with G-Men/Skins.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giant D looks really bad on paper.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ah damn, its bad enough I'm feeling bad enough, but now Justin Tuck is hurt AND we've got Aikman on commentary. Shoot me. Just shoot me.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Pezley said:


> You think there will be murders in Baltimore tonight because we decisively whipped your team's ass? Wow, grow the fuck up, buddy.
> 
> There likely will be murder in Baltimore tonight because it's fucking Baltimore, but it won't be because of us taking a big dump down the Steeler's throat.


it's my sense of humor. you should call my city bodymore like you did in your location. don't get offended by me venting.

i even work ravens fans up on the internet and i wasn't even trying. i just need the steelers to smash seattle and everything will be okay again.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well, San Diego's special teams is as special as ever. 100yd kickoff return by Percy Harvin.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



TripleG said:


> Ah damn, its bad enough I'm feeling bad enough, but now Justin Tuck is hurt *AND we've got Aikman on commentary*. Shoot me. Just shoot me.


I've got no prob with Aikman. Buck is by far the worst commentator. I hate that midget


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



TripleG said:


> Ah damn, its bad enough I'm feeling bad enough, but now Justin Tuck is hurt AND we've got Aikman on commentary. Shoot me. Just shoot me.


eww, Joe Buck and Aikman on commentary. Now, that sucks.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

CHARGERS special teams lol


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate Aikman's commentary even more during Cowboys games and how he's always comparing himself and the 90's Cowboys to Romo and the current team, trying to put himself over all the time. Fucking annoys the piss out of me.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

OK G-Men, good start. 3 & out.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ Rex


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chargers special teams not any better :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I take it i'm the only one who enjoys it when Aikman puts himself over.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So Chargers going to lose again because of their special teams? Too bad for them, hopefully Rivers starts crying again.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lolChargers.

Broncos for AFC WEST!!!


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> I hate Aikman's commentary even more during Cowboys games and how he's always comparing himself and the 90's Cowboys to Romo and the current team, trying to put himself over all the time. Fucking annoys the piss out of me.


That's even worse


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Dropped pass on 3rd Down. Ugh.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Looks like Charles Johnson is already earning that fat paycheck.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I take it i'm the only one who enjoys it when Aikman puts himself over.


Nah, I'm a big Aikman mark.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ McNabb


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fucking Jerry Reese...:no:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I take it i'm the only one who enjoys it when Aikman puts himself over.


He's almost like the Hulk Hogan of the NFL. Like, "Yeah, we get it, you were awesome at one point. Now go away."


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jesus look at all those injuries for the Giants D


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Guess I should have started Janikowski over Kaeding after all.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOLGrossman.

I just find him absolutely awful but maybe that's just me.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wow, we're seeing a battle of top notch QBs in Landover, aren't we?


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I've contacted the authorities and informed them that the Buffalo Bills have gone missing.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

GREAT PLAY BY NICKS!!!! WOW!!! 

Just when I was getting rough on Eli, he gives us that! WOW!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Great pass from Eli, would've been great if he scored.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hope AP runs for 296 again


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

NICKS! I love this kid. We go as far as he goes

Eli walks it in :agree:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

First time in my life I've ever seen Eli run in for a touchdown.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well the end of the Bucs game was very wacky.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That was some real nice Eli goodness.

And has DH been in this thread today? I'm literally desperate to mock him and his lolsteelers.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jesus, the Skins got fucking TORCHED there. 

Still waiting for the "almighty" Shanahan to make this team suck less.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

ELI WITH A RUSHING TD!!!!

Never thought I'd say that today.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I believe in Eli, as Deion Sanders says.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Shock said:


> And has DH been in this thread today? I'm literally desperate to mock him and his lolsteelers.


Had a bit of a mental breakdown. Took down the Steelers from his sig and avy and started changing them to other teams constantly for reasons no one is really sure of.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Shock said:


> And has DH been in this thread today? I'm literally desperate to mock him and his lolsteelers.


your like 2 hours late


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think he should keep CJ2K in his sig and avy to try and save himself some face. But the lolsteelers stain will remain on him forever.



Incredibly Hawt said:


> your like 2 hours late


Didn't want to be distracted so I turned off my laptop. I could mock him a month from now and it would still feel just as sweet.

and OHAI CAM NEWTON THREW FOR TD


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> Had a bit of a mental breakdown. Took down the Steelers from his sig and avy and started changing them to other teams constantly for reasons no one is really sure of.


titans also lost. adrian peterson is the new highest paid running back. all these things were on his mind and the steelers lost and udk sent him over the edge.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam Newton huh!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

STEVE SMITH


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Of course I didn't start Steve Smith either fpalm


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

welcome to the NFL Newton. His first TD.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Panthers have equaled the Steelers' scoring total half way through the 1st.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

DH's behaviour has been quite embarrassing today, not gonna lie. Blow out losses do that to some though I suppose. 

I'm still here, hoping for a better week next year.

I'm curious as to what ItsWhatIDo's current thoughts on the Panthers game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Was it a long bomb by Newton or did Steve Smith just do some great running after the catch?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well now the Giants D are showing their problems.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It was mid range, Smith was wide open and ran the last 40 or so I'd say, maybe more.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

FINALLY we get some penetration


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

dh made a bad choice when he had woodley in his sig/avy. woodley only shows during the second half of the season.

i still have a mike wallace quote in my user title. that became irrelevant b/c jimmy smith got hurt early.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Greg Hardy will be an elite DE very soon. Sack-fumble already.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Was Cam Newton's TD on a run or did he pass?

Edit: Nevermind, Cam Newton to Smith huh? That might end up being a good duo to watch as the season progresses.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Missed the FG! Phew!!! 

By the way, it makes me sad seeing Tuck on the sidelines. Ugh.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOLskins missed fg



TripleG said:


> By the way, it makes me sad seeing Tuck on the sidelines. Ugh.


you and me both


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Was Cam Newton's TD on a run or did he pass?


Pass to Steve Smith.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> DH's behaviour has been quite embarrassing today, not gonna lie. Blow out losses do that to some though I suppose.
> 
> I'm still here, hoping for a better week next year.
> 
> I'm curious as to what ItsWhatIDo's current thoughts on the Panthers game.


My actions were perfectly justified, thanks. 

I hope the Panthers win just so that they'll enjoy their first NFC South lead in years.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Newton to Smith. 

The fact that I started Santana Moss over Steve Smith this week is why I should never again touch a computer after drinking.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Just for any 49 fans, Smith might not be the best at throwing but at least your QB can block.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I wish I had the Panthers game. unfortunately I'm stuck with the commemorative NYG v WAS 9/11 edition game instead and it sucks balls. Two absolutely atrocious QB's.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

BANKS with the return for the lolskins.



DH said:


> My actions were perfectly justified, thanks.
> 
> I hope the Panthers win just so that they'll enjoy their first NFC South lead in years.


Ummmm no.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> I wish I had the Panthers game. unfortunately I'm stuck with the commemorative NYG v WAS 9/11 edition game instead and it sucks balls. Two absolutely atrocious QB's.


Same. :sad:

I'm doing gamecast on ESPN.com and hoping for some good highlights later.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> *My actions were perfectly justified, thanks. *
> 
> I hope the Panthers win just so that they'll enjoy their first NFC South lead in years.


I'm glad that you now see the embarrassment in being a lolsteelers fan.

You are below the Buffalo Bills.

Why couldn't we get a better game over here? Not that interested in Giants/Redskins. I'd definitely rather watch Panthers/Cardinals.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm going to pull a DH if the Cowboys lose tonight. Gonna take my banner down and put up the Ravens because they won lol.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam's playing really well.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> I'm going to pull a DH if the Cowboys lose tonight. Gonna take my banner down and put up the Ravens because they won lol.


I'll do the same if Denver loses, I'll bust an Aaron Rodgers SIG.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> I wish I had the Panthers game. unfortunately I'm stuck with the commemorative NYG v WAS 9/11 edition game instead and it sucks balls. *Two absolutely atrocious QB's.*


LOL at putting Eli in the same company as Grossman


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MetalX said:


> I'll do the same if Denver loses, *I'll bust an Aaron Rodgers SIG.*


Now THERE is something you can be proud of.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Is Cam playing "well for a rookie" or he actually like "wow, he's playing really good"? 

Might jump on a stream in a minute.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

4/6, 120 yards, 1 TD


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Shock said:


> I'm glad that you now see the embarrassment in being a lolsteelers fan.
> 
> You are below the Buffalo Bills.
> 
> Why couldn't we get a better game over here? Not that interested in Giants/Redskins. I'd definitely rather watch Panthers/Cardinals.


Lets be real here, nothing wrong with being a Steelers fan. They lost a game, didn't play well today. Do people really think this will be the story of their season?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Totally need to get a Texans sig/avy up since they're clearly the new kings of the AFC south.

Kinda pissed the Panthers game is the game I don't have right now.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Shock why don't you watch Red Zone


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn, Cam sounds like he could be the real deal. Then again he _is_ playing the Cardinals... still a better start then I was expecting. 


abrown0718 said:


> LOL at putting Eli in the same company as Grossman


Have you been watching Eli play the past few years? Nicks is the only person keeping Eli's reputation intact. Besides, he has the most punchable face in the NFL, just another reason to dislike him.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Panthers need to give to ball to DeAngelo Williams more.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Looks like D-Lo & Stew are swapping drives.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I still love how the Panthers have a CB with the first name Captain.

I haven't been this excited for a Panthers season since '08. Really thought it could've been the year. Then Jake 'The Great' Delhomme put on the worse performance of his life on his birthday in the playoffs.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Shock why don't you watch Red Zone


That's a good idea, I'll do that now. Was having a lot of fun watching Ravens/lolsteelers so I kinda forgot about it.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So fucking pumped Vikes are winning.

Denver only needs to beat Oakland tommorow and we are in the AFC West lead.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL at Beanie Wells.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Brye said:


> I still love how the Panthers have a CB with the first name Captain


Captain Munnerlyn is the great name ever, i'm legitimately thinking about naming my child that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

HAHA Beanie Wells fumbles in the red zone. lolcards


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants are starting to fall apart. Come on guys!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ overrated Ohio State alumni in general. 

And vintage Eli... throwing bombs to NO ONE as usual.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

95% of OSU players are garbage. Chris Gamble is an exception.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MetalX said:


> So fucking pumped Vikes are winning.
> 
> Denver only needs to beat Oakland tommorow and we are in the AFC West lead.


you do know how that division works right.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> Damn, Cam sounds like he could be the real deal. Then again he _is_ playing the Cardinals... still a better start then I was expecting.
> 
> *Have you been watching Eli play the past few years? Nicks is the only person keeping Eli's reputation intact. Besides, he has the most punchable face in the NFL, just another reason to dislike him.*


uh yeah I have. Nicks wasn't even his go to guy the last few years. That guy is in Philly right now. If you look at Eli's numbers, his completion percentage has gone up every year. The only problem with his numbers is the picks and about 8 or 9 of those from last year were the receivers fault. Obviously with you being a cowboys fan, I expect nothing less than Giants hate, but if we're talking about punchable faces, your boy Romo tops the list


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Was that a UFC advertisement that popped up on the Vikings/Chargers game?

:hb

And I am so glad Ray Rice is in my fantasy team. I actually missed the draft so it's a good job I ended up with him. Rivers is my QB so I want him to do good.

And that throw to Jackson would have done no harm to my fantasy team if it was caught.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Captain Munnerlyn is the great name ever, i'm legitimately thinking about naming my child that.


:lmao



WWF said:


> 95% of OSU players are garbage. Chris Gamble is an exception.


Agreed.

Don't know if I should be surprised at San Diego's performance or not.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ Vincent Jackson slowing down


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



abrown0718 said:


> uh yeah I have. *Nicks wasn't even his go to guy the last few years. That guy is in Philly right now.* If you look at Eli's numbers, his completion percentage has gone up every year. The only problem with his numbers is the picks and about 8 or 9 of those from last year were the receivers fault. Obviously with you being a cowboys fan, I expect nothing less than Giants hate, but if we're talking about punchable faces, your boy Romo tops the list


Hakeem Nicks plays for the Giants. Eli's 3/11 in this game so far and Nicks caught one of them for a TD. Outstanding completion % if I've ever seen one.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Someone tell me why Larry Fitzgerald doesn't have a catch until 2 minutes left in the first half. Nice play-calling :/


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nice play by Steve Smith. 

Nice F'n Drive here for the Giants! Lets get 7 here guys!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lolKolb


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TOUCHDOWN GIANTS!!!! 

14-7!!! 

Now that drive looked much better!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Aikman & Buck are ribbing on each other pretty good. Its actually kind of funny!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kolb has played pretty well, don't see why you said lolKolb.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> Hakeem Nicks plays for the Giants. Eli's 3/11 in this game so far and Nicks caught one of them for a TD. Outstanding completion % if I've ever seen one.


Nicks hasn't been his go to guy at any point, Steve Smith was, so I don't know how Nicks saved his reputation, and since I know you're watching the game, that 3/11 is because he's had to throw away the ball a bunch.

How'd you like that drive Cerbs? who caught most of those passes? wasn't Nicks. That percentage is looking better too


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ that field goal miss


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Intercepted


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate Aaron Ross. Waste of a 1st rounder


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL, the pick was taken away b/c Richard Marshall is an idiot.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants D is bad.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Redskins are at least waiting 1 half before playing like the worst team in the league.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> Matt Stafford just hurt himself tripping on the field. He has to be made of glass.


No it was a cramp. Way to jump to conclusions bro. It was pretty obvious right away he was cramping. It was fucking humid as hell in Tampa. He was never going to stay out of the game though.



Father Flex said:


> Why is the Cutler hatred warranted? Toughest QB in football (in my books), plays behind a woeful offensive line, and is sacked 50+ times a year. Stafford's haters have substance to their argument but Cutler always has been made of iron.


Because Cutler's personality comes off as a complete douche. And he plays for the Bears.

And that Stafford guy, uh, he's pretty good. 300+ yards, 3 TDs (2 to Calvin) and 118.9 rating.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

STEVE SMITH TOUCHDOWN~!

Perfect pass by Newton.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam with another TD!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Philip Rivers blows


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Newton to Smith is looking like a nice combo


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Are we witnessing the comeback of Steve Smith? 

Of course, it's the Cardinals' secondary so let's not get too excited, but still.

49ers are looking OK as well.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Alright, I'm going to bed, I'm hoping that Newton leads dem Panthers to victory. Looks like they're in safe hands with Cam.

And I can sleep easy knowing that the Steelers turned over a new leaf today.

Get it? Turned over? Who's with me?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

9/12, 200 yards, 2 TD for Newton. Fucking fantastic. Steve Smith's still elite.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I got Smitty in like the last round of my fantasy draft. I also have Devery Hendersen on my bench. Hopefully, I can turn one of those into a QB or someone to replace Lil Wayne if he keeps having fat cat disease.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tie game at halftime for the G-Men & the Skins. Kind of an ugly game so far except for the last two drives.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Shock said:


> Alright, I'm going to bed, I'm hoping that Newton leads dem Panthers to victory.
> 
> And I can sleep easy knowing that the Steelers turned over a new leaf today.
> 
> Get it? Turned over? Who's with me?
> 
> yeahhh.


funny. my brother asked me to help him with his homework. he had to recap the ravens game and he asked me the score. i'm getting dealt with shot after shot and i'm trying to avoid people.

i hope pittsburgh west beat the panther so wwf gets knocked back to earth w/ the likes of dh.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Shock said:


> Alright, I'm going to bed, I'm hoping that Newton leads dem Panthers to victory. Looks like they're in safe hands with Cam.
> 
> And I can sleep easy knowing that the Steelers turned over a new leaf today.
> 
> Get it? Turned over? Who's with me?


If 1 game determined the entire season then the Bills would be Superbowl Champs.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Philip Rivers blows


And some people (including a couple at ESPN) put Rivers over Brees.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If Carolina wins, they will be in first place in the division. Been awhile since we could say that. I don't mind eating crow served by Cam.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*lol @ Cleveland being the same old Cleveland. 
*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I love how Richard Marshall, former Panther, completely fucked over the Cardinals by getting a late hit on Newton, thus overruling the INT they had. Hilarious.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Shock said:


> Alright, I'm going to bed, I'm hoping that Newton leads dem Panthers to victory. Looks like they're in safe hands with Cam.
> 
> And I can sleep easy knowing that the Steelers turned over a new leaf today.
> 
> Get it? Turned over? Who's with me?


You sounds more and more like a bandwagoning British NFL fan with every post.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> If 1 game determined the entire season then the Bills would be Superbowl Champs.


Look who's butthurt now.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*And Cinci already has one more win than I thought they would have this year!*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jesus Christ Giants. 

What a great start to the half that was?! Fuck!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Eli is back to his Eli ways huh


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn, that would've been amazing if Smitty got his left foot down.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Look who's butthurt now.


Shit, you got me bro. I was hoping you wouldn't notice 

Notice how I'm actually optimistic about my team, despite their performance today.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LULZ, UDFK it's true though. Look at this as what it is, Pittsburgh played like absolute shit TODAY. It's 1 game. Lets not make this seem like it'll be a reflection of the entire season yet.

All those that love to hate the Steelers can be as hopeful as they want based on 1 game but lets see where things are after week 17.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Damn, that would've been amazing if Smitty got his left foot down.


Damn. I'm using gamecast and it was saying under review for a huge gain so I was hoping it was legit. :sad:


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The way Cam's play, dude is going to throw for 400 yards


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rookies for the Skins are fucking up Eli pretty good right now. Jeez!


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam Newton has raised my blood pressure about 200...but in the good way unlike Clausen, Moore and Delhomme (some years). :argh:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> The way Cam's play, dude is going to throw for 400 yards


I hope so, so all of the doubters will shut up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm loving the Redskins defense in the 2nd half.

There were some hard ass hits on Eli.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> LULZ, UDFK it's true though. Look at this as what it is, Pittsburgh played like absolute shit TODAY. It's 1 game. Lets not make this seem like it'll be a reflection of the entire season yet.
> 
> All those that love to hate the Steelers can be as hopeful as they want based on 1 game but lets see where things are after week 17.


I realize that. I just felt like saying that to DH as he kept saying how I was butthurt about Colts losing Manning when i wasn't at all.

Oh and DH still doesn't get it apparently. I am optimistic about my team, just in different ways. We aren't getting a Superbowl without Manning, hell we most likely can't even get a winning record without Manning, but with a good draft pick(hopefully first) we would be able to have a centerpiece for the future. If we got Luck the we would be set for after Manning is gone. You just think I'm crying about us losing Manning when I haven't done that at all, I just want my team to get a good pick this year since our year is over without Manning. That's not being fake fan, that's being realistic. If I was fake fan then I would have jumped onto another team's bandwagon.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fuck Jeff King. (N)

Another former Panther.

Still glad to see Newton targeting Smith.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That would have been huge for Sexy Rexy.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

3rd down completion from Newton. Love it. (Y)

Last year that would've been a run for 3 and a punt.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

These servers are worse than Deangelo Williams.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't know why for some reason I just thought that the Giants TE was Jeremy Shockey.

I realized a couple seconds later that Shockey hasn't played from them in years.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fuark. Newton is taking it to Zona.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

did Jared Allen grow his mullet back.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sexy Rexy actually looks pretty good today.

And the Chargers continue to shoot themselves in the foot. Jared Allen with a pick? Really?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam's been money. I hope Beason's alright, because losing him would be tragic. 



DH said:


> These servers are worse than Deangelo Williams.


Was thinking the same. Jesus Christ.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Coughlin is mighty pissed.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam Newton. Holy shit. :lmao

Unsportsmanlike conduct? Assuming that's a celebration.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why'd you go for that on 4th down Giants???? My God!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Now we get an idiotic challenge from Coughlin. GAH!!!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

jared Allen is a god damn BEAST.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fix the servers JM.

The 49ers seem to trying to choke away their lead to the Seahawks.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Brye said:


> Cam Newton. Holy shit. :lmao
> 
> Unsportsmanlike conduct? Assuming that's a celebration.


Yeah, he needs to take a few notes from Smitty.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Maybe that challenge wasn't as stupid as I thought. Good eye Tom!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giant's Defense is making Rex Grossman look like Tom Brady. This is ridiculous.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

FINALLY!!! We get a damn Sack. God!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The forum is in a frenzy right now cause of the impending TNA blockbuster PPV.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Yeah, he needs to take a few notes from Smitty.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I just got back. Triple G, what happened since halftime?


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Shockey/Olsen as TEs is a beautiful thing.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TWO SACKS IN A ROW!!!! Woot!!!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think Cook for Minnesota might be Rivers best receiver all day :lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

DeAngelo Williams has Lawrence Maroney syndrome. ~____~


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


>


Exactly what I was thinking. That was fucking hilarious when it happened.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



abrown0718 said:


> I just got back. Triple G, what happened since halftime?


Eli had a ball tipped that got picked & run in for a TD on their first possession. Since there have been no points for either team. 

Giants got stopped on a 4th & 1 in Skins territory instead of going for a long FG. 

And we just sacked Grossman twice in a row to have them punt.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steve Smith sword-fighting against the Bucs was good.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Time for All Day to finish this!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Huge turnover. Good things happen when you get to REX.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Great Turnover G-Men! We aren't dead yet!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That was a nice play by Kolb.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Newton holds the record for most passing yards by a rookie in week 1, btw. Pretty nice achievement. Who held it before? Only Peyton Manning...

Ah, and the Cards just scored. :/


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jesus Giants! Can't take advantage of that Turnover! 

Blocked FG! Goddamn Sumina bitch! BLARG!!!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nice block by the Skins. Doesn't look like the home town team I know. They'll probably blow it with less than a minute to go.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Thanks for the update Triple G.

I fucking hate Gilbride. Worst play caller ever. what was that shit on third down


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ Coughlin angry face


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The only good thing I can say about the Giants today is that at least they've shut down the Run Game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Is Newton this good, or are the Cards this bad idk.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants are falling apart now. Great.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fucking Rolle. Idiot


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Is Newton this good, or are the Cards this bad idk.


He just has talent. It's raw talent, but throwing to Steve Smith it doesn't matter. Jake Delhomme had some huge games too. Newton is as accurate as him with a lot more ability.

I hate the kid's attitude, but he is a gamer.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nooooooo...


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Okay.

If the Redskins win this division, i swear.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If Newton has a comback game, the amount of media on his dick is going to be funny.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So we have to play the Skins again, the Cowboys twice, and SB favorite Eagles twice and we haven't been since 08. 

Yeah. Going to be a long year.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

can someone tell me why Feely has on wristbands and gloves to kick :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Patrick Peterson putting in work, nice punt return.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

McFlabb still has it


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Whoa! When did the Cardinals take the lead?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Is it just me or does Donovan McNabb seem a little fat?

Nah, I'm just imagining things.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

McNabb has been fat for 2 years now.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Newton throwing for 418 yards


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Come the fuck on. One yard short!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the past one minute on this seahawks/49ers game has been AMAZING.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TED GINN!!!

Great kick return, I think him and Randall Cobb are the only players who have returned a kick thus far in the season right?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think the Vikings got one against the LOLCHARGER'SPECIALTEAMS, but that was expected.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> TED GINN!!!
> 
> Great kick return, I think him and Randall Cobb are the only players who have returned a kick thus far in the season right?


Percy Harvin.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ladies and gentlemen, Cam Newton is the NFL's leading passer.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Percy Harvin did.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

this seahawks/49ers game is krazy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TED FUCKING GINN!!!

Now he runs back the punt return!


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, Cam Newton is the NFL's leading passer.


And we still lost.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOLSeahawks


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

which 2 should i start Brandon Marshall, Chad Ochocinco or Santonio Holmes


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao sorry for the burying UDK, SF defense and special teams for the win baby


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I've got a feeling Ochocinco's gonna have a very good season with Tom Brady. I'm not expecting him to start playing like he did in his prime but he's certainly not gonna play like he did last season.

A lot of people disagree with me and that's fine, it's just my opinion/prediction.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hey, CJ was limited, Rice was declared out on Saturday, and Earl Bennett sucks as a replacement. If I was told of this shit beforehand I got have used my other backups that actually got decent amount of points.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> And we still lost.


Yeah. It's a fantastic start, though. Maybe if DeAngelo could've done something with those carries, things would be different. He was nonexistent. Seeing Smitty be Smitty for the first time in a while was fantastic as well. Everyone else in the division lost as well, so we're not really at a disadvantage. If this is the true Cam Newton, if we can expect something like this every week, Carolina will be back on top soon. Can't wait to see the analysts that were shunning him for weeks (Merrill Hoge) begin so hop on his bandwagon.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Yeah. It's a fantastic start, though. Maybe if DeAngelo could've done something with those carries, things would be different. He was nonexistent. Seeing Smitty be Smitty for the first time in a while was fantastic as well. Everyone else in the division lost as well, so we're not really at a disadvantage. If this is the true Cam Newton, if we can expect something like this every week, Carolina will be back on top soon. Can't wait to see the analysts that were shunning him for weeks (Merrill Hoge) begin so hop on his bandwagon.


Well I am not ready to crown him the next great QB. The WRs made some great catches, and Zona blew some coverage. But it was still record breaking so he deserves a lot of praise.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

OK I need to wash the sour taste out of my mouth. Cowboys & Jets. Now PLEASE let the Jets win!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WWF, you should be happy because Tony Dungy and the rest of the guys are saying he's gonna be the next big thing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It doesn't matter what anyone says, he has to keep progressing and getting better otherwise he won't ever be the next big thing. Congratulations to him for beating Peyton's record, lets see how many other records he can break.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn Donovan McNabb only had 39 yards today.

:lmao


I think Cam is gonna have a very good career, like you said if he keeps improving, the sky is the limit for a guy with his potential.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I love Rex Ryan. He's a hoot.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rex Ryan is an idiot.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm hoping Cowboys and Jets both lose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I'm hoping Cowboys and Jets both lose.


You ain't lying.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cowboys got the Captain patches now


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

cris collinsworth on commentary nnnnnooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Dez Bryant is probably the only player on the Cowboys that I like.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

that was pretty impresive imo


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Dez Bryant is probably the only player on the Cowboys that I like.


Jason Witten?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Jason Witten?


Meh, I don't hate him but I wouldn't call myself a fan.

Going for the Cowboys though for division reasons.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bryant has such good hands.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jets don't have an answer for Dez so far.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Time for 8 TDs Romo to help me win my fantasy game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol revis island


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Time for 8 TDs Romo to help me win my fantasy game.


I got him on one of mine as well, hoping for a big night lol.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The first Bryant catch was sick. The other ones were good too, I like him.

If Carolina manages to put on exciting games like today, they should at least be on TV more next year.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nice discipline by the Boys.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

My Eagles won.

Now, just watching my husband, Tony, win.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nice to see Sanchez suck. I always laugh when people say he's the best QB out of that draft, mostly because they're biased Jets fans and don't realize he's the 3rd most talented.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate to break WWF's heart, but it looks like Jon Beason is done for the season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm aware. Dan Connor's a fantastic MLB as well, so I'm not too concerned.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Nice to see Sanchez suck. I always laugh when people say he's the best QB out of that draft, mostly because they're biased Jets fans and don't realize he's the 3rd most talented.


Stafford...who's the other QB?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Freeman


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Josh Freeman.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I need Tony Romo's best friend Jason Witten to get a TD so I can rest easily.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ that touchdown


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

haha, that was an awesome job by Austin to steal that ball away


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Good job by Austin. That's fighting for the ball.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Glad to see the old Miles Austin back in action tonight. 

Cromartie seemed to disagree a little bit with the ruling on the TD.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Thanks for proving my point Sanchez. Mr. Jekyll and Hyde.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOLJets.

If they go on to lose this game, the only thing better would be a Patriots win.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nice to see all of these defensive TDs and big defensive plays this week.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If Mark Sanchez played for the Lions or Bills, nobody would think twice about him. Since he's with the Jets, he gets the usual NY overhype. Not his fault. He's just not near his prime yet, no matter how hard the media keeps pushing him to be.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Although I'm supposed to hate the Jets, I'll admit I did get a little happy when Plaxico scored.

Always been a fan of his.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cowboys get the ball back!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOLSanchez.

Everytime the Jets are on the brink of coming back, Mark Sanchez fucks it up.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cowboys and their penalties


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WOW blocked punt for a TD.

Tie game.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

what the hell


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WTF Dallas?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lolCowboys


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Starting to get a little fucking worried now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> Starting to get a little fucking worried now.


You ain't lying.

The one time I'm going for the Cowboys that's not a Texan game, they wanna fuck shit up.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

How to Throw a Game Away in 5 Easy Steps: By The Dallas Cowboys


----------



## JM

I guess I can drop Kaeding seeing as he's out for the year. Didn't even get to kick a field goal try. Good thing I drafted Janikowski too.

If Dallas could find a way to shut them down here that would be great.

PS fuck the Jets.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

HUGE stop.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fpalm Romo


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Huge pick for Darrelle Revis.

WTF Romo?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm just following this on game channel or whatever it's called but I assume that was an absolute garbage punt?

EDIT: FUCKIN' ROMO


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The punt that was blocked and returned for a TD?

Dallas' D has got to step it now.

LOLSanchez almost threw another pick, he's lucky the d-back dropped it.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Romo threw the game.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lets see how sanchez can fuck this up


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Miss the field goal please.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Folk nails it, 27-24 with :27 left.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Romo threw the game, what a shame.

Although, if the O-Line blocked better on that punt then we wouldn't be having this issue now would we?


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

God even watching it on the ESPN Gamecast, i damn neer fell out of my chair in excitement.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Seriously man?

The Texans, Eagles, & Jets all win in the same day. This can not get any worse for me can it?

Oh yeah, the Pats can lose tomorrow.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

80 yard TD pass to Miles Austin please.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Romo comes up small again. Makes Sanchez not look to bad.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I like the irony of a former Cowboy making the field goal.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

wow @ that stat.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Should have never cut Nick Folk Dallas.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wow Dallas.

Just wow.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Romo.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This is fucking bullshit man.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Game over.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I can only imagine how Cerbs is reacting to this.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hahaha, love it. Romo never fails to impress me


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What a choke job by the Cowboys. Good grief! 

It was funny though!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I dislike the Cowboys and I'm furious the Jets won, I can't even imagine how Cerbs/MrMister feel.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> I can only imagine how Cerbs is reacting to this.


Judging by the chatbox not very well. Tonight Tony Romo was making damn sure no one was going to be talking about Mark Sanchez' stupid decisions tonight. A typical Jets win and a typical Cowboys loss all in one game.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well I'm gonna go fucking kill myself guys, it's been nice knowing you.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Holy fuck, what a nail-biter Cowboys/Jets was towards the end.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

An interesting first Sunday. The Rams lost like half of their team, the Bills raped the Chiefs, The Ravens destroyed the Steelers, Manning-less Colts is a bad team, Cam Newton broke many first week rookie records set by Peyton Manning years ago, the Falcons choked against another NFC North Team, and the Lions are one win closer to the Superbowl. I love football.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'd rather get blown out than blow the game in the 4th like the Boys did. Brutal. Again though, lets not take this to be anything more than it is. 16 weeks to go.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> Well I'm gonna go fucking kill myself guys, it's been nice knowing you.


Don't worry I suspect more people here in San Antonio feel you pain, except me and my family 8*D


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm pretty sure I can anticipate what is in store the Colts judging from this week JM.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Both Jets or Cowboys didn't impress me one bit tonight. Jets speciality has been there defense and it really was lacking all the way until Romo's chokejob towards the final minute. It seems Tony Romo always finds a way to blow big games at the end. Quarterbacks are hard to find and as a 49ers fan I'm not taking anything for granted at that position. Romo is a solid QB that the Cowboys shouldn't heavilly consider replacing until somebody proves otherwise. Solid is about as high of a compliment I will go for Romo though and don't think he's ever really much better than that and never will be much better than that. Looking foward to the Pats\Dolphins game tomorrow and am very excited to see Pats and there new pieces Chad Johnson and Albert Haynesworth. Broncos\Raiders is an absolute joke and shouldn't be on MNF this season or last season or EVER.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Gonna make some comments about my Niners, and the horribly inept Seahawks
-Jim Harbaugh needs to stop calling runs up the middle. It was obvious by midway through the second quarter that Gore wasn't going anywhere today, and yet he called them over and over
-Our offense still cannot put teams away, just like last season
-TED GINN. I'm not his biggest fan but I'll give credit where credit's due
-Ray McDonald went beast mode out there, as did Justin Smith. We could have a hell of a pass rush
-Aldon Smith has a long way to go; he got pushed around badly
-The Seahawks are a plain-old bad team. They made tons of stupid errors, even more than the Niners
-Tavaris Jackson managed to avoid his inevitable meltdown at least one week
-On that note, our DBs were way better than I expected. Of course they let Doug fucking Baldwin run all over them, but Mike Williams and Zack Miller did nothing

Overall, it was a good game for the Niners. We are an inferior team to the 'Boys, but they're coming to Candlestick, so we're damn sure gonna try our hardest


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

@UDFK: They could sign Garrard and have him play well, who knows. I doubt anyone expected Sexy Rexy to play like he did today.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well in my 2 fantasy leagues I have one win for sure. The other one I am up but I doubt I will hold on. I am up by 9 points with no one left and the other dude has Jacoby Ford, Jankowski, and Ochocinco. Hopefully there is a lot of defense tomorrow night.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

America's team everyone.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Talked to a friend about his fantasy league a couple weeks ago and one comment stood out "Yeah interceptions aren't going to count against us as much in this league, so I figured I'd pick up Romo."


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i would post an analysis of the steelers, but it would result in bashing 4 specific players and bruce arians. i can't wait till the day that check downs become a regularity in the steelers playbook. i want max starks and flozell back. mcfadden annoys me and we're the only team in the nfl that can't have our tight end come across the middle open. that's being tame. i just wish these things would happen and that harrison back gets intact asap.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why the fuck would someone have Jacoby Ford on their team, let alone their starting lineup. Are you playing in a 20 team league or something?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm down 10 with McFadden, Royal and Ochocinco to go tomorrow, no one for him. Should be fine.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Idk man. It's a 10 team league. He has Hester, Driver, Green and Satana Moss on his bench. I would start any of those 4 over Ford so I'll go with he's an idiot. I'm cool with that though. Gives me a longshot to win.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Winning 6 NFL.com Leagues, the entire NFC South goes belly up, and then my Ravens just mauled the Steelers.

Today is a good day.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> I'd rather get blown out than blow the game in the 4th like the Boys did. Brutal. Again though, lets not take this to be anything more than it is. 16 weeks to go.


Did you see that stat? 241-0-1 when Dallas has a 14+ lead in the 4th Qtr. Well its 241-1-1 now. 

Holy shit Romo is dumb. First off when they had the ball at the 3?, they ran, then threw, then tried to throw again and Romo makes the dumass decision to try to run it in. Dude, just go down and get the chip shot FG. Of course Garrett really should've just pounded Jones all three plays. If you don't get in, you still have the chip shot FG. Points are good. Leonard pushing out Witten turned out to be a HUGE play. Only because Garrett gets too smart, and Romo gets too dumb though.

Of course the obvious dumbass play was the INT to Revis. W. T. F. Throw the ball into the fucking stands. 

Another Garrett/Romo "?" was why the fuck are you going at Revis so much? The Jets put a gimpy Revis on an even gimpier Bryant. Austin, Witten, Phillips, Ogletree, Jones are still viable options. Let the two cramped dudes hobble around, and go for the targets that can actually run. 

And yeah there are 15 other games, but there are also ONLY 15 games left. Every game is crucial, and Dallas totally gave this game away.

In other news, David Ash, Case McCoy, Jaxson Shipley, and Malcolm Brown will be fucking studs for Texas going forward. Oh wait, but this is the NFL thread.:side:

Ok, HOLY SHIT @ the Ravens/Steelers, THE BILLS :lmao, and Da Bears looked awesome. Really can't wait to see what that defense can do to the Saints and Packers.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm 21 points ahead in my game and the dude still has Brady to play...seeing as the pats are my favourite team I hope he does well though 
Kinda pissed off though, on thursday night I swapped boldin for Grant to run all because he was playing and it gave me someone to look out for! Boldin finished 10 points higher.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hopefully gonna have a few hours sleep before Denver/Oakland tonight, staying up until half 6 in the morning is going to absolutely finish me off.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



EFC Bronco said:


> Hopefully gonna have a few hours sleep before Denver/Oakland tonight, staying up until half 6 in the morning is going to absolutely finish me off.


What time does coverage start on ESPN?

_Might_ watch Pats/Dolphins and Broncos/Raiders, would need a fair few hours of sleep before though.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I really need Brady, Wes and Gronkowski to have a big day today, because i'm doing terrible in my League.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Shock said:


> What time does coverage start on ESPN?
> 
> _Might_ watch Pats/Dolphins and Broncos/Raiders, would need a fair few hours of sleep before though.


3.15am, I get in from work at 9, once I've had my dinner I'm going to bed and setting my alarm for 3, I'd have watched the Pats/Fins game, but I've only just woke up and I'm already tired!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I love how in to fantasy sports people get, even to the point of getting mixed feelings towards how you're team does, makes me laugh...in a good way. We should make a general fantasy thread for all sports. Tips/results/drafts/etc.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

steelers fans are already starting their tomlin is crap shit up again. sigh. it reminds me why i hate other steeler fans. they always call for someone head after something go wrongs. i also think that if the steelers continue to no get any pass rush then hood has to play. i know they love smith but hood can get pressure. it's also time sly jumps ahead of foote and spit time w/ farrior at his inside linebacker spot.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's generally why I avoid all social networking as it pertains to sports. ie. twitter and Facebook.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



tomkim4 said:


> I'm 21 points ahead in my game and the dude still has Brady to play...seeing as the pats are my favourite team I hope he does well though
> Kinda pissed off though, on thursday night I swapped boldin for Grant to run all because he was playing and it gave me someone to look out for! Boldin finished 10 points higher.


I'm just a smidge better off than you are. I'm winning 130 to 68 and the guy has Tom Brady left. Normal scoring with the exception of passing TDs are worth 6 points. 

Ok, I'm doing pretty good in that league.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If the Steelers don't want Tomlin, the Vikings will gladly take him back and put Frazier back at DC.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steelers will never just get rid of Tomlin because of one game, too bad their fans are complete morons and think its Tomlin's fault that the team had nonstop turnovers. In some degree it is, but Ben has to stop being an idiot while on the run.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Looking forward to seeing NE/MIA tonight. 

Wouldn't normally care about the other game, but I'll be watching anyways to see if either team impresses me. Still waiting for the monster breakout year for the RAIDERS. 8*D


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

A monster break is coming for the Raiders, too bad it's going to be McFadden's bones.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The real Champs will be getting started tonight.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Man what a horrible week 1. I thought the Bucs would play better than they did but the Lions do look pretty good this year. Unfortunately I wasn't able to watch the Dallas game but I watched the highlights. Aside from the poor decision making on Romo's part the offense still had some bright moments against the Jet's D. Hopefully the Raiders can win tonight to salvage something from this awful week 1.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Steelers will never just get rid of Tomlin because of one game, too bad their fans are complete morons and think its Tomlin's fault that the team had nonstop turnovers. In some degree it is, but Ben has to stop being an idiot while on the run.


one steeler fan said a silver lining in yesterdays blow out was that rashard mendenhall didn't get a touchdown on 9/11. even though i'm not fond of mendenhall i hope he has a decent year.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao That's horrible Imp


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

he shouldn't have made those osama comments.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chiefs safety Eric Berry is out for the year with a torn ACL.

What a massive blow to the defense.

This might be a long season, Andrew Luck a Chief next year?? lol


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah, if the offense doesn't get their head out of their ass, the Chiefs won't have a chance. It doesn't look they'll be able to stop anyone if they play like they did defensively. That was just a really, really bad day.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I didn't see the Chiefs game but is Jon Baldwin ever gonna make it on the field? I heard that guy was a beast in college.

Randomly I didn't notice until watching Total Access that McNabb only threw for 39 yards. Really? To me he comes off lazy and is just looking for the deep ball nearly every throw. I wonder how long until Ponder is starting.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



X/L/AJ said:


> *I didn't see the Chiefs game but is Jon Baldwin ever gonna make it on the field? I heard that guy was a beast in college*.
> 
> Randomly I didn't notice until watching Total Access that McNabb only threw for 39 yards. Really? To me he comes off lazy and is just looking for the deep ball nearly every throw. I wonder how long until Ponder is starting.


He has a thumb injury, he missed almost all of training camp.

Should be ready to go in a few weeks i imagine.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

400 Yard Passing Games:

Cam Newton: ✔
Tom Brady: ...
Eli Manning: ...
Michael Vick: ...


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Helghan_Rising said:


> The real Champs will be getting started tonight.


The Oakland Raiders?


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> 400 Yard Passing Games:
> 
> Cam Newton: ✔
> Tom Brady: ...
> Eli Manning: ...
> Michael Vick: ...


Has won an NFL game:

Tom Brady: ✔
Eli Manning: ✔
Michael Dog Choking Drowning Son Of A Bitch Who Should Burn In Hell For All Eternity Vick: ✔
Cam Newton: ...


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

^^^LOL Vick is the man, his dog killing doesn't take away from that to me.



WWF said:


> 400 Yard Passing Games:
> 
> Cam Newton: ✔
> Tom Brady: ...
> Eli Manning: ...
> Michael Vick: ...


lol Why did you include Eli and Vick? Vick is a good passer but he also gets a lot of run yards, which he did, and LOLELI.

Would make more sense to include Rodgers, Brees, and Brady. And Brees did have a 400 yard game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



CamillePunk said:


> Has won an NFL game:
> 
> Tom Brady: ✔
> Eli Manning: ✔
> Michael Dog Choking Drowning Son Of A Bitch Who Should Burn In Hell For All Eternity Vick: ✔
> Cam Newton: ...


Games:

Tom Brady: 145
Eli Manning: 106
Michael Vick: 99
Cam Newton: 1

Those things aren't nearly the same. Winning games happens all of the time. Cam will win multiple games this season. Vick, Manning or Brady may never do what a rookie did in his first game in their careers. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol Why did you include Eli and Vick? Vick is a good passer but he also gets a lot of run yards, which he did, and LOLELI.
> 
> Would make more sense to include Rodgers, Brees, and Brady. And Brees did have a 400 yard game.


I dunno, to make it sound better, I suppose. I still really want to like Eli, but he's making it very difficult. I know Brees had a 400 yard game, he's had several. I'm talking all-time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady has never had a 400 yard game? Including the playoffs? Kinda strange considering all the chances he has had against the Colts terrible secondary and the Steelers which he always destroys.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not sure about the playoffs, but I doubt it. He hasn't in the regular season.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Seriously, it's retarded to compare him to Tom Brady, like insanely retarded, BUT Cam DID throw for more yards than any other QB in their first game EVER. Cam was great and clearly exceeded everyone's expectations. He also looked really pissed/upset that they lost the game, so his performance probably won't get to his head.

He did do pretty much exactly what I thought he'd be able to do. Extend plays and keep the Panthers in the game. I didn't see 400+ though lol.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I've finally got something to be truly excited about in Carolina. It's been a while. Let me be. 

Oh, and what's up w/ Camille? His/Her 2nd post in this thread, and it's to try (and fail) to make a point.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah man, I hear ya. I know you have good football knowledge and it's the excitement that makes you compare Cam to one of the greatest QBs of all time. I might do it too if I were in your shoes. I'm stuck with the guy that will destroy weak to average teams, but all too often fuck up against the better teams.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The good thing about having Newton is that it allows me to talk shit to other people about their QBs now. Last season, with the worst starting QB in the NFL (save Arizona's situation), I couldn't. It was pretty great to demolish my friends today, most of whom are Dolphins fans. They couldn't say anything back either.

I made a bet that Henne won't throw for half as many yards (211) as Newton did (422). Pretty confident in that.

-----

You think Dallas will take Dez off of return duties?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't think Dez should return punts at all and was pissed to see him returning. He broke an ankle on a kick return last year. It'll suck to lose him to an injury as a WR, but losing him on a punt return is just pointless (like it did last night). The Cowboys aren't exactly deep at WR.

So I guess since I want them not to have him return punts, they'll keep him doing it.

As for the games tonight, and after seeing the Chiefs dominated by the Bills (lol), it'll be interesting to see how Oakland and Denver look.


edit: :lmao :lmao :lmao

Watching Monday Night Countdown and they start with the highlight of Dallas/NYJ and all they show are clips of Dallas fucking up and the Jets making plays. They always do that shit. Then Tom Jackson begins to talk and tells it like it is.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Carolina's Jon Beason is out for the year with a torn Achilles' tendon.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Cowboys beyond pissed me off last night.

I had a feeling that the Jets were gonna block that punt towards the end of the game.

I was happy to see Plaxico still playing good, I didn't expect him to get a TD in his first game of the season though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I bet Dallas pissed me off more.:side:

Yeah, quite a few really good players went down yesterday. Sucks but it's unavoidable.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao

#QuarterbacksBetterThanRomo is still one of the top trending topics on Twitter.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao
> 
> #QuarterbacksBetterThanRomo is still one of the top trending topics on Twitter.


:lmao

So QBs better than Romo?

Tom Brady
Aaron Rodgers
Drew Brees
Peyton Manning
Injured Peyton Manning
Eli Manning
Sexy Rexy Grossman
Phillip Rivers
Michael Vick
Joe Flacco
Cam Newton
Tim Tebow
Jay Cutler
Matt Stafford
Donovan McNabb when playing for the Eagles
Mark Sanchez
Matt Flynn
Alex Smith
Jerry Rice
Kyle Orton
Kevin Kolb
Kurt Warner
Pre-Rape Big Ben
Vince Young
Chad Ochocinco
Tim Tebow's Jockstrap
Matt Schaub
Brett Favre
Matt Ryan
Josh Freeman
Sam Bradford
Jon Kitna
Colt McCoy
Carson Palmer
Andy Dalton
Jason Cambell

Did I miss anyone?


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jets game last night was crazy. I have no voice and I'm exhausted, but it was worth it. Place went NUTS for the blocked punt return. Jim Leonhard saved the game by not letting Witten into the end zone on the big passing play. And Romo is a idiot. All he had to do was go down on a sack and take the 3 points and the game would of probably been over. I'm not complaining though lol.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jeff George is still better than Romo Aid. Gus Ferrote vs Romo is a push, I think Warner is still better, Kitna would be.

Chad Pennington is better too. If the Boys had Pennington over Romo, they'd be a perennial playoff team. He doesn't have much of an arm, but is a much better decision maker.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hey DH the Steeler's starting right tackle that we threw money at after he came off an acl injury has now messed up his arm. They need to sign Flozell back and let Gilbert take over for Scott or get FATStarks back. It's embarssing sending a line out with one player who would actually start on other NFL teams. I rather watch a rookie go through his struggles then Scott just occupy space.

My brother comes into the house with a Raven's football. I don't know how many of those he need, but he proceeds to impersonate the Steelers and throws interceptions to himself and fumbles the football. I need Sunday to come fast.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> :lmao
> 
> So QBs better than Romo?
> 
> Tom Brady
> Aaron Rodgers
> Drew Brees
> Peyton Manning
> Injured Peyton Manning
> Eli Manning
> Sexy Rexy Grossman
> Phillip Rivers
> Michael Vick
> Joe Flacco
> Cam Newton
> Tim Tebow
> Jay Cutler
> Matt Stafford
> Donovan McNabb when playing for the Eagles
> Mark Sanchez
> Matt Flynn
> Alex Smith
> Jerry Rice
> Kyle Orton
> Kevin Kolb
> Kurt Warner
> Pre-Rape Big Ben
> Vince Young
> Chad Ochocinco
> Tim Tebow's Jockstrap
> Matt Schaub
> Brett Favre
> Matt Ryan
> Josh Freeman
> Sam Bradford
> Jon Kitna
> Colt McCoy
> Carson Palmer
> Andy Dalton
> Jason Cambell
> 
> Did I miss anyone?


Jimmy Clausen


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Jeff George is still better than Romo Aid. Gus Ferrote vs Romo is a push, I think Warner is still better, Kitna would be.
> 
> Chad Pennington is better too. If the Boys had Pennington over Romo, they'd be a perennial playoff team. He doesn't have much of an arm, but is a much better decision maker.


LOL, no. Pennington is a turn over machine.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why is Kurt Warner on that list? I mean you're going to count retired guys then your list will fill volumes.

I know it's a joke, and I know Romo is a moron, but he's a lot better than a lot those QBs.

Rex Grossman LOL. McNabb has quit in case you didn't know. Carson suffers from the same brain dead plays that Romo does. What the fuck has Matt Schaub ever done? Seriously, keep the other chokers off the list.

I think I would rather have Jon Kitna at this point though.

Pennington??? :lmao GTFO

edit: Anyone think Miami will win here? The way yesterday went, I wonder...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sure hope not.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jason Campbell or Tony Romo? :lmao

Would Cowboys fans have rather had David Carr from the start of his career or Romo? I think The Texans killed his career.


----------



## wildx213

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That Jets game was way to close for comfort. Sanchez did look good though, but once again the offense did nothing in the first quarter. That happens way too often.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm adding Antwaan Randle El to the list, he threw a touchdown in a superbowl.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> :lmao
> 
> So QBs better than Romo?
> 
> Tom Brady
> Aaron Rodgers
> Drew Brees
> Peyton Manning
> Injured Peyton Manning
> Eli Manning
> Sexy Rexy Grossman
> Phillip Rivers
> Michael Vick
> Joe Flacco
> Cam Newton
> Tim Tebow
> Jay Cutler
> Matt Stafford
> Donovan McNabb when playing for the Eagles
> Mark Sanchez
> Matt Flynn
> Alex Smith
> Jerry Rice
> Kyle Orton
> Kevin Kolb
> Kurt Warner
> Pre-Rape Big Ben
> Vince Young
> Chad Ochocinco
> Tim Tebow's Jockstrap
> Matt Schaub
> Brett Favre
> Matt Ryan
> Josh Freeman
> Sam Bradford
> Jon Kitna
> Colt McCoy
> Carson Palmer
> Andy Dalton
> Jason Cambell
> 
> Did I miss anyone?


Matt Cassel.

Although, he is worse then Romo lol.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LaDainian Tomilinson has like 10 career TD passes, right?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Painter is better than Romo.

:lmao @ injured Manning being better than Romo.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm pulling for Miami. Would rather have them at 1-0 than New England.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Oh, and what's up w/ Camille? His/Her 2nd post in this thread, and it's to try (and fail) to make a point.


Oh stop being butthurt because you got quoted on a forum. My point was that throwing for over 400 yards and losing a game isn't too impressive, and comparing it to guys who didn't have to throw 400 yards in a game is silly. Flacco only had to throw 230 or so yesterday because they dominated. Does that make his performance lesser than Newton's because Newton threw for almost twice as much yardage? You're the one who failed to make a point.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think NE's gonna pull it out.

I expect it to be a close one though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> I'm adding Antwaan Randle El to the list, he threw a touchdown in a superbowl.


What about Neil O'Donnell?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



CamillePunk said:


> Oh stop being butthurt because you got quoted on a forum. My point was that throwing for over 400 yards and losing a game isn't too impressive, and comparing it to guys who didn't have to throw 400 yards in a game is silly. Flacco only had to throw 230 or so yesterday because they dominated.


Butthurt? You're a moron. 

Flacco's defense is also 10x better than Carolina's and he has a running back who can make plays out of the backfield catching the ball, which Carolina doesn't (Well, they do, but he's seldom used). 



> Does that make his performance lesser than Newton's because Newton threw for almost twice as much yardage?


Yes. Flacco's individual performance was without a doubt lesser than Newton's.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Jason Campbell or Tony Romo? :lmao
> 
> Would Cowboys fans have rather had David Carr from the start of his career or Romo? I think The Texans killed his career.


Carr showed a lot of promise, but that was crushed by being sacked 1 million times. I was actually jealous of Houston having him at one point. He would've been good if LBs and DLs didn't crush his body, mind, and soul.

Oh and Flacco benefited from SEVEN turnovers. Cam did what he did in his first NFL game ever. He had a commanding presence and plenty of poise. Not seeing how anyone isn't extremely impressed. Clearly he won't do this every game, but he seems to get it.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



CamillePunk said:


> Has won an NFL game:
> 
> Tom Brady: ✔
> Eli Manning: ✔
> Michael Dog Choking Drowning Son Of A Bitch Who Should Burn In Hell For All Eternity Vick: ✔
> Cam Newton: ...


Ownt. 



WWF said:


> The good thing about having Newton is that it allows me to talk shit to other people about their QBs now. Last season, with the worst starting QB in the NFL (save Arizona's situation), I couldn't. It was pretty great to demolish my friends today, most of whom are Dolphins fans. They couldn't say anything back either.


You have friends? 



IMPULSE said:


> Hey DH the Steeler's starting right tackle that we threw money at after he came off an acl injury has now messed up his arm. They need to sign Flozell back and let Gilbert take over for Scott or get FATStarks back. It's embarssing sending a line out with one player who would actually start on other NFL teams. I rather watch a rookie go through his struggles then Scott just occupy space.
> 
> My brother comes into the house with a Raven's football. I don't know how many of those he need, but he proceeds to impersonate the Steelers and throws interceptions to himself and fumbles the football. I need Sunday to come fast.


Flozell was better for us last year than I had expected. We should definitely resign him. Not sure why he wasn't resigned in the first place, tbh.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Man, Cam Newton lost his one and only NFL game. Guess he won't amount to anything.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Same with the Steelers, right?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I never said that. I was laughing @ the horrible play of Pittsburgh, yes, but that's all.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steelers are really old.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam had a good game and the steelers did not.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't why so many people are hating on Cam, he had a great game, one of the best debut games in NFL rookie history, I don't see how it's so wrong for WWF to be excited especially when he's a fan of a franchise that hasn't really had too much to be happy about in recent years.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't really see anyone hating on him, besides perhaps Camille. DH is just busting my balls, which is routine.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The road to the AFC West begins tonight for the Broncos everyone, bank on it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm not just talking about here, I'm talking about in general. You wouldn't imagine how many people I've come across today hating on him.

I think he's gonna have a great career.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I see. They'd surely have no reason to talk now. It's likely just blind hatred.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't why so many people are hating on Cam, he had a great game, one of the best debut games in NFL rookie history, I don't see how it's so wrong for WWF to be excited especially when he's a fan of a franchise that hasn't really had too much to be happy about in recent years.


I see why he's excited. They used the first overall pick on a guy with a lot of controversy and doubts surrounding him, then he goes and plays like he did. However, he's obviously not going to play like that every week (Packers next week = ahhh), but I do understand why WWF's so hard about it. The guy shut his critics up, at least for one week, and even though they lost, it wasn't his fault. 



WWF said:


> I don't really see anyone hating on him, besides perhaps Camille. DH is just busting my balls, which is routine.


I think we can agree that the ball busting is mutual.



MetalX said:


> The road to the AFC West begins tonight for the Broncos everyone, bank on it.


:lmao

BILLS for AFC East. My aunt's a huge fan and could probably get me playoff tickets so I have my fingers crossed. Of course, they played a Chiefs team that were merely back to their old ways, but it's a nice boost of confidence for the team imo. Newton has probably given the same boost of confidence to the Panthers so you never know, next week we could see a huge upset over the Packers (would own, even if it's the Panthers).


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*I loved the way Cam played. You gotta give the guy credit. It's a great sign for a franchise who has been desperate for a good sign. I'm happy for them. I hope Cam tears it up again next week...against a much greater defense so it's unlikely but he'll learn and grow. Good for the Panthers.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

720 posts in over 30 hours.

Spam much, spammers?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> 720 posts in over 30 hours.
> 
> Spam much, spammers?


Actually, our posts have been pretty spam-free. Lots of heated discussion, though. Not that I was part of it :side:


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ Patriots D.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'll be the judge of that when I go back and read through the thread. Not that I care. I'm pretty lenient. Unless someone does something particularly repeatedly.

I was gone yesterday, so I didn't get to watch much other the Bears/Falcons.

Bears looked great. Defense looked stout. Matt Forte looked beastly. Mike Martz called a very nice game. Great win.

NFC North is probably the top division in the NFL.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*I wonder if Miami thinks they get three time outs per possession. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Since the South got owned by everyone else, I'd agree that the NFC North is the best division in the NFC...after week 1.

Bears looked the best to me overall, offense, defense, and special teams. Their defense was BY FAR the best D I saw, but then I didn't see the Ravens game since it was on at the same time as Chicago and I was watching with a house full of Bears fans.

New England will indeed have their hands full all game here. That QB draw took guts and smarts to call.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Beautiful throw. Brady is awesome at those bombs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

An absolutely beautiful throw by Brady.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tied up, Green-Ellis fightin' for those tough yards.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

YEAH BUDDY!!!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Law Firm is one of the best nicknames ever.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate the new kickoff rule, way too many touchbacks.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I disagree. The new kickoff rule causes more run outs and TD's because kicking teams only have 5 yards of run up now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'll admit, it's gonna take me a minute to get used to seeing Reggie Bush as #22.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

40 yard gain, gone just like that...Brady's on fire tonight, though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Waiting for Ochocinco to get his first reception though.

Brady is on fire bro!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nothing wrong with the new kick off. It didn't hurt the game when they had it previously, it won't now.

If anything it will make OT a more 50/50 prospect like it was back then when they kicked from the 35.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That right Brady keep throwing to Rob and Wes, gimme them points.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady is making it look easy tonight.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Helghan_Rising said:


> Brady is making it look easy tonight.


The dolphins are giving Brady pockets wider than Gabby Sidibe


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Pats O-Line is doing work.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the protection for Brady is incredible


----------



## killacamt

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> the protection for Brady is incredible


yes it is my friend...


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

holy shit this half went fast.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

To WWF: Brady's had a 400 yard game. http://www.pro-football-reference.com/boxscores/200209220nwe.htm

There you go.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

jason taylor back with dolphins lol


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Center out for the season will hurt the Pats.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Does 85 seem like he's the most uncoordinated WR you've ever seen?

And yeah Koppen's injury is really unfortunate. It's going to hurt NE badly.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Willie Colon is out for the season. I admire his scam, tear your acl and miss the whole year. Have your agent get you 7 million for this year and only play 1/16 of the season. Tear your acl and tear your triceps, they need to get rid of him when he gets healthy and eat their losses.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Didn't see that miss coming. Jason Taylor was back with Miami last season.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady needs to get upset more and start touching his majestic hair.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hoping the Pats have a way better 3rd quarter than that 2nd quarter.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Taylor was with the Jets last season.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Thought he'd been back longer than that :hmm: Certainly felt like it, my mom's side of the family are Dolphins fans.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wow man, they're back that fast.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I will say, Brady's pocket presence is amazing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Deion Branch making Nolan Carroll his bitch tonight is an understatement.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hernandez was touched down at the 2 or 3. Not like it mattered. Miami D is gassed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pass to Ocho you douche, I hate you enough already.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

85 is like their 6th or 7th best receiver.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Just check it down to Woodhead.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Are you kidding me? Chad is extremely talented, maybe if you didn't have a bum for QB for years people would be able to see that. If with Palmer he still was able to put up some good stats.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ocho's like the #4 or 5 receiver.

He passed to Ocho twice I think, he caught one and he dropped one, but to be fair the one he dropped was pass interference but it wasn't called.

I think as the season progresses, Ocho's gonna work his way up.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Hernandez was touched down at the 2 or 3. Not like it mattered. Miami D is gassed.


Miami D has to hope Henne can stay out there cause, if they go 3 and out again, Brady could probably walk for another TD. Brady is a surgeon.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Are you kidding me? Chad is extremely talented, maybe if you didn't have a bum for QB for years people would be able to see that. If with Palmer he still was able to put up some good stats.


He's really overrated. Brady needs guys that run routes properly. That's all he needs. 85 isn't the greatest route runner. Plus he's disappeared when it matters.

But yeah, I wasn't totally serious when I said he was the #6 or #7. If I was Brady I really would rather throw to everyone else first. 85 is a good decoy I suppose.

To be totally serious, 85 just needs to understand the offense better. That's his obstacle atm.

Oh and Brady is over 400 yards passing now. Took him all these years to match Cam.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Aaron Hernandez putting in work.

LOLDolphinsPassDefense


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Is Brady even sweating?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I doubt it.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WWF Brady has now thrown for 412 yards


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn I can't believe Slater dropped that.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WTF, just got offered Vernon Davis for Chris Johnson and Robert Meachem in a league. I wouldn't take that trade even if I didn't have Gates and no where to play Davis (Davis was flex for me last season).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well Brady passed to Ochocinco, but Ochocinco's foot ended up out so it was incomplete.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> WWF Brady has now thrown for 412 yards


FUCK :/


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Did Jaws just say "shit"?

edit: Miami has Jason Garrett disease. Run it or at worst, PA pass.

99 yard TD :lmao :lmao :lmao

Brady with 500 yards.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WES WELKER!!!

99 yd. TD, gotta love it!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

99 YARDS :lmao

Brady 500 yards POINTS, POINTS, POINTS and it was to Wes too more POINTS


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

GREG JENNINGS WES WELKER WIT A BROKEN FUCKIN LEG


----------



## Nuski

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

All of these records being broken


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wow, Brady and this team is amazing.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I swear if I lose by a point because Brady gets 50 points :no:

Edit: 75, nevermind, Arian Foster starter :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Gonna be clownin' some bitches tomorrow.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I've got Brady in a yardage bonus league. He's got 85 points for me so far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Highly impressed by the Patriots play today, on both ends of the field.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> I've got Brady in a yardage bonus league. He's got 85 points for me so far.


I had 95 from peterson in a yardage bonus league when he had 296, scored almost 600 that week.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I went from up 20 to down 44 because of Brady. Need Moreno to go off!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Highly impressed by the Patriots play today, on both ends of the field.


Really? Pats D doesn't look that good. Miami is not an offensive juggernaut and CHAD HENNE has been pretty good.


----------



## Nuski

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Patriots ownage is more entertaining then RAW atm.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If Henne passes Newton's passing yardage, I'll be required to commit suicide.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Really? Pats D doesn't look that good. Miami is not an offensive juggernaut and CHAD HENNE has been pretty good.


I think their D-Backs did a good job today, and their D-Line also played go as well. Our linebackers didn't really have that much of an impact today but I think our defense played very decent.

Tom Brady has the most passing yards in 15 years, he needs to bomb one to Welker to pass up that record.

My only complaint for today is that I think they should've looked for Ocho more, they only threw him the ball 3 times.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

When you give up damn near 400 yards to Chad Henne, your secondary hasn't had a good game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> When you give up damn near 400 yards to Chad Henne, your secondary hasn't had a good game.


Damn, I didn't know he had that many yards.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chad henne has a better game than Cam, even the rushing TD :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chad Henne 406 yards :lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tom Brady is the fucking man. (Y)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brandon Marshall has injured his leg.

Damn man, a lot of players have gotten hurt in week 1.



Brye said:


> Tom Brady is the fucking man. (Y)


...But you already knew that.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

416 yards for chad now, and Brandon Marshall is down


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

at a boy Chad.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Von Miller with the forced fumble.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Von Miller's on the Dolphins?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chad Henne: 30/49, 416 yds, 2 TD's, 1 INT, 59 rushing yds, 1 rushing TD
Cam Newton: 24/37, 422 yds, 2 TD's, 1 INT, 18 rushing yds, 1 rushing TD

:hmm:


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I bet Jason Taylor still wishes he was on the Jets right now. Haha. New England's offense is still scary good. Can't wait for Ochocinco to bitch about his touches though.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Von Miller's on the Dolphins?


Fuck the Dolphins game.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lack of a physical rushing attack will hurt the Pats in the playoffs again if they don't find a way to fix it...As great as Brady is, they need some type of rushing attack come playoff time..


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



HeatWave said:


> Lack of a physical rushing attack will hurt the Pats in the playoffs again if they don't find a way to fix it...As great as Brady is, they need some type of rushing attack come playoff time..


And they lost their Center for the season.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



HeatWave said:


> Lack of a physical rushing attack will hurt the Pats in the playoffs again if they don't find a way to fix it...As great as Brady is, they need some type of rushing attack come playoff time..


I agree, I would love to see them sign Clinton Portis, he'd go great being the physical back that he is and his injuries might go away as long as he shares the load with Green-Ellis and Woodhead.

FANTASTIC performance from Brady tonight, and loved that Arrington got a pick at the end after being on the defensive line, seeing him against the offensive line was absolutely hilarious.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> And they lost their Center for the season.


He's not out for the season. Where did you hear that?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lolpuntfail.

Games between the Raiders/Broncos always entertain me immensely. Definitely plan to stay up for this one's entirety.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> He's not out for the season. Where did you hear that?


the injury looked like an out for the season injury.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well his leg was crushed under the weight of multiple linemen and he was carted off the field. It'd be a miracle is he wasn't seriously injured.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't think Portis can stay healthy long enough, but I'd love to see him get another opportunity somewhere...Someone like Tim Hightower would've been a nice pick up for the Pats..Maybe Steven Ridley will provide some power to the running game down the line..


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chiefs are fucked with Berry's injury. 

Panthers were already fucked, but losing Beason still sucks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Well his leg was crushed under the weight of multiple linemen and he was carted off the field. It'd be a miracle is he wasn't seriously injured.


I'm not saying he couldn't be out for the season, I thought it was confirmed or something.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm not saying he couldn't be out for the season, I thought it was confirmed or something.


Oh yeah, sorry, I haven't heard any actual confirmation. Expect him to be gone for the season.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

McMcMcMcFADDEN.

Putting my fantasy team on his back.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hope McFadden rushes for another 175 or whatever it was last year. 200 would be nice.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I really need him to. Only way I can win either game I'm in. Of course in the WF league I still face Lloyd and Orton.


----------



## JM

Yeah I have Royal for the Broncos too. McFadden should be enough for me to get the win though.

Good eyes by Campbell there. Easy FD.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Reece is such a win of FB. Never underestimate the value of a FB imo, especially one this versatile.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> I really need him to. Only way I can win either game I'm in. Of course in the WF league I still face Lloyd and Orton.


It'll be close for us. I am worried about and DMC carry right now.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



RKO920 said:


> I bet Jason Taylor still wishes he was on the Jets right now. Haha. New England's offense is still scary good. *Can't wait for Ochocinco to bitch about his touches though*.


Big Bill wouldn't be afraid to cut him if it was detrimental to the team.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> It'll be close for us. I am worried about and DMC carry right now.


Orton alone is probably enough for you to win. He's a smart guy that doesn't make many mistakes. My biggest mistake was getting cute and starting KC over Philly because they were playing the Bills. I was going to get a new kicker, but didn't think the Colts would be as bad as they are. I figured they'd kick FGs more often now, but yeah that didn't work out lol.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Reece is such a win of FB. Never underestimate the value of a FB imo, especially one this versatile.


the steelers offensive coordinator refuses to have one. the broncos need to win so tebow can stay on the bench and week 3 of the college football season needs to start.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

almost caught up to the thread. Just had to post this.

1-0 Niners
0-1 Steelers

Suck it. 

(I have no problem with the Steelers, I just wanted to join in :side


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Mikey make a general fantasy sports thread. For tips/help/results/etc. 

And fux u btw


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We have a fantasy football threat JM.

Oh and LOL8turnovers.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I did that last season (or maybe two seasons ago) and it got like 4 posts.

I'm skeptical. You think it's needed?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You could just change the title of the existing WF Fantasy thread. That thread will stay active.

Raiders look pretty solid to me. I like what I'm seeing from Jason Campbell. Still a lot of game left. I might change my mind later.

edit: I need to never praise teams. I jinx them and now McFadden is hurt.:side:


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That is true as well. I just don't want to go cramping the WF league with my unrelated splatter.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I mean for all sports though, not just NFL. The thread that is there now is just for the WF yahoo league.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If it fails ...


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Then it was honourable attempt at good hearted fun discussion by JM and Mikey .


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> You could just change the title of the existing WF Fantasy thread. That thread will stay active.
> 
> Raiders look pretty solid to me. I like what I'm seeing from Jason Campbell. Still a lot of game left. I might change my mind later.
> 
> edit: I need to never praise teams. I jinx them and now McFadden is hurt.:side:


Seriously?  I started Bush.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

No, McFadden is fine. That clothesline tweaked his neck a bit. Bush is in some goal line formations so he might score a TD later. Who knows.

Janikowski and his gut just tied the record 63 yd FG. lol


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Holy shit, nailed a 63 yarder.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fuck. Janikowski just cost me a win in my 2nd league.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Aww... Robert Brooks. One of the few Packers I can't hate. Actually, not many I do hate aside from Freeman for the helmet catch.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So much for special teams TD's being down this year, 5th one I've seen this week.

This game is getting very chippy late 3rd.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Short offseason has teams a little sloppy. Once teams get in their groove, the amount of special teams TDs is gonna drop off.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

On the punts maybe, but i doubt it on KO's. They've drastically cut down on the amount of yards teams have to run up on the receiving team before the kick, so that gives more time for a return, regardless of how deep it is, unless it's out of the end zone.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

we already know the packers won't have any more ko touchdowns unless cobb listens to the voice of god again


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Different Bush, same illegal push of the QB into the end zone through the line.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kyle Orton and Darren McFadden are trying their best to ruin my day. Come on Orton!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The ball was 5 yards from Lloyd, how'd he get it back?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Aid180, at least it's staying interesting. I really needed McFadden to score on that big play run. My only hope is another big run, but he needs to score.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> The ball was 5 yards from Lloyd, how'd he get it back?


It was just one of those goofy bounces (or slides) that goofy ball can take.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

77 yard punt, nice.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Aid180, at least it's staying interesting. I really needed McFadden to score on that big play run. My only hope is another big run, but he needs to score.


Yeah. I can't complain about it not being exciting.

Denver TD. Could be an OT game.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This is the Raiders' year. I can sense it.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Good win for the Raiders but 15+ penalties? That has to change. Against stronger teams they're not going to be able to contentiously shoot themselves in the foot and still be able to come back from it. But for now at least they're off to a 1-0 start for the first time in 8 years.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Most impressive play of the day...

Welker's 99-yard homecoming catch or Janikowski's scud missile kick?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

A few thoughts on this morning/last night. It doesn't matter who the hell was starting last night, whether it was Orton, Tebow, Quinn, Plummer, Cutler, Griese, Elway, whoever the fuck else springs to mind, I don't know what more Orton could have done. OK so he fumbled under little pressure and threw a pick, but how many times did he have to throw the ball away because of gaping holes in our O-line? How many times did said O-line give away yards through holding penalties? How many times did Knowshon run into a brick wall because our O-line couldn't protect the rush? How many fairly easy catches did some of our receivers drop? If there was any one person to blame tonight, it sure as fuck wasn't Kyle Orton, so I'm at a loss as to why he was booed and our fans were chanting for Tebow, Tebow wouldn't have done any more, not through any fault of his own either. There are still a lot of issues that need addressing for the Broncos.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm watching the rest of this Pats/Dolphins game, and i think Brady is the GOAT at play action pass.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



EFC Bronco said:


> A few thoughts on this morning/last night. It doesn't matter who the hell was starting last night, whether it was Orton, Tebow, Quinn, Plummer, Cutler, Griese, Elway, whoever the fuck else springs to mind, I don't know what more Orton could have done. OK so he fumbled under little pressure and threw a pick, but how many times did he have to throw the ball away because of gaping holes in our O-line? How many times did said O-line give away yards through holding penalties? How many times did Knowshon run into a brick wall because our O-line couldn't protect the rush? How many fairly easy catches did some of our receivers drop? If there was any one person to blame tonight, it sure as fuck wasn't Kyle Orton, so I'm at a loss as to why he was booed and our fans were chanting for Tebow, Tebow wouldn't have done any more, not through any fault of his own either. There are still a lot of issues that need addressing for the Broncos.


That's the truth. Not only that, but the interception was an amazing play by the defender who dove for the ball. While Orton did throw the pick, the defender did all the work reaching for that ball and saving what looked to be a Brandon Lloyd touchdown. Orton has a tough job in Denver. He'll never get the respect he deserves.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ Jaws saying "shit"


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kyle Orton will never get the respect he deserves. If they put in Tebow, Broncos fans will realize quickly that they miss Orton. Wonder if Denver would trade Orton for Romo...

As for fans chanting "Tebow", it was a huge game against their most bitter rival. And I'm not sure if Denver's O-line is awful, or Oakland's front four is just that good. We need more information.



Incredibly Hawt said:


> lol @ Jaws saying "shit"


Hah, I didn't think anyone else here caught that. I mentioned after he did it. I definitely did a double take, and had to rewind it to make sure he actually said it. Jaws is now one of my favorite announcers.

Most impressive play of the day for me was McFadden's long run. It won me a fantasy game.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brain Robinson finally is looking like a starter in Minnesota opposite Allen. Show's how important Ray Edwards was.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I watched some of that game and yeah Robison looks like he's stepping up. He was a monster at Texas so it's good to see him making plays again. Jesus, McNabb looks awful though. How long will he last? Week 3?

If Rex has another mystical, magical year, then Shanahan will be proven right lol.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think McNabb lasts the season unless we sign Gerrard. We won't start Ponder.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Texans fans are so idiotic.

Texans jerseys are sold out in Houston and the fans are going ballistic acting like they're going to the Super Bowl just because they blew out the Colts without Peyton Manning.

Bills fans are even acting this stupid and they had the biggest blowout victory of the season thus far.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Speaking of the Bills, I love those all white throwbacks they have. They need to use those full time and wear the blue jersey at home.

Jerseys being sold out is a good thing. Throttling the Colts is a big deal. Haven't they only beaten the Colts once or twice before?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Speaking of the Bills, I love those all white throwbacks they have. They need to use those full time and wear the blue jersey at home.
> 
> Jerseys being sold out is a good thing. Throttling the Colts is a big deal. Haven't they only beaten the Colts once or twice before?


Yeah but the Colts team they played on Sunday was a mediocre team this wasn't the consistent 10+ win Colts, this was a mediocre Colts team that will probably go at best 6-10.

They're 3-16 against the Colts all-time, and they just beat them last year on opening day so it's not like it's been at 6 year wait since they've beaten them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah, I know the Colts will suck and so do Houston fans. Still, it's an ass kicking of the top dog of the division. Of course I don't live in Houston haha. In Austin, it's all Horns all the time. Dallas and Houston split time here after the Horns; it's definitely more pro Dallas however.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Hah, I didn't think anyone else here caught that. I mentioned after he did it. I definitely did a double take, and had to rewind it to make sure he actually said it. Jaws is now one of my favorite announcers.
> 
> Most impressive play of the day for me was McFadden's long run. It won me a fantasy game.


Towards the end of the game Jaws said "I apologize for it is" but yeah i did have to rewinds it a couple of times to make sure.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I still think Jax's gonna win the AFC South though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> I still think Jax's gonna win the AFC South though.


If their defense is vastly improved they could indeed do this. It won't really surprise me, but only because we've both seen Houston choke so much. It's criminal that the in the state where football is most sacred, we have two pro teams that choke so many wins away.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Exactly why I think Houston isn't gonna get it. Another thing that kills the Texans is they're not a good team in the 2nd half.

I 100% agree with what Michael Strahan said on Sunday "If the Texans don't make the playoffs this year, then they never will."

I'm predicting the Texans to finish 8-8 or 7-9 and Jax to finish 9-7.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jaguars? Try Titans. Johnson and Britt mean they have a better chance to win week to week than JAX.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Speaking of the Bills, I love those all white throwbacks they have. They need to use those full time and wear the blue jersey at home.


Those are the Bills full time Jerseys now. They dropped the stupid dark blue scheme.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah but the Colts team they played on Sunday was a mediocre team this wasn't the consistent 10+ win Colts, this was a mediocre Colts team that will probably go at best 6-10.
> 
> They're 3-16 against the Colts all-time, and they just beat them last year on opening day so it's not like it's been at 6 year wait since they've beaten them.


Consistent 12+ win team thank you very much. Last year we did poorly in the start otherwise we would have the record for most 12+ win seasons in a row.

I'd be happy if I was texans fan too, they *KNOW *they're going to the playoffs this year. Imma lol if Texans let them down.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Its now or never for the Texans


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I can understand Texan fans being happy I have no problem with that.

It's just the fact that they're basing their whole season off this 1 game against the injured Colts. That's why.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jacksonville starts Luke McCown and its best player doesn't stay healthy.

Texans are winning the division.

edit: wrong about MJD. Point still stands about McCown, though.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Anyone watch college football, i've been watching alot these past 2 weeks, and i have never laughed so much at the ending of a game like i did when i was watching this Notre Dame/Michigan game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

yeah, people do. help bring some posts to this thread.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/sports/568872-college-football-discussion-thread-2011-2012-a.html


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> Jacksonville starts Luke McCown and its best player doesn't stay healthy.
> 
> Texans are winning the division.
> 
> edit: wrong about MJD. Point still stands about McCown, though.


Selling Tennessee short, they now have the best player in the division and the 2nd best QB and WR. Wayne won't get any passes without Manning.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

CJ is struggling right now though. Missed everything because he holded out like a bitch and now has to adjust to the new offense as well.

Second best receiver? Brit? Clark is better than him as well, I know he isn't a WR but still, and it isn't like the titans have an great QB throwing to their receivers.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Shaub missing a third of the season every year due to injuries. Kerry Collins is teh lulz. McCown is a McCown. Hasselbeck isn't at the Collins level yet.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i feel bad for the giants. they are gonna lose so bad on monday.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I honestly believe that Injured Manning is better than all those QBs, maybe even combined.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm assuming he's out for the season to regain full health and infuse the roster with needed young blood through the draft.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

More so the health part than the draft part. Manning is a warrior and would never miss a game if he was able to play, even with an injury.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I vote we just veto representation of the AFC South in the playoffs and just give the AFC another Wild Card Slot. :lmao

That way the Steelers, Chargers, Ravens, Jets, and the Patriots can make the playoffs and a team like Oakland, Denver, Miami, Kansas City, or Buffalo can have a shot at the playoffs.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oakland, the team that has won 8-straight versus it's own division, but not the rest of the league since 2009 :lmao


----------



## hardcore_rko

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the robot surprised me yesterday. i wasnt expecting that kind of performance. the loss? after the 2007 season you get used to this.

...and for first time i scored 220pts in my fantasy league


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hasselback doesn't have a history of staying healthy, neither. Titans lose him, who takes over?

Texans are winning the division. I won't budge from that stance unless they're eliminated.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

JAKE LOCKER FTW! This year's AFC South is still 100 times better than last year's NFC West, where every team was just horrible.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Seahawks won a playoff game though. That is more than Texans will ever accomplish.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Patriots really need to work on the pass defense, when Henne throws for 400 yards on them, Rivers is gonna set records if they play as bad. Brady was a beast like always though.

I hate the Raiders but I think they could be a decent and maybe sneek in to a wild card position. Denver's gonna suck though.

I don't think i gave my thoughts on the niners.

Offense is still not real great, playcalling was pretty mediocre on 3rd down, Gore wasn't giving up anything, so idk why we went to him when they stopped him on every third down.

The 49ers need to strech the feild, i think we had like 1 pass over 20 yards. Harbouagh needs to show some trust in Smith around the Goal Line 6 tries inside the 10 and they ran it each time, I don't understand why they didn't at least throw it once.

Defense played well, great in the first half, good enough in the second.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Niners REALLY need to throw to Vernon Davis pretty much all the time.:side:

You guys need to give up on Crabtree if you haven't already. Dude's a gimpy bum. Maybe he'll be a great insurance salesman or something.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I wasn't keeping track but I think they only threw to Crabtree like 3 times,same with Edwards.


----------



## AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What I think for Week 2:
OAK: GB: DET: MIN: NO: NYJ: PIT: BAL: WAS: DAL: DEN: HOU: NE: PHI: STL


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The reason I'm not sold on the Texans is a lot like the reason I'm not sold on Philly. It all looks great on paper, sure... but then I remember it's _The Houston Texans_. 

A lot of people are going to consider it a shock if they don't make the playoffs, but why? Should I be fucking astonished that a team who has never made the playoffs didn't this year either? Not really. In fact, I almost wish I lived in Houston to see the disappointment in Week 17 first hand. 

Not saying they _won't_, but sorry, you're going to have to do a lot more than blow out a Manningless Colts team to get me on the bandwagon.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> The reason I'm not sold on the Texans is a lot like the reason I'm not sold on Philly. It all looks great on paper, sure... but then I remember it's _The Houston Texans_.
> 
> A lot of people are going to consider it a shock if they don't make the playoffs, but why? Should I be fucking astonished that a team who has never made the playoffs didn't this year either? Not really. In fact, *I almost wish I lived in Houston to see the disappointment in Week 17 first hand. *
> 
> Not saying they _won't_, but sorry, you're going to have to do a lot more than blow out a Manningless Colts team to get me on the bandwagon.


Trust me, there's nothing funnier. But I agree with you 100% on everything.

Texan fans set themselves up for disappointment though. They set their standards way too high. They've never had a 10 win season, never made the playoffs and thus never won a playoff game but yet they're convinced that they're gonna go deep in the playoffs. And the sad part is that it's not just the casuals, it's the diehards too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's scary to think the Texans could win a Super Bowl before the Cowboys. I mean we aren't winning one with Romo at the helm. It takes close games to get to the Super Bowl and he can't win those because he loses brain function.

PROVE ME WRONG ROMO. (he's totally gonna read this and be inspired/motivated)


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Romo break every good single season passing record otherwise you'll forever be a bum in my eyes. He's totally going to do this to make sure he's not a bum in my eyes.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> It's scary to think the Texans could win a Super Bowl before the Cowboys. I mean we aren't winning one with Romo at the helm. It takes close games to get to the Super Bowl and he can't win those because he loses brain function.
> 
> PROVE ME WRONG ROMO. *(he's totally gonna read this and be inspired/motivated)*


I know I was!

The Cowboys have such a tough division to play in. When you have to go through the Giants, Eagles, and Redskins twice a year, it's not easy. Then again, it's like the Lions having to face The Vikings, Bears, and Packers Defenses twice a year or The Browns having to face the Steelers and Ravens twice a year. Maybe the Cowboys should move to the NFC West so they have a chance to shine.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

And to think we once dominated those fools in the 70s and 90s. Ancient fucking history. NYG, Wash, and Philly need and want us. No way Dallas leaves to go anywhere else should they ever re-align. The EAST will always be the EAST. I prefer the gauntlet that is the NFC East. Wouldn't have it any other way.

Cowboys will be back someday. Jerry might have to be gone to get it done though. I'm not wishing death now. I'll be patient.:side:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants, Eagles, Skins, Panthers
Rams, Saints, Falcons, Bucs
Niners, Cowboys, Cards, Hawks

Does not have the same ring of tradition. thank god they'll never touch the NFC North in realignment.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I laughed at this.
http://www.nfl.com/videos/buffalo-bills/09000d5d8223e162/N-if-L-What-if-Favre-stayed-a-Packer


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hoping a good falcons team shows up to play the Eagles this week to make it a fun game.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate the Boys and Romo is spectaculary awesome most of the time with meltdowns particulary in night games. He just wants to be number 4 so bad but he won't be. LOL @ Jerry Jones saying it was one of his best games nice set of expectations there.

I marked when Cam Newton put the doubters on notice.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You're right, Romo probably won't fail as much in the playoffs like Favre has because he won't last as long as Favre did.

Aside from his two disastrous mistakes Romo really took it to that Jets D. What I STILL don't get is why they kept going to a 50% at best Dez Bryant with a 70% Revis on him. If Revis is on a cramping WR, then by god attack everywhere else. A few more screens here and there would've been cool. Of course, it's really easy to second guess and "coach" after the fact.

GARRETT STOP PASSING INSIDE THE 3 YARD LINE ALL THE DAMN TIME. FUCK.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Who normally covers Witten? It should be a mismatch every fucking down, regardless, unless he's double covered.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8OrsZXz9UI


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I wonder how much the Steelers are going to be blown out this week by the Seahawks.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> You're right, Romo probably won't fail as much in the playoffs like Favre has because he won't last as long as Favre did.
> 
> Aside from his two disastrous mistakes Romo really took it to that Jets D. What I STILL don't get is why they kept going to a 50% at best Dez Bryant with a 70% Revis on him. If Revis is on a cramping WR, then by god attack everywhere else. A few more screens here and there would've been cool. Of course, it's really easy to second guess and "coach" after the fact.
> 
> GARRETT STOP PASSING INSIDE THE 3 YARD LINE ALL THE DAMN TIME. FUCK.


It's not really that hard to second geuss a decision when it's as dumb as throwing to a hurt Dez Bryant when one of the best corners in the game is standing right in front of him though.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*






funny as fuck


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You just discover that? It's been pretty popular for a while.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Still funny though.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tony Romo is gonna bounce back against the Niners? You kidding? SAVEUS_DANTEWHITNER. I hope Jason Garrett is a retard and hands it off to Choice and Jones over and over, since no one can run on our front 7.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I still enjoy the Greg Jennings one more.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



CM Dealer said:


> Tony Romo is gonna bounce back against the Niners? You kidding? SAVEUS_DANTEWHITNER. I hope Jason Garrett is a retard and hands it off to Choice and Jones over and over, since no one can run on our front 7.


Donte* 

"No one" is a bit of a bold statement for September, but OK.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I dunno, man. I mean, San Francisco gave up just 64 yards to the fantastic rushing attack of the Seattle Seahawks!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh yeah, I forgot they played Marshawn Lynch, who suddenly became an elite running back because of one run in the playoffs. How silly of me.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TBH he was good in Buffalo, but yeah Seattle's offense sucks ass.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TAVARIS JACKSON!!1!!~!! We would have lost with that kind of shit play and playcalling if we were playing almost any other team.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

is this where are celebrating the 49ers run to the Super Bowl?

Fuck yes. Can't hold us down. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



CM Dealer said:


> Tony Romo is gonna bounce back against the Niners? You kidding? SAVEUS_DANTEWHITNER. I hope Jason Garrett is a retard and hands it off to Choice and Jones over and over, since no one can run on our front 7.


It's going to be a long day for you guys. This isn't a "big game." Expect Romo to shred your defense.



TKOK said:


> It's not really that hard to second geuss a decision when it's as dumb as throwing to a hurt Dez Bryant when one of the best corners in the game is standing right in front of him though.


I know. I was stating the obvious. Romo threw to Dez more than just that INT though. I mean it happened a lot. Still, it needs to be said that second guessing after the fact is always easy and obvious. 

Seriously Garrett, stop it.:side:


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> is this where are celebrating the 49ers run to the Super Bowl?
> 
> Fuck yes. Can't hold us down. :side:


Is Tedd Ginn going to run back two kicks a game? If so, then yea they can win it all.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> It's going to be a long day for you guys. This isn't a "big game." Expect Romo to shred your defense.
> 
> 
> 
> I know. I was stating the obvious. Romo threw to Dez more than just that INT though. I mean it happened a lot. Still, it needs to be said that second guessing after the fact is always easy and obvious.
> 
> Seriously Garrett, stop it.:side:


I looked at that play again the other day, and the Jets did one hell of a job of confusing Romo. The lined up with 3 guys on one side and Romo was like "Nope" and thought the guy who was playing zone was playing man which allowed Revis to make the play. he still made a real bad throw though. I'd take my chances with either Austin or Witten going beast mode then a one legged Dez Bryant.
I see what you mean though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Jets are good at that, I give them credit for the comeback. They made the plays to win, but Romo was out of the pocket with Revis in front of Bryant. Throw the ball at Fireman Ed and move on to the next play.

Dez Bryant might not play btw. It's time to unleash OGLETREE. Ok, so Dallas has no depth at WR and we're kinda screwed since Garrett has to pass so damn much.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

How can you not go to Witten in those situations? There is no one who can cover him. He will either be single covered, or Miles Austin will be single covered, neither will have the best DB on them (Bryant assumed). Hell, check down to the RB in the flat vs a freaking LB or DL, should be too quick for them and at least get the first down.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Romo does go to Witten and Austin a lot. For whatever reason he didn't and kept throwing to Dez. That's part of what was so baffling to me during that game. Felix needs to be used as a receiver a bit more often too. He got his 20 touches, but the Cowboys might want to make that 25.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Witten had over 100 yards in the game last week. He was still relatively open most of the time.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

A good chunk of that was on one play though.

Ok, I've highjacked this thread with enough Dallas crap.

Anyone think the Chargers have a chance in hell against the Pats?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*I don't.... well unless 10 percent counts...but I think you have to have at least 15 percent to beat hell, so no. *


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yes, if Henne got 400 yards last game against their secondary then I can't even imagine what Rivers can do. But it will probably end in a lol way with Chargers special teams losing.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> A good chunk of that was on one play though.
> 
> Ok, I've highjacked this thread with enough Dallas crap.
> 
> Anyone think the Chargers have a chance in hell against the Pats?


If the Pats pass d is as bad as it was last week sure.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I mean actually winning the game. I'm sure it'll be relatively close (most NE games will be this year since that D is just...yeah). I just don't see Brady allowing his team to lose at home. Also I think the Pats have a ridiculous record vs. SD.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If Romo can limit his 4th quarter mistakes, the Cowboys should be able to take care of the 49ers.

I was pleased with the way the Raiders played despite the 15 penalties. Buffalo played surprising well too, shoud be an interesting game.



MrMister said:


> Anyone think the Chargers have a chance in hell against the Pats?


The Chargers have a pretty good secondary so they might have a chance. Losing Nate Kaeding is going to hurt them a lot though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'd mark if Ochocinco gets more than one reception.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> I mean actually winning the game. I'm sure it'll be relatively close (most NE games will be this year since that D is just...yeah). I just don't see Brady allowing his team to lose at home. Also I think the Pats have a ridiculous record vs. SD.


Rivers can certainly take care of the Pats, and absolutely destroy them, but their special teams might give Brady a short field over and over which screw them in the end.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*The bad news is I have San Diego's defense in the WF fantasy league... the good news is, San Diego only has to play the Pats once this year... Brek caught a huge break this week.  

And I know this is overdone with college to pro comparisons but I believe LSU's defense is better than the Pats defense. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ok so you guys don't think NE is a lock. I don't really disagree actually.

What about Denver against Cincinnati? The Bengals are undefeated man!



LadyCroft said:


> *The bad news is I have San Diego's defense in the WF fantasy league... the good news is, San Diego only has to play the Pats once this year... Brek caught a huge break this week.
> 
> And I know this is overdone with college to pro comparisons but I believe LSU's defense is better than the Pats defense. *


Dez might not play this week either so it kinda cancels each other out. After Dez I have some really average WRs lol. Just gotta hope my three hosses are enough.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

SD's pass d held the Vikings to like 40 yards passing. I know they don't have the best passing game but still, 40 yards is damn impressive.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*This is not even the homer in me but I think the Bengals will win. I was really unimpressed with Denver's game Monday night. The Bengals have a decent to pretty good defense and an offense that you can flip a coin about. Over-all they'll prove to be a terrible team but I don't think Denver is that much better. *


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The more that the Bengals win the less of a chance they have to get at the number 1 pick. Let's go all the bad teams in the league. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You seriously might get the no 1 pick. If the Bills can score 41, they probably won't be THAT bad (5-11 to possible 8-8). Seattle might be your only serious competition. Either that or Collins comes alive.

I like Cincinnati's chances of going 2-0 too Sabrina. Denver not only didn't look good, but they got guys banged up already. Lloyd and Moreno aren't 100%. Their O-line might be the worst in the league that I've seen, unless Oakland's front 4 is just that good.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So how bad are the Steelers going to destroy the Seahawks? I'm expecting a huge beatdown.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> So how bad are the Steelers going to destroy the Seahawks? I'm expecting a huge beatdown.


 You made a mistake. How bad are the _Seahawks_ going to destroy the Steelers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah man, righting the ship will be really easy facing Tarvaris Jackson. I will be shocked if this game is close and if it is, Steelers fans needs to start to be concerned.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He'll be blitz so much he won't even have time to overthrow his receivers.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm still confused about why Ocho is taking so much heat..It's not everyday a QB throws for 500 yards...I would've been angry if he came out a called Brady's play sub par or something...Considering the Bengals lack of offense over the past few years I think he deserves at least one compliment..After all, it's only week 1


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



HeatWave said:


> I'm still confused about why Ocho is taking so much heat..It's not everyday a QB throws for 500 yards...I would've been angry if he came out a called Brady's play sub par or something...Considering the Bengals lack of offense over the past few years I think he deserves at least one compliment..After all, it's only week 1


Because Ocho only had one reception in the first game.

I think Ocho will get better as the season progresses tbh.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Pats offense is very reliant on the hot read. WRs have to know what to do and it's pretty complicated. It's a mental issue with him not totally grasping everything. He'll get it at some point.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Because Ocho only had one reception in the first game.
> 
> I think Ocho will get better as the season progresses tbh.


I think that's a cop out though..Knock a guy for giving tge offense a compliment eventhough he only had 1 catch? I mean he could've went the other way and complained for only being targeted 3 times..and considering the Pats weapons, it's gonna be ard to get receptions even when he fully grasps the offense


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You made a mistake. How bad are the _Seahawks_ going to destroy the Steelers.


Are you trying to lure me in this thread? 

I would start my regular routine but I'm not up for it at the moment. If Ziggy Hood doesn't find significant playing time the Steelers are going to suck. Smith was the greatest 3-4 DE but w/ Hood there's no drop off and Hood gets pressure on the quarterbacks. The Steelers need as much pressure as they can get since it's too early in the season for Woodley to show up and Harrison is at 60% strength and out of football shape.

The game will get ugly for the Steelers if Gilbert has a bad game. Scott is already the worst left tackle from the high school level and up but if the rookie is as bad as him then Ben will spend the game being acquainted with the ground. I just hope the Seahawks don't go up fast because if you go up by more than one score on the Steelers then they abandon the run.

I'm still waiting for Mcfadden and Gay to play themselves out of their jobs but it won't happen until next year since Dick hates playing rookies. Also it's sad that a 36 year old Farrior is better than Larry Foote. 

I forgot to mention that the Steelers are probably the only team in the NFL incapable of adapting.

Unless the Seahawks line is bad the only blitz they should worry about is a corner, safety or a blitz from timmons.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Another 8 turnovers and anything can happen, especially when Big Ben is throwing. But Steelers seem to have an easy schedule the next 5 weeks.

You should have rapped your response, it would have been better imo.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Another two special teams touchdowns allowed and anything can happen. That's just as likely to happen as 8 TO's again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Obviously they won't get 8 tos again, but Big Ben is lolsworthy with turnovers, and if the Hawks can get enough pressure then the turnovers will come.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I thought it was 7, but whatever, any team will lose when they turn the ball over 7-8 times.

Except one QB'ed by Tarvaris Jackson. Again if this game is close, Steelers are in deep shit.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Another 8 turnovers and anything can happen, especially when Big Ben is throwing. But Steelers seem to have an easy schedule the next 5 weeks.
> 
> You should have rapped your response, it would have been better imo.


I'm sure that would get me my second perma ban since people think I'm a troll.

People forget that Big Ben has his moments where he's on. I blame all turnovers on Mendehall everything is his fault. If he turns the ball over in a game then the Steelers just fall apart. I need to stop being critical of the Steelers or they'll end up sucking like every other team I blindly support.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ben is clutch. I thought this was common knowledge. Sure he hasn't succeeded every time, but then neither has Manning, or Brady, or even Montana.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Never said he wasn't clutch nor do I think that, but he is a bad decision maker and doesn't know how to handle pressure properly


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pretty sure he was in Armageddon in last week. His right tackle is coming off a ACL injury and had to handle Suggs, but his right tackle wanting to the be tough man of the week decides to play through a game in which he tore a tricep in. Scott is just awful and whoever he blocks has a free lane to Ben.

I hate Willie Colon and his agent so much. Steelers front office are even dumber in hindsight for wasting the big bucks on him.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*I hate the Steelers but I like Ben as a QB. His off the field decision making is questionable at best but I like his football game. *


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Roethlisberger had only 8 TOs (in 12 games, yes) all last year so don't get carried away by saying his TOs are lolworthy. Brees had 24, Eli had 30, Favre had 24, Peyton had 18, Rivers had 17 etc etc etc. He has faults but TOs really haven't been one of them in his career. They should be though, considering how lucky he gets on plays where he should have taken a sack or thrown the ball away.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I find it impossible to hate the Steelers as a team, one of the most storied franchises in the sport and have never changed how they do things. Run game and defense.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't hate the Steelers, just Ben Rapistberger and I don't know but Hines Ward pretty much seems like a dick.

I love Polamalu though. Dude is just class.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't actually hate the Steelers, just like making fun of them while it lasts before the team rebounds. Have to get your shots in there when there is a chance. The only teams I actually hate are the Pats, Titans, Saints, and Chargers.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't really like the Steelers too much as a whole, but that's just me hating winning franchises. I like Troy though. He's pretty awesome.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I find it impossible to hate the Steelers as a team, one of the most storied franchises in the sport and have never changed how they do things. Run game and defense.


*Goddamn, you are clearly not a ******* or a fan of an AFC north team not named Pittsburgh. 

I find it fairly fucking EASY to hate those motherfuckers. [

Pezley, the fuck? You are a Ravens fan and you don't hate the fucking Steelers? Fuck. Get the fuck out of here with that shit. Goddamnit.

Please don't tell any of us that you are a Ravens fan from this point on. No one will ever believe it. Fuck!*


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Billboard ideas for Tebow fans.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*For whatever it's worth, I hope Tebow starts for Denver against Cincinnati. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Brady Quinn one was a nice punchline. I guess I didn't find the other ones that funny because Orton is the least of that team's problems from what I've seen of them.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Holy shit, is Brady Quinn still hired by a team? I swear that whole storyline is phenomenal to me. Quinn things he's hot but I'd fuck his girlfriend far before I'd think of him.... I'm just saying. *


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm 100% sure James Harrison is gonna get fined this week for killing Tarvaris Fox Jackson III, also should I watch the WWE PPV or Vick's return to the Georgia Dome.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The hype for the Texans is making me laugh. For a team that's never gone to the playoffs, they're being considered a heavy Super Bowl favourite. Oh well, I"m sure they'll fuck it up sometime this year.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Who has two thumbs and is going to the Lions home opener against KC?

This guy


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The only way Harrison is getting a sack is he falls into one. He even admitted he's not conditioned to play a whole game yet. I hate John Harbaugh b/c he cries a lot. Ray Lewis because he seems like an idiot and Ed Reed just has issues. The greatest Raven of all time is Matt Stover, he's a good guy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> The hype for the Texans is making me laugh. For a team that's never gone to the playoffs, they're being considered a heavy Super Bowl favourite. Oh well, I"m sure they'll fuck it up sometime this year.


heavy Super Bowl favorite? where? I'd like to see so I can laugh.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> The hype for the Texans is making me laugh. For a team that's never gone to the playoffs, they're being considered a heavy Super Bowl favourite. Oh well, I"m sure they'll fuck it up sometime this year.


The media has to be right and eventually and I don't see any Super Bowl hype. Then again I've barred myself from any sports media so I can't see the Steelers get bashed. I already pick apart the team by myself well enough.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This hype must be going everywhere but here. I haven't heard any SB talk about the Texans.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Schaub will never be a Super Bowl QB because he can't play 80% of the season. He's the most brittle QB I've ever seen.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The only reason I remember Brady Quinn is a College Bowl game. Where the commentators kept talking about his sister and she was AJ Hawk girlfriend iirc and they were playing against each other. They were talking about her like she won the lottery b/c both were entertaining the draft after that game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Never say never. Trent Dilfer "won" a Super Bowl. Average to below average guys can win a championship.

All it takes is lightning in a bottle (ok it takes a lot more than).


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> The hype for the Texans is making me laugh. For a team that's never gone to the playoffs, they're being considered a heavy Super Bowl favourite. Oh well, I"m sure they'll fuck it up sometime this year.


No one is realistically saying they are a superbowl favourite. No one is even saying they are a chance. A lot of people are saying they will win their division which is a whole different matter.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I find the talk of the Jaguars winning the divsion in this thread hilarious. It will be Houston if Schaub can stay healthy lmao) and Tennessee if not.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If the Jags have a good defense, there is no way to know right now, then they have as good a chance as anyone including Houston...unless Houston's D is good, and there's no way to know that right now either.

Going by last year, neither D was good, and Houston's was awful. This isn't last year though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

My prediction for this week's games:
*Raiders* vs. Bills
*Packers* vs. Panthers
Chiefs vs. *Lions*
*Browns* vs. Colts
Buccaneers vs. *Vikings*
*Bears *vs. Saints
Jaguars vs. *Jets*
Seahawks vs. *Steelers*
*Ravens* vs. Titans
Cardinals vs. *Redskins*
Cowboys vs. *49ers*
Bengals vs. *Broncos*
Texans vs. *Dolphins*
Chargers vs. *Patriots*
*Eagles* vs. Falcons
Rams vs. *Giants*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Raiders vs. Bills -- Bills
Packers vs. Panthers -- Packers
Chiefs vs. Lions -- um, Lions
Browns vs. Colts -- Browns
Buccaneers vs. Vikings -- Vikings
Bears vs. Saints -- Bears
Jaguars vs. Jets -- Jets
Seahawks vs. Steelers -- Steelers
Ravens vs. Titans -- Ravens
Cardinals vs. Redskins -- Redskins
Cowboys vs. 49ers -- Cowboys
Bengals vs. Broncos -- Broncos
Texans vs. Dolphins -- Texans
Chargers vs. Patriots -- Patriots
Eagles vs. Falcons -- Eagles
Rams vs. Giants -- Rams


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Change Vikes to Bucs and Broncos to Bengals and that's exactly how I'd pick em.

Bills and Bengals will be 2-0 and this amuses me greatly. I BELIEVE IN THE BILLS (not really...I don't think the Raiders have beaten a non division opponent since 1987.)


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Definitely copying Mikey's list for this, and making my changes.

Raiders vs. Bills -- RAIDERS
Packers vs. Panthers -- Packers
Chiefs vs. Lions -- Lions
Browns vs. Colts -- Browns
Buccaneers vs. Vikings -- Bucs
Bears vs. Saints -- Bears
Jaguars vs. Jets -- Jets
Seahawks vs. Steelers -- Steelers
Ravens vs. Titans -- Ravens
Cardinals vs. Redskins -- Cardinals
Cowboys vs. 49ers -- Cowboys
Bengals vs. Broncos -- Broncos
Texans vs. Dolphins -- Texans
Chargers vs. Patriots -- Patriots
Eagles vs. Falcons -- Eagles
Rams vs. Giants -- Rams



Pezley said:


> I don't hate the Steelers, just Ben Rapistberger and I don't know but Hines Ward pretty much seems like a dick.
> 
> I love Polamalu though. Dude is just class.


Ward is awesome. How many guys have as much fun playing football as this guy does? Ultimate team mate as well. One of the toughest Wide Receivers in the game too.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I find it funny that the Raiders were 6-0 in their division last year and missed the playoffs. It's like an anomaly in sports. I do however think they can beat the Bills.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Raiders certainly SHOULD win. Until they can beat a team on the road outside their division, I can't believe. Until then, PROVE ME WRONG RAIDAHS. I miss the Raiders being good. I just like the NFL a little bit more when they're relevant. Same with the Niners.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Is it true that the Raiders haven't beaten a non-division opponent since they went to the Super Bowl in 03?

Or is it just they haven't beaten one on the road?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm not sure what the actual stat is. They need to win this game if they're going to elevate their play.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

They were 8-8 last year so they won 2 non-division games, I have no idea where the games took place though. Surely they've won more non-division games than that? I haven't done that research.

I think they're pass defence is good, run defence is a question mark but it was good against the Broncos. As long as McFadden is doing what he does and their run defence plays like it did last week all Campbell needs to do is not lose the game for them. I unfortunately don't think their run defence is good enough.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'll say this, since this is a short week for Oakland AND they're going from the west coast to the east, if they win, I'll believe this team is ready to do good things.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

My prediction for this week's games:

Raiders vs. *Bills*
*Packers* vs. Panthers
Chiefs vs. *Lions*
Browns vs. *Colts*
Buccaneers vs. *Vikings*
Bears vs. *Saints*
Jaguars vs. *Jets*
Seahawks vs. *Steelers*
*Ravens* vs. Titans
Cardinals vs. *Redskins*
*Cowboys* vs. 49ers
Bengals vs. *Broncos*
*Texans* vs. Dolphins
Chargers vs. *Patriots*
*Eagles* vs. Falcons
Rams vs. *Giants*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Bills aren't that bad under Fitzpatrick. Someone on ESPN posted his numbers after he became a starter last season ... they were quite good.

And obviously after week 1, they got even better.

Bills might be a sleeper. Possibly sneak in as a 2nd WC team, and the 3rd from the division. Though, it'll be tough as hell to take one spot from the Ravens/Steelers.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Raiders have won 8 straight divisional games, haven't won on the road out of division in 2 years I think.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Every time I hear the Raiders name, I still think of the greatest QB ever: JaMarcus Russell.

It's a shame his great career had to be cut short.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah that's a shocker really. GREAT teams don't win 8 divisional games in a row and these are the Raiders. It really is an anomaly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Raiders vs. Bills --Raiders
Packers vs. Panthers -- Packers
Chiefs vs. Lions -- Chiefs
Browns vs. Colts -- Can we beat the Browns? :hmm:
Buccaneers vs. Vikings -- Bucs
Bears vs. Saints -- Bears
Jaguars vs. Jets -- Jets
Seahawks vs. Steelers -- Steelers
Ravens vs. Titans -- Ravens
Cardinals vs. Redskins -- Cards
Cowboys vs. 49ers -- Cowboys
Bengals vs. Broncos -- Broncos
Texans vs. Dolphins -- Texans
Chargers vs. Patriots -- Chargers
Eagles vs. Falcons -- Eagles
Rams vs. Giants -- Giants
__________________


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Raiders OOD wins:
10: Rams, Seahawks both at home
09: Eagles, Bengals both at home
08, Jets, Texans both at home, *week 17 AT TB*

Last road win, Dec 28, 2008 out of division.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Yeah that's a shocker really. GREAT teams don't win 8 divisional games in a row and these are the Raiders. It really is an anomaly.


It's the weakness of the AFC West. It's weird, both West division suck.

Put the Raiders in the NFC East or AFC North and no way do they win 8 straight divisional games.


As for the Bills I half jokingly/half serious said they'd be the worst team. Terrible teams don't put up 41 points, so they do seem like they're average at worst. With luck you can sneak into the playoffs as an average team.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The anomaly is more so that they haven't made the playoffs through all that is what I mean.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I wonder if the Bills will score 40 points again this week.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Right. But I don't see it as an anomaly because those wins vs. the West aren't against good teams. When leaving the division they play good teams and thus lose.

Perhaps it's an anomaly that such shitty teams are in on one division lol.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chargers aren't a good team?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't think so. Rivers and Gates are talented. Everyone else is pretty average. Their special teams...LOL.

Gotta be solid in all three phases to be good. Plus that's one team. Let's assume they are good. That means 25% of the division is good. That means your division is incredibly weak.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> I don't think so. Rivers and Gates are talented. Everyone else is pretty average. Their special teams...LOL.


The Chargers have a pretty good receiving core with Jackson, Crayton, and Floyd. When the Raiders play them, I'm going to be worried about those three. As well as Gates of course.



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I wonder if the Bills will score 40 points again this week.


Not if the Raiders front four plays like they did Monday night. If they don't the Bills should have no problem exposing Oakland's weak secondary.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i've always thought of the Chargers as a good team. Seemed like their special teams really let them down last season.

i think i remember being the number 1 offense and number 1 defense in the middle of the season last year. so, they had top 5 stats. just couldn't nail the 3rd part of the team. special teams.

but yeah, the original points stands. it's not a good division.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Chargers finished last year #1 in total offense and defense. Just goes to show that special teams really do matter.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Let me clarify a bit. They're a nice little team. I liken them to Dallas. They may or may not have a good team because they can't get past that mental hurdle. That's the toughest obstacle to becoming a good cohesive solid team.

And yes sir, special teams are crucial to winning games.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

A lot of you guys are saying the Bears will beat the Saints tomorrow. Why's that? I don't think the Bears offense will be able to bring the team to victory.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You really don't think the Bears offense can beat the terrible Saints defense? I honestly think it's between the Saints, Pats, and Colts to who have the worst secondary. We at least have Bethea.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm counting on the Bears D and Special Teams bringing home the win. I expect the Bears to get turnovers, take care of the ball, and eek out a close hard fought victory.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> A lot of you guys are saying the Bears will beat the Saints tomorrow. Why's that? I don't think the Bears offense will be able to bring the team to victory.


*I don't see why not... the Saints defense looked pretty damn soft against Green Bay.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bears offense looked spectacular against the Falcons. Matt Forte especially looked very good. 

If Martz has his players executing his plans, that's going to be a good offense.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Right. But I don't see it as an anomaly because those wins vs. the West aren't against good teams. When leaving the division they play good teams and thus lose.
> 
> Perhaps it's an anomaly that such shitty teams are in on one division lol.


They should win the division when they go 6-0 vs. the division though, like they could go 4-10 vs. the rest of the league and win the division when you're up 6 on the division. When you're 6-0 vs. the division it should mean you're the best team in the division. That's what I'm getting at. Odd.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If they were good team in a good division it would be weird to point of seeming impossible. Since they're not, or weren't last year, it wasn't. 

It's definitely not common in the overall scheme of the league so you are right; it was an anomaly. Still, it can be explained by looking at the West and seeing that the division was just overall bad.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Only Denver had a losing record in the AFC West last year so it's hard to say the division is bad. I don't know how that compares to the rest of the divisions in the league though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It was bad. There was no complete team in the entire division. Records are deceiving. 

Conversely, for years the AFC South has been bad as well. It's part of the reason why the Colts had that streak of 10+ or 12+ win seasons. 

The point I'm trying, and perhaps failing to make, is that if the West was good then Raiders would've been battle tested and been able to defeat teams outside their division. Since it wasn't good, the Raiders went 6-0 against lesser teams, and when faced with teams they aren't familiar with or superior teams they could not adjust to the competition. Adjusting and adapting is crucial to winning football games.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I see; great point. That's probably why the Chargers always choke in the playoffs and why the Chiefs got embarrassed in the first round last year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

AFC south hasn't been that bad. There is always usually another team other than the Colts that does good every single year. Luckily none of them seem to be consistent and follow a good season with a bad one. And even though that AFC is filled with great teams most of the divisions, except the South, are terrible most years.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I guess I'm just hard against the Bears. I want them to win for sure.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yep, I think a lot of good fans are overly critical of their teams. I know I am.

I'm friends with Bears fans and they're all very negative. It's amusing to watch Bears games with them. With the Falcons game they were all just waiting for the comeback, but from my unbiased perspective I knew Chicago was dominating that game. Especially the D. They were scary good. Fast and swarming.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> It was bad. There was no complete team in the entire division. Records are deceiving.
> 
> Conversely, for years the AFC South has been bad as well. It's part of the reason why the Colts had that streak of 10+ or 12+ win seasons.
> 
> The point I'm trying, and perhaps failing to make, is that if the West was good then Raiders would've been battle tested and been able to defeat teams outside their division. Since it wasn't good, the Raiders went 6-0 against lesser teams, and when faced with teams they aren't familiar with or superior teams they could not adjust to the competition. Adjusting and adapting is crucial to winning football games.


Yes but all the other teams in the West had to play the same teams the Raiders did and given their divisional record the Raiders should have been the best of them, thus done the best in the out of division games. The fact that the West division sucks is irrelevant as 1 of the teams has to make the playoffs, given the divisional record and the fact that they had a 3 game lead over any other team in the division looking just at the divisional games and would have had the tie breaker over every other team in the division. They basically lost a 3 game lead in 10 games even with the tie breakers. The fact that they didn't make the playoffs is completely mind boggling. 

I'm just thinking simply here, SEE THE ANOMALY DAMN IT.

:$


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I was watching the Bears game in Atlanta. It was fun to hear the reactions there. I didn't think the Falcons would come back, so after that Urlacher interception, I was pretty happy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Yes but all the other teams in the West had to play the same teams the Raiders did and given their divisional record the Raiders should have been the best of them, thus done the best in the out of division games. The fact that the West division sucks is irrelevant as 1 of the teams has to make the playoffs, given the divisional record and the fact that they had a 3 game lead over any other team in the division looking just at the divisional games and would have had the tie breaker over every other team in the division. They basically lost a 3 game lead in 10 games even with the tie breakers. The fact that they didn't make the playoffs is completely mind boggling.
> 
> I'm just thinking simply here, SEE THE ANOMALY DAMN IT.
> 
> :$


The Raiders just came out on top 6 times out of 6 against teams that aren't that good and teams they're familiar with. Take the fact that they were division games out of the equation and it's not really that odd.

It looks like they even finished 3rd in the West. Ok, that's just fucking weird.:side:


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yes, they didn't even just miss the playoffs, they finished 2 games back in third. All they had to do was have the same record. Oh the failure.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah that's what I'm getting at; it's just failure. The two non division teams they beat? Wait for it...

St. Louis and Seattle, two pretty average teams last year in the even worse NFC West.:lmao

It does seem to show that the Raiders are on the verge here.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah I know what you were getting at. I just assume most teams that have perfect divisional records make the playoffs and it's damn hard not to when you do. I'm not sure there's statistics available to support this but ya.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We'd have to look shit up get more involved. No need for that. I'd bet you'd be right that most teams that go undefeated in their division not only go to the playoffs, but win their division.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> AFC south hasn't been that bad. There is always usually another team other than the Colts that does good every single year. Luckily none of them seem to be consistent and follow a good season with a bad one. And even though that AFC is filled with great teams most of the divisions, except the South, are terrible most years.


The Titans haven't been a dominant team since Schwartz left as D-Cord to coach the Lions. The Texans have had one winning season. The Jags have only had 2 years in the past 11 where they made the playoffs.

That division is/was bad aside from the Colts for the past 2-3 years.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

2010:Colts 10-6, Jags 8-8
2009-Colts 14-2, Texans 9-7, Titans 8-8
2008-Titans 13-3, Colts 12-4, Texans 8-8
2007-Colts 13-3, Jags 11-5, Titans 10-6, Texans 8-8
2006-Colts 12-4, Titans 8-8, Jags 8-8
2005-Colts 14-2, Jags 12-4
2004-Colts 12-4, Jags 9-7
2003-Titans 12-4,Colts 12-4
2002-Titans 11-5,Colts 10-6

Records from when the division started. Doesn't seem that bad to me, but that's because I already knew that it wasn't a bad division, and like I said before there is always another team that doesn't have a losing record.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So the AFC West had 3 teams with .500 or better marks and people were just saying how bad that division is.

And you're pretty much always gonna have 2 teams above .500 in every division (unless its the NFC West, where you might not even get 1 :side. The 6 divisional games helps that out a bit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I see only one perennial contender there. The Jags and Titans did have a few good teams during that stretch. I'll concede it's better than I thought it was.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Actually both west divisions have sucked for awhile. They usually only have one team with a winning record, and that team itself barely gets that winning record.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well you can blame the Raiders for that!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Actually both west divisions have sucked for awhile. They usually only have one team with a winning record, and that team itself barely gets that winning record.


Not always, San Diego won the division with an 8-8 record a few seasons back. 

Hopefully Denver @ Cincinatti will be on Sky Sports Red Button tonight, either way it's going to be a good night tonight, 7 hours of NFL followed by Night of Champions!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Night of Champions or Falcons/Eagles :hmm:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That one is too easy for me.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's odd listening to all the analysts pick the Lions to win. Not used to that yet.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That's rich. Cris Carter calling someone out on "not winning games."


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LET'S GO JAGS!!!

Please...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Jags might not be that bad...but then I remember they have Luke McCown at QB.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Jags beat a rebuilding Titans last week by the skin of their teeth. Not exactly what I would call impressive.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Quick question.

Would you guys rather have Luke McCown as your starting QB or Tarvaris Jackson?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That is a good question that I hope my team never has to answer. I know Romo is totally anti-clutch, but he's obviously WAY better than those two guys is we're being serious.

I'd take McCown over Jackson if I had to. Jackson might be the worst QB I've ever seen.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm sure there's QBs out there worse than him...sadly.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Name them. I'm talking about QBs that start.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ryan Leaf and JaMarcus Trenell Russell says wats up bro.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Name them. I'm talking about QBs that start.


Ok now that you've narrowed it down to that, that makes it a little harder.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Just saw Mark Brunell on the Jets sideline, every time I see him I think of how I used to kill him in Madden back in the days when he was a starter.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Ryan Leaf and JaMarcus Trenell Russell says wats up bro.


They actually had skills, but terrible attitudes and are probably idiots.

Still, yeah, Jackson is worse.


I have Cleveland/Indy here. Colt McCoy I guess is the reason this game is on here.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well at least this is a better start than last week. 

Then again, it's the Seahawks :/


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam looks really good on this first drive.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I really don't think he'll beat the Packers, but his detractors will have to shut the fuck up if he has another good game.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fantastic to see Sanchez realize the game starts in the first quarter.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jesus, Cam Newton is lighting up the Packers :|


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yep...the Jags are gonna lose this game.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Gay is starting ... fuck.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam with 90 yards already


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He'll pass for 500 yards I'm sure. (I will laugh my ass off if he does.)


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

T-Sizzle is gonna win defensive player of the year,


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> He'll pass for 500 yards I'm sure. (I will laugh my ass off if he does.)


Tramon Williams it out so it wouldn't surprise me. And the Saints showed that the Pack's defense isn't as invincible as they've been made to seem.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sanchez throws a pick Will Middleton.

Surprise, surprise.

The Jets D-Line is killing The Jags O-Line, it's not even funny.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Tramon Williams it out so it wouldn't surprise me. And the Saints showed that the Pack's defense isn't as invincible as they've been made to seem.


I've been saying for some time the Packers D played over their head toward the end of the season and they rode that wave to the SB win. I do hope Cam shreds them.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

just had a heart attack watching that check down to redman by ben. now since i'm watching the game the steelers won't fail to punch it in at the one.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Shades of Super Bowl 40 in Pittsburgh ftw.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

one of the refs of that superbowl is doing this game. if that is the seahawk superbowl.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Charles is hurt and taken off on the cart, season over.

FUCK ME WE ARE CURSED


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ok, Kansas City is now the worst team in the league. Sorry Chiefs.


edit: Oh and if you want to get your confidence back as a team, it'll probably be good if you play Cleveland. Browns look terrible so far.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Ok, Kansas City is now the worst team in the league. Sorry Chiefs.
> 
> 
> edit: Oh and if you want get your confidence back as a team, it'll probably be good if you play Cleveland.


Time to get the Andrew Luck jersey on.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

AP is a one man team.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i like ap when he fumbles


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think those days are over for AP


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jackson almost slid too late there. Would have been killed.

EDIT: ANTONIO BROWN.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

antonio brown only needs like a inch to make someone look foolish. seahawks better learn how to push players out of bounds.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam Newton is making me a happy man.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the ravens are making me so mad. they should wake up from their hangover so the steelers loss doesn't look so bad.

team looks flat where was this team last week.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Did not expect Carolina to be threatening to go up 13 or 17-0 on Green Bay.

You know it's a bad year so far for the Titans when Bironas misses a 34 yarder.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nick Mangold has hurt his leg.

Sucks for the Jets.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam newton is really fun to watch.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I wonder if Troy Aikman can commentate one game without comparing someone to him or his Cowboy teammates.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

They're the measuring stick by which everyone should be measured. His comparisons are justified.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

big ben should throw lower so these commentators can shut up

mike wallace is a good guy


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> the ravens are making me so mad. they should wake up from their hangover so the steelers loss doesn't look so bad.
> 
> team looks flat where was this team last week.


They're making the Titans defense look good ... I guess you were right when you said last week was their Superbowl.

REDMAN.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

titans always had a good to decent defense though. redzone redman gets carries and magic happens.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

REDMAN. 

Steelers o-line was monster there.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

McFatt has really came to play.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

titans better not miss a field goal this time.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills look terrible. Coming back down to earth in a big way.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

how can jackson have all day and the seahawks not have any points


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*DA RAIDAZ!!!!

I'm surprised by this play from the Oaktown boys.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Raiders keep it up and win, I'll believe in them being on the way back. It only took like a decade.



IMPULSE said:


> how can jackson have all day and the seahawks not have any points


Because he's fucking awful.


Browns finally "woke up." I put that in quotes because it's the Browns. They did look good on their TD drive.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah, I totally seen this Raider/Bills thing happening the other way around. There's still another half to play though. So we'll see.

Oh, the Steelers are playing like they're pissed. And rightfully so.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Taylor acting like he wasn't beat on the play makes me lol.


----------



## Jordo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

shame i cant watch it over here in the uk would really like to watch the packers game


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the brown's team plane was stuck in the mud or something. they should use that as an excuse for coming out sluggish.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Tar-Jackson might be the worst starting QB in the NFL and have of the BCS colleges.*


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Jordo said:


> shame i cant watch it over here in the uk would really like to watch the packers game


*You can't watch it on a stream?*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

wallace got a first down from a screen. my mind is blown. the play always fails.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Even the quick to Wallace is working today. This is nice.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Another pick for Sanchez.

That's 2 in just the first half.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not sure why these commentators are taking shots at us when we're up 14-0, but OK.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Jordo said:


> shame i cant watch it over here in the uk would really like to watch the packers game


press the red botton and watch red zone


----------



## Jordo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *You can't watch it on a stream?*


Have you got one?


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

what a td run by Ray Rice


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the commentator doesn't like the pace of the offense.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ray Rice just made half the Titans D miss on that TD run.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

wtf is with these Commentators. The Steelers pace is off? They are trotting down the field at will. Give me a break.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ Sanchez


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lmao I love how we all commented on it.

WHO DOES THIS CLOWN THINK HE IS.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

he's the GOOSE. he's remembering the days when he played.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Looks like Bucs and Chiefs are on their way back to 09 form.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



KingCrash said:


> Ray Rice just made half the Titans D miss on that TD run.


That's why I love Rice. That guy keeps moving his feet and is so fast/powerful.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'll give the Panthers some credit, they're all in Rodgers' shit on EVERY play.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

what happened to Jamal Charles?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Jordo said:


> Have you got one?


*I'm PMing you something right now, Jordo.*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

HEATH

wow. ugh at this.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Shoot me.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn, guess all McNabb needed is to play the Bucks to look good.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*What happened?
*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not positive but I think Roethisberger is ok. lol at Charlie chants.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Roethlisberger got hurt @ Croft. Don't get too excited


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Roethlisberger got hurt @ Croft. Don't get too excited


*

ahhh that sucks.  I hate the Steelers but I absolutely hating seeing anyone get injured.  Hopefully he's okay.

I abhor people who celebrate injuries. *


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

at least dennis dixon isn't on the field


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah, he's fine.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Just saw the play that Jamaal Charles got injured ... by a mascot? Jesus, that sucks. It looks bad, too, probably done for the year.

Edit: Amen @ Kenny Britt.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Just saw the play that Jamaal Charles got injured ... by a mascot? Jesus, that sucks. It looks bad, too, probably done for the year.
> 
> Edit: Amen @ Kenny Britt.


Hurt it before he hit the mascot.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

^My bad, I shouldn't have trusted the commentators. 

Did anyone see that throw Stafford made a few minutes ago? Talk about a bomb.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Okay, Indy doesn't have a good D, but the Browns really don't look bad at all offensively their last two drives. McCoy made a crazy good throw to get them down to the 1.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Just wondering, why the FUCK we're struggling against the TITANS.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao @ the penalty on Tennessee. Brutal.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Raiders with another rushing TD. What happened to the Bills team from last week? I hope Stevie Johnson blames God somehow. *


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So are Josh McCown & Mark Sanchez having a contest to see who throws the most picks?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Hillis is a beast... haha*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Stafford to Burleson is going to be a lethal combo this year. He's going to embarrass single coverage.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Hillis is a beast... haha*


He's a Wampus Cat. Anyone watching the game will get it.

The Wampus Cat is a mythical creature with six legs.

Four legs to run the speed of light. And two to fight with all his might.

Yes, the announcer said this.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fpalm

This Chiefs team is so embarrassing to watch, Cassel sucks and no one can catch the ball.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I just noticed McNabb has more than 5 passing yards or whatever it was he threw for last week. Gotta love the Bucs.

Also, the Lions are for real.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Lions would've been for real last year had Stafford not been hurt. That team will fuck people up if he stays healthy.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> He's a Wampus Cat. Anyone watching the game will get it.
> 
> The Wampus Cat is a mythical creature with six legs.
> 
> Four legs to run the speed of light. And two to fight with all his might.
> 
> Yes, the announcer said this.


*:lmao X a billion

That is hilarious! haha! I missed that because I'm watching the Riders game but holy shit that's brilliant.*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pretty embarrassing attempt at a squib kick there but it didn't cost them. Suh is beast. This team is good.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam's pretty great. How the fuck is the rushing game this bad, though? Shit...


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*It's bad because they are playing against Green Bay perhaps? *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It was bad against Arizona too.

I saw the Jamaal injury. It didn't look that bad to me, but getting taken off on the cart is almost always bad news.

One of the most dynamic players probably gone. Fucking sucks.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It was bad last week, too. Shit's ridiculous. DeAngelo's being paid $30+ million for 6 yards in the 1st half? C'mon, son.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

There's your screen IMP ;D


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

bruce arians play calling is annoying. he still calls these dumb screens.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Touchdown Bucs!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn, that was a beautiful TD by Rodgers, just fucking awesome.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TROY. I evade and run into another sack Jackson.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Titans up again, Hasselback had all kinds of time on that drive.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*A beautiful run by Jackson to get the Bills a TD.*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fred Jackson is a monster


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Give the Bills credit, they're still fighting.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm assuming that the Raven's still don't have a pass rush and the Steeler's line is just awful.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Newton's proving his worth while Collins is proving that he won't be able to do with the Colts what he did with the Titans in 08.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steelers offense looking mediocrely good but again THIS PACE IS JUST OFF.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

How did Finley drop that.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i hate doug.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Steelers offense looking mediocrely good but again THIS PACE IS JUST OFF.


:lmao

Titans D-Line is fucking up the Ravens. This is great.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> How did Finley drop that.


Because he felt CAPTAIN MUNNERLYN's presence.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Holy shit Hines Ward.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

hines ward. the footwork.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

All day.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This game is close.

Panthers are letting me down.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Newton's proving his worth while Collins is proving that he won't be able to do with the Colts what he did with the Titans in 08.


Well to be fair, the Colts are only losing by 2 points.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Haaa the colts allowing vinatieri to pick up some points for in the fantasy


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh FFS, Steve Smith. fpalm


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Albert hurt now as well, this is becoming laughable.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steve Smith's nearly out of bounds, fumbles and the ball bounces to the middle of the fucking field. C'MON MAN.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL! Steve Smith making rookie mistakes on a 20+ yard pick up.

I'm on the verge of stuffing my fist through a FUCKING wall with this titans game. WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK ARE YOU SHITS DOING?!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So happy i took Britt on 2 of my fantasy teams, dude is a monster.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Troy giving the Seahawks a chance with that oops.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> LOL! Steve Smith making rookie mistakes on a 20+ yard pick up.
> 
> I'm on the verge of stuffing my fist through a FUCKING wall with this titans game. WHAT THE FUCKING FUCK ARE YOU SHITS DOING?!


Hasselbeck looks good. Stunning what a guy can do when there's some sort of actual support around him. And lol and Johnson getting booed for a bit when he replaced Ringer.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Steve Smith's nearly out of bounds, fumbles and the ball bounces to the middle of the fucking field. C'MON MAN.


Wasn't he complaining about not getting thrown to a while back? :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Stevie Johnson with a TD!*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Huganomics said:


> Wasn't he complaining about not getting thrown to a while back? :lmao


I don't see how those things correlate...


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Stevie Jackson with a TD!*


Johnson*  

Bills making a comeback.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Holy shit Mike Wallace. Just when it looked like the Seahawks were going to make a stop.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jay Cutler is so shitty today. Just awful.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

mike wallace. spectacular stuff today.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Yeah, Johnson...  I'll blame that mistake on God. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Question: For those watching GB/Carolina, is Jordy Nelson even playing?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

At least Carolina's holding 'em to FGs.

*Edit: *Yeah, he is. Was just passed to in the end zone, but it was way behind him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well Jax is pretty much done, hopefully the Titans can get the W or the Texans lose.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Stafford to Burleson, making it look way to easy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jesus, why the fuck are we making shit harder than it needs to be?


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> I don't see how those things correlate...


Fumbling the ball when thrown to just now?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

There's still a lot of time left in this Bills game too. The Raiders have to answer now.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Seatle showed some of their best defense there with one DB preventing the other from getting an INT.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> At least Carolina's holding 'em to FGs.
> 
> *Edit: *Yeah, he is. Was just passed to in the end zone, but it was way behind him.


Thanks for the answer. I'm asking because I got fucked (Lloyd and Bryant out) by injuries on my fantasy teams and had to start him. Nothing so far from him lol.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well, so much for that answer. That was a really quick 3 & out.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Best getting way too much room to run. lolchiefs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam Newton looked like a boss in a first half. Just tuned in to see him throw an INT. Looks like Packers about to take over this game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yep, there's no way Josh McCown is leading the Jaguars to the playoffs.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam w/ interception #3. Pretending like he's Jimmy Clausen or some shit.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

C'mon Cam, get your shit together. 

And fingers crossed Tennessee can hold off the Ravens.

Edit: :lmao @ WWF. Good ol' Jimmy Clausen. Whatever happened to him anyways?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Seattle preventing a first down on 3rd and 29th. LOCKING IT DOWN.

Damn gotta hit those field goals.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lions are scary


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

earth came to cam newton. titans might actually win this game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jaguars are a joke


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Raiders are just falling apart now.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> C'mon Cam, get your shit together.
> 
> And fingers crossed Tennessee can hold off the Ravens.
> 
> Edit: :lmao @ WWF. Good ol' Jimmy Clausen. Whatever happened to him anyways?


3rd string QB, behind Derek "SERIOUS" Anderson.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Raiders collapsing in Buffalo. Browns probably can't beat the Colts.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fred Jackson's play is sending a message question to the Bills management ... why the fuck did you draft CJ Spiller?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

INTERCEPTION. FUCK YES.

C'mon Titans, pour it on.

Edit: Double post ... fuck :/


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

inb4 Carolina turnover


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Yep, there's no way Josh McCown is leading the Jaguars to the playoffs.


But he's leading me to the pay window.

Titans get the interception on a tip.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Luke McCown just threw his 4th interception.

fpalm

I've got a feeling David Garrard would've played better than this guy.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chiefs are so bad :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*TD Bills*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

did john only coach his team for one week?


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Another game, another blowout.

34-3 Lions, this season needs to end now lol


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills making this game fun, Lions must be laughing their asses off right now


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Larry Foote introducing Jackson to the ground.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why was Deangelo Williams resigned? He should just GTFO.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

this is bad for the seahawks. larry foote got a sack.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

poor Chiefs are going to be ravaged by injuries. Berry, Charles ... ouch.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

DH = Titan's fan.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Looks like it's time for the Blaine Gabbert experience to begin for Jacksonville.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

FUCK!

Another fumble lost by the Chiefs, bout to be 41-3.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fuck my life right now.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jackson saying FUCK 3 yards is too easy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> Raiders vs. Bills -- Bills
> Packers vs. Panthers -- Packers
> Chiefs vs. Lions -- um, Lions
> Browns vs. Colts -- Browns
> Buccaneers vs. Vikings -- Vikings
> Bears vs. Saints -- Bears
> Jaguars vs. Jets -- Jets
> Seahawks vs. Steelers -- Steelers
> Ravens vs. Titans -- Ravens
> Cardinals vs. Redskins -- Redskins
> Cowboys vs. 49ers -- Cowboys
> Bengals vs. Broncos -- Broncos
> Texans vs. Dolphins -- Texans
> Chargers vs. Patriots -- Patriots
> Eagles vs. Falcons -- Eagles
> Rams vs. Giants -- Rams


not too bad today. Ravens not doing me any favors. :no:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lmao at jackson. his delay of game probably cost them from making a manageable 4th and 3.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Games aren't over though.

Holy shit poor KC. Detroit about put up more points.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> DH = Titan's fan.


Sorry, wasn't aware I was supposed to cheer for the Ravens


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giving up 40+ in consecutive games?

Eeesh. Alright, CBS has switched from Lions to Raiders/Bills. Nice.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Sorry, wasn't aware I was supposed to cheer for the Ravens


Titan's fan.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Sorry, wasn't aware I was supposed to cheer for the Ravens


the connection was going to be made since your favorite player is a titan.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cheifs are going to be the 08 Lions


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao

Stew leaped over Nick Collins and Collins rammed his head into Stew's ass and Collins is going to be carted off. I mean, the injury is unfortunate, but it was a bit funny.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LIONS


Started Stafford, Best & Megatron in my league (Y)


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Josh Freeman starting his usual 4th Q comeback.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Nice double reverse to Moore for a big gain for the Raiders. I love seeing that play work like that.*


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Titan's fan.


No, you just seem to have some issue with me cheering for the Steelers while liking CJ2K. 

But whatever, I'm not going to take the pickle out of your ass.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

McFadden!

Clutch.

EDIT: :lmao DH, I'm just getting you going. Mission accomplished really.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*TD Raiders! *


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The joys of a PPR league: Fitz (7 catches), Britt (8 catches), Forte (9 catches).


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

wow, Bears O-Line is getting destroyed today. Manhandled.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Manhandled as in, as bad as the Buffalo presesason game?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why is that right when Manning gets injured that our RB actually start getting some good yards?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm 3-0 so far in my predictions with the blowouts by the Steelers, Lions, & Jets.

@MrMister: How do you feel about Tarvaris throwing for 160 yards, that seems pretty good for the worst starting QB ever.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

probably. but didnt watch any preseason football, so i cannot say absolutely.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cassel throws another Pick, 6th turnover.

Fucking bench this bum already.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why is that right when Manning gets injured that our RB actually start getting some good yards?


He actually has to try now.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills are already near the RAiders redzone.

Fun game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm 3-0 so far in my predictions with the blowouts by the Steelers, Lions, & Jets.
> 
> @MrMister: How do you feel about Tarvaris throwing for 160 yards, that seems pretty good for the worst starting QB ever.


Is his team winning? How many turnovers does he have? How many terrible passes? How many stupid decisions?

160 yards isn't good btw. Also, I wasn't totally serious. It's impossible to say who the worst QB of all time is. It was my way of using hyperbole to say he's awful, which he is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Anyone else think this was Luke McCown's final start?



MrMister said:


> Is his team winning? How many turnovers does he have? How many terrible passes? How many stupid decisions?
> 
> 160 yards isn't good btw. Also, I wasn't totally serious. It's impossible to say who the worst QB of all time is. It was my way of using hyperbole to say he's awful, which he is.


It's good for a horrible quarterback. In his defense though, at least he played better than Luke McCown.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why is it the Raiders always have the most entertaining games?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*lol you'd think that the Raiders would find Stevie Johnson and eliminate that threat...but noooooooooo*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

No. Going to Gabbert now would be a mistake. He's not ready.

Bills are at a 1st and goal. Doing work.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I wonder what the Titans think of CJ's running after the contract he got. Should have benched the man for two years and laughed.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tamba Hali is hurt now, lmao.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Seattle's WRs BURNED Taylor and Gay only to have Jackson make a TERRIBLE throw at least 5 times. That guy is brutal.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Anyone think this was Luke McCown's final start?


Definitely. You don't get rid of Gerrard right before the season starts if you think you're going anywhere, and if you're not then you have to get your qb some experience. Plus Luke's been so bad how can you run him out there again. Gabbert isn't ready, but I don't think anyone is going to take McCown's terrible play for long.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hali just got hurt as well for the Chiefs. Talk about bad luck.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Why is it the Raiders always have the most entertaining games?


Teams with good offense and shitty defenses usually do?

HILLIS. Browns might actually win this.

:lmao the announcer went back the the WAMPUS CAT bit. So much laughter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I love the Bills jerseys, I hated the old navy ones.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah the new/old Bills look great (the uniforms...team might not be that terrible either).


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

FUCK YEAH NEWTON MAKING PLAYS.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*The Raiders can't stand prosperity *


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wow, Oakland needs to knock that down (at the very least).


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

vikings have bad luck


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

48-3.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Vikings are fuck ups


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

My first one of the day:

LOLChiefs.

:lmao 48-3


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Teams with good offense and shitty defenses usually do?
> 
> HILLIS. Browns might actually win this.
> 
> :lmao the announcer went back the the WAMPUS CAT bit. So much laughter.


*WAMPUS CAT! The movie needs to be made!*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brandon LaFell has surprisingly made some good plays thus far this season.



Huganomics said:


> FUCK YEAH NEWTON MAKING PLAYS.


That was all LaFell.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Miller, what you doing son.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*The Colts might not win a game this year. Wait, do they play Kansas City?*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *The Colts might not win a game this year. Wait, do they play Kansas City?*


Yep they play them at home in Week 5.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Freemen in the 4th Q is great.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

minnesota should stop blowing leads.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Totally not shocked Josh Freeman has led the Bucs back from the brink. He does it pretty much every game. Dude is so clutch.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOLVikings.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *The Colts might not win a game this year. Wait, do they play Kansas City?*


I'm sure we will some games. If Collins continues to suck I would think that we would pick up someone else, possibly Garrard.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

ravens need to continue their superbowl hangover. i'm already putting on my rams hat for next week.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

McFadden doing it all right now. Amazing talent.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao The fucking Chiefs. As someone said earlier, this game is like the Lions passing their '08 torch over to Kansas City.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *The Colts might not win a game this year. Wait, do they play Kansas City?*


:lmao

McFadden is getting a contract extension at the end of this year. And if he doesn't ... oh boy. 

And holy shit what a catch.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TD Raiders, what a catch by Moore.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What a fucking TD!!!

This is a great game.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TD RAIDERS! Wow!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

this bills/raiders game is AWESOME.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

HOLY SHIT RAIDERS. Amazing catch. What about it.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What a fucking game.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOLRAVENS. Good thing they went all out last week and were left with nothing this week.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Roders to Nelson 84 yards TD.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

There you go, MrMister.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Stevie Johnson will win this game... God is afraid to not let it happen.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think Jordy Nelson just scored an 84 yard TD.

There ya go, MRMR.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah I saw. I totally marked out too. Zero for the whole game, then all the sudden 16 points.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> That was all LaFell.


Yeah, after seeing it again, he did a fantastic job keeping his feet in there.

FUCK THE PACKERS, God damn it.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

CAPTAIN MUNNERLYN IS DOWN


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Buffalo needs to get a score so Janikowski can kick a 64 yarder to send this game to OT.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> LOLRAVENS. Good thing they went all out last week and were left with nothing this week.


Harbaugh looks perplexed. I can't wait to see how he spins this into how the Ravens lost the game but didn't get beat.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Stevie Johnson will win this game... God is afraid to not let it happen.*


Are you still mad over that beatdown Johnson & co. gave you guys last year? 8*D


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Yeah I saw. I totally marked out too. Zero for the whole game, then all the sudden 16 points.


Guy i'm facing right now has him and he just took the lead because of that catch n TD.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Are you still mad over that beatdown Johnson & co. gave you guys last year? 8*D


*lol not at all. We sucked last year so why would I be mad? And Stevie Johnson is my favorite player... he has a lifetime pass from me for catching the TD for Kentucky against Louisville a few years ago to beat the top ten Cardinals. *


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Newton with 421 yards, what a guy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I cannot comprehend what the fuck kind of product that was out on the field. That wasn't the Ravens I know out there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

^ It would be more impressive for me if Cam actually won the games though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam Newton is amazing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't think I've ever said how awesome Jason Witten is. He might be my all time favorite Cowboy, which might make him my all time favorite player.

OMG, Felix Jones is hurt. FUCK.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steve Johnson just got hurt.

I'm sure that's God's fault also.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

4 & 3 coming up for the Bills.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I cannot comprehend what the fuck kind of product that was out on the field. That wasn't the Ravens I know out there.


it's the one i like seeing. but it was just a trap game. maybe your team will get humbled and go out and smash st louis which i hope doesn't happen.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What a clutch catch by Jones, 1st down Bills!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Cam Newton is amazing.


when he starts to reading defensives HOLY FUCK.


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Alright, somebody needs to get the stats on this.

How many sacks has Cutler received?

Every time I look at the Bears/Saints game, he gets hit or sacked. He's going to need counseling for mental distress after this game...


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Bills got a lucky break right there.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The hell happened to the Ravens btw? Tough loss right there, those are the games that will cost you.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



C-Cool said:


> Alright, somebody needs to get the stats on this.
> 
> How many sacks has Cutler received?
> 
> Every time I look at the Bears/Saints game, he gets hit or sacked. He's going to need counseling for mental distress after this game...


It was 5 last time I checked and he was yelling at somebody on the sidelines.

EDIT: Just checked and it's 6.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fuck, two games of Cam playing his ass off, only to lose.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Old Man Drive and his on-side kick catches


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Good riddance, Jimake Delclausen. I wish I had $200 for a Newton jersey. I'd drive to Bank of America stadium and buy one right now.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills/Raiders need to fuck off, Brady is about to step onto the field.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> it's the one i like seeing. but it was just a trap game. maybe your team will get humbled and go out and smash st louis which i hope doesn't happen.


That's not even a valid excuse, Harbaugh came out Wednesday and said he'd informed the squad it was a trap game. He KNEW that and THEY knew that, and were prepped accordingly.

So how the FUCK did they go out there and do *that*.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

another loss for the Colts can't wait till we play the Cheifs, I'm gonna call that game the Andrew Luck game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i'd run it, buffalo.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

steelers vs. colts. i would be excited but i expect kerry collins to do damage. back up quarterbacks stay torturing the steelers.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TOUCHDOWN BILLS.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TD BILLS, WOW


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Good riddance, Jimake Delclausen. I wish I had $200 for a Newton jersey. I'd drive to Bank of America stadium and buy one right now.


So the Cam haters have to shut up now right?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*:lmao TD Buffalo!*


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TD Bills, what a finish.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills did not put up 40 this week but it was close.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh well, Cam will pick up his first win against the Jacksonville Jobbers next week.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Good teams win games like this. So...um...holy shit...are the Bills good?!!?!?! :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

anyone have a good stream of Boys/Niners?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Five second half possessions for the Bills.... Five touchdowns. *


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> That's not even a valid excuse, Harbaugh came out Wednesday and said he'd informed the squad it was a trap game. He KNEW that and THEY knew that, and were prepped accordingly.
> 
> So how the FUCK did they go out there and do *that*.


team was hungover from their win. it's that simple. you work your demons out and humiliate the team that stops you on a yearly basis and then you feel like your on top of the world. or the team just might not be as good on the road or as good as they indicated last week.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fuck i should of started Fred Jackson.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cowboys have the ball close to the goal line. Bryant is out, Felix is hurt and out.

Held to a FG try.

No stream here though. The link isn't working.

OMG, he missed a chip shot FG. Unbelievable. Dallas is so fucked.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i want Janikowski to kick a 70 yard field goal


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Felix Jones got hurt? Damnit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah, arm/wrist deal. Not sure if it's serious, but it probably is.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills win.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fucking hell, BIG BEN's injury looked nasty. I'm glad he was able to come back.

Am I dreaming or are the fucking Bills, Redskins, and Lions all 2-0? :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

of cause the Bills game ended in a INT.

Bills 2-0


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If Oakland would have caught that... wow.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> So the Cam haters have to shut up now right?


They won't, due to the 3 picks today, but I hope they will. 

854 yards, 3 TD, 4 INT (About 61% completions) and 71 rushing yards with 2 TD is fantastic for his first two games, though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

how do you miss a 21 yard FG?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What's the deal with Dallas/San Fran? Who has the lead or is it over?


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Helghan_Rising said:


> What's the deal with Dallas/San Fran? Who has the lead or is it over?


Just started, 0-0.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

DH you should of done some vBookie bets on how long it takes Denver fans to chant for Tebow.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Lions being 2-0 isn't shocking at all. The Skins 2-0 is mildly surprising. The Bills being 2-0 is lolshocking as hell for me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm 6-4 in my predictions so far.

The Raiders, Vikings, Bears, & Ravens all let me down. More so the last 3, Raiders put up a hell of a game.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> DH you should of done some vBookie bets on how long it takes Denver fans to chant for Tebow.


Yes, but then I'd have to watch that game when there's better games on.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The G.O.A.T is at work, San Diego is fixing to get clowned.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

oh shit Bob Sander is not hurt yet.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Thank god, Felix is back. Dodged a bullet.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady to Hernandez, Bob Sanders probably having nightmares of all the times Brady schooled his ass when he was with Indy.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Yes, but then I'd have to watch that game when there's better games on.


not really i'm pretty sure some Denver fans would of pointed it out here,


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady makes it look so easy.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> *The Lions being 2-0 isn't shocking at all*. The Skins 2-0 is mildly surprising. The Bills being 2-0 is lolshocking as hell for me.


Yeah, I guess, but it's kinda surprising to me, because...I mean, they're the Lions.

I'm kinda surprised by several people thinking that the Pats are going to kill SD as well.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pats TE's are beasts


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not really sure why San Diego argued that one so much. Pretty obvious touchdown, imo.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Huganomics said:


> Yeah, I guess, but it's kinda surprising to me, because...I mean, they're the Lions.
> 
> I'm kinda surprised by several people thinking that the Pats are going to kill SD as well.


Heh, yeah the Lions being good is odd I agree, but they definitely are.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not a good sign for the SD defense, if Brady just goes surgical on them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady goes surgical on lots of teams.

Hope for some high scoring. Needs point from VJAx.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Floyd makin two sick catches

Brady, Wes, Rob and AAron on my Fantasy team.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Man, Tom Brady getting all the time.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Tebow in the game!!! at WR. *


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ Chad


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

One of the worst throws you'll ever see from the damn Brady.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tebow as WR :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Great catch by Brandon Marshall on Jonathan Joseph.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

alex smith doesn't suck today. yet.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Tebow as WR :lmao


*lol yeah it was funny. He came in and the crowd roared...and then they saw him line up as at WR and they groaned. :lmao*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If the Niners are going to kick our ass, AT LEAST PASS TO VERNON DAVIS. Assholes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Aww shit, Jonathan Joseph is hurt.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *lol yeah it was funny. He came in and the crowd roared...and then they saw him line up as at WR and they groaned. :lmao*


did they throw it to him.

Cowboys suck.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Alex Smith. Like a BOSS.

Niners are converting 3rd downs like it's nothing.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> did they throw it to him.


*No. Hand off on third down and then had to punt. Next possession one pass that was caught by someone not named Tebow and a fumble. Cinci gets a FG now the Broncs get the ball back so we'll see.

Tebow is only in there because the Broncs started the day with only three WR's and one of them got hurt.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> Alex Smith. Like a BOSS.
> 
> Niners are converting 3rd downs like it's nothing.


Don't get used to it. This is the Dallas D I expected to see this season.

Dallas defense: making everyone look like Joe Montana since 2000.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pats at the one yard line again...

Give it to Welker!!!!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chargers getting stopped on 4th and goal.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *No. Hand off on third down and then had to punt. Next possession one pass that was caught by someone not named Tebow and a fumble. Cinci gets a FG now the Broncs get the ball back so we'll see.
> 
> Tebow is only in there because the Broncs started the day with only three WR's and one of them got hurt.*


:lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

How are the Chargers that unconfident in their offense to get in this position again? Got to kick the field goal there.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i hope Brady throws to Wes for 99 yards again.

damn only 13 yards


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ocho Cinco puttin' in work.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

at a boy Ocho


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fuck deion branch, pass it to Gronkowski/Hernandez or Wes more


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady is the man.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TD Brady. He is good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Does Romo not know how to pass to a receiver?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady is making it look easy again.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Does Romo not know how to pass to a receiver?


*It's Romo....*


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Does Romo not know how to pass to a receiver?


Only if they're hurt and are covered by one of the best corner's in the game.

Would have loved to known what he was thinking there.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Looks like Romo does indeed know how to pass to a receiver.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh shit the Cowboys offense has turned up


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cameron Wake & brandon marshall are the only good player on the Dolphins team.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

well, that was a shitty end to the half.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wilford = fastest man, alive.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lmao Wilfork's fat ass running down the field.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Wilford = fastest man, alive.


So funny :lmao


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Way to fuck up McCourty, that was an extra three points right there.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wilfork*

My bad.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Wilford = fastest man, alive.


almost as fast as Dan connolly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufkHymQEuqc


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wtf you talking about? How is Connolly faster than that FASTEST MAN, ALIVE.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> almost as fast as Dan connolly.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ufkHymQEuqc


:lmao

I remember that from last year.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Helghan_Rising said:


> Way to fuck up McCourty, that was an extra three points right there.


does not even matter. They get the 3 anyway. SD did not protect the sidelines at all


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

SD is playing incredibly stupid today. Play calling too.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills/Raiders willbe the game of the year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I never thought Rex Grossman...in the year 2011...as a starting QB...would ever....ever...ever lead a team to a 2-0 record.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> Wtf you talking about? How is Connolly faster than that FASTEST MAN, ALIVE.


I ment to say Connolly is almost as fast as Wilfork


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jamaal Charles has a torn ACL.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> SD is playing incredibly stupid today. Play calling too.


They just gave Pats those 4 points to end the 2nd quarter


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Seen worse, does anyone remember pat Willamses' big fumble recovery for a TD, then rolling out of the end zone to his side line and just hanging on to an oxygen tank on his back?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I ment to say Connolly is almost as fast as Wilfork


Ok, sure, he can be the 2nd FASTEST MAN, ALIVE.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Jamaal Charles has a torn ACL.


and it continues to get worse for KC.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Charmqn said:


> They just gave Pats those 4 points to end the 2nd quarter


And they didn't kick the field goal when they should have to.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Romo left the game, Kitna gonna light it up like he did last year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn Romo's hurt now too. Bad day for the cowboys.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Kitna!*


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



JM said:


> And they didn't kick the field goal when they should have to.


idiotic move.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Kitna!*


Just. Too. Sweeeeeeet.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

at a boy Kitna throw it to the other team.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Moeaki,Berry,Charles all lost for the season from Torn ACL'S.

What a long fucking season this is gonna be.

Two of my fantasy teams are fucked now.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So how about them Packers ey? :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady has only missed four completions, Brady has been picking them apart. They need more of a rush and get to him more if they want to win.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Damn, Shipley just got hurt and it looked bad. *


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kitna > Romo


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Kitna > Romo


This has always been true, Jones just has too much stupidly invested in Romo.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Gotta justify that spending!*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

great job Rivers


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If the Texans choke this game to the Dolphins, me laughing till I'm almost dying will be an understatement.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bengals keeping the game interesting.

Fun fact, it is impossible to tell where Dalton's helmet stops and his hair begins


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

How does Andy Dalton look Sabrina?

Romo is now officially brittle. I mean we all knew this, but now it's just ridiculous.

Romo has a fractured rib. He's done for weeks at least.

KITNA you're fucking awesome. Let's do this you almost 40 year old badass!

edit: Ok I see you're waiting to be fucking awesome...make the Niners think they have this and then BAM you hit them with KITNA.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Can't believe Rivers threw that pick when they've been strolling up the field through rushing.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Broncos fumble on the 15 yard line up 5 mid 3rd, way to go Orton. Looks like Dalton will lead another scoring drive. 17-12 DEN right now.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> How does Andy Dalton look Sabrina?
> 
> Romo is now officially brittle. I mean we all knew this, but now it's just ridiculous.
> 
> Romo has a fractured rib. He's done for weeks at least.
> 
> KITNA you're fucking awesome. Let's do this you almost 40 year old badass!
> 
> edit: Ok I see you're waiting to be fucking awesome...make the Niners think they have this and then BAM you hit them with KITNA.


*

Dalton is looking pretty damn good for a rookie. Shipley got hurt though and it looked bad. Leg injury. *


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Von Miller leaving the game hurt.

Dalton was 5 for 5 for 73 and a TD last drive.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Can anyone give me details on the Romo injury? What happened? How long is he out for? Will Jerry Jones just cut his losses and have him killed?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Looks like I need a new fantasy QB because Romo's a little bitch.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sucks about Shipley.

LOL ROMO goin back in.

Evolution no one is exactly sure, but X-rays showed a fractured rib.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He was just putting on his helmet/warming up so it mustn't be that bad.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Romo is back in? :lmao

And Andy Dalton scares me a bit. For a guy thrusted into the starting job, he's done well for himself.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah they shoot the area with a painkiller. I figured Romo would puss out and not play through it.

I was wrong.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Wait, Romo with 5 ribs is better than a healthy Kitna? How do they figure?*


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> Dalton is looking pretty damn good for a rookie. Shipley got hurt though and it looked bad. Leg injury. *


Damn, I'm a big fan of Shipley. :sad:

Newton looked solid again today but he needs to be a little more careful.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's cool to bag on Romo, but Kitna isn't good. NEWSFLASH.

I mean he's a decent backup, but that's all.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Dalton just failed to get a TD when handed the ball 15 yards out, take it for what it's worth.

HUGE TD by Denver, 52 yarder, untouched.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Brye said:


> Damn, I'm a big fan of Shipley. :sad:


*Yeah me too. I love the guy. Maybe the Bengals can suit up his little brother next week and no one will notice *


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

SD just scored a TD.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah me too. I love the guy. Maybe the Bengals can suit up his little brother next week and no one will notice *


NO ONE IS TAKING JAXON FROM TEXAS ANYTIME SOON.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> NO ONE IS TAKING JAXON FROM TEXAS ANYTIME SOON.


*Shhhhh we can cut a deal that lets him play on both Saturday and Sunday...surely.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Shhhhh we can cut a deal that lets him play on both Saturday and Sunday...surely.*


I'll think of something I'm sure.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wait so both McCoys and Shipleys go/went to Texas? :shocked:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Brye said:


> Wait so both McCoys and Shipleys go/went to Texas? :shocked:


Yes. Words can't describe how awesome it is either.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*2nd and 20 in your own endzone? No problem for Dalton 87 yard pass. *


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Dalton to Green TD!!*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What were the Pats thinking there? The Chargers need to make them pay.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Brye said:


> Wait so both McCoys and Shipleys go/went to Texas? :shocked:


*I'm convinced they are really the same guys... I hope someone has birth certificates handy.

They are THAT good in Texas. It's unreal.*


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LadyCroft said:


> *I'm convinced they are really the same guys... I hope someone has birth certificates handy.
> 
> They are THAT good in Texas. It's unreal.*


That's awesome. :lmao

Holy shit touchdown Gronk! Getting Hernandez/Gronk last year has been awesome and it's crazy how good Branch is with NE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Another TD for the reigning MVP.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

miles aaustin has been a beast in this game


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah Austin is awesome. Romo has shown some grit here. I'm impressed.

Taking more looks at that TD, that is a pretty amazing TD by Austin.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jackson is awesome, only player I can actually tolerate on the Chargers.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jackson has been awesome. Gates looks out of it.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bronco's got slapped with a 44 yard penalty off of a rekicked 80+ yard punt from the end zone because a player never made the effort to get back on the field after getting forced out of bounds.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I said that the Niners would be sorry they didn't accept that Penalty and drain more time off the clock. I guess we'll never know what would have happened if they did, but I think the Boys are getting ready to take the lead.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady is the fuckin man 

31-40 423 yards and 3td's

its like Newton will put up 400+ yards and Brady does one better everytime :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Big 4th & 1 stop from us before, but we're gonna have to punt now, they still have a few minutes to get back into this...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That chip shot miss is looming large now for Dallas...

What a stupid play call despite that fumble.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



EFC Bronco said:


> Big 4th & 1 stop from us before, but we're gonna have to punt now, they still have a few minutes to get back into this...


horific 3 and out capped by a holding on a first down, and running out of bounds on 3rd down.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Baily is not going to hit this.

he hit it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Romo better step up and be the man and get me a fucking touchdown because Brady is destroying me.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*clutch FG!*


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Horrible feeling they're going to steal this one as time expires.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Looks like Denver escapes.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WOOOOOOO!!!! Win 1 of the season, first of many hopefully, though at times I was still not entirely encouraged by that.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Denver fans cheering like they won a big game.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

2-0 baby.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Denver fans cheering like they won a big game.


Every win is a big win.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Denver fans cheering like they won a big game.


We made it difficult enough on ourselves to be relieved to win, I certainly was, thought for the life of me they were gonna kick a game winning FG.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think Cincinnati will win that rematch.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*There wont be a rematch..  But I'm relieved that Cinci is alot better than I was giving them credit for. *


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

^^^Playoff match Croft, ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE.

If that review was done because of SF's timeout then that was a stupid move by the niners.


What a fucking play, but why couldn't you have gotten the TD.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cowboys are going to win this one. 

Again, we'll never know, but I would have accepted that penalty & drained more clock before kicking an easier 3. 

EDIT: And the Niners just blew it, lol.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Holy shit on that pass!


Don't fumble now!*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

JESSE HOLLEY

I'm kinda happy.


Wait the Niners blew it? Nah, that was ROMO and HOLLEY.


Come on Baily. Easy man.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Listen to the crowd ... isn't this game in San Francisco?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ that cowboys WR sticking his arm out like that, i would of laughed if he fumbled it.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

why is this guy crying.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Listen to the crowd ... isn't this game in San Francisco?


Dallas travels well. They have a lot of fans.


That was a gritty gutty performance by Romo.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*HOLLEY HOLLEY [/K2] heh*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Disappointed Holley didn't get the TD, but he started slowing down after that burst of spped.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

romo with banged up ribs > 100% romo


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> romo with banged up ribs > 100% romo


:lmao

Btw did anyone watch that show with Michael Irvin? The reality show that gave the winner a shot at making the Dallas roster? Jesse Holley won that show. And now...he's big time.:side:


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

HARDCORE HOLLEY


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> :lmao
> 
> Btw did anyone watch that show with Michael Irvin? The reality show that gave the winner a shot at making the Dallas roster? Jesse Holley won that show. And now...he's big time.:side:


*Wow! Really? That's friggin awesome! Good for him!*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> romo with banged up ribs > 100% romo


It takes away his arm strength, so his over throws are actually on target?


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> HARDCORE HOLLEY


:lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That was a good ending to the Dallas game. Romo came back and helped. I am impressed with Detroit so far, but I'll wait until they play a better team.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

tom brady's consecutive home wins is impressive.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Counting the playoffs it's only one.

Fun fact, last time the Colts were 0-2 we ended up with a hall of fame QB.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Just saw Luke McCown's stat line. Wow. How can they continue with that? I mean it was the Jets, but that was as bad as it gets.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Vick is totally in meltdown mode.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Vick is totally in meltdown mode.


Atlanta's defense will find a way to blow the game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why is DeSean Jackson such a pussy?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Surprise.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Why is DeSean Jackson such a pussy?


He's like a shittier, weaker Steve Smith (All small, speedy WR are comparable to Smitty. At least, to me they are).


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I just wanna say, Matthew Stafford... is good at the football.

My fandom appreciates it... as does one of my fantasy teams


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Atlanta's defense will find a way to blow the game.


Ahem :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL notice you got no argument from me. 

:lmao DeSean Jackson. Idiot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It was a 10 point lead, you guys are acting as if it was a blowout and they fucked everything up.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> He's like a shittier, weaker Steve Smith (All small, speedy WR are comparable to Smitty. At least, to me they are).


+ Stupider


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We are? Nah, not at all. The have given up a lead though.

Totally agreed with your assessment of Jackson btw. It's sound.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think Cris Collinsworth needs his diaper changed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn, Vick might have a concussion.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He spit up some blood so yeah that was a shot he took, falling into own brick wall.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

21 unanswered? Oh boy. 

I'd be shocked if Atlanta finished higher than 8-8. Their tackling might be the worst in the league, Michael Turner is slower than a turtle, their receivers can't get open, and their o-line is getting destroyed. 

At least they can look forward to a high first round pick ... oh wait.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If there's offsetting penalties on a down, why replay it?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That's the rule. It might be a stupid rule, but in this case it made sense because the grounding was caused by the rusher that came offside and got to the QB faster.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

so how has the game been


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hmmm, so I chose NOC over this game. Anything super exciting happen? I see Michael Turner isn't having a great game, if he gets less than 5 points in the 4th I win fantasy this week...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Vick is out. Otherwise, awful defense for the most part, lots of turnovers.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Vick is out? Serious? Yeash, injuries seem to be building up already this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Its a neck injury JM.

Cole has been destroying everyone that tries stopping him.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This vaunted Eagles secondary is pretty shaky. They actually look better against the run.

It's probably only because I'm facing Matt Ryan in fantasy though.:side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

2 INTs, 184 passing yards, and for the most part shutting down a lot of the receivers. Only Gonzalez has been beating them a lot and saving the Falcons on third downs. In the red zone they look bad though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Red zone is the only place that matters man. They've given up 4 TDs. I suppose you can blame the LBs more than the secondary.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

From what I saw on Twitter, Tony Gonzalez was putting in work.

Is is true?

Wouldn't be surprised, considering he's the greatest TE of all time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well again Gonzalez has two of the TDs and Ovie has the other, and I don't think the secondary was covering either of those guys when they caught their tds, they were the LBs responsibility like you said.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LBs are their weakness so yeah I suppose it's working out as planned. You are right the corners have put the screws to the WRs for the most part.

LOL Eagles.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Turner *FINALLY* gets a big run.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That was a great run by Turner.

Edit: Tony G!! That's 7 receptions on the night I think.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He looks like an obese baby.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> He looks like an obese baby.


Turner? :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Eagles without Vick=a team that doesn't stand a chance or as I know it, THE COLTS.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Turner? :lmao


Indeed.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Eagles without Vick=a team that doesn't stand a chance or as I know it, THE COLTS.


Yep, since Jackson quits when the game is close or if the Eagles get blown out, that means they have just Maclin and LeSean McCoy as competent players. That's not enough.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Eagles without Vick=a team that doesn't stand a chance or as I know it, THE COLTS.


This x10.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Maclin+Brady just destroyed me in fantasy. Ridiculous. :no:


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If the Falcons lose to Mike Kafka they should go into hiding.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ryan will have time, and he's pretty good in those situations. Still, yeah, that would be pretty embarrassing.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Maclin+Brady just destroyed me in fantasy. Ridiculous. :no:


Since Charles got injured (sorry dude) and Jackson (fuck you) didn't show up, I need Cadillac/Steven Jackson to have a good game tomorrow.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh and lol @ that ad trying to hype up Steelers/Colts. That game won't even be close.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hell of a game going here in the ATL!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Oh and lol @ that ad trying to hype up Steelers/Colts. That game won't even be close.


Meh you'd be surprised. The Steelers like to give their fans a heart attack every now and then by making games close that really shouldn't be. Mathis/Freeney against our tackles indoors = ahhhhhh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well the Texans, Jets, & Cowboys all won but at least the Eagles loss.

I was 1-4 on my least favorites losing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Falcons defense is atrocious, they should be concerned. Had Vick stayed in they would not have won.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Good God I am half expecting The Falcons to blow this.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

has this been posted?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That's a decent vertical there Julio.

So yeah, Dallas paid for the win dearly. Besides Romo's broken ribs, Felix separated his shoulder, and Austin re-injured his hamstring. I guess it really is time to unleash OGLETREE. People are saying Austin will miss time. 

If Bryant can't go next week against the Skins, our starting wideouts will be Kevin Ogletree and Jesse Hardcore Holley (that needs to stick DH).


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

that was cool


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jones has some JOrdan in him clearly.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

When I heard that the three starting WR's and the starting TE was out for Oakland I thought they had no shot. The running game wouldn't be able to carry the load. But it was the offense that stepped up and the defense let them down for a change. I was extremely pleased with the way Moore played though. His breakout performance sort of reminded me of Miles Austin's from a few years ago.

Great victory for Dallas and I'm really happy for Holley. I watched him on Michael Irvin's 4th and long and I've been waiting for a big play from him.

I'm also happy about the Buc's bouncing back and coming from behind.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I am super pissed off. The 49ers had the game in the books against the Cowboys but they couldn't keep the lead or increase it even more. I hate these kind of games. It wasn't entirely Alex Smith's fault either as the whole team lost the game. The OLine's blocking was atrocious which led to no holes for Gore to run through. Plus, the D couldn't make stops and the secondary showed how much they suck. Now sports analysts are going to lick Tony Romo's balls all week saying how gutsy he is because he came back from injured ribs and rallied his team to win. I hate this!!!!

On a side note, my Fantasy team is beasting big time thanks to Matthew Stafford, Javid Best, and Megatron. I didn't draft them because I missed my Draft but is glad they are on my team.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So you're really not going to give Dallas any credit? Weak.

Dallas has some good players in that front seven. They're pretty good offensively when they're not injured (or being retarded) too.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

you guys better give the rams credit when they KILL the giants tomorrow


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh man I will. It really needs to happen. I need Cadillac or Jackson to be big too. Do it Rams.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nah, fuck that. Lets go Giants D, get them sacks, fumbles, and INTs.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> So you're really not going to give Dallas any credit? Weak.
> 
> Dallas has some good players in that front seven. They're pretty good offensively when they're not injured (or being retarded) too.


I give them credit. They got good pressure on the 49ers but I also think it shows how weak our O-Line is. Also, if the 49ers had won this game, everyone won't be giving the 49ers credit anyways. Instead, it will be about how the Cowboys weren't prepared to win and it will mostly be about how the Cowboys played and not the 49ers. But it was a good game indeed. Our secondary just blows though. Carlos Rogers and Donte Whitner look good, but not the others. :no:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I forgot to mention earlier, but Ryan being 21-2 at home is ridiculous. That is Brady good at home.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Alright, I missed the discussion yesterday because I was confined to bed and hungover as fuck, so here goes a few things I want to hit on late: 

- I've said it all along about Philly. With their style of defense and lack of run-stopping ability, they are simply a team that is designed to play with a considerable lead. Though I'm not ready to stamp them "overrated" just yet, I do believe they've had a fairly large gapping hole in their D and Atlanta did a great job exposing them. Nice to see Vick mocking the fans after ATL knocked him out of the game. Injury prone and bitter, glad to see he hasn't changed. I sincerely hope Kafka is ready to put this team on his back in a few weeks when he gets taken out for the season. 

- Wow, seriously, what happened to the Chiefs??? Another devastating loss and even more devastating considering they lost Charles for the year. I've never been a Chiefs fan, but you can't help but feel bad for them. Their season is practically over at this point and there's still 14 games to go. Terrible, terrible time to be a KC fan. 

- Are the Bills for real? This is definitely a team I could see myself getting behind late in the season. They lost Lee Evans to Baltimore and now their passing game looks better than ever. Fitz looks like a legit QB all of a sudden. Can't wait to see how he fairs against the NFL's elite. This just might be the Cinderella team of the season, although still a little early to jump on their bandwagon. 

- I love the Ravens, but :lmao @ that performance yesterday. Get it together ffs. 

- NFLN, ESPN, FOX... get off Washington's dick. Seriously. 

- The Lions are going to the playoffs this year if Stafford stays healthy. Mark my words. 

- Not impressed with Dallas's performance even though everyone is praising Romo for his bravery. Our kicking situation is still dire if you ask me. No reason twenty yard FG's should be missed under any circumstances ad this has me just as worried as our injury situation. That game should not have been as close as it was. I can accept the fact we are very banged-up, especially at corner and that should have opened the door a little for an opponent to put up passing numbers, but the 49ers fucking suck. Sorry. They were the only team in the league whose meltdown actually surpassed our's last season and hearing people talk about Alex Smith as a "first overall pick" positively again is fucking embarrassing as a Dallas fan, I don't care how banged-up our corners are. Rob Ryan's mental breakdowns on the sidelines are not impressive either. Get your fucking D together, asshole. 

- Cam Newton > Sam Bradford. No joke.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pretty much every one who predicted had the Lions going to the Playoffs before the season started. That prediction isn't against the grain.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> - Cam Newton > Sam Bradford. No joke.



:no:


----------



## Ron Swanson

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Was really pleased with the Jets yesterday even though Sanchez through 2 poor INTs and the competition was Luke McCown. Last year, they had problems putting away inferior teams so a comfortable victory is a good sign. 

Nice to start 2-0 with a tough road trip coming up. Visits to Oakland, Baltimore and some team in Foxboro.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



StarzNBarz said:


> :no:


Ya. The only difference is Newton is in a tough division so he won't be able to play against 6 games against guaranteed shitty teams for the next few years.

Luck is going to be better than both so it doesn't really matter


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



We Are Legion said:


> Alright, I missed the discussion yesterday because I was confined to bed and hungover as fuck, so here goes a few things I want to hit on late:
> 
> - I've said it all along about Philly. With their style of defense and lack of run-stopping ability, they are simply a team that is designed to play with a considerable lead. Though I'm not ready to stamp them "overrated" just yet, I do believe they've had a fairly large gapping hole in their D and Atlanta did a great job exposing them. Nice to see Vick mocking the fans after ATL knocked him out of the game. Injury prone and bitter, glad to see he hasn't changed. I sincerely hope Kafka is ready to put this team on his back in a few weeks when he gets taken out for the season.
> 
> - Wow, seriously, what happened to the Chiefs??? Another devastating loss and even more devastating considering they lost Charles for the year. I've never been a Chiefs fan, but you can't help but feel bad for them. Their season is practically over at this point and there's still 14 games to go. Terrible, terrible time to be a KC fan.
> 
> - Are the Bills for real? This is definitely a team I could see myself getting behind late in the season. They lost Lee Evans to Baltimore and now their passing game looks better than ever. Fitz looks like a legit QB all of a sudden. Can't wait to see how he fairs against the NFL's elite. This just might be the Cinderella team of the season, although still a little early to jump on their bandwagon.
> 
> - I love the Ravens, but :lmao @ that performance yesterday. Get it together ffs.
> 
> - NFLN, ESPN, FOX... get off Washington's dick. Seriously.
> 
> - The Lions are going to the playoffs this year if Stafford stays healthy. Mark my words.
> 
> - Not impressed with Dallas's performance even though everyone is praising Romo for his bravery. Our kicking situation is still dire if you ask me. No reason twenty yard FG's should be missed under any circumstances ad this has me just as worried as our injury situation. That game should not have been as close as it was. I can accept the fact we are very banged-up, especially at corner and that should have opened the door a little for an opponent to put up passing numbers, but the 49ers fucking suck. Sorry. They were the only team in the league whose meltdown actually surpassed our's last season and hearing people talk about Alex Smith as a "first overall pick" positively again is fucking embarrassing as a Dallas fan, I don't care how banged-up our corners are. Rob Ryan's mental breakdowns on the sidelines are not impressive either. Get your fucking D together, asshole.
> 
> - Cam Newton > Sam Bradford. No joke.


Yes, Philly is overrated. Offense is nowhere near as good as it was last year. DeSean Jackson might be the biggest pussy in the league. He's embarrassing how he disappears in big games. I NEED MY FOREARM MASSAGED! Pussy. The LBs and Safeties on this team are terrible. Teams will now exploit this weakness.

Chiefs are the worst team in the league. Sucks for them, but they can get LUCK.

Fitzpatrick is from Harvard, of course he's awesome.:side:

No one is one Washington's dick. They do this now and then. However, if REX can recapture that magic he had a few years ago, they could sneak into the playoffs, especially if Philly tanks.

Yes, the Lions are good. Everyone knew that though. They were really competitive last year despite not having Stafford. They're not only going to the playoffs, they're winning the NORTH.

As for Dallas's D, they aren't good. Get used to it, oh wait they've sucked for a year now, why aren't you used to this Cerbs? They do have a good front 7, but if those guys can't get pressure, anyone in this league can pick apart the secondary; it's among the weakest in the leauge. Dallas got pressure though, so it all worked out.

People should be praising Romo. He was the shit yesterday. Newsflash, he's pretty damn good when he's not a moron. Plus a win is a win. Doesn't matter how you get it. Garrett realizes this team still needs a lot of work, and injuries are a critical issue now. We're dangerously thin.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya. The only difference is Newton is in a tough division so he won't be able to play against 6 games against guaranteed shitty teams for the next few years.
> 
> Luck is going to be better than both so it doesn't really matter


Luck has potential to bust. Everyone has potential to bust, really. Besides, Indy might use their heads and draft a DT to begin improving their defense.

Also, I wouldn't say Newton is better than Bradford. Yes, his career has gotten off to an inspiring start, but Bradford had a pretty good rookie campaign himself. Also, Newton has an elite WR, 2 good TE's, and some OK young receivers while Bradford has a fairly young crew that drop the ball A LOT. It's way too early to be deciding who's better.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Too bad he is moron so often. Eli is exceptional when he isn't a moron throwing INTs, so is Culter, is basically every QB in the league.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's been two games for Cam. He looks very, very promising, but I'm not ready to jump on the bandwagon and anoint him a superstar just yet. 

Lest we forget, Tony Romo looked great in his first few starts as well .. and his career has yet to reach the next level.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ok, who is on that next level? Brady, Manning, Brees? Come on.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't know about next level, but Roethlisberger has 2 rings 8*D


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tim (Matt would have 3!) Hasslebeck would have 2 rings with that defense.:side:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Those 3 plus Rodgers.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/players/6624/gamelog;_ylt=AqQZSSm8D7bIv8uqc7fr3fT.uLYF?year=2006

9 TD 1 INT after being named starter. His QB rating well over 100 after his first four starts. 

Point is, just like with Romo ... it's not a certain Newton will become an elite QB.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yes, Rodgers for sure. My Packer hatred blinded me. I agree with your point, Romo isn't a failure though (I'm not saying you're saying that).

Still, four guys are among the best. If that's the case, and it is, odds are Cam won't be elite. My point is, that elite level is extremely hard to get to.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

exactly. it's very difficult. which is why i dont understand the proclamations after two games. 

my buddy was complaining to me how he hates Newton is already great (he hates cheaters ... sorry, "alleged" cheaters). I dont get the need to start complaining about it. Far too early.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Luck has potential to bust. Everyone has potential to bust, really. Besides, Indy might use their heads and draft a DT to begin improving their defense.
> 
> Also, I wouldn't say Newton is better than Bradford. Yes, his career has gotten off to an inspiring start, but Bradford had a pretty good rookie campaign himself. Also, Newton has an elite WR, 2 good TE's, and some OK young receivers while Bradford has a fairly young crew that drop the ball A LOT. It's way too early to be deciding who's better.


Why would we not want to take the best player in the draft and a future replacement for Manning? A defensive men would be nice, but I'd rather have the best possible player in the draft.


I also never called him a star, just said I think he is going to be better than Bradford.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He threw 3 INTs. Newsflash, THAT'S BAD. Throw for 800 yards, but if you throw INTs, especially if you're playing a good team like the Packers, you fail. 

I think Cam knows this though. His post game demeanor shows he's upset by losing. He knows his INTs cost them the game.

So yeah, let's definitely tap the breaks on him being GREAT. He's been impressive, but flawed in two starts. That's all.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Everyone here seems to be arguing the same point against nobody. No one called Newton great and I don't even think anybody said that is certain he will become great.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We're not arguing. We're agreeing. The "nobody" is for the people out there that will never read this, yet somehow still know that what was said here.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

re: QBs. Here is my level breakdown. In order, too. 

Elite
Brady
P. Manning
Brees
Rodgers

Great
Rivers
Roethelisberger
Vick

Very Good
Romo
Ryan

Good
Flacco
Schaub
Cutler
Orton
E. Manning

The Young, but very talented with great potential
Stafford
Bradford
Freeman
Sanchez
Newton
Fitzpatrick
McCoy
Kolb
Dalton

Old guys/Journeyman
McNabb
Hasselbeck
McCown
Campbell
Henne
Grossman

These Guys Suck
T. Jackson
A. Smith
M. Cassel

I think that's everyone.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That's a pretty good assessment. I can't find any glaring problems.

I lol'ed at the "this guy sucks" list.

edit: Oh add Collins to the "old guy" list. McCown might need to be in the "this guy sucks" list.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Put the very good guys in the good category and that looks pretty good.

Cassel isn't that bad.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam Newton is God


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well, they certainly suck. 

I figure this section is very interesting as to how it's broken down from everyone else.



> The Young, but very talented with great potential
> Stafford
> Bradford
> Freeman
> Sanchez
> Newton
> Fitzpatrick
> McCoy
> Kolb
> Dalton


I wonder if anyone else is as high on Josh Freeman as I am. 8*D


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

My list starts with Colt and everyone gets worse from there. I also think Schaub and Orton are better than Flacco. Cutler/Manning just confuse me when it comes to there level of play. Well Flacco might be tied with Orton, but Schaub is beter than Flacco.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Freeman in the 2nd half is pretty godly. The only reason I don't think he's God is that he hasn't won every game in the 2nd half.

Sanchez is teetering on the precipice of "this guy sucks."


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i think Sanchez was really stunted in his growth by only playing 1 season at USC, and then being drafted into a ferocious market like New York.

I'm willing to give him more time, as I really like his physical attributes.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sanchez is just a real mixed bag. At times he looks great, at times he looks awful. That's why I see him as teetering. 



IMPULSE said:


> My list starts with Colt and everyone gets worse from there. I also think Schaub and Orton are better than Flacco. Cutler/Manning just confuse me when it comes to there level of play. Well Flacco might be tied with Orton, but Schaub is beter than Flacco.


Colt is a good place to start. He's winning the NORTH this year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I love Colt. If only he was like 2 inches taller.

I fear his height will be his downfall eventually. Prove me wrong, Colt.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> Well, they certainly suck.
> 
> I figure this section is very interesting as to how it's broken down from everyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if anyone else is as high on Josh Freeman as I am. 8*D


Bill Simmons 8*D


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bradford
Freeman
Stafford
McCoy
Fitzpatrick
Kolb
Sanchez
Newton
Dalton

The list was hard to make. Stafford will probably be the best out of any of them but he hasn't played a full year. Placing Fitzpatrick was hard, I don't know why in particular but he could have easily been placed a spot higher. I would say placing Kolb was hard but it's a small sample. I don't care about rookies and I don't care if Cam Newton ends up throwing for 6,000 yards.

Colt is still the best QB. He's just not first on this particular list.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> re: QBs. Here is my level breakdown. In order, too.


I'd bump Schaub up to very good, his only issue is his health. He's a head of Romo IMO.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Suq Madiq said:


> I love Colt. If only he was like 2 inches taller.
> 
> I fear his height will be his downfall eventually. Prove me wrong, Colt.


I'm clearly a huge Colt fan, but I wasn't sure he was smart enough to succeed in the NFL. Clearly I'm not smart enough to realize that he is indeed smart enough.

I think he has enough intangibles to overcome his size. I'm NOT comparing him to Montana, but Joe wasn't 6'4" either.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Colt should be fine, it's not like he's a 5'10 180 pound Kellen Moore.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Isn't Brees only 6'4"? Colt win be fine, he did beat the almighty Colts afterall. And didn't he beat the Pats last year? Guy is awesome.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

6'4" is generally the height you want to be to play QB. Brees is like 6'0". He's another example of a shorter guy that is well, very obviously amazing.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brees is 6'0, but 230 pounds, so he good size.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Muscle mass does matter, but height is generally needed to see over the offensive line. This is why you want to be at 6'4"-6'5".

Like anything, it's nothing that can't be overcome.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh, I more than know that. It's fun making Boise fans depressed by pointing out our QB will be an NFL QB (6'6, 230) and Kellen Moore won't even get drafted (5'10, 190)


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Romo had/has a punctured lung. He may have failed in the clutch a few times (he's come through too btw), but his toughness cannot be questioned anymore.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Moore will get drafted, bud. Mid rounder, probably. And when you're that accurate, against anyone, someone will give you a shot. I think it was McShay that said if he was 3 inches taller he'd be a first rounder. The kid has great talent and is a winner, someone will draft him and try to groom him for a few years.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Colt has talent to at least be decent, regardless of height. But he doesn't have the receivers. And the Browns "3 yards and a cloud of dust" passing attack isn't doing him any favors.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The fact he does what he does with no receivers is impressive. Little could develop into something worthwhile. Cribbs too...maybe (but probably not). He's got a good RB and adequate TEs. Not sure about his O-line. I need to see more Browns games, and probably will since Austin seems to show Browns games now.

The best play I saw Colt make Sunday was when he was scrambling toward the sideline, a Colt caught him and was going to bring him down for a sack, but McCoy got rid of the ball for an incomplete pass instead of a sack.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bradford is obviously the best quarterback for the rest of this week. I just need him to not look like a fool tonight and be better than Hassleback against the Ravens.

I'm also hoping the Colts continue to sucks, but there's no such things as easy game for the Steelers. They left at least 14 points on the field against the Seahawks.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

this will be norv turners and tom coughlins last year


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hate the Giants. Bradford could have a field day with this depleted Giants defense.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I have a good feeling the Rams might take this one tonight. Upsets seem to be somewhat frequent on MNF. 



Suq Madiq said:


> I wonder if anyone else is as high on Josh Freeman as I am. 8*D


He has an awesome arm and can really move around in the pocket. If the O-Line can provide good protection he'll have a great year.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Win or Lose, Giants are still going to be the worst team in the NFC East in my eyes. 

We'll see how they do against the Eagles. They BETTER win tonight, or I am going to be one pissed off fan.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I will say on the previous discussion, Passing Yards in a game is pretty much the most overrated stat a QB can have. There's things that matter far more. It's not even the INTs either completely. It's clock management, it's playing from behind, it's not having a decent run game and thus passing a lot even when you're not playing from behind. Roethlisberger (not being a homer, just the best example I have right now) is never going to be a guy that puts up immense yardage numbers and it's not just because they run the ball a lot, the guy takes ages to get the ball down the field. When you take 2/3 of a quarter to advance the ball 70 yards you slow the game down to a point where it's pretty much impossible to put up big numbers. Not sure this point was needed but I thought of it early when reading the discussion so there ya go.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah, it's the most complicated position in all of sports. Tons of factors go into success and failure.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Keeping your offense on the field as long as possible eventually leading to a TD is the top goal if you did attempt to simplify it. And then adapting to how the game progresses.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

good ol' eli :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Some offenses aren't (as) concerned about time of possession. 

Wow Sam. Nice throw.

McDaniels is like Garrett, or vice versa. Gets cute and throws on the fucking goal line.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants....pitiful.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn Denario. Way to keep your head on straight and pick up 30 more yards.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tuck is the only good play the giants have.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants got lucky there.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

How did the Rams fuck that up? Run it threw.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Boo Birds are coming out on Big Blue....this is looking ugly.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



EdgeHeadBellaFan said:


> How did the Rams fuck that up? Run it threw.


And if you're going to pass, fucking run play action. OC's drive me crazy with their "smart" playing calling. It's like they're trying to re-invent football.


If this doesn't ignite the Giants, nothing will.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants catch another lucky break! Big Special Teams play!!!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

And another lucky break on that PI


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TD G-Men! 

Jesus guys! Was that so hard?!?!


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

To easy for the Giants there.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> And another lucky break on that PI


Yeah the PI was pretty questionable but whatever, it's the home town/big market assist kicking in.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants defense is awful.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



TripleG said:


> Giants defense is awful.


They're stopping the Rams where it matters. Giants will win this game if the Rams keep kicking FGs.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Tom Coughlin kicks ass on challenges! God Bless him for that!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I am going to murder the Giants Offense. If Eli isn't F'ing up, its the receivers. JEEZ!!!


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It still amazes me how the Giants did NOTHING to replace Kevin Boss lololl.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



RKO920 said:


> It still amazes me how the Giants did NOTHING to replace Kevin Boss lololl.


Shit man, how do you think us fans feel? lol. Terrible!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

YES!!! Rams fucking up gives us 7! Woot!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao @ the rams


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We're so lucky we're playing the Rams. Good grief.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Manningham! You're killing me!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LETS GO GIANTS D. I need .02 more points, YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If you lost by .02 :lmao

Come on that was Manning. Under thrown. He puts it out in front of Mario, it's a TD.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol Manning 2/11 19 yards, 1 TD and 1 INT. I wonder what he think Brady's level is exactly, because he is no where near it and will never be.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Our Best Third Down play of the night, lol.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Did we just get a first down???

WOO HOO!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Manning trying to be like the good Manning with his play changes and audibles.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL, these ref assists are awesome. Hey it's the NYG on national TV, we have to move the chains for them.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think we have more positive yards off of penalties than anything on Offense, lol.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

3rd Down Conversion! Whoo! Finally.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

HICKSON YOU ARE INCREDIBLE.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

OH MY GOD!!!! AWESOME FUCKING CATCH IN THE ENDZONE!!! 

WOW!!!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants are making everything harder than it needs to be. If they get out of their own way, they'll be a pretty good football team despite all these injuries.

Rams are just bad. They make too many stupid mistakes.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

unlucky 1st half...


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Giants are making everything harder than it needs to be.


That's kind of been their MO since their Super Bowl year. If they just played consistently, I wouldn't be pulling my hair out every week. 

I love having Hixon back though. He was gone all last year due to injury and he was missed. Nice to see him out there delivering. 

Watching this highlight reel makes me compelled to say somethings: 

- Game of the week was Falcons Vs. Eagles. That game was incredible and admittedly, I underestimated the Falcons a bit. Gonzalez is a beast. 
- I actually like having Bills & Lions 2-0, and I hope it lasts. I think if any fans deserve a break from the misery, its those guys. Greek Tragedies those team histories are. 
- Tony Romo gets full props from me. I called him a pussy a couple of years ago when he was out for 3 games with a broken pinky. Well I'll never question his toughness again. Broken Rib, Punctured Lung, and he leads the team in an incredible comeback. Romo is a fighter, and I'll never say otherwise again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fucking defense, losing me points. You lose points too easily with defenses.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ok, the ref assists are now officially bullshit. They aren't why the Rams are losing, but they aren't helping.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rams are bringing these penalties on themselves.

Ok that PI was complete bullshit and should have been the other way around.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It wasn't really a personal foul facemask though.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Touchdown! Boom! 

I'll say it again. Thank GOD we are playing the Rams.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You can thank the refs for that one TripleG, that PI should have been called the other way and they would have had to punt.

I need this damn sack. I need dem points.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Coughlin 2 for 2 on Challenges. DAMN he's good!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I lose 

I should trade CJ for being so damn useless.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So now Manningham & Hixon are hurt? Jiminy Jack Christmas, this is getting sad.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

yes, just like i will prob trade DeAngelo Williams.

this giants team looks like a 6-10 or a 8-8 team.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> this giants team looks like a 6-10 or a 8-8 team.


Oh you are being kind sir.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



TripleG said:


> Oh you are being kind sir.


Cardinals, Seahawks, 49ers, this game, all should wins.

Redskins, Bill & Dolphins maybe, Giants play the cowboys pretty well every year so 1-1

thats how i got to 8

Giants should pay TUCK a shit load of money.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants suck on 3rd down and their O Line suck too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants lost Smith, Boss, and now Manningham and Hickson are hurt. Manning was throwing bad passes and INT with good receivers, what will he do without them.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I've been saying this alot, but thank God we're playing the Rams. We're not going to get away with this against the Eagles next week. No way.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bradford needs some better WR asap, my gawd


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah TripleG the Eagles hate you enough to take some pride in their play.

I'm losing a fantasy game by less than one point because of Cadillac's dropped lateral. It's a PPR league so that's the point that lost me the game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ the Rams first 7 weeks opponents


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well that was awful.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hopefully Rams don't want Luck because they are some serious competition right now. :side:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Titans lost to the Jaguars who are really bad. Titans then made the Ravens look awful, I still have some hope that Bradford can do the same.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That was a pretty ugly win for the Giants, but it's a win. Their D-line is still pretty good, but it might be the only consistent unit they have on that team. If the O-line improves they'll be better than 8-8. I like teams that can control the line of scrimmage.

Not even sure where the Rams go from here. They face the Ravens fresh off a loss to the Titans.

The Titans might have a good defense. It's hard to know what's what right now for most of these teams. About all we know is that Peyton Manning (and Tom Brady) is a god, and the Chiefs are awful.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Didn't know that Collins injury could be career ending. Would be very sad if it was.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

which Collins?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nick Collins of the Green Bay Packers. He took one of those shots where the neck is compressed. Those are the extremely dangerous shots.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So now with Nick Collins out for the year could te pasckers sign Darren Sharper?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

One of the hardest hitting safeties in the league?

Yeah they could.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Finally:

JasonLaCanfora: Haloti Ngata now signed thru 2014. Agrees to new deal w/ Ravens and beat deadline by 1 hr. Only remaining franchise player expected to do so.

Thank god the Ravens got the deal done.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Charmqn said:


> Finally:
> 
> JasonLaCanfora: Haloti Ngata now signed thru 2014. Agrees to new deal w/ Ravens and beat deadline by 1 hr. Only remaining franchise player expected to do so.
> 
> Thank god the Ravens got the deal done.


I know it's kinda off-topic but I absolutely hate playing with him on Madden, he's just so slow on there.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> So now with Nick Collins out for the year could te pasckers sign Darren Sharper?


Darren "HOLD MAH DICK" Sharper and Greg "Carry da team on da back" Jennings on the same team? Unreal.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Source: Eagles hopeful on Michael Vick

Email
Print
Comments117
ESPN.com news services


Although Michael Vick will first have to pass his concussion tests before being officially cleared, the Eagles believe he should be able to play Sunday against the New York Giants, a team source told ESPN NFL Insider Adam Schefter.

The Giants are hoping Vick plays, safety Antrel Rolle said on Tuesday.


"I want the best of the best," he said on his weekly radio spot with WFAN. "And he is the best. I hope Michael Vick plays, because at the end of the day, I don't want any excuses when we go down to Philly and put it to them the way we will."

On Monday, head athletic trainer Rick Burkholder wouldn't give a timetable for Vick's return.





NFC East blog

ESPN.com's Dan Graziano writes about all things NFC East in his division blog. 

• Blog network: NFL Nation



"That's foolish on our part medically to put time frame out there," Burkholder said Monday. "Everybody wants to know a time frame, everybody wants to know whether Mike's going to play, everybody wants to know whether Mike's going to practice. We're going to go through our protocol and when Mike's ready to practice, I'm going to turn him over to coach and he's going to make a decision whether he's ready to play, had reps, all that kind of stuff."

Vick was injured in the third quarter when he was spun around by a defender and slammed into right tackle Todd Herremans. His neck whipped back and he bit his tongue, which led to him spitting blood on his way off the field.

Vick wasn't woozy and seemed fully alert. He certainly was aware of the score -- 31-21 in favor of the Eagles -- when he pointed it out to fans in the Georgia Dome on his way in for tests. Vick barely failed those baseline tests, so the medical staff kept him on the sideline.

"He was just a little bit off, enough that we acted on the side of caution to hold him back as our standard protocol says," Burkholder said. "I was with him on the airplane. He was absolutely fine last night. As the days go on, we'll see, but last night he was pretty good. He told coach he was fine, he told his teammates he was fine, he told me he was fine, and he was very far along last night."

Without Vick, Philadelphia couldn't hold onto the lead and lost 35-31 to the Atlanta Falcons on Sunday night. 

Vick must pass several different tests and be evaluated by an independent neurologist before he can be cleared to return. The Pro Bowl quarterback had thrown for 242 yards and two touchdowns in his first game as a starter in Atlanta since going to prison and being released by the Falcons.

Reid sounded encouraged by a conversation he had with Vick after the game.

"He remembered everything," Reid said Monday. "He recalled everything. I tried to quiz him and see where he was at. He was frustrated that he wasn't able to finish. He had a vested interest in finishing."


When asked Tuesday if the Giants will concoct two game plans to prepare for Vick and his potential replacement Mike Kafka, coach Tom Coughlin promptly responded that his expectation is that Vick will play.


"I expect Michael Vick will play and if he can't play, I'm sure he will," Coughlin said. "I think that if Michael Vick can play, he will play."

Information from ESPN NFL Insider Adam Schefter, ESPNNewYork.com Giants reporter Ohm Youngmisuk and The Associated Press was used in this report.

I hope he plays but I know Young or Kafka can get the job done, for a week!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Giants will probably lose with or without Vick playing.

Anywho, my predictions for this week's games:
*Patriots* vs. Bills
Jaguars vs. *Panthers*
*49ers* vs. Bengals
Dolphins vs. *Browns*
*Lions* vs. Vikings
Texans vs. *Saints*
Giants vs. *Eagles*
Broncos vs. *Titans*
*Jets* vs. Raiders
Chiefs vs. *Chargers*
*Ravens* vs. Rams
*Packers* vs. Bears
*Cardinals* vs. Seahawks
*Falcons* vs. Buccaneers
*Steelers* vs. Colts
*Redskins* vs. Cowboys


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Patriots* vs. Bills
Jaguars vs. *Panthers*
*49ers* vs. Bengals
Dolphins vs. *Browns*
Lions vs. *Vikings*
Texans vs. *Saints*
Giants vs. *Eagles*
Broncos vs. *Titans*
*Jets* vs. Raiders
Chiefs vs. *Chargers*
*Ravens* vs. Rams
Packers vs. *Bears*
*Cardinals* vs. Seahawks
Falcons vs. *Buccaneers*
*Steelers* vs. Colts
Redskins vs. *Cowboys*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Patriots* vs. Bills
*Jaguars* vs. Panthers
*49ers* vs. Bengals
*Dolphins* vs. Browns
Lions vs. *Vikings*
Texans vs. *Saints*
Giants vs. *Eagles*
Broncos vs. *Titans*
Jets vs. *Raiders*
Chiefs vs. *Chargers*
*Ravens* vs. Rams
*Packers* vs. Bears
*Cardinals* vs. Seahawks
*Falcons* vs. Buccaneers
*Steelers* vs. Colts
*Redskins* vs. Cowboys

I think Gabbert pulls the game out of his ass, gut feeling. Raiders somehow beat the Jets, just a gut feeling. Dolphins vs Browns, again gut picks for the week. Vikings over the Lions at home is a pure homer pick, but I think they can.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's a must win for the Viks if they lose McNabb might be replaced? The Vikings should be playing better what's wrong with them?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We cut an All-Pro LT coming into camp because he was over 400 pounds and clearly didn't give a shit. Big drop off, even though McKinnie never tried on the field anyways.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Steelers/Colts game is gonna be ugly to watch


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'd LOL if the Colts shock the world and win.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't thinnk I'd ever, and I mean until the day JM banned me for ripping apart the Steelers so much, would stop laughing at how bad the Steelers are if they let that happen.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

All the Greater Toronto people are Steeler fans, probably because they have more championships than any other team, kinda like the Yankees. IDK what's so bad about supporting the Alouettes, but I guess they just aren't good enough for their snobby hometown fans.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah, they'd never root for Cleveland, Buffalo, or Detroit. Front runners for the most part.:side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Do you really expect Canadians to watch CFL? Come on, don't make us watch that inferior that NCAA shit. As far as I'm concerned we can pick a team when we start watching an American sport and as long as they don't bandwagon a team every time their team starts doing badly then they're a true fan to me.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What the fuck is an Alouette anyway?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Thought it was a Native American tribe?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate all this shit in the early weeks of football of what players are on pace to do. Does anyone really think Newton is getting 6800 yards and Brady will get 7500. Just leave this record breaking shit until near the end of the season. The only pace that might actually continue is the amount of sacks on Culter, I would lol if he ended up with 88.

Oh and Hixon is out for the year, with the same knee injury he got last year, after making that amazing catch.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hixon is never going to catch a break, is he? Sucks for him.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I hate all this shit in the early weeks of football of what players are on pace to do. Does anyone really think Newton is getting 6800 yards and Brady will get 7500. Just leave this record breaking shit until near the end of the season. The only pace that might actually continue is the amount of sacks on Culter, I would lol if he ended up with 88.
> 
> Oh and Hixon is out for the year, with the same knee injury he got last year, after making that amazing catch.


The David Carr chase is on for Cutler!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Looks like Gabbert is starting for the Jags. They have no choice. They found out McCown still sucks, like really, really sucks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Here's hoping Collins has a good game so our receivers can destroy the Steelers' secondary. WE CAN DO IT!


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Gabbert will look bad. Just watch. The only thing that can save him is Marcedes Lewis returning. If he's healthy. Other than that, there's no receivers to throw the ball to.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> Hixon is never going to catch a break, is he? Sucks for him.


Nope, can never catch a _break_, even though every time he's healthy, he always goes on a_ tear._


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*McCown :lmao

how is it that we as absolute fucking amateurs at best could see that years ago but people that are paid to do this shit cannot? That always baffles me.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Scouts are retarded, only thing worse is Al Davis.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

teams overrate the veteran presence so much. how did todd collins have a job in the nfl for over 10 years? i just dont get it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I really think it's just lack of quality QBs. It's a position that demands you improve by actually playing as much as you can. Nothing can simulate it, unlike the other positions.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So I'm watching Mike and Mike on ESPN 2 this morning...(part of my daily routine before work) and again Mike Greenberg states that if Matthew Stafford QB of the Detroit Lions plays all 16 games this year... Detroit wins the division, now the Lions being my home team I love the faith he has in us, however I only have Detroit winning the wildcard spot.. just wanted to get some others thoughts on Greenbergs words today...


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

has anyone been watching the A Football Life: Bill Belichick show


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



killacamt said:


> So I'm watching Mike and Mike on ESPN 2 this morning...(part of my daily routine before work) and again Mike Greenberg states that if Matthew Stafford QB of the Detroit Lions plays all 16 games this year... Detroit wins the division, now the Lions being my home team I love the faith he has in us, however I only have Detroit winning the wildcard spot.. just wanted to get some others thoughts on Greenbergs words today...


I picked Detroit to win the North too, assuming Stafford stays healthy. They match up well against GB, especially when/if Fairley is added to the mix. Same with Chicago actually. Green Bay isn't as good as most people say. They're a good team, of course, but it's not like they're the 85 Bears here, or even the 99 Rams.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I thought the Lions win the WC if they stay healthy, but GB is not looking good with their horrible pass D. Detroit has serious OL issues, and surprising they haven't given up a sack when Stafford is always getting hit and running all over the place to make plays. How the Lions play against Jared Allen this week should say a lot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Can anyone else imagine how good that division would be if the Vikings were like the 09 Vikings? It would easily be the best division in football and most interesting to watch.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> I picked Detroit to win the North too, assuming Stafford stays healthy. They match up well against GB, especially when/if Fairley is added to the mix. Same with Chicago actually. Green Bay isn't as good as most people say. They're a good team, of course, but it's not like they're the 85 Bears here, or even the 99 Rams.


I'll give you the 85 Bears but not the greatest show on turf, I've personally been going back and forth on this one. Once they get Fairley in the mix like you said I think Suh/Fairley will be the sickest combo the league has seen in quite some time. For now I'm sticking to my prediction that Detroit will be the 5 seed wildcard...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You think GB is as good as the 85 Bears but not the 99 Rams? I must be missing something here.

GB can't compare to either team.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



killacamt said:


> So I'm watching Mike and Mike on ESPN 2 this morning...(part of my daily routine before work) and again Mike Greenberg states that if Matthew Stafford QB of the Detroit Lions plays all 16 games this year... Detroit wins the division, now the Lions being my home team I love the faith he has in us, however I only have Detroit winning the wildcard spot.. just wanted to get some others thoughts on Greenbergs words today...


Lions could win the division. I like their team. But I doubt Stafford is suddenly gonna stop being frail. Would be nice to see, though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Since I'm bored I'll ask a random question.

If you were to start a team and had a choice between a rookie Manning and a rookie Brady which would you take?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Knowing what we know now? Manning. But them I'd draft defense and offensive line and build that unit up and just plug any dude into the offense.

They're 1A/1B though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Honestly, with the league as it is, I'd rather have a great QB and try to build around him than do it with a great defense and have a mediocre offense. 06 Bears prove that point pretty well I'd say.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh my point is Manning is the offense. He just needs an offensive line. Plug anyone in at RB, WR, and TE and you're good to go. Same with Brady.

Put Manning on that Bears team and they win that SB, and a few more SBs too. But that fucks with the nature of the universe. The Bears aren't meant to have a great QB.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Manning beats himself in the Superbowl? That'd be something to see 

And I thought you meant you would have a great defense with a bum at QB, but now that I see what you're saying I agree. You don't really need a whole lot of talent for those two to make you look good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah hypothetical Bears Manning owns real life Colts Manning because he can tell the defense what he's going to do and they can actually stop him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think that's like a paradox of some sorts because then Manning would continue to audible until eventually he just makes a completely random play that confuses Bears' Manning that causes the Earth to explode.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*As much as I dislike the guy, Manning fucking owns, no matter what team he is on. That's just the nature of life. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think that's like a paradox of some sorts because then Manning would continue to audible until eventually he just makes a completely random play that confuses Bears' Manning that causes the Earth to explode.


Good point. Hope it never happens.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Now that Manning is hurt, it's easy to see how much he's carried the Colts. That team looks awful without him. When Brady got hurt a few years back, the Pats just threw in Cassel and kept it moving, even though dude hadn't started since high school.

I'd take Manning every time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well Brady had better receivers, a better defense(if only because it was coached by Belichick), and a better replacement. I forgot my point, but Brady's team was just better which made it capable it carry on afterwards. I highly doubt that would be the case if he were too go out this year.

Oh and just looked up the list of the QBs with the highest average Passer rating and Romo is above both Brady and Manning. That just goes to show how terrible that stat is.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Pats always have it better. Better defense, better running game, sometimes better receivers (sometimes not), better backup QBs, better coach. Even if Brady went out this year, I'd bet anything Ryan Mallet would step in and keep them more competitive than Kerry Collins has the Colts.

The Colts have been a bad Manning injury away from the first pick in the draft, almost every year since they got him. Having Jim Sorgi as backup for so long was like a long running joke. But the main reason why I like Manning better, is because he drug the Colts to a Superbowl win with one of the worst run defenses I've ever seen in my life. 

And yeah, the QB rating system isn't great. But to be fair, there aren't stats to measure why Romo sucks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Would like to say our run offense only got bad when James left and our receivers have never EVER been bad, we've always had at least two great guys catching. Dungy was also a pretty good coach, just not as good as Bill.

Oh and for anyone that doesn't remeber, our defense actually played good in our Superbowl run while Manning played pretty average like compared to his usual self. Honestly the only bad game they had that postseason was against the Pats and thats when Manning decided to become super again so it all worked out in the clutch.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Oh my point is Manning is the offense. He just needs an offensive line. Plug anyone in at RB, WR, and TE and you're good to go. Same with Brady.
> 
> *Put Manning on that Bears team and they win that SB, and a few more SBs too. But that fucks with the nature of the universe. The Bears aren't meant to have a great QB.*


:lmao It's like a code of law for the Bears to never have a great QB. Or WR.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

http://www.mediafire.com/?cbynizn8a39kf65
http://www.mediafire.com/?pw72f35gc71p57x

not real NFL talk, but its my new ring tones


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Patriots* vs. Bills = i will lol if both teams put up 40 points
*Jaguars* vs. Panthers
49ers vs. *Bengals*
*Dolphins* vs. Browns
*Lions* vs. Vikings
Texans vs. *Saints*
Giants vs. *Eagles*
*Broncos *vs. Titans
*Jets* vs. Raiders
Chiefs vs. *Chargers*
*Ravens* vs. Rams
Packers vs. *Bears*
*Cardinals* vs. Seahawks
Falcons vs. *Buccaneers*
*Steelers* vs. Colts
Redskins vs. *Cowboys*


----------



## SuperBrawl

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Patriots *vs. Bills 
Jaguars vs. *Panthers*
*49ers *vs. Bengals
*Dolphins *vs. Browns
*Lions *vs. Vikings
Texans vs. *Saints*
Giants vs. *Eagles*
Broncos vs. *Titans*
Jets vs. *Raiders*
Chiefs vs. *Chargers*
*Ravens *vs. Rams
*Packers *vs. Bears
*Cardinals *vs. Seahawks
*Falcons *vs. Buccaneers
*Steelers *vs. Colts
Redskins vs. *Cowboys*


----------



## DMC6162

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Patriots *vs. Bills
Jaguars vs. *Panthers*
49ers vs. *Bengals*
*Dolphins* vs. Browns
*Lions* vs. Vikings
Texans vs. *Saints*
Giants vs. *Eagles*
Broncos vs.* Titans*
*Jets* vs. Raiders
Chiefs vs. *Chargers*
*Ravens *vs. Rams
Packers vs. *Bears*
*Cardinals* vs. Seahawks
*Falcons* vs. Buccaneers
*Steelers* vs. Colts
Redskins vs. *Cowboys*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wondering what game I'm getting here locally as the Bears/Pack are on at 3:30.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Eagles/Giants and Broncos/Titans, Bears/Packers late game. I like this schedule, get to watch Chris Johnson gash Denver of the Eagles roll the Giants.


----------



## wildx213

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm a little nervous about the Raiders today especially with Mangold out. We haven't been able to run the ball so we have to be able to do that. It will be close but im predicting a 4 or 7 point win.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Is Gates out for the chargers?

Hoping to catch the packs game tonight after missing all of the games last Sunday


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not sure yet. He plays at 3pm CDT so we won't know for sure until that kickoff is closer.

He's got foot problems again that he's played through in the past, but there's no way to know until San Diego releases their inactives later today.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Eagles/Giants and Broncos/Titans, Bears/Packers late game. I like this schedule, get to watch Chris Johnson gash Denver of the Eagles roll the Giants.


Hope you're right about CJ. I traded for him in another league.

I got Eagles/Giants, NO/Houston, and Bears/Packers later. Really looking forward to Bears/Packers game. It's in the rain. I'm a fan of mud games.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

NFL.com says Gates is out so I'd assume he is. Foster is out again too so I'm starting Tate in one of my leagues (hoping that the Texans don't start gunning it right away). Foster could become an afterthought if he keeps missing games.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Gates has a tear near the plantar fascitis he suffered from last year they said on Countdown, Peyton Hillis is also out, hastings wil start, Knowson Moreno is active.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That doesn't heal easily. He'll deal with that all year again and maybe for the rest of his career.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Eagles/Giants first then Bears/Packer later and then Steerler/Colts some great games tonight.

its raining pretty bad in Soldier Field i've heard and Rodgers does not play that great there so i'm taking the bears.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ the giants receivers


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

nice to see giant punkers still kicking it to DeSean


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> nice to see giant punkers still kicking it to DeSean


Absolutely love your sig. 

Can see a touchdown on this drive, Eagles to set the precedent early on.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So what games are on people's TV? Mine are the Pats/Bills and Giants/Eagles.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants/Eagles and Broncos/Titans for me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Texans/Saints, Eagles/Giants, and later on Packers/Bears, & Steelers/Colts.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Haha, Gabbert's 1st drive in the NFL ends with a Safety.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I've got Eagles/Giants, got redzone on to keep track of the Broncos score though.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



KingCrash said:


> Giants/Eagles and Broncos/Titans for me.


Same, since we're in the opposing markets for the CBS game. What's everyone's late game? I got packers/Bears.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

common Eli


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pats/Bills, Giants/Eagles, Titans/Broncos. Would like the Lions game but oh well.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Texans/Saints, Eagles/Giants, and later on Packers/Bears, & Steelers/Colts.


Fucking bullshit, I only have one late game today, CBS is running the rodeo here


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Same, since we're in the opposing markets for the CBS game. What's everyone's late game? I got packers/Bears.


I've got Packers @ Bears 



LIL JOHNNY said:


> So what games are on people's TV? Mine are the Pats/Bills and Giants/Eagles.


Jags @ Panthers D) and Giants @ Eagles


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I have one early game. I think CBS is showing Golf. I only have a interest in one and half of the games that are played this week so I don't care.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If you give up a long TD to Jacobs in the pass game, you fucking suck. Eagles a Dream Team.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Casey Matthews is no Cley.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> I've got Packers @ Bears
> 
> 
> 
> Jags @ Panthers D) and Giants @ Eagles


You get the Panthers game? Damn you 

And nice avy @ IMP. Fake fan obv.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants score.

Patriots up 14-0 already, yeah...looking good.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Holy fucking blown coverage Batman, what was that Eagles?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> You get the Panthers game? Damn you


The one time being in Jacksonville's market helps.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> You get the Panthers game? Damn you
> 
> And nice avy @ IMP. Fake fan obv.


I'm looking up the roster so I can name some of the weapons Bradford has. That's real fan status I think.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So, will Brady get another 400+ yard performance today? He is on his way.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Charmqn said:


> So, will Brady get another 400+ yard performance today? He is on his way.


What is he already, 2 TDs and over 100 yards? Yeah.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lance Kendricks I hope, he was my gates back up in one league. Sims-Walker, Pettis, Silva(think that's the KO return guy from hawaii, or was it Silas? Know too many Hawaii WR's :side


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Fucking bullshit, I only have one late game today, CBS is running the rodeo here


lmao that's pretty weak.

I'll be suprised if the Bills can even stay in this game. They have a history of getting blown out by the Pats. Already 14-0.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Gabbert's gonna die.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lions need to get their shit together. Then again, the Vikings have been great in the first half and terrible in the second half this year so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If anyone could try and threaten Marino's single season record, Brady right now is that guy. Not saying he will do it, but he might threaten it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Pats D isn't good so we'll see. Being down 1 turnover early was not the best start for the Bills.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Lance Kendricks I hope, he was my gates back up in one league. Sims-Walker, Pettis, Silva(think that's the KO return guy from hawaii, or was it Silas? Know too many Hawaii WR's :side


Only good player is Sims-Walker. He plays for the Rams I think. 

Laughing at Blaine getting sacked for a safety. That's a nice way to kick off your first start.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam's been so fucking inaccurate today. It's pissing me off.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

IMPULSE why do you hate your local team so much?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Good job Buffalo.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao Another pick. Pats are wrecking the Bills.

Hoping the Panthers can pull out their first today.

Edit: 4 targets to Smith and 0 catches. :sad:


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Another Turnover by Buffalo.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Brye said:


> :lmao Another pick. Pats are wrecking the Bills.
> 
> Hoping the Panthers can pull out their first today.
> 
> Edit: 4 targets to Smith and 0 catches. :sad:


He's overthrown him greatly each time.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Eagles :lmao


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn that was a heck of a run by Cruz for that TD. Eagles couldn't tackle for shit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Buffalo has pretty much lost then. The Pats don't turnover the ball, and will pretty much score with every possession. So even IF the Bills could score on every drive, they'll be down 2-3 TDs.

Eagles safeties and LBs are some of the worst in the league.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*





Gabbert could have had a worse safety.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You have to tackle, you can't let Cruz go down for 70+ yards for a TD like that.

And did the Bills go for it on 4 and 14 in the first quarter?


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> He's overthrown him greatly each time.


Damn. (N)

5-0 lead. So strange. :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> IMPULSE why do you hate your local team so much?


It came from me being an immature grounded child liking to get under his parents skin. When I was grounded my TV consisted of a Ravens game and maybe a Wizards game. I actually like the Wizards, but something about Ray Lewis irks me and I hate crows.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Holy fucking blown coverage Batman, what was that Eagles?


Reposted for continuing truth.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That wasn't a blown coverage Stacks, that was just really, really sucking at what you do. Tackling =/= coverage.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



KingCrash said:


> You have to tackle, you can't let Cruz go down for 70+ yards for a TD like that.
> 
> And did the Bills go for it on 4 and 14 in the first quarter?


Yes .... fpalm


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I also find the Ravens to be dirty. Their current coach is also annoying with his constant whining.

I'm amused that New England defense actually showed up.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Charles Johnson has been worth every penny.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Only good player is Sims-Walker. He plays for the Rams I think.


Considering the Rams spent their 2-4th round picks on kendricks, pettis, and silas respectively, someone better step up.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> I also find the Ravens to be dirty. Their current coach is also annoying with his constant whining.
> 
> I'm amused that New England defense actually showed up.


LOL @ your rotating Rams avatars. So did you become a Steelers fans because of your Ravens hatred?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> That wasn't a blown coverage Stacks, that was just really, really sucking at what you do. Tackling =/= coverage.


I know, it was still a WTF was that Eagles?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah Eagles have serious problems defensively.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Eagles with their different types of hand offs


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

G-Men are up 14-0, but I am not going to gloat yet. I remember how last year's game went, lol. 

I will say this though, I think Vick is scared of getting hit. There was a point where he could have run for the 1st down and didn't do it and some of his throws have been erratic. G's D, you need to keep the pressure on him!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> LOL @ your rotating Rams avatars. So did you become a Steelers fans because of your Ravens hatred?


Yeah, I picked up a pattern and became a Steelers fans solely. Mainly because i was fascinated by Tommy Maddox must have been his last name. Underdog stories are also attractive.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> LOL @ your rotating Rams avatars. So did you become a Steelers fans because of your Ravens hatred?


He should adopt the Browns as his team if he hates the ravens so much.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LeSean McCoy is a great player


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Lions have failed to get positive yardage after 2 drives?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> He should adopt the Browns as his team if he hates the ravens so much.


I can't stand the Browns ever since they embarrassed the Steelers in a cold weather game a couple of seasons ago. If the Steelers had won they would be in the playoffs, but you could say that about any game the defense/ben fumbled away that season.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well despite some mistakes, the Bills are playing OK considering who they're up against.

Edit: Vick has made some terrible throws. The Giants could have 4 interceptions by now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Yeah, I picked up a pattern and became a Steelers fans solely. Mainly because i was fascinated by Tommy Maddox must have been his last name. Underdog stories are also attractive.


Maddox is a pretty rad last name. 



Incredibly Hawt said:


> LeSean McCoy is a great player


He's their best player by far. The Eagles look lost, every one of them.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Vick looks pretty bad in this game


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I just realized I picked Arizona in Survival League. Uh oh.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Would really like to see how and why Stafford has like 10 yards.

Houston/NO is a pretty damn good game so far. That was to be expected of course.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Would really like to see how and why Stafford has like 10 yards.
> 
> Houston/NO is a pretty damn good game so far. That was to be expected of course.


 3 and outs


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

OMG when did the Browns start using their best player


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Maddox is a pretty rad last name.
> 
> 
> 
> He's their best player by far. The Eagles look lost, every one of them.


I was ten years old. I though he was rad until I realized he sucked. At the same time I thought every line backer that lined up next to Lewis was better than him.

I remember that ever time a team would beat the Eagles in the pre season. Radio personalties would throw out that the team had game planned for the Eagles while the Eagles didn't. That whole team annoys me.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Awesome insight @ Stax. I want to see how and why the 3 and outs happened.

Was it because Maddox was also an XFL guy?:side:


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> OMG when did the Browns start using their best player


Joe Haden? They've always used him 8*D.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

"Bradshaw needed 5, he gained 42"


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Is the Texans offensive line any good?

I'm already dreading Schaub picking apart the secondary or doing what the Ravens did and utilize tight ends across the middle.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bad pass protection, Mister. Allen and Robison are causing havoc.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Is the Texans offensive line any good?
> 
> I'm already dreading Schaub picking apart the secondary or doing what the Ravens did and utilize tight ends across the middle.


It's OK. The Saints have had trouble getting pressure this season and Vilma is out so they might be looking better than what they are.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

why can't the giant WR's catch balls, i mean its like evey week Eli has 4 or 5 tiped balls don't they have WR coaches


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bit of the boo birds coming out every time Chris Johnson runs the ball.

And now Britt is down after turning it over.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pats might score 30 points before this half is over.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ the giants going for it on 4th down


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Britt just left on a cart. Ouch.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I know we have a lot of injuries every year, but does it seem like more this year? I mean so early and all.



IMPULSE said:


> Is the Texans offensive line any good?
> 
> I'm already dreading Schaub picking apart the secondary or doing what the Ravens did and utilize tight ends across the middle.


Yeah they're good. Foster/Tate don't have good games on their own.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> It's OK. The Saints have had trouble getting pressure this season and Vilma is out so they might be looking better than what they are.


If their good then Steelers are fucked. Woodley needs to show up. One fluke sack by Harrison won't convince me that he's at full strength. I also expect Keisel to be back next week and the Steelers coaching staff is in love w/ older players and he'll start over Hood. I'm pretty confident that Hood is the only 3-4 DE they have that has pass rushing skills while also being able to stop the run. 

I also noticed that Troy got his roaming role back from Timmons.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Awesome insight @ Stax. I want to see how and why the 3 and outs happened.
> 
> Was it because Maddox was also an XFL guy?:side:


Well, looking at the first quarter drive chart, he was sacked on both 3rd downs. Detroit hadn't given up a sack yet this season, but their O-Line is not good, as I've said before, this game would be a solid test for how far they have come.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants have gone for it on 4th every game so far and have yet to convert. 

GUYS! STOP IT!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Stafford hurt his throwing hand, too.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Already not looking good on my football pics this week unless things change and everyone I didn't pick starts playing like The Vikings (i.e. badly) in the 2nd quarter.

Hope the Bears win, but I didn't pick them either.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ DeSean start with Brandon Jacobs, Jacobs would fuck him hard.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Well, looking at the first quarter drive chart, he was sacked on both 3rd downs. Detroit hadn't given up a sack yet this season, but their O-Line is not good, as I've said before, this game would be a solid test for how far they have come.


That doesn't tell the whole story though. What's happening on 1st and 2nd?

I guess it really can be boiled down to the Vikes are dominating the line of scrimmage. It could be shitty play calling though, not adapting to what Minnesota is doing.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> If their good then Steelers are fucked. Woodley needs to show up. One fluke sack by Harrison won't convince me that he's at full strength. I also expect Keisel to be back next week and the Steelers coaching staff is in love w/ older players and he'll start over Hood. I'm pretty confident that Hood is the only 3-4 DE they have that has pass rushing skills while also being able to stop the run.
> 
> I also noticed that Troy got his roaming role back from Timmons.


Troy is bad apparently. Warren Sapp says the defense sucks and Troy's the reason why.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants are being stupid now. Rolle, you IDIOT!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It looks like the Titans have fallen back down to earth. Which has me questioning how good are the Ravens? I guess the Rams game could provide quality but I don't have them winning their division. Before any Raven fans get upset at my posts again, I don't think the Steelers are a gift to the NFL at this point.

@ DH. The only bad thing about Troy is his tackling form. When he leaps and misses or graze the carrier it's painful.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Troy is bad apparently. Warren Sapp says the defense sucks and Troy's the reason why.


:lmao that was seriously said by Sapp? Were his eyes wide and was he fake smiling while he said it?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the after whistle stuff in this giants/eagles game is hilarious


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> :lmao that was seriously said by Sapp? Were his eyes wide and was he fake smiling while he said it?


Yep. I'm not surprised though since he's a fucking idiot. Early last year he said Roddy White wasn't very good because he wasn't consistently good, but then went onto say that guys like Miles Austin and Desean Jackson were good (oh the irony).


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> That doesn't tell the whole story though. What's happening on 1st and 2nd?
> 
> I guess it really can be boiled down to the Vikes are dominating the line of scrimmage. It could be shitty play calling though, not adapting to what Minnesota is doing.


Pretty much that. And they're singling Calvin Johnson with Cook. Leaves an extra safety to the Vikes' disposal.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i knew last year was a fluke by Devin McCourty


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol Titans just fluked because of a bad snap on the punt so they had to run.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The saddest thing is Kern is so far the leading rusher for the titans. Damn lucky on that.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the titans punter is a badass


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Really? Just checked because Johnson had gotten me some points but those are all from receiving lol. Whatever, I'm sure he'll break a big one today.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Yep. I'm not surprised though since he's a fucking idiot. Early last year he said Roddy White wasn't very good because he wasn't consistently good, but then went onto say that guys like Miles Austin and Desean Jackson were good (oh the irony).


If you watch NFL Network or ESPN and expect anything positive to be said about the Steelers than your kidding yourself. Sapp has already written off the team. 

Cotchery is back iirc so the Steelers might fall in love w/ their 5 wide again. It's already been proven that this doesn't work but Arians loves his repetition in play calling. I also hope Arians doesn't watch College Football b/c if he saw the Oklahoma State game then I expect WR screen galore tonight.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

5-3 Car/Jax. Is the Jax D good? I've been wondering this.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cam Newton just got gameplanned for. That's the answer to everything.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

But GB said fuck a gameplan? But yeah, generic "gameplanning" is a reason thrown around a lot.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Really? Just checked because Johnson had gotten me some points but those are all from receiving lol. Whatever, I'm sure he'll break a big one today.


Yeah CJ's rushing total is fucking pathetic. Is this guy done? (I'm just being dumbass knee jerk reaction guy, don't mind me)


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Blaine Gabbert is getting beaten by the rain :lmao


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Eagles are going to score before the half. Oh G-Men...uh.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn it Wes


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady intercepted...


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Williams has been letting the panthers down ever since signing that big contract.

Brady has 3 TDs and 220 yards already? :fpalm? Can't wait until he comes, hopefully, back to earth against the Jets or Ravens who always INT him.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> But GB said fuck a gameplan? But yeah, generic "gameplanning" is a reason thrown around a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah CJ's rushing total is fucking pathetic. Is this guy done? (I'm just being dumbass knee jerk reaction guy, don't mind me)


I don't know. I just don't believe that the Jaguars have a good defense or I don't want to. They did get handled by the Jets but held the Titans to 14 points. I don't think the Titans are that good of an offense though. They have the weapons but can't put it together.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jonathan Stewart just had an AMAZING play. He was hit in the front, flipped backwards, rolled over a Jags player and turned a 5 yard gain into like 70.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants have got to control their tempers or we are going to see some ejections here.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What a fucking play from Stewart.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

that Jonathan Stewart play was great


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> I don't know. I just don't believe that the Jaguars have a good defense or I don't want to. They did get handled by the Jets but held the Titans to 14 points. I don't think the Titans are that good of an offense though. They have the weapons but can't put it together.


I'm in the same boat. Not enough good information yet. Not that I even care about Jax, just wondering if that team has a good D so they'll stick around in game while Gabbert fails.

I need to see this Stewert play. Sounds awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Called back? Are you fucking me?


----------



## Olympus

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

They overturned it. -.-


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fucking Vikings.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

C-O-N-SPIRACY


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao Vick still on the field, not knowing it was FG time. Despite totally sucking (save the amazing McCoy), the Eagles are totally in this game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Called back? Are you fucking me?


They scammed cam and his team.

I saw enough highlight runs w/ Florida embarrassing Kentucky's run defense last night.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

HOLY SHIT @ the weather in the Jags/Panthers game


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> They scammed cam and his team.
> 
> I saw enough highlight runs w/ Florida embarrassing Kentucky's run defense last night.


*Holy shit, I think Florida just scored again.*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ the Panthers pass D :lmao


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> HOLY SHIT @ the weather in the Jags/Panthers game


Of all the games to be played in a damn monsoon, it's one with two rookie QBs.

And can anyone explain what's happening in Minnesota?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Really?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WTF is up with the Saints' uniforms? They look awful.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lions offense hasn't gotten into a rhythm and the Vikings have controlled it with Peterson and McNabb has actually done well.

Fucking Metrodome.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

CJ2K is really playing like he is worth all that money uh


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Johnson sucks, no excuses because he brought it onto himself.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

come on Brady don't fuck with my Fantasy points


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Eh, he's been decent in the passing game today besides one catch he should have had for an easy TD. Not like Ringer's doing any better against Denver.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> CJ2K is really playing like he is worth all that money uh


He's pissed he's not the highest paid RB, and it shows


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Being a receiver isn't what he's being paid to do. He is making the Titans one dimensional and Hasselbeck won't be able to keep up these great games week after week.

AP wanted a new contract as well, but he prepared for the season, showed up to practices and such, and he's been dominating so far.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Peterson was also on the last year of his contract, unlike Johnson.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh man, if Peters dragged that pile for a TD I would have shat a brick :lmao

Nevada had a LB who used to be a RB a couple years ago who dragged two players 20 yards into the end zone after an INT :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What's this the Lions are driving?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Where the fuck is Calvin Johnson?

Edit: Ohey ;D


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

There he is DH. lol


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Megatron baby! That's what happen when you put 1 on 1 coverage with him.

Hopefully that's a spark.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the entire o line getting a false start :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> the entire o line getting a false start :lmao


The Ravens did it in the pre season against the Redskins.

The Bills are back in the game against Pats.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If the Bills win ... :|


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LMAO @ The Jags Punter dropping the ball


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

More good field position. Let's punch another in and shut this crowd up. Please.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

McCoy


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

NOBODY circles the wagon like the Bills.

Lions making their push at a comeback as well.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pats are going to fuck it up


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'll give the Giants this. I expected the Eagles to kill us. The fact that we are only down 2 heading into the 4th is stunning to me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

STOP THE LOSING STREAK BILLS, I BELIEVE.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

At least we got points, but it'd be nice for the line to at least put a hand on these ends.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> WTF is up with the Saints' uniforms? They look awful.


Pretty sure they're the throwbacks. Unfortunately they throwback to the 70s or so when people had no fucking clue what looked good. The Bucs old unis are from the same era I'd bet.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I should feel good that Vick is out, but Kafka is good.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Pretty sure they're the throwbacks. Unfortunately they throwback to the 70s or so when people had no fucking clue what looked good. The Bucs old unis are from the same era I'd bet.


70's Mustashe begs to differ.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Titans are going to pretty much give away this game with penalties.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What happen to Vick? Injured again or something?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wes Welker is killing me.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Helmet to Helmet I heard.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

@McQueen: There are exceptions to every rule.:side:



Father Flex said:


> Wes Welker is killing me.


It's not just you. He's killed a lot of people this year so far.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Father Flex said:


> Wes Welker is killing me.


It would be pretty surprising if you lost considering Foster is out and he has him started.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Pretty sure they're the throwbacks. Unfortunately they throwback to the 70s or so when people had no fucking clue what looked good. The Bucs old unis are from the same era I'd bet.


Whatchhu talkin about? The creamsicles are great. (seriously)


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Vick isn't out btw.

Creamcicle is AMAZING in an ironic way I agree. That decal on the helmet ftw.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ray Lewis is the only one allowed to kill in the NFL.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I will lol if M. Jones Drew gets paid more then Cj2k


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It would be pretty surprising if you lost considering Foster is out and he has him started.


I don't think I will lose either. He's getting next to nothing from Stewart and Foster so hopefully that makes up for Welker's soon to be 30 pt game. 

But then again, who knows. I do have McCluster starting.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



McQueen said:


> Ray Lewis is the only one allowed to kill in the NFL.


Dunta Robinson has developed into a killer falcon. An eagle killer, imo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol Broncos, what were you thinking.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why the fuck don't people punt anymore? LOL dumbass Eagles.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ive got wes and brady on my fantasy team and rob 2.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

G-Men & Eagles are now 1 a piece on idiot plays on 4th down. lol.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not sure what's up with the Titans D. I thought Jim Schwartz left a few years ago.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well the Vikings are doing their part in letting us back in. Let's take advantage of that.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Vikings gonna blow this game too


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Texans going to beat the Saints? Does that mean they're the real deal.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's great to see another collapse and it not be the Lions doing it.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

CRUZ.

He just beat Asomugha :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Texans are the real deal. Their defense is stout and more importantly, the pass defense is legit.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Who is this victor cruz guy?

I remember that fluike game he had vs the giants


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That might not be a TD by Cruz though. He dropped the ball. Still, Asomugha is paid a lot of money to stop WRs like Cruz.

Houston should be up by a LOT more than they are. They bogged down in the red zone on a lot of drives.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Texans pass D will only ever be considered legit to me if they can't shutdown Manning or at least not get destroyed by him when he comes back.

Calvin has 6 TDs in three games.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Texans pass d is ranked number 1, WHAT!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Well since Calvin Johnson's arrived, I have another question - where's Steve Smith?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lob/fade to J. Graham for 6. Saints need a stop.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Giants came to play! I'm impressed.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Alright I guess let's hold them to a FG here.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If the viks go for it and anyone not names ap carrys the ball i say fire everyone


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lions special teams are letting them down. Not that the defense has been stellar either, but still.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

FIRE DEM ALL


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Thanks for not taking the points Vikings. 'Preciate it.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fascinated by Peterson's ability and will but sorry, you're not going to move the sticks with Suh clogging the middle. Even if AD runs it.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> If the viks go for it and anyone not names ap carrys the ball i say fire everyone


:side:

EDIT: Third INT for Brady today.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady with 3 picks


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady's third pick? Jesus.

HE'S HUMAN.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Lions special teams are letting them down. Not that the defense has been stellar either, but still.


The defense has done well for the most part. The O couldn't stay on the field at all in the first half and they still held them to a few FGs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Houston still hasn't learned that you HAVE to get TDs. You have to put away teams when you can. Texans are in trouble in NO.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

No lead is safe when you are going against Drew Brees.


----------



## AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I know it's 26:24 but anybody fancy giving me a quick rundown of what the Texans, Saint's game has been like? Texans are the real deal?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady has as many INTs this season as last season.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Holy hell on that pass inference call. And now the touchdown. Fitzpatrick looks like a hero now.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TD Drew Brees!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Kareem Jackson needs to end this trash talk. Moore is shredding him.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills are going to win


----------



## shutupchico

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

brady is everything for this team, when he doesn't play well, they probably won't win.


----------



## AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Aw, just as I posted Saints got a TD.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Saints gets the 2 point conversion.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills are looking like a legitimate team still.

 at Greg Olsen although Newton ain't playing great.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Texans are doing better than I thought they would. I was expecting something like 31-17 NO, but this game looks like it's going to go down to the last play.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

No comment on Buffalo (don't want to jinx that shit).

Turnovers are a big deal though. I'll leave it at that.

Let's see if the Texans are for real. If they are, they'll win this game.

DH, Houston really should be up like 49-32, but they've settled for a lot of FGs deep in the red zone.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Teams need to learn that they need to put their foot on the Saints throat cause Drew Brees finds a way to win in the 4th.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You know what the Pats/Bills remind me of? The COlts/Pats game last year when everything would go smoothly and then Manning would throw a pick. :no: We should have had that game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I bench pedagrow or how ever you spell it and he has 10 catches 100+ yards


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

BILLS


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pick for a TD.:lmao 

Welcome to the Brady nightmare.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

4 INTs and now the Bills lead.

And the Vikings have fully blown the lead.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

New ballgame boys and girls.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills are a good team.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Vikings gonna Vike. LOL'in here, gonna be a total asshole at the bar tonight, especially if DA BEARS can pull off a win.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brady was bound to have a bad day at some point. So great it's against the Bills. So funny that the Bills are FOR REAL.:lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

4 Picks :no: now


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Where the fuck did the Bills come from.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> 4 Picks :no: now


So you're not a Colts fan anymore?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

A pick 6 for Brady? HE IS MANNING FROM LAST YEAR. One fucking game equals the amount of picks he had ALL LAST SEASON.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Concussions and breaking hands. Vick seems to be very fragile.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

holy shit.

TExans just scored on a crazy fluke play.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

INSANE PLAY IN NO. I'm not even sure what I just saw. Texans are up.

Yeah, I've never seen anything like it, not live at least.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

How the fuck does concussions make you fragile? Or a broken hand? The hand came from a helmet to helmet and same with the concussion.


What did the Texans do? I NEED TO KNOW.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What was that


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Buffalo is for real guys! God bless them! 

Giants....I will not celebrate yet. I've seen Giants blow more sure games than this.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This should be the Bills new gimmick. Getting their asses handed to them the first half, only to storm back and win every week.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ocho :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Great throw by colt mccoy


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The ball bounced off three players four times and right into a Texan receiver's hands. He ran it in after that.

Crazy fucking game here.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL, and Ochocinco can't catch the ball. He sucked every since he changed his name. Should of back to Chad Johnson.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

niners! staring 2-1 right in the face!


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I would say Texans can take this, but there is way too much time for Brees.

Awesome throw by Mccoy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



LIL JOHNNY said:


> This should be the Bills new gimmick. Getting their asses handed to them the first half, only to storm back and win every week.


Sounds like the Steelers last year...UNTIL THE SUPERBOWL LOLOLOL


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Vikings, if we manage to pull this one out over you, I'm gonna lmao all day.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wes with 180 yards


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pats get the 4th down.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

uh. bengals are driving. wtf.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Texans & Saints are tearing it up! Buffalo, Detroit, & Houston. The unusual suspects are shining this year and I like it.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> How the fuck does concussions make you fragile? Or a broken hand? The hand came from a helmet to helmet and same with the concussion.
> 
> 
> What did the Texans do? I NEED TO KNOW.


Fragile and Vick are things that go together. With him being so small people make the assumption that he gets injured more easily. He had injuries on back to back weeks. I can call him fragile if I want. I also hold the belief that players are always fragile the first week when coming back from an injury.

They beat the Colts.

Laughing at Ocho Cinco.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Welker with 200 yards today


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It slipped my mind that the Browns were playing. The best quarterback in the league just beat the Dolphins.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Fragile and Vick are things that go together. With him being so small people make the assumption that he gets injured more easily. He had injuries on back to back weeks. I can call him fragile if I want. I also hold the belief that players are always fragile the first week when coming back from an injury.
> 
> They beat the Colts.
> 
> Laughing at Ocho Cinco.


ANY QB would suffer those types of injures when getting hit with a helmet, including Big Ben. Toughness such an overrated term to give to players.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fuck yeah Hanson. C'mon D finish this out and steal one.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wes make me me happy that lm short


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

texans should try a pass rush. brees has way too much time.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I love that Brady is close to 400 yards again and we will say that it has not been his best game haha.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*The Cinci-San Fran game is ugly to watch lol*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

MARK INGRAM WITH THE SCORE!!!!!


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brees is amazing. He is ice cold.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Browns with the win


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate CBS. From Denver/Titans to Miami/Cleveland and now to Jacksonville/Cleveland.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Charmqn said:


> I love that Brady is close to 400 yards again and we will say that it has not been his best game haha.


400 yards literally means nothing when you get 4 picks.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ANY QB would suffer those types of injures when getting hit with a helmet, including Big Ben. Toughness such an overrated term to give to players.


???

No it's not. Injuries are pretty much unavoidable. Toughness is being hurt and still playing. Is Vick's throwing hand broken?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I can't believe they just went for it on 4th down and got the TD.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

My ninja wes


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Brees gets the 2 point conversion and Brady gets the TD on 4th down.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ANY QB would suffer those types of injures when getting hit with a helmet, including Big Ben. Toughness such an overrated term to give to players.


He came off a concussion so I can assume he'll be fragile the next week. Why are you picking apart my assumption? Big Ben is fragile and the last time I checked a team leader called out his toughness when Big Ben missed a Raven's game after he suffered a concussion. From that I can assume Vick is tougher than Ben for playing a week after an concussion. I didn't even mention toughness, because I hate toughness because it can cost teams games. If your hurt I don't want to see you play. Unless the players is a corner that's better than Mcfadden or Gay.

The broken hand is non throwing for Vick.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Niners INT!! 

2-1!


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

PANTHERS WIN!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

VICTORY~!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This texans/saints game looks epic can't wait to download it


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I am happy Cam and the Panthers got their win.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

GIANTS WIN!!! THANK YOU GOD!!!! 

The NYG I saw today was not the team that played on Monday. Great D, efficient offense, no major mistakes. It was great!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wow. Welker's stat line is ridiculous.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*the Pats defense is scary awful. lol Here's to hoping the Bills run ou t the clock and get the three.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pretty much game over for Houston. 4th and forever. Schaub could be injured/concussed.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> VICTORY~!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Here come the Viqueens driving


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What were the Rams thinking with that play.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Alright Stafford put your money where your arm is and lead them to a GW FG here. Lots of time with 3 TO's.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Suggs is going for Defensive MVP.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Another touchdown. The bills are feeling it right now.

Actually, they might call this back. He looks down.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

nice play from the Bills.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I don't want to say the Bills won cause there is still time for Brady.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oakland just drove down on the Jets. Might be a long day for Rex.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Billllllls. Makes me laugh. Still time for Brady though of course.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Saints will win it.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao my facebook is literally 3000 "WTF Patriots" status updates and my "PANTHERS WIN" mixed in there somewhere.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol Lions and false starts.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TD Baltimore! Amazing throw by Flacco.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jared Allen needs that mullet


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

it didnt look like jackson in the endzone but we'll see...


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*That's good for the Bills. They get to run clock now*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Charmqn said:


> Suggs is going for Defensive MVP.


I've been sayin the same thing


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I honestly don't know what will happen in the Pats-Bills game anymore.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

69 is a man beast


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

C'mon Lions, get it together.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills, don't blow this. If they win.....Good Lord!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Randy Moss would still fucking make these catches


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills really should get the TD here because I would never want to trust Brady with any amount of time left on the clock.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

wow the bills almost fucked it up.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

New England getting mad. That was a cheap ass hit.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills are going to win


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao fucking idiot forward lateral


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol so many penalties in the last 2 minutes in the Bills game.


Oh and I totally called the Bills win, don't believe me than look at Vbookie. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

How do you fuck up a kneel down


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Will they fuck up a chip shot? We'll see.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> How do you fuck up a kneel down


Doesn't matter. Dude just has to hit this kick.

:lmao I fucking love it that the BILLS are good. 3-0 and they beat the Pats.

Pats' D needs serious work.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hope this guy misses it


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

A missed field goal would be greatness.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

WAY TO GO BILLS!!!!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Bills win!








*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Good strategy leading to the win.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

rodgers is doing work to the bears defense right now.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Akmin on commentary im gonna start my new drinking game

i will take a shot everytime akmin takes about himself i will take a shot. Come play guys


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Lions absolutely suck at defending the 69 position


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Is it to safe to say that the Bills are a legit threat?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rams are so useless. Flacco gives you a gift and you don't even accept it.

Cundiff missed anyway so everything is good in the world.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

FUCKING INCREDIBLE BY CALVIN JOHNSON. Kinda marked out.

Lions 3-0 too.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Akmin on commentary im gonna start my new drinking game
> 
> i will take a shot everytime akmin takes about himself i will take a shot. Come play guys


Not worth the liver damage and probable death

GOD DAMNIT CALVIN JOHNSON


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn. The Lions just won this game. Kick it now.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Wow, what a catch by Johnson!*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Heap just got nailed with a blindside hit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> Is it to safe to say that the Bills are a legit threat?


yes. Fitzpatrick has been very good over his last like 8 games or so.

Just need that defense to sure up a bit.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Great catch by Johnson, Lions win it to end their streak.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Detroit is 3-0 for the first time in 31 YEARS. LOL, that's kinda cool.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm 6-2 in my predictions so far.

Only ones I got wrong were the Patriots/Bills & Jets/Eagles.

Would've never predicted that the Lions & Bills would start off 3-0 while the Eagles start off with a losing record.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Bills 3-0, Lions 3-0. What the hell?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm 6-2 in my predictions so far.
> 
> Only ones I got wrong were the Patriots/Bills & Jets/Eagles.
> 
> Would've never predicted that the Lions & Bills would start off 3-0 while the Eagles start off with a losing record.


The Lions don't surprise me that much. The Bills and Eagles do.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This might actually be the best week ever so far. Texans/Saints game was incredible(judging from the highlights), Lions/Viking provided a great comeback and a great game altogether, Newton gets his first win, Titans/Bronco game was a good watch and came down to the wire at the end, Miami/Cleveland was great, and BILLS WIN AND MAKE BRADY LOOK HUMAN. Incredible so far.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Wait a minute, I thought the Eagles team was supposed to be the best team ever assembled. 


*


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

3-0!!!!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Vikings blow a half time lead for 3straight week, must be their new gimmick


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate the Rams already. Where's Bradford's protection?


----------



## The_Great_One_316

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sanchez is an idiot.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I've gotta tell you guys, there's nothing more hilarious than Texans fans reactions when they lose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> I've gotta tell you guys, there's nothing more hilarious than Texans fans reactions when they lose.


I don't know, a lot of Pats fans on other forums are a lot more hilarious, especially when losing to the Bills.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

GREG JENNING!!!!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steelers fans reactions during the game is the greatest stuff. They aren't pleased unless every game is a shut out and every possession results in a touchdown.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



The_Great_One_316 said:


> Sanchez is an idiot.


I saw that. Horrible judgement but I laughed haha.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I'm sorry, but fuck you Minny. Jared Allen is a total douche btw (although he absolutely kicked Sackus's ass today). Fuck yeah, 3-0. I'm so confused by this success. We've had a game where we had to fend off a late comeback, a game where we blew the opponent out, and a game where we came back down 20 at half. We're winning in a bunch of different ways, and it's great.

Being no worse then 3-1 going into the MNF game is awesome as well (although Dallas is totally beatable; as is everyone of course).


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Dumbass Jets returnman Kerley trying to kill himself running without a helmet.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wow, what a debut by Torrey Smith. Another TD from Flacco to Smith


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rams secondary is awful. Raven fans have been complaining about how underwhelming Smith is and he's blowing by the Rams. Would have two touchdowns if Flacco didn't overthrow him. Nevermind this bum got a touchdown in the middle of me typing my post.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Pretty nice.play by the ravens


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I don't know, a lot of Pats fans on other forums are a lot more hilarious, especially when losing to the Bills.


I'm not really gonna start overreacting, I know we'll bounce back from it.

I'm not liking our defense though.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Freemen better suck for 3 quarters and have a 4th comeback


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh yay, Buck and Aikman are gonna be doing the Lions game next week against the Cowboys...


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I officially hate this team. I need to start rooting for a Ravens/Jets tie next week.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

My G-Men got a huge win over the Eagles, the Pats lost, and the Lions & Bills are still 3-0. I'd say I had a good day.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

3rd TD for Torrey Smith in the 1st quarter


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Torrey smith is in rape mode


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate the Rams so much.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Torrey Smith with 3 TDs in the first quarter.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You must be on cloud nine right now TripleG. You were pretty happy in your last video and this should increase that.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Every team in the NFC West should go play in the CFL/UFL or something.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Every team in the NFC West should go play in the CFL/UFL or something.



:lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

They'd probably all lose in the CFL. They'd forget you only get 3 downs in the CFL.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Big i just hear a big kuhn chant da fuck


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm moving onto rooting for the Santonio Holmes. I feel embarrassed for the Rams actual fanbase.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hope this guy misses it


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> I'm moving onto rooting for the Santonio Holmes. I feel embarrassed for the Rams actual fanbase.


:lmao

The Rams are awful aren't they. Josh McDaniels is a football moron.

The funny thing is they could still win the West.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> :lmao
> 
> The Rams are awful aren't they. Josh McDaniels is a football moron.


They just let Ray Rice run for 17 yards on a 2nd & 20. I told people McDaniels would drag this team down in the pre season thread but the only Ram fans on WF got mad at me.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

nice to see Finley getting involved.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ravens went for it on 4th and 1 and are up 3 scores. This team finds new ways to annoy me. I actually thought the Rams would make a stop.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm not really gonna start overreacting, I know we'll bounce back from it.
> 
> I'm not liking our defense though.


You're not worried now, but you will be in the playoffs because there is no way you win with that defense. Its the exact same as last year, you guys went 14-2 in the regular season, but lost in the playoffs because your secondary was awful and Brady didn't have a super game because there are good defenses in the playoffs.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Cundiff is 0/2. That's the only silver lining in this Ravens/Rams scrimmage.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

[email protected] Sanchex makin that guy look like a bitch


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sanzebacher > Roy Williams. My mom > Roy Williams.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ the Rams


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Let Starks rush the ball Greenbay, stop giving the ball to Grant.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn RUN DMC taking names.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Baltimore gets the Interception.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Torrey Smith, 3 receptions, 3 TDs, 133 yards. If someone started him then they are very lucky, if not then lol.

32 points already in fantasy.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

McFadden with the 70 yard TD. Ugh.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i did not start McFadden FUCK!!!!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rams are so bad. My Cardinals NFC West prediction looks better and better with the Rams being so bad.

Whoever started Smith had some divine intervention involved.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Torrey Smith, 3 receptions, 3 TDs, 133 yards. If someone started him then they are very lucky, if not then lol.
> 
> 32 points already in fantasy.


He'll get pick up

What an amazing run by Ray Rice and just a glorious stiff arm.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

how about Ray Rice


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Rams are so bad. My Cardinals NFC West prediction looks better and better with the Rams being so bad.
> 
> Whoever started Smith had some divine intervention involved.


The Rams could start 0-7 and still win the division. It sucks that much.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Freeman's dirty bird celebration > the Rams.

No, the Rams are pretty awful. They have no weapons outside the running game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Soldier field is a mess


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Perfect Poster said:


> The Rams could start 0-7 and still win the division. It sucks that much.


No they can't, and the Cards and Niners both have good chances of having a winning record this year.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> i did not start McFadden FUCK!!!!


Why? 

Matt Ryan is garbage btw.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Rams lost their division last year with the lead. I doubt they can come back especially since the offense seems to have taken a step back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ya Hawt you said that you had to decide between Greene and Grant, but decided not to consider McFadden at all?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Why?
> 
> Matt Ryan is garbage btw.


He's on pace to give me -.48 pts this game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fuckin Packers


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao at the Ref slipping in the Oakland game ad almost screwing over the Raiders.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Why?
> 
> Matt Ryan is garbage btw.


I forgot I had him  stupid i know.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I was watching the Dan Patrick show on the 101 network and one the people were saying the Raiders could dictate the pace of the game against the Jets. Apparently the Jets have a bad run defense or their defense is more favorable against the pass. I wouldn't know b/c I don't watch the Jets. The Jet's will have a long year if they can't stop the run if their pass rush is like invisible if it's anything like last years.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I forgot I had him  stupid i know.


You must be in two leagues, because I have him in our league.

And yeah not starting Darren "greatest non Cowboy of all time" McFadden was a colossal mistake.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya Hawt you said that you had to decide between Greene and Grant, but decided not to consider McFadden at all?


i'm in 2 different leagues.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> No they can't, and the Cards and Niners both have good chances of having a winning record this year.


STL could go 6-0 in the division and 2 more wins is all that would be needed. Cards don't have much of a secondary, and the Niners have Alex Smith at QB.

Good chances is an overstatement unless the run the table in the division.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> I was watching the Dan Patrick show on the 101 network and one the people were saying the Raiders could dictate the pace of the game against the Jets. Apparently the Jets have a bad run defense or their defense is more favorable against the pass. I wouldn't know b/c I don't watch the Jets. The Jet's will have a long year if they can't stop the run if their pass rush is like invisible if it's anything like last years.


Pretty sure their run defense is still one of the best, same with their pass defense.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

also the Raiders kicker it the GOAT


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pretty sure their run defense is still one of the best, same with their pass defense.


They were 9th entering this game and the Raiders were 4th in rushing entering the game. The Raiders will go up after this game and the Jets are going to drop into the middle of the pack. So the guy appears to have been right. Maybe he meant that the run defense was showing holes.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Detroit Lions and Buffalo Bills are 3-0. What a shocking start to the season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh well, don't really care at all for the Jets. They are fucked if their defense has gotten worse because Sanchez is still terrible and likes to throw INTs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> They were 9th entering this game and the Raiders were 4th in rushing entering the game. The Raiders will go up after this game and the Jets are going to drop into the middle of the pack. So the guy appears to have been right. Maybe he meant that the run defense was showing holes.


Most of the yards was on one play though, a 70 yard TD. If they shut down the run in the 2nd half, I think we can say they're still good vs. the run.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ Matty Ice


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Most of the yards was on one play though, a 70 yard TD. If they shut down the run in the 2nd half, I think we can say they're still good vs. the run.


I wouldn't know. I just saw a 11 for 121 stat line and was semi shocked.

Matt Ryan is pulling a Stephen Garcia.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Aid180 said:


> Detroit Lions and Buffalo Bills are 3-0. What a shocking start to the season.


Bills yeah, Lions maybe a little, it was pretty obvious the Lions have been on the cusp of being a decent team last year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> I wouldn't know. I just saw a 11 for 121 stat line and was semi shocked.
> 
> Matt Ryan is pulling a Stephen Garcia.


Garcia won though. Ryan won't. I gotta go with REX GROSSMAN from here on out. Goin Deep.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Oh well, don't really care at all for the Jets. They are fucked if their defense has gotten worse because Sanchez is still terrible and likes to throw INTs.


Well that's the key. The Jets have ran it alright in the first half but they should be up in the game between Sanchez's interception and having to kick a field goal when they had 3 shots at the 5 yd line.

How is Kansas City only down three vs. the Chargers. Chargers killed me in Survivor last year and I hope they don't do it again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think everyone should remember the Broncos started 6-0 a couple of years ago and I think they still missed the playoffs(I think or they were one and out). Bills and Lions will have to be consistent if they want to make the playoffs, and have the Lions played anyone good yet?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Peyton is gonna be at the Steelers/Colts game, this means i get to see his upset face for 60mins.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He's in the coaching box, which means he'll probably help out with the offense. Maybe that means we'll actually get some points or pull off the best upset ever.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think everyone should remember the Broncos started 6-0 a couple of years ago and I think they still missed the playoffs(I think or they were one and out). Bills and Lions will have to be consistent if they want to make the playoffs, and have the Lions played anyone good yet?


I know you wanna be a doubter of this team, but if you'd watch them you'd know how talented this team is. And that Broncos team was coached by Josh McDaniels. That should tell you enough.

And Tampa I'd say is pretty decent. KC is bad but they were smoked like bad teams are supposed to and winning road division games are never easy.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He's in the coaching box, which means he'll probably help out with the offense. Maybe that means we'll actually get some points or pull off the best upset ever.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Garcia won though. Ryan won't. I gotta go with REX GROSSMAN from here on out. Goin Deep.


True. Spurrier had classic reactions to everything Garcia did wrong. I feel bad for the Chiefs things were better for them when their owner was crying for playoff expansion ever year.

I think Tampa is good and was surprised the Lions actually beat them. I'm also predicting that the Colts score multiple touchdowns tonight. It's really not that hard against the Steelers if you work the middle and have competent receivers.

Broncos were elite on both sides of the ball when they went 6-0. People tend to forget that. Everyone was creaming over their defense until it was exposed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Perfect Poster said:


> I know you wanna be a doubter of this team, but if you'd watch them you'd know how talented this team is. And that Broncos team was coached by Josh McDaniels. That should tell you enough.
> 
> And Tampa I'd say is pretty decent. KC is bad but they were smoked like bad teams are supposed to and winning road division games are never easy.


I have watched, they were impressive against bad teams. Tampa isn't great, playing a great team shows your worth and how good you really are. Vikings are beyond terrible, them being up 20 should be a sign of concern alone even though they came back. At the moment I'd say Vikings are the Colts competition for that last pick, and the Seahawks.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

12 sacks in 3 games :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> I think Tampa is good and was surprised the Lions actually beat them. I'm also predicting that the Colts score multiple touchdowns tonight. It's really not that hard against the Steelers if you work the middle and have competent receivers.


Mhm. The game will be close as well seeing as we like to make winnable games close. Maybe the team gets a kick out of scaring the fans.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Any game against awful teams scares me. I feel more comfortable if the Steelers were playing the Lions.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I have watched, they were impressive against bad teams. Tampa isn't great, playing a great team shows your worth and how good you really are. Vikings are beyond terrible, them being up 20 should be a sign of concern alone even though they came back. At the moment I'd say Vikings are the Colts competition for that last pick, and the Seahawks.


How do you know Tampa's not great? They're beating ATL right now and are a few plays from being 3-0.

And the Vikings aren't incompetent bastards like the Colts. They just forget to give it to Peterson in the 2nd half (for some god awful reason). They'll be a 6 or 7 win team, nowhere near #1. The Chiefs will be near #1 as well.

And Cromartie sucks. Big time. Every time he gets some sort of stop he's called for a penalty.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steelers do seem to play to the level of competition, not that I pay that much attention to them. I guess having a terrible secondary is the main reason why. Teams are never out of the game since the passing game can score so fast.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Any game against awful teams scares me. I feel more comfortable if the Steelers were playing the Lions.


I'm honestly prepared for a loss tonight. Freeney/Mathis should have a field day against our tackles.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

was that really tarvaris jackson


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> was that really tarvaris jackson


Did he run it in? There is no question he's a good athlete.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the rams must be the worst team in the NFL


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

McCluster needs more carries. That guy has big play ability.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Perfect Poster said:


> How do you know Tampa's not great? They're beating ATL right now and are a few plays from being 3-0.
> 
> And the Vikings aren't incompetent bastards like the Colts. They just forget to give it to Peterson in the 2nd half (for some god awful reason). They'll be a 6 or 7 win team, nowhere near #1. The Chiefs will be near #1 as well.
> 
> And Cromartie sucks. Big time. Every time he gets some sort of stop he's called for a penalty.


Calling Tampa great is pretty laughable, they're good but not great. Great teams are like Steelers, Ravens, Pats, etc. Regular playoff teams that have great players.

Vikings are in a tough division, their defense is playing terrible, and McNabb doesn't even seem to try anymore.

Lions have a really really easy schedule, they should make the playoffs if they can some of the hard games and the only hard games they'll have are against the Bears and Packers and Ssaints. I'll judge them then, not against teams like Vikings or an injured Chiefs that you are expected to beat.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol, the Rams were just the sort of pick me up we needed after last week's debacle.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Did he run it in? There is no question he's a good athlete.


Yeah.

holy fuck at that throw by Sam.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> I'm honestly prepared for a loss tonight. Freeney/Mathis should have a field day against our tackles.


It all depends on if the running game gets established. If the Steelers can run then the Colts will have a long night. Steelers also need to start generating turnovers. Hopefully a pick six occurs to make up for all the blunders that will occur in the redzone.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Did T-Joke throw an accurate pass longer than 5 yards?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



McQueen said:


> Did T-Joke throw an accurate pass longer than 5 yards?


If he did, 2012 is real.

Green Bay is just good. Goddammit. (yes i know this is obvious, i'm just in denial)


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Calling Tampa great is pretty laughable, they're good but not great. Great teams are like Steelers, Ravens, Pats, etc. Regular playoff teams that have great players.
> 
> Vikings are in a tough division, their defense is playing terrible, and McNabb doesn't even seem to try anymore.
> 
> Lions have a really really easy schedule, they should make the playoffs if they can some of the hard games and the only hard games they'll have are against the Bears and Packers and Ssaints. I'll judge them then, not against teams like Vikings or an injured Chiefs that you are expected to beat.


Well theres only 4-5 teams you can even say are great with that logic then (and I'd say the Bears aren't great if you aren't saying the Bucs are with their shitty line). Plus great teams come out of nowhere every year. People weren't calling the Packers great last year after they lost in the WC round. Plus the Lions have the NFC South, which is considered one of the top divisions. Their schedule isn't ridiculously easy, either.

And they're 2-0 on the road, and one of them was in the Metrodome, which isn't a fun place to play in. I'm not saying they're Super Bowl contenders and shit, but if they don't look like a top 12-15 team idk what is.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Matt Ryan should just give up.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

matty ice is so inaccurate


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Matt Ryan should just give up.


Here's what I find amusing. He just got more points on a 12 yard run, than he has all day.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

They are a top 15 team I'd say, maybe even top 10, I'm just saying people should wait before they fall into the Lions' hype. Stafford is still injury prone and I'm waiting to see what they can do against a great team.

I also kinda just threw the Bears in there because the Lions schedule really just has two hard Packers games and a Saints game, other than that its like a couple of good teams and mostly bad teams.

I think the top teams are Pats, Steelers, Ravens, Colts(with Manning healthy), Saints, and Packers because they proved what they are capable of last year.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol at the trick plays working for the Raiders on back to back plays.

EDIT: Staffords not injury prone, bro. He was battered around by the Vikings today and was just fine. Those hits he took anyone would've been hurt by.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Raiders tric plays are just OWNING the Jets


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jets better get their act together for next week. I can't have another Rams disappointment.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

For fucks sakes Knox learn to catch.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Jets better get their act together for next week. I can't have another Rams disappointment.


Maybe if you got Santonio out of your avy and put McFadden the Jets would come back. :side:


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Arizona is going to get me knocked out of survivor if they don't pick it up soon.

McFadden is having a field day btw. Even without the 70-yarder his numbers are juicy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Rodgers isn't as monstrous as he tends to be but it's been a clinic with Finley.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sanchez you **** throw it to Holmes ffs.

EDIT: Sanchez wants to fight Henne for the role of King of Checkdowns.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ohey, Atlanta's finally getting the idea and throwing it to Julio.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Sanchez is getting killed


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

So, Kenny Britt is done for the season with an ACL & fantasy owners weep.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

^^^He's done? That's terrible because he was going to have a great year. I have Washington so its good for me, but fuck fantasy when it comes to a player missing a whole season.

Why is Rivers so bad this year? Does he not know how to throw to his great receivers that are all really tall and he can easily throw high to get it to them?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Good job Starks, fumble on a carry & let them back in the game. Awesome.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



KingCrash said:


> Maybe if you got Santonio out of your avy and put McFadden the Jets would come back. :side:


He's in my avy b/c the Rams are awful. If the NFL postpones Holmes/Ravens then I'll take him out. I'm happy the Jets are loosing, but I hope they tie the ravens at least next week. I would say win, but Rex Ryan annoys me.

@ UDK. It's early in the season, so the Chargers are awful. How their coach continues to stay hired is a mystery to me.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^He's done? That's terrible because he was going to have a great year. I have Washington so its good for me, but fuck fantasy when it comes to a player missing a whole season.
> 
> Why is Rivers so bad this year? Does he not know how to throw to his great receivers that are all really tall and he can easily throw high to get it to them?


Not sure where Genesis heard that, it hasn't been confirmed. He goes for an MRI tomorrow so we'll see.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Chargers lose games, but Rivers is usually always putting up great numbers, due to his great receivers, and yet is failing this year and throwing a lot of picks.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fucking Blount could get going too.

EDIT: Rivers is sucking but the Chargers are winning. Talk about topsy turvy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Not sure where Genesis heard that, it hasn't been confirmed. He goes for an MRI tomorrow so we'll see.


Like Charles, it's probably the case though. They said he had a torn ACL before his MRI too.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Wishful thinking is about all you can count on in that Jets game. We dusted them last season in the opener, we'll dust them next week, they haven't improved at any position & Sanchez is actually worse.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Gotta love Gonzalez, great in the redzone and gets me good TD points.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Not sure where Genesis heard that, it hasn't been confirmed. He goes for an MRI tomorrow so we'll see.


NFL Network had a trainer within the Titans as the source. It's pretty much a lock, but of course you always like to hope for the best & see what the test result release is. However, every report points to an ACL & MCL tear.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Go to Holmes you queer.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Haloti ngata with a TD! haha

The only problem with Ngata so far this season is he isn't slow enough for it to be funny when he scores a TD


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

This is what's so frustrating about watching Sanchez. He'll muddle around for the first half and look mediocre then for some reason he'll wake up and start looking good.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Wishful thinking is about all you can count on in that Jets game. We dusted them last season in the opener, we'll dust them next week, they haven't improved at any position & Sanchez is actually worse.


I had them blowing out Titans and that didn't happen. If the Jets win or lose it's all good to me, but I prefer a tie. The Jets are basically the Ravens of the AFC East.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ready to kill Jay Cutler.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



KingCrash said:


> This is what's so frustrating about watching Sanchez. He'll muddle around for the first half and look mediocre then for some reason he'll wake up and start looking good.


He's the opposite of Tony Romo. But, Sanchez just isn't consistent.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao Seahawks just did a 9 yard punt.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao Seahawks just did a 9 yard punt.


Not surprising, its the Seahawks.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Falcons on the road :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Mathews should turn into a LT like sueprstar so that Rivers isn't relevant again.

lol Kolb INT, YOU SUCK BRO.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao Jets also lol @ the Bear only having 4 yard rushing


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lolJets. Fuck you.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i take the NFC west will come down to a the last game of the season with the winner getting in on a losing record.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> :lmao Jets also lol @ the Bear only having 4 yard rushing


I think they ran the ball like 6 times though.

edit: Check that...11 times. They threw 38 times. Fail.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*Raiders!!!!










*


----------



## SuperBrawl

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Played against Wes Welker in a PPR today. Yeesh.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> I think they ran the ball like 6 times though.


oh okay, i was not paying much attention to the game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> i take the NFC west will come down to a the last game of the season with the winner getting in on a losing record.


Niners will most likely win it with a winning record. They should be able to sweep the division or go like 5-1 in the division.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Niners will most likely win it with a winning record. They should be able to sweep the division or go like 5-1 in the division.


If and only IF they pass to Vernon Davis like they did today.:side:


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

BEARS = FAIL


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I ain't gonna lie that punt fake was pretty badass


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*:lmao where was the hold?*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh and Al Davis' speed first drafting has finally ended up winning a game for him because of that speed.

If Falcons didn't suck so much every player on my fantasy team would have been apart of a winning team today.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

how about them bucs


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Oh and Al Davis' speed first drafting has finally ended up winning a game for him because of that speed.
> 
> If Falcons didn't suck so much every player on my fantasy team would have been apart of a winning team today.


Only took like a decade.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Packers/Lions/Bill all 3-0


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jay Cutler's body language makes me cry. He is always sulking and is never happy, not even when he throws a touchdown. When he throws an interception, he sulks over and looks like he's crying. It drives me crazy to see a quarterback not look like a leader.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Gronkowski-22, 18 games, and 15 TDs. If Brady continues throwing well for another 5 years then this guy will break like every TE record at the end of his career.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Jets lost, the Texans lost, the Eagles lost. If the Patriots would have won today would've been the perfect football day. Fuck you Fitzpatrick.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fuck my life.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

4-10 in pick em's so far this week 

who is this fat fuck on NFL channel 4


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ready to lose Steelers?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steelers are probably losing. I picked them to win. Sorry Steelers fans. You got the kiss of death this week.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL Colts without Peyton is all I have to say to that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He's our offensive coordinator for this game, not technically but obviously.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOL colts are nothin' without payton manning....steelers are gonna slaughter


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

*This just proves how valuable Manning really is. The Colts are terrible without him.*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Remember when Steelers Vs. Colts was a game that looked awesome on paper? 

Well I expect Steelers to ASS-ASS-inate the Colts tonight.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Manning for MVP because he truly is the most valuable player.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Freemey & Mathis need to do some RAPING.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol Mathis is too good for the Steelers oline already.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We need to get our typical 10+ minute drives going.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

10 minute drives? You can score a TD on our defense in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Legs go Reggie


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 10 minute drives? You can score a TD on our defense in less than 5 minutes.


Probably, but we like to control the clock.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

you can't ask Dallas Clark to block Harrison


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You can ask him to do it, but you can't expect him to do it well.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

are the colts really stopping the run


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao WTF is real steel? Those robots look like the ones you would have as a child and when you won their heads would pop up.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Old Man Collins


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We should run more. We're probably a better running team now than a passing team.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nice to see some Wallace praise. Probably the most underrated receiver in the league.

Edit:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Nice to see some Wallace praise. Probably the most underrated receiver in the league.
> 
> Edit:


He's quickly becoming an elite guy isn't he.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> He's quickly becoming an elite guy isn't he.


Indeed he is. 1200 yards last year and like 700 in his rookie year. Not too shabby if I do say so myself. He reminds me of Steve Smith because of his speed and big play ability.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

What a bunch of bullshit. I don't care about this care, really I don't we are going to lose and I know that, but if Wallace makes me lose my fantasy game I shall be pissed.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

good lord those two hits.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Gay made a tackle? This is going to be on CNN.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Indeed he is. 1200 yards last year and like 700 in his rookie year. Not too shabby if I do say so myself. He reminds me of Steve Smith because of his speed and big play ability.


They just said he's had 6 straight 100 yard games. Let's just give him elite status now (you probably already had him there, but I'm on board now). That means people have tried to stop him, but can't. It's not like there are that many other serious threats.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> They just said he's had 6 straight 100 yard games. Let's just give him elite status now (you probably already had him there, but I'm on board now). That means people have tried to stop him, but can't. It's not like there are that many other serious threats.


iirc the 100 yard streak started against Revis Island. Not sure how much he played against Revis that game but still nice to think about.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

ROBERT MATHIS, too bad we won't be able to do anything with the turnover.

And MrMr why do you seem to hate Desean Jackson so much when he makes the same kind of big plays that Wallace does?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

MATHIS WITH THE SACK FUMBLE.

Most in the NFL, second is Freeney i think


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fumble by Rofl-isberger.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fuck you Garçon, piece of shit.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

put Painter in the fucking game no joke


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Collins stop sucking so fucking much and overthrowing Wayne every damn time. So damn annoying.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

at a boy Reggie


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

fuck that call


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He was holding his arm. No way someone just falls like that on their on, but no reason to hold there when the run is going the other way.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nice coverage by Polamalu.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Gone are the days of feeling confident in the red zone. Fuck off Collins.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why can't the Colts stop the run like this when Peyton was playing


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Why can't the Colts stop the run like this when Peyton was playing


Because they didn't have to.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

DEFENSE! WE ARE THE COLTS AND OUR DEFENSE WILL WIN THE GAME! WHO NEEDS A PASSER


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

FREENEY FOR THE RAPE SACK FUMBLE!!!!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You'd think for once Ben would not make a game close, but he seems to enjoy it.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh my god Freeney get in me


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ben U MAD


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

DEFENSE! We have it, for this game at least.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

At least the Colt's D is stepping up. Jeez!


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

ROFLsberger is amazing, love that guy. Let's go Colts!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

FUCK U OLD MAN


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If Manning was out there this game would be a blow out right now.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate Jonathan Scott, I hate Bruce Arian's play calling and Ben has this new ability where he strings turnovers. I'll blame him for two of the three.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Such an odd feeling being ahead at HT


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I picked the Colts too win this but still this is painful. Especially the Freeney fumble since there was nothing Ben could have done to prevent that one.

Sanders also gave the Colts 3 points by avoiding contact after the interception. If he wasn't so scared for his foot maybe the Colts wouldn't have gotten into field goal range.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think its just plainly obvious that our defense is too much for the Steelers. :side:

Though there is some truth in that, Freeney and Mathis are too much for most olines, and considering how bad the Steelers' line is, this should have been expected.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Gilbert is doing okay. But the Freeney fumble was something else, Scott didn't even touch him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Collins is averaging less than 4 yards per throw, that's worse than our running game...:no:


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Come on Dallas you gotta catch that


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Collins is averaging less than 4 yards per throw, that's worse than our running game...:no:


:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Steelers are playing with safeties like 30 yards deep. Some things the Steelers do just confuse me. Especially their dedication to the screen since it's led to 3rd and long all night.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Is this the Colt's first lead of the season?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



TripleG said:


> Is this the Colt's first lead of the season?


they led the browns 6-0 last week


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

this is our best defense against a great team in many years.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Worried Angerer was hurt then


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> this is our best defense against a great team in many years.


06 playoff i think


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

the Spin move is so awesome.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> 06 playoff i think


We probably had one in 2007 season when Sanders won the DPOY


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LOLSTEELERS


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Nice job Saunders. Even Better job for the kicker. I hate this one down offense so much right now. The Steelers running game is as bad as the pre season indicated.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

LAWL


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Nice job Saunders. Even Better job for the kicker. I hate this one down offense so much right now. The Steelers running game is as bad as the pre season indicated.


Don't kill yourself imp. Your life is too valuable.

Bring Reed back imo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Does Collins know what a third down even means? Instead of throwing to someone who has a chance of moving the chains, he just throws to a guy that is well covered and has no chance.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Jeff Reed leg is shot now.

The Colts not just ending this game is making it even worse. Like the Steelers are still in it playing like morons. They need to switch Gilbert to LT and call Flozell back b/c Scott is just bad.

@ UDK. Collins has done horrible when he throws past 10 yards so I guess he's playing it safe.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Jeff Reed leg is shot now.
> 
> The Colts not just ending this game is making it even worse. Like the Steelers are still in it playing like morons. They need to switch Gilbert to LT and call Flozell back b/c Scott is just bad.


Call Starks too.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Starks was FAT but he can sit on his ass and still not let Freeney get a free run at Ben.

RT just went out for the game possibly. Steelers are fucked.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Fuck Gilbert's hurt. This is gonna go well.

Also, if Cris Collinsworth would stop depicting Ben out to be a retard it would be nice.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

BEN just got drilled :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

That was Ben's dumb fault.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

i'm still laughing at the hit on ben


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

"oh god oh god oh god, Freeney is after me, oh god oh OH SHIT!" *BAM*

How do you not notice the guy coming straight at you.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Painter warming up? Oh shit.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hate Scott so much. He's one of the few players I root against.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Colts' D is doing their best and the Steelers are shooting themselves in the foot. 

If the Colts' Offense could get going, they'd be killing them. Hell, if they had PEYTON under center, this wouldn't even be close.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I CHOOSE YOU PAINTER.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

okay I really think The Colts are playing like this to impress Peyton, hes the only guy that matters.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Why are we still running the ball?

I'm glad Dan Rooney is here so he realizes we need o-line help.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*










SHIT JUST GOT REAL


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> okay I really think The Colts are playing like this to impress Peyton, hes the only guy that matters.


No he's not and you know that. If we had even a decent QB then we would probably have beat the Browns last week and the Steelers this week. We need Garrard. Wayne, Clark, Freeney, Bethia, Mathis, and our oline all matter too. Actually all our receivers and Addia all matter. Collins is just making this team look a lot worse than they actually are. He has great receivers, has had 23 attempts and yet only has 93 yards? Get da fuck outta here.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> Why are we still running the ball?
> 
> I'm glad Dan Rooney is here so he realizes we need o-line help.


I like to think b/c Arians think he's smart. He's always criticized for not establishing the run. Next time the criticism appears he'll go like we tried and failed.

SMH at the job saving kick that just occurred.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Painter is gonna shock the world


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Curtis Painter....can't be any worse than Collins, right?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

FUCK YOU PAINTER


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Garcon must be cursed. He drops then gets overthrown on potential game changing plays.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I wonder if Curtis Painter takes this as seriously as Derek Anderson.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steelers suck if they don't win and they suck anyways because they aren't dominating. They need a lot of work, especially on their oline and run game because they are getting shutdown by the Colts, one of the worst run defensive teams in the last couple of years.

LOL YOU SUCK THE MOST BIG BEN


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

They don't need work. You take the turnover outs then this a repeat of the Seattle game. They can't establish the run and it's hard for a team to function with a one dimensional offense.

Fundamentals cost them just as much as a glaring tackle flaw.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

alright Painter is gonna do it this drive


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Love how surprised Big Ben is when he sees Freeney charging at him trying to rip his head off.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Turnsovers is part of the problem. You can't just say "take out the turnovers and we're great" because turnovers change the game. You guys also aren't creating turnovers, that is bad a thing. Not establishing the run against a bad run team is a problem. Not dominating the worst team in the NFL is a bad thing. Your oline is terrible.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Steelers haven't been able to run since last year anyway. So give your team some credit even though their stacking to make Big Ben beat them, which is near impossible with Scott and Essex being useless.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If the Steelers come away with a win here, they shouldn't feel too good about themselves. This game has been an exercise in offensive futility.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh and your letting one of the worst running team in recent years run good against your defense. THESE ARE PROBLEMS IMPULSE.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> The Steelers haven't been able to run since last year anyway. So give your team some credit even though their stacking to make Big Ben beat them, which is near impossible with Scott and Essex being useless.


Can't give the team credit because Collins makes the offense look like the blind society. Our D have been awesome though.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

come on Dallas your better then that


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Turnsovers is part of the problem. You can't just say "take out the turnovers and we're great" because turnovers change the game. You guys also aren't creating turnovers, that is bad a thing. Not establishing the run against a bad run team is a problem. Not dominating the worst team in the NFL is a bad thing. Your oline is terrible.


The worst team is the Seahawks. The Steelers always have close games against bad teams. So you can't determine they suck, the game is only this close b/c of turnovers. The Colts haven't scored w/o the short field. They haven't created a turnover all year, I'm not worried yet. I go in deeper but I stopped caring mid post.

Steelers also consistently make it the playoffs with a bad o line.

Steelers run defense is spotty and the Colts have been praised for their running game this year.

I would give them credit but they couldn't run on the seahawks. Mendehall was stuffed all pre season. The only bright spot has been Redman and he works best in short yardage.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Isn't Mendenhall supposed to be good?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Scott must of shit himself like 12 times so far.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Isn't Mendenhall supposed to be good?


Flozell Adams made their run offense last year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

:lmao @ Ben's Tebow-esque jump pass


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think I jinxed the Steelers for predicting them to loose. Mendehall would also be better if he spent less time practicing his dance routine in the backfield. Also needs to stop running into his blockers.

AMEN.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

FUCK YOU PAINTER!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The fuck was that?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ewwwwwww Painter. Incomplete....Incomplete....Incomplete...FUMBLE FOR A TD. 

Not off to a good start buddy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You're an idiot Painter. SIGN GARRARD YOU DUMB FUCKS.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

They should try Pat McAfee.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Owned.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You're an idiot Painter. SIGN GARRARD YOU DUMB FUCKS.


.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I guess our D decided they've had enough of fuckups from our offense and took matters into their own hands. Can't blame them, this is embarrassing (though the Colts always play well on primetime, but still).

Also, Painter trying to pull off the MAJESTIC HAIR isn't working.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Compelling post Incredibly Hawt.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Curtis Painter @ his best is worse than Jake Delhomme, Jimmy Clausen & Derek Anderson @ their worst.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

YAY! Painter has a pass completion!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DH said:


> I guess our D decided they've had enough of fuckups from our offense and took matters into their own hands. Can't blame them, this is embarrassing (*though the Colts always play well on primetime, but still).*
> 
> Also, Painter trying to pull off the MAJESTIC HAIR isn't working.



:lmao that's another excuse. We don't always play good on primetime, we play good when we have Manning throw the ball.


Painter you are finally redeeming yourself. But you need a touchdown otherwise you made us lose this game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ troy falling for that.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Oh God! Painter's got a drive going!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao that's another excuse. We don't always play good on primetime, we play good when we have Manning throw the ball.
> 
> 
> Painter you are finally redeeming yourself. But you need a touchdown otherwise you made us lose this game.


Erm excuse? I've been saying for ages now that our o-line and secondary sucked and you all responded by calling Steeler fans arrogant.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

He can get the touchdown now if he wants. With 3 minutes on the clock.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao that's another excuse. We don't always play good on primetime, we play good when we have Manning throw the ball.
> 
> 
> Painter you are finally redeeming yourself. But you need a touchdown otherwise you made us lose this game.


Excuses are fun. Especially when your trying to remain positive when a lot of fans have already written this team off for not dropping 40 on the seahawks.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Polamalu's playing with some RAGE.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You said we always perform well on primetime. That's just a stupid statement to make because we always played well with Manning on our team, it had nothing to do with it being a primetime game.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Good God almighty that play was sweet! Tie Game with the Extra Point!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

2:09. Alright.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Troy is a beast, his speed is fuckin scary.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's a flashback to 2009 all over again.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

lol @ Polamalu being inches away for the 2nd time on the drive


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Can't be arsed with overtime, it's 4:16 am and I have a 9 am start


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

If this gets overturned then the officials officially fucked us out of this game because they always missed a flag.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Collins what a joke of a man.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If this gets overturned then the officials officially fucked us out of this game because they always missed a flag.


Another excuse?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Hopefully the Steelers take care of that for ya DallasClark.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I turned away from the game for about 30 minutes, what happened to Kerry Collins?


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



notorious_187 said:


> I turned away from the game for about 30 minutes, what happened to Kerry Collins?


Assumed concussion, think we're waiting for it to be confirmed


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

True fact: I lose brain cells every time Incredibly Hawt posts.

But Freeney might be the greatest DE of this generation.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



DallasClark said:


> Can't be arsed with overtime, it's 4:16 am and I have a 9 am start


i'll be up til 5 if i have to.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Father Flex said:


> True fact: I lose brain cells every time Incredibly Hawt posts.


:lmao

QFT.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> i'll be up til 5 if i have to.


Same obviously. I'd just rather not


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Father Flex said:


> True fact: I lose brain cells every time Incredibly Hawt posts.
> 
> But Freeney might be the greatest DE of this generation.


Him or the guy now on the Bears previously on the Panthers for years that for some reason I can't remember his fucking name. He consistently held by players because of his rush. I'm so annoyed that I can't remember his name right now because he's a great and well known player. FUCK.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Father Flex said:


> True fact: I lose brain cells every time Incredibly Hawt posts.
> 
> But Freeney might be the greatest DE of this generation.


Generation? That's a whole lotta time there.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Peppers @ UDK


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Him or the guy now on the Bears previously on the Panthers for years that for some reason I can't remember his fucking name. He consistently held by players because of his rush. I'm so annoyed that I can't remember his name right now because he's a great and well known player. FUCK.


Julius Peppers



WWF said:


> Generation? That's a whole lotta time there.


20 years or so, yeah.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Ya, I kept thinking of his first name Julius and just couldn't figure it out.

Oh and we lost btw, no idea why you guys are hoping for overtime or anything like that. 2 minutes was way too much time for the Steelers against our defense, which has been good this game, but never good in the clutch.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Scott's hurt? I feel like I should be celebrating.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Maybe 20 years is too much. More like each decade. So, 10-20 years might be more appropriate.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Steelers are officially fucked. They have no backups left.

@ DH Gilbert isn't healthy. He has to come back in or we have TE at LT.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You guys are in FG range. We lose.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ROBERT MATHIS, too bad we won't be able to do anything with the turnover.
> 
> And MrMr why do you seem to hate Desean Jackson so much when he makes the same kind of big plays that Wallace does?


Just walked back in here. Desean is nothing compared to Wallace. Wallace shows up in big games. And he's not an Eagle.:side: (half joke, i have nothing against McCoy and Maclin cause they come to play)

Jackson also dropped a TD pass last week that would've won me the game. There's a lot of reasons to the dislike the guy as a player.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You guys are in FG range. We lose.


The guy missed one at 37 yards. Otherwise this game would be sealed.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Damn you Mister, looks like you did jinx us.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah I think the Steelers got this.

Unless Roethlisberger throws a pick or something.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Father Flex said:


> 20 years or so, yeah.


I'd go with Michael Strahan, Bruce Smith & Reggie White over him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I have no idea why you always say he doesn't show in big games? Like to provide examples? Because as a receiver if no one is throwing to you or you're getting double covered then there is little you can do. I haven't seen Wallace do anything major since the first quarter, does that mean he doesn't show up in big games? Was that punt return for a TD last year against the Giants not showing up? Desean is great and is one of best young receivers in the league.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Steelers are scared of passing b/c you have a hurt LT and a bad RT on the field atm. Making Big Ben pass is asking for a Colts win at this point.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I have no idea why you always say he doesn't show in big games? Like to provide examples? Because as a receiver if no one is throwing to you or you're getting double covered then there is little you can do. I haven't seen Wallace do anything major since the first quarter, does that mean he doesn't show up in big games? Was that punt return for a TD last year against the Giants not showing up? Desean is great and is one of best young receivers in the league.


Desean makes big plays but he's overrated.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

^^^The guy has gotten like 1000 yards the last couple of years with like 60-70 catches. I don't think he's overrated at all. He had a 47 catches last year for 1000 yards. That is best in the league stuff right there for YPC.

KICK RETURN FOR A TD, I BELIEVE.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I actually feel kind of bad for the Colts now. They put up a heck of an effort tonight in a game where most people (myself included) didn't give them a prayer.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I have no idea why you always say he doesn't show in big games? Like to provide examples? Because as a receiver if no one is throwing to you or you're getting double covered then there is little you can do. I haven't seen Wallace do anything major since the first quarter, does that mean he doesn't show up in big games? Was that punt return for a TD last year against the Giants not showing up? Desean is great and is one of best young receivers in the league.


Wallace has a 6 game 100 yard streak. Boldin stopped at 5 games in 2005. The last person in the last 15 years to match is Issac Bruce. Wallace aslo gets more catches than Desean and has proven he's becoming more complete which has been a media made up knock on him.

Walllace 6 game 100 yards carries over from last year playoffs iirc, which are the big games to me. 

You are also talking to a Cowboy's fan about an Eagles wide receiver.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> I'd go with Michael Strahan, Bruce Smith & Reggie White over him.


Could any of those guys take over games like Freeney? White could. Not sure if Strahan and Smith ever had that ability. Skilled but longevity was their greatest attributes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Colts should just sign Garrard.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Painter can't even throw far enough for a hail mary.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Father Flex said:


> Maybe 20 years is too much. More like each decade. So, 10-20 years might be more appropriate.


Jared's less than 10 sacks behind him, and Freeney's been in he league 2 years longer, so he's in the argument. Pep really isn't. He's a bitch.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

TripleG your video first frame looks like you're setting up for a diamond cutter. 

God help us if they run this back. Gotta kill the clock there, come on now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Wallace has a 6 game 100 yard streak. Boldin stopped at 5 games in 2005. The last person in the last 15 years to match is Issac Bruce. Wallace aslo gets more catches than Desean and has proven he's becoming more complete which has been a media made up knock on him.
> 
> Walllace 6 game 100 yards carries over from last year playoffs iirc, which are the big games to me.
> 
> You are also talking to a Cowboy's fan about an Eagles wide receiver.


I'm not doubting Wallace's ability, I actually agree with you guys saying he is elite. But saying a receiver doesn't show up at the end of games or at big games is stupid because they have no control over it. He doesn't really drop a lot of passes, but he is usually double covered because of his deep threat ability.

@WWF Freeney gets a lot of fumble sacks too, that should be considered because those are game changing. Him and Mathis are 1 and 2 since like 2002 or something.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I have no idea why you always say he doesn't show in big games? Like to provide examples? Because as a receiver if no one is throwing to you or you're getting double covered then there is little you can do. I haven't seen Wallace do anything major since the first quarter, does that mean he doesn't show up in big games? Was that punt return for a TD last year against the Giants not showing up? Desean is great and is one of best young receivers in the league.


I watch the Eagles a lot. He disappears a lot. It's not because he's being doubled. You can't double him because Maclin will fucking murder you. It's because he's weak mentally. If he faces adversity, he often goes into a shell and you can't get shit from him.

His punt return was clutch last year vs. NYG. Can't dispute that. It's one rare bright spot for him. I grew up watching Michael Irvin who didn't come through in the clutch every time, he made his share of mistakes, but the man always fought back and was always there for the team if he was able. He didn't have trainers massaging his forearm if he wasn't getting the ball, or getting knocked around. I've seen Jackson leave enough when he's not actually injured to know he can't be trusted in a big game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> Jared's less than 10 sacks behind him, and Freeney's been in he league 2 years longer, so he's in the argument. Pep really isn't. He's a bitch.


Why would someone argue about Peppers w/ you?

WWF is still mad that Peppers wanted out of NC.

Desean Jackson has been non existent this season and the Steelers might regret not locking up Wallace before the season. He has 9 catches for like 126 yards.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



IMPULSE said:


> Why would someone argue about Peppers w/ you?
> 
> WWF is still mad that Peppers wanted out of NC.


Nah, I'm fuckin' around. I'm not bitter about his departure, unlike most Carolina fans. I didn't like the way it ended, but when he was there, I absolutely loved him. Now? I don't really care. He's just another player to me, I don't harbor any resentment. 

CJ stepped up and is killing it, which surely helps.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm not doubting Wallace's ability, I actually agree with you guys saying he is elite. But saying a receiver doesn't show up at the end of games or at big games is stupid because they have no control over it. He doesn't really drop a lot of passes, but he is usually double covered because of his deep threat ability.
> 
> @WWF Freeney gets a lot of fumble sacks too, that should be considered because those are game changing. Him and Mathis are 1 and 2 since like 2002 or something.


Bullshit. They have control over it. Of course they have control over it. Who has control if they don't? The great ones find a way. They don't succeed every time, but you can count on them giving you 100%. You can't with Desean Jackson. That's my only point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

^^^^QBs miss open receivers all the time. QBs wont throw to a guy that is double covered because of the risk. The coverage they get is out of their control, and most great WRs can't get open when the defense is making sure to cover you properly to ensure that you won't get a good opening. He does get double covered btw, not all the time, but at the end of the game they usually have a double coverage on him, especially if he is having a great game.

We didn't have Luck today, but don't worry fellow Colt fans, soon Luck will be on our side. :side:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I hope this season Mike Wallace shuts up his detractors. It took 2 games into this year for Steelers fans to stop complaints about him being an incomplete receiver. These complaints come from Ben throwing to his back and him not coming back every single time. But it happens so often with the Steelers younger receivers. I'm also glad Big Ben isn't overthrowing him this season, but it's the second week in a row where his passes are just off. 

At WWF. I used to hate Holmes, I was big fan. When he got traded I couldn't believe it. Everything but worked out but the Steelers could have at least 2 more seasons w/ him and it would have made a huge difference. But if he had stayed I doubt they would have drafted Sanders and Brown.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Are we having the weekly 'Why DeSean Jackson Sucks' discussion?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yes we are. Care to put forth some reasons?



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^^QBs miss open receivers all the time. QBs wont throw to a guy that is double covered because of the risk. The coverage they get is out of their control, and most great WRs can't get open when the defense is making sure to cover you properly to ensure that you won't get a good opening. He does get double covered btw, not all the time, but at the end of the game they usually have a double coverage on him, especially if he is having a great game.
> 
> We didn't have Luck today, but don't worry fellow Colt fans, soon Luck will be on our side. :side:


Every time he gets doubled, that means Maclin is in single coverage which Maclin is fucking you up. It means McCoy is killing you. This was last year when Vick looked like he got it. 
This year is different. I'm NOT saying Desean Jackson isn't talented. He's got immense talent. His effort and fortitude are seriously lacking however and that's what makes a football player a football player.

Great WRs beat the double team. People wonder why guys are so open sometimes. It's because they've beaten coverage with precise route running and great knowledge of what is going on in the game. The game is far more mental than most give it credit for.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

MrMister is from Texas, he knows Football.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I feel sorry for Timmons, he consistently gets blasted by Steeler fans. For not showing up when stats and film show otherwise. Teams are running on us b/c one Smith shouldn't be starting period and Hampton is getting old and is living in chop block city. 

People are already calling for Mendehall to get benched, but that's a lost cause. Redman will never get the ball b/c he reminds Arians of a full back and Arians refuses to incorporate one in his offense.

At DH apparently Max Starks is in shape and his neck is better. I would die for him to come back and start over Scott. Scott would be red shirted if he played on a college team. He's just awful.

The Steelers also have to be the worst team after a turnover. If Sanders falls on the Colts player then the Colts interception leaves them in their own territory. Linemen just stand after fumbles. You think they learn after the free TD they gave the Ravens last year.

I really want to root for this team but the small things are so painful. That Freeney fumble is going to give me nightmares for month.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> Great WRs beat the double team. People wonder why guys are so open sometimes. It's because they've beaten coverage with precise route running and great knowledge of what is going on in the game. The game is far more mental than most give it credit for.


I'll give up the Desean argument because that won't get anywhere.

How often does a great receiver beat the double coverage? There's basically only two ways, you either out run both men or you out jump them and get to the ball first. Fitzgerald caught a TD with two people on him because he was able to use his long arms to grab the ball before they could get it. If great receivers can beat the double team then it usually wouldn't be considered such an amazing catch when someone does do it.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Scott was so bad that I forgot to bash Wille Gay. 

Is Mario Williams still struggling w/ the 3-4 like he was in the pre season?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

There is usually no one around the WR when he beats the coverage. He's usually open. It's that simple really.

How does this happen? He knows where he's going and he runs a great route to get there; he's very aware of what's going on around him and how to get to the spot where the ball is coming. The QB knows where he's going and has already identified the coverage. Of course you have to have a great QB to have a great WR. That's a given.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm disappointed in Cam for not getting Smitty the ball much today. The chances were there. He's off to a great season, though. I'd cream my pants if Smitty can get his 2nd WR Triple Crown.


----------



## hardcore_rko

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

im amazed with the dolphins.
they find new and creative ways to lose games every week
sad sad sad


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Every time Miami loses, my belief in God becomes marginally larger.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'm disappointed that Ben over threw Sanders so bad that it fell into a Colt's lap and Sanders couldn't fall on him to stop the play in Colt's territory.

I'm disappointed that Scott couldn't even touch Freeney on the play where Freeny got that fumble. I feel sorry for Ben b/c there was nothing he could have done. Too add to Scott being awful he gets injured at the worst time and it forces the Steelers to put in a hurt player. Scott is bad luck.

I'm disappointed that Mendenhall got shut down and I can't blame it on him tap dancing in the backfield. Also mad of the staff's refusal to run Redman. They are doing nothing to shed the label that they are incapable of adapting.

I'm also glad that the Steelers will have the opportunity to play NFC West and some other awful teams. Wild Card is in reach and I hope they become another team by the end of the season. The last thing I want to see is an attempt to Unleash hell in December.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

The Niners are fucking horrible. The Bengals are even worse. Still, we're 2-1 and have the division lead so there ya go. If Vick is healthy next week its gonna be a bloodbath though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

You're bitching about overthrows? Go watch Cam Newton today. Fuckin' ridiculous. Thankfully the Jags are inept at catching the ball (Both their WR and Defense) so he didn't have any picks, but there were at least 4 passes that should have been INTs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



CM Dealer said:


> The Niners are fucking horrible. The Bengals are even worse. Still, we're 2-1 and have the division lead so there ya go. If Vick is healthy next week its gonna be a bloodbath though.


Not if they throw to Vernon Davis. They're 2-0 when they do.:side:


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

We only won that game because Kendall Hunter had a few good runs and Dalton blew up in the 2nd half. We didn't even cross midfield until 7 minutes left in the 3rd quarter. And our o-line is fucking horrible. Joe Staley continues to be a turnstile and Chilo Rachal is starting to rival Vernon as that one guy who false starts on every fucking drive.

We've also had like 14 3rd and 10+ plays this season, which is ridiculous, especially when you consider we aren't playing great defenses.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> You're bitching about overthrows? Go watch Cam Newton today. Fuckin' ridiculous. Thankfully the Jags are inept at catching the ball (Both their WR and Defense) so he didn't have any picks, but there were at least 4 passes that should have been INTs.


Well at least you won. Don't even get me started on Collin's overthrows and Painter's throws in general.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



WWF said:


> You're bitching about overthrows? Go watch Cam Newton today. Fuckin' ridiculous. Thankfully the Jags are inept at catching the ball (Both their WR and Defense) so he didn't have any picks, but there were at least 4 passes that should have been INTs.


Big Ben's over throw to Wallace symptoms have translated to the whole team. For the past two weeks a lot of throws have sailed on him and it's painful.

The next time Sanders has a chance to fall into someone who catches an interception amd he avoids them he goes onto my hate list. I'm still hurt over the dropped catch that would have the Steelers at the goal line.

@ UDK what went through your head when Sanders leaped over the guy who had the INT? b/c the play would have been dead if Sanders wasn't caring about his foot so much.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I was loling at the fact he jumped over him and then just kind of just hung his head like it was only an incomplete pass. I don't even think he realized it was an INT because that was just embarrassing


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Scott's foul made everything worse. I'm laying off my bashing of him since he got hurt. I was pissed b/c they were saying something is wrong w/ Gilbert's shoulder and I'm like WTF they have to send him into the game b/c their were no backups left. I feel sorry for Kugler if he gets fired b/c he never gets a healthy line and the team can't gain chemistry if your having to plug and play every single week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I think understand why the Colts are hesitant on signing another QB. For years Manning has run our offense and has had a bunch of different signals and calls that only are players know, the practice squad isn't even taught any of those signals and calls, and if we sign a QB like Garrard for a year and teach him about our offense and then he goes to a different next year then that teams defense have an advantage on us.

That or they actually believe in Collins and Painter in which they are pathetic and stupid. Or they're pretending that they believe in them but are actually trying to get the top pick and just using that as an excuse for why we're not signing in a better QB. If so they're some tricky and clever bastards. :side:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

It's pretty fucking weird, but the Texans/Raiders/Bills/Lions all seem to be legit threats. 

The fuck?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Not the Texans. They still can't stop anyone really good. Maybe they will later, but I'm not sure why we should think they will.

Bills and Raiders have beaten good teams, and the Raiders lost to the Bills and it took all the Bills had. So yeah, they seem legit right now. Raiders still need to win a game on the road. I thought the Jets game was on the road, but I was wrong.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Texans lost to Minne in preseason lol. Yeah its preseason but still.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Texans would be 1-2 right now with a healthy Manning on the Colts. They aren't really a threat to anyone.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

They kick way too many FGs too. The offense is dangerous, but they seem to have a hard time finishing drives.

UDK I think you were saying earlier that the Lions need to beat a quality opponent. I agree. I think they're legit, but I won't truly believe it until they beat a good team. TB is their best opponent so far (who might be good too, just don't know for sure yet). I want to see what they do against GB though. They beat GB, then look the fuck out. We'll see.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Are they too stupid to simply say "Andre go get it boy" and just throw it up in the endzone really high and he can just catch it every time? Scoring with someone like a Johnson(I noticed there have been a lot of good Johnsons lately Ocho, CJ, Andre, Calvin) shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

They do run that play but I don't remember it working, but then I didn't see the entire game. I was switching from it and Philly/NYG.

The main problem with that play is that it's obvious and you can see it coming a mile away. Otherwise yeah, Andre should be able to out-athlete any corner in the league. Can Schaub get him the ball though?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Are they too stupid to simply say "Andre go get it boy" and just throw it up in the endzone really high and he can just catch it every time? Scoring with someone like a Johnson(I noticed *there have been a lot of good Johnsons lately Ocho, CJ, Andre, Calvin*) shouldn't be too hard.


*Stevie "BY GOD" Johnson*


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I can't believe that most points scored from any team in the NFC West was 13 points. The Seahawks defeated the Cardinals and then the 49ers won an ugly game against the Bengals. I don't like how the 49ers won but a win is a win. At least there were some positives out of that game. Alex Smith continues to play decent and Vernon Davis came through big time. But the O-Line clearly sucks and needs to be fixed as Frank Gore has no holes to run through at all. Such a shame.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

IMPULSE, Jets or Ravens this week?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Steelers suck. 

Why's that?

I need 10 points from Mendenhall. He got 6. WTF!? Versus the shitty-ass Colts, to boot.

Fuck RM. Fuck the Steelers O-Line. Fuck Pittsburgh.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Need 14 points from Santana Moss tonight for the win...With Peyton Hillis out I fucked up in choosing Addai over Tomlinson, just thought with Tomlinson receiving more nowadays he wouldn't score higher.

If I lose all the blame goes on Brady though, and Stafford for such a good 2nd half


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



MrMister said:


> They kick way too many FGs too. The offense is dangerous, but they seem to have a hard time finishing drives.
> 
> UDK I think you were saying earlier that the Lions need to beat a quality opponent. I agree. I think they're legit, but I won't truly believe it until they beat a good team. TB is their best opponent so far (who might be good too, just don't know for sure yet). I want to see what they do against GB though. They beat GB, then look the fuck out. We'll see.


Rackers in fantasy is the shit though 

Minnesota exposed Detroit's abysmal line, anyone that can get good pressure should be able to beat them if they had a semblance of an offense that wasn't "let AP do his thing and hope for the best."


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



tomkim4 said:


> Need 14 points from Santana Moss tonight for the win...With Peyton Hillis out I fucked up in choosing Addai over Tomlinson, just thought with Tomlinson receiving more nowadays he wouldn't score higher.
> 
> If I lose all the blame goes on Brady though, and Stafford for such a good 2nd half


I wouldn't call that a fuck up really save Tomlinson faced a weaker defense. Still, he's not a starter like Addai is, so there is no way to know he'll get the ball a lot and then make big plays like he did. So really you were just unlucky.

edit: Vick's non throwing hand wasn't even fractured. His toughness is now seriously in question with me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

His complaining about the hits really annoyed me because only Brady, Brees, and Manning really get that treatment. Maybe the league knows without them their teams are nothing and all of them would turn into the current Colts.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

No one circles the waggon like da Bills. They fucked up a bet I on had da Raiders -3 in such devastating fashion last week.

I'll take Ravens over Jets but that is a close game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

I'll take Jets over Ravens in a blowout just to be opposite.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Flacco>Sanchez and its not even close.

Also there is obviously something wrong with the Jets' run defense this year which could be trouble for them with Rice coming to town. Rice has already destroyed the Steelers run defense, time for a repeat performance.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*

Yeah, Jets might have problems. That 70 TD wasn't a fluke since McFadden had around 160-170 yards. If their defense can't do it, they're done.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

RunDMC is a man-beast, he is.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I still can't believe I traded for him last year for cancer boy maclin and clinton portis(does he still have a job somewhere?)


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

portis is jobless, i believe.

Maclin is still a stud, though.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Clarification, "thought I had cancer" Maclin. it was a false alarm, and I think he's a stud. Burned us in college a couple times.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Maclin can be amazing to above average. He's young though and looks like he's only going to get better.

I just found out Detroit has won 11 straight going back to last year. 

That can't be the case though unless they're counting pre-season. They went 6-10 last year.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Huge win for the Raiders.  Their biggest one in years. I was worried as usual that they weren't going to be able to finish but they were able to hold the lead and looked good in every aspect. The Bills loss from last week is easier to swallow now that the Bills look like the real deal.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Detroit vs Dallas should be game of the week next week.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Aid180 said:


> Detroit vs Dallas should be game of the week next week.


As a Dallas fan, have to get through the hated Skins first. I have a bad feeling about this game (so maybe that's good looking at my picks:side


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

The threat title should be changed to the the Bills and Lions appreciation thread. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Quick question: Why is Calvin Johnson called Megatron?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



> One of his team mates Roy Williams (now with the Cowboys) gave Johnson that name because he has inhuman abilities and huge hands.


I copied from yahoo answers, no need to do some investigation shit Flex.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Yeah, I'm just wondering why Megatron; maybe there's some story behind it. I guess it sounds better than Bumblebee and Optimus Prime is too long.:side:


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Megatron sounds cooler than Optimus Prime I suppose. I started calling Titus Young Starscream after some of his big catches last week.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I copied from yahoo answers, no need to do some investigation shit Flex.


That's a better answer than the other one. So it was Roy Williams. Makes sense since Megatron doesn't makes much sense. I don't think HUGE HANDS when I think Megatron. I get the inhuman part.

edit: Vikes are being outscored 67-6 in the 2nd half. This is so bad.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Does anyone understand why no one is willing to sign Garrard and give him a chance? He isn't terrible and could be a good addition to a team with a terrible QB.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

When a NN is that bad ass, who cares if it makes complete sense or not.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Does anyone understand why no one is willing to sign Garrard and give him a chance? He isn't terrible and could be a good addition to a team with a terrible QB.


Honestly, my guess is that it's too early for them to panic about switching QBs. I think Indy should give Garrard a chance. If anything, he'll be helpful against the Jaguars those two games.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Sad as it may seem the terrible teams probably have no interest in getting better and risk winning their way out of the luck sweepstakes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Those teams should realize Colts have already won. THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE.

So who do you guys think have the worst secondary in the NFL? Colts, Patroits, or Saints?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



JM said:


> When a NN is that bad ass, who cares if it makes complete sense or not.


I think it sounds pretty lame actually, but to each their own. Even lame sounding, nonsensical nicknames often have interesting/amusing stories behind the. That's what I was curious about. Unfortunately, this backstory is so much lamer than the actual nickname lol.

As for Garrard, NFL offenses are complicated. It takes time to understand them as a QB. Still, you can dumb it down for new guys and Garrard not totally understanding the offense is better than Painter or old man Collins. At least Collins was a solid QB at one time.

It's probably more the Luck thing if anything. He's one of those "can't miss" guys. Can't miss QBs are really rare.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Nothing really explains why no team has brought him in to mentor a young QB on a decent to good team though. I will say that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I guess Garrard's one of those Vets who fans think are better than they truly are. Same goes for guys like Lofa Tatupu, who remains unsigned as well.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Garrard is pretty average. He's better than Alex Smith, but I guess the Niners want to keep continuity and give their 1st round bust one last chance.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

There's a number of teams that could use a much better option at back up QB though. Similar to the role Leftwich (when he's not injured) and Brunel play. I wouldn't start him over a young QB even if he is better.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I love how Michael Vick says that he doesn't get the calls for flags that other QBs do and almost the entire ESPN panel backed him up, yet in that same game, Eli got sacked with a blatant grasp of his facemask that didn't get called either and NOBODY is talking about it. Also, I'm pretty Kerry Collins got a near identical hit later that same night that took him out of the game, and I don't hear him complaining or anybody talking about it outside of summarizing the game. I also saw the hits Romo took last week (in that inspiring comeback) & some of the hits Matt Ryan took yesterday, no flags, no complaints. 

Maybe, just MAYBE, Vick is crying over a non call that happens in the games from time to time. Its happened to my team a lot, and it happens to a lot of times to everybody. Refs miss calls from time to time. It happens. No need to cry about it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Tbf its not a maybe at all, Giants had two blatant illegal hits yesterday, one was a headshot with the helmet.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

My point is that its not just Vick that doesn't get those calls, but I don't hear anybody else whining about it and making headlines. 

And the QBs that do get a lot of those calls, like Brady was getting a couple of years ago, then it just gets ridiculous and overdone.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

:lmao Why are they comparing Redskins and Steelers


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao Why are they comparing Redskins and Steelers


What?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

The Eagles have the most roughing the passer calls in the NFL the past 2 seasons, so Vick's talking out of his ass.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> What?


They were comparing the Redskins defense to the Steelers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I see. Secondary is better...front 7...no.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I find it sad they were comparing the nosetackles, and then the Linebackers, and then Troy with Landry.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Maclin can be amazing to above average. He's young though and looks like he's only going to get better.
> 
> I just found out Detroit has won 11 straight going back to last year.
> 
> That can't be the case though unless they're counting pre-season. They went 6-10 last year.


It's 7 in a row, and the last team to beat the Packers...


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Why did the Redskins try the exact same third down play they did before? And why did Rex not audible out of it because you could see the blitz coming down the middle.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

lolCowboys. You gotta hold on to that ball tight, and it looked like he just let it squeeze out.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I'm sure the Colts have NEVER made a mistake before.

Ogletree is a scout team WR at best, btw. After Bryant and Austin, we got nothin.

Hopin Ed gives us possession.:side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

A third string QB that never practices or gets reps and rarely plays or throws the ball made a mistake yesterday. But I guess most of the Cowboys are as bad as him. We had practice squad receiver play for us last year too, they didn't just fumble the ball from being tackled normally.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Peyton fucked up a SB but yeah.

Dallas D stepped up.

Romo in the same conversation with 3 Hall of Famers. Graham, Van Brocklin, Luckman, and Romo.:side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

A perfect defensive read on a designed play is a little different than a terrible fumble but yeah.


No idea why Romo doesn't just target Witten and Dez mostly if they really have nothing else.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

You're right, blowing the SB is a whole lot worse.

Romo has gone to Witten a lot. Are you watching the game?

It might be good to run plays where Witten is beyond the yard to gain lol.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

One player doesn't blow the superbowl, its a team game after all and the defense didn't really do us any favors in the second half. 

I saw Witten got a PI call, another pass that was badly thrown and now a 2 yard pass that was pathetic. Grossman looks like he's back to his bad decisions.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Blowing the SB was a shit talking joke. However, it was a huge mistake. Just admit it. Stop sugar coating it with BS.

Dallas offense looks terrible. Must be that Steeler like Skins D. Orakpo is really good though if I'm being serious.

edit: Romo clearly wants all his players hurt like him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

If Jenkins is out then an already bad Cowboys' secondary just gets worse.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Jenkins has already missed a lot of time. They don't really miss him that much since he's not actually that good.

That was awesome. I marked.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I totally called that. My brother now owes me $5.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Isn't he your starting corner though? That sure won't help your secondary. lolSkins, fucking up a kick.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Yeah he's a starter but he's not much better than the backups, ie he's not very good. He's a starter because he's a high draft pick.

Not having Austin really hurts this offense. His speed and quickness is essential. Pretty sure Felix Jones is a bust, and Dez Bryant is not impressing me here as the lead WR.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

MrMr was right about Olgetree(fuck the spelling), the guy is not only stupid and unaware but has caused two turnovers so far.

Me starting Hasselbeck over Romo really worked out for me.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Did Sean Lee shit himself?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Grossman is so bad, even the Dallas secondary knew anything about catching they would probably have 4 picks.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Knowledge of catching LOL. What are you talking about?

But yeah, the Dallas secondary is terrible. Everyone knows this.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I was just saying they can't catch and keeping the ball from touching the ground is something you also have to know how to do, but I guess there wasn't much he could have done about that in that situation.

lol who's this center that keeps randomly snapping the ball to Romo.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Yeah he sucks too...the center that is (blocking is ok, but him forgetting the snap count is LOL). Newman's almost INT is excusable. That was a good play. Jenkins's however was terrible.

Everyone is so confused on offense. This is what happens when you have scout teamers playing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

:lmao Olgetree is *SO* bad. He just continues to fuck up, even during the presnap. And the Cowboys should just have taken that delay of game if they were going to punt.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Haha, yeah he's totally worthless to the point of being a liability.

edit: Finally Felix is making big plays. It's not like the blocking hasn't been there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I wouldn't call Jones a bust yet MrMr, he always get one of those runs that makes you rethink his potential.

:lmao Just looked at the Chiefs net points, -82 has to be close to record breaking bad.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

He hadn't done shit this year though despite having decent blocking. He's missed a lot of good holes because he doesn't see them.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I see that Tony Fiametta has been as useful for Dallas as he was in Carolina. Bleh...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I really hate the goal line draw. It's the other way around. Show run and PA pass. GARRETT STOP IT.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Nice receivers Dallas.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Worst in the league without Austin.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Did Garrett pass 4 out 5 downs and then run a draw the other time at the goal line? This guy doesn't seem to like the run at all.

St.Louis receivers are worse. I'm not even sure they have anyone good.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao Why are they comparing Redskins and Steelers


redskins coach stalked lebeau while he wasn't coaching to learn the defenese. redskins run a 3-4 now. i only know this b/c redskins announcers were creaming their pants about their defense during a pre season game.

steelers have the worst pass coverage secondary and the best pass defense in the league. that's amusing but i expect the texans to light everyone but taylor up.

michael vick should stop his complaining since he gets the most calls out any quarterback in the NFC east for the last couple of years. that's what some dumb stat on espn indicated.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Worst in the league without Austin.


Worse than Jacksonville with all of their receivers? I dunno about that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> steelers have the worst pass coverage secondary and the best pass defense in the league. that's amusing but i expect the texans to light everyone but taylor up.


You guys have played the Colts and Seahawks. I don't think that ranking will last long.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Well Dallas has Romo and Witten so it's not as bad as Jax. Put these guys on Jax and you'd get constant failure.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Worse tha Minny when Harvin is too drugged up to play? Fuckhead.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Romo gets major props from me for toughing it out tonight. Dude reminds me of Shawn Michaels at Mania XIV. Its OBVIOUS that he's in a shit ton of pain, but he's working hard and doing the best he can to work through it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Well Dallas has Romo and Witten so it's not as bad as Jax. Put these guys on Jax and you'd get constant failure.


Bryant is good too, probably not used to the better coverage yet because of Miles Austin being out.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

If Bryant was a good, he'd be performing better. He's talented, but I now officially question if he has a clue or not. He is still a 2nd year WR though so it's forgivable for now.

WARE

WARE


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

lol they have to cheat to stop Ware.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Ogeltree did something positive?!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

LOLCOWBOY'SCENTER


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

He should've scored.:side:

OMFG


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

:lmao PHIL COSTA


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

All blitz again Skins.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Skins are fucking stupid? 21 yards needed you don't do an all out blitz. You do the exact opposite.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Maybe they'll do it again though. PLEASE DO.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Romo's really earned my respect tonight. I mean, he had it before, but it's grown.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Olgetree and Costa huge mistakes makes me wonder how this game is even close, but then I remember the Redskins have Grossman and it all makes sense again.

Did Jones honestly make a high school mistake of not saying in bounds. Come on, that's a given.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

YOu really HAVE to stay in bounds there. FUCK.

I like this Baily guy. Now it's D time. Get Romo's back.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Rex "Yeah Jay Cutler is still an improvement" Grossman.

Feel kinda bad for Romo playing with these amatuers and i'm far from a Romo apologist. Dude's been a Warrior tonight from what i've seen.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Skins oline needed one play where they stopped the blitz completely and they would have won, instead Grossman does what Grossman does best.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

That was WARE for the most part. He ate a double team HOLD, and Tony Spencer cleaned up.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Hat's off to Romo. Broken rib, retarded center, clueless receivers, he pulled it off. Defense was solid as well. So many botched snap would-be fumbles that Romo was able to recover and sometimes even make a play off of. That's why Romo is an elite quarterback.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YM8p9zcfbJE&feature=feedu


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I don't understand why some people are saying Lions>Bills. The Bills proved they could beat the Pats, and not only that, but they managed to come back against them and pick Brady off four times. That is almost unheard, and I think the Colts are the only other team that I can remember coming back from a big lead against the Pats. Bills beating the Pats was one of the most impressive things for me so far this season.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

It doesn't even matter. It's just something to discuss is all. It's Week 3. Both teams might not even make it to the playoffs. 3-0 is a good start but it's no guarantee you'll be in post season.

Of the the two teams, Detroit seems to have the better defense, so Lions > Bills does hold some water. But that might not be true considering NE and Oakland look to have pretty potent offenses.

Again, it's only Week 3, going into Week 4. We need more information.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Wasn't saying this success would continue and give them a playoff spot, hell I first mentioned that its way too early to give them all this praise, I have just been more impressed with what the Bills have done than the Lions. The main problem with the Bills right now is how many points they've given up, but Raiders have been hot and Brady is Brady.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I know you weren't saying they're guaranteed to be in the playoffs. I said what I did merely to show that it's just talk about two teams that haven't been good in the past (decade or so) that have had early season success.

Detroit and Buffalo being 3-0 is worthy of discussion, that's all.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I think the Bills can hang with everybody as long as their offense is going. Patriots defense sucks, oakland's is okay and Kanas City's sucks too. I would like to see what they do against a good defense.

I'm more sold on the Lions at this point,that D line has the potential to be great with Suh Vanden Bosh and Fairly. offense is set as long as stafford can stay on the feild.

The Bills beating the Pats is pretty impressive though. They could have easily packed their bags after they were down 3 tds.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

*Any interesting tidbit... The Bengals are only getting 3 points this week against the Bills. whatupwitdat????

Does Vegas think the Bengals are better than what they should be or perhaps they think the Bills aren't as good as they look? I find that interesting.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I do like how Dalton has been playing so far. It's not the greatest, but hey, I didn't expect much from him to begin with.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



LadyCroft said:


> *Any interesting tidbit... The Bengals are only getting 3 points this week against the Bills. whatupwitdat????
> 
> Does Vegas think the Bengals are better than what they should be or perhaps they think the Bills aren't as good as they look? I find that interesting.*


Well if you figure home field if supposed to be worth 3 points then they're saying Buffalo is a TD better than the Bengals. Haven't the Bengals played everyone close so far?

Buffalo is still Buffalo as well. I guess they want action on this game and 3 pts would do it as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

LOL Bengals at you Croft.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



McQueen said:


> LOL Bengals at you Croft.


*Hush McViking. 


I just figured the Bills would be favored by more than 7 points over a rebuilding Cincy team. A Cincy team that's pretty damn good on defense so it could be close. I'm calling 24-10 Bills though. *


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Oddsmakers usually give the home team more of chance to keep it close or win, unless the team totally stinks. Last week the Bengals were 2.5 point favorites pretty much just because they were at home, had the game been at Candlestick it would probably be the other way around.

Also it's still the Bills, a team who hasn't made the playoffs since I was 9 years old.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



LadyCroft said:


> *Hush McViking. *


How dare you sully the Viqueens good name.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

the jets need to hurry and trash talk so baltimore writer's have something to write about and that i can feel more confident about rooting for a tie. holmes needs to add to his resume as ravens killer


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

MNF is really going to suck this year.

Bucs/Colts
Phins/Jets
Ravens/Jags
SD/Chiefs
Vikings/Packers
NE/Chiefs
SD/Jags
Rams/Hawks

Some terrible mismatches or just bad teams in general.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

SNF on the other hand is loaded.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

MNF has sucked since it's been on ESPN pretty much. It's like what Sunday Night Football was back when it was on ESPN, garbage games.

Basically Sunday Night took over for Monday Night.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> MNF is really going to suck this year.
> 
> *Bucs/Colts*
> Phins/Jets
> Ravens/Jags
> *SD/Chiefs*
> *Vikings/Packers*
> *NE/Chiefs*
> SD/Jags
> *Rams/Hawks*
> 
> Some terrible mismatches or just bad teams in general.


These all would have been pretty good matches last year when they made the schedule. Now they are pretty lackluster, but it's not really the NFL's fault.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> MNF has sucked since it's been on ESPN pretty much. It's like what Sunday Night Football was back when it was on ESPN, garbage games.
> 
> Basically Sunday Night took over for Monday Night.


Garbage announce team too. ESPN does not know how to cover sports in a fair and competent way.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Bears/Detroit
Giants/Saints
Falcons/Saints 

Only good match ups on paper for MNF.

Only bad match ups i can think of now on SNF are anything involving the Colts, but only because Peyton's out. NFL network line up is about the same as MNF as far as match ups, only 2 that look like they could be good games. Bal/SF might be good i geuss.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Aid180 said:


> These all would have been pretty good matches last year when they made the schedule. Now they are pretty lackluster, but it's not really the NFL's fault.


Why did you bold Hawks/Rams?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



TKOK! said:


> Bears/Detroit
> Giants/Saints
> Falcons/Saints
> 
> Only good match ups on paper for MNF.
> 
> Only bad match ups i can think of now on SNF are anything involving the Colts, but only because Peyton's out. NFL network line up is about the same as MNF as far as match ups, only 2 that look like they could be good games. Bal/SF might be good i geuss.


NBC has flex options though that kick in after week 10.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Well Colts released Tryon even though he was probably our best corner, at least he is better than Lacey, so that decision really makes no sense to me.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> NBC has flex options though that kick in after week 10.


Yeah, so we probably won't see Indy/NE on Sunday Night.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well Colts released Tryon even though he was probably our best corner, at least he is better than Lacey, so that decision really makes no sense to me.


Your team really wants Luck. Peyton's neck could be career ending.

That's the only logic to it if Tryon is indeed your best CB.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Your team really wants Luck. Peyton's neck could be career ending.
> 
> That's the only logic to it if Tryon is indeed your best CB.


You called him a cant miss QB, so I'll take your word that he will indeed be great.

Who would you compare him to now that's in the league?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why did you bold Hawks/Rams?


Last year the two teams fought for a playoff spot in week 17. It was a good divisional match.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You called him a cant miss QB, so I'll take your word that he will indeed be great.
> 
> Who would you compare him to now that's in the league?


I just know if he can make STANFORD a top 10 team in college football, he's got to be really talented. Stanford is usually awful. The last time they were decent was when John Elway was there. Perhaps he gets the hype he does because of Elway and Stanford.

However, it doesn't take long watching him to see that the guy is really talented. He's got it all. Arm, Accuracy, Quick Delivery, Footwork (Speed and Quickness), Leadership, Smart, Big (6'4",235). He could fail, but it just seems really unlikely. He'll be Drew Bledsoe at worst.

Try to find and watch Stanford games every Saturday. See for yourself.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I was thinking he'd sturggle a bit when Harbaugh left, saw a game a couple weeks ago and he was still pretty good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Chiefs, Vikings, and Colts are the three teams in the Luck race. Each one need him. Vikes and Chiefs would be incredibly balanced with that RB/QB combination on the same team.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Chiefs, Vikings, and Colts are the three teams in the Luck race. Each one need him. Vikes and Chiefs would be incredibly balanced with that RB/QB combination on the same team.


Peterson + Luck is scary. Don't know if I want us (Colts) to get him or not - it'd be amazing but I don't know if I can deal with seeing us lose all season.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Why would the Vikes be in the race?

They spent a first round pick on a quarterback.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Ponder? He isn't even starting. Plus Luck is one of those QBs that don't come along every year, or so I've heard, and getting him should set your team up for the future.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I was gonna respond to the stuff about the NFL but then I read your sig and I honestly can't stop laughing that shit is hilarious.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I don't see the Vikes being 2-14/3-13 really. They have problems, but they'll be able to beat teams once they lean on AP more.

Plus, like IMPULSE said they took Ponder. Still, I'm not sure what they'd do if they did get the 1st pick somehow.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Not all rookie quarterbacks start. They got Mcnabb b/c they somehow thought bringing him in would allow them to make a run in their division. 

If they draft Luck after the reach they did for Ponder then it's a wasted pick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I'm predicting the Chiefs end up 1-15/2-14, Vikings end up going 5-11/6-10, and Colts going 4-12/5-11.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> Not all rookie quarterbacks start. They got Mcnabb b/c they somehow thought bringing him in would allow them to make a run in their division.
> 
> If they draft Luck after the reach they did for Ponder then it's a wasted pick.


They'd trade Ponder obviously, but what would they be able to get?

This won't happen though because Minnesota isn't as bad as their 0-3 record states. They're not good, but they could've won every one of those games.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

If the Vikings win, they should trade the first pick for multiple firsts and other picks. A QB won't make a difference there, far more issues. Not a single OL should be starting. Luck's HYPE > Luck's worth, teams will sell their souls for him.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

His hype is justified pretty much just for the fact that having a great QB makes you a viable contender in today's NFL.

You don't know his true worth anymore than anyone else. Only way to know is to get him in an NFL game. Put those skills to the test.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> They'd trade Ponder obviously, but what would they be able to get?
> 
> This won't happen though because Minnesota isn't as bad as their 0-3 record states. They're not good, but they could've won every one of those games.


they wouldn't get anything. the team obviously can't do draft trades b/c they could have traded down last year and got ponder later in the round.

i think it's stupid and a waste. it would be amusing b/c then i could say minnesota teams suffer from timberwolves syndrome where they draft point guards every year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I guess by "wouldn't get anything" you mean like a 3rd-5th rounder or two. That's not bad. It's moot though. Vikings won't get the first pick.

...or will they?:side:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> His hype is justified pretty much just for the fact that having a great QB makes you a viable contender in today's NFL.
> 
> You don't know his true worth anymore than anyone else. Only way to know is to get him in an NFL game. Put those skills to the test.


He's one pick, the overratedness is how much you can get from that pick for him, which is a metric shit ton. At least 2 1sts (plus others), maybe more.

I don't see much of a difference between ponder and Luck when you have shit receivers and no OL.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Colts get the first pick guys, I just felt like giving hope to the other team's fans.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Agree, no way the Colts win a game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

The difference is huge long term if Luck is the second coming like a lot of people think. Also that one pick is QB, THE most important position on the team and it's not even close. You know this though so I'm not sure why you're saying what you are.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

The second coming of Peyton Manning? Looks like we'll have two.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

The Vikings took AP when they were already paying CHester Taylor starter money, so it's certainly possible. I just think something like 3 1st round picks vs Luck is too much to pass up.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Ok yeah, with Ponder on the team and someone offers 3 1st rounders...you take that deal in a heartbeat.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Stax I don't think anyone would give up 3 picks for Luck, that just doesn't happen./


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The second coming of Peyton Manning? Looks like we'll have two.


That's Colin Kaepernick. I firmly believe that he'll be the best QB of this draft 5 years down the line.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Stax I don't think anyone would give up 3 picks for Luck, that just doesn't happen./


Raiders 8*D


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Vikings gave up a shit ton of picks for Herschel Walker.:side:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

 Time to just go to bed, there goes my night.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Brady had a pretty slumpy game uncharacteristically. But if you really look at it in depth it wasn't entirely his fault. He's the leader of the team so I think he should step up and hold himself accountable but the guy that really needs to step up is Chad Johnson. He has 5 catches on the season despite having Wes Welker and Deion Branch two great complimentary pieces along with the two solid TE's they have. There's no excuses, OCHOBUSTO is playing like an idiot who doesn't know what he's doing and he should be taking most of the blame offensive for the patriots struggles. Ultimately, You have to look at the defense because Pats have the #1 offense in the league only there defense is almost the worst and can't even hold on to a 21 point lead. Brady had two tipped interceptions and one where Ochocino ran the wrong fucking route or misunderstood. Brady is still on paste to break Dan Mariono's record and throw 7,000 on the season and I see him making it. Patriots defense and Chad Johnson are the people that need to get there head out of there ass, Not Brady.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

You don't actually think Brady is going to get to 7000 yards do you? Breakin the record is very well possible, but Manning has started out seasons on fire like this as well and then they finally cool down after awhile. If he keeps up a 350 ypg pace for the next couple of weeks then ya he should be able to break the record, but right now its a little too early to tell.

Ocho is like their 5th option right now in the pass, its a little hard to blame ALL the struggles on him. Him dropping that easy pass for a touchdown was probably his biggest mistake.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Brady had a pretty slumpy game uncharacteristically. But if you really look at it in depth it wasn't entirely his fault. He's the leader of the team so I think he should step up and hold himself accountable but the guy that really needs to step up is Chad Johnson. He has 5 catches on the season despite having Wes Welker and Deion Branch two great complimentary pieces along with the two solid TE's they have. There's no excuses, OCHOBUSTO is playing like an idiot who doesn't know what he's doing and he should be taking most of the blame offensive for the patriots struggles. Ultimately, You have to look at the defense because Pats have the #1 offense in the league only there defense is almost the worst and can't even hold on to a 21 point lead. Brady had two tipped interceptions and one where Ochocino ran the wrong fucking route or misunderstood. *Brady is still on paste* to break Dan Mariono's record and throw 7,000 on the season and I see him making it. Patriots defense and Chad Johnson are the people that need to get there head out of there ass, Not Brady.


:lmao Brady on paste must be why he threw four interceptions last week. 









In all seriousness, if Brady keeps it up, he can easily break Dan Marino's record. However, the pace Brady is going at is really hard to keep up. Eventually Brady will hit the wall. If he doesn't, well then Brady will have the best season of all time.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

i try not to dislike cancer survivors but bruce arians frustrates me to no end. he says the team will continue to air it out which they suck at it and his home runs don't work b/c safeties don't buy their play action. well teams won't buy it if you can't run the ball and he basically told everyone that the steelers aren't running the ball. this is the same guy who didn't alter his play calling when woodson went out b/c he didn't want to deviate from the gameplan. his and the whole staff refusal to react and adapt is frustrating. he also doesn't expect wallace to be doubled which i find amazing since wallace has become ben's blanket. i would expect a player with 6 straight 100 yard games to be doubled. he also needs to learn to involve HEATH more who will never get credit on this team and so i can hear more HEATH chants. the one in indy last week was epic.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I think Brady ending up with 5500 yards is quite possible at this point.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

i hope the throws 20 interceptions


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Its been 3 games guys, paces really don't matter at this point.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Brady is also project to throw about 30 Ints


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

My predictions for Week 4:
Panthers vs. *Bears*
*Bills* vs. Bengals
*Titans* vs. Browns
*Lions* vs. Cowboys
*Steelers* vs. Texans
*Saints* vs. Jaguars
*Vikings* vs. Chiefs
49ers vs. *Eagles*
*Redskins* vs. Rams
*Giants* vs. Cardinals
*Falcons* vs. Seahawks
Broncos vs. *Packers*
*Patriots* vs. Raiders
*Dolphins* vs. Chargers
Jets vs. *Ravens*
*Colts *vs. Buccaneers (Yeah I think they'll finally get their win, but it'll be a close game)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Me and a couple of my friends were having an interesting debate earlier today.

One of my friends is a die-hard Jets fan and the other is a die-hard Buccaneers fan, the argument was basically if Josh Freeman played for the Jets instead of Mark Sanchez would the Jets have won a Super Bowl by now?

I personally think the Jets wouldn't have but what do you guys think?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

They wouldn't have beat the Colts and they wouldn't have beat the Steelers last year. And even if they did then they would not have beat the Saints or Packers guaranteed, they were just the better teams.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



notorious_187 said:


> Me and a couple of my friends were having an interesting debate earlier today.
> 
> One of my friends is a die-hard Jets fan and the other is a die-hard Buccaneers fan, the argument was basically if Josh Freeman played for the Jets instead of Mark Sanchez would the Jets have won a Super Bowl by now?
> 
> I personally think the Jets wouldn't have but what do you guys think?


I like Freeman but i'm going to say probably not.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Yes, Jets would going for a 3peat right now.:side:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Nah they'd be about where they were the last two years.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Six times in NFL history have teams dominated the first half like the Vikings have through three games.
Tm Year W L PS PA
MIN 2011 0 3 54 7
SEA 2006 3 0 55 6
DAL 1973 3 0 53 6
RAM 1970 3 0 63 6
SDG 1961 3 0 73 3
CLE 1947 3 0 75 7
CLE 1946 3 0 55 0

Biggest bullshit ever :|


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I bet all those other teams continued to run the ball too. He's called All Day for a reason. WTF. (He's a good receiver too. They don't have to just run him off tackle.)

Do you know McNabb's QB rating the 2nd half so far this season?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Can QB ratings be negative?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

if freeman was there the jets may have made one superbowl. i don't think they would have won any.

the steelers better have an extra tackle activated for sunday. i don't want to see hurt players who were taken out of the game being put back in and i don't want to see heath miller playing as a offensive lineman. i'm also hoping chris scott doesn't play b/c he was embarrassed in the pre season and this is pretty much his rookie year.

if epsn had it's way they would have their new rating system in place.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Also, Minnesota is getting TOP'd 2 to 1 in the second half, least time in the league.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

They gota mediocre qb, mediocre WR's and the best RB in the game. "Hmm lets pass the ball when we are up 21-0"


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



TKOK! said:


> They gota mediocre qb, mediocre WR's and the best RB in the game. "Hmm lets pass the ball when we are up 21-0"


THINK HOW MANY POINTS WE'LL SCORE BECAUSE THEY THINK WE'RE GOING TO RUN!

@ IMPULSE you annoyed how they oversell the fuck out of their QB rating too?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

they oversell everything. they had a special for it which was a bunch of crap. i avoid espn b/c i get tired of having certain players and teams shove down my throat. you would think espn would have a partnership with some of these teams and players.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> they oversell everything. they had a special for it which was a bunch of crap. i avoid espn b/c i get tired of having certain players and teams shove down my throat. you would think espn would have a partnership with some of these teams and players.


Oh, you mean liker they have with U of Texas?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Texas has their own network with them. Otherwise it's pro Big 10 and always has been. Oh and with Brent it's all OU all the time.

Really Rece, Lou, and Mark are pretty unbiased save Lou's devotion to ND, but come one, that's forgivable.

Chris Berman HATES the Cowboys and it shows every time they talk about them.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

East Coast bias too.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

And can't get an average Boise State team's cock out of their simply because they play nobody and never lose (coming from someone in their conference)


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

You can say for TCU too I geuss.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Oh, and fucking Notre Dame.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Oh, you mean liker they have with U of Texas?


USC during Bush and Leinart. Tebow and the Texas thing is understandable. Some people are claiming that ESPN was pushing Texas away from the Big Ten because they want the Big Ten Network to fail. So they created the long shot Texas to the ACC rumor. They still pump up the conference teams to no end.

NFL Network has a heavy bias too with the Gameday crew and some people on Total Access.

ESPN makes franchises, some would be no where as big if ESPN wasn't all over them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

There is a big difference between a former player giving his opinion and the network running highlights making a close game look like a total blowout because they only show the successful offensive plays of one team.

I don't really care about the bias and opinion of a former player. That's their prerogative; it's like the op-ed section of a newspaper. I do mind watching the reporting of a game and the network giving a very skewed report of what actually happened. NFL Network does that job much better than ESPN. NFL Network almost always shows both sides of the story of any given game. Then after that Deion or Mooch or Faulk (Faulk doesn't usually do post game but he was the guy that came to mind) or whoever will give their biased opinions.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Why are we talking about College Football in the NFL thread. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I blame Stacks.:side:

Really it's all about how awful ESPN is, the great Tom Jackson excepted of course.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

To bad he's paired with Berman, god that guy sucks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Curtis Painter is officially starting for the Colts monday against the Bucs. Normally I'd make a joke about how bad Painter is or how badly the Colts are, but I think I'll give the kid a try. can't really be worse than Collins can you? He was averaging 4.9 yards per throw, the fuck is that.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Sounds like Seagullin'


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

You guys are exaggerating a bit. Tom Brady has to throw 296 yards a game for the rest of the season in order to snap Marino's record. Will it be difficult? Yes. Is it a realistic hope and expectation out of a QB like Tom Brady? Yes


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Curtis Painter is officially starting for the Colts monday against the Bucs. Normally I'd make a joke about how bad Painter is or how badly the Colts are, but I think I'll give the kid a try. can't really be worse than Collins can you? He was averaging 4.9 yards per throw, the fuck is that.


it's call being scared. your team was too scared to go down field b/c they didn't want to risk turnovers. they were also shut out outside the short field the ben turnovers gave them. collins was also overthrowing anything over 10 yards. 

the only thing i learned sunday is that wayne isn't fond of collins.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

There is a difference between being scared and being able. Collins isn't able. He and the OC might be scared too, but he's clearly not able anymore.



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> You guys are exaggerating a bit. Tom Brady has to throw 296 yards a game for the rest of the season in order to snap Marino's record. Will it be difficult? Yes. Is it a realistic hope and expectation out of a QB like Tom Brady? Yes


Everyone here knows its possible. Be more concerned about that shitty NE defense.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

maybe i think he was scared because seattle was the week before. they refused to throw over 10 yards, i don't know what they did against arizona but throwing 29 times and having a 5.5 ypa is awful.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

If anything, New England's shitty defense will have the offense out on the field more than not, so it may help Brady.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> it's call being scared. your team was too scared to go down field b/c they didn't want to risk turnovers. they were also shut out outside the short field the ben turnovers gave them. collins was also overthrowing anything over 10 yards.
> 
> the only thing i learned sunday is that wayne isn't fond of collins.


He was not scared of a beyond shitty Steelers secondary that doesn't even get turnovers. That makes no sense IMPULSE. His inability to do so was the reason. 

All I know is that at least Painter tried going for more than a 5 yard gain and actually got one.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

he was scared and you were scared. men lie, women lie and numbers don't. the number one secondary in the nfl invokes fears into quarterbacks. i'm also very confident that if collins was to throw past 10 yards the ball would sail into a defender lap like ben's one throw did. 

i already clarified my reasoning and you just like attacking my posts. i'm excited to hear the texans have redzone issues but they will have plenty of opportunities to get their with this turnover heavy offense.

why do you take everything i say so seriously?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> he was scared and you were scared. men lie, women lie and numbers don't. the number one secondary in the nfl invokes fears into quarterbacks. i'm also very confident that if collins was to throw past 10 yards the ball would sail into a defender lap like ben's one throw did.
> 
> i already clarified my reasoning and you just like attacking my posts. i'm excited to hear the texans have redzone issues but they will have plenty of opportunities to get their with this turnover heavy offense.
> 
> why do you take everything i say so seriously?


I don't like to attack your posts, was just saying how terrible I think Collins is. I don't why I take you seriously when you're not serious anywhere where you post. :hmm:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

You like to pick apart my blind Steeler fan statements.

I'm disappointed in the Ravens/Jets there's no buzz around this game. I'm still hoping for a tie.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> You like to pick apart my blind Steeler fan statements.
> 
> I'm disappointed in the Ravens/Jets there's no buzz around this game. I'm still hoping for a tie.


I didn't even know you have a tie in the NFL. ~ Donovan McNabb


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

It's mostly the Pats secondary that isn't worth a shit right now. Although there pass rush is lacking huge and that could be a huge part of why the secondary is getting eaten up. Albert Haynesworth has been struggling with injurys early in the season but once he returns healthy and motivated I fail to understand why him and Wilfork can't dominate the middle. Patrick Chung was another guy who they could use right now as they are allowing QBs to light them up at the moment. I would say the lack of balance on offense is just as painful as there defense because the running game was absolutely awful and could of been just another reason why Brady threw 4 interceptions as they are putting way too much pressure on him at the moment. I believe he's the best QB in the league of this generation but the lack of defense and running game help is putting huge pressure on the guy. Chad Johnson is currently the "5th option" WR as somebody mentioned earlier in this thread and that's obviously unacceptale. He wasn't trade for to be the 5th option and he has downgraded himself into that role. Five catches on the season so far and zero touchdowns aint impressing me one bit. Not to mention he dropped a TD pass last week. What's up with this idiot guy? Right when he gets on a good team he starts playing like an old man. Come on cinco, @ Oakland would be a great time to pick it up.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> You like to pick apart my blind Steeler fan statements.
> 
> I'm disappointed in the Ravens/Jets there's no buzz around this game. I'm still hoping for a tie.


The only buzz for the Ravens this early in the season is Steeler related. The same reason there hasn't been any buzz for any other Steeler game since Game 1.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> It's mostly the Pats secondary that isn't worth a shit right now. Although there pass rush is lacking huge and that could be a huge part of why the secondary is getting eaten up. Albert Haynesworth has been struggling with injurys early in the season but once he returns healthy and motivated I fail to understand why him and Wilfork can't dominate the middle. Patrick Chung was another guy who they could use right now as they are allowing QBs to light them up at the moment. I would say the lack of balance on offense is just as painful as there defense because the running game was absolutely awful and could of been just another reason why Brady threw 4 interceptions as they are putting way too much pressure on him at the moment. *I believe he's the best QB in the league of this generation* but the lack of defense and running game help is putting huge pressure on the guy. Chad Johnson is currently the "5th option" WR as somebody mentioned earlier in this thread and that's obviously unacceptale. He wasn't trade for to be the 5th option and he has downgraded himself into that role. Five catches on the season so far and zero touchdowns aint impressing me one bit. Not to mention he dropped a TD pass last week. What's up with this idiot guy? Right when he gets on a good team he starts playing like an old man. Come on cinco, @ Oakland would be a great time to pick it up.


Manning.

If Brady can't play without a run game then they won't win because their run game won't be improving any time soon.

Brady made Ocho the fifth option, he either doesn't trust him or Ocho doesn't know the offense yet because he hasn't really be targeted. Branch isn't great but he knows their offense inside out and that's why Brady keeps throwing to him, once Ocho knows the offense properly then you can expect Brady to throw to him.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> he was scared and you were scared. men lie, women lie and numbers don't.* the number one secondary in the nfl* invokes fears into quarterbacks. i'm also very confident that if collins was to throw past 10 yards the ball would sail into a defender lap like ben's one throw did.


This makes me laugh. I'm expecting that will change after tomorrow though.

Also, lmao @ Rob Ryan saying Bryant/Austin > Megatron.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*










Did he really say that?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Only player that's better than Johnson is Johnson, not the Johnson that runs though or the Johnson on the bills or the Johnson that isn't a Johnson anymore but the really good Johnson.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

He doesn't really believe that. Coaches talk up the competition all the time. Evil Bill is pretty famous for it.

Not sure NYJ plays Detroit, but if they did he'd say Calvin is the greatest WR of all time which would be LOL too.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Manning.
> 
> If Brady can't play without a run game then they won't win because their run game won't be improving any time soon.
> 
> Brady made Ocho the fifth option, he either doesn't trust him or Ocho doesn't know the offense yet because he hasn't really be targeted. Branch isn't great but he knows their offense inside out and that's why Brady keeps throwing to him, once Ocho knows the offense properly then you can expect Brady to throw to him.


Manning is great and I have no problem with people who consider him the best. He will always be #2 in my view. 

Ocho made Ocho the fifth option. Brady has always had an unbelieveable ability to spread the ball around to recievers throughout his career. Deion Branch, David Givens, Troy Brown, Bethel Johnson. Brady has made all of these guys go beyond expectations and make them look better than they are in reality. What did Deion Branch do when he left Patriots? What did David Givens do when he left Patriots? I like Troy Brown but the guy wouldn't be a starter on most teams, Better yet an ALL PRO when he was with Brady. My point is if Brady can get huge production out of these guys than there's no reason a six time Pro Bowl on a bunch of garbage teams can't get himself going with the best QB in the league throwing to him. OchoCinco needs to get his head out of his ass and start to improve his mental toughness and get a better understanding of the offense. Randy Moss and Wes Welker were productive from day one. As soon as the guy gets on a team that can potentially contend for a Superbowl he stinks up the fucking joint. It's still early in the season but five catches is just totally unacceptable, Especially when he's got a little 5"8 undrafted WR catching 16 passes for over 200 yards.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> The only buzz for the Ravens this early in the season is Steeler related. The same reason there hasn't been any buzz for any other Steeler game since Game 1.


jets buzz should be bigger. i'm not talking national buzz, i'm talking like inside the city buzz. rex ryan normally goes out of his way to make these type of games a big deal. i still need a tie though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

In all seriousness, Baltimore/NYJ might have the best chance of being a tie.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Didn't Jets almost tie last year? Don't remember the game, but I swear it came to the last couple of minutes of overtime.

Ravens win though, no chance for the Jets winning.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Barring getting a lot of turnovers, I don't see how the Jets win either.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> jets buzz should be bigger. i'm not talking national buzz, i'm talking like inside the city buzz. rex ryan normally goes out of his way to make these type of games a big deal. i still need a tie though.


Meh, the Rex hype is dead in this game, it was all expended when we played them in the opener last year. We dusted them then, it'll be a little tougher this time around I'm sure.

As to the tie, fuck THAT.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Ravens\Jets should be hopefully a solid defensive struggle. While the Monday Night Football game isn't even worth watching...


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

for the 3rd straight year the rams season comes down to a game vs the redskins. if the rams lose i dont think theres any way back. last year they won they're first game against the redskins and were 1 game away from the playoffs. same scenario here.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Agreed. Ravens/Jets is probably the game i'm most waiting to watch tommorow.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Meh, the Rex hype is dead in this game, it was all expended when we played them in the opener last year. We dusted them then, it'll be a little tougher this time around I'm sure.
> 
> As to the tie, fuck THAT.


Dusted is a bit odd. I'm pretty sure it was only a one point game, was it not? Not exactly what I'd call "dusted".

I can't believe I kinda want the Jets to win tonight. Not sure why everyone's so confident in the Ravens seeing as most people were expecting them to destroy the Titans and we all saw how that turned out.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Justin Tuck is out, Osi Omen- not gonna try to spell his last name, but will make his season debut for the Giants.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



DH said:


> Dusted is a bit odd. I'm pretty sure it was only a one point game, was it not? Not exactly what I'd call "dusted".
> 
> I can't believe I kinda want the Jets to win tonight. Not sure why everyone's so confident in the Ravens seeing as most people were expecting them to destroy the Titans and we all saw how that turned out.


Here's what I mean by dusted: Our QB passed for about 3 times as many yards as Sanchez, their 2 top receivers tied for EIGHTEEN F'N yards while Boldin went for over 100 & our TE outscored their entire receiving core, & Lewis & Suggs were all over the backfield.

The Jets weren't the problem, we weren't cashing it in, on those stats alone the score should have been much worse.

So yeah, dominated in nearly ever category that matters: dusted.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

What games do people get? So far it looks like I get Steelers/Texans, Bills/Bengals, Lions/Cowboys, and Titans/Browns. AMEN @ this, though the Steelers game isn't in HD, but I can live.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

NFL Sunday Ticket. Just can't bring myself to be at the mercy of the shitty games they choose to air in my area.

*Shudders*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I get Vikes/Chiefs, Titans/Browns, Bills/Bengals, Steelers/Texans, Lions/Cowboys, Saints/Jags, Skins/Rams.

Why no High Def DH? Who's your provider?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

only bears and panthers for me, i believe. oh joy.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Greg Hardy just broke the goal post in Chicago :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



JM said:


> I get Vikes/Chiefs, Titans/Browns, Bills/Bengals, Steelers/Texans, Lions/Cowboys, Saints/Jags, Skins/Rams.
> 
> Why no High Def DH? Who's your provider?


Rogers. 

You get a shit ton of games :|


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Oh man, wtf was he thinking? fpalm


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Rogers Digital Cable? You should get every game I do :/.

Go to guide and browse by theme.



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Oh man, wtf was he thinking? fpalm


He had SLAM DUNK (~!) on his mind. Defensive players need to get this done in warm ups seeing as he can't really rely on getting a defensive TD.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

What did Hardy do to break it?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Slam dunk I think.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



JM said:


> Rogers Digital Cable? You should get every game I do :/.
> 
> Go to guide and browse by theme.


Well I'm trusting TV listings atm, maybe it'll end up that they're lying. I usually only get about 3-4 games though.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Yeah just browse by themes. All the blue ones are channels you get and greys you don't get.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



JM said:


> Rogers Digital Cable? You should get every game I do :/.
> 
> Go to guide and browse by theme.
> 
> 
> 
> He had SLAM DUNK (~!) on his mind. Defensive players need to get this done in warm ups seeing as he can't really rely on getting a defensive TD.


Just.....damn. Are they repairing it or bringing out a new one?:no:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

The Fox guys seem to think Detroit beating Dallas is an upset.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Repairing it I think.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



JM said:


> Yeah just browse by themes. All the blue ones are channels you get and greys you don't get.


Yeah I know how, just that my mom sucks and is watching TV. And on mine purple I get and green I don't, but same diff.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

CJ going for 300 yards today to make up for his first three shitty games. :side:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



JM said:


> Repairing it I think.


Here's to hoping the goal post cracks up & causes a game deciding FG controversy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Pretty sure if a broken post affected a FG they would redo the kick on the other end.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Did anyone really discuss Hillis last week for missing the game? Sunday NFL countdown suspect he was holding out cause he's mad about the contract situation.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



JM said:


> Did anyone really discuss Hillis last week for missing the game? Sunday NFL countdown suspect he was holding out cause he's mad about the contract situation.


So he faked losing 10-12 pounds with strep throat?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pretty sure if a broken post affected a FG they would redo the kick on the other end.


If you remember Karney for the Saints for the game winning FG against the Jags shanking it after nailing one from the same distance, it can still go down wrong. There's absolutely no guarantee these kickers can make the same kick twice.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> So he faked losing 10-12 pounds with strep throat?


Yeah...idk. Thought it was pretty amusing.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Steelers stripping the kick off return. Too bad they didn't get it lulz.

Refs look pretty interesting with all that pink. No hate btw, gotta respect all charity efforts.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I think Dallas might now have more INTs than they did all last year.:side:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

first play of the game i actually see and clark goes down

it was a big running gain too. the only way smith will see the bench is if he gets hurt again.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Panthers busting up the Bears with the run game.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Why would Jax go for it on 4th down? Basically, giving Brees free yards.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

texans need to keep the penalties up


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

:hmm: Maybe I should have started Romo. Still playing great even with that injury. Nice throw and catch.

Fuck Gore, ...... while gets some yards while I bench him because of his injury.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Ugh, Steelers D looking far worse than 12th today. Penalties can't save them all day.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Keisel's out @ IMP so maybe Hood will see more playing time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Nice throw by Schaub there.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

TD Saints! Brees is going to have fun against the Jags today.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :hmm: Maybe I should have started Romo. Still playing great even with that injury. Nice throw and catch.


Yeah Dez showing up is pretty cool too. I mean he did have the deepest thigh bruise of all time...


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



DH said:


> Keisel's out @ IMP so maybe Hood will see more playing time.


keisel is actually still good. smith is done but the steelers will refuse to start heyward b/c he's a rookie.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Schaub almost got beheaded there but Foster's looking just beastly thus far.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

So, I guess we can say Arian Foster is fine.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

LOL @ That nonexistent Steeler D on that wide open TD.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

no. the steelers run defense is awful and they can't seem to figure out a zone blocking scheme to save their lives.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> LOL @ That nonexistent Steeler D on that wide open TD.


Well they were obviously thinking run there and stacked it up.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Cutler gets f'n hammered attempting a QB sneak, good red zone defense from....the Panthers.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



JM said:


> Well they were obviously thinking run there and stacked it up.


Oh yeah, with Foster running rampant it's the smartest thing to do. Good play selection from the Texans there, it's basic to alternate but it's the fundamentals that are most effective.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

this is going to be a long year. i rather see rookies get torched than bad veterans. 11 minute drive is just painful since arians will find a way to call a 3 and out.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> this is going to be a long year. i rather see rookies get torched than bad veterans. 11 minute drive is just painful since arians will find a way to call a 3 and out.


It's one drive. Buck up soldier. Steelers probably haven't dropped to the Chiefs level just yet.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Thank god Mario jumped as they were all over that play call.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> It's one drive. Buck up soldier. Steelers probably haven't dropped to the Chiefs level just yet.


the defensive line has got manhandled all year. smith is just bad and hampton isn't dominating the 20 something plays a game he usually plays.

i'm tired of watching smith get abused. i feel bad for him and it would be better if the steelers just let heyward play more.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Jesus, learn to fucking tackle Houston.

LOL, Wallace with the taunting penalty after the 22 yd pickup.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

screens galore and it's working because a team can't tackle. this is a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Wow, there were more Texans in the backfield than Steelers on that play. That 5 man rush is crazy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Wow, Big Ben sacked & then loses the fumble to the Texans & they get it yanked for a dumb penalty.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

luck.

steelers refuse to get o line help and it's sad.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Texans save us again. Fucking christ Ben accept the sack and burry the ball in your gut.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Man oh man, he got HAMMERED on that play.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

if this team doesn't call flozell or starks soon then i'm accepting the fact that they are throwing away the season.

ben can't even go through a read before getting rocked.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

bad defending by san fran there


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

The most beautiful pass I've seen in a while with Cam to Smith.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Damn Houston. Stop with those stupid penalties.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

texans are committing so penalties and this defense can't capitalize 

still can't stop the run


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

This game is nothing more than Texans vs. Texans penalties right now. Even Polamalu looking bad in this one.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Well I give up. Steelers flat out suck.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I'm just wondering how it is that a single player in Newton seems to have revitalized an entire franchise.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Why do Steelers seem to always suck the year after one of their Superbowl trips?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I'm just wondering how it is that a single player in Newton seems to have revitalized an entire franchise.


Good morale can turn what was once an average to below average team into a fierce competitor. Talent is largely equal in the NFL. What separates the bad, the good, and the great is state of mind.

Good QB play wins games in this league, or at least keeps you competitive. That does wonders for state of mind.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

IMPULSE what are your thoughts on it being a luxury for the Steelers to have Aaron Smith back?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why do Steelers seem to always suck the year after one of their Superbowl trips?


i honestly don't know. but everything is smith's fault.

essex/kemo are so out of sync that it's embarrassing. the steelers will go through at least 5 starting o line combos by the end of the year.

i'm so ecstatic they stopped the run.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Finally he starts to throw 8*D


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



JM said:


> IMPULSE what are your thoughts on it being a luxury for the Steelers to have Aaron Smith back?


the team is stubborn and he's awful. if there wasn't a lockout he would have practiced himself out of the lineup. smith's a good guy but the injuries have finished him and he's a shell of himself. them holding out a roster spot for him last year is even more stupid.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Wow, great awareness and control from the Bills player.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

CJ2K had a 25 yard run. UDK must be wetting himself 8*D.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

So if I'm reading things right the Steelers season is over in the 2nd quarter of Week 4. 

Houston is a pretty damn good team offensively especially with Foster. 

LOL you're only down 7-0. Reading these comments it'd be like you guys were down 21-0.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Texans personalities are costing them trips to the Red Zone.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why do Steelers seem to always suck the year after one of their Superbowl trips?


*You'd be surprised at how many losing Super Bowl teams fail to make the playoffs the following year over the last decade or so. It's amazing.


Romo is slang for Redemption.*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

We're only where we are in this game right now because the Texans have 55 yards in penalties or something like that.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

*Hester's tumbling routine needs to be retired. lol That was awful. *


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



DH said:


> CJ2K had a 25 yard run. UDK must be wetting himself 8*D.


I was in shock, especially since I'm watching the game and I missed. I was in awe seeing he had 33 yards in the first half instead of the whole game.



LadyCroft said:


> *You'd be surprised at how many losing Super Bowl teams fail to make the playoffs the following year over the last decade or so. It's amazing.
> 
> 
> Romo is slang for Redemption.*


Ya, but they did even after winning the superbowl which is quite sad. Their defense seems to be under performing though and their line is just brutal.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> So if I'm reading things right the Steelers season is over in the 2nd quarter of Week 4.
> 
> Houston is a pretty damn good team offensively especially with Foster.
> 
> LOL you're only down 7-0. Reading these comments it'd be like you guys were down 21-0.


Scores can be misleading. We should be down 21-0 based on how we're playing.

And ouch, Andre Johnson looks like he might be done for the year.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

oh god, Andre Johnson is hurt.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

oh shit. Looks like Andre Johnson torn something...


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Andre Johnson's knee just completely gave out. Damn.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Bollocks no way that was an incomplete pass in the bengals bills game

EDIT: nvm it did look that way actually


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> So if I'm reading things right the Steelers season is over in the 2nd quarter of Week 4.
> 
> Houston is a pretty damn good team offensively especially with Foster.
> 
> LOL you're only down 7-0. Reading these comments it'd be like you guys were down 21-0.


the steelers season isn't over b/c they have what seems like an easy end of the season. i'm just seeing a long year b/c the defense is gone and the best i hope for is a wild card spot. i figure if i have the same expectations for them that i have for the orioles then they can't disappoint me.

i hope johnson is ok.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



DH said:


> Scores can be misleading. We should be down 21-0 based on how we're playing.
> 
> And ouch, Andre Johnson looks like he might be done for the year.


Yeah that is very true. Still, only being down 7-0 if you should be down 21-0 means you can win. Remember Houston is not a good team in the 2nd half.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya, but they did even after winning the superbowl which is quite sad. Their defense seems to be under performing though and their line is just brutal.


*That's just further proof that the refs fucked that game up... the 'Hawks were supposed to win. 



Damn, Andre Johnson goes down in pain without being tipped. Not a good sign at all. *grabbing his leg, btw**


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I thought it was the left knee, but its his right.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

the texans are manhandling the steelers line. ben can't even make reads before getting jumped on. the running game is dead. this is all willie colon fault.

if the steelers miss the playoff this year. then this is 3 straight times where they missed after a super bowl appearance. it's an annoying and common theme.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

That is basically the worse case scenario for Houston. Really love Andre Johnson too.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

We need to start cashing in on these fumbles.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I guess its a good sign that Johnson can walk on his own accord.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

*That doesn't look like it would have been held up as a fumble anyway. *


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Hope Harrison is alright.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Vick hurt again


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

this is just getting worse. woodley is about to join willie colon on my hate list.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Panthers/Bears has been a defensive battle ~__~


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Foster is damn good, not even showing rust.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Arian Foster is gonna have 100 yards in the first half ... and Mister wonders why we're upset.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Would really love if Pitt, Cinn, and Cle to all lose today.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Texans do already have over 100 rushing yards as a team. Steelers D seems to be failing a lot recently.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

i like it if the ravens packed up in a moving truck and leave town


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



DH said:


> Arian Foster is gonna have 100 yards in the first half ... and Mister wonders why we're upset.


Foster is great. That offensive line is really good. You should have seen this coming. It's the Texans. They'll self destruct, they always do.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Foster is great. That offensive line is really good. You should have seen this coming. It's the Texans. They'll self destruct, they always do.


Hmm, true. I suppose if this game was in December we might be winning. The thing is, the Texans have self-destructed and yet they're still dominating. That's the sad part.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

it's kind of hard to hope for a team to self destruct when the team you support boast the worst turnover ration in the nfl


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> i like it if the ravens packed up in a moving truck and leave town


fpalm

Love you too.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Texans do already have over 100 rushing yards as a team. Steelers D seems to be failing a lot recently.


*Foster has 94 of those I think. *


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> i like it if the ravens packed up in a moving truck and leave town



aww, boo hoo haha

Can't wait to see Sanchez become reacquainted with Ngata.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

At least we have the Texans to help us making catches now too .

I'm not completely worried, it's 10-0. Our offence usually finds something and the Texans are beating themselves. It's the fact that our defense, i.e. our bread in butter has looked non-existent.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

i'm not worried i'm just annoyed that heyward won't see the field until late in the game or when the game is out of reach


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> i'm not worried i'm just annoyed that heyward won't see the field until late in the game or when the game is out of reach


I saw him in there on the first drive, not sure after that.

And thank fuck Mike Wallace came to play. But then again, when does he not?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Wallace = great. Late throw too. Had to wait for it to get to him.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Fuck is happening in this eagles game? 

Will have a tv in a few mins instead of relying on fantasy to see whats going on


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Ben has 80 yards, Wallace has 62 of those 80 yards.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Damn Texans, get both arms around him and bring him down. Their pass rush seems to have evaporated as well.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

kemo is rubbing off on pouncey w/ fouls


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Fuck off, that's an easy throw Ben.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Ben trying to fake out a penalty prone Texans team.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

it's funny how once he stops overthrowing wallace he has to do it with every other receiver on the field now.

if that was any other team they would have threw offsides.

fuck my life. my brother is going to annoy me.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Man, how lucky are the Steelers today?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

And yet another self-destruction effort by the Texans 

Hopefully :/


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Oh dear lord yellow cloth saves the day again.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

*The Texans are looking like Oakland with all the flags lol*


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Bills defense is all over the Bengals.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

And, the penalties continue to hurt Houston.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Daniel Manning lol


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

What a complete bone head penalty too. Wtf was Manning thinking.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

:lmao

Manning, what a moron.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Why the FUCK would you block the guy when he's THAT fucking far away?

Idiot.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Well, at least the Browns are sucking.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

NATE WASHINGTON. Why'd you not get me a TD man, I needed that. Still what a catch and an exceptional run afterwards.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I don't even know what to say about that penalty.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

cmon guys w/o manning the steelers may have scored a fg. he fucked up his own blocked gf he's just talented.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

The Steelers are so lucky the Texans are so penalty prone.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> NATE WASHINGTON. Why'd you not get me a TD man, I needed that. Still what a catch and an exceptional run afterwards.


Maybe CJ will clean it up for you.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

^^^Nah, Hasselbeck passed to Williams for the TD. I don't even thinnk CJ is the goaline back anymore, pretty sure RInger is.

lolSteelers. Texans are fucking themselves in the ass yet Steelers still can't do anything.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

the texans are lucky the steelers are incapable of making half time adjustments this year.

hey dh has redman got any carries?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Viks don't have a halftime lead, maybe the won't have a second half meltdown now.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

BUFFALO SWAG


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> the texans are lucky the steelers are incapable of making half time adjustments this year.
> 
> hey dh has redman got any carries?


Don't worry Houston sucks at it too. You guys are in good shape to comeback on a team that all too often gives up leads in the 2nd half.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

mike wallace needs his 100 yard game streak to continue. he's the brightspot in this offense.

they could be in good shape. but the steelers just look really bad. like it's bad when your team looked better in the pre season than they do in the regular season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Don't worry Houston sucks at it too. You guys are in good shape to comeback on a team that all too often gives up leads in the 2nd half.


There isn't much more that the Texans can do to screw themselves over yet the Steelers can't even get a score.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Hester's a beast, officially the best return man ever on the books. Panthers keeping this game close despite that dream killer.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Cutler's only thrown 5 times. Bears obviously not doing too badly without the passing game.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Big Ben sacked again.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

SACKlisberger

My bubble was burst by that completion to Ward.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I'm expecting a Texans loss just because they're not a good 4th quarter team.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Lions look really bad.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Detroit is Green Bay's biggest divisional threat IMO (as if it would be DA LOLBEARS) so I'm not eating my hat over them sucking so far today.

Andre Johnson questionable to return, hamstring injury. Hoping he gets back in, I want to see the Steelers DIE.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Antonio Brown's a good guy as IMP would say.

Mendenhall needs to show some patience. Not that I can blame him for his running style today seeing as the holes aren't going to be there regardless of whether he's patient or not.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

That Lions kickoff was classic, the kicker face planted.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

MrMister, I'd like to think that you'd want to know that my mood has improved. 

EDIT: Eat it Shock.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I still got faith that Houston can win. Although I thought the same thing last week :hmm:

Lions down 27-3. 8*D


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Witten my fav Cowboy of all time and my 2nd fav TE of all time.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Panthers FG blocked. Cmon man.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Well way to come out totally flat guys. Didn't expect undefeated anyways, but a little stronger effort would've been nice. They better wake the fuck up, though, because they have 3 straight home games (starting with MNF) that are all winnable. 

And lucky me, didn't play Bryant (since he was questionable) and had Cutler over Romo (due to last week and the thought the Bears would still throw some). Ugh.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Antonio Brown should run this back.

EDIT: or Sanders.

EDIT: ah well.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

so the defense shows up when one of their best players is out. i'm not too excited about worlids being on the field but the results have been good so far.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Ohai Cutler's starting to throw the ball.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Seems the Texans are back to kicking themselves in the nuts.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Only a matter of time before he has 3 INT's then Shock


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I hope I don't have to see Cam throw any more INTs, it's a sight I'm already pretty tired of.

Apparently Mendenhall is having his hamstring worked on, on the sideline.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Just to let you all know Isaac Redman just made me even happier.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

How nice of our run game to show up. Hopefully we can keep controlling the clock.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Captain Munnerlyn better pick Cutler off 5 times like DeAngelo Hall did to him last year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

OMG OMG CJ has 60 yards. That's a season high right dere.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Shock said:


> I hope I don't have to see Cam throw any more INTs, it's a sight I'm already pretty tired of.
> 
> Apparently Mendenhall is having his hamstring worked on, on the sideline.


Redman > Mendenhall right now anyway.

Hell Moore > Mendenhall.

I'm sure Dwyer could be as well. Mendenall hasn't got it going this year yet.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



DH said:


> How nice of our run game to show up. Hopefully we can keep controlling the clock.


redman = beast. he get carries and running game works. coaches have to run redman more now. i'm very excited.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> OMG OMG CJ has 60 yards. That's a season high right dere.


65 NOW. OMGUS.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

TD for CJ yet?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

steelers burning time outs is making me angry. hopefully they don't need them.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

lol Romo


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

So what exactly is wrong with Mendenhall?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> TD for CJ yet?


Babysteps, Stax, babysteps.


Hasselbeck and Washington almost connected on a 40 yard pass, but Hasselbeck threw too far to the right. What a fucker.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> So what exactly is wrong with Mendenhall?


Hamstring.

Bengals can try but they can't beat the Bills. Their QB has no soul.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I know, I just dropped Cook in one of my leagues, 80 yard TD, of course he would.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I laugh every time they say "the creeper".


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

harrison has an eye injury. 

steelers defense has shut down the texans since johnson left. that's pretty sad.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Fucking Texans are schizophrenic, Johnson going down heralded this slide.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

BOBBY CARPENTER, nice run. lol at his TD being stolen.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

hey dh if schaub doesn't start racking up yards than the steelers will most likely still have the number one pass defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

The Texans are +63 in points in the 1st half, but -33 in the 2nd.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Romo :lmao


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Holy crap Romo.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

McCoy is looking like Big Ben today throwing balls he shouldn't be throwing at all.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Two INTs for TDs for Detroit. Dallas is fucked. I'm pissed.

They WERE dominating this game about 3 minutes ago.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

:lmao

Romo has thrown two pick 6's to make this a game again.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

so mad that ball didn't hit the ground.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Pick 6 is really lame phrase btw. Only thing worse is "nothin doin."


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

ARIAN FOSTER YEAH


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Daniels is one hell of a player.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Romo in meltdown mode


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

*Oh man... come on Romo don't let me down!  I'll hear about those two pick six's all week now.*


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

:lmao Minnesota


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

woodley and his agent are phenomenal. almost as good as willie colon's agent.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Cassel to Bowe, 52 yard TD.

CHIEFS!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



stadw0n306 said:


> Cassel to Bowe, 52 yard TD.
> 
> CHIEFS!


YAY CHIEFS. If they win it just gives the Colts more of an edge for last place.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I traded Foster in one on my Leagues


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

At least the Vikings didn't blow a second half lead today. I guess Matt Cassel should yell at Haley every game.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Adam Rank on Twitter:

"The Chiefs have nobody to blame but themselves for this. Maybe they can trade for Clausen or Ponder if the Vikings can hang on here."

:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

arians just cost his team a fucking drive. it's 2nd and 2 and they can't stop the run and he wants to pass. i hate his playcalling. of course ben gets sacked on arians genius pass play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I traded Foster in one on my Leagues


Why? That is an absolutely terrible move, its not like he was underachieving like CJ. He was just hurt for awhile and as you can see is still very explosive.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Pick 6 is really lame phrase btw. Only thing worse is "nothin doin."


I always preffered the Bill Simmons (maybe Gregg Easterbrook) term of TAINT (Touchown After INT) because it feels like you've been kicked there after one.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I always preffered the Bill Simmons (maybe Gregg Easterbrook) term of TAINT (Touchown After INT) because it feels like you've been kicked there after one.


I'm less pissed now because that is fucking hilarious.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Troy took over on that drive. I love how clutch that guy is.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Oh boy, Troy's hulking up.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Gus Johnson going nuts after Hali sacks McNabb.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

defense bailed arians bad play calling out. woodley is still awful.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Why? That is an absolutely terrible move, its not like he was underachieving like CJ. He was just hurt for awhile and as you can see is still very explosive.


it was for Matt Forte, Dustin Keller & Fred Jackson, and i kind of i thought last year was not going to happen again.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

What a play by Witten.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Forte & Jackson aren't bad pickups.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Have I ever mentioned how awesome I think Witten is? Yeah, he's fucking awesome.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I like Witten. He's very humble and well respected.

I also like Antonio Brown ;D


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Big Ben on turf again.

AND AGAIN.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

i hate bruce arians and his refusal to pound redman


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

My hopes are not high for a Panthers CAMback.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Fuck you and your Cowgirls MrMister, I need the Lions to win the division.

And fuck you shock, die Packers fan.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

why does this offensive coordinator contiue to throw the ball on first down when redman has been getting chunks of yardage. does he not realize everyone plays pass first against the steelers. since arians is so one dimensional. it kills me how he kills his own drive. he shouldn't expect his linemen to hold up.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



McQueen said:


> Fuck you and your Cowgirls MrMister, I need the Lions to win the division.


Not gonna happen. 8*D

ROFLsberger sacked 5 times today. That's brightened my day.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

inb4 Arian Foster 5000 yard TD.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Shock said:


> My hopes are not high for a Panthers CAMback.


They're only down 4 with about 7 minutes to go. It's pretty possible.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Atlantic Ocean can't protect you forever Shock, just getting that out now.

My picks for the week are already gonna get so shredded.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Hahaha suck it Rob Ryan. Megatron not elite my ass.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Jesus titty fucking Christ Megatron. Randy Moss that shit.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I do hope I prove myself wrong about the Panthers result. But I'm naturally pessimistic. Apart from with the Packers, CAUSE THEY'RE THE BEST, EAT IT MCQUEEN.

And that MEGATRON catch was just too sweet.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Calvin is such a beast, Lions coming back.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

If Johnson had been in, he would have caught that rocket.

fpalm Excellent special teams Texans.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



McQueen said:


> Fuck you and your Cowgirls MrMister, I need the Lions to win the division.
> 
> And fuck you shock, die Packers fan.


Fuck you and your 10 ten teams.

Most of all fuck Calvin Johnson.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

if arians come back next year, might quit watching the nfl. the team normally wins despite his awful play calling but he's doing everything he can to kill a drive. my tolerance for his offense is almost gone. it's only week 4.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

CJ with 85 yards @ UDK. I doubt he'll see the endzone, though, but hey, at least he's getting his shit back together.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I only have two teams, one is losing, one is barely hanging on (and I can't watch that game). I just want Green Bay to fail like their fans at a physical.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



McQueen said:


> I only have two teams, one is losing, one is barely hanging on (and I can't watch that game). I just want Green Bay to fail like their fans at a physical.


Two teams is one too many. 

FUCK YOU CALVIN JOHNSON. 

Just have to score a TD now. Just one TD.

Actually, just need a 1st down...


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



DH said:


> CJ with 85 yards @ UDK. I doubt he'll see the endzone, though, but hey, at least he's getting his shit back together.


Somewhat. He does good when running straight up, but can't find the blocks/holes when he runs to the outside.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Fuck you and your 10 ten teams.
> 
> Most of all fuck Calvin Johnson.


:lmao Repped for epic content.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Fuck, we'll get maybe a minute on the clock if we get 3 and out. Another terrible series.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

i should get used to the wild card race.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I'm still amazed the Cowgirls have let the Lions come back in this. 27-3, really? I'll take it, but I guess I better not start watching these guys until the 2nd half from now on.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



McQueen said:


> I only have two teams, one is losing, one is barely hanging on (and I can't watch that game). I just want Green Bay to fail like their fans at a physical.


:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

ben blowing timeouts has bit the steelers in the ass.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Fucking Lions are living off the epic comeback.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Newton throw another TD.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Two teams is one too many.
> 
> FUCK YOU CALVIN JOHNSON.
> 
> Just have to score a TD now. Just one TD.
> 
> Actually, just need a 1st down...


Nah got my AFC team and my NFC team, its all good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Yeah having two teams is really lame. Oh one sucks, NOW I GET TO CHEER FOR THE GOOD ONE. YEAAAAH.

Lame.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Nah, can't watch The Bears since the awful Vikings were on TV. Steelers game is on though.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

two teams is okay in college sports. since there's like too many teams too count.

fuck the steelers. game might end in a safety.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I'm really starting to think Calvin in the best receiver in the league. Him, Andre, And Fitz are all pretty damn god like when catching in traffic or just beating the coverage in gereral.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Best Punt coverage ever.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

*Pittsburgh will have to earn it.*


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Well we've lost. Ugh.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Texans :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

WHAT THE FUCK! 

Come ON Texans.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

And the Vikings are gonna lose again. :lmao

Yayayayay @ Texans.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

*And there it is...another gunshot wound to the foot.*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Steelers got lucky there.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Another guy trying to take out Ben's knee. Nice.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I have a main team the Vikings, and a team I like in every division. Like watching the Pats,Texans, Steelers, Raiders, Niners, Lions, Falcons, Iggles.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

i'm convinced ben will end the season in a wheelchair


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



McQueen said:


> Nah, can't watch The Bears since the awful Vikings were on TV. Steelers game is on though.


I don't really care how many teams you have, just messin around. Just pissed the Lions have gotten back into a game Dallas was totally dominating.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Steelers are absolutely terrible. So many problems, and yes IMPULSE there are a lot of problems. If the Colts had Manning then they would be 1-3 right now, and even without Manning we almost won.

There was a guy in the NBA thread who like 6 different teams or more, and they changed throughout the year.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Matt Forte is a BEAST


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

*That's the worst non Kentucky Wildcat tackling I've ever seen by the Houston defense.*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Its my buddies birthday today and hes a huge Cowboys fan. Gonna make fun of him mercilessly if they lose. It will ruin his day.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Jesus, Forte with 200+. Martz found a clue. Well done sir.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

We've been highlighting the Steelers problems all year. Who you trying to convince.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Steelers are absolutely terrible. So many problems, and yes IMPULSE there are a lot of problems. If the Colts had Manning then they would be 1-3 right now, and even without Manning we almost won.


i'm not blind about my team. i'm probably the most blunt fan here. so why do you keep talking to me like i blindly hype this team up.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Chiefs win, 22-17.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> i'm not blind about my team. i'm probably the most blunt fan here. so why do you keep talking to me like i blindly hype this team up.


Because I said it last week and you basically denied all the problems. Then again I can't even tell if you're serious right now.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Because I said it last week and you basically denied all the problems. Then again I can't even tell if you're serious right now.


Erm, not sure when IMP denied our problems when he's the one pointing them out all game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

UDFK, do you even read IMPULSE'S posts? He shits on (is very critical) his own team 75% of the time.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Great field position. Let's steal one for the 2nd straight week.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Because I said it last week and you basically denied all the problems. Then again I can't even tell if you're serious right now.


i like getting a rise out of you. but every post i make is normally a critique or a blind raven bashing posts.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Onto Cincy, come on eat this L.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

So the terrible Vikings game ends and you switch to Skins/Rams. GTFO CBS.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

at least 3 teams that have as many problems as the steelers are coming up. i hope they can beat arizona or the jaguars. still iffy on the titans.

dh i can't bash the secondary b/c they are still number 1 in the nfl.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Steelers fans are more critical of this team than anyone else.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

About an hour ago I was looking forward to asking Crofty if she is a BILLeiver. Dammit.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

i'm still waiting on the game where the secondary gets torched. it just confuses me how they still maintain such good pass defense stats. 

steelers = nfl shutdown corners.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Do the Steelers verse the Pats this year?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Jesus, Forte with 200+. Martz found a clue. Well done sir.


Not really. Still puzzling indecision and mistakes.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

So Panthers lose. At least Newton is back to throwing good yards.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Do the Steelers verse the Pats this year?


Week 8.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Cam with 370 yards


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Nice discipline Lions.

And yes @ UDK. I'm guessing 58-3 Pats.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Lions are killing themselves.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Bengals gonna win this.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Well, Carolina lost, but at least in garbage time Newton threw a deep pass to Smitty and a couple passes and a TD to Olsen to help out my fantasy team.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

CJ2K with 100 yards DH


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Do the Steelers verse the Pats this year?


Yeah, but I'll probably be back to talking shit since the Steelers should be 2-1 at worst over the next three games. Then the Patriots will torch the Steelers, because that game just to seems to be an automatic loss.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Dalton is a gamer.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

C'mon Detroit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



WWF said:


> Well, Carolina lost, but at least in garbage time Newton threw a deep pass to Smitty and a couple passes and a TD to Olsen to help out my fantasy team.


Ya, Newton has completely fucked me over. Threw nonstop to Smith because he can't pass to anyone else. Threw a pick 6. And then fucked me over even more by finishing the game off with a TD to Olsen. Fuck Newton.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Jason Hanson MR. Automatic.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

BILLS


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Nailed it, Bengals win.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Oh if Philly loses this game up by 20 to the 49ers....

EDIT: Romo :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Bengals beat the Bills


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

*YES! Bengals win! *


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



LadyCroft said:


> *That's the worst non Kentucky Wildcat tackling I've ever seen by the Houston defense.*


Watch a UNLV game vs Nevada :lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

how do you beat the patriots then lose to the bengals


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Damn you Crofty.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

ROMO LOL.

He's back to his nonclutch ways.

BENGALS, GOOD JOB. We are totally getting that first overall pick.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Romo :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

HAHA CHOKEROMO!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Buffalo fpalm

Cleveland sucks so much Jake Locker's in the game.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

#LOLROMO


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Bills really messed that one up.

:lmao:lmao:lmao @ Romo.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Can't wait to watch thedallascowboyshow on youtube tonight now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Oh and fuck you Gore and reports saying that he won't play.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

And.....the Rams continue to be garbage.


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

another game another loss....


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

You can't spell ROTFLMAO without Romo. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> how do you beat the patriots then lose to the bengals


*The Bengals have a defense and New England doesn't?*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Steve Smith became Carolina's all-time leading receiver yardage-wise today, with 9,414. Already led the team in TD (54). Still trails in receptions, though. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya, Newton has completely fucked me over. Threw nonstop to Smith because he can't pass to anyone else. Threw a pick 6. And then fucked me over even more by finishing the game off with a TD to Olsen. Fuck Newton.


I'm pretty happy about it, considering Olsen had less than 1 point until the final drive.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



McQueen said:


> Damn you Crofty.


*SHEEEEEEEIIIIIT 



And Dallas is gonna blow this. *


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



WWF said:


> Steve Smith became Carolina's all-time leasing receiver yardage-wise today, with 9,414. Already led the team in TD (54). Still trails in receptions, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty happy about it, considering Olsen had less than 1 point until the final drive.


I'm impressed that they managed to score solid numbers against Chicago. Even in loss this is certainly better than last year. Good for Steve too, seems revitalized this year.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



WWF said:


> Steve Smith became Carolina's all-time leasing receiver yardage-wise today, with 9,414. Already led the team in TD (54). Still trails in receptions, though.


*Well deserved record for that man.*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

The majority of the players the Steelers have locked up have disappeared. Woodley only shows up at the end so he can get his contract incentives. Colon just gets hurt another year. Timmons progress is at a stalemate. They also refuse to play Sly who does everything he possibly can to get on the field. The secondary can't be ripped apart because now teams just run up and down the field on teh defense. The offensive line is awful and they will only address it once Ben gets taken out for a year.

Also people need to stop with this a win over a Patriot legitimizes a team. They always find a way to lose one game they shouldn't have. Last year was the Browns and nobody crowned them. You also still have to play football the next week and now I want an outright Ravens loss.

Also at UDK, Lions > Bills.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Romo is gagging hard right now, not a choke until the games over.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Eagles are facing 1-3...what kind of dream team is this?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

lol @ the Dream Team


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

:lmao at the eagles


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Eagles still have 2 timeouts and 2 minute warning... BUT YEAAAAAAAAAAAH SAN FRANCISCOOOO


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Brye said:


> I'm impressed that they managed to score solid numbers against Chicago. Even in loss this is certainly better than last year. Good for Steve too, seems revitalized this year.


Yeah, nice to see Smitty care about the game. I love seeing him get his ass laid out then bounce right up, do some dancing or something then talk shit. Good 'ol Smitty.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

LOLMaclin. Fumbling the ball and the game away most likely. 

Lions pass to the Calvin. You'll get a TD guaranteed.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

The 49ers could be 3-1. In that division that's almost a lock to win it.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

2nd down would've been a good play to throw a jump ball to Megatron.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

How about dem Niners!!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Eagles are obviously pulling a Miami Heat. They are following the same script.

Has DeSean Jackson showed up yet?

Still facepalming at the philosophy that weapons can make up for an inadequate offensive line.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

lol @ dallas.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

LOLCOWBOYS.

@IMP 6 receptions for 171 yards.

MEGATRON IS AMAZING, but he's hurt.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Packers off to good start, nice completion to GREG JENNINGS.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



WWF said:


> Yeah, nice to see Smitty care about the game. I love seeing him get his ass laid out then bounce right up, do some dancing or something then talk shit. Good 'ol Smitty.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

how abot this Megatron


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Wasn't it like 27-3 Cowboys at one point?

Jeez.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Megatron > your best receiver.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Brye said:


>


Exactly


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Only the cowboys can have 12 men and still give up the points


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Only the cowboys can have 12 men and still give up the points


:lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Pats have zero pass rush.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> Eagles are obviously pulling a Miami Heat. They are following the same script.
> 
> Has DeSean Jackson showed up yet?
> 
> Still facepalming at the philosophy that weapons can make up for an inadequate offensive line.


Yeah except the Heat never had a losing record.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Romo, just throw the pick and get it over with.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

:lmao @ them playing "Don't Stop Believing" in Dallas


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah except the Heat never had a losing record.


I think they did at the very beginning. It was like 7-8 or 8-9 or something. Might be wrong.

Wait I can't be wrong. They lost their first game against Boston.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



WWF said:


> :lmao @ them playing "Don't Stop Believing" in Dallas


*yeah that was kinda cheesy*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



WWF said:


> :lmao @ them playing "Don't Stop Believing" in Dallas


Needs to be Living on a Prayer


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LOLCOWBOYS.
> 
> @IMP 6 receptions for 171 yards.
> 
> MEGATRON IS AMAZING, but he's hurt.


good for him. he was non existent before this game,


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



IMPULSE said:


> good for him. he was non existent before this game,


8TD's in 4 games?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

^^^He was talking about Desean

This is over for the Cowboys.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Why aren't the cowboys using their timeouts?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Oci is BACK!!!!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

:lmao Romo


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

So now there's going to be a Vince Young movement. fpalm


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Did Romo not know it was fourth down?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Why aren't the cowboys using their timeouts?


They have no timeouts


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Why aren't the cowboys using their timeouts?


They didn't have any lol


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Felix Jones ... way to know the downs.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I'll drop Fitzpatrick if I lose this game. I will never forgive him.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

*And he didn't know what down it was... *sigh**


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Shit didn't realise, but wtf at Jones running it out


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Cowboys did not know it was 4th and 20 :lmao


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

fpalm @ the Cowboys.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

This Dallas team is the worst best team they've ever had. They're good enough to get 24 point lead, but bad enough to lose it.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

lol Eagles,dream team my ass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

I can't believe you guys are neglecting your future NFC East champs, the Washington Redskins.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> This Dallas team is the worst best team they've ever had. They're good enough to get 24 point lead, but bad enough to lose it.


Welcome to my Vikings world :|


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

4-0 Motherfuckers!!!! 

I'm still in awe about Megatron. Just amazing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*

Yeah PP, great comeback you asshole. Calvin is ridiculous and the best WR in football. It's probably not even close.



notorious_187 said:


> I can't believe you guys are neglecting your future NFC East champs, the Washington Redskins.


They won't beat the Giants. You don't pay much attention to the East do you.

You could be joking though, I'm too pissed to notice lol.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

8*D


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Chad Hennie is out Matt Moore in.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I approve Mikey D.

I always thought Play 60 had to do with PS3. No wonder i'm gaining weight.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Seymour going sick on brady :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Seymour going at Brady like, someone is still upset.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I wanna say Matthew Stafford has never lost a game in Texas. He's still undefeated.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

And it don't get any easier for the "dream team". @ Buffalo next week. :lmao

They're gonna miss the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Yeah PP, great comeback you asshole. Calvin is ridiculous and the best WR in football. It's probably not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> They won't beat the Giants. You don't pay much attention to the East do you.
> 
> You could be joking though, I'm too pissed to notice lol.


Just joking. It's even funnier that Rex Grossman is the starting QB.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

The Cardinals better win. It's the closet thing I'll get to a Steeler's victory. I hope they have a better offensive gameplan than the Steelers.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

New thread title (Y)


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even with 12 men on the field you still can't stop Calvin Johnson*



MrMister said:


> Yeah PP, great comeback you asshole. *Calvin is ridiculous and the best WR in football. It's probably not even close.
> *
> 
> 
> They won't beat the Giants. You don't pay much attention to the East do you.
> 
> You could be joking though, I'm too pissed to notice lol.


Once again Fitz and Andre. They are all about the same level of talent, same size, and same height.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Once again Fitz and Andre. They are all about the same level of talent, same size, and same height.


Yeah, they're all pretty even. So far this year Johnson is leading the pack, though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Dallas might as well just continue to SUCK 4 LUCK.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Once again Fitz and Andre. They are all about the same level of talent, same size, and same height.


Not this year they aren't. Calvin is on another level right now. Fitz is not as big as Calvin though. Fitz doesn't dwarf DBs.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

PRetty sure the Eagles and Steelers are doing the suck for Luck right now.

8*D


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Not this year they aren't. Calvin is on another level right now. Fitz is not as big as Calvin though. Fitz doesn't dwarf DBs.


Fitz is two inches shorter, I said around the same height. Calvin has better stats, but I wouldn't say that makes him any better.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Yeah PP, great comeback you asshole. Calvin is ridiculous and the best WR in football. It's probably not even close.


Truth be told I turned it to the Tigers after Dallas was up 27-3. Didn't see the first pick 6, turned it right as the 2nd one happened, then flipped back and forth between games.

But why on earth were they throwing when Tulloch got that 3rd pick? Was it 3rd down?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Mikey Damage said:


> PRetty sure the Eagles and Steelers are doing the suck for Luck right now.
> 
> 8*D


-____-

Seems like more than 50% of the league would rather suck for Luck than win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Aaron FUCKING Rodgers.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

get in mr rodgers


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

3 great games here in the Northeast-Dallas falling apart again (damn you Romo!), Pitt Vs Houston (Wow, Houston seriously cannot play russian roulette and win) and the ending of the Buffalo game. 

And now New England Vs Raiders--And for the 100th time the Patriots opponents are playing with the mentality of a SuperBowl Game. I guess its respect, but its getting fucking old.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Mikey Damage said:


> PRetty sure the Eagles and Steelers are doing the suck for Luck right now.
> 
> 8*D


The Steelers just want his linemen. They probably would draft Luck over an offensive tackle. They also need a nose tackle since the big snack is nothing more than a big sack of crap so far.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

FUCK, I've only got Miami and San Diego. fpalm


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Fitz is two inches shorter, I said around the same height. Calvin has better stats, but I wouldn't say that makes him any better.


Bigger also means more muscle mass. Fitz doesn't even compare in this department.

Have you seen him play this year?


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Just saw the ending to the Lions/Cowboys game, Oh Rob Ryan: I guess Megatron is not as good as your practice squad (sarcasm)


----------



## AJ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

How do all of you watch like every game going? haha


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I'm enjoying the thread title updates.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Broncos secondary just broke down on that 50 yd TD.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Mikey Damage said:


> PRetty sure the Eagles and Steelers are doing the suck for Luck right now.
> 
> 8*D


I dunno, the Steelers these days usually suck after going to the superbowl.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> I'm enjoying the thread title updates.


pretty much my greatest contribution to WF, deciding to change the titles.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even with 12 men on the field you still can't stop Calvin Johnson*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Once again Fitz and Andre. They are all about the same level of talent, same size, and same height.


Calvin's finally gotten a QB that can get him the ball, though. I know Fitz hasn't had that since Warner retired, but still.

I couldn't care less though, he's money in the red zone and I really wanna know when Cris Carter will just eat his words. Also :lmao at Stafford tweeting about Calvin getting 8 TD's in 4 games and he did it. 

This team stresses me out in the first half, but they keep getting the job done. Gotta love it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> get in mr rodgers


DIE RODGERS DIE.

Even though I picked them to win.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: BRADY BLASTED BY BILLS, BLOWS BALLGAME*



MrMister said:


> Bigger also means more muscle mass. Fitz doesn't even compare in this department.
> 
> Have you seen him play this year?


Yeah. Once again that doesn't make him better, they are all beyond amazing, one is just doing better than the others because the other two QBs aren't smart enough to just throw it in the endzone like Stafford does and trust Calvin to catch it.

Andre in the first 3 games was also putting up more yards and I think catches than the both of them, he just wasn't getting the TDs.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Mikey Damage said:


> pretty much my greatest contribution to WF, deciding to change the titles.


A worthy contribution. Mod of the year potential imo.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Kyle Orton throws a Pick 6, 14-3 for Green Bay. Tebow please.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Megatron's TD catch today in triple-coverage was pretty absurd.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

He delivered that to Woodson gift wrapped.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Andre Johnson is behind Calvin on his history of injuries alone.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



EFC Bronco said:


> Kyle Orton throws a Pick 6, 14-3 for Green Bay. Tebow please.


That would be awful. Tebow is worse than Tavaris Jackson.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

@UDFK: Calvin is better right now. End of story. It's pretty obvious too. I don't care that you can't see it.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Yes Phillip Rivers!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Just put Tebow in already so people can see he sucks so people in Denver and Skip Bayless can shut the fuck up about him.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



TKOK! said:


> I dunno, the Steelers these days usually suck after going to the superbowl.


The Steelers schedule is so easy that they will fall into at least 8 wins. They'll find some way to be in the playoff picture at the end of the year. The 5 wide no Oline philosophy has to work at least once.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

time to spread some picture reps!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> That would be awful. Tebow is worse than Tavaris Jackson.


We need something different, it could backfire or it could pay off, even Quinn at the moment, Orton just looks shattered confidence wise.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Isn't Tebow the 4th string QB.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> @UDFK: Calvin is better right now. End of story. It's pretty obvious too. I don't care that you can't see it.


I can see that he's putting up better stats which is the only reason you're saying that. Stafford has 11 TDs and 8 of those were to Calvin. If Andre were to have a 200+ yard game next week while putting up 3 TDs and Calvin didn't get a TD would your opinion change? Stats don't decide who the best is in any sport, talent and skill does and once again they are all around the same.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

No, I'd still think Calvin is the best because he'll keep producing. He may or may not be unstoppable.

Romo really does play better with a punctured lung and broken rib. He was too healthy today.:side:


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Mikey Damage said:


> Megatron's TD catch today in triple-coverage was pretty absurd.


I don't like the Lions, but I am a fan of Calvin Johnson. That catch was awesome.

Plus, anyone that can shut Rob Ryan up is great by me.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Matt Moore's going to throw for 500 yards. ;D



Mikey Damage said:


> time to spread some picture reps!


Got a nice one from Ghetto Anthony the other day. It's huge as shit, but at least it's pleasant to look at.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

:lmao Jackson actually threw it over 50 yards to Rice. I didn't even know he could throw that far.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I guessed on who is a steelers fan.

so if you got a pic, and you're not a steelers fan ... my bad.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

i'm hoping a real defensive battle in the Jets/Ravens game.

FUCK watching the HIAC ppv

Brady needs his hair back


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

can some of my 49ers brethren please tell that what I just saw was real??? holy fucking shit!.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I'm not sure. But I can tell you this. Jim Harbaugh is a winner. And his mentality is contagious.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I was at the dentist and I read an article about the Harbaugh brothers. I realized that he was a better coach than his brother and less of a crybaby. The 49ers do have the benefit of playing some NFL Europe level teams in their division.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao Jackson actually threw it over 50 yards to Rice. I didn't even know he could throw that far.


I know its not Wrestling in a high school gym or a rec center but i'd start a holy shit chant.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

*Bush punishes DB's on the goal line. Punishes them.*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Old Man Driver


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Mikey Damage said:


> I'm not sure. But I can tell you this. Jim Harbaugh is a winner. And his mentality is contagious.


Indeed. There's zero chance this happens under Sing or Nolan.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



McQueen said:


> I know its not Wrestling in a high school gym or a rec center but i'd start a holy shit chant.


:lmao

Hoping James Starks doesn't do anything because I started Foster/Jackson/Jones over him in one of my leagues. (Only 8 teams)


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



EFC Bronco said:


> We need something different, it could backfire or it could pay off, even Quinn at the moment, Orton just looks shattered confidence wise.


Can you blame him? Every time he throws a completion of less than 20 yards everyone wants him benched. It's not his fault McDaniels fucked that team up and that the fans are disloyal.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

love me some wes


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Ben is in a walking boot. If Watt doesn't get fined, I actually don't care anymore.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Why am I getting GB/Denver? I don't wanna see the shitty cheeseheads. Give me NE/Oakland you bastards.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

*I would love to see Tebow get the rest of the season as starter just so the Broncos fans can finally see how bad he really sucks.

PP, I rarely get the game I want so I just stream it *


----------



## killacamt

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



LadyCroft said:


> *
> 
> PP, I rarely get the game I want so I just stream it *


care to tell where you stream from? I get tired of only seeing the ending of Lions games every week..


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

great throw by Orton


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Ortons having a good game.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Got Lloyd on one of my teams, shame that 50 yarder got called back.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



killacamt said:


> care to tell where you stream from? I get tired of only seeing the ending of Lions games every week..


*Two places, killa.

http://firstrowsports.tv 

http://vipbox.tv 


those work for PPV's as well.*


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...omefield-advantage?module=HP11_content_stream

:lmao


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

that was awful campbell


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

My plan to jinx Orton into a good game has worked :side:

Nah I can admit when I'm wrong, and so far I look to be dead wrong today.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...omefield-advantage?module=HP11_content_stream
> 
> :lmao


*:lmao That's pretty funny.*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Only in Jacksonville...


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

*:lmao at Jennings catching that wide open TD pass and then saying, "what happened?" :lmao there was no defense there.*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I would like to say that a recent rep comment from Mikey has made me want to abuse my power


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Lions Head Coach on Rob Ryan: “I’m glad the third-best wide receiver on the Cowboys is on our team”


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Brady really needs his hair back


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



JM said:


> I would like to say that a recent rep comment from Mikey has made me want to abuse my power


He repped me w/ a picture of Matt Forte. Which is fine, because I actually like Forte. At least he didn't have the BALLS to make it a picture of Peppers.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



WWF said:


> Only in Jacksonville...


See the sprinklers coming on when they absolutely destroyed the Dolphins out of the playoffs.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Forte, glad he was a boss today.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Fitz is great.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

niners are shockin the world!


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

If Oakland loses McFadden at anytime this year they are sunk. 

#1manOffense


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Charmqn said:


> Lions Head Coach on Rob Ryan: “I’m glad the third-best wide receiver on the Cowboys is on our team”


This is pretty damn funny and I'm a Cowboys fan.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Holy shit. A bullshit pass interference call on the Patriots was actually REVERSED.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Cobb giving a _little_ breathing room.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Rodgers is amazing, and if the Falcons blow this game :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I'd LOL if Tavaris Jackson can lead to a team to a .500 record.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Ryan Mathews has had 100+ yards from scrimmage each game this year. Ladainian who?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Denver might be one of the worst defenses in the league, but Rodgers is in unfair/cheat mode.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



notorious_187 said:


> I'd LOL if Tavaris Jackson can lead to a team to a .500 record.


Didn't he do it in minny?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Maybe Tebow could play as a CB for Denver, i mean he can't be any worse can he.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I actually thought Jackson was decent in Minny and would probably be a whole lot better right now if they didn't cave on Favre.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Didn't Tebow line up at WR earlier this year?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

He's done it a few times as far as I know.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I traded for wells the other day to replace Charles and he is having a monster game, 3 TD's and over 100 yards rushing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



IMPULSE said:


> Didn't Tebow line up at WR earlier this year?


I think today was the first time he played QB this season.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Falcons really suck, Pats D is worse then Denvers.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Incredibly Hawt do I not see nip in your sig? Is that Gisele btw? Regardless, if that's nip, it's not allowed.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

WTF? he gave himself up? lol


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Seahawks just trying to suck for Luck. 61 yard field goal? :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



JM said:


> Incredibly Hawt do I not see nip in your sig? Is that Gisele btw? Regardless, if that's nip, it's not allowed.


damn i did not see that :side:, i'll remove it


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



-Mystery- said:


> Seahawks just trying to suck for Luck. 61 yard field goal? :lmao


Half the league is trying to suck to get Luck. Too bad for them that the Colts will suck just that much more.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Half the league is trying to suck to get Luck. Too bad for them that the Colts will suck just that much more.


True, some of these teams are just making it obvious though. Gonna be hilarious to watch as the season goes on.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Victor Cruz you idiot


----------



## tbwinsbo6

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

On that Houston Texans' penalty at the end of the half, they blocked TWO guys in the back, not the one that they just called.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Falcons really suck, Pats D is worse then Denvers.


Pats defense wasn't bad at all today. Not sure where you are coming up with this material when they contained the leading rusher in the NFL with just 75 yards and even some of those were garbage yards.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



-Mystery- said:


> True, some of these teams are just making it obvious though. Gonna be hilarious to watch as the season goes on.


Well tbf, Jackson sucks and couldn't really get any closer to the first down mark and that false start didn't help. Do agree that a 61 yard fg instead of going for it is just completely idiotic.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



JM said:


> I actually thought Jackson was decent in Minny and would probably be a whole lot better right now if they didn't cave on Favre.


What the fuck were you watching then? Guy was consistant. Consistant shit.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Kinda wish I had decided to watch this Zona/Giants game.



Incredibly Hawt said:


> damn i did not see that :side:, i'll remove it


You didn't answer if it was Gisele or not :side:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

G-Men (Y)


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

JM I'm also wondering what you were watching when Jackson was in Minnesota.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



JM said:


> You didn't answer if it was Gisele or not :side:


yes it was her.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Hockey, he is Canadian.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



McQueen said:


> What the fuck were you watching then? Guy was consistant. Consistant shit.


He was good enough in 08-09. Probably would have continued to progress with that team. 9 TDs, 2 INTs that year, rating close to 100. It's all in hindsight now though as they signed Favre and here we are today. He's definite garbage now, that's for sure.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

He was definate garbage then too. Theres a reason Minne had 3rd string lifer Gus Ferrote as a started when they had T-Joke on the team. T-Joke isn't even good enough to play for The Golden Gophers.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

OK, I am a Giants fan and I'll celebrate a win for them, and I'll give MAJOR props to the Offense for not giving up. 


HOWEVER, Cruz fumbled. I'm sorry. Cards fans, you have some legit beef there. This reminds me of the Tuck Rule game. I have never heard of a receiver ending a play by giving up without being touched. I think the refs won that game for the Giants and we stole one. One of my best friends is a Cards fan and I just called him up to apologize. I hate winning like that.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Jackson killed a lot of drives with his LOL accuracy. I mean you suck if you can't be a successful offense with Peterson as the RB. The most unfortunate thing is that defense was in its prime when he was the QB.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

There were far worse QBs in the league at the time (Anderson, Russell, Favre in the second half, Bulger, Edwards, O'Sullivan, Dorsey). There is a reason why he's still around and a lot of the young guys from that time aren't. But again, regardless, he's the worst in the league at this given time.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I still can't get over the pass call after 2nd and 2. If my running back ran for 8 yards I would just run it again seeing how he was averaging practically 7 yards a carry.

Anyway it's time for me to go cheer for Holmes and that awful team he plays for.

What year did Anderson have his one hit wonder?

I remember Raven fans being mad like they missed out on him. Then again these same Raven fans believed that Troy Smith was better than Joe Flacco.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

There really isn't any sane reason why he's still around. It's not like I care though. I just think the guy is a terrible QB.

So the Lions are the 1st team in NFL history to comeback from 20+ deficits in back to back weeks.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



IMPULSE said:


> I still can't get over the pass call after 2nd and 2. If my running back ran for 8 yards I would just run it again seeing how he was averaging practically 7 yards a carry.
> 
> Anyway it's time for me to go cheer for Holmes and that awful team he plays for.
> 
> What year did Anderson have his one hit wonder?
> 
> I remember Raven fans being mad like they missed out on him. Then again these same Raven fans believed that Troy Smith was better than Joe Flacco.


The year previous I think, 2007-08.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Thank god the 49ers came back and defeated the Eagles on the road. Alex Smith lead the comeback and he looked great today finishing with 291 yards and 2 TDs. Frank Gore ran for 127 yards and a TD and he needed this badly. I loved what I saw today. Sadly, I don't think the world will give them credit and instead label the game as the Eagles letting it slip away.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



chronoxiong said:


> Thank god the 49ers came back and defeated the Eagles on the road. Alex Smith lead the comeback and he looked great today finishing with 291 yards and 2 TDs. Frank Gore ran for 127 yards and a TD and he needed this badly. I loved what I saw today. Sadly, I don't think the world will give them credit and instead label the game as the Eagles letting it slip away.


The Eagles did let it slip away. I'm pretty sure Maclin fumbled without evening being touched. Is that not giving it away? Had he not done that they would have gotten a fg and won.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Sucks for Sanchez: Mangold is inactive tonight, so say hi to Ngata tonight.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Good I hope T-Sizzle kills Sanchez.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Good I hope T-Sizzle kills Sanchez.


Put Ngata against the rookie center and man Sanchez better be protecting that nose of his. T-Sizzle and Ngata are going to have a field day tonight.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I still have a sour taste in my mouth over how the Giants won. I'm happy to be 3-1, but I just can't stand winning like that. 

That said, I am tickled pink that the Cowboys & the Eagles fucking collapsed today. Honest to God, I had given up on all 3 games (Skins/Rams, Boys/Lions, & Eagles/49ers) so I went to go take a quick shower. I cam back and all three games were within one score. The fuck?!?! If the Rams had pulled it off and beat the Skins, I would have gone completely nuts with joy, ha ha. But you can't get everything.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Speaking of killing, NFL should amend the rules so Ray Lewis can play as #187


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Winning like that is better than losing after dominating a game.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The Eagles did let it slip away. I'm pretty sure Maclin fumbled without evening being touched. Is that not giving it away? Had he not done that they would have gotten a fg and won.


He slipped it away indeed but the 49ers missed a FG and had a blocked FG too so I think the game was even. People need to give credit to the 49ers for winning it in the end.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Dallas had 12 men on the field during Calvin Johnson's game winning TD. 12 men and they still only single covered Johnson. :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Aid180 said:


> Dallas had 12 men on the field during Calvin Johnson's game winning TD. 12 men and they still only single covered Johnson. :lmao


You can't double cover on the goal line really.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



TripleG said:


> I still have a sour taste in my mouth over how the Giants won. I'm happy to be 3-1, but I just can't stand winning like that.
> 
> That said, I am tickled pink that the Cowboys & the Eagles fucking collapsed today. Honest to God, I had given up on all 3 games (Skins/Rams, Boys/Lions, & Eagles/49ers) so I went to go take a quick shower. I cam back and all three games were within one score. The fuck?!?! If the Rams had pulled it off and beat the Skins, I would have gone completely nuts with joy, ha ha. But you can't get everything.


That isthe rule though. He gave himself up. He laid down and basically downed himself.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Looking at the Jets/Ravens game, I can't hate Bart Scott (even if he is on the Jets), because I remember that hit he had on Big Ben when he was a Raven.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

If the league for one year isn't QB bias and Calvin keeps this up, not 2 TDs per game but just dominating defenses in general, and lions keep winning then he should be a candidate for MVP. Yes, I'm completely serious.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If the league for one year isn't QB bias and Calvin keeps this up, not 2 TDs per game but just dominating defenses in general, and lions keep winning then he should be a candidate for MVP. Yes, I'm completely serious.


I agree with this assessment. I can't remember a WR ever winning MVP either. Jerry Rice maybe?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> Ryan Mathews has had 100+ yards from scrimmage each game this year. Ladainian who?


 Matthews issue has never been talent, it's been health.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Ray Lewis wearing all black, SOMEONE IS GONNA DIE!!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Ya, too bad if Rodgers keeps his game up then he is almost certain to win. 1300 yards, 13 passing TDs, 2 rushing TDs, and 72% completion percentage. Shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Great effort by Dickson for the first down.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

lol Sanchez


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Holy shit, ravens get the TD


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Heh, just lovely coming off the edge.

Ed FUCKING Reed.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

That's why Ed Reed is a future hall of famer.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Ed Reed continues to show why he's the best.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

How do you not account for Reed as an outside blitzer?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Ed Reed's OK.




8*D

To prevent argument, let's just say he's the best FS in the league.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

*Wow! McKnight with an answer.*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

lol Ravens


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Totally better than Troy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

fpalm

Just what the fuck was that?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

:lmao

For 3 hours I want the Jets to not fail. This is hurting my conscience.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> fpalm
> 
> Just what the fuck was that?


It was a 107 yd kickoff return for a TD. Longest play in Jets history.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> Ed Reed's OK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8*D
> 
> To prevent argument, let's just say he's the best FS in the league.


I stand by my statement. :side:

Great return by Knight.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> It was a 107 yd kickoff return for a TD. Longest play in Jets history.


*:lmao Mr. Literal heh*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Only Ed Reed can make a pink doo rag seem badass.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



LadyCroft said:


> *:lmao Mr. Literal heh*




I can't for the life of me give a fuck about either of these teams.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Third holding call of the game and its been like 3 minutes.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> I can't for the life of me give a fuck about either of these teams.


Do they need to blow a 24 point lead for you to care? Kinda want to watch this game but Dexter/Homeland/Breaking Bad tonight.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

i hope the jets give up 270 yards rushing again


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



WWF said:


> Totally better than Troy.


You jelly bro?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> I can't for the life of me give a fuck about either of these teams.


*I'm forced to root for the Jets tonight. It's painful.  

The Bengals are one Raven's loss away from being in first place a quarter of the season in... It's incredible. *


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> You jelly bro?


No, are you?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



McQueen said:


> Do they need to blow a 24 point lead for you to care? Kinda want to watch this game but Dexter/Homeland/Breaking Bad tonight.


It's ok, it's just cosmic payback for watching the 90s Cowboys curb stomp and ruin people's lives for about 5 years.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Um Jets, you may want to tackle Ray Rice.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



WWF said:


> No, are you?


Nope, nor do I have reason to be.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> It's ok, it's just cosmic payback for watching the 90s Cowboys curb stomp and ruin people's lives for about 5 years.


I live in the 26 year Cosmic payback of the '85 Bears being the best team ever.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I can see this is another penalty fest.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> Nope, nor do I have reason to be.


You sure, bro?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



McQueen said:


> I live in the 26 year Cosmic payback of the '85 Bears being the best team ever.


Yeah that's a rough one to payback. All those shutouts the Bears threw down take a LONG time to payback. Shutouts are the ultimate curb stomp.

The 72 Dolphins are coming to kill you now though.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



WWF said:


> You sure, bro?


100% positive. Polamalu > all.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Its more like All<Troy<Reed.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



McQueen said:


> I live in the 26 year Cosmic payback of the '85 Bears being the best team ever.


I'm also living in a cosmic payback for 49ers having back to back hall of famers at qb.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

WTF passing interference. No call. Awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> 100% positive. Polamalu > all.


OKAY...


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



TKOK! said:


> I'm also living in a cosmic payback for 49ers having back to back hall of famers at qb.


Steve Young almost doesn't count because hes a mormon, if he was a redhead he certainly wouldn't count.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Its more like All<Troy<Reed.


Or Troy/Reed > all. Reed is better against the pass but Troy is better against the run and tackling in general. Even when Troy has an off game he's still awesome.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> Yeah that's a rough one to payback. All those shutouts the Bears threw down take a LONG time to payback. Shutouts are the ultimate curb stomp.
> 
> The 72 Dolphins are coming to kill you now though.


Are the Dolphins living in some sort of cosmic payback for Mercury Norris being.... Mercury Norris?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



TKOK! said:


> Are the Dolphins living in some sort of cosmic payback for Mercury Norris being.... Mercury Norris?


You mean Morris? Or is there some joke I'm not getting here.

And yes the Dolphins will probably never win a SB again. Going undefeated really pisses off the cosmos.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> You mean Morris? Or is there some joke I'm not getting here.
> 
> And yes the Dolphins will probably never win a SB again. Going undefeated really pisses off the cosmos.


ah i thought his last name was Norris for some reason. My bad.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I guess if all these teams are getting cosmic payback, the Lions must be the other way around for... y'know.... 0-16...


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

is anyone from the UK watching this on channel 4 right now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Perfect Poster said:


> I guess if all these teams are getting cosmic payback, the Lions must be the other way around for... y'know.... 0-16...


Exactly. This might the year for you guys, a fucking dawning of the Age of Aquarius for the mighty Lions.

You might be onto something TKOK with Mercury Morris. Look at the Bills. Who was the face of that team back in the day...one O.J. Simpson.:side:


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Flacco is going deep way too much.

awesome ben like play by Flacco.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Can I get a replay of that move from Flacco and that hit by Ray rice?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Flacco is going deep way too much.
> 
> awesome ben like play by Flacco.


Because the Jets play man coverage so much, he's trying to make them pay for always blitzing.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> Exactly. This might the year for you guys, a fucking dawning of the Age of Aquarius for the mighty Lions.
> 
> You might be onto something TKOK with Mercury Morris. Look at the Bills. Who was the face of that team back in the day...one O.J. Simpson.:side:


Even losing 4 straight superbowls wasn't enough cosmic payback, I geuss the cosmos had to give them the music city miracle and 12 years of no playoffs.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I really like the young weapons Ravens have with Dickson, Pitta, and Smith.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

lol Jets


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

LOLJETS. This is worse than the Romo/Costa combination.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Jets have 11 yards, and I think I saw 4 yards passing. Wow.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

The Jets and Sanchez should use the "Price is Right" loser theme whenever they play.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Jets have more turnovers then first downs


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I learned my lesson - Don't draft any Jet offensive players. Sanchez sucks too much to get them the ball.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Gotta love these Jets penalties.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Jets FAIL!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Wow, we got away with that shot on the kicker.

We've got the lead, so it might make sense to RUN the ball and eat the fucking clock.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

This is really ugly. That's a fumble TD.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Sanchez is gonna DIE YES!!!!

Break his nose again


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

If this TD stays then the Ravens' defense alone is outscoring the Jets offense by a TD.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Wow Ngata with the huge sack/fumble.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If this TD stays then the Ravens' defense alone is outscoring the Jets offense by a TD.


Jets offense didn't score. It was a special teams TD.

But yes, this is total and utter domination.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Oh, yeah I forgot it was Knight's amazing return. Well then the Defense is outscoring the whole team, same difference.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Actually it'll be outscoring the offense by 2 TDs. The Jets TD was KO Return.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

:lmao @ the Baltimore fans.


BOOOOOOOOOOO.....YEAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Rex gonna have a heart attack, man can this game get any better.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

:lmao Rex calling a timeout to yell at the refs.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Ngataday, man is really worth 60 mil.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

The Ravens song sounds like a college school song.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Is Sanchez spine all right? 

Ngata is worth every penny.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

This is almost as fun as the 45-3 game last year.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

When in doubt, ask Joe Flacco for a favour.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Well the defenses are lighting it up on the scoreboard today...


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Oh Joe


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Jets Def/ST 14 points, Jets' offense 0 points.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Thank you Hitman. Now hopefully Sanchez doesn't leave Baltimore in a body bag.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

fpalm

Exactly what i was talking about, just run the rock.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Jets Def/ST 14 points, Jets' offense 0 points.


Kentucky Wildcats 7 NYJ offense 0


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

looks like its time to drop or trade Shonn Greene.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Alright, just feed it to Rice & end the damn half with a 10 point lead before you throw another fucking pick.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Wow, Flacco sucks.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Our defense has been just fantastic, Joe needs to catch up.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Derrick Mason getting hype and did not even get the first down.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Flacco and Sanchez both suck balls


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Once again our DEFENSE shows our OFFENSE how to play in the FUCKING NFL.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I see what Flacco did: He fumbled knowing the Baltimore Defense would score faster then him haha


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Yeah, might as well expedite the process.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Oh shit Ravens are running the ball.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

What we should have been doing since the 2nd. Surprise surprise it's working pretty fucking well.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I've never seen so much scoring while both offenses have been so bad. Must've been those 5 return TDs that never happened in a game before, like in the history of ever.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Man, Mark Sanchez has just looked awful tonight.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Flacco looked like shit too though.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

this game is funny.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

And the streak continues.

3 / 1 on the backs of our Defense, as usual.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Mikey you should give Detroit some credit in the thread title. Keep the Dallas fail, but give these Lions some credit.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Dallas. Where 24 point leads can't save you from being mauled by Lions.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

More like getting mauled by Calvin Johnson and that's perfect. Their defense brought them back in the game, but I don't know the two guys who got the pick 6s so I'll give all the credit to CJ.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I hate it and like it at the same time.

One of the TAINTs was Bobby Carpenter, a former Dallas bust. I guess he got better.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

lol Ravens defense got me 32 points tonight and got me a victory.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I'm still basking in the glow of the Niners beating the Eagles. I was listening to some Philly sports talk radio over the internet; they were just brutally hammering Andy Reid. Their play calling was pretty conservative in the 2nd half, but the Niners were really playing well. Reid should have adapted, but his game plan for the 2nd half would have won 9/10 times.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

More importantly, Harbaugh shows thus far he was worth all that hype & coverage.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Let's wait until SF plays someone good before anointing them. Of course all they have to do is win 8 games to win the West.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Hey, never said the Niners were validated, but Harbaugh certainly seems to have the respect of that locker room thus far, which is a success. It's also more than most college transistors.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Ok, yeah I can go along with that. He should be able to do things with Alex Smith that Singletary just couldn't. Let's face it, that SF team will only be as good as Alex Smith allows them to be. He plays well, that's a pretty decent team. Solid D, and balanced offense.

I still want to see how they do against a good team. Problem is, it's tough to know who is "good" right now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Playoff teams last year are:

Colts-0-3
Pats-3-1(Their defense doesn't even look like its at a pro level)
Jets-2-2(Defense has shown some flaws, but mostly LOLSanchez
Ravens-3-1
Chiefs-1-3
Steelers-2-2(Have looked pretty bad, ok really bad, and have only beaten the two worst teams in the league.)

Packers-4-0
Bears-2-2(Oline continues to collasping and are barely winning games)
Eagles-1-3
Saints-3-1(Terrible defense, barely winning games)
Falcons-2-2(Terrible all around and very inconsistent)
Seahawks-1-3

The good teams from last year are hardly playing good and have seemingly gotten a lot worst.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



JM said:


> I would like to say that a recent rep comment from Mikey has made me want to abuse my power


8*D

3-1 NINERS!! Season is already a success, imo. First place for two whole weeks. I'm pumped!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Playoff teams last year are:
> 
> Colts-0-3
> Pats-3-1(Their defense doesn't even look like its at a pro level)
> Jets-2-2(Defense has shown some flaws, but mostly LOLSanchez
> Ravens-3-1
> Chiefs-1-3
> Steelers-2-2(Have looked pretty bad, ok really bad, and have only beaten the two worst teams in the league.)
> 
> Packers-4-0
> Bears-2-2(Oline continues to collasping and are barely winning games)
> Eagles-1-3
> Saints-3-1(Terrible defense, barely winning games)
> Falcons-2-2(Terrible all around and very inconsistent)
> Seahawks-1-3
> 
> The good teams from last year are hardly playing good and have seemingly gotten a lot worst.


Two things: The Saints aren't looking that bad & you forgot to shit on the Colts performance as well.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

None of those teams give me nightmares except the Packers. This is a bummer man.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

i kinda like the ravens to fuck shit up. flacco seems to be getting it.

that's just the nature of the nfl and parity. do great one season, massive fail the next.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

You must have missed tonight's game. Flacco was pretty lost. I guess the Jets can do that to some QBs however (don't throw it Romo...dammit).

Flacco plays well, yes, Ravens are scary. That D is STILL a great unit.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

yeah, i didnt watch it. working. i looked at the box score and figured he was good.

He was surely better than Sanchez, tho. Oh my. 11-35? WTF, dude? That's awful.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Packers are the only one i can think of that doesn't have a glaring problem.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Mikey, there were 5 returned TDs (kickoffs and defensive) in that game. It was just bizarre. I've never seen so many TDs while the offenses looked so bad. The reason: it's never happened before, an NFL record. Had the Ravens just run the ball more, none of that happens and the Ravens win easily. Maybe. Who knows. It's too easy to second guess.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Playoff teams last year are:
> 
> Colts-0-3
> *Pats-3-1(Their defense doesn't even look like its at a pro level)*
> Jets-2-2(Defense has shown some flaws, but mostly LOLSanchez
> Ravens-3-1
> Chiefs-1-3
> Steelers-2-2(Have looked pretty bad, ok really bad, and have only beaten the two worst teams in the league.)
> 
> Packers-4-0
> Bears-2-2(Oline continues to collasping and are barely winning games)
> Eagles-1-3
> Saints-3-1(Terrible defense, barely winning games)
> Falcons-2-2(Terrible all around and very inconsistent)
> Seahawks-1-3
> 
> The good teams from last year are hardly playing good and have seemingly gotten a lot worst.


A non pro level defense could hold the #1 rushing RB to 75 yards? If you take out the Patriots one mistake (a 41 yard run), McFadden had just 34 yards on 13 attempts. Not to mention the two interceptions they had on Jason Cambell. Not sure why Pats defense is getting so much heat for this particular week. If you actually watched the game, They weren't great but they were not bad at all. They also got a balanced running game to take some of the pressure off Brady. They did all the key things I was talking about earlier in the week besides Chad Johnson still having his head up his Ocho Cinco.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

cam cameron is almost as bad as bruce arians. 

aaron smith is hurt if he plays a lot next week i'm going to go insane. i also hate chop blocks, the nfl should just eliminate that from the game too. it's time they help defenses. ben is getting x rays. if he misses the titans game then the steelers will start of 2-3.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Two things: The Saints aren't looking that bad & you forgot to shit on the Colts performance as well.


Their defense has been terrible since last year, really terrible. There is a reason why they lost to the Seahawks last year in the playoffs.

I didn't shit on any of the teams with negative records if you didn't notice because it was quite obvious none of them habve been really playing well. Also what you want me to say? That we have had a QB that is in incapable of throwing the ball more than 10 yards? Pretty sure if we had Manning in there it would be the same type of team we have had every year.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Sportscenter said Big Ben has a probable fracture in his foot after an MRI, they will look again to confirm once the swelling is down.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

The Ravens D reminds me of the Steelers D from 08 where you just need to score ten points and try to not turn the ball over, and they will be fine. I think someone should tell Cam about this.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I don't have a feel for any of the AFC. Can't figure out who the best team is. NFC isn't much better either. Packers are the clear-cut favorite but other than them, it's hard to set a top tier.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Heh, Skip Bayless says those turnovers were like Christmas for the Ravens Defense, no it was like Christmas for the Offense, it was their asses that were being saved due to the work of the D.

I've seen way too many Ravens fans blowing this out of proportion, yes we have some good things to take away from this but it's what we already knew: we have a great defense. The problem here is Flacco came out of the box hot, he lit it up for the 1st, we were playing with House money & we.....never stopped throwing the damn ball. It's this same suspect, idiotic play calling that cost us so many games & most recently the playoffs.

You just cannot continue to rely on the defense to keep coming in and saving you from bad decisions. We've got Ray Rice, one of the best RBs in the game, why in the Hell should we pass the ball when we can eat the clock & pick up downs with him?

Ray Lewis must have threatened to kick someone's ass during the commercial breaks for them to finally come to that realization.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

LoL at the Keep Dreamin Team. Couldn't happen to a bigger douchebag. Vick's weekly wah sessions are great.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Father Flex said:


> I don't have a feel for any of the AFC. Can't figure out who the best team is. NFC isn't much better either. Packers are the clear-cut favorite but other than them, it's hard to set a top tier.


Green Bay, New Orleans, Detroit, San Francisco, Wahington, and New York seem like the front runners of the NFC to me with New York being a wild card stretch.

New England, Buffalo, Baltimore, Houston, and San Diego are strong AFC teams. These teams all have some minor issues like lack of defense, injuries, etc., but they seem strong for the most part.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Lack of defense is a minor issue? That's crazy talk.

I'm not buying any of those teams make the playoffs save Green Bay, New England, Baltimore, and Detroit. Need more information.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I'd still call the Eagles to win the East to be fair, what a crappy division. Romo is awful, the Skins are the Skins, and the Giants have Romo 1.0.1 in Eli. 9-7 wins that division, and last place will be 7-9. No separation from top to bottom, just meh. Philly has the most talent, and can win easy if they start clicking.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Philly has two of the worst weaknesses a team can have, a terrible offensive line and a weak defense. Vick will have to catch fire again for them to have any chance of winning games, and even then its a toss up.

Romo isn't awful, he's just a Brett Favre starter kit. He can be great, and then next game make incredibly dumb mistakes. 

The East is really meh though I agree. Really average teams it seems.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I'd still call the Eagles to win the East to be fair, what a crappy division. Romo is awful, the Skins are the Skins, and the Giants have Romo 1.0.1 in Eli. 9-7 wins that division, and last place will be 7-9. No separation from top to bottom, just meh. Philly has the most talent, and can win easy if they start clicking.


Most talent?
Vick is inaccurate and injury waiting to happen
Receivers are all meh
The o-line sucks
The linebackers suck
Asomugha has been torched

They just lost to the 49ers and are 1-3. They'll lose to the Bears (Forte v those lbs), Pats, Jets, split with the skins, and cowboys. That's 8 losses. I give the Bills an outside shot on them this week because of Fred Jackson.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I have to wonder if it had been reversed yesterday and it was a Cardinal who "gave himself up" how that would've been ruled.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> I have to wonder if it had been reversed yesterday and it was a Cardinal who "gave himself up" how that would've been ruled.


I still don't get it. I thought if you dropped like that, then you were down and the ground couldn't cause a fumble? If a qb slides, or a guy kneels on a punt then the play is dead. Isn't this the same deal?


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I still don't get it. I thought if you dropped like that, then you were down and the ground couldn't cause a fumble? If a qb slides, or a guy kneels on a punt then the play is dead. Isn't this the same deal?


Depends if he just slipped or actually went to the ground intentionally.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

It's a judgement call as far as I can tell. It's up to each person to interpret what that rules means, and how it applies to each individual situation. In the past, guys have gotten up, having never been touched and spiked/dropped the ball. This has been a fumble in the past (and different admittedly). Maybe the intent of the rule was clarified for the refs since this has happened.

Sliding is clear cut. Kneeling is clear cut. It's always "giving yourself up." Going down head first isn't always the same thing. Personally, I think he was giving up the play, but I can see why Cardinals and Cardinal fans would be fucking irate.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Mike Perreira said they botched the call. He usually comes to the defense of the refs. So that tells me the fucked the call up.

Either way. It would have been a gift since it wasn't a forced fumble. Cardinals still had a lot of time to stop them from scoring.

This wins the weekend though


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

WTF, ESPN is getting rid of Hank Williams Jr. intro to MNF? At least for this week.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Cruz was really stupid doing what he did. He should've stayed down longer and protected the ball. The ball = your football life, protect it all times. I know they were pressed for time, but him staying down longer doesn't affect anything. I mean it takes time for the rest of the team to get down to where he is and line up. He had plenty of time to further display he was down and the play was over.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> Cruz was really stupid doing what he did. He should've stayed down longer and protected the ball. The ball = your football life, protect it all times. I know they were pressed for time, but him staying down longer doesn't affect anything. I mean it takes time for the rest of the team to get down to where he is and line up. He had plenty of time to further display he was down and the play was over.


That still doesn't beat Ronnie Brown going full retard


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

:lmao no, no it doesn't. Doesn't even compare really.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Just read the Hank Williams comment. He dun goofed.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Eagles are full of players going full retard


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> It's a judgement call as far as I can tell. It's up to each person to interpret what that rules means, and how it applies to each individual situation. In the past, guys have gotten up, having never been touched and spiked/dropped the ball. This has been a fumble in the past (and different admittedly). Maybe the intent of the rule was clarified for the refs since this has happened.
> 
> Sliding is clear cut. Kneeling is clear cut. It's always "giving yourself up." Going down head first isn't always the same thing. Personally, I think he was giving up the play, but I can see why Cardinals and Cardinal fans would be fucking irate.


Cruz made absolutely no attempt to go forward. That call was 100% percent correct, I really don't see the controversy, and it probably wouldn't be one if it wasn't game deciding.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

ItsWhatIdo brought up the good point that the Cards still had other chances to stop them.

I think he gave himself up too (but understand why there is controversy), but I think he should have protected the ball...like keeping it his hands. You don't give up the ball when multiple defenders are around, just to be sure. The only person you should ever the give the ball up to is an official or a teammate.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I never get tired watching this Bucs/Colts game.


----------



## why

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> Philly has two of the worst weaknesses a team can have, a terrible offensive line and a weak defense. Vick will have to catch fire again for them to have any chance of winning games, and even then its a toss up.


Vick had like 500 yards of offense. If that isn't catching fire then I don't know what is. I just don't get why did they made Vick throw 47 times.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Yep, that's why I said even then it's a toss up. Other players around him will still be doing stupid shit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Wtf happened to the three great corners their suppose to have? Alex Smith ahving 200+ yards in one half is fucking ridiculous for any secondary, but for the supposedly best one that is just fucking their team over.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Yeah and it's not like SF has WRs worth a shit either; average at best, it's not a game breaking unit. Vernon Davis didn't have a huge day either. Since I didn't see the game I assume Gore and the O-line fucked them up on the ground and the play action pass killed them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

That's even worse since Gore has had no holes in the other games since their fucking oline sucks balls. Trust me, I know. :side:


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Wtf happened to the three great corners their suppose to have? Alex Smith ahving 200+ yards in one half is fucking ridiculous for any secondary, but for the supposedly best one that is just fucking their team over.


Asomugha is overrated. No one threw at him in Oakland because there was no reason too.

Samuel was overrated because he was on the Pats. He goes for INTs, and often blows it.

DRC is not great. Never was, and never will be.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

They just said that the Colts must rely on our defense.

Looks like we'll never win a game.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Yahoo is billing this game as Painter's ULTIMATE TEST.


----------



## why

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Wtf happened to the three great corners their suppose to have? Alex Smith ahving 200+ yards in one half is fucking ridiculous for any secondary, but for the supposedly best one that is just fucking their team over.


They aren't being used properly. These CBs are made for man coverage.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I hate Pierre Garcon so much.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

PAINTER GETS A FIRST DOWN. INCREDIBLE.

MY GOD, he's actually looking good.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I almost thought Manning was back. What poise back there for Painter.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

This isn't good for the Colts. They don't actually look that bad now with Painter lol.



why said:


> They aren't being used properly. These CBs are made for man coverage.


I've heard this argument before. What kinda of CB can only play man? Samuel is the only football player of the three. At least he'll try to tackle someone.

The main point is if you're weak in the front 7 you may as well just give up. No good defense has ever had a soft front 7. The Eagles D has to find some way to stop the run.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

We actually got a FG on the first drive. Amazing. Hope is somewhat being restored.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Maybe they'll even get their first, first half TD of the season.

Is it just me or is Painter the ugliest quarter back in the league? No ****, btw.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



JM said:


> Maybe they'll even get their first, first half TD of the season.
> 
> Is it just me or is *Painter the ugliest quarter back in the league? No ****, btw.*


you know what i was just about to say this, his face is so round and fat, and that hair i don't know what he is thinking with that.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> you know what i was just about to say this, his face is so round and fat, hit hair i don't know what he is thinking with that.


So you don't find it as magnificent as Brady's then.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Manning is pretty ugly himself. Actually most of the QBs look pretty damn ugly.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I would go gay for Peyton.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

There's nothing you can do about an ugly face. Painter just seems to do everything in his power to make it a lot worse. 

Anyway, back to the game :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

My hope is lost.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Nice blocks there. Gotta at least try to help the ugly kid out.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Plunk.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Why the fuck are our safeties always out for the year? We had one of the best safety in the league at one point, nearly as good as Troy, and he got fucking injured every year for the whole year and his replacement, Bullit, was actually pretty good and now he's also out for the year.


Also if our defense and running game is this good next year we win the championship without a doubt. Everyone but the QB and oline is impressing me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

:lmao, nice dance, too bad you were out.

Edit: WTF since can you challenge a penalty? I've honestly never seen this before and didn't even know it was allowed.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

lol painter lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

That's a fucking catch. GTFO outta here and give us a TD.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

BUCS


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

PAINTER



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That's a fucking catch. GTFO outta here and give us a TD.


You're right. Totally catch and fumble. He takes 3 steps.

Why the hell didn't the Colts challenge it though?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I love you Garcon.

I don't know MrMr. Guess we're retarded as well, but even if we won the challenge we wouldn't be rewarded the TD which what it would have resulted in.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

It's six of one half dozen the other now. The Colts scored anyway so no harm done here.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Painter>Manning. He just broke one of his regular season franchise records.


Any team that can't dominate us or just be ahead the whole game is now officially considered bad by me. Bus shouldn't be this bad and should be able to take advantage of our weak secondary.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I forgive you Garcon.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

This game determines whether or not I start Freeman over Fitz next week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

^^^It shouldn't, you and you should probably have started him this week against the Colts.

If we don't get Luck then I'm fine with the best defender in the draft, preferably one that can tackle.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^It shouldn't, you and you should probably have started him this week against the Colts.
> 
> If we don't get Luck then I'm fine with the best defender in the draft, preferably one that can tackle.


That would be Crick from Nebraska.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Painter seriously looks like some dude from an 80s metal band.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

lol just found out there is a team that likes fucking themselves over more so than the Texans.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I wasn't watching when Foster got injured and I don't want to see it after seeing his teammate's faces.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

That is terrible, absolutely terrible.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Colts really, really, really, need to stop using the cover 2 zone. Doesn't work, EVER. I've seen this for so many fucking years it has annoyed me so long. The middle, ALWAYS is fucking OPEN, WIDE OPEN, WIDE FUCKING OPEN, stop using it. Trust the defense a little more with man to man.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

lol Bucs


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

The middle is the weakness of Cover 2. You have to have LBs that can cover/play zone to be able to run it. I'm not a huge fan of the defensive scheme either, but it's more because LBs that can cover are so rare. In theory it's a great idea, but you really have to have the right personnel.

Brooks was the sole reason it worked so well for years in Tampa.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Pretty sure we do have the right personnel, I've seen us do it great at times, but it kinda gets fucked up when your linebackers are always injured. Man to man has to be done though, and it should only be run when the other team doesn't have timeouts. Otherwise it is basically a constant 8 yard gain, each time, and it frustrates the fuck outta me.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

No defensive scheme can stop a competent QB anymore.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Right your LBs being out like Brackett really hurt Cover 2. He's the main cog in the scheme that bolsters the weakness.

Flex, only pressure stops a competent QB.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Perhaps, but not if the QB methodically dissects the defense with short/intermediate routes and is patient.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I was about to say we should blitz more MrMr. I know our corners probably can't do much for long, but we have the best combination of pass rushing DEs in the league and they can generate a lot of pressure themselves. An extra linebacker would mean they can't get doubled which would lead to us probably getting more sacks/pressure as well.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Father Flex said:


> Perhaps, but not if the QB methodically dissects the defense with short/intermediate routes and is patient.


Yes, nothing is absolute. A hot QB "in the zone" is a nightmare. Plus the game is now designed to be in the offense's favor.

Pressure ultimately is designed to put the QB on the ground, but hurrying the QB, getting in his head is the secondary objective.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Stupid to accept that holding call, but it worked out until Freeney went offside.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

GARCON I FUCKING YA LOVE.


AND WAYNE IF YOU CAN'T CATCH IT, THEN YOU MIGHT AS WELL HELP US GET A TD ANOTHER WAY


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

You have to give the Colts credit. Even with all these injuries they haven't quit and refuse to quit.

I'm calling Wayne's hustle block the play of the game so far.

That is a great catch by Collie.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Collie's catch is now the play of the game because of the difficulty to of that. Then again Wayne's buck was fucking amazing, probably came out of pure anger from bad QBs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

That game was far better played than I thought it would be. Much better than last night's game. Blount was a warhorse.

Clearly the Colts need to stick with Painter. He's not that bad.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Painter was fine, it was close because Bucs are stupid and need to hold to stop the two guys in my sig.

So far Colts haven't disappointed in prime time and have the kept the games interesting and entertaining until the end.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Good thing I picked the colts to be within the spread, actually got the score right too.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Bucs were not quite as good as I thought they were. Came off as a very averge team even AT HOME. This has been a very confusing start to the season and it's hard to really give any team an identity yet. All I can say is Packers are playing the best football right now but that's not always necessarily a good thing this early in the season.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

so we're going to judge a 4th quarter comeback team b/c a team with a serious chip on their shoulder stayed in the game. the colts will stay in a lot of games if they don't play a top level offense. they should be glad that they don't have to run into the nfl's number two defense the steelers. also still number one in pass defense with the worst corners in football besides ike taylor.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Indy will be getting their first win Sunday against Kansas City. That's my bet. Games to watch for me are Atlanta vs Green Bay and Detroit vs Chicago.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



IMPULSE said:


> so we're going to judge a 4th quarter comeback team b/c a team with a serious chip on their shoulder stayed in the game. the colts will stay in a lot of games if they don't play a top level offense. they should be glad that they don't have to run into the nfl's number two defense the steelers. also still number one in pass defense with the worst corners in football besides ike taylor.


I love when Ike celebrates like he broke up the play when the quarterback over/under throws a wide open receiver that Ike blew the coverage on. Makes me laugh.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

harrison is out for sunday. he has an orbital fraction. timmons will replace him which means i have watch larry foote play worse than old man farrior simultaneously. if timmons get pressure and woodley is still getting manhandled and giving up game winning touchdowns then he's on wille colon's levels of frustrating.

all this does is make me dislike the worlids draft pick more. he couldn't even stay healthy long enough to finish the game for harrison.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Steelers in quite a bit of trouble against the Titans.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



IMPULSE said:


> so we're going to judge a 4th quarter comeback team b/c a team with a serious chip on their shoulder stayed in the game. the colts will stay in a lot of games if they don't play a top level offense. they should be glad that they don't have to run into the nfl's number two defense the steelers. *also still number one in pass defense with the worst corners in football besides ike taylor.*


Having a stout front 7 (Pittsburgh) + weak corners > having good corners + weak front 7 (Philadelphia).



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Bucs were not quite as good as I thought they were. Came off as a very averge team even AT HOME. This has been a very confusing start to the season and it's hard to really give any team an identity yet. All I can say is Packers are playing the best football right now but that's not always necessarily a good thing this early in the season.


Tampa is not built to blow people out. They strive to control the clock and play good defense, leaning on the run game. They're a good team and will most likely be in the playoffs if Atlanta doesn't fix their many problems.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Foster and the Texans O-line made the front seven look average or worse this week. Ricky/Rice made them look damn bad.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Houston will do that to everyone; that offensive line might be the best in the NFL. So will Baltimore.

Steelers must still get pressure right? That was more what I was talking about and it is why I bolded IMP's last sentence. Pressure is always better than coverage.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

There was a time when NO ONE ran on the Steelers though. They are a shell of what they used to be. 

Teams used to run run plays just to mix it up against the Steelers, now they do it fully expecting to get at least some success from it. The fear of running on them just isn't there anymore.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> Having a stout front 7 (Pittsburgh) + weak corners > having good corners + weak front 7 (Philadelphia).
> 
> 
> 
> Tampa is not built to blow people out. They strive to control the clock and play good defense, leaning on the run game. They're a good team and will most likely be in the playoffs if Atlanta doesn't fix their many problems.


the steelers aren't getting pressure on anyone though. the team has 7 sacks and they gave up twice as much. the front 7 isn't impressive their job is to stop the run and they are in the bottom half of the league at the moment. woodley is worse than usual and is going to be awful without harrison on the otherside. farrior is getting older and foote is worse than an old man. the steelers pass stats don't make any sense, they just happen to be there.

i want to convince myself that everything will improve when keisel comes back, but he's old and injured too. just better than smith at this stage in their career.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

So the Steelers are number 1 against the pass because opposing QB are just randomly over/under throwing their targets? You can't have a shitty secondary while not applying pressure and be that good. Obviously, with pressure you want to get sacks, but harassment is almost as good and sometimes better since it can force an INT.

But of course you guys watch this team and I don't so I'll just believe you that it's a total oddity that Pittsburgh is number 1 vs the pass. They're also number 1 by a decent margin too.

Oh right, you played Seattle.:side: Mystery solved.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

well they had a lot of turnovers in two of the first three games leading to short fields. teams are now running on the steelers more than passing. texans passing game was non existent after johnson went down. the seahawks just suck. there's the actual explanation but the pressure is really minimal this year. hampton's residence is chop block city so he's not controlling the middle. woodley never has a fast start he still cost the steelers the texans game. harrison is racking up injuries. first 3 games made perfect since for the pass defense but the last one was strange.

i forgot about the colts b/c who are they w/o manning?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Foster had more yards than Schaub on Sunday, but the Steelers had to have done something right in the secondary to limit Schaub to 150 yards. I didn't watch the game, but Schaub is usually pretty good with his passes.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Andre Johnson did leave the game and not return.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Yes, without Andre Johnson Schaub is limited. Owen Daniels had a great game though, that's really the only guy he was passing to after Andre left.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



IMPULSE said:


> harrison is out for sunday. he has an orbital fraction. timmons will replace him which means i have watch larry foote play worse than old man farrior simultaneously. if timmons get pressure and woodley is still getting manhandled and giving up game winning touchdowns then he's on wille colon's levels of frustrating.
> 
> all this does is make me dislike the worlids draft pick more. he couldn't even stay healthy long enough to finish the game for harrison.


HGHarrison will just get an injection so he heals faster.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Where the hell is Terrell Owens?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

At home and sitting on the couch.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

*T.O. must be playing checkers with Carson Palmer. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

That's his boy. That's his quarterback. *crying* 

Git ya popcorn ready.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

apparently max starks cut weight on some biggest loser crap and had a physical with the steelers. i'll be elated if he signs anything to not see essex or scott on the field.

it's sad when your best linemen are a rookie and a center who play has fell off apparently it could be his ankle. the only people i watch on the line are the tackles who get abused.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Our prayers have been answered, Starks has been signed.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I'm sure your O-line is better than the SF line. All these other teams start rookies and guys off the street against us and we get like one sack. Meanwhile, we have 3 first round picks, a high priced free agent, and a 2nd round pick, who was recently benched for another 2nd round pick, on our line, and we give up like 5 sacks per game.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Based on sacks allowed, QB hits and yards/carry they are pretty much identical. Roethlisberger is far better at making people miss tackles (ie. says get the fuck off me bitch) than Alex Smith though.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

some of ben sacks would be avoided if he actually stayed in the pocket. gilbert has taken defenders around the pocket at least twice for ben to slide right into the defender gilbert just beat and it leads to a sack.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Or if he just threw the fucking ball. I've seen him hang onto the ball way too long. Even the best of of offensive lineman can't block forever all the time.



CM Dealer said:


> I'm sure your O-line is better than the SF line. All these other teams start rookies and guys off the street against us and we get like one sack. Meanwhile, we have 3 first round picks, a high priced free agent, and a 2nd round pick, who was recently benched for another 2nd round pick, on our line, and we give up like 5 sacks per game.


SF defense needs to get better then if they're getting owned by rookies and carpenters.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Anyone know when Manning is actually supposed to be back?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Not this season.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

December at best.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Like Stax said it was said he could be back at December but I'd rather him miss the season, heal properly and dominate next season.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Be prepared for the possibility Peyton will never be able to play at this very high level he was at prior to these surgeries.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Then I'd rather him retire tbh. I would never want to see not be able to play at the level which he wants to because of injuries and I really wouldn't want to see him forced to retire by another major injury. I don' think these injuries will effect his play a lot though, his arm strength might not be as good but I'd expect his accuracy and mental play to still be top notch.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

It's just a possibility. There is no question his passion for the game, his competitiveness, and mental acuity will all still be at world class levels. It just remains to be seen what this does to him physically.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

You never really know till they come back.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

It's sad to think Peyton Manning's career is almost over. He's been a huge force in the NFL since he was drafted. After he retires, Id love to see Manning become a coach. I'm sure he could do great at that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Steve Young called Steve Smith the best WR in the NFL. I'm suddenly a Steve Young fan.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Steve looking out for Steve?

Well he's wrong of course, but Smith has been amazing this year and its nice to see him picking his game up with a good QB finally throwing to him again.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

For his size, Steve Smith is incredible. For any size he's incredible. His tenaciousness is second to none and that goes a long way in this sport. I put him in the elite class of ANDRE and Fitz. CALVIN is on another level right now though. If/when he comes back to earth, those are my top 4 WRs. Wes Welker rounds out the top 5.

Steve Smith was always elite, but he dropped off because of injury and AWFUL QBs.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Smith is legit, but not the best in the league right now. Calvin Johnson is the best as of now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I wonder what the Texans will do in the passing game without Andre. Schaub should struggle a lot unless Foster makes it more manageable with his running.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

He can lean on Daniels and Foster and that offensive line. Jacoby Jones will obviously not begin to replace Andre. They suddenly might have to become a ground and pound team. They might be seeing 8 man fronts though. It will be interesting to see how they adapt.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

How long is Andre going to be out for?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Not sure. Houston isn't saying from I've read, but other stuff has said at least 3 weeks.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Hank Williams Jr. gone for good from MNF


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Houston has a great O-Line. Running with a healthy Foster should be good for them. Schaub might struggle though.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Schaub has Daniels, Walter, and Jones. Taken away the big play of Johnson, but I think the short to mid game could still do very well.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I think Owen Daniels could definitely make a big impact this week, but after how great they did running last week, I can't see why they wouldn't lean on Foster a lot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

James Casey bitches, he's about to show up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I think as long as the Texans have Arian Foster & Owen Daniels they shouldn't have that much of a problem on offense.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Daniels isn't enough to keep 8 men from crowding the line of scrimmage. He's a good receiving TE, but he's not a game breaker like Andre is. 8 men in the box doesn't guarantee run stoppage, but it makes it extremely difficult to run.

Now if Jones, Walter, and Casey all step up and make plays then Houston will see fewer 8 man fronts. It also could be that Houston's O-line is good enough to handle 8 man fronts, but I'm not elevating them to 90s Dallas offensive line standards just yet.


----------



## wwetnashow

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I can't until Sunday's game. It's Canada's Thankgsgiving so I get to sit down and watch my Bills beat the Eagles. Should be an awesome day.


----------



## Shock

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Joe Theismann seems to be a big fan of Rodgers. Called him the "best pure passer in the history of football".


----------



## WrestlingObsessed

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I nearly pooped my pants when the Lions got the 3rd INT. They have a legit shot at going 6-0 with Chicago and then San Fran and I could not be any more ecstatic.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Rodgers seems to be getting a _little_ too much credit for the Packers' success lately. Don't get me wrong, he's an elite QB and has been playing like the best so far this season. But the Packers' might be the best all around teams in the NFL. They have almost everything. Good run defense, a good pass rush, a good secondary, good receivers, alright RBs, and I haven't really seen them a lot this season but I think also have a good line that protects Rodgers. When you have a team this good you're expected to win this much and be one of the best teams.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Shock said:


> Joe Theismann seems to be a big fan of Rodgers. Called him the "best pure passer in the history of football".


:lmao

If that defense doesn't bail his ass out time and time again like they did in their SB run we'd be calling him a choker (shit talking here, but the D is more the reason why the Packers won that SB). Joe Theismann :lmao

This year, however, he's been unreal so far. IN THE HISTORY OF FOOTBALL.

Sammy Baugh is rising from the dead tonight and taking Thiesmann's spleen.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Joe Theismann obviously sucks copious amounts of cock like Shock.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

He changed the pronunciation of his name to rhyme with Heisman btw. It was pronounced Theesman. It's safe to say he sucks the cock.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

casey hampton is out so chris johnson could have a field day running. then again hampton has sucked this year and a replacement might actually help this awful run defense.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

with the amount of dick sucking that goes on with Aaron Rodgers, we need Farve saying "What took you so long to a SB" to counter it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I loled when Favre said that, it might be true for how long it took him to win a playoff game, but that just seemed like jealousy coming from Favre.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

What is Brett doing now?

Is he just retired or is he an analyst now?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Think he's slinging it for HS in his hometown of Hattiesberg, MS, where he went to college as Southern Miss, just tossing around pointers.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> :lmao
> 
> *If that defense doesn't bail his ass out time and time again like they did in their SB run we'd be calling him a choker (shit talking here, but the D is more the reason why the Packers won that SB). Joe Theismann :lmao*
> 
> This year, however, he's been unreal so far. IN THE HISTORY OF FOOTBALL.
> 
> Sammy Baugh is rising from the dead tonight and taking Thiesmann's spleen.


If it wasn't for having that defense then you wind up having teams like Drew Brees had in New Orleans before they won that Super Bowl.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I loled when Favre said that, it might be true for how long it took him to win a playoff game, but that just seemed like jealousy coming from Favre.


It does sound like sour grapes. After the drama that went down when he left the Packers, Favre is like the guy who is not over the situation (he may not like that the Packers are doing well without him).

But, Favre is one to talk, cause people remember how he lost games for his teams as much as he won them.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Hell , the packers defense won them that superbowl. If they don't force all those int's and that mendenhall fumble. might very well be a steelers win.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

don't mention the mendenhall fumble. i can wrap my mind around that awful interception. but we're not discussing the running momentum killer who makes idiotic comments and sports dance routines in the backfield while he tries to lean on a lineman. he's also been on a slide since the game and in limited doses moore and redman have been more effective than that conversationalist.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Raiders are saved. RIP Al Davis.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Al went off the deep end more than once but that where he operated best, outside the box. He literally made and defined that entire Raiders franchise & was easily one of the most, if not the, notable & influential owners in the history of the League. Quirks or not, no one can ever doubt that this man LOVED the game & his franchise.

I loved Al & it's a tremendous loss for the not just the League or Football but Sports as a whole.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

jonathan scott sucks so much that it looks like starks came off his couch and took his starting job.

i'm going to miss the raider's drafts.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Al Davis died?!?!?! Holy shit, I did not see that happening.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

This could be good for the future of the Raiders.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

RIP Davis.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Davis was a good owner in the 70's and 80's but had gone off his rocker in the 00's looked like he finally came to senses when he ditched Russel though. Rest In Peace.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

He was great in the 60s, 70s, and 80s. The Raider mottos "Just Win Baby" and "Commitment to Excellence" made them one of the most famous/infamous teams in the league for decades. It wasn't Davis's doing, but NFL Films gave them the best theme music of all the teams. The Raiders were a huge reason the NFL became as popular as it did. Their way of playing spoke to a lot of Americans and the meteoric rise of the NFL owes a lot to Al Davis and the Oakland Raiders.

Come on this song is fucking swesome.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

RIP Al Davis.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

RIP Al Davis.

The team won't be wasting high draft picks on speedy players anymore.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

i hope they still waste their picks on workout warriors which tend to come from maryland. like bruce campbell who put up some great numbers for an offensive tackle.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

RIP Al Davis. It's a shame he won't get to see if 10 years of fast player drafts will ever work.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I'm still in shock to hear that he passed away. For years I've heard people talking in the Bay Area that the Raiders will be better off if Davis stepped down and I for one agreed with them. But I didn't want it to happen this way. But hearing about the kind of person he was, death was probably the only way it would happen.

R.I.P.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

The Raiders are better off now without him but lets not discount the great things he did for the franchise back in the day.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Ben Roethlisberger is limping badly on the field right now. I doubt he'll play the entire game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

i finally figured out the steelers problems. in their mind it's still a lockout since they voted no to the cba. they couldn't possibly be ready to play since they voted no. the nfl are using the refs to screw the steelers to send a message to any team that refuses to vote for the cba. if only the steelers had voted yes.

that nonsense i just posted makes me feel better about this potential disaster of a game coming up. if it's a repeat of last week then they'll lose about 5 players to injuries.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



IMPULSE said:


> i finally figured out the steelers problems. in their mind it's still a lockout since they voted no to the cba. they couldn't possibly be ready to play since they voted no. the nfl are using the refs to screw the steelers to send a message to any team that refuses to vote for the cba. if only the steelers had voted yes.
> 
> that nonsense i just posted makes me feel better about this potential disaster of a game coming up. if it's a repeat of last week then they'll lose about 5 players to injuries.


:lmao

Hopefully all the talk about our shittyness will be a wake up call.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Well, it seems so odd not having to watch the Lions at 1:00 on a Sunday for once (discounting byes). Ah, a stress free Sunday. So so nice.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Sigh. A nice run already?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Eagles/Bill game ugh


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Eagles/Bills will probably be pretty good.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

i'm sure it will be, but its not a game that i really want to watch.

So vick gets picked off right after the 4th down play :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Is Justin.tv the best place for streams of games?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Is Justin.tv the best place for streams of games?


Croft posted a couple not long ago, ask her for some.

Nice play by James Anderson btw.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Eagles D :lmao


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Janakowski just drilled a 54 yard field goal down the middle. He wasn't worth a first round pick, but Al got that one right.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Being a fan of dogs, and being a dog owner myself, I'm made up the Bills are winning.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Viks are up 21-0 if they choke again, also Oci has been a beast these past two weeks.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

What is happening in that Vikes/Cards game? Anyone watching it? Turnovers or what?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

a fight broke out in the Panthers/Saints game, and guess who is in the middle of it STEVE SMITH (the guy is having a krazy season)


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> What is happening in that Vikes/Cards game? Anyone watching it? Turnovers or what?


Kolb throw 1 pick and then got sack fumbled, with AP with 2 rushing TD's and McNabb has 1 rushing TD


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Cardinals :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

just heard Joseph Addai left the game 

no way the Viks can blow this game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

AP with his third TD. Looks like Vikes are finally understanding who they have in their backfield.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> a fight broke out in the Panthers/Saints game, and guess who is in the middle of it STEVE SMITH (the guy is having a krazy season)


It's because Roman Harper's a bitch.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Maybe Steve Smith made a comment about Harper's performance in the playoffs last year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I saw the Harper/Smith deal. WWF is right, Harper is a bitch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Nice fake punt by the Steelers.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

i hope max starks doesn't gas out. he looks great so far and the running game is actually working.

titans getting bullied.

hey dh woodley decided to show up today. tomlin actually won a challenge. this is so great.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



IMPULSE said:


> i hope max starks doesn't gas out. he looks great so far and the running game is actually working.
> 
> titans getting bullied.
> 
> hey dh woodley decided to show up today.


I noticed. The team seems to have showed up as well. And Polamalu is being Polamalu.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Someone should tell Big Ben to throw it to Wallace and Brown in the end zone, not fucking Hines Ward.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

aaoron smith doesn't play and the run defense shows up. nfl shutdown secondary is in effect.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

You're not playing Houston is why (obviously:side

Texans are just dominating the Raiders right now. Houston has total control of the line of scrimmage; Campbell has no time at all and McFadden is being shut down.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Great TD by the bills.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

ADHD running backs all day. dwyer has ADHD and shows up fat and out of shape but that was great.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Vick :lmao


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I hate you Roethlisberger. 3 passing tds, not one to my guys.

And the Bills up 2 TDs after a TAINT.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Looks like Eagles have a good chance at getting Luck as well. :lmao


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

CandinaLOLS, only you can make me rout for the Vikings. 

Well you and Seattle.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

this is so great. only downfall is that bum scott found his way back onto the field. i hope gilbert is ok. every week a lineman just has to go down.

colts don't want luck or they wouldn't win this game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Chiefs are just outsucking us. They really should stop.

I need some fucking points Titans, get them for me.


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Michael Vick is getting Tom Brady'd.

I'm starting to think the Bills secondary really is the best in the league.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

i feel bad for the titans. nothing is working today.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Either the Raiders offensive line is really horrible or the Texans defensive line is that good (Mind you Mario Williams went to the locker room).

I need the Titans to win, cause from the way Oakland's playing I doubt they win.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



C-Cool said:


> Michael Vick is getting Tom Brady'd.
> 
> I'm starting to think the Bills secondary really is the best in the league.


INTs alone don't make you the best secondary. They give up a lot of pass yards and that isn't good at all.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



notorious_187 said:


> Either the Raiders offensive line is really horrible or the Texans defensive line is that good (Mind you Mario Williams went to the locker room).
> 
> I need the Titans to win, cause from the way Oakland's playing I doubt they win.


you need a miracle. some epic tongue lashing to get this team fired up because their offense is just stagnant.


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> INTs alone don't make you the best secondary. They give up a lot of pass yards and that isn't good at all.


I agree. My mistake.

But those turnovers are absolute back-breakers.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Nice pick Ben.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

It was bound to happen. Ben is getting raped this year.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

he gets a bonus for causing so many turnovers. he can throw as many int he want at the end of the first half if the steelers are up by multiple scores.

i hope that was ben being stupid. if i find out that arians drew up the play i might go insane.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Idiot move by the Panthers. Saints did not any time to kick a field goal before half time, but the Panthers called a timeout. Giving the Saints a second chance to kick a field goal


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

LMFAO! Why would the Panthers call a timeout?

lulz


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

it's the panthers. perfect explanation.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> LMFAO! Why would the Panthers call a timeout?
> 
> lulz


Apparently they have too many men on the field. but, that would not have helped since they got called for a penalty with that awesome flop by Graham.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Yeah but the sons of bitches were looking fairly intelligent this season, certainly smart enough NOT to give the opposing team time to kick the FG when the clock was a second from expiring & they weren't even set up.

That's on a new level of dumb shit.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Charmqn said:


> Apparently they have too many men on the field. but, that would not have helped since they got called for a penalty with that awesome flop by Graham.


Thing is, they didn't even GET CALLED for that flop. Did you hear the ref? No foul on the play, lol.

They just screwed themselves for no apparent reason.:no:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

it's crazy that the running game dies when scott plays tackle. titans are being dumb. two idiotic penalties on plays where the steelers were going nowhere.

scott gives up the first sack. i hate that sack of crap.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Um is Curtis Painter playing like an NFL quarterback?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

pouncey and gilbert both went down. florida teammates get hurt in the same game. i hate this o line. starks needs a breather and he won't get it and if he gets tired the end of this game could be ugly.

this has to be most injury prone position group in the nfl.

AMEN HINES WARD.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Maybe Flozell will come off the couch this week and own. 

I'm enjoying this.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Well I'm glad I took a chance on Garcon.

Painter's definitely got a future in this League.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> Maybe Flozell will come off the couch this week and own.
> 
> I'm enjoying this.


they don't have cap room. i hope gilbert and pouncey injuries aren't serious. it's sad how much of a difference starks makes. pouncey has knee problems, at least it isn't his ankle. gilbert re injured his shoulder he's a rookie but he's been better at right tackle than anyone else they threw there this season. all these injuries make my head want to explode.

timmons at OLB > ILB. but he has to stay at ILB.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Damn, the fucking Eagles suck man.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Vick has rushed for almost 5,000 yards in his career and has the QB record for it. Huh, who woulda knew.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Is it just me or does Curtis Painter look like Big Ben with a wig?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

His eyes are a bit droopier, but I do see the resemblance. The sad part is his hair really does look like a wig.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

titans get the onside kick to only throw a pick. woodley is off my hate list for the moment.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Jimmy Graham is awesome


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

lolEagles and bad turnovers.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

dwyer is looking good. i'm happy for him. mendenhall is probably sporting a serious dick look. he criticized the play calling and everything is clicking on all cylinders when he's on the sidelines.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

LOLTITANS run defense.

CJ got a TD for you btw @ UDK. And he's looked OK considering who he's up against.

Edit: Why is Cam Newton so good?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I fully expect Newton to break Steve Young's record of 12 rushing TDs by a QB this season. He's got 5 thus far.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Caaaaaaaaaaaam. 

Makes me laugh every time.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> LOLTITANS run defense.
> 
> CJ got a TD for you btw @ UDK. And he's looked OK considering who he's up against.
> 
> Edit: Why is Cam Newton so good?


the refs gave him a touch down. they had incomplete pass on a conversion that tomlin decided not to challenge. what's worse is the refs had it right then reversed it to the wrong call.

fuck redman is down. this is my worst nightmare. now fans are saying they showed mendenhall smiling. i hope mendehall is done after this year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Wow, I think that Cam kid might have a future in this League.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> LOLTITANS run defense.
> 
> CJ got a TD for you btw @ UDK. And he's looked OK considering who he's up against.
> 
> Edit: Why is Cam Newton so good?


Last week your run defense was "awful". This week you're implying they're amazing.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> Last week your run defense was "awful". This week you're implying they're amazing.


They have looked good this week. What I'm implying is that they're inconsistent and need to work on that.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> Last week your run defense was "awful". This week you're implying they're amazing.


2/3 of the dline starters are out. the backups are shutting things down. i thought the running game was weak almost b/c of one player. keisel coming backs upgrades the ends.

bruce arians has to be throwing a fit. it seems like he hates the power running game and it's working.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

The option has had some pretty good success today. Huge TD run by D-Lo early, big 1st down by Newton.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

@ dh.

it's different players. the line is old and hurt they have fresher players on the field. redman only had cramps.

amen to max starks. he's a good guy. i think i hated him last year before i was exposed to scott.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Eagles clearly aren't as good as people make them out to be. "DREAM TEAM". lol.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Heh, Saints D is look LOL worthy.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Headliner said:


> Eagles clearly aren't as good as people make them out to be. "DREAM TEAM". lol.


We've known this for a while now. Keep up 8*D


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

...Who Dat?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

now i have to hear about cam in a steelers game


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Umm... Cam Newton is getting ridiculously good, as a rookie.

As a Saints fan... I'm not feeling good about that.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Talking about Ike Taylor as a shutdown corner. That's a change, he's used to getting burned.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

omfg touchdown Olsen.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

i'm hearing william gay praise this is getting bad


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Brye's Mod now?

:argh:

Jesus, what the hell happened this offseason? Our corners ... ... are good?!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I was iffy at first, but Big Can dun' good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

They were never as bad you said they were.:side:


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



DH said:


> Brye's Mod now?
> 
> :argh:
> 
> Jesus, what the hell happened this offseason? Our corners ... ... are good?!




As much as I don't care for the Giants, I need them to win for NFL Survivor. :side:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

i don't understand your dislike of ike taylor. he gets praise as a second tier corner. he's the best on the steelers have. he's just from "swaggin university" and it unfortunately rubs on other players sometime. he does get over excited for everything even if he didn't do anything.

3 days practice and starks is a beast.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Wow, Panthers D shutting down Breesus.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

The Raiders take the lead!!!

Beat these Texan fucks.

My perfect NFL week has yet to happen this year: A Patriots win, a Redskins win, a Jets loss, a Texans loss, and an Eagles loss.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I feel kinda bad for Kevin Kolb, and I don't know why.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Things going from bad to worse for the Titans. Just loss their best defender.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

I will say this, Houston is almost always involved in good games. I don't care if they win or lose, but their games almost always entertain me.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

fuck that false start penalty. bad things always happen to the steelers. the steelers stay getting break on these touchdowns.

70 yard punt to an almost blocked punt touchdown.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Wow, Panthers D shutting down Breesus.


They've got one of the top pass defenses in the league...


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

lol @ going for the 30 yard bomb when you only need 2 yards to convert.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Why is Troy still in the game?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

that was crazy. tomlin refuses to take players out.

hassleback kicking the football to a titan >.

good stuff to recover the fumble. if they don't score here then they are awful.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Chiefs are on top now 28-24.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

A lot of great Miami TEs in this game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

ugh at that pass interference. titans stay getting chances.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

C'mon Carolina.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Damn, Drew Brees is ice cold.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

jaguars are next. can't wait.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Not again, man. Not again.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Who the hell is Jackie Battle?

Edit: AMEN MIKE WALLACE


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Wow, what a total choke job by the Colts D thus far.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

MIKE WALLACE. can't be stopped.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Matt Schaub is really nothing without Andre.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Panthers are KING of close game heartbreakers.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Oh MY God, what the FUCK was Harper thinking?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

steelers still have the nfl's best pass defense. this is getting crazy.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



notorious_187 said:


> Matt Schaub is really nothing without Andre.


And, he will be going against the Ravens defense next week. So, Schaub should have fun with that haha.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

:lmao @ Philly.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Matt Schaub is still pretty good without Andre, don't be ridiculous. Andre would make any QB better obviously.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Fuck yeah Buffalo. 4-1.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Can't wait to hear what the Eagles fans have to say about this now.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

*The Bengals are 3-2 which is about 3 more wins than I thought they would have at this point of the season. *does happy dance**


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*

Eh, that dumbass timeout prior to a Saints FG & that hold killed the Panthers in the end.


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

The Eagles need an IQ test for the screw ups they made at the end of that game.

They had a good comeback on their hands, and they blew it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

LOL @ the epic choke job by the Colts.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Dallas. Where 24 point leads aren't safe.*



MrMister said:


> Matt Schaub is still pretty good without Andre, don't be ridiculous. Andre would make any QB better obviously.


He is good, helps to have Foster with you. But, can't wait to see him go against Suggs/Ngata/Lewis/Reed without Andre.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

RICHARD SEYMOUR SWAGG!!!

I know it was years ago but why'd you have to leave New England?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

lolGiants.

NFC East's so bad to start this year.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

*I love those old Patriot uni's.*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

schaub is going to have a field day with the ravens next week. i might be serious.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

So now do you guys believe me when I say the Redskins will be the NFC East champs?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

No. The Skins will find ways to fail too. Remember...REX GROSSMAN.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

no. it's too early to buy into some of these teams.

the next thread title needs to be about chris johnson.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Funny if the Eagles beat the skins, that statement might changed, next people will say the Cowboys will win the NFC East.NFL teams this year is so weird.Teams losing one week, then beating a better team with a better record, and the following week they lose to a team, that has a worser record then them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Not trying to be funny, being completely serious, has Tony Romo ever been to the playoffs as a starter?

Just asking.

Rex Grossman will lead the Redskins to the playoffs and will finally get the respect he rightfully deserves.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Go, Chargahssss, GO

-Arnold voice


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



notorious_187 said:


> Not trying to be funny, being completely serious, has Tony Romo ever been to the playoffs as a starter?
> 
> Just asking.
> 
> Rex Grossman will lead the Redskins to the playoffs and will finally get the respect he rightfully deserves.


Yeah Romo has. A few times. He only has one playoff win however.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Yeah they faced the Seahawks when he muffed that placement field goal kick.Also beat up the Eagles a few years ago, then got smacked by the Vikings.I mean I am an Eagles fan, Vick brought us the team back, weird turnovers, but if the Eagles beat the Skins, you can call it a toss up for division winner in the NFC East.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

If the Raiders choke this game away....


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

rex grossman won't get respect. he fumbled away those chances a while ago. whatever he does will be dismissed as those fluke seasons they quarterbacks have when they get a chance.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Another pick from 'Randy' Kyle Orton. Meh.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Man, even when Sanchez throws a nice pass, his receivers can't catch it.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Jinxed the Chargers. I was right on cue.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

rivers also threw a pick


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Amazing finish to the Texans game here.

Edit: Interception


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Damn, Texans might do this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

OH. MY. GOD.

If the Raiders choke this game...

EDIT: LOLTEXANS!!?!

LOLSCHAUB!!!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

INT.

:lmao


----------



## why

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Imagine that. Eagles could have tied the game when Vick ran for TD... but they just had to have those two holds that backed them up 20 yards. smh


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

The ending to this season's games have been awesome to awesomely bad.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Strong trollin' from notorious 187 in here...


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Touch-fucking-down!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Yup important there, they settled for 3 instead of 7.I think the defense played better in the second half, but they gave it up, Cole motivates that team inside and out.He probably won't play next week too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



Father Flex said:


> Strong trollin' from notorious 187 in here...


He despises Texans fans so he lives for them to lose lol.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

haha the Jets are so stupid. They had the Pats on 3rd and really long, and they get a Pass Interference penalty.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Patriots/Jets has finally came on. Good to see the Pats are at 7-0 lead.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



MrMister said:


> He despises Texans fans so he lives for them to lose lol.


If you lived in Houston and you weren't a Texan fan and you had to hear these guys when they win, you would be happy when they lose to.

They could beat the 08 Lions and act like they just beat the greatest team of all-time and are going to the Super Bowl.


----------



## why

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



ho ho inc said:


> Yup important there, they settled for 3 instead of 7.I think the defense played better in the second half, but they gave it up, Cole motivates that team inside and out.He probably won't play next week too.


This team keeps torturing me fpalm


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

i don't like ravens fans. the whole fanbase seems like a bunch of conspiracy theorist. i never seen a team with so many excuses as to why they can't get the job done and the organization just seems to encourage it.

i'm so glad holmes isn't on the steelers anymore. any touchdown he caught would be dissectd by ravens fans who are still sensitive over that one play.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



ho ho inc said:


> Funny if the Eagles beat the skins, that statement might changed, next people will say the Cowboys will win the NFC East.NFL teams this year is so weird.Teams losing one week, then beating a better team with a better record, and the following week they lose to a team, that has a worser record then them.


Except the Eagles haven't beat anybody except for possibly the worst team in the league, who was beating them until their best player got hurt.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Gotta give credit to the Colts, great tanking at the end. Also the Colts can only have one of two things, either a QB that plays great and the defense is shit or the QB is shit and our defense plays great.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

What has Asomugha been doing?

A friend of mine said that he's been a bust so far.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



IMPULSE said:


> i don't like ravens fans. the whole fanbase seems like a bunch of conspiracy theorist. i never seen a team with so many excuses as to why they can't get the job done and the organization just seems to encourage it.
> 
> i'm so glad holmes isn't on the steelers anymore. any touchdown he caught would be dissectd by ravens fans who are still sensitive over that one play.


And this just further illustrates why so many people hate Steeler fans. A bunch of arrogant, delusional, useless pricks.

So imagine my sincere shock at the Steeler specialty, a cheap shot, popping up in this thread on our Bye Week.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> And this just further illustrates why so many people hate Steeler fans. A bunch of arrogant, delusional, useless pricks.
> 
> So imagine my sincere shock at the Steeler specialty, a cheap shot, popping up in this thread on our Bye Week.


why do raven fans get offended so easily?

i remember one time i came into school with a steelers hoodie after they put the ravens out the playoffs and i never had so many expletives laid onto me in my life. i could say all raven fans are vulgar to add onto everything you just said but i realize they were just hate the steelers. i also don't help with my irrational hate of the ravens since i gladly support any other team in the dc maryland area.

i wasn't even trying upset any raven fans and i did it again.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

I ain't gonna be happy until the game is over and we win, but this Niners team has completely changed. It's unbelievable.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



IMPULSE said:


> why do raven fans get offended so easily?
> 
> i remember one time i came into school with a steelers hoodie after they put the ravens out the playoffs and i never had so many expletives laid onto me in my life. i could say all raven fans are vulgar to add onto everything you just said but i realize they were just hate the steelers. i also don't help with my irrational hate of the ravens since i gladly support any other team in the dc maryland area.
> 
> i wasn't even trying upset any raven fans and i did it again.


So let's clarify this, break it down to the lowest possible denominator so you'll be able to grasp the situation:

You tag an entire fan base as whiny & paranoid, which of course follows you saying you outright don't like said fan base. You go into a crowded environment, filled with known opposition & dislike for your team, with the a hood from the team that just put a bitter division rival out for the season. You then wrap it all up by admitting you hate the Ravens without any sort of rational bounds, just like the fan base you're ripping.

So you're absolutely sure you don't know why you piss people off? Really?

I blame the school system.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Asomugha had some good tackles that could of been 30 yard runs, but I still they should use on man on man coverages more.Babin has 7 sacks, its those damn, fast but small linebackers.If they Eagles win on Sunday, what does that mean in your guys minds?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

they play in a division of ufl level teams. i can't be impressed b/c look at what the rams did last year and see how far it took them.

i like trolling raven fans. it's fun. i just wasn't trying to this time and you get real sensitive. it's not that big of a deal. why do you take anything i say regarding the ravens seriously? nothing i say will make you happy.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Let's go Denver! Beat the Chargers. Nice hit on Matthews.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



IMPULSE said:


> they play in a division of ufl level teams. i can't be impressed b/c look at what the rams did last year and see how far it took them.
> 
> i like trolling raven fans. it's fun. i just wasn't trying to this time and you get real sensitive. it's not that big of a deal. why do you take anything i say regarding the ravens seriously? nothing i say will make you happy.


Like Mama always said, "if you can't say anything nice, then shut the fuck up."

Awfully honest of you to admit you're a troll, it's indicative of most Steeler fans I've ever met. fortunately there's been a few with some class that you can actually hold an actual conversation with.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Ochocinco has two catches in a row!

Marking out.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Like Mama always said, "if you can't say anything nice, then shut the fuck up."
> 
> Awfully honest of you to admit you're a troll, it's indicative of most Steeler fans I've ever met. fortunately there's been a few with some class that you can actually hold an actual conversation with.


class doesn't matter on the internet. but i'm rarely serious with my post and your taking them literally. you happen to be sensitive and you want to defend against my experience with a fan base. i can deem my fan base experience as just me encountering a bunch of teen agers but you want to turn it into some debate. it's not serious, so why are you making it out to be? the troll thing is to shut you up, because it's obviously the only thing that will satisfy you.

i'm level headed when it comes to football. but you won't get a conversation about the ravens out of me that is to your liking.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

@IMPULSE: What's up with the Matt Schaub sig? Are you...one of THEM?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

i sport an avatar of every team the ravens face. i might have to apologize because it's antagonizing raven fans and that isn't my intent.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Ohh....


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

i had rotating ram avatars that was hilarious. but they disappointed me. i can't even escape arguments from raven fans on a wrestling forum. if the bengals were in first place i would also sport avatars of teams that they face.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Like Mama always said, "if you can't say anything nice, then shut the fuck up."
> 
> Awfully honest of you to admit you're a troll, it's indicative of most Steeler fans I've ever met. fortunately there's been a few with some class that you can actually hold an actual conversation with.


Don't cry. It's not our fault Flacco chokes in the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Tebow in the game at QB.

...and 3 and out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



DH said:


> Don't cry. It's not our fault Flacco chokes in the playoffs.


Shots fired.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



MrMister said:


> Tebow in the game at QB.
> 
> ...and 3 and out.


fpalm


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



MrMister said:


> Tebow in the game at QB.
> 
> ...and 3 and out.


In his defence, 1/1 and the other 2 plays were rushes.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



EFC Bronco said:


> In his defence, 1/1 and the other 2 plays were rushes.


That's true, but had he put the ball in a better place for Decker, Decker might've been able to make a play/gotten the 1st down. It was his first series though.

edit: Damn he almost made two great plays to Lloyd and Decker but both wind up incomplete.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Desperately unlucky there.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Be careful what you wish for, because you might just get it, Denver fans.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

At this point, it doesn't matter who plays QB for Denver. They aren't a strong enough defense to stop the Chargers offense.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Denver D is bad for sure, but the offense has had 30 plays so far. They have 5 first downs and 34 passing yards. TOP is ~32 to ~14 minutes.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

if tebow gets his chance and he's awful you know the broncos will just tank to win the luck sweepstakes


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Another TD could seal this one in NE.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

i did not see the Bucs losing like this at all.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Von Miller is the only good player in Denver.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Von Miller is the only good player in Denver.


Champ Bailey says hi.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Damn, I had a feeling that someone was going to get injured in this drive. Hopefully that is not a season ending injury for Joshua.

This is another O Line though, another Alex Smith too (he' still very limited, but he's playing with confidence, which is huge) and we finally have a coaching staff that knows how to prepare for a game. Tampa came to the West Coast in a short week and the Niners fucking capitalized. As sad as it sounds, that is a first for this team. 

49ers brethren, join in me in a victory fist pump for this unexpected 4-1.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

They actually have good football players on offense (Lloyd, Decker, McGahee, healthy Moreno), they just need a good QB to get them the ball. Offensive line is a bit shaky though.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

4:38 left down by 8, this is a chance for Tim to shut the haters the fuck up. Come on!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Damn! Tebow engineered that drive. The morale and attitude changes quite a bit when he is in the game for Denver. Not saying Fox can't find somebody better in the future but Timmy is a gamer.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

2 point fails, still in this, all we need is one 3 and out (easier said than done). Come on!!!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

We get them to 3rd down and give away an unnecessary roughness penalty, I'm absolutely furious.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

holy shit, what a catch.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Lloyd might be the best at making the acrobatic catch. He's done that throughout his career. But yes, spectacular catch from him.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Crazy game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

that last play was mad.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Something about Tebow...


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

I was convinced we were going to do it, we were so unlucky then.

Brodrick Bunkley needs fucking hanging, if it wasn't for his personal foul, they wouldn't have got that FG, then we could have kicked a game winner as time expired. I know it's all hypothetical but we'd have had a downsight better chance.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Those fouls drive me crazy too Bronco. They're the only penalties you total control over. 

Clearly Tebow does need to start now. They're already massively failing with Orton, so the worst that happens is they keep massively failing.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Denver loses again but if I were a fan I would still be more positive about that loss after the second half than I would of been if Orton had finished the game.

What score do we all have for Packers/Eagles? I'm thinking 38-27 Packers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Sounds about right to me. I'll go 45-31 Packers. Another stupid great day for Rodgers.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Packers/Falcons, Evo.

And I see the Pack blowing them out. 34-17


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

I'm still really impressed with how Carolina played against New Orleans. Last year that wouldn't have been close.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Falcons...Eagles...both large predatory birds whose football teams aren't very good.

@Brye: It's all about Cam isn't it. He's infused all kinds of positive morale for that team.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



MrMister said:


> Falcons...Eagles...both large predatory birds whose football teams aren't very good.
> 
> @Brye: It's all about Cam isn't it. He's infused all kinds of positive morale for that team.


He's given Steve Smith numbers that I never expected him to get. I think with the upside Newton has, more guys are gonna want to stay there.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Eagles/Falcons same thing :side:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



Brye said:


> I'm still really impressed with how Carolina played against New Orleans. Last year that wouldn't have been close.


Last year, it was close. The game ended 14-16, with Carolina losing because DeAngelo was tackled in the backfield on the final drive, taking the team out of field goal position. If not for that, they'd have likely won. Kasay missed the long FG and the team lost the game.

But yeah, I get what you're saying.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



WWF said:


> Last year, it was close. The game ended 14-16, with Carolina losing because DeAngelo was tackled in the backfield on the final drive, taking the team out of field goal position. If not for that, they'd have likely won. Kasay missed the long FG and the team lost the game.
> 
> But yeah, I get what you're saying.


Damn, I forgot about that. So much more confidence in the team with Cam back there over Moore/Clausen.

I'll accept these losses this year because the building isn't over and a nice draft pick next year could create a big piece of the team. Plus Beason and Gettis would be back I assume.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Tony Gonzalez!!

My favorite TE of all-time and IMO the TE GOAT.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



Brye said:


> Damn, I forgot about that. So much more confidence in the team with Cam back there over Moore/Clausen.
> 
> I'll accept these losses this year because the building isn't over and a nice draft pick next year could create a big piece of the team. Plus Beason and Gettis would be back I assume.


Losing Gettis has been tragic. Naane has been fucking terrible and the coaching staff won't bench him in favor of LaFell, who has clearly played better. 

Beason, TD & Gettis need to get on that Stem Cell treatment. Worked for Bartolo Colon, and apparently TO had it done and is feeling fantastic. Actually, I'd love to see TO in electric blue.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

I read TO is coming back soon so you never know.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Rodgers rarely misses that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

I've already ate crow because I was so sure that Cam was gonna be a bust.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Wow, another week of great 1 o'clock games!


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

I'm down releasing Mason or Plaxico for T.O...call me crazy, but atleast T.O. runs his routes and knows proper footwork.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

mason is a good guy though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

So is Jake Delhomme. LMAO @ him rejecting the Dolphins.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

mason is a competent player. delhomme isn't or at least he wasn't after his tommy john procedure.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

He wasn't bad in '08. I love Jake, but it feel so amazing to have a Quarterback who you know can get you a touchdown on any given play.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

C'mon Atlanta hold the lead for another half and give those cheeseheads their first loss. They need to be knocked off their pedestal a bit.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Mason hasn't done anything for the Jets, but talk shit.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

Common Atlanta. Give Green Bay their lose so the NFC North will be tied at 4-1.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

I missed the 49ers game today but glad to see them whoop some ass! I am so happy to see this. Alex Smith is playing well too and I hope he continues to play like this. He has a lot of haters and its time for him to turn those haters away.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*

How dare you change the title without my consent, JM.

For shame. :no:


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



WWF said:


> He wasn't bad in '08. I love Jake, but it feel so amazing to have a Quarterback who you know can get you a touchdown on any given play.


Same. I always liked Jake as a person and as a player for a couple seasons but Cam brings a completely different type of game to Carolina. Jake was killing me in '09 when he'd have those five pick games. :sad:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON!*

eagles still have a chance due to the awfulness of the nfc east...

but for all intents and purposes of the thread title, they are dead to rights.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Philadelphia ----- LOL*



Mikey Damage said:


> How dare you change the title without my consent, JM.
> 
> For shame. :no:


*Is it guilty in here, or is it just me? 






Green Bay is pretty damn awesome.... They are just lucky they don't have to play Cincinnati this year. *


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I'm still blaming JM.


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Fucking Giants. 30+ points to *SEATTLE?*


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



TheRealThing said:


> Fucking Giants. 30+ points to *SEATTLE?*


*Well it could be worse, they could be the Philadelphia Eagles. 


DREAM TEAM!!!



:lmao*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I got fucked up in the pick em


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



TKOK! said:


> I got fucked up in the pick em


Same. :sad:

Lost in survivor this week too and it was down to five.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Mikey you continue to offend me in one way or another every single week. Last week it's the massive widening of my rep page which I've been too lazy to fix and this week this ridiculous accusation. If I changed the thread title, you'd know it so what about it ya punk ass sucka.


----------



## JM

*Re: Fantasy Sports - Catch all thread. Any fantasy sport. Boom. Right here.*

To give some insight: for instance, this week, if I happened to change the thread title it would be to something mentioning Big Ben getting back to Rape Mode this week.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Welker 2010-85 receptions, 850 yards, 7 TDs
Welker 2011-40 receptions, 750 yards, 5 TDs


In 5 games he has almost done better than he did all last year and by the next game he could pass his yards and tie his pass TDs.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

^That will come to a halt when he plays Pittsburgh's shutdown secondary 8*D

Also, WTF @ Alex Smith not fucking up. I still think the Niners will choke, but it would be hard for them to blow the division with that defense.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Huge emotional and dramatic win for the Raiders.  I had tears in my eyes after it was over.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Mario Williams is out for the season with a torn pec. That's a pretty big hit to Houston.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



MrMister said:


> Mario Williams is out for the season with a torn pec. That's a pretty big hit to Houston.


Damn that's gotta suck for them.

Even though I hate them, that hurts their chances a lot by losing their best defensive player.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Who's ponying up the $200 for a share of the Packers?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Welker 2010-85 receptions, 850 yards, 7 TDs
> Welker 2011-40 receptions, 750 yards, 5 TDs
> 
> 
> In 5 games he has almost done better than he did all last year and by the next game he could pass his yards and tie his pass TDs.


Strong improvement. With the emergence of Hernandez and Gronk, along with Branch proving to be as valuable as anyone in the Patriots' offense (aside from Brady), teams can't focus in on doubling Welker at all times. Mind-boggling how many weapons Brady has at his disposal.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Another thing about Welker, and the TE's for that matter, across the league,is the over protection of receivers means the middle of the field is no longer a death zone.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



JM said:


> Mikey you continue to offend me in one way or another every single week. Last week it's the massive widening of my rep page which I've been too lazy to fix and this week this ridiculous accusation. If I changed the thread title, you'd know it so what about it ya punk ass sucka.


What will I do next week!?

STAY TUNED...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

The new intro for MNF is a vast improvement as long as they're as good as this one with Barry.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I need a MiraCUTLER tonight.

Man they're really milking the Detroit revival for all its worth.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



McQueen said:


> I need a MiraCUTLER tonight.
> 
> Man they're really milking the Detroit revival for all its worth.


Considering the rest of their games look quite shitty ESPN knows they need a great game tonight.

And the Lions better kick the Bears sorry ass so I can feel slightly less disappointed about the awful Tigers game.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

This is pathetic :lmao


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

lots of penalties so far.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I wonder where you can get Megatron juice. 

Sorry Andre & Chris (and Gus ;D), but there's a new best Johnson in the NFL.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Didn't know CJ was still in the discussion since he's just awful.

This game is brutal. The only plays that was worth watching was the great throw and catch by Culter to hester, and the Megatron catch.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

the bears offensive line is really sound. cant get them rattled, at all. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

If Bears receivers could catch, they'd probably be a pretty good offense despite that offensive line.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Flag football?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

The agony of a Bear's fan...


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I feel ya Flex.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Lions must have done the best job of a building a team through the draft that I've seen in awhile. Their dline must be the in the NFL at creating pressure, its amazing to see them burst off the line.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

10 more minutes to 5-0. Ooohhh yeeaahhhh!

Just don't pull a Romo :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Lions secondary seems to suck because when there is not enough pressure they seem to give up play after play.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Yeah, aside from Houston and Wright our CBs are very average, to put it nicely.

and lolBearspenalties.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

That O-line is embearassing. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Give me that Detroit D-line over any secondary in the game.

edit: They're acting like Best is some amazing back here. He's good no doubt, but Chicago is giving up the run to try to stop the pass.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

what about the dream team's secondary that was suppose to shutdown every team's pass game in the league. They couldn't even stop Alex Smith.

What a bunch of ......s Lions are. Not even giving Megatron another TD to continue his 2 TD per game streak.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Hey now, Alex Smith is a #1 draft pick. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Detroit is about to be 5-0 for the first time since 1956. That's crazy.

Really smart by the Lions to mainly run the ball here in the second half. Kill that clock when you have a lead.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Well they tried but I never thought they would win anyways.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What a bunch of ......s Lions are. Not even giving Megatron another TD to continue his 2 TD per game streak.


Blame Javid Best for his 80+ TD run. It's really all his fault.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Congrats to the Lions for their first 5-0 start in over 50 years. They deserve it. Now it's time for San Francisco to come into town and give them a good game. It is going to be exciting next week and definitely the game of the week. To quote Bart Scott, "Can't....wait!"


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

the only person in this thread who was alive to see the previous 5-0 run by the lions is mcqueen. 

what history, that you could get to see it again before you go, queeny.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

9 false start flags...The O-line is just crap..and as much as I hate to say it I think Brain is about done.

Cutler needs to do a shotgun once ina while..I understand Forte is great..but when you have 7 guys waiting for him in the 3rd play og the game...maybe switch it up a bit..there was no real sense of ungency in the lasy minute by Cutler..guess he just wanted it to be over...and for the love of god..Lovie really needs a 5 hour energy or something cause he really couldnt look more disintersted to be there..well I said if before and I'll say it again..theres always next year


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

















The resemblance is uncanny. I hope he's not crying himself to sleep.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I'm gonna break your kneecaps motherfucker. Not saying he's elite or anything but Cutler gets way too much shit. Has a shit O-Line & a shit set of receivers. He does get mad though and he makes stupid mistakes.

Rawlin, I didn't want to say anything to you because you'd get too excited but William Fichtner's character in Drive Angry is based on my eternal existance of punishing the wicked.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I still find it funny people questioned his toughness last year because he was hurt and not playing in the ECF games. The guy clearly gets hit more than anyone in the league and yet gets up and keeps playing, he clearly must have been injured too badly to play on the ECF game if he was unable to play because I don't believe he would sit out if it was anything minor after all the hits he's taken over the past 2 seasons.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I won't say I feel bad for him, but yes he gets too shit on. I didn't realize until yesterday how bad his receivers were, after I saw the Roy Williams sighting.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

his offense does suck for the most part. Even though they were facing one hell of a pass rush. 9 false starts and all that pressure, should be embarrased.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Jets traded Mason to Houston for a draft pick...good riddance


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

So is Tebow officially the Broncos starting QB?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Yes.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I fully expect him to have 500 total yards this week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

500? That's all? He'll clearly get 400 yards passing, 200 yards rushing, and another 100 yards receiving. As well as 5 TD passes, 2 rushing TDs, and 2 receiving TDs in which he threw to himself, caught it, and proceeded to run to the endzone.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

He's got Jesús on his side.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

All that on a bye week too. Just think what he'll do when he actually plays.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I heard Tebow will also be playing defense to ensure they don't give up 48 points again. In fact, he'll be the only player out there and will provide a pass rush along with pass coverage on all the receivers. He's just that damn good, Orton can't compare.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 500? That's all? He'll clearly get 400 yards passing, 200 yards rushing, and another 100 yards receiving. As well as 5 TD passes, 2 rushing TDs, and 2 receiving TDs in which he threw to himself, caught it, and proceeded to run to the endzone.


Denver must be playing The Colts this week then.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I think the death of the Eagles is a bit premature. All they have to do is just block, tackle, and take care of the football and they could turn this thing around.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

They could easily go 9-2 or 10-1 in my mind if they stop committing the worst turnovers ever and finishing games.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

They don't even have to shape up that defense to win. Vick and the offense is such a high-powered unit that they can outscore almost anybody. It's a matter of not turning the ball over as much. Would refining the D' aid in accomplishing what they set out to do at training camp? Yes, but not all that necessary. They've been in every game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Yeah they lead the league with 15 turnovers. That heavily contributed to their 4 losses. It puts too much pressure on a defense that has struggled vs the run. Only the Colts and Rams are worse.

Correct the turnovers and they'll greatly increase their chances. Improve the blocking and tackling and this team will be dangerous. The turnover issue is the easiest to correct.

I mean I hope they continue to suck, but realistically with no Cowboy bias, this team can turn it around. A few times in the past, the Eagles have been left for dead only rise back up and kick people's asses. Andy Reid is a good coach, and I really do expect this team to rally around him and play better from here on out.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



McQueen said:


> I'm gonna break your kneecaps motherfucker. Not saying he's elite or anything but Cutler gets way too much shit. Has a shit O-Line & a shit set of receivers. He does get mad though and he makes stupid mistakes.
> 
> Rawlin, I didn't want to say anything to you because you'd get too excited but William Fichtner's character in Drive Angry is based on my eternal existance of punishing the wicked.


Oh no. Cutler is a good quarterback. He's really skilled and can definitely throw the ball. He's pretty talented, but he just has terrible body language for the leader of the team. I'm sure if he had an O-line that was as good as the Texans, Cutler would be a Top 5 QB. The Bears management is just too cheap to spend any money on O-Line improvements or receivers that are above 6 ft. Granted, I think Knox is pretty good, but Hester does not deserve to be placed on the field as a number 1 or 2 WR.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Roy Williams too. The WRs are a mess in Chicago. It's almost as bad as the O-line issue. I agree Cutler has the potential to do amazing things, but shit, all he has is Forte. Forte is the best receiver they have lol.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

To add salt on the wounds... Jerry Angelo stated that they're "in it to win it now. It's not like we don't have players. We picked up that Roy Williams, Matt Spade (lol'd at pronunciation), and Barber". 

He is as incompetent of a GM as you will see. The defense was so good that they were able to disguise all the problems of the team by pulling out gutsy victories for the past 5 years. It masked the issues and allowed Angelo to be cheap, stop investing in talent, and establish a good reputation when in reality, he has done damn near nothing (besides acquire Cutler) since their Super Bowl season.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

On top of that, not re-signing Olin Kreutz and trading away Greg Olsen just made things worse. Olsen is a great tight end who was probably the best receiver at Chicago and Kruetz was the heart of that O-Line.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

They made a great decision in trading Olsen.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I didn't think Kreutz was as big of a loss as everyone else seems to believe. Garza has filled that role well. I agree on the Olsen trade. He was a mismatch and the only clear guy who created a mismatch besides Forte. Shame Martz could not fit him into his offense because I pity this receiving group.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

WTF, Chargers are 4-1 in the beginning of the season. That's impossible. Maybe the key to their success is Rivers playing like average instead of elite and Gates being out or Mathews is bigger to that team than I'd ever think he was. I haven't seen any of their games, but something must be right about them, maybe their special teams isn't giving up 2 TDs per game anymore.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> WTF, Chargers are 4-1 in the beginning of the season. That's impossible. Maybe the key to their success is Rivers playing like average instead of elite and Gates being out or Mathews is bigger to that team than I'd ever think he was. I haven't seen any of their games, but something must be right about them, maybe their special teams isn't giving up 2 TDs per game anymore.


They are my second favorite team to the Bears. Normally, after watching the Bears for the early game here on the east coast (I think Florida is east coast time zone - still adjusting), I tune into the San Diego games. They run the ball a lot this year and have a dynamic tandom in Mathews and Tolbert to rely on. Much of Rivers passes are dump off's to those backs, too (those that aren't deep to V-Jack). Defense is stout.

They're good. Wait till Floyd and Jackson are completely healthy and Rivers catches fire.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

The 49ers are 4-1, is it safe to say they've clinched the NFC West?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Seattle is surprisingly competitive. But yeah, the Niners actually look good the past two weeks. By good I mean one of the better teams in the NFC, not just the West.

Of the two SD games I've seen, it was more Minnesota's and Denver's incompetence rather than SD being that good. Still, they are dinged up at a lot of positions. The bye came at a perfect time. Get all these pieces healthy (not sure about Gates) and they'll cause some problems. Their play action game will be deadly come November and December and beyond.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

They've been nowhere close to a high-octane offense (SD) so we will see. Gates probably wont be healthy all year which will hurt, but if Floyd and Jack can get healthy, hell, Tolbert and Mathews now as well, they should be a top 5 offense.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I followed Tommy Maddox from the XFL to the Steelers, & have been a Pitt fan since. LOVED watching Ben win this week on the bad foot, & can't wait for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Steelers won't be getting anywhere near the superbowl with the way they've been playing.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Steelers won't be getting anywhere near the superbowl with the way they've been playing.


I thought that about a week ago. Then, Sunday happened, & Ben basically matched his season TD total in 1 game.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

So you're saying they are going to superbowl based off one win?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



TKOK! said:


> So you're saying they are going to superbowl based off one win?


Not hardly... But winning one game does get you closer to the Bowl than not winning any. Besides, that isn't the only win this season.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Well duh. If you're gonna base it off that, the 49ers are closer to the superbowl than the steelers atm.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Who would have thought that the Niners/Lions matchup would be the marquee game.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

If the Steelers have more games like they did against the Titans then sure, they are back to where they were at. I'm far from convinced though. It was nice to see Big Ben, the run game and run defence all get back on track in one game though.

As for San Fran/Detroit being the Marque match up. Ya, its a bit of a surprise. Lions at 5-0 aren't really that big of a surprise as 4-1 was easily doable as their schedule's been pretty soft so far. Their tough games are all still yet to come with Green Bay X2, New Orleans, Atlanta (who's not playing that tough right now), Chargers. I'd say they were better than the Bears on paper anyway so ya. 49ers at 4-1, meh, 3-2 was more realistic before the season with tough games against Philly and possibly Dallas but the Dallas game really could go either way on paper so ya. 49ers have their tough games ahead as well (Ravens, Steelers, errr...Giants I guess) but being in the division they are in, they got a pretty easy schedule.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



TJChurch said:


> Not hardly... But winning one game does get you closer to the Bowl than not winning any. Besides, that isn't the only win this season.


You're right. They beat tthe Seahawks, who are beyond awful, and were barely able to beat the Colts.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Steelers are notorious for playing at the level of their opponent though so its not really any surprise that the Colts game was close.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



JM said:


> If the Steelers have more games like they did against the Titans then sure, they are back to where they were at. I'm far from convinced though. It was nice to see Big Ben, the run game and run defence all get back on track in one game though.
> 
> As for San Fran/Detroit being the Marque match up. Ya, its a bit of a surprise. Lions at 5-0 aren't really that big of a surprise as 4-1 was easily doable as their schedule's been pretty soft so far. Their tough games are all still yet to come with Green Bay X2, New Orleans, Atlanta (who's not playing that tough right now), Chargers. I'd say they were better than the Bears on paper anyway so ya. 49ers at 4-1, meh, 3-2 was more realistic before the season with tough games against Philly and possibly Dallas but the Dallas game really could go either way on paper so ya. 49ers have their tough games ahead as well (Ravens, Steelers, errr...Giants I guess) but being in the division they are in, they got a pretty easy schedule.


Not only that, but realistically, the 49'ers really only need to win 3 more games to have a safe bet on making the playoffs in the NFC West. Detroit vs San Francisco should be a good match. I fully expect Detroit to win this one though and go on to face a struggling Atlanta that I'm expecting to lose to the Panthers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I don't see Atlanta getting beat at home by the Panthers. It follows their pattern of loss/win, so they should win this game since they're a pretty average team until Matt Ryan can get some protection. Actually I do see it. Carolina is a very competitive team that can give anyone a good game. I just don't think Atlanta loses.

No comment on SF. Don't want to jinx them.:side:

Oh fuck, Dallas has to play Brady. Not really looking forward to this game at all. Dallas can win, but they won't. WARE could kill Brady, but he won't. Romo could pull it out in the 4th Quarter and snap their home winning streak, but he won't. Jason Garrett could call better goal line plays, but he won't. Dez Bryant should dominate that weak ass secondary but he won't.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Aid180 said:


> Not only that, but realistically, the 49'ers really only need to win 3 more games to have a safe bet on making the playoffs in the NFC West. Detroit vs San Francisco should be a good match. I fully expect Detroit to win this one though and go on to face a struggling Atlanta that I'm expecting to lose to the Panthers.


Yep, easy division. Everyone was high on St. Louis but I really don't think they did anything to improve in the off-season. Seattle added some better receivers to the mix but the massive downgrade at QB makes the receivers irrelevant. Cardinals are meh really, some weeks they play decent other weeks they completely suck.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

St. Louis actually downgraded. They brought in Josh McDaniels. I wasn't aware of this until I saw him on the sideline when they played the Giants. After seeing him, it all made sense to me.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Schefter is speculating that the Bills could pick up Reggie Wayne from the Colts. Nothing imminent, just rumors.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I think SF has a solid chance of beating Detroit, Justin Smith and the D-Line should have a field day against one of the worst O-Lines in the league.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Derrick Mason was traded to the Texans. Not sure if anyone mentioned that earlier.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Not sure if anyone cares.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Father Flex said:


> Schefter is speculating that the Bills could pick up Reggie Wayne from the Colts. Nothing imminent, just rumors.


Don't see that happening because I don't really see what they could give us in return.\

Good thought process though by the Colts, TANK FOR LUCK. Plus Wayne will be expecting big money in the offseason which I don't think we have.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Colts don't want draft picks? Of course they do.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Meh. I wouldn't want to give up our best receiver for a draft pick(s), depends on what round(s) thought. Adding someone to our defense would be great though.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

They don't last forever, UDK. Look what happened to Marvin Harrison. Fell off in the last year or two.

And as it relates, apparently Schefter thinks there is a strong possibility they will look to shop Mathis. He says the Jets are the early suitors but again, only talks.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Woah are the Colts blowing this team up? I don't like that.

To take what Flex said further, better to get as much as you can from him now than later, especially if they're blowing this team up and starting to rebuild.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

We aren't losing Mathis. I refuse to believe that. If only because of my blind fan rage I refuse they would trade one of two defenders that has ever been consistent and great through his career. The only way I'd see us rebuilding is if Manning injury is far more serious than we know, which is a possibility since Colts don't share much information on their injured players, which would suck but at least make sense.

Harrison and Wayne aren't really similar at all. Marvin was a guy that was fast and would go up to make catches, once he lost his athleticism at an old age he started to regress which is why he wasn't as great in his final two years. Wayne is just a route runner that can make a catch and make plays afterwards.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

You could argue that Garçon is the man now anyway. Manning makes receivers better than they are. Not saying Wayne isn't good but he is capable of making average receivers better than they are. Might as well go for someone who costs less.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> We aren't losing Mathis. I refuse to believe that. If only because of my blind fan rage I refuse they would trade one of two defenders that has ever been consistent and great through his career. *The only way I'd see us rebuilding is if Manning injury is far more serious than we know, which is a possibility since Colts don't share much information on their injured players, which would suck but at least make sense.
> *
> Harrison and Wayne aren't really similar at all. Marvin was a guy that was fast and would go up to make catches, once he lost his athleticism at an old age he started to regress which is why he wasn't as great in his final two years. Wayne is just a route runner that can make a catch and make plays afterwards.


Yep, that's why I said "I don't like that" earlier. If they are dismantling this team, this is not good news on the Manning front.

It's Adam Shefter though. We'll see if this true or just bullshit in the days to come. 75% it's bullshit considering the source. I don't like the guy at all.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Garcon isn't and never will be the main receiver because he drops about 90% of the passes in pressure situations. Painter just can't throw to anyone else and Garcon is a good player maker that does a lot after the catch. I highly doubt Manning wants absolute bums out there either, he would probably like Wayne to stay since he and Clark know the offense the best and don't let him down.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Do that stats really support that?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



MrMister said:


> St. Louis actually downgraded. They brought in Josh McDaniels. I wasn't aware of this until I saw him on the sideline when they played the Giants. After seeing him, it all made sense to me.


Also they've had to play some real legit teams. Eagles obviously fell off, but they are the worst team the Rams have played. I don't think there's a game they can win until the cardinals.

If the colts are blowing this team up then that ain't good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I watched every Colts game the last two seasons and have seen him drop game changing catches far too many times.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Things can change. A no pressure situation like the colts have this year could be enough to loosen his hands up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

He's done it this season too, and when you get good passes from our current QBs then you better catch it and make the most of it because it won't happen often.

I'm not saying he's not good, but I really wouldn't want him being our number 1 receiver. In fact, if Collie can continue being great like he was last year with Manning then I'd rather have him as the top receiver if Wayne is indeed traded.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Wayne is easily replaceable is what Im saying mainly. Hell manning Brandon stokley a 1000 yard receiver.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Guys like Brady and Manning can make just about any receiver into a good receiver. Manning turned Marvin Harrison into a Hall of Famer. Not saying that Harrison was not a great receiver, but Peyton's turned less talented receivers into good receivers.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

It looks like Denver is trying to shop Brandon Lloyd away. From the looks of it, Tennessee and Carolina are looking into it. First Cutler, then Marshall, now Lloyd. Denver doesn't like players that play successfully, do they?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Wasn't Marshall traded because he didn't get along with McDanials? Then they fired McDanials the next year. LOLBroncos.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Aid180 said:


> It looks like Denver is trying to shop Brandon Lloyd away. From the looks of it, Tennessee and Carolina are looking into it. First Cutler, then Marshall, now Lloyd. Denver doesn't like players that play successfully, do they?


His contract is up and Decker looks like a football player. They also have Demaryius Thomas and Eddie Royal coming back from injury soon. Since the season is pretty much lost, why not try to get a 3rd rounder out of it since they won't re-sign him because he'll cost too much. It makes sense.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

i'm so mad i have to watch mendehall start against the jaguars. i hope this doesn't start a precedent that allows smith to reclaim his starting job when he recovers from his latest injury. i still remember when i tried to convince raven fans that this guy was better than ray rice. i never believed it but it was a good time.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Hulk calling out Tim Tebow.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Brady has won 30 straight regular season home games, thats pretty amazing


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I was vastly entertained by that Hulk/Tebow thing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Brady has won 30 straight regular season home games, thats pretty amazing


No its not since he lost the ones that matter, the post season home games.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Carolina's not interested in Lloyd. I don't want him, anyway.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Aid180 said:


> Hulk calling out Tim Tebow.


why was he on sportsnation?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I'm assuming because they paid him money and he's probably broke.





> No its not since he lost the ones that matter, the post season home games.


Yeah he should never lose a playoff game at home. What a slacker. Fuck it, he should never lose a game period...EVER.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

http://www.foxsportssouthwest.com/1...oys.html?blockID=581712&feedID=3742&gt1=39002

Good news MrMister. Tony Romo promises Super Bowl win.... :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



MrMister said:


> I'm assuming because they paid him money and he's probably broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah he should never lose a playoff game at home. What a slacker. Fuck it, he should never lose a game period...EVER.


Yeah because that's what I was getting at. What good is it to win all those regular season games, get home field advantage in the playoffs, and then just lose in the playoffs on home field after dominating on it during the season? Oh wait. It means absolutely fucking nothing except you got a bunch of home wins, were unstoppable, and then it didn't matter in the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

He's right. Dallas will win multiple Super Bowls...starting in 2022.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

You could say any team is going to win the Super Bowl, "at some point" except maybe the Minnesota Vikings. LOL


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Yeah because that's what I was getting at. What good is it to win all those regular season games, get home field advantage in the playoffs, and then just lose in the playoffs on home field after dominating on it during the season? Oh wait. It means absolutely fucking nothing except you got a bunch of home wins, were unstoppable, and then it didn't matter in the playoffs.


It's impressive, especially since he hasn't had a very good defense since their Super Bowl years. Playoffs are a completely different dynamic than regular season games and can't be compared to regular season games. That's why no one ever does it. The better argument to say his home record isn't that great is to point out the craptastic division they play in.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I don't find it anything special at all. Its the same thing with the Colts for me. They are expected to win a lot of every year in the regular season, but the playoffs are the only thing that should matter for these teams.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

The playoffs are the only thing that matters to every team. Playoff games are extremely hard to win since mistakes are magnified because you're most likely playing a team that will make you pay. It's silly to bring in playoffs when discussing regular season games. Playoffs are a discussion all to themselves.

Cool, you don't think it's that impressive. No big deal. I'm sure you're not alone. I bet a lot of Patriots haters would agree with you.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

This Monday night is a must-win game for the Jets. Following a horrible 3 game losing streak, and the animosity that is growing in the locker room between Holmes and the offensive line it is extremely critical for the Jets to right this sinking ship before this season goes to waste.


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Hmm, what's more likely: Brady breaking the passing yard record or Welker breaking the receiving yard record. Even though Welker's performance is dependent on Brady's performance, so Welker might need Brady to break that record so that he can break his own.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I don't even know who holds those records. They're not as a big deal as the single season rushing record is.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Marino has the passing record and Rice has the receiving one. I think Brady breaking the passing one is more probable.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I'd say its harder to break the receiving yards record than the rushing one. Then again, none of Rice's records are easy to break because of how amazing he was.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

The rushing records are the most important and respected of the offensive stats.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I think the rushing one would be harder, since even before the league got more pass happy it was hard to reach 2000 yards. let alone the 2100 or so yards you'd need to get to the record.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Rushing yards aren't the most important anymore, they still are the hardest to get but passing yards>rushing yards. Hell, most good teams don't have a good rusher, most have average-terrible rushers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Yeah 2k yards is fucking tough. 2105 is crazy.

Don't care if the game is built for the passing game now. Rushing is and always be more hallowed than passing/receiving.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

people love to watch a great running back. Just look at how respected people like Jim Brown and Payton are/where. But then again just about all of the great are highly respected.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



MrMister said:


> Yeah 2k yards is fucking tough. 2105 is crazy.
> 
> Don't care if the game is built for the passing game now. Rushing is and always be more hallowed than passing/receiving.


I never said its not harder or more respected, but it sure the hell isn't as important now as it was say 10-15 years ago. CJ ran for 2000 yards and his team still didn't have a winning record.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

No it's still as important to anyone who understands how hard it is. Only a handful of RBs have ever done it (get 2k). Passing/receiving yards are easy by comparison, especially receiving yards. Rushing is fucking hard work. This is just one of the reasons why the rushing record is held in higher esteem.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I don't think we are arguing about the same thing. Are you trying to say the rushing record is more important than the passing/receiving record? If so I agree with that, even though I do think receiving is harder only because even if you are beyond great it still depends on how great your QB is and you have to depend on him to be able to throw good passes to you. Yes I realize rushers need a solid line to be great as well, but a bad game for the passer game is a bad game for the receiver, while great rushers can still pull off some good games even when their line is doing shit with their speed and play making ability.

I was just saying in the game today, nothing about records, rushing isn't as important as passing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Yeah, of course rushing isn't as important. The game is now designed for the passing game to flourish. That's not what I'm talking about at all.

I'm saying the rushing records are THE most hallowed records (all time and single season) in football. That's it. End of story. Didn't think I was mincing words either lol. Thought it was pretty clear.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Yeah I agree with that, so this was all pretty pointless.

I do hope a rusher breaks the record some day though, it would be great to see. LT's 28 TD and Alexander's 27 TD, and CJ's 2000 yard seasons had some of the most entertaining games because of how great they were running.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Hell any record falling(unless it's longest punt) is cool to see happen.

I don't think that anybody will get close to Emmitt's record though, at least not for a while. guys like AP and Johnson may come close but that's a long way down the road. I could see the single season record falling though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Johnson was 100 yards short two years ago, but he won't ever be that good again I think. AP may have a chance one year with the right protection and play calling.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I looked up the top 10 passing seasons of all time and none of those QBs won the Super Bowl that season. Only three got to the Super Bowl, Brady, Warner, and Gannon, but they lost. Half of those 10 were from last decade. Save Marino, 9 of them will be from this decade probably.

So I hope Rodgers gets as many passing yards as possible.:side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

In that case I hope Brady breaks the passing record and gets to 6000 yards.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

did anybody hear that brandon marshall says he might want to get kicked out of Monday's game vs the Jets?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

No, when did you hear that? He's going to go postal on the Jets,lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

He said he wanted to be kicked out and Ryan said he would like that or something. Pretty sure it was just a joke.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Anything to make the game more interesting. that games gonna suck.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

What's everyone got on TV today?

Hows do I only get 49ers vs. Lions, Bills at Giants, and Rams vs. Packers. I pretty much had every 1:00 game last week .


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I have no idea what I have on TV today. Obviously I have Niners/Lions in about an hour, after that I think the 1 o'clock games are blacked out thanks to the NFL's convoluted TV rules.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



JM said:


> What's everyone got on TV today?
> 
> Hows do I only get 49ers vs. Lions, Bills at Giants, and Rams vs. Packers. I pretty much had every 1:00 game last week .


I've got Eagles/Redskins, Texans/Ravens, Cowboys/Patriots, & Vikings/Bears.

Why does the NFL not play live games on their channel, all the other sports do.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

*I've got Jags/Steelers and Niners/Lions and then Cowboys/Patriots 

but I'll be watching the Bengals game instead 


The NFL channel does have their own games but they are few and far between. And when it does happen people bitch and moan about it because alot of people don't get the channel.*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Giants/Bills on CBS
Eagles/Skins on Fox


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I got Panthers/Falcons then Saints/Bucs


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Dallas/NE, Planet Hooston/Baltimore, and Philly/Wash.

WTF is this Philly bit on ESPN!? Did anyone see this? :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Hey IMP, Gilbert & Kemoeatu are both out, FML. 

And looks like my 1 o'clock games are Bills/Giants, Lions/Niners, and Rams/Packers. Meh, I was hoping for Steelers/Jags and/or Falcons/Panthers.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I lied. I don't get Philly/Wash, I get GB/STL on Fox.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Pisses me off not being able to get pissed watching the Steelers. Figure that one out.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I fully expect Carolina to dominate this shitty Falcons defense. Carolina's got one of the top pass defenses as well, so Ryan's gonna suck ass, as usual.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

CAM TIME !!!!!!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WWF said:


> I fully expect Carolina to dominate this shitty Falcons defense. Carolina's got one of the top pass defenses as well, so Ryan's gonna suck ass, as usual.


Atlanta's backs are against the wall though so I don't see them losing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WWF said:


> I fully expect Carolina to dominate this shitty Falcons defense. Carolina's got one of the top pass defenses as well, so Ryan's gonna suck ass, as usual.


That's exactly why Matt Ryan will have a good game, because you're so sure he'll suck. Happens all the time.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I still hate the new kickoff rule.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I agree, WWF is always wrong.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Philly's offensive line is so bad. They might be the worst in the league.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

some bum rookie wants to torch the nfl's best secondary.

woodley gets a sack. that sack a crap has finally shown up.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

These Packers jerseys throw me off every time. Makes me think I'm watching Notre Dame.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Woodley's shown up earlier in the year than usual IMP.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



DH said:


> Woodley's shown up earlier in the year than usual IMP.


i'll actually feel stupid if he has 4 sacks. the way fans bash him you think he does nothing but lose games like he did against the texans.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

:lmao SEXY REXY unleashing the Dragon early. Just threw into double coverage 50 yards downfield. INT of course.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

4 yard run from Mendenhall. Is that a new season long?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

*This just in... AJ Green is pretty damn good.*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

redman carried the jags dline for a first down


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Rex Grossman with a solid punt INT. Who needs a punter when you have Sexy Rexy.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Looks like Vick's whining is paying off. Instead of Redskins getting a safety, they get a BS "roughing the passer" penalty.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I love our long drives.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Charmqn said:


> Looks like Vick's whining is paying off. Instead of Redskins getting a safety, they get a BS "roughing the passer" penalty.


it was already proven that he get the most calls out of nfc east quarterbacks. this is just more of the same.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

God damn, back to back false starts for the Niners. Damn Detroit is loud.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Fred Jackson is a beast


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Fuck I switched away from the Buffalo game for a minute and missed it.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

LMAO. Poor Sam Bradford. First, Kendricks is blocking on a passing route where he is the intended receiver, then Alexander short arms a pass over the middle cause he's scared of the Packers' safety.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Jesus Fred Jackson is really just not fucking around this season.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

It's the story of Sam's life.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

ben and his under throws to wallace. mendy is making sure he keeps his job.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

LULZ @ Panthers D.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

That whole was enormous that Fred Jackson ran through. 

Woah, big hit by Nnamdi. I didn't think he knew how to tackle.:side:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

You fuckin' me, Godfrey?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Another lineman down. Sur-fucking-prise.

Nice discipline, Carolina.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

another fucking lineman goes down. i'm convinced the steelers have the most fragile linemen.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Jesus Christ, Giants d :no:


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Giants D :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

G-Men :sad:


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Oh Wallace, how I love thee.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



IMPULSE said:


> another fucking lineman goes down. i'm convinced the steelers have the most fragile linemen.


They're all equally as shitty though, so just plug in another horrible Tackle and you're fine. Right?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

mike wallace. glassmen go down and wallace is like no problem.

@ WWF. steelers are running out of linemen though. it go so bad one game they almost had to put a tight end in to substitute. plus the steelers have little cap room.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Father Flex said:


> G-Men :sad:


Flex, you a Giants fan?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Damn, Carolina has ALL DAY to throw.

There ya go, nice sack get in Cam's head.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Shockey & Olsen have been fantastic this season. Love the acquisitions.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Woodley is owning.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Cam needs to go to Steve Smith more, and give it to DeAngelo more even tho he has been trash this year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Panthers looking to get a W on their overrated division rival.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Fancons' D is SHIT.



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Cam needs to go to Steve Smith more, and give it to DeAngelo more even tho he has been trash this year.


Not really. I'd rather he throw intermediate passes to the TEs and move the sticks, then throw the occasional deep bomb so Smitty. He's been double covered all game, though.

Pretty sure you're just speaking from a fantasy perspective, though.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WWF said:


> Fancons' D is SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. I'd rather he throw intermediate passes to the TEs and move the sticks, then throw the occasional deep bomb so Smitty. He's been double covered all game, though.
> 
> *Pretty sure you're just speaking from a fantasy perspective, though.*


Bingo


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Thing is, no one would have predicted that they'd be saying "You HAVE to get to Cam Newton back there in the pocket or he will pick you apart." Commentators acknowledge the guy & Defenses actually fear giving him any time.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Ugh penalties.

Or not. Where has this been all year?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



DH said:


> Ugh penalties.
> 
> Or not. Where has this been all year?


You're playing Jax.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Panthers run D is pathetic even tho we got lucky and most of it got called back


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

lol Rams DBs just tackled each other.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

lol holyyyyyyyy shit Jordy Nelson


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I'm left speechless by the Rams. Eli missed a couple of passes in the other game, too. Left 7 points twice.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

we should just enjoy this and arizona before the steelers run into new england.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Rams D is hilarious, i really enjoyed them tackling each other.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

lulz @ Panthers having to deliver a Clothsline From Hell to Roddy White whenever he's targeted.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

ugh packers wearing that terrible uniform


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

someone must have told woodley he wasn't worth his contract


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> ugh packers wearing that terrible uniform


And their regular uniforms look good? :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

ben overthrows to make up for his under throw


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



MrMister said:


> And their regular uniforms look good? :lmao


Hell yes.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



MrMister said:


> And their regular uniforms look good? :lmao


no but its better this these.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Jake Ballard is making me miss Kevin Boss less and less every week

Nicks!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

This is an electric game to watch. Big plays galore.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I think the NFL touchdown rules with the white line are a little soft. Just saying.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Wow, Dream Killer on that Fumble call.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Hell yes.


So puke green and bright yellow look good eh? Ok.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

shuisam sucks


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

rhgwjiregreg damn ittttttttttt


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



MrMister said:


> So puke green and bright yellow look good eh? Ok.


Heh, you're the 1st person I've ever seen try to shit on the Packers uni. Since when did hunter green become puke green btw? If you ever see someone puke that color you might want to call an Exorcist.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

rex grossman has returned to grossman form. i'm glad the redskins are losing.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Frank Grimes here with the falcons d here, keeping Ruxin winning with my 5 ints.

sorry just had to say that


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

GB is killing Bradford.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Hunter green lol. Whatever it's really the yellow, way too much yellow. The logo is classic, that's it.

The uniform speaks for itself. It's awful and always has been.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Frank Grimes here with the falcons d here, keeping Ruxin winning with my 5 ints.
> 
> sorry just had to say that


Um did you mean Brent?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

i hate it when arians goes into bomb mode


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

The uniforms will be different next season, so it doesn't really matter anyways.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

great stop by the G-Men


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

3 pass plays in a row. genius play calling. ben almost picked off twice.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



DH said:


> Um did you mean Brent?


ahhh yes, i was thinking about this guy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



MrMister said:


> Hunter green lol. Whatever it's really the yellow, way too much yellow. The logo is classic, that's it.
> 
> The uniform speaks for itself. It's awful and always has been.


I can see you enjoy being the lone voice in the wilderness, so awesome.

Damn shame to see the Panthers give up the chance to at least make it a 1 point game going into the half.



Terry Bradshaw said:


> "Packers with those throwback uniforms. Makes ya wanna throw up, bring back the green & yellow."


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I can see you enjoy being the lone voice in the wilderness, so awesome.
> 
> Damn shame to see the Panthers give up the chance to at least make it a 1 point game going into the half.


What's awesome is that you seem to be offended that I think the Packers uniform looks like shit.

WHY WOULD YOU CARE? It's almost as bad as the Skins uniform...almost.

(Btw, I can't stand the Packers.)


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

the packers uniform isn't special. i don't find any uniform particularity great unless it's the terps and the combinations.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Grossman :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



IMPULSE said:


> the packers uniform isn't special. i don't find any uniform particularity great unless it's the terps and the combinations.


Love that week 1 uniform did you?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

i felt proud of my state. the team frustrates me though. i actually thought they could pull off the upset on clemson.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



MrMister said:


> What's awesome is that you seem to be offended that I think the Packers uniform looks like shit.
> 
> WHY WOULD YOU CARE? It's almost as bad as the Skins uniform...almost.
> 
> (Btw, I can't stand the Packers.)


lol, why would you care? An awful lot of CAPS from the guy protesting.:no:

I actually liked the Terps Week 1 unis.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Ah yes it is the flag. I could see how the denizens of Maryland would dig those. I thought the ones they wore last night looked great. Red and black ftw. That game must've made you insane IMPULSE.

I'm just joking around Genesis. Stop being so serious man.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

*The Maryland uni's, week one, was the worst uni's I've ever seen in the modern era. *


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

AJ Hawk what a retard


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



MrMister said:


> Ah yes it is the flag. I could see how the denizens of Maryland would dig those. I thought the ones they wore last night looked great. Red and black ftw. That game must've made you insane IMPULSE.
> 
> I'm just joking around Genesis. Stop being so serious man.


Oh yeah, 2229 West Baltimore Street, gotta love the MD flag on that team.

Nah man, not serious at all, it's a really ambiguous subject. I just don't think the Packers unis look bad. Browns or Bills? Sure.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Dallas' look like ass.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

*I may be the only non-Brown fan that likes the Brown's uni's.  I also love the Bills. Packers are okay to me as well...I'd prefer them go with the camo look though. :side:


Dallas is probably my favorite uni. I'd like to see them wear blue more though.*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Great play by Cam


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

*Bengals go up by 10 on a TD run by Benson *


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



LadyCroft said:


> *I may be the only non-Brown fan that likes the Brown's uni's.  I also love the Bills. Packers are okay to me as well...I'd prefer them go with the camo look though. :side:
> 
> 
> Dallas is probably my favorite uni. I'd like to see them wear blue more though.*


Heh, seems everyone enjoys a uni that someone else thinks looks like garbage. I think everyone can agree the raiders unis are one of the best.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Carolina is 7/8 on 3rd down; they normally suck ass on 3rd.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Cam FUCKING Newton is a monster.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Cam doing the Deion Sanders dance, AWESOME


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Heh, seems everyone enjoys a uni that someone else thinks looks like garbage. I think everyone can agree the raiders unis are one of the best.


*Yeah it's hard to beat the silver and black! 


btw, the all blue Kentucky football uni is terrible too*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I've got a pretty big bro crush on Cameron Jerrell Newton.



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Cam doing Deion Sanders dance, AWESOME


Sanders is @ the game, too.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

49ers need to stop getting all these penalties. 11 for 99 yards is bad.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Yeah it's hard to beat the silver and black!
> 
> 
> btw, the all blue Kentucky football uni is terrible too*


The Kentrucky unis are so bad they awakened my 3rd eye & then seared it from existence.:no:

I'd say Deion is somewhere laughing at Cam doing his dance.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

i hate bruce arians and his bombs. also hating big ben not connecting on easy scores.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I can feel a Eagles MELTDOWN coming now.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

fuck. steelers are in penalty mode right now. this game needs to hurry up and end.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> I can feel a Eagles MELTDOWN coming now.


they better have a meltdown, i picked the Redskins.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

i'm so glad for farrior. father time isn't looking old today.

farrior played a football game against his head coach.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Damn it I'm playing against Bradshaw 
hes killing me


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I'm pretty tired of these Bradshaw TDs. Share the ball New York.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

lolrams.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> Damn it I'm playing against Bradshaw
> hes killing me


Heh, I've got him & he's given me 25 & so has Mendenhall.:gun:

The Falcons should squeeze at least a FG out of this considering that HORRIBLE punt by the Panthers.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

i'm really annoyed that arians and ben/ defensive penalties have kept this bum team in the game.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Aid180 said:


> I'm pretty tired of these Bradshaw TDs. Share the ball New York.


I'm quite happy lol, got him on one of my other teams.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Vick out Young In


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Did Vick get injured?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Vince Young :lmao and then Grossmen :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

FRANK GORE.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Did Vick get injured?


only for one play, but the hit was really hard


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Huge run by Gore.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Oh. Lol @ Young and Grossman throwing back to back INTS.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

:lmao terrible call.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Vick out Young In


your deer shittn me

Is he really hurt?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



stadw0n306 said:


> :lmao terrible call.


yeah i'll admit that was a crap call.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WWF said:


> Dallas' look like ass.


Reported you for trolling.:side:

The Eagles season really will be over if Vick goes down.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

i'm so happy i traded for Frank Gore

they really go for it on 4th down


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

perfect pass by Eli. Manningham has to hold onto that


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

i think Crabtree misread the catch rules, you have to get two different fett inbounds, not the same foot twice while keeping the other in the air.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



TKOK! said:


> i think Crabtree misread the catch rules, you have to get two different fett inbounds, not the same foot twice while keeping the other in the air.


Tell the Niners to throw to Davis.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Rex Grossman is a stud :side:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



MrMister said:


> Tell the Niners to throw to Davis.


Well they need to stop throwing to Delani Walker.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

lol @ Panthers kicking themselves in the nuts.

On a positive note, they've completely silenced Roddy White.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

sick fucking catch by Dallas Clark


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

great big ben is lost. off and lost.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Epic throw by Matt Ryan & nice catch by Douglas.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Gore 7 touches yet 118 yards with a TD. RUN MORE NINERS.


----------



## Hulk Who?

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Quarterback sneak? No, Ryan snapped and then fell. -.-


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

It breaks my heart knowing the Ravens are finally winning the North.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

the team is just mentally blank on offense. let's go 5 wide on 3rd and 2. arians play calling makes me want to grab a shotgun.

i hope troy is ok. team needs a turnover bad.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

poor Colts


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Indy could pick up the W here barring any idiocy.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Screen pass picked off? Come the fuck on.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

LOL @ Cam Newton's pick extravaganza.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

lolsmith


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

ssssssiiiiiggggghhhhhhhh my balls off


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Carolina should work on finishing games. Their inability to do so has fucked them hard.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Losing Julio was the best thing to ever happen to Michael Turner.


----------



## Hulk Who?

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



DH said:


> Carolina should work on finishing games. Their inability to do so has fucked them hard.


Minnesota much?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> LOL @ Cam Newton's pick extravaganza.


Extravaganza? It's been 2 interceptions. 

Why do you hate on the Panthers so much? Are you one of those stupid Cam haters? All you've done the past 2 weeks is talk shit about them. I don't recall you saying anything about the Ravens. At all.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Grossman had a pick extravaganza, 4 picks.


----------



## Hulk Who?

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WWF said:


> Extravaganza? It's been 2 interceptions.
> 
> Why do you hate on the Panthers so much? Are you one of those stupid Cam haters? All you've done the past 2 weeks is talk shit about them. I don't recall you saying anything about the Ravens. At all.


In his defense, it *is* hard to talk positively about the Ravens.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

fuck you Pierre Garcon


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



DH said:


> Carolina should work on finishing games. Their inability to do so has fucked them hard.


Could easily be undefeated or at least on pace for the playoffs but our D and special teams has fucked us every game
Today it was a bad pick by Cam + our D.

:sad:


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I really hope this play stands in Cincy for fantasy purposes -.-


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Chuckie370 said:


> In his defense, it *is* hard to talk positively about the Ravens.


:lmao that is also a really stupid thing to say since they're all doing pretty good this season except for Flacco. Their defense and running game has been superb.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

it really is hard to talk positively about the ravens. i do appreciate their GOAT scorer matt stover. my step sister went to school with one of his kids.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Ugh @ Polamalu being injured.


----------



## Hulk Who?

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Yeah, they are. I just hate them. So I have my reasons.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

fuck. i'm scared. i might not watch the jags drive.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

If Polamalu is hurt then that defense will only get a lot worse.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

the defense is second in the nfl @ udk


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Shit, another Jacksonville hail mary. Ahhhhhhh, this could be unique.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WWF said:


> Extravaganza? It's been 2 interceptions.
> 
> Why do you hate on the Panthers so much? Are you one of those stupid Cam haters? All you've done the past 2 weeks is talk shit about them. I don't recall you saying anything about the Ravens. At all.





Genesis 1.0 said:


> Thing is, no one would have predicted that they'd be saying "You HAVE to get to Cam Newton back there in the pocket or he will pick you apart." Commentators acknowledge the guy & Defenses actually fear giving him any time.





Genesis 1.0 said:


> Cam FUCKING Newton is a monster.


So......................yeah. I've had plenty good to say about Newton every week actually, I just don't go blind when he fucks up, like any QB. 

As to commenting on the Ravens, I've been at with every Steeler fan on this Forum on the regular, on a weekly basis.

If you're wondering why I wasn't talking about the Ravens game last week......we had a Bye.:no:

So ummmm yeah, just breath bro. It's alright.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



IMPULSE said:


> the defense is second in the nfl @ udk


That doesn't mean anything when its horrible.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Oh well, at least Alshon Jeffrey should be within grasp if the team keeps this pace up. Maybe even Matt Kalil.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

UMAD?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WWF said:


> Oh well, at least Alshon Jeffrey should be within grasp if the team keeps this pace up. Maybe even Matt Kalil.


btw, is it an extravaganza now with that 3rd pick?


----------



## Hulk Who?

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Lol interception on the last play of the game.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

*Bengals go to 4-2 with a win over the Colts. *


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



IMPULSE said:


> mike wallace. glassmen go down and wallace is like no problem.
> 
> @ WWF. steelers are running out of linemen though. it go so bad one game they almost had to put a tight end in to substitute. plus the steelers have little cap room.





WWF said:


> Oh well, at least Alshon Jeffrey should be within grasp if the team keeps this pace up. Maybe even Matt Kalil.


has jeffrey done shit this year? all i hear is about him being disappointing.

the nfl best secondary does it again. big ben should get verbally raped for his performance in the second half. he was lost mentally and his throws were atrocious. wide open receiver - big play - no, it's incomplete.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

*:lmao why would Manning throw there? :lmao*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

The first couple of weeks, the losses felt kind of nice, tbh. The way the games were played made the losses acceptable. Now though, it's just pissing me off. At least at the end of the day, I can rest my hat on the fact that Cam Newton's already 10x the QB Joe Flacco will ever be. 



Genesis 1.0 said:


> btw, is it an extravaganza now with that 3rd pick?


Suppose so.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That doesn't mean anything when its horrible.


it's the best pass defense. by the end of this week it could move up to first in total defense. it's also top 5 in scoring defense. doesn't seem horrible. second in total yards. only weak spot is running game and that area has improved.

you blind?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Gutwrenching feeling that Buffalo will successfully tie this game up with a FG. Hope not.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



IMPULSE said:


> it's the best pass defense. by the end of this week it could move up to first in total defense. it's also top 5 in scoring defense. doesn't seem horrible.


Its bad, really bad. With Polamalu out you guys will probably miss the playoffs again because that's how bad your defense is without them.


----------



## Hulk Who?

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Vikings put Adrian Peterson at every position and go on to beat the Bears, Packers, and all the games on their schedule. Win the NFC North, and win their first super bowl. AP makes Pro-Bowl, and gets Offensive and Defensive MVP for both teams.

^ NFL in a nutshell.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

i hope troy doesn't have a concussion.

i also hope that idiot offensive coordinator remembers check downs and intermediate routes, ben was so bad throwing deep i was praying for screens.

it's not anything season ending UDK.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



IMPULSE said:


> has jeffrey done shit this year? all i hear is about him being disappointing.


I'm not sure, don't really pay too much attention to South Carolina. Stephen Garcia completely fucking the team up and Connor Shaw being average doesn't help Jeffrey at all. He had a Calvin Johnson-like catch this weekend, iirc. He'd be the perfect compliment to Smitty.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

*Garcia is no longer on the team. 

Jeffery is a beast.*


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Giants win.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Its bad, really bad. With Polamalu out you guys will probably miss the playoffs again because that's how bad your defense is without them.


this team could get a wild card berth without troy. which they almost did the last time troy was out.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



LadyCroft said:


> Garcia is no longer on the team.


I know. He's fucked with the team so much over the past months, though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WWF said:


> The first couple of weeks, the losses felt kind of nice, tbh. The way the games were played made the losses acceptable. Now though, it's just pissing me off. At least at the end of the day, I can rest my hat on the fact that Cam Newton's already 10x the QB Joe Flacco will ever be.
> 
> 
> 
> Suppose so.


lol, come on brah, you're lashing out in your grief. You said I was shitting on Newton & I proved you wrong & you just gloss over it.

Don't worry, I still enjoy Cam Newton even while you nurse your newborn hatred of Joe Flacco.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I <3 Jason Pierre-Paul


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



IMPULSE said:


> this team could get a wild card berth without troy. which they almost did the last time troy was out.


Nah. Bengals will beat them out this year. Their offense line is terrible, their front 7 is playing terrible, their secondary is terrible. Ben is a turnover machine, your running backs suck, and only your WRs are any good.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Jerry Reese has quite the eye for defensive ends.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> lol, come on brah, you're lashing out in your grief. You said I was shitting on Newton & I proved you wrong & you just gloss over it.
> 
> Don't worry, I still enjoy Cam Newton even while you nurse your newborn hatred of Joe Flacco.


I was talking about the team in general. 1 nice comment about Cam doesn't outweight all of the other ones.

Nah, I don't hate Flacco. He's sort of a running joke here.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Eagles pull one out to break the streak.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

hey dh the steelers season and defense are done because polamalu has an head injury. where does udk come up with this stuff? the defense is awful when stats indicate otherwise.

the bengals need to fall back to earth real fast. the only team that can do well in the AFC north that won't bother me is the browns.

@ udk. the running game seems to be fixed. it's been on fire for the last two weeks. the offensive line has played well since starks came back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Idk impulse. I was doing what you like to do which is random trolling with no basis. It kinda seems like worked since you were actually arguing back.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WWF said:


> I was talking about the team in general. 1 nice comment about Cam doesn't outweight all of the other ones.
> 
> Nah, I don't hate Flacco. He's sort of a running joke here.


Actually there were 2 just this week, but it's all good.

As long as T Sizzle, Ngata, Lewis, & the rest of that team continue to trust him, Joe Cool is our man regardless.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Nah. Bengals will beat them out this year. Their offense line is terrible, their front 7 is playing terrible, their secondary is terrible. Ben is a turnover machine, your running backs suck, and only your WRs are any good.


You're basing this on what exactly? 

Offensive line - injuries, injuries, and more injuries. No line will be good if plays are constantly rotating and going down. 
Front 7 - That's funny, we had 5 sacks today, Woodley is playing like an All-Pro, and the run D has improved as the season's progressed. 
Secondary - #1 pass defense in the league so um. Unless it's because of the pass rush, in which case you contradicted your front 7 point. Either way, nice fail.
Ben - 1 turnover over 2 weeks, and it was miscommunication on a fake spike that meant nothing.
Running backs - Dwyer + Redman tore it up last week, Mendenhall did the same this week (Redman got some touches too and made some plays).
WR's - Mhm. Nobody can stop Mike Wallace.

Would you like to criticize anything else?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

i don't troll at udk. i do find myself in dumb arguments on a weekly basis.

i'm a seahawks fan for the week. i stopped caring about the ravens do this year a while ago. but i need the bengals to fall off.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

:lmao. I said I was joking DH.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Idk impulse. I was doing what you like to do which is random trolling with no basis. It kinda seems like worked since you were actually arguing back.


:gun: +1 for that.

One of the few games I'll actually want to see the Patriots win.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

*lol people get pretty damn defensive in here don't they. *


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao. I said I was joking DH.


WINNING


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



LadyCroft said:


> *lol people get pretty damn defensive in here don't they. *


It happens. It's unfortunate when people say something stupid and back pedal with the "I was joking" line. 

Some people.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



LadyCroft said:


> *lol people get pretty damn defensive in here don't they. *


It gets brutal real quick especially with Steeler fans.:cussin:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

i apparently inadvertently troll colts/ravens/rams/broncos fans. 

i need to catch up with the raven fans who were telling me troy smith was the team's future. they probably also loved tyrod taylor.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

^^^You said you were trolling last week. So its not really inadvertently.



DH said:


> It happens. It's unfortunate when people say something stupid and back pedal with the "I was joking" line.
> 
> Some people.


I think you just feel stupid for responding so seriously. I said I was joking before you even said anything so that couldn't be the case.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



DH said:


> It happens. It's unfortunate when people say something stupid and back pedal with the "I was joking" line.
> 
> Some people.


I knew UDK was trolling you guys. He didn't really back pedal.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Whatever, UDK can do what he wants. We'll enjoy our 4-2 and he can enjoy his 0-6 and another shit draft by the Colts.

Steelers hate makes me chuckle.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^You said you were trolling last week. So its not really inadvertently.
> 
> 
> 
> I think you just feel stupid for responding so seriously. I said I was joking before you even said anything so that couldn't be the case.


i say that to shut people up. i'm tired of getting into arguments on things i don't care about.

the nfl best secondary is looking legendary and doing it w/o picks.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Ray Rice has great hands, just ridiculous. Leach is a big bull, need to keep him healthy.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

What the bloody fuck was THAT? Take the damn sack, Joe.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I'm quite enjoying our 0-6. Someone doesn't seem to realize we are great at picking good players up with good picks. LUCK(or a good defender) is comin'.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

texans better win this. it's the only thing that will wipe out woodley losing that game from my memory.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Fucking Romo. Back foot throwing motherfucker. Worst defense in the league and you just give them a turnover.

Might hate him now.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Father Flex said:


> Jerry Reese has quite the eye for defensive ends.


:agree: that he does. 

lolromo


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Man, our O Line needs to wake the fuck up or Joe's gonna get a concussion.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Am I the only one still watching the Lions game?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I need big things out of Ray Rice.



DH said:


> Whatever, UDK can do what he wants. We'll enjoy our 4-2 and he can enjoy his 0-6 and another shit draft by the Colts.
> 
> Steelers hate makes me chuckle.


:lmao

Nobody was hating on them. You're just mad that he was trolling you.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Man, our O Line needs to wake the fuck up or Joe's gonna get a concussion.


does mckinne still look good?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

*Every time Romo fucks up my dad laughs at me... I'm seriously gonna stop even trying to defend him. lol*


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WWF said:


> I need big things out of Ray Rice.
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Nobody was hating on them. You're just mad that he was trolling you.


Mad? Nah brah, Steelers won today. I'm quite the opposite ... ... ... jolly seems appropriate.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



IMPULSE said:


> does mckinne still look good?


Actually he does, he's just vanishing for plays at a time. Nothing new to see here, move along.

Man, we got NGATA on offensive line for this play.:shocked:

Gotta punch this in on the 1.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Lions to pull off the comeback? Game has been great so far.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



DH said:


> Mad? Nah brah, Steelers won today. I'm quite the opposite ... ... ... jolly seems appropriate.


It's pretty easy to tell when you're mad. You get defensive then use the 'Everybody hates the Steelers' shit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Every time Romo fucks up my dad laughs at me... I'm seriously gonna stop even trying to defend him. lol*


It's a losing battle. He's a back foot throwing moron who can shred average defenses when there is no pressure. I mean seriously, the WORST D in the league and he gives them and Brady and that ridiculous offense a turnover. Mad.

Defense bails his sorry ass out. STOP BEING A MORON ROMO. (yea he's reading this i know)


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Akmin calling a Brady game nnnnnnnnnoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

LOL @ another personal foul penalty. 

Jesus, 4 tries to get in over the 1 and it's Joe FUCKING Flacco who gets it done.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Well, at least Romo is throwing his INT's in the first quarter now.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

hey dh if i stopped posting in this thread i'm sure the steelers hatred which is basically bait for me would calm down. 

i want oakland to do well but i need them to lose since i'm already in wild card mode. its a tough position.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Charmqn said:


> Well, at least Romo is throwing his INT's in the first quarter now.


LOL I was just thinking that after the Dallas D got that sack. Maybe he'll get his stupid play out of the way early this week. :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



Charmqn said:


> Well, at least Romo is throwing his INT's in the first quarter now.


*Only because it's not the fourth quarter yet. *


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



WWF said:


> It's pretty easy to tell when you're mad. You get defensive then use the 'Everybody hates the Steelers' shit.


You've got me down to a tee.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

LOL @ kicking the ball into the stands to eliminate a possible return.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Eagles won ''wipes sweat from face''.Vick played ok, but the skins didn't make it easy.The Eagles defense played great, and should build on that after their bye week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



ho ho inc said:


> Eagles won ''wipes sweat from face''.Vick played ok, but the skins didn't make it easy.The Eagles defense played great, and should build on that after their bye week.


Congrats on that one, it's always good to see a squad can pull out the tough victory. Eagles played alot smarter in this game & the secondary managed to hand out some decent tackles as well.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



ho ho inc said:


> Eagles won ''wipes sweat from face''.Vick played ok, but the skins didn't make it easy.The Eagles defense played great, and should build on that after their bye week.


Offensive line was much improved. Defense was improved...or was that because of REX? Seriously though, they were tackling and blocking better and taking care of the football. The tipped INT happen. Eagles are bout dig their way out of their grave. I hate it, but it's going to happen.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

lions better not do shit here


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Well the three amazing CBs they have didn't get any of the four picks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Stafford must be retarded.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well the three amazing CBs they have didn't get any of the four picks.


They made good plays though. Nnamdi actually had a great tackle proving he's not a totally worthless millionaire.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Ugh, secondary is playing too soft, leaving far too much space underneath for these damn nickle & dime throws by Schaub.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

I have a man crush on Jim Harbaugh now.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 2011-12 Philly Eagles memorial thread. GONE TOO SOON! RIP.*

Lol @ Harbaugh jumping everywhere, looked like Schwartz was pissed at him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

fuck Schwartz.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Title sucks ass.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Title sucks ass.


For once we agree on something 8*D


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

*:lmao at the coaches.... 


GO TO SLEEP 


*


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Haha, i knew he looked pissed.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Worst title yet. Yep I'm implying they've all sucked.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

I'm loving Brady getting pounded on and inted.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

C'mon Mikey, nobody likes the Niners.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm loving Brady getting pounded on and inted.


I am too because the offense didnt' come to play at all.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Dammit Stafford. He was off all day. No Megatron TD disappoints.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



MrMister said:


> I am too because the offense didnt' come to play at all.


Maybe because they are running against the worst secondary's in the league and Romo does bad throws. They should pass more though, and not only because my fantasy teams depends on Romo. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



Aid180 said:


> Dammit Stafford. He was off all day. No Megatron TD disappoints.


The loss could be a good thing down the road. The Lions don't need to be believing any of their hype.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



DH said:


> C'mon Mikey, nobody likes the Niners.


I like the 49ers.

Therefore, they win. And I win.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Fucking Texans D is quick as hell, not Dwight Freeney fast but damn close on these pass rushes.

Thanks Joe. We really needed that.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

They are clicking on all cylinders right now, gotta respect them for that.I smell them winning the division but getting eliminated in the first round with their lack of playoff experience.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Where nobody gives a shit about the 49ers!*

Rob Ryan looks far too much like The Dude.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



ho ho inc said:


> They are clicking on all cylinders right now, gotta respect them for that.I smell them winning the division but getting eliminated in the first round with their lack of playoff experience.


considering their schedule, decent chance that the 49ers can take the 2nd bye. 

Still have 5 games left in the division.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Fuck's the point in forcing a fumble in the endzone 7 then staring at it in awe & allowing them to recover it? Stupid bastards.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Where nobody gives a shit about the 49ers!*



WWF said:


> Rob Ryan looks far too much like The Dude.


The Dude abides. Really not sure how we're only down 6-3. I mean I know Dallas's D is underrated, but yeah if you told Dallas turns the ball over twice I'd think we were down 21-0.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Maybe, but we have seen those teams who get byes look flat and get eliminated early.I like a team, who's hot Packers won the Super Bowl that same way, Wild Card, nothing to lose.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Which coach got hurt? i just seen the end of it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Payton.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Sean Payton of the Saints.

Felix Jones is awful. Put in Choice or Murray.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

No no no. Keep Felix in. Fucker needs to get some yards and TDs.

Killing me this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

I like how only Brady seems to be getting those calls today.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Damn, Texans are doing to us what they did to the Steelers. Flacco's just eating pressure ever snap but he maintains his cool.

Ray Rice once again doing work.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

If Wes Welker would've caught that last pass I probably would have screamed.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

*I thought Jones was going to be a pretty damn good back.... *


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

yeah that's a td.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Wait, I should have started Tashard today?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

What was the Harbaugh/Schwartz deal about? Was Harbaugh being a dick or can Schwartz not control himself?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Wait, I should have started Tashard today?


Nah. Felix will still see the most action.



Helghan_Rising said:


> What was the Harbaugh/Schwartz deal about? Was Harbaugh being a dick or can Schwartz not control himself?


Both really.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



Helghan_Rising said:


> What was the Harbaugh/Schwartz deal about? Was Harbaugh being a dick or can Schwartz not control himself?


Harbaugh was revved up and slapped/shook his hand too hard and Schwartz took issue with it.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



MrMister said:


> Nah. Felix will still see the most action.
> 
> 
> 
> Both really.


I only saw him run up to Harbaugh and it looked like he touched him so he may get fined due to that, shame the Lions were on a really good roll they don't need to fall apart now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Welker is just a badass. Not only one of the best WRs now, but among the best of all time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Once again the AFC & NFC North are the toughest divisions in the NFL.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Jones piss himself?? lol


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Little shake n bake by Bryant.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

DEZ. That was a nice move. Shocked there's no flag. More please good sir.

Felix is hurt. I'd rather have Murray in here anyway.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Just what the FUCK was THAT? Jesus Joe, he was WIDE OPEN and you managed to get a PICK?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



MrMister said:


> DEZ. That was a nice move. Shocked there's no flag. More please good sir.
> 
> Felix is hurt. I'd rather have Murray in here anyway.


Felix hurt? Shocker. 

Murray looked good in pre-season. Looks pretty good here, too.

Edit: LOLFLACCO. It seems like Flacco & Ryan have both taken strides backwards :/


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Dez is killing the pats D


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

I know DH, poor guy is paper mache. Murray and Choice (other than the fumble) are just running harder.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

The only reason the Texans are even on the board is thanks to Flacco & he damn near gift wrapped another one when he dropped in that pick.

Gotta give it to him, he does love to do fucking charity work.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Alex Smith with another 4th quarter comeback this year. That's already 3 out of 6 games so far this year. I didn't like Smith's numbers in this game though but he made that TD pass when he had to. Man, I'm so happy at this team right now. Great game with the Lions though. I hope the Lions continue succeeding this year and give the Packers a run for the NFC North title.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

2 yards from the endzone? THROW ROMO THROW!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Tampa must be taking out their anger on the Saints.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Romo didn't fuck up on that drive, that's a shocker.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



Helghan_Rising said:


> Romo didn't fuck up on that drive, that's a shocker.


Yeah, every now and then he'll own. He'd be an elite QB if he didn't make moronic decisions.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

lol, what the fuck happened to Peyton Hillis? 14 yards at the HALF?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> lol, what the fuck happened to Peyton Hillis? 14 yards at the HALF?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



Helghan_Rising said:


>


Yeah, I guess so. That's a fucking shame for a big bruising back like Hillis to have less than yards than fucking Hardesty.:no:


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> lol, what the fuck happened to Peyton Hillis? 14 yards at the HALF?


I know, i got him on a team and he has been really disappointing this year.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Kyle Boller sighting.

:lmao


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Curse hardly, this team is horrible.They rely on him too much.Hopefully he gets going, since he's on one of my fantasy teams, but I'm leading by 20 points with three other guy racking points, woo woo woo.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



stadw0n306 said:


> I know, i got him on a team and he has been really disappointing this year.


Considering just how dangerous he was last year, it's a meteoric fall.

Speaking of failing, Flacco looks to be making some progress. Another drive like this & he might be an average QB today.:no:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

How the hell do you give up that kind of yardage on a TD?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Glad I picked up Jones and Smith this week in fantasy. great plays.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Glad I picked up Jones and Smith this week in fantasy. great plays.


"Don't mean to toot my own horn, but TOOT-TOOT!"


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

We need to force a turnover with Schaub throwing all over the damn place. No fear. No hesitation.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

I bet I'm winning 3 outta 4 my fantasy match-ups.Jones is on one teams..


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



Father Flex said:


> "Don't mean to toot my own horn, but TOOT-TOOT!"


Yeah, I enjoy tooting my own horn makes me feel better for my other shitty players. 

I wasn't saying great plays on my part btw, the actual plays in the game were good.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Da Raiders


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Oakland has sure got those fake punt throws down. Another fake for a TD.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Oh. My. God.

56 yard BOMB to Boldin.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Flacco has the arm, just needs protection.I watched him at UD, and I was impressed!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Sean Payton has an MCL tear + broken leg. Jesus.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Is Ochocinco even playing? lol what a joke of a signing that turned out to be.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

He's on twitter lol


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

good lord


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



DH said:


> Sean Payton has an MCL tear + broken leg. Jesus.


Holy shit lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



stadw0n306 said:


> Is Ochocinco even playing? lol what a joke of a signing that turned out to be.


They should maybe try playing him properly. I blame it more on the team than him because they aren't getting him involved and it would only make their offense more deadly.

Feel bad for Payton.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



ho ho inc said:


> Flacco has the arm, just needs protection.I watched him at UD, and I was impressed!


He does have a good arm but he's been on the run all day thanks to one of the best pass rushes in the League & then he caps it all off with dumbass decisions too often for my taste. He just needs to get that shit in order.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

I still think letting heap go was a mistake.I would try to get Lloyd I heard he's on the trading block?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



DH said:


> Sean Payton has an MCL tear + broken leg. Jesus.


:lmao

Rivera would've laid those assholes OUT.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Cowboys should trade Felix Jones. If they're lucky they could get a 4th for him, but that would be pretty generous.

Kudos to the Cowboys for holding Brady down.

Edit: C'mon Houston, pull one out.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Miles Austin looked like he just straight up dropped that.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



WWF said:


> :lmao
> 
> Rivera would've laid those assholes OUT.


Rivera was also a badass in his day. Pretty sure he played with a broken leg at one point.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Damn Spikes nearly had Romo.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Nice hands, Austin.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> He does have a good arm but he's been on the run all day thanks to one of the best pass rushes in the League & then he caps it all off with dumbass decisions too often for my taste. He just needs to get that shit in order.


This pass rush isn't as good as you're trying to make it, especially since they lost one of their best pass rushers in Mario.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



MrMister said:


> Rivera was also a badass in his day. Pretty sure he played with a broken leg at one point.


Indeed he was. Everyone on the '85 Bears kicked ass.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



WWF said:


> Indeed he was. Everyone on the '85 Bears kicked ass.


Really loving your new signature man, the pink has a nice touch on it.. not even kidding lol.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

nect to the 70's steelers. The 85 bears are some people i wouldn't want to piss off.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



stadw0n306 said:


> Really loving your new signature man, the pink has a nice touch on it.. not even kidding lol.


Thanks, bro. I thought it added a nice neon-esque touch. Played in w/ the Breast Cancer stuff, too.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> This pass rush isn't as good as you're trying to make it, especially since they lost one of their best pass rushers in Mario.


Indeed they have but they're still Top 10 overall & they have the League's best Redzone defense.

None of which changes the fact Flacco needs to make better decisions.

EDIT: Nice T Sizzle forces Schaub and creates a fumble, wish we had recovered it.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Brady throws a pick!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Ray FUCKING Rice. Eating clock & stiff arming fools if ya need him.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

*I can't believe he tried that back foot throw....AGAIN!*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

How does Olgetree catch that yet he dropped wide open passes before?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



LadyCroft said:


> *I can't believe he tried that back foot throw....AGAIN!*


Works for Newton!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

*lol it clearly doesn't for Romo *


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

He's white.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

LOL, no way that was a 1st down, he was juggling the ball AND he wasn't pass the marker.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



WWF said:


> He's white.


*He is? Damnit I owe Brek five dollars. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

That's a terrible play call. Garrett's red zone play calling leaves so much to be desired.

You got Witten, Dez, and Austin and Choice gets the ball. Yeah.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

DATE A COUGAR.

Um.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

lol it was a horrible pitch too.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Dez Bryant needs to sit the fuck down.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Sean Lee is a beast. He's going to be a leader on that defense for a long time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Now we just need to hold Schaub down after Billy nails this last FG.

One hell of a game.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

*HUGE stop there by the Dallas D*


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Big stop there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Cowboys are going to lose. No way they stop the Pats here.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Cowboys are going to lose. No way they stop the Pats here.


cosign...


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Ray Lewis: 12 Tackles & 1 sack.

Old? Nah.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Brady is firing completions off like it's easy.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!

Suck it Dallas.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

^^^You're a dick.

You gotta score more than 16 when you get turnovers from this team. Then again, it's Brady. He'd do whatever it takes to win, because that's what he does...win.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

fuck wit Tom Brady if you want too!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Not gonna lie, Dallas should've won this game.

But I won't get mad if the Pats win.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



notorious_187 said:


> Not gonna lie, Dallas should've won this game.
> 
> But I won't get mad if the Pats win.


Nah you guys came up with defensive stops when you needed to. NE is the better team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



MrMister said:


> Nah you guys came up with defensive stops when you needed to. NE is the better team.


I was actually impressed with our defense, they didn't play their were one of the worst in the league today.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Cowboys have terrible play calling. I think they should have even tried passing on the second and third down after they got the turnover around the three minute mark in the fourth. There was no way they'd get a first with running and they let left them with way too much time. The risk was worth the reward.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Terelle Pryor should step into the void left by Jason Campbell.

It's what Al would do.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Overall an ugly game for New England... but Brady works 2.5 minutes like a magician. 

And Jim Harbaugh--you're a dick. I'm so sick of teams working up beating undefeated/big teams in week 6's like this.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Brady is just awesome. He made that Game winning drive look so effortless. Take notes Romo.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Where's IMP? He'd be pleased to know the Steelers are the #1 defense in the league.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Cowboys have terrible play calling. I think they should have even tried passing on the second and third down after they got the turnover around the three minute mark in the fourth. There was no way they'd get a first with running and they let left them with way too much time. The risk was worth the reward.


Yeah Brady is going to drive no matter if they had timouts or not. It's what Brady does. He's best when the game is on the line on a final drive.

Not sure Dallas gets the first down if they pass, and we'll never know and it's easy to second guess, but I was wanting them to pass there. A first down would've made it a lot more difficult. Oh well.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Number 1 defense but yet they still lost twice? lolSteelers.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Just fpalm

Other than a hard fought W I'm taking away a greater regard for Jim Harbaugh.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

number one defense. 4-2 and they still suck. i'll just go watch the capitals since they frustrate me less.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

I'll be pissed if the Packers go 16-0 and win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Good day for our QB of the Defense; Ray Lewis 1st player ever in NFL history to have 40 Sacks & 30 Interceptions.

Flacco goes over 300 yards with no TDs. Damn.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Campbell out for the season. That really sucks considering he was not sucking this year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Terrelle. Pryor.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

tamba bay first place in the nfc south. the bucs love close games.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

*Oh god is it Pryors team now?*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



LadyCroft said:


> *Oh god is it Pryors team now?*


Sounds like someone's not a Pryor fan.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Bears Defense got a safety. Oh yeah!


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

"THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers"

Why certainly. Harbaugh is a genius, and if WWE are smart, they'll sign him and Jim Schwartz for a steel cage match. Our tackles still suck; Staley takes like 5 steps backwards before engaging, meaning his man is always gonna be near the QB, while Davis false starts at least once a game. That defense is ferocious though. It tells you how much this team has improved when Alex Smith can have his worst game of the year against an undefeated team and we still pull out the victory.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



CM Dealer said:


> "THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers"
> 
> Why certainly. Harbaugh is a genius, and if WWE are smart, they'll sign him and Jim Schwartz for a steel cage match. Our tackles still suck; Staley takes like 5 steps backwards before engaging, meaning his man is always gonna be near the QB, while Davis false starts at least once a game. That defense is ferocious though. It tells you how much this team has improved when Alex Smith can have his worst game of the year against an undefeated team and we still pull out the victory.


WCW did it with Karl Malone & Dennis Rodman and it was a 5 star match.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Wasn't McNabb good like two years ago? Wtf happened.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Was he good two years ago? Yeah. The bottom falls out quick sometimes.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



CM Dealer said:


> "THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers"
> 
> Why certainly. Harbaugh is a genius, and if WWE are smart, they'll sign him and Jim Schwartz for a steel cage match. Our tackles still suck; Staley takes like 5 steps backwards before engaging, meaning his man is always gonna be near the QB, while Davis false starts at least once a game. That defense is ferocious though. It tells you how much this team has improved when Alex Smith can have his worst game of the year against an undefeated team and we still pull out the victory.


Aldon Smith is looking legit also. got that safety, a ff and 2 sacks.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Bears O-line looks incredibly good. Amazing what good blocking can do for an offense. Vikings are getting throttled.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Wasn't McNabb good like two years ago? Wtf happened.


Two years ago he was on an Eagles team with a playbook he knew for years. Fast forward two years and two different playbooks, take away his speed and he goes from a familiar system in which he can scramble around to a new playbook and little mobility. Aging sucks.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

teams still kicking it to devin hester :no:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Time to put in my fellow FSU alumni Christian Ponder. See what the kid can do. Actually, no - do not do that. I don't see a point in throwing him in the fire. However, McNabb is providing nothing to this team. He's done.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Ponder's scared for his life. :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

this has to be McNabb's last year right?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

I remember wanting Carolina to trade for McNabb and give Newton a year on the bench. In hindsight: :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> this has to be McNabb's last year right?


Could've been his last play ever yeah.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

The fuck was that?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

i feel bad for the guy, i mean no one wanted him


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Who?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

i've been really impressed with Cutler tonight, his foot work has been good, and hes not holding on to the ball for too long.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



WWF said:


> Who?


McNabb, also i hope my Bears/Bucs tickets get her and Hester better have a punt return for a TD.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

Well, I'm glad the Bears are going to win. I just wish it was a more exciting game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*

That should be a pretty damn good game, Bears/Bucs.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: STFU about your team and let's talk about the 5-1 1st place 49ers*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> i've been really impressed with Cutler tonight, his foot work has been good, and hes not holding on to the ball for too long.


That was last week... Are you a game behind? The pass rush has been non-existent. Cutler has had forever to throw thanks to the play of the o-line tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Okay. I like the new thread title even more than the old one.

49ers.

First place.

I'm giddy like a virgin about to get some sex!!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yes. Much better title.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

well atleast the Bears learned to block..better late then never


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

So the Raiders are trying to get Palmer now.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news;_ylt=Ag_Wu11R0axzcI0CNitgA05DubYF?slug=jc-cole_winners_losers_jason_campbell_carson_palmer_101611


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Harbaugh vs Schwartz, BOOK IT VINCE!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Haha, don't blame them. Boller and Pryor are not good options at QB with this many games left and them thick in the mix of everything. Not saying Palmer would be that much better, but they gotta try something. I'm sure they talk to Garrard as well.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

They have a better chance of getting Garard. The Bengals owner is still stupidly not trading Palmer. Garard is better than either of their qb's right now.


----------



## Evolution

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

JORDY NELSON!


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Jim Schwartz is a complete fucking idiot that should be held accountable for his actions. Not sure why there were so many "experts" on Fox giving Schwartz a free pass here and blaming everything on Harbaugh's lack of experience or "not knowing how to win". What's wrong with excitement in beating an undefeated team on there home field? Very immature actions by Jim Schwartz and I think he was way out of line in his actions. 

Your team lost so face the lost. Don't go running after the other teams coach like a loony. What are your players going to think of you when you can't even handle your emotions after the first loss of the season? How are they supposed to buy into what you are preaching to them? In a leadership role, You should never ever see something like that happen.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I swear to fucking God, if it's not one bumbling fucking idiot on our team, it's another. Jason Garrett wouldn't give Tony Romo the opportunity to fuck this game up for us, hell no. Garrett decided he was going to do that all by himself this time. 

Who the FUCK... in their right mind with even a fucking modicum of coaching experience... gives the ball to Tom "3 Rings 2 Minute Drill Demigod" Brady with 2 1/2 left in the game? Has that fucking son of a BITCH even seen a Patriots game the past decade? Seriously? I'm seriously sitting here wondering if he just said to himself, "You know what, I'm going to make Tom Brady beat us through the air because you know, I just don't think he's that good." What the FUCK, man. 

I understand you don't want to throw the ball in the last 3 minutes after what Romo did in the Jets game, or after what he did in the Lions game, and if our offensive line OR our running backs were worth a fuck, fine. Try to get that first down on the ground. But you know what? Our offensive line is fucking garbage and our running backs aren't any better so that was never going to fucking happen. You might as well let the 80 million dollar QB who Jerry Jones is fucking in LOVE with take ownership of that game because Jason, you haven't even coached this team a full season yet and you can ill-afford to make dumb fucking decisions like that when Rob Ryan is already getting more praise for his involvement with this team than you are. You fucking dipshit. 

And why exactly would the guy who coached Tony Romo for the past nine fucking years not trust him anyways? That's YOUR product, Jason. That's the monster YOU created all the way back to when you were a loathy fucking QB coach. If you don't even trust him by now, hand the fucking helm over to Rob and get the fuck out of the way you piece of SHIT.

Jesus, that game pissed me off.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Jim Schwartz is a complete fucking idiot that should be held accountable for his actions. Not sure why there were so many "experts" on Fox giving Schwartz a free pass here and blaming everything on Harbaugh's lack of experience or "not knowing how to win". What's wrong with excitement in beating an undefeated team on there home field? Very immature actions by Jim Schwartz and I think he was way out of line in his actions.
> 
> Your team lost so face the lost. Don't go running after the other teams coach like a loony. What are your players going to think of you when you can't even handle your emotions after the first loss of the season? How are they supposed to buy into what you are preaching to them? In a leadership role, You should never ever see something like that happen.


Did you see the handshake and him nailing Schwartz on the back? I'd be pissed to if I lost a close game and then the opposing coach was disrespectful like that.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

lmao @ pussy ass Schwartz. Harbaugh gave him a little pat on the back and Schwartz blows up like Harbaugh raped his mother or something. Get the fuck out of here with all this Schwartz dick-riding, that guy is a straight-up pussy.

The only reason he even got that mad about it is because now he's not going to be the legendary coach who took the once 0-16 team to 16-0. Seriously, what other reason is there for him acting like that? He was quite clearly upset even before Harbaugh touched him. I have never, EVER seen a coach in any professional sport be that pissy over one fucking loss. OH... and because he _knew_ everyone would hold him back. Just like when he knew Dez Bryant wouldn't do anything when he was taunting him during DAL/DET a couple weeks ago. What a fucking weasel. 

How do you expect your players to be profesisonal and control their emotions on the field, not taking personal fouls, etc, when you can't even get through a _handshake_ without embarrassing yourself? It wasn't even something that set him off immedietly. He stood there and thought about it for a few second, _then_ ran after Harbaugh. If anything got him fined or suspended, that would be it. He couldn't even rationalize with himself or determine that was a bad idea and clearly he tried. 

Though I'm glad the NFL has a coach like Schwartz. It's good to take my mind off how comical my own team is every once in a while.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Brandon Lloyd is now officially a Ram. Good for Denver getting the trade off to a team still winless and most likely picking early in the draft.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Thank god I can boo Jason Taylor again tonight. Fuck him. I can't wait to see Vontae Revis (ha) in action since apparently he is the best corner in the NFL HA.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

How sweet it is to go to the bar in my Bears jersey. LOL Vikings.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



McQueen said:


> How sweet it is to go to the bar in my Bears jersey. LOL Vikings.


Bears hat, Bears beanie, Bears hoodie, Bears shorts, and Bears keychain. Did I go overboard? I don't think so.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I used to have a Bears skullcap but it got stolen from me the same day Sheik and I got mugged by the skullcap bandits. Actually you may not get that joke, but in reality I just don't know where the hat is. Might need another.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Los Angeles Vikings


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I wouldn't care if they left, would save a bit of money too since I live in the county thats supposedly going to get the extra taxation to build the stadium anyways.

I need to move somewhere else.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



RKO920 said:


> Thank god I can boo Jason Taylor again tonight. Fuck him. I can't wait to see Vontae Revis (ha) in action since apparently he is the best corner in the NFL HA.


whoa whoa whoa...why you picking on Vontae Davis?

He's only 23, and one of the most promising young corners in the NFL.

IMUSTPROTECTTHESEILLINIPLAYERS


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Am I the only one who started Wrecks Gross Man yesterday?


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Brandon Lloyd looks like he will be a Ram.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...-trade-with-broncos?module=HP11_breaking_news


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Mikey Damage said:


> whoa whoa whoa...why you picking on Vontae Davis?
> 
> He's only 23, and one of the most promising young corners in the NFL.
> 
> IMUSTPROTECTTHESEILLINIPLAYERS


He claims he is better than Revis.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

He is!

Okay, not really. But I say he can be a top 5 CB for years to come. Just got a bit of an ego, eh?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Cerbs said:


> I swear to fucking God, if it's not one bumbling fucking idiot on our team, it's another. Jason Garrett wouldn't give Tony Romo the opportunity to fuck this game up for us, hell no. Garrett decided he was going to do that all by himself this time.
> 
> Who the FUCK... in their right mind with even a fucking modicum of coaching experience... gives the ball to Tom "3 Rings 2 Minute Drill Demigod" Brady with 2 1/2 left in the game? Has that fucking son of a BITCH even seen a Patriots game the past decade? Seriously? I'm seriously sitting here wondering if he just said to himself, "You know what, I'm going to make Tom Brady beat us through the air because you know, I just don't think he's that good." What the FUCK, man.
> 
> I understand you don't want to throw the ball in the last 3 minutes after what Romo did in the Jets game, or after what he did in the Lions game, and if our offensive line OR our running backs were worth a fuck, fine. Try to get that first down on the ground. But you know what? Our offensive line is fucking garbage and our running backs aren't any better so that was never going to fucking happen. You might as well let the 80 million dollar QB who Jerry Jones is fucking in LOVE with take ownership of that game because Jason, you haven't even coached this team a full season yet and you can ill-afford to make dumb fucking decisions like that when Rob Ryan is already getting more praise for his involvement with this team than you are. You fucking dipshit.
> 
> And why exactly would the guy who coached Tony Romo for the past nine fucking years not trust him anyways? That's YOUR product, Jason. That's the monster YOU created all the way back to when you were a loathy fucking QB coach. If you don't even trust him by now, hand the fucking helm over to Rob and get the fuck out of the way you piece of SHIT.
> 
> Jesus, that game pissed me off.


Conventional wisdom says you run the ball. However, Brady will beat you regardless of having timeouts or not, so yes, you throw the ball there to try to get 1st down. The O-line was not only getting beat all day in the ground game, but Dallas was down two starters in that situation.

That's not the part of the game that pissed me off though. Dallas had many other chances to win this game. The 3rd down shovel pass at the NE 5 is what killed me. NE wasn't even really hiding their intention to blitz there. That was a failure by Romo to identify this, and not see DEZ in single coverage. That should've been an audible for a jump ball to Dez. Perhaps that play fails too, but I prefer those chances over running a play that has 0% of succeeding.

Bottom line the worst defense in the league statistically stepped the fuck up and beat Dallas. NE was better.

Another thing that annoys me is Dez Bryant disappearing in the 2nd half.

edit: Also, I'm less than thrilled that Dallas gets to face St. Louis with Brandon Lloyd. Rams still suck because Josh McDaniels is the OC, but all you have to do sometimes is add one competent player to the mix and it turns around. Jackson is healthy. I actually expect yet another close game.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Nah, Dallas is dysfunctional at the moment because of the nature of those losses, but no way in Hell will you guys lose to the Rams. The Rams are failing in every phase of the game, they do nothing well.


If anything, the curbstomp laid on St. Louis will renew some of that Cowboy swagger that's been missing after alot of tough losses. Will it be a false sense of security? Perhaps.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I didn't say Dallas loses, but I do think it will be a close game. Not sure how much that defense has left in the tank after that Herculean effort in Foxboro. Plus Romo is good for at least one turnover to a sub par defense.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Don't worry! Dallas is winning the Superbowl..... at some point.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Just saw this again on ESPN & thought why the hell not?


If you had a chance to build a squad around, who would you choose right now:

*Aaron Rodgers OR Tom Brady?*​


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Rodgers obviously. He has more years left. Dumb question.

Brady will have had the better career once they're both retired.

You failed to troll if that's what you were going for McQueen. Dallas has won 5 Super Bowls. They aren't Seattle.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> Rodgers obviously. He has more years left. Dumb question.
> 
> Brady will have had the better career once they're both retired.
> 
> You failed to troll if that's what you were going for McQueen. Dallas has won 5 Super Bowls. They aren't Seattle.


lol, YOU think it's simple, unfortunately the ESPN anchors & fan polls don't reflect that at all.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

You said right now. Brady has less years left. I want the guy that has more years left. It's simple math. So yeah, it's simple.

Most fans and ESPN anchors are idiots btw. ESPN has the excuse of shilling their idea.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Aaron Rodgers. He will give you more years.

FUCK JASON TAYLOR


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'm trolling Romo not the team.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Why? He's right. That team (which he won't be on) will win a Super Bowl in the future.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

As Eric Mangini said, you can't blame Rodgers for coming along after Tom Brady & there's no discernible drop off in Tom's production. I agree with this completely, Aaron or Tom could suffer career ending injuries in their next game, so what they might do is meaningless. Right here, right now, based on what you've seen & not what they may be capable of X amount of years into the future.

Coaches in the hunt are playing to win a Super Bowl THIS season, so who would you want leading your team right now?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Ok, that's different and more specific. Still, it's Rodgers. His TD/INT ratio is much better.

You qualified it earlier by saying "build a squad around." That implies what would happen in the future should be factored in.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> Why? He's right. That team (which he won't be on) will win a Super Bowl in the future.


The implication of his statement was he will be on said team.

Its also an increbily broad and stupid statement to make, you could say that for every team. Except Minnesota & Seattle Trollolololol.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



McQueen said:


> The implication of his statement was he will be on said team.


I'm joking, making fun of his vague language. I know what his implication was, but he was still vague enough to disregard his implication. If he had any balls he would've said something like "I'll lead this team to a Super Bowl" or "We're going to win a Super Bowl".

Really he should just keep his mouth shut and correct his mistakes. That'll say more to all his doubters and haters than anything.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Romo is almost as easy a target to pick on as WAGG. Can't help myself.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

LOL it's all good. He deserves it that back foot throwing terrible decision making bum.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I have two good friends who are huge Dallas fans so that makes the trolling even better. The one takes everything super seriously, he barely talked to me for a week because I made fun of them blowing the 24 point lead the other week.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Cerbs said:


> lmao @ pussy ass Schwartz. Harbaugh gave him a little pat on the back and Schwartz blows up like Harbaugh raped his mother or something. Get the fuck out of here with all this Schwartz dick-riding, that guy is a straight-up pussy.


Uh, Schwartz has lost before. 24 times before this, in fact. He knows how to react after a loss, but Harbaugh instigated the reaction somewhat by hopping up and down and giving him more then a friendly pat on the back (appeared more like a slap). Should he have ran after Harbaugh? No. He should've walked away and talked to Harbaugh about it after the game. But to say he's a pussy's straight up dumb. I thought it was hilarious either way, but people making such a big deal that it's starting to get overblown. Schwartz has said he regrets it and what's done is done.



> The only reason he even got that mad about it is because now he's not going to be the legendary coach who took the once 0-16 team to 16-0. Seriously, what other reason is there for him acting like that? He was quite clearly upset even before Harbaugh touched him. I have never, EVER seen a coach in any professional sport be that pissy over one fucking loss. OH... and because he _knew_ everyone would hold him back. Just like when he knew Dez Bryant wouldn't do anything when he was taunting him during DAL/DET a couple weeks ago. What a fucking weasel.


Todd Haley blew off Josh McDaniels after a game b/w them in 09. Sure, McDaniels is a cunt, but that's beside the point. Belichick and Mangini had a big spill after Mangini's first win over him in 08 or whenever it was. So yeah, guys have overreacted over one loss before.

And please, Dez Bryant was starting shit that game and was taunting that he made the catch. Schwartz got the challenge right and stuck it to Bryant (who did shit after the first quarter). Learn the whole situation next time, bud. Bryant instigated the taunting, and Schwartz shut him right up.



> How do you expect your players to be profesisonal and control their emotions on the field, not taking personal fouls, etc, when you can't even get through a _handshake_ without embarrassing yourself? It wasn't even something that set him off immedietly. He stood there and thought about it for a few second, _then_ ran after Harbaugh. If anything got him fined or suspended, that would be it. He couldn't even rationalize with himself or determine that was a bad idea and clearly he tried.


:lmao:

Again, Belichick blew off Mangini and his team has done just fine. And this wasn't Schwartz's first loss. They've had harder losses to swallow then this (Bears wk 1 last year) and he's handled the handshake just fine. You're overexaggerating immensely. He's not losing this team off of 1 handshake. GTFO with that shit.



> Though I'm glad the NFL has a coach like Schwartz. It's good to take my mind off how comical my own team is every once in a while.


That's fine, just realize where the Lions are at compared to your Cowboys. They're moving on up. Dallas can continue to find ways to choke away wins, whether it be by 20 point giveups or a last second TD or even throwing right at the leagues best corner. Everyone else enjoys them fucking up and still thinking they're super bowl contenders.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

So I've seen a clip where it looks like Schwartz yells to Harbaugh across the field "LEARN THE RULES!". I'm more on Harbaugh's side of things now. If you're going to talk shit, you have to be prepared to have shit rubbed back in your face. I thought both acted like morons at first, but I could see why Jim shook his hand and shoved Jim like that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Rodgers is pretty awesome, so I take him.

Additionally, most the ESPN personnel are from the Boston region, and probably are Pats fan. Likewise with their audience. So, of course they'd say Brady.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

My ponderings on Christian:

-I'd prefer him to sit all season, we have the toughest remaining SOS of anyone in the league at this point, might as well take the higher draft pick.
-He should be a great QB in a ball control offense, very smart at making the reads, can make the short and intermediate passes. Minnesota is perfect for a ball control offense with Peterson, Shiancoe, Randolph, and Kleinsasser.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

So you think the Vikes win a lot of games with him at QB then (this year).


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The Vikings strength of remaining schedule going into yesterday was .630, no i do not, but I think the games could be a lot closer in best case scenario. I'd keep McNabb in myself, we have the personel in place for Ponder's success, but the rash of injuries to the O-Line and outright release of McKennie, just wouldn't allow it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Ponder didn't look lost at all though. At times he looked good, at times he made bad throws, but that's to be expected. I don't know, overall he looks like he gets it, and his mobility is definitely a plus. To me, he looks ready. Rodgers would've been in sooner if Favre wasn't Favre. McNabb can't evade the rush anymore. If they get down early again Ponder gives them the best chance to comeback. Otherwise, when it's ball control, they're about the same. Plus, Ponder is getting crucial experience while AP is still in his prime.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'll take an injured Manning over Brady and Rodgers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

^ I wouldn't take a healthy one.

Edit: Well I don't know about Rodgers but definitely Brady.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'll take an injured Manning over Brady and Rodgers.


Homer opinion. I can't stand the Packers, but Rodgers, right now, is the best QB in the league.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> Ponder didn't look lost at all though. At times he looked good, at times he made bad throws, but that's to be expected. I don't know, overall he looks like he gets it, and his mobility is definitely a plus. To me, he looks ready. Rodgers would've been in sooner if Favre wasn't Favre. McNabb can't evade the rush anymore. If they get down early again Ponder gives them the best chance to comeback. Otherwise, when it's ball control, they're about the same. Plus, Ponder is getting crucial experience while AP is still in his prime.


For sure Ponder fucking gets it and all, he's a quick learner(had a MBA by the time he was done at FSU) and the time on the sidelines wasn't put to waste. I'd feel a lot more comfortable if there were off season camps he could have gained some reps running the offense. I didn't catch the game as well, didn't know Vikings-Bears was the late game, was too engrossed in a Storm of Swords :mark:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



notorious_187 said:


> ^ I wouldn't take a healthy one.
> 
> Edit: Well I don't know about Rodgers but definitely Brady.


You mad that Manning>Brady?


How is Rodgers the best QB in the league, even if you considered right now with stats? He has a great defense, two good RBs, and great receivers with a great Oline. Brady has great receivers and a good oline.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Well I mean it's not exactly like Peyton Manning hasn't had any elite receivers throughout his career. Marvin Harrison and Reggie Wayne have almost 2000 combined catches from Peyton Manning. Not to mention Dallas Clark is pretty good too. And their defense was solid as well. Dwight Freeney and Robert Mathis were two of the best defensive ends in the league.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

^ Not to mention that Bob Sanders & Antoine Bethea made quite the safety duo on defense as well from 05-07 or 08.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

His TD/INT (17/3) ratio is the telling stat. Couple that with the 6-0 record and it's pretty clear.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Sanders had one good season because he only played one season, okay maybe two but really he wasn't able to stay on the field. Bethea is still great and Freeney/Mathis are still two of best DEs in the league. But make no mistake, our defense was absolutely terrible apart from those 4. We had some alright linebackers, but we couldn't stop the run, our pass defense was fucking terrible, and I think we always bottom 5 in defense. I will, and always do, give credit to our defense in our championship run though, they played great and it helped take some pressure off of Manning.

And though the receivers that you mentioned are great, Manning certainly made them look a lot better than what they are, I'm not saying to the extent that other people do when they say Wayne/Harrison/Clark are average, but Harrison probably wouldn't have had a HOF career with Manning.

Brady only won three championships when his defense was super, not him.


I really don't care about TD ratio, nor INTs, since INTs are usually not completely the QBs fault. Tips happen or the receiver runs a different route than he is suppose to. Brady>Rodgers, that is pretty clear.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

TD/INT ratio is one of the best ways to measure a QBs worth.

The question isn't who is the best all time (that's Montana and LOL @ anyone who thinks otherwise). It's RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Edgerrin James was pretty good too during those days, I don't think anyone mentioned him.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The SNF game was such a bad match up, I honestly thought the late Fox game was the SNF game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

James wasn't apart of our superbowl run.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

But he was still a member of the Colts when Peyton, Harrison, Reggie, Sanders, Bethea, & co. were there.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

James is totally irrelevant to the question.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I thought we were just talking about some of the top Colts players during Peyton's prime years.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

My bad then. I didn't actually read most of the posts since Rodgers wasn't being mentioned as the QB people should choose if you're building a squad right now.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Why has no one mentioned Brandon "Payton made me a 1000 yard receiver" Stokely.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Jordy Nelson is the Stokely rehashed.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Wasn't Stokley still a 1,000 yard receiver in Denver?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

James was my favorite RB back in the day, it was a sad sight to see him go, but he had gotten old and started doing a lot worse after he left the Colts.

Stokely was so good that he made Manning look better than he actually was. No way Manning gets 49 TDs without Stokely.

Why do people spell his name with an A instead of an E. ITS PEYTON NOT PAYTON.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Payton is more manly, it has pay right in the name.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

There was a better player named Payton before Peyton.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

In other news, do Colts fans really believe that they're tanking to get Andrew Luck or do is it just a joke and they realize the Colts are terrible?


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You mad that *Manning>Brady*?
> 
> 
> How is Rodgers the best QB in the league, even if you considered right now with stats? He has a great defense, two good RBs, and great receivers with a great Oline. Brady has great receivers and a good oline.


Those Super Bowl rings say otherwise.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Rodgers is better as a franchise QB than Manning who may never play again, and is at the end of his career anyways, and Brady who's into his 30's already. The only question is Rodgers vs Rivers, and that's hardly a question at all.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

don't bash stokely. iirc he made that madden catch against the bengals. plus he's one of the few raven players i actually like.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Wasn't Stokley still a 1,000 yard receiver in Denver?


Other than that 1 year in Indy he's only had 1 other year over 600 yards receiving.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Is anyone watching Miami and NYJ or is this one of those games no one cares about?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Nah, my roommate is watching it, I'm just kinda walking back and forth in the living room to see what the score is hoping that the Jets are losing.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

1. Rodgers
2. Brady
3. Rivers

Everyone else is thereafter.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Helghan_Rising said:


> Those Super Bowl rings say otherwise.


Ya, once again, SUPER defense>super Brady. Also SUPER KICKER. Brady did his part, but he wasn't the star of the team or anything. Since his super defense went away what has he accomplished?

I'm not going to bother arguing that Brady is better than Rodgers because you guys seem to like to bring up stats, but if I had choice the a QB for this season and this season alone, not for the rest of their careers, it would be doubt Brady.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

You already said you'd take Brady. I haven't heard any reasons why, but if that's the QB you want, excellent.

UDK thoughts on Mike Vanderjagt?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'd take Brady because he is consistently good with an overall bad defense and RBs and yet still does amazing year in and year out. You give him or Manning the team that Rodgers has and the games wouldn't even be close and they could go 19-0 without a doubt in my mind.

The guy shouldn't get near reporters before or after big games. Also liked to miss FGs at the worst possible times.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I've read a few pages. Here are my basic thoughts.

1] Yes, spelling Peyton's name wrong puts "pay" in it. God forbid he earn the money.
2] I wouldn't take an injured Manning over any of those guys... Unless you mean Danny.
3] Brady over Rodgers or Manning.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Brady or Rodgers? At this point, Id take Rodgers as my Franchise QB. Age is really the main factor of this. However, if these two were ageless and were to play football forever, then Id take Brady.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I don't see how; Rodgers is clearly younger, so I think he could have more years in the league left... But they won't be half as good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

They won't be "half" as good? They will be roughly the same. Oh and care to say why you think Brady>Manning?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya, once again, SUPER defense>super Brady. Also SUPER KICKER. Brady did his part, but he wasn't the star of the team or anything. Since his super defense went away what has he accomplished?
> 
> *I'm not going to bother arguing that Brady is better than Rodgers because you guys seem to like to bring up stats, *but if I had choice the a QB for this season and this season alone, not for the rest of their careers, it would be doubt Brady.


:lmao:lmao

Heh, love ya UDK but this shit made me fucking laugh. "I'm not going there with you guys because you keep throwing all these strange *facts* & creepy _numbers_ in the mix."

But I get what you're saying, there's plenty of stats that are misleading & in some ways inconsequential. I don't, however, think that TD / INT ratios are one of them.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Carson Palmer traded to the Raiders for a 2012 First Round Pick and a 2013 Conditional First Round Pick.

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7...-carson-palmer-cincinnati-bengals-sources-say


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Carson Palmer is now officially a Raider. Oakland traded a 1st round 2012 pick and a conditional 1st round 2013 pick. Oakland now has only a 5th and 6th pick in 2012 left I believe.

Edit: Dammit Skill. Beat me to it by a few seconds. Still pretty big news though.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Palmer solid pick up.Is he injured? When he was healthy he was solid QB for the Bengals.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Palmer hasn't been injured. He's only been retired to get out of playing for the Bengals. He could help Oakland.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

He's healthy. Him and Mike Brown had a falling out and Palmer said he'd rather retire than play for the Bengals. Brown didn't want to trade him but was quite fine with him retiring. Anyone's better than shaky shaky Kyle Boller really.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

It helps McFadden the most. Now teams have to worry about the throwing game. This also helps the Bengals a lot. Dalton and Green have been making a good impact with the team and two more 1st round picks in 2012 will only help them more. Also with the aging Steelers, I could see the Bengals winning the AFC North in 2 years.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Browns will be a good team then too. Steelers will have a year like the year before they got Roethlisberger soon (5-11 I think it was). They usually have quick turn arounds though.

Palmer really isn't that great given the speed the Raiders receivers have. Palmer's arm strength is terrible, he's a short yardage thrower more than anything now. His Y/TA since 2007 is less than 7.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

But at least the raiders have a great TE in Zack Mill--- never mind.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Boss performs adequately enough. They don't miss Miller.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...ars-not-interested?module=HP11_headline_stack

Rumor has it two teams have offered trades to the Bears for Matt Forte, however, the Bears declined. Forte wants to be paid, but contract talks with the Bears have stalled. I wonder if Forte will leave at the end of the season?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Looks like the Raiders 2013 is a second rounder that becomes a 1st rounder if Raiders win a playoff game. A first round match up of Raiders and Bengals would be hilarious if so. And Palmer's never won a playoff game?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The Raiders have a good chance to make the playoffs. They just need to keep winning. Although, that strategy would work with every team. I would love to see the Raiders vs Bengals in the Wildcard Round of the Playoffs.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

My Dad's been a Bengals fan my whole life, & half of what he's done is complain about Palmer. (And about CP's complaining.) So at least I'll be free of that now.

Rodgers' years will be about the same? Perhaps, if it was golf, where it was about 1 person, & not the team.

Why do I say Brady's better? Because I have eyes & don't need glasses... Except maybe if I stare directly into his Bowl rings.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

So when the Packers win again this year will your feel differently or what?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JM said:


> So when the Packers win again this year will your feel differently or what?


Quoting a good friend of mine whose name would mean nothing to you: "...And then you woke up from your dream!"


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Your eyesight needs checking because Rodgers and Brady are pretty damn comparable. Rodgers is clearly having the better season this year, while Brady has had better teams and played longer, and thus has had a better career so far. Rodgers is in what his 4th or 5th year as a starter?

Raiders totally overpaid for Palmer. Great deal for the Bengals though. Having the potential of two 1st rounders for the next two years is fucking fantastic for them. They've actually drafted pretty well recently so Cincinnati is on the rise.

Palmer pretty much has to lead the Raiders to a Super Bowl win to justify this trade.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



TJChurch said:


> Quoting a good friend of mine whose name would mean nothing to you: "...And then you woke up from your dream!"


lolwut. If it's anything it's a nightmare and how are the Packers not a favourite right now? Like we are talking about the 6-0 Packers here aren't we?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Still hoping Dallas trades Romo somehow (I know it's not happening). I would've LOVED to get the possibility of two 1st rounders for him. Then again, Jerry would draft busts.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JM said:


> lolwut. If it's anything it's a nightmare and how are the Packers not a favourite right now? Like we are talking about the 6-0 Packers here aren't we?


It's not a nightmare. If not a dream, maybe just reality.

However, neither of us speak for a majority, so just b/c I bet someone else will win (& you clearly back them), what's to make them a favorite?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I hate the Packers but they are the favourite right now. Vegas agrees. Power Rankings agree. Stats agree. Record agrees. These things make them a favourite. Favourites lose in the playoffs all the time though so it doesn't mean much but I challenge you to name anyone who should be considered more of a favourite than the Packers. What basis do you have to suggest otherwise?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JM said:


> I hate the Packers but they are the favourite right now. Vegas agrees. Power Rankings agree. Stats agree. Record agrees. These things make them a favourite. Favourites lose in the playoffs all the time though so it doesn't mean much but I challenge you to name anyone who should be considered more of a favourite than the Packers.


Done. How? Quote you.



JM said:


> anyone... should be considered more of a favourite than the Packers.


Why? 



JM said:


> Vegas agrees. Power Rankings agree. Stats agree. Record agrees. These things make them a favourite. Favourites lose in the playoffs all the time...


Also, if you're here. you're probably a wrestling fan, so you know the better one doesn't always win. (AKA "Should win" & "Wins" = 2 different things.)

Next time, don't ask me to do something when you do the work for me.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

That's probably the most embarrassing response I've ever read. Kudos I guess. 

SHOULD WIN is all we have until the actual games are played.

Anyone want to have a serious conversation?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I find his posts bizarre too JM.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JM said:


> SHOULD WIN is all we have until the actual games are played.
> 
> Anyone want to have a serious conversation?


I'd love to, but with you, the odds are better of my alma mater winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

As much as I loathe The Packers, and I do i'm sure moreso than anyone else on here I don't think it can be argued they've looked the best so far this season. Does that mean they'll win the Superbowl again? No, but I can understand why oddsmakers are calling them the favorites. All its takes is some common sense to figure that out.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



McQueen said:


> As much as I loathe The Packers, and I do i'm sure moreso than anyone else on here I don't think it can be argued they've looked the best so far this season. Does that mean they'll win the Superbowl again? No, but I can understand why oddsmakers are calling them the favorites. All its takes is some common sense to figure that out.


Common sense for oddsmakers... Who it's already been said are wrong all the time.

In fact, that phrase is such an antonym to its sound, it should be outlawed.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

You obviously don't understand the concept of gambling then. No one ever said the oddsmakers are always right because they aren't. No one can account for every variable in a situation, they simply make educated guesses based on compiled data.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



McQueen said:


> You obviously don't understand the concept of gambling then. No one ever said the oddsmakers are always right because they aren't. No one can account for every variable in a situation, they simply make educated guesses based on compiled data.


I never claimed that, or that anybody else had said it. You obviously don't have a clue what I understand; Thank God nobody takes bets on that.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



TJChurch said:


> Done. How? Quote you.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you're here. you're probably a wrestling fan, so you know the better one doesn't always win. (AKA "Should win" & "Wins" = 2 different things.)
> 
> Next time, don't ask me to do something when you do the work for me.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

The fuck was that? Did you just wrap up that casserole of nonsense with a *wrestling* reference? Nevermind the fact that the NFL's results are scripted & ...... fpalm

Fuck it.


----------



## Helghan_Rising

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Palmer trade is being over-blown, he's not been the same since that Playoff game six years ago.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

TJChurch, again I ask, if not the Packers who are the favourites to win the Superbowl?

Favourites are decided upon logically. Do they lose sometimes? Yes. It's called an upset. Basically your logic for discounting the Packers is that you're banking on an upset happening which is pretty much irrelevant at this point. Every game has a team that SHOULD win and that's what we're talking about here, the favourite.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

So you think the Pats have a better chance of winning the Superbowl even though they are pratically the same team as they were last year when they lost in their first game. Pats don't have defense, Packers have everything which is why they are the clear favorites to win this year.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yeah but UnDeFeatedKing, you aren't accounting for the fact that the favourite could lose. So just assume they will lose and substitute a team with less of a chance of winning the Super Bowl as the new favourite. I'm going to say the Giants are now the favourite to win the Superbowl. Who's with me?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Miami is obviously winning the superbowl this year since they're never the favorite.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Cincinnati fucking RAPED Oakland in the Palmer trade. Two first round picks for a slightly above-average QB? Jesus Christ.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> :lmao:lmao
> 
> Heh, love ya UDK but this shit made me fucking laugh. "I'm not going there with you guys because you keep throwing all these strange *facts* & creepy _numbers_ in the mix."
> 
> But I get what you're saying, there's plenty of stats that are misleading & in some ways inconsequential. I don't, however, think that TD / INT ratios are one of them.


TDs are one thing, but INTs usually involve a lot more than a fuck up by the QB. Bad routes, bad communication between WR/QB, tipped balls, etc. Brady is known for throwing balls over people's heads or bad passes in general.


Palmer isn't even that good anymore is he? I thought he's had a string of bad seasons and hasn't had a good season in awhiile.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

INTs are usually because of a bad read/bad decision. The unlucky INTs do happen of course, but they're not as common. A deflected pass beyond the line of scrimmage is the QBs fault most of the time.

Palmer was good two years ago when the Bengals came out of nowhere and won the AFC North. Palmer can be good, and has been good. It could be a new start is what he needs. He's surrounded by a young talented and fast WR corps and one of the best RBs in the league. He's got weapons.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I realize INTs can have a lot to do with the QB, but Brady isn't like Eli when it comes to them and he usually doesn't throw many.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Remember folks you can't spell "Elite" without Eli

TROLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Did you know Brady has thrown 3 more INTs than Eli this season?

There's really no "can" about it. INTs are usually because the QB fucked up. The better and correct statement is "INT's can be the fault of WRs and unlucky tipped passes at the line of scrimmage, not to mention garbage INTs on a Hail Mary."

The ones against Dallas were on him. The Buffalo game where he threw 4 were on him.

Look, Brady is fucking amazing and a top 5 all time great, but Rodgers is having the better season.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Minnesota better not win the god damn Super Bowl, favorites my ass! Lose already damn you!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Everyone knows it's going to be Carolina vs New Orleans in the Super Bowl. They are in the same division, so they have double the chance of making it to the playoffs than the Packers. :no:


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Did I ever say that the Pats would definitely win the Bowl this year? No, but if I had watched Brady in NCAA, I still might not have expected them to win 1. Yet they've won several.

I'm said I preferred Brady to Rodgers. You disagree? Fine. That's the great thing about my (& Tom & Aaron's) country.

Who's the favorite to win? I don't know, nor am I expected or paid to know. There are people out there who are, & you (not I) have admitted they've been wrong before. Feel free to back them anyway.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

You're a fucking idiot.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Ponder is getting thrown to the wolves versus GB. He's the starter in Minnesota now.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

have no clue what happened on the last page.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



notorious_187 said:


> You're a fucking idiot.


I'm certainly not the former. As to the latter, none of your business.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Wtf are you even saying? Honestly. Do you even speak english?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Wtf are you even saying? Honestly. Do you even speak english?


Very well. I've been to Canada, so I know they do too. I don't see what the problem is.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Non, je parle francais, je ne parle pas anglais.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Non, je parle francais, je ne parle pas anglais.


Je croirais que si vous n'aviez pas fait déjà si.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Why would you trade, possibly two firsts, for an aging Carson Palmer?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Why would you trade, possibly two firsts, for an aging Carson Palmer?


*Desperation. 

And the Bengals are laughing all the way to the bank. 


I love the Raiders and I hope this works out for them. I'm not high on Palmer at all but I think he'll be okay since they don't have to rely on the passing game. It's running and defense for Oakland. Palmer, at his best, before the injury, was very very good. Now he's decent when given time but highly inaccurate. Maybe he'll turn it around in Oaktown.*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Why would you trade, possibly two firsts, for an aging Carson Palmer?


Some one had explained that when you coach someone, such as Jackson has done with Palmer, you tend to remember only the findest memories and never the bad, When he has control of personnel decisions? Uh-oh.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The Raiders paid a steep price for Carson Palmer. I don't think he's worth those high picks but we will see how this turns out. Hue Jackson does know how Carson is and all stuff. I don't think Al Davis would've done this trade if he was still here though.

Ronnie (I passed the ball in the Goal Line) Brown got traded to Detroit Lions as well. What an epic fail that he was. Lol....


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The Palmer trade isn't that bad, well trading for plamer isn't but giving a first and maybe another first round pick is overselling his talent. but the Raiders have had a bunch of high first round picks and only got like 1 good player out of them.

Detroits trade was alright, just gives them another back incase Best gets hurt a lot, which from watching him in Cal, he's liable to do.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

*Best is currently hurt with a second concussion isn't he? So the trade makes sense to me. The NFL treats concussions very seriously now.*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



LadyCroft said:


> *Best is currently hurt with a second concussion isn't he? So the trade makes sense to me. The NFL treats concussions very seriously now.*


It might be his first with the lions IDK. but he had a big one in his last season with the Cal Bears where he missed like 4 games.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yeah it's Best's 2nd concussion. He'll be out this week most likely. Pretty sure Best will have a short career.

If Palmer can ever get his pre-knee injury form back, the trade will be worth it. The Raiders are just taking a serious gamble. Al Davis was all about giving players a second chance back in the day. That worked wonders for the Raiders in the past. Perhaps it'll work out one more time. If Ford, Heyward-Bey, and Moore ever "get it", Palmer will have the best set weapons he's ever had. The potential for an explosive offense is there.

What's unfortunate is that Jason Campbell will be screwed if Palmer succeeds.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

*Well said, Brek. I agree

Campbell, will be screwed, but only if this trade works out. And if it works out maybe he deserves to be screwed. Who am I to say? Palmer with either succeed or he wont. My bet is he will simply because this is a running team and a defensive team at heart. If they don't change that Palmer will succeed. Purely by default. *


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I like Carson Palmer, but sheesh, talk about waaaaay over paying. I would have offered a 2nd round pick, max.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> Ponder is getting thrown to the wolves versus GB. He's the starter in Minnesota now.


Good, be interesting to see how he holds up, I know a bunch of people acting like Minnesota would be 6-0 right now if they didn't have McNabb which is laughable in the first place.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> Ponder is getting thrown to the wolves versus GB. He's the starter in Minnesota now.


GB twice in 4 weeks even, with a bye week thrown in.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Minnesota better hope Ponder is as good as his pick in the draft was. Minnesota could have grabbed Fairly in the draft to replace Pat Williams in the Williams Wall. They could have taken Andy Dalton. They had many other players they could have taken in round one and gone back to Ponder in the second round.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

If Ponder falls on his face its ok for now, but not sure where this team is right now.Building for the future or wanting to win now? The Vikings need to find that out now before putting QB's in and out.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Umm... Minnesota just lost two offensive line starters last week, including the center.

Sullivan the center has a concussion, Loadholt is expected to play next week with a knee injury.


----------



## Hulk Who?

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The best thing for Minnesota now is, we're getting a hell of a draft pick.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

You guys need more speed at WR from what I've seen, another guy to compliment Percy.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



TKOK! said:


> The Palmer trade isn't that bad, well trading for plamer isn't but giving a first and maybe another first round pick is overselling his talent. but the Raiders *have had a bunch of high first round picks and only got like 1 good player out of them.
> *
> Detroits trade was alright, just gives them another back incase Best gets hurt a lot, which from watching him in Cal, he's liable to do.


Yea that's not true. They got screwed by Jamarcus, but that was the consensus pick. McClain has been good, Heyward-Bey is starting to play great, Run DMC is possibly the best back right now, Asomugha, Gallery was a great guard, and Janikowski is an insane kicker whether it was bad or not.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

"gallery was a great guard" Too bad he was drafted as a tackle :side:


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> "gallery was a great guard" Too bad he was drafted as a tackle :side:


Considering how great of a guard he is, you can let it slide. I think that was a later first anyway. The Raiders were good in the early 2000s, and had late firsts.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Who do you guys think will win first?

Colts, Rams, or Dolphins?

I'm gonna go with the Rams.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Colts aren't winning.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> You guys need more speed at WR from what I've seen, another guy to compliment Percy.


I'd think Minnesota fans would be happy with two WR's who can catch.

Yeah you Bernard Berrian.

Have a feeling Miami will be the team to "Luck" out so to speak.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I think that was a later first anyway.


3rd overall pick =/= later first round


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



CM Dealer said:


> 3rd overall pick =/= later first round


I was just about to look that up, because I knew he was a top 5 pick :lmao The fact of the matter is, any lineman but a LT in the first round is a reach.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I think they drafted him the year after they started to suck.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



notorious_187 said:


> Who do you guys think will win first?
> 
> Colts, Rams, or Dolphins?
> 
> I'm gonna go with the Rams.


I'm leaning towards Miami. They may be mediocre at this point, but they play Denver and Kansas City within the next three weeks. Those are both winnable matches.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Rumor around Chicago is that Forte is threatening to hold-out after this game in London with Tampa Bay. Can't say I blame him. It is borderline robbery to pay that guy 450-600K a year.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I hope he doesn't hold out. He is like 70% of the Bears offense. Dammit Jerry, pay the man.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Before this season, I remember hearing Forte (and Ray Rice for that matter) wanted a Chris Johnson type contact, and being such a large part of the offense, probably deserves one.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

No one deserves CJ's type of money, not even CJ. RBs are not worth that much and unless you have a incredibly great defense to rely, you won't win much matchups just with a great RB(Vikings).


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

RBs are worth that year to year but by the end of a "long term" contract that are usually nothing like they were at the beginning of it. In that lies the problem. CJ is getting back at it now, obviously not at CJ2K level but I can see him having a really strong game soon.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

RBs can't lead teams to victory like QBs can; so why are they getting paid like one?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Because there are dividing lines between elite, good, average, shitty etc running backs and pay should reflect that. It's all just become relative though based on what other guys have got and the bar keeps getting set higher. The money is there though, better going to the players than guys in suits. Most running backs really aren't comparable in salary to top QBs though.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Ronnie Brown trade voided after Jerome Harrison failed his physical in Philly with a brain tumor.

So not only do the Lions not have Brown now, they also lose Harrison for the season, though it is expected to not end his career. Not much behind the concussed Best.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

wonder who they'll sign to back best up.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Ronnie Brown trade voided after Jerome Harrison failed his physical in Philly with a brain tumor.
> 
> So not only do the Lions not have Brown now, they also lose Harrison for the season, though it is expected to not end his career. Not much behind the concussed Best.


Talk about serendipity. Forget losing Harrison for the season. His life was most likely saved.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

So, Olin Kreutz has left the Saints. Not cut or officially retired, just...left.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I wouldn't want Drew Brees' hands near my junk taking snaps either. He looks dirty.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

He misses Jay Cutler's smooth palms.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Jay Cutler must have magic hands because he was shagging Kristin Cavillari.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

That trade really could of helped the Lions.Brown and Best on a Rb screen dangerous for teams to control.The Eagles had Harrison before and it didn't work out.I hope comes back healthy though.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yeah. It's a shame the trade didn't go through, but thank goodness they found the tumor in Harrison though. To think, they might not have found it if he wasn't traded.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yup and he would of died in time, and the NFL would of sued by his family.What does he need to have surgery to get the turmor out?


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

http://www.twitvid.com/PB2YZ

I hate Mike Francesa.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

What I want to know is when are the Texans going to turn the damn corner & win the AFC South? I think that if Johnson comes back they can still do it, you have to wonder... they've acquired a lot of talent on that team over the years and still haven't been able to put it all together and get into the playoffs. If there was ever a year they should have been able to make it work it's this year, but they somehow managed to get three out of their four best players hurt and are suffering because of it. The Texans have yet to even have a 10 win season.

It's still early though, and two of the other teams in their division are absolute garbage. And with the way Pittsburgh rolled over the Titans, I'm not sure Tennessee is going to be all that solid down the stretch, so Houston certainly still has a shot. This is why I always say the Texans are the most bizarre, puzzling team in the NFL currently. They truly have some fucking FANTASTIC players on that squad, they play in a winnable division, & they show some real flashes of brilliance with a high octane offense.

Yet every season they inevitably fail.

I honestly don't understand just what the Hell it would take for this team to finally get over the hump & don't give me that coaching shit. With the roster they have and have had, they should have made far more of an impact.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

If Houston loses, I say a average season for the Texans no playoffs.If the Titans win, I imagine they win the division.Both teams have a lot to gain, we will find out who wants it more after Sunday's game.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Bradford not going to play tomorrow, the Rams signed Brandaster as a 3rd(4th?) QB.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

What injury does he have? No best, or Harrison for a back-up.Megatron all day!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Sprained ankle I think.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Oooohh bad injury that could linger for weeks.Could be a loss for them again.I thought he was on the Lions wrong QB haha.Still if he had some WF besides Lloyd he could do better.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Who is starting for the Rams tomorrow?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

AJ Feeley


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Feeley vs the Cowboys, he should know that defense since he played against it with the Eagles, and I think he could do some good things.If they hold the time of possession more, they have a chance to win, a chance.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

There is about .000001 chance of the Rams winning and if it happens it will be more because the Cowboys flat out fucking the game up than the Rams doing anything good.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

We have seen this already by the Cowboys recently against the Lions.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The big difference is the Lions are good. The Rams are awful defensively and I don't see how the Rams gets better offensively with Feeley.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Lions don't suck though, in fact they're really good in many areas. Rams have literally nothing going for them and they may not even be able to capitalize on turnovers like Lions did.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

:lmao Dungy suggested Colts should think of trading Manning? REALLY TONY, REALLY? Even if that would ever be considered to happen, who could actually take his massive contract without giving up way too much.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Did anyone read about the fines for this week?

Polamalu was fined for talking on a cell phone on the sidelines.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Its against the rules bro. Couldn't he have gone into the locker room and done it there? Don't they also have a phone on the sideline that people can use.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yeah I wasn't disputing, just thought it was amusing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I thought it was stupid at first, because it was 10000 dollars, but then I remember that's nothing to players like Tryo so I really shouldn't care.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Its against the rules bro. Couldn't he have gone into the locker room and done it there? *Don't they also have a phone on the sideline that people can use.*


I hope that was joke. It was pretty funny if it was.

Troy called his wife to tell he was fine. Don't see the problem even if it against the rules.

A few Packers were fined for not wearing proper shoes. Another WTF, but whatever.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yeah it was, but maybe he could get the coach to use the phone to tell the guys in the booth to phone Troy's wife to tell her he was ok. Actually that might be a bigger fine. 

What are "proper" shoes in the NFL?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

unless they are preformance enhancing shoes, why would the nfl even care?

Aldon Smith got fined for a hitting Stafford or something. Must have been a hit that wasn't called roughing the passer.


----------



## JM

*Re: NHL thread. 2011-12 season.*

I think they have to be a certain colour so they can be easily identified in piles or something. Not really sure. They were basically wearing the wrong colour of shoes is how I interpreted it.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

James Harrison just hurry up and kill Roger Goodell before he turns the NFL into that pussy football they play everywhere else.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



TKOK! said:


> unless they are preformance enhancing shoes, why would the nfl even care?
> 
> Aldon Smith got fined for a hitting Stafford or something. Must have been a hit that wasn't called roughing the passer.


They have strict rules when it comes to the colour of attire. Hell, even High School football has rules like this. But God, ask him to change his shoes, fuck a fine.

And fining Troy for calling his wife is even more ridiculous. 

Roger is a moron with all of the shit he has done and continues to do.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The uniform/shoes thing has been there forever.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> The uniform/shoes thing has been there forever.


The rule even includes wristbands, undershirts, etc.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



NearSamcro™ said:


> The rule even includes wristbands, undershirts, etc.


And socks tucked in!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Even the coaches have a dress code. their stuff has to be made by reebok.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Just noticed an interesting red rep comment from Susie, mentioning the Steelers' o-line :hmm: I don't think I even need to explain the irony of a Niners fan lol'ing at another team's o-line. 

I love Niners fans after they win a game. If anything they should be getting ready to thank us when we put the dagger in Arizona's season tomorrow (assuming we actually, y'know, play. But then again, the Steelers only play 12 games a year so who knows).


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Why is it that Steeler fans make excuses when they have a close game with a bad team saying "they play with the level of competition", seems like bullshit to me and they just can't take care of bad teams.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Someone coming down on Steelers fans. SHOCKER.

Go find an Andrew Luck video to watch on youtube or something.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Hopefully the 49ers game is one of the 4 games year the Steelers don't show up for. Or the game ends up being meaningless.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JM said:


> Someone coming down on Steelers fans. SHOCKER.
> 
> Go find an Andrew Luck video to watch on youtube or something.


I was actually hoping to get a rise out of DH, sadly it didn't happen, kinda worked on you though.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

We all come to expect and embrace it. The haters will be out in full force tomorrow as well. One could say I was trying to get a rise out of you but we all know you're quite happy with the Colts tanking the year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Happy isn't the right word. I'm not happy that we lost Manning. I'm not happy that the best thing I have to look forward to is potential first overall pick. I'm not happy that this injury could have lingering effects of Manning's performance for the rest of his career. I'm not happy that we won't have another potential superbowl run this year. I'm not happy that one of Manning's last is spent on the sidelines. 

To be completely honest, I'm just being optimistic about the one positive thing that comes out of this and that is a high draft pick.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

How can anyone blame Pitt fans for complaining? Especially the way the fines were huge for James last year, & that newest one for Troy?!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

If anything this just shows the major flaws in how the Colts have fun things. Look at the Pats, they lost Brady for the year in 2008 and still finished what? 11-5? Doubt they could have done that this year but still. Teams really shouldn't go from being a top team to possibly the worst team after losing 1 guy.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

smith is out for the season again. i won't bash him b/c he's a good guy and i'm assuming his career is over.

i'm also hoping the cardinals have no form of a running game or it could be a potentially long day. with a third string small nose tackle.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Didn't the Steelers' defense struggle mightily when they lost Troy for extended time and also miss the playoffs that year?

We don't have a backup QB, well actually Curtis hasn't been terrible, but I highly doubt the Colts' ever expected to lose Manning for a year. The year Pats' lost Brady they managed to have a lucky break by having Cassel the managed to produce far more than what was expected.

Manning really holds the offense together, and our defense is just beyond terrible so without our offense producing big time we are forced to depend on our defense which isn't working out too well for us.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I think they've lost a few key defenders too though JM, Brackett probably the biggest.

But yeah, Peyton Manning is that team.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Most people figured that even with guys like Freeney and Mathis that the colts would suck with Peyton, this is just proving it true.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

We lost Brackett, Bullit(funny right when Sanders leaves he replaces him in the IR list), we released our best corner for some retarded reason, and have had some of our other linebackers missing games as well.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Didn't the Steelers' defense struggle mightily when they lost Troy for extended time and also miss the playoffs that year?
> 
> We don't have a backup QB, well actually Curtis hasn't been terrible, but I highly doubt the Colts' ever expected to lose Manning for a year. The year Pats' lost Brady they managed to have a lucky break by having Cassel the managed to produce far more than what was expected.
> 
> Manning really holds the offense together, and our defense is just beyond terrible so without our offense producing big time we are forced to depend on our defense which isn't working out too well for us.


He's misses games here and there at various times, we've never been anywhere close to a terrible team without him though.

Regardless of who else is missing, until Manning went down they were still expecting to compete and quite possibly win the division (most likely).


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The Colts should trade Manning.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



DH said:


> The Colts should trade Manning.


Agreed. They might get a 3rd rounder.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

3rd rounder might be too high. We all know Manning will suck when returning; can't get any worse than that shitty Steelers' QB though, who gets more turnovers than TDs.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

And suddenly the crickets were heard.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Can't wait to see how atrocious Indianapolis will be when Manning is gone for good. They've got like no talent anywhere on their roster, other than DE.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

And when Miami ends up with Luck too.

Maybe the Colts will come last then trade the pick because hey, you know, they got Peyton.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

^^^Nah, we aren't the Leafs who trade away the best draft picks away.



WWF said:


> Can't wait to see how atrocious Indianapolis will be when Manning is gone for good. They've got like no talent anywhere on their roster, other than DE.


As good as we are now? 

Luckily, even without Luck, we still get a high draft pick. Its not like we won't draft anyone if we don't end up with the top pick.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> As good as we are now?


The former darlings of the NFL being the worst team in the league for a decade will be HILARIOUS.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Charlie batch is still starting QB in pitt right?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



WWF said:


> The former darlings of the NFL being the worst team in the league for a decade will be HILARIOUS.


Maybe, but it won't be as funny watching Clausen start in the Panthers because they are that bad. But hey, at least we have won a Superbowl, can't say the same for the Panthers.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

CHARLIE CHARLIE CHARLIE CHARLIE

Everytime he steps on the field in Pittsburgh.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Maybe, but it won't be as funny watching Clausen start in the Panthers because they are that bad.


Why would they start Clausen???? That doesn't even make sense.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I've heard that if the team who lands Luck wants to trade him, they could end up getting 3 number ones for him. so the Colts could always trade the pick i guess and fill out the other much needed spots.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Maybe, but it won't be as funny watching Clausen start in the Panthers because they are that bad. But hey, at least we have won a Superbowl, can't say the same for the Panthers.


Clausen is starting in Carolina now? Confused.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

UDFK proving yet again that he's mentally incapable of, well...anything. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Maybe, but it won't be as funny watching Clausen start in the Panthers because they are that bad. But hey, at least we have won a Superbowl, can't say the same for the Panthers.


You yourself said Clausen is better than Kerry Collins, who was the starter for Indianapolis. And hey, at least Clausen won a game!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> Clausen is starting in Carolina now? Confused.


Ya, I didn't put that part in past tense.

WWF are you mad that you ended up with Newton while we'll end up with a better QB in Luck? You guys did all admit that the Colts are by the worst in the league, we have no talent anywhere other than Manning(and the Freeney/Mathis), and that we can't even win a game, so I don't see how we don't get Luck.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ya, I didn't put that part in past tense.
> 
> WWF are you mad that you ended up with Newton while we'll end up with a better QB in Luck? You guys did all admit that the Colts are by the worst in the league, we have no talent anywhere other than Manning(and the Freeney/Mathis), and that we can't even win a game, so I don't see how we don't get Luck.


That's saying a lot, considering Newton is, you know...the best rookie QB ever.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

You know its true that Luck>Cam.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

It's going to be a battle of who can suck the most between the Colts and the Dolphins down the stretch. 

Hell maybe Carolina will lose their way into the race and draft Luck to back up Cam just to spite everyone.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You know its true that Luck>Cam.


You know it's true that Newton > Manning. Beason > Brackett. Smith > Wayne. Olsen > Clark. Gamble > Powers. Munnerlyn > Lacey. Godfrey > Caldwell. Martin > Bethea. Anderson > Angerer. Williams > Addai. Stewart > Brown. Goodson > Carter. Gross > Castanzo. Kalil > Saturday. Otah > Linkenbach. 

Those are clearly not arguable, either.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

^^^lol. With that much talent why aren't you winning 12+ games every year? Oh wait, because the Panthers suck and will continue suck because that's just what they do.

We only have one winnable game left, well 3 if you count the Jags but I don't see us beating them, and that's against the LOLPanthers that can't win/close out games even with "the best rookie QB ever".

Phins can still possibly beat the Broncos and Chiefs.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I would laugh so hard if Luck busts.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

They are true, though. Well, maybe except the 1st one.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Martin > Bethea is also quite a stretch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Olsen>Clark is pretty laughable too. And Kalil>Saturday. And that one ^^^.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



DH said:


> Martin > Bethea is also quite a stretch.



_maybe_



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Olsen>Clark is pretty laughable too. And Kalil>Saturday. And that one ^^^.


Clark was a product of Manning. Kalil is clearly better than Jeff, as well. He's the highest paid C for a reason.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I wouldn't really look at games just as winnable. I highly doubt you saw them only losing by 3 to the Steelers, only 7 to the Bucs, only 8 to the Browns etc. 4 of the 6 losses have been 1 possession game. Add a key turnover in a couple of those and you could have won. Eventually those close games could end up in an upset.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Clark is overrated. He's not much without Peyton. I wouldn't be surprised if Olson could do the same thing Clark does in that situation. They both run great routes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I refuse to believe we will pull off a upset, especially with Painter leading those upsets.

Once again, Manning struggled last year without Clark at TE, Whitehead did shit all and its obviously isn't just Manning making Clark look good.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Agreed @ JM & WWF. Olsen's not too shabby and I'd take Kalil on my team over Saturday. Maybe the Panthers will be lucky enough to get the other Kalil in the draft and pound the ball up the middle every single play.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



DH said:


> Agreed @ JM & WWF. Olsen's not too shabby and I'd take Kalil on my team over Saturday. Maybe the Panthers will be lucky enough to get the other Kalil in the draft and pound the ball up the middle every single play.


I'd love to get Matt Kalil, especially w/ Otah's time in Carolina possible numbered. He's too fat for 'dem knees.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Clark runs great routes but Peyton makes unbelievable throws to him in small spaces. Olson is capable of that too. Tight ends really are a product of their QBs as they rely a lot of throws getting to them in traffic and in small spaces. It's nothing like a WR that can just simply outrun someone to an open spot or what not.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Forgot to say that OLINDO MARE > Adam Vinatieri. Don't mess wit' Mare.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I also have to jump on the Olsen and Kalil are better than Clark and Saturday wagon. Olsen is pretty darn good.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

UDFK is embarrassed.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'm not going to flat out say Olson is better than Clark but I would say they are in the same tier. To suggest its laughable to say Olson is better than Clark is certainly being naive though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Clark is a better blocker.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

But, he doesn't resemble a super hero. Greg Olsen is...THOR!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Ok, I agree Olsen is better now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JM said:


> I'm not going to flat out say Olson is better than Clark but I would say they are in the same tier. To suggest its laughable to say Olson is better than Clark is certainly being naive though.


I'm obviously going to say the guy on my team is better.

WWF I'll never stop laughing at the Panthers if they lose to the Colts.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm obviously going to say the guy on my team is better.
> 
> WWF I'll never stop laughing at the Panthers if they lose to the Colts.


Honestly, neither will I.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I googled Greg Olson to see if he does look like Thor.

A.He does and B. a bunch of jesus pictures came up.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yeah, I googled him before I said that wad was like WTF when I saw that. Must be proof that he's better than Clark - HE'S JESUS.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

He's Jesus Thor? That's a badass combo of deities really.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Also looks like Dexter. a Dexter/Thor/Jesus combo is just not fair.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Hopefully Greg Olsen is on better terms with Mike Martz than Jay Cutler is. :lmao


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I feel sorry if anyone has Olsen in the fantasy team.I think with growth from Newton, he could really become great.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

It sucks that Kent Hull died early at age 50, but I really don't think Berman would be doing a segment about him if he wasn't a Bill. Like if he was a solid O-lineman for Tampa Bay or Seattle, he wouldn't have done that segment. Just another reason I can't stand this man.

RIP Kent Hull.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Looking forward to Tebow time now, 1 hour, 27 minutes to go. Glad we finally have a quarterback who is good under pressure from the blitz, especially with our weak O-line. 

Don't get me wrong I do like Kyle Orton and think he was treated like shit by our fans, booing him was just out of line. He's a good quarterback, he just needs to have a pocket to work with, which a lot of the time we can't give him. Tebow has shown that he doesn't need a pocket and can frighten defenders by running at them.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Gates is active vs the Jets.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

devin hester better have a punt or kick off return for a TD, no not for fantasy i just want to see it live and in person.

Wait he is on one of my fantasy teams.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Gates is active vs the Jets.


:sad:

I have a feeling he is going to abuse the Jets defense today.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

He's not the only one going to abuse the Jets D. 

On another note, Strahan is awful.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Wish I was in London right now


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Lions get in scuffle after the game last week, and now before the game this week.

Who's everyone got today? I got Lions/Falcons, Browns/Seahawks, Chargers/Jets.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Browns/Seahaws and Texans/Titans.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> He's not the only one going to abuse the Jets D.
> 
> On another note, Strahan is awful.


I'm aware...but I can still have faith.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Cam gets his 2nd win today!

letsaaa goooo


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Fucking London game pisses me off. I'm getting it instead of Lions/Falcons. This is bullshit.

Edit: Oh thank fuck I found it.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Weird how different it looks with british cameras.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

London crowd boos the kickoff out of bounds to avoid Hester. Smarter reaction than I expected. 

At my parents today, so I only get the Chicago market. Bears/Bucs only. Shame, I wanted to watch Jets/bolts.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

It's like a crypt in Cleveland. No crowd noise at all.

...oh no one is there. I thought they supported that team despite them not being that good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Weird how different it looks with british cameras.


Eh? Looks the same to me.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I don't seem to have the London game :S. Not sure why you do DH.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Cam's run was sick.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

This Cleveland/Seattle game is going to be brutal lol.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Got no red button redzone, this sucks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

matt forte needs to get paid.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yeah, Forte = Bears. That run was awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Picking up Antwan Applewhite from SD for nothing is proving to be a very good move. He just got a pass deflection on one play and a sack-fumble on the next. Good guy.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

ahh, Sanchez redzone INT. That's more like it.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

SAFETY


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

So in the Bears game we had INT by the Bucs, then a INT by the Bears, which then lead to a Safety by the Bucs Defense.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

is that 4 flags in a row?


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> This Cleveland/Seattle game is going to be brutal lol.


The Miami/Denver game isn't any better. Don't see that tebow spark so far.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Heh, the Jets need to call that old bastard from the Buffalo Wild Wings commercial if they want to win this one.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

It's pretty frustrating being a Dallas fan, but I'd be insane if I was a Jets fan.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> It's pretty frustrating being a Dallas fan, but I'd be insane if I was a Jets fan.


Only thing more frustrating would be a Chargers fan, seeing as they usually sleep through half the season & then turn on invincibility during the ass end of the season.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Guess God forgot that Tebow was playing today: Denver turns it over with a fumble.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

OLD MAN Ronde has been all over the field like a monster, oh shit ROY WILLIAMS caught a ball.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Bears strolling it now, gonna win this easily.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Don't count out the comeback king Josh Freeman


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

100 yards before the half for Forte. Beastly.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

This Cleveland/Seattle game is very painful to watch .


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

*I'd rather watch bowling than watching Cleveland play Seattle. haha*


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Titans are lolworthy. Falcons/Lions is disappointing.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Ryan Mathews injured.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Gonzalez is now the second all time in receptions. Good for him.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Father Flex said:


> Ryan Mathews injured.


You sound surprised ;D


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Damn, Matthews injured again? Damn shame to go into your 2nd year already injury prone.

In other news, Roddy White is still pretty fucking good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Browns need to use Obognaya (yeah prob misspelled that) instead of Hardesty. They need to try screens too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

In other news, Whitehurst is worse than Jackson.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

LOL yeah Whitehurst is indeed worse. He is wow how the hell is he in the NFL bad.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Mathews is back in.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Is passing even an option in Denver anymore? I swear its run with McGahee, if not run with Tebow, if not run with Moreno, and then finally do a passing play which is really a draw for Tebow. :side:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Father Flex said:


> Ryan Mathews injured.


*Well thank god it wasn't Matt Ryan.*


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam.

Edit: It's a good thing Rex Ryan is confident in the Jets because no one else is.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Touchdown, Cam Newton. 

Chud really oughta give DeAngelo more carries. Like, a lot more. He has like 1 or 2 this whole game.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Matty Ice is hurt. Looks OK, though.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



WWF said:


> Touchdown, Cam Newton.
> 
> Chud really oughta give DeAngelo more carries. Like, a lot more. He has like 1 or 2 this whole game.


Yeah ... we are really missing his 16 carries for 37 yards

we should give STEWART more carries


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Bucs offense has sucked


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

He just wants fantasy points.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Beck's a DICK.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He just wants fantasy points.


Kinda. Options w/ he and Cam always work, though.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The Panthers always seem to do this with their backs.

-Should have started DeShaun Foster, instead rode Stephen Davis in his last days
-Should have started DeAngelo Williams, instead used Foster
-Should give Stewart carries, instead sign DeAngelo to a lucrative contract.

Makes no sense to me.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Tebow has 24 yards passing. Yikes.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

These new kickoffs fucking suck more & more every week.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Father Flex said:


> The Panthers always seem to do this with their backs.
> 
> -Should have started DeShaun Foster, instead rode Stephen Davis in his last days
> -Should have started DeAngelo Williams, instead used Foster
> -Should give Stewart carries, instead sign DeAngelo to a lucrative contract.
> 
> Makes no sense to me.


They do give Stewart carries. He's only got a few less that DeAngelo on the season...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I really don't get why anyone has a problem with the kickoffs.

Catching up on some games going on. Holy shit Stafford is having an awful game.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'm talking featured back. Not split carries or 60/40 ratio.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I hope Broncos fans are happy. 

3/8, 24 yards.

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Smitty's doin' work on this drive.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Gotta love that option pitch. DeAngelo needs to be involved more, he's been OK this game. Just needs more chances, that's all.

Edit: Titans should hide from the world.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I can't believe the Chargers continue to find ways to win games. This game serves as a sample of how anemic their offense has been all year - especially their passing offense. Rivers has hit less than 50% of his passes.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

MEGATRON


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Damn Newton, quit being so awesome. This guy's a draw, the management must love him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Anyone else feel bad for Titans? Losing two weeks in a row with absolute blowouts? Well...I don't :lmao, if the Colts are going to suck then our whole division shall suck as well.

Oh god Ryan, don't be Romo.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The amount of penalties in this Jets-Chargers game is ridiculous


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Jake Locker sighting.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Perfect throw, perfect catch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

So Newton is 17-22 for 250 yards, and there running game(everyone except Williams) has also been destroying the supposedly really good Skins' D.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Who said the Skins had a good D? I'm not sure why anyone would ever think the Skins could be a legit team. (Go Cowboys)


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Revis Island!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

WOW. Chargers are giving this game away.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Game over in Carolina.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Why Naanee is still starting over LaFell is beyond me. LaFell produces more in his limited opportunities than Naanee does as the #2 wideout.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> Who said the Skins had a good D? I'm not sure why anyone would ever think the Skins could be a legit team. (Go Cowboys)


Tons of people said their D was legit and was the reason they were winning games(that's probably true since it couldn't have been Grossman). I told you a couple weeks ago they were comparing them with the Steelers' D(which isn't really all that great so it is a good comparison), but they have just been awful this game and last game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Great. Just great. The Titans fucking suck.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Plax and Sanchise getting it done.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

*Somebody might wanna find Plax in the endzone. *


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Plax with the hat trick!


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Come on Falcons we can hold this lead! I'd love to see this because it could put a lot of fire behind them to beat a team no one else has this year


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Good to see the Panthers & more importantly Cam Newton cashing in on the missed opportunities usually seen in their games. This team looks to have gelled at the expense of the Redskins.

fpalm @ Chargers D.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

*Plax has no clue what to do with a safety on a pistol... that doesn't hold true with safeties in the NFL though.


See what I did there? 


:side:*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Come on Falcons we can hold this lead! I'd love to see this because it could put a lot of fire behind them to beat a team no one else has this year


Errrr, you DO know the 49ers already beat the Lions last week right?:no:


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Errrr, you DO know the 49ers already beat the Lions last week right?:no:


they did? o_o i saw on another forum where someone I guess didn't update there sig they had the Lions undefended I don't follow them so I just knew they not lost cause of him. Now he made me seem dumb lol.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

LOL. Norv has to be in a state of anguish. He can no longer rely on the backbone of the team through seven games: Philip Rivers. Anemic, abysmal, despicable offensive play through (close to) the first half of the season.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Nah, shit happens. The 49ers win over the formerly undefeated Lions was overshadowed by Handshake Gate. fpalm


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Well still a win over Lions would still do them some good, a win over anyone would do them good


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I live close enough to Cleveland to be sent there (by car sometimes, ambulance some, flight others) in medical emergencies... But I will never claim they have a professional FB team.

Also, forget who it was a few pages back that didn't know they start "Big Ben" at QB. People rip on him for what he does off-the-field... But that is largely because it will have to be a whole lot hotter place than AZ for them to lose today's game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Tebow with the comeback to tie it.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

UDFK, what are your thoughts on Miami blowing a 15 point lead in the 4th?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Wilson just clotheslined the shit out of Mendenhall.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

They are better tankers than us, but they shall prevail somehow. Idk, do they even have anyone good on their team other than Marshall?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> They are better tankers than us, but they shall prevail somehow. Idk, do they even have anyone good on their team other than Marshall?


:lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Boller already got TAINTed. They really can't have him in at QB.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

That was a poor excuse for a two minute offense the Chargers just ran. Switching formations, slow to the line, short passes, and then on fourth down, Rivers throws the ball away :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Wake, Dansby and Long are good.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

C'mon Troy, gotta catch that.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yeah, probably the easiest INT he'd ever had. Ah well. At least it was 3rd down and a deep pass.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Miami :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Have Lions even beat a good team yet? I think I made a point before saying that they aren't really legit until they do beat a great team, and so far they haven't.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Demarco Murray ftw. Needs more! Well done lad.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Way go Falcons! 2 wins in a row lets keep this up, got next week off so that could be good or bad for them we'll find out the next game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Did Murray just get more yards in one play than Jones this season? Hyperbole of course, but he already showing to be better than Jones.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Kemoeato does that way too much, ugh.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JM said:


> Kemoeato does that way too much, ugh.


Yeah, he's a fucking idiot. He's lucky he's still on the team.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

took us, Tebow mainly, a while to get in our stride, but when we did? Boy did we! 

Go Broncos!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Damn, nice catch by Fitz. That coverage was awesome and he still got it :|


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Have Lions even beat a good team yet? I think I made a point before saying that they aren't really legit until they do beat a great team, and so far they haven't.


I can agree with the argument about "legit-itude".. However, it seems to me that the way(s) & size(s) of a loss than alter how good the losing team looks, & also thereby, how good the team that beat them looks to the viewer/beholder.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Pass interference? My bad, I wasn't aware good coverage was worthy of a flag.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

lulz @ Taylor frisking Fitz.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Does Kolb realize that if he doesn't look off of one receiver that he will be picked off all day by any defense? Staring down a receiver is just begging someone to jump the pass and run it back.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



DH said:


> Pass interference? My bad, I wasn't aware good coverage was worthy of a flag.


No doubt... It all depends on who is covering who... And of course, the current score & time left.

Officials are also humans, after all.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Does Kolb realize that if he doesn't look off of one receiver that he will be picked off all day by any defense? Staring down a receiver is just begging someone to jump the pass and run it back.


I said it during Free Agency & I stand by it; Kolb is one of the most overrated sons of bitches in recent memory.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I said it during Free Agency & I stand by it; Kolb is one of the most overrated sons of bitches in recent memory.


Overrated in that he got a starting job? I don't remember anyone saying he's good; anyone worth listening too that is.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I said it during Free Agency & I stand by it; Kolb is one of the most overrated sons of bitches in recent memory.


Wait, there are people who actually rate Kolb?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



McQueen said:


> Wait, there are people who actually rate Kolb?


Heh, if you were watching ESPN he was, & highly. You even had Ron Jaworski saying Kolb was going to pick up where Kurt Warner left off. fpalm


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Nice miss by Kolb there. Wow.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Never heard Jaws say that, but he does overrate QBs.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

MIKE FUCKING WALLACE.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The sad thing is Arizona completely saw that coming and Roethlisberger/Wallace still burned them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

:lmao Packers, their defense clearly isn't anywhere near as good as people think it is. They have been terrible all year long.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

PONDER


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*








Kolb delivering the ball 5 yards short of Fitz.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

IKE TAYLOR, what a corner.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> IKE TAYLOR, what a corner.


I agree. He's shutdown bro.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Doucet with a beautiful effort there to bring that one in.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Panthers' Play 60 commercial is pretty beast.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Antonio Brown is having a great game. Guess he loses that catch though with the penalty being accepted.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Dez Bryant is a spare. He's a loudmouth that can't make a play.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

So, if Oakland keeps Boller in, are they just conceding this week?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Lamarr Woodley - Defensive MVP. 

imo


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Steelers now know what it feels like when Wallace burns another team because it just happened to them.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Howling trolling the entire Steeler secondary.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Damn, our #1 secondary is taking a blow on that one.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



DH said:


> Damn, *our #1 secondary* is taking a blow on that one.


:lmao:lmao I see what ya did there.

Well played Sir. Well played.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Ok, Choice needs to never carry the ball again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Cowboys need to learn they are a passing team and stop running. Altogether. No more running.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> :lmao:lmao I see what ya did there.
> 
> Well played Sir. Well played.


That's funny, because I don't see what I did there. If you're a bit confused you could always check stats.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Nah, Murray is having a good game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



DH said:


> That's funny, because I don't see what I did there. If you're a bit confused you could always check stats.


Ya, I was confused and trying to see if you actually did do something there.


Then throw Murray screens, Romo needs more yards/TDs.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



DH said:


> That's funny, because I don't see what I did there. If you're a bit confused you could always check stats.


fpalm 

Enter Angry Steeler Fan.

What you did there: In the face of comments about your secondary being burned, you not so subtly remind everyone involved that your Secondary is ranked #1, as if it had anything to do with getting roasted.

lulz, never doubted the ranking, so calm the fuck down bucko.:lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Now I'm even more confused. Don't worry, it will be okay. We'll help you through this difficult time.

Edit: Jesus what a catch by Brown.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

How the hell do you miss a guy the size of Big Ben walking past you? Jesus.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Ben is very elusive. And besides, considering how long our o-line has been total shit he's a pro at dodging sacks.

Edit: I love Woodley.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I just got home from the Bears/Bucs game, i had a fun time the game was pretty sloppy at time but that 4th quarter was fun.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Carson's in for Oakland. Not that it matters now. Not sure if anyone said that yet.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

CHIEFS!!!! Carson "Goodbye First Round Draft Pick" Palmer 

:lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

"play acting a fake sport"

Announcer's description of what Hogan did wrestling. :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> "play acting a fake sport"
> 
> Announcer's description of what Hogan did wrestling. :lmao


I laughed at this, too. "I must've been out of the country when people started to care about what Hulk Hogan thinks". Owned.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Palmer throws another pick, LOL.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The BIGGEST, most OBVIOUS, hold ever on King on that punt return by the Steelers and yet no call? Really?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Hey UDFK, how's it going?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

???

Quite good really. Big Ben doing good means WWF loses in fantasy and Mendenhall doing bad means DH could lose. Still going to point out the obvious when seeing a guy continue to grab and hold the other guy through the whole return.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

It looks like I'm going to have to rely on Flacco ... ... crap.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Glad to hear it, UDFK.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Awesome. Dallas has two hard running rookie RBs. No need for Choice ever again.

MURRAY

TANNER

(yeah i know it's the Rams)


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

He still has Painter and we all know that Painter is going to rip apart the Saints' defense. If had started Painter in that Superbowl we would have won and he is going to show us that today. LETS GO PAINTER.

Dallas can fuck off with rushing in for TDs.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'd mark if Indy wins tonight an officially moves out of FIRST POSITION.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'd mark too since well the Saints can go fuck themselves and be embarrassed by losing to the worst team in the football; just like they lost to the worst team in the playoffs last year which technically made them the worst team in the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Andrew Luck will play mighty well in that Miami sunshine.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Luck unfortunately won't be playing for a couple of years and will instead be sitting behind Manning.

I'd :lmao so much if Luck decided not to even enter the draft again this year.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Just heard the Vikings scored.6 points down, McNabb must be fuming that he's not making this comeback.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

McNabb knows he can't make this comeback so it doesn't matter. A lot of this comeback is AP too, so I hope everyone doesn't jump on Ponder's wagon too fast.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yeah I hear ya but I thought he would do horribly this week and McNabb would be back in next week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

AMAZING THROW AND CATCH by Ponder and whoever.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> McNabb knows he can't make this comeback so it doesn't matter. A lot of this comeback is AP too, so I hope everyone doesn't jump on Ponder's wagon too fast.


Yeah AP is having a huge day. Ponder has done enough to keep the GB D honest and not stack the box. It's just been a good day overall for the Vikes offense.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Well if they played like this more constantly McNabb would of been out there.Could of been in second place at least right now in the division.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Stafford in a walking boot after the game. Lions are done if he misses a lot of time.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Well he did take a beating from the Falcons defense early on.He looked stressed out all day out there.That's sad to hear for their team, since their team was playing well.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Was pretty impressed by Ponder today.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The league's top 4 defense are all from the AFC North. Weird.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



DH said:


> The league's top 4 defense are all from the AFC North. Weird.


They all play or will play Seattle. Coincidence? Seattle was so bad today.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Yeah, and our next two games are against the Pats and Ravens so our defense will truly be tested. Hopefully Harrison will be back soon so Timmons can go back inside, although he's done well filling in for Harrison.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

:lmao DH do you really think your defense will be "tested" by the Brady or just destroyed by him like usual? I'm going for the latter.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'm confident in our defense, they've looked better each week. Tom Brady has shown this year that he's human, so I think we can get to him.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Teams with good front 7's can stop Brady. Brady will beat any coverage when he has time. The only way to stop him is pressure.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'm still trying to understand how it is the Hammer thinks it's a good idea to have 2 games in London every season.

The only franchise that will end up with an unchanged home advantage are the Steelers, seeing as those bastards seem to travel everywhere on the face of the planet. Just ask Arizona how many Terrible Towels were waving in their own house. fpalm


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The fuck was that?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Colts really need to stop trying to make Painter play like Manning because it clearly isn't working. The guy can not run the no huddle.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao DH do you really think your defense will be "tested" by the Brady or just destroyed by him like usual? I'm going for the latter.


The #1 pass defense can stop anything.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/Falcons-rip-Suh-for-taunting-Matt-Ryan-after-thi?urn=nfl-wp10203

Falcons completely ripping Suh & saying they have NO respect for him. Apparently Suh was ripping on Matt Ryan after he got injured.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



DH said:


> I'm confident in our defense, they've looked better each week. Tom Brady has shown this year that he's human, so I think we can get to him.


True, but Brady has owned the Steelers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

...And I'm done with this game. I've watched most of their other games but this is just brutal. Luck couldn't get here sooner.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Come on UDK take the beating. It's your duty as a Colts fan.

It is really bad though.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ...And I'm done with this game. I've watched most of their other games but this is just brutal. Luck couldn't get here sooner.


Well, Denver fans had to wait until the last 3 minutes of the fourth quarter to see their team even score, let alone come back and win. The game isn't over yet.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'm from Baltimore and even I am feeling kind of bad for the Colts right now.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/Falcons-rip-Suh-for-taunting-Matt-Ryan-after-thi?urn=nfl-wp10203
> 
> Falcons completely ripping Suh & saying they have NO respect for him. Apparently Suh was ripping on Matt Ryan after he got injured.


From my perspective it wasn't ripping.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Colts with Peyton Manning = Super Bowl contender. Colts without Peyton Manning = 2008 Detroit Lions. -Michael Fabiano.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I love to see the Saints stop fucking around and making every game close, but this is ugly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Aid180 said:


> Colts with Peyton Manning = Super Bowl contender. Colts without Peyton Manning = 2008 Detroit Lions. -Michael Fabiano.


That's isn't necessarily true. If you plug a average QB in our offense, both Painter and Collins suck and I hope no one argues otherwise, then we would have some of these games. We could potentially be 500 right now. People make it out to be that Manning is the reason we are this bad, but really we just needed some type of good back up to carry the weight and that is something we don't have.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Rumor has it Hightower has a torn ACL. That pretty much gets rid of the Redskins chances this season.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That's isn't necessarily true. If you plug a average QB in our offense, both Painter and Collins suck and I hope no one argues otherwise, then we would have some of these games. We could potentially be 500 right now. People make it out to be that Manning is the reason we are this bad, but really we just needed some type of good back up to carry the weight and that is something we don't have.


The sad thing is, Painter hasn't been that bad for us this year, and the stats back that up.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

That's why he's a back-up though.If Peyton was there different game totally!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



DallasClark said:


> The sad thing is, Painter hasn't been that bad for us this year, and the stats back that up.


Those stats are misleading. He hasn't thrown many good passes and those TDs came from Garcon making moves and breaking away by himself, nothing to do with Painter doing anything good. He has not been good this year at all.,


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Those stats are misleading. He hasn't thrown many good passes and those TDs came from Garcon making moves and breaking away by himself, nothing to do with Painter doing anything good. He has not been good this year at all.,


He's not been as good as the stats say but he's been far from Kerry Collins level bad. He's lead a few good drives, a Bengals fan I know was actually quite scared of him. Had an average QB rating of 93 before tonight, sure it's a flawed system but it shows he's not been total shit.

As far as I know Luck can still wait until next year to enter the draft... if he does I'll travel to Stanford and smash his face in.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

93 is actually considered a great QB rating, but with players like Rodgers and Rivers easily getting 100s now-a-days I guess you could be right, but I still wouldn't say that's average. His rating is so high though because of his TD-INT ratio and his yards per throw is high as well. Collins wasn't even playing at a UFL level, he couldn't make passes that were longer than 10 yards and that's just pathetic.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 93 is actually considered a great QB rating, but with players like Rodgers and Rivers easily getting 100s now-a-days I guess you could be right, but I still wouldn't say that's average. His rating is so high though because of his TD-INT ratio and his yards per throw is high as well. Collins wasn't even playing at a UFL level, he couldn't make passes that were longer than 10 yards and that's just pathetic.


No no, I meant average as in, the average of the games he'd played, not that 93 is average, my bad. I'd love to know what we'd have done if Polian's tongue wasn't up Collins' arse, maybe we'd have gone for Palmer or someone at least NFL ready.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

God this is horrible.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

And it's supposedly Jimmy Graham's second year of football. Wow.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Jimmy Graham is something else isn't he. Incredible athletic ability for a guy his size.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

CURTIS PAINTER WITH THE COMEBACK


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Brees has more TD's then incomplete passes.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I remember during the Saints/Panthers game they were saying how the Saints coaches think Graham's HOF material. Now I see why.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

INSULT TO INJURY. ......s showing the replay of TAINT in the superbowl. You trying to kick us while we're down?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Graham is the truth. Use all the superlatives you want but the facts are he has emerged as Brees' favorite target. I think Ingram has the capability of carrying the back field but really, so is Pierre Thomas. Sproles is invaluable, too.

New Orleans' whole lineup is clogged with talent.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Drew Brees has single handily won me my match up this week in fantasy football.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Thomas couldn't do it, I honestly don't think he's that good.

I say we throw Manning out there, an injured Manning>a CFL QB>our defense>a piece of shit>Curtis Painter>a dead guy>a wheel barrow>Old Man Collins.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Why the fuck am I up at nearly four in the morning watching this shit


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The saints could possibly get 60+ points tonight.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

It feels like my heart is being raped


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

60 points :lmao


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Its not like the Saints are doing this on purpose. The Colts are just embarrassing. The Saints have enough time to get 70+ points.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

LOLColts.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Go on Orlovsky...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I don't think I've seen 60 points scored in a game in the NFL. HISTORY.

Still 10 min left too wtf.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The Rams have scored less points total points this season so far then the Saints tonight. Have fun Rams, you have the Saints next week.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'd take the '08 Lions over this shit team.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

WE GOT A FIRST DOWN! YEAHHHHHH 

Gonna win now.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

:lmao This game is just so bad it's epic. I just can't seem to look away.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



MrMister said:


> I don't think I've seen 60 points scored in a game in the NFL. HISTORY.
> 
> Still 10 min left too wtf.


One happened a couple years ago? I think a couple of happened in the last 5 years.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I want the Saints to score 70 tonight.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Can we please just sack Caldwell? It wouldn't make us win games but seriously, fuck Caldwell.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> One happened a couple years ago? I think a couple of happened in the last 5 years.


Probably. But I didn't actually see the games. I was really literal with my statement.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Even Sean Payton has stop watching the game.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Takes us to the 4th quarter to force a punt...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Could use Dre Kirkpatrick or Morris Claiborne instead of Luck...


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I wonder if Jim " I never smile" Caldwell will get fired if they go 1-15 or possibly even 0-16. I know the colts suck, but there is no excuse to get beat 62-7 that's just embarrasing.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Ok, I'll concede. The Colts are getting Luck.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Caldwell never struck me as a truly good head coach. Not sure why.



JM said:


> Ok, I'll concede. The Colts are getting Luck.


I'd love if he forced a trade out of Indianapolis, if they get him.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

A healthy Peyton couldn't even save this team this year. 

I think the ultimate climax to this season will come when the Steelers beat whoever beats the Colts the worst in the Playoffs. Just out of anger for the Colts almost beating us. Saints have SET THE BAR HIGH.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

^^^Umm yeah he could. We'd be controlling the clock, the amount of turnovers would be down, the other team scoring would be down without as much possession time. We'd be doing great this year with Peyton, like every other year.

fpalm @ WWF. If that were to happen then we'd get a lot for him anyways.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



WWF said:


> Caldwell never struck me as a truly good head coach. Not sure why.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love if he forced a trade out of Indianapolis, if they get him.


Erm, his first name's Andrew, not Eli. A pass-happy team in an indoor stadium? I think he'll stick with Indy.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JM said:


> A healthy Peyton couldn't even save this team this year.
> 
> I think the ultimate climax to this season will come when the Steelers beat whoever beats the Colts the worst in the Playoffs. Just out of anger for the Colts almost beating us. Saints have SET THE BAR HIGH.


They play the Patriots, they'll have to put up a nba scorboard.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^Umm yeah he could. We'd be controlling the clock, the amount of turnovers would be down, the other team scoring would be down without as much possession time. We'd be doing great this year with Peyton, like every other year.
> 
> fpalm @ WWF. If that were to happen then we'd get a lot for him anyways.


I dunno man. There's a difference between getting them some wins and saving the team. I don't even think Peyton would be able to get this team to the division lead this year. Sure, they wouldn't have been 0 for the season but I really can't see you being better than the Texans which is pretty much worse as it would have just been another year closer to Peyton's retirement and another year without preparing for that. This injury was almost a blessing as I really don't think you would have been a playoff team, at least now you'll get a great draft pick.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

FUCK. I forgot we played Pats. Why do the teams I hate most have to come and destroy us this year? Is it some sort of karma for Manning destroying the league the past decade?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The Saints have a shot at back to back massacres as they head to the Lou next. It's pretty shitty for everyone if the Saints start to get into their old scoring juggernaut rhythm.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



DH said:


> Erm, his first name's Andrew, not Eli. A pass-happy team in an indoor stadium? I think he'll stick with Indy.


Possibly sitting behind Peyton Manning for years on a team with little talent while he could go to a better team and be a star in the NFL immediately? I think not.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> FUCK. I forgot we played Pats. Why do the teams I hate most have to come and destroy us this year? Is it some sort of karma for Manning destroying the league the past decade?


Probably cosmic payback.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JM said:


> I dunno man. There's a difference between getting them some wins and saving the team. I don't even think Peyton would be able to get this team to the division lead this year. Sure, they wouldn't have been 0 for the season but I really can't see you being better than the Texans which is pretty much worse as it would have just been another year closer to Peyton's retirement and another year without preparing for that. This injury was almost a blessing as I really don't think you would have been a playoff team, at least now you'll get a great draft pick.


We are better than Texans and would have the division lead. This game was terrible, absolutely terrible, but if we had Manning this game would have been close. I can't say whether we would have won or not, but the turnovers would be decreased, the time of possession would be increased, the scoring would be increased so we don't pressure our defense, and everything is changed. 

JM to say we wouldn't be a playoff team is ridiculous, honestly there is no way I could see that happening. We would have beaten the Browns, Chiefs, Steelers, Bengals, and Bucs with Manning. That means at the very worst we would have been 5-2 right now, the games against Texans and Saints would have been completely different with Manning in there like I said before.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Indi has been a playoff team recently with the quality of players it has now, and there's no reason to think the trend wouldn't continue with Peyton this season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I know I'm late but...

62-7

:lmao :lmao :lmao

It'll be even funnier if the Colts don't Luck out too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

A player of Manning's knowledge and ability can't be overstated really. They'd be in the thick of things just for the morale boost alone.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Peyton adds a good 9 or 10 wins to the colts season every year. Maybe even more.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

That's a completely hypothetical post but ok. A lot of people had the Texans to win the division before all the Manning injury stuff broke. We'll never know now so there really isn't any point in discussing it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JM said:


> That's a completely hypothetical post but ok. A lot of people had the Texans to win the division before all the Manning injury stuff broke. We'll never know now so there really isn't any point in discussing it.


Hypothetical yes, realistic, yes as well. We would have won those games. We were close in all those games without amazing performances by our QB. I know for a fact that we would have beaten Steelers since that was our defense playing well anyways, add a couple of TDs from Manning and that game would have easily been ours. Chiefs did an amazing comeback, but Manning knows how to control the clock while on the field and would have kept the ball as long as possible to not give them the time. lolBENGALS. Once again, our defense was the real reason we were close against the Bucs, add Manning and we win. Same with the Browns. 

They have also had Texans to win it the last two years, how has that gone? Texans are 4-3, they haven't even played that well. I really don't see how you can think we wouldn't be leading the division right now.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Hypothetical yes, realistic, yes as well. We would have won those games. We were close in all those games without amazing performances by our QB. I know for a fact that we would have beaten Steelers since that was our defense playing well anyways, add a couple of TDs from Manning and that game would have easily been ours. Chiefs did an amazing comeback, but Manning knows how to control the clock while on the field and would have kept the ball as long as possible to not give them the time. lolBENGALS. Once again, our defense was the real reason we were close against the Bucs, add Manning and we win. Same with the Browns.
> 
> They have also had Texans to win it the last two years, how has that gone?


Steelers game plan would be completely different with Manning playing too. Same with every other game you've played It would be a completely different game from both sides in every one of those games. How can you even just pretend that the only different intangible is Collins/Painter our and Manning in. The game is way more complicated than that. Teams prepare to face the QB that's playing the game, you can't just assume that the only different from either side is that Manning would have been behind centre for the Colts.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Apparently the Panthers are in talks w/ Indianapolis to so a trade for Jimmy Clausen. Rumored compensation is a 4th round pick...


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Steelers still lose. Your guys' offense wasn't producing shit, neither was ours because of Collins, with Manning we would have won. I'm about 99% sure about that. You guys can prepare all you want, but it was ultimately your offense that was just complete shit and the fact our QBs couldn't throw the ball. Teams prepare for Manning every year, and only Manning since our run game is shit, and yet he still outsmarts and beats them every time. How can you just pretend it would be different this year even though every other year suggests otherwise, especially since we have the same core stars we've had every year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



WWF said:


> Apparently the Panthers are in talks w/ Indianapolis to so a trade for Jimmy Clausen. Rumored compensation is a 4th round pick...


Funny if a joke, robbery it it's true (still funny).


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

You can be 110% sure if you want, the game didn't happen. You can look at how the Steelers played in that game and assume that things would have played out the exact same other than Manning. Go for it. The way you talk Manning should have 13 Super Bowl rings. He's got 1. He's beatable just like every other QB on any given day.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

He's only got 1 ring because of how shitty the Colts as a whole are. So bad.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Which is fine. Manning is one of the best. Had seasons where he has been the best. The rest of the team makes him beatable apart from his occasional bad games.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



JM said:


> You can be 110% sure if you want, the game didn't happen. You can look at how the Steelers played in that game and assume that things would have played out the exact same other than Manning. Go for it. The way you talk Manning should have 13 Super Bowl rings. He's got 1. He's beatable just like every other QB on any given day.


The fact you're not reading is funny. Tell me would our defensive pressure from Freeney/Mathis change when our Manning comes back? Does Steelers' shitty oline change when Manning comes back? Your team wouldn't have beaten the Colts because our defense would have still done great with pressure because your oline still sucks and Manning would have added a couple of scores.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The fact you're not reading is funny. Tell me would our defensive pressure from Freeney/Mathis change when our Manning comes back? Does Steelers' shitty oline change when Manning comes back? Your team wouldn't have beaten the Colts because our defense would have still done great with pressure because your oline still sucks and Manning would have added a couple of scores.


Dude, all your doing is talking up a storm about how things could (not would) have been different had Manning played. Some Steelers had a bad day that day. Several of them in fact. Playing a great QB makes everyone play a bit better as you feel the need to as everything you can do helps win the game. I really don't know why were discussing this. In the game we played this year the Steelers won. We can continue to talk about a hypothetical game if you want. The funny thing is I'm not even saying who would have won but it certainly is no forgone conclusion either way, that's why the games are played.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

it's really hard to say who is the clear-cut 2nd best team in the NFL right now after the Packers.

And on the Packers...gotdamn. They are good. 

But anyway, yeah..the 2nd best. I have no idea. You could probably spout off about 10 viable teams. Parity is reigning hard this year. Harder than usual, at least.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

UDFK is simple minded, so perhaps he doesn't grasp what you're saying, Mr. Mercer.

Anyway, DMC's injury doesn't sound too serious, so he should be good.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I'm not really sure who's the second best but I can see the Ravens having the 2nd best record this year given the number of easily winnable games they have left.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



WWF said:


> UDFK is simple minded, so perhaps he doesn't grasp what you're saying, Mr. Mercer.
> 
> Anyway, DMC's injury doesn't sound too serious, so he should be good.


WWF how does it feel that after one year of being bad we'll be good for many more years to come while Panthers will continue to suck for many more years to come? That even though you have all those players that are more "superior" than Colt players that you continue to fail winning games and finishing them off. Stuff like this mustn't feel too good.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Feels pretty good, actually, because even with Luck, there's no guarantee they'll be great. You're kidding yourself if you truly think he, Jones, Barkley or whatever other QB Indianapolis gets will be able to utilize this horrible team nearly as well as Manning.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

62 - 7 WHAT THE HELL

Colts have been the 2nd best franchise in the last decade but this season they are absolutely embarassing themselves. I realize Manning is an alltime great but there not really showing much stability in any other area right now, It's pretty sad and pathetic. The fact that they have already had two or three games on national tv is making it even worse. I wish the NFL could find a way to adjust there games during the season and show better games because the last two sunday night games have been fucking awful. I remember the season Pats were going for the undefeated streak they tweaked the schedule and put them on Sunday Night one week so it's not an unreasonable demand. Get it done because we are tired of seeing Jets, Dolphins, Colts, Vikings on national television it's a fucking joke.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

haha. rebuilding sucks, doesn't it? Welcome to my life. Well, former life.

Now I'm riding the waves of a FIRST PLACE team. About fucking time. :agree:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



WWF said:


> Feels pretty good, actually, because even with Luck, there's no guarantee they'll be great. You're kidding yourself if you truly think he, Jones, Barkley or whatever other QB Indianapolis gets will be able to utilize this horrible team nearly as well as Manning.


Luck is suppose to be the best QB prospect SINCE Manning which leads me to believe if we do indeed get him that we won't be bad for very long.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Luck is *suppose to be* the best QB prospect SINCE Manning which leads me to believe if we do indeed get him that we won't be bad for very long.


Exactly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

People that are _suppose_ to be fucking amazing beyond belief usually are. Of course he could bust, but scouts and people don't see that happening with Luck, especially if he goes into the Colts' system.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

You say "the Colt's system" like it's something special. Throwing 40 times a game because you have to running game?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Throwing 40 times a game and still managing to win?

Our system is designed for QBs, Luck would excel in it, especially with getting mentored by Manning.

That rep is going too far WWF, TOO FAR MAN.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Tim Tebow keeps finding ways to help his team win. It is surprising indeed. In due time, he's gonna have to win the game by being a pocket passer and I will be intrigued to see how he handles it.

The Raiders mortgaged their future for Carson Palmer and they came out to a home shutout loss. What a way to start the new Palmer Era. I think they can bounce back though. If not, they will be really screwed by giving up their 1st round pick and future 2nd round pick.

The 49ers ended this weekend being the only undefeated team in the NFC West and that's because they're on their Bye week. Lol...Cardinals couldn't avenge their Super Bowl loss from a few years ago against the Steelers. The Seahawks had a stunker of a game against the Browns. The Rams continue to look lifeless and this time, got ran over by a rookie with the name of DeMarco Murray. This division is the 49ers to gain. I can't see a big collapse.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Throwing 40 times a game and still managing to win?
> 
> Our system is designed for QBs, Luck would excel in it, especially with getting mentored by Manning.
> 
> That rep is going too far WWF, TOO FAR MAN.


Just saw it? I sent that shit over an hour ago.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Mikey Damage said:


> it's really hard to say who is the clear-cut 2nd best team in the NFL right now after the Packers.
> 
> And on the Packers...gotdamn. They are good.
> 
> But anyway, yeah..the 2nd best. I have no idea. You could probably spout off about 10 viable teams. Parity is reigning hard this year. Harder than usual, at least.


Suspect defense in Green Bay. Only a few offenses can outscore the Packers though.

Doesn't really matter who the best teams are as far as rating them. We have playoffs to figure that out later on. The best teams now might not be the best teams in 8 weeks or so. Still, I couldn't tell you who the best are either even for conversation's sake. 

What is the new thread title Sir Damage?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I got nothing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

Didn't the Pats offense look unbeatable last year until they got to the playoffs and lost? Can't really compare the Pats' D and Packers' D, but they've done terrible all year long.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



Mikey Damage said:


> I got nothing.


THE NFL Thread: Where the Colts fall into everlasting irrelevancy


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

THE NFL Thread: I hear the Colts will draft Luck for QB, DE, MLB, and CB.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

DeMarco Murray: Even Sooners can be good guys.

The Colts are the big story though aren't they.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

I didn't realize everlasting was one whole season. Next year will be good, we'll be contenders again while the Panthers will still be the LOLPanthers.

Mikey we have two of the best DEs in the league.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

ooooooooo. I got it....


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*

The NFL Thread: Where EVERY position is a need!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

This will do.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I approve.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I didn't realize everlasting was one whole season. Next year will be good, we'll be contenders again while the Panthers will still be the LOLPanthers.
> 
> Mikey we have two of the best DEs in the league.


I know. I wasn't being literally. Just taking the glamorous positions from each defensive unit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I thought WWF's was better, but this is pretty good too.

Mikey what shall you do when the Niners eventually have their huge fail of the year, we all know its coming.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Harbaugh's fav song? Jump Around! Jim Schwartz? He fucking hates*



WWF said:


> The NFL Thread: Where EVERY position is a need!


Made me LOL, but yours is good too Mikey. I do assume you meant to put "Indy" in there.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I thought WWF's was better, but this is pretty good too.
> 
> Mikey what shall you do when the Niners eventually have their huge fail of the year, we all know its coming.


No doubt. But the fail won't come until the wild card or division round (if they can somehow take the 2-seed). So I'll be content with that.

Once the 49ers get 7 wins, they'll be enough to clinch the division. So awful. Very awful.

edit: I didn't see WWF's positional need title. Hmm. I like that. But I like mine, too. I'll use yours in a few days, WWF. We'll split the week. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I haven't seen the Niners schedule but the East teams are going to beat up on each other and so will the South. That could leave the Niners with the 2nd best record if they continue playing so well.

Any word on Stafford? I guess we'll have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

*lol @ the new title.

Luck wont go to the Colts to sit behind Manning like Rogers had to sit behind Farve for 4 or 5 years. He'll John Elway/Eli Manning that bitch...as he should.*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Luck to Dolphins, although looks like the Colts are gonna try and make that not happen.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



LadyCroft said:


> *lol @ the new title.
> 
> Luck wont go to the Colts to sit behind Manning like Rogers had to sit behind Farve for 4 or 5 years. He'll John Elway/Eli Manning that bitch...as he should.*


If that's the case then we'll do a trade with the Dolphins forcing them to give up a lot since they are in desperation mode for a QB and their fanbase is incredibly pissed.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

The only way the Dolphins would make a trade is if they kept the 2nd pick too. I'm sure they'd be willing to give up pretty much anyone on their roster except Jake Long, not that there's really much there. If Luck flat out said he wouldn't play for Indy though I'm sure every team would be tossing offers.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

How many teams actually need qb's though right now? I can think of maybe 2 or 3.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



TKOK! said:


> How many teams actually need qb's though right now? I can think of maybe 2 or 3.


Indianapolis
Seattle
Washington
Miami
Jacksonville (Gabbert is still developing)
Minnesota (Ponder will develop)


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

*Indy has Manning. 

Oakland needs a QB LOLpalmerLOL

*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Does it really matter who needs a QB? Even if they don't need a QB they could always trade him to suit their team needs.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



chronoxiong said:


> Indianapolis
> Seattle
> Washington
> Miami
> Jacksonville (Gabbert is still developing)
> Minnesota (Ponder will develop)


I wasn't including those teams who started rookies this year, and wasn't including Indy cause of Peyton. the other ones i could see drafting a qb.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

You really think Indy doesn't want to draft a QB after what they're going through this year? Manning doesn't have many years left and who knows how this injury will affect him for the rest of his career.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

*Of course Indy wants to, but why would Luck want to go there? I don't see it happening.*


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

It's a great opportunity to learn. Some guys value that. If Luck cared that much about the prestige of being a starting QB he could have just declared last year and he'd be playing for Carolina right now. He doesn't need to make a money decision (his parents are wealthy) and he seems to value education so you never know.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Why would Luck care? I suppose since rookie salaries are drastically reduced some rookies might want to have more say where they go, but it's a douche move like Elway and Eli pulled.

I'd say of the three winless teams the Rams have the least to payback cosmically so I'm betting St. Louis gets that 1st pick. We might have a swerve though it be JAX.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

What to players who don't want to play for a team normally do? Refuse to play any games? Oh wait, he won't be playing anygames anyways so that won't really matter. I'm sure Luck could benefit from learning from Peyton.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

*They say they will sit out a year. Elway had an MLB option. I think Eli simply said he would sit out a year. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Luck could get away with it. Like JM said his parents are rich and he could just stay at Stanford and get a topnotch degree.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

*Also, by sitting out a year, while not being eligible for the draft he would be eligible to be signed. So if lets say, Indianapolis where to draft him and he sits out then Indy would just be out of that draft pick. So the player really has the leverage when it comes to that. Eli put San Diego in a bind, but SD came out really good with the deal they got.*


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

One thing that might swing it is the connection Colts have with Stanford through the Polians. Might add a couple of brownie points with Andrew.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgyKJprL5V8&feature=player_embedded

:lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

*He needs to be suspended for that crotch kick. lol*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HgyKJprL5V8&feature=player_embedded
> 
> :lmao


The kick is up... it's good! \o/

Yeah, that was on a FG attempt.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

No man deserves that sort of pain...not even a Packer.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Someone needs to find him & kick his ass for that. Such a bitch move.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Those the kind of moves they teach at Texas?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

No, he got that from being a Minnesota Viking.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I'm quite proud then


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

From what I can tell 62 points was the most scored by a team in a long time. ESPN says it was the highest scoring team since the NFL/AFL merger.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Even I thought the kick to the crotch was a bitch move, but then I realized it was on a Packers player and was upset the player didn't get injured.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

*I think the Pats scored 60 plus points against the Titans in the snow a couple years ago didn't they? 62 maybe?*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Pretty sure that was 59. Close, but not 60+.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

The Saints had the most points in a game since 1985, when the Jets scored 62 points on the Bucs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

That was the most recent instance of 60+ I could find too.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Jags-Dolphins playoff game was 62-7 I think, wanna say '99. Way to send off Marino, dicks.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Yeah. That game had some history. It was the Colts largest margin of loss in history. It was the Saints largest margin of victory in history. And the Saints still scored more points in that game than the Rams have all year.

Edit: Haystacks is right.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Playoffs are a separate entity, but you're right Stacks, it was a 62-7 obliteration.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Anybody here go to the Wembley game yesterday? I was sitting in amongst a crowd of Bears fans and sang Bears songs with them even though I don't know the words and got smashed and had a blast. Josh Freeman really needs to show up before the fourth quarter, though (or at any point in the first half would be good). I mean in general.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Andy i'm so proud of you right now.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> Pretty sure that was 59. Close, but not 60+.


*Yeah but adjusted for inflation it was clearly 60 plus :side:*


----------



## Myers

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I got home from work when the fourth quarter started and I turned it off when they scored again. 62 points is ridiculous. I would like to see Alabama or LSU play against the Colts.

Glad to see the packers stay undefeated and the 49ers have an easy win coming up this week against the Browns


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Andy3000 said:


> Anybody here go to the Wembley game yesterday? I was sitting in amongst a crowd of Bears fans and sang Bears songs with them even though I don't know the words and got smashed and had a blast. Josh Freeman really needs to show up before the fourth quarter, though (or at any point in the first half would be good). I mean in general.


i was in the section with all the bucs fans, i had a peyton manning jersey on and my two friends had bear jerseys on it was pretty funny imo


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> i was in the section with all the bucs fans, i had a peyton manning jersey on and my two friends had bear jerseys on it was pretty funny imo


Bucs fans were everywhere. And even if they weren't Bucs fans, every seat in the place had a Bucs flag stuck on it since it was a Bucs "home" game, so everybody other than the Bears fans were waving Bucs flags and cheering for them anyway. 

Most of the people near me seemed to hate the Jets and when the red zone thing came up saying the Chargers were up by 2 touchdowns, the reaction was crazy. Seriously, it was like someone scored a TD in the game we were actually watching. I'm a Chargers fan, so I would've been happy anyway, but tonnes of other people losing their shit as well was hilarious and awesome.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

The Colts shouldn't spend the #1 pick on Luck this year if they get it. They still have (if he remains healthy) 2-3 more years of Manning. You need to add talented defenders around them and try one last shot for a run. You could draft Luck and trade him for picks and add some depth. Plus there are other guys that could benefit from sitting down and picking the brain of Manning that are decent later round prospects - Kellen Moore (although he's small), Kirk Cousins (needs to be more consistent and not make throws off back foot all the time), and Ryan Lindley (had hype coming into the season). They can draft a QB, but Luck can play right away and I'm sure he won't wanna be sitting on the bench for possibly 2 or 3 seasons.

Though he could screw everyone over again and just not come out.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Andy3000 said:


> Bucs fans were everywhere. And even if they weren't Bucs fans, every seat in the place had a Bucs flag stuck on it since it was a Bucs "home" game, so everybody other than the Bears fans were waving Bucs flags and cheering for them anyway.
> 
> Most of the people near me seemed to hate the Jets and when the red zone thing came up saying the Chargers were up by 2 touchdowns, the reaction was crazy. Seriously, it was like someone scored a TD in the game we were actually watching. I'm a Chargers fan, so I would've been happy anyway, but tonnes of other people losing their shit as well was hilarious and awesome.


was you sitting near to thoses two bears fans in bear suits, one pink and blue i think, also some asshole infront of me before every play would say something about Peyton Manning.


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> was you sitting near to thoses two bears fans in bear suits, one pink and blue i think, also some asshole infront of me before every play would say something about Peyton Manning.


No, but I know which guys in the bear suits you're talking about. The Bears fans I was sitting with were from Chicago and would start singing Bears songs after every touchdown. There were about 10 of them and they'd all stand up and start singing and stamping. When the Mexican Wave started one of them (who was hammered) spilled an entire cup of beer over his girlfriend's head. She was also hammered and didn't really seem to care.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

DA BEARS! DA BULLS! DA BLACKHAWKS!

So the TB owner(forget who, Glazer or something?) is an EPL owner and wants the Bucs playing at least a game in London every year?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

BEAR DOWN, CHICAGO BEARS!

Those are the only lyrics I know save that bit about the T-formation and how it thrilled the nation.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

1. Packers (slight edge on Pats and very slight)
2. Patriots
3. 49ers

That's where it stands for me at the moment but I'm not really sold the 49ers can win a playoff game with Alex Smith as there QB. Two interceptions on the season is very reasonable though and he has seemed to manage the game for the most part. Although last week against the Lions he overthrew Crabtree on several occasions and the one interception he did throw looked like a highschool QB throwing a football.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Andy3000 said:


> No, but I know which guys in the bear suits you're talking about. The Bears fans I was sitting with were from Chicago and would start singing Bears songs after every touchdown. There were about 10 of them and they'd all stand up and start singing and stamping. When the Mexican Wave started one of them (who was hammered) spilled an entire cup of beer over his girlfriend's head. She was also hammered and didn't really seem to care.


:lmao, just to let everyone know i did not participate in the Mexican Wave.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> So the TB owner(forget who, Glazer or something?) is an EPL owner and wants the Bucs playing at least a game in London every year?


Good then I can go watch them next year!


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> DA BEARS! DA BULLS! DA BLACKHAWKS!
> 
> So the TB owner(forget who, Glazer or something?) is an EPL owner and wants the Bucs playing at least a game in London every year?


Glazer, yeah. Both his teams got stuffed yesterday. 

I just want the Chargers to come over at some point, although if they really want to draw then they should send over the Pats or Colts (WITH Manning). Shit, give us Eagles/Giants or Cowboys/Eagles or something. They're also talking about putting on 2 Wembley games a year now, although I'm not sure when they're planning on making that the case (if they even go through with it at all). 

I'm pretty indifferent to the Bucs. Wouldn't be terribly thrilled if it was them coming over every year (that said, I was really looking forward to seeing LeGarrette Blount steamroll and hurdle some fools, but he's injured and that obv never happened).


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Andy you didn't go to the Chargers/Saints in 08


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

So these London games sell out? I do assume they do since the NFL keeps going back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Manning for MVP? I think so, the current Colts should be enough to warrant 100% of the votes.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Ok, so rookie/young QBs all had pretty good showings yesterday. Will Gabbert keep this trend going tonight vs the Ravens?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

i need the jags to win. so gabbert better be amazing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



IMPULSE said:


> i need the jags to win. so gabbert better be amazing.


Yeah I do too so the Pats can keep the #1 record in the AFC.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

notorious, how are Houston fans acting today? lol


----------



## GOD OF CUNT

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Andy you didn't go to the Chargers/Saints in 08


I wanted to, but shit happened and the plans fell through. Pretty gutted.



MrMister said:


> So these London games sell out? I do assume they do since the NFL keeps going back.


Yesterday's wasn't a sell out, but there was still 77,000 people there. Think last year's was a sell out. Even still, 77,000 out of an 86,000 capacity is a turn out they'll be happy enough with. Send the Patriots over next year and it'll sell out.

EDIT: The updates for the Houston game got huge reactions as well. I love Andre Johnson and a friend of mine is a Texans fan, so I'm always happy to see them win.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Fuck Earnest Graham is out for the season.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Hey IMP, thoughts on the Steelers yesterday? 

Jags winning tonight would be epic. Unlikely, but anything can happen I guess.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Andy3000 said:


> Yesterday's wasn't a sell out, but there was still 77,000 people there. Think last year's was a sell out. Even still, 77,000 out of an 86,000 capacity is a turn out they'll be happy enough with. Send the Patriots over next year and it'll sell out.
> 
> EDIT: The updates for the Houston game got huge reactions as well. I love Andre Johnson and a friend of mine is a Texans fan, so I'm always happy to see them win.


Yeah, 77k in a country that is ruled by soccer is pretty damn good. Shit the Jaguars can't get 77k fans in their stadium.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



notorious_187 said:


> Yeah I do too so the Pats can keep the #1 record in the AFC.


i'm going to sport a tom brady avatar sometime this week. that will seal the pats fate.

@ DH

the game was good. except for that fucking 77 yard touchdown play which is going to cost the steelers the number one pass defense after brady is done with them. i'm dreading the damage the tight ends will do since the steelers can't seem to stop them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> notorious, how are Houston fans acting today? lol


There's a lot that are talking tons of shit, but if the Saints didn't have that huge blowout on the Colts, it probably would've been horrible, it wasn't as bad today.

They've got a new thing now though. Now they think that if they get to the playoffs this year they're proving themselves as an elite team when they don't realize they're playing in the worst division in the NFL and they have the worst record for any team currently leading a division. If the Texans make the playoffs this year, I consider it no different than the Seahawks last year except I don't think the Texans will win a game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

they play in the worst afc division. afc west isn't looking that great at the moment.

i'm actually surprised texans have legit fans. like i've met people who claim to be texans fans every pre season, when they get the dumb playoff hype. but they usually disappear by week 7.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Denver's going to totally win the AFC West now. Tebowmania is running wild on Detroit next week.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Nah...Houston is a football town. No matter how bad the Texans are people will support them.

Every year, doesn't matter if they go 2-14, 6-10, or 8-8, every year the fans convince themselves that they'll be better next year and they've put in their head that the Texans are better than what they actually are and overrate them. Case in point, they'll beat up on a bad team (Titans) and then the fans will boast as if they beat up the Packers. They look at me like a weirdo because I don't support the Texans.

Just a quick question, do any teams other than the Texans make you pay for a ticket to tailgate?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Metrodump barely has a lot so you don't see much tailgating here.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



notorious_187 said:


> Nah...Houston is a football town. No matter how bad the Texans are people will support them.
> 
> Every year, doesn't matter if they go 2-14, 6-10, or 8-8, every year the fans convince themselves that they'll be better next year and they've put in their head that the Texans are better than what they actually are and overrate them. Case in point, they'll beat up on a bad team (Titans) and then the fans will boast as if they beat up the Packers. They look at me like a weirdo because I don't support the Texans.
> 
> Just a quick question, do any teams other than the Texans make you pay for a ticket to tailgate?


Well doesn't every fan do that? After every season do you say that Pats will do worse? I highly doubt it. You seem to give them a lot of shit for things that most fans do. A team like Texans, that has a shit load of talent, SHOULD make the playoffs so that's what the fans expect. Not their fault that they fail every time. I'd be happy to if I beat the only competition for the division crown badly, it basically means you're the best in the division.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> Yeah, 77k in a country that is ruled by soccer is pretty damn good. Shit the Jaguars can't get 77k fans in their stadium.


Which is why the NFL wants a team to play in London. Is it logistically possible? 

Me says no, but I wouldn't mind if they tried with one of the teams that struggle with attendance annually.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Jacksonville re-signed Sims-Walker?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Tebow is as overblown as Josh Freeman, you can't be a winning QB by just showing up for the 4th quarters. Give me someone who shows up, ready to play at the start of the game.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



WWF said:


> Jacksonville re-signed Sims-Walker?


Know STL quit using him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I knew they cut him, but I wasn't aware he had signed w/ anyone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well doesn't every fan do that? After every season do you say that Pats will do worse? I highly doubt it. You seem to give them a lot of shit for things that most fans do. A team like Texans, that has a shit load of talent, SHOULD make the playoffs so that's what the fans expect. Not their fault that they fail every time. I'd be happy to if I beat the only competition for the division crown badly, it basically means you're the best in the division.


I don't have a problem with them saying the Texans will be better, I was just saying that is one of the main things I hear every year from the fans in Houston which is why their fanbase has always been huge down here.

I can talk shit about the Pats, they're a proven team, they've proven they can win it all multiple times, they've proven they can dominate in the season, they've proven they can make it to the playoffs. They're a *proven* team, that's the difference. The Texans haven't done shit. A couple 8-8 records and still missing the playoffs year after year isn't a proven team. They have no room to talk shit. They've been an average team for the majority of their existence with an elite WR.

And hooray, the Texans are the best team in the worst division in the NFL, they're such an elite team.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I still think Tennessee wins the division until they don't :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I still think Tennessee wins the division until they don't :side:


I'd like to think that too but Chris Johnson insists on playing like he belongs in the UFL.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Fucking MJD.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Jags are raping the Ravens defense.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

^I have a feeling you meant offense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Yeah I did. Flacco being Flacco(aka terrible.)


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

This is hard to watch.

Edit: :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

MJD fumbling is allowing me to win my fantasy game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Am I the only person here that doesn't like Flacco?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Nobody likes Flacco. He sucks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Is there anyone here that likes Flacco? I sorta use to like him, thought he had potential, now I just think he's a bum with a lot of talent around him, ala Sanchez.

Why didn't MJD's fumble count on yahoo.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Goddamnit, baltimore need to start scoring for my picks league.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Same TKOK


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I need MJD to do literally nothing to the second half to win my game, Yahoo also fixing their shit and making him lose another two points for that second fumble would help.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

It only takes away points for fumbles lost.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Yeah, two points, that would really help me right now. Ravens defense also staying strong and stopping the run would help.p


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

It is taking away two points from MJD.

So what the fuck is up with the Ravens? I haven't watched much of this game because I couldn't care less about these teams.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

He's had two fumbles though, so it should be 4.

Ravens defense hasn't been terrible, it has been pretty good actually, but this drive they were just getting pushed back on the run. Good stand by them as well.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Ravens are apparently bad against AFC South teams.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

He's only lost one fumble from what I can tell, so the scoring is correct. Everything that I read shows him losing one fumble and there has been only one Jag turnover, which I assume has been the MJD lost fumble.


I know Ravens D is good. Has the shutout been because Baltimore sucks on offense or Jax is good defensively?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Oh, for some reason I was under the impression that if you fumble then its two points against you, I was wrong, the scoring is correct. Looks like I'm losing this game unless Ravens can hold onto the ball for the majority of the time while taking a lead forcing the Jags to pass.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> He's only lost one fumble from what I can tell, so the scoring is correct. Everything that I read shows him losing one fumble and there has been only one Jag turnover, which I assume has been the MJD lost fumble.
> 
> 
> I know Ravens D is good. Has the shutout been because Baltimore sucks on offense or Jax is good defensively?


blaine gabbert read my post and the team is inspired. i hope they can close the deal. that way everyone can realize every team in the AFC has some glaring flaws and i can believe the division is still up for grabs. 

i only feel bad for flacco since it seems like he can't really win with a lot of fans.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Flacco has 37 yards. He has no excuse to suck this bad.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I'm not watching the game, So WHY THE FUCK ISN'T BALTIMORE WINNING?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Pretty sure i just said why. flacco has 37 yards while rice has like 10 or something.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

How the fuck can you challenge that he ran out of bounds when it is never EVEN close? Who ever made that call should be fired.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pretty sure i just said why. flacco has 37 yards while rice has like 10 or something.


Even against a good defense that's bad and Jacksonville isn't a good defense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

LOL did they not look at the replay at all? They must have been some blurry screen if you can't tell he was pretty damn far.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Onside kick?

Didn't Steelers also do shit against the Jags? Looks like the Jags play well against that division, but I really don't know how good they did against Bengals and Browns.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Here come the Ravens lol


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Jesus christ that was close


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

STOP MJD PLEASE!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Onside kick?
> 
> Didn't Steelers also do shit against the Jags? Looks like the Jags play well against that division, but I really don't know how good they did against Bengals and Browns.


no the steelers handled them in a first half and big ben mentally shutdown in the second.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



IMPULSE said:


> no the steelers handled them in a first half and big ben mentally shutdown in the second.


That's considered doing shit. They got 17 points altogether, which isn't that great, and then almost let up a comeback in the end.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

LOLFLACCO

Stad - Respond to my PM, bro.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

lol Joe Flacco


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I'd be insane if I was a Ravens fan. At least Romo and Dallas choke against good teams most of the time.

The Jags have to be good defensively to pull this off. I mean the Ravens are really inconsistent, but they should've beat this team's ass.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That's considered doing shit. They got 17 points altogether, which isn't that great, and then almost let up a comeback in the end.


i consider shit a complete body of work. a great half and a bad one cancels out when you win so they did average. the steelers almost allowing comebacks isn't anything new. after the 2009 season i've become accustomed to them. it's the norm for them. shit is like tebow's play despite his miracle against the worst team in the nfl or the titans against the texans.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

The Jags are my new 2nd favourite team for the week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I think the tile should be changed to show how terrible the Ravens' offense is? :side:

At least the Colts lost to one of the best teams in the league, not a 1-5 team that managed to almost shut them out and shut out their offense.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

No one cares about the Baltimore Ravens though.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Let's see, 62-7 blowout game vs. the 12-7 shit game. I think we all know which is the better one to talk about.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I'd be quite happy talking about the Ravens losing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



JM said:


> I'd be quite happy talking about the Ravens losing.


What was your favorite part?

I really don't get how the Ravens' offense is so bad sometimes, but then I don't watch them...ever.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I think Flacco would be the cause, but what's up with Ray Rice getting basically nothing?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> What was your favorite part?
> 
> I really don't get how the Ravens' offense is so bad sometimes, but then I don't watch them...ever.


The notch in the L column is the only thing that matters really. The fact that it came just after I said they have pretty much all winnable games left is great too. This was certainly in the winnable game category.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

i like to think that the afc north is filled with awful offensive coordinators. but i remember that at one point and time cam cameron was calling good games with the chargers. that would leave me to think that it's flacco but i'm chalking it down to the ravens habit of shooting themselves in the foot.

bruce arians only calls a good game on a bi monthly basis. but when he's on he's great. he's just awful the majority of the time.

i still dislike mendehall. bum runs all over the jags to keep his job and the cardinals shut him down the next week. you think he know how to run against the cardinals defense since he's practiced against it for years.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

......

I went into work at 5 today thinking at the very worst we'd walk away with a tough W based on how the Jags played Pittsburgh. I get to work, which has more than a few Steeler fans, who are all looking past tonight's game & focused on the big game, the rematch. Game comes on & since I can't watch it, I've got it DVRed at the house & on the radio at work & as a result, the entirety of my night was fucking ruined.

As a man that's never drank any sort of alchohol before or ever lit a cigarette, I fully understood the need. I WANTED to drink when it was finally over. I haven't been that fucking pissed about one of our games in years, even the shitty choke job in the playoffs last season to the fucking Steelers. I'll take THAT over the dog shit we performance Joe Flacco & the Offense laid out there on primetime, under the bright lights tonight.

Trent FUCKING Dilfer would have played a better game & I NEVER thought I would miss that son of a bitch in a Ravens uniform. This fucking Dr. Jekyll act Joe's been pulling is pissing me the fuck off & I hope he knows that he ruined an entire family's night. I was pissed when I got home, my wife watched the game & she was pissed. Even my 2 little girls seemed down tonight. F'n Horrible.

I can only hope that John Harbaugh drills this shit into the heads of every son of a bitch in that locker room & he never lets them fucking forget this feeling. We'll use this for fuel & get better or we'll let this shit hover & torch our season. Pivotal moment here, we've got to regain the momentum we pissed away tonight.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Defense did what was expected, that offense played like donkey shit though. They didn't get any separation from the secondary and when they did Flacco missed them. I give a lot of Credit to the Jags for screwing them up though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Our Defense isn't the problem, never has been. It's always been the Offense & Flacco shows those flashes of brilliance & then turns in a fucking disaster like tonight. Over 300 yards in 1 game & then 16 at the Half in the next.

Consistency on offense.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

so we're complaining that a quarterback who is completing barely over 50% of his passes had a bad game. it was bound to happen. i'm also sure all of flacco's weapon are young but i guess that's no excuse.

i also like joe flacco. he's a good guy and the ravens need to stick with him and cam cameron.


----------



## FOOTBALLFAN100

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

It's hilarious to me how much the Colts got their asses kicked. First 60+ point game I ever saw.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Then you don't watch the playoffs :lmao, as has been said, Jags beat the Dolphins 62-7 in 2000 1st round. Hasn't been very long.

And frankly, a 62-7 playoff loss is much worse than a regular season loss.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Bernard Berrian has been cut from the Vikings. Captain drops the ball is gone.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Then you don't watch the playoffs :lmao, as has been said, Jags beat the Dolphins 62-7 in 2000 1st round. Hasn't been very long.
> 
> And frankly, a 62-7 playoff loss is much worse than a regular season loss.


Not really. Your season is over after a playoff loss. It sucks just as much to lose 13-10 as it does 62-7 in the playoffs.

Plus it's the playoffs. The playoffs exist in a separate reality because that's essentially what the playoffs are.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

The playoffs are between better teams though, that isn't a 3-13 team losing 62-7, it's a team with a winning record! This was a 9-7 team that won the first round of the playoffs, granted the loss that game was vs a team that was 14-2 (with the two losses to the same team, actually 3, lost to Tennessee again in the championship game the next week).


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

There isn't that much difference between a 3-13 and a 9-7 though, not talent wise at least, not anymore. The biggest difference between a "shitty" team and an average to good team is morale/mental state. This isn't college where talent disparity causes huge blowouts. Huge blowouts in the NFL are from turnovers and lots of big plays most of the time. I didn't actually see that Jags/Dolphins game but I looked it up and it seems there were SEVEN turnovers. Couple that many turnovers with a ton of big plays and it's a recipe for disaster.

Still, playoffs or not 60+ games are pretty rare.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



IMPULSE said:


> so we're complaining that a quarterback who is completing barely over 50% of his passes had a bad game. it was bound to happen. i'm also sure all of flacco's weapon are young but i guess that's no excuse.
> 
> i also like joe flacco. he's a good guy and the ravens need to stick with him and cam cameron.


Who said anything about not sticking with him? He's still our QB, he's not going anywhere.

When anyone fucks up, I point it out. I'm not going to give Joe a pass just because he's my QB. Like I said, they'll use it for fuel to get better or they'll let it get away from them. Consistency is the focus for Flacco & Cameron's playcalling has improved from last season's insanity.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Vikings reportedly have cut Bernard Berrian and TO is holding open workouts for scouts today. Not too bad of a FA WR crop at this point of the season.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Hmmmm interesting how has Berrian been doing this year.TO could be good for a team, who already has weapons he's not at prime where he is the number one option.How about the Jets? Or the Ravens they need WR depth.Maybe Lions, to stop some double teams for Megatron?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Who said anything about not sticking with him? He's still our QB, he's not going anywhere.
> 
> When anyone fucks up, I point it out. I'm not going to give Joe a pass just because he's my QB. Like I said, they'll use it for fuel to get better or they'll let it get away from them. Consistency is the focus for Flacco & Cameron's playcalling has improved from last season's insanity.


where is this coming from?

i never said anything about joe flacco leaving. i want the cam cameron and flacco offense to stay in baltimore long term. i love the stretches of incompetency and mind boggling play calling. cam cameron job security has been shaky for a while now and flacco not getting a contract extension before the season is a disappointment to many steeler fans. at this rate he'll eat up less cap than he would have if they extended him pre season.

i never said anything about people giving him a pass. i'm just saying people should have seen one of these coming. he's at 52% accuracy and that's just flirting with danger.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Berrian's been benched multiple times this season, but if you need that speed receiver opposite some one like Calvin Johnson or Andre Johnson, why not?

SF has massive issues at WR, they should be looking at everybody.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



IMPULSE said:


> where is this coming from?
> 
> i never said anything about joe flacco leaving. i want the cam cameron and flacco offense to stay in baltimore long term. i love the stretches of incompetency and mind boggling play calling. cam cameron job security has been shaky for a while now and flacco not getting a contract extension before the season is a disappointment to many steeler fans. at this rate he'll eat up less cap than he would have if they extended him pre season.
> 
> i never said anything about people giving him a pass. i'm just saying people should have seen one of these coming. he's at 52% accuracy and that's just flirting with danger.




Meh, you'll regret that once Flacco pulls all his shit together as he did in Game 1.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

i won't since i know the team will let everyone down like they did week two. i was already in wild card mode, but first place feels better than hoping some crap AFC west division stays crap. 

i'm just holding out hope that the turnover bug doesn't bite ben in the next two weeks.

san fran is okay @ stacks. they pretty much wrapped out the division without playing. i hope they don't pull a rams and let the seahawks win the division again.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Here's what I don't get. RAY RICE had 8 carries in that game. I didn't see much of this game so maybe that's deceiving, but Rice has to get the ball in his hands 25 times a game. I could see if the Ravens were down by 3 TDs, but that very rarely happens.

As for TO, there are a lot of teams that could use his talent. Playoff teams should avoid him though. Others like Arizona, Seattle, or Cleveland all are in desperate needs of WRs.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

*TO played alot better than Ocho last year. I'd rather have TO.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Yeah TO > 85. No comparison really. One was a slightly above average WR, the other is a Hall of Famer. Both talk way too much.

I will laugh at Palmer if TO shows up in Oakland.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Do you guys think that the Packers have a realistic chance of going 16-0? They have a couple of kind of tough games coming up soon (at San Diego, at Detroit, at the Giants) but even those aren't too bad.


----------



## Isaias4u2nv

*NFL 2011 Football Weekly Picks Excel?*

Im looking for a sheet to use for weekly NFL picks on excel. Anyone have something created or have a link to something?

Much appreciated!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Skill said:


> Do you guys think that the Packers have a realistic chance of going 16-0? They have a couple of kind of tough games coming up soon (at San Diego, at Detroit, at the Giants) but even those aren't too bad.


IDK there's a reason that only 1 team has finished the season undefeated, it's a damn hard thing to do. the packers certainly got the offense to do it. But I don't think that defense is that great right now. plus you never know, they could just have a crappy game one week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

2 teams have finished the regular season undefeated, the dolphins only had 14 games though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Please don't remind me of that undefeated season.

Fucking fluke win. I know it's pretty much impossible to not do it in football, but I absolutely hate single elimination playoffs. Too many fluke wins.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

My bad i just assumed he was talking about playoffs too. Yeah you are right udk.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



notorious_187 said:


> Please don't remind me of that undefeated season.
> 
> Fucking fluke win. I know it's pretty much impossible to not do it in football, but I absolutely hate single elimination playoffs. Too many fluke wins.


:lmao, bro it wasn't a fluke win. They won, fair and square. A fluke win could be said about any of the games Pats won that season too so don't come up with that bullshit. They won, and they played a great game. The playoffs are designed so if you screw up then you'reout.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 2 teams have finished the regular season undefeated, the dolphins only had 14 games though.


Miami won the most important one though. 

And yeah, GB has a pretty good chance of going 16-0. They'll have some scares here and there, but they can outscore every team on their schedule.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Just as long as they lose in the playoffs and the suicide rate skyrockets with Packers fans.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I hope they make it to the SB and lose so we won't be alone.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

lulz @ Suh basically telling the Falcons they deserved the injuries because they've been dirty in the past.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



notorious_187 said:


> I hope they make it to the SB and lose so we won't be alone.


The only way, and I mean absolutely nothing else, that I could tolerate another Packers' superbowl is if they went 16-0 and faced the Pats in the Superbowl and won making them the first ever 19-0 team while beating the team that failed to do it. Best thing that could happen.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> lulz @ Suh basically telling the Falcons they deserved the injuries because they've been dirty in the past.


*Dem Dirty Birds! *


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



LadyCroft said:


> *Dem Dirty Birds! *


Yeah, he actually has a point there though. Atlanta has a history of being dirty sons of bitches, cheap shots galore but now they take a hit & they're sitting there bitching at guys for playing the position. In the words of Michael Wilbon, "In football there's a line that we all think is there & then there's the actual line that exists on the field & what Suh said didn't cross either of them."


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

My man Harvey Dahl, AKA the dirtiest player in the game, signed with STL though, left ATL's OL.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Yeah, he actually has a point there though. Atlanta has a history of being dirty sons of bitches, cheap shots galore but now they take a hit & they're sitting there bitching at guys for playing the position. In the words of Michael Wilbon, "In football there's a line that we all think is there & then there's the actual line that exists on the field & what Suh said didn't cross either of them."


*I agree but what he says only makes sense from a karma perspective if the actual dirty players are the ones getting hurt. And if it is a karma thing, in the truest sense then that karma wouldn't take effect until the next life.  

I'm just sayin'*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

the karma comment was stupid b/c stafford got hurt later on in the game. suh just set himself up for a rebuttal.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



LadyCroft said:


> *I agree but what he says only makes sense from a karma perspective if the actual dirty players are the ones getting hurt. And if it is a karma thing, in the truest sense then that karma wouldn't take effect until the next life.
> 
> I'm just sayin'*


Evidently, Suh believes bad karma sticks to the entire organization, like a Post It note.:lmao

I just think it's great there's a defensive player that refuses to be PC & actually speaks as straightforwardly as he plays the game. It was 1 big Fuck You & I love it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



IMPULSE said:


> the karma comment was stupid b/c stafford got hurt later on in the game. suh just set himself up for a rebuttal.


That's exactly what I thought when I heard his karma comments. Dumbass, YOUR QB could miss time while Ryan will continue to play. I'm still a fan of Suh's play, just not his mouth. And I don't even have a problem with shit talking from good players, but it's got to make sense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I'm still sad that Ocho hasn't got a TD yet.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Three games stand out this weekend.

NE vs. Pittsburgh

Dallas vs. Philly

SD vs. KC

NE/Pitt could determine homefield down the line. Dallas/Philly is almost always pretty crazy and has possible playoff implications. KC has the opportunity to take over 1st place despite their awful start.

edit: I just found out Andy Reid has never lost a game coming off the bye. Fuck.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

teams are 3-9 coming off their bye this year. it's something like that. the last two games sound interesting. a win over the patriots would almost make they year for me. i'm hoping the pats game doesn't frustrate me too much.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

lol at Pittsburgh actually managing to beat the Pats, maybe if their number 1 defense was actually as good as their standing and could stop Brady.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

If Dallas could do what they did, so can Pittsburgh. The difference is Pittsburgh will make better gambles because Tomlin > Garrett. It's also in Pittsburgh. I mean New England is most likely going to win, but thinking the Steelers don't have a chance is being pretty clueless and really just trying to troll all the Steelers fans here.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> If Dallas could do what they did, so can Pittsburgh. The difference is Pittsburgh will make better gambles because Tomlin > Garrett. It's also in Pittsburgh. I mean New England is most likely going to win, but thinking the Steelers don't have a chance is being pretty clueless *and really just trying to troll all the Steelers fans here.*


:hmm:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I think the Colts turn it around this week and go on a Super Bowl run. They won't even need or want Peyton back after PAINTER is done.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I think we should put OL' MAN COLLINS back in there. Guy lead Titans to 13-3 back in 2007 or something, he can do the same for us and make us go 9-7, making us win the division(LOLTexans) and then we'll get Peyton back for the playoffs and beat the Ravens, Steelers, and Pats, on our way to the Superbowl where we'll demolish the Saints 63-7 to get revenge. Its going to happen, just watch.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

The Jets bye week comes at such a convenient time. Devito, Kendrick Ellis, Harris and Mangold are all shaken up but hopefully they'll be fine by week 9.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Stat of the night which was kind of shocking: Mark Ingram has converted on nearly 90% (9-11) of his 3rd and short situational runs. I didn't expect to hear that considering how prominent the Saints passing game is.


----------



## Nicky Flash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> I think the Colts turn it around this week and go on a Super Bowl run. They won't even need or want Peyton back after PAINTER is done.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

It's great to have that working for them. In the past short yardage has killed them. Now with Ingram's success in short yardage it'll open up Graham and others for back breaking play action. If the Saints can continue this production from the RB position (all three are pretty good), they're going to be really tough to stop.

I just wish they could get their possible playoff rematch with GB in the Superdome.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

So T.O. has been offered a spot on a Pro Team...

The Chicago Rush of the Arena League.fpalm


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> So T.O. has been offered a spot on a Pro Team...
> 
> The Chicago Rush of the Arena League.fpalm


To bad the CFL season is coming to a end, maybe we could have got him to sign up here.

:lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

He would be better remaining in retirement than going into the Arena League. He's a prick but he's also a Hall of Famer & I think his pride will outweigh his media whore tendencies with this offer.

There's still time for SOME team to pick him up, some team like the Redskins.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

TO best moment was getting his trade to the ravens overturned. i found it amusing.

the steelers better send some pornstars to cover gronkowski.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Get to Brady. It's your only chance.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



IMPULSE said:


> TO best moment was getting his trade to the ravens overturned. i found it amusing.
> 
> the steelers better send some pornstars to cover gronkowski.


Or they could send them to Big Ben.

He'll take it whether they like it or not.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> Get to Brady. It's your only chance.


i'm not too confident. i would hope for a bills level performance, but i've accepted the fact that the steelers are incapable of getting interceptions. troy is even dropping interceptions.

i hate the patriot tight ends. i imagine they'll do what baltimore did and use the tight ends to exploit the old middle linebackers. with harrison and his bum backup out, you have one of your ILB playing and OLB. that ILB might be the only guy young and fast enough to cover the tight end duo. 

i prefer to send pornstars on a guy who had to apologize to the team owner for some pics. if the pats wanted to send someone it be college girls and odd hotel or w/e workers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Well you're not alone in your team's inability to cover NE receivers. Pressure and ball control are the keys to beating NE (and GB too).

The other option is to just outscore the Patriots. Perhaps Pittsburgh is working on stripping the ball Sunday. If you can't INT, then take the ball away after they catch it.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

i maybe naive but i think the steelers could contain the pats wide receivers. it's been tight ends that expose the defense in pass coverage. i just have to hope the steelers don't go into penalty mode where they shut the cardinals down at least 3 times on one drive and the drive got extended by some unnecessary penalty.

if the steelers do win i hope the media picks some team other than the steelers to hype up in the AFC.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

MrMr you do know that Pats have had only like a couple of fumbles all year long right? Pretty sure the Pats are one of the best teams at not fumbling the last few years.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I was reading about TO on Yahoo, & this article claims a WWE connection: http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shutdown_corner/post/Terrell-Owens-gets-contract-offer-from-WR-needy-?urn=nfl-wp10471


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

That's good coaching! Well Patriots vs Steelers, the Patriots will want to spread their defense, if Brady can do that constantly, the Steelers will be playing from behind all day.I think the Steelers will make it close with the home crowd on their side, but Brady plays well on the road.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Brady fumbled in the snow against Raiders almost a decade ago. Just have to put that out there.

That could just mean no one is going for the strip UDFK. I really don't see why teams don't ambush the receivers more. Let them make the catch, and then make them pay. Easier said than done I suppose.

Bring me some stats to back up what you're saying. I think you're just making that up. They do take care of the ball pretty well though. That doesn't mean a team can't fuck them up and take the ball away.

Dallas got 2 fumbles and 2 INTs off of NE. If Pittsburgh does the same, they win the game.

edit: I'm not sure what the Steelers can do without Harrison honestly. He's the engine that makes everyone else better.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



IMPULSE said:


> if the steelers do win i hope the media picks some team other than the steelers to hype up in the AFC.


You have got to be kidding.

They sure get on Pitt for all the penalties to Harrison, & that new dumb one to Troy, let alone all Ben's off-field crap. If they beat NE, don't stop talking Pitt until the playoffs.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



TJChurch said:


> You have got to be kidding.
> 
> They sure get on Pitt for all the penalties to Harrison, & that new dumb one to Troy, let alone all Ben's off-field crap. If they beat NE, don't stop talking Pitt until the playoffs.


you misunderstood me. the media always latches onto certain teams and hype them up. i'm saying if the steelers win, i don't want the media to gravitate to the steelers as the team to beat in the AFC. t


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



IMPULSE said:


> you misunderstood me. the media always latches onto certain teams and hype them up. i'm saying if the steelers win, i don't want the media to gravitate to the steelers as the team to beat in the AFC. t


I completely understand (outside of the "t" at the end), & I maintain my position.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Yeah cause next week they can lose to next week's opponent easily its Football.Any Given Sunday.The teams that have the Super Bowl lately have Wild Card teams that have been fighting for their lives the last 3 to 4 weeks of the season.Home field advantage means nothing now hopefully that changes.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

okay then. i just prefer the hype to stay away. when hype comes to teams i support they usually just crumble.

iirc all the recent AFC super bowel reps are division winners or a variation of 3 teams. the nfc is just an odd conference. never mind i get your point. but going for the wild card isn't ideal.

also home field means a lot. well at least in the AFC.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

They have only had 5 this year and lost three, that isn't too bad and they've only been sacked 11 times this year as well. I really don't think the Steelers D will be able to at all handle the Pats offense.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

@ho ho ho inc:
A few WC teams have won the Super Bowl last decade but that is more because the talent is more evenly spread across the league. The salary cap, revenue sharing, and 32 teams made it possible for any team to be competitive if run right. In the past, the best teams were far ahead of the lesser one. Now a team with a losing record really isn't that far off from SUPER BOWL CHAMPIONS.

@UDFK:
If Dallas could handle the Pats offense, Pittsburgh can too. Steelers really do need Harrison however.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

UDK thinks nothing of the Steelers.

Why is that the NFC has more playoff variation than the AFC? In the AFC you know the Steelers, Manning, and the Patriots are most likely winning the AFC. Other crap teams like the Chargers and the Ravens stick around. In the NFC it seems the teams are less consistent. Teams rise and fall much faster in that conference, the NFC doesn't help with it's FBS level teams.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Steelers just need to make the most out of every drive they can and punt the ball as little as possible. You can't discount the fact that the Pats defence is terrible and that should be able to be exploited. Can't really rely on any turnovers so they need to make sure they don't' turn the ball over themselves. The pass rush will have to be there from Woodley and Polamalu will have be more visible than he's been all year. Should be a good game if nothing else. I'm sure we'll be trying to keep up most of the game so hopefully were close when it comes to the 4th quarter.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I don't think nothing of the Steelers, but I find it hilarious you guys think that they will stop Brady when you guys are usually the ones shitting on their secondary. IMP didn't you say before that the Steelers are having trouble stopping TEs? well good luck stopping the Pats then.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Who's you guys?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

The Steelers need to score a TD nearly everytime they are in the red-zone not sure they can do that for 4 quarters!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

MrMr and I can't really tell if IMP thinks they can or can't. Its kinda half and half for him since he thinks they can contain their receivers, just not their TEs.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Brady is going to get his, Steelers need to get theres. That's about it. Limit 3 and Outs to keep the offence of the field.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Anybody interested in Ponder vs Newton this weekend? Both teams have such poor defenses going off of their showing vs GB, it could be an exciting, high scoring game. Should be interesting to see how Newton does vs Allen and the pass rush.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> Get to Brady. It's your only chance.


That screams confidence. 

The discussion then turned to how you beat the Patriots.

ESPN had some stupid question about Newton vs. Luck. It annoyed me so I'm turned off from ESPN and Newton for the week.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Vikings run defence is good, pass defence leaves something to be desired.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



JM said:


> Who's you guys?





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> MrMr and I can't really tell if IMP thinks they can or can't. Its kinda half and half for him since he thinks they can contain their receivers, just not their TEs.


What? I'm a Steeler fan that shits on their secondary? I'm saying that the Steelers WILL stop the Pats? I don't like the Steelers at all. I respect them, but I don't like them. I'm just talking unbiased football here. 

No. I'm saying they CAN stop the Pats. They'll need turnovers to do it though. They'll need pressure. They'll need ball control on offense to keep the Pats off the field. This is how any team beats the Patriots. It's not hard to figure out. Actually doing it is the hard part.

I had even posted that I think the Patriots will win this game at some point in the recent past.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I didn't actually mean you were a steelers fan, I was trying to say you are one of the people that think that they can stop them. 

And as far as that goes, anyone CAN stop anyone else, however it is very unlikely that the Steelers will be able to do all those things or even one of those things. They don't really fair well against great QBs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

:lmao no one fairs well against great QBs. Not usually...that's why they're great. :lmao

And no the St. Louis Rams can't stop anyone.

I didn't say what the Steelers need to do would be easy.


edit: On another more sane note, yeah Stacks I'm looking forward to Vikings/Panthers. Should be a great game for reasons you mention.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I meant they get absolutely shit on by them but I didn't want offend the Steeler fans since they seem touchy about their defense. As in last year when their offense didn't have a turnover against them and the Steelers' D could hardly stop them on any drives.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Hey UDFK, Colts would have missed the playoffs this year with Manning. Don't get touchy now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Past seasons prove otherwise JM. The same can't be said about your defense when going against an actual QB and not the bums in your division.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Me wanting to start a conversation about there being more parity in the NFC than the AFC is more interesting. 

UDFK is a closet Steeler fan.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Past seasons prove otherwise JM. The same can't be said about your defense when going against an actual QB and not the bums in your division.


Past seasons prove things for this season? Oh please son. :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

A team that has been consistently great for the past decade and hasn't changed much in the last few seasons is going to randomly miss the playoffs? Tell me JM, does that make any sense?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



IMPULSE said:


> Me wanting to start a conversation about there being more parity in the NFC than the AFC is more interesting.
> 
> UDFK is a closet Steeler fan.


I don't see it really. The parity is league wide. There isn't a dominant team/dominant teams like in the NFC heydays of the 80s and half of the 90s. 

The Pats have stayed on top because that division was a fucking joke until the Jets rose up two years ago or so. The Steelers don't exactly have a choke hold on their division either. The Ravens and Bengals have won it a few times. The Colts have been challenged a few times, but Manning has the mental edge over them.

At any rate, where are the Super Bowl blowouts of old? I'm glad those days are gone personally, but since they're gone it seems the uber team is a thing of the past. I know that's not what you're talking but my stream of consciousness took me here.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> A team that has been consistently great for the past decade and hasn't changed much in the last few seasons is going to randomly miss the playoffs? Tell me JM, does that make any sense?


Did the 3-13 Bucs coming back with a 10-6 season make sense? How about the 4-12 Chiefs coming back with a 10-6? Your consistently great team got in the playoffs on the last game of the season last year. 

Too bad consistently great hasn't won you many superbowls.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Yeah, too bad it hasn't won us more superbowls. Your argument is still dumb, just by the way our division is going right now I could tell you that we would make the playoffs, Manning wouldn't randomly start doing terrible either and could lead us to the playoffs like he does every other year.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Manning would not need to be "terrible" for this team to miss the playoffs...


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

:lmao you really don't get it do you? This team is this bad not only because we don't have Manning, but also because we don't even have a decent backup QB. If we had had an average QB we would have won some games this year, instead we have two that have a hard time not going 3 and out and can only occasionally make a big play.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

What's there to get? I think they would have missed the playoffs, iirc correctly MrMister and others thought so too. Was what you were saying suppose to prove something to anyone?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> I don't see it really. The parity is league wide. There isn't a dominant team/dominant teams like in the NFC heydays of the 80s and half of the 90s.
> 
> The Pats have stayed on top because that division was a fucking joke until the Jets rose up two years ago or so. The Steelers don't exactly have a choke hold on their division either. The Ravens and Bengals have won it a few times. The Colts have been challenged a few times, but Manning has the mental edge over them.
> 
> At any rate, where are the Super Bowl blowouts of old? I'm glad those days are gone personally, but since they're gone it seems the uber team is a thing of the past. I know that's not what you're talking but my stream of consciousness took me here.


It may have come from the AFC Superbowl reps being a rotation of 3 teams while a different team always represent the NFC.

People have been believing the Colts would lose their division for a while now. Peyton Manning injury just guaranteed said people would be correct.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Yeah the last time someone from the AFC not named the Pats, Colts, or Steelers was in the Super Bowl was the Raiders back in 2003.

Flip it to the NFC and they've had a different team every one of those years.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

you mean manning. the colt's don't count as a team.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Yeremiah Bell thinks his team's running back "stinks". 

Gotta love the soap opera in Miami . They may just out suck the Colts for Luck.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



IMPULSE said:


> you mean manning. the colt's don't count as a team.


Yeah you've got a point.



Cerbs said:


> Yeremiah Bell thinks his team's running back "stinks".
> 
> Gotta love the soap opera in Miami . They may just out suck the Colts for Luck.


I think they will. Me and my friend (A Colts fan) have a $25 bet over the Colts getting Luck.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I think Miami will get him, too. I could actually see them firing Reggie Bush and his "pride"-talking ass just to keep the morale in the locker room nice and low to ensure they get a perfect 0-16. And Luck. 

That combined with the numerous felons and suspensions on their collegiate team... Miami is fucking football country tbh.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao you really don't get it do you? This team is this bad not only because we don't have Manning, but also because we don't even have a decent backup QB. If we had had an average QB we would have won some games this year, instead we have two that have a hard time not going 3 and out and can only occasionally make a big play.


We went 3-1 without Ben last year so I'm confused about the validity of your argument.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



DH said:


> We went 3-1 without Ben last year so I'm confused about the validity of your argument.


Did you have Collins or Painter as your backup? No, your team actually went out and looked for a replacement. With an average QB we would have won games this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

The Colts would've probably won one game with an average QB. Their defense would still be bad.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

^^^Our defense actually played well in a couple of games, and then when our offense played well they played like shit. It was quite annoying, but it doesn't really matter since we're coming in last.



JM said:


> What's there to get? I think they would have missed the playoffs, iirc correctly MrMister and others thought so too. Was what you were saying suppose to prove something to anyone?


I don't recall MrMr saying anything like. Actually, I'm pretty sure while you were saying out team was too shit to make the playoffs he made the point of saying you can't underestimate the value that a elite QB like Manning brings to the team. He may have been joking, but there is real reason as to why the Colts would do badly this year unless wish to provide one.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I wasn't joking. A great QB can't be over valued. The Colts would be in the thick of the budding playoff race if Manning were still the QB. They were in some close games that Manning most likely wins.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Texans would still have a strangle hold on that division tbh. Those motherfuckers are unbelievable this year. 

CROWNING them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

They're 4-3?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Stranglehold at 4-3. DOMINANT.

Texans have had their share of injuries though. When Foster and ANDRE are there together, it may or may not get scary again.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Yes, Foster and Andre healthy puts them at 6-1 easily. Love this team. And compared to the other teams in their division, they're a shoe-in for the playoffs. And knowing how Texas fans are and this being their 1st playoff birth, they are going to be fucking dangerous in the playoffs. 

CAN'T WAIT. POETIC JUSTICE.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^Our defense actually played well in a couple of games, and then when our offense played well they played like shit. It was quite annoying, but it doesn't really matter since we're coming in last.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall MrMr saying anything like. Actually, I'm pretty sure while you were saying out team was too shit to make the playoffs he made the point of saying you can't underestimate the value that a elite QB like Manning brings to the team. He may have been joking, but there is real reason as to why the Colts would do badly this year unless wish to provide one.


? There's a difference between doing badly and missing the playoffs. I had them at around 9-7 or 10-6 w/ Manning with the Texans winning by a game or maybe a tie breaker. You make it sound like I thought they'd be 7-9 or worse. I projected they'd miss the playoffs you obviously disagree. Good for me, good for you. Not like there's anyway to know now. 

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/10267424-post25.html btw.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I want to change my SB pick to GB vs NYJ please.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I'll go with Packers and errr does it really matter?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Packers and Pats, with a similar result as last time.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Packers and Pats, with a similar result as last time.


COBB will play Desmond Howard.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Didn't the Pats go 11-5 w/o Brady?

The Colts should learn how to build a team outside a QB and some pass rushers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Ya, because they had a good backup that could actually pass. He's actually a starter now, no other team would even consider Painter or Collins as a starter, or even a backup for that matter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



IMPULSE said:


> Didn't the Pats go 11-5 w/o Brady?
> 
> The Colts should learn how to build a team outside a QB and some pass rushers.


I kind of agree but you have to remember, the Pats had a very good backup in Matt Cassel.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

That's because they weren't retarded and realized injuries happen. Why are we talking like it was an extreme luxury to have a capable back up like the Pats were an extreme rarity to have one in 2008? Even the guy they have now Hoyer isn't that bad. Plus they have Mallet. The Colts have no one to blame but themselves. Obviously it sucks to lose your elite QB but you should be prepared for these things in any contact sport or any sport for that matter. They've thrown all their eggs in one basket for a decade and it finally caught up to them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> I want to change my SB pick to GB vs NYJ please.


Are the Jets making the playoffs?

Go Bills.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



Mikey Damage said:


> Are the Jets making the playoffs?
> 
> Go Bills.


Probably not, but I don't care. It's all about the amazing Green Bay Packers and how they can't fucking lose.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



JM said:


> That's because they weren't retarded and realized injuries happen. Why are we talking like it was an extreme luxury to have a capable back up like the Pats were an extreme rarity to have one in 2008? Even the guy they have now Hoyer isn't that bad. Plus they have Mallet. The Colts have no one to blame but themselves. Obviously it sucks to lose your elite QB but you should be prepared for these things in any contact sport or any sport for that matter. They've thrown all their eggs in one basket for a decade and it finally caught up to them.


We had Sorgi for years, he wasn't the best backup but he could play and pass and knew our system completely. When he left we got Painter, he isn't nearly as good but its not like we've had no one for the last decade.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> Probably not, but I don't care. It's all about the amazing Green Bay Packers and how they can't fucking lose.


the faster you realize this, the better.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



> That point ignores the bigger picture. Since 2006, the Steelers are 3-6 in games against Rodgers, Brady, Brees, Peyton Manning(notes), Eli Manning(notes) and Kurt Warner(notes). Moreover, they have allowed 30 points or more in five of those nine games and at least 20 in all of them. Those quarterbacks have combined for a stunning 106.3 rating (248 completions on 382 attempts, 2,955 yards, 23 touchdown passes and only two interceptions).


That's a nice stat for the argument we were having before. No idea why Eli Manning is included but that is besides the point.


> Brady has completed 62 of 89 passes for 749 yards, seven touchdowns and zero interceptions in two games against Pittsburgh since 2007, when the Patriots started using more four-receiver formations as the base of their offense. New England has won those two games by an average of 17 points.


Another good stat against Brady.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



> In five regular season games against the Steelers, the Patriots quarterback is 4-1 and has completed nearly 70-percent of his passes. Brady has a 104.1 passer rating against the Steelers usually vaunted defense, throwing 12 touchdowns to just three interceptions.


However...



> Brady is also 2-1 in Pittsburgh, which is not the easiest place to play in.


Steelers can make it 2-2 on Sunday and all that other shit in the past won't really mean much.

So yeah, Brady is good lol. Everyone knows this.

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2011/10/26/patriots-tom-brady-hopes-to-continue-success-against-steelers/


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

Its not just Brady that is good against Steelers, like the quote I mentioned before, all the elite passers have picked up the Steelers' D, still don't know why Eli was included though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

I don't think it's fair to jump on the Steelers D though. Those QBs fuck up a lot of teams and a lot of good defenses. Brady said it best.


> “It’s just execution; guys getting open and us completing it,” Brady said on Wednesday. “I don’t think it’s a special thing we do. There’s no magic dust we put in our cereal in the morning or anything like that. We’ve played really well. That does pretty well against any defense.”


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*

God MrMr, you really make it hard for me to take random shots at the Steelers don't you?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts draft - where every position is a need*

WWF. there ya go.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> God MrMr, you really make it hard for me to take random shots at the Steelers don't you?


When/if the Pats totally obliterate the Steelers you can talk all the shit you want. I'll won't say a word.

I'll be too busy bitching about Dallas I'm sure.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

UDFK is resorting to desperation tactics, trying to make everyone believe that this game's outcome is already determined. He's searching for reactions from Steelers fans but ultimately everything he's saying will mean nothing if the Steelers manage to win Sunday. Are there really any confident Steelers fans here than you're trying to bring down a notch? Everyone and their mothers know how good Brady is. Trends are not proof, they allow for suggestive outcomes and nothing more. Every game has the possibility of being different.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Colts to draft Luck so they can lose 62-14 instead of 62-7*



MrMister said:


> When/if the Pats totally obliterate the Steelers you can talk all the shit you want. I'll won't say a word.
> 
> I'll be too busy bitching about Dallas I'm sure.


Too bad I'd rather have the Steelers win since I actually hate the Pats moreso than any other team. Only way I'll talk shit is if they lose 63-7, otherwise there isn't much a person can say when their team is 0-8.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

i talk shit about baseball and basketball teams while the terps, orioles, and wizards suck. i don't care much about acc football.

the colts proved football is a team sport unless you have peyton manning.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Cardinals @ *Ravens* 
*Vikings* @ Panthers
Jaguars @ *Texans*
Dolphins @ *Giants*
*Saints* @ Rams
Colts @ *Titans*
Lions @ *Broncos*
Redskins @* Bills*
* Bengals* @ Seahawks
Browns @* 49ers*
*Patriots* @ Steelers
Cowboys @ *Eagles*
* Chargers * @ Chiefs


----------



## Hulk Who?

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



ho ho inc said:


> Cardinals @ *Ravens*
> *Vikings* @ Panthers
> Jaguars @ *Texans*
> Dolphins @ *Giants*
> *Saints* @ Rams
> Colts @ *Titans*
> Lions @ *Broncos*
> Redskins @* Bills*
> * Bengals* @ Seahawks
> Browns @* 49ers*
> *Patriots* @ Steelers
> Cowboys @ *Eagles*
> * Chargers * @ Chiefs


Any reasoning behind these? Or just wild guesses?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

He went with the favourite in 11 of them, maybe 12 so I wouldn't really call them guesses. You know there's always a couple or more upsets though.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Sure I'll give my reasonings.

Cardinals @ Ravens 
Vikings @ Panthers
Jaguars @ Texans
Dolphins @ Giants
Saints @ Rams
Colts @ Titans
Lions @ Broncos
Redskins @ Bills
Bengals @ Seahawks
Browns @ 49ers
Patriots @ Steelers
Cowboys @ Eagles
Chargers @ Chiefs

Cards and Ravens, I think the Ravens will make up for losing Monday, and get back to what they do best, run the ball to set-up the run.Vikings and Panthers toss up for me, but maybe from Vikings performance last week, I imagine they get it down this week.Texans are rolling and near winning the division after beating the Titans last week.Giants just a better team in and out.Not sure Rams can keep up with the Saints offense sorry.Titans need a win to keep them in the fold in their division.Best out, and their QB out, Tebow and their defense takes advantage.Bengals are just better, and 49ers are surprising me every week, not 100% sure they will go anywhere this year.Steelers will be spread out like flies, and won't be able to keep up with the Patriots.Phila crowd, two weeks to prepare.Eagles win by 10.Chargers are good this year, Chiefs disappointing this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Cardinals @ *Ravens* 
Vikings @ *Panthers*
Jaguars @ *Texans*
Dolphins @ *Giants*
*Saints* @ Rams
Colts @ *Titans*
*Lions* @ Broncos
Redskins @* Bills*
*Bengals* @ Seahawks
Browns @* 49ers*
*Patriots* @ Steelers
Cowboys @ *Eagles*
*Chargers * @ Chiefs


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

No upsets this week Notorious?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Idk I was kinda split on Giants/Dolphins & Colts/Titans but we'll see.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Just going to throw in a hand-full of picks since I'm too lazy to do them all...

THE LEGEND OF NEWTON continues this week in the battle of the rookie QB's with the Panthers getting a home win against the fledgling Los Angeles Vikings. Peterson will no doubt have a big game against the Panthers' terrible rush defense, but the Vikings are equally-terrible at defending the pass. Expect another 300-yard performance by Newton.

Houston to crush Jacksonville in this AFC South divisional game. Even plagued by injuries, I don't expect the Texans to lose many, _if any_, divisional games this season. Crowning them. 

Tebow had a legendary 4th quarter performance last week, causing controversy throughout Miami, even got Miami's safety and running back to start calling each other names. As hilarious as that was, they do not play a shitty team this week. The Lions are pissed off definitely not the Jerry Springer story Miami is. Well... maybe their coach is, but that's okay. Just think... if Josh McDaniels still coached the Broncos, we could've seen a boxing match after the game between those two jack-offs. But nonetheless... Lions win this on the road. The Broncos will try to run the ball against a weak Detroit rush defense, but their inability to put up points will hurt them in a game against one of the best teams in the league at scoring. Game will most-likely be too far out of reach for even Superman Tebow in the 4th quarter. 

Definitely liking what I see from the Patriots' offense this year, and they're still my pick for the Super Bowl in the AFC. But judging from their abysmal inability to defend the pass, I expect Big Ben to have a field day at home. Brady is going to need another classic performance to overcome the points Pittsburgh will no doubt put up early and often in this game. And though it's always dangerous to bet against Brady, I'm picking the Steelers in this one. 

Cowboys and Eagles.... is there any doubt who I'm picking? Dallas has had difficulty finishing games to say the least, but this is the game they've been preparing for since training camp. Romo's performance in the 4th quarter has been comical all season, but so has the Eagle's defense. All eyes (including Philly's) will be on the new Dallas star at tailback Demarco Murray to see if last week's performance was a flash in the pan or if he really deserves to be spoke of in the same sentence as Emmitt Smith and Tony Dorsett. If Dallas is to win this game, that answer will need to be "yes". I'm giving the OU rookie the benefit of the doubt and picking my home town in this game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

hopefully tebow can look good for more than 5 minutes. the only thing i learned that he's as awful as i think he is and that the miami dolphins would probably lose to half of the top 10 teams in the bcs rankings.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Hell has truly frozen over, Cerbs picked the Steelers to beat the Pats .

Early and often is what we're going to need, that's for sure. Glad you're confident we can do that...


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



JM said:


> Hell has truly frozen over, Cerbs picked the Steelers to beat the Pats .
> 
> Early and often is what we're going to need, that's for sure. Glad you're confident we can do that...


I was just as shocked as you were when I saw Cerbs use the Steelers in a sentence without some form of hate towards them.

I'm still having flashbacks of last year's game against the Patriots so I'm not feeling too confident right now. If we can win 2 of our next 3 and go into the bye with 7 wins, I will be extremely happy. If we win 1 I'll still be content, but 2 wins would be ideal and give us good momentum.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

the steelers need to establish the run. the patriots are going to want the steelers to pass all day. if you run and control the clock everything should be fine. i'm hoping rashard job is on the line since it's the only time he's ran hard this season. the patriots are going to want the steelers to run b/c the arians and ben philosophy is bombs away. if ben calls his own play it's mostly a bomb. if arians has his way there's go being to scripted bombs anyway. i'm also hoping redman gets more playing time since he seems to be the only back that ben checks down to.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I'm picking the Patriots and you may or may not know how that goes. Like Dallas and Buffalo, the Steelers will have to get turnovers to be in the position to win this game. Teams are not doing well off of the bye this season, but this is New England and Tom Brady. This game is far more important for Pittsburgh too.

I found out the other day that the Steelers are the oldest team in the league. If these old men aren't flying around the field they'll lose by 3 TDs.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The core players on offence are young, It's the defence that's old. Transition is starting though with Heyward, Bryant, Carter etc.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Yeah I figured most of the old guys were on defense. That's the unit that has to fly around the field and get turnovers. It's really all on your defense because I have no doubt the Steelers can score on the NE defense. I suppose you can still without turnovers, but you'll have to outscore Brady to do it. Not sure you want to get into that type of game.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Yeah. Hampton, Farrier, Smith, Keisel, Harrison all = old. Polamalu, Clark, Taylor and Foote are getting there too. Some of our key guys on defence are still young though. Well Woodley and Timmons. I guess that's where it ends.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Old age is mostly on the line. The line has looked better with Smith being out and he's gone for the season and possibly his career. Hampton hasn't played in awhile so I don't know what to expect for him. Keisel is still playing well, and I won't bash Father Time. He has on and off games though, Foote is crap and is worse than Father Time and there's no excuse. Harrison when he finally does come back should be refreshed and the back problems he had this season should be gone.

I'm just excited for the final stretch and I need the Bengals to return to Earth fast.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I wish the Panthers could play some defense. They'd have a shot at a WC. They need to draft all defense next year, unless a OT is available to replace Otah.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I wish the Panthers could play some defense. They'd have a shot at a WC. They need to draft all defense next year, unless a OT is available to replace Otah.


Hell, they'd have a shot at that division I bet. Once they start playing defense, the Panthers are going to be scary.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Vikings-Panthers will be like 45-38 type game


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The pass D is fine. The only really bad thing about the D is the interior DL, starting 2 rookie tackles. The defense would obviously be better w/ Beason and TD, as well.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

How's the Panthers O-Line?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

They've performed very well as a whole this season. Jeff Otah (RT) is out for the season again (like the 3rd fucking time), but undrafted rookie Byron Bell has played surprisingly well. He's been flagged a bit, but he hasn't been a turnstile at RT, if you will.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Vikings-Panthers will be like 45-38 type game


This would be the week not to be playing anyone who has AP in fantasy football. The Panthers run defense is shoddy, and he will probably blow them up. Then Les Frazier will probably have the Vikings do nothing but throw the ball in the second half, where the Panthers will comeback and win.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Vikings-Panthers will be like 45-38 type game


Wouldn't surprise me, not sure who is going to actually win that game though.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Yeah I figured most of the old guys were on defense. That's the unit that has to fly around the field and get turnovers. It's really all on your defense because I have no doubt the Steelers can score on the NE defense. I suppose you can still without turnovers, but you'll have to outscore Brady to do it. Not sure you want to get into that type of game.


This is the problem. New England's defense was no prize last year either and our offense struggled. That's the worst part about being a Steelers fan - we play like shit in scenarios where we should own. I don't get it, really.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I'm surprised Dallas cut Choice today. I guess he isn't needed with both Murray and Jones, but I thought he would be kept until the offseason. 

I'm also kind of surprised at The Bears cutting Chris Harris and The Lions signing him off waivers. Interesting move that should help Detroit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

He was cut because of Phillip Tanner really. Choice fumbled yet again and Tanner replaced him last week. Tanner runs much harder and doesn't waste time trying make people miss. Choice was on his way out for sure, so this didn't surprise me.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Jones will be out by the end of the year too by the looks of things. But then again, Jerry gets a hard on for players like him.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I just bet on the Colts. Hopefully it wills them to a huge divisional win over the Titans. Go Colts!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> Jones will be out by the end of the year too by the looks of things. But then again, Jerry gets a hard on for players like him.


I hope Jones is gone. I'm not saying Murray is the savior after one game, and he's had problems with injuries in college, but Felix is a bust. It's just the cold hard truth. I hope Jerry sees this now. He's a stubborn fucker though so we'll see.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

But he went to Arkansas! He must be good!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I'm sure this is known by now but Forte had a couple of sitdown interviews earlier in the week. The most notable one was Tuesday with the Chicago Tribune and David Kaplan. Odd thing about it was that Kaplan was promoting the idea and trying to convince Forte to hold out. Forte responded cryptically by saying "I've thought long and hard about it... but I can't do it. I'll never win back my reputation with the guys in the lockerroom".

- After that, he said he obviously is unhappy and loathes the idea of risking his families' future each week. 
- He said that his door is always open, the Bears have not offered him a new deal since low-balling him in training camp.
- If they have not realized how valuable he is and how good of a player he is by now, then he does not think they ever will. Furthermore, he hopes another team will appreciate him the way he has always put the organization first.

Came off very hurt to me but shot down the rumors coming out of his camp that he would be holding out after the bye. I'll tell you one thing: If Drew Rosenhaus was his agent, Forte would not be playing at all and a new deal might have been reached at this point.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Chicago is such a cheapskate franchise.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I like how he puts the players and team first, but this ridiculous. Chicago doesn't deserve his talents, I hope he signs elsewhere.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I have to agree. It's borderline robbery to pay this guy this far under market value. Angelo can suck it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

He's cemented himself as a top 5 RB, possibly top 3 after AP and Foster.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> He's cemented himself as a top 5 RB, possibly top 3 after AP and Foster.


Who's your top 5?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I would go:

1. Foster
2. AD
3. McFadden
4. Forte
5. Fred Jackson

Based off of this year alone.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Murray based off last week alone is the best in the league :side:

I expect Rice to pass at least Jackson before seasons end but it doesn't really seem Jackson is slowing any yet. We shall see. Could just be a his year, his time sort of deal.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Good question. I don't actually have a list.

1. Peterson
2. Foster
3. Forte
4. McFadden
5. McCoy

Ray Rice gets an honorable mention. Charles and Fred Jackson are close too. Charles needs more work obviously, but he's a great dual threat.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Pretty sure the only one that is 100% is that Peterson is the best, but everyone else isn't that far behind.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I'd put Charles in the top 5, but i'm also a little biased


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pretty sure the only one that is 100% is that Peterson is the best, but everyone else isn't that far behind.


The best pure runner, I would agree. His pass catching ability has proven to be suspect. Sometimes he misses some pass-blocking assignments, too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



stadw0n306 said:


> I'd put Charles in the top 5, but i'm also a little biased


So am I since he's a Longhorn. He's clearly extremely dangerous when his knees are intact though. Pretty sure he'd be spearheading this KC resurgence.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

That is true which would basically make Peterson 1.A and Foster 1.B and Forte can be like 1.5 :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Should we be concerned about how effective Charles will be next year?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Nah, he'll recover from the injury. It was just his ACL (still major by not catastrophic) and it happened really early in the season.



Father Flex said:


> The best pure runner, I would agree. His pass catching ability has proven to be suspect. Sometimes he misses some pass-blocking assignments, too.


Peterson is a quality blocker from what I've seen of him.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Nah, he'll recover from the injury. It was just his ACL (still major by not catastrophic) and it happened really early in the season.
> 
> 
> 
> Peterson is a quality blocker from what I've seen of him.


He has improved. Peterson used to be awful in his first two years, which is why Chester Taylor was so valuable to the Vikings cause. I think Gerhardt is still the better pass-protector.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

at least he doesn't fumble nearly as much anymore, like he did last year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

He's vastly improved the deficiencies he once had.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Am I the only person who thinks Peterson is overrated? I mean, he's good but I don't think he's the best back in the league. He runs very physically, but he's not as complete catching/pass blocking/ect as Foster or Forte.

1. Arian Foster
2. Matt Forte
3. Adrian Peterson
4. Maurice Jones-Drew
5. Steven Jackson

HM: Ray Rice, Jamal Charles, Darren McFadden, Michael Turner.

DIShonorable mention: Chris "I got my big payday and quit trying" Johnson.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I don't think Peterson is overrated. Maybe overvalued considering how this game is now a QB's game. Even so, the Bears have proved you can win with a running game, special teams, and a defense without a franchise QB in the modern day. So all considered, it is hard to place a value on an elite RB nowadays.

He is the real deal.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

You overrate MJD for sure JCarb. I like Steven Jackson a lot though, but he's no McCoy. 

Peterson is solid blocker. Get with the times. They don't throw him the ball much. It's just not in their offense.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Run Run Pass, lets go Minnesota...


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

If Forte leaves the Bears, I'll be very disappointed. I'll definitely cheer for Forte whatever team he ends up on if he does leave. The Bears need to pay the man. Forte is The Bears offense.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Bears need to man the fuck up and pay the man. Pretty angry about this shit.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Yeah, LeSean McCoy is as complete of a back as Forte or Foster.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> You overrate MJD for sure JCarb.



How so?

He's second in the league in rushing yards this season. This after 2 straight 1,350+ yard seasons. He's a TD machine, and he does really well in the receiving game. Also that strong, stocky frame makes him a pretty good blocker all things considered. Maybe I do overrate him a tad, but by most he's way underrated. I mean, I think he is better than a Ray Rice easy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

He's not really a TD machine. He's rated about where he should be, bottom of the top 10/top 15. He's tough and pretty durable. I like Pocket Hercales a lot but realistically he's not a game breaker.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I'm not sure why the hell Chicago hasn't rolled out the check book for Forte. dude's a top 5 rb making back up rb money.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> He's not really a TD machine. He's rated about where he should be, bottom of the top 10/top 15. He's tough and pretty durable. I like Pocket Hercales a lot but realistically he's not a game breaker.


He's a lot better than that. You're underrating him. If his passing game and defense didn't suck so much then Jags would be winning a lot more games. He gets a lot of yards and played with an injury basically all year last year and still did great.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> He's not really a TD machine. He's rated about where he should be, bottom of the top 10/top 15. He's tough and pretty durable. I like Pocket Hercales a lot but realistically he's not a game breaker.


Well, I like him more than you but it's no big deal. And damn, I ALWAYS forget about McCoy. He is a complete back, and a beast. But he always slips my mind kind of like he always slips Andy Reid's mind.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

@UDFK: LOL top 10/15 is rated pretty high. That's of ALL the RBs in the game just in case you need more help.


@JCarb: MJD is a hoss, don't get me wrong. He's just not a top 5 guy. Opinions can differ though, it's cool.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I think i'd put him in the 7/8th spot.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Where is Frank Gore at TKOK?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

no order but:

Peterson
McFadden
Foster
Forte
Charles
McCoy
Rice
S.Jackson(they're about the same tbh)

Who else would you say is better?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Where is Frank Gore at TKOK?


AHH!!! Another great back that I always forget about. This ranking stuff at RB isn't as easy as some other positions.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> no order but:
> 
> Peterson
> McFadden
> Foster
> Forte
> Charles
> McCoy
> Rice
> S.Jackson(they're about the same tbh)
> 
> Who else would you say is better?


If you're asking me specifically that's really similar to what I posted earlier save Steven Jackson. Jackson is still really good and did great work on really shitty Rams teams too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

oh I thought you said he was a top 15 guy, looked back and you said top 10/top 15, but he is a top 10 for sure.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Yeah I say top 10/top 15 because a lot of those RBs at that point are all very comparable and very good players.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Matthews would deserve mention if he could ever stay healthy.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Where is Frank Gore at TKOK?


About the same. he had a terrible first 3 games, but has gone into beast mode the last 3.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Agreed JM. Matthews is a talented guy but I need to see a full season from him first.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

you can't be a real football fan and not have chris johnson on your list.

i'd rank running backs but my list would be awful and just filled with players i prefer. since i still hold the belief that colt mccoy is the best quarterback in the nfl.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

It's almost easier to say the starting backs that suck these days. Even with it being a QB league right now there are a lot of good competent backs.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Mathews is pretty sensational in his own right. But the Chargers are a team I root for and follow (when not rooting for Chicago) in my spare time. That could be why I am so high on him when others aren't.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

well after having him on my fantasy team I must disagree IMP.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

You know, for the NFL being such a pass happy league there are a ton of great backs. I mean, even guys like Rashard Mendenhall, DeAngelo Williams, Fred Jackson, and Cedric Benson. While not top 10 guys are still very damn good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



IMPULSE said:


> you can't be a real football fan and not have chris johnson on your list.
> 
> i'd rank running backs but my list would be awful and just filled with players i prefer. since i still hold the belief that colt mccoy is the best quarterback in the nfl.


This made me laugh cause I got the joke.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



IMPULSE said:


> you can't be a real football fan and not have chris johnson on your list.



I'm sorry, but he doesn't deserve to be on any list. He held out, got his big pay day and then did what his former teammate Haynesworth did. Got lazy, and quit playing.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> well after having him on my fantasy team I must disagree IMP.


mendy sucks and i'll probably dislike until he wins a super bowl to make up for costing the steelers the game.

tell him that on twitter so he can say you aren't a real fan.

i hope ocho doesn't reappear since he'll be playing a team he's familiar with.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Jonathan Stewart is better than DeAngelo Williams. I find myself wondering why Carolina kept DeAngelo, considering how good Stewart is and the fact that Carolina's a passing team now. Hell, Mike Goodson would be very productive in this offense (He's more of a pass-catching, scat back. Would do wonders if given the chance, seeing as DeAngelo is a below average receiver).



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> He's a lot better than that. You're underrating him. *If his passing game and defense didn't suck so much then Jags would be winning a lot more games. *He gets a lot of yards and played with an injury basically all year last year and still did great.


You realize how absurd of a comment that is, right?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

:lmao now I remember.

obviously I was trying to make a point that everyone except MJD basically sucks on the Jags WWF.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Might as well say if we scored 20 more points a game and gave up 10 less we'd be in business.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I know, but if every teams' D and passing game didn't suck, they'd all win a lot of games. It applies to any team in basically any sport.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

the jags could be a good team if they had an offense this year. their defense is actually good and top ten in almost every category that matters to me.

@ WWF it's the raven fan's motto.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> I know, but if every teams' D and passing game didn't suck, they'd all win a lot of games.


As long as their special teams don't give up multiple TDs a game. Looking at you SD.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> I know, but if every teams' D and passing game didn't suck, they'd all win a lot of games. It applies to any team in basically any sport.


Did you miss my last post? I was making a point that MJD is the only good part of the Jags. Obviously my comment was the serious.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

i remember thinking if the steelers only had a pass defense and then the run defense goes to shit. at least the steeler's secondary is young with a raw prospect in allen and curtis brown who always seems to be hurt.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I was making a point that MJD is the only good part of the Jags.


The Jags are not a good team, but I beg to differ this point. They got a couple really good players on their defense. Especially Terrance Knighton. He;s one of the best DT's in the league yet nobody knows who he is because the team stinks.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



IMPULSE said:


> i remember thinking if the steelers only had a pass defense and then the run defense goes to shit. at least the steeler's secondary is young with a raw prospect in allen and curtis brown who always seems to be hurt.


Actually I think the Steelers are going to be alot better in pass defense very soon. As are main stay run stuffers on the D-Line like Hampton, Hoke, and Smith(already on IR) are close to retirement. The news guys like Heyward, Hood, and McLendon while not run stuffing D-Linemen are damn good young pass rushing linemen. Give them a little more time to develop and the Steelers will be able to get damn good pressure just off the D-Line. The run D I think is going to take a big hit though. In fact, it already has.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

steelers need a nose tackle bad but me saying that means they won't draft any.

hoke is old but solid. hampton has been crap. my smith hate has erased since at the end of day he's a good guy, but it shouldn't take a injury to have him backup hood when hood has shown he's good. steelers defense also has a big issue with letting young players on the field and the linebackers are kinda soft at the moment when a starter and his backup are both injured.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Dolphins/Giants and Vikings/Panthers for me. Blah. Well, the latter should be alright I guess. 

Then @4 I get Skins/Bills, Pats/Steelers and Bengals/Trojans. Weird that I get more 4 o'clock games than 1 o'clock games.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I've got Jaguars/Texans, Patriots/Steelers, & Redskins/Bills, and of course the SNF game.

Won't lie that Kris Jenkins Halloween skit got a couple laughs from me. I was rolling at the LeBron reference.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Vikings/Panthers then Lions/Broncos


----------



## killacamt

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

today I get Vikings/Panthers and Giants/Dolphins @ 1pm then @ 4 I get Pats/Steelers then the Sunday Night Football game


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I think this is the Colts best chance to get a win this week.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ravens/Cards, Giants/Dolphins, Pats/Steelers and Eagles/Cowboys today. Can't say I'm too excited with the early games but I'll watch the Ravens/Cards one just because CBS production quality makes me feel like it's 2002. :side:


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Maybe vs. the Titans at Indy later in the year when Tennessee is out of it but it wouldn't shock me too much if Indy pulled out a win after the beating Houston laid on Tennessee. And if Johnson doesn't get it going now against the Colts then when will he?

And I have Colts/Titans & Vikings/Panthers and then Pats/Steelers


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I can either watch RedZone or Saints vs Rams or Giants vs Dolphins at 1. I think I'll keep Redzone on.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Won't lie, I do like the Texans red jerseys.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Same here. I think their red jerseys are better than the blue.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

i wonder if the saints will put up 60 again


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Sound is failing in the Panthers/Vikings game. Fucking Fox.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Good ole' Eli underperforming on the first drive. I swear - these NY Giants perform to the level of their competition all too much. Sometimes it is a good thing, most of the time it's bad; especially when you are facing Miami.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Baby Animal almost picked off Brees. That'd be interesting to see if the Rams actually keep this a close game.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

A winless team is making the Giants look like shit right now. Oh great.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Steve Slaton and Reggie Bush getting the handoffs in Miami? Is it 2008 again?


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

But isn't it just like the Giants to pull out a win at Buffalo just to come back and look terrible right now against Miami?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Don't worry, Miami will tank.

They don't wanna drop back in the Luck sweepstakes.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Miami TD. That's the 8th this year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Blaine Gabbert just got hurt.

Luke McCown looks like he's coming in.

Any chance that the Jags could've had is now gone, prepare for McCown's 4 interceptions.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Gotta love that Ravens secondary.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ravens have another sack. This is brutal. Poor Kolb.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Self-inflicting penalties killed this drive for the G-Men.

EDIT: Maybe not. Huge gain for Manningham.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

MUNNERLYN. IMO the Panthers are gonna win this game.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I'm contemplating opening a vBookie for how much longer Chris Johnson will be in Tennessee. I'm guessing a year, max.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

fpalm Harbaugh said they'd game planned around their biggest receiving threat. I'm pretty sure Fitz is a big time receiver, so uh, why the fuck did they allow that?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Giants.. you are playing a WINLESS TEAM!!! Jiminy Jack Christmas they are making you look like fools!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Chris Johnson should have never held out. Training camp would have helped CJ2Yards.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

And the boos are starting again for Chris Johnson. Doesn't help that Ringer gained 7 the play before.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Little late sitting down for football today. I guess I'm watching Panthers/Vikings now? Not many games


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

CJ has to be benched. I won't be shocked if this guy is out of the league in two years.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Oh jesus what a catch.

Edit: And yeah, CJ's career is done. I guess he's happy with his 2000 yards and fat contract, which is OK I guess. Maybe he feels like he's achieved all he wants.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I don't think that's a Steve Smith TD. But a good catch nonetheless.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

LOL @ the Dolphins winning the line of scrimmage battle. Only the Giants would allow Matt Moore to transcend into a QB with a 100% completion percentage.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Brad Evans from Yahoo on Chris Johnson: "Awesome start for CJ2K -- 5 att, 1-yd. All hope will be lost if he can't surpass 100 yards today. A one-legged tortoise could rip Indy."


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> Edit: And yeah, CJ's career is done. I guess he's happy with his 2000 yards and fat contract, which is OK I guess. Maybe he feels like he's achieved all he wants.


Well some here think he's shying away from contact but I think it's just missing training camp and him losing a step for whatever reason.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Aid180 said:


> Chris Johnson should have never held out. Training camp would have helped CJ2Yards.


Training Camp?

Sorry, this guygot his money, and that is all he cares about. Lil Wayne JR is going to be cut in the next year or two. He is another Larry Johnson type.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

none of these early games are appealing. 

just awful.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Seriously. Indy is the final straw. It can't be the offensive line if he can't get it going against Indy.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



KingCrash said:


> Well some here think he's shying away from contact but I think it's just missing training camp and him losing a step for whatever reason.


It's probably a combination of missing training camp, being overworked the past 2 years, and just not caring. 

He's also lost a lot of his speed, so I imagine missing training camp, getting in there, and realizing you're not as fast as you used to be must be weird and hard to adjust to.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Nice pass by Moore :lmao

I guess that's why they're winless.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Seriously. Indy is the final straw. It can't be the offensive line if he can't get it going against Indy.


It never was. I remember having an argument two seasons ago, people saying he was better than AP. I said wait a couple seasons because this was exactly what I knew would happen.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I still just can't get used to Marv Albert calling NFL games. It makes miss the NBA more. :sad:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I don't think it was/is the offensive line either. I'm just saying he can't use that excuse after this game.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The Rams are making the game against the Saints interesting.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Dolphins and Rams both doing decent.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Congratulations to the 1% of fantasy football owners who started Matt Moore.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Carolina is fucking up Minnesota too. The score is close but it won't be for much longer if the Panthers keep playing like this.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

AP has always been miles ahead of CJ2K simply because he frequently EASILY makes something out of nothing. A gap won't open like it should so he instead just runs right through someone. CJ2K has always relied on big plays opened up by the OL.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> I don't think it was/is the offensive line either. I'm just saying he can't use that excuse after this game.


The line's not great at run-blocking right now but for Johnson to just say it's not him and that if you think it is you don't know football is laughable.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Father Flex said:


> Congratulations to the 1% of fantasy football owners who started Matt Moore.


Or the 0% that started Steve Slaton who also has a TD.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Good defensive stand there forcing the Punt for the Ravens. Kolb looked so damn jittery in that series, it's beautiful.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



JM said:


> AP has always been miles ahead of CJ2K simply because he frequently EASILY makes something out of nothing. A gap won't open like it should so he instead just runs right through someone. CJ2K has always relied on big plays opened up by the OL.


Peterson is not doing this today. Panthers are kicking his and his offensive linemen's asses.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Apparently Peterson called CJ and told him to keep his head up. That was nice of him, but the ship's sailed.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Joe Flacco continuing to fucking suck. Stop that shit, you cunt.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Munnerlyn and Harvin got into a fist fight on the sidelines and there were no flags called. Wow.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Peterson is not doing this today. Panthers are kicking his and his offensive linemen's asses.


lol, maybe so, but generally speaking...


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Carolina's D has looked good today. I was expecting a shootout, but that doesn't look promising at the moment.

At least Panthers fans are getting their wish and Stewart is carrying the load.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Blocked punt leading to a TD will probably be all the offense the Titans need (or will get) today.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Aid180 said:


> Munnerlyn and Harvin got into a fist fight on the sidelines and there were no flags called. Wow.


They flagged Harvin.



JM said:


> lol, maybe so, but generally speaking...


I was just being a douche. THAT GUY.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ravens and their fuckups ... keep it going.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

fpalm Just fucking awesome there. Awesome.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Chris Johnson is pathetic.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> They flagged Harvin.


Ah. They didn't mention that on RedZone. And Wells gets a TD. I've got more TDs on my fantasy bench than actual roster. :no:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Punt block returned for a touchdown by Tennessee. :hb


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Oh Minnesota, you suck. The best scenario for them is to lose out, get the number one pick, and then trade it for a shitload of picks and players.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

baltimore fans shouldn't worry. at least the team will show up for pittsburgh.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Damn, well at least Joe can still pick up a 1st down on the ground. It hasn't all gone to shit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ringer has 3 for 17. Did they bench Chris Johnson?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Arizona is my new second favourite team for the week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

AP: 6 rushes, 0 yards. :hmm:


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ravens :lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I can't wait for the Detroit vs Denver game. Supposedly Fox has given Denver a college offensive playbook for Tebow.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

flacco is 4-11 36 yards :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Who is the backup in Baltimore? You guys need a new QB. Flacco will not do this for you.


Great return by Patrick Peterson. I forgot Arizona got him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

PATRICK PETERSON SWAG!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Troy Smith?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

This has to be bizzaro week. All these games are going really strange with random players suddenly doing good.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The Ravens are fucked. Ray Lewis isn't going to play forever, so the time's now or never, and thanks to Flacco, it looks like it's gonna be never.

Edit: :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

pittsburgh west is finally doing work

i remember patrick peterson getting frustrated with wallace last week


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Oi. There just aren't words to describe how fucked up this really is.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

LaMarr Woodley was right the Ravens won't make the Super Bowl with Joe Flacco at QB


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I'm pretty sure I'm going to vomit. Pretty sure.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

It's a shame that the Ravens collapse is happening this week instead of next week.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Thanks Baltimore, you just killed me in my Survivor pool.

EDIT: :lmao And another TD for Arizona.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

so are the commentators going to seal the ravens fate like they did the steelers in week one. if they lose this game that is and the way it's looking this is a massacre.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Another Cardinals TD? Wow. Ravens look fantastic.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Jax just scored off a passing TD, yeah buddy. Didn't think they had it in em.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

baltimore sun and message boards are going to be great reading material for me if this keeps up


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I love how the two weeks after I said Baltimore would probably have the 2nd best record in the NFL this year they've had embarrassing performances.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

11 YARD RUN BY CHRIS JOHNSON. OMG HE'S BACK GUYS.

fpalm


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Holy shit Chris Johnson ran for 10 yards. Miracle.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The Cardinals? Jesus, Joe. Really?

I'm having Kyle Boller flashbacks like a Vietnam vet. What the fuck is going on?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

meh. the ravens will have all the motivation in the world and more for next week.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

How is it that both Flacco and Ryan have gone backwards in their careers this year?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Chris Johnson ran for 10 yards. Who mad?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Jacksonville's defense is pretty freaking solid it seems. This will be a tough team to beat if they get their QB play squared away.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

LMAO @ Munnerlyn stripping the ball from Harvin right inside the red zone. Vikes suck.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Jacksonville's defense is pretty freaking solid it seems. This will be a tough team to beat if they get their QB play squared away.


Yeah that's what I noticed. Jacksonville has a good defense, I feel like once they get their QB & WR chemistry going, they could be a good team.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The Vikings need a rebuild. Their defense put together is older than my grandmother.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> How is it that both Flacco and Ryan have gone backwards in their careers this year?


flacco seems to have peaked. maybe ryan has too. then again cam cameron has had more hands on approach with flacco this year, so maybe that explains it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Alright, if we can get a TD here.....

We can be down 14 at the Half. fpalm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Blaine Gabbart completing consecutive passes.

LOLTexans.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

What's going on this week, Rams beating Saints, Cards killing Baltimore & Miami over Giants?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The Rams block a punt then score a TD with Jackson. Wow.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The Cards are undefeated when Patrick Peterson scores. #JustSayin


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



RKO920 said:


> The Vikings need a rebuild. Their defense put together is older than my grandmother.


So is Pittsburgh's and we're 5-2.

Vikings are without Winfield so I'm sure that's not helping.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Nice awareness there Joe, just stand there & wait for it.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Cam need to learn to hold onto the ball. 

Oh and LOLCOLTS.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Giants finally catalyze the offense with the two minute drill. Still getting whooped by the Fins. I look for Bradshaw to dominate the second half. Enough of the experimenting with Jacobs. Fumbles first handoff, almost intentionally drops a screen. It is obvious he wants no part of being with the Giants. Give up on him. DJ Ware is more than capable of spelling Bradshaw.



notorious_187 said:


> Blaine Gabbart completing consecutive passes.
> 
> LOLTexans.


wut? As if it has never happened before...


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Can't spell Painter without INT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Father Flex said:


> wut? As if it has never happened before...


It was a shot at Jax being the worst passing team in the league and Gabbert having the worst completion percentage in the league.

Great, Gabbert just threw a pick.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Aaaaand we get a FG out of that long ass drive, thanks to Joe eating those 2 sacks.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> So is Pittsburgh's and we're 5-2.
> 
> Vikings are without Winfield so I'm sure that's not helping.


Yes, but they still have players who execute ala Farrior, Polomalu, and etc.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Hey IMP is Harrison still out? Farrior's out today so if Harrison's out too ... ahhhh.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Titans finally woke up and realized they're playing the Colts.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

^ I think Harrison's out too as well as Farrior & Hines Ward.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Wards not playing DH.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Yeah all three are out. Brady is gonna rip them apart.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

17-0 Rams with AJ Feeley.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Woot. Brandon Lloyd TD!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Holy shit 17-0 St. Louis over NO. This really shocks me. Arizona over Baltimore doesn't really shock me, but the Rams over NO does. Perhaps the Rams will have a good 2nd half of the season and play more like we thought they would.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

@ susan

doesn't matter that much to me if the ravens lose. the bengals will just be in first place assuming they win.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

And Nate Washington has the same amount of rushing TDs and Chris Johnson.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



IMPULSE said:


> @ susan
> 
> doesn't matter that much to me if the ravens lose. the bengals will just be in first place assuming they win.


That would be hilarious. Its probably gonna happen too. The only time I've seen the Bengals was during the 49ers/Bengals game, and they were horrible that game. Of course, the Niners were too.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I can't wait for when the Niners fail in the playoffs and their fans all come back down to Earth.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> I can't wait for when the Niners fail in the playoffs and their fans all come back down to Earth.


The Rams are rising from the ashes. The Niners haven't won the West yet.:side:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

bengals schedule is making me mad. reality needs to smack that team fast.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> I can't wait for when the Niners fail in the playoffs and their fans all come back down to Earth.


I fully expect us to lose our first playoff game. There is a good shot that we could get a first round bye though; the East is a mess and if New Orleans loses and we win, we will be 2 games ahead of them.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Unfortunately, Brady is most likely going to smack The Steelers with reality IMPULSE.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

the seahawks better embarrass the bengals. i be amused if the seahawks came back and won the division again.

also lol @ the nfc south.

ok rko


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Well at least the Saints are also losing to a winless team. I don't feel as bad. 

lol, the Giants' schedule for the rest of the season SUCKS. Damn that's tough!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Much better coming out of the Half. I suppose Ray & T Sizzle threatened to fuck him up if he kept that shit up.

I doubt it'll hold.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Remember when the Giants used to have the best O-Line in football? Not so much anymore.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

If someone told me that the Rams defense would be great today, I would have given them their crazy pill. Wow. Another sack on Brees.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

SMITTY~!

Aside from the fumbles, Cam's had another fantastic game. His best passing performance thus far.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I can't believe Cam Newton has been so good this year. Carolina is going to be a strong team in a few years once they get a few more pieces.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Once again the D comes through with a stop & another sack, now we just need Joe to play like someone other than himself.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Someone wake me up when this SJax nightmare is over.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

24-0 Rams. Stunned. You know everything is working for you when on 4th down you go for it and get 20+ yards.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Who dat? Steven Jackson scored again? Dang.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Another drive. Another sack. Another fumble. fpalm


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I feel sorry for the Ravens fans. I am indifferent to them, but they are just hard to watch right now.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

It really is. I don't recognize THAT offense.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ahmad Bradshaw is hurt? That stings for the Giants.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

That's why AP is the best.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Wow, back in sync for Boldin. 100+ yards & Joe hasn't passed to any red jerseys or put the ball on the ground.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Whew. Ray Rice baby. Salvage this stinking pile of dogshit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



JM said:


> That's why AP is the best.


You saw that TD run then. Dude is just amazing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

lulz, an interception just when we needed it.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

It's like the Ravens let the Cardinals go up. But now they're like "okay guys joke's over, time for us to win now."


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

weren't we arguing that AP isn't that complete because he isn't effective in the passing game? 4 catches for 78 yards is pretty damn good, maybe all he's needed is a QB that is willing to throw to him.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



KingCrash said:


> It's like the Ravens let the Cardinals go up. But now they're like "okay guys joke's over, time for us to win now."


Fuck that, I'd say Ray Lewis threatened to murder someone else (allegedly). Playing half ass like this is just embarrassing.

I just want the Cards to keep hugging our receivers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> weren't we arguing that AP isn't that complete because he isn't effective in the passing game? 4 catches for 78 yards is pretty damn good, maybe all he's needed is a QB that is willing to throw to him.


I never said he was a bad receiver. The fact is he's good at everything nowadays. Vikings hadn't really involved him in the passing game yet this year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Man, up for the 1st time this game against the Cards in the 4th fucking quarter.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

This Ravens/Cards game is amazing. Its like the Cardinals remembered in the 2nd half that they are just the Arizona Cardinals and started sucking again.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> I never said he was a bad receiver. The fact is he's good at everything nowadays. Vikings hadn't really involved him in the passing game yet this year.


Wasn't talking about you. Some were saying AP isn't as good as Forte or Foster because he wasn't as a complete player as them.

Hey Dolphins you wanna win or something and stop giving up leads?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

great play by eli and cruz


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

It was nice of the Dolphins to sling shot Cruz into the end zone there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

And that's where Jax lost the game.

Oh well, hopefully, the Titans can get the win.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The replay really showed the ridiculousness of Cruz's TD there. 3 Dolphins converging on him after the catch and the one that goes for the tackle picks the other two and redirects Cruz to a clear path to the end zone. Fun.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I can't believe Kolb dodged that sack.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Son of a bitch, you're telling me. Now we're jammed up with a tie. At home. Against the Cards. fpalm


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Players are allowed to wear necklaces/chains? I thought that would be illegal in the league.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I can't believe the Panthers are going to lose this game. These are the games you absolutely have to win and they're blowing it.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Panthers can still win it. They've got a shot.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Another stupid fucking penalty sets up the 3 & Out.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Dolphins :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Aid180 said:


> Panthers can still win it. They've got a shot.


I doubt it. They haven't exactly been known for finishing games this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

why are you laughing IH, we needed them to win. Those bastards be throwing games and tanking hard. :side:


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> I doubt it. They haven't exactly been known for finishing games this year.


Neither has Minnesota.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Curtis Painter has more rushing yards then either of the Titans backs.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Giants win in a game that was a lot closer than it should have been. Jesus Christ that was crazy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

:lmao Painter got 66 yards rushing? He might not be our starting QB next year, but maybe we should give him a try him at RB, can't get any worse can it. Carter has been good though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

BRANDON LAFELL

Clutch motherfucker.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Painter has more rushing yards than Newton this week. That's crazy.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> BRANDON LAFELL
> 
> Clutch motherfucker.


And yet that other guy (Nanee? maybe, idk) is still starting :/


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Rams are going to be the first winless team to win. Wow.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

C'mon, Smitty...



DH said:


> And yet that other guy (Nanee? maybe, idk) is still starting :/


That's what me, and every other Panthers fan, is saying.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

And the Rams pretty much cinch a win with a interception return for a TD. Down to the Dolphins and Colts in the Suck For Luck Sweepstakes.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

DEM RAMS.

Niners have some competition in the West :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Hey WWF how about them PANTHERS? :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

He missed. He FUCKING MISSED. A 30 YARD FIELD GOAL. YOU FUCKING ****.

We cut Kasay for this ......?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Wow... Cam Newton should be the starting kicker.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I knew they'd blow it fpalm


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Panthers should totally be apart of the new title, or Saints, but missing a FG from there and losing to the Vikings is just too funny.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Beanie Wells goes from out for two weeks to 80+ yards and a TD against the Ravens. I'm shocked.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

So Ringer had 60 yds on 14 carries. CJ had 34 on 14 as well.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ringer for new starter.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Long has been buttfucking Brees and the o-line all game


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

So Texans rushed Foster 31 teams even on a terrible game instead of trying to run Tate? This just makes me hate them more.


----------



## Olympus

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

We need to trade Cam Newton. He doesn't deserve this. It's the only humane thing to do.

All that for a missed 30 yard field goal. Fuck you Mare. Please die on your way back to the locker room...or anytime before the next game.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> So Ringer had 60 yds on 14 carries. CJ had 34 on 14 as well.


Can't even remember if I saw Johnson in the game in the 4th quarter besides shots of Nate Washington talking to him trying to pump him up.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Looked like a TD to me. (In Denver)


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

DH why don't you put your CJ sig up again, he is your favorite player and all.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Aid180 said:


> Wow... Cam Newton should be the starting kicker.


:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Scorpion said:


> We need to trade Cam Newton. He doesn't deserve this. It's the only humane thing to do.
> 
> All that for a missed 30 yard field goal. Fuck you Mare. Please die on your way back to the locker room...or anytime before the next game.


You're an abomination to all Panthers fans. Please, leave.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> So Ringer had 60 yds on 14 carries. CJ had 34 on 14 as well.


Surprise. 

Honestly, if the Titans give them each 10-15 carries each week they'll be OK. They did that this week and the team as a whole ran for about 100.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

It's hard to tell. It could be a Tebow TD.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> DH why don't you put your CJ sig up again, he is your favorite player and all.


Ignore the sig, I can't even wear my jersey


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

YES! Fucking Sack by Eddie F'N Kreuger! 

Now come on Flacco, don't fail us again, just get in close enough for the FG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> You're an abomination to all Panthers fans. Please, leave.


he wasn't serious, just stating that everyone except Cam and Smith suck which might as well be true.

Oh and Vinatieri>Mare.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I would be mad, but at least the Titans won.

We'll see how the Texans do in November, seeing as the last time they won a game in November was 2008.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

So no TD for Tebow. One of those plays where the call would have stayed either way most likely.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Baltimore has this.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

TORRIE MOTHERFUCKING SMITH BITCHES!

*Ahem*

Flacco comes through for us with that nice throw & Smith reels it in.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Maybe the Cardinals should've went to every Rams game and they probably wouldn't have been in the Suck for Luck sweepstakes.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

if he misses it


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Whew & we escape with a fucking W.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Steelers offense getting it done early. Need at least 3 here. 7 would be grand.

EDIT: I quite like Heath Miller.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Thank God the Ravens won. If the Saints and Ravens both lost to bad teams I might be on suicide watch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

hey WWF looks like the Colts aren't the only team with every position, except QB, as a need.

:lmao @ Pats' D.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Instant Karma said:


> Thank God the Ravens won. If the Saints and Ravens both lost to bad teams I might be on suicide watch.


fpalm We almost completely fucked that one up.

Flacco managed to redeem himself on the 2nd half, which he seems to be making his thing. 336 yards, much fucking better but if we bring that shit to Pittsburgh....:no:


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Pretty funny that the Steelers are beating Team TE with strong TE plays.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Thank god Heath Miller dropped the pass.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

If you're the Broncos how do you leave a guy wide open like that in the back of the endzone?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> hey WWF looks like the Colts aren't the only team with every position, except QB, as a need.
> 
> :lmao @ Pats' D.


...?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

your team sucks as much as the Colts bro.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

nice TD by the Steelers, whole drive was actually great. now lets see if they can stop Brady or if he's just going to have his way with them.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

2 wins say otherwise.

I do have to give thanks to Painter, though. Got me nearly 16 points on Rodgers' bye week.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Touchdowwwwwwn. That's what we needed. It'll be nice if the Pats D is that pathetic all game.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Stafford TD. TO Titus Young.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> 2 wins say otherwise.
> 
> I do have to give thanks to Painter, though. Got me nearly 16 points on Rodgers' bye week.


I'd love to see them without Cam.

Your win was a lock anyways, playing the worst player in our league, and Painter needs to learn how to throw as good as he runs.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Way to go Mare.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'd love to see them without Cam.
> 
> Your win was a lock anyways, playing the worst player in our league, and Painter needs to learn how to throw as good as he runs.


I dunno, man. Derek Anderson might play pretty well, he takes this shit seriously.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

IT'S BRADY TIME!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

3 and out with great field position? Maybe Steelers can win this. Though the blitzing will need to stop otherwise they will get torched.

@ WWF, he is the most serious player in the NFL. Nothing is a laughing matter to him.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



notorious_187 said:


> IT'S BRADY TIME!!!


How'd he do? 3 and out! Bam Bam Bam


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> I dunno, man. Derek Anderson might play pretty well, he takes this shit seriously.


I gotta wonder why we don't bring back Kasay (an original Panther) for someone as shit as Mare.

Wasn't like we were bringing in a young guy to take over the reigns.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Big Ben is going to throw an INT. I can already feel it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I gotta wonder why we don't bring back Kasay (an original Panther) for someone as shit as Mare.
> 
> Wasn't like we were bringing in a young guy to take over the reigns.


I've been thinking the same thing ever since he was signed.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ben has 1 turnover in the past 3 weeks, and it was on a miscommunication by the receiver. Ben owns, 'nuff said.

Damn Arians and his quick throws.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Cotchery with his first catch as a Steeler. WR depth is nice.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> Ben has 1 turnover in the past 3 weeks, and it was on a miscommunication by the receiver. Ben owns, 'nuff said.


:lmao Titans, Cards, and Jags. What great defenses. Not saying Pats are good, but they can create a turnover.

Him running around and throwing near defenders will get him a pick.

:lmao Miller is owning the Pats.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

This defense. :sad:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I know NE's D is garbage, but they can't stop Heath fucking Miller? Really?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> I know NE's D is garbage, but they can't stop Heath fucking Miller? Really?


Immensely underrated as a receiver. Has been making clutch catches for years.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I forget who said it a few minutes ago, but it's definitely ironic that Heath is owning when all anyone talked about all week was the Pats TE's.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> I know NE's D is garbage, but they can't stop Heath fucking Miller? Really?


Heath Miller is not a bad receiver.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> I forget who said it a few minutes ago, but it's definitely ironic that Heath is owning when all anyone talked about all week was the Pats TE's.


It was me. Now it's Wallace that's getting it done.

Again, gotta get points on this drive too. You know Brady will get it going.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I think this is Mike Tomlin's dream first quarter. This couldn't have gone better, hopefully we can continue to keep Brady off the field.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Pat Chung is my man!

Ahh, too bad this defense still sucks.

WHAT UP BIG VINCE!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Steelers really needed a TD says MrObvious. Maybe they'll fake the FG.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ben took that sack thanks to the Baconator falling on his damn leg.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

We'll take 3. Ben being 14/20 thus far and Brady only running 3 plays is great. Although I'm worried that Brady's now pissed and is going to unleash hell on our D.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ah well. All in all, Brady was off the field for 95% of the quarter and we (should) have 10 points. Good stuff.

EDIT: Ben


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

You really wanted that TD. FGs might be ok against the Cardinals, but not against NE.

He's fine JM. He has to be decapitated to not play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Have the Steelers even been able to score in the second half in the last two games?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

No doubt. No one really expected this though so you gotta take the positives. Need another good stand here.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Only a 3 man rush? I don't think so.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Have the Steelers even been able to score in the second half in the last two games?


Just stop dude. The Steelers don't suck so get over it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Good to see Faulk back from injury, been out for over a year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I'm going with a bold prediction: Ocho gets his first TD as a Patriot.

LET'S GO PATS!

Whoop these punk ass bitches!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

lulz @ late flags.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Just stop dude. The Steelers don't suck so get over it.


That was a honest question, since I remember they didn't against the Jags and I don't really remember the Cards game except they almost got back in it or something. They did get a TD against the cards though and a couple of FGs


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

This ref's a .......


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Come on defence. Get this done.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Brady has forever in the pocket and doesn't get a pass done? That's surprising.

:lmao Brady doesn't know how to throw the ball away and gets owned.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Damn Gay is playing surprisingly decent this year.

WOODLEY~!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

What a clusterfuck of a drive.

We gotta get it together for the 2nd half.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Woodleyyyyyy. This is quite nice.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

That was impressive. Outstanding coverage by the Steelers on that drive.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I know the Browns are awful but in the 2nd quarter on 4th and goal just take the three.

EDIT: And there's the pick from Big Ben.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Is the dominant Steelers D back? I hope so.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

hey DH what about Ben not having turnovers?

I'm going to :lmao if Brady doesn't score a TD this drive. Just love watching the Pats fail.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

What up Gary G!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ugh, that's gonna be the momentum changer. Giving Brady free points = dumb.

@UDK - I guess he should play mistake-free like Curtis PaINTer.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Whoops.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

That was a Romo-like INT there. Obviously that one stings a bit.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

fpalm @ Branch's TD dance.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> Ugh, that's gonna be the momentum changer. Giving Brady free points = dumb.
> 
> @UDK - I guess he should play mistake-free like Curtis PaINTer.


Ahhh....I see what you did there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Well that hurts the Steelers quite a bit, instead of driving the field again, keeping Brady off the field and potentially getting more points, they give up a TD. Hopefully this doesn't fuel Brady though and he continues to struggle the next drive.

DH I just simply pointed out that Ben was going to get a turnover and you acted as if Ben wasn't going to get one since he's been good the last couple of games against bad defenses. He was throwing balls near defenders this whole game and I just saw one coming.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> fpalm @ Branch's TD dance.


That's the Funky Chicken. It's old school.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

If Ben doesn't put up points on the next drive I hope someone on the defense gives him an earful. He may have just lost the game for us.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Sanders was just a tad open there.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> That's the Funky Chicken. It's old school.


:no: I'm well aware of what it was, rather, what it was supposed to be before it was butchered on national television.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Tarvis Jackson's first play back in as Seattle qb - fumbled exchange and a turnover.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I want to see Roethlisberger get a rushing TD and then do the chicken. He could pull it off magically I suspect.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



KingCrash said:


> Tarvis Jackson's first play back in as Seattle qb - fumbled exchange and a turnover.


It's Tarvaris to you.

Don't ever disrespect the GOAT like that.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I wish we could play a Pats caliber defence every week.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well that hurts the Steelers quite a bit, instead of driving the field again, keeping Brady off the field and potentially getting more points, they give up a TD. Hopefully this doesn't fuel Brady though and he continues to struggle the next drive.
> 
> DH I just simply pointed out that Ben was going to get a turnover and you acted as if Ben wasn't going to get one since he's been good the last couple of games against bad defenses. He was throwing balls near defenders this whole game and I just saw one coming.


That would be naive of me to assume that Ben would never turn the ball over again. I just hope the interception was enough to get the bad out of his system, which it seems to be because aside from the pick he's been pretty darn good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

We have AWESOME TD celebrations in this game.:side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



JM said:


> I wish we could play a Pats caliber defence every week.


You have? The only good defense you've played is the Ravens. Every other team has had either a bad secondary or a bad defense in general. 

Though, after this week you'll have a string of games against great/good defenses.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Steelers score again and the dances just keep getting worse.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You have? The only good defense you've played is the Ravens. Every other team has had either a bad secondary or a bad defense in general.


Texans. Not that their D is awesome but it's improving. 

Our only losses have been to the Texans and the Ravens. I'm not too ashamed of that.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You have? The only good defense you've played is the Ravens. Every other team has had either a bad secondary or a bad defense in general.
> 
> Though, after this week you'll have a string of games against great/good defenses.


Have you been watching? The Pats have been NON EXISTENT for pretty much every pass play except the INT. We haven't played this. We haven't played many good defences but this is a new level.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Jaguars have a good defense. If their offense could do anything it'd be more clear.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> Texans. Not that their D is awesome but it's improving.
> 
> Our only losses have been to the Texans and the Ravens. I'm not too ashamed of that.


They have a great pass rush, but their secondary is complete shit.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^No they don't.
> 
> 
> 
> They have a great pass rush, but their secondary is complete shit.


OK, but don't you think the pass rush covers up the secondary? Especially against our o-line carousel.

Edit: Nice to see the Lions looking more Lion-like. Tebow's going to need to pick it up before the last 3 minutes if he wants to win this game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



JM said:


> Have you been watching? The Pats have been NON EXISTENT for pretty much every pass play except the INT. We haven't played this. We haven't played many good defences but this is a new level.


I know Pats D is bad, bottom three in the league imo, I was just saying you haven't really played any good defenses.




DH said:


> OK, but don't you think the pass rush covers up the secondary? Especially against our o-line carousel.


Yeah it does, but the Colts also did good against your offense so its not like that's anything special.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Very impressed with the Steelers' coverage so far. Brady has had forever and still can't find open receivers.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I know Pats D is bad, bottom three in the league imo, I was just saying you haven't really played any good defenses.


Which is why I wish they played Ds this bad every week! 

lol at Polamalu hitching a piggy back.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Woodley is on pace for 18 sacks :|

Too bad we can't get this kind of pressure every play. Brady has all day to throw.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Please miss.

EDIT:


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The Pats should consider themselves very lucky to only be down 1 score going into half.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The Steelers are doing pretty good. This is a pretty good game so far.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

So are the Steelers that largest fanbase no here?

Or is it just JM & DH?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



notorious_187 said:


> So are the Steelers that largest fanbase no here?
> 
> Or is it just JM & DH?


Pretty sure they are. JM, DH, and IMP. Well at least they're the most active so they're the ones I've been trolling, otherwise I wouldn't be mentioning the Steelers at all since I really don't care about them.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Roethlisberger might as well air it here. Need all the points we can get.

EDIT: ONE MORE CHANCE.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



notorious_187 said:


> So are the Steelers that largest fanbase no here?
> 
> Or is it just JM & DH?


That's a good question. I think they have a pretty big fanbase on here. I'm a Bears fan though. So I'm pretty indifferent to the Steelers.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



notorious_187 said:


> So are the Steelers that largest fanbase no here?
> 
> Or is it just JM & DH?


Jets fan so I'm always happy to see the Steelers lose unless they're playing AFC East opponents.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Do the Steelers never run the ball at all now? I don't remember seeing one running play that half.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Skins are pathetic.... Not Tebow pathetic. But pretty bad.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I've got a man crush on AJ Green. That guy is amazing.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Do the Steelers never run the ball at all now? I don't remember seeing one running play that half.


Certainly not like they used to. This offence goes wherever Roethlisberger takes it now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Seattle is hilarious. Nice stop by the Bengals to end the half.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I like the Steelers too.

Big mark for defensive style football.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Denver is good.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Nice defence.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

:lmao Pats


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Broncos passing offense is sitting at -7 yards.

lolTebow


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Man. Megatron with another TD. 11 on the year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Tebow needs to be benched and they NEED to go back to Orton. He is a passer and can be quite good, Tebow can't pass.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Nice kick.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Steelers doin some serious work on defense this game.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Anybody know the RB situation in Cleveland? Hardesty is hurt, I assume?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Nearly 300 yards for Big Ben at the half, good lord is Tomlin stealing the Patriots defensive calls,lol


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Father Flex said:


> Anybody know the RB situation in Cleveland? Hardesty is hurt, I assume?


Not sure Flex. He must be since Ogbonnaya has the most carries.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I don't want to do this, because Brady will bite me in the ass, but I'm hoping this over. Hopefully Steelers' D continues its great coverage.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Thanks, buddy.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

And the award for most obvious face mask award goes to...


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

And the award for the most obvious false start goes to...

Blah.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I loved his "what happened?" reaction too. Nice acting Gilbert.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Hmmm. Brady down by two TDs with over 10 min left...


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Hmmm. Brady down by two TDs with over 10 min left...


:argh:


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

*Pittsburgh is probably the best team in the AFC.*


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Your Bengals aren't looking too bad themselves.

Of course they still have to play Ravens & Steelers twice each so we'll see if they're legit or not.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ugh great, I can't even see who's injured now.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> Your Bengals aren't looking too bad themselves.
> 
> Of course they still have to play Ravens & Steelers twice each so we'll see if they're legit or not.


*The Bengals are much better than I thought they would be but they simply aren't on Pittsburgh's level. Probably not even Baltimore's. I think those two teams are clearly better. But the Bengals are improving and might take one or two of those four games. It wouldn't surprise me if they did. But they simply aren't as good as either of those teams.

But better than expected so I'm very excited!*


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

JM, who got hurt? I didn't see and can't tell who it is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Yeah I think the Pats are gonna take the L.

It was nice having the lead on the AFC while it lasted. Oh well, hopefully we'll get it back.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I can't tell either as there's too many people around. Don't think the announcers know either. The way Faulk reacted leads me to believe it's serious.

Oh I guess It's Taylor and is fine. Ok.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Dalton and Green have been amazing picks by the Bengals. And poor Tebow. Will the fans be chanting for Orton to come back in now?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Shit, I hope Taylor's OK. He's been playing at a Revis level all year.

Mendenhall's dance classes seem to be coming in handy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Steelers will only be the best in the AFC if they beat the Ravens next week. Not that matters since no one can stop the Packers.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Gah, hopefully that doesn't come back to cost us.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Hit-Girl said:


> *The Bengals are much better than I thought they would be but they simply aren't on Pittsburgh's level. Probably not even Baltimore's. I think those two teams are clearly better. But the Bengals are improving and might take one or two of those four games. It wouldn't surprise me if they did. But they simply aren't as good as either of those teams.
> 
> But better than expected so I'm very excited!*


Right on. They have a bright future. Cornerstone T in Whitworth, franchise QB, elite #1 WR... oh yeah, that defense is stellar, too. Few more pieces and if Dalton matures and doesn't regress or sputter like McCoy / Flacco have, Cinci might be on the brink of a good run in the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ravens/Steelers is tomorrow eh? 

If the Steelers play this well on defence next week the Ravens probably won't even be close but it'll be a whole new game so who knows. Flacco's going to need to play a hell of a lot better than he has recently. Rice and Williams lit us up last time so that can't happen again.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Woodley and Harrison both out is really hurting on this drive. Hopefully our offense can put the game to rest.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Steelers haven't won this game yet. Still 4 min left.


WHY DON'T YOU SNEAK IT THERE?!?!?!

Gronk had a TD too.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Well the Pats get 4 more cracks at it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The refs better sneak out the back door after this one.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Wow. Terrible kick.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> The refs better sneak out the back door after this one.


Why?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

DENVER/OAKLAND NEXT WEEK.

inb4 awesomeness.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ugh, Brady's going to get a few plays. Joy.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Why did the Big Ben drop back that far and take that sack. I don't get it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

:lmao Brady.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Nice exclamation point there Pittsburgh.



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Why did the Big Ben drop back that far and take that sack. I don't get it.


Run time off perhaps.

Oh and Phil Simms is such a goofy moron.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Nice exclamation point there Pittsburgh.
> 
> 
> 
> Run time off perhaps.
> 
> Oh and Phil Simms is such a goofy moron.


But weren't they in fg position?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Hell yeah, baby! Keisel and Polamalu making the clutch play at the end! It's a wonderful day when my Steelers dominate that cunt Tom Brady.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> But weren't they in fg position?


We're never in field goal position with our kicker.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> But weren't they in fg position?


Time is more important at this very late stage in the game. It's doubtful they'd kick a FG (unless it's a chip shot) since if it's missed you give up around 7 yards.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

How is that not illegal? Polomalu can't do that? Makes no sense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

That was illegal but they missed the call. You can't call a penalty after a review.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> How is that not illegal? Polomalu can't do that? Makes no sense.


Why are you questioning everything?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

*The Bengals defense wins another game for them. *does happy dance**


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

It was a pretty stealthy play from Polamalu as he kinda sold it like he was just diving towards the ball and "accidentally nudged it". Either way, didn't much matter.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



JM said:


> It was a pretty stealthy play from Polamalu as he kinda sold it like he was just diving towards the ball and "accidentally nudged it". Either way, didn't much matter.


Exactly. Even if the Pats recover the clock is running and they have no timeouts. The game was over.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Exactly. Even if the Pats recover the clock is running and they have no timeouts. The game was over.


well, no, not really. It would have been a penalty had the ref called what Troy did and they would have had another attempt at the end zone. But even then it would take a miracle.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

It was over. End of story.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

It would have been a 10 yard penalty I'm guessing? Which means a close to 70 yard hallmary. I


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



JM said:


> It was a pretty stealthy play from Polamalu as he kinda sold it like he was just diving towards the ball and "accidentally nudged it". Either way, didn't much matter.


This is why Troy is so awesome.

"Whoops, it was an accident" ;D


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Half the distance to the goal line most likely. LOL @ even talking about this. The game was fucking OVER.

Well done ya filthy Steelers. Huge win. Homefield implications possibly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

no one is disagreeing with you MrMr, no one said they would have won or pulled it out.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Eagles/Cowboys tonight should be a great game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Totally moved on UDFK. So that Steelers secondary actually is really damn good.

edit: I wonder what Tony Romo will do tonight...


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> This is why Troy is so awesome.
> 
> "Whoops, it was an accident" ;D


Amen. He's always there when it matters the most.

But as close as that score was the Steelers really dominated New England. I was very impressed they kept the Pats off the field most of the game. Then when they were on the field they didn't do much. Guess they got tired of hearing how great Brady is and how old and slow they are. Statement game. Next up, a team that we owe a beating from game 1.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Totally moved on UDFK. So that Steelers secondary actually is really damn good.
> 
> edit: I wonder what Tony Romo will do tonight...


5 TDs all to Austin. Well, that's what he should do at least. :side:


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Poor Brye traded Austin for CJ0.5K. Tisk, tisk...


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Eagles vs Cowboys will definitely be a good matchup.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Father Flex said:


> Poor Brye traded Austin for CJ0.5K. Tisk, tisk...


I gave him Jacoby Jones and Meachem as well. :side:

They in total got him 12 points this week, lets see if Austin can do better than that. :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

hi warren sapp 

steelers need a kicker. someone need to tell the oc that 20 screens isn't a running game.

woodley has officially shut up the vocal part of the fanbase who think he's just average and benefits from harrison's present and that he's easily replaceable.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Colt McCoy isn't good enough to play in the NFL.. Have to draft ANOTHER quarterback, and Pat Shurmur has done himself no favors this year as the coach.. I'm all for having Holmgren start coaching, and let Tom Heckert have full control of the front office decisions.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Totally forgot Pacman Jones was still in the league.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

colt's on another level.

as long as people cry for tebow to play than colt can stay in the league. the bengals are a nuisance.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Colt McCoy > Tim Tebow.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

LT as a QB>Tim Tebow.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Colt isn't good right now at all, but his supporting cast is pretty bad too.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LT as a QB>Tim Tebow.


i want a preview of your material for this week

has the hillis situation sorted itself out yet. the brown fans put in all that effort to get him on madden for a roller coaster ride of crap this season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Jimmy Clausen > Tim Tebow

I'm not trying to be funny, either. I honestly believe that.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



MrMister said:


> Colt isn't good right now at all, but his supporting cast is pretty bad too.


It plays a part for sure, but he isn't comfortable under the center, he rarely hits his receivers in stride, and for the most part has just been inaccurate. I want the Browns to draft a WR first round, because it is our most glaring need. Really no future there other then Greg Little, but I just don't see Colt being good enough to lead a team far.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

well it's hard to lead a team far when you play in the afc north.

i hope woodley hamstring heals up fast.

WWF do the gators have any good offensive lineman? drafting them has worked out for the steelers so far.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



IMPULSE said:


> *i want a preview of your material for this week*
> 
> has the hillis situation sorted itself out yet. the brown fans put in all that effort to get him on madden for a roller coaster ride of crap this season.


wut?


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Well, for the future, the Browns defense is looking pretty good.. They've spent a lot of high picks to improve it the last 2 years, and it's showing on the field.. They just need to start drafting some play makers and they can start seriously competing.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

this was the first game where I was expecting, instead of hoping that the 49ers were going win in a while. 6-1 and a 4 game lead in the division, hell yeah.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> wut?


i assume you'll attempt to troll dh sometime this week

ben torched the pats all year long. i just had to do that.

was it the browns who were on the other end of the julio jones trade?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



IMPULSE said:


> WWF do the gators have any good offensive lineman? drafting them has worked out for the steelers so far.


How the fuck am I supposed to know?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



IMPULSE said:


> i assume you'll attempt to troll dh sometime this week
> 
> ben torched the pats all year long. i just had to do that.


i have nothing to say to troll DH with since they beat the Pats and actually did a good job against the Pats. Then again, you play the best team in the AFC next week so none of that really matters.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> How the fuck am I supposed to know?


you have to watch the gators you bum. it's the only football team that matters down there.

amused at the ravens being the best. it's obviously the buffalo bills. tied with the bengals.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

the standings don't lie bro. or did you forget how badly the Ravens beat the Steelers the first time? Ben "7 turnovers in one game" Roethlisberger.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

the steelers are on top of the conference standings UDFK. so you'll have to adjust that statement.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



IMPULSE said:


> you have to watch the gators you bum. it's the only football team that matters down there.
> 
> amused at the ravens being the best. it's obviously the buffalo bills. tied with the bengals.


Why would I have a 'Canes sig if I watch the Gators?

Next year, Seantrel Henderson will probably come out, though. He's a BEAST.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

how are they on top when Ravens should have the tiebreaker?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> Why would I have a 'Canes sig if I watch the Gators?
> 
> Next year, Seantrel Henderson will probably come out, though. He's a BEAST.


i might have sigs off. i also block all acc football out my mind b/c i dislike edsall and the crap he's done to maryland.

ravens have played less games than the steelers @ UDFK.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> how are they on top when Ravens should have the tiebreaker?


Steelers haven't had the bye. Ravens have. Steelers have a 1/2 game lead.


Dallas to answer here or I'll start going insane.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Cowboys should pass 90% of the time otherwise they'll lose.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Yeah, there is no need for a tie breaker right now UDFK. Not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

ravens are behind the bengals apparently if we want to do tiebreaker crap.

i rank the team behind the steelers at the moment. as bills and patriots in a tie. the ravens are behind them and are barely above the chargers. ravens would be higher if they first weren't so bipolar and two so easy to dislike. 

cardinals secondary giftwrapping a win was the worst thing i seen today. the teams that plays them during christmas time should be happy since that secondary hands out goal line pass interferences like candy on halloween.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I looked at the standings and just saw Ravens ahead of Steelers. Doesn't matter though, next week the Steelers will lose and be out of the division race.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Is it time for #QBsBetterThanRomo to trend again? Not a good start to the game there. At least there were no picks.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Just like they'd lose this week UDFK?


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Damn, we just creamed the Patriots. Pretty ballin', if you ask me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

No this is different. Rice will torch them again and Ben will have too many turnovers to count. You guys are actually playing a defense this week.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Just like Brady would torch them again? Your trolling is just amusing UDFK :lmao

They are one of the best teams in the league once again UDFK, get over it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Nah, but it actually already happened this year. Steelers have the best pass defense in the NFL, not the best run defense.

What should I get over? Honestly, do people actually think I care? :lmao My team is shit this year so I thought I might as well troll a random team.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

the steelers bye is late. i'm excited for the bengals game. i want to know how good they really are.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

No Cam Newton for 2 weeks makes me sad.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

are their any dolphin fans on here? dumb question but still. i'm trying to make this thread more than a steelers and teams discussion threads. 

just had a dumb moment and confused the dolphins with the jags the teams should just merge.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

even if they merged they still wouldn't have a good QB and likely lose every game.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> No Cam Newton for 2 weeks makes me sad.


:sad:

Really disappointed with the loss today.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Nah, but it actually already happened this year. Steelers have the best pass defense in the NFL, not the best run defense.
> 
> What should I get over? Honestly, do people actually think I care? :lmao My team is shit this year so I thought I might as well troll a random team.


They can take Rice out of the game if they score early like they did today. Not out of the game completely but force Flacco to put the ball in the air a lot more. Something he's been pretty shitty at the last couple weeks. Regardless, the Steelers played like absolutely garbage that game, do you really expect them to play like garbage again?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

why be sad about no newton when you can watch tebow


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



JM said:


> They can take Rice out of the game if they score early like they did today. Not out of the game completely but force Flacco to put the ball in the air a lot more. Something he's been pretty shitty at the last couple weeks. Regardless, the Steelers played like absolutely garbage that game, do you really expect them to play like garbage again?


so you know I'm trolling, yet reply to me seriously?

Well in all seriousness, the game will likely be a defensive game like the Ravens/Jets game was. I expect both offenses to do shit all.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



IMPULSE said:


> why be sad about no newton when you can watch tebow


LOL


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

:lmao Bennett, Romo will likely be blamed for this INT.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I'll make a serious conversation out of what I can, why not?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Ok, Martellus Bennett can't play anymore. This can be the season where we find out who needs to go.

We're fucked if Lee missed time.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

so tebow finally gets to play and all the broncos fans disappear. i really wanted to read their thoughts on his play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Vick must have eyes behind his head. He takes off right before a sack without even seeing the guy coming from behind.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Vick is totally in cheat mode.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Someone typed in the Michael Vick cheat code before the game started. Probably something like: up down up down left right left right a b a b.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

This is getting out of hand.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

They need to pass to Austin. Its the only way for them to comeback.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

That was an epic catch by Robinson.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

what a amazing catch


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

He was out of bounds unfortunately.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

umm no, no catch, but an amazing effort anyways, but that's what happens when you get a high snap for that shit of a center they have.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

shame its a incomplete


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

maybe its possible that the Cowboys will lose worse than the Colts did last week. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

It'll probably only be 56-0.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

324 yards to 70 total yards :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Murray seems pissed they didn't go for it. At least he wants to win and has the spirit of a competitor.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I was kind of hoping they'd go for it too.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

today has been an absolute dud as far as games go.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Hey DH, weren't the Niners gonna lose today? 

BTW the Niners have the 2nd best record in the NFL behind Green Bay. Jim Harbaugh = Coach of the Decade


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



CM Dealer said:


> Hey DH, weren't the Niners gonna lose today?
> 
> BTW the Niners have the 2nd best record in the NFL behind Green Bay. Jim Harbaugh = Coach of the Decade


Jim who? Mike Tomlin >>>>> whoever your coach is. The Niners are brutal - terrible QB, can't run the ball, and the defense is getting shit on every week. Not exactly a good team.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

:lmao at the call. I said challenge but I meant to say call and laughing at the fact that it needed to be challenged. 

Is DH trying to use what I say to him against Dealer?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I can't believe that call. That was clearly a forward pass.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The refs are as into this game as Dallas is.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The Colts are playing well tonight against the Eagles. Painter almost threw a few good passes. 


Oh wait... That's the Cowboys playing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> Jim who? Mike Tomlin >>>>> whoever your coach is. The Niners are brutal - terrible QB, can't run the ball, and the defense is getting shit on every week. Not exactly a good team.


sarcasm?

they're in the top-third in the NFL in total rushing yards (11th), yards per carry (10th), and yards per game (6th). Defensively, they're even better. 

am i missing something?


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I'm not gonna respond to the that seriously DH, because it is an obvious (bad) trolling attempt, but I will say this. The Steelers ran for 98 yards today. The Niners ran for 182.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

mikey change the title to either laughing at the Panthers failing again in the fourth or laughing at Saints failing against the Rams.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

We need a Steelers/Niners Super Bowl to figure this out. Too bad Green Bay exists.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



CM Dealer said:


> I'm not gonna respond to the that seriously DH, because it is an obvious (bad) trolling attempt, but I will say this. The Steelers ran for 98 yards today. The Niners ran for 182.


I'm pretty sure it was the other day around, but if you say so.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

leaning more toward the saints..but i'd have to think of a title.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Did you see the Panthers game? On their final drive Newton and Smith made some great plays only for them to miss a 30 yards FG. 

there also isn't any Saints fans left in here after them losing last year to the Seahawks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

fair enough.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The next time the Steelers lose, they need to be mocked.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



CM Dealer said:


> The next time the Steelers lose, they need to be mocked.


We don't lose, we own too much obv. We're going 16-0.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

well that will be next week. We missed the opportunity in the beginning of the season in their first game against the Ravens, but luckily they have two against them.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



Mikey Damage said:


> leaning more toward the saints..but i'd have to think of a title.


Where the Saints are the Aints for Halloween


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I have a bad feeling the Dream Team will still end up winning the NFC East.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

oh boy


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The Eagles still have to catch up to The Giants. Of course, the Giants are playing badly but still winning.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Giants also have the toughest remaining SOS of anyone.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

I'm never watching football again.

Until next week. Yeah I watched that entire game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

The NFL needs to flex Carolina's games till at least 4:15. Every remaining game begins at 1 PM, and I always sleep through my alarm (worthless piece of shit) so I missed the entire 1st quarter today.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

May I ask why you sleep in past 1?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Thread Title: Where LeShawn McCoy just got another 1st Down

not sure on his name spelling


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



DH said:


> May I ask why you sleep in past 1?


I have a habit of staying up and waking up very late.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*



WWF said:


> The NFL needs to flex Carolina's games till at least 4:15. Every remaining game begins at 1 PM, and I always sleep through my alarm (worthless piece of shit) so I missed the entire 1st quarter today.


NFL starts here at 10 so stop complaining, and I sleep late as well. I automatically wake up at 9:30 every sunday which is kind of annoying when I'm tired as hell.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL

cowboys. EAGLES TO THE SUPER BOWL.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

Little Eagles will win the East. Wonder how they'll fare versus GB. I'm intrigued.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*

well they should have enough corners to cover all their receivers, too bad they're likely to fail badly like last year.


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: THE NFL Thread - Colts draft: where every position is a need*


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

What a win for the birds, the boys looked flat and played like it too.The Eagles run the ball like crazy over the best run defenses in the league what 2 TD for McCoy? Vick looked great in and outside the pocket all game, and Romo never was able to get anything really going.Most complete game from the Eagles team, if they can do that on a weekly basis, woah tough team to beat in the NFC.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*










GETTIN THIGGY WITH IT


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...ayoff-picture-2011?module=HP11_content_stream

If only. The idea of no Ravens is especially appealing.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Baltimore's worse than DH's trolling attempts, which are horrendous.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



> The Steelers and *49ers* are legitimate contenders, and the Bills and *49ers* aren't far behind.


That's from the article. So the 49ers are legitimate contenders that aren't far behind being legitimate contenders.

Shit now playoff talk is going to be like Christmas, it gets advertised earlier and earlier each year.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Thread title :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

What team is Takeo Spikes going in to the HoF as? I assume it makes it near 20 years played.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

There's a thing on NFL on the most scariest player and Romo's there because he scares Cowboys fans in close games :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> There's a thing on NFL on the most scariest player and Romo's there because he scares Cowboys fans in close games :lmao


:lmao

That is so fucking true. I fear him more than any opposing player.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


>


:lmao

ARROWHEAD IS ROCKING!!!

GO CHIEFS!!!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Cowobys should hypnotize Romo into thinking the big game he's playing in is just some sunday afternoon, non-national game vs a 2-10 team. Only way he does good.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Picked!! fuck yes!

edit: and they get it back, lol fuck.

WHAT KINDA HORSE SHIT CALL IS THAT?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

no fumble.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Chiefs definitely better keep the ball here.

WHAT THE FUCK

KC robbed.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Flowers fpalm


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

This whole drive is utter bullshit really. McCluster did not fumble. Nothing pisses me off more than a ref fucking it up on a REPLAY. Missing the call live is excusable, but on a REPLAY it's anything but.

FUCK YES. JUSTICE.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

PICKED, JOHNSON!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

wait chiefs didn't get the ball? wtf. That's an even worse call than the one yesterday in the Dallas/Eagles games, well not as bad but nearly.

LOLRIVERS.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Philly Rivs is pretty shitty.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Atta boy LeRon.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

BALDWIN, FUCK YES!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Nice title. Too bad Newton lost the game for Carolina.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Rivers is hurt, fellas. Playing with broken ribs. No excuse considering he has played on a torn ACL & MCL, but obviously has not been 100%. Doesn't help that his top guys are nicked up as well:

-Tolbert
-V. Jack
-Gates
-Mathews (to a lesser extent)
-Floyd

Sucks to be a San Diego Charger follower right now. They are winning on grit.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

This halftime show has been more about Tony La Russa than football...


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Father Flex said:


> Rivers is hurt, fellas. Playing with broken ribs. No excuse considering he has played on a torn ACL & MCL, but obviously has not been 100%. Doesn't help that his top guys are nicked up as well:
> 
> -Tolbert
> -V. Jack
> -Gates
> -Mathews (to a lesser extent)
> -Floyd
> 
> Sucks to be a San Diego Charger follower right now. They are winning on grit.


Tell me about it

Charles,Berry and Moeaki are out for the Chiefs as well.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> This halftime show has been more about Tony La Russa than football...


to be fair, TLR is one of the best managers in MLB history. Plus, football has been uber-shit this weekend.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Hell, the week before was piss-poor as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Of course football was shit this weekend, the Pats lost.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That was some awesome blocking on Battle's TD.

Most of the games were crap, but there were some really good ones too.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Battle gets me the win!! thank you!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I hope you want the Chiefs to win more than a fantasy game, but I suppose both is the best case scenario.

Wasn't a TD. First review they've gotten right tonight.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

holy crap. are these shitty, decimated Chiefs really about to be tied for 1st place?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Is it safe to say that AFC West is worse than the NFC West?

The 49ers are better than any team in the AFC West but after that I don't think so.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Not even close. Raiders, Chargers, and Chiefs could beat the Niners.



Mikey Damage said:


> holy crap. are these shitty, decimated Chiefs really about to be tied for 1st place?


Looks like it. Chiefs are decimated perhaps but they aren't shitty.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

49ers could beat all 4 teams. 

Believe dat, sucka.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> I hope you want the Chiefs to win more than a fantasy game, but I suppose both is the best case scenario.
> 
> Wasn't a TD. First review they've gotten right tonight.


Course i want them to win more, just a bonus lol.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The Chiefs are scrappy. You have to wonder where they'd be with Charles and Berry.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

5-2 instead of 4-3. Assuming they hold on tonight.

With Charles, Berry they weren't going to beat the Bills or Lions from earlier this season.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Mikey Damage said:


> 49ers could beat all 4 teams.
> 
> Believe dat, sucka.


It'd be close and hard fought victories if they did win. It's a legitimate if too. Niners are a very weak 6-1. Why? Dallas beat them.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Lions beat Cowboys. 49ers beat Lions.

Crown our asses.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

All three teams are ok. They aren't elite.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

How predictable was that, terrible call.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

There is one elite team in the NFL right now.

That's it. And even that team just struggled with the lonely Vikings in their last game. Parity is running rampant in the NFL. Just insane.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

As long you don't think the Niners are any better than pretty much every team we're on the same page.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Flowers is such a beast.

Chiefs bout to blow this, unreal.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

IDK why everyone is hating on the Niners. Probably you guys are jealous because we're 6-1.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Not hating. Just being realistic as always.


edit: Wow


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

CHIEFS BALL LMAO!!!


----------



## tbwinsbo6

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That's the way football should be played. Whoever comes out of the pile with the ball, gets it.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

If the Chargers lose this we might need another title.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fucking Cassel, OT coming up.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Totally agreed TKOK. The botched center exchange was one shocking fuck up.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I can't believe this game is in overtime. Shocking to see the Chargers mess up there.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fucking love Hali!! what a monster.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Hoping for a Chargers TD :side: Want my 10-3 week.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> Totally agreed TKOK. The botched center exchange was one shocking fuck up.


I was handing out candy to the trick or treaters and all of a sudden i hear"THE BALL IS LOOSE"


Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Hoping for a Chargers TD :side: Want my 10-3 week.


Need my 5-8


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

FUCK YESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CHIEFS WIN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

does anyone else noticed the fact that stadwon in our fantasy league was butchered with injuries and yet is somehow is still pulling threw and winning games and so are the Chiefs and he is a fan of the Chiefs? THE FUCK IS GOING ON.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That fact has not been lost on me UDFK. He's on football cloud 9.

That is one crushing loss for SD and a huge win for KC.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

HOLY SHIT. This is unrelated to football but he is also a fan of the Pens, who are butchered with injuries to their best players, and one of the best players in hockey, JUST LIKE THE CHIEFS AND HIS FANTASY FOOTBALL. stadwon you're starting to scare me, support the Colts so we win a bunch of games through all the adversity.

oh and this loss was worse than the Colts losing 62-7, maybe not score wise but with all their opportunities and that snap I could call it worse, especially since their suppose to be a good team.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> HOLY SHIT. This is unrelated to football but he is also a fan of the Pens, who are butchered with injuries to their best players, and one of the best players in hockey, JUST LIKE THE CHIEFS AND HIS FANTASY FOOTBALL. stadwon you're starting to scare me, support the Colts so we win a bunch of games through all the adversity.
> 
> oh and this loss was worse than the Colts losing 62-7, maybe not score wise but with all their opportunities and that snap I could call it worse, especially since their suppose to be a good team.


:lmao

Just been lucky i guess bro.


----------



## tbwinsbo6

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Analysts are acting like this was the AFC Championship game.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fantastic but sloppy MNF game. Three way tie for first place. 



CM Dealer said:


> IDK why everyone is hating on the Niners. Probably you guys are jealous because we're 6-1.


I dislike them because I'm a Raider fan but don't hate them. What I hate is the guys on 680 AM making them out to be better than they really are. Second best team in the NFL? Come on...


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Can't wait to see the hometown Chiefs get blown out in the first round of the playoffs again.


----------



## Busbrain1

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I attended this game. I have to say, I almost cried in happiness when we got the ball from the fumble. Best game I have attended in my life. I'll be sure to save this on the DVR. I was smart enough to record Sports Center in case it went to OT.

Here is my video of the game winning field goal!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df4NVttgUcQ&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Busbrain1 said:


> I attended this game. I have to say, I almost cried in happiness when we got the ball from the fumble. Best game I have attended in my life. I'll be sure to save this on the DVR. I was smart enough to record Sports Center in case it went to OT.
> 
> Here is my video of the game winning field goal!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df4NVttgUcQ&feature=channel_video_title


*Congrats on attending a hell of a game!  You need video of the fumble as well!  *


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Busbrain1 said:


> I attended this game. I have to say, I almost cried in happiness when we got the ball from the fumble. Best game I have attended in my life. I'll be sure to save this on the DVR. I was smart enough to record Sports Center in case it went to OT.
> 
> Here is my video of the game winning field goal!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Df4NVttgUcQ&feature=channel_video_title


Awesome, another Chiefs fan!

Looked like fun bro.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Question for Chiefs fans or anyone really. How many games has Jackie Battle been starting? 2? 3?

He already has as many rushing yards at Chris Johnson does.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> Question for Chiefs fans or anyone really. How many games has Jackie Battle been starting? 2? 3?
> 
> He already has as many rushing yards at Chris Johnson does.


3.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

i'm tired of all sports media for the week. all these conflicting reports on woodley and harrison status for sunday is annoying.


----------



## Busbrain1

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Congrats on attending a hell of a game!  You need video of the fumble as well!  *


LOL! Actually, funny thing is, not sure if they showed this on TV, or even mentioned it. (I'll have to check my DVR.) But there were random fireworks that went off right before the fumble. I was paying attention to the fireworks, in confusion. Next thing I knew, there was a dog pile for the football. 



MrMister said:


> Question for Chiefs fans or anyone really. How many games has Jackie Battle been starting? 2? 3?
> 
> He already has as many rushing yards at Chris Johnson does.


As someone said above, 3. He has been able to survive training camp since 2008 and put himself in a spot to make the team as the last running back. He's spent a majority of his career being a backup for Larry Johnson and Jamaal Charles.

Odd fact: his first NFL carry was a two-yard TD run in 2007 vs Detroit.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



IMPULSE said:


> i'm tired of all sports media for the week. all these conflicting reports on woodley and harrison status for sunday is annoying.


Harrison will not play this week. He's allowed to practice, but hasn't gotten medical clearance to play in the game yet. At worst, he'll be back by week 12.

Source: Harrison's Twitter


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

just saw a report that 3/4 of the starting linebackers is out. i guess harrison's backup will be out too.

great. when offensive line actually has the same starters for back to back weeks their injury bug just infects the linebackers.

steelers might also incorporate some 4-3. timmons better show up.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Yeah we're fucked. Woodley was on fire and now that's coming to an abrupt halt. 

This has been a bad year injury-wise for us, but not much you can do I guess. The only thing I'm happy about is that Ben is still standing on two feet.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

steelers going to lose to the ravens and im going to laugh.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> steelers going to lose to the ravens and im going to laugh.


The only way Baltimore beats Pitt is when they've already been beaten by injuries. Both teams 100% = Steelers win.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

what injures did the Steelers have during the first week?

No team is ever 100% so that doesn't matter, if your team isn't durable then that is your fault unless it is freak injures or something like what happened to Charles.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> what injures did the Steelers have during the first week?
> 
> No team is ever 100% so that doesn't matter, if your team isn't durable then that is your fault unless it is freak injures or something like what happened to Charles.


You mean injuries to a freak?

"Your team..."... "Your fault..." Such personal attachment to sports; I grew up with that, & really can do without it.

Besides, by that thought, no injury or loss is any player's fault, as officials control much of the game even if a team is 100%.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

a freak injury is one that happens that is extremely rare or happens in a weird fashion, like how Jamaal Charles run into the first down marker and tore his ACL and MCL I think.

if you have a lot of older players that have played many years then they will be more likely to be injured since their bodies are really worn down and have taken a lot of damage, or the player could just be injury prone, and the Steelers' D is really old after all. Pulling a hamstring seems to be happening to a lot of players this year, probably not stretching right or something but it is happening far too often and is keeping some players out and I think that is one of the injuries to one of the Steelers' linebackers. 

officials make mistakes for both teams so that doesn't really matter, well unless of course you're the Pats and every call just seems to go your way.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> a freak injury is one that happens that is extremely rare or happens in a weird fashion, like how Jamaal Charles run into the first down marker and tore his ACL and MCL I think.
> 
> if you have a lot of older players that have played many years then they will be more likely to be injured since their bodies are really worn down and have taken a lot of damage, or the player could just be injury prone, and the Steelers' D is really old after all. Pulling a hamstring seems to be happening to a lot of players this year, probably not stretching right or something but it is happening far too often and is keeping some players out and I think that is one of the injuries to one of the Steelers' linebackers.
> 
> officials make mistakes for both teams so that doesn't really matter, well unless of course you're the Pats and every call just seems to go your way.


I know what a freak injury is; That was a joke...

Officials make mistakes for every team involved in a game, so that doesn't really matter? Your cause goes against your effect.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

officials make a lot of mistakes during the game, some have a huge impact and others do not, but unless it is really one sided both teams will usually end up with the same amount of negative impacting plays.

like last night, the refs somehow fucked up a fumble review, ya they fucked it up on the review because that was not a fumble, and then later on they gave three straight penalties to the Chargers in the redzone that completely fucked them up as well(the penalties were really weak and really shouldn't have been called). In the end, both teams got fucked up the refs in the endzone, and it had somewhat of the same effect. i've noticed that I'm somewhat really stupid with what I'm saying right here but whatever.

I also really don't think refs control the game at all, the only penalties that shouldn't be called are usually the pass interference ones because a lot of those seem like judgement calls.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

With the Steelers coming back up again, makes me wonder how they will do down in San Francisco in December. That is going to be a big game. I know one thing for sure though, they won't be able to run the ball against the 49ers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The Steelers don't run the ball much anymore anyway it seems. If Pittsburgh needs the win, ie it's important for their playoff lives, they'll beat the Niners.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

lol running game. i forgot running was a part of football.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

It's getting to be midweek aka start talking about how the Steelers will lose their next game. Let all the Steelers fans have it guyzzzz.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

steelers have no linebackers. armageddon on sunday.

let's talk about how many tebow will get sacked.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Tebow will get sacked 7 times, and tackled for a loss 3 more, or is a designed run still considered a sack?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

*I'm not sure God is mad at the Mormons right now so Tebow might play well.*


----------



## tlk23

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

http://www.archive.org/details/PhiladelphiaEaglesDeTrentColeNov.1st2011

- Philadelphia Eagles DE Trent Cole joins the Sports Block with Nathan, Travis and Charlie to discuss the Eagles big win over the Dallas Cowboys on Sunday night, his passion for hunting, his TV show, etc.


----------



## HullKogan

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Tebow doesn't stand a chance in the black hole


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

*Can we get Steven Jackson out of St Louis so he can fucking matter in this league? Is that too much to ask?*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Can we get Stevan Jackson NFL and Stephan Jackson NBA in the same city to confuse people even more?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

*LOLnbaLOL where dey at?*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I still think we should get all the Johnson's together and put them on one team. That would be fun.

LBJ should sign with the Packers so they can choke in the playoffs and we can all be satisfied knowing Packers won't go 19-0.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Can we get Steven Jackson out of St Louis so he can fucking matter in this league? Is that too much to ask?*


Rams are winning out and taking the West.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> Rams are winning out and taking the West.


*Damn I wish! I couldn't care less about St Louis but Steven Jackson deserves better.*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Arizona plays the Rams this week, that might be t he shittiest match up of the year and it happens twice. Unless the Colts play the Dolphins or something. Actually i think the worst game of the year already happened when Cleveland beat the Seahawks.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I actually watched Cleveland/Seattle. It's doubtful there will be a worse game than that this year.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

tebow is averaging just about 5 ypa in his 2 starts. espn showed his stats in the starts and it's just awful. denver needs to start it's suck for barkley or whoever campaign.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I loved all the comparisons to Flutie, etc. I totally understand Flutie being Tebow's champion, but Flutie could throw the ball. Rookies most often struggle, Cam Newton is a glaring exception, but Tebow has been really bad so far. I still think Miami may have intentionally lost that game to Denver.:side:

Denver really should keep him in for the rest of the year though. See if he can improve. It's not like Orton or Quinn are going to revive this team. Orton was fucking awful as well before he got benched.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

ladarius webb accomplished his mission by annoying me by saying antonio brown is better than mike wallace. i understand brown the steelers number 4 receiver (depth chart) would be number two on the ravens but the comment was stupid. i'm only annoyed b/c webb is one of the few ravens i like and the comment was just so stupid.

denver should tank the season. tebow play has gone down in the last 4 games according to espn. i wouldn't know b/c they used the qbr and that equates to crap to me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

i dont think I did enough steeler hate this week. Steelers are probably going to get run all over with their linebackers out, and then Flacco will expose their secondary for the piece of shit they are, while once again making ben look like the mediocre QB that he is.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Flacco exposing any secondary is funny. Dude is way mediocre. Is Lee Evans ever going to play? I've totally forgotten what injury he has, but then he's a Baltimore Raven, a team that makes me fall asleep just thinking about them. Was there ever a team so talented that is just so fucking mediocre and unable to win a big game? 

I heard Manning is slowly healing. Why do I think his career is over?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

THE SAN DIEGO CHARGERS.

you thought the injury would actually force him to retire? that won't be the case. he was expected to return by december, he just won't play.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

It might end his career. Be prepared dude.

Chargers and Cowboys have failed hard too, yeah it's not just the Ravens.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Losing him would be devastating, not because the Colts would likely have to force rebuild, but because he would be forced to retire and not on his own terms like how I would have liked after him carrying our team for so many years.

I've never seen a team fail so hard because of special teams, seriously. They had the number 1 offense and defense last year and yet only finished 8-8 in one of the weakest divisions. And now this year Rivers has decided to suck some major balls.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

On a different note the Giants have BRUTAL schedule coming up.

NE
PHI
NO
GB
DAL
WAS
NYJ
DAL

Good luck with all that NYG. Eagles are winning the East. Fuck.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

those last 4 look pretty easy. :side:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

they got the 49ers too. that's a pretty tough schedule though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

They won't sweep Dallas so that's 8 losses if they defeat the Jets and Skins, which they won't.

Yep I missed SF. Rough.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The only team they can for sure not beat is the Packers. No other team on that list is unstoppable/unbeatable team imo. Giants aren't that bad, they just suffer from their stupidity at times.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Well the point is it's one helluva string of tough opponents. There are no Cardinals, Rams, Colts, Seahawks, etc.

I'll laugh if the one of the few they beat is Green Bay.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I find it disappointing that they're in the same conference as the packers. now we can't see them epicly beat another 18-0 team in the superbowl.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Maybe the other New York team will do it...


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

“It’s almost surreal,” Harbaugh said. “All of a sudden, everything’s different. You go into this dark place. It’s like you’re in this globe, in a good way, and suddenly there’s nothing outside of that moment, outside of that stadium.

that quote alone turned me off from the rivalry. it's amusing though.

sanders might miss week 9. he's been in texas all week with his mother's passing. the ravens have been trying to bait ward into playing. i don't want ward to play and i don't want sanders to miss the game. this week can't get any worse.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*











Expect a lot of this IMP.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> On a different note the Giants have BRUTAL schedule coming up.
> 
> NE
> PHI
> NO
> GB
> DAL
> WAS
> NYJ
> DAL
> 
> Good luck with all that NYG. Eagles are winning the East. Fuck.


The Cowboys have a pretty easy schedule the rest of the way. I wouldn't count them out.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> The Cowboys have a pretty easy schedule the rest of the way. I wouldn't count them out.


But Dallas has Jason Garrett as a head coach. That's a severe handicap.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Expect a lot of this IMP.


i expect a coach whose mind goes to dark places inside this globe where there's nothing outside that moment, nothing outside that stadium.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> But Dallas has Jason Garrett as a head coach. That's a severe handicap.


 Do the Cowboys have any sunday/monday night games left? that's a severe handicap too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Yeah they'll win their Thursday games for sure.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



IMPULSE said:


> i expect a coach whose mind goes to dark places inside this globe where there's nothing outside that moment, nothing outside that stadium.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Wait, garrett is the handicap and not romo?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Romo is too obvious. Anyone watching Dallas every week knows Garrett is just as clueless.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

So you're playing without two thumbs pretty much.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Yep and we have brain cancer (Jerry Jones) too. Sean Lee is out as well so our best cover guy (a LB lol) is gone.

The good news is we play Seattle at home. Might win by 3.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I expect the cowboys to win by ten at least, but what do you guys think about Eagles vs the Bears Monday Night?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I expect the Bears to shit the bed.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I wonder if Flacco will even be able to complete 20% of his passes against that LIGHTS OUT Steelers secondary. This might make that Jets game look like a good performance.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I think that if the Bears have any shot at winning they should just give it to forte all game. Last I checked the eagles Run D still sucks and Forte's a beast.

Flacco's been going backwards all season, he's on;ly completely like 52% of his passes last i heard. if he wants to be considered a elite passer that's gotta be in the mid 60's.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

*If the Ravens are smart, and that's debatable, they would go with the short passing game to take advantage of Pittsburgh's linebackers. I'm a girl and I know this.



The Ravens, however, will not.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



TKOK! said:


> I think that if the Bears have any shot at winning they should just give it to forte all game. Last I checked the eagles Run D still sucks and Forte's a beast.
> 
> Flacco's been going backwards all season, he's on;ly completely like 52% of his passes last i heard. if he wants to be considered a elite passer that's gotta be in the mid 60's.


It's all on Chicago's offensive line really. The Bears WRs will be taken away for sure. Still if Chicago can win up front they'll be able to hang with the Eagles because as you said and as we all know, Forte is indeed a fucking beast (pay the man, he won't quit like CJ). If they can't, Vick and McCoy will put too much pressure on Chicago's defense and it'll be over by the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Forte is indeed awesome. I am interested to see which wide receivers The Bears use since Earl Bennett is back. Sanzenbacher has done well with what he has been given, but I don't see him getting to the field much with Knox, Hester, Williams, and Bennett all out there. I have a feeling this could be a close game. Forte and McCoy are in very similar roles on their teams.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

let's talk about peyton hillis and crap


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



IMPULSE said:


> let's talk about peyton hillis and crap


He's the full retard version of Mike Alstott. and Alstott was pretty stupid.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

He's got to be one of your favorite players right IMPULSE?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Can't wait to see the Ravens rape some bitches tomorrow night... oh wait, the rapist plays for the other team lol


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I always thought Hills was one of those quiet respectful white boys every coach likes. I guess not. I was a big fan of Mike Alsott though


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

noon games: jets vs bills, bucs vs saints
late game: packers vs chargers

better than last week. interested in jets vs bills.

http://the506.com/nflmaps/2011/wk9.html


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> He's got to be one of your favorite players right IMPULSE?


i'm hoping brown fans regret getting him on the cover of madden

he also missed my halloween party


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Never seen the Madden curse completely knock a player off the team they play for. Brees got off light, so you knew this year it would be bad. Only thing that could make it worse is if he gets picked up by the Dolphins next year.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Early games: 49ers/Redskins

Others are unimportant.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Cerbs said:


> Never seen the Madden curse completely knock a player off the team they play for. Brees got off light, so you knew this year it would be bad. Only thing that could make it worse is if he gets picked up by the Dolphins next year.


Shaun Alexander got hit with the Madden Curse real bad too.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



notorious_187 said:


> Shaun Alexander got hit with the Madden Curse real bad too.


Hell yeah he did. Barry Sanders's cover was the only time the curse ended a career, so next year's cover boy might want to be careful because the curse is making a comeback.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

In the span of about a year and a half, Shaun Alexander went from arguably the best RB in the league to a guy that no one wanted.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Cerbs said:


> Can't wait to see the Ravens rape some bitches tomorrow night... oh wait, the rapist plays for the other team lol


Right; The Ravens never do anything wrong. Oh. wait...

http://www.thesmokinggun.com/mugshots/celebrity/sports/ray-lewis


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

In prison, murderers are feared and rapists are killed.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> In prison, murderers are feared and rapists are killed.


In the pros, they get equal acquittals & signing bonuses.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

It's legitimately better to be a murderer than a rapist. The former has HONOR.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Cerbs said:


> It's legitimately better to be a murderer than a rapist. The former has HONOR.


The former often has the death penalty or life in prison, so you get what you give...

I'd hate to be remembered by a '90s 1-hit wonder. Of course, better that, than staying out of prison & being the b****h of huge guys on national TV.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Usually murderers are the ones who end up making someone else their bitch in prison, not the other way around.

When my cousin went to jail, he told me that the rapists had to be kept in a whole other section of the jail away from the inmates, because the inmates would whoop their ass every chance they got.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



notorious_187 said:


> Usually murderers are the ones who end up making someone else their bitch in prison, not the other way around.
> 
> When my cousin went to jail, he told me that the rapists had to be kept in a whole other section of the jail away from the inmates, because the inmates would whoop their ass every chance they got.


Considering you seem to be going on equal parts opinion, guesswork, & 3rd-party statements, we'll stop there & return to the topic.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Too bad it's not the same way for rapists. I think Big Ben should have got a big dick in the butt for his crimes. That's worse than the death penalty, he would've had to walk around the rest of his life... every step he takes remembering how that cock felt in his ass when he squirmed... trying to get away. The bitter sweet feeling of safety as his butt cheeks finally make contact with one another when he walks. Walking up stairs would never feel the same again.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Cerbs said:


> Too bad it's not the same way for rapists. I think Big Ben should have got a big dick in the butt for his crimes. That's worse than the death penalty, he would've had to walk around the rest of his life... every step he takes remembering how that cock felt in his ass when he squirmed... trying to get away. The bitter sweet feeling of safety as his butt cheeks finally make contact with one another when he walks. Walking up stairs would never feel the same again.


You seem quite into this. Is there something about Gee we don't know?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Cerbs said:


> Too bad it's not the same way for rapists. I think Big Ben should have got a big dick in the butt for his crimes. That's worse than the death penalty, he would've had to walk around the rest of his life... every step he takes remembering how that cock felt in his ass when he squirmed... trying to get away. The bitter sweet feeling of safety as his butt cheeks finally make contact with one another when he walks. Walking up stairs would never feel the same again.


And Lewis would be... Well, dead. Not able to live anymore, let alone making millions he can then spend to enjoy & improve that life.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



TJChurch said:


> And Lewis would be... Well, dead. Not able to live anymore, let alone making millions he can then spend to enjoy & improve that life.


I'd rather be dead than get raped by someone 3 times my size. Or anyone for that matter.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Cerbs said:


> Too bad it's not the same way for rapists. I think Big Ben should have got a big dick in the butt for his crimes. That's worse than the death penalty, he would've had to walk around the rest of his life... every step he takes remembering how that cock felt in his ass when he squirmed... trying to get away. The bitter sweet feeling of safety as his butt cheeks finally make contact with one another when he walks. Walking up stairs would never feel the same again.


How about dem Cowboys? They're doing awesome this year imo. Wouldn't you agree?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> How about dem Cowboys? They're doing awesome this year imo. Wouldn't you agree?


HELL YEAH. Shit, every player on the team is making the fucking pro bowl and Romo is HOF bound.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Yeah Romo even said Dallas will win a Super Bowl at some point. WHY WOULD HE LIE?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

ROMO DOESN'T LIE.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

In other news, Woodley's out tomorrow but Harrison's probable. I'll feel a lot better knowing at least one of them is playing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

LOL, there were fans at Stanford's game today holding signs for Andrew Luck to come to Indy.

I guarantee one of them was Undefeated.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Luck's going to Miami. Pretty sure they are going to out-suck Indy by a good margin by the time this season's done unless Indy purposefully loses the rest of their games. 

Though it would be funny as fuck if Indy got him and have to endure one of the very most hilarious quarterback controversies of our lifetime the first time Manning throws an INT next season. Can you fucking imagine that? The Indy fans turning on Manning, "GET THIS LOSER THE FUCK OUT OF HERE! WE WANT LUCK! WE WANT LUCK!"


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Cerbs said:


> ROMO DOESN'T LIE.


I agree with DH about the Pitt team; Read on their site earlier in the week Harrison was getting "limited" time @ practice.

As for Romo, of course he does. Just as Jessica (Kardashian) Simpson.

As for Luck, I've been watching talk about him & teams trying/wanting to get him a lot on ESPN lately. I just see some irony in the name.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

hey Cerbs did you see us lose 62-7, we're that bad. Dolphins have at least gotten close to winning, they'll get it done eventually.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Miami lost to Tim Tebow. They're worse.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The Colts lost 62-7 to a good team that was undoubtedly just running up the score. They had given up in the 2nd quarter and were just laying down and taking it. Not even trying. Wouldn't take much from that game tbh, wouldn't even pat the Saints on the back for much other than the first quarter because they weren't playing anyone the rest of the game. 

Miami has that "find a way to lose" jinx and they play in a stronger division. Henne was also the QB at Michigan who lost to Appalachian State, so leave it to that fucker. His entire collegiate career was centered around letting people down, so you should expect nothing less of him in the NFL.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> Yeah Romo even said Dallas will win a Super Bowl at some point. WHY WOULD HE LIE?


If the Cowboys ever win another superbowl he's technically right.

More likley Dallas will go on a 50 year superbowl drought and it'll be called "The Curse of Romo"


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Not to mention that Colts took the #1 team in the AFC (record-wise) to a game down to the wire.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The Colts don't need the "find a way to lose" jinx, because they're never in games.

And Henne was placed on IR weeks ago..


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Colts have the Jags twice on their remaining schedule. Miami's remaining schedule is a bit tougher.



TKOK! said:


> If the Cowboys ever win another superbowl he's technically right.
> 
> More likley Dallas will go on a 50 year superbowl drought and it'll be called "The Curse of Romo"


Yeah I was joking about that too around the time Romo said that.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Christ, did you see Deion's rant on him? My god :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I hope Manning gives a little revenge next year to every time that blows us out, or just beats us in general. And the next time we play the Saints, probably two or 4 years I think it is, I hope we run up the score if we're ahead and don't stop going. Any team that runs up the score is pathetic and classless, well unless you're a terrible team trying to give your fans a little bit of joy.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Carolina gets the #1 pick, trades it to Miami for their 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 1st & 2nd next season, Brandon Marshall and Jake Long. I'd jizz.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That would be worse than when the saints traded their entire draft for Ricky Williams.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Draft Trent Richardson with one of those picks.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Nah, man. Getting even a fraction of that to trade down just one or two picks would own, though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Teams have been ripped off that badly in the past. See Herschel Walker trade. It was worse actually lol.

Seriously though, if the Panthers somehow do end up with they will have a lot of teams by the balls.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Cam Newton will not allow them to suck for Luck though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Their schedule isn't exactly easy but yeah they should win around 6 games and be in every one they play.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

*Too bad Cam can't play defense. Fucker needs a Mike, Will and Sam.*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Their defense should be better next year assuming Beason stays healthy.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



TKOK! said:


> Their defense should be better next year assuming Beason stays healthy.


Dan Connor is a respectable backup, and I don't expect Beason to be back after that injury. Being the Panthers MLB is a bad omen, see Dan Morgan.

The DTs need to be shored up. They should be better with Edwards returning next year.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Miami at *Kansas City*
*Atlanta* at Indianapolis
Tampa Bay at *New Orleans*
NY Jets at *Buffalo*
Seattle at* Dallas*
Cleveland at *Houston *
San Francisco at *Washington*
Cincinnati at *Tennessee* 
Denver at *Oakland*
NY Giants at* New England*
St. Louis at *Arizona*
*Green Bay * at San Diego
Baltimore at *Pittsburgh*

MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL
Chicago at *Philadelphia *

My predictions for this week.Maybe we should get a predict winners league here for the NFL?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Sepulveda is out again and is apparently on the injured reserve. You think if a punter gets injured every year you would get rid of them instead of bringing them back. I don't like having to pay attention to punters. The Steelers should go steal the one from LSU.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



ho ho inc said:


> Miami at *Kansas City*
> *Atlanta* at Indianapolis
> Tampa Bay at *New Orleans*
> NY Jets at *Buffalo*
> Seattle at* Dallas*
> Cleveland at *Houston *
> San Francisco at *Washington*
> Cincinnati at *Tennessee*
> Denver at *Oakland*
> NY Giants at* New England*
> St. Louis at *Arizona*
> *Green Bay * at San Diego
> Baltimore at Pittsburgh
> 
> MONDAY NIGHT FOOTBALL
> Chicago at *Philadelphia *
> 
> My predictions for this week.Maybe we should get a predict winners league here for the NFL?


I think other than I have The Jets beating Buffalo and I went with Cinci I made the same picks as you. Oh and Pittsburgh over McNultimore since you didn't put a winner for that one.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Dolphins vs. *Chiefs*
*Falcons* vs. Colts
*Buccaneers* vs. Saints
Jets vs. *Bills*
Seahawks vs. *Cowboys*
Browns vs. *Texans*
*49ers* vs. Redskins
Bengals vs. *Titans*
Broncos vs. *Raiders*
Giants vs. *Patriots*
*Rams* vs. Cardinals
*Packers* vs. Chargers
*Ravens* vs. Steelers
Bears vs. *Eagles*



ho ho inc said:


> My predictions for this week.Maybe we should get a predict winners league here for the NFL?


We should but I think halfway through the season, it would be too late. Maybe next season.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

We could go into the playoffs adding what two are three weeks, but maybe next year.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

why is everyone picking against the bengals? are the titans good or am i missing something?


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

There is a WF NFL pickem running on Yahoo, although its against the spread. Pretty sure registration is closed though at this point. Anyway:

Dolphins vs. *Chiefs*
*Falcons* vs. Colts
*Buccaneers* vs. Saints
Jets vs. *Bills*
Seahawks vs. *Cowboys*
Browns vs. *Texans*
*49ers* vs. Redskins
Bengals vs. *Titans*
*Broncos* vs. Raiders
*Giants* vs. Patriots
*Rams* vs. Cardinals
*Packers* vs. Chargers
*Ravens* vs. Steelers
*Bears* vs. Eagles


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Seahawks cover vs Cowboys(-11.5), Bengals vs Titans(-3), Rams vs Cardinals(-2.5) are my only games this week that are closer than the spread.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Seahawks cover vs Cowboys(-11.5), Bengals vs Titans(-3), Rams vs Cardinals(-2.5) are my only games this week that are closer than the spread.


I got those too, but I'm going Jets and Bucs as well. The Jets are going to win outright, but Bucs lose a closer than 8 point game.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I've been doing pretty bad in the WF Pick 'em. I did get 8 right last week, but I need to stay consistent.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I hope Chris Berman retires tomorrow.

Oh and going undefeated is VASTLY overrated. It's a great accomplishment since it's only been done once to my knowledge, but the Miami Dolphins aren't the best team of all time much less the best team of their decade.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

A Michael Turner and Ben Tate TD right off the bat. This could be a good week for RBs.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Tracy Porter may be dead, guys.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

What happened?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

He dove to tackle Mike Williams and his head hit Williams' knee. Porter's been down for damn near 10 minutes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I swear I hate Brian Crushing with a passion.

Steroid abusing fuck.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Cleveland's so bad.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Cerbs said:


> Never seen the Madden curse completely knock a player off the team they play for. Brees got off light, so you knew this year it would be bad. Only thing that could make it worse is if he gets picked up by the Dolphins next year.


And the murderer plays for the Ravens. Quality.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The Colts are driving down the field against Atlanta. I swear, if Atlanta loses to the Colts, I quit watching them for the year.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Now I have to watch these fucking Texans play in the fucking playoffs because they play all these fucking garbage teams.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

lolSanchez.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

mark sanchez lol


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

BEN TATE


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> lolSanchez.


And right at 2nd and goal. So frustrating to watch him especially since they started at their own 6. Stop forcing.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Pa*INT*er throwing another INT.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

lolSaints. Missing that FG.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The Bills are amazing with these interceptions.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

This will be the game Matt Ryan breaks out guys. Trust me.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Jacoby Jones is such a bitch.

I've never seen a player intentionally try to run out of bounds because they're scared to get hit as much as him.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JM said:


> This will be the game Matt Ryan breaks out guys. Trust me.


well if Ryan can't break out against the Colts, then he has problems.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Why did Keller throw himself airborne like that? Exposed himself to a concussion that he otherwise would not have had.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Sproles is definitely the free agent pick up of the year. Awesome touchdown by Julio Jones. Great catch.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Saints just driving down after the Bucs went and didn't get it on 4th & 1. Thomas was just shoving dudes out of the way on a 10-yd run.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Holy shit... the Dolphins are winning and Colts are trailing by 14. C'mon, Miami you'll have to suck worse than this.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

What the fuck is wrong with hat on hat off tackle inside the 1? Fuck you Garrett.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

MrMister & Serbs what time does Dallas blow it this week?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Watching the Cowboys makes me mad. They are so good and have good talent, but just can't seem to win. Very disappointing.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> What the fuck is wrong with hat on hat off tackle inside the 1? Fuck you Garrett.


Just tough it out for the rest of this season. He's gone next year.

Fuck Holley for that too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



McQueen said:


> MrMister & Serbs what time does Dallas blow it this week?


They probably already lost since Garrret's play calling is so fucking bad inside the 5.

HOWEVER

We face T-Joke so both teams will be trying their asses off to lose.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

julio jones td catch was nnnniiiiiiccceeeeeee.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Cleveland is God awful.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

This Bills defense is slowly eroding with each drive.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Holley was pretty hardcore on the penalty :side:


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Son of a bitch, I picked Cleveland as my upset this week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

LULZ Sanchez.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

haha Sanchez wirh another INT


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Another Julio Jones TD. Wow. Impressive.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

sanchez cracks me up


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

So glad I can't find anymore streams for the Jets game. Jesus.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

so happy i started Julio Jones in one of my leagues.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Man, I'm so glad Demarco Murray is good.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

How the Chargers could just give up on Sproles is mind boggling. Sproles gets a TD.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I didn't start Julio Jones in the WF League fpalm


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Pretty pissed I didn't start him. He alone has 50 points in the league I've got 'im in.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Sproles is just a problem man. 

Bucs are going to be 3rd place before the day ends.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> I didn't start Julio Jones in the WF League fpalm


:lmao


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

No, Dez. Just no.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> I didn't start Julio Jones in the WF League fpalm


With Fitzgerald, Marshall, and D. Jackson on your team, I don't blame you. You've got 4 great WRs.

Wow. Dez Bryant with the fumble.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Not sure I give a shit about any of the day games this week.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Cerbs said:


> No, Dez. Just no.


It's close to not being a fumble, but I think it was a fumble.

Dez will make up for it later.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Kansas City should be fucking ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Yeah we're not going to win this challenge.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Colts Defensive pick 6. Wow.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

THE COLTS ARE ON THE BOARD. ZOMG.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

So if you're Roddy White, how do ya feel? You went from being one of the best WRs in the League & easily your team's #1 option to being an also ran to your rookie counterpart in less than a season. 

I'm sure Roddy's just happy his team is winning but that's gotta suck.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Wow, one of the worst picks of the year from Fitzpatrick.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> So if you're Roddy White, how do ya feel? You went from being one of the best WRs in the League & easily your team's #1 option to being an also ran to your rookie counterpart in less than a season.
> 
> I'm sure Roddy's just happy his team is winning but that's gotta suck.


I'd be highly disappointed. Now he's barely a blimp on the radar.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> I'd be highly disappointed. Now he's barely a blimp on the radar.


Exactly. I mean he was a MONSTER last season & now he's become the Nate Burleson of the Falcons.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Cleveland is a really good football team.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

fpalm

Ryan Fitzpatrick throws ANOTHER INT.

Jets respond by fumbling on the ensuing snap.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Another 6-6 game. God dammit, I saw this game last night, Dallas.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Most WRs get their numbers because of the QB. While it takes skill and talent to play the position, the league is filled with tons of good ones. In other words Roddy White was never anything special, Ryan just threw him the ball a lot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

jets/bills is just terrible. nonstop turnovers.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

bills/jets game is ugly


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Wait, did Sanchez fumble the ball immediately after Fitzpatrick's INT?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

yeah he did, and before that they Jets went three and out and almost fumbled again, and that drive came from a Fitz INT.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



KingCrash said:


> Wait, did Sanchez fumble the ball immediately after Fitzpatrick's INT?


Yes.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Damn, Jimmy Graham was almost Titus Young open with that catch.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Well that's Jets football. Get the Bills to play their worst half of football for the season and still only up by three.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Well on the upside, your secondary has been just air tight. Buffalo's receivers seem to be wearing green jerseys.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Terrible games across the board so far.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Despite those two Julio catches, Matt Ryan has been looking like crap.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Can someone please slap whoever isn't running Gore more? He has 7 carries for 65 yards, he was tearing it up last week as well, and yet they still give Hunter nearly half the carries?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Saints could have added another TD there & instead they get sloppy & settle for 3.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

*Kansas City is hard to figure out.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Dallas cannot stop the run anymore. All they see is Lesean McCoy in every RB now.

Fortunately, T-Joke is the QB.:side:


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Can someone please slap whoever isn't running Gore more? He has 7 carries for 65 yards, he was tearing it up last week as well, and yet they still give Hunter nearly half the carries?


Gore got hurt after his last run. He was being attended to on the sidelines.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Wow, Buffalo fails another possession.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That chiefs play :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

between the Bama/LSU and Bills/Jets games ... it's been a long time since I've seen a TD.

c'mon.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Saints could have added another TD there & instead they get sloppy & settle for 3.


Well with Tampa so inconsistent on offense and just looking lost at times just putting points up on the board might be enough.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Mikey Damage said:


> between the Bama/LSU and Bills/Jets games ... it's been a long time since I've seen a TD.
> 
> c'mon.


I'm under the same curse with Dallas/Seattle.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



KingCrash said:


> Well with Tampa so inconsistent on offense and just looking lost at times just putting points up on the board might be enough.


It might be but Freeman has a habit of coming back late, so they may regret that.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Curse broken. TD Witten. Fuck yeah.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Miami might actually win a game today.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Dolphins better choke again.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fucking Chiefs.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fred Jackson fumbles for the 1st time this year.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Miles Austin gets hurt more than Felix.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> Miles Austin gets hurt more than Felix.


What sucks though is that Austin is good when healthy. He does get hurt a lot. Starting to get annoying.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

oh shit. jets might get a TD.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Fred Jackson fumbles for the 1st time this year.


They have to get a TD here. And for the Jets this time Sanchez.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



KingCrash said:


> They have to get a TD here. And for the Jets this time Sanchez.


LT takes his grizzly ass in for your TD.

The Jets are hitting their stride in the 2nd half by actually capitalizing on the clinic their Defense is putting on.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Man. I wish the only game here wasn't the Falcons and The Colts. Thank goodness for RedZone.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Just fuck the Chiefs man. 

WHOA @ Johnson roasting the Jets secondary.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

really KC? down by 18 vs the fins?

weak. but dont worry, GB will keep you in first place.


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

:lmao 28-3 Miami. Won't be a comeback here for KC today.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Chiefs :lmao


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

fpalm chiefs


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

fpalm @ Fred Jackson slipping on the turf & allowing the Bills chance at a TD on the goal line go down the fucking drain.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Chiefs :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fucking Chiefs are schizophrenic.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Nice Dallas INT. Let's have more Witten.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

fpalm at a *42 Yard penalty* by the Bills.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

afc east just got interesting.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The Bills seem to be devolving into the Bills. fpalm


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Guess the Bucs are really wishing the Rams didn't embarrass the Saints last week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Aaaaaaaand the screen pass to Fred Jackson comes a Half too late.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Man the Cheifs are disappointing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Buffalo went from dominating a dysfunctional Redskins team last week to getting rolled by a decent Jets secondary. The Bills really have been just outplayed in every phase of the game, it's been painful to watch.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I wish the Bills were doing better. I've enjoyed them this season. Seahawks TD.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Jets secondary is more than decent.

If T-Joke didn't suck, Dallas probably would've lost this game. There's still time for them to choke it away though I reckon.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> Jets secondary is more than decent.


fpalm I've been saying that all day. 

The offense on the other hand, is decent.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*










lol'd when I saw that


----------



## KingCrash

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The games have been meh all day. None of the games I've watched has even felt close enough for the losing team to make a run in the fourth quarter.

EDIT: And as soon as I type that 4th Quarter Freeman gets the Bucs to within one score.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Jets are now playing for first place next week even if the Pats win. Beside this garbage time, the defense was OUTSTANDING today.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

And the Colts are now officially first place for Luck.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fucking LOL @ Sanchez.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Fucking LOL @ Sanchez.


This. :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Time for the G-Men to do the damn thang'.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I wonder if Tebow plays bad today whether we'll see Orton or Quinn first...

Anyway, Go Broncos!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Brady never loses twice in a row.

I'm calling it now. Ochocinco gets his first TD of the season.


----------



## Red Dead

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

two great games in New York Giants vs New England and Green Bay vs Chargers coming up


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Alright. I want to see Tebowmania run wild. And the Bengals are starting. Yeah! I can't wait to see AJ Green.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

First play of the game, Palmer airs it out, Andre Goodman absolutely flattens Rahim Moore. Good start, at least it was incomplete.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

7-1.

crown our asses.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

@RedDead - Titans/Bengals will be good as well imo. Same with Broncos/Raiders.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Here's Tebow...

Just spun out of a sack and beat 3 defenders for a 5 yard gain.

Runs again just inches short of the 1st down.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Rahim Moore has a concussion, won't return today. Shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

All these haters always trying to fight us.

Fucking bitches.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Come on Chargers! Beat the Wack Pack.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

In all seriousness, our defense shouldn't even be allowed to taunt considering how shitty we are.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

What's the official ranking for NE's Defense?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

32


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

UDK - 20 YARD RUN BY CHRIS JOHNSON. OMGOMGOMGOMG


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> What's the official ranking for NE's Defense?


The worst in the league.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> UDK - 20 YARD RUN BY CHRIS JOHNSON. OMGOMGOMGOMG


He traded CJ lol. I still have him on my other team...but that's because I can't trade him.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> What's the official ranking for NE's Defense?


I know they're rock bottom of the league when it comes to yards allowed per game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> UDK - 20 YARD RUN BY CHRIS JOHNSON. OMGOMGOMGOMG


AND A 21 YARD CATCH. HE'S BACK!!!!1!!

It is nice to see him actually gain yards again.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Orit, forgot he traded him. Still, I figured he'd be interested in these lol matters.

And TD Chargers. That was fast.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Touchdown San Diego.

Oakland have it in the Redzone.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

TD Chargers.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

WOOT! Go Chargers. Keep those TDs coming.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That was great tackle on Aaron Hernandez by the Giants.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

TJ Housh playing great D preventing the receiver from catching the pass. Oh wait, that was his QB throwing to the defender. Oops.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Brian Dawkins just nearly had his leg bent the wrong way, looked nasty, he's back in the game now, would have been an enormous loss.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> TJ Housh playing great D preventing the receiver from catching the pass. Oh wait, that was his QB throwing to the defender. Oops.


Didn't even know he was still in the league.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



notorious_187 said:


> Didn't even know he was still in the league.


Yeah. Housh was picked up by Oakland last week to help give Palmer a familiar target.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

DJ Ware just got mauled there. I hope Jacobs can carry the load here.

Oh my God, Ballard just got murdered.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That's how you hit Pats!!!

From now on that's how you hit!!


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Brandon Spikes just murdered Jake Ballard.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

LOLRIVERS, TD PACKERS!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

FUCK YOU PACKERS.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Amazing run back!

32 yard run from Tebow, amazing play fake to McGahee, the entire Oakland defence bought it.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

TEBOW TO DECKER!!!!!!! TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

TEBOWMANIA RUNNING WILD!!!

Yeah. Tebow is doing alright.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Rivers :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Great throw right on the money as well.

Some of you may be surprised to know Eric Decker is now tied 2nd in the NFL for receiving TDs.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Something is wrong with Rivers this year...


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

:lmao:lmao RIVERS!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Too bad Tebow's the worst starting QB in the NFL.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> Too bad Tebow's the worst starting QB in the NFL.


/Broncos


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Not surprised at all EFC Bronco. I might be the only other person that knows Eric Decker is a stud though.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> Too bad Tebow's the worst starting QB in the NFL.


This is only the 6th start of his career, a bit of a hasty judgement to be fair.

:lmao at Rivers btw.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> Too bad Tebow's the worst starting QB in the NFL.


Tarvaris Jackson?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Yeah, Phillip Rivers obviously wants the most INTs in a season. Almost half way to 42.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



EFC Bronco said:


> This is only the 6th start of his career, a bit of a hasty judgement to be fair.
> 
> :lmao at Rivers btw.


6 games has been more than enough to see how terrible he is. Experience or not, his mechanics blow.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> 6 games has been more than enough to see how terrible he is. Experience or not, his mechanics blow.


So do Phillip Rivers's but he's...oh...yeah, never mind.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Believe it or not, the Pats defense is actually playing better than their offense today.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



EFC Bronco said:


> This is only the 6th start of his career, a bit of a hasty judgement to be fair.
> 
> :lmao at Rivers btw.


Not really.



notorious_187 said:


> Tarvaris Jackson?


I dunno about you, but I'd take Jackson over Tebow.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Erm, why is Chris Johnson looking decent? :|


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Nah, Jackson is worse than Tebow. Both suck.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Watching the G-Men/Pats game. I am stunned that its gone scoreless up to this point. 

Hopes weren't high for this game, but this is interesting.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

C.J. was just trolling us.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Everyone always tries to fight us. We whoop asses though.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Giants are lucky Spikes wasn't on the field. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The games today have been shitty for the most part, hopefully the Ravens/Steelers game is pretty good.A


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Father Flex said:


> Something is wrong with Rivers this year...


yeah, he sucks. for someone with all those good receivers, a great running game, and one of the best TEs in the league he sure isn't capable of doing much.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Amazing catch right there by Mr. Wes Welker.

Edit: Aww shit he's hurt.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

TD Titans.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Got a feeling we're gonna score on this drive. Brady hasn't missed.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I'm glad the 49ers got the win. We are undefeated in the East Coast so far and I'm loving it. I just don't like the 200 passing Alex Smith has. It's just barely enough. Also, the team had trouble converting on 3rd downs and trying to score TDs. This is not good enough to win in the postseason so I hope this gets fixed. Frank Gore gets his franchise record 5th straight 100 yard game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

How the fuck did he miss that FG?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Great statement not enough to really be respected as a QB, when they shut down Gore, and teams will in time, where does this team go? Ask the Lions floating in the air , without Best.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

:lmao pats.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

So we have G-Men Vs. Pats completely scoreless at the half and Packers & Chargers are lighting up the scoreboard. 

Crazy!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> yeah, he sucks. for someone with all those good receivers, a great running game, and one of the best TEs in the league he sure isn't capable of doing much.


Obviously haven't watched much of the Chargers. Tolbert out one week, Mathews out the next... Gates is pretty pitrude and hampered by his foot. VJ has been inconsistent, Floyd has had problems with injuries, too.

Rivers is making foolish mistakes but they aren't as explosive as the were, say, a year ago.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Wow. Scoreless in NE. How crazy. That's one game I didn't expect to be scoreless at the half.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Damn, V Jack is murdering my fantasy team.

Still trying to figure out how Hakeem Nicks completely transforms this Giants squad. They look lost on offense without him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

fpalm Another pick for Brady.

Well at least the defense is playing great today.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Father Flex said:


> Obviously haven't watched much of the Chargers. Tolbert out one week, Mathews out the next... Gates is pretty pitrude and hampered by his foot. VJ has been inconsistent, Floyd has had problems with injuries, too.
> 
> Rivers is making foolish mistakes but they aren't as explosive as the were, say, a year ago.


Mathews has played every game except one this season hasn't he? Needless to say, his running game has been consistently good every week from what I've seen.

VJ hasn't been inconsistent, more like his passes have been. All I've seen from Rivers is throwing over the heads of all his receivers, its smart since their taller and more athletic, but he still manages to overthow them. 

His pass selection has also been very brutal.

This just proves why Rivers will never be considered elite, when his receivers are hurt he isn't able to make some bum look good like every other elite QB does, instead he struggles mightily and causes his team to lose.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I spoke too soon. Giants look like they're about to score.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Mathews has played every game except one this season hasn't he? Needless to say, his running game has been consistently good every week from what I've seen.
> 
> VJ hasn't been inconsistent, more like his passes have been. All I've seen from Rivers is throwing over the heads of all his receivers, its smart since their taller and more athletic, but he still manages to overthow them.
> 
> His pass selection has also been very brutal.
> 
> This just proves why Rivers will never be considered elite, when his receivers are hurt he isn't able to make some bum look good like every other elite QB does, instead he struggles mightily and causes his team to lose.


Mathews left early in two games as well. And lol at Rivers not being considered elite at any point in his career.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Let them score, let Brady get pissed and make beautiful throws.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Father Flex said:


> Mathews left early in two games as well. And lol at Rivers not being considered elite at any point in his career.


honestly what makes him elite? His team is very, very talented, he has some of the best receivers, and has a had an elite running game for most years in his career. Oh, and he struggles a lot in the playoffs, even though he has all those things. He does not make the people around him better which is a key attribute of an elite QB


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

fpalm Tom Brady


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Never thought I'd say this, but Tom Brady is killing us.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Brady sucks ass.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Rooting for the Giants is too weird lol. Keep it up Gmen!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

G-Men up 10! 

I never thought we'd take the lead off of Tom Brady boo-boos, but lets keep it going. 

Game is far from over guys. Brady can come back, so lets keep piling it up!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Painter>Brady.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

If this were any other QB, teams would think about benching their QB after three turnovers. If this game gets too out of hand, do you think we will see Mallet in for Brady?


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> Brady sucks ass.


Really? I'm not watching the game, but last I checked, that was the job of Reggie Bush... I mean, Kris Humphries... I mean, (fill-in name of athlete here).

One second... (Google search)...Yeah, off the field, I'd take Brady's job.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fuck you Aaron Ross!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> If this were any other QB, teams would think about benching their QB after three turnovers. If this game gets too out of hand, do you think we will see Mallet in for Brady?


LOL, no.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> If this were any other QB, teams would think about benching their QB after three turnovers. If this game gets too out of hand, do you think we will see Mallet in for Brady?


No, Belichick would never do that. Ever. End of story.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Wow. The Rams have two safeties. Amazing.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> Wow. The Rams have two safeties. Amazing.


Arizona's QB is John Skelton. He's one of the few guys you could make a case for being worse than Jimmy Clausen.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Thanks for giving the Pats 3 pts there Ross! Jeez! Thank God we held them to 3.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Giants special teams are trying to lose the game for us. Good God!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Chargers driving it down on Green Bay. Come on Chargers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



TripleG said:


> Giants special teams are trying to lose the game for us. Good God!


Or win it for you lol.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

This game has actually been pretty fucking awesome. 

Fumble by the Patriots again. fpalm

The NFL: Where Special Teams Matter.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

So sweet scoring turnovers! 

Big Catch by Cruz! 

Lets get 7 here! Dear God Please!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Another Jacobs TD should be in order.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Tom Coughlin's Face: Priceless


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

fpalm INT for Eli.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

YES!!!! WE GOT THE PICK!!!!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Wow. Good INT by The Pats.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Damn it Eli! GAH!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Well Good Brady is playing now. Damn it!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I'm calling it now. In the next few years, Dalton to Green will be the new Manning to Harrison. Amazing catch by Green.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Oh, how the fortunes have changed in New England.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

so why don't the Broncos try Moreno? Or they really this stubborn to stick with McGahee when he is having an awful game.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> so why don't the Broncos try Moreno? Or they really this stubborn to stick with McGahee when he is having an awful game.


McGahee with a broken hand is still better than a healthy Moreno. Moreno just doesn't seem to fit in with the Broncos.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Well looks like its going to be 10-10 with a wild finish coming in this one. 

Come on G-Men! We need this one!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> so why don't the Broncos try Moreno? Or they really this stubborn to stick with McGahee when he is having an awful game.


Broncos don't care that you have Moreno on your fantasy team. Sorry.

Willis just popped a 60+ TD too. That's why they stick with him. He's good.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Moreno is an affliction on the Broncos organization. He's like a banquet spread in front of a starving man with a plate glass window between them. The Broncos NEED a franchise back. You can SEE what you need there, you know it's there but you can never reach it.

Random flashes of brilliance, obvious talent that never emerges when you need it.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

So much for McGahee having a 'bad game'.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

All tied up in Oakland. Bengals get the lead. We are going to have some good finishes.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Rodgers has been going into beast mode this entire season. has he had a bad game?


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Watching the Giants/Pats game, man the Giants are their own worse enemy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



TKOK! said:


> Rodgers has been going into beast mode this entire season. has he had a bad game?


23 TDs and 3 INTs. Nope. He's been incredible.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

So when is it that Ochocinco is going to break out & make an impact on this team?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

...Never.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Aaron Rodgers for Madden 13 cover! :side:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Pats are hot. G-Men, we're dead.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

No Rodgers fro Madden cover ( Don't want him to get the curse haha)

But, man the Giants are keeping Brady in the game, which is idiotic. Giants could have been at least up by 10 points.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Speaking of which, Ochocinco nullified again.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Rodgers is killing my fantasy team


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Ochocinco needs to break out soon, right?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Put the whole Texans team on the next Madden cover.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I read where TO has some legal troubles; He missed a court date for that tryout no team came to. Also, Pitt says this on Twitter...

Inactives: WR Sanders, G Legursky, ILB Farrior, OLB Woodley, NT Hoke, QB Dixon, T Meredith. Harrison starts at OLB


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I would be shocked if Welker or Megatron do not win offensive Player of the Year this season.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

AJ Green is sick, i wish Croft would trade me him lol


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> Ochocinco needs to break out soon, right?


lulz I just posed that question & it seems that's not the case.

Ocho with 5 targets and NO production. Failed again there.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



TJChurch said:


> I read where TO has some legal troubles; He missed a court date for that tryout no team came to. Also, Pitt says this on Twitter...
> 
> Inactives: WR Sanders, G Legursky, ILB Farrior, OLB Woodley, NT Hoke, QB Dixon, T Meredith. Harrison starts at OLB


I'm hoping that the importance of the game will be enough to make some of the backups play better, otherwise we're screwed.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Damn, Arrington just totally fucked that up for New England.

Still, 136 Yards Receiving for Welker is just insane.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Ah, Manningham finally comes through for the Giants.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

G-Men take the lead! 

But Brady's got all his time outs and about 3min to go. This is going to be a wild finish!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Jesus, Vincent Jackson with his THIRD TD & the Chargers are within a score.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That Packers/Chargers game looks fucking crazy just looking on the highlights. 


Manningham's dumb penalty just cost us big.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

and here comes Brady and the Pats


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

i'm waiting for homeland to come on. the steelers vs. this weeks placeholder for the bengals might be somewhat interesting. 

the best team in the afc better close this titans game.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Damn. I can't believe Rob actually dropped that TD pass after letting the last one slip through his hands a minute ago.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

God this is tense!


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

wow, Brady with the TD


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

It's Gronk's world, we're just living in it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Heh, & they pull off the hat trick. Those damn Patriots.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Giants, you fought hard, but you just couldn't get that last stop.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Again Brady does it. Now time to see if Eli is as elite as he says he is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

In the words of Father Flex "BIG TIME PLAYERS MAKE BIG TIME PLAYS!"


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

And this shows the difference between a good QB and a Elite QB. Brady is an Elite qb.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

notorious 187: "OCHO will break out today and catch his first TD pass as a Patriot."

:hmm:

EDIT: Reps for quoting me, though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Well, they REALLY miss Hakeem Nicks right now.

Time for a Cruz manufactured miracle.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Can the Patriots hold it.I think so...C'mon Patriots..


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Who needs two hands when you are McGahee.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

God this looks so much like the Super Bowl a few years ago, lol. 

Giants played hard today and played a good game regardless of what happens.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Lets see Eli back up his talk about being in the same league as Brady.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

my friend just said i wonder when Rodgers will have that breakout game :lmao


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Charmqn said:


> Lets see Eli back up his talk about being in the same league as Brady.


As if he hasn't already proved that today?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Giants are driving!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

everyone who picked the titans should apologize to the best team in the afc. them bengals.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

G-Men will score a TD right here.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Jesus fuck. This game got interesting fast.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Wow, the Giants look to unseat the Patriots here. 3rd & goal, run or pass.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That was close. No timeouts and 1 yard to go. Wow.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

TD Giants.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

LOLOL PATS ARE GARBAGE


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Ballard just murdered the Patriots.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

ELIte Manning :side:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fantastic game here! God Bless Eli Manning!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

JAKE FUCKING BALLARD!!!!!! 

Fuck off Brady


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> LOLOL PATS ARE GARBAGE


Yeah ridiculous pick plays that get called for pass interference on an uncatchable ball make them terrible. Oh by the way-NE is in 1st place AFC EAST.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fuck my life.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

oh yeah the texans won


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Rivers is useless.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Laughing my FUCKING Ass off

Rivers goes Rivers


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

rivers is picked


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Brye said:


> ELIte Manning :side:


Damn right, Brye. Damn right


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Giants, I love you. That was a fantastic & hard fought game where you found a way to win. That was beautiful!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The Giants better be happy that the Pats have dumbfucks on defense.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Rivers just cut his own team's collective throat.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Patriots suck. That is all. Hated rooting for those fuckers. I feel dirty. Only the Giants, Eagles, and Skins (if they didn't totally suck) could drive me to do this.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Peterson of the cardinals is a BOSS


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

So who wants to say Eli isn't an Elite QB? 

He out Bradied Brady!!! AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Peterson of the cardinals is a BOSS


I need to see the highlight. 99 TD punt return.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Damnit, my birds needed to have the Giants to lose tonight dang.Two weeks from tonight, Eagles vs Giants, division on the line.They beat us in our place, we need to pay the favor back.Does anyone know who the Giants play next week?


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Bengals being 6-2 is awesome.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Brye said:


> Bengals being 6-2 is awesome.


No, no, I really don't think so


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> Patriots suck. That is all. Hated rooting for those fuckers. I feel dirty. Only the Giants, Eagles, and Skins (if they didn't totally suck) could drive me to do this.


It's not like the Cowboys are going to the playoffs anyway.

Patriots defense is embarrassing.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Glad the Broncos won, of course, convincing win.

The Cards game is one of the most incredible endings I've seen in a long time, blocked field goal as time expires, force a 3 and out and then return a punt to the house!? Amazing.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Thank you Giants!!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



notorious_187 said:


> The Giants better be happy that the Pats have dumbfucks on defense.


 fuck that. Giants played them great all game and without their best WR and RB (although Jacobs had a good game).


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Yeah Giants took it to the Pats. They kicked Brady's ass for much of the game.



notorious_187 said:


> It's not like the Cowboys are going to the playoffs anyway.
> 
> Patriots defense is embarrassing.


It's possible. Pretty easy schedule.

I hate the Patriots. Deal with it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I was referring to the end of the game. The Giants don't win this without the pass interference call on a ball that he had no chance of catching.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

WR stops running-defensive back runs into WR-Pass interference.

WR runs a pick play with TE 12 yards out on an uncatchable ball-Defensive player hits WR-Pass interference. 


It's the NFL unless its involving the WR's-then its fucking ballet with yellow flags.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Brye said:


> Bengals being 6-2 is awesome.


yeah, I like seeing teams that come out of nowhere have good seasons. I'm still waiting for them to beat a really good team, but its good seeing them playing well.

:lmao @ Strahan celebrating the G-Men win

Pats got STOMPED OUT!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Calling a Pass interference in that spot, questionnable let them go in the tough moments in the game, that what I say in situations like that.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The Giants are in the locker room acting like they just won the Super Bowl beating the Patriots. No pun intended.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

it's time for another spygate


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



notorious_187 said:


> The Giants are in the locker room acting like they just won the Super Bowl beating the Patriots. No pun intended.


It's been like that since 2006 with any opponent that beats NE. It's getting VERY old. "HOLY SHIT WE BEAT NEW ENGLAND" celebrations in week 8. Nothing new.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Let them celebrate, I'm still not sold on the 49ers, but beat the G-men into the dirt.Gore all day!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



IMPULSE said:


> it's time for another spygate


You goddamn right it is.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



notorious_187 said:


> I was referring to the end of the game. The Giants don't win this without the pass interference call on a ball that he had no chance of catching.


how do you know? It's not like that was on a fourth down play.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



abrown0718 said:


> how do you know? It's not like that was on a fourth down play.


It was a third down play from the 17. Without that call it goes into OT unless they miss a FG. That call was terrible.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



SP103 said:


> It was a third down play from the 17. Without that call it goes into OT unless they miss a FG. That call was terrible.


Exactly.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



SP103 said:


> It's been like that since 2006 with any opponent that beats NE. It's getting VERY old. "HOLY SHIT WE BEAT NEW ENGLAND" celebrations in week 8. Nothing new.


Well New England has become the new Evil Empire & the franchise is so decorated that anyone that defeats them feels they've topped the Gold Standard for the League.

I'm sure Coughlin will get them focused & remind them there's another half of football to play through.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

They played the Refs, lol.Yeah let them fight and battle in the 4th quarter.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

How do you know you win in OT though? The PI didn't end the game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Great. I just remembered that we're tied with the Jets & Bills now for 1st place. I think we have 1st place because we have a better division record.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Well New England has become the new Evil Empire & the franchise is so decorated that anyone that defeats them feels they've topped the Gold Standard for the League.
> 
> I'm sure Coughlin will get them focused & remind them there's another half of football to play through.


It's hard to call NE the Evil Empire of the NFL when everyone has a salary cap and players come in on huge discounted contracts just to play for a winning team. 

The last two games NE has played like garbage and I'll admit that.. But uncatchable balls that are called for pass interference cannot be allowed. The only saving redemption is the NFL does admit its mistakes and I see the NFL issuing a "bad call" memo on Weds.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Use some spy gate and kill the Jets, that's all you gotta do.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



ho ho inc said:


> Use some spy gate and kill the Jets, that's all you gotta do.


See my sig. It's true.. it's damn true.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



SP103 said:


> It was a third down play from the 17. Without that call it goes into OT unless they miss a FG. That call was terrible.


so what it the Giants kick the fg, the Pats muff the kickoff and the Giants get the ball back? 

or what if the Giants kick the fg, go to OT and win then?

you can make excuses all you want but the fact is the Pats not only had a chance to stop them, they got the ball back. If the call were for the Pats, you wouldn't say the call was so terrible.



MrMister said:


> How do you know you win in OT though? The PI didn't end the game.


Exactly. The Pats had a chance to stop them AND they got the ball back.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



abrown0718 said:


> so what it the Giants kick the fg, the Pats muff the kickoff and the Giants get the ball back?
> 
> or what if the Giants kick the fg, go to OT and win then?
> 
> you can make excuses all you want but the fact is the Pats not only had a chance to stop them, they got the ball back. If the call were for the Pats, you wouldn't say the call was so terrible.


What if the Giants muff the kickoff return and patriots recover? You can play the "what if" game all night long-fact remains NYG/NE should of went into OT and the final be decided there. 
Done.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



abrown0718 said:


> so what it the Giants kick the fg, the Pats muff the kickoff and the Giants get the ball back?
> 
> or what if the Giants kick the fg, go to OT and win then?
> 
> you can make excuses all you want but the fact is the Pats not only had a chance to stop them, they got the ball back. If the call were for the Pats, you wouldn't say the call was so terrible.



Scenario 1: The Giants would have about 10 seconds and would have to throw a Hail Mary all the way from the other end of the field, not very likely the win.

Scenario 2: If that happened then the Giants would've won.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



SP103 said:


> It's hard to call NE the Evil Empire of the NFL when everyone has a salary cap and players come in on huge discounted contracts just to play for a winning team.
> 
> The last two games NE has played like garbage and I'll admit that.. But uncatchable balls that are called for pass interference cannot be allowed. The only saving redemption is the NFL does admit its mistakes and I see the NFL issuing a "bad call" memo on Weds.


Of course but the fact that the Patriots are recognized as the 'Evil Empire' in the NFL really can't be disputed. The Championships, the Perennial MVP QB, the Evil Genius that is the Hoodie, etc.

Hell, they are what NFL franchises want to be.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I used to think the Steelers were either more or equally hated as the Patriots. Now, I don't know.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

You guys are pretty whiny. Giants got what 4 turnovers? That factored in the loss more than the PI.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



SP103 said:


> What if the Giants muff the kickoff return and patriots recover? You can play the "what if" game all night long-fact remains NYG/NE should of went into OT and the final be decided there.
> Done.


how could the Giants muff the kickoff return when the Pats would be getting the ball? 

I'm not the one playing the what if game. You and notorious are the ones who are butthurt and making excuses cause the Pats loss. Like I said, if it were a call in the Pats favor, you wouldn't be saying all this.



MrMister said:


> You guys are pretty whiny. Giants got what 4 turnovers? That factored in the loss more than the PI.


talk to 'em MrMister.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Some pretty upset Patriots fans in this thread :lmao

Goodbye 20 game winning streak at home. The G Men own their asses so hard it's not even funny.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

No worries. I'll laugh when the Eagles come back and win the NFC East.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Won't really care, and that has no bearing on what we're talking about.

I've been saying for weeks the Eagles on the warpath.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

With all the money they spent this year they sure as hell better.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Yeah I believe the Eagles are finding their niche on both sides of the ball.Take out Jackson, deal with McCoy.Take out McCoy, Maclin.Take out Maclin, Avant, Celek.Defense wise, are corners like Nnandi are playing more man to man showing his skills and why he is one of the best in the league.G-men beware.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Jeremy Maclin puts in work. I prefer him to DeSean Jackson.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Too bad that franchise will never win a championship.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Damn, what a start. :lmao

Gotta suck to go all that way, turn around and find out it didn't mean shit.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I am utterly flabbergasted that they kicked a field goal there.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The Eagles momentum will stop tomorrow. The Bears will be in town and Peppers will be all over Vick.

I hope.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

This shit makes me sick. If ANY Steeler had went helmet to helmet like Ray Lewis just did there would of been 15 flags thrown, an ejection, and probably an immediate $250,000 fine. Just like when Ben gets crushed late there is never a flag, but if we breath on another QB there is a flag. If you're going to throw flags like crazy, that's fine, just be consistent. Anyway though, defense is ruling the day. 3-3. Go Steelers!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Nice Fumble fpalm


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

This game is getting down & dirty. I like it!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Come on, guys. We are crushing them on downs 1 and 2. But we are just sucking on 3rd down. They are damn perfect, or close to it.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Packers first loss will come Week 14 versus the Raiders. McFadden will go for 150 and Palmer will look like God. Calling it now.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Damn... not ANOTHER FG EXTRAVAGANZA!!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> Packers first loss will come Week 14 versus the Raiders. McFadden will go for 150 and Palmer will look like God. Calling it now.


My curse almost came through today, but Rivers trumps my powers I think. As long as GB loses in the playoffs that'll work for me.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

According to... everybody... THE PACK is the best team in football.___


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Cerbs said:


> Damn... not ANOTHER FG EXTRAVAGANZA!!!


These are the type of games I love. Not all that pussy ass passing, stat padding, fantasy gay shit. This is real men lining up and knocking each others fucking heads. Hooray for old school/real football. Because the NFL is doing all they can to sell out and be a bitch league.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

WHAT!? Are you serious? What kind of fucking pussy ass call was that? Fucking die, you cunt ref.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fuckers keep recovering their own fumbles.

This needs to be reviewed btw.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I like these games more too, just wasn't expecting this many this weekend.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

This needs to be challenged. But I'm still steamed over that Clark penalty on the hit. That is just ridiculous. I hate you, and your pussy rules Roger Goodell.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I hate these new rules, what was Clark supposed to let the guy run?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Should've iced him. Oh well.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

It's weak. People say that QBs are so amazing in this era. Bullshit, the rules foster all these QBs.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Well that bullshit call on Clark gave the Ravens 3 points. ARGHH!!!!! Three points is huge in this game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JCarbo04 said:


> Well that bullshit call on Clark gave the Ravens 3 points. ARGHH!!!!! Three points is huge in this game.


It's alright. Cundiff missed one. It evened out.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Well, so far a great game. My team is just on the crap end of it. Thankfully we got the ball to start the 3rd. We'll see what happens.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

There ya go. Entire 2nd half to play. Anything can happen from here.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

lol, these Steelers/Ravens games give me a near heart attack. Go Steelers!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

steelers should learn how to score TDs. I NEED SOME STEELER POINTS TO WIN MY FANTASY GAME.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Brown's stepped up these past few weeks. It makes me a happy guy. No Sanders sucks, though.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Damn you, Suggs, you bastard! I hate that snap/lateral pass play!!!!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

We should run the ball a bit more. Our backs did OK on that drive.

And I'm surprised someone hadn't picked that pass off before. Maybe Arians will realize he shouldn't call screens 20 times a day.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> We should run the ball a bit more. Our backs did OK on that drive.


Yeah, I agree. I hate that snap/lateral pass deal we do. They say it's like a run play, it isn't. Suggs got the pick, and it's been close to being picked quite a few other times this season.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

^Yeah, see my edit. 

The only way we're winning this game is if we get a turnover, which seems unlikely based on how few we've gotten so far this year.

Edit: 3 man rush? C'mon.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I was just thinking this would be a perfect time for us to finally get that big INT, or a sack/forced fumble.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Ravens finally had a call go their way there, lol.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

LOL @ Keisel in coverage on Ray Rice. Wow. We are missing Woodley bad.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

What happen to Woodley?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I hope these refs have some big time security leaving PGH tonight. Actually, no I don't.

Woodley has a hamstring injury from sacking Tom Brady too much last week.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

amazing catch by brown


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

HEEEAAATTHH!! Most underrated TE in the league.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

AHHHH! Why do you guys have to do this to me!!?? YAY Ben is running! OHH NOOO BEN FUMBLED!!! OMG YES, We recovered TD!!! Ohh noo!!! His damn knee was down. Too much anxiety.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Got damn it look at the agility by Roethlisberger.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That interception is gonna come back to bite us in the ass 

Edit: TOUCHDOWN.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

TOUCH DOWNNNNNN.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

TD, baby!!! Now if we can get a defensive stop, and even more than that, no BS penalties. Or better yet, it's about time Troy got a pick this season.

Edit: Welcome back, James Harrison!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Troy should have like 3 or 4 picks this season but he's had some surprising drops. Though it's not like the rest of the secondary is getting any picks either so :/

Edit: I think Harrison's trying to catch up with Woodley.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

A lot of Polamalu's IT drops have been on 3rd and long so they haven't much mattered anyway.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Come on, damn it!!! Make a fucking 3rd down stop!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

A steel curtain would not be very practical, no?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Ugh.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Do the Steelers know how to stop a team on 3rd down? they haven't really done it tonight.

Edit-well that works.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

12 of 16 on 3rd down. Ugh...

Edit: OH YEAH!!!! FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Ugh...


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

FUMBLE. FUCK YES.

There's that turnover I was talking about.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Motherfucker.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Well would you look at that.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That's like, what? The 4th takeaway by this defense this season?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Yes! Yes! Yes!!! James Harrison we have missed you!!!! And great job, William Gay recovering the ball. FINALLY, the turnover we needed.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> That's like, what? The 4th takeaway by this defense this season?


And yet we're still 6-2 so...


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Antonio Brown is unbelievable.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Ben needs to take a note from Cam and THROW DEEP to your #1 wideout 85% of the time.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I'm surprised how limited Wallace's been. Usually Ben throws a bunch of deep balls his way every game.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

No one can really deny we have the one of the deepest receiving cores in the league. Wallace/Ward/Brown/Sanders/Cotchery. Add Miller in there too.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Speaking of Wallace.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

YES!!!! MIKE WALLACE!!!! BIG BEN = CLUTCH GENE!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

How many Steelers fans can orgasm at once?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Thank goodness. Anyone who questions Ben's awesomeness now should GTFO. 

P.S. The o-line has been rock solid tonight. It's amazing what happens when they aren't going down every other play.

P.S. #2 - Quite a few @ WWF. Though nowhere near as much as when Cam Newton throws touchdowns to Steve Smith. Even Saints fans jizz when that happens.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

No where near the amount that simultaneously grown. It's Steelers vs. the World you know.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> Thank goodness. Anyone who questions Ben's awesomeness now should GTFO.
> 
> P.S. The o-line has been rock solid tonight. It's amazing what happens when they aren't *going down every other play*.


Is that a favorite pastime of theirs, Hoopstar?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Big Ben is the best QB in the league for my money. Accurate, mobile, clutch, 2 time Super Bowl champion, Ravens daddy, and just all around elite.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JM said:


> No one can really deny we have the one of the deepest receiving cores in the league. Wallace/Ward/Brown/Sanders/Cotchery. Add Miller in there too.


As much as I hate the Packers, their corps gives ours a run for their money.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JCarbo04 said:


> Big Ben is the best QB in the league for my money. Accurate, mobile, clutch, 2 time Super Bowl champion, Ravens daddy, and just all around elite.


LOL


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Omg... Air Harrison!!!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JCarbo04 said:


> Big Ben is the best QB in the league for my money. Accurate, mobile, clutch, 2 time Super Bowl champion, Ravens daddy, and just all around elite.


Ok don't get carried away.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JCarbo04 said:


> Big Ben is the best QB in the league for my money. Accurate, mobile, clutch, 2 time Super Bowl champion, Ravens daddy, and just all around elite.


LOL, relax.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

As much as I like Ben, and as much as I hate Rodgers, Rodgers is the best QB in the league right now and it's not even close. Ben's making a strong case for #2 though, but Rodgers is fucking shit up this year.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JM said:


> Ok don't get carried away.


Who's better? Aaron Rodgers, and Tom Brady I think are the only ones you could make arguments for.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Obviously someone never seen Tavarus Jackson play if he thinks Big Ben is clutch. :side:

And yeah Big Nose is the best QB in the league.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Did everyone get to see that super gay jumping high five by Gronkowski and whoever of the Pats there in that commercial? wtf.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JM said:


> Did everyone get to see that super gay jumping high five by Gronkowski and whoever of the Pats there in that commercial? wtf.


Link?


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JCarbo04 said:


> Who's better? Aaron Rodgers, and Tom Brady I think are the only ones you could make arguments for.


Yes Rodgers and Brady. That's about it right now.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

What a great pickup Jerricho Cotchery was.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> Link?


idk it just aired during the game. I don't know what it was about it, it just looked super gay.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Wait only Brady and Rodgers are better than Ben? When did this happen?

Drew Brees is pretty awesome you Steeler homers.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> Drew Brees is pretty awesome you Steeler homers.


Not this season he hasn't been. Well, he's been good but not like Ben has this year. Ben is playing the best football of his career right now.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I'm basically just going by this season. I think Roethlisberger's better. They both have their strengths. One could easily argue Brees. I really don't' think it goes much past that though. Not this year.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> Wait only Brady and Rodgers are better than Ben? When did this happen?
> 
> Drew Brees is pretty awesome you Steeler homers.


Hey now, I said he's in competition for second best. Brees/Brady/Ben are all very close.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> Wait only Brady and Rodgers are better than Ben? When did this happen?
> 
> Drew Brees is pretty awesome you Steeler homers.


I'd take Brees over Ben as well.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Brees is definitely better, and Newton's been better too.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> Newton's been better too.


LOL! And people have been calling me a homer?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> Brees is definitely better, and *Newton's been better too.*


:lmao

He's been good, but he can't win. Ben's a proven winner who's also awesome.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> :lmao
> 
> He's been good, but he can't win. Ben's a proven winner who's also awesome.


Ben also plays on a better team and Newton is a rookie, he will get his wins.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JCarbo04 said:


> LOL! And people have been calling me a homer?


You are though, but yes, so is he. Newton can throw for as many yards as he wants. He isn't stealing them wins and he puts up a lot of TOs.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Come on, defense! No penalties, and let's get one more stop!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JCarbo04 said:


> LOL! And people have been calling me a homer?


Not including tonight:

Roethlisberger: 2.302 Yards, 14 TD, 7 INT (64.4% Completions) - 51 Rushing Yards, 0 TD - 4 Fumbles Lost
Newton: 2,393 yards, 11 TD, 9 INT (60.6% Completions) - 319 Rushing Yards, 7 TD - 2 Fumbles Lost 

In total, Ben's got 14 TD and 11 TO, Newton's got 18 TD and 11 TO.

You can't say he's not a winner. There's no such thing as a winning player. He can't win a game by himself, and he's certainly not the reason Carolina's lost. The defense has let this team down time and time again.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Yeah. Ben, Brady, Manning, Brees, Rodgers, and Newton are good, but they aren't Sexy Rexy Grossman good! :lmao

Ben is a very solid and dependable QB. Any team would be lucky to have him. He has played like a top 5 QB this year for sure.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Smith should of had that, lucky fucks.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Fuck that was close.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!! Because that was a sure TD he dropped.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> Not including tonight:
> 
> Roethlisberger: 2.302 Yards, 14 TD, 7 INT (64.4% Completions) - 51 Rushing Yards, 0 TD - 4 Fumbles Lost
> Newton: 2,393 yards, 11 TD, 9 INT (60.6% Completions) - 319 Rushing Yards, 7 TD - 2 Fumbles Lost
> 
> In total, Ben's got 14 TD and 11 TO, Newton's got 18 TD and 11 TO.
> 
> You can't say he's not a winner. There's no such thing as a winning player. He can't win a game by himself, and he's certainly not the reason Carolina's lost. The defense has let this team down time and time again.


I'm convinced. They're definitely comparable.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

TD RAVENS!!

:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

THANK GOD. LOLSTEELERS.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

fpalm

Fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck.

 Could've gone either way, fuck. Oh well, shit happens.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Well fuck.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

GODDAMN IT!
GODDAMN IT!
GODDAMN IT!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JCarbo04 said:


> Big Ben is the best QB in the league for my money. Accurate, mobile, clutch, 2 time Super Bowl champion, *Ravens daddy*, and just all around elite.


Not tonight!

:lmao


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

SWEEEEEEEEEEEP!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Was hoping for a Devin Hesteresque kick return there


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

No, not tonight. But that was all about a terrible defensive stand, not Ben. I can not believe we gave that up. Well, hopefully we'll have Woodley back for a hopeful playoff rematch.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Not tonight!
> 
> :lmao


Dolphins.

Oh the joys of being a Steelers fan. Feel free to chirp if your team is actually good.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

So, it appears as if the defense rests. It's settled. Cam Newton > Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> Dolphins.
> 
> Oh the joys of being a Steelers fan. Feel free to chirp if your team is actually good.


Penguins, i can do that too.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

So wait? Ben was playing defense when the Ravens marched 90 yards down the field?


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Joe Flacco was downright heroic at the end there. Holy shit. Smith and Boldin both with ugly drops and he kept plugging. I screamed myself hoarse. FUCK YEAH RAVENS!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Good game to the Steelers. Fucking epic, hard hitting & we had to earn that one.

Absolutely no shit talking from this end, Great Game.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



JCarbo04 said:


> So wait? Ben was playing defense when the Ravens marched 90 yards down the field?


Yeah, he was.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



stadw0n306 said:


> Penguins, i can do that too.


:lmao 

You just made yourself look like a moron.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Time to avoid ESPN so I don't have to hear or see Chris Berman...


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



DH said:


> :lmao
> 
> You just made yourself look like a moron.


Why? lol


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Ahh well. Shit happens. Hopefully we'll see the Ravens again in the playoffs.

I'm going to go cry myself to sleep now.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The Ravens and the Bengals have the best records in the AFC. Woah.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

#SWAG


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Even though Ravens are my B team, I think I roared more for them this week than I have for the Saints this year. Those Steelers games are just intense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

LOLSTEELERSLOL, DH being butthurt what a surprise. Shitty defense, shitty running game, and a QB that would be shit without his great receivers.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Good game to the Steelers. Fucking epic, hard hitting...
> 
> Absolutely no shit talking from this end, Great Game.


It was an amazing game, by Pitt, Baltimore, & Pitt's other opponents that were wearing #s & stripes (or as I called them elsewhere during the game, the "Baltimore Reffins").

Say what you will about Ray & Ben's off-field activities. During many games, the officials are heavily against us, & much of that game proved it.

Had to copy this when I saw it, as it was so true...



JCarbo04 said:


> This shit makes me sick. If ANY Steeler had went helmet to helmet like Ray Lewis just did there would of been 15 flags thrown, an ejection, and probably an immediate $250,000 fine. Just like when Ben gets crushed late there is never a flag, but if we breath on another QB there is a flag. If you're going to throw flags like crazy, that's fine, just be consistent.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LOLSTEELERSLOL, DH being butthurt what a surprise. Shitty defense, shitty running game, and a QB that would be shit without his great receivers.


You should see him in the chatbox right now, shits funny.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> #SWAG


+1 for that Av / Sig.

I look forward to seeing every ESPN anchor eat crow for the next week.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

*There's really no need in arguing about it. It's clear that Pittsburgh didn't put themselves into position to receive God's blessings and The Ravens did. That's how games are won and lost.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I'm surprised DH expected anything from the Steelers, they are a proven shit team so I don't know why he thought they had a chance to actually holding that 4 minute lead. Ravens were just playing with Steeler fans, making them think they actually had a chance.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Hit-Girl said:


> *There's really no need in arguing about it. It's clear that Pittsburgh didn't put themselves into position to receive God's blessings and The Ravens did. That's how games are won and lost.*


Saint Tebow be praised.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Man, that #1 pass defense really choked on the final drive.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'm surprised DH expected anything from the Steelers, they are a proven shit team so I don't know why he thought they had a chance to actually holding that 4 minute lead. Ravens were just playing with Steeler fans, making them think they actually had a chance.


You're a funny child.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

That was an amazing game. Major congrats to the Ravens for the amazing comeback there. 

Alot of the AFC Divisions are VERY competitive right now and its interesting. AFC East has Jets, Bills, & Pats all in the running. AFC North for all intents & purposes has a three way tie. AFC West has the Raiders, Chargers, & Chiefs all 4-4 with Broncos only 1 game behind now. The only ones that have any kind of cushion are the Texans int he AFC South as they are two games up in a division that includes Jacksonville & a Manning-less & Winless Colts team. 

But we're looking at the possibility of teams like The Patriots and Steelers not making the playoffs because of how crowded its looking in the division championships and wildcard races.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I have to laugh at the idea that the Ravens were playing with any fans or anyone else; It's the Ravens' fans that play, wearing officials' shirts.

I can't wait to see how many calls some officials' rep admits to missing over the next week.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I would definitely put the Ravens/Steelers II as "Game of the Year" contender with Packers/Saints Week 1.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

So much bitterness up in this thread.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Charmqn said:


> I would definitely put the Ravens/Steelers II as "Game of the Year" contender with Packers/Saints Week 1.


It really was & listening to Tomlin's post game interview confirms the respect I have for the guy. Straight class.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> So much bitterness up in this thread.


You chose Flacco over Suggs, Lewis, Ngata, Reed, Boldin and Rice? Why?


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



TripleG said:


> That was an amazing game. Major congrats to the Ravens for the amazing comeback there.
> 
> Alot of the AFC Divisions are VERY competitive right now and its interesting. AFC East has Jets, Bills, & Pats all in the running. AFC North for all intents & purposes has a three way tie. AFC West has the Raiders, Chargers, & Chiefs all 4-4 with Broncos only 1 game behind now. The only ones that have any kind of cushion are the Texans int he AFC South as they are two games up in a division that includes Jacksonville & a Manning-less & Winless Colts team.
> 
> But we're looking at the possibility of teams like The Patriots and Steelers not making the playoffs because of how crowded its looking in the division championships and wildcard races.


Yeah, the AFC Playoff seeding is going to be crazy.

I see AFC West only having 1 team in the playoffs (division winner). Also, you can make a case for the AFC North possibly having 3 teams in the playoffs. That division has 3 teams with 6 wins alone.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> You chose Flacco over Suggs, Lewis, Ngata, Reed, Boldin and Rice? Why?


Because I'm a big fan of his?  Big fan of his arm, his poise and his confidence. Also a fan of his playcalling. Cam Cameron needs to take him off a leash.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Day games started off pretty slow but the 2nd set were awesome. Watched some of the Ravens/Steelers but I ended up finally watching Inception so I missed alot of it.

That Chargers/Packers game looks like something I'd have loved to watch.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Eh, alright. I like the Ravens, but Flacco's just...I dunno. I don't like him, and I'm not sure why.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Chargers/Packers was insane. Packers are beatable, but you can't turn the ball over, much less give up multiple TAINTs.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> You chose Flacco over Suggs, Lewis, Ngata, Reed, Boldin and Rice? Why?


Bitch, its called being a fan. You chose Cam Newton, Why is that?


----------



## Bsizzle

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> Eh, alright. I like the Ravens, but Flacco's just...I dunno. I don't like him, and I'm not sure why.


I'm a die hard Ravens fan and I don't like him either......he's not a bad Quarterback....but he's not a great one either. For the past few years the only thing standing us and a championship is our offense......And to win Superbowls these days....and ELITE QB is required.....and Flacco is not an elite QB..... at least in my opinion


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Well I am glad Flacco got the win. He needed this to get those Steelers, media, and fans off his damn back for a week.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Charmqn said:


> Bitch, its called being a fan. You chose Cam Newton, Why is that?


Because Cam Newton is an amazing QB, extremely likeable guy and one of the most marketable players in the NFL. Flacco is none of those.

With that said, I'm not a Flacco hater. Just indifferent when it comes to him.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> Because Cam Newton is an amazing QB, extremely likeable guy and one of the most marketable players in the NFL. Flacco is none of those.
> 
> With that said, I'm not a Flacco hater. Just indifferent when it comes to him.


Cam newton has been playing well for his rookie season, but he won't be going no where (playoffs) as long as he is a Carolina panther.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Charmqn said:


> Cam newton has been playing well for his rookie season, but he won't be going no where (playoffs) as long as he is a Carolina panther.


He really will though. If he eliminates his mistakes while still producing that same offense, and the defense shores up its weaknesses, Carolina will be a force in the NFL.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Just like the Ravens won't as long as Flacco is their QB?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

At least there are a lot of Steelers fans here. You guys can cover each others' backs. When the Bears reach the inevitable rough spot tomorrow, the three Bears fans on here will be sad and lonely.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> At least there are a lot of Steelers fans here. You guys can cover each others' backs. When the Bears reach the inevitable rough spot tomorrow, the three Bears fans on here will be sad and lonely.


I'm a Bears fan tomorrow.


----------



## Bsizzle

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Charmqn said:


> Cam newton has been playing well for his rookie season, but he won't be going no where (playoffs) as long as he is a Carolina panther.


Newton has amazing potential....he has size Big Ben and Speed/Elusiveness like Vick....Hell, has ANYONE elsein the last 50 years ran the QB option in the NFL!? lol


.I'm sure the Panthers will surround him with some great players in these next few years....Building around a talented QB is easier than trying to win a championship with an mediocre or sorry QB and a great team. (remember when Grossman costed the Bears the Super bowl? lol)


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

And Flacco will continue to not get any respect, I guess. Well, Gosh darn it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

did rice do anything notable today? 

who else can't wait until ravens beat the steelers in the playoffs? the amount of bitching and butthurtness(99% from DH) will be too great.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Just re-read Charm's post:



Charmqn said:


> Cam newton has been playing well for his rookie season, but he won't be going no where (playoffs) as long as he is a Carolina panther.


So, you're saying the Panthers will be going to the playoffs? Because "Won't be going nowhere" is a double negative, which is therefore a positive, resulting in the meaning of your statement being "He will be going somewhere."

Thanks, buddy.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WWF said:


> Just like the Ravens won't as long as Flacco is their QB?


That doesn't even make sense, the Ravens have made the playoffs with Flacco at the helm every year. That guy is an idiot for not liking Cam, he's a great player. But don't make up bullshit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> did rice do anything notable today?
> 
> who else can't wait until ravens beat the steelers in the playoffs? the amount of bitching and butthurtness(99% from DH) will be too great.


I need to see it to believe it. Beating a team three straight times is hard. Ravens probably should hope someone else knocks out the Steelers. Not saying the Ravens can't beat the Steelers three straight, just saying it's really hard to do.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> who else can't wait until ravens beat the steelers in the playoffs? the amount of bitching and butthurtness(99% from DH) will be too great.


I find it pointless to wait for events that never happen: The rapture, etc.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> I need to see it to believe it. Beating a team three straight times is hard. Ravens probably should hope someone else knocks out the Steelers. Not saying the Ravens can't beat the Steelers three straight, just saying it's really hard to do.


didnt giants(or eagles) do it to the Eagles(or Giants) a couple of years ago?


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



WordsWordsWords said:


> That doesn't even make sense, the Ravens have made the playoffs with Flacco at the helm every year. That guy is an idiot for not liking Cam, he's a great player. But don't make up bullshit.


Not even worth it anymore  He does not like Flacco and probably nothing will change his stance on that.

I do hope Ravens/steelers meet again in the playoffs for Round 3.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



TJChurch said:


> I find it pointless to wait for events that never happen: The rapture, etc.


you're right. steelers probably wont make the playoffs.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Reading around and people are saying The Ravens got lucky beating the Steelers. Either luck strikes twice a season or they are just mad.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> didnt giants(or eagles) do it to the Eagles(or Giants) a couple of years ago?


I think the Cowboys did it the last time Dallas made the playoffs.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Reading around and people are saying The Ravens got lucky beating the Steelers. Either luck strikes twice a season or they are just mad.


They're mad they got swagged on. That's all.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Ravens didn't get lucky. They took that shit.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> didnt giants(or eagles) do it to the Eagles(or Giants) a couple of years ago?


Not sure about Giants/Eagles, but in 2009 Dallas beat the Eagles three straight.

So yeah it's doable, just fucking hard.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> you're right. steelers probably wont make the playoffs.


Steelers will make the playoffs, & make every team they meet therein wish they didn't.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

First rookie quarterback to start all sixteen games and make the playoffs (along with Matt Ryan)
First rookie quarterback to win two playoff games
Most starts by a quarterback in first season: 19
Most starts by a quarterback in first two seasons: 37
Most starts by a quarterback in first three seasons: 55
Most wins by a quarterback in first 60 consecutive starts: 40
First quarterback to start and win a playoff game in each of his first three seasons
Most combined regular and postseason wins in first three years as a quarterback: 36 (tied with Dan Marino)
Most playoff road wins: 4 (tied with Len Dawson, Roger Staubach, Jake Delhomme, and Mark Sanchez)

#FlaccoSwag


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Reading around and people are saying The Ravens got lucky beating the Steelers. Either luck strikes twice a season or they are just mad.


haha that is funny. Yeah, Flacco got lucky with that 92 yard drive with a little over 2 minutes left. That is a pretty big 4 leaf clover the Ravens must have.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Charmqn said:


> haha that is funny. Yeah, Flacco got lucky with that 92 yard drive with a little over 2 minutes left. That is a pretty big 4 leaf clover the Ravens must have.


92 yards, 2 minutes, 4 leaves... Count the stripes on the teammates' uniforms.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



CamillePunk said:


> First rookie quarterback to start all sixteen games and make the playoffs (along with Matt Ryan)
> First rookie quarterback to win two playoff games
> Most starts by a quarterback in first season: 19
> Most starts by a quarterback in first two seasons: 37
> Most starts by a quarterback in first three seasons: 55
> Most wins by a quarterback in first 60 consecutive starts: 40
> First quarterback to start and win a playoff game in each of his first three seasons
> Most combined regular and postseason wins in first three years as a quarterback: 36 (tied with Dan Marino)
> Most playoff road wins: 4 (tied with Len Dawson, Roger Staubach, Jake Delhomme, and Mark Sanchez)
> 
> #FlaccoSwag


Len and Roger won the Super Bowl. Will Flacco be like Delhomme/Sanchez, or Dawson/Staubach? Time will tell. Clearly he's a got the defense to back him up.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Tyrod Taylor is the future of Baltimore.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Charmqn said:


> haha that is funny. Yeah, Flacco got lucky with that 92 yard drive with a little over 2 minutes left. That is a pretty big 4 leaf clover the Ravens must have.


I'm not even a Ravens fan honestly but I'm glad they won because The Steelers are one of the teams I can't stand mainly cause my aunt goes on and on about them so much to a point I enjoy when they lose so she's mad about it. All day Saturday she was like "My Steelers are gonna win Sunday Ravens suck blah blah blah" so when they lose I smile  i don't care who beats them lol.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Priceless Blaze said:


> I'm not even a Ravens fan honestly but I'm glad they won because The Steelers are one of the teams I can't stand mainly cause my aunt goes on and on about them so much to a point I enjoy when they lose so she's mad about it. All day Saturday she was like "My Steelers are gonna win Sunday Ravens suck blah blah blah" so when they lose I smile  i don't care who beats them lol.


Yeah, I feel like every time Big Ben/Mendenhall/Ward gets hit, America wins.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Someone tried to tell me that's not a reason to dislike a team, imo it is because honestly my aunt is only a fan of The Steelers cause of how much they win, she's saying she always been a Steeler fan which is bull crap honestly. Hell she was cheering for Green Bay in the Super Bowl last year lol.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Someone tried to tell me that's not a reason to dislike a team, imo it is because honestly my aunt is only a fan of The Steelers cause of how much they win, she's saying she always been a Steeler fan which is bull crap honestly. Hell she was cheering for Green Bay in the Super Bowl last year lol.


I think the majority was cheering for Green Bay. Basically, she is a bandwagon fan.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

For real though, this Antonio Brown guy has game. Really impressed by him tonight.


----------



## Myers

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

I think it's hilarious that the 49ers are 7-1 and the next in their division are the seahawks who are 2-6


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Myers said:


> I think it's hilarious that the 49ers are 7-1 and the next in their division are the seahawks who are 2-6


The 49ers should wrap up the division by week 11. It only takes 8 wins to clinch the NFC West.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Charmqn said:


> I think the majority was cheering for Green Bay. Basically, she is a bandwagon fan.


Pretty much what it is, she said she never liked the Falcons but she use to have a Falcons coat and cheer for them. She's loco anyways.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> The 49ers should wrap up the division by week 11. It only takes 8 wins to clinch the NFC West.


Also we got a easier schedule in the second half than the first half of the season. Playing in a crap division has it's benifits.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Now I just got to hope the Falcons can pull a win on the Saints next week. Going to be a tough one but they are going hot right now 3 wins in a row maybe not agaisnt top teams but 3 wins got them on fire maybe that will carry over to the Saints game. That win would be extra sweet as my ex is a die-hard Saints fan


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Now I just got to hope the Falcons can pull a win on the Saints next week. Going to be a tough one but they are going hot right now 3 wins in a row maybe not agaisnt top teams but 3 wins got them on fire maybe that will carry over to the Saints game. That win would be extra sweet as my ex is a die-hard Saints fan


Oh believe me, if The Saints win here, it will be crazy. Surprising or not, there are a lot of Saints fans here in Atlanta. When the Saints last year, I saw fistfights break out in malls and bars because of how many Saints fans there were gloating about the victory.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> Oh believe me, if The Saints win here, it will be crazy. Surprising or not, there are a lot of Saints fans here in Atlanta. When the Saints last year, I saw fistfights break out in malls and bars because of how many Saints fans there were gloating about the victory.


Damn that had to be crazy to see, I'm glad I'm down here in Macon where pretty much everyone supports the Falcons from what I know. But yeah oh I've got to pull extra hard for the Falcons just because of my ex being a fan it will be the bitter sweet moment I've been looking for.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



TJChurch said:


> Steelers will make the playoffs, & make every team they meet therein wish they didn't.


they are barely holding that 6th spot, and only because they haven't had their bye week yet. i hope you can accept another 9-7 season because that's where the Steelers are going.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> they are barely holding that 6th spot, and only because they haven't had their bye week yet. i hope you can accept another 9-7 season because that's where the Steelers are going.


Ravens made it to the playoffs at 9-7.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

yeah, they did, and it was the same season in which the Steelers didn't after their superbowl. LOLSTEELERS.

EDIT: HOLD THE FUCK UP, THE BENGALS ARE FIRST IN THE AFC? AND THE TEXANS ARE SECOND? :lmao at every team in the AFC for allowing this to happen.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Even though Packers are the defending champions and have proved they can win on the road in the playoffs, I still strongly believe they need homefield advantage a lot more than Patriots and Steelers. Those teams will be just fine and if they are going in the playoffs healthy they will be able to beat anybody, anytime. 

It's going to be very interesting if the packers run into the 49ers. I'll be cheering for the 49ers personally but I really can't see them winning with Alex Smith holding them back. You can only count on your defense for so long so if not for Smith than there running game is going to have to be damn near fantastic to hang with the packers. In today's league you can't afford to have Trent Dilfer as your QB and still win in the playoffs, Especially on the road.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Pats haven't proved much since 2007 so I wouldn't really say that can beat anyone anymore, I hardly think they can beat anyone in the playoffs with how bad their D and run are, well except the Steelers since they're even worse and we all know that they just got lucky last week.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pats haven't proved much since 2007 so I wouldn't really say that can beat anyone anymore, I hardly think they can beat anyone in the playoffs with how bad their D and run are, well except the Steelers since they're even worse and we all know that they just got lucky last week.


"Pats haven't proved much..." yet the Steelers were lucky to beat them?! Don't confuse luck with talent.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Both teams suck tbh, by next week I'll be surprised if they're still in the playoff picture.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

*Somebody be trollin'*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Its McNultimore by the way.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Both teams suck tbh, by next week I'll be surprised if they're still in the playoff picture.


Who do you think replaces them? Houston? Baltimore? Cincnnati? Denver?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

The first three are already in the playoff picture?

And its clear that both teams will come in third in their divisions, clearly both teams are just too old and slow. 

I really don't think I could be any happier if both Pats and Chargers somehow do miss the playoffs this year,


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Aid180 said:


> The 49ers should wrap up the division by week 11. It only takes 8 wins to clinch the NFC West.


We should have the division wrapped up soon. The rest of the NFC West teams have a lot of catching up to do. I see the 49ers ending the season with a 12-4 or possibly 13-3 record and locking up the #2 seed. The path to the Super Bowl runs through Green Bay though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The first three are already in the playoff picture?
> 
> And its clear that both teams will come in third in their divisions, clearly both teams are just too old and slow.
> 
> I really don't think I could be any happier if both Pats and Chargers somehow do miss the playoffs this year,


Nah I mean as AFC Champs. For the past decade it's been Colts, Steelers, and Pats (save the Raiders). If all three have fallen/will fall, who steps up? In all seriousness without trolling, Pittsburgh and New England have fallen to the rest of the pack. This should be pretty clear.

Denver was a joke, but in all seriousness they are only one game out of 1st in the West. As of right now they are in the playoff picture.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



CamillePunk said:


> First rookie quarterback to start all sixteen games and make the playoffs (along with Matt Ryan)
> First rookie quarterback to win two playoff games
> Most starts by a quarterback in first season: 19
> Most starts by a quarterback in first two seasons: 37
> Most starts by a quarterback in first three seasons: 55
> Most wins by a quarterback in first 60 consecutive starts: 40
> First quarterback to start and win a playoff game in each of his first three seasons
> Most combined regular and postseason wins in first three years as a quarterback: 36 (tied with Dan Marino)
> Most playoff road wins: 4 (tied with Len Dawson, Roger Staubach, Jake Delhomme, and Mark Sanchez)
> 
> #FlaccoSwag


I can hear the flesh of the haters sizzling already.

He just needs to hold onto the ball, he has a disturbing habit of getting stripped & fumbling. It reared it's head tonight but they managed to nullify the damage.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

good for smith. maryland terps making plays brings a smile to my face.

i'm not even going to work myself over the crap that occurred last night.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



MrMister said:


> Nah I mean as AFC Champs. For the past decade it's been Colts, Steelers, and Pats (save the Raiders). If all three have fallen/will fall, who steps up? In all seriousness without trolling, Pittsburgh and New England have fallen to the rest of the pack. This should be pretty clear.
> 
> Denver was a joke, but in all seriousness they are only one game out of 1st in the West. As of right now they are in the playoff picture.


I'd tell you if there wasn't 12 different teams that could possibly 11 different teams that have a chance to make the playoffs. The west(through division) has four potential teams, the north has three teams, and the east has three teams. If I had to pick now I'd probably pick the Ravens, simply because their major weakness seems to be Flacco and Flacco really isn't all that bad,


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

anyone familiar with Football Outsiders and their nerd stats? Basically, their sabrmeteric stats, etc.

They're practically in a foreign language to me, but I know people who swear by them. Based off the efficiency numbers, here are the top 5 offenses/defenses...

Offense: 1) Packers 2) Patriots 3) Bills 4) Saints 5) Giants
Defense: 1) Ravens 2) Jets 3) Lions 4) 49ers 5) Jaguars

Nothing too shocking. Other than that the Ravens are the best defense...by a lot. Like, they're twice as good as the second-place Jets. That has to make the Ravens the AFC favorite. 

Anyway, here are some links:

http://www.footballoutsiders.com/stats/teamoff
http://www.footballoutsiders.com/stats/teamdef


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

change the title to mocking the Steelers Mikey. Shouldn't be too hard to think of a new one, since Flacco lead the Ravens all the way down the field without any trouble against the number one pass defense.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

but pittsburgh only has the 6th pass defense? 

i didnt watch the game nor highlights, so i have no idea what happened.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: 92 yards for a TD?! No problem, Cool Joe Flacco GOTS THIS*

"Steelers: Rice contained? Check, Force Clutch Turnover? Check, Win? Nope"


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

good enough for me.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Seems the Chargers are having some issues, thanks to these hard times:

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d823dff03/article/chargers-owner-gives-candid-assessment-of-rivers-performance The Owner opts to be perfectly honest & says Rivers is just having an off year, instead of the generic "He's our guy, we're just fine". Of course this is being blown up already.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d823df7b3/article/team-source-slow-and-fat-gates-a-big-problem-in-san-diego

Now THIS one is a team source that blames *Antonio Gates* for the Chargers losses & even goes so far as to call Gates "old & fat".

These guys are vicious. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*



Mikey Damage said:


> but pittsburgh only has the 6th pass defense?
> 
> i didnt watch the game nor highlights, so i have no idea what happened.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Are we all in agreement that Green Bay's winning the Super Bowl? It saddens me, but nobody's stopping them.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

This title's annoying.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



DH said:


> Are we all in agreement that Green Bay's winning the Super Bowl? It saddens me, but nobody's stopping them.


That's a safe bet, honestly.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I'm trying to think of a team who could outscore the Packers in a shootout, but no one's coming to mind. New England is possible, but their defense is too shitty to give them a fighting chance. The Steelers & Ravens are both potential as well, but the Steelers start too slow to keep up and Flacco would need to step the fuck up. IDK, I'm really starting to think a repeat is coming.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

DH plenty of teams have kept pace with them. If Rivers doesn't throw two TAINTs they probably beat GB. Shit, even with those the Chargers almost won. Even the Vikings almost beat the Packers.

The Packers have a great passing game and a pretty good running game. They are the best offense in the league for sure. But as I've said since last year even, that defense is suspect. They're not very good at stopping people. They are good at getting turnovers, and that's all Rodgers and company need to seal the deal.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



DH said:


> I'm trying to think of a team who could outscore the Packers in a shootout, but no one's coming to mind. New England is possible, but their defense is too shitty to give them a fighting chance. The Steelers & Ravens are both potential as well, but the Steelers start too slow to keep up and Flacco would need to step the fuck up. IDK, I'm really starting to think a repeat is coming.


I think we could beat the Packers if our offense showed up, but it's an uphill climb. Would need big turnovers.


----------



## ADR LaVey

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

What a pathetic loos for Oakland, especially on defense. My guess is they were to worried about Tebow running. Also it looked like there were missing assignments by over pursuing and trying to sack Tebow. I'm not sure if you put the blame on a poor gameplan from by Chuck Bresnahan or just a sloppy performance by the defense. 



DH said:


> I'm trying to think of a team who could outscore the Packers in a shootout, but no one's coming to mind. New England is possible, but their defense is too shitty to give them a fighting chance. The Steelers & Ravens are both potential as well, but the Steelers start too slow to keep up and Flacco would need to step the fuck up. IDK, I'm really starting to think a repeat is coming.


Another AFC team that could stand up to them is the Bills. They've shown that they can come from behind and force turnovers when they need to. Plus they can rack up the points as well. That would make a pretty interesting Super Bowl, I think.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Guess which QB has the most game-tying or game-winning fourth quarter drives this year? It's that guy you consider a laughing stock - Eli Manning. 

haters gonna hate


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Eli got my respect yesterday.

Anyway, it would kill me if the Texans made the playoffs and the Patriots didn't.

That'd be like the ultimate low blow for me.


----------



## AJ

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Packers do look great this year, I don't think they'll go unbeaten though and wouldn't bet on a SB win yet. 
Really good season, lots of teams in contention, liking the look of Texans to be a shock side that manage to keep going, Bengals are doing brilliantly to, think they'll end up 9-7 ish though.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Father Flex said:


> Guess which QB has the most game-tying or game-winning fourth quarter drives this year? It's that guy you consider a laughing stock - Eli Manning.
> 
> haters gonna hate


Thing is he'll probably looks like complete shit next week. There is no middle ground with that guy, he is good one week and shit the next.

And no DH, Packers are going down.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

My playoff predictions
*AFC*
AFC East: Patriots
AFC North: Ravens
AFC South: Texans
AFC West: Chargers
AFC Wild Cards: Steelers & Jets
*NFC*
NFC East: Eagles
NFC North: Packers
NFC South: Saints
NFC West: 49ers
NFC Wild Card: Giants & Lions


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Father Flex said:


> Guess which QB has the most game-tying or game-winning fourth quarter drives this year? It's that guy you consider a laughing stock - Eli Manning.
> 
> haters gonna hate


Yesterday on some station's coverage (forget if it was CBS post-games or NBC pre-), they said something about Eli looking like the better Manning this year. I said (aloud) something to the effect of, "And that's different from before how?"


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Father Flex said:


> Guess which QB has the most game-tying or game-winning fourth quarter drives this year? It's that guy you consider a laughing stock - Eli Manning.
> 
> haters gonna hate


Eli has fucked up a lot in the past as well. Don't act like he's some awesome QB that never fails.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

So with the way the Colts season has been going, would you fire Jim Caldwell at the end of the season if the Colts win only 3 games or less?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Coach doesn't matter, i'd make Peyton the player/coach.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Are player-coaches allowed in the NFL?

I know they're not allowed in the NBA.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ok..I get it..whoever the Bears are playing the announcers talk up that team..I am used to it..but then to bring up on how great and how much your in love with Aaron Rodgers..is the straw that broke the camels back


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Lets go Bears


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Oh, you're going to watch this game McQueen? I'm relieved I don't have to take away your Bears card.

I'll like the Bears more than I already do if they can just beat this damn Philly team. DO WHAT NEW ENGLAND COULDN'T.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Let's go Birds.Eagles 27, Bears 20.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Oh, you're going to watch this game McQueen? I'm relieved I don't have to take away your Bears card.
> 
> I'll like the Bears more than I already do if they can just beat this damn Philly team. DO WHAT NEW ENGLAND COULDN'T.


Wasn't feeling Football yesterday you dick and the only game I wanted to watch was the Sunday Night game when all the good shit is on.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Coach doesn't matter, i'd make Peyton the player/coach.


he already is, don't let those figureheads confuse you since they really do nothing.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Well, a day later and I'm still in shock that the Steelers D let Flacco go 92 yards in 2 minutes to win in Pittsburgh... Just wow. But now alot of you on here are saying they won't even make the playoffs? LOL! I guess you can never be 100% sure of anything, but come on. We're still 6-3. If we go on some losing streak, then I can understand the no playoffs talk. But not off one loss to a really good team. I'm confident we'll be in the playoffs which makes the loss last night a little easier to swallow. 

My Playoff Picks
*AFC*
*North:* Ravens
*East:* NY Jets (Favorable schedule)
*South:* Texans
*West:* Chargers
*Wildcard:* Steelers, Patriots

*NFC*
*North:* Packers
*East:* Giants
*South:* Saints
*West:* 49ers
*Wildcard:* Falcons, Lions


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

How can Steelers make the playoffs when they have both the Ravens and Bengals, two superior teams, in their division?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

We'll see about the Bengals. I'm not sure what to think. They look good, but they really haven't beat anyone good yet. I'm really interested to see how the Steelers/Bengals game plays out this coming Sunday. 

For the future though, wow! It's good to be a Bengals fan. Because whether they are legit this year, or not things are obviously going in the right direction. Not to mention they ROBBED Oakland for a 1st and 2nd rounder. For sure a team on the rise, and it's concerning to me as the Steelers are starting to get older.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Yeah, Bengals haven't really beaten anybody legit. Gimme a call when they beat the Ravens or the Steelers. Their record is about to get RAPED.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



WordsWordsWords said:


> Their record is about to get RAPED.


Well, I'm not going to count them out yet either. Like I said, I'm waiting to see about them. They could be totally legit this season, but they just need to prove it first. I just hope it isn't proven against us on sunday, lol


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JCarbo04 said:


> Well, I'm not going to count them out yet either. Like I said, I'm waiting to see about them. They could be totally legit this season, but they just need to prove it first. I just hope it isn't proven against us on sunday, lol


True. They could prove it, I just don't think it's likely. Once their rookie QB goes up against a defense like ours or the Steelers.. that'll be a test.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I'm glad Bennett is back. That catch on 3rd down was great.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Aid180 said:


> I'm glad Bennett is back. That catch on 3rd down was great.


Oh man, I forgot that was on! I hope you guys win. I hate Philly.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Everyone should hate Scum City.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Samuel got hit in the nuts. That sucks. Should have been a pass interference but it is what it is. I'm expecting the Eagles to score on this upcoming drive.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Woot. Bears INT. Major Wright picked Vick.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Was a nice pick.

Nice kick Gould, Dogkiller pouting on the sidelines.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Shoot. Peppers is down.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Watch Vick break contain and run for 30 now that Pep' is out...


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Peps


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Peppers is making a meme for himself. Hurts knee, comes back, gets sack.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Fuck you Forte! 

I need the Bears to win this thing tonight. 

No way the refs are going to overturn this in Philly. That crowd will kill 'em!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Desean Jackson makes a boo boo! Woot!


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Seriously Cutler. He can't hit a receiver today it seems.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Barber TD. Bears are up 17-10.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Bears need to win this thing. 

It'll be ALOT better on my Giants if we're 3 ahead of the Eagles.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Tie Game...fuck.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Come on, Chicago. Put this overrated free agent trash team, and that 100 million disaster away.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Well shit. Forte hasn't fumbled in almost 350 touches and he does so twice tonight. 14 points off those turnovers too.

Roy Williams really should not be playing in this league.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Earl Bennett needs to be on the field more. The guy can at least catch the balls thrown to him.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Peppers is having a great game, but they need to make some more stops.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Solid return from Hester there. Forte hasn't looked great tonight. It's weird to see him fumble.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

LOL on that fake punt fail! 

Too bad they already did the Come On Man because that'd be on the reel for sure.

EDIT: How many times has Vick ALMOST been picked off tonight and wasn't? Jeez that's frustrating!


BEARS WIN!!! Thank you Chi town! I feel a lot better with Philly behind us by 3 games.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Alright, as soon as Mare makes this FG we're off to OT...oh fuck.*

Thank you Bears 



ho ho inc said:


> Yeah I believe the Eagles are finding their niche on both sides of the ball.Take out Jackson, deal with McCoy.Take out McCoy, Maclin.Take out Maclin, Avant, Celek.Defense wise, are corners like Nnandi are playing more man to man showing his skills and why he is one of the best in the league.G-men beware.


:lmao o rly?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Fuck yeah, glad The Bears won. Was a good game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

It was only good because the Eagles lost.


----------



## Sinister Shadows

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

anytime Micheal conVick loses is a good day, even though I don't care for the Bears either.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> It was only good because the Eagles lost.


Yes, but no at the same time.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



McQueen said:


> Yes, but no at the same time.


I was half kidding. I like the Bears. That defense owns.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Shame Urlacher will probably never get a Superbowl ring. I blame Rex Grossman.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Great win for the Bears. Looking like a wild card to me. Eagles? not so much.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*And The Dream Team rolls on.*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Woo. Bears win. Time to take that momentum to Detroit.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Be interesting to see if Chicago or Detroit can/will take that Wild Card spot.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I would be really interested if Chicago and Detroit had both wild card spots in the NFC. If the season ended right now, they both would. But there's still half a season left.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Would be awesome, especially if either knock The Packers out of the playoffs.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

If it was Detroit vs Chicago in the NFC Championship, Id mark. my dad is a lifelong Detroit Lions fan, so if that did happen, it would be amazing. But there are a lot of good teams in the NFC. San Fran and NYG find ways to win and will be tough to overcome.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

As much as I dislike the Giants, I also respect them. They're so resilient. It's what I'd like Dallas to be.

Another thing I'd love to see is the Niners ugly smash mouth style beating GB in the playoffs. I'd totally mark out.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

packers seem to own the niners. i swear, i dont think the niners have beat them since The Catch. Oh yes, that glorious catch.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> As much as I dislike the Giants, I also respect them. They're so resilient. It's what I'd like Dallas to be.
> 
> Another thing I'd love to see is the Niners ugly smash mouth style beating GB in the playoffs. I'd totally mark out.


I was listening to some sports talk today, and one of the guys said that the one person on the Packers(dunno who) said that the teram they'd least want to play is SF because of the physical defense. 

GB does own us though, it think Favre was like 12-2 against SF.

I was watching Sportsnation today and one of the analyst said that there's speculation that the reason Peyton has a option after this year is becasue he might opt out or retire and let Luck(assuming they draft him) start from day one. This obviously is going to to change if he recovers well enough to be able to play next year.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

So I did the math and if the Ravens end up worse than 10-6 something is fucking wrong.

We should definitely beat the Seahawks, Colts and sweep the Browns.

TBH the only game I'm really worried about though is our game against the 49ers.

I really think we could go 14-2, though I'd wager we'll end up somewhere between 11-12 wins.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Haynesworth was released by the Patriots. This guy has sucked since getting that huge deal from the Skins. I can't really see him getting picked up by anyone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Colts should pick him up if they really wanna Suck for Luck.

I'll be honest, he will not be missed with the Patriots. He contributed nothing, he was pretty much non-existant.

I'm holding out hope for Ochocinco to be different but he seems to be the going the same route.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Haynesworth what a fucking punk.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

85 looks really slow in few games I've seen.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*85 was pretty terrible last year as well and wasn't much better the year before. He once was a very good WR but now he's pretty much garbage. People should have seen it last year. Maybe they did and just assumed it was TO's fault. Well it obviously wasn't. 85 just doesn't have it any more. *


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

It's pretty hard to look like a bad receiver with Brady as your QB but he's making it possible.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Randy Moss is available.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*Just drop 85 and pick up TO. It's a better trade.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



McQueen said:


> Randy Moss is available.


I'd much rather have Moss back.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Albert Haynesworth is the ultimate example of a guy who played only for a contract, then quit. He was such an under-achieving, waste of a draft pick his first couple of years. Not to mention a goon. Anyone remember when he stomped on that guy from the Cowboys(Can't remember who it was) face with his cleats? Then in his contract year he played at an All-Pro level. He then got franchised, and then played another All-Pro level year. But then he got that huge payday and has been JaMarcus Russell bad/fat/worthless/lazy since. He's completely pathetic, and I'm glad he got cut. Even though he's still laughing his way to the bank. 

Anyway, enough on that rant. Who's everyone got as their top 10 in the league through week 10? I got...
1. Packers
2. Ravens (That hurts...)
3. 49ers
4. Steelers
5. Saints
6. NY Giants
7. Patriots
8. Lions
9. Bears
10. Texans
HM: Bengals, Falcons.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ryan Clark got fined 40k for his hit on Ed Dickson. Weak. Really fucking weak. When you're going for a tackle it's almost impossible to not lead with your helmet. His hit wasn't a spear. His helmet was off to the side and only incidentally contacted Dickson's helmet. Clark's helmet was off to the side and only struck a glancing blow; it was more the angle that forced helmet to helmet. It's more bullshit that strives to give the offense an advantage. I'm for the steps taken to attempt to minimize concussions, but this was a pretty clean hard hit.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

he's a repeat offender. if he does it against a bengal i will be outraged.

team needs to replace him anway. skip bayless labeled him an liability in pass coverage which made me tolerate clark more but he's always near a play that gives me headaches so i'm tired of him.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Ryan Clark got fined 40k for his hit on Ed Dickson. Weak. Really fucking weak. When you're going for a tackle it's almost impossible to not lead with your helmet. His hit wasn't a spear. His helmet was off to the side and only incidentally contacted Dickson's helmet. Clark's helmet was off to the side and only struck a glancing blow; it was more the angle that forced helmet to helmet. It's more bullshit that strives to give the offense an advantage. I'm for the steps taken to attempt to minimize concussions, but this was a pretty clean hard hit.


Get your offical NFL Flag belt on NFLshop.com coming 2012.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

So Hanesworth is a Buc now. I wonder if he will actually try this time. Probably not.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Oh and Lance Briggs is still the most underrated LB in the NFL.

The Bucs adding him (Haynesworth that is) makes sense I reckon. They lost Gerald McCoy for the season and are really desperate at this point.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Lance Briggs plays for a winning team, the squad that crushes dreams.

Or Dream Teams at least.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I don't have a problem with Clark; Nor do I often have a problem with Bayless.

What I do have a problem with is people like the human errors wearing the stripes at the Pitt-Bal game (& apparently after) affecting the game, & the player's wallet after the fact, so hugely & incorrectly.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

That news about Clark makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

http://www.cbssports.com/mcc/blogs/entry/22475988/33211235

There's a Top 10 Most Overrated Players out as voted on by the Players & here are the results:




CBS Sports said:


> 1. Denver Broncos QB Tim Tebow—22
> 2. Dallas Cowboys QB Tony Romo—21
> 3. New York Jets QB Mark Sanchez—9
> 4. Detroit Lions DT Ndamukong Suh—6
> 5. Tennessee Titans RB Chris Johnson—5
> 6. New England Patriots WR Chad Ochocinco—5
> 7. New England Patriots QB Tom Brady—3
> 8. Arizona Cardinals QB Kevin Kolb—3
> 9. San Diego Chargers QB Philip Rivers—3
> 10. Arizona Cardinals DL Darnell Dockett—2
> 
> The rest: Jacksonville Jaguars RB Maurice Jones-Drew—2,
> Washington Redskins CB DeAngelo Hall—2,
> New York Giants QB Eli Manning—2,
> Miami Dolphins WR Brandon Marshall—2,
> New York Jets CB Darrelle Revis—2,
> New York Jets LB Bart Scott—2,
> Chicago Bears LB Brian Urlacher—2.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

:lmao Romo and who overrates Sanchez?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I'm pretty sure this is tangible proof that players hate the Hype on ESPN as much as the next guy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

What ESPN are they watching then? They never talk up Romo, Tebow, or Sanchez. Romo is there because he's a Dallas Cowboys QB. Dallas is the most popular team despite being crap to average for ~10 years. No one actually thinks he's a top 5 QB. If they did, THEN he'd be overrated. He gets talked about a lot because he's the QB of the most popular team in the game and has had some success. Perhaps he was overrated in first few seasons, but definitely not now.

:lmao I've never heard anyone say Tebow is good. Everyone pretty much says the guy has to get better. Just because people talk about him doesn't mean his ability is highly regarded.

WHO THINKS KEVIN KOLB IS GOOD? This is a pretty bad list. CJ and 85 are overrated for sure. 

DARELLE REVIS? He's still underrated if anything.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

fpalm at Tom Brady & Darrelle Revis being on that list.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Brandon Marshall should be higher. That guy's a clown.

Btw, is there a game tonight or am I just seeing things? My bad @ people wanting to bet if there is, I thought TNF started next week :/


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Revis and Brady I guess I can understand. People are jealous of their talent. ESPN does gush about these two often. Still both are first ballot Hall of Famers (I'm assuming Revis keeps up his very high level of play). You can't overrate a first ballot Hall of Famer.

Yeah DH, Oakland/SD is tonight.

Agreed about Marshall. Not that great. Then again he is on Miami.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Revis hasn't exactly solidify himself as a first ballot, keeping up his play as he gets older will be very hardy. I think Brady was put there because players are probably as tired of hearing about how super Brady is as the rest of us, not really overrated though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Yeah I don't think these players understand the concept of "overrated." Revis would need to get injured and not recover to have his play decline. He's only in his mid 20s. It's probable he gets better.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



DH said:


> Brandon Marshall should be higher. That guy's a clown.
> 
> Btw, is there a game tonight or am I just seeing things? My bad @ people wanting to bet if there is, I thought TNF started next week :/


you're almost as bad as the Steelers, and that's saying something.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Mister, I've watched "First Take" a lot lately, & half of the words they say (Skip & whoever debates him) are Romo, Tebow, & Sanchez's names. (Never thought I'd see the day I was begging or a lockout, or another sport to be invented for them to discuss something/someone else.)

Also, no denying (for instance) Brady's talent.... Maybe this shouldn't be a list of "Over-rated" but "Over-Talked-About".


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Yeah I know those QBs are talked about a lot, but people aren't really saying those QB are great. Exclude Skip because he's a troll, a really good troll.

Tebow is probably the greatest offensive player of all time in college. He's easily top 5. As mentioned Romo plays for Dallas, the most popular team in the league. Sanchez plays for the New York Jets, a very high profile team. The Jets are more of a lightning rod than the Giants because of Rex. Plus Sanchez is more controversial than Eli.

Over-talked-about really is what this list is talking about.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Yeah I know those QBs are talked about a lot, but people aren't really saying those QB are great. Exclude Skip because he's a troll, a really good troll.
> 
> Tebow is probably the greatest offensive player of all time in college. He's easily top 5. As mentioned Romo plays for Dallas, the most popular team in the league. Sanchez plays for the New York Jets, a very high profile team. The Jets are more of a lightning rod than the Giants because of Rex. Plus Sanchez is more controversial than Eli.
> 
> Over-talked-about really is what this list is talking about.


Calling Skip (or me) a "troll" is akin to calling Tebow very talented or you a beneficial member of society; None of those statements are true.

I agree with what you say about Sanchez & NY, but Romo could be playing high school ball & it wouldn't affect how much they should talk about him. It is WAY too much.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I think Bayless is the only person i've heard talk glowingly about Tebow's play.Everybody pretty much thinks that Sanchez is bad to mediocre. On the list of the top 100 players in the nfl now, that was voted on by the players, Brady was #1. I don't think that Revis is overrated either,dudes a legit shutdown corner.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



TJChurch said:


> Calling Skip (or me) a "troll" is akin to calling Tebow very talented or you a beneficial member of society; None of those statements are true.
> 
> I agree with what you say about Sanchez & NY, but Romo could be playing high school ball & it wouldn't affect how much they should talk about him. It is WAY too much.


Didn't call you a troll, but I am calling you a moron for thinking I did.

Skip is a troll.

Tebow is unquestionably a great college player. That's why people are talking about him now.

Romo is a decent QB at best. Anyone can see that. Again he's talked about because he's a moderately successful Dallas Cowboys QB that has choked in a few big games.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Didn't call you a troll, but I am calling you a moron for thinking I did.
> 
> Skip is a troll.
> 
> Tebow is unquestionably a great college player. That's why people are talking about him now.
> 
> Romo is a decent QB at best. Anyone can see that. Again he's talked about because he's a moderately successful Dallas Cowboys QB that has choked in a few big games.


Maybe not you, this time, but people have before. The point is still made & still a fact: neither I (ever) nor Skip (in this case) are trolls. As for being a moron: Not me, sometimes Skip, decide about yourself for yourself.

If Tebow were great in the pros too, he would still be talked about, but not "Over-talked-about". It is over -done.

Romo is better than Tebow, & I say now (if I didn't before) where he plays has nothing to do with it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

It has everything to do with it. No one would care about Romo choking, or succeeding if he wasn't a Dallas Cowboy. Rivers chokes too, but he doesn't get half the screen time Romo does.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> It has everything to do with it. No one would care about Romo choking, or succeeding if he wasn't a Dallas Cowboy. Rivers chokes too, but he doesn't get half the screen time Romo does.


Because he chokes, & nobody expected it much out of him.

Point being it's because of the team's history; They could move to another town, & it matters not.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

WTF

Ok, I'm done.

Does anyone care about this game? Speaking of Rivers, I think the Chargers win this one. They've lost some close games, but tonight they seal the deal with a win.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*I have absolutely NO FAITH in Palmer so I think the Chargers roll in this one.*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I might watch it later.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

i'll rather watch TNA.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

oh shit i forgot Thursday night foot has alex flanagan in it now i have to watch.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

These Raiders are strong up front. Smacking San Diego in the mouth. Rivers can't even step up in the pocket cause it is collapsing from the middle. Big play for Ford then he goes down with what looks to be a hefty ankle injury. 7-3, Raiders after 1.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Yeah Raiders are dominating the line of scrimmage on both sides of the ball.


woah great catch by Moore. Pretty sure this guy is gonna be a good un.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Palmer is flinging that pig-skin deep! Al Davis would be so proud of the vertical passing game today...


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

That really was a spectacular catch by Denarius Moore. It didn't appear to be at first but yeah, nice concentration there.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Seeing Taiwan Jones for the first time. He's faster than I expected. That guy's got some wheels.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Quite the burner. He is close to breaking one off. Bush is starting RB material. I know he has been displeased with the emergence of McFadden, which limits his role in the offense. He is definitely capable of carrying the load as a work-horse back, i.e. Jamal Lewis or somebody like that.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Definitely. Bush has everything you want in a RB really. He's an all around talent.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

There's more Raiders fans than Chargers fans. That's never good.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I still like the Chargers more than the Raiders. Not much to talk about as it relates to San Diego, however.

Anemic O-Line + irrational Philip Rivers + injured RB's + receivers who can't get open = an unaesthetic team.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

It's just crazy from week to week how different teams look. Raiders were total garbage against that Tebow/Willis read option, while the Chargers were totally on fire against the Packers. Now the Raiders look like world beaters, and the Chargers look like shit.

We do have a 2nd half to play of course.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

San Diego has regressed everywhere but in the secondary and in the backfield. Gates can't run, Rivers has no option but to release the ball early, in hopes of anticipation serving him well, the offensive line sucks, and the defensive line is missing Castillo and Jamaal Williams, who used to be the Vince Wilfork of San Diego.

I guess that goes back to the ole' montra of "you're never as good or as bad as you appear - chances are, you are somewhere in between". I don't know if that's the case for San Diego. Their body of work speaks for itself this year. Absolutely egregious play. The wins masked the flaws of the team early on.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ahh, I love a good screen pass.

That was a great catch by Denarius Moore.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Rivers is such a fragile, timid QB at this point. Afraid of contact as his shaky offensive line continues to attempt to play mediocrely.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Rivers is getting outplayed by Carson Palmer. It's hard to get worse than that...Well, it could be Tarvaris Jackson or Curtis Painter.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Are you implying that Palmer is a terrible QB?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I'd rank him as apart of the bottom 5 or 6 worst starting QB's in the league.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*Palmer isn't terrible at all. He's just not very good.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Palmer is average to bad, with the potential to be good (yeah still). He's nowhere near TJackson level of suck.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Fuarkkkkkkk! What a snab by Brown!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

That was a great catch by VB.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Yeah that's two stupid good catches by him tonight.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*Ol Rook is having a good game!*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Learned two new rules tonight. I'll be damned.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*wow.... *


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Questionable calls tonight. I'm sure they are in the rule book but I couldn't have been more oblivious to them. Completely unaware.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

That's gotta be one of the shittiest feelings in football. Scoring and then having it called back because of a flag.

Hey btu at the least they still ended up scoring. Although the VB catch looks better on the highlights.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



notorious_187 said:


> That's gotta be one of the shittiest feelings in football. Scoring and then having it called back because of a flag.
> 
> Hey btu at the least they still ended up scoring. Although the VB catch looks better on the highlights.


*There was no flag.  


I think the Raiders will not have a good fourth quarter. It's hard for Palmer to put 4 good quarters in a row together haha*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Oh yeah that's right it wasn't a flag. Oops!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

PALMER. They should've just kept giving it to BUSH.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

That was one of the weirdest reverses of a td i've ever seen.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Nah. The Megatron touchdown Vs. the Bears last year was still the most peculiar call on a TD grab I've seen.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Father Flex said:


> Nah. The Megatron touchdown Vs. the Bears last year was still the most peculiar call on a TD grab I've seen.


Well at least they used a rule i knew of to overturn it. i honestly can't remember a time i've seen a td overturned because of that. But it doesn't matter now since they still scored.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

True, true.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Good game going here.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Rivers throws another pick! Oops.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Not his fault. V-Jack has to go up for that. Jackson's indifference has really costed the offense this season. A "me first" type of player.

Not a single fuck was given that day. Good job, Vincent.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Kevin Boss, former NYG-Man, making a big play. Good for him!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I can't believe the Raiders passed on 2nd down. I'm even more incredulous that Palmer converted that 3rd down.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Why is Jackson playing like Brandon Marshall did in Denver, when he was adament on working his way out of town? Ridiculous. AJ Smith relinqueshed his dignity by surrendering into his demands for a new contract.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Chargers are collapsing with Phillip Rivers and his INTs. I don't think they're going to win the division now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The AFC West is such a clusterfuck.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Wow Chargers....that was a disastrous close out there. 

Good job Raiders. Top of the Division for you!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Not really Rivers fault at all. That Raider front just totally dominated the Chargers at the right times.

Plus SD's defense is not a good defense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Chargers suck. I don't see them winning this division, their only way of getting into the playoffs at this point in the AFC.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Well since we're half way through the season & I'm bored, I'll go ahead and make my predictions for division winners, wild card teams, & seedings. 


*AFC*

North = I believed that the winner of this past Sunday's Ravens/Steelers game would end up winning the division, so I'm going with the *Ravens*. The sweep over the Steelers is a HUGE advantage, and if the Flacco led offense plays efficiently with few mistakes, and then their killer defense continues to play well, then the Ravens could control the division for the rest of the season. Steelers are still very good and will stay competitive, but I think that sweep by the Ravens is going to cost them in the long run. The Bengals are still in the mix, but we'll see what happens when they start playing the Steelers & the Ravens. The 2nd half is going to be much tougher for them. And of course the Browns are done. 

South: Gotta go with the *Texans* to win the division. Their offense is playing great, they already have a two game lead over the Titans, & Jacksonville & Indianapolis aren't going to put up much of a fight at all. I've actually had some people tell me that they believe Indy is losing on purpose just to get Andrew Luck. How unfair is it to go from Peyton Manning to Andrew Luck? Sheesh. Anyways, I think this will finally be the Texan's time to shine as I don't see anybody else here topping barring a series of unfortunate injuries. 

East: This is a very tough call for me, but I'm going to stick with the usual favorites, the *Patriots*. Their defense isn't playing well at all and they are on a 2 game losing streak, but with Tom Brady at the lead and a much easier 2nd half to their schedule, I can see them still taking the top spot. The game against the Jets this sunday will be very telling though. The Jets & Bills could also win this division. Jets have finally found their groove (and found out that Plax is a weapon...duh!) and the Bills have proven themselves to be a good team that's taken people by surprise a little bit. But for right now, the easy bet is with Brady & the Pats and I'll stick there for now, though that could easily change if they don't get their act together. And unfortunately for the Dolphins, they picked the wrong time of the season to start winning, so they're done. 

West = I think we are going to see a small changing of the guard for this division as the usual winners, the Chargers, aren't going to make it. They just don't look good at all and on a 4 game losing streak (2 of them to division rivals), that's not where they want to be in the middle of the year. It might be a hasty reaction to their victory tonight, but I am going to go with the *Raiders*. This isn't a very strong division at all, and with their injuries, they've managed to stay in the mix and play well enough to lead. The Chiefs might shock us too. Who knows? They've shown they can at least put up a fight, minus that embarassing loss to Miami last Sunday. Heck, the Tim Tebow led Denver Broncos aren't far behind either and if they can continue finding ways to win, they might win it themselves. Basically, expect somebody different to win the AFC West this year as the Chargers just aren't what they've been the last few years and the door is open for them to be dethroned. 

Wildcard Teams = I believe that the Wildcard contenders will come out of the North & the East. They are the most competitive divisions with some very good teams, and its actually hard to pick. I wouldn't be surprised if we got a case where both teams came from one division leaving out the really good teams of the other division. I'm going to go ahead and pick the *Steelers* & the *Jets* as my wildcards, and I would absolutely love to see the Steelers clash with the Ravens for a third time. And I think both teams are going to stay competitive in their divisions and if they don't win their divisions, they'll wind up here. The Bengals & Bills might also have a shot too, but I'm not entirely sold on them as playoff caliber teams, so we'll see how they do in the 2nd half. 

Seeding: 1) Ravens 2) Texans 3) Patriots 4) Raiders 5) Steelers 6) Jets

*NFC*

North: Well I might as well go with the team that is undefeated and say the *Packers*. The way the Packers offense is playing, they definitely look like the team to beat. Now they are going to lose. They allow way too many points to be a 16-0 caliber team, and it'll be interesting to see if they can maintain their high level of play once they've lost or if they'll suffer a let down factor as a result. Surprisingly, at 8-0, they are only two games ahead of the Lions & the Bears, so this thing might get even closer towards the end. I wouldn't be surprised if we had the NFC North take both Wildcard spots as a result. As for the Vikings, its safe to say they are on the outside looking in at this point. 

South: New Orleans, Atlanta, & Tamba Bay are all good teams, but like the AFC East, I feel like I have to lean towards the experienced favorites and go with the *Saints*. That said, I am liking the way the Falcons have looked lately and they could very easily take the division as well. Its a shame the Panthers don't have a good team built around their new star QB, but those are the breaks. 

East: It pains me to say it, but I'm going to go with the *Cowboys* to win the division. The reason I say that is because my New York Giants' schedule was forged by Satan. I mean it is insanely tough and I don't see how they can stay ahead of the Cowboys, whose schedule is much easier. Granted, they are inconsistent, but when they are good, they are very good. The Giants are playing well right now and coming off of a big win, but with the amount of injuries just piling up, how long can they keep it up? Also, the Giants running game has been downright awful while the Cowboys have exploded on the ground and I think that is going to play a big role later on. As for the other two teams, Redskins are done. If injuries are hurting the Giants, then its flat out killed the Skins who are basically left with no offense. And the Eagles have the talent to dig themselves out of their hole, but I have my doubts that they will. I don't see them overtaking BOTH the Giants & the Cowboys, and I definitely don't think they'll match well in the Wildcard race either. 

(NOTE: I honestly hope I am dead ass worng here and the Giants go on, win the division, tear through the playoffs, and then win the Super Bowl!....but that's just me, lol). 

West: Well this division is pretty much all locked up. *49ers* all the way. 7-1 record and 5 games up over Seahawks & Cardinals. No way any team is overtaking them at this point. The funny thing is, they've only played one game in their ridiculously bad division, so the 2nd half stretch for them should be a breeze as far as competition goes. If the Packers suffer any kind of let down, we are looking at a believable scenario where the Niners could take the top seed. Rams, Cards, Hawks, you're all out. 

Wildcard Teams: I'm going to go with my initial statement and say that the NFC North will take up the two playoffs spots with the *Lions & the Bears*. Both teams have scored some pretty big wins already and with the roll the Lions have been on this season, I do think they will make the playoffs. The Bears are also a solid team all around, run the ball very well which is key, and have some big wins in the conference. I believe the Giants & whoever winds up taking 2nd in the South (Saints or Falcons) are also viable contenders for the 2nd wildcard spot, but I just have a feeling the North is going to rule the playoffs for the NFC this year. 

Seedings: 1) Packers 2) 49ers 3) Saints 4) Cowboys 5) Lions 6) Bears


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

colts will still win the south, you'll see, ALL OF YOU WILL SEE.

and could you guys imagine had Manning not been hurt this year and CJ was still good? Every division would have at least three teams capable of making the wildcard and nearly every team would have a chance at winning the division. There would be like 13 teams capable of making the playoffs alone in the AFC. Would have been a hell of a year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I find it hilarious how many Texans fans are now emerging at work. Dunno where the fuck they've been the 1st half of the damn season, I want to like this team but even the fans are schizophrenic.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> I find it hilarious how many Texans fans are now emerging at work. Dunno where the fuck they've been the 1st half of the damn season, I want to like this team but even the fans are schizophrenic.


i don't know if it's a baltimore thing but there are a ton of texan fans here. they usually emerge every year the season starts b/c you know the media hypes the team up but they tend to disappear when the texans find away to fumble things away. this year it will take a lot for them to fuck this up.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Here's a funny rant about the Browns from a local sports radio host.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I didn't watch that but why did Cleveland hire a coach that is so devoted to the West Coast system when they have no personnel that can run that offense. You have to have specific types of players for that shit to work. They lack the QB, RB, and WRs to do it.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> I didn't watch that but why did Cleveland hire a coach that is so devoted to the West Coast system when they have no personnel that can run that offense. You have to have specific types of players for that shit to work. They lack the QB, RB, and WRs to do it.


Because Mike Holmgren is devoted to the West Coast offense too. And he runs the organization. I'm guessing they'll draft some offensive players next off-season. Or they'll continue to suck as usual.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Right I get Holmgren is a Walsh disciple, but that team had no one able to transition. I shouldn't question him though. He's had success wherever he's been. Fail first, build with the draft and who knows what will happen.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

They have to run the WCO. McCoy cant throw the ball past 15 yards and he can't run; what else are you gonna do?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

They could do what the Niners do since Alex Smith is pretty much the same way. They don't have the RB though (well they do but he's been hurt all year). Really if Cleveland had WR that could get YAC, they wouldn't be so anemic.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Niners receivers get no YAC either tbf. As for the Browns, it could be worse: they could be the Redskins or the Colts. Both of those teams are strikingly similar to the Niners of a few years ago with Smith, Kevin Barlow, and Arnaz Battle for "offense".


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Yeah Niners WRs aren't any better, but you guys got Gore. A good RB makes a huge difference. Are the Niners even running a West Coast offense though?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



CM Dealer said:


> The Niners receivers get no YAC either tbf. As for the Browns, it could be worse: they could be the Redskins or the Colts. Both of those teams are strikingly similar to the Niners of a few years ago with Smith, Kevin Barlow, and Arnaz Battle for "offense".


how could be the Colts be worse? Are the browns expecting an elite QB to return to their team next year?


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Are the Colts? Manning is 35 and rich as can be. If he feels like his health is in jeopardy, he's not coming back. 

As for the Niners, they kinda run the WCO, albeit with wrinkles like the Full House backfield added in. IMO Harbaugh would run something different if he had a real QB.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The only way he's not coming back is if the doctors say its a career ending injury, the guy clearly still wants to play as much as he can and wants another ring.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Well his chances for another ring are pretty remote at this point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

it really does depend on what we draft this coming year. If they're looking for the future we get Luck, if they want the best possible chance at winning a ring then we'll draft a defensive star, a corner hopefully, and a linebacker. Even if we don't we still have a chance every year with Manning under center.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

You need a defense or one that gets hot/lucky forcing turnovers during December/January to win a Super Bowl. A QB alone, as great as Manning is, can't do it.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Niners have the most basic offensive strategy in the league right now. Nothing flashy, probably due to the limitations of Smith, but they run the ball well, are efficient, and have a strong defense to carry the load. Its a very basic game plan, but its worked out very well so far. 

As for the Colts, a friend of mine swears that they are deliberately losing now just to ensure they get Luck and based on the way they are playing, I can believe it.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

As good as the Niners have been, the past few Super Bowl winners have been teams with no run game and great QB's, which makes me question the Niners. They remind me a bit of the '08 Panthers in that I can see them getting a bye and then getting owned hard. We'll see, though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

steelers won a couple years ago without a great QB


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> steelers won a couple years ago without a great QB


Who was their QB before Ben? I've forgotten... Unless you're talking about the games they won while Ben was suspended.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

they won a superbowl without a great QB is what I was saying.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> they won a superbowl without a great QB is what I was saying.


That was my first assumption, which is why I asked who the QB was.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

He's clearly talking about Terry Bradshaw.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Can we change the name of this thread now? It's painful to look at.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> steelers won a couple years ago without a great QB


you can figure this out tjchurch, come on, youre so close.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> He's clearly talking about Terry Bradshaw.


Terry is the NFL's Ric Flair; Great for many years of his pro career, but almost makes it not matter with what he does currently.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JCarbo04 said:


> Can we change the name of this thread now? It's painful to look at.


One more day man. It's almost over. Some new team will fail and we'll all make fun of them.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ben > Peyton.

Yup.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

:lmao Steeler fans can't even troll right.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ben has 2 rings. Peyton has 1.

/debate


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

ben would have been released and never picked up again without the steelers D.

/debate.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Since I have no confidence in Dallas beating a good team (Garrett and Romo), I'm really looking forward to Bears/Lions, NYG/Niners, and Jets/Pats. I need the Niners to win and want the Bears to beat the Lions. Don't really care about the night game, but I don't mind seeing the Pats lose.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



DH said:


> Ben > Peyton.
> 
> Yup.


Ben > All

When it comes to raping women.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*I'm looking forward to the Bengals v. Steelers game...but I'm slightly biased.*


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Just found out DeSean Jackson is inactive due to getting to a team meeting late.I hope this isn't true, messes up my fantasy line-up greatly.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I just hope the Niners destroy the Giants and start getting talked about as a Super Bowl contender, which they are.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Let's go Pats!!!

We need this win man.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

So does the birds.Must win on steriods the next two weeks!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

My predictions for this week:
*Saints* vs. Falcons
*Titans* vs. Panthers
Steelers vs. *Bengals*
*Rams* vs. Browns
*Bills* vs. Cowboys
*Jaguars* vs. Colts
Broncos vs. *Chiefs*
*Redskins* vs. Dolphins
Cardinals vs. *Eagles*
Texans vs. *Buccaneers*
*Ravens* vs. Seahawks
Lions vs. *Bears*
Giants vs. *49ers*
*Patriots* vs. Jets
Vikings vs. *Packers*

What games do you guys have today?
I've got Saints/Falcons, Texans/Bucs, Giants/49ers, & Patriots/Jets.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Sunday Nov 13

*New Orleans * vs Atlanta
Detroit vs *Chicago*
*Pittsburgh* vs Cincinnati
St.Louis vs* Cleveland*
*Buffalo* vs Dallas
*Jacksonville* vs Indianapolis
*Denver* vs Kansas City
*Washington * vs Miami
Arizona vs* Philadelphia*
*Houston* vs Tampa Bay
Tennesse vs *Carolina*
*Baltimore* vs Seattle
NY Giants vs* San Francisco*
*New England* vs NY Jets

Monday Nov 14

Minnesota vs *Green Bay*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Vikings going to cover the spread in GB, all you need to know.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Bears will win today. I can feel it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Seriously Tampa?

Opening play of the game they gave up a 80 yard TD pass from Schaub to Jacoby Jones.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Dude you might need to start accepting that Houston is pretty good.

DEZ.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Dez Bryant already gave me 10 points. Awesome.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Fuckin' shit.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

accordoing to some crap on cbs the nfl is watching clark to see if he hits someone.

big ben grew up a san fran fan.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Dude you might need to start accepting that Houston is pretty good.
> 
> DEZ.


They still don't impress me. When they start beating contenders then they'll impress me.

Beating the Jaguars and the Colts and the Browns isn't that impressive, I'll admit they did have a good victory against the Steelers but like I said until they start beating contenders, or teams with winning records then they'll impress me. After all, they do have a losing record against teams with a winning record.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

It'd be nice if the Bills could pick up a blitz or two.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Two Bengal drives, and two 3 and outs. Come on, Steelers. Let's DESTROY these Bengals.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

steeler fans keep popping out of nowhere


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

There's the Matt Schaub I know and love. The one that throws interceptions in the endzone.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

It's a great day to have Romo as my QB. 2 TD passes in 1 quarter.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



IMPULSE said:


> steeler fans keep popping out of nowhere


lol, who popped out of nowhere? Steeler hater.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

don't mention interceptions around me. i'm still upset over one from last week.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JCarbo04 said:


> lol, who popped out of nowhere? Steeler hater.


:lmao


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

14-0 Steelers! Come on, keep on pounding these guys into the ground!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*The Bengals are tackling like Kentucky right now :lmao*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



notorious_187 said:


> There's the Matt Schaub I know and love. The one that throws interceptions in the endzone.


They overturned it. It was an incomplete pass.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I thought the Bengals D was supposed to be good.

Oh well, it's still early. Plenty of time for us to blow it (hopefully not, but who knows anymore).


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Hit-Girl said:


> *The Bengals are tackling like Kentucky right now :lmao*


The Panthers had 4 guys around Damian Williams...but then he ran for a TD. I know the feeling of being down 14 due to shitty tackling.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

don't worry DH even these steelers can sweep the next 4 games


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



DH said:


> I thought the Bengals D was supposed to be good.
> 
> Oh well, it's still early. Plenty of time for us to blow it (hopefully not, but who knows anymore).


I'm sure Cincy will make a run, or at least play better at some point. But I hope we can just build a good 21-28 point lead, and have this game not really ever be close.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

@IMP, it worries me that Sanders had surgery done. Hopefully he won't be out too long.

I'm also surprised Brown has been quiet. Normally he's involved quite a bit early on.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

woodley should be back after the bye. but he's streaky so i expect a crap end to the season.

top 5 pass coverage can't stop endzone bombs.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

what the fuck.....


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

green sacrifice his legs for his team. he's good.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Brown hasn't done anything because I started him in fantasy. I've started him like twice and both times he game me shit games.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*Looks like he hyper-extended his knee there. Ouch


Oh yeah....he's pretty good. *


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Perfect Poster said:


> Brown hasn't done anything because I started him in fantasy. I've started him like twice and both times he game me shit games.


Well please stop starting him then. Thank you.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Chris Johnson has done nothing against Carolina's horrible run D, therefore he has solidified himself as SHIT.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Hey Fitzpatrick, you do have a pretty good WR in Stevie Johnson. Throw to him.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



> Chris Johnson has done nothing against Carolina's horrible run D, therefore he has solidified himself as SHIT.


He pulled a Haynesworth. Got paid and became a pathetic quitter.


----------



## Arya Dark

*God must not be mad at the Mormons today. 



*



Perfect Poster said:


> Hey Fitzpatrick, you do have a pretty good WR in Stevie Johnson. Throw to him.


*Three out of every four passes should go to Big Stevie Cool. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

21-0 Dallas. Hmmm, I wonder if they can blow this lead...


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I think the Bills need to invest in a defense.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> 21-0 Dallas. Hmmm, I wonder if they can blow this lead...


I'd guess no, but you never know.


And motherfucker!!! Heath bobbles the pass, and it's a INT? Ugh...


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*Big Ben throwing picks.



:side:*


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I told you the Steelers would fuck this up.

Panthers are playing well btw.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Well 3 is better than 7, but still. We need to get our damn foots back on the gas here.


----------



## Silent KEEL

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Miller threw the pick, not Ben...


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Worst. Penalty. Ever.

Panthers should be pissed.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*I wonder if the Steelers even brought a punter with them.*


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Commercials, commercials, commercials, kick off, more commercials, one play, more commercials, commercials...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JCarbo04 said:


> Commercials, commercials, commercials, kick off, more commercials, one play, more commercials, commercials...


You're relatively new to this aren't you.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> You're relatively new to this aren't you.


No, but it doesn't change how annoying it is. 

But I think I'd rather watch commercials than that 3rd down play Pittsburgh just had.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JCarbo04 said:


> Commercials, commercials, commercials, kick off, more commercials, one play, more commercials, commercials...


*Sounds like Raw. *


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Hit-Girl said:


> *Sounds like Raw. *


Sort of, except football is actually, y'know, good.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Whooo! Vicious hit from Polamalu.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Perfect Poster said:


> I think the Bills need to invest in a defense.


^^^^^


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Who saw that Jonathan Baldwin catch? Wow, wow, wow!!!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

why are people rooting for the bills

i need them to lose for wild card purposes. i'm getting ready to dismiss the afc west.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Good coverage by the Falcons.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Antonio Brown sighting. At the perfect time.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Oh my! Antonio Brown has taken over.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Dallas 28-7 at the half. We had a lead like this earlier in the year so anything can happen.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Dallas 28-7 at the half. We had a lead like this earlier in the year so anything can happen.


Yeah, but Stafford > Fitzpatrick & Calvin > Stevie so I think you're OK.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Dallas 28-7 at the half. We had a lead like this earlier in the year so anything can happen.


Romo better not choke that up. Lord, the sky would collapse in Dallas.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



DH said:


> Yeah, but Stafford > Fitzpatrick & Calvin > Stevie so I think you're OK.


We also didn't have Murray and Tanner in the backfield. I feel we'll see a lot of those two in the 2nd half.

Murray fell awkwardly on this shoulder though. Man, I hope that badass is ok.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Have the Cowboys even been stopped on a drive yet? I don't think so.

The Romocoaster is riding high right now.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> We also didn't have Murray and Tanner in the backfield. I feel we'll see a lot of those two in the 2nd half.
> 
> Murray fell awkwardly on this shoulder though. Man, I hope that badass is ok.


your suppose to be conflicted about murray

brown is 4 for 74 off of one drive


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

No PP, Dallas hasn't. It's been pretty great so far.



IMPULSE said:


> your suppose to be conflicted about murray
> 
> brown is 4 for 74 off of one drive


Cause he's a Sooner? He's been forgiven and absolved of all his crimes.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

yeah.

tomlin needs to learn how to manage a clock.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*The Dream Team kicking that Arizona ass...



...... oh wait, they aren't? 


*


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Best part of the Bills being down 21 is Stevie Johnson should be targeted some. Worst part is Fred Jackson won't be getting any touches.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Some Ol' Bills....


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

that fake the chiefs just done for a td was amazing


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Timmons. C'mon son.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Tim Tebow has yet to complete a pass.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

:lmao why are the Jags so bad. Gabbert is as bad as Painter.


why the fuck do the Broncos refuse to run Moreno? If Willis is hurt then run Moreno, not fucking Ball. In four carries he has 52 yards, in 17 Ball has 60.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*Gresham TD! *


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Great play by Snelling in Atlanta.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Snelling just owned 9 saints


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



DH said:


> Great play by Snelling in Atlanta.


He pulled a Lynch.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I honestly didn't think the Titans D was this good but it's been all over the fucking field today.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Broncos have zero passing yards :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

TEBOW WITH A COMPLETION. GETTIN ER DONE.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

stop what you are doing tebow has completed a pass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao why are the Jags so bad. Gabbert is as bad as Painter.
> 
> 
> why the fuck do the Broncos refuse to run Moreno? If Willis is hurt then run Moreno, not fucking Ball. In four carries he has 52 yards, in 17 Ball has 60.


He has the worst completion % in the league.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Mendenhall telling all them to get the fuck off.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



notorious_187 said:


> He has the worst completion % in the league.


Gabbert? That's impossible, Tebow has to be worse. It took him three quarters to complete a pass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Yeah just looked it up, Gabbert has a 47% completion percentage, Tebow has 46%.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

so is Orton dead or something?

EDIT #TEBOW THROWS A TOUCHDOWN


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

This Murray kid is pretty damn good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

My god Murray is emerging as a top RB, figures that Dallas would have him and yet never give him a try until Jones got injured.

Edit: Damnit DH.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> My god Murray is emerging as a top RB, figures that Dallas would have him and yet never give him a try until Jones got injured.
> 
> Edit: Damnit DH.


Well Murray is a rookie. It was only a matter of time before he beat out Felix since Felix can't stay healthy. No one saw Murray being this good though.

Tebow tosses a perfect pass to Decker. Hmmm.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Painter throw that pick on purpose


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Damn, the Panthers shit the bed today. They're making CJ & the Titans D looking formidable.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

fucking dalton.

i bet 50 cents on the bengals. :no:


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Timmons I love you.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Well Murray is a rookie. It was only a matter of time before he beat out Felix since Felix can't stay healthy. No one saw Murray being this good though.
> 
> Tebow tosses a perfect pass to Decker. Hmmm.


I'm not saying Dallas is stupid or anything, since Jones was suppose to be their feature back, but teams really should give each of their RBs a proper amount of attempts when they don't have one great back to see how good each one truly is in a real game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I cannot believe that Murray is this good after failing to meet expectations at Oklahoma.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Colts bringing in Orlovsky. Oh boy, comeback time in Indi.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JM said:


> Timmons I love you.


Good thing our offense did nothing with the turnover. Ugh.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Dan Orlovsky. READY FOR A COMEBACK?

Edit: Vbookie mods fucking me over today.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Dan Orlovsky IS IN


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Wait, Curtis Painter actually has a backup? As in there's someone who's not good enough to start over him?

Oh my god.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



DH said:


> Good thing our offense did nothing with the turnover. Ugh.


Well it corrected the great field position we gave them but ya.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

@UDK - 25 YARD RUN BY CJ, OVER 100 ON THE DAY

ZOMG.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

.........

Chris Johnson has over 100 yards Rushing. fpalm


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

HE'S BACK GUYS.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



WWF said:


> Chris Johnson has done nothing against Carolina's horrible run D, therefore he has solidified himself as SHIT.


:hmm:

Looks like the Panthers D is even shittier than we all thought (if that's at all possible).


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

HES BACK CHRIS JOHNSON AFTER 10 WEEKS HAS FINALLY RETURNED.

or is just having a lucky game against a terrible team


Looks like we'll have to be mocking the Panthers again this week.

Edit: I hate all you mods that have been ninjaing me today, all of you are bastards.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

DREAM TEAM is gonna lose this game


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

UDFK, you need to be faster. No reason for such tardiness. You're leaving it wide open for everyone.

You clearly can't have a dream team unless Chris Johnson is at RB.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Vick is garbage


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Chris Johnson with a.....rushing TD?


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Well I guess he's choking.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

finally steeler get some turnovers, need dem points.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

CHRIS JOHNSON'S BACK GUYS. OMG HE'S BACK.

Edit: Fuck yes. Where have these interceptions been all year?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

did Steve Smith just give himself up :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Steelers are playing like a team that actually gets turnovers. I won't complain.

Bengals really need to step it up with the 4 divisional games in a row.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Browns are funny


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

2 minutes left in Cincy. I hope we can hold on. But either way, Cincy is proving themselves to be a good team this year and is going to be a real contender in the next few years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Dolphins get the win, Reggie Bush has 2 rushing TD's, maybe he did get back with Kim K.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JCarbo04 said:


> 2 minutes left in Cincy. I hope we can hold on. But either way, Cincy is proving themselves to be a good team this year and is going to be a real contender in the next few years.


Yeah, this has been a great game. No matter the outcome the Bengals are for real and could hold their own in the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Bengals have a bright future no doubt. AJ Green is something special. The D is steady and still young. I'd love for them to beat Baltimore next week but I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I wouldn't count them out against Baltimore either. Cincy is tough. But a huge win for us going into the bye week. We had to win this. Good job, Steelers! 7-3.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Vick gets hurt again.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Bills really should have just kept quiet this year. They got cocky. Doing all these interviews and shit about the resurgence in Buffalo. Pathetic today.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

They never beat anyone really good, except for the Pats but you won't get many games where you get 4 INTs against Brady, and now they are being exposed, especially their defense. Jackson is still great though.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

What about Tebow? Looks ugly, but he's got the it factor. KC got Tebowed big time today. He ran and ran then threw the long bomb TD pass.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Browns are easy to laugh at, but impossible to cheer for.

And fucking Tim Tebow. Showing Kyle Orton how to win. I don't even like Denver, but I love watching Tebow win. Just because he makes analysts look even more stupid for shitting on him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

HARRY DOUGLAS, WHO NEEDS JULIO JONES OR WHITE.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Falcons driving down 3 in FG range. Oh man.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Like they have a lot of skill and what not but they should have just kept quiet this year. Stay as the quiet underdog. They look silly now losing 44 to whatever it was. Fitzpatrick doing all these national interviews and shit about the resurgence in Buffalo. Better hope they win a couple in a row now.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> They never beat anyone really good, except for the Pats but you won't get many games where you get 4 INTs against Brady, and now they are being exposed, especially their defense. Jackson is still great though.


iirc you were the same person confused when everyone said the lions were better than the bills and you were asking how


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



IMPULSE said:


> iirc you were the same person confused when everyone said the lions were better than the bills and you were asking how


Actually I was the person that said they had both proved nothing and this wouldn't continue. It hasn't.They were both beating bad teams and people were overhyping them is what I said.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ooo!! They threw the PI flag. ATL is in business. They may just win this now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Chris Berman lost his shit today I'm sure. He's a Bills fans and he hates Dallas for owning his team two years straight in the SB. Maybe he'll retire now.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Tebow wins the game with 2/8 69yards a one TD


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Cards are driving too. Could be another loss for the mighty 'Dream Team'.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

fpalm Saints D


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Holy shit what catch by FITZ. Eagles you suck. Not sure why a safety is covering Fitz.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Larry Fitzgerald, you are amazing.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

What a catch by Fitzgerald!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ryan tried hard to throw an INT to end the game. He made questionable decisions.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

A good ass game in Atlanta right now.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Dream Team will not make the playoffs


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Overtime in ATL. This has been a fantastic game.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Going to OT in ATL. Great game. Now let's see if the Dream Team chokes another one.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Just saw the Fitzgerald catch.

Kevin who?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Dream Team will not make the playoffs


Yep. I thought that they would turn it on and win the division but I think the Giants have got it.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

the 12th man will beat the Ravens :side:


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I think we should have a vote on who gets laughed at in the thread title: Bills, Panthers, or Bucs?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

TD ARIZONA! Down goes the Dream Team!


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Bills as no one really took either of the others seriously this year. Eagles are an option too this week. And then there's always Chris Johnson.

My vote "The NFL thread: where we discuss THE RETURN".


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Eagles give up the lead. This team is in shambles if they lose this game.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



DH said:


> I think we should have a vote on who gets laughed at in the thread title: Bills, Panthers, or Bucs?


Bills for sure. What a joke. The Cowboys demolished them.

Edit: Actually, if the Dream Team does lose it should be those overrated bums.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> the 12th man will beat the Ravens :side:


No sir, Tarvaris Jackson will defeat the Ravens.



DH said:


> I think we should have a vote on who gets laughed at in the thread title: Bills, Panthers, or Bucs?


The Eagles or the Bills.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Bills have no fans here neither do the Bucs. So Panthers.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

True, but the Panthers let CJ run for 130 and a TD so that's pretty laughable.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

alright alright alright.

bears/lions on tv. 49ers/giants on stream.

#lego


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JCarbo04 said:


> Bills for sure. What a joke. The Cowboys demolished them.
> 
> Edit: Actually, if the Dream Team does lose it should be those overrated bums.


We already had a thread title for the Eagles. We buried them. They tried to climb out of the grave but it looks they're falling back in. Cards looking to toss another shovel load.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> We already had a thread title for the Eagles. We buried them. They tried to climb out of the grave but it looks their falling back in. Cards looking to toss another shovel load.


Well, they deserve another thread title burial. Al lthat hype, all that money spent, and for what? This? One of the biggest jokes in NFL history. But then again, that would be the Eagles franchise in general. All hype, no substance.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Title should be about CJ2K4ADAY. Clearly.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Dream Team: maybe DeSean Jackson matters


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I'd say we owe it to the Steelers after ripping them for losing to the officials last week, & coming out with the big win this week. (I'm still not happy w/Tomlin for not challenging that first-down call... Back in the first half, I think it was.)


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

So we're starting off ANOTHER game looking like utter shit against another sub .500 team.

fpalm


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I'm not giving the Eagles another thread title.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JM said:


> Title should be about CJ2K4ADAY. Clearly.


You have the power JM.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Peppers is still such a monster. Beastly forced fumble on Megatron for Urlacher to pick up and run with.


HAHAHAHAH!!!! Michael '100 Million' Vick with another pick. Way to go, Dream Team!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Eagles lose. They suck. Skelton led Cardinals beat them lol.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

clearly the title needs to be about the eagles losing another game in the 4th quarter


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

effing Giants are converting their 3rd downs.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Down 7 to the Seahawks. fpalm


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You have the power JM.


It's not my place. The title is Mikey's baby. I'm quite happy being diplomatical about it and leaving it for a vote.

CJ2K4ADAY is my created term though and no one should use it without proper credit. Just saying. Yeah.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

People need not sleep on the Bears. They were in the NFC Championship game last year, and are looking damn good lately this year.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Down 7 to the Seahawks. fpalm


Sorry but I marked.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

GO FOR FALCONS. YOU CAN DO IT.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Oh yeah, Michael Vick is great isn't he? One of the best in the league, huh? 

As a Giants fan I'm relieved. Eagles & Skins playoff hopes are pretty much done now. Now we only have the Cowboys breathing down our necks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

i'm leaning toward a CJ-centric title. i liked both suggestions i've seen so far from JM.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ravens :lmao


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JM said:


> Sorry but I marked.


Me too. 

I just don't get how much the Ravens can suck against bad teams yet they have beat us twice. Makes no damn sense.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Brave call by Mike Smith. Gotta do what you gotta do though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

looks like a fumble to me! challenge harbaugh!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

We play to the level of the competition & it's fucking ridiculous.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Turner is stuffed! Wow!


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

What a stupid call in Atlanta :lmao

Oh man.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JCarbo04 said:


> Me too.
> 
> I just don't get how much the Ravens can suck against bad teams yet they have beat us twice. Makes no damn sense.


You mean outside of the fact they had help?

I grew up around sports because of my family, & saw lots of scoreboards that had the home team's name/logo on 1 side & just "visitors" on the other. Steeler games in Pitt & on TV should have that; "Steelers" & "the world" or something.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

why didnt they do a QB sneak? Are teams really this retarded these days that they don't understand inches mean that the QB just needs to fall forward?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Atlanta....what were you thinking?!?! I am stunned that they did that.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

lol at Tony Gonzalez making the first down sign when it wasn't even remotely close. Well good game Falcons :lmao


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Come on Falcons! D:


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Rip Eagles team 2011-2012...


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

saints are going to miss the FG. I KNOW IT.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

lions are in full fumble-mode right now.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Down 10 to 0. Where the fuck is the pride for this team? 

Flacco & Rice with a combined 4 FUCKING YARDS.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Saints really should have kicked two plays ago. They are risking getting stripped.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

And it's good! Way to blow the game with some horrible play calling Mike Smith.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Scratch that, make the thread title about Atlanta.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



DH said:


> Scratch that, make the thread title about Atlanta.


LOL! I agree now as well. But I think we should let all the games play out today first. What if we get something priceless in these 4 PM, or the night game?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Down 10 to 0. Where the fuck is the pride for this team?
> 
> Flacco & Rice with a combined 4 FUCKING YARDS.


Calm down, its only the first 10 minutes of the game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

It has to be about Atlanta. What an amazingly dumb decision.



TripleG said:


> Oh yeah, Michael Vick is great isn't he? One of the best in the league, huh?
> 
> As a Giants fan I'm relieved. Eagles & Skins playoff hopes are pretty much done now. Now we only have the Cowboys breathing down our necks.


It really should be down to us two every year. We're the class of this division.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

:lmao :lmao

The Eagles gave up 300+ to Skelton.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I don't know. You can't really fault the guy for going for it but the play call was terrible. SNEAK is EASY. INCHES MIKE SMITH. INCHES. You don't want to give the ball back to Drew Brees though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Why would it be about Atlanta? The decision wasn't as dumb as people are making it out to be, it should have been a sneak though like I said before, but Turner is a great short yard gainer and the Saints' D just made a great play. Brees was also on fire in the second half and you wouldn't want to give it back to hi anyways. They also made the comeback in the fourth, and it was a great drive.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

What a hit on Vernon Davis!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

*And the Dream Team rolls on. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

You don't go for it on your own 30 in OT. It's as dumb as it gets. The stupidity can't be overstated.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

not really when Brees had been ripping apart their defense in the second half and would have likely won the game anyways.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

They should have done a sneak. That's about it. I don't fault them at all for going for it. Drew Brees is Drew Brees.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

you still punt. there is no guarantee that the saints drive and score.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

This isn't a video game. This is the real deal. Getting inches is incredibly hard when the defense totally sells out to stop it. It's not worth the gamble.

If you're going to do, either sneak or play action pass. Both are terrible gambles though. YOU'RE ON YOUR OWN 30.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ok, RedZone channel. I enjoy seeing the Ravens losing but I'd much rather watch the 2 games that matter.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Where's IMPULSE?

I need him to hold & tell me it's going to be alright.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

giants offense is playing well.

hmm, might need the 49ers offense to put up some points today.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I understand the Urge is what I was getting at. I can see why he went for it. Handing it off and trying to get 3 to 4 yards from the point of hand off instead of just relying on the QB to FALL FORWARD is insanely stupid though. Horrible play call.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

We got a Field Goal battle going on now in San Fran. 

Come on G-Men! You gotta come away with 7 on these drives!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

GAH! We lose an INT because of a penalty. I hate when that happens!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Seahawks botch a sure INT with the 2 DB's colliding, and the Giants give up a INT with a stupid penalty. Got to take advantage of these opportunities.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

So, if you own Ray Rice on your Fantasy team, do you get points for his TD pass to Dickson?


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Hester is a fucking monster, another punt return TD.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Charmqn said:


> So, if you own Ray Rice on your Fantasy team, do you get points for his TD pass to Dickson?


My NFL.com League did, 6 Points just like any other TD.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

DONT KICK TO HESTER. Didn't realize that was so complicated.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

And the Giants just fell for an onside kick. GAH!!!


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Shit just got real. Akers with a beauty on side kick. I guess that's the year he's having though.



Charmqn said:


> So, if you own Ray Rice on your Fantasy team, do you get points for his TD pass to Dickson?


Yes.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

49ers going beastly with that onside kick.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

We just gave up a 50 yard pass to T Jack.

fpalm


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Hester is just... Amazing. Seriously, Lions? You don't deserve to win doing that.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Woo. 20-0. That's a good start Chicago.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Why is the RedZone channel showing so much of this Ravens game? Come on.


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Bears should ask the Cowboys how comfortable they should be with this lead.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

still kickin it to hester, dumb asses


----------



## JM

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JCarbo04 said:


> Why is the RedZone channel showing so much of this Ravens game? Come on.


Isn't it giving you much joy? 

JOY.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JM said:


> Isn't it giving you much joy?
> 
> JOY.


It's driving me nuts. We got 2 big games between playoff teams in Chi/Det and SF/NYG and they show the Ravens/Scrubs game almost non-stop? Come on, As much as I've seen of this the Ravens better damn well lose, lol.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Aid180 said:


> Woo. 20-0. That's a good start Chicago.


The Bears are damn good. Wouldn't be surprised at all to see them in the NFC Championship game again.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

raven can't stop t-jack

oh eli


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Major incompletion by Cruz and then a pick by Manning. 

G-Men, you're killing me!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The last five minutes of this half have been disastrous for us! Come on Giants!


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

This is the Ravens' fault for treating every Pittsburgh game like it's the Superbowl.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Big pick for the G-Men.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Giants get a pick! Oh thank God!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ravens fumbled again! Wow!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

LOL @ Suh. He's a vicious man. Ripping Cutler's helmet off.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

T-Jack actually destroying the Ravens is embarrassing.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I can't believe the Vikings B Team is beating the Ravens.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

UDK do you know believe that teams can play to the level of competition?

the ravens are supposedly a good team and they've been playing crap against crap all year.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

No good! Seattle dominating the Ravens. The Ravens may be playing for the mocking thread title this week.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

they might come back. it's still a nfc west team which is crap.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Come on Ravens! I picked you guys to be the top seed. Don't be making a fool out of me like this, lol.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



IMPULSE said:


> they might come back. it's still a nfc west team which is crap.


Well I'd hope so... Actually, I don't hope so but I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Peppers sack. Nice!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

does Gore really have 0 yards


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

And the 49ers/G-Men FG fest continues...


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The second half begins, and the Seahawks get another pick on Flacco.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Bad challenge there Tom.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The hawks are outkicking the Ravens.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

49ers should be up by more than 6 points.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Big 3rd down catch by Cruz. Great pass while getting hit by Eli.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

And then Eli ruins it with a pick... Well, out of bounds.. Huge break.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Eli...you're killing me! We caught a lucky break on that one.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

so Stafford sucks.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Nice TD catch for Manningham.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Can't call pass interference Roy. Pass interference requires a catch-able ball, which in Roy Williams' case, is never.

Another Bears INT and TD!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

What a horrible throw by Stafford, he needs to take that glove off.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



stadw0n306 said:


> What a horrible throw by Stafford, he needs to take that glove off.


Right. I haven't noticed him wearing gloves before. Only Warner and Jim McMahon could pull that off.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

TOUCHDOWN G-MEN!!! 

Great catch Manningham! Lets keep this lead and win this thing!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Good God! Bears are assassinating the Lions! 

I predicted the Bears would be a playoff team and they're playing like it! 

The only thing that might keep them from winning the Division are the Packers, and we shall see.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

:lmao Another pick 6 by Stafford.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

so Stafford really sucks.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

OMG. Another one. Wow.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

49ers need to get that run game going.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Bears are showing they are in the discussion with the Packers/49ers/G-Men/Saints for the best in the NFC. The Packers better watch out, if Rodgers has a bad day against a stout D like the Bears they might be in trouble. Their D is kinda bad.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

LOL! What a TD by Air Davis!!! He went AIR BORN!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ugh. Way to hold onto that lead Giants. Good God!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Nice run by Forte, dude is a beast.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Now we're down 7. Just once I would like the Giants to win a game and just kill their opponents outright. Just pound them into submission by the 3rd quarter and just breeze to the end. 

But nah! Its gotta be these close nailbiters every freakin' week!


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Bears are turning it on. They are a November and December team.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

where was that pass going?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Thanks for coming, Giants. Eli's Manning choker DNA came out.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

And Eli throws another pick. 

WHO THE HELL WAS HE THROWING TOO?!?!?! 

Well 6-3 now. Terrible job this week Giants.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

And the beat down is on. 49ers again with a TD.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Can't spell Elite without Eli.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Aid180 said:


> The Bears are turning it on. They are a November and December team.


Bears, Niners, and Cowboys all looked really good today. I'm not putting Dallas up there just yet though. Need more wins. And of course, the Niners haven't won the game.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Stafford tries to pass to Calvin everytime lol


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Giants, why you gotta score a TD and give me false hope now?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Bears, Niners, and Cowboys all looked really good today. I'm not putting Dallas up there just yet though. Need more wins. And of course, the Niners haven't won the game.


Cowboys have a real easy schedule from here on out. Giants and Eagles(lol) have a pretty difficult one.

Eli's made some really nice passes in this game though. I hate these defensive penalties automatically ending up in a first down.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

C'mon Seattle, hold it together.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Patrick fucking Willis


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I believe in Eli as Deion says.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Manningham shoulda caught that TD! GAH!

Watch he'll throw a pick next.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Giants are really good too. This is a good defense they're driving on here. Eli has been really up and down. He looks like SB Manning right now.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

nfc west stay giftwrapping games for the ravens


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Maningham really needs to start catching these balls


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

49er's win.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Is it too late for me to hop on the 49ers bandwagon?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

What a great day. Steelers win a big game, Ravens lose to a suck team. 

And the 49ers made the final stand. Game over.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

big win for the 49ers.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Oh Giants....nice fight back there at the end, but you have to learn to take control of the game early so these come from behind attempted heroics aren't necessary. 

Credit to the 49ers. They are legit as any team can be.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I fucking HATE Gilbride. what a garbage ass call on third down. 

Niners are for real. good game


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Fuck me, Stafford with 4 picks.. would be nice to get at least 1 TD out of him to help me out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Wait T-Jax beat the Ravens?










Who mad?


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I don't think the game's over yet, is it?


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Well, as a Bears fan, I'm extremely happy with the way the defense has played. However, offense needs to play a little better. They go 3 and out way too often. That'll kill a defense on most games. Other than that, good game Chicago.


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I definitely doubted Chicago. They could be a serious contender, that's for sure.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Marshawn Lynch True Meaning of Determination


----------



## DH

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ravens :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

0-2 after beating the steelers. i'm a diehard bengals fan so everything is okay.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Aid180 said:


> Well, as a Bears fan, I'm extremely happy with the way the defense has played. However, offense needs to play a little better. They go 3 and out way too often. That'll kill a defense on most games. Other than that, good game Chicago.


Yeah it wasn't their best game, but it looked to me like Detroit wanted to stop Forte at all costs (didn't see the whole game though). Bears really need to adjust and execute the passing game better. Detroit is a decent defense though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ugh. Fuck my life. It's the Titans game all over again.

Meh, we'll get this shit together next week.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

no. they'll fall victim to dalton and company. the bengals are just winners.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*






maybe this should cheer you raven fans up


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

"Ugh. At least Matthew Stafford throws better with gloves on than Tim Tebow does without them." - My dad.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Instant Karma said:


> "Ugh. At least Matthew Stafford throws better with gloves on than Tim Tebow does without them." - My dad.


Yea, but Tebow with a much worse team is 3-1 as a starter.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Why was Stafford wearing those gloves? He doesn't usually right?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Why was Stafford wearing those gloves? He doesn't usually right?


i think he injured his hand last week and he was wearing it for protection


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Why was Stafford wearing those gloves? He doesn't usually right?


Cause of the "wind" they said lol, no one is buying that shit though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

:lmao Texans are the number 1 seed. 

And its WITHOUT ANDRE "USUALLY CARRYING THE TEXANS" JOHNSON.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao Texans are the number 1 seed.
> 
> And its WITHOUT ANDRE "USUALLY CARRYING THE TEXANS" JOHNSON.


That is just a crazy thought. The Texans? Wow. I know they are good this year, but they've stunk since they started it's a weird thought of them actually being good.

Off topic, but again, I vote for the Ravens to be the object of ridicule in the thread title this week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

They'll be back to nothing next year when the Colts take back our division.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Texans have an easy ass schedule that's why.

Like I said earlier, when they start beating teams with a winning record then I'll take them seriously.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



JCarbo04 said:


> Yea, but Tebow with a much worse team is 3-1 as a starter.


Very true. We may back on Tebow, but he's won three of his games that he started this year. Not bad.



MrMister said:


> Why was Stafford wearing those gloves? He doesn't usually right?


He doesn't. He's been practicing with them on all week. Just in case it got too cold for him. I don't think he's played an NFL game outside in November or December before, so it's possible.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Pats will lose this game and then proceed not to make the playoffs. BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Apparently Stafford had a broken finger on his throwing hand. 4 picks later, this news comes out. Excuses maybe?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Pats will lose this game and then proceed not to make the playoffs. BEAUTIFUL.


I vote yes.



> Apparently Stafford had a broken finger on his throwing hand. 4 picks later, this news comes out. Excuses maybe?


Excuses big time. The Lions got embarrassed big time today.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

lolPATS'DEFENSE


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Wtf.. He missed?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

lolJETS'KICKER.

Man this game is going to be fun.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ochocinco caught a pass!!!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

85 gets wide fucking open and...he steps out of bounds.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Chad is done. I think he still physically has a little bit left, but mentally he's done. Chad has to be Chad to be in the game mentally, and the New England system won't allow for that.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Why was Stafford wearing those gloves? He doesn't usually right?


They said the wind, but he's not Kurt Warner. The offense played like shit today. 6 turnovers won't cut it against anyone, especially when they're turning them all into points. Just a disappointing performance and they better refuel against Carolina next week. I expect a much crisper performance since just about everything that could go wrong did.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Holy shit, Ochocinco!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I started screaming I thought Ocho was about to score!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

OMG ITS THE OLD OCHOCINCO


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

chad with the catch OMG

85 is back


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Well, what the Hell do I know. Look at Chad.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Brady's getting so lucky that these tipped balls aren't turning into picks.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

:lmao didn't take Falcon long to pick up Cinco.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I know, beating a dead horse. But the rules these days are so weak. Come on, it's football. Stop with the pussy flags everywhere(I know it won't).


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

But but, he extended his arm. That clearly changed everything and is the reason he was so open, not because he ran a perfect route and the defender just got lost on the play.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Brady has time to take a nap in the pocket yet still throws into triple coverage? Whatsupwitdat?!? /End Hurricane mode


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



stadw0n306 said:


> :lmao didn't take Falcon long to pick up Cinco.


Oh no. I picked up Chad before the game started. I could feel his time was coming.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Pats D-Line putting in work now that Haynesworth is gone. Not blaming him or anything, just a little ironic.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

LOLBRADY

good safety.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Both offensive lines are getting worked over here. Man I'm not sure I'd have WOODHEAD blocking inside the end zone. Guy is tiny.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I'll be damned.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I love watching the Patriots play bad.

(Naturally, they will light it up after I post this.)


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I'm not sure what Brady would do without Gronk. Hernandez is good too, but Gronk is just a damn good receiving TE.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

he would pass to his other receivers?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

None have scored a TD though have they.:side:

You take things a bit too literally sometimes UDFK. I was just praising Gronk. That's all. Dude is good and seems to really get how to get open.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I understand you were praising him, but your post also seemed to imply that Brady at all needs Gronk. Gronk wis probably the second best TE in the league right now though.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

So going into the second half how about both teams lose? *Wishful thinking*


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Jesus Christ that was a horrible play by the Jets. Gotta recover that fumble


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

:lmao

Love when their is a mad scramble for the ball, looks funny.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Instant Karma said:


> I love watching the Patriots play bad.
> 
> (Naturally, they will light it up after I post this.)


Fumble. Recovered by NE. Touchdown. Thank you.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Jesus, Brady had all day back there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Wes Welker is trapped on Revis Island, but luckily the Brady & Gronkowski duo can get the job done too.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Nice fumble recovery on that punt Jets...


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Wait a fucking second. you cant REVIEW what isn't being contested. That's NFL bullshit.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



SP103 said:


> Wait a fucking second. you cant REVIEW what isn't being contested. That's NFL bullshit.


What? every scoring play is reviewed from the booth now, it wasn't challenged.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



stadw0n306 said:


> What? every scoring play is reviewed from the booth now, it wasn't challenged.


Yeah they've really kept that consistent. So what if the Jets challenged because their was no "official" challenge claiming it wasn't a catch? Would it be overturned still because of OOB?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I hope you're not being sarcastic with that first sentence because they have kept it consitent and it is the new rule, get over it.

:lmao @ SP103's sig. What a clusterfuck of play that was.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



SP103 said:


> Yeah they've really kept that consistent. So what if the Jets challenged because their was no "official" challenge claiming it wasn't a catch? Would it be overturned still because of OOB?


It would be reviewed though, because every scoring play is reviewed now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

PICK!!!

SP103 where have you been? That rule was added this year. Every single scoring play is reviewed now.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



notorious_187 said:


> PICK!!!
> 
> SP103 where have you been? That rule was added this year. Every single scoring play is reviewed now.


It's barely been enforced. It was in the first few pre-season games but my complaint is they reviewed it because of the questionable catch however they found a completely different issue with the play. Next they'll be throwing pass interference flags after a review.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Ok I WANT TO SEE A REVIEW!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

GRONKOWSKI!!!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Gronkowski is just money. Yeah I'd say Brady needs him.

Jets don't have the offense to comeback from this even against the worst pass D in the league.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Spiking the ball in front of the defensive player-15 yards.. Next call will be "catching the ball in front of the defensive player".


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I don't why but whenever Gronkowski has his helmet on, I always forgot how young he is, I'm always thinking he's a vet or something.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



MrMister said:


> Gronkowski is just money. Yeah I'd say Brady needs him.
> 
> Jets don't have the offense to comeback from this even against the worst pass D in the league.


Not with LOLSanchez at QB.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't why but whenever Gronkowski has his helmet on, I always forgot how young he is, I'm always thinking he's a vet or something.


He plays like an 8 year vet for sure.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

No review of the TD? So much for consistency.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Is it just me or does the McRib not look all that good?

EDIT: Every one's reviewed but only ones that may be disputed under the booth. It was clear he caught it so there was no reason to waste the time.

And Eagles/Giants? Guess we'll see how the Eagles blow the 4th quarter again.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't why but whenever Gronkowski has his helmet on, I always forgot how young he is, I'm always thinking he's a vet or something.


I know, dude is only 22. I'm older then him, lol.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



Perfect Poster said:


> Is it just me or does the McRib not look all that good?
> 
> EDIT: Every one's reviewed but only ones that may be disputed under the booth. It was clear he caught it so there was no reason to waste the time.
> 
> And Eagles/Giants? Guess we'll see how the Eagles blow the 4th quarter again.


The first few weeks they reviewed each and every score regardless. Now it's if they think there was a problem. No consistency but that's NFL officiating at its best. Much like the clock rules (clock restarts unless its 5 minutes left in the 2nd or 4th on an OOB which is absurd).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Santonio you mad?

There shouldn't be any pass interference calls against NE this week considering the bullshit that happened last week.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



notorious_187 said:


> Santonio you mad?
> 
> There shouldn't be any pass interference calls against NE this week considering the bullshit that happened last week.


Still with that :lmao

I want a TD here so this can be a game again. Jets just totally failed that 3rd Q. Patriots made them pay.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

what bullshit? that was a fair call? why do pat fans seem to disagree with the refs so much when they have also helped them win so much in the past.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Nice "Half Assed" review of that catch right there.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

The Pats dynasty existed because of refs.:side:


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



SP103 said:


> Nice "Half Assed" review of that catch right there.


Dude, they review every scoring play lol.

They only stop the play if something might be wrong, it was clearly a TD.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

TUCK RULE.

SP103 why do you seem to hate the reviews so much? You act as if they are being biased with reviews and screwing the pats over.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

That was a good hit.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

hard to call helmet to helmet on Welker when he's so small.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> TUCK RULE.
> 
> SP103 why do you seem to hate the reviews so much? You act as if they are being biased with reviews and screwing the pats over.


Because its not being consistently done even if they say it is. You have to understand too as a Patriots fan NE will never publicly call out a bad call after a game even when its blantant and something should be said. So we're the ones holding the bag to call out bad NFL officiating.

And the tuck rule is bullshit IMO. If your in the act of throwing it's incomplete if the ball is knocked loose. You cannot defend yourself when throwing hence how can you protect the ball when throwing.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Seriously Coach B cut the bullshit.

Put Ocho back in the game so he can finally get his TD!

If Ocho doesn't score at least when we play Indy, he'll never score.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



SP103 said:


> Because its not being consistently done even if they say it is. You have to understand too as a Patriots fan NE will never publicly call out a bad call after a game even when its blantant and something should be said. So we're the ones holding the bag to call out bad NFL officiating.
> 
> And the tuck rule is bullshit IMO. If your in the act of throwing it's incomplete if the ball is knocked loose. You cannot defend yourself when throwing hence how can you protect the ball when throwing.


Once again you realize that the refs have helped many times before the Pats win games? Especially late in games when they have had no right to do so.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Once again you realize that the refs have helped many times before the Pats win games? Especially late in games when they have had no right to do so.


Oh Right.. See the 2008 Superbowl when the Giants were given the game.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Wes Welker puts his best foot forward in the second half. He's really staying on his toes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



SP103 said:


> Oh Right.. See the 2008 Superbowl when the Giants were given the game.


While I do think the Giants win was a fluke, I wouldn't say that the refs cheated for them. They won the game.

If you really wanna bring up an example of refs giving a team a SB, then look no further than 2006.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Do the Giants play the Jets every season? It irritates the shit out of me that NY has two football teams in the same stadium and its in NJ. I hope one of them gets moved to London.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

LOLSANCHEZ


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Why would they move a team to london?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Oh the Jets. Sanchez never saw him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

THE STREAK IS OVER!!!


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Painter will play better than Manning did last year, with the four picks he had last year I sure the hell hope he does, and we will get the win.


You're 0-10! Come on now.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Switch on over to ESPN for Rex's post game interview. This should be fun.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



SP103 said:


> You're 0-10! Come on now.


Bro he's playing around, he's knows the Colts are horrible. Calm down.

Honestly UDK, if you guys don't get Luck, the laughter just wouldn't stop. Would you guys (as in Colts fans), be happy with at least getting Case Keenum?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

yes, and we will finish the season 1-15 after beating the Pats, and only the Pats, which would make up for everything else in my mind because it would be against the Pats.

I don't know any, and I mean any, college players other than Luck. I usually don't care about drafts in sports unless my team is going to get a high draft pick in which I look shit up in the offseason before the draft.


----------



## SP103

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> yes, and we will finish the season 1-15 after beating the Pats, and only the Pats, which would make up for everything else in my mind because it would be against the Pats.
> 
> I don't know any, and I mean any, college players other than Luck. I usually don't care about drafts in sports unless my team is going to get a high draft pick in which I look shit up in the offseason before the draft.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I don't, I just spread the truth. Like how the Pats are going to be one and done this year because of their defense.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Honestly, if Manning's injury isn't that bad and he can return to full form next year, I don't think they will draft Luck. I see them drafting a huge o-lineman or a defensive playmaker.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

well that would just ruin my whole sig then. tbh though, I'd rather get two great D Men in the first two rounds.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

This shit has me rolling.

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhv7Vsx08fs222v7c6


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

I'm so happy the 49ers won today. They proved a lot of doubters that they are a legit team and can beat anyone. Frank Gore was ineffective for the whole game and they still came through when they had to. The defense was clutch again as Carlos Rogers had two INTs. Eli Manning is a baller though. Some of his throws were nice. 8-1 baby!!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



chronoxiong said:


> I'm so happy the 49ers won today. They proved a lot of doubters that they are a legit team and can beat anyone. Frank Gore was ineffective for the whole game and they still came through when they had to. The defense was clutch again as Carlos Rogers had two INTs. Eli Manning is a baller though. Some of his throws were nice. 8-1 baby!!!


I'm totally convinced both teams are really good. Giants will get better once/if Bradshaw comes back.

This was the first game I've seen the Niners play since the Dallas game. They've improved a lot since then. I don't think Dallas could beat them again unless Murray could get going. That's a big "if" with that run D.

Niners are for real and besides the Packers a cinch for the playoffs since they still play a lot of West teams.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

Hell yeah they are for real. Only the people that still doubt them are the ones that are legit 49ers haters. It's all good though as it is up to the team to continue playing well. They can do it and plus, with that stingy defense, it is possible they can slow down Green Bay should they meet in the Playoffs. I would love to see Alex Smith vs Aaron Rodgers for the NFC Championship Game in Lambeau Field.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*

New thread title should have something to do with Atlanta going for it on 4th down at their own 30 in ot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



chronoxiong said:


> Hell yeah they are for real. Only the people that still doubt them are the ones that are legit 49ers haters. It's all good though as it is up to the team to continue playing well. They can do it and plus, with that stingy defense, it is possible they can slow down Green Bay should they meet in the Playoffs. I would love to see Alex Smith vs Aaron Rodgers for the NFC Championship Game in Lambeau Field.


You would not want to be facing Rodgers in the playoffs. There is no way that Niners can match the Packers' offense, which is the only way anyone will beat them, especially when it would turn into a shootout meaning there would be more pressure on the passing game and Smith would have to step up big time.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

credit to Genesis for the title. I thought it was funny, and well, my opinion is the only one that matters. :side:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I was thinking something like " Mike Smith:getting sides of the feild mixed up since 2011" but that's way better.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Steelers: Rice contained? Check. Force clutch turnover? Yep. Win? Nope. (NFL Thre*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> You would not want to be facing Rodgers in the playoffs. There is no way that Niners can match the Packers' offense, which is the only way anyone will beat them, especially when it would turn into a shootout meaning there would be more pressure on the passing game and Smith would have to step up big time.


I know. I wouldn't want to get into a shootout with Rodgers either. But in cold weather games, you have to be able to run the football. The 49ers are built to play these kind of tough games in the winter time. That, is where Green Bay will struggle because they have no running game. I would love to see this though just because Alex Smith and Aaron Rodgers will forever be linked as is Peyton Manning/Ryan Leaf.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Packers actually do have a good/decent running game that they just don't use since they have Rodgers. Starks seems like one hell of a back that can pick up good yards every play. Grant has can be good during some games.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

meh. packers run offense is okay, not good. starks isn't as strong as he should be. he's a bulldozer's body, but he goes down rather easily. 

they really should better, and i imagine when the games matter most, the run offense will be good enough.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

That's true but you never know, the 49ers defense is legit good though. They will give up the occasional passing TD but it won't be a cakewalk to do it. It just feels great to be 8-1 right now as I have forgotten how it felt to see this time like this. Also, I've been an Alex Smith supporter ever since he was drafted. Never hated him even though he was awful at times. But he was not awful as Tim Tebow. Again, it would be awesome to see Alex Smith vs Aaron Rodgers in the Playoffs.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm still sick from the showing by the Jets last night. Pathetic.


----------



## DH

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

And rightfully so. The Jets are lolworthy (P.S. you might not want to be seen with Sanchez in your sig).

This made me laugh btw. http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...est-goes-40-more-week-10-notes?module=HP11_cp


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Man, the last couple of years it seems like winning the coin toss for overtime play has been brutal. They never fucking win.

Beating the Falcons in Atlanta is never easy. That was an important win. Additionally, I'm pretty sure Jimmy Graham is basically unstoppable.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



DH said:


> And rightfully so. The Jets are lolworthy (P.S. you might not want to be seen with Sanchez in your sig).
> 
> This made me laugh btw. http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...est-goes-40-more-week-10-notes?module=HP11_cp


I need a new sig lol. I actually DESPISE Sanchez. I will root for him to succeed obviously, but we need a new qb. He makes the same mistakes he did three years ago.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Moreno done for the year in Denver, torn ACL.

Bears put OL Williams, first name escapes me, wanna say Chris, on IR.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Needless to say, the Falcons are in a hole now if they want to be in the wild card. I believe they are behind the Bears, Lions, and Cowboys now.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I see little chance of them clawing past those teams. Especially with how hard the Bears/Lions will fight for the wildcard and with how hard the Giants/Cowboys will fight for the division. The Falcons best shot was to win the division. Wild card is never a safe play.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Matt Schaub is out this week, Matt Leinart will start.


----------



## DH

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Just saw that, though they're on bye this week and Leinart will start the following week. If the Titans win this week, the South will have just gotten interesting.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Matt Schaub is out this week, Matt Leinart will start.


They're resting all their starters. No Foster, still no Andre, no one. I think they're also resting Tate too. Pretty good decisions.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

LET'S GO TITANS!!!

It's not too late for CJ to come along.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

CJ has been pretty good the past two weeks so he might have woken up.


----------



## DH

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

If the Texans miss the playoffs, I don't even wanna think about what the media would be like in Houston.

Titans still play Saints, Falcons, Bucs, Bills, Texans, Jags, and Colts, so even if CJ gets going and even if Schaub is out, I don't see them winning the division.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

People would be on suicide watch. The excitement they have right now is crazy and to see it all crumble would be so hilarious to watch. It's always like that for Houston teams.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Houston's schedule is pretty weak from here on out, but Leinart is terrible. I mean if he can just hit Foster in the flat, Foster can do the rest, but I'm even sure he can do even that. The only solace Texans fans have is that Andre will be back most likely fully healed. But again a WR has to have the ball in his vicinity to make a play.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

The Pats have a really weak schedule too, if we can make the best of it we could still be able to get the #1 record in the AFC.

But we had that last year and still had a one and done.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

What happened to Schaub? Didn't hear about that.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Something about his foot. Kubiak stated it's a significant injury and he's out indefinitely. It happened on a QB sneak, just one of the freak things that happen.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Houston's schedule is pretty weak from here on out, but Leinart is terrible. I mean if he can just hit Foster in the flat, Foster can do the rest, but I'm even sure he can do even that. The only solace Texans fans have is that Andre will be back most likely fully healed. But again a WR has to have the ball in his vicinity to make a play.


The Texans can always just run 50 times a game with Foster and company. It worked for Denver.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

56 run plays, 8 pass plays. Compelling...lol


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> The Texans can always just run 50 times a game with Foster and company. It worked for Denver.


But the Broncos have Tebow.:side:

Yeah, they will absolutely have to lean heavily on Foster, Tate, and that offensive line. Houston is fortunate to have an amazing RB in Foster and pretty damn good one in Tate. Offensive line is one of the best as well.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm sure foster could throw on a trick play or two as well. The guy is kinda good like that.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Schefter is now tweeting that Schaub is done for the year with a Liz Franc injury.


----------



## DH

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

If true @ Haystacks, oh man. The Texans are fucked. The Titans need to take advantage of this opportunity though and play lights out, because the division's being handed to them on a silver platter with no Manning, no Schaub, and no Garrard.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

The Titans opposing QB's are Matt Leinart, Blaine Gabbart, & Curtis Painter. They better take advantage.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah according to ESPN he's out. That hurts big time for Houston.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Sounds like Vick has 2 broken ribs and played through them vs Arizona.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Cassel's out for the year in KC too, not that he was any good of course.


----------



## DH

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I think Houston's cursed. They're never making the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



DH said:


> I think Houston's cursed. They're never making the playoffs.


Honestly this.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Cassel's out for the year in KC too, not that he was any good of course.


I figured that much when it happened, he slammed his hand on a helmet.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

FEAR TYLER PALKO


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

As a huge Leinart hater, it will be so funny to see captain clipboard get booed out of Texas when he makes them miss the playoffs. No clue why that guy continued to have a job.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I had to look up Houston's 3rd string QB and it's TJ YATES. I expect Yates to be the starter in three weeks after Leinart fails their first game back from the bye.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Honestly wouldn't be surprised if the Texans pick up Garrard, but I expect them to go with Leinart.

Just checked the Titans remaining schedule:
at Atlanta
vs. Tampa Bay
at Buffalo
vs. New Orleans
at Indianapolis
vs. Jacksonville
at Houston

Clearly not as easy as Houston's schedule but I have a feeling that Week 17 matchup against the Texans will be huge and probably will decide who wins the division.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Honestly wouldn't be surprised if the Texans pick up Garrard, but I expect them to go with Leinart.


Garrard is injured and can't play. 

I hear Jeff George needs a job still.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

JEFF GEORGE great reference.

I am just waiting to see the insanity which is a Tim Tebow gameplan again. That pass to Decker his follow through looked like the pass could just be going anywhere on the field crazy it actually got to Decker. This Jets vs Broncos games is ratings.


----------



## tbwinsbo6

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Bucs need to get their shit together. They MUST have a win next week versus Green Bay.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Texans will have a 2 game lead if the Titans lose this week which is possible if Atlanta doesn't do an entire game of bad play calls and Chris Johnson truly was CJ2K4ADAY (where is it in thread title btw). 10-6 will be good enough for the Texans to win this division and I wouldn't be surprised if 9-7 gets it done too. I have a hard time believing the Titans will finish any better than 9-7 this year with the schedule they have left. Foster should be able to win them at least 2 games.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Houston going to call BRETT FAVRE. Seriously, Texans stadium must be built on indian burial ground. Foster's missed some time, Johnson has missed like 2/3rd's of the season, williams and Schaub out for the season. that's some serious cosmic payback for something i don't even know.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

The Texans are still winning that division. The Titans suck and trail by 2 or 3 games, which is a significant gap this late in the season. With that run game, the Texans don't need a great QB. 10 wins should win that division, and Houston has games against Carolina, Jacksonville, and Indianapolis left.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

The Titans are capable of obtaining the #1 record in the AFC South.

They're only 2 games back and if they can somehow get the win over Atlanta this upcoming week when Houston has a bye then I think there's a pretty good chance. However, if I were betting I'd pick the Texans, sadly.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

What's the tie breaker if the Titans win the season finale? Point differential between those games or divisional? Houston is 3-0 in the division, Tennessee is 1-2. That doesn't help, neither does the blow out the Titans suffered the last time they played.


----------



## DH

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

If the Titans were consistent, they'd be a threat to Houston. If they managed to shut down Steve Smith & Cam Newton, they're certainly capable of winning the South. They'll need help from the offense though to keep pace with the Texans. 

Ponder's got some potential btw.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Its division record. Houston are gonna beat Indi and Jacksonville which will give them 5 division wins, and the Titans can only get 4 so there you go.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

They don't have to keep pace though, they have to catch up and probably get a game up as I don't think they'd have the tie breaker.

EDIT: @ DH


----------



## DH

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Jacksonville could be a trap game for Houston. Their D isn't bad, and they're committed to the run so you never know.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I'll be surprised if Leinart gets more than 1 win. I honestly think he's worse than Tarvaris Jackson.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Tavaris Jackson doesn't have Foster at RB though.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

JaMarcus Russell to lead the Texans to the Super Bowl. Would be epic.


----------



## DH

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> They don't have to keep pace though, they have to catch up and probably get a game up as I don't think they'd have the tie breaker.
> 
> EDIT: @ DH


I meant when they play again, but yeah.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

45-7, expected a blowout similar to this.

I'm honestly expecting the Packers to go undefeated.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

smh... last time I bother drafting a Packer position player not named Jennings or Finley. Can't ever figure out who's gonna score. These last two drives they're inside of the 5 and in the shotgun when I need Starks to get in. FU McCarthy.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

LOL Vikings.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Jordy Nelson has been pretty consistent and awesome all season. Nelson has scored more than Finley actually.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm calling it now, J.P. Losman will lead the Texans to the Superbowl.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah him too and he fucked me over today since I was going against him. Starks didn't score enough for me to win anyways but his 2 tds made it some 30 point margin.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> I'm calling it now, J.P. Losman will lead the Texans to the Superbowl.


Him or Sage Rosenfels.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Nah, Jordan Palmer will lead the Texans to the promise land.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Him or Sage Rosenfels.


They brought back to Rosencopter?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

texans are fucked. 

herm edwards needs to change his best team in the afc.

goodell is an idiot. decker dropped to a knee and saluted the veterans pic. if you drop to the ground for a celebration apparently it's a fine.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Garrard to Houston ftw


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Texans losing Schaub hurts them a lot.They might lose the division, what does Leinart have to offer them at QB who knows? I know my fantasy team is screwed up because of it.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Texans still control their own destiny with the number of winnable games they have left. They have arguably the most impactful non QB offensive player in the league right now and a possible 2 game lead. It is the Titans chasing them, not the Colts w/ Peyton. They are going to have to make up 3 games if they lose this week. There is no way they can do that imo.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm actually really surprised that Skelton is 2-0 this year as a starter with the Cardinals. What is this world coming to?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah well I imagine the Texans running like hell with Foster and Tate, but even if they win the division, your in trouble in the playoffs for sure.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

The Seahawks won a playoff game last year, stranger things have happened. Wouldn't count on it though.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

E-A-G-L-E-S


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Oh God, ESPN is already starting the Texans should sign Brett Favre stuff. But you know, as much as Favre makes me want to vomit, I think it would be a great idea. You'd only be asking Favre to play a maximum(If they got to the Super Bowl) of 9 games, 8 if they get home-field advantage. Then considering he's probably healthier than he's ever been since he has played football, and well rested. You give him the leagues best back in Foster, a top 3 WR in Andre Johnson who should be back here soon, and an elite offensive line. It sure sounds alot better than crappy ass Matt Lienhart.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Hell. No.

Texans need to show some pride and stay the hell away from Brett Favre.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Hell. No.
> 
> Texans need to show some pride and stay the hell away from Brett Favre.


I want to agree with this so very badly. But I can't, if Favre would be willing and I'm Houston I go for it. It's way better than Lienhart from a media coverage, team confidence, and most importantly on field stand point. You can't tell me Houston has a better chance to win, or that team would believe it has a better chance to win with Lienhart than Favre.

Ok, I can't do this anymore. I've said all the positive I can say about Favre. I'm going to go throw up now.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Well, the Texans can always try and get Manning. I'm sure Archie Manning wouldn't mind a Superbowl opportunity. :lmao


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

LOL! Hilarious. 

As for other options. I guess David Garrard is still out there. He wasn't great, or anything but he was more than serviceable enough in Jacksonville. I still think Jax made a stupid move cutting him in the pre-season. I think Gabbert would of been better off holding the clipboard for a year behind a decent starter then going out next year and playing. But that's just me maybe.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

i thought steelers injuries were bad but it's a nightmare for the few texan fans that exist and the bandwagon.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Time to take the belt from Aaron Rodgers.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Until brittle Shaub shatters his collarbone week 5.


Missed the injury and week, but the brittle stands.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> LOL! Hilarious.
> 
> As for other options. I guess David Garrard is still out there. He wasn't great, or anything but he was more than serviceable enough in Jacksonville. I still think Jax made a stupid move cutting him in the pre-season. I think Gabbert would of been better off holding the clipboard for a year behind a decent starter then going out next year and playing. But that's just me maybe.


Garrard is injured.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Roethlisberger has a broken thumb.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Good thing Steelers have a bye then. He'd play this week I'd think. Dude is tough as nails.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah he broke it in the first half apparently. Didn't seem to affect him.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Roethlisberger has a broken thumb.


Fractured thumb. He said it was in the first half of the game and he came out with a great second half. Ben seems to always play better when he's hurt. But with the bye week he'll be fine. Last time he had the same injury we won a Super Bowl, BTW. =)


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Did they ever say what Cassel did to his hand beyond a "significant" injury?


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I haven't seen anything. Significant break would be my guess, idk.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

^I'd like to know too.

So how many QBs got hurt this past weekend? Ben, Vick, Cassel, Schaub, Stafford. Anyone else?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Did they ever say what Cassel did to his hand beyond a "significant" injury?


The only thing I've read is that it probably requires surgery and that he's done for the season.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Stafford got hurt again?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> Stafford got hurt again?


Yep, he's been dealing with a fractured index finger for a few weeks apparently. As long as he doesn't face that feeding frenzied pack of wolves that is the Chicago D, he'll probably be fine. Best being out isn't helping the Lions at all either.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

i don't like to wish injury on people, but it'd be nice to see vick just fucking sit. at least Vince Young can play like shit and still win games (or at least he's shown that ability in the past). give him the start, and lets all just lol at this "vick is one of the best QBs in the league" bullshit everyone started up last year after he played 6 or 7 great games, then went downhill all the way into the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Vince Young is still 3rd on the DC isn't he?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

If he is who is 2nd string? Young went in for one play against the Skins earlier in the season and threw an INT lol. I'm pretty sure Young is still the backup. I expect Young to play against the Giants and I expect the Giants to kick his ass along with the rest of the Eagles.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Kafka has been the guy to come in when Vick is banged up this year has he not?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



Rawlin said:


> i don't like to wish injury on people, but it'd be nice to see vick just fucking sit. at least Vince Young can play like shit and still win games (or at least he's shown that ability in the past). give him the start, and lets all just lol at this "vick is one of the best QBs in the league" bullshit everyone started up last year after he played 6 or 7 great games, then went downhill all the way into the playoffs.


Preach that truth, brother! It's all apart of the Eagles hype though. Most over hyped, overrated, no substance to back it up franchise in maybe all of sports. I mean, when's the last time they ever won anything? 1960? That's Cleveland Browns/Detroit Lions like. Who has been there last HoF level, all time great player? Reggie White in the 90's who had to leave to win anything, btw. And before that? You got to go back to at least the 80's. I swear Eagles fans act so entitled, and act like their franchise is one of the most storied in the history of the NFL. ESPN acts like that too. I call big time fraudulent bullshit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Kafka has been the guy to come in when Vick is banged up this year has he not?


Kafka only came in because Vince Young was injured at the time. Actually I forgot about Kafka; he wasn't that bad. They should start him over Young, but Vince is the backup.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

eh, Young matches the style of play the Eagles do though. feel itd be an easier transition. FUCK QUARTERBACKS, PHILLY GOT DEM ATHLETES.

i know absolutely no Eagle fans who act like any of that, though. . having been born in Philly, you'd think i would have encountered someone like that, but no, not really. i know plenty of Eagle fans who act like we're one of the most passionate of the bunch, but in reality we're just the biggest assholes. 

plenty of peoples philly hate comes from what the media tells them though, you being a Pittsburgh fan probably doesn't help. so its whatever. can't help that the team is generally popular and they reside in Philadelphia, one of the more historical places in this country. we can't help that the media hyped the franchise, that certainly has nothing to do with the fans. and as far as the fans being overexcited, well, duh. try not winning a Super Bowl for decades, then getting close multiple times and choking. you'd be desperate for some excitement too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Every time I hear Vince Young's name I can't help but think of how he's always popping up at Houston concerts or other events, telling the fans stuff like "Ask the Texans what's up" or "Tell the Texans come see ya boy" something along those lines. Even funnier, because to my knowledge they've never tried to go after him.

I remember the outrage in Houston when they selected Mario over him & Reggie, I bet they're happy they made that decision now.

As for Philly fans, most that I know in Houston act exactly like JCarbo04 described.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I honestly don't think i've ever ran into a philly fan. or if i did, i don't remember it.Obviously being in California might be a reason, but you'd think i'd know at least one person.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

i've been in california for about 4 months, only met two philly fans, and they were baseball guys. philly fans in houston is a huge WTF.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Yep, there's tons of Eagles fans in Houston, I'd say they have the 4th largest fanbase in Houston after the Texans, Cowboys, & Saints.

Although I think the majority of Eagles "fans" in Houston are just because of Michael Vick.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



Rawlin said:


> i know absolutely no Eagle fans who act like any of that, though. . having been born in Philly, you'd think i would have encountered someone like that, but no, not really. i know plenty of Eagle fans who act like we're one of the most passionate of the bunch, but in reality we're just the biggest assholes.


Glad you can admit it. Philly sports fans are terrible.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

McQueen you seem to hate all fans, but I sorta do too.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Trollin' used to mean something, UDK.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Never really had any bad experiences with any team fans myself.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Nah, real hate is just towards Philly Fans and Packers fans for being the biggest groups of douchebags on the planet.

Cowboys fans are fun to fuck with too since most of them seem to take shit way too seriously but I have no problem with The Boys.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Fans I hate the most
1. Texans fans over the age of 40
2. Texans fans over the age of 30
3. Texans fans over the age of 20
4. Texans fans over the age of 10
5. Texans fans under the age of 10


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I know some packers fans and they aren't douchebags.

How big is the Texans fan base actually? It seems like they'd all be Cowboy fan.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I don't know any Packer fans.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

You're a poor judge of character.

But I usually mean the cocky fat inbred sacks of shit who actually come from Wisconsin, or surrounding midwestern area.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

i've never had a problem admitting the truth. i'm one of the most level-headed philly fans you'll ever meet. its not a fun crowd to be associated with, but whatever.

its really only eagle fans though. Phillies fans are much more enjoyable and good-natured, and there are Sixers fans. have no idea about Flyers fans because i don't care about hockey.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

They don't seem as bad in Baseball, but Flyers fans seem like shitheads too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> I know some packers fans and they aren't douchebags.
> 
> How big is the Texans fan base actually? It seems like they'd all be Cowboy fan.


The Texans fanbase seems like it gets bigger every year. Houston is definitely a Texans city, that is the main sports team down here. They could go 1-15 and the fanbase would still remain large, tickets would still sell out because people down here always say "They'll be better next year." They don't say that for the Rockets or Astros.

Anyway, in Houston the Texans are by far the top football team, and the Cowboys & Saints are really close for 2nd & 3rd. After that it's really hard to tell.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I don't have a problem with Raider Fans as a whole. Just with the ones that are criminals, which is like 99% of them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Canucks are worse than any other fans so I think I have to deal with the worst people. Laker fans seem terrible as well, but I don't really know many other than myself. And Boston fans in general are absolutely terrible and arrogant.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Hailsabin is a Raiders fan.

LULZ.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Dodger fans are awful fans. arriving in the 3rd inning leave in the 6th.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I can't believe it's been this long and New York fans have yet to be named.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Houston has never liked the Dallas Cowboys which goes back to at least the old Houston Oilers days.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Forgot about the Oilers.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Houston has never liked the Dallas Cowboys which goes back to at least the old Houston Oilers days.


Were probably jealous Dallas got the Texans(now Chiefs), the fact that they named their expansion team after it solidifies my theory :hmm:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Were probably jealous Dallas got the Texans(now Chiefs), the fact that they named their expansion team after it solidifies my theory :hmm:


It'll also be amusing if the old Oilers, now Titans, take away the South crown from Houston.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I can't believe it's been this long and New York fans have yet to be named.


Because only ESPN cares about them. Nobody else does. People just like wearing the NY New Era caps.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Yankees hats were such a cliche for a while. It has faded out immensely here. Replaced with various other teams though (Reds, Pirates, Cardinals, etc).

I'm not that familiar with football crowds and fans tbh other than Steeler fans are one of the most loyal if not the most loyal given their travelling fan clubs and what not. Everyone knows that though.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Yankees hats were such a cliche for a while. It has faded out immensely here. Replaced with various other teams though (Reds, Pirates, Cardinals, etc).
> 
> I'm not that familiar with football crowds and fans tbh other than Steeler fans are one of the most loyal if not the most loyal given their travelling fan clubs and what not. Everyone knows that though.



Yeah, buddy. Most Steelers away games are basically home games with how well Steeler fans travel. Every time the game goes to crowd shots there are terrible towels everywhere when we are on the road.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Yep, that's what I was getting at. There's several travelling fan crews that go to every game, bus loads. Must be nice to have that type of cash flow/time.

I'm sure other teams have similar things but as far as I know no team to the extent of the Steelers.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

The amount of Pirates hats here when Wiz Khalifa was at the peak of his popularity was disgusting.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

The hat I see the most is Chicago Bulls.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

*Well Kentucky basketball is a religion here so I see those hats the most. But out of that and not including Bengals I think I see more Red Sox caps here for whatever reason. I have no clue why that is. 

As for the NFL I see more Cowboys hats because well my family are Cowboy fans. *


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Of all the Houston sports team, I definitely see Astros hats the most, mostly the logo with the star behind the H.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Living in DC, you get a clusterfuck everything. Seems like no one was born here.

Though people from out of the country tend to wear Cowboys, and Yankees hats.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I see next to no Basketball hats here...really can't think of the last time I saw someone wearing a basketball hat.

Most popular football hats I see are Lions, Bills, Bears, Colts and Packers. I bunch of Steelers hats appear come playoff time too.

Probably see more hockey hats than anything though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

For me it's the exact opposite, I almost never see any football hats.

It's majority baseball & basketball. The hats I do see are always either a Cowboys or 80's Patriots hat.

How did this turn into a thread about what hats we see?


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I have no idea.

Order here is probably Hockey or Baseball not sure > football > >>>>>>>>>>>>>> basketball.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I saw someone brave enough to still be flying a Vikings flag on his truck today after Monday's embarrassing loss. What a fan.

Twins > Vikings or Packers (fucking ****) > Wild and I honestly can't recall seeing anyone wear Timberwolves gear LOL.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

In Houston it's
1. Baseball
2. Basketball
3. Football
4. Hockey


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Houston is an odd city then. Blasphemous.

1. Longhorns
2. Longhorns
3. Longhorns
4. Cowboys
5. Texans

Nothing else even exists.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Why do you say that?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

*No wonder the Oilers left.*


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Actually since I live in St. Paul I might see more Wild gear over here than Vikings stuff. Its hard to gauge if Baseball is bigger here since its a completely different season.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Why do you say that?


Houston is a city in Texas. Football is sacred here. For it to be 3rd is blasphemy.

DFW gets a pass since the Mavs and Rangers have done well the past two years, but that town really belongs to one team and one team only and that's the Dallas Cowboys.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

It's 3rd in hats yes, if you're talking about most loved sports then it's football by a landslide.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

*Tells ya all you need to know about Houston. Maybe ya'll can sell it to Mexico.*


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Who the hell wears basketball hats? I really can't recall the last time I saw one. I can't even imagine what team people would wear here. Now that I think about it, I'm not sure they even sell them in the big sports stores here...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

:lmao my bad forgot the topic was hats. I've never noticed what hats are worn here, but it's gotta be Texas Longhorns hats and by a large margin.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Who the hell wears basketball hats? I really can't recall the last time I saw one. I can't even imagine what team people would wear here. Now that I think about it, I'm not sure they even sell them in the big sports stores here...


I used to see Bulls hats all the time when I was a kid, but that was also when The Bulls were the best team on the planet and I lived in Chicago.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I guess it could just be that I live in Canada.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I love NBA hats.

The majority of my hat collection is basketball hats. But I only wear snapbacks. I have tons of hockey hats too, not a huge fan but they just look good to me for some reason.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> I guess it could just be that I live in Canada.


Ya there is absolutely no hats here that aren't baseball hats. In fact I've never even seen a basketball hat and really didn't know they existed.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> :lmao my bad forgot the topic was hats.


It wasn't, isn't, & shouldn't be.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

NFL Power Rankings came out Tuesday: http://espn.go.com/nfl/powerrankings



NFL said:


> RK (LW) TEAM REC COMMENT
> 1 (1) Packers 9-0 If they survive a tough game in Detroit on Thanksgiving, the Packers have a real chance to go undefeated. (Clayton)
> 
> 2 (2) 49ers 8-1 Alex Smith's performance against the Giants shows the 49ers can beat good teams without Frank Gore carrying the offense. (Sando)
> 
> 3 (4) Saints 7-3 Bye week gives the Saints a chance to regroup before welcoming the Giants and Lions to the Superdome for likely shootouts. (Sando)
> 
> 4 (5) Steelers 7-3 Pittsburgh's defense showed against Cincinnati that it still can close out games. (Walker)
> 
> 5 (9) Bears 6-3 Whenever Devin Hester returns a kick for a score, this team is basically unbeatable. (Clayton)
> 
> 6 (3) Ravens 6-3 There's no excuse for RB Ray Rice to get five carries and QB Joe Flacco to throw 52 times. (Walker)
> 
> 7 (6) Giants 6-3 Eli Manning almost led the Giants back against San Francisco. That it was a surprise he didn't says something about Manning's progress. (Fox)
> 
> 8 (12) Patriots 6-3 Why would anyone write off a Patriots team led by QB Tom Brady and coach Bill Belichick? (Walker)
> 
> 9 (8) Texans 7-3 The Texans have an extra week to get Matt Leinart ready to quarterback them the rest of the way. (Kuharsky)
> 
> 10 (7) Lions 6-3 The fracture in QB Matthew Stafford's right index finger is a concern, but the Lions can make the playoffs. (Clayton)


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I assume the Texans have dropped a lot because Schaub is injured now? They had to have been higher than that before. I guess it's hard to decide which teams to put them ahead of though. With our without Schaub they were kind of a wildcard.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

i hate power rankings. all of them are crap. 

the great usc trojan will lead the texans to a bowl game.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

*I don't know how the Steelers are rated higher than the Ravens when the Ravens have beat them twice, one being a blowout. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> I assume the Texans have dropped a lot because Schaub is injured now? They had to have been higher than that before. I guess it's hard to decide which teams to put them ahead of though. With our without Schaub they were kind of a wildcard.


What? No, they were on the fast track to winning their division. Awesome run game that opened big plays in the passing game. Much improved defense. The only thing that kept and keeps them being considered an elite team is their past. Maybe you mean a metaphorical wildcard. I guess that would be the case, since the Steelers are the only good team they've beaten.



IMPULSE said:


> i hate power rankings. all of them are crap.
> 
> the great usc trojan will lead the texans to a bowl game.


Power rankings are really lame I agree. The NFL has a playoff system which means we don't need rankings.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah, the Texans were looking pretty damn scary, especially the fact that they'd developed a credible Defense to compliment an explosive offense. That Division was gift wrapped prior to Schaub going down.





LadyCroft said:


> *I don't know how the Steelers are rated higher than the Ravens when the Ravens have beat them twice, one being a blowout. *


It's the inconsistency that plagues the team, primarily due to the play-calling. It's impossible to have consistency when you have a lopsided Run / Pass ratio.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

*Meh, they still kicked the Steelers ass.... twice. I rate them above Pittsburgh. *


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



LadyCroft said:


> *Meh, they still kicked the Steelers ass.... twice. I rate them above Pittsburgh. *


*Cough* Rep *Cough*

I love ya for that.









However, while I agree with you on that note, even as a Ravens fan, I can't defend ranking my squad above Pittsburgh after dropping one to the Seahawks. As I said before, when you have 50+ Passes & 8 Rushes, you have to expect disastrous consequences.

They defeated a Division rival & we lost to an NFC West dropout. Now had we won that game, I'm sure we would have been ranked above them as we were last week.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

*Yeah and Pittsburgh was lucky to beat the worst team in the league in Indianapolis  

Baltimore owns Pittsburgh this year. I gotta give them props for it. *


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Jets @ Broncos tonight. GO Broncos! However, not in the slightest bit confident.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



EFC Bronco said:


> Jets @ Broncos tonight. GO Broncos! However, not in the slightest bit confident.


Jets have had a short week to have good looks at the read option. In theory, it's easy to stop. In reality, it's not so easy. As long as the Broncos D continues to play well, Denver will be in most games they play. Plus the short week combined with the altitude causes problems as well. Finally, the Jets just aren't very good. This is a winnable game for Denver.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm picking Denver to win tonight. I think they can do it.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

*The Jets don't have Jesus. Broncos by 10/*


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> What? No, they were on the fast track to winning their division. Awesome run game that opened big plays in the passing game. Much improved defense. The only thing that kept and keeps them being considered an elite team is their past. Maybe you mean a metaphorical wildcard. I guess that would be the case, since the Steelers are the only good team they've beaten.
> 
> 
> 
> Power rankings are really lame I agree. The NFL has a playoff system which means we don't need rankings.


I think you misunderstood. I don't mean wild card as in one of the two Willard seeds I mean wild card as in not sure exactly where they stack up amongst the top teams in the league.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I mentioned that you might mean mean that. Now that it's clear to me, I agree to the extent that they've never had this good of a record. We don't how they'll handle this success and without Schaub it's even more unknown.

edit: Oh yeah, Earl Bennett is being fined $15k for his orange shoes. Since he doesn't make as much money as his teammates, they're paying for his fines so he'll keep wearing them. So retarded that wearing different colored shoes gets more/same fine as illegal hits.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

From the Texan fans I've talked to, it seems as if they've got the mindset that their run game is gonna take them far and that they'll still have a good passing game without Leinart but we'll see.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

It's not like Schaub is that great. That team has a good offense because of the balanced attack. The strong run sets up wide open receivers down field with play action. Any decent QB would succeed with that line, those RBs, and those receivers.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> I mentioned that you might mean mean that. Now that it's clear to me, I agree to the extent that they've never had this good of a record. We don't how they'll handle this success and without Schaub it's even more unknown.
> 
> edit: Oh yeah, Earl Bennett is being fined $15k for his orange shoes. Since he doesn't make as much money as his teammates, they're paying for his fines so he'll keep wearing them. So retarded that wearing different colored shoes gets more/same fine as illegal hits.


Yeah I just mean its hard for the power ranking people to put them that high because they are in uncharted waters and they are unproven.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



LadyCroft said:


> *I don't know how the Steelers are rated higher than the Ravens when the Ravens have beat them twice, one being a blowout. *


Because nobody on the weekly roster beat Pittsburgh.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Yeah I just mean its hard for the power ranking people to put them that high because they are in uncharted waters and they are unproven.


Well tbh so are the 49ers. but the 8-1 record has a lot to do with the ranking.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> Because nobody on the weekly roster beat Pittsburgh.


*Huh?*


----------



## Magic

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



TJChurch said:


> Because nobody on the weekly roster beat Pittsburgh.


do you just put words together and hope to make sense?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I tried to understand it, but gave up and moved on.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

He was saying fucked up shit when we were talking about how Green Bay is the easy Super Bowl favourite. I've given up on his posts since then.

Anyway, TKOK! I agree, the same things apply for the Niners. They've proven more this year than the Texans though with wins over the Lions, Giants, Eagles (okay no one cares), Bucs. Other than the Pittsburgh game the Texans really have won all the games they should and lost the tougher ones (Ravens and Saints I believe).


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I just told Bubz to stop giving that guy attention in another thread, I suggest you all do the same.

And De-Mod all the aussies JM.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> I tried to understand it, but gave up and moved on.


This. He's an idiot. I just ignore him now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Houston lost to the Raiders not the Ravens. Raiders may or may not be good, jury is still out. They only lost by a TD to the Saints. That was a crazy game and was before the defense really started playing well. Foster was out (definitely limited if he did play) too I think.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Nah, Foster played that game. I think it was his second game back.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

It was in Week 3. He was out/limited. The Steelers game was his first full game back.

Ben Tate was the leading rusher with 82 yards. No way he outrushes Foster if Foster played the full game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Anyway, since the first game of the week is coming up, I guess I'll make my predictions.

*Jets* vs. Broncos
Bengals vs. *Ravens*
*Jaguars* vs. Browns
Panthers vs. *Lions*
Buccaneers vs. *Packers*
*Bills* vs. Dolphins
*Raiders* vs. Vikings
*Cowboys* vs. Redskins
Cardinals vs. *49ers*
Seahawks vs. *Rams*
Titans vs. *Falcons*
Chargers vs. *Bears*
Eagles vs. *Giants*
Chiefs vs. *Patriots*


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm pretty sure the Ravens beat the Texans this year. No?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

The Raiders and the Ravens both beat the Texans.

In Week 3 the Texans played the Saints. They played Pittsburgh in Week 4, Oakland in Week 5, & Baltimore in Week 6.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah you're right JM, they did. Texans lost to Raiders and Ravens in back to back weeks.


----------



## JM

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah, I forgot the Raiders, you forgot the Ravens. It happens lol. Either way, a lot of the games they've won this year except the Steelers game has been against relatively crummy teams.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



McQueen said:


> I just told Bubz to stop giving that guy attention in another thread, I suggest you all do the same.
> 
> And De-Mod all the aussies JM.


*One more comment like the last one and I'll just ban him from the thread. 


I would really like to see Houston finally do something. I don't think Leinert is as bad as most people think he is. I don't think he's all that good either but he's not terrible. I guess we'll find out soon though haha
*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I always forget the Ravens. They're the most boring team in the league besides Cleveland. I like the defense ok, but dear god that offense is just awful. They really need a creative OC in the worst way with all that talent. I won't make fun of Flacco anymore, but he's not a QB that can pass 50+ times and win consistently. That's not a knock on him, most QBs can't do that either.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

And when the Texans beat the Steelers, IIRC the Steelers were playing with their whole entire second string O-Line. Not a single starter.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

the steelers would be on top of the afc if they had a 4th quarter offense. apparently it's the worst in the league. 

doesn't matter b/c the only team that matter is the bengals. the best team in the afc north.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Alright, so Denver has started off pretty great so far. They need to work on that Redzone running though.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Fucking Sanchez needs to get a few throws to Keller. I was forced to play him in one league since Millers on a bye. Damn byes.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Is it me or is this game a little dry?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

*We'll see if God is mad at the Mormons in the second half.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Is it me or is this game a little dry?


An offensive lineman just scored on a fumble. It's not just you.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

LOLSanchez.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

:lmao Sanchez sucks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I love how Tebow seems to always avoid getting sacked.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Just got home, and my God. I didn't think it would happen but Tebow might just beat the NYJ. I hope so.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

I have a friend who's a die hard Tebow fan, I don't even wanna imagine his reaction if they beat the Jets.

This would be the first team with a winning record Tebow's beaten this year, right?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Raiders.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Can't deny Tebow's a winner.

I love the guy especially for what he stands for. Plus the love for the game that most of these fuckers don't have anymore.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

NOW IS TEBOWS TIME! TEBOW SMASH!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Fucking Tebow, lol.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Fucking Tebow!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

It's pretty hilarious I agree.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> I just read Ray Lewis may/will be out this week and possibly more with a toe injury.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...s-for-bengals-game?module=HP11_headline_stack


That's gotta be a killer! And I bet his toe hurts, too.


----------



## kazukek

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



HullKogan said:


> Tim Tebow is the John Cena of the NFL. He sucks, but he always wins.


Tebow Vs Undertaker at WM? He would with out a doubt end the streak.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



kazukek said:


> Tebow Vs Undertaker at WM? He would with out a doubt end the streak.


Tebow would get the crap beaten out of him for 90% of the match, but right when he's about to lose, he turns into Hulk Hogan and no sells the shit out of everything until he wins.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*

Tim Tebow = Vince Young w/more sanity

Edit: And Tebow would beat Taker every time. God Powers > Darkside Powers


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> I always forget the Ravens. They're the most boring team in the league besides Cleveland. I like the defense ok, but dear god that offense is just awful. They really need a creative OC in the worst way with all that talent. I won't make fun of Flacco anymore, but he's not a QB that can pass 50+ times and win consistently. That's not a knock on him, most QBs can't do that either.


Most boring? Fuck you & I say that with the utmost respect.:cuss:

I have to say that hearing the Ravens are boring or having a horribly inconsistent offense coming from a fucking Cowboys stalwart is *hilarious*. The only difference between the 2 is that the Cowboys are over-hyped media darlings every season due to their glorious history which overshadows the steaming pile of crap presented every year.

The Cowboys are the resilient venereal disease of the NFL.:no:


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

9-20 for 104...and they still beat the Jets.

Fucking divine intervention, I swear.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

tebow went TEBOW on the jets. rex going start next year predicting .500 seasons.

i just learned pornstar logic is as stupid as porn plots. apparently a pornstar offered a fan a blowjob if the steelers won the superbowl. now she's going to fuck a fan if woodley gets 15 sacks. how is woodley getting 15 sacks (which he won't since she's a jinx and that's unfortunate for the potential fan who wants to sack her) more important than trophy number 7. woodley is too streaky to lay the wood that many times.

in short woodley won't get 15 sacks but at least i know the steelers still have a chance to get the division.

i hope tebow forgives me for talking about pornstars in his thread.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Even the announcers knew that Tebow was gonna go off later in the game. It was just funny watching the defenses play a good game through out so Tebow figured screw it, you're not gonna let me pass I'll just run the damn thing.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Broncos rolling Jets falling sad.Tebow is proving everyone wrong, but what are their expectations for their team this year, win the division and that's all?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

he isn't proving anything wrong though. he's just winning. he would have to put up good passing stats to shut people up. people gripe with him is playing quarterback in the nfl. the offensive system the broncos run play to his strength but does nothing to shut people up. people still have the same issues with him and his fanbase is happy. the only difference is that he's know playing. some people feel what he's doing now isn't sustainable.

the jets suck. i don't think the broncos win their division. i hope they do b/c they'll be out the playoffs fast unless they played the ravens.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I wouldn't say I'm on the Tebow bandwagon yet, but I will say that given their current options, The Broncos made the right choice at QB. I don't know what it is about him. I don't know how you can suck for 3 & 2/3rds quarters and then storm back & win the game with that amazing drive, but whatever the Broncos have going, its working more than anything they did earlier in the season.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Most boring? Fuck you & I say that with the utmost respect.:cuss:
> 
> I have to say that hearing the Ravens are boring or having a horribly inconsistent offense coming from a fucking Cowboys stalwart is *hilarious*. The only difference between the 2 is that the Cowboys are over-hyped media darlings every season due to their glorious history which overshadows the steaming pile of crap presented every year.
> 
> The Cowboys are the resilient venereal disease of the NFL.:no:


Dallas's success played a huge role in the popularity and success of this league. Never forget that.

Relax. It wasn't a personal attack or anything. I've posted quite a bit about my disdain for Dallas's offense too. Watching Dallas I know a bit about offensive futility while being packed with talent. 

I'm also pretty sure I said the Ravens O has talent. Your OC is a fucking idiot, what can I say? You've got to give the ball 20+ to Rice every game. I know I'm not telling you anything you don't know. Garrett's problem is he's too smart and tries to re-invent football. It's interesting how when both teams have a balanced attack, they're almost always successful. That's what both teams need to strive for every game.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Atlanta Falcons football: Where choking on inches matters. (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Dallas's success played a huge role in the popularity and success of this league. Never forget that.
> 
> Relax. It wasn't a personal attack or anything. I've posted quite a bit about my disdain for Dallas's offense too. Watching Dallas I know a bit about offensive futility while being packed with talent.
> 
> *I'm also pretty sure I said the Ravens O has talent. Your OC is a fucking idiot, what can I say? You've got to give the ball 20+ to Rice every game. I know I'm not telling you anything you don't know. Garrett's problem is he's too smart and tries to re-invent football. It's interesting how when both teams have a balanced attack, they're almost always successful. That's what both teams need to strive for every game.*


You can hardly say I forgot when I acknowledged the pass you get is due to your & I quote 'glorious past'. Unlike some, I've not only seen film, I've seen those Cowboys in action elevating not only their franchise, but the game as a whole. However, that Star has collapsed & we're witnessing it's smoking remains.

Yeah, I've been preaching this since the season opener & it really is maddening to watch Cameron continue to do his best Mike Martz impersonation week in & week out. When you have a Ray Rice, it's mandatory that you shove him down the defense's throat. Make them respect the run, make them defend on several fronts.

Unless you're Aaron Rodgers, Peyton Manning, or Drew Brees, you can't tell your backs to fuck off with a Run / Pass ratio of 90% / 10% and expect to actually win the game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

The Star is a bit tarnished, but it'll shine again at some point. All teams rise and fall. It's definitely not in smoking ruins. That's just wishful thinking. Dallas has risen, fallen, risen again before. We're in another fallen period. It'll turn around again at some point.

I was talking about the 70s Cowboys btw. I'd be surprised if you're that old...and a bit jealous that you got to watch those teams.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

ravens fans shouldn't be complaining. at least they have a running game that they can go to. steeler fans are stuck with arians whose worse than cameron. cameron was at least good at one point of time.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

The reason Tebow is better than Orton for the Broncos, not necessarily in general, is (as stupid as it sounds) because of how good a runner he is. He can handle a blitz and pressure in the pocket, the fact he's such a good runner means that he can open up holes for McGahee, Ball and formerly Moreno to exploit, he can also surprise the defence by throwing a bomb when they're expecting the run. It showed yesterday, first play of the game, 28 yards to Demaryius Thomas, no one saw it coming, and it put the doubt in the Mike Pettine's mind as to how to handle us.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> The Star is a bit tarnished, but it'll shine again at some point. All teams rise and fall. It's definitely not in smoking ruins. That's just wishful thinking. Dallas has risen, fallen, risen again before. We're in another fallen period. It'll turn around again at some point.
> 
> I was talking about the 70s Cowboys btw. I'd be surprised if you're that old...and a bit jealous that you got to watch those teams.


Ah, you misinterpreted what I said. I never said it was doomed to remain a smoking husk, I said that's what we're watching NOW, which you actually agree with. I have a problem with the media talking heads giving credit to them & ranking them as if they weren't in the midst of rediscovering their winning formula.

I came in on the end of the Staubach Era unfortunately, so I can identify with your frustration. I have seen quite a bit of the film, he was one of my Dad's favorite QBs of all time. Never did supplant Terry Bradshaw or Unitas in his eyes, but he was damn close.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

It's not like Dallas is going 3-13 every year; that's what I'd consider smoking ruins. I'd say the late 80s was a lower time as was the early 00s; those were smoking ruins. The fact you think they're in smoking ruins is testament to the high standard this franchise has set. Dallas may or may not be on the way back. There's no way to tell right now. It really is just a player here and a player there and a good morale boost. That's true for all teams. Talent alone can't do it though. Coaches have to put that talent in the best possible position to succeed.

Same goes for your Ravens. Joe Flacco can't be slinging the ball 50 times a game. He's just not that guy. As you mentioned, and I 100% agree, only a handful of those QBs exist. Everyone else needs a good running game to balance the offense and keep defenses guessing. A balanced offense is just as deadly as a Brady led Pats, or a Rodgers led Packers. 

...Ok definitely not Rodgers right now. He's unfairly great right now.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

don't tell haystacks that.

all this cowboy and ravens talk is making me sleepu. i'm going to dream about the dream team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I had a great day arguing with Texans fans.

Can't believe there were some idiots arguing me down that J.J. Watt was better than Vince Wilfork. LOL.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

*One of the great things about sports fandom is people take this shit so seriously. "hey you can't say how awful my team is because your team is awful too!!"


what? 


How does that make any sense? lol I'm a Kentucky Wildcat football fan and my teams is fucking TERRIBLE but that being said I'm still able to recognize when another team is terrible as well. Just because my team is terrible doesn't preclude me from talking about other terrible teams. 


*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

It actually makes you more of an authority because you smell your own.:side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm supporting the currently worst team in the league, yet I call everyone's team, other than the Packers, awful.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

From what my dad says of the late 80's Cowboys, they were straight up terrible. They weren't much better in the early 00's though.


----------



## bw281

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Great to see the sorry Jets lose twice this past week. Fools that try to pass of Sanchez as a premier qb, what a joke.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

LOL at people who actually think Sanchez being an elite QB.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

no one does. absolutely no one. I don't even think of a starting QB, he can't manage games because he goes three and out too much and has too many turnovers.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Sanchez is okay at best. He's been pretty efficient during the playoffs. If the jets had a good qb they might have at least made it to the sb. I think they are a couple moves away from being a really good.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

only fans of certain teams take thing seriously in this thread. you make one comment about some teams and their fans go wild.

i prefer supporting crap and defending it. espicially the foolish stance that acc football >.

lol at sanchez elite talk. to be honest you can crap on all the recent quarterbacks who had decent rookie years and haven't progressed much further. sanchez should have stayed at usc an extra year like his coach told him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

ACC's great, bro. If every team performed fully to their capabilities, the ACC would be much better. Looking @ you, Miami, FSU and UNC.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> *only fans of certain teams take thing seriously in this thread. you make one comment about some teams and their fans go wild.*
> 
> i prefer supporting crap and defending it. espicially the foolish stance that acc football >.
> 
> lol at sanchez elite talk. to be honest you can crap on all the recent quarterbacks who had decent rookie years and haven't progressed much further. sanchez should have stayed at usc an extra year like his coach told him.


so steeler fans?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Can't lie, UDK's got a point. You guys are kinda sensitive.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Indeed.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> so steeler fans?


i don't associate with fellow steeler fans. i've never met one i liked well there was one but i messed that up. 

don't talk to me about steeler fans, they have issues that aren't sensitivity. it's the high expectations.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



WWF said:


> ACC's great, bro. If every team performed fully to their capabilities, the ACC would be much better. Looking @ you, Miami, FSU and UNC.


lolacc. Talk to me when any ACC team has made the national championship in the past 10 years. Clemson and Florida State are the only outright good teams in that conference. Virginia are gonna fold, and VT would be 7-5 in the SEC.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> i don't associate with fellow steeler fans. i've never met one i liked well there was one but i messed that up.
> 
> don't talk to me about steeler fans, they have issues that aren't sensitivity. it's the high expectations.


DH is pretty sensitive.

Bucs going to upset the Packers this week. IM CALLING IT.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

he supports c2k and he's a sensitive guy with sensitive fans. 

i was called a steeler hater for asking where all these new fans in this thread came from. bengals over ravens the ravens are 1-3 in the last 4 games against the ravens. if i can convince myself that the bengals are crap then they will the beat the ravens.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



CM Dealer said:


> lolacc. Talk to me when any ACC team has made the national championship in the past 10 years. Clemson and Florida State are the only outright good teams in that conference. Virginia are gonna fold, and VT would be 7-5 in the SEC.


It was a joke, bro. ACC's definitely not horrible, but far from the best.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> From what my dad says of the late 80's Cowboys, they were straight up terrible.


What a difference the Hershal Walker trade makes


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

that is a great mom


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



NFL.com said:


> Eagles QB Michael Vick & lead WR Jeremy Maclin have officially been ruled out of Sunday Night's showdown with the NY Giants.


Well there goes the slight chance the Eagles had of squeaking one out against a pissed off Giants team. 

Kafka for the fucking Win.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Pretty much one of the most knowledgable 8 year olds I've seen.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Well there goes the slight chance the Eagles had of squeaking one out against a pissed off Giants team.
> 
> Kafka for the fucking Win.


Isn't Vince Young is the backup


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I will lol if Kafka starts.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Isn't Vince Young is the backup


According to PTI, He's told reporters that he doesn't feel he has a full grasp on the system yet.

Whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Young apparently took at all the reps yesterday so I guess that settles it. Him and Kafka had been splitting them all week before that.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

You're right, just read the update on NFL.com & they are indeed going with VY for Sunday Night.

I can't say he's terrible but I don't think you want the Giants as your true debut as a Starter in a divisional game for the Eagles.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

He finds ways to win.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao


*:lmao Must be tough having a crybaby for a song too. *


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> He finds ways to win.


fpalm Not another one.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> fpalm Not another one.


What?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> What?


Nah, not you.

"He finds ways to win" is the Tebow slogan & I don't know if I can survive another ESPN barrage of this crap if Vince starts down that path.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

He's already down that path though lol. He's 30-17 in the NFL.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Yep, they were saying "He finds ways to win" about Vince Young when he was with Tennessee.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> He's already down that path though lol. He's 30-17 in the NFL.


I'd have to disagree with that on 2 fronts: He never sucked for 55 minutes of a game to the extent of Tebow, where his supporters are left with 'He finds ways to win' as the only defense. Even in that game with the Redskins where he was abysmal & was replaced by *Rusty Fucking Smith*. I've never gotten the horrid games I've seen with Timothy.

As I said a minute ago, the coverage, especially ESPN, was never this frantic for Vince. I also didn't have to hear Skip Bayless repeat 'He just finds ways to win' on a near daily basis which says alot, the guy thinks Vince Young is better than Michael Vick.

It's the Tebow Mania on every network, headlined by that nauseating slogan that I dread seeing coupled with VY as well.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Tebow is arguably the greatest college player of all time. He was talked about nonstop during his Florida days. Everyone wondered and speculated how he would do as a pro. Now we're seeing it so of course people will continue the conversation that started five or so years ago.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

@ Pezley...I was mainly getting at the fact that no one really considers Vince Young to be anything great and a lot think he sucks yet he has a great W/L record as a starter. He was "finds a way to win" before Tebow was. And people we're saying it in Tennessee like MrMister said.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

kyle orton also found ways to win before he got stuck with the broncos


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

i know im a few days late, but :lmao


yeah jets fans bow down to TEBOW


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I really hope the Bengals beat the Ravens tomorrow. If not, I hope they have a 0-0 tie.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Well I'm just hoping we come out & play, ya know, like an NFL team that gives a damn.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I think you hope a little bit more than that.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

It'll be more than I've gotten in our 3 *inexplicable* losses to crap teams. Titans, Jags, & Seahawks?

We shouldn't have a single L on our record if we played to our potential instead of to our competition.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> It'll be more than I've gotten in our 3 *inexplicable* losses to crap teams. Titans, Jags, & Seahawks?
> 
> We shouldn't have a single L on our record if we played to our potential instead of to our competition.


2 of those losses came after you beat us, therefore you need to stop getting to wrapped around beating us and start focusing on everyone equally. Jets did the same last year - they treated the playoff game in New England like it was the Super Bowl, only to come out flat against us the next week.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Ray Lewis will not play Sunday against the Bengals today.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Ray Lewis out. AJ Green out.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

This week seems pretty lame on paper with lots of mismatches (SF/Arizona, Oakland/Vikings) and just bad games (Buffalo/Miami, Jacksonville/Cleveland), but maybe it will end up like yesterday with upsets all over the place.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



DH said:


> 2 of those losses came after you beat us, therefore you need to stop getting to wrapped around beating us and start focusing on everyone equally. Jets did the same last year - they treated the playoff game in New England like it was the Super Bowl, only to come out flat against us the next week.


I stated as much following those games, classic trap games. The problem with that is there's far too much veteran leadership on this squad to allow something of that nature to happen not once, but twice. Ah well, I've spent enough time raging over that.

Speaking of trap games, you guys came off a win of the Patriots, which left your locker room buzzing before playing us. Certainly meets the criteria, unless you're implying that the Steelers are impervious to trap games?:flip

As to Ray, it's a fucking shame, guy's started 57 straight games. & leads our team in tackles. Apparently Ray got to the facility early to get his foot checked again just to try & get on the Active list. Gotta love it.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

We lost by a last minute TD to a good team. We played well that game for the most part. Got the TOs, controlled Ray Rice. Sometimes you just lose.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I just hope Cameron keeps his fucking head today & we shove Rice down their throats. Probably the 1st time I've agreed with Chris Berman in a long time, but this season has been bizarre. We lose some games in the course of a season, sure, but we don't come out & seem disinterested & confused. We run the ball 1st & pass 2nd, why in God's name they decided to change identities this season is baffling.

What I do know is that we better take care of business today. Ellerbee needs to channel his inner Ray Lewis.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

You Ratbirds better stop messing around, and losing games that you should win or you might not even make the playoffs. There is a precedent for teams winning all their division games yet missing the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Who's everyone got today? 

Ravens/Bengals, Bucs/Packers, Bills/Dolphins, Panthers/Lions


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Ratbirds fpalm

*Ravens*/Bengals, Bucs/*Packers*, *Bills*/Dolphins, Panthers/*Lions*

Oddly enough, the Dolphins worry me the most in that slate of games.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Who's everyone got today?
> 
> Ravens/Bengals, Bucs/Packers, Bills/Dolphins, Panthers/Lions


Bengals
Packers
Bills
Lions


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Panthers are a big threat for an upset I'd say. Lions have moral issues right now and Newton should play better this week.

I mean who's everyone got on TV, not predictions, but ya lulz.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> I mean who's everyone got on TV, not predictions, but ya lulz.



Everyone via NFL Sunday Ticket. (Y)

I'll just put it on the RedZone channel since the Steelers are not on though.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Vikings/Raiders on CBS and then 49ers/Cardinals on Fox. Thanks to blackout rules, I don't get any other games here in SF.


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



CM Dealer said:


> Vikings/Raiders on CBS and then 49ers/Cardinals on Fox. Thanks to blackout rules, I don't get any other games here in SF.


I get Bengals vs. Ravens, Packers vs. Bucs, and Falcons vs Titans today in Atlanta. Nothing else unless I go out to a sports bar or watch RedZone.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Ravens/Bangles then Titans/Falcons


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Who's everyone got today?
> 
> Ravens/Bengals, Bucs/Packers, Bills/Dolphins, Panthers/Lions


Seriously? I only get Ravens/Bengals & Bills/Dolphins.

I can't believe I'm cheering for the Bengals today. It kills me, but I'll do it. GO BENGALS ;D


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

That Lions D-Line is killing Cam already. Hit as he threw for a INT.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



DH said:


> Seriously? I only get Ravens/Bengals & Bills/Dolphins.
> 
> I can't believe I'm cheering for the Bengals today. It kills me, but I'll do it. GO BENGALS ;D


Gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

It suck ass that AJ Green isn't playing. I haven't had a real opportunity to see him play and he could've easily shredded this shitty secondary.

Edit: Nice catch by Simpson.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

What a catch by Jerome Simpson!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Wow. Ridiculous juggling catch by Simpson.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

These receivers are helping Dalton loads today.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Big shout out to Andrew Hawkins a big time CFL Alum :side:


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Dalton is looking pretty good. He was a steal in the second round of the draft.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

i'm ahead of the curve w/ my bengals support. the rest of you are going to drag them down.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Caldwell didn't even know the ball was coming. That's kind of a bad call. Idk.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Touchdown


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Fucking hell. Penalties again.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

TD Bengals! Good stuff.


----------



## Stad

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Stafford has 2 picks already, fucks up with him?


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Touchdown Vikings off two very questionable personal fouls.

Or not, taken back by a holding. This crew is calling some ticky tacky penalties.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> i'm ahead of the curve w/ my bengals support. the rest of you are going to drag them down.


lol, for me it's just like Survivor Series. Never before, never again.

Edit: I think Stafford has a fractured finger in his throwing hand. He just isn't man enough to handle it like Big Ben.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Stafford still got that glove on


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Well that hit does 1 of 2 things: Wakes you up or puts you to fucking sleep.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Stafford's really shitty.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Fucking O Line looking like Swiss Cheese. Delay of game just killed that drive.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

It's early still, but it looks like the shitty Ravens are here today. Guess they don't see Cincy as a threat.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

or it's just that the bengals play well against the ravens. i read their like 1-3 against the bengals in the last 4 meets.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Let's Go. THAT'S Ravens D.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> or it's just that the bengals play well against the ravens. i read their like 1-3 against the bengals in the last 4 meets.


It's possible. I'm not sure if it's that, or the Ravens who play up and down are down today(Thus far).


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Man. Detroit is falling apart offensively. 6 INTS in 6 quarters. 3 turnovers today. wow.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

fpalm WHAT THE FUCK WAS THAT.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Well, the Bills season is collapsing. Down 14-3 to Miami.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Jesus, Joe. How the fuck did you manage to beat Leach to death with the rock & THEN fumble it?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

TD Cam to Smitty. But still, 3 Lions turnovers and the Panthers only have 10 points? Come on.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

:lmao Now a penalty for 2 & 22.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

give cam newton a good team around him and the panthers are going to go places


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

It's about that time Dallas wins a lot and gives fans hope that they will make the playoffs, then eventually choke in late December.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



ILLMATIC said:


> give cam newton a good team around him and the panthers are going to go places


I'm sorry, but I don't buy this. The part about Cam not already having a good team. He's behind one of the leagues better O-Lines, he's got 2 good backs, one of the 5 best WR's in the game, and 2 really good tight ends. The defense isn't that bad either even though missing Beason hurts. But the Panthers have a decent team. Their record should be much better.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Did we just burn a timeout because the D couldn't get set? Really?

It's so bad it's funny.


----------



## Jepo

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

It's hilarious.


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

A possible AP injury on the field. Ouch.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Dolphins have been playing great football


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

:lmao :lmao 

15 yard Bengal punt


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

PILARES~!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

So the Lions have 3 turnovers in 1 quarter and are only down 3. And what a terrible punt from Cincy. Big break for the Ravens.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Down 10, bro. Detroit's down 10.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Ed Dickson redeems himself a bit with that catch.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Bills :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

TOUCHDOWN bitches. O Line gave him time & he picked them apart.


----------



## Stad

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Wow, what a run by Blount.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> A possible AP injury on the field. Ouch.


Carted off.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Damn, the Bills might not win another game. They suck now. And damn you, Boldin. Go back to Arizona!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

1st Panthers KR TD in 8 years. Wow.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Alright, now we're hitting on all cylinders. Good defensive stand.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

The Ravens are starting to look better.... Damn it.

So what happened to Peterson? I missed it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Whoooooooaaaaaaa! Torrey Fucking Smith.

Good Flacco making an appearance.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

grossmen lost the ball on a qb sneak :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I don't know, that's a tough play to call. It looked like his knee was down at the same time he crossed the plane.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> grossmen lost the ball on a qb sneak :lmao


I bet Grossman is the only QB in the league who could pull of a hand off pick 6.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Those failed challenges look pretty stupid when they run it in so easily on the next play.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Alright, Chuck don't get conservative & we can go into the Half with some needed momentum.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

lolions


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Oh man, did anyone even remember Jacksonville was playing Cleveland? Talk about garbage time. Thank God it isn't in Jax or the attendance might be in the 15-20 range.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

redskins have 33 total yards lol


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> redskins have 33 total yards lol


They're only down 10.

And about to be down 3. FUCK


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Good blitz there by Chuck, Pollard's earning his check today as well.

Cincy brought the heat on that drive, no chance.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Wow, Flacco almost got fucked up there but he delivered on that toss to Smith.

Fucking Bengals tried to lynch Smith by his hair. The fuck.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Nice throw Flacco!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

What the fuck was Joe thinking there? Terrible decision. fpalm


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I would expect that throw if it was Andy Dalton throwing to the Bengals guy :|


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

ED REEEEEEEEEEEEEEED!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Finley down and not moving for GB, arm/shoulder injury. I'd call it a dislocated shoulder/elbow from how he fell.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Miami: 28
Buffalo: 3

Wow.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

And the Deadskins are leading Tony Romeo and Co. Hilarious. I bet Skip Bayless is having a stroke.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I might stop watching football for the rest of the year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Ray Rice going Ray Rice.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Bengals are lucky the Ravens only got 3 out of that.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Wow, total breakdown in coverage there.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Wow, total breakdown in coverage there.


And again. 

Gresham's white socks are distracting btw.

And Panthers/Lions is a game again.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Well, well, well. Here we go again.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Bengals not done yet. But they got to keep Rice from running wild.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Fuck ME! Torrey Smith hates Ray Rice.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Bone headed penalties.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Wow, I was soooooooo PISSED there, Jimmy Smith needs to learn to cradle a football.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

LOLBengals.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Touchdown Rice.

For the love of God, don't get conservative with this lackadaisical coverage.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

TB going for two to tie GB at 21.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

LOLBills.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

ANOTHER INT. Ravens D is going ham today.

TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Did anyone see that Steelers Head & Shoulders commercial? 'Twas awesome.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Piss poor coverage, he got fucking burned.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm curious as to why the Ravens #1 corner is doing kickoff returns.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Son of a fucking bitch.


----------



## Brye

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

C'mon Carolina, FUCK.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Carolina and Detroit are putting on a good show.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

TIE GAME! Newton 6 yard QB Sneak TD and 2 point conversion to Steve Smith.


----------



## Brye

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



WWF said:


> TIE GAME! Newton 6 yard QB Sneak TD and 2 point conversion to Steve Smith.


Yes!


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Detroit needs to slow down. Should be thinking more about the clock here.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

This defense fucking died during halftime.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

This is gonna get overturned in Baltimore.


----------



## Stad

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Jesus, Stafford has 5 TD's today.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Might commit suicide.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



WWF said:


> This defense fucking died during halftime.


Were they ever alive?


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I still don't know who Chris Ogbonnaya is, but he dominated the Jags today


----------



## Brye

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

FUCK Stafford. :sad:


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Well that just about does it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

OH MY FUCKING GOD...


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Another Camlapse? Jesus.


----------



## Brye

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Bout to jump out my window.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I can't show my face outside of my house tomorrow, with the Dolphins now having more wins than Carolina.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Deservingly so too. Miami always seems to play hard and has far less talent. FOR SHAME.


----------



## Brye

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

nvm I live on the 1st floor of my dorm so jumping out would probably just hurt my ankle a little. :sad:

This game was far too disappointing.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I'd rather be Benoit'd than watch this defense every week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Jesus, this team stresses me the fuck out.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

SIMPSONNNNNN I love you.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Draft Andrew Luck, place Newton @ WR.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> SIMPSONNNNNN I love you.


TRUE DAT. 

C'mon Cincy, don't fuck this up.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

fpalm Can't believe this shit.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



WWF said:


> Draft Andrew Luck, place Newton @ WR.


You really think Andrew Luck will be available at 2nd overall?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



WWF said:


> I can't show my face outside of my house tomorrow, with the Dolphins now having more wins than Carolina.


I just don't get it. Carolina should have at least 3-4 more wins. That was a horrid choke job.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

DEFENSE MOTHERFUCKERS!

Let's go.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Damnit, why are the Bengals so useless when you need them to be useful?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Big time defensive stand from the Ravens. Damn it...



> Damnit, why are the Bengals so useless when you need them to be useful?


Because they are the Bengals. They can't help it.


----------



## Brye

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Damn. 

Panthers lose, Bengals lose. Gonna need the Pats to win tomorrow.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> I just don't get it. Carolina should have at least 3-4 more wins. That was a horrid choke job.


I've been in that same boat all season, brother. Carolina's got one of the most explosive offenses in the NFL, but the defense is absolutely worthless. Need to replace both safeties, sign a starting CB to move Munnerlyn back to the nickel, and do SOMETHING with the interior DL. 

With that said, I'd rather have the '85 Bears D at their current age than this shitfest. Rivera can still play, I know it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Fantastic game by Cincy, those guys are fucking legit.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



WWF said:


> I've been in that same boat all season, brother. Carolina's got one of the most explosive offenses in the NFL, but the defense is absolutely worthless. Need to replace both safeties, sign a starting CB to move Munnerlyn back to the nickel, and do SOMETHING with the interior DL.
> 
> With that said, I'd rather have the '85 Bears D at their current age than this shitfest. Rivera can still play, I know it.


You guys should draft Claiborne or Kirkpatrick, apparently they're pretty good. IDK about 2nd overall though, maybe that one DE whose name I can't think of right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

So if the Pats win tomorrow and there's 4 teams tied at 7-3, this will be the ranking due to tiebreaker?
1. Ravens
2. Texans
3. Steelers
4. Patriots


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> So if the Pats win tomorrow and there's 4 teams tied at 7-3, this will be the ranking due to tiebreaker?
> 1. Ravens
> 2. Texans
> 3. Steelers
> 4. Patriots


Well technically, but the Steelers would actually be 5th in the playoff picture.


----------



## Brye

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> So if the Pats win tomorrow and there's 4 teams tied at 7-3, this will be the ranking due to tiebreaker?
> 1. Ravens
> 2. Texans
> 3. Steelers
> 4. Patriots


Steelers would be fifth though, right?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

It would be

1. Ravens
2. Texans
3. Pats
4. Raiders (Division leader)
5. Steelers
6. Not sure without looking it up. It was the Bengals though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah my bad it would be
1. Ravens
2. Texans
3. Patriots
4. Raiders
5. Steelers
6. Bengals


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Matthew Stafford playin like a boss (after the 1st). Hell, even Kevin Smith torched them enough to give us a balanced attack. 5 TD passes, but not 1 to Megatron. That's balance, bitch. I wanna thank the Panthers for blowing the lead, we needed a win badly to give us some momentum into thanksgiving. Now bring on the ************.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Even though he had a good game, Grossman is partially to blame for that missed fg. Nobody was open down field, so why not make it easier for your kicker and go down in the middle of the field. Instead he scrambles out of the pocket and actually loses a yard :no:


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Well the Cowboys just got by.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

FUCK! Cowboys win :no:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I can continue to watch football the rest of the year. Dallas wins. Fuck man the Skins came to play and were not fucking around.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Go Chagas go. Fuck the Bears.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Whether they are good, no good, blocked whatever it is a FG fest in San Fran right now.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

For God sakes, why the Hell do people still kick to Hester? He's had 2 30+ yard returns already.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

g-men need the win tonight for sure now


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



ILLMATIC said:


> g-men need the win tonight for sure now


I'm torn. I need the Giants to lose but that means rooting for the Eagles. I can't do it.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> I'm torn. I need the Giants to lose but that means rooting for the Eagles. I can't do it.


Root for the Apocalypse. 


49ers should be up by more then 9 points.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Go Chagas go. Fuck the Bears.


No fuck your Lions, they can miss the Playoffs again.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Where the Hell was Skelton throwing that ball? Sadly, I guess you can't play the Eagles every week. Big INT return for the 49ers.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

How did the Ravens almost lose to this team?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

And Skelton throws another one! Man, Philly really sucks lol.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Jack Locker sighting in Atlanta~!

Edit: Locker just threw a TouchDown :|


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Nice throw from locker to Nate for the TD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

mister root for Eli man. would you ever root for fat fuck reid?


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Man, the Bears are looking very impressive. They need to keep this up.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Locker with the nice TD pass. It was a great run after the catch too by Washington.

As for the Bears, I'd be nervous about 'em Green Bay.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



McQueen said:


> No fuck your Lions, they can miss the Playoffs again.


No fuck you. I'd be more then thrilled if you guys went back to your glory years with Erik Kramer. mcqueer...


----------



## Brye

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Can't wait to see Herzlich play for the Giants tonight. I'd go crazy if he got a pick or something.


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

The Vikings B Team is hurting St. Louis. Strange that Jackson and Rice are doing better than The Vikings.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Perfect Poster said:


> No fuck you. I'd be more then thrilled if you guys went back to your glory years with Erik Kramer. mcqueer...


I'll knife fight you pussy poster.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Skelton out. Richard Bartell(Sp?) in, lol.


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Skelton out. Richard Bartell(Sp?) in, lol.


The Cardinals are just hard to watch. Arizona fans really want Warner back.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Skelton out. Richard Bartell(Sp?) in, lol.


same result.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

lol Bills scream the 2009 Broncos to me, they start out great, everyone jumps on bandwagon, and then they show their true colours.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Locker's looking OK, surprisingly.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Chris Johnson 12 carrier for 12 yards, lol. Pathetic.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Chris Johnson 12 carrier for 12 yards, lol. Pathetic.


I think this means the Panthers need to be excessively laughed at.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

hope herzlich has a good game very special night for him


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

How nice of Roddy White to show up for the first time this year.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Oh shit!!! Fist fight in San Fran!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

HEY CHICAGO! I've been giving you all kinds of props! You better not make me look bad and choke this up!


Edit: Nevermind. Rivers throws a typical pick.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

DH how meny times have the Falcons gone for it on 4th down?


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Major Wright and Captain Munnerlyn need to be on the same team. Their names are too awesome not to be.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

:hmm: Rivers should not be considered an elite QB. Ever. Period. The guy is not clutch, he can only play with a lead, and has turnovers at the worst time.


----------



## Sinister Shadows

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

As a Titans fan, I think it's obvious that they should have just let Chris Johnson sit at home, he's been terrible and runs without any urgency or will at all.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

the Rams are so bad.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Sinister Shadows said:


> As a Titans fan, I think it's obvious that they should have just let Chris Johnson sit at home, he's been terrible and runs without any urgency or will at all.


Albert Haynesworth taught him well. Get your big payday, then quit.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

LOCKER~!


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Locker has been looking rather impressive. He just needs some accuracy work.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> DH how meny times have the Falcons gone for it on 4th down?


Just once. And they did a sneak this time 8*D


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Norv Turner should be fired. Timeout, then throws a bad challenge, and is just horrible in general.


----------



## Melvis

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Sinister Shadows said:


> As a Titans fan, I think it's obvious that they should have just let Chris Johnson sit at home, he's been terrible and runs without any urgency or will at all.


I haven't watched the NFL for a while, turned on Titans/Falcons earlier; even with my thus weak opinion, I have to agree, he just hasn't found any space and hasn't been particularly explosive off the line, never looked threatening. Jake Locker's really been impressive though, I'd take heart in that if I was a Titans fan.

EDIT: Case in point, Locker's just thrown his second TD.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

23-17 in Atlanta ... can't believe the Falcons are blowing this.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I hope the Falcons lose so i can laugh.


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Whenever a guy named Clutts handles the long snapping duties, that scares me. He's been fine so far tonight though.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

:lmao Nice play on special teams Chicago. Hope it fucks you over...

Nevermind Rivers threw a pick right at them, dammit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

RIVERS IS SO BAD. :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

RIVERS lol


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



> Cam Newton. Andy Dalton. Now Jake Locker. Are the Jaguars thinking, "hey Blaine Gabbert, any time you want to start playing..."


And another Bears INT. Game over!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

*Poor poor Rivers.*


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Rivers, you suck! What the Hell has happened to you? You use to be damn good.


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

People say Vick is imploding (and he is).

Philip Rivers is having an implosion of apocalyptic levels in his game. What the hell is happening to this dude? Please don't tell me Ryan Leaf has a voodoo doll somewhere in his house...


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Rivers is sucking for Luck :side:


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Norv Turner always gets the worst out of his teams.


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



C-Cool said:


> People say Vick is imploding (and he is).
> 
> Philip Rivers is having an implosion of apocalyptic levels in his game. What the hell is happening to this dude? Please don't tell me Ryan Leaf has a voodoo doll somewhere in his house...


Not only those two, but Peyton Manning had surgery and missed this season, McNabb is now a bench warmer, and Matt Ryan has been playing poorly. A lot of good quarterbacks are having bad years. There is a new set of top quarterbacks in the NFL. Aaron Rodgers, Drew Brees, Tom Brady, Cam Newton, Matt Stafford, Eli Manning, Andy Dalton, and Ben Roethlisberger can arguably be called the top quarterbacks in the NFL right now.


----------



## Brye

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Herzlich time!


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

And for the first time since last season, The Colts didn't lose this week!


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

It's been a long and painful wait, but 49er brethren...we finally have a winning season! 

Harbaugh Bowl this Thursday, can't wait.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



antoniomare007 said:


> It's been a long and painful wait, but 49er brethren...we finally have a winning season!
> 
> Harbaugh Bowl this Thursday, can't wait.


Congrats to the 49ers and their fans. It's about time one of the leagues most storied franchises came back from the dead. As for this Thursday, I hope your 49ers beat the living shit out of those fucking Ravens.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I wonder if WWF still thinks Cam Newton is better than Ben Roethlisberger.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> And for the first time since last season, The Colts didn't lose this week!


That joke brings back too many bad sports memories.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



DH said:


> I wonder if WWF still thinks Cam Newton is better than Ben Roethlisberger.


Yeah.


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



WWF said:


> Yeah.


Well ... whatever helps you sleep at night I guess :/


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Tarvaris Jackson & Vince Young winning on the same day would make my day, fuck that week, fuck that month, fuck that decade, fuck that century, fuck that...ah you get the point.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Tarvaris Jackson & Vince Young winning on the same day would make my day, fuck that week, fuck that month, fuck that decade, fuck that century, fuck that...ah you get the point.


:lmao

Seeing Young in an Eagles uniform makes me sick.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

G MEN


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

People should be paying to watch the excellence of VY.

It's very rare. You don't get to see him in action that often.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

THE PRINCE


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Eli is such a feast or famine QB.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Eli, Eli, Eli :no:


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Chris Canty's facemask makes him look FEROCIOUS.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> Not only those two, but Peyton Manning had surgery and missed this season, McNabb is now a bench warmer, and Matt Ryan has been playing poorly. A lot of good quarterbacks are having bad years. There is a new set of top quarterbacks in the NFL. Aaron Rodgers, Drew Brees, Tom Brady, Cam Newton, Matt Stafford, Eli Manning, Andy Dalton, and Ben Roethlisberger can arguably be called the top quarterbacks in the NFL right now.


:lmao at calling Cam, Stafford, and Dalton even close to being top QBs. They haven't proven enough yet to be even considered tom QBs. Eli and Ben are close, but I wouldn't put them in the elite tier either. Its basically Rodgers, Brees, and Brady this season, mostly Rodgers since the other two have had some terrible games as well.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

typical eagles starting shit


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao at calling Cam, Stafford, and Dalton even close to being top QBs. They haven't proven enough yet to be even considered tom QBs. Eli and Ben are close, but I wouldn't put them in the elite tier either. Its basically Rodgers, Brees, and Brady this season, mostly Rodgers since the other two have had some terrible games as well.


I said top, not elite. Elite and Top are different. Elite quarterbacks are those three that you mentioned for sure. No arguments there. Stafford, Dalton, and Newton have had fantastic seasons thus far. Newton is breaking records left and right, Stafford just threw 5 TDs today and is also setting records and helping the Lions go from bad to great, and Dalton is turning a losing team around into playoff contenders without an offseason at all. That's impressive for all three.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

not that this wasn't already known, but Vince Young has gotten even worse. I wouldn't want this guy to QB a flag football game let alone the pros


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

collinsworth is a little asshole


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Why does taunting cancel the play? That makes no fucking sense whatsoever, that should just set them back 15 yards or something, not cancel the whole play, especially if it is offsetting.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

collinsworth and michaels are making that taunting seem like its the end of their season. oh shut the fuck up


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

VY!!!! BIG TIME PLAYERS MAKE BIG TIME PLAYS!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I am so fucking sick & tired of this slow start bullshit the Giants pull! 

Eagles making us look like shit right now without Michael Vick & scoring the go ahead TD with a former Giant. I am very pissed off right now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

giants need to get their act togetha


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> I am so fucking sick & tired of this slow start bullshit the Giants pull!
> 
> Eagles making us look like shit right now without Michael Vick & scoring the go ahead TD with a former Giant. I am very pissed off right now.


You should be honored to be losing to VY. It could be worse, you could be losing to a scrub like Michael Vick.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

giants o-line is horrible


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

giants are playing the like giants of old


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Jay Cutler will likely have surgery to repair a broken thumb suffered Sunday. http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...e-with-broken-thumb?module=HP11_breaking_news


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Bad news for the Bears. They still got Forte, Hester, and that D though. Caleb Hanie was decent in that NFC Championship.

Eagles have had some really long drives this game. I was figuring that is what the Giants would do.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

C'mon Giants.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

That was a level up drive. 18 plays, 80 yards, and almost 9 min ToP.

Fucking Eagles are not dead yet. Bastards.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

jesus fucking christ


----------



## TripleG

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Giants, you totally don't deserve to win this damn game. Good Lord!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Jacobs is an awful RB. He's almost a liability.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

CRUZ jersey represent



FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Stad

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Game over.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Giants just got their lunch taken by the Vick-less Eagles

fucking embarrassing :no:


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> Jay Cutler will likely have surgery to repair a broken thumb suffered Sunday. http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...e-with-broken-thumb?module=HP11_breaking_news


I heard. I think I may cry. The Bears do have an easy schedule and can make the playoffs. They just need to hold on until Cutler comes back. :sad:


----------



## ABrown

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Jacobs is an awful RB. He's almost a liability.


you don't know how bad I want this clown off my team. Liability is right.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I just saw the Cutler news. So mad.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

One of the greatest moments in NFL history, T-Jax & VY both have gotten their victories on the same day. We should all take a look at these guys and realize that the future is upon us, it's unfortunate we can't have an Eagles/Seahawks super bowl so we see these two elite QB's clash.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

jacobs is such a waste of air


----------



## McQueen

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

T-Jack is fucking trash, GTFO unless you're trolling.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm so sorry to hear about Jay Cutler. The Bears were finally on track and doing really well and then this happens. Same thing happened to the the Texans with Schabb (sp?) and that sucks. 


As for the Giants, fuck you guys. Seriously. Fuck you! I'm sick & tired of you ass monkeys trying to turn it on in the 4th quarter every week. You can't play catch up EVERY SINGLE FUCKING TIME and expect to win. Its not going to happen!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

First off, it's T-Jax to you.

Secondly, he's not trash, he was just being held back in Minnesota by that old fuck Brett. He's putting up great numbers in Seattle. It's not his fault the rest of the players aren't that good.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

No, he was held back because hes garbage. And its T-Joke to me actually because hes a joke on a joke of a team.

Caleb "4th Quarter" Hanie to put the team on his back again.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

He's not garbage, him and Vince Young are the future of the NFL. This shit's not a game bro.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Hes the future of letting old men have one last shot at being a starter.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

*Tough loss for my Bengals today but y'all don't know how excited I am for this team. Their future is so damn bright. The lost to the Steelers and Ravens by 7 points. That is so much more than I expected going into this season. I'm fucking stoked for this teams future! Great job this year so far. I'm really exited.

They aren't on the Steelers or Ravens level yet and still could have won both games. That's outstanding as far as I'm concerned. Great job. Build for the future.

Now I hope the Raiders win a playoff game. 
*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Bengals are just feeling out the Ravens and Steelers. Those two games were like a scouting skirmish to test their strength. They want their enemies to have a false sense of security.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Hey look, Vince Young found a way to win.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Hey look, Vince Young found a way to win.


:lmao

That's what he does. He just finds a way to win.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

He's like the Tim Tebow of November 20th, 2011. Remember when Tim Tebow found a way to win on November 17th, 2011?


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm really rooting for the Bengals in the NFC North because I still remember what happened to Carson Palmer in that playoff game against the Steelers (I was a teenager during those days).

It was like the Tom Brady injury of playoff injuries, only worse for the team. I felt gutted seeing that.

Carson may be in Oakland (and a bunch of other pieces of that team are gone too), but I hope the Bengals do well this season, and in the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I vote FOUND A WAY TO WIN FOUND A WAY TO WIN FOUND A WAY TO WIN as the new thread title.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

teams getting that VINCE YOUNG treatment. there should be a poll on would you rather see your favorite team get TEBOWED or VY.


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> teams getting that VINCE YOUNG treatment. there should be a poll on would you rather see your favorite team get TEBOWED or VY.


I swear, if the Bears get Tebowed in a couple weeks when they face Denver, I quit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> I swear, if the Bears get Tebowed in a couple weeks when they face Denver, I quit.


Hey you never know, maybe CALEB HANIE will be the newest guy that just finds ways to win.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

It's be pretty impressive to beat the team of Tebow/God.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

huge, huge blow to the Bears. Luckily, their schedule is a bit on the easy side. They possibly could manage until Cutler returns.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

clearly Vince Young should be a MVP candidate now. he Tebowe'd before Tebow know how.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

There was/is a saying in Austin and among the Orangeblooded Faithful. In Vince We Trust, Hook'em.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



LadyCroft said:


> *Tough loss for my Bengals today but y'all don't know how excited I am for this team. Their future is so damn bright. The lost to the Steelers and Ravens by 7 points. That is so much more than I expected going into this season. I'm fucking stoked for this teams future! Great job this year so far. I'm really exited.
> 
> They aren't on the Steelers or Ravens level yet and still could have won both games. That's outstanding as far as I'm concerned. Great job. Build for the future.
> 
> Now I hope the Raiders win a playoff game.
> *


You probably missed it earlier, but I give all credit to them, beyond legit & unlike the perennial Division heavyweights, the team is fairly young across the board.

Ground game is pretty damn solid with Benson & Scott & a receiving core that most teams would pass on on paper but you see them out there in that system with Dalton delivering it & they'd kill for 'em. Jerome Simpson freak catches, Gresham a safety net with good hands that's willing to cross the middle, & of course AJ Green. Beast mode.

Definitely no easy wins coming out of that franchise & adding to the weight of the AFC Division over any other Division in the NFL.


----------



## Schmidty94

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

If you think that a dude like T-Jax with is the future of the NFL then I guess Aaron Rodgers is the reincarnation of Jesus


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

he's being sarcastic about T-Jack


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

The Bears have Forte. I’m sure his offensive participation will jump from the 77% it is now to 97%. If he could take snaps in some sort of Wildbear formation it would be ever better. Especially for my fantasy team.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I still think the Bears will make the playoffs without Cutler. I think 3-4 wins out of their final 6 will get them in and they got Seattle, Denver, Minnesota and KC. That would be 4 relatively easy wins even with Hanie. Cutler could be back for MN too. Oakland could be tough if Hanie shows rust but it is a winnable game since their WR corp is beat up and the Bears have good run D. If Oakland wins it will be all Palmer. Green Bay is the only pretty much sure thing loss unless GB starts resting players. It's not a hard road at all really. I'm guessing Knox's numbers will go up as in every game Hanie has ever played that seems to be his guy. I'm not worried about the season though, there has been games where Jay was just over 100 yards as the D and special teams have been awesome. If the Bears wanna go deep in the playoffs they will need Cutler however and he will be back so it's looking promising for Bears fans.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> he's being sarcastic about T-Jack


It's T-Jax for your information.

Mikey the new title has to be something about VY finding a way to win.

Something like "VY: He was Tebowing before Tebow knew how to Tebow."


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



X/L/AJ said:


> I still think the Bears will make the playoffs without Cutler. I think 3-4 wins out of their final 6 will get them in and they got Seattle, Denver, Minnesota and KC. That would be 4 relatively easy wins even with Hanie. Cutler could be back for MN too. Oakland could be tough if Hanie shows rust but it is a winnable game since their WR corp is beat up and the Bears have good run D. If Oakland wins it will be all Palmer. Green Bay is the only pretty much sure thing loss unless GB starts resting players. It's not a hard road at all really. I'm guessing Knox's numbers will go up as in every game Hanie has ever played that seems to be his guy. I'm not worried about the season though, there has been games where Jay was just over 100 yards as the D and special teams have been awesome. If the Bears wanna go deep in the playoffs they will need Cutler however and he will be back so it's looking promising for Bears fans.


You have no worries at all about the Bears possibly being tebow'd?



notorious_187 said:


> It's T-Jax for your information.
> 
> Mikey the new title has to be something about VY finding a way to win.
> 
> Something like "VY: He was Tebowing before Tebow knew how to Tebow."


YES.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I love how even Tarvaris looks surprised at him being the future of the NFL.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> You have no worries at all about the Bears possibly being tebow'd?


Not really. Tebow exploits blitzs and man coverage as the D is coming hard from one side or running away from him. Bears play a lot of zone cover 2/3 mix. Tebow can try and run at Briggs and Urlacher all day for all I care but I think Tebow is gonna have a rough day.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I would much rather have the title changed to how shit Rivers is?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

He will have a rough day...until the final minutes of the 4th Quarter. TEBOW TIME!


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah exactly, he'll have a rough 53 minutes or so. Statistically Tebow has a rough day every game but yet he...you know the rest.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Maybe they should do it like baseball. Orton as starter for 3 and half quarters, then bring in Tebow as the closer.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Tebow has to fail all game to build up his Jesus powers. It's much like the crucifixion, death, and resurrection. Tebow is playing out the GREATEST STORY EVER TOLD every game.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Josh Freeman has similar powers then.


----------



## DFUSCMAN

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Tebow has to fail all game to build up his Jesus powers. It's much like the crucifixion, death, and resurrection. Tebow is playing out the GREATEST STORY EVER TOLD every game.


Oh my god :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



X/L/AJ said:


> I still think the Bears will make the playoffs without Cutler. I think 3-4 wins out of their final 6 will get them in and they got Seattle, Denver, Minnesota and KC. That would be 4 relatively easy wins even with Hanie. Cutler could be back for MN too. Oakland could be tough if Hanie shows rust but it is a winnable game since their WR corp is beat up and the Bears have good run D. If Oakland wins it will be all Palmer. Green Bay is the only pretty much sure thing loss unless GB starts resting players. It's not a hard road at all really. I'm guessing Knox's numbers will go up as in every game Hanie has ever played that seems to be his guy. I'm not worried about the season though, there has been games where Jay was just over 100 yards as the D and special teams have been awesome. If the Bears wanna go deep in the playoffs they will need Cutler however and he will be back so it's looking promising for Bears fans.


Very true. The latest rumor has it that Cutler will be back by Christmas Eve to face the Packers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I wonder if TYLER PALKO just finds a way to win here.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

^ Fuck that shit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I'd be scared. He looked like total shit that first series.

Chiefs should have gone for it. What are they going to do lose the game if they don't get it? :lmao

Weak


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Andre Carter is slowly but surely becoming one of my favorites. Him, Vince, & Jerod Mayo are some of the very, very few bright spots of the Pats defense.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I thought it might be possible for KC to move the ball a bit (they do have some good skilled position players), but I didn't see them playing so well defensively. Patriots have to find a way to keep Brady upright obviously.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I definitely did not expect them to play this good defensively.

Fucking Gronkowski!!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Derrick Johnson with an awesome TD saving play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Brady sucks, I don't see how anyone can consider this guy an elite QB, barely completes 50% of his passes. PALKO WILL FIND A WAY TO WIN.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Benjarvus Green-Ellis could be a very good RB if he wasn't so inconsistent.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

did he get faster on this drive or am I the only on noting that burst of speed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

GRONK with another epic TD. Gotta love it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

It's hilarious that no one covers him and when people do get near him they can't bring him down.

FUCK THAT we don't need to cover the guy that has a shit load of TDs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

GET LIKE EDELMAN BITCH!

Kyle Arrington. Your league leader in interceptions. On the worst passing defense in the league, gotta love it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Ok so assuming the Pats hold on and win tonight, how would the tiebreaker work with the Ravens & Texans? They haven't played either one so would they just use the conference record?


----------



## DH

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> It's hilarious that no one covers him and when people do get near him they can't bring him down.
> 
> FUCK THAT we don't need to cover the guy that has a shit load of TDs.


More Gronk TD's would be nice


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Haha, DH told ya you had the players to come back. Fucking GRONK is such a hoss.

Conference record sounds right notorious 187. No need to worry about that shit right now though. We got 6 games left.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I need a Palko TD here :lmao I started Palko with a 20 point lead vs the NE D. Only up 1.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

NO SACK!!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Oh so Welker is playing this game.:side:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

40+ yard Goskowski FG please, stop giving it to BGE.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Why are they laughing at this awful Gruden basketball bit?



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> 40+ yard Goskowski FG please, stop giving it to BGE.


LOL they could've kicked the FG but went for it. NEVER LET UP. Silly Patriots.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

At least vereen is in the game. :lmao Fucking Vereen, watching him run for 200+ against us last year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

How many RBs do they have? BGE, Ridley, WOODHEAD, Faulk, and Vereen?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Woodhead isn't really a back, more of a jigsaw player that just plays special teams now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

He saw more action than Ridley did and almost scored a TD earlier in the game.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

That's some good Woodhead.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I agree with ESPN. Gronk plays like a 9 or 10 year vet. I love this guy's play more and more each week.


----------



## Busbrain1

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

My Chiefs played like complete crap. #CaptainObvious


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I agree with ESPN. Gronk plays like a 9 or 10 year vet. I love this guy's play more and more each week.


Can't wait until he leaves because Pats won't be able to pay him and Wes Welker. Right now he is earning under a million, forgot the number, and Welker is earning like 2 million, I don't see how they can pay both of them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Who cares? As of right now, he's still here. It's not like he's gonna go play for Curtis Painter.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Interesting note:


> For first time since Dec 2002, no former Miami (FL) player scored an NFL TD, snapping streak at 149 weeks. Pitt now has longest at 13 weeks.


1/11th the length. All McCoy? Think he went to Pitt, maybe Fitz or KC's Baldwin.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Pretty odd statistic. Fluky really.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Well, going into Week 12/Thanksgiving everyone has now played 10 games. So I think it's a good time to really start looking at how the playoffs are starting to shape up. 

*AFC*
1. New England: 7-3 (Bye)
2. Houston: 7-3 (Bye)
3. Baltimore: 7-3
4. Oakland: 6-4
5. Pittsburgh: 7-3 (Wild Card)
6. Cincinnati: 6-4 (Wild Card)

Top 3 Contenders
7. Denver: 5-5 (WOW, really?)
8. Tennessee: 5-5
9. New York Jets: 5-5

*NFC*
1. Green Bay: 10-0 (Bye)
2. San Francisco: 9-1 (Bye)
3. New Orleans: 7-3
4. Dallas: 6-4
5. Detroit: 7-3 (Wild Card)
6. Chicago: 7-3 (Wild Card)

Top 3 Contenders
7. Atlanta: 6-4
8. New York Giants: 6-4
9. Seattle: 4-6


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Baltimore will have the tie breaker over Houston will they not? Baltimore would have the bye right now I think.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Baltimore will have the tie breaker over Houston will they not? Baltimore would have the bye right now I think.


I would think but I've seen 3 places(including NFL.com's playoff thing) now that have Houston over Baltimore. So I guess they don't. But I agree(with what you said before the edit, lol), Houston won't have a better record than the Ravens. So it's a non-issue.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

ESPN says that Baltimore is ahead of Houston due to head to head win percentage, ie they beat them 29-13 in week 6.


----------



## Aid

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I heard a rumor from various Chicago reporters that Devin Hester has been moved out of the starting Wide Receiver role and his spot has been given to Knox, who practiced on the second team with Hanie all year. If this is true, excellent. Hester when only focusing on kick returns is amazingly deadly on special teams.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Baltimore beat Houston, they have the tie breaker atm from my knowledge. Identical divisional records as well so that's a non-factor. 

I wouldn't be surprised is Houston rests foster down the stretch as they'll need a super human performance from him in the playoffs. They'll need to get a couple wins before they do that though to make sure Houston is securely in their rearview mirror. A Healthy, rested foster might be more valuable to them then a bye really as it might kill foster to get them that bye.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

NFL.com Playoff Picture

Still listing Houston over Baltimore with yesterday's game/current records included. I'm with you guys. I don't quite understand why it's that way either. Just showing what NFL is saying. I trust them over ESPN.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

idk, from my knowledge that's wrong. Would be odd for NFL.com to be wrong but I see no reason why.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

THIS one actually spells out the tie breakers as opposed to NFL.com.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Either way, like I said, I doubt Houston ends in a tie with Baltimore anyway. So it won't matter. But I'm going to go by the NFL's official site. If there is an error, they'll fix it soon.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm not sure why New England is ahead of Baltimore too for that matter. Wouldn't that one come down to divisional winning%?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

NE is ahead of Baltimore because they are 6-2 in conference vs 5-2.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> I'm not sure why New England is ahead of Baltimore too for that matter. Wouldn't that one come down to divisional winning%?


No, conference winning %. NE is 6-2, Baltimore is 5-2.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Oh right. Divisional records matter first within divisional standings and conference records first within conference standings.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I really wouldn't be so sure of Houston having a better record than the Ravens either. The Ravens play the Browns twice and the Colts. You can expect they'll win one or two of the games vs. the Niners, Bengals and Chargers too.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Looking at these standings though(Tex/Rav confusion aside), the AFC picture looks about done already except for the Oakland/Denver thing.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> I really wouldn't be so sure of Houston having a better record than the Ravens either. The Ravens play the Browns twice and the Colts. You can expect they'll win one or two of the games vs. the Niners, Bengals and Chargers too.


I meant my comment as Baltimore will easily have a better record than Houston. Houston is playing Matt Lienhart at QB for God sakes. They are lucky their division is horrible or they'd miss the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Someone could catch Cinci. Moral is probably down after playing hard in two games and having nothing to show for it. They are a young team.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Houston is also getting back Andre Johnson this week, so that could help.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> I meant my comment as Baltimore will easily have a better record than Houston. Houston is playing Matt Lienhart at QB for God sakes. They are lucky their division is horrible or they'd miss the playoffs.


Ohhhhhh sorry I misread. Then yes, we are fully in agreement on that one.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Houston is also getting back Andre Johnson this week, so that could help.


Is he going to throw the ball to himself?


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Foster is going to open things up for Lienhart, he will be able to do stuff off play action. He is in the NFL. He has to be able to accomplish something. At this point he can do nothing but surprise people with such low expectations. It's not like he's replacing Peyton Manning either, like it is only Matt Schaub. You can attribute a lot of his success to Houston's real strengths. The O-line and the run game.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Foster is going to open things up for Lienhart, he will be able to do stuff off play action. He is in the NFL. He has to be able to accomplish something. At this point he can do nothing but surprise people with such low expectations. It's not like he's replacing Peyton Manning either, like it is only Matt Schaub. You can attribute a lot of his success to Houston's real strengths. The O-line and the run game.


Ehh, I don't know. While I don't like Schaub very much, he's alot better than Lienhart. My problems with Schaub are more crunch time/choker issues. Schaub is damn good when the pressure isn't on though. As for Lienhart, yeah, Foster helps a ton as does that O-Line and Andre Johnson. But let us not forget Lienhart in Arizona. Granted the run game was nothing special, but he did have Larry Fitzgerald, AND Anquan Boldin, AND a great 3rd WR in Steve Breaston. But he was still garbage. If you can't make something happen in the pass game with a top 10 all time WR trio than you suck. Plain and simple.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah I get ya, Schaub is better than Lienhart no doubt but it is still a good situation for Lienhart to have at least some success. Arizona's run game was mediocre and their O-line nothing special. I don't really recall what the oline when he started but there's no way it was as good as Houston's. Foster is the big difference though. He scares the crap out of every defence so it takes a lot of focus off Lienhart. I fully expect teams to cheat against the run so play action could completely fool defences into giving up big plays. Like I said, at this point he can do nothing but surprise people. If he can avoid losing the game for his team he should be _ok_. We will have to wait and see though.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

The Houston offense is far better than the Arizona offense was. Arizona was all long passes, you can do so much more in Houston with an actual TE and a short passing game possibility.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

no one cares. 

the texans have a trojan horse that's going to get them into the playoffs and surprise everyeone. doing playoff seeding with 6 games left is stupid. 

Tebow needs to pull an Elway for Elway's approval.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Agreed with IMPULSE. So much can and will happen with 6 games left. After Thanksgiving we know what's what for the most part. Second week of December we can start talking all about the playoffs in a serious manner.

I loved how NFL Network trolled Elway showing him how Tebow had better stats in the same amount of games at the beginning of each's career.

The last time Lienart was really good was when he had a monster back in Reggie Bush at SC. Give him that dump off option and he can be good again. Those dump offs do a lot for the confidence of a QB. He's got a solid TE in Daniels. He's got ANDRE. He's got arguably the best offensive line along with one stellar RB and one really good one. Texans have a really weak schedule. He doesn't have to be Drew Breees. He just has to be Trent Dilfer. I'm not saying he does well because he's sucked hard in the pros, but things can change. We'll see.

edit: Another reason to not talk seriously about playoffs is that it doesn't look like 2-8 teams have been eliminated yet. :side:

edit2: Kyle Orton is available after being waived by Denver.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Well of course alot can happen in 6 weeks. But I think after 10 games you can start to get a rough idea of who is going to be there.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah, a rough idea definitely. There are two teams that will be in the playoffs barring any injuries and that's the Patriots and Packers. Pats have a really schedule the rest of the way and the Packers have RODGERS. Ok, three with the Niners.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Playoff seeding with 6 weeks left is stupid. The Pats are barely the #1 seed right now, but they probably won't lose a game the rest of the way. 

Also if any Niners fans in here want to bawl their eyes out, we almost had Rodgers, but the fucking Bucs (and Jed York) fucked it all up: http://forums.49ers.com/messageboard/showthread.php?t=123508


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I'm not sure how great Rodgers would have been in sf with how much their coach staff changed year to year. IIRC Aaron's had pretty much the same coaches from day one.Where as SF has had 7 different OC's and three different coaches in the same timespan. Not saying Rodgers would be a bust or a bad qb, but there's been a good amount of stability.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

He probably wouldn't be, but he'd still be great. Packers are currently the best team in the NFL, and unlike every other team with an elite QB, it isn't all because of Rodgers, hell I would say its a complete effort. He has like 8 possible receivers to throw to that are reliable, a reliable run game, an alright oline, and defense that creates turnovers and comes through when it has to.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Yeah you don't go 10-0 if everyone isn't contributing to the effort. GB's D is weak, but they get a lot of turnovers like you said. To beat them you have not beat yourself (not turn it over) and you have to control the ball. I'm not sure defending Rodgers is possible the way he's playing right now. Pressure is the only way. If the blitz misses though you just got beat for a TD most likely. You'd have to get pressure with 4.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I think they key to beating them is not having any turnovers, or at least game costing turnovers like the ones Rivers threw. That was they key to beating the Pats in 07, the key to beating the Colts in 09(fucking Saints), and that is the only way you're going to beat Rodgers because I highly doubt he will be the one throwing the picks. Pressure is key too, like you said it has to be done without blitzing a lot of men, and the Bucs proved it was possible to get good pressure on Rodgers without sending a huge blitz, he still picked them apart though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Bucs suck though. If a better team was playing that game as well as the Bucs played at times, GB would've lost. I mean shit the Viking almost beat the Packers. They're beatable, it's just no one has done it yet.

But you absolutely have to have 0 in the turnover department on your side. Just one is enough for Rodgers to convert it into the deciding score. Turnovers also mean extra possessions, possibly with a short field. It's hard enough to stop that offense with the possessions they'd have without turnovers.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I feel like the best defense against the Pack would be a offense who can control the ball and not give it away. Rodgers can't hurt you when he's sitting on the bench. and when he's on i think you'd have to jam the receivers. I was watching espn and they showed some stuff from the nfc title game and the Bears were pretty effective when they jammed the wide receivers.Getting pressure is good also, but you can't let Rodgers get out and run it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Clock management=being able to run=having good runners=not passing as much which means less imcompletes stopping the clock=having long drives=fourth quarter magic=OMG TEBOW AND VT CAN BEAT THE PACKERS.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

They just find ways to win.

In all seriousness, the Niners have just the team that could beat GB. Chicago too possibly. I don't see many in the AFC getting it done save maybe the Ravens and...wait for it...the Texans.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I was gonna say the Niners, but didn't want to sound too high on my team. I might throw in the Patriots and Saints in there cause if there's anybody who can go toe to toe with that offense it's Brady and Brees. Hell Saints almost beat them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

I'd agree the Saints and Patriots could possibly outgun the Packers.


HOF talk. Here are the 26 semifinalists. I wanna say up to 5 can be inducted.

*Steve Atwater*, S -- 1989-1998 Denver Broncos, 1999 New York Jets
*Jerome Bettis*, RB -- 1993-95 Los Angeles/St. Louis Rams, 1996-2005 Pittsburgh Steelers
*Tim Brown*, WR/KR -- 1988-2003 Los Angeles/Oakland Raiders, 2004 Tampa Bay Buccaneers
*Cris Carter*, WR -- 1987-89 Philadelphia Eagles, 1990-2001 Minnesota Vikings, 2002 Miami Dolphins
*Don Coryell*, Coach -- 1973-77 St. Louis Cardinals, 1978-1986 San Diego Chargers
*Roger Craig*, RB -- 1983-1990 San Francisco 49ers, 1991 Los Angeles Raiders, 1992-93 Minnesota Vikings
*Terrell Davis*, RB -- 1995-2001 Denver Broncos
*Dermontti Dawson*, C -- 1988-2000 Pittsburgh Steelers
*Edward DeBartolo*, Jr., Owner -- 1979-2000 San Francisco 49ers
*Chris Doleman*, DE/LB -- 1985-1993, 1999 Minnesota Vikings, 1994-95 Atlanta Falcons, 1996-98 San Francisco 49ers
*Kevin Greene*, LB/DE -- 1985-1992 Los Angeles Rams, 1993-95 Pittsburgh Steelers, 1996, 1998-99 Carolina Panthers, 1997 San Francisco 49ers
*Charles Haley*, DE/LB -- 1986-1991, 1999 San Francisco 49ers, 1992-96 Dallas Cowboys
*Cortez Kennedy*, DT -- 1990-2000 Seattle Seahawks
*Curtis Martin*, RB -- 1995-97 New England Patriots, 1998-2005 New York Jets
*Clay Matthews*, LB -- 1978-1993 Cleveland Browns, 1994-96 Atlanta Falcons
*Karl Mecklenburg*, LB -- 1983-1994 Denver Broncos
*Bill Parcells*, Coach -- 1983-1990 New York Giants, 1993-96 New England Patriots, 1997-99 New York Jets, 2003-06 Dallas Cowboys
*Andre Reed*, WR -- 1985-1999 Buffalo Bills, 2000 Washington Redskins
*Willie Roaf*, T -- 1993-2001 New Orleans Saints, 2002-05 Kansas City Chiefs
*Donnie Shell*, S -- 1974-1987 Pittsburgh Steelers
*Will Shields*, G -- 1993-2006 Kansas City Chiefs
*Paul Tagliabue*, Commissioner -- 1989-2006 National Football League 
*Steve Tasker*, ST/WR -- 1985-86 Houston Oilers, 1986-1997 Buffalo Bills
*Aeneas Williams*, CB/S -- 1991-2000 Phoenix/Arizona Cardinals, 2001-04 St. Louis Rams
*Ron Wolf*, Contributor -- 1963-1974, 1978-1990 Oakland/Los Angeles Raiders, 1975-77 Tampa Bay Buccaneers, 1990 New York Jets, 1991-2001 Green Bay Packers
*George Young*, Contributor -- 1968-1974 Baltimore Colts, 1975-78 Miami Dolphins, 1979-1997 New York Giants, 1998-2001 National Football League

My 5

Curtis Martin
Terrell Davis
Jerome Bettis
Tim Brown
Cris Carter

I'd be cool with Doleman, Dawson, and/or Roaf replacing anyone but Curtis Martin or Tim Brown. Martin and Brown belong in the Hall this time around.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

The Saints will not go anywhere in the playoffs unless they are at home. In that SuperDome they are amazing. Outside of it, especially in the playoffs, they are very average at best. Not counting the Super Bowl(Which isn't a true 'road' game), they have never won a road playoff game in the Brees era. So I'll pick the Saints to win playoff games if they are at home, but if they have to go to San Fran or Green Bay(and they probably will), I don't give them much of a shot.

As for the HoF. There are a ton of guys here that are deserving. I can't narrow that list down to 5. So I'll just be happy for whoever goes in. I do hope at least one Steeler gets in though, obviously. You can never have enough of them in the Hall.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Carter and Brown not in the HoF is criminal.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

my top for the hof:

Terrell Davis - sure he did not have a long career, but look what he did in those years he played. he did it all basically.
Jerome Bettis 
Cris Carter
Bill Parcells - one of the greatest coaches in NFL history, enough said.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Terrell Davis in the Hall is never happening. He played 4 seasons. FOUR SEASONS. Rudi Johnson had a few great years, should he be in the HOF?

That is a great list; I really don't know how I would pick 5. Martin, Carter, Brown, Craig, Greene, Haley, Parcells, even Tagliabue deserve to get in. No Ray Guy on that list though; cmon HOF voters.


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Bettis is probably a lock this year. He only didn't get in last year as the class was pretty stacked. Carter and Brown should be easy picks too. After that, hard to narrow it down.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

A little premature for Clay Matthews HoF talk isn't it? 8*D


----------



## JM

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

On another note, where will Orton end up? Houston, Chicago and KC have to be strong candidates. It's waiver rules though so who knows.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Chi-city plz


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

Houston signed Kellen Clements after moving Schaub to IR.

We'll know in two hours. Add Miami to that list too.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Thread title = win.

Not just any win though, a "found a way to win" kind of win.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*

KC should get Orton.



CM Dealer said:


> Terrell Davis in the Hall is never happening. He played 4 seasons. FOUR SEASONS. Rudi Johnson had a few great years, should he be in the HOF?
> 
> That is a great list; I really don't know how I would pick 5. Martin, Carter, Brown, Craig, Greene, Haley, Parcells, even Tagliabue deserve to get in. No Ray Guy on that list though; cmon HOF voters.


Gayle Sayers only played 6 years and he's in. Terrell Davis will get in.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Cris Carter, Tim Brown are pretty much locks.

Parcells and Bettis probably are voted in this year.

Really unsure about TD.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Curtis Martin > Jerome Bettis.

Did you guys see Davis play?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: What time is it?! IT'S TEBOW TIME! (THE NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Gayle Sayers only played 6 years and he's in. Terrell Davis will get in.


Because they did it once doesn't mean they should do it again. Also, there's no Davis movie like Brian's Song.

And Davis doesn't own NFL records like 6 TD's in a game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Sayers wasn't the main reason why a team won back to back Super Bowls and was quite dominant doing so. He was the best back during his time aside from Barry Sanders. Those are Hall of Fame credentials.

Sayers definitely should be in too btw.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Davis can get in via the veteran's committee, there are far more deserving players on that list, at least half of it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Name the players that were the best at their position and as dominant as TD.2 was. Obviously Brown, Carter, Martin, and Bettis will get in long before Davis. Don't bother mentioning them.

All those players should get in at some point.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> Curtis Martin > Jerome Bettis.
> 
> Did you guys see Davis play?


yeah. i'm trying to think like the committee.

hall of fame committee dont always make the right decisions.

i missed curtis martin's name when i looked at the list.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Also, Earl Campbell is another guy that had a great short career. He's in the Hall of Fame and definitely should be.

edit: Oh yeah, Fred Jackson might be done for the year. He's out this week and Chan Gailey said some shit that makes it seem like he might be lost for the year.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*I think the funny thing is *not funny in a HAHA way, mind you* that if Davis' career had been cut short by death he would probably be in the Hall easily. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Kyle Orton is now a Kansas City Chief.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*The Viper Randal Kyle Orton! YES! Chiefs to make the playoffs! 


:side: 


I actually love that for Orton. He deserves much better than what he got in Jesus town.*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Kyle Orton to the Chiefs huh?

Be a huge LOL if they beat the Broncos this week. At least I think they play them.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> Kyle Orton to the Chiefs huh?
> 
> Be a huge LOL if they beat the Broncos this week. At least I think they play them.


Nope. Kyle Orton gets to return to action against the Steelers. I hope it's a very bad, violent, and painful return for him.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Fred Jackson is indeed done for the year. Bills placed him on IR with a broken fibula. It can't get any worse for the poor Bills. Bills signed Choice. They now have Spiller, Choice, and Johnny White as their RBs.

LOL I read that Orton may or may not show up and play for the Chiefs. Dallas had made a claim for him as well so the Bears had no chance.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Not really surprised that they've got Orton, they can't go with Tyler Palko for the rest of the season, although his completion percentage against the Pats wasn't at all bad.

I wish Orton all the best to be honest, even though I'm a Tebow supporter, I still think he got treated like shit by the Broncos fans, felt sorry for him.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Chiefs play the Broncos week 17 btw.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

i want TD in, i feel like if he didn't get injured so early on in his career, guy would've put up historical numbers. 

ran 2,000 yards in a season
nfl mvp
pro bowler
super bowl mvp
super bowl champion


he may not have the stats, but what he accomplished in such short time is more than what other players accomplish in their entire careers


also there are players that are far less deserving that are in there, joe namath comes to mind


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Terrell Davis better get in.

Thoughts on a Lions upset tommorow? I'm gonna be going all out on upsets for thanksgiving, betting on Detroit, Miami & Baltimore.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Joe Namath legitimized the entire AFC as competition to the NFC/NFL. That's a lot more impressive than a few great seasons with the same line and coach that made _Mike Anderson_ a 1500 yard rusher.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Stop comparing Terrell Davis to average RBs as a valid argument. You're not alone in thinking he shouldn't be in, but comparing Davis to Rudi whoever and Mike Anderson really makes you look like you don't what a great RB is.

What does Namath have to do with anything?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

i was saying how the not great numbers is a bullshit argument. davis sure does not have HOF numbers because of the longevity of his career, but if he was healthy and got to play the average amount of time a RB does play, he wouldve shattered records.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Namath had legendary swag though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

no way, deion sanders had more swag brah


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> Stop comparing Terrell Davis to average RBs as a valid argument. You're not alone in thinking he shouldn't be in, but comparing Davis to Rudi whoever and Mike Anderson really makes you look like you don't what a great RB is.
> 
> What does Namath have to do with anything?


Just ignore Dealer. He thinks the Niners making the playoffs means he now has a brain. 

Also, Fred Jackson on IR nicely resembles the Bills' season. I remember they started well in 2008 and missed the playoffs, so I can't say I'm all that surprised.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



ILLMATIC said:


> no way, deion sanders had more swag brah


Nah, Namath garunteed a sb win, won the game and was named mvp. those thing eqaul more swag than primetime.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



TKOK! said:


> Nah, Namath garunteed a sb win, won the game and was named mvp. those thing eqaul more swag than primetime.


he played for the jets which means you have absolutely 0 swag. just ask revis, dude gets shit on all the time


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The Bills got cocky. Had to know it was going to cost them.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Stevie Johnson to blame god for them losing.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Stevie showed up to play! God slept through the alarm on him!


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Remember though guys, up to week 4 we all were witnessing the RESURGENCE OF BUFFALO. THE CITY WAS UNITING IN SUPPORT.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

the bills problem is that it's a team. people always talking about football is a team sport but tebow proves otherwise. if the bills had a tebow or vince young they would be good. finding way to win quarterbacks is more simple than a whole team of overachievers. 

soon teams will be getting RG3.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

stevie johnson can cook it real well tho


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> Remember though guys, up to week 4 we all were witnessing the RESURGENCE OF BUFFALO. THE CITY WAS UNITING IN SUPPORT.


They should move to Toronto to add to their awfulness of sports teams(Maple Leafs better start sucking soon, but we all know they will.)

Honestly though, a Canadian team would be awesome.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

yeah colts def should go to canada, they totally deserve it


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

They aren't going to move a team to Canada till the CFL dies. Which it can anytime now. Wouldn't mind at all.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

lolCFL. Can't believe people still care/watch it, I just found out the BC Lions were in the greycup today and that's kinda pathetic since you would think if there was even a remote interest in it that people would be wearing jerseys.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

every football league airs on the nfl network except the ufl


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Chiefs play the Broncos week 17 btw.


I'm willing to bet a great deal of money that we'll need to win that game to get into the playoffs, and Orton will deny us.


----------



## Rawlin

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

this is officially the best thread title yet. E-A-G-L-E-S


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Who's watching?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Definitely watching. Detroit needs to stop with the penalties.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I'm at campus in the lounge. Too freakin loud to hear the TV that well but I'm watching. Smith looks good so far. Proving not to be a fluke for at least the first quarter. Like you said, first couple series by Detroit have been really stalled by penalties. Can't be doing that vs. MVP and the Pack.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Well Kevin Smith had one good quarter. I guess he's done for this game and maybe for the season. There is no way the Lions can win with these penalties. They're doing everything right besides that so far, but you have to have a near perfect game to beat GB.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Suh is a fucking idiot. I now hope the Packers blow out the Lions.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> Suh is a fucking idiot. I now hope the Packers blow out the Lions.


They're already are.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Indeed. I posted that when it was 7-0. My Thanksgiving wish came true.:side:


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Suh kicked a guy? fpalm


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

That incident could have been worse than it played out. Thank God nothing serious happened. It could have been the reincarnation of the Andre Gurrode injury, except slicing open the upper arm of the Packers' offensive lineman.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

For sure Flex. Indoor cleats are softer than outdoor cleats. Had this game been outside some serious damage could've been done to that guy's arm. Suh might need to be suspended for a game. I love the violence of this game, but not like that. Weak shit.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*Suh is an idiot. I hope he gets suspended. *


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

he absolutely will get a suspension.

I think it's automatic if you are ejected from a game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

DOLPHINS


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Romo should be good for 5 interceptions in this game.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Lions are a year away. Not mature enough yet and it's showed in their last two divisional games. Anyone can pull off a win with no expectations, but the best teams do it on the bright lights. The 8 penalties they had in the first half really fucked themselves over Plus they need some depth in their secondary and a RB that can stay on the damn field. Kevin Smith going out in the first really hurt their chances because he was moving the ball well. They still might be a playoff team, but anything other then that and I'll be impressed.

And Suh's gotta learn to keep his emotions in check. That just was a stupid play because of what it was, and the situation. Schwartz better chew him out and tell him to get his head out of his ass on plays like that. Hopefully he's suspended for a game and he learns those actions just can't be tolerated.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

DeMarcus Ware recovers a fumble, Matt Moore mishandles a snap out of the shotgun.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*Huge Thanksgiving gift to the 'Boys there. Gift wrapped 7 points and it's not even Christmas *


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Am I the only one who doesn't care if Suh kicked that guy? Or the only one who thinks he shouldn't of been thrown out? Yeah, yeah, I know the game is full of pansy rules and flags for everything. It's all P.C., and can't hit anyone and it won't change. And yeah, it was a dirty thing to do. I guess I just wish football was the same as it use to be. If Suh had done that even 10 years ago it would of been a non-issue. I miss hardcore, hard hitting, violent, aggressive, dangerous football. =(

Just like James Harrison, please Suh, don't change. Keep being the dirty, violent, aggressive, intimidating force you've always been. You're one of the few guys left not in a dress.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Dolphins take the lead 16-10 on Marshall's TD, what a catch with a defender choking the guy over the back!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Did Suh kick him in the head or in the back? What exactly happened?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Did Suh kick him in the head or in the back? What exactly happened?


He was tied up with a guy all the way to the ground. They were getting nasty while tangled, and Suh put the guys head into the ground once or twice and when he got up stomped the guy in his mid-section. Dirty as it gets, but I love the aggression, and attitude. I'd much rather my elite guys be nasty son of bitches than choir boys.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Actually, here ya go, UDFKing.

Link YouTube


Edit: When did Matt Moore start becoming a somewhat decent QB?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I know Moore is coming to his own tonight.I guess they found their QB, time to build the team around him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Seems like he was pissed off that the lineman, don't know who, pulled him down to the ground after the play was over. I don't blame him really for being pissed, the kick was unnecessary but it didn't seem all that hard of a stomp either.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



ho ho inc said:


> I know Moore is coming to his own tonight.I guess they found their QB, time to build the team around him.


Moore always plays better when the team has no hope of making the playoffs (eg. 2009 Panthers).


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Seems like he was pissed off that the lineman, don't know who, pulled him down to the ground after the play was over. I don't blame him really for being pissed, the kick was unnecessary but it didn't seem all that hard of a stomp either.


Exactly. The media is having a shit fit over this. To me? Non issue. Get over it, pussies.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Perfect Poster said:


> Lions are a year away. Not mature enough yet and it's showed in their last two divisional games. Anyone can pull off a win with no expectations, but the best teams do it on the bright lights. The 8 penalties they had in the first half really fucked themselves over Plus they need some depth in their secondary and a RB that can stay on the damn field. Kevin Smith going out in the first really hurt their chances because he was moving the ball well. They still might be a playoff team, but anything other then that and I'll be impressed.
> 
> And Suh's gotta learn to keep his emotions in check. That just was a stupid play because of what it was, and the situation. Schwartz better chew him out and tell him to get his head out of his ass on plays like that. Hopefully he's suspended for a game and he learns those actions just can't be tolerated.


You expect Shwartz to "chew him out" when he was arguing that he shouldn't have been ejected? Not to mention the guy probably condones this.. When he was in Tennessee, his defenses were perceived as dirty.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Haynesworth got 5 games for a stomp. Suh has multiple fines this season already. Hope Goodell says see ya next year. Lions aren't making the playoffs.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DanTheMan07 said:


> You expect Shwartz to "chew him out" when he was arguing that he shouldn't have been ejected? Not to mention the guy probably condones this.. When he was in Tennessee, his defenses were perceived as dirty.


Schwartz took a safe stance on it after the game in the press conference.

And I don't mind if their defense is a little rough around the edges, as long as they get the job done. They need to cut out on some of those unneccessary penalties, though.



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Haynesworth got 5 games for a stomp. Suh has multiple fines this season already. Hope Goodell says see ya next year. Lions aren't making the playoffs.


Suh's not getting 5 games for that. Haynesworth stepped on Gurode until he was bleeding. Suh made one step then moved on. He'll get a game at most.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*Suh should get an extra two game suspension added on to what he was going to get for insulting everyone's intelligence with that press conference. *


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Perfect Poster said:


> Schwartz took a safe stance on it after the game in the press conference.
> 
> And I don't mind if their defense is a little rough around the edges, as long as they get the job done. They need to cut out on some of those unneccessary penalties, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Suh's not getting 5 games for that. Haynesworth stepped on Gurode until he was bleeding. Suh made one step then moved on. He'll get a game at most.


They don't get the job done. There defense is beyond overrated.

Suh is a repeat. And lol at calling it a step. His press conference afterward was a joke. Screw that POS. Hated him ever since he got drafted and said "Im proud to join the Lions organation"... Organation?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Man, lots of whimps in here. Football isn't for good guys. Football is for tough guys. If you can't handle the hard nosed, dirty shit than go play baseball or something.

As for this game. GO 49ERS! KILL THOSE FUCKING RAVENS. In fact, please stomp on Flacco like Suh would have.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Really not surprised you would say that considering the only guy dirtier then Suh is James Harrison, and hes in your sig.

There is no place in this game for the shit Suh does.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DanTheMan07 said:


> Really not surprised you would say that considering the only guy dirtier then Suh is James Harrison, and hes in your sig.
> 
> There is no place in this game for the shit Suh does.


Then go watch flag football. Oh wait, nevermind. That's what the NFL is becoming anyway.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> Man, lots of whimps in here. Football isn't for good guys. Football is for tough guys. If you can't handle the hard nosed, dirty shit than go play baseball or something.
> 
> As for this game. GO 49ERS! KILL THOSE FUCKING RAVENS. In fact, please stomp on Flacco like Suh would have.


*Nah, you're wrong. If you were right then there would be no fines handed out, no suspensions for this type of shit. *


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

the steelers brand of football is very unappealing. flag football is a much cleaner product, i don't have to explain to my brother that the person lying on the ground isn't dead every time clark decides he wants to behead someone he can't cover.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> Then go watch flag football. Oh wait, nevermind. That's what the NFL is becoming anyway.


So you're saying there is no in between with Flag Football and dirty football? I find that hard to believe.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Like I've heard alot of people say on TV, especially today, Suh is about 20 years too late. My love for the game of football and how it should be played is also about 20 years late. It's not the man game it use to be. I still love it, obviously, but man, it will never have the glory days(on the field) it use to have. Now its all about Madden, inflated stats, no defense, and everyones gay ass fantasy team... *sigh*


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The "glory days" cut short the life of players and have these guys living on meds and hooked on pain killers for the rest of their lives.. The NFL is 100% right to eliminate head hunting, and anyone defending Suh for stomping on a guy is clueless.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DanTheMan07 said:


> The "glory days" cut short the life of players and have these guys living on meds and hooked on pain killers for the rest of their lives.. The NFL is 100% right to eliminate head hunting, and anyone defending Suh for stomping on a guy is clueless.


These guys know the risks they are taking. Nobody is making them play football. It's violent, injuries happen, and it takes its toll. They know this going in. If they don't want that, then they don't have to play. It's risk reward. The risk is huge, but the possible reward is also huge. Fame, glory, and millions of dollars, at least today it is. Take a poll of most players, and I guarantee you most would want it like the old days. Well, except for QB's and WR's.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*How does Madden or fantasy football take away from your enjoyment of the game? JCarbo94? Do people force you to participate in those?*


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> These guys know the risks they are taking. Nobody is making them play football. It's violent, injuries happen, and it takes its toll. They know this going in. If they don't want that, then they don't have to play. It's risk reward. The risk is huge, but the possible reward is also huge. Fame, glory, and millions of dollars, at least today it is. Take a poll of most players, and I guarantee you most would want it like the old days. Well, except for QB's and WR's.


So it doesn't matter what happens to them because they know the risk, right.. Players are getting more athletic and faster, them eliminating some of the stuff they have is a must. Unless you want to see players dying at young ages more frequently just to satisfy your want to watch that brand of football. It's not necessary to see players head hunt and watch guys get carted off the field as a result.

I'm sure the indy car series shouldn't take any more safety precautions after the one driver died, just because they all know the risks.. Please stop.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



LadyCroft said:


> *How does Madden or fantasy football take away from your enjoyment of the game? JCarbo94? Do people force you to participate in those?*


No, they do not. But the games rules have been modified as much because of these 2 things as much as it's a safety issue. 

DanTheMan, I really don't want to see people get seriously hurt. And yes, the rules have needed to be changed some to ensure player safety. I guess it just bothers me to what extreme they have done this. There is a flag for almost every hit, or a fine for one on almost every play now. Any kind of hard nosed play is discouraged. They've gone too far with this stuff, IMO.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*The game hasn't been modified to fit fantasy football or a Madden video game. *


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Hard nosed play isn't discouraged, dishing out hits to the head is discouraged because they're the most dangerous. Of course there will be bad calls on this as well, considering its hard for the refs to see where players actually get hit in full speed, but that's just how it goes with refs. 

They have gone overboard with a few things when it comes to how QBs are protected, but everything else I'm fine with.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



LadyCroft said:


> *The game hasn't been modified to fit fantasy football or a Madden video game. *


You are delusional. There is HUGE money for the NFL in those things. And what is Madden ,and especially fantasy ball all about? No defense, and huge inflated stats. In fact, alot of people today don't care if their team wins or loses as long as their fantasy back scores 2 TD's. The league knows this, and in turn has nudged the rules in favor of offense.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> You are delusional. There is HUGE money for the NFL in those things. And what is Madden ,and especially fantasy ball all about? No defense, and huge inflated stats. In fact, alot of people today don't care if their team wins or loses as long as their fantasy back scores 2 TD's. The league knows this, and in turn has nudged the rules in favor of offense.


*There is no need to alter the game for those to be successful though. Both would move on no matter what the rules are. The NFL hasn't changed rules for either of those entities. You're the delusional one to think that. 

They've changed rules to protect players.*


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Well, we'll just have to agree to disagree on that.

Either way, this 49ers/Ravens game has been good thus far. 3-3. With big plays called back on both sides due to penalties.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I've had plenty of games in Madden where it was a defensive battle so I don't know where you're getting at there. I also prefer playing the defense part of the game because I get to play more than 3 positions.

Most of the rule changes that have been changed to protect QBs has pissed me off and has caused many weak calls against defenses.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

at least manning get calls.

you can behead certain quarterbacks before they get a call. others you can't even breathe around.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

i never said he didn't, we get some unfavorable calls our way because Manning is elite and the NFL wants to protect him, I haven't really seen any game changing ones though like the Steelers/Ravens have suffered against teams.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

why did you point that out?

steeler/raven games are ironman boredom contest w/ two crap teams.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Damnit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Seven sacks. Rough game for the Niners here.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Can somebody please protect alex smith?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



IMPULSE said:


> why did you point that out?
> 
> steeler/raven games are ironman boredom contest w/ two crap teams.


I pointed it out because I've seen many bad penalties over the years against them when hitting the QB. It annoys me.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

shit.

oh well. had this down as a loss anyway.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Alex Smith to level up twice hopefully.

But maybe not if Suggs is leveling up also.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



IMPULSE said:


> why did you point that out?
> 
> steeler/raven games are ironman boredom contest w/ two crap teams.


Respectfully disagree. Teams are amazing; It's the officiating that is crap.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Miracles can happen but this Ravens D is awesome tonight. Chalk it up to a bad night Niner fans.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Ravens wishing the Niners a Happy Sacksgiving.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Not sure if he got that first down.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> You are delusional. There is HUGE money for the NFL in those things. And what is Madden ,and especially fantasy ball all about? No defense, and huge inflated stats. In fact, alot of people today don't care if their team wins or loses as long as their fantasy back scores 2 TD's. The league knows this, and in turn has nudged the rules in favor of offense.


The overprotection of QBs is pretty ridiculous.

There is protecting, and then there is babying. I swear, some of the calls that QBs get is downright coddling. 

I agree there is a slight favoritism toward offense. How many years did the QB have a earpiece in his helmet before a defender could? The fine line between defenseless WR and not-defenseless WR. In the recent Bears game vs the Eagles, Lance Briggs got a personal foul penalty for a legitimately clean tackle. He lead with his shoulder, but the refs thought he lead with his helmet. Horribly wrong call.

Or how the defense backs can no longer have contact after 5 yards. Though, they are not terribly strict on this. Somewhat lenient.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Thanks San Francisco for being completely useless tonight. Taking a page out of the Bengals book I see.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> The overprotection of QBs is pretty ridiculous.
> 
> There is protecting, and then there is babying. I swear, some of the calls that QBs get is downright coddling.
> 
> I agree there is a slight favoritism toward offense. How many years did the QB have a earpiece in his helmet before a defender could? The fine line between defenseless WR and not-defenseless WR. In the recent Bears game vs the Eagles, Lance Briggs got a personal foul penalty for a legitimately clean tackle. He lead with his shoulder, but the refs thought he lead with his helmet. Horribly wrong call.
> 
> Or how the defense backs can no longer have contact after 5 yards. Though, they are not terribly strict on this. Somewhat lenient.


Pass interference rules also. 


Ginn dropping it like it's hot.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DH said:


> Thanks San Francisco for being completely useless tonight. Taking a page out of the Bengals book I see.


More like taking a page out of the Steelers book. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The rules definitely favor the offense. This isn't exactly a secret either.



DH said:


> Thanks San Francisco for being completely useless tonight. Taking a page out of the Bengals book I see.


Your team had two shots and lost both.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

pass interference is somewhat stupid because he effects the game so much, but a lot of the calls are correct, like the one tonight where Smith's arm was clearly locked and he had no chance to catch it.

:lmao DH, at least Bengals and Niners didn't get blown out, don't be mad that the Steelers suck.

I also think Ravens might be the few teams that are good enough to beat the Packers because this defense is really amazing, even without Ray Lewis. Niners' oline was abused tonight, all around, and the Ravens have been doing this all season.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> pass interference is somewhat stupid because he effects the game so much, but a lot of the calls are correct, like the one tonight where Smith's arm was clearly locked and he had no chance to catch it.
> 
> :lmao DH, at least Bengals and Niners didn't get blown out, don't be mad that the Steelers suck.
> 
> I also think Ravens might be the few teams that are good enough to beat the Packers because this defense is really amazing, even without Ray Lewis. Niners' oline was abused tonight, all around, and the Ravens have been doing this all season.


Yeah, that o-line got blown up. Penetration was ridiculous. 9 sacks doesn't happen every game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

i hear the niners line always sucked sometimes shit can get by w/o being excused. plus it's a nfc west team.

dh should join me on team athletes who find ways to win at the quarterback position.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



IMPULSE said:


> i hear the niners line always sucked sometimes shit can get by w/o being excused. plus it's a nfc west team.
> 
> dh should join me on team athletes who find ways to win at the quarterback position.


It's not a good offensive line, at least as far as pass blocking goes. They have to keep Vernon Davis, their best receiver, in to block a lot.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

A good defensive game by the Niners but the constant pressure on Smith turned out to be the deciding factor.

That Niner defense was damn good even win a loss, stood us up on the goal line & even pushed Rice backward.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



IMPULSE said:


> i hear the niners line always sucked sometimes shit can get by w/o being excused. *plus it's a nfc west team*.
> 
> dh should join me on team athletes who find ways to win at the quarterback position.


what does this mean? 2 of the 11 games the 49ers have played thus far have been against the NFC west.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

i equate the nfc west to middle of the pack college football teams. being the best in the nfc west is liking winning out the big east or acc. i don't think highly of the conference or the teams in it. i don't think much of either the nfl west coast divisions but that's probably me being jealous of not being able to wake up to a game on.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

right. but they're not the best team in the NFC West because of wins in the division. They're the best team in the division because they're winning outside the division and conference. 

the niners have played more games vs the AFC North (3) than the NFC West (2). ravens ruined our undefeated-ness in it, too.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> right. but they're not the best team in the NFC West because of wins in the division. They're the best team in the division because they're winning outside the division and conference.
> 
> the niners have played more games vs the AFC North (3) than the NFC West (2). ravens ruined our undefeated-ness in it, too.


Yeah, I'd say it takes a bit more to have the second best record in the NFL than to just sit atop the NFC West. To be perfectly honest, I don't think the Niners are the best team talent-wise in NFL (or even the NFC). What they do though, is not make mistakes.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

This lost hurted badly. There weren't any positives at all from what I saw. Just negatives.

Negative #1-OLine sucked badly. What the hell happened? Adam Synder got hurt and then Chilo Rachal comes in and makes it worse. I can't believe this guy. I don't know if I have hate him more than I hated Kwame Harris.

Negative #2-9 sacks given up. I think Alex could've threw some balls away but got to give the Ravens credit for their relentless assault on Alex.

Negative #3-The penalties killed us. There were false starts, the pass interference call, and that chop block of course. That chop block is one controversial call and it ended up hurting us badly. Ted Ginn was pissed after it.

Negative #4-The D played well but did NOT get any sacks at all. Where was the pass rush? We kept rushing 4 and then gave up 3rd down conversions even with 7 guys in coverage. I was so disappointed here.

Negative #5-Braylon Edwards is our #2 WR and he has only caught 1 pass in the last two games. Boy do I miss Josh Morgan big time right now. At least Morgan can come through with catches.

Overall, this was just a bad game for us. It has showed us what we need to work on and we are still the in the lead for the #2 seed in the NFC. It's ok but I'm sure this loss hurted Jim Harbaugh. Now prepare to see us fall down a few spots in every sports analysts Power Rankings on Tuesday.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



chronoxiong said:


> This lost hurted badly. There weren't any positives at all from what I saw. Just negatives.
> 
> Negative #1-OLine sucked badly. What the hell happened? Adam Synder got hurt and then Chilo Rachal comes in and makes it worse. I can't believe this guy. I don't know if I have hate him more than I hated Kwame Harris.
> 
> Negative #2-9 sacks given up. I think Alex could've threw some balls away but got to give the Ravens credit for their relentless assault on Alex.
> 
> Negative #3-The penalties killed us. There were false starts, the pass interference call, and that chop block of course. That chop block is one controversial call and it ended up hurting us badly. Ted Ginn was pissed after it.
> 
> Negative #4-The D played well but did NOT get any sacks at all. Where was the pass rush? We kept rushing 4 and then gave up 3rd down conversions even with 7 guys in coverage. I was so disappointed here.
> 
> Negative #5-Braylon Edwards is our #2 WR and he has only caught 1 pass in the last two games. Boy do I miss Josh Morgan big time right now. At least Morgan can come through with catches.
> 
> Overall, this was just a bad game for us. It has showed us what we need to work on and we are still the in the lead for the #2 seed in the NFC. It's ok but I'm sure this loss hurted Jim Harbaugh. Now prepare to see us fall down a few spots in every sports analysts Power Rankings on Tuesday.


Don't hate on your pass rush, hate on our D-line. We gave Flacco time to throw. As for your o-line, well you should be happy. If it wasn't for Smith's moves, he'd have been sacked a few more times.

In regards to the chop block call, here. Have those 7 points.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Mikey Damage said:


> right. but they're not the best team in the NFC West because of wins in the division. They're the best team in the division because they're winning outside the division and conference.
> 
> the niners have played more games vs the AFC North (3) than the NFC West (2). ravens ruined our undefeated-ness in it, too.


i'm going to make this clear. my bias against the afc west and nfc west won't allow me to recognize them as good. i don't think much of the team. the 49ers would have to dump the losing brother and get swept by the cardinals just for me to like them. the cardinals are the only team i care about that plays in the west. 

if the 49ers had won i would be singing their praises and hoping for the cardinals to embarrass them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Would you like the Niners if the Steelers beat them in the Super Bowl? If so, do you have mixed feelings about the Cowboys?


On another note, that "chop block" was the offensive lineman's fault. It was a mental error, a huge mistake.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

i'll probably be indifferent about the 49ers tomorrow. i feel bad for cowboy fans and their superbowl drought.

most of my dislike for other teams is b/c the steelers offense hasn't hit the field in awhile. once they play they will find some way to frustrate me. last year i disliked a good portion of the steeler players, but that has significantly fallen b/c of florida gators, carnell lake, and max starks.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I wonder if you dislike certain Steelers more than I dislike Alan Ball.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

it still baffles me that Alan Ball is in the NFL. He was awful at Illinois.

can't believe it.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DH said:


> Thanks San Francisco for being completely useless tonight. Taking a page out of the Bengals book I see.


*Just as useless as the Steelers were against them when they lost twice to Baltimore?  You can't expect another team to beat a team your team couldn't either time they played them. *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Just read that Jahvid Best has been placed on IR. That sucks for Detroit that he's done for the season.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

their other rb got hurt too right?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Yeah Smith injured his ankle, but he might be back next week. That team is only going as far as Stafford takes them though. In other Lions news Suh might be facing a multi-game suspension.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

But the man upstairs knows he wasn't trying to kick him.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Did he say that?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

yeah in the post game interview. he tries to explain the whole thing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I heard him say he's sorry he put himself in a position to get ejected, which is sorry shit. Didn't know he said God knows the truth. LOL at that.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

That's almost as funny as saying Matt Ryan rolling his ankle/knee really bad was karma. Suh's a guy I would not want to piss off though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Suh is clearly a really easy guy to piss off, teams should probably try taking advantage of this by getting him heated, which will cause him to draw stupid penalties and even another ejection.

People are making way too big of a deal of this though. "OMG, Suh did a slight stomp on the guys arm, HE'S A BAD BAD MAN", at least he shows emotion and clearly cares for the game, I'd rather him someone like that then someone like CJ or Haynesworth that just want to get paid.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Not nearly as bad as that piece of shit Haynesworth stepping on that guys' face.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I'd rather have a player that contributes too, but give me a guy that knows when to stop after the whistle over one that doesn't. He cost his team points and he'll cost them even more once he's suspended.

His postgame bullshit just further proves he's got issues.

And it wasn't a slight stomp. He's a huge, strong man. Nothing he does is "slight".


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*lol there's nothing "slight" about that stomp. *


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

It was a slight stomp because he missed his target and only got the guys side :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

he didn't miss his target, he was looking right at him. if Suh wanted to stomp on him in the place that hurt he easily could have. this isn't anything at all like the Haynesworth situation where he saw the helmet off and targeted the head, Suh was pissed off and did it out of anger, doesn't make it any more right, but once again people are overreacting way too much over this.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

People are reacting just as they should. You don't do shit like he did. It's stupid. It costs your team. That's the worst part about it. He's a repeat offender. He'll get suspended most likely. He has to get his head right and learn to pay this game with controlled focused fury. That's how the game is played. You go all out, as hard as you can during the plays, not after them.

Overreacting would be saying he never needs to play again or should face criminal charges for assault.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> he didn't miss his target, he was looking right at him. if Suh wanted to stomp on him in the place that hurt he easily could have. this isn't anything at all like the Haynesworth situation where he saw the helmet off and targeted the head, Suh was pissed off and did it out of anger, *doesn't make it any more right*, but once again people are overreacting way too much over this.


*It doesn't make it any more right.... that's the point. It's still wrong so people aren't overreacting. The guy should be suspended, I think that's more than fair. This isn't his first incident either. *


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> People are reacting just as they should. You don't do shit like he did. It's stupid. It costs your team. That's the worst part about it. He's a repeat offender. He'll get suspended most likely. He has to get his head right and learn to pay this game with controlled focused fury. That's how the game is played. You go all out, as hard as you can during the plays, not after them.
> 
> Overreacting would be saying he never needs to play again or should face criminal charges for assault.


Obviously it was a stupid act, but it's not completely his fault (don't attack me). I think the whole handshake episode shows that Schwartz isn't the smartest coach, and he's a bit of a prick from what I can gather so I think that kind of attitude rubs off on the players. 

3 game suspension seems fair imo, especially since Suh's been violent this year and needs to calm the fuck down. But again, you could argue that part of that comes from Schwartz who's needed to take a chill pill for quite some time now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> People are reacting just as they should. You don't do shit like he did. It's stupid. It costs your team. That's the worst part about it. He's a repeat offender. He'll get suspended most likely. He has to get his head right and learn to pay this game with controlled focused fury. That's how the game is played. You go all out, as hard as you can during the plays, not after them.
> 
> Overreacting would be saying he never needs to play again or should face criminal charges for assault.


wasn't he pushed down to the ground, falling back on his knees, after the play? Pretty sure that would piss off any player, terrible reaction but its not like the oline player was innocent on the play.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Yeah but that's just an extension of what happens during the play. Kicking/stomping people isn't a part of football, nor should it be. I definitely never said the o-line player was innocent. He could've been goading Suh all day, and Suh's stomp was an ENOUGH IS ENOUGH bs display. Actually I hope that's the case because being taken to the ground is just a part of football. You eat the bear, and sometimes the bear eats you.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I'm kinda thinking that people are overreacting too. Suh does need to CALM DOWN a whole lot but I dont know who exactly said it but the nfl does need more "mean" players. From looking at the replay I do kinda see what suh said in that he needed to catch his balance as the lineman did seem to be holding his foot as he was trying to step away. That's where suh fucked up though as instead of just yanking his foot out he also stomped on him 2 or 3 times. This really is probably no different than the things people do when the camera can't see at the bottom of a pile fighting for a fumble or what not (biting, scratching, poking etc). The difference being those guys do that at a healthy mental state where as suh was acting out of anger. What suh did is wrong and what he gets will be deserved but people don't need to blow this up and make an impression of the guy as a person or what not.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

i hope suh gets a life ban, so i don't have to hear or read about what he did anymore. i prefer my sports news TEBOW centric.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

That's a young guy with more passion & emotion than common sense. He's allowed his frustration to hurt his team but to be objective, you see it early in most guy's careers playing that position because you have to be wired a certain way just to play it. What he did was stupid & he should be fined / suspended for it to send a clear message BUT what I have a problem with is this dirty player label.

If the current NFL Rules, which are horribly slanted toward the offense & ridiculously heavy handed against nearly every defensive action, were in place during The Monsters of the Midway or the Steel Curtain Era, you could X out several of those titles. What used to be hard nosed defense is now vilified & overly penalized & THAT is what you see on display in recent weeks. Can you imagine how f'n frustrating it has to be to try to play your position at the highest level with what has to feel like kid gloves on?

Now as I've said it over & over again, what he did was wrong, no bones about it. He SHOULD be suspended. This nonsense about him being a dirty player is just BS.

Mean Joe, Dick Butkus, Jack Lambert, Hell just the bedrock of defensive play in professional football would have never been able to even exist under the current rules. Nobody's saying let's have guys curb stomping defenseless players but don't slap a label on a guy for being young, dumb, talented, & frustrated.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

My hatred for Ndamukong Suh could not be explained.

Only players I hate more than him is the whole Texans roster and Michael Vick.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> I'm kinda thinking that people are overreacting too. Suh does need to CALM DOWN a whole lot but I dont know who exactly said it but the nfl does need more "mean" players. From looking at the replay I do kinda see what suh said in that he needed to catch his balance as the lineman did seem to be holding his foot as he was trying to step away. That's where suh fucked up though as instead of just yanking his foot out he also stomped on him 2 or 3 times. This really is probably no different than the things people do when the camera can't see at the bottom of a pile fighting for a fumble or what not (biting, scratching, poking etc). The difference being those guys do that at a healthy mental state where as suh was acting out of anger. What suh did is wrong and what he gets will be deserved but people don't need to blow this up and make an impression of the guy as a person or what not.


LOL why does it need more mean players. The game is just as physical as it's always been, it's just that the game favors the passing more than it ever has. Mean Joe Greene wasn't actually that mean (he played for the Mean Green North Texas Eagles). Lawrence Taylor was a badaas without being dirty. Reggie White was a freaking ordained minister and he's the best defensive end of all time. Even notorious hitters like George Atkinson and Jack Tatum weren't really that dirty.

Throwing a temper tantrum because you get owned isn't "mean", it's childish.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> LOL why does it need more mean players. The game is just as physical as it's always been, it's just that the game favors the passing more than it ever has. Mean Joe Greene wasn't actually that mean (he played for the Mean Green North Texas Eagles). Lawrence Taylor was a badaas without being dirty. Reggie White was a freaking ordained minister and he's the best defensive end of all time. Even notorious hitters like George Atkinson and Jack Tatum weren't really that dirty.
> 
> Throwing a temper tantrum because you get owned isn't "mean", it's childish.


Mean isn't really the right word. Passion, fire, etc. Whatever. I don't really care what they do off the field, they can be drags for all I care, I just want to see some guys on the field playing with a big more of an edge. Guys that are hated by every other team's fans and what not. Half the time now a guy will knock another guy on his ass then he'll be the guy helping him back up again.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

They did that during the "mean era" as well.

I see plenty of players with passion, though they're mostly on the better teams. Blame the nature of the game, not the players. Players now are just passionate and fired up as those of yesteryear.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I've read his name a lot, but have yet to read what he did anywhere.

I do have to agree, however, in a non-specific area... That rules are heavily slanted toward offense/against defenses. Kind of makes me wonder if guys like Tebow/Rodgers don't get more credit than they deserve, look better than they are, etc.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The game isn't as physical as before, you can't make that statement with all the rules that have been placed to make sure that defenses can't be that physical. And you know how that lineman was just finishing the play, after the ball had already been incomplete and everyone else had already stopped, well defenses can't finish their play on the QB, DURING the actual play because the ball was just released, without suffering a 15 year penalty. If you run into him by accident you get a flag. Some players get pushed into him by a lineman and knock them down, that's also a flag. These calls are bullshit and need to be taken out of the game otherwise the same calls should be made for defenses when a offensive players is finishing their play while everyone else has already stopped.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The game isn't as physical as before, you can't make that statement with all the rules that have been placed to make sure that defenses can't be that physical.


It's not as physical as before *largely b/c* of all those rules...



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> These calls are bullshit and need to be taken out of the game.


True... Or at least name them after Harrison, clearly a target of/reason for them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

TJChurch has it right. It's not as physical because of the rules. I even said that explicitly earlier. It's the nature of the game, not the players, that is the reason the game was more physical in the past.

As for roughing the passer, there's a difference between two players engaged than a player running full speed at one standing still. Can't even compare the two.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Yeah, there is a difference. The difference is that it is a lot harder to stop running full speed and dodge your initial target in less than a second to avoid a penalty, the QBs should make an effort to avoid the hit too, instead of just standing there. Two players being engaged and pushing each other shouldn't be that hard to stop.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

You have more time than less than a second. Don't be absurd. Refs do call it sometimes when it shouldn't be but shit happens.

QBs don't really pay attention to the incoming hit. They focus most of their attention on their receivers down field.

I'd go into it more but I don't feel like it.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Much of my problems aren't with the hits to QBs, but the receivers & others downfield. It especially bugs me that (I get the idea from commentators) officials make a special deal of helmet-to-helmet hits & the like. If a guy sees you coming at him & it won't be h-to-h, he can (conceivably) duck so that it is. You've got a fine coming, & probably a penalty before that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRKC5jbswbw

I'd post more, but I don't feel like it. 

There is a ton, and I mean a shit load, of calls that have happened in recent years that shouldn't have at all been called to protect the QBs. It is ridiculous, and changing direction and momentum for a guy trying to sack the QB is a very hard thing to do. Have you ever ran full speed and then tried stopping while changing direction? Its not the easiest thing in the world to do.

They don't pay attention? They have some sense to them, which is why they're always scrambling once they feel pressure if its coming from the front, because even though they're looking down the field they know someone is coming. To say they're completely oblivious to it is ridiculous, they're as capable of avoiding the hit as anyone else, so to just stand there like an idiot when you know there was pressure beforehand is just stupid, at least brace yourself for a hit.

All I'm saying is with all these rule changes coming in for offenses, the very least they could do it balance things out is to put new rules to protect the defenses.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I didn't watch that of course.

I'm not saying they're oblivious at all. I'm saying they're looking down field which is true. If you take your eyes off the receivers, it's over unless you plan on running. All good QBs keep looking down field. 

They focus MOST of their attention down field. Sure they have to be aware of what's happening around them but that's more of a feel than it is seeing the rush coming. This is why a Left Tackle is the most important position since he protects the (right handed) QBs blind side.

Roughing is among the least of the problems. Refs fuck up it's true, but they get it right more than than they get it wrong. Like TJChurch said it's more due to the rules around the receivers than it is the QB.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

This video pissed me off as well.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Definitely thanksful nobody that's condoning what Suh did and saying the league needs more of that garbage has any real say in the matter. There is a fine line between being a nasty player and dirty player. And Suh is outright dirty. I like the way he plays on the field between the whistles, but that's it. 

And where did that stomp get him? Thrown out of the game. He's not even helping his own team pulling shit like that. Hope he gets axed for the rest of the year like he should.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Exactly Cerbs.

@ that video: Suh will be fined more now. He was a rookie at the time I'm pretty sure.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Is anyone really condoning what Suh did?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Suh should be suspended the rest of the year? Really? People think that much of a stomp that didn't even hurt the lineman? Laughable. He should get a nice fine and suspension, I don't disagree. But to say he deserves the same amount Albert Haynesworth got when Haynesworth cleated Gurode a few times is ridiculous. A game or two and a $100,000 fine? Sure. 5 games? Seems like an overreaction.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The thing about the receiver penalties is if you just lay a good hit on the guy it's a flag.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Perfect Poster said:


> Suh should be suspended the rest of the year? Really? People think that much of a stomp that didn't even hurt the lineman? Laughable. He should get a nice fine and suspension, I don't disagree. But to say he deserves the same amount Albert Haynesworth got when Haynesworth cleated Gurode a few times is ridiculous. A game or two and a $100,000 fine? Sure. 5 games? Seems like an overreaction.


Yeah suspended for the year is extreme, but he's got to sit for at least one to two games as you said. I figure if a Lions fans thinks he should miss time then a suspension is justified.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I don't think what he did was anywhere close to warranting a suspension for the rest of the year. a game or two would be good.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> Yeah suspended for the year is extreme, but he's got to sit for at least one to two games as you said. I figure if a Lions fans thinks he should miss time then a suspension is justified.


I'm figuring they'll give him a game and more money then anything. Like extreme money. Idk what the precedent is for a rough hit, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was in the 100,000-150,000 range. I love the guy as a player, but KVB or Williams or Schwartz has got to tell him that sometimes you gotta take the abuse and get them on the next play. 95% of the time I think he's one of the best interior linemen in the league, but then that other 5% he'll get pissed because he's held a bit too much and goes over the edge (like with the stomp). Some of his penalties I don't mind since I didn't think they were (Cutler hit last year which was only a shove) but an egregious one like that that not only effects that current drive but the rest of the game has to be cut out from his game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

He should get 150K(as long as it isn't under 50k which is nothing to a player) fine and two games. Him pushing the guys' head to the ground was also unnecessary.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

He should be suspended the rest of the year based on his track record alone. He "loses it" pretty fucking regularly. And hopefully making his ass sit out multiple games will get that through his head. 

And though it wasn't as bad as the Haynesworth incident, the NFL should send a message to other players with a heavy punishment on Suh that says this kind of bullshit will not be tolerated.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

yeah, send a message to the rest of the league by taking a team's best defensive player away for the rest of the year when they are finally making a playoff push. That will make fans love the league even more and its punishment even more. 3 games should be the max game suspension.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Perfect Poster said:


> I'm figuring they'll give him a game and more money then anything. Like extreme money. Idk what the precedent is for a rough hit, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was in the 100,000-150,000 range. I love the guy as a player, but KVB or Williams or Schwartz has got to tell him that sometimes you gotta take the abuse and get them on the next play. 95% of the time I think he's one of the best interior linemen in the league, but then that other 5% he'll get pissed because he's held a bit too much and goes over the edge (like with the stomp). Some of his penalties I don't mind since I didn't think they were (Cutler hit last year which was only a shove) but an egregious one like that that not only effects that current drive but the rest of the game has to be cut out from his game.


Totally agreed here. Suh focusing that extra rage on the actual plays is what the Lions need. It's an emotional game. It's hard to keep your composure sometimes, but that's what the great ones do. They focus their energy where it matters, actual play, rather than hurting their team with dead ball personal fouls. Suh gets his mind right, he'll develop into that dominant force he can be.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Cerbs said:


> He should be suspended the rest of the year based on his track record alone. He "loses it" pretty fucking regularly. And hopefully making his ass sit out multiple games will get that through his head.
> 
> And though it wasn't as bad as the Haynesworth incident, the NFL should send a message to other players with a heavy punishment on Suh that says this kind of bullshit will not be tolerated.


The crime should fit the time. A stomp that didn't do much (if any) damage to the player should be treated the same as a stomp that left a man bleeding on the field. Really? Overreaction. Taking a nice size of his paycheck and a game or two should be more then enough to give him his lesson.



MrMister said:


> Totally agreed here. Suh focusing that extra rage on the actual plays is what the Lions need. It's an emotional game. It's hard to keep your composure sometimes, but that's what the great ones do. They focus their energy where it matters, actual play, rather than hurting their team with dead ball personal fouls. Suh gets his mind right, he'll develop into that dominant force he can be.


I think, more then anything, he worries about his label as a 'dirty' or 'rough' player. He doesn't want that image, and if you've listened to him off the field he's one of the most soft spoken players in the game. However, I don't know if he's mature enough yet or if his coaches just haven't stressed enough that playing 2 seconds past the whistle isn't acceptable. You can get away with going half a second or even a full, but once everyone stops and you're still going something has to be done.

I hope he does get a one gamer, even if it's against the Saints, so maybe he'll kindof get opened up as to how far is too far. Also I think KVB and Williams should be on his case at almost all times on the field when it looks like there's a scrap going on and get him the hell out of there. I know you wanna defend your teammates, but you're too valuable each play to be getting involved in a fight that could get you ejected. He's our most valuable defensive player. He takes on double teams pretty much every play and normally gets good pressure or helps his teammates get a sack. He needs to be taught that he can't play that lon after the whistle. If he figures that out he'll be an even bigger beast then he already is.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> yeah, send a message to the rest of the league by taking a team's best defensive player away for the rest of the year when they are finally making a playoff push. That will make fans love the league even more and its punishment even more. 3 games should be the max game suspension.


The fans aren't the ones getting stomped on by a 300-pound beast, so their boo-hoos about Suh's punishment don't really matter. 

And frankly, the Lions have always been one of the least popular teams in the NFL and I seriously doubt it would hurt the NFL's reputation the slightest. They've also lost 4 out of their last 6 games _w/ Suh playing_. So the Lions not making the playoffs at this point is not something anyone could blame on a Suh suspension. That's ridiculous.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I'm pretty disappointed the thread title has nothing to do with Suh stomping on someone. Fuck Churchboy Tebow.

Also that was uncalled for, even against a Packers player.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Yeah, Suh needs to leave that shit to McQueen. He could probably get away with it.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The Lions weren't popular because Millen ran that franchise to the ground. They had 50 straight sellouts before the winless season and are on prime time for the 2nd time this season next week. People care about them. They've been getting talked about all year, win or lose. Some of that's due to their off-field behavior (stomp, handshake) but some is due to their play on the field.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



McQueen said:


> I'm pretty disappointed the thread title has nothing to do with Suh stomping on someone. Fuck Churchboy Tebow.
> 
> Also that was uncalled for, even against a Packers player.


It's about former Longhorn great Vince Young (who I hope is destroyed by the Patriots). I mean he just finds ways to win.

Suh's Stomp happened during Week 12 which is still yet to be finished. I have to think he'll be in the title after Sunday since we've talked about him for page after page.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Cerbs said:


> Yeah, Suh needs to leave that shit to McQueen. He could probably get away with it.


I'd go after the fans but they're generally so fat they wouldn't notice someone stepping on their head.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> *It's about former Longhorn great Vince Young (who I hope is destroyed by the Patriots). I mean he just finds ways to win.*
> 
> Suh's Stomp happened during Week 12 which is still yet to be finished. I have to think he'll be in the title after Sunday since we've talked about him for page after page.


Hopefully we don't disappoint you like we did against the Giants. We have a lot of momentum going into this week, our defense hasn't been playing like the worst in the league as of late, hopefully we go into Philly and get the W.

We've got 4 injuries heading into tomorrow: Pat Chung, Dan Connolly, Devin McCourty and Chad Ochocinco.  Now Ocho can't get his first TD tomorrow.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> It's about former Longhorn great Vince Young (*who I hope is destroyed by the Patriots*). I mean he just finds ways to win.


Me too. But I've been anti-Young since 08. His mom yells at the media when he loses lol


McQueen said:


> I'd go after the fans but they're generally so fat they wouldn't notice someone stepping on their head.


Meh, just stomp on one of their chins. It would do them some good.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Even though VY is the future of the NFL, I would die of laughter if he gets cut from a team again and then comes down to Houston and pops up at a random rap concert telling the fans "Tell the Texans to sign me!"

Is there any other player that does that? Not just at a rap concert but at a public event in general.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I block out Vince being a man-child. 2005 was magic. Can't forgive nor block out him being an Eagle though. Fuck that.



notorious_187 said:


> Hopefully we don't disappoint you like we did against the Giants. We have a lot of momentum going into this week, our defense hasn't been playing like the worst in the league as of late, hopefully we go into Philly and get the W.
> 
> We've got 4 injuries heading into tomorrow: Pat Chung, Dan Connolly, Devin McCourty and Chad Ochocinco.  Now Ocho can't get his first TD tomorrow.


Haha, yes if the Patriots win I won't hate them anymore.

edit: Seriously this will be a perfect football weekend if the Giants and Eagles both lose. Of course the Skins will, they're the Skins.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Fuck the Skins. Dan "The Man" Bailey owns them so hard it ain't even funny. We don't even need the rest of our team, just get Bailey out there inside the 35 and let Dan deliver cash money all night.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I remember after the Skins started off 2-0, Wale got on 1st and 10 and was saying they would go 10-6 or 9-7 and win the NFC East.

And now look at it, those damn Cowboys might win it. JK I have to support you guys to win the division by default. The Skins suck, I hate the Eagles and the Giants ruined our perfect season.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I remember that and thinking how wrong he was going to be. It was one of the few times I 100% agreed with SKIP.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I'm nowhere near as anti-Patriots as I used to be either. I actually picked them for the Super Bowl this year. But Chad Ochocinco is going to need more than 0 touchdowns to get them there. Sucks because I was particularly happy for Chad when he finally got out of Cincy and landed on a good team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Yeah Skip is an idiot. His love for Tebow is also disturbing.

Me too Cerbs, I thought Brady was gonna reboost his career and he's just, there sometimes, he usually gets 1 or 2 catches a game but idk. It seems like a lot of people want him to see him do good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Cerbs said:


> I'm nowhere near as anti-Patriots as I used to be either. I actually picked them for the Super Bowl this year. But Chad Ochocinco is going to need more than 0 touchdowns to get them there. Sucks because I was particularly happy for Chad when he finally got out of Cincy and landed on a good team.


You like 85? He's got a good sense of humor and is pretty misunderstood (or I'm not the one not getting it) but he's never been that good really. For a few years he was good, but he's fallen off a lot recently. He was declining last year too.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Skip Bayless is a fucking nutjob. Doesn't help either that he's a Cowboys fan, so I can't rip into _everything_ he says. Hell, he used to entertain me. When I used to work nights, I watched that show every morning after work. But wow. Some of the shit he says is just delusional. And he only disagrees most of the time for the sake of argument which I don't like.

And yes, MrMister. Always liked the guy. He always makes a game more entertaining, can't deny him that. Not so much this year though... I'm sure Belichek wasn't much of a fan of his inzone celebrations.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

He's even worse when it comes to basketball.

His disturbing love for Tebow has nothing on his hate for LeBron.

Well Cerbs, 85 can't have a endzone celebration if he doesn't get to the endzone. I would love to see how what he's gonna do if he ever gets that first TD this year.

But who cares about Ocho, as long as we've got the fucking boss GRONK.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Belichek is telling Brady not to throw it to Chad in the inzone because he doesn't want a penalty. That's gotta be it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

GRONK is ridiculous. He's huge, surprisingly fast and athletic for his size, and is always open. It's hilarious and awesome to watch him work.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

His 2nd TD against the Chiefs where he got chop blocked and landed on his neck, I was worried for a sec but then he got up like a fucking boss did his TD celebration and walked to the sidelines. Fucking GRONK!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I think Lebron fucked either Bayless's mom or sister or daughter and never called back.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



TKOK! said:


> I think Lebron fucked either Bayless's mom or sister or daughter and never called back.


So did Terrel Owens apparently.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

His mom must have been like a oreo cookie.

Does he hate any body else?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Albert Haynesworth. Michael Vick. 

Yeah... I'm starting to notice a trend here.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

those are understandable though. He's hated Lebron since he came into the league.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

He hated TO even after the guy took us to the playoffs for the first time in forever and it was his man crush Romo that blew the game for us against Seattle the same year. Instead of degrading Romo, he spent the entire morning shitting on Owens for his infamous interview after that game.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

yep t.o. fumbled that hold.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

why would anyone like a balding 20 year old? Come on now.

Vick should start winning and doing good again so I can laugh at the people that still hte him.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Vick should stop playing for the Eagles so I can stop hating him.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

sanders better get healthy so the young money crew can heat up going into the playoffs. ymc w/ ward dancing on sidelines and smiling for the camera is > anything else in the nfl.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Ward is an all time top 5 NFL Asian. Asian GOAT is DAT WIN obviously.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I wonder what WWF will have to say when the Colts destroy the Panthers with our awesome running game by Joseph Addia Donald Brown Delone Carter Donald Brown and our great passing from Peyton Manning Kerry Collins Curtis Painter.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Not the most exciting slate of games today, unfortunately. Oh well, I can't wait for Pittsburgh to make the Chiefs look credible tonight. This is gonna be hard to watch.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Early games aren't great but the later ones seem pretty good.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Early games, Bills vs Jets snoozefest and Vikings vs Falcons, late game Broncos vs Chargers lulfest, no fox game (fuck you fox, you never have late games here), SNF Steelers vs Chiefs? What's the point of even watching football this week?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Suh looking at at least a 2 game suspension.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Suh looking at at least a 2 game suspension.


Good, bad enough that he tried to stand on someone's groin, even worse that he came out and had the sheer gall to deny it, despite overwhelming video evidence :lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Early games, Bills vs Jets snoozefest and Vikings vs Falcons, late game Broncos vs Chargers lulfest, no fox game (fuck you fox, you never have late games here), SNF Steelers vs Chiefs? What's the point of even watching football this week?


chiefs are afc west elite you hater.

i'm not watching it once homeland comes on b/c homeland > football. but the last time i took that stance the steelers lost.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

lol at the 1:00 games I have to chose from today. The ones I don't get aren't any better though. What a bad week for football.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Hmm, lots of Skip hate here. But all that stuff Skip has been saying about LeBron for years is showing to be true. Now everyone is on the bandwagon Skip started on LeBron. He's right on T.O. too. He's nothing but a stat padding, team cancer. He's ruined every team he has ever been on. In fact, look at Cincy. Swept the division and damn good in 2009. They sign T.O. in 2010 and the exact same team is terrible. Now this year, T.O. is gone and the exact same team from 2009 in Cincy except Dalton is back to being good again. It's no coincidence. As for Tebow, well, it's damn sure ugly but he is 4-1. I don't agree with everything Skip says, but on most major issues he's hardcore sold on he's normally right. 

As for this weekend, yeah, I agree with you JM. Nothing really sticks out. Pats/Eagles.. I guess? Meh, just get me to the Steelers game tonight.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Why do I have a bad feeling Matt Leinart will have a good game?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

ugh at all game today.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

No good games until tommorow. I'm stuck watching Colts vs Panthers.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Matt Leinart probably will have a good game. I was hoping I could watch it so I can see him prove all these people wrong. Too bad I'm stuck with Bills/Jets or Vikes/Falcons.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Marv Albert commentating is always a win.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> Why do I have a bad feeling Matt Leinart will have a good game?


Because he's got a good offensive line, Arian Foster, Andre Johnson, and Owen Daniels on his team. Maybe he'll fumble a lot. He might not have more passes than Tebow.

...or not :lmao


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Thank God for NFL Sunday Ticket and RedZone channel. Especially today. RedZone just shows the action that matters, and I can just flip to whatever game if it's getting good. It's expensive, but I highly recommend it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

JAGUARS SCORE OFF TURNOVER!!!

And it wasn't Matt Leinart lol.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Foster fumbles! Jags recover for a defensive TD!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

TD Brownies! McCoy with a strike. Amazing, Greg Little dropped a TD pass earlier in the drive. Who knew the Browns could throw to the endzone twice in a drive?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Jared Allen had a face mask and horse collar on the same tackle, man does more than asked!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Houston looks absolutely terrible early in this game.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Jacksonville is missing 5 starters on defense. Both starting corners, their starting middle linebacker, and their best defensive player, DT Terrance Knighton. Houston better damn well win this game or there are some HUGE problems. 


BTW: Who saw LeGarrett Blount go air born and jump completely over that guy on the Titans?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Harry DOuglas TD in ATL.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

did i just see that Titans guy get oxygen after running an entire 90 yards? jesus christ thats pathetic.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Rush said:


> did i just see that Titans guy get oxygen after running an entire 90 yards? jesus christ thats pathetic.


Um go back to the soccer thread.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

You should have seen 400 pound Pat Williams have to roll off the field after running 60 yards and receive an oxygen mask.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Falcons cornerbacks are dropping like flies.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

TD Bills.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DH said:


> Um go back to the soccer thread.


why? becuase i criticised a so called athlete for getting an oxygen mask for running a little bit? grow up son.



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> You should have seen 400 pound Pat Williams have to roll off the field after running 60 yards and receive an oxygen mask.


:lmao


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Jacksonville whiffed big time with Gabbert. He's terrible. And to think, they could of drafted Christian Ponder, or even Andy Dalton. I mean, if you're going to reach and draft a QB way earlier than he should of been at least pick a good one.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Yeah Bills! You ain't out of it yet...


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

rookie quarterbacks usually suck in their rookie year.

bills are done in mind unless the bengals collapse. the jets just suck so if the bills lost that game i would declare them worse than miami.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Miami is winning the AFC East IMPULSE. Jets are the worst team in that division.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I remember Roman Harper running out of bounds last year cause he was out of breath. old fart.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I don't even have any of my fantasy players playing at 1:00 this week. Other than some guys on my bench. This is truly a Zzzzz week.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

LOL!! Wow!!! Horrible drop from Mercedes Lewis... That was so pathetic even the 15 fans that showed up for the game in Jax are booing.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

this day is almost like a by week for me.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Beanie Wells is destroying the Rams (surprise?).


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Stevie Johnson taking over Revis Island.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Nice catch by Roddy White.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

:lmao Sanchez so bad. 4-12 for 20 yards.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Lienhart 9-10 with a TD pass. Amazing....


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

WWF lets make a sig bet. NOW


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> Lienhart 9-10 with a TD pass. Amazing....


He still could fuck up, but it's not amazing. He's got a great cast of players helping him out.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> Lienhart 9-10 with a TD pass. Amazing....


CALLLLLLLLED IT.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Houston looks a lot better than they did the first few plays of this game. Shit happens, they adjusted and are now controlling this game.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Mark Sanchez you are just, just, just absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I'm even more impressed with Leinart because I don't think he's even thrown to Andre yet.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Stevie Johnson's abuse of Revis continues. TD Bills!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm even more impressed with Leinart because I don't think he's even thrown to Andre yet.


He hit Andre one time but there were penalties on the play. It's mostly been to Foster and the TEs.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Damn it Stevie you're doin work on my bench.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> WWF lets make a sig bet. NOW


Alright, bro.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

(Y)


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

LMAO nice kick.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Shout out to MJD for reaching 1,000 yards for the 3rd consecutive year.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> He hit Andre one time but there were penalties on the play. It's mostly been to Foster and the TEs.


Not really Tight end*s*. Daniels has negative yardage for the game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> Not really Tight end*s*. Daniels has negative yardage for the game.


He has a reception though right? I do wish that TD had been Daniels. I'm getting destroyed by Stevie Johnson among others.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Mare just got like his 5th kick of the year blocked. WHY? HOW?


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> He has a reception though right? I do wish that TD had been Daniels. I'm getting destroyed by Stevie Johnson among others.


Yeah, one catch for -1 yards lol.

Foster's been the primary receiver too. Other than the TD to the other TE. Don't recall his name.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Sanchez if you wanna be useful you could throw a TD to Holmes. When a WR has more rushing then receiving yards generally its not good.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Leinart's hurt?

Oh shit Houston.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> Yeah, one catch for -1 yards lol.
> 
> Foster's been the primary receiver too. Other than the TD to the other TE. Don't recall his name.


Leinart is out. TJ YATES ERA BEGINS.

And Daniels has positive yards now.:side:


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Why did the Panthers get rid of Kasay? He's still going strong. 

Either way, the Panthers should be disgusted with themselves. 2-8, and not looking all that great against a horrid, winless Colts team. They got a great rookie QB, very good O-Line, good run game with 2 good backs, 2 good TE's, and Steve Smith. Not to mention a decent defense even without Beason. 2-8, and looking meh against the Colts is just terrible. Man up, Panthers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Every time I see Jacoby Jones on my TV screen I just get pissed off.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

What happened to Leinart?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Dude the Panthers d is BAD. Like, awful. I know the Lions can put up points but they torched them for the last 3 quarters or so last week.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Left shoulder JM.



notorious_187 said:


> Every time I see Jacoby Jones on my TV screen I just get pissed off.


Your Texans hate cracks me up. Why do you hate Jacoby specifically?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> Leinart is out. TJ YATES ERA BEGINS.
> 
> And Daniels has positive yards now.:side:


Hell yeah!! TJ Yates, baby! Tar Heel pride! Yates owns Leinhart anyway.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I hate guys like him who talk the most shit but can't back it up. I actually like a couple players on the Texans. I like Arian Foster & J.J. Watt.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Maybe Houston should have gone after Orton after all. Tough luck for Matt.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> I hate guys like him who talk the most shit but can't back it up. I actually like a couple players on the Texans. I like Arian Foster & J.J. Watt.


Ah that's understandable. I didn't know he talked shit. He definitely can't back it up save the odd punt return.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Damn, Leinart just has the worst fucking luck. Finally get the big start & he gets hammered before the Half. fpalm


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Why are the Browns beating the Bengals by 10 in Cincy?


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Aid180 said:


> Maybe Houston should have gone after Orton after all. Tough luck for Matt.


Do we know they didn't? Wouldn't have mattered much, they would have gotten him with waiver rules.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> Why are the Browns beating the Bengals by 10 in Cincy?


Don't ask why, just hope they keep it up.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

LOL! I didn't even notice this during the game. But watching highlights of the Bills/Jets game they showed Stevie Johnson's TD dance and he acted like he shot himself in the leg like Plaxico, LOL!! Get rid for a shit storm from the media/league over that.





> Don't ask why, just hope they keep it up.


Very true. Now if they'd only do this to the Ravens.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> Do we know they didn't? Wouldn't have mattered much, they would have gotten him with waiver rules.


I heard they didn't try for him. I'm not to sure what the waiver wire order was at that point though. All I know was that The Cowboys, Chiefs, and Bears had waiver claims and The Bears were number 29 on the list.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

It's the 4th anniversary of his death; RIP Sean Taylor.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Aid180 said:


> I heard they didn't try for him. I'm not to sure what the waiver wire order was at that point though. All I know was that The Cowboys, Chiefs, and Bears had waiver claims and The Bears were number 29 on the list.


Is it not just worst team to best team? With all required Tie breakers.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

DeAngelo made that look easy.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The defense made it easy.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> Is it not just worst team to best team? With all required Tie breakers.


No, I believe it's worst to best, by conference, with the conference the guy was cut from getting first dibs. Chicago was 29th because only 3 teams had better records in the NFC.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

So worst to best of the AFC then worst to best of the NFL. Kinda odd rule. I guess they want the penalty for waiving a player to be that he could quite possibly come back to hurt you if he's in the same conference.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

CJ Spiller and those 1 and 2 yard gains are really making this Bills offense move.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> Is it not just worst team to best team? With all required Tie breakers.


Not quite. It involves a few other factors including recent waiver transactions going to the back of the list.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Benie Wells in Jim Brown mode today... Well, not really. But a career day for him.


And man, Ponder lost like 20 yards on that sack. But it took them 45 seconds to throw the damn flag... Wtf..


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The Titans make me chuckle.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

i'm watchin redzone and they keep showing the titans/bucs game shit looks hilarious, 2 INT's and 5 fumbles


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Keller has been pretty beastly today.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

fuck you dustin keller for showing up the week i put you in the bench


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Painter to Wayne, that was a beautiful throw. Damn.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DH said:


> The Titans make me chuckle.


I'm going to do more than chuckle if the Panthers let the Colts come back and beat them today.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Keisel's Grizzle Adams beard frightens me.:sad:


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Nice catch Cromartee.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The Bills might just be best off abandoning the run for the last quarter. Spiller hasn't broken a run longer then about 7 yards I think.

:lmao Cromartie you bum.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Nice concentration by Brad Smith. Tie Game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Patrick Peterson is a BEAST


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

CHRIS JOHNSON HAS 100 YARDS RUSHING. 

HE'S BACK AGAIN GUYS.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

TD Bills! Way to go, Jets. Bahaha!

Patrick Peterson has tied the NFL record for punt return TD's in a season with 4.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

CJ2K42DAYS


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> CJ2K42DAYS


He also had 100 yards versus the Browns, so CJ2K43DAYS~!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Patrick Peterson is a monster on the punt returns.

However on defense, you don't lie Michael Crabtree torch you like he did last week.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> CJ2K42DAYS


Fudge that, CJ2K4EVER!! God created CJ as a runningback in his own image.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Texans are in deep shit. Leinart was showing that stacking the box wouldn't work, but TJ Yates can't do shit.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Is Leinhart done for a long time or what? Any diagnosis?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

:lmao Falcons punt returns, let's get blocked in to the ball and let the other team have it uncontested.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> Is Leinhart done for a long time or what? Any diagnosis?


They haven't said or I haven't heard.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Yeah, Pat Pete has been very average in coverage this year, but an amazing returner. Damn near validating his draft position based on his punt returns alone.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I was wondering where AJ Green was. Haden's kept him quiet all day. 

Joe Haden will be the best corner in the league in a few years btw.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

TD Panthers. That should put the mighty Colts away. 

Bengals back in it. Come on, Brownies! Hold on!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I read that Leinart has a collarbone injury. That's most likely bad.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I can't believe the Vikings are bringing a fight to Atlanta. That would be a very bad lose were Atlanta to lose.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Texans should bring back Favre! :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Not really sure what can happen to a collar bone other than a break. In which case yes, he's likely done.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Jesus, the Titans/Bucs game has been turnovers + special teams. Good game I guess, but definitely ugly at times.

Edit: Touchdown Percy Harvin. Nice catch.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> Not really sure what can happen to a collar bone other than a break. In which case yes, he's likely done.


Exactly. The fact he hasn't come back points to a break.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Atlanta had a LB on Harvin :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

That 4 and 12 play was nice.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Atlanta had a LB on Harvin :lmao


Bad decision or the worst decision? Maybe next time it'll be an interior lineman.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Atlanta had a LB on Harvin :lmao


My first thought :lmao

Tampa 2 just got fucked hard.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

lulz @ a 56 Yd TD by Painter.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I missed Jared Allen taking over long snapping duties for Minnesota :lmao

Atlanta blind sided the starter on coverage earlier in the game and gave him a concussion.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

So, Sherrod Martin's a fucking bum.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

REGGIE WAYNE shows up


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I missed Jared Allen taking over long snapping duties for Minnesota :lmao
> 
> Atlanta blind sided the starter on coverage earlier in the game and gave him a concussion.


That's hilarious. Allen should take over RB duties too until AP gets back. THREE WAY PLAYER.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I missed Jared Allen taking over long snapping duties for Minnesota :lmao
> 
> Atlanta blind sided the starter on coverage earlier in the game and gave him a concussion.


Really? They've been talking about it a lot.

I would just like to point out that despite the fact that even though some of us (myself included) said today's early games blew, the team with the biggest lead right now is the Schaub/Leinart-less Texans :|


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Pilares is just what Carolina's shitty special teams needed. How could he get tackled by the fucking kicker, though? Shit...


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Dammit PaINTer.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Houston/Jax has some awful QB play by both teams.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I thought Choice went to the Red Skins.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

They cut him, too.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Choice is going for the most times cut in a season record.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Leinart in a sling. Broken collarbone for sure.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Choice is going for the most times cut in a season record.


Moss is getting nervous.

Edit: CJ2K.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

CJ2K is killin it right now, so glad i made that trade haha.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

HARVIN.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Curtis Painter carving up this pass defense. fpalm


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Panthers are so bad. 

Beanie Baby over 200 yards for the day. Dayum.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Need new safeties & Morris Claiborne.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

PaINTer you FUCKHEAD


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Why did the Vikings go for it?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

HAHA, PICKED IN THE ENDZONE.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

That was a great INT to seal it for Carolina.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

TD Jets


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

That's it,the Texans are cursed.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I hate you painter so much, you ugly motherfucker


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Freeman :lmao


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Jesus christ, CJ almost at 200 now.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Chris Johnson is mauling the Bucs D. This is funny.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Tampa's really sucked since they lost to the 49ers. They've won what? One game since then?


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Stevie Johnson just beat Revis clean and dropped the ball fpalm


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Stevie Johnson should blame God for that drop.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Fitzpatrick should probably stop running for 4 yards.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Stevie Johnson :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Texans hang on to barely beat Jax. Houston is now in deep shit. Jax totally shut down Foster putting multiple players on him in the flat and stacking the box. 

AJ GREEN


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Am I the only one that noticed CJ had 190 yard day with 23 carries?


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Am I the only one that noticed CJ had 190 yard day with 23 carries?


Nope. That stadown guy and I have been like OMGUS all day.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Am I the only one that noticed CJ had 190 yard day with 23 carries?


Thought you said he was done, bro. lol


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I needed more from CJ. IT WASN'T ENOUGH.

Kinda joking. Awesome day for him.


----------



## Sinister Shadows

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Tenn/TB was one of the ugliest/sloppiest game I've seen in a while (and the rain isn't enough of an excuse)


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Well BGE looks like he's gonna have a good game.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The Patriots D is just looking staggered out there thus far.

Thank God Shady has 2 cinder blocks for hands.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I'm calling a Kyle Arrington pick before the end of the 1st half.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm calling a Kyle Arrington pick before the end of the 1st half.


Doesn't have he have around 10? That's not exactly going out on a limb.

Good to see the Eagles receivers can't catch. 

Brady engage.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Looks like we're going to have the same title two weeks in a row.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Matt Leinart has a broken collarbone, dude is done for the year.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Nice sig, Kisses.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Kisses is more pessimistic than me.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Say what you want about Tebow as a thrower, the amount of easy catches I've seen from his receivers is just shocking.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Meh, I actually don't mind the Eagles, it helps that most people hate them.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Painter = ugliest player in the NFL. No ****.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Well done Patriots. Keep it up. More GRONK next time.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

AJ GREEN and the best team in the AFC are fun to watch.

Texans are cursed. They should just fold the franchise and try again a decade later.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Even though I'm a die-hard Texans hater, I feel so damn bad for Matt Leinart. He finally got his shot, he was playing good, and now it's all over.


----------



## JM

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> Well done Patriots. Keep it up. More GRONK next time.


*Hernandez


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> Painter = ugliest player in the NFL. No ****.


T-sizzle gives him a run for his money.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JM said:


> *Hernandez


*Gronk


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> T-sizzle gives him a run for his money.









T Sizzle ran him down, kicked his ass, & took his damn money.

Ball So Hard University


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> Even though I'm a die-hard Texans hater, I feel so damn bad for Matt Leinart. He finally got his shot, he was playing good, and now it's all over.


Yeah Houston would've been fine with Leinart. TJ Yates is terrible. I like comeback stories and Leinart's ended too quickly.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Wow. Eagles secondary dismantled.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

That was an awesome play by Brady, keeping himself alive. And great catch/run by Branch.

Pats now up 14-10.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Brady leading by example, pure brilliance. Patriots in the lead.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> T Sizzle ran him down, kicked his ass, & took his damn money.
> 
> *Ball So Hard University*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bTak7rg0DiI

Brady i love you throwing TD's but give them to Wes, Gronk and Hernandez fuck you green-ellis for makeing me put you on the bench and now you jave 2 td's.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Young gets intercepted.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

:lmao Pats missing a 39 yard FG. TURNING POINT.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Big time miscommunication with Young & DeSean.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Bear TD by Johnny Knox!


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

TD Welker...wow.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Aha, so I guess you guys thought the Eagles had a chance huh?


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Great play, Brady to Welker. Too easy!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> Aha, so I guess you guys thought the Eagles had a chance huh?


You better hope this post doesn't bite you in the ass because if the Eagles do manage to win then I'll never let you live it down.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Bears need a new QB. This isn't working. Terrible pass, looks like he just didn't want to throw it away.

Great effort from Forte and the RT though, Forte bolted down the field, that was some crazy speed and to see a lineman run all the way down to make that tackle was great.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

DeSean Jackson is a fucking pussy.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

what did he do?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> what did he do?


He was scared to catch a TD cause he may have been hit. Real receivers go after ball and take the hit like a man.

Don't get me wrong I'm glad he's a pussy cause the Eagles didn't score a TD.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

yeah, 2 minutes= 1 full quarter for Brady.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> He was scared to catch a TD cause he may have been hit. Real receivers go after ball and take the hit like a man.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I'm glad he's a pussy cause the Eagles didn't score a TD.


So are the Eagles your least favorite team?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> So are the Eagles your least favorite team?


Right now yes. Monday it will be the Giants.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Brady runs like the field its made of peanut butter and yet still get a chunk of yards.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Wes needs to start catching some of these.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Man, this Bears game is hard to watch. They are keeping it close, but the lack of offense and Hanie's poor throwing is concerning me greatly.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> Right now yes. Monday it will be the Giants.


Guess you will be cheering hard for Brees and the Saints tomorrow.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Charmqn said:


> Guess you will be cheering hard for Brees and the Saints tomorrow.


Yes that's a safe assumption.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

just saw the stevie johnson's touchdown celebrations :no:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I thought the TD celebration was funny.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I haven't seen it but it does sound funny to me.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

na man not cool

Grossmen has gone 25 straight games with a turnover:lmao


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Pats should have been playing on Thanksgiving, would have been very apt for what Brady's doing to the eagles secondary. Great stuff from Welker again for the TD.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Gotta love how Julian Edelman plays offense, defense, kick return, punt return, and special teams.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

guy can do it all, i want brady to throw another 99 yard pass to wes again.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> Gotta love how Julian Edelman plays offense, defense, kick return, punt return, and special teams.


Football Player for sure.

LOL Eagles just suck.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Yep the Eagles do suck.

But I'm pissed because GRONK only has like two catches.

So is it safe to say that MrMister likes the Patriots again?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Yes, the Patriots are fucking awesome. UNSTOPPABLE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I do not like DeSean Jackson. He just comes off as a douche to me.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

:lmao DeSean Jackson is terrible. How do you drop that TD? :lmao Love it.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Chargers inability to close this game is gonna bite them in the ass, and against Tebow in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Ridley just rushed for a positive gain?

Oh my god the Eagles really are horrible.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*DeSean "please don't hit me" Jackson ballin' like a playa!*


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Anyone see that Helu TD? Spectacular. Bout' time Shannahan is starting him.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Eagles got that win from the giants last week and started thinking they were the shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

THE FUCKING GRONK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Raiders kicker just had a 80 yard punt.

Brady to Gronk (Y)


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*










is tougher than 










*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I think Brady is in FUCK all this talk for Aaron Rodgers for MVP mode.

lol lc.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Tim Tebow runs for a 1st down on 3rd & 6, gets pulled back for holding.

He then looks for the endzone, looks for all intents and purposes that Eric Decker will catch it, but no, referee misses the most obvious pass interference you will ever see. Fuck off.

Edit: VON MILLER WITH DAT SACK.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*I love the shots of the disappointed Eagles fans. I wish they would just keep a camera on them all game long and put it down in the corner. *


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Grossmen with a BESTLY Throw.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

So much for the Dream Team eh? I mean, people were comparing them to the Heat. But at least the Heat made it to the playoffs.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Well, Scobee is somewhere laughing his ass off.

Seems his assessment was correct, DeSean is "a tiny bastard".


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



LadyCroft said:


> *I love the shots of the disappointed Eagles fans. I wish they would just keep a camera on them all game long and put it down in the corner. *


haha I know. You have all those forms of dejection, then they go right to a group of Japanese fans with their cameras.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Aww man, I love it when we're blowing a team out so bad they switch it to another game.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Charmqn said:


> haha I know. You have all those forms of dejection, then they go right to a group of Japanese fans with their cameras.


*lol I loved the Japanese fans shot. :lmao*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Tebow Tebowing. DECKER

I'd rather watch the Patriots crush, but whatever.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Shit.

Tebow Time in full effect.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Is Tebow really about to Tebow again?

Can he not win a game in the first 55 minutes?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I'll mark if we win this game. Like I said though we should be ahead already, that was as blatant a pass interference call you'll ever see.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

NO TEBOW FOR YOU MY FRIEND!!!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Looks like Tebow time will include the final drive, and overtime today. In Tebow I trust.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Game tied at 13. Tebow Time.

Big Defensive stand here please Denver, how about that Orange Crush?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

You're not Tebow, Hanie. You should of thrown that TD pass 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Big sack by Elvis Dumervil, what a fucking partnership VonDoom is.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*John Elway needs to start using a Vince McMahon strut as he walks down to the sideline.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

:lmao: Refs fucking up the OT rules.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Here we go, one fucking score Broncos, PLEASE.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Ohhh man. Broncos got the rock first.


*Looks at watch* It's Tebow time!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Broncos and Bengals seem very similar to me. Young teams that no one thought had a chance, but with their great defenses and surprising play by their young offensive players they have managed some good wins. Only difference is that Dalton and Greene seem to have great chemistry and give legit hope and Tebow is just Tebowing.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Nice 3rd Down stand by....

The Chargers D?

Good thing they pissed it away with the Punt return.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I think Tebow could of got that yard on 4th and 1. But good special teams play from Denver. But they just gave up like 15 yards on a Mathews run.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

:lmao Phillip Rivers


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

3rd & 9 for San Diego, make that 3rd & 14 for a delay of game.

Big stop here Broncos, come on...

YES.

Von Miller with the pass rush YET AGAIN. He's a fucking revelation


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

:lmao Haine.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

:lmao at Caleb Hanie


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Hanie :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

What did Hanie do?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

It's close, but I'm not sure that's a first.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> What did Hanie do?


Went to spike the ball but botched it and got ruled for intentional grounding, ending the game


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> What did Hanie do?


Tried to fake spike but got intentional grounding.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> What did Hanie do?


Tried too fake spike the ball with 4 seconds left and got called for intentional grounding.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Damn it Hanie. Such a rough game to watch. Offense couldn't do anything all day.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

How do you botch a spike?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Come on, Fox, really? It's 4th and 1/2 yard. QB sneak with Tebow.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Come on Chargers, drop trowel and shit on Tebow's comeback.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I think its that time when Rivers chokes away the game with a pick six.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I think this will end as a tie to be honest.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



EFC Bronco said:


> I think this will end as a tie to be honest.


I was just thinking that. If SD doesn't get it done here, it'll be a tie or Denver will win with a defensive TD.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I think its that time when Rivers chokes away the game with a pick six.


That way tebow gets all the credit again :side:


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Dumb move by Fox not to go for it. Chargers will win it on this drive.


Mathews big run to the 35. Game over. Next time go for it when it's 4th and 1/2 John Fox!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

35 yard line, game over.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



EFC Bronco said:


> 35 yard line, game over.


He missed one earlier. You never know.

LOL he lost 4 yards. That's huge.

53 yarder s tough.

OMG timeout and it was BLOCKED!!!!!
:lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

53 yarder attempt.

DENVER TO :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*:lmao X a billion*


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I could really cry at that.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Timeout before the block.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Yeah I didn't think he'd make that. Denver doesn't need much to get into FG range themselves now.

That 4 yard stuff on 3rd Down was HUGE.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*fox doesn't have to jump off of a bridge now.*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Here we go, time for Tebow to shit the bed.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

YES!!!! COME THE FUCK ON DENVER!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

What happened? What is everyone laughing at?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

LOL! Goddamn you're a worthless coach, John Fox. But then again, this is the dumbass who stuck with Delhomme 2 years longer than he should have.

You don't go for it on 4th and 1/2 with Tebow as your QB, and you botch the T.O. on the FG block?

Edit: You're damn lucky he missed. Because Fox has tried his hardest to blow this.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

He missed, :lmao.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What happened? What is everyone laughing at?


Denver blocked a field goal, however the second before that happened Fox called a timeout. However it wasn't really that funny looking back, San Diego's line heard the whistle so had the timeout not been called, we wouldn't have got the block in.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What happened? What is everyone laughing at?


Denver called timeout and Denver blocked the kick. Didn't matter, cause SD missed after that.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Damn, already only 2 minutes left in OT.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Give us 10 more yards, come on.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

McGahee wins it for Denver again.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

OHHHH!!!! IT'S TEB..... MCGAHEE TIME!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Unreal, game over.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Chargers you suck.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

WILLIS TEBOWING!!!

Game over.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

WILLIS MCFUCKINGAHEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Tebow time indeed. 5-1 as a starter.

Ok, enough of this Broncos crap. Let's get to the days main event. The Steelers, baby!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Tebow wins again, lol.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The new thread title should be

Tebow: He Tebows so good, his teammates inherit it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Chargers suck, Rivers especially sucks I really hope no one argues he's elite ever again, and the Broncos are tebowing together now.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

this must be the end for norv turner right?


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Raiders are still the class of the division. all those *** analysts on ESPN were claiming the Bears had an easy schedule against the AFC West. Raiders aren't easy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> this must be the end for norv turner right?


Yeah he's finally done. Wouldn't be surprised if he's fired tomorrow. But yeah, he definitely won't be their coach next year.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



scrilla said:


> Raiders are still the class of the division. all those *** analysts on ESPN were claiming the Bears had an easy schedule against the AFC West. Raiders aren't easy.


Get serious. The Bears kill the Raiders if Cutler wasn't injured.


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

This needs to be said.

You know that coaching staff over at San Diego. Their faces better not show up next year. John Fox was begging the Chargers (in his own way) to win that game, and they blew it.

With all that talent, this happened. Nice job, Chargers. You guys are the Philadelphia Eagles of the AFC. Much lesser than the sum of their parts.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Tim Tebow is one of the weirdest QBs I have ever seen but yet, he still finds ways to win. Lol...This is hilarious. The Tebowing continues.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> Get serious. The Bears kill the Raiders if Cutler wasn't injured.


Bro everytime I look at your avatar I think it's Zach Galifianakis from The Hangover. But then I look at your sig and realize it's not.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



notorious_187 said:


> Bro everytime I look at your avatar I think it's Zach Galifianakis from The Hangover. But then I look at your sig and realize it's not.


Brett Keisel would eat Zach Galifianakis, and his children alive for supper.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Brett Keisel's beard is seriously one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Schottenheimer went 14-2 and was let go, I'll be laughing my ass off if Norv gets to miss the playoffs two years in a row without a winning record and is kept.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Schottenheimer went 14-2 and was let go, I'll be laughing my ass off if Norv gets to miss the playoffs two years in a row without a winning record and is kept.


People talked about Schotty's post-season record when they let him go. But come on, he was 14-2 with that team. I think it was a terrible move. But if you are going to remove him then get someone better than damn Norv Turner. He is the main reason the Chargers underachieve year after year. He's like Wade Phillips, great coordinator, terrible head coach. He should of never been hired, and it's insane he's been around this long.



> Brett Keisel's beard is seriously one of the best I've ever seen.


Amen.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Lots of black and yellow in that KC crowd! Cowboys are America's team? Get serious. It's the Steelers!

Come on, let's kill Palko and get to 8-3. We can't afford a slip up.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Getting very tired of Tebow mania.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

The rest of the country is sick of Cowboy mania.

Just die already Jerry Jones.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Cerbs said:


> Getting very tired of Tebow mania.


Who cares Eagles lost. If the Saints can beat the Giants it'll be a pretty damn good weekend (ok Monday is the new week but yeah), perfect even.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Oh man. The teams are fighting before the game even starts? I love it. Come on, Steelers. Crush these guys.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I was always a big Turner fan, dating back to his time with the Niners when he somehow made Alex Smith look like a decent QB, and in Smith's second season behind a bad o-line no less. But after this latest implosion, he has to go.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



CM Dealer said:


> I was always a big Turner fan, dating back to his time with the Niners when he somehow made Alex Smith look like a decent QB, and in Smith's second season behind a bad o-line no less. But after this latest implosion, he has to go.


He can be a good OC, just like Wade Phillips can be a good DC, but neither are HC's.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Bowe!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Motherfuck, Polamalu is down after the big hit.

Come on, damn it. These fuckers have only scored 2 TD's in like their last 3 games and they come out tonight and just take the ball right down the fucking field.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Troy is down


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...awesomely-bad-flop?module=HP11_headline_stack

:lmao


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Boom, 3-0!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DH said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...awesomely-bad-flop?module=HP11_headline_stack
> 
> :lmao


LOL! He should play for the Duke Blue Devils, or San Antonio Spurs flopping like that.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

that flop was #AMAZING


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Antonio Brown = Beast Mode!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DH said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...awesomely-bad-flop?module=HP11_headline_stack
> 
> :lmao


*:lmao I bet he played soccer in high school.*


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Chiefs recover!!!! FUCK YES! HALI BABY!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Are you fucking kidding??


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

What hurts even more is that Moore's only on the team because he had a few good games in our 08 Superbowl run.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

*The ol fumble into the endzone gag....



*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

that is what the cheifs needed, cause the Steelers were moving the ball


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DH said:


> What hurts even more is that Moore's only on the team because he had a few good games in our 08 Superbowl run.


Ditto. Why the fuck was he carrying the ball there anyway? And Troy is still benched.. Not good. I swear we better not a pull a Ravens and lose to this damn shit team.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

fpalm


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Errr, since when do we get turnovers?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

KEISEL!!!!!!!!

FEAR THE BEARD!!!!

That's more like it!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

BEARD POWER


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I sense a missed FG.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Goin' for it on 4th down.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

edit: nvm lol


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

He's challenging the fumble, actually.

Well, this game is going exactly as planned. Shit, shit, and more shit. BRB, choosing a new team to cheer for.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I sense they call it a fumble.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DH said:


> He's challenging the fumble, actually.
> 
> Well, this game is going exactly as planned. Shit, shit, and more shit. BRB, choosing a new team to cheer for.


I just don't get it. KC has been dead dog pretty much all year. Now they have Palko, and we are coming off a bye and should be pretty healthy and KC comes out like the damn Packers or something. Ridiculous.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> I just don't get it. KC has been dead dog pretty much all year. Now they have Palko, and we are coming off a bye and should be pretty healthy and KC comes out like the damn Packers or something. Ridiculous.


We make every quarterback look like Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> I just don't get it. KC has been dead dog pretty much all year. Now they have Palko, and we are coming off a bye and should be pretty healthy and KC comes out like the damn Packers or something. Ridiculous.


Injuries, bro. 

They actually have a decent team if they're healthy.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Ugh this is coming back.

Any run of 5+ yards we get is because of a hold.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

i may dislike the steelers but Ben can do some amazing things


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Aaron Rodgers? :lmao

KC isn't that bad. They're not good cause of injuries, but they're not just going to lay down.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Sacked!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

306 sacks in his career. Ben is a beast. Too bad we are getting beasted on in this game thus far.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Palko fpalm. what a fucking noodle arm he has.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

PALKO


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Aaron Rodgers doesn't throw INTs.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Inside the 10? Give the ball to Moore!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

IKE TAYLOR!!! Big pick!! There we go. That's the Chiefs I was expecting and the Steelers D I was also expecting.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

There's an alarming rate of Steeler fans on this board.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Perfect Poster said:


> There's an alarming rate of Steeler fans on this board.


Yeah they have a nice sized bandwagon.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> Yeah they have a nice sized bandwagon.


Pretty much, lol.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Perfect Poster said:


> There's an alarming rate of Steeler fans on this board.


Because unlike the Cowboys, the Steelers are the REAL America's team. Just look at this board, and 1/3 of Arrowhead tonight is Black and Yellow.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> Because unlike the Cowboys, the Steelers are the REAL America's team. Just look at this board, and 1/3 of Arrowhead tonight is Black and Yellow.


Stop it. Dallas is the most popular team and have been for decades. They might fall off now and then but even being a spared affair team they're more popular than the Steelers.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Didn't give up a TD, thank god.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> Stop it. Dallas is the most popular team and have been for decades. They might fall off now and then but even being a spared affair team they're more popular than the Steelers.


...Which is Dallas's problem. Romo and co. have no chance because they're constantly reminded and compared to Aikman and co. I'm so tired of Michael Irvin acting like he's still some 20-some year old receiver owning and stuff. Ugh he pisses me off.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> Stop it. Dallas is the most popular team and have been for decades. They might fall off now and then but even being a spared affair team they're more popular than the Steelers.


I dunno man, Wrestlingforum.com is a good place to gauge the popularity of an NFL team. Carolina must be the 2nd most popular team in the league, based on here.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

DAT PALKO.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Get Palko off the fucking field, jesus christ.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

put orton in the game.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



MrMister said:


> Stop it. Dallas is the most popular team and have been for decades. They might fall off now and then but even being a spared affair team they're more popular than the Steelers.


I don't see Cowboy fans flooding every road game they play like the Steelers. And you know that America's Team label the Cowboys have? You know why they have it? Because Art Rooney turned it down in 1977. So they went to the second choice, the Cowboys, even though Landry did not want it either.



Oh, and ANOTHER INT!!! Good job, Steel Curtain. Let's get a TD this time though.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

I'm guessing we're gonna see a Stanzi appearance.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> put orton in the game.


He isn't dressed.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Pouncey's hurt? 

*sigh*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

this game should be 28-3 by now


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DH said:


> Pouncey's hurt?
> 
> *sigh*


I think they said he was sick, not injured. Sucks for tonight, but at least it isn't an injury.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Given that every new fan who comes into the NFL bandwagons on Pittsburgh, they just might be the most popular.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

What a joke call on Flowers.

edit: nvm no call.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

HALI!!!!! WHAT A BEAST!

sry for the dbl post.

fuck, that sucks.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

This game has been ugly.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Mendenhall looks like a fuckin' clown when he runs.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



WWF said:


> Given that every new fan who comes into the NFL bandwagons on Pittsburgh, they just might be the most popular.


If it makes you feel better Newton's probably inspiring some people to hop on the Carolina bandwagon. Now's the best time too while they have a shit record because we all know they're gonna be a contender in the (near) future.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



DH said:


> This game has been ugly.


We will have had some luck on our side if we get this win. KC is outplaying us easy thus far. We are in this from Palko sucking.


TD Baby!!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Chris Collinsworth: "BEN WENT THROUGH HIS PROGRESSIONS LIKE EVERY NFL QUARTERBACK SHOULD AND COMPLETED THE PASS. OH MAH GOD! OH MAH GOD!"


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Anyone watching the Grey Cup right now? i'm switching back n forth between games.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

let me resize it


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> let me resize it


:lmao


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Incredibly Hawt said:


> let me resize it


LMAO! Good stuff.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Polamalu looks to be done for the night.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



JCarbo04 said:


> I don't see Cowboy fans flooding every road game they play like the Steelers. And you know that America's Team label the Cowboys have? You know why they have it? Because Art Rooney turned it down in 1977. So they went to the second choice, the Cowboys, even though Landry did not want it either.


The stupid title doesn't even matter. Dallas is more popular than the Steelers. It's not a big deal, I was just correcting you is all. You guys got ultimate scoreboard with the most SB wins. Not sure about that Art Rooney thing, but I really don't care to look into it.

This game could be worse, the QBs could be TJ Yates and Blaine Gabbert/Luke McCown.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

why do NFL games go for so long? Not normally awake or at home to watch games when they're broadcast live but this half time feels likes its gone for ages. Is it just for advertising? or is there something else that i'm missing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Rush said:


> why do NFL games go for so long? Not normally awake or at home to watch games when they're broadcast live but this half time feels likes its gone for ages. Is it just for advertising? or is there something else that i'm missing.


Yeah it's ads. Halftime is only like 15 minutes. But the games last so long because of lame commercials. We hate it too.

I mean there are actual TV timeouts during each game, time set aside just for commercials.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Picked!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

60 minutes of football and 120 minutes of commercials. :side:

lolRoethisberger.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

yeah, i've got used to watching games that aren't not broadcast live. Down here because the games are on either early morning (or the middle of the day on a Monday like this one) they usually broadcast a few games in a better timeslot and they cut down the time heaps on them. Almost like a highlights package except its the entire game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

seems like Australia gets a better version of the NFL than America. 


I hope Ben gets picked off again. Its only fitting since he seems to really want to go deep.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

:lmao Fake Punt Swag

Chiefs are going to get owned but at least it's entertaining.


----------



## Rush

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

we get better coverage of the English Premier League than the English.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*



Rush said:


> we get better coverage of the *English Premier League* than the English.


What's that? soccer?

fpalm Battle


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Yeah that would've been a decent gain there. Kinda like the season for the poor Chiefs.


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

All I want for Christmas is a brand new offensive line.

Edit: "Amazing defensive performance". Well yes, the Chiefs defense has been good, but it doesn't help when our offense is an embarrassment. 

I'm gonna write a letter to the league and ask them not to give the Steelers any night games because they're horrendous to watch. Seeing as they're more interested in money these days, surely I could pitch that shit games like this aren't bringing in the ratings.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

the steelers deserve to lose


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Lol, Palko. What a bum.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Dwayne bowe is a bitch


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Kansas City fought their ass off but Palko just can't do it...or could he? What was Bowe doing?


----------



## DH

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Nice effort by Bowe.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Bowe's a bitch.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

FUCK


----------



## Magic

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Palko? That's not his fault his receiver is as much of a pussy as Desean, hell at least Desean touches the ball instead of putting his hands down.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*








Palko is such garbage & Bowe makers him worse, fleeing from contact. 

Chiefs went Chiefs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Agreed with those saying it wasn't Palko. Bowe tarded that route and gave no effort to go after that ball.



DH said:


> Nice effort by Bowe.


Add Bowe to the list.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Vince Young been doing the Tebow before Tebow even knew how to Tebow.(THE NFL Thr*

Agreed Bowe should have put his arms up but maybe Palko should actually throw the ball on target and not 10 feet above his head.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Just as soft as Troy Polamalu's hair during a shampoo commercial. (N*

working title... :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Just as soft as Troy Polamalu's hair during a shampoo commercial. (N*

What was it before? It was Boye softer than... I didn't see the rest of it.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Just as soft as Troy Polamalu's hair during a shampoo commercial. (N*

i'm glad ike taylor and keenan lewis learned how to catch a ball. i almost had an heart attack when ike caught an int. i thought i was hallucinating. i'm going to credit carnell lake for everything. he's the greatest coach ever.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Just as soft as Troy Polamalu's hair during a shampoo commercial. (N*

Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's Hair

Better & shorter ^


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Just as soft as Troy Polamalu's hair during a shampoo commercial. (N*

^ Agreed with WWF.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Just as soft as Troy Polamalu's hair during a shampoo commercial. (N*

but I bet his softer during those commercials. :side:

UDK, there was no other title. I had enter too early on accident.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

bruce arians better retire after this year or i might just stop watching the nfl. this deep ball obsession is killing me. the team can't have a regular check down, or heath can't be heath more often, but forgetting intermediate routes is stupid. you think the oc would know wallace can run more than one route and so can brown. 

i really dislike his playcalling and i feel guilty for bashing the competence of a cancer survivor. ben is just as awful too when he calls the play but he can be forgiven b/c of the saunders td.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Just as soft as Troy Polamalu's hair during a shampoo commercial. (N*

I've just been reading over the last few pages after watching much of the game.

Not sure about the title... I don't see what was "soft" about that play... "Dumber than a bucket of rocks", maybe.

The post that really made me laugh was one a few pages back about Pitt deserving to lose, which is even funnier when I couple it with another that claimed people bandwagon on Pitt & that Pitt is one of the most-popular teams. I'd say that most think Pitt deserves to lose most games, regardless of injuries or opponents, & that they are one of the most-popular teams... *TO HATE*.

Honestly, watching the 2nd half, any time I read, "Flag" on my screen, I new it would be against the Steelers. But as I told the person watching the game with me, it's not the calls that bother me, but the things they don't call.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Nice title. Ugly win, they all count though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Just as soft as Troy Polamalu's hair during a shampoo commercial. (N*



TJChurch said:


> I've just been reading over the last few pages after watching much of the game.
> 
> Not sure about the title... I don't see what was "soft" about that play... "Dumber than a bucket of rocks", maybe.
> 
> The post that really made me laugh was one a few pages back about Pitt deserving to lose, which is even funnier when I couple it with another that claimed people bandwagon on Pitt & that Pitt is one of the most-popular teams. I'd say that most think Pitt deserves to lose most games, regardless of injuries or opponents, & that they are one of the most-popular teams... *TO HATE*.
> 
> Honestly, watching the 2nd half, any time I read, "Flag" on my screen, I new it would be against the Steelers. But as I told the person watching the game with me, it's not the calls that bother me, but the things they don't call.


it was soft because he put his hand up calling for the ball, and didn't even bother to make an attempt with the game on the line. Just to avoid a hard tackle.

You play to win the game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Just as soft as Troy Polamalu's hair during a shampoo commercial. (N*



TJChurch said:


> I've just been reading over the last few pages after watching much of the game.
> 
> Not sure about the title... I don't see what was "soft" about that play... "Dumber than a bucket of rocks", maybe.
> 
> The post that really made me laugh was one a few pages back about Pitt deserving to lose, which is even funnier when I couple it with another that claimed people bandwagon on Pitt & that Pitt is one of the most-popular teams. I'd say that most think Pitt deserves to lose most games, regardless of injuries or opponents, & that they are one of the most-popular teams... *TO HATE*.
> 
> Honestly, watching the 2nd half, any time I read, "Flag" on my screen, I new it would be against the Steelers. *But as I told the person watching the game with me, it's not the calls that bother me, but the things they don't call.*


I feel like this sometimes too.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Just as soft as Troy Polamalu's hair during a shampoo commercial. (N*



TJChurch said:


> I've just been reading over the last few pages after watching much of the game.
> 
> Not sure about the title... I don't see what was "soft" about that play... "Dumber than a bucket of rocks", maybe.
> 
> The post that really made me laugh was one a few pages back about Pitt deserving to lose, which is even funnier when I couple it with another that claimed people bandwagon on Pitt & that Pitt is one of the most-popular teams. I'd say that most think Pitt deserves to lose most games, regardless of injuries or opponents, & that they are one of the most-popular teams... *TO HATE*.
> 
> Honestly, watching the 2nd half, any time I read, "Flag" on my screen, I new it would be against the Steelers. But as I told the person watching the game with me, it's not the calls that bother me, but the things they don't call.


the offense was shit and the game should have never been that close. it's a recurring theme if you can't fix it you deserve to lose. 

was there a fight before the game? the announcers were alluding to something i missed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

^ I think I saw someone post about a fight before the game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

the people are only commenting on the amount of steeler fans b/c there were only 3 in this thread when the season started. i also think some people are annoyed b/c more often than not this thread turns into a steelers discussion thread when it's a nfl discussion thread.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Tebowing should continue next week against an awful Vikings team, Chicago without Cutler should be a win aswell.

Hey Raiders you ......s better enjoy you're division lead cause it aint gonna last we're TEBOWING to the playoffs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao

Please tell me someone else has been watching NFL network at all today? Anytime Stevie's incident is mentioned about Plaxo, Primetime brings up the fact that he shot himself and keeps bringing it up as if the guy had to be absolutely retarded to shoot himself. Before he was arguing that Johnson was just making fun of the fact that Plaxo shot himself so it was ok.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> the people are only commenting on the amount of steeler fans b/c there were only 3 in this thread when the season started. i also think some people are annoyed b/c more often than not this thread turns into a steelers discussion thread when it's a nfl discussion thread.


Only because everyone loves to hate on the Steelers. If everyone treated them like every other team in the league it would just be a few Steelers fans getting angry when they suck and being happy when they win. You're either a Steelers fans or you hate them, that's basically how it goes here.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Only because everyone loves to hate on the Steelers. If everyone treated them like every other team in the league it would just be a few Steelers fans getting angry when they suck and being happy when they win. You're either a Steelers fans or you hate them, that's basically how it goes here.


Thank you for restating what I already said in a post that has also been quoted multiple times.

Oh, & notorious, it's not the way anybody feels... It's an undeniable fact, as obvious to anyone with eyes as the numbers on a player's uniform.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Not going to lie, I pretty much skip your posts after some of the things you've said in the past. I assumed everyone did the same. Either way, I was just responding to what IMPULSE said.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Not going to lie, I pretty much skip your posts after some of the things you've said in the past. I assumed everyone did the same. Either way, I was just responding to what IMPULSE said.


Not sure why, unless (as Nicholson says) "You can't handle the truth". If others skipped my posts, I wouldn't have the negative rep I do now. Then again, maybe they do, which is why it hasn't gone up.

On a third hand, you'll probably skip this, too, so who cares?


----------



## Aid

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao I'm loving the new title. Dwayne Bowe certainly dropped the ball for his team tonight. I guess he actually dropped the football too.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

He didn't really drop the literal ball as to do so he would have had to have made an attempt to catch the ball. It was like oh shit he over threw me but wait I'm tall I can jump for it but wait oh shit I might leave my ribs exposed. I'll just jump and protect for no reason at all and watch the ball sail by, hopefully my teammates see enough effort in that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Only because everyone loves to hate on the Steelers. If everyone treated them like every other team in the league it would just be a few Steelers fans getting angry when they suck and being happy when they win. You're either a Steelers fans or you hate them, that's basically how it goes here.


:lmao pretty sure most of the people here just like to troll you guys since its pretty easy tbh. I don't hate the Steelers, I don't give two shits about the Steelers, but you guys love to come to their defense as soon as someone says something so its basically irresistible to shit on them for me.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I see what's going on here. This is just a ploy to talk about the Steelers more.:side:


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> Please tell me someone else has been watching NFL network at all today? Anytime Stevie's incident is mentioned about Plaxo, Primetime brings up the fact that he shot himself and keeps bringing it up as if the guy had to be absolutely retarded to shoot himself. Before he was arguing that Johnson was just making fun of the fact that Plaxo shot himself so it was ok.


I saw that too and thought it was funny. Lol...Deion just kept saying "But he shot himself" a few times which does imply that Plaxico was dumb to shoot himself. :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Just saw Forte's stat line. I have a question to those who watched that game. 

Why the fuck did Forte have 18 touches? Were they facing a lot of 8 man fronts?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I watched the game and he was being stopped for losses a lot. Barber had some pretty good runs. not to mention that the Raiders seemed to have the ball for long periods of time and that Haine kept throwing the ball to the other team.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Raiders were stacking the box like crazy. There were plays where they were 9 in the box. They were forcing Hanie to beat them.

Forte still managed to average 6 yards a carry, though. Could've been a lot worse.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Forte had like 2 good runs where he found a role and got like 20 yards on each of those runs. Other than that he was just getting mauled and taken down before he could pick up anything.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Hanie was pretty lousy. He looked very shaky in the first half. Settled down a bit in the second half, but was still unstable.

Bears might be in more trouble than I thought.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao pretty sure most of the people here just like to troll you guys since its pretty easy tbh. I don't hate the Steelers, I don't give two shits about the Steelers, but you guys love to come to their defense as soon as someone says something so its basically irresistible to shit on them for me.


I'm not really going to speak for anyone else but I don't ever really feel compelled to argue with your people. I watch the games, I know what's going on. We've had some disappointing performances this year but I ultimately know that they will show up when it counts. What really could I possibly be angry about?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I don't know what you mean by "your people", but I don't really have that much to discuss or care about when my team is 0-11 and have absolutely no chance at the playoffs.

You can't always count on a team showing up when it counts, that's foolish, I remember last year I assumed the Lakers would show up when it counted, but they ultimately got destroyed in the second round. Ravens and Steelers are both struggling against bad teams, especially with scoring, which should be seen as a problem instead of just ignored since it won't get any easier in the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

We're not talking about the Lakers. The Steelers have frequently struggled against teams they should beat in the regular season the last several years yet ultimately play well in the playoffs and have only lost when they are ultimately outplayed in games they play pretty well in. I can't know anything until it happens but I have reasons to be confident they'll play well in the playoffs. Why wouldn't I?

The problems will come when they play teams that are just better than they are.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

b/c every team in the league has games where they struggle against inferior competition. it doesn't become a big deal until you consistently lose to them which the steelers haven't but that's due to the shaky gameplans they installed. what everyone else doesn't put into consideration is that they came off the bye and the majority of nfl teams have came out flat after the bye.

capitals fired their coach this is like christmas. better things to talk about. von miller being overshadowed by TEBOW? can c2k reach 1,000 yards? was anyone impressed with mark sanchez? let's laugh at the bills celebrating their resurgence with only 1/3 of the season done and being practically finished at the moment? or we could talk about the bengals the best team in the afc.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

BUFFALO IS BACK JACK. WOOOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

no offense to texans fans but them missing the playoffs would be the most hilarious thing ever.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

There isn't really inferior competition. The league is extremely competitive. The bad teams aren't that much less talented than the good teams. Tampa Bay gave GB all they could handle. Kansas City gave Pittsburgh all they could handle. This isn't the 70s Steelers we're talking about here. The Steelers aren't so good that they should go out and win every game easily.

I don't know who Von Miller is. I've heard of Von Tebow though. He tebows pretty hard.

Houston is in bad shape. TJ Yates is terrible. He might be the worst QB in the league, way worse than Tarvaris. If he can't hit a TE, all opponents will just stack the box and key off of Foster. Foster is good but he's not Barry Sanders. Yates was going to Foster a lot in the flat Sunday and there were THREE defenders waiting for him. That meant there were other players wide open. Seems like the Bears might be in the same boat, but Hanie is better than Yates.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Not by much.

I dunno, Palko is probably the worst QB in the NFL, just terrible.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> There isn't really inferior competition. The league is extremely competitive. The bad teams aren't that much less talented than the good teams. Tampa Bay gave GB all they could handle. Kansas City gave Pittsburgh all they could handle. This isn't the 70s Steelers we're talking about here. The Steelers aren't so good that they should go out and win every game easily.
> 
> I don't know who Von Miller is. I've heard of Von Tebow though. He tebows pretty hard.
> 
> Houston is in bad shape. TJ Yates is terrible. He might be the worst QB in the league, way worse than Tarvaris. If he can't hit a TE, all opponents will just stack the box and key off of Foster. Foster is good but he's not Barry Sanders. Yates was going to Foster a lot in the flat Sunday and there were THREE defenders waiting for him. That meant there were other players wide open. Seems like the Bears might be in the same boat, but Hanie is better than Yates.


Agree with this. Every team that plays in this league plays to win other than maybe the Colts. They seem to have been in suck for luck mode for 8 or 9 weeks now. The good teams are the ones that withstand it and still come out on top. A win is a win, how you win really doesn't matter. Every game is different, there are players that are big game players and those are the ones that get you the wins in the tough games.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Who cares Eagles lost. If the Saints can beat the Giants it'll be a pretty damn good weekend (ok Monday is the new week but yeah), perfect even.


Because I fucking hate Tebow. The Broncos defense is carrying that team through hell and high water and all I hear after the game is "TEBOW this, TEBOW that, ALL HAIL FUCKING TEBOW!" Shoot the bastard. And for Brian Dawkins of all people to come out and say that their D is more motivated with Tebow at the offensive helm is just laughable. Imagine that... you can't get motivated with Kyle Orton gets you a 10-point lead, but you bend over backwards and then some when this rookie out of Florida can't throw a ball worth a fuck and causes your team to _be down_ by 10 early in the game... just what the fuck kind of sense does that make? If you really need the leadership of some _kid_ who has practically zero experience in the NFL to get you motivated, fuck off for the sake of your own dignity if nothing else. 

Kyle Orton must have seriously pissed some people off in that locker room, I dunno, but the crap the Broncos players say about that fuckhead is straight up ridiculous. 


Genesis 1.0 said:


> Not by much.
> 
> I dunno, Palko is probably the worst QB in the NFL, just terrible.


I definitely agree. He may just be the second worst QB of all time besides Jamarcus Russel. I'm actually surprised the Steelers didn't blow their asses out. The fact they hung in until the end was the biggest shock of the weekend.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> We're not talking about the Lakers. The Steelers have frequently struggled against teams they should beat in the regular season the last several years yet ultimately play well in the playoffs and have only lost when they are ultimately outplayed in games they play pretty well in. I can't know anything until it happens but I have reasons to be confident they'll play well in the playoffs. Why wouldn't I?
> 
> The problems will come when they play teams that are just better than they are.


I was using the Lakers as an example of team that was always consistently good until they shit the bed. You told me earlier the thread when we were talking about the Colts that the past doesn't matter when talking about the present, and this season the Steelers only major win has come against the Pats(and Texans but they really aren't as their record states.) The Steelers haven't been that impressive this season, and considering who their opponents have been that isn't a very good thing heading to the playoffs.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Steelers lost to the Texans UDK.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Cerbs said:


> Because I fucking hate Tebow. The Broncos defense is carrying that team through hell and high water and all I hear after the game is "TEBOW this, TEBOW that, ALL HAIL FUCKING TEBOW!" Shoot the bastard. And for Brian Dawkins of all people to come out and say that their D is more motivated with Tebow at the offensive helm is just laughable. Imagine that... you can't get motivated with Kyle Orton gets you a 10-point lead, but you bend over backwards and then some when this rookie out of Florida can't throw a ball worth a fuck and causes your team to be down by 10 early in the game... just what the fuck kind of sense does that make? If you really need the leadership of some kid who has practically zero experience in the NFL to get you motivated, fuck off for the sake of your own dignity if nothing else.
> 
> Kyle Orton must have seriously pissed some people off in that locker room, I dunno, but the crap the Broncos players say about that fuckhead is straight up ridiculous.


The reason the Broncos are doing well is because they're not turning over the ball. That dramatically increases a team's chances of winning a game. Just dismiss the morons that overhype the guy or join in the fun and joke around about it like I do. McGahee, Decker, that offensive line, they're all good. The defense is playing better because the offense isn't turning over the ball. Dawkins says what he does as a public vote of confidence for Tebow. I would too if I were him. Tebow has minimized turnovers, something Orton was failing at earlier in the season.

:lmao and just after I type that Mike and Mike are mentioning Tebow for the MVP. Golic of course says he shouldn't be in the discussion at all and totally dismissed him as a candidate. That was surely ESPN being ESPN and wasn't either Mike's idea to bring him up.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Von Miller is Denver team MVP, not Tebow. They're nowhere without Miller anchoring the D.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Miller can't do what he does with Denver turning the ball over like they were earlier in the year. The lack of turnovers is the main reason this is happening in Denver.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I was using the Lakers as an example of team that was always consistently good until they shit the bed. You told me earlier the thread when we were talking about the Colts that the past doesn't matter when talking about the present, and this season the Steelers only major win has come against the Pats(and Texans but they really aren't as their record states.) The Steelers haven't been that impressive this season, and considering who their opponents have been that isn't a very good thing heading to the playoffs.


Texans were a good team this year. I don't know why some people are still unwilling to admit that. They've obviously had bad luck the past few weeks with injuries and all year really but they had turned the corner, imo. They pretty much filled every whole the team had last year so it's not like they were a fluke as they did go out and improve their weaknesses. That being said though, they were still a wildcard though as far as how they would have faired in the playoffs against New England, Baltimore etc in a big game situation. 

What I said earlier was that the Colts weren't going to win the division. Not really because past doesn't matter but because the Texans did enough in the offseason to close the gap. Obviously no way of knowing now as Peyton hasn't played. My point is the Steelers alway show up in the playoffs. They have a lot of big game players (Roethlisberger, Ward, Mendenhall to a certain extent and guys that step up on D). Steelers play good enough to win in the regular season and that's really all that matters. A wins a win. I have no problem with anyone criticizing my team when they win as at the end of the day they still won the game and that's all that really matters.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Texans reportedly had workouts with Trent Edwards, Jeff Garcia, & Sage Rosenfels.

When asked about Brett Favre, Gary Kubiak said something along the lines of, he wouldn't rule anyone out, but then he changed the subject and said all he's focused on is working with T.J. Yates.

BRING BACK ROSENFELS!!! For the lulz.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I'm hearing Rosenfels has some odd illness and is also a Dolphin atm. 

But yeah when I heard about Rosenfels I laughed.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Miller can't do what he does with Denver turning the ball over like they were earlier in the year. The lack of turnovers is the main reason this is happening in Denver.


So... you're saying it's because the team voted captain Willis McGahee isn't turning it over? 8*D


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> So... you're saying it's because the team voted captain Willis McGahee isn't turning it over? 8*D


I mentioned him earlier so yes.:side: Willis Tebow has been a huge reason for the Broncos being good/winning.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Did Decker ever come back from his big hit/catch? Denver's in trouble without him, they like to use the TE's a lot, but that doesn't stretch the field for runs. Interesting that they started winning after they traded Lloyd.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yeah he's fine as far as I know. He'd have scored a few more TDs this year if Tebow hadn't missed him on some deep routes.

This weekend went too well for me football wise so I expect the Giants to win this game tonight.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> The reason the Broncos are doing well is because they're not turning over the ball. That dramatically increases a team's chances of winning a game. Just dismiss the morons that overhype the guy or join in the fun and joke around about it like I do. McGahee, Decker, that offensive line, they're all good. The defense is playing better because the offense isn't turning over the ball. Dawkins says what he does as a public vote of confidence for Tebow. I would too if I were him. Tebow has minimized turnovers, something Orton was failing at earlier in the season.
> 
> :lmao and just after I type that Mike and Mike are mentioning Tebow for the MVP. Golic of course says he shouldn't be in the discussion at all and totally dismissed him as a candidate. That was surely ESPN being ESPN and wasn't either Mike's idea to bring him up.


I doubt even Greeney is dumb enough to believe the shit he says half the time. Golic keeps it real though, I like that guy. And he's right. 

And yeah, not turning the ball over is part of it, but no way Tebow wins games if he has to score 20 points :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Oh shit a FG fake.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Saints are beastly in that dome.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The all black Saints uniforms are some of the best in the league.

Saints, like the Packers and Patriots, make it look so easy at times. Giants can come back though. Saints D is kinda suspect.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Wow, that was 80+ yard drive in like 35 seconds.

He is ice cold surgeon.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Giants are done. Yeah, it's only halftime but the Saints play at such a high level at home. If this was in New York, I'd agree MrMister. But then again, The Giants would be close if this was in NY. It's amazing to see how average the Saints can be on the road, and how exceptional they can be at home.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I also dig those fans down there. It's as quiet as a funeral home when they're on offense pre-snap and it's one of the loudest in the league when they're on defense.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Complete lack of effort on defence by the Giants. Completely outmatched right now.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> The all black Saints uniforms are some of the best in the league.
> 
> Saints, like the Packers and Patriots, make it look so easy at times. Giants can come back though. Saints D is kinda suspect.


Here is the problem with a potential Giants comeback, can the Giants defense stop Drew Brees?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Charmqn said:


> Here is the problem with a potential Giants comeback, can the Giants defense stop Drew Brees?


Sure as hell doesn't look like it does it. Where has the Giants front four gone? They got stonewalled by Philly and they're getting stonewalled by the Saints.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Brees is a monster, just please don't throw it to your great TE.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

How did Brees even stay alive, let alone get the first down?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The way they're playing me has me scared for Sunday Night, especially without our best interior lineman and one of our starters in secondary.

Someone hold me.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

That wasn't a fumble but since it's against the Giants I don't really care.

Jimmy Graham is absolutely unfair.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Something tells me that New Orleans might have something to say about the Packers going 19-0. Especially considering the Saints held the Pack close in week 1. 

As a Bears fan, I'm definitely concerned about if Hainie can hold the ship together down the stretch. There is a favorable schedule, but he has to play a hell of a lot better than he did against the Raiders.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

How many TEs are better receivers than Jimmy? It's a short list. Really short I'd say.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> How many TEs are better receivers than Jimmy? It's a short list. Really short I'd say.


This season only Gronkowski compares. Graham is more athletic, but that's not a knock on Gronk cause Gronk moves really well for a big man. Graham is a total freak.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

DESTROYING THESE MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> This season only Gronkowski compares. Graham is more athletic, but that's not a knock on Gronk cause Gronk moves really well for a big man. Graham is a total freak.


It's really not even fair. These guys have completely redefined the position. Going to change how people draft too. No one knows how to guard these guys.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I believe Gates was doing this before they were even drafted. The guy was/is a complete mismatch and has been for years, no one learned how to defend him and now defenders are getting exposed even more when going against great TEs like them. Teams need to learn how to contain them.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

WE OWN THE EAST. HOW BOUT DEM COWBOYS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Gates is no one hear as fast though. Hernandez, Gronk and Graham move like Wide Receivers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I was just saying that Gates was unstoppable, literally, and no one ever learned how to defend him. Only injuries really hold him back.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

roman harper is in bitch mode again, and this cruz guy has really helped Eli out alot this year.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

TE's and smaller receivers over the middle like Welker are going to have a golden age with the more receiver friendly rules put in before the season. It opened up the middle of the field, not much of a fear of muggings there anymore.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> TE's and smaller receivers over the middle like Welker are going to have a golden age with the more receiver friendly rules put in before the season. It opened up the middle of the field, not much of a fear of muggings there anymore.


For sure, but Graham's combination of speed and size is a severe matchup problem. He's too fast for a LB and too big for a S or CB.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

These new breed of TEs can't be guarded by DBs cause they aren't big/strong enough and can't be guarded by LBs cause they aren't fast enough. They are essentially super athletes. 

Gates was super human in a completely different way but I agree, no one could guard him when he wasn't banged up. He's still pretty unstoppable in the red zone.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

What a cheap shot.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao and he's invincible. GRAHAM


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

That was ugly.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> This season only Gronkowski compares. Graham is more athletic, but that's not a knock on Gronk cause Gronk moves really well for a big man. Graham is a total freak.


I dont want to brag......but I will. Totally had both of them as sleepers earlier this year in fantasy.

I "only" ended up with Gronk. Shame.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Gronk wasn't a sleeper at all. He was fucking shit up last year, he was expected to have another big year.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Meh. He certainly wasn't a household name. Considering that I got him in the 12th round, I classify him as as sleeper type player.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Well he had 10 TDs last year and was Brady's favorite redzone target, now he is Brady's second favorite target behind only Welker.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Christ, the Saints fucking love primetime. I can't tell you how much it blows not getting to see them every week. Even when they play poorly they are more fun to watch than the local shiteaters.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

*The Giants defense is looking pretty awesome.... wow. Is this a college game?*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

i hope the texans work out trent dilfer. the guy has to be the greatest quarterback to ever play the game. 

i guess this sucks for giants fans.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

*Is Head-Wound Manning's brother Neck-Wound really gonna try to play a couple games this year?*


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Well at least Victor Cruz just won me the week in fantasy. BABY BEAST.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Rumors Texans talking about Brodie Croyle :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



LadyCroft said:


> *Is Head-Wound Manning's brother Neck-Wound really gonna try to play a couple games this year?*


Eli has been great, really great actually, blame his shitty receivers for dropping everything and his running backs not being able to run and then turning the ball over.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

There's not much wrong with his receivers, they just don't have a super human TE and Bradshaw is hurt and Jacobs really isn't that effective anymore. 

That's a mighty nice roof they were showing there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

have you seen them play? just because they get big plays doesn't mean they've all been terrible this year. I've never seen more dropped balls by a team, hell, all they need to do is add Desean Jackson and they might drop 90 percent of the passes thrown to them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Eli has thrown some INTs at really bad times as well. He is the least of their problems though. The defense is what has really broken down. Their pass rush has disappeared. I'm sure it'll return when they face Dallas.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> have you seen them play? just because they get big plays doesn't mean they've all been terrible this year. I've never seen more dropped balls by a team, hell, all they need to do is add Desean Jackson and they might drop 90 percent of the passes thrown to them.


None of them are anywhere close to Roddy White or Brandon Marshall bad. I really don't think offence is their primary concern. Drops really doesn't strike me as a great concern for this team.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

http://scores.nbcsports.msnbc.com/fb/tmleaders.asp?type=Receiving&range=NFL&rank=232

Well there ya go, their middle of the pack.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Meh, I haven't seen all those teams play multiple games, but from what I've seen from the Giants receivers is that they get hit right in their hand, literally right in their hands, and they drop it. It isn't even possible tackles, there are times when they are wide open and just let it fall through their hands. This was the case last year as well, Manning was getting INTed because they kept tipping the ball instead of catching it.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

espn's adam schefter is reporting TROY might be out for a while. but he tends to be wrong a lot. that play is going to be nightmare if troy misses an extended amount of time. the steelers will survive but their base defense can be bland at times and needs a rover. woodley is normally the second rover but he's dealing with a hammy and timmons has collected his paycheck and disappeared. if the steelers run screens to anybody it better be to wallace he needs something to kick start him.

chiefs fans apparently cheered when TROY went down. i was just mad b/c i was wondering what went through troy head. did his eyes deceive him about the guy's size, if so does troy need contacts? why didn't he think ahead before he hit his head? if dwayne bowe was in the exact situation would he not catch the ball or run to the sidelines or take a step back?

anyway i'm down for the browns this week. colt mccoy will pull a casey on the ravens.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Troy has concussion issues dating back to high school, and was even red flagged by some teams out of USC as such. All from Schefter earlier today.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I heard that, but I also read he's fine. Hoge was acting like he was going to miss a lot of time.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

the real question is what would dwayne bowe do? if he was the chief in that situation and troy was charging from him. bowe seems like a guy who would bow out if he felt danger.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

You mean Bowe out in the face of danger?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

*Some of these guys need to play soccer instead of football.


Just sayin'


Fuck I played powder puff football and a bitch better not come over the middle. Sheeeeeeeeeeit.*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> anyway i'm down for the browns this week. colt mccoy will pull a casey on the ravens.


that reminds me, my friends a Ravens fan. I told him I would never stop laughing if the Ravens lose to the Colts and the Browns two weeks in a row.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Shefter's reporting the Texans will sign either Delhomme or Garcia to back up Yates. I'd sign Garcia, yeesh at Delhomme.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Didn't see it on here, but Jags fired Del Rio.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Suh suspended 2 games, as expected.

We got a Merton hanks reference on SportsCenter! DAT NECK


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Pretty surprised they'd fire Del Rio mid season. Did they really expect to have more than 3 wins at this point?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

As an add on to Del Rio, the Jaguars have been sold according to Mortenson and Shefter. They will remain in Jacksonville, and the GM gets a 3 year extension.

That shallows the pool of possible LA teams again.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

So what team goes to LA now? I hope it isn't the Vikings. That completely ruins the division.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Minnesota is really close to a new stadium, the team with the most uncertainty is the Chargers who want a new stadium.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> As an add on to Del Rio, the Jaguars have been sold according to Mortenson and Shefter. They will remain in Jacksonville, and the GM gets a 3 year extension.
> 
> That shallows the pool of possible LA teams again.


VERY glad to hear about Del Rio. Seems like a nice enough guy or whatever, but he should have been gone a while ago. Also very pleased that the Jaguars aren't being shipped. There is something about this team that I really love as they are. It sucks that they aren't drawing fans even when they do make a good run, but somehow that's part of their charm. Cautiously optimistic about new management there.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Suh suspended 2 games, as expected.
> 
> We got a Merton hanks reference on SportsCenter! DAT NECK


:lmao I hated Merton Hanks when he played. That fucking chicken neck, plus he was a 49er.

Looking back he was a good player and he's a good guy.


Del Rio gets fired and Turner still has a job. Ok.

Texans definitely should go Garcia, but neither choice is that great. Actually Garcia could help them if he's still mobile. Really all they need is someone to get the ball in the vicinity of Andre, Owens, etc to counter the 8-9 man fronts they'll be seeing every play from here on out. All it takes is one or two big plays because of those sellout run schemes to keep the defense honest. Then Foster and Tate can destroy.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*






watch your back Painter GORE, GORE, GORE


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I hope Troy's OK; Just glad they didn't add another stupid fine to his injury.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> :lmao I hated Merton Hanks when he played. That fucking chicken neck, plus he was a 49er.
> 
> Looking back he was a good player and he's a good guy.
> 
> 
> Del Rio gets fired and Turner still has a job. Ok.
> 
> Texans definitely should go Garcia, but neither choice is that great. Actually Garcia could help them if he's still mobile. Really all they need is someone to get the ball in the vicinity of Andre, Owens, etc to counter the 8-9 man fronts they'll be seeing every play from here on out. All it takes is one or two big plays because of those sellout run schemes to keep the defense honest. Then Foster and Tate can destroy.


The Chargers are still somehow in the playoff race. Once they are eliminated he will probably be fired. Dudes a pretty good coordinator, but a crap coach.

Wonder how many other coaches will be fired.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TJChurch said:


> I hope Troy's OK; Just glad they didn't add another stupid fine to his injury.


Do you actually care if your favorite players get fined? They're multiple millionaires and the fines really aren't that much to them. The fines also go to charity I think so its not like it really matters all that much.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I care more about if they get flagged on the field for whatever they get fined for. 25k, while a nice chunk of change, isn't going to break their bank.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Do you actually care if your favorite players get fined? They're multiple millionaires and the fines really aren't that much to them. The fines also go to charity I think so its not like it really matters all that much.


It shows how much players care about fines when teammates pool together money to pay the fine to allow a teammate to wear the wrong colour shoes that they consider good luck...


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Jake Delhomme it is in Houston.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Jake "The Great" Delhomme


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

So we know how they'll lose in the first round of the playoffs. Turnovers.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

INTERCEPTION!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> It shows how much players care about fines when teammates pool together money to pay the fine to allow a teammate to wear the wrong colour shoes that they consider good luck...


I was just saying that player that is getting paid as much as Troy probably doesn't really care all that much about these fines. Obviously its a lot of money, and no one wants to lose that much money for something stupid, but he knows its going to a good cause at least so the money part of it doesn't concern him all that much.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I was agreeing with you lol. Not sure if you misunderstood my post.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

oh, yeah I sorta did.

Only player that really should care is Woodly for getting fined like 6 times last year and having to pay over 100k in fines. Shit is ridiculous, especially because the calls were awful.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao @ the Delhomme signing. 

If the Texans are planning on _throwing_ away their season, they are sure as fuck going about it the right way by signing that interception-throwing machine. A part of me wants to believe Kubiak knows what he's doing, but damn... I wonder if he's been watching Delhomme the past couple seasons.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Well Delhomme is more intimidating behind centre than what they're left with to be fair. Their O-Line will give him all day. That's probably still not enough though but ya. Hopefully for them he scares teams enough for them not to stack the box every play. Wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The problem with Delhomme is the confidence he lost years ago. I don't think protection was ever really his main issue. The guy looked downright _terrified_ to throw the ball when he was in Cleveland. He sort of reminds me of David Carr, who was an alright QB until he got sacked a million times and starting throwing a gosh amount of INT's. His line got better eventually, but his stats didn't. 

And how appropriate he's going to David Carr's old team :lmao I seriously wasn't even thinking about it when I typed that. Maybe _it is_ meant to be.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Delhomme yeah it wasn't protection he lost the ability to pull the trigger along with a bit of zip on the ball.

That loss to Arizona I beleive in the NFC Wildcard playoffs was crazy bad and he was making top 10 QB money at the time. He started his career on the field in game at 28 he got old quick. 

The Texans I mean Favre>all these guys Delhomme, Garcia, McCown, Jeff George etc but they are seriously too cowardly a team to call him up. This last statement isn't a joke Favre is way better then these Palkos, T-Jax, Gabberts, and Yates. It doesn't matter how old he is. 

It is the end of Norv and I do not know want to think of Philly this has been awful. Props to VY tho buddy knows how to throw the ball down the field now he is better then at least 12 starters.....Colt McCoy..........Sam Bardford I said it.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



AvonBarksdale said:


> The Texans I mean Favre>all these guys Delhomme, Garcia, McCown, Jeff George etc but they are seriously too cowardly a team to call him up. This last statement isn't a joke Favre is way better then these Palkos, T-Jax, Gabberts, and Yates. It doesn't matter how old he is.
> 
> It is the end of Norv and I do not know want to think of Philly this has been awful. Props to VY tho buddy knows how to throw the ball down the field now he is better then at least 12 starters.....Colt McCoy..........Sam Bardford I said it.


I doubt the Texans had any intention to go after Favre. The whole idea seemed completely far-fetched to me the second I heard it. I think it was just media hype more than anything blowing shit out of proportion the way they always do. Favre watch = ratings and they all know it. There will be Favre watches when the guy is 50 ffs. 

The verdict is still out on McCoy and Bradford though. They both play for the worst teams in their divisions... both which rank high among the worst teams in the NFL. Bradford has NO weapons and McCoy plays for fucking Mangini in a terrible sports city.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

He doesn't play for Mangini. Neither of them have much talent around them, either. Especially Colt.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao Totally forgot Mangini isn't even their coach anymore. I follow the Browns so little, they could sign Brett Favre and I would forget about it. But I'm forced to acknowledge their existence every time I play Madden 12.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Do you actually care if your favorite players get fined? They're multiple millionaires and the fines really aren't that much to them. The fines also go to charity I think so its not like it really matters all that much.


1] Yes, I _do_ care. Don't assume I don't, because when you assume... Well, you make one out of yourself just by making a comment like that.

2] While I care, I care very little; What upset me was that the fine (in Troy's case) was for something many fans & players agree was excessive & stupid.

3] I don't know, but I've never heard about NFL players' fines going to charity.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao at you for caring then, you probably care more than they do about the money they just lost.

using a phone when you're not suppose to? is that the fine you were referring to? in that case, how was that not fair? he could have just done a thumbs up, hell he even could have used it while he was in the lockerroom. 

yes, they do go to charities, so at least the money is going to people that need it.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao at you for caring then, you probably care more than they do about the money they just lost.
> 
> using a phone when you're not suppose to? is that the fine you were referring to? in that case, how was that not fair? he could have just done a thumbs up, hell he even could have used it while he was in the lockerroom.
> 
> yes, they do go to charities, so at least the money is going to people that need it.


1] You don't know how much I care or how much the players do; I :lmao right back at you for getting sick enjoyment out of something you have no knowledge of (though that list is no doubt a mile long plus)

2] I don't believe it was unfair so much as stupid. If you need it explained, look around the 'Net to the million places that wrote about it after it happened... Or add it to the mile-long list.

3] No, they don't; It'd be a nice idea, but so would Brett Favre signing in blood he'll never return.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Ok then, but they do go to charities and I don't even know why you're trying to argue against that.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I wouldn't argue against it if I believed it to be true. However, you started by saying, "I think..." that's what happens, & I have yet to see anything that solidifies it as fact.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> yes, they do go to charities, so at least the money is going to people that need it.


Just think, the next time Ndamukong Suh stomps on someone's chest, he could cure breast cancer.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

NFL Fines go to various The non-profit organizations so yes you are wrong TJChurch.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I looked it up, I was 99% sure, now I'm 100% sure. It goes to charities and non-profitable organizations. I have no idea what you thought they went to.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> NFL Fines go to various The non-profit organizations so yes you are wrong TJChurch.


This The is The based The on The the The part The of The your The brain The that The Loves The Justin The Beiber The. Right The?

Seriously, 80 thousand people could say so, & that still proves nothing. I just Googled, "fines paid by NFL players go to", & see mainly stories about fines perhaps being paid for wearing 9/11 tribute clothes. Oh, wait; There it is, from wiki.answers.com... Was that so hard? Apparently, too hard for you, but not me.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I really have no idea what you just said but regardless, you're wrong.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Chad Ochocinco has said it before too, commenting on that he doesn't care that he gets fined because he's just helping the needy.

I don't even know why I'm still arguing this, you clearly don't know anything. :/


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I looked it up, I was 99% sure, now I'm 100% sure. It goes to charities and non-profitable organizations. I have no idea what you thought they went to.


MOAR FOOTBALLZ!!!!!!


----------



## Aid

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Cerbs said:


> Just think, the next time Ndamukong Suh stomps on someone's chest, he could cure breast cancer.


:lmao

Suh's not dirty, he's just saving lives!


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Chad Ochocinco has said it before too, commenting on that he doesn't care that he gets fined because he's just helping the needy.
> 
> I don't even know why I'm still arguing this, you clearly don't know anything. :/


Actually, I know a lot, but apparently not about the same things you know a lot about. (As I said before, no doubt a short list.) I just think it's kind of interesting how you started-out saying you "thought" that was what happened, & then decided to take on this air of self-confidence, as though you couldn't possibly be wrong. Anyway, you said you were unaware why you were still arguing, so we can just add that to the list of things you don't know, & move on.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Rodney Harrison used to say the same thing every time he got a fine too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TJChurch said:


> This The is The based The on The the The part The of The your The brain The that The Loves The Justin The Beiber The. Right The?
> 
> Seriously, 80 thousand people could say so, & that still proves nothing. I just Googled, "fines paid by NFL players go to", & see mainly stories about fines perhaps being paid for wearing 9/11 tribute clothes. Oh, wait; There it is, from wiki.answers.com... Was that so hard? Apparently, too hard for you, but not me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

JM ban him, he called me stupid.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> JM ban him, he called me stupid.


Would you ban Abraham Lincoln? He told the truth, the same thing I did.

As for 187's comment, I ask myself that a lot on this site. That's why I respond, knowing may of you like to hear yourselves talk (or the computer version of that) & see your names in print, so you'll say more, & hopefully elucidate your meaning. It rarely happens, but I try t keep hope alive.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Bro he just proved you wrong and told you that the NFL's money goes to charities, just let it go and admit you're wrong.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Apparently you're the only one that doesn't know that fines go to charities. So if everyone else is right, and you're wrong, I think that makes you stupid.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Apparently you're the only one that doesn't know that fines go to charities. So if everyone else is right, and you're wrong, I think that makes you stupid.


The person that started that whole discussion started it by saying they thought it. They probably looked it up (as I alluded to) some time while the conversation was going on here. Besides, as I said, I know a lot about a lot of things... Simply not imbecile-level things that matter to the majority here, or that the people here are capable of having intelligent conversations about.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

You're the guy that keeps pressing this issue and won't let it go.

Hey JM and Croft!! Can the users vote to ban someone?


----------



## Aid

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TJChurch said:


> The person that started that whole discussion started it by saying they thought it. They probably looked it up (as I alluded to) some time while the conversation was going on here. Besides, as I said, I know a lot about a lot of things... Simply not imbecile-level things that matter to the majority here, or that the people here are capable of having intelligent conversations about.


So what are things you know then? Because apparently you don't know when to admit you're wrong and you don't know how to make friends. Big fucking deal that he looked it up during the conversation. You did too. He had a hunch and he was right. Fines go to charity.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

HE JUSTED CALLED US ALL STUPID. I'm hurt, I really am.

And the Colts better win one game this game, we have the first overall picked basically locked, but I don't want to go 0-16.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TJChurch said:


> Would you ban Abraham Lincoln? He told the truth, the same thing I did.


----------



## TJChurch

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> HE *JUSTED* CALLED US ALL STUPID. I'm hurt, I really am.
> *
> And the Colts better win one game this game*, we have the first overall picked basically locked, but I don't want to go 0-16.


I won't say anything again if you promise to prove your own stupidity at least once a post like this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Anybody wanna make any bets on how many TD's Brady has?

I'm gonna go with a minimum of 5. 3 to Gronk, 1 to Wes Welker, and 1 to Deion or Hernandez.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Anybody wanna make any bets on how many TD's Brady has?
> 
> I'm gonna go with a minimum of 5. 3 to Gronk, 1 to Wes Welker, and 1 to Deion or Hernandez.


I'm going 4. 2 to Gronk, 1 to Hernandez, and 1 to Deion. Law Firm will also have a rushing TD.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

who is the biggest Pats fan in this thread.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Brady can have as many TDs as he wants as long as they all go to Hernandez. 

I'm just going to ban Church from the thread. Had enough.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Here are the playoff standings through this week/11 games.

*AFC*
1. Houston, 8-3 (Bye) *Wins tie break over NE and BLT based on best win % in conference games.
2. New England, 8-3 (Bye)
3. Baltimore, 8-3
4. Oakland, 7-4
5. Pittsburgh, 8-3 (Wildcard)
6. Cincinnati, 7-4 (Wildcard)

Last 3 Out
7. Denver, 6-5
8. NY Jets, 6-5
9. Tennessee, 6-5

*NFC* 
1. Green Bay, 11-0 (Bye)
2. San Francisco, 9-2 (Bye)
3. New Orleans, 8-3
4. Dallas, 7-4
5. Chicago, 7-4 (Wildcard) *Wins tie break over ATL based on head-to-head win %, and over DET based on best win % in common games.
6. Atlanta, 7-4 (Wildcard) *Wins tie break over DET based on head-to-head win %.

Last 3 Out
7. Detroit, 7-4
8. NY Giants, 6-5
9. Philadelphia, 4-7 *Based on a shit load of tie breakers.


And this is based on NFL.com and ESPN.com. So I guess Houston is the top seed for real this week, lol.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Look at Philly there. RIGHT IN THE THICK OF THINGS.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

3 games behind Dallas is only a matter of time of implosion for the Boys.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yeah Vince Young just finds ways to w...wait no, Patriots stomped the Eagles. Hmmm.

I read that Mike Tice might take over as OC in Chicago next year. Not sure Tice is that good, but Martz is not. I guess they can pay Tice less than Martz. This way they can "afford" to pay Forte.

Yeah Dallas is screwed. They're out in front, the worst place for this Cowboys team to be. They can't handle success. I'm hoping the Giants and Eagles suck harder down the stretch.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I cant wait for Philly to lose to Seattle so the last nail can go in Reid's coffin.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Forte needs to still get paid otherwise he won't be coming back to the Bears either.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Forte needs to still get paid otherwise he won't be coming back to the Bears either.


I was joking. Chicago makes hand over fist. They're a money making team. They're just cheap bastards.

But yeah they have to pay Forte. That offense would be laughable without him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

It would be what it was before him, Culter throwing 25+ INTs since they have a terrible oline, terrible receivers, and then wouldn't even have a great running game.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Even though Philly is technically the 3rd team out, they are still done. No way they win out, which is what they'd have to do to make the playoffs. I really think Dallas will take the east. NYG schedule is rough while Dallas' isn't. If Romo blows this then... Well, I don't know what to say. It be his worst choke job yet. 

In the AFC I think Denver will overtake Oakland in the west. Tebow power to the playoffs. Other than that I think the only thing that changes is the seeding, not the teams.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

"If Romo blows this, then I don't know"... just Romo being Romo and gagging like an amateur.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> "If Romo blows this, then I don't know"... just Romo being Romo and gagging like an amateur.


He's quite a weird case to me. Sometimes Romo is very clutch, then other times he just gags like LeBron in a 4th quarter. Actually, it's very Eli like. You never know what to expect. Romo could be good 2009 Romo, or botch the FG snap Romo.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

It's not accident Dallas put in a claim on Orton, let's just say that.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I know it's late but he apparently didn't look hard enough. https://www.nflcharities.org/fundraising/fine_money.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Dallas would have never played Orton over Romo. They tried to get Orton because Kitna is banged up.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Orton's not to bad of a back up to have.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Especially when the starter makes the kind of boneheaded plays where you just want to yank him sometimes and sit him down for a talking too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Selective memory by Stacks here. Romo has come through before. His chokes are all that people talk about though and that's fine.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

That's how memory works, you have an opinion and can only remember off the top of your head that which supports it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

You mean "your" memory. 

No way am I defending Romo haha. He's drives me crazy, but he's better than Kitna and McGee and there's no one out there to upgrade at QB really, not realistically.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Its not like they'd throw away what they have when that's been good enough to get them to currently first in their division anyway. Regardless, romo is there guy, orton certainly wouldn't have come in to this offense green and taken his job. They would be loyal to their guy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Orton is alright when he doesn't have to be the main cog to the offense. Romo has his faults but to imply or state outright that Orton is better is just talking shit/joking or not having a clue.

WTF I'm hearing Colts could trade Manning. It's not that bad of an idea really. If you can get a shit ton of picks for him, I'd do it. Luck will be their guy going forward, so might as well start him, and get as many picks as you can for Manning.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Someone like the Redskins or Dolphins wouldn't be an awful fit. In Miami he'd have at least Marshall, Fasano, Bess and a decent running game. In Washington their receivers wouldn't be much but he's polished some turds before.

Looks like the Colts are going in full rebuild mode, though, if that happens. Wouldn't be surprised if Caldwell got canned.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Peyton in a another uniform will just be fucking weird. I thought he would be a colt for life. But I heard he put that opt out clause in his deal if his injury doesn't heal. So that if that happens. the he'll opt out and the c olts will be free of his contract and able to sign more players.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Von Tebow had thumb surgery today. He might not play this week. I'm not sure how they can win without Tebow since he's been huge in Denver's defensive play the past few weeks.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> It would be what it was before him, Culter throwing 25+ INTs since they have a terrible oline, terrible receivers, and then wouldn't even have a great running game.


Forte has been in Chicago longer than Cutler has. Cutler has never had a game as a Bear without Forte. Just saying.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Orton is alright when he doesn't have to be the main cog to the offense. Romo has his faults but to imply or state outright that Orton is better is just talking shit/joking or not having a clue.
> 
> WTF I'm hearing Colts could trade Manning. It's not that bad of an idea really. If you can get a shit ton of picks for him, I'd do it. Luck will be their guy going forward, so might as well start him, and get as many picks as you can for Manning.


The trade talks have been going on for awhile now, the rumor of it that is, since Dungy brought it up in October. I would hate, and I mean absolutely hate, to see them trade Manning. He was the reason I got into the team, obviously he isn't the reason I still like them and I'll continue supporting them after he leaves, but it would be for saddening for me to see them trade him.

And yeah, Manning is a class act. He put that opt out deal in his contract because he signed it while injured and wouldn't want to put the Colts in a bad position if he was out for a long time or wasn't able to come back at the highest level to help them win.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Jags were only getting started with Del Rio. Now their receivers coach is axed along with receiver Jason Hill. Let the mid season massacre begin.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The trade talks have been going on for awhile now, the rumor of it that is, since Dungy brought it up in October. I would hate, and I mean absolutely hate, to see them trade Manning. He was the reason I got into the team, obviously he isn't the reason I still like them and I'll continue supporting them after he leaves, but it would be for saddening for me to see them trade him.
> 
> And yeah, Manning is a class act. He put that opt out deal in his contract because he signed it while injured and wouldn't want to put the Colts in a bad position if he was out for a long time or wasn't able to come back at the highest level to help them win.


He should allow them to trade him though if he can come back healthy, just not to Washington. Please not to Washington. I can't even imagine what a healthy Peyton Manning is worth in draft picks.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I never said he should tell them not to trade him. It might be the best move since we're getting luck. I would just be devastated since I love Manning.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Trade him to Minnesota... or Los Angeles, whatever they are now. They're known for taking it up the fucking ass via trade for one player. And lately, they've shown persistent interest in older QB's past their prime. Seems like the perfect place for him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao Manning out of his prime is still a top 3 QB without a doubt when healthy. He goes to the Vikings, with somewhat good defense, at least better than the Colts' D, and A FUCKING P and there wouldn't be a chance in hell any team could stop that offense.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Fuck off Cerbs, we got our QB of the future unlike Dallas who can't move on from Romo when they should.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

lolPonder. 

Your real future is a city that ran off two NFL teams already. What do you think they'll rename the Vikings?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Vikings have a stadium deal almost in place, they aren't moving to LA, the Chargers are.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I don't see why any team should move to LA. Terrible football town. 

Stacks do you think Ponder will be good enough to win in a division with Cutler, Rodgers, and Stafford?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> *I don't see why any team should move to LA. Terrible football town. *
> 
> Stacks do you think Ponder will be good enough to win in a division with Cutler, Rodgers, and Stafford?


Agreed.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

LA is pretty much a terrible sports town, not just football. All their fans are terrible.

I'll add local fans are terrible but ya.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> LA is pretty much a terrible sports town, not just football. All their fans are terrible.
> 
> I'll add local fans are terrible but ya.


Football is the only sport that matters to me, but I don't disagree. They only go to Lakers games because that's the place to be seen. Terrible city overall really.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

If Ponder improves greatly and at a very fast rate then we will have the best division in football with Vikings, Pakers, Lions, and Bears.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Football is the only sport that matters to me, but I don't disagree. They only go to Lakers games because that's the place to be seen. Terrible city overall really.


Yep, and fans show up an hour late for Dodgers games and leave an hour early.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

They'll have some good offenses that's for sure. Jury is still out on GB, Detroit, and Minnesota defense. Chicago's defenders aren't getting any younger. If/when Charles Woodson retires, that GB D is going straight down the shitter.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I shudder to think how bad the Minny pass D will be post Winfield.

But I look at Ponder this way Mr, if Chad Pennington can lead the Jets to the AFC Championship game, Ponder can lead the Vikings to the Super Bowl. Minnesota badly needs to invest in the O-Line, but the offense is set otherwise.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Has anyone else noticed that that division currently has the Best QB, Best RB, and Best WR? Looks we've lost our touch since we use to have the best everything with Manning, Johnson, and Johnson.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I take solace in the fact the Bears have none of that UDK


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

They have the best defense.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Johnson was never the best total package RB.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

To say he wasn't the best RB in 2009 is ridiculous. There is literally no argument I can see against it.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yeah when he went over 2000 yards it was hard to argue he wasn't the best.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Best rusher sure, but he wasn't the best all around RB.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Best rusher sure, but he wasn't the best all around RB.


How so?

Running? Yep. Blocking? Yep. Catching? Yep. Fumble-prone? Nope. 

Not sure what he was missing in 2009 that didn't make him "best all around". I'm curious to hear who you would consider best all around, though (or at least in 2009).


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

He's probably going to say AP, though he wasn't even close that season, no one was tbh.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I'm not sure I'd call Peterson the best all around RB _this_ year, think Forte, Rice, and McCoy are also in the discussion.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I wish he would play like that this year so I wouldn't have to watch the fucking Texans in the playoffs.

Great. C.J. has become useless, and Peyton gets hurt. How convenient. Good thing about it. They'll one and done since Andrew Luck will lead the Colts to a 16-0 record next year.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> How so?
> 
> Running? Yep. Blocking? Yep. Catching? Yep. Fumble-prone? Nope.
> 
> Not sure what he was missing in 2009 that didn't make him "best all around". I'm curious to hear who you would consider best all around, though (or at least in 2009).


Peterson has always been more consistent, imo. He always seems good for 4 or 5 yards where as Johnson struggles to get the tough yards and always saves his y/c with the big plays. I dunno, I'd just always rather have the consistent guy that's going to get you the tough first downs to keep the chains moving. Personal accolades for one season aren't going to sway me from who I've always seen as the best current RB.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I'm not sure I'd call Peterson the best all around RB _this_ year, think Forte, Rice, and McCoy are also in the discussion.


From what I've seen of the RBs it's Foster over those three. He's fucked though now cause teams will do like Jax did and just key off everything he does. Seriously, Yates would hit him in the flat and three defenders would be waiting. They didn't run any screens because that play is all timing and Yates isn't used to it. I have to assume they'll practice the hell out of the screen this week. Jax busted the few screens they tried though, so that might not even work. Leinart's season ended on a busted screen pass.

Peterson is still the best RB in the league. He's had little support all year and he was on pace for a pretty good year despite that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Peterson has always been more consistent, imo. He always seems good for 4 or 5 yards where as Johnson struggles to get the tough yards and always saves his y/c with the big plays. I dunno, I'd just always rather have the consistent guy that's going to get you the tough first downs to keep the chains moving. Personal accolades for one season aren't going to sway me from who I've always seen as the best current RB.


we weren't talking about overall who is better, because that is no doubt Peterson, we were saying in 2009 CJ was no doubt that better back. Iirc, CJ was moving doing everything that season, moving the chains, busting the big plays, scoring TDs and Vince Young just found a way to win 8 games.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

It was the best year a RB had ever had from a total yardage standpoint, so yeah, he was ridiculous in 09.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> we weren't talking about overall who is better, because that is no doubt Peterson, we were saying in 2009 CJ was no doubt that better back. Iirc, CJ was moving doing everything that season, moving the chains, busting the big plays, scoring TDs and Vince Young just found a way to win 8 games.


Well if we're talking that way I'm pretty sure Drew Brees had a better 2009 season than Peyton did.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

An argument could be made about that as well, except its kinda hard to argue against the MVP, especially when he had a chance to lead us to 16-0 until some coach took that away from us as well.

edit: I'm only talking about the regular season btw, since the playoffs are completely different. Even though the Superbowl loss wasn't all Peyton's fault, or even close to it, our defense let us down as well.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Well if we're talking that way I'm pretty sure Drew Brees had a better 2009 season than Peyton did.


And Brees led his team to a victory in the Superbowl over Manning and the Colts.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

As far as I know Drew had better numbers pretty much across the board that year. I'm aware who won the MVP award though yes.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> An argument could be made about that as well, except its kinda hard to argue against the MVP, especially when he had a chance to lead us to 16-0 until some coach took that away from us as well.
> 
> edit: I'm only talking about the regular season btw, since the playoffs are completely different. Even though the Superbowl loss wasn't all Peyton's fault, or even close to it, our defense let us down as well.


It's ok, most defenses didn't have a chance against that offense when it was hitting on all cylinders. Colts did what they could.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

nothing is ok when you lose Superbowl. :side:

That onside kick was the most heartbreaking play I've seen against the Colts since Hester returned a TD against us in 2006. That Manning INT just did us in.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

That onside kick was a bold move. I was shocked that shit went down. I was even more shocked than the Harrison TAINT the year before.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I was pretty surprised too. I remember the colts would have had it if Hank Basket didn't drop it.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Cheer up Bears fans, McNabb's getting released in Minny according to Schefter.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Hanie > McNabb


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

McNabb > Enderle and he'd be coming home.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Just heard from twitter, he could well until Cutler comes back, what 6-8 weeks from now.McNabb still has the arm, and the Bears have the weapons to do damage in the NFC.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



> AdamSchefter Adam Schefter
> As it stands going into Thursday, when former Vikings QB Donovan McNabb will be on waivers, Dallas holds 21st waiver claim, Chicago 24th.


Interesting, must work more similarly to waivers in fantasy than thought then, I don't know anymore :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Peterson has always been more consistent, imo. He always seems good for 4 or 5 yards where as Johnson struggles to get the tough yards and always saves his y/c with the big plays. I dunno, I'd just always rather have the consistent guy that's going to get you the tough first downs to keep the chains moving. Personal accolades for one season aren't going to sway me from who I've always seen as the best current RB.


Not really. Even if you go back to 2009 and take away those huge runs, his numbers were generally still around 4-5 ypc. To say AP is always good for 4 or 5 yards is a bit inaccurate because he isn't always good for 4 or 5 yards; no running back is. A lot of backs would probably have 3-4 ypc every game, but then they get like 1 or 2 25-30 yard run and their yards per carry get bumped up. 

CJ this past week against the Bucs was overall just good though, based on what you're saying. At least 90% of his runs were for 4 or more runs I'd say so I guess that would fall under consistency. Of course he'll probably come away with 10 yards this week, but shhh :side:


----------



## Aid

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I'm calling it, the Eagles will pickup McNabb on waivers just because they can.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> Not really. Even if you go back to 2009 and take away those huge runs, his numbers were generally still around 4-5 ypc. To say AP is always good for 4 or 5 yards is a bit inaccurate because he isn't always good for 4 or 5 yards; no running back is. A lot of backs would probably have 3-4 ypc every game, but then they get like 1 or 2 25-30 yard run and their yards per carry get bumped up.
> 
> CJ this past week against the Bucs was overall just good though, based on what you're saying. At least 90% of his runs were for 4 or more runs I'd say so I guess that would fall under consistency. Of course he'll probably come away with 10 yards this week, but shhh :side:


Regarless, CJ still relies on the big plays more than just about any other running back I'd say. Could be inaccurate but certainly more than AP. Overall I think AP is better, Johnson had a great year, I'm not blind to that. He had a better season than AP but AP is still the better running back. Like I said, I'm not going to let one year change that. If we did that we'd be saying things like Derek Anderson isn't horrible.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Vince Young :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Marshawn Lynch: (True Meaning of Determination)


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I would have been better if he did another STIFF ARM OF DEATH.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

T-Jax > VY.

T-Jax is about to lead his team to victory almost effortless, you guys watch T-Jax. Watch what he does, and you'll see why in 10 years you'll be calling him the GOAT.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Regarless, CJ still relies on the big plays more than just about any other running back I'd say. Could be inaccurate but certainly more than AP. Overall I think AP is better, Johnson had a great year, I'm not blind to that. He had a better season than AP but AP is still the better running back. Like I said, I'm not going to let one year change that. If we did that we'd be saying things like Derek Anderson isn't horrible.


Well no doubt AP is the better back, but we were debating 2009 alone and anyone who says CJ wasn't the best that year is an idiot. Over the years though, I would agree about AP, especially since he seems to have worked on his fumbling issues.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

CJ wasn't just the best back of 2009, he had the most total yards of all time. It's impossible say anyone was better that year.



Cleavage said:


> Marshawn Lynch: (True Meaning of Determination)


Nah, Philadelphia Eagles: QUITTERS


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I'm surprised the East is semi-interesting. Giants are pulling another choke job, but nothing's guaranteed with this Dallas team so I'm curious to see who wins that division.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> I'm surprised the East is semi-interesting. Giants are pulling another choke job, but nothing's guaranteed with this Dallas team so I'm curious to see who wins that division.


Dallas has sucked ass in December historically. They need to get the running game back on track and find ways to get to the opposing QB. Our secondary is fucking awful. Regardless of whether Dallas makes the playoffs, they're most likely one and done depending on the matchup. Our secondary just can't hang and our pressure is spotty.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> Well no doubt AP is the better back, but we were debating 2009 alone and anyone who says CJ wasn't the best that year is an idiot. Over the years though, I would agree about AP, especially since he seems to have worked on his fumbling issues.


Sure, but like I said, I'm not going to let one year blind me. I was never really talking about one season alone when I said the best RB, QB and WR weren't in the AFC South in 2009. 

Lynch should have held up there to let someone catch up so he could stiff arm their head off. loleagles.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Eagles crack me up


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The only thing uglier than that run defence is Curtis Painter's face.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I bet Nnamdi wishes he woulda stayed in Oakland now!

DAT FACE JM!!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

lol @ that fat kid.

i knew there was a reason i was watching this shit, ALEX FLANAGAN


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

T-Jax should make another throw that "not many QBs can make" as Brad Nessler said.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

RIP Nnamdi


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

and this is what annoys me about this league. No call on that? Really?


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

T-Jax, be a doll and pass to Baldwin more.

Mike Maycock seems to really like T-Jax.


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Hello again, here to annoy more people with questions about NFL. May I ask, as it stands right now, who would be in the play offs? Or, who goes into the play offs, is it the top 2 teams from each table?


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Playoff picture currently...

AFC
1. Houston, 8-3 (Bye) *Wins tie break over NE and BLT based on best win % in conference games.
2. New England, 8-3 (Bye)
3. Baltimore, 8-3
4. Oakland, 7-4
5. Pittsburgh, 8-3 (Wildcard)
6. Cincinnati, 7-4 (Wildcard)

Last 3 Out
7. Denver, 6-5
8. NY Jets, 6-5
9. Tennessee, 6-5

NFC 
1. Green Bay, 11-0 (Bye)
2. San Francisco, 9-2 (Bye)
3. New Orleans, 8-3
4. Dallas, 7-4
5. Chicago, 7-4 (Wildcard) *Wins tie break over ATL based on head-to-head win %, and over DET based on best win % in common games.
6. Atlanta, 7-4 (Wildcard) *Wins tie break over DET based on head-to-head win %.

Last 3 Out
7. Detroit, 7-4
8. NY Giants, 6-5
9. Philadelphia, 4-7 *Based on a shit load of tie breakers.

6 get in from each conference, 4 division winners and 2 wildcard teams.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



CandyCoatedChaos said:


> Hello again, here to annoy more people with questions about NFL. May I ask, as it stands right now, who would be in the play offs? Or, who goes into the play offs, is it the top 2 teams from each table?


There are two conferences, the AFC and the NFC. In those two conferences there are four divisions. Each division winner is guaranteed a playoff spot. Also each conference has two wild card teams. So each conference sends 6 teams to the playoffs in total, four division winners and two wild cards.

This is what it looks like right now.

http://www.nfl.com/playoffs/playoff-picture


----------



## CandyCoatedChaos

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Thank you both kindly! I'll get my head around everything eventually haha. So if I've got it right, if the season ended today - 

Houston, New England, Baltimore, Oakland, Green Bay, San Fransisco, New Orleans, and Dallas would be through to the play offs, with Pittsburgh, Cincinatti, Chicago and Atlanta being the wild cards?

How are the wild cards chosen? Is it determined by who did the best in their divisions, but didn't finish top?


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

It's just the next best 2 teams beyond the division winners. A lot of the time a wild card team will have a better record than a division winner because the NFL has some weak divisions.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I know I'm a little late but my predictions for this week:

Eagles vs. *Seahawks*
*Titans* vs. Bills
Chiefs vs. *Bears*
*Falcons* vs. Texans
*Raiders* vs. Dolphins
*Broncos* vs. Vikings
Colts vs. *Patriots*
Bengals vs. *Steelers*
Panthers vs. *Buccaneers*
*Jets* vs. Redskins
*Ravens* vs. Browns
*Cowboys* vs. Cardinals
*Packers* vs. Giants
Rams vs. *49ers*
Lions vs. *Saints*
Chargers vs. *Jaguars*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

CCC this will give a slightly better idea of how the conferences and divisions are aligned.

http://www.nfl.com/standings

edit: Awesome catch by Golden Tate. Love seeing Tarvaris Jackson own the Eagles. You're right notorious 187...GOAT.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

GOLDEN TATE!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> CCC this will give a slightly better idea of how the conferences and divisions are aligned.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/standings
> 
> edit: Awesome catch by Golden Tate. Love seeing Tarvaris Jackson own the Eagles. You're right notorious 187...GOAT.


I knew you'd see the light.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Marshawn Lynch says I may win my fantasy matchup this week :lmao


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

MrMister Freeman has put up 40points on you in the WCF League


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Cleavage said:


> MrMister Freeman has put up 40points on you in the WCF League


Not surprised. My luck is pretty bad. I'm sure he'll have around 60 before the night is over.

I lost on that last second Ingram TD last week in the league here.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Can someone tell me again why Buffalo traded Lynch away?


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Why have Lynch when you can have an average special teams player like CJ Spiller?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Because they have Jackson who is better anyways?

Though they weren't even sure about him and having Lynch as a backup would have been a great combo.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Jackson and Lynch are about the same really. Solid RBs, nothing that great. Fred's early season huge numbers were a fluke just like the Bills themselves.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Are you joking MrMr? I would be inclined to believe that if started doing bad as the season went on but he was the most *consistent* runner every week in the NFL. The guy was tearing it up until he got injured. I don't see how you can call it a fluke when he wasn't showing any signs of slowing down.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yeah I wouldn't say Jackson is better. He had several good games. We need more of a sample size of weeks.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Are you joking MrMr? I would be inclined to believe that if started doing bad as the season went on but he was the most *consistent* runner every week in the NFl. The guy was tearing it up until he got injured.


Nah his production was slowing. It went from ridiculous to pretty good.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

*Hey do you all think that Donovan McNabb is a Hall of Fame player?*


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Nah his production was slowing. It went from ridiculous to pretty good.



Wk1: 20 attempts 112 yards 5.6 avg TD 0

Wk2: 15 attempts 117 yards 7.8 avg TD 2

Wk3: 12 attempts 74 yards 6.2 avg TD 1

Wk4: 17 attempts 66 yards 3.9 avg TD 1

Wk5: 26 attempts 111 yards 4.3 avg TD 1

Wk6: 16 attempts 121 yards 7.6 avg TD 1

Wk8: 26 attempts 120 yards 4.6 avg TD 0

Wk9: 18 attempts 82 yards 4.6 avg TD 0

Wk10: 13 attempts 144 yards 8.8 avg TD 0

His production, as you can see, did not fall at all. The guy had an amazing year, it was no fluke.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

You're not even showing his receiving yards. That's why he was so good.

Jets and Cowboys shut him down (week 9 and 10). His yards vs Dallas were garbage time. I watched the game. They shut his ass down.

He had 114 in wk 10 btw.


That was probably one of the dumbest decisions I've ever seen by a QB on any level.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

*TAINT!


And the Dream Team rolls on.*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

GAME OVER!!

no one answered my question, who is the biggest pats fan in this thread


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Cleavage said:


> GAME OVER!!
> 
> no one answered my question, who is the biggest pats fan in this thread


I'm not.

No LC, McNabb is borderline HoF at best.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Jets did not shut him down, 82 yards isn't great, but its not terrible either.

And he had only 13 carries total aganist Dallas, I didn't watch but I remember Dallas got ahead early and it was more of the fact Bills were down really early and didn't run the ball a lot than Dallas shuting him down. Unless he got like like 80 yards on 4 carries on the last drive.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

*I don't know who is, Cleavage

But why is Vince Neil in your banner?*


trolololol yeah I know.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

oh Vince Young


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

That one was kinda just bad luck. He had to throw it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Jets did not shut him down, 82 yards isn't great, but its not terrible either.
> 
> And he had only 13 carries total aganist Dallas, I didn't watch but I remember Dallas got ahead early and it was more of the fact Bills were down really early and didn't run the ball a lot than Dallas shuting him down. Unless he got like like 80 yards on 4 carries on the last drive.


Yes, Dallas swarmed in the 1st half. He didn't get shit. They went into pass defense mode conceding the run in the 2nd half.

At any rate, he's not a GREAT RB. Think what you want. I couldn't care less. You're thinking fantasy probably. Reality tells a different story.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I never said he was a great QB, I just don't think his season was a fluke and he had a good season. We'll see how he continues going into next season, but he had an overall terrible team and a QB that likes to throw those INTs, which really didn't help.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

LOL we're arguing for no reason then. Yeah Fred is a solid RB, very comparable with Lynch.:side:

:lmao why Seahawks?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

My fantasy would love a 1 yard TD run here to Lynch.

Damn you Carroll. Where'd your USC cockiness go?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

So who picks up DeSean Jackson next year?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> So who picks up DeSean Jackson next year?


Some moronic team. Washington? Oh shit, I just hope Jerry isn't that dumb.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I'd say Oakland, but new ownership.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I bet Jackson wishes he was apart of young money.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao Tarvaris Jackson with 81% in completions.

T-JAX


----------



## Aid

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> :lmao Tarvaris Jackson with 81% in completions.


:lmao Seriously? Did he throw short dump passes most of the night? And before T-Jax for MVP...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

He went medium/deep a few times. Eagles made him look pretty damn good though.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Also, DeSean to NE :side:


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

DeSean is just in over his head as far as I'm concerned. He's not a top receiver. His routes leave a lot to be desired, he's just a burner. He needs better receiving options around him to open things up for him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Desean is pretty damn good, just doesn't seem to care anymore and doesn't even look like he's trying. Either way, he probably needs to go somewhere else because Philly doesn't seem to be the place for him sadly.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Peyton Manning might be the only QB who could get decent/consistent production out of him. Colts should sign him.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Pretty good in what aspect though? He drops a lot of passes and doesn't run good routes. He makes big plays but teams will eventually find away to be immune to that unless he has better receivers around him to take pressure off.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Pretty good in what aspect though? He drops a lot of passes and doesn't run good routes. He makes big plays but teams will eventually find away to be immune to that unless he has better receivers around him to take pressure off.


I honestly don't remember him dropping a lot of passes before this year. I could be wrong, but I really don't recall him letting those easy passes fall.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yeah he's a dropper. Google his 2010 year and you get multiple articles detailing it. He also flat out disappears in big games. The most famous exception was his amazing punt return vs the Giants. There is no question he has great speed and decent vision. He just has no heart and drops too many balls.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I'd like to see him on a mature, veteran team that runs a tight ship like NE or Baltimore, maybe GB.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

lolNE, they don't run shit otherwise Chad would actually be apart of the offense instead of well what he is doing now, which is nothing. Ya, you can say that Chad isn't what he once was or its his fault, but its also NE's fault for not getting him involved whatsoever.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

They do ok without 85. Don't see the problem really.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I never said they have a problem or that they need him, but they've shown they can't blend a guy that was a star on another team and put them in their system. They do better when they got the guy fresh and can build him as they want that way. Obviously Moss was the exception, buy the guy is one of the most talented players ever, he was no doubt going to do good with Brady. I don't think they could turn Desean in the right direction.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

They have no reason to when Brady's able to do what he does with Gronk, Welker, Hernandez and Branch lol.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Pats were just an example of a well run team with strong veteran leadership in place.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Well, I'm bored as shit right now at work. So I figured I'd use company time and look at some offensive line stats. We can see the stats easy on QB, RB, WR, and even defensive guys with tackles, INTs, and sacks. But I don't see very much on the offensive lines. So maybe you guys will find this interesting.

Top 5 in Rushing Yards
1. Eagles - 1,885
2. Broncos - 1,757
3. Texans - 1,669
4. Raiders - 1,641
5. Vikings - 1,495

Top 5 in Yards Per Attempt
1. Eagles - 5.5
2. Panthers - 5.1
3. Vikings - 5.0
4. Bills - 4.8
5. Broncos - 4.8

Top 5 in Rushing TD's
1. Panthers - 15
2. Texans - 14
3. Raiders - 14
4. Vikings - 14
5. Eagles - 13

Top 5 in Rushing First Downs
1. Eagles - 109
2. Texans - 92
3. Panthers - 90
4. Broncos - 86
5. Raiders - 84

Top 5 in Least Amount of Negative Rushes
1. Panthers - 19
2. Saints - 20
3. Jets - 20
5. Colts - 21
5. Browns - 21

Top 5 in Fewest Sacks Allowed
1. Bills - 15
2. Titans - 16
3. Texans - 16
4. Bengals - 17
5. Raiders/Saints/Buccs - 19

Top 5 in Fewest QB Hits Allowed
1. Titans - 39
2. Bengals - 41
3. Buccaneers - 41
4. Saints 41
5. Packers/Chargers - 42

I guess all that hype on the Texans OLine is justified. Great run stats, and third on fewest sacks allowed. Maybe Yates has a chance.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Texans O-Line is fantastic. I'm jealous of it.

The Bears have signed Earl Bennett to a 4-year $18 Million contract with $9 Million guaranteed.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Those stats are misleading since Philly is on most of those lists. But yeah Houston has one of the, if not the best O-line in the league. You don't remember them dominating the Steelers JCarb?

No one claimed McNabb. He's pretty much done for his career.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Not necessarily, just means no one wanted to pay the pro rated salary of 5 mil when they could sign him for under 1 mil. Probably though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yeah good point. Not signing him means he becomes a free agent. It's still possible someone will sign him for less money.

However, no one signing him means no one wants him. He hasn't been good in at least three years.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

He hasn't been good since he left philly.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I still remember when Shanahan basically said that McNabb is our QB, but we felt that Sexy Rexy was our better option when we needed to put points on the board in the 4th quarter.


----------



## thatdambgood

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Dalton won RotW again, second time, go redheads <_<?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Andy Dalton & Von Miller for ROY.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Those stats are misleading since Philly is on most of those lists. But yeah Houston has one of the, if not the best O-line in the league. You don't remember them dominating the Steelers JCarb?
> 
> No one claimed McNabb. He's pretty much done for his career.


Philly is on all the run based O-Line lists. That is believable considering McCoy, Vick, and even Young's running. And yes, I do remember, damn you! But that was very early on, and the Steelers are normally better the later the season goes. But we'll see what happens if they meet again.

As for McNabb, he was done when Philly let him go to a DIVISION RIVAL. If you're allowed to go to a division rival, you are done 100% no question.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



CM Dealer said:


> The Rams are going to win the NFC West this year by at least 2 games. The Seahawks have no one at QB, the Niners couldn't cover my dead grandma, and the Cardinals are throwing their 60+ million dollar investment behind a putrid offensive line.


I iz so smartz.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Andy Dalton & Von Miller for ROY.


ha


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Dalton>Newton.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Clausen > Manning next season (Bank on it).


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Luck>Newton. Bank on it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Have fun spending 75% of your payroll on 2 Quarterbacks. :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Have fun being the worst team for the next 5 years, especially when you lose Smith and Newton has no one to pass to.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



WWF said:


> Have fun spending 75% of your payroll on 2 Quarterbacks. :lmao


Pretty much this. Unless something drastic happens, the Colts are going to be spending a lot of potential O Line and D Line money on Peyton Manning and Andrew Luck.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Have fun being the worst team for the next 5 years, especially when you lose Smith and Newton has no one to pass to.


Nah, Smitty's not leaving. Olsen & Shockey are pretty great targets, though. Better than Clark & Tamme, at least.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

He's 32, he won't be there forever and he ever wants a chance at a ring then he will leave the Panthers as well.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Pretty sure Carolina will be a title contender in 2-3 years anyway.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

In two or three years? Maybe if they get the first overall pick for next 2 years, but I've seen nothing from their defense this year to make me think they can do anything in the near future.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

It doesn't take long for a defense to turn around. Drafting well and getting a couple of key free agents and injured players back will help immensely. If Beason, Davis & Edwards were healthy, the defense would be exponentially better.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

You can win with a mediocre defense if your offense is outstanding as long as that defense can get turnovers during the playoff run. New Orleans is a prime example. Carolina has the potential to be an outstanding offense if Newton can get those turnovers down.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Anyone really could be a title contender in 2 to 3 years if they draft well and sign key free agents. Not exactly easy for it all to come together at the same time though. Can't always rely on getting the free agents you need and then there's injuries. Drafting exceptionally well is huge.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Aid180 said:


> Pretty much this. Unless something drastic happens, the Colts are going to be spending a lot of potential O Line and D Line money on Peyton Manning and Andrew Luck.


Luck won't be getting paid that much. Rookie wage scale is in effect. No more Matt Ryan type contracts.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I heard that they could be spending 50 mil on Luck if they draft him, which i find hard to beleive. Wasn't Cam's deal in the 20 million range?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I think Steve Smith is retired by then, Panthers don't have much of an offense outside Cam and whichever RB is healthy that week,


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Cam will be enough offense when he learns more about this game. Steve Smith could play 3 more years. It's not that unlikely. He's missed time with upper body injuries if I remember right. Those don't take a toll on your overall career like leg injuries do.

I still say it's smarter for them to trade either Manning or Luck for a shit ton of more picks.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TKOK! said:


> I heard that they could be spending 50 mil on Luck if they draft him, which i find hard to beleive. Wasn't Cam's deal in the 20 million range?


Yeah. 22 million for 4 years. Luck should get the same. So the Colts will be fine.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yeah, 30 at the most & that's due to the constant hype.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Cam will be enough offense when he learns more about this game. Steve Smith could play 3 more years. It's not that unlikely. He's missed time with upper body injuries if I remember right. Those don't take a toll on your overall career like leg injuries do.
> 
> I still say it's smarter for them to trade either Manning or Luck for a shit ton of more picks.


Agreed. If anything this year should be a lesson for them not to rely so heavily on their quarterback, and by drafting Luck they'll be doing the same thing. If they trade away the first pick for a bunch of other picks and/or players, they can fill some holes and not have to rely on the quarterback position. They could even transition into a running team depending on how they draft.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Cam will be enough offense when he learns more about this game. Steve Smith could play 3 more years. It's not that unlikely. He's missed time with upper body injuries if I remember right. Those don't take a toll on your overall career like leg injuries do.
> 
> I still say it's smarter for them to trade either Manning or Luck for a shit ton of more picks.


If we were going to keep Luck then I would prefer Manning to stay at least a year and teach him for that year and then trade him the following year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

So since I was bored and watching top 10 on NFL network, who do you guys think had a better passing season:Brady in 07 or Manning in 04.

I'm going to go with Manning, and not just because I'm a Colts fan. Manning was leading a terrible defensive team, not much has changed since then lol, and every touchdown of his was meaningful and to help his team win. He scored those 49 TDs when the games still undecided and he benched once the Colts were too far ahead, and didn't even play the last game so he did his whole season in 15 games basically. The Pats never rest their starters, they played into garbage time when the other team wasn't going their hardest, and he was never benched. Bill loved to inflate his teams stats and always has, he plays until the last minute, and though I have no problem with that, it clearly boasted Brady's stats. The one thing about Brady's season that is undisputely better is that they went 16-0.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

It's kinda funny we're comparing 2 years where they both didn't win the Super Bowl. If Aaron Rodgers wins every game this year and wins the Super Bowl this year becomes the greatest year ever I'd say. Especially if he continues his streak of games with a rating over 110. 

Between Manning's and Brady's years. It's hard to say. Depends what you're looking at really, QB rating goes to Manning, TD/INT goes to Brady, completion % goes to Brady. I'd have to look closer.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

another thing that goes to Manning is they pulled him early in a few of those games. I don't know all the numbers but I was surprised that the year when Brees almost broke the passing yards record wasn't on there.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Something that hurts Rodgers this year in comparison to those years is the all-time great season from Brees too, chasing Marino's passing record. Says how week the NFC is this year with the new passing rules giving more power to offense.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

lol at Schaub riding around the field in an mobile wheel chair or whatever their called.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Giants are on Live in the UK tonight, hopefully we can get the win!


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Woodley's supposedly back. Thank fuck.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If we were going to keep Luck then I would prefer Manning to stay at least a year and teach him for that year and then trade him the following year.


It might not be Manning's decision to stay or not. Manning is going to be reluctant to groom a guy who he knows will eventually take his job. He won't be as open about his reluctance as Favre was with Rodgers, Manning is a guy who will always usually toe the company line. But he knows that by drafting Luck, the end is near. 

Plus, will the Colts have so much money tied up in 2 QBs on their payroll? No, Luck won't get the money number one picks once did, but enough to consider dumping Manning.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

NFL starting up, not moving from my bed all day lol.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

TEBOW TIME!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Cams bout to throw for 400 again !
letss gooooo Panthers


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TKOK! said:


> TEBOW TIME!


There's 5 minutes left in the 4th quarter already?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Awesome I got Tebow on my TV. Just what I wanna see.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Great, get to watch Palko again. fpalm


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

2nd play of the game = screen to Wallace, 3 yard loss.

I hate Arians. Fire the fucker.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

god damn it i love Cam Newton

shinfo .... under religion on my facebook profile it says Cam Newton


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

As much as his team sucks, Jared Allen is a beast.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> 2nd play of the game = screen to Wallace, 3 yard loss.
> 
> I hate Arians. Fire the fucker.


Yeah make one of the fastest receivers in the league stand still. Stupid.

lololblocklolol


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

jheez bangles


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> 2nd play of the game = screen to Wallace, 3 yard loss.
> 
> I hate Arians. Fire the fucker.


i caught the end of the 3 and out. it made me mad and brown dropped apparently.

AMEN. Worilds is off my shit list. he's been off for awhile but i never announced it.


last week arians was throwing screens to the slowest receiver aka dwts champ. so at least arians stepped his logic up.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Steeler offense still looks out of sync since the bye week.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

it's been out of sync all year. the steelers usually score on their first drive and they haven't so it looks like the crap that usually see in the rest of the game. steelers offense doesn't get as much touches as everyone else. their at the bottom of the league when it comes to number of drives.

arians makes me so mad. apparently heyward blocked the kick.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Fucking refs. It really pisses me off when they look at video footage and fuck up. IT'S NOT A SUBJECTIVE THING. Yates's hand is going forward. Fortunately they get it right most of the time, but godammit get it right. It's not hard since we have great camera work and SLOW MOTION.

Fuck yeah and fuck you refs. Houston gets it back with an INT. I don't even like Houston, but I can't stand for idiots affecting games.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Forte is hurt.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Matt Ryan's good.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Wow, that looked nasty.

Doesn't look good for Forte.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> it's been out of sync all year. the steelers usually score on their first drive and they haven't so it looks like the crap that usually see in the rest of the game. steelers offense doesn't get as much touches as everyone else. their at the bottom of the league when it comes to number of drives.
> 
> arians makes me so mad. apparently heyward blocked the kick.


If he'd just stop calling that damn screen pass play I'd be alot happier in general.

I wonder if Troy should really be playing today. He's not flying all around, and making big tackles in the run today. He's just roaming around deep as like a last line of defense/ball hawk. If he's questionable, and can't do his full deal then sit him. I want him 100% for the playoffs not. Not playing against the Bengals.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> If he'd just stop calling that damn screen pass play I'd be alot happier in general.
> 
> I wonder if Troy should really be playing today. He's not flying all around, and making big tackles in the run today. He's just roaming around deep as like a last line of defense/ball hawk. If he's questionable, and can't do his full deal then sit him. I want him 100% for the playoffs not. Not playing against the Bengals.


Assuming we make the playoffs.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Ponder lol


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

There's the screen to Ward @ IMP. fpalm

Edit: 48 YARD TD FROM CJ2K. OMG.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> Assuming we make the playoffs.


Considering we have 8 wins and 2 games left against the Brownies, and a Rams game we better. That would be a horrid collapse.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> Assuming we make the playoffs.


can you shut up. i'm going to assume that's a safe assumption. the team is still playing for the division. i only care about holding onto the 5th seed at this point. 

hines dancing on the sideline on my screen makes me mad at screens. i hope he gets catches which is looking unlikely at this point.

i actually thought redman was down and everyone else was being stupid. someone was down on the ground.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

CJ with a monster run for the TD.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Antonio Brown! Beast mode!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

BROWN. offense is finally doing work. still less mendenhall would make happy.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> BROWN. offense is finally doing work. still less mendenhall would make happy.


I like Redman alot more. He runs with so much power, and effort. I'm not sure he could go 20+ carries a game though. I'd also like to see Dwyer get a carry here and there.

Edit: Speaking of Redman. Tough running! Love it.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Too many Steeler fans on this board, where is everyone else?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

redman can't even get ten touches a game. arians hates the running game and would prefer to have a one back set except for a 3rd down play with moore who is too fumble prone for me.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yeah the Steelers shit is annoying me today but I'm not in a good mood so it's more about that.

WAAAH THEY RAN A SCREEN PASS. WAAAAH WE SUCK (even though we're one of the best teams in the leauge). Shut the fuck up already.

I'm half joking. You guys are cool.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Lions don't play till tonight :side:


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Even though I still like Redman more, Hell Yeah Mendenhall! TD!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Peppers is hurt as well, Bears are falling apart.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Yeah the Steelers shit is annoying me today but I'm not in a good mood so it's more about that.


name a team and i'll become a fan of them for the day.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> name a team and i'll become a fan of them for the day.


Jets.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Anybody watching the Texans/Falcons game? How is Yates looking?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yates doesn't look as bad as he did last week. Houston still can't run the ball though so far. Falcons are good against the run of course.



IMPULSE said:


> name a team and i'll become a fan of them for the day.


Bengals.:side:

Colts.:lmao


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Yeah the Steelers shit is annoying me today but I'm not in a good mood so it's more about that.
> 
> WAAAH THEY RAN A SCREEN PASS. WAAAAH WE SUCK (even though we're one of the best teams in the leauge). Shut the fuck up already.
> 
> I'm half joking. You guys are cool.


:lmao


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

How the hell does Foster have -19 yards rushing? lol


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Ha! Dalton throws the Arians screen pass.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

i'm proud of getting people to despise screen passes i prefer them off screen. curtis brown be hype for special team plays must be a longhorn thing.

i'm glad minnesota got a safety. i hope they keep scoring in twos. it would make my day. scoring 4 points or something would be fun.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Entering this thread to let you all know the New York Jets/New York Giants/Chicago Bears rule.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



stadw0n306 said:


> How the hell does Foster have -19 yards rushing? lol


He doesn't. They fucked that up somehow.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Orton is hurt on his first play as a Chief, LMAO.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

vikings better keep their score at 5. they already ruined my day. 

tampa bay should have just dumped their money on free agents last year b/c this team is just bad. it's worse when they had a chance and money to improve the team.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Disgusting injury for Orton. His index finger was crooked and misaligned. First play in for Palko, dislocated finger.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



stadw0n306 said:


> Orton is hurt on his first play as a Chief, LMAO.


Jesus people are getting hurt a lot in that game? What's the deal with Forte and Peppers?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

CJ has 67 rushing yards on 5 carries.

HE'S BACK!!!!


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> CJ has 67 rushing yards on 5 carries.
> 
> HE'S BACK!!!!


6 carries, 86 yards now.

Edit: Mendenhall's looked pretty good today, 2 TD's + good vision & nice cuts = win.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

i'm rooting for the bengals mrmister and they do something stupid the next play. 45 yard pass interference. then they let the steeler get to the 5 the next play after that.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Jesus people are getting hurt a lot in that game? What's the deal with Forte and Peppers?


Peppers came back, Forte took a helmet to the knee and hasn't returned.

Orton got one of his fingers dislocated.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Mendenhall is having a nice little game here.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Well it only took CJ 10 games.


TD #2 for Mendenhall! I am sorry. You are still awesome. Even though I'd still like to see more Redman.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Forte's out, he's not coming back in the game.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I bet Forte tore his ACL.

Peppers is fine. Playing with a banged up knee all season. Probably had to readjust his brace.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I made the trade for CJ at exactly the right time, lol.

Another TD for CJ.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Chris Johnson: 7 rushes, 90 yards, 2 TDs.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Fumble on the kick off return! Steelers ball!!


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

UDK has to be crying over the CJ trade. What's sad is that CJ still might rush for 1,000 yards on the season :|

Fumble recovery!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

MrMister tells me to root for the Bengals so I do. This team then self destructs.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

What happened with Forte?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> UDK has to be crying over the CJ trade. What's sad is that CJ still might rush for 1,000 yards on the season :|
> 
> Fumble recovery!


He's an idiot. Very questionable coaching all season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

He injured his right knee, out for the rest of the game.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> UDK has to be crying over the CJ trade. What's sad is that CJ still might rush for 1,000 yards on the season :|
> 
> Fumble recovery!


He tried to tell me that he wasn't gonna be the same this year, and that i made the wrong move by giving away Starks :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

TOUCHDOWN.

Finally some offensive rhythm.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> What happened with Forte?


Handoff to the left. Derrick Johnson takes him out from under. Helmet on knee. Lays there rolling around in pain, clenching his knee.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

TD Ben to Wallace! This is the Steelers offense I want to see. 3 TD's in 3 minutes.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Holy shit TJ Yates has looked good so far. Hmmm. He just hit a perfect bomb to ANDRE.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Falcons are embarrassing themselves.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

i hope that TD gets wallace his confidence back. oakland also needs to wake up sooner then later. they don't have 4th quarter TEBOW magic that allows them to play from behind.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Motherfucking TJ Yates looks good after I put Andre on the bench due to shitty QBs. While Deion Branch has a whole 1 catch against the colts.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

fuck you tampa bay
weeeee


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

i meant TEBOW factor. Tebow doesn't need magic to get the job done he just does it. He's on some Nike type stuff.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Good to hear Yates is doing well. First ever QB from UNC to ever start an NFL game. That makes me happy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> MrMister tells me to root for the Bengals so I do. This team then self destructs.


Bengals was a joke. Root for the Colts. Someone has to.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

GRONK


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Gronk TD? Yessssss.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I hate having 3pm games. It just prolongs the waiting.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Bengals was a joke. Root for the Colts. Someone has to.


I think if I became a Colts fan UDFK would switch teams. 

What happened between Matt Ryan being good and the Falcons being embarrassing DH?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Will LOL if the Dolphins finish with a better record than the Bills.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> I think if I became a Colts fan UDFK would switch teams.
> 
> What happened between Matt Ryan being good and the Falcons being embarrassing DH?


DH was being sarcastic. Ryan threw an INT when he said that. UDK will switch teams at some point in the future. Bank on it.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> I think if I became a Colts fan UDFK would switch teams.
> 
> What happened between Matt Ryan being good and the Falcons being embarrassing DH?


The good comment was after he threw his 2nd pick.

Edit: What Mister said...


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

17 more yards for CJ, LOL.

Puts em over a 100 in the first half.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Brian Cushing is out for Houston. This team cannot catch a break at all. Kinda feel sorry for em.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Uhh not sure whose idea it was to leave AJ Green wide open.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

that was funny td. Minny TE caught the ball and then held it over his head and ran with it.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



stadw0n306 said:


> 17 more yards for CJ, LOL.
> 
> Puts em over a 100 in the first half.


good thing im playing him in fantasy :no:


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Congrats Hines Ward! Now over 12,000 Yards for his career.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> good thing im playing him in fantasy :no:


I started him, haha.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

smh at the bengals.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Big time defensive stand which lead to a 60 yard punt return run back by Antonio Brown!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

this bears vs chiefs game...

horrendous.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

we just drove down and Mare made the field goal .... no way we lose today


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Are the bears losing? I'm stuck watching The God Squad vs The Vikings. 

Saw Forte is out, damn injuries killing The Bears.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

LOL @ Hail Mary TD... wow. If it stands, first TD for KC in 12 quarters.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Tebow Power can't overcome Allen Mullet Power.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

That Jared Allen is somthing else


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

This Bronco's offense is pretty bad.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

GRONK IT UP

Colts are so bad.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Cleavage said:


> GRONK IT UP
> 
> Colts are so bad.


Are you now on the Pats bandwagon?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

its like we're not watching any tape on them we're just letting them run free, bump these motherfuckers.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> Are you now on the Pats bandwagon?


Gronk is on my Fantasy team, gotta acknowledge someone on my team giving me points bro.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

IH when was the last time you saw a Pats/Colts game that wasn't a shootout? Obviously we were going to get our asses handed to us, that was expected, because we're usually matching their points with our own.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

With how bad the Colts suck this year. They should give Peyton the MVP even though he hasn't played. If he does play and they win, they should for sure give it to him.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I was expecting shootout or a blowout, but we are just letting the WR's just run free our CB's are so deep. What i'm saying if we watched the Giants and the Steelers games their CB's were bumping the WR's which was putting Brady timing off a little bit.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

another lineman goes down. can't there be one week where one of these bums don't go down.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

pretty sure the chiefs are going to win this game.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Cam just tied the record for most rushing TDs by a QB


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Tebow is actually not completely sucking throwing the ball. not doing great, but he just had a real nice td pass.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Another Gronk TD :lmao


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Gronk with 14 TD's this year. TE record. Beastly.


Speaking of beastly, James Harrison sack!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Manning should come back for the last two games, win then, and then proceed to win the MVP. No other player would truly be the most "valuable" to their team.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Nate Washington down in Tennessee. There has been injuries like crazy today.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Manning should come back for the last two games, win then, and then proceed to win the MVP. No other player would truly be the most "valuable" to their team.


I told a friend yesterday that Manning should win the MVP this season by default.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Cammy Cam just tied the record for rushing TDs by a QB with 12. Will almost surely break it.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Hines has 4 catches and the Bengals are being stupid. 1000 catches might just happen for Ward.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Picked off by Carr!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Whoa! Mike Wallace!! TD! What a run after the catch.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I wonder if they'll switch to another game.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Fuck you, CBS!!! 

I don't care if the game isn't competitive! I want to see my goddamn Steelers! And I can't watch it on NFL Sunday Ticket because they blackout the games that are airing on your local CBS/Fox affiliates.

I guess it's RedZone channel time.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Fuckin Harvin.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Miami's making Oakland their bitch.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Wow! Nobody was within 10 yards of Roddy White on that TD.


----------



## Certified G

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Holy shit, the Dolphins are completely owning the Raiders. So are there about 4 or 5 games currently being played in the US? I cant watch 'em where I live so I'll have to wait for them to get uploaded at TYT.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

So Miami is actually pretty good then. They curb stomped some bad teams and gave Dallas all they could handle.

MATT MOORE


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

2 huge sacks by the Chiefs!

Missed field goal by Gould!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I look away for one second and Tebow throws another td. That was a nice play.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

This game has gotten more interesting in the 2nd half. Tebow do your miracle shit, need the point for my picks.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Fuck you, CBS!!!
> 
> I don't care if the game isn't competitive! I want to see my goddamn Steelers! And I can't watch it on NFL Sunday Ticket because they blackout the games that are airing on your local CBS/Fox affiliates.
> 
> I guess it's RedZone channel time.


I'm like that with 49er games. If there's a early game that's close I end up missing some of the start of the 49er game.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Andre Johnson is hurt. Very bad breaks lately for the Texans and Bears.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

CAM BREAKS THE RECORD !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Chiefs are beasting on D.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> CAM BREAKS THE RECORD !!!!!!!!!


It's not quite Hines Ward going over 12,000 career yards today, but it's still impressive non-the-less. Congrats Cam.


Pick 6 for the Falco... Wait, called back! Lucky break!


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Fuck you, CBS!!!
> 
> I don't care if the game isn't competitive! I want to see my goddamn Steelers! And I can't watch it on NFL Sunday Ticket because they blackout the games that are airing on your local CBS/Fox affiliates.
> 
> I guess it's RedZone channel time.


The game's still on TSN2.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Hanie fucking sucks.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> The game's still on TSN2.


Don't have that, and Sunday Ticket only uses CBS/Fox feeds.

Hope Antonio Brown is ok though. Saw that replay. Big hit and he was holding his ribs.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

It's Tebow time. Big pass play.

TD Broncos!

Wow! It is Tebow/McGahee time!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

this game is awesome.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

PICKED OFF BY THE CHIEFS!!!!!!!!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

INT KC... Disaster for the Bears.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Colts are only down by 1 score :lmao


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> The Colts are only down by 1 score :lmao


They made a nice little comeback. A little late though.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Oh man, Atlanta's bad.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yay Panthers win


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Bears won't make the playoffs. Shame because 2 weeks ago I think they could of made a good run in January.


3 Minutes left, Broncos with the ball down 3. Tebow time!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Tebow about to Tebow.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

lol fucking Tebow.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Tebow with the bomb! Big time pass.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Fitzpatrick trying to do the Tebow as well.

Matt Ryan's gonna try as well. LOLK.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

CHIEFS WIN!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The thing that analyst's don't account for is Tebow's got God Powers.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Great throw, bad drop.

FG is good. Might be overtime in Minny. Unless Ponder goes Tebow.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Ponder throws a pick, :lmao.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

OOHHHH!!!!!! INT Broncos!!!

Now it's time to get Tebowed for the WIN.

Tebow: 10/15, 202 Yards, 2 TD.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

TEBOW DOES IT AGAIN. WITH GOD BACKING UP, HE GETS THE DEFENSE AN INT


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

LOLFALCONS.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> LOLFALCONS.


#EpicFAIL


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Donkeys win.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Broncos win. Tebow 6-1.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Tebow.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Giants looking good early. Emphasis on early, but still.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Patrick Willis got hurt


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

1,000 yards receiving for Victor Cruz on the year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TKOK! said:


> Patrick Willis got hurt


How bad? 

Dallas is back to bad play calling. Not impressed.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TKOK! said:


> Patrick Willis got hurt


Damn, another big injury today? What happened to him?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> How bad?
> 
> Dallas is back to bad play calling. Not impressed.


Looked like he did something to his knee or hamstring. He was down for a while, but they didn't take to the locker room.

Edit- He did something to his hamstring and is doubtfull. hope this doesn't turn into something like Johnson's injury.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Off topic, but my God, how many lame ass country music, or music award shows in general can there possibly be?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Off topic, but my God, how many lame ass country music, or music award shows in general can there possibly be?


LOL it does seem like they come on every week doesn't it.


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I wonder if the Browns realize that the Ravens are running the ball every play.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



DH said:


> I wonder if the Browns realize that the Ravens are running the ball every play.


They should put in 10 in the box and see if Flacco can complete passes to wide open players, especially Anquan Boldin.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Congrats to Frank Gore for becoming the all time 49ers leading rusher.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Fuck you Clay, fuck you!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Justin Tuck looks like Super Shredder with that face mask.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

CHASE BLACKBURN! Not even back a week and already paying off.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

3 up going into the 3rd quarter, watch.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

So we were doing the WF Basketball fantasy draft so I haven't been around. I assume people were going nuts over Newton, QB JESUS and CJ.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> So we were doing the WF Basketball fantasy draft so I haven't been around. I assume people were going nuts over Newton, QB JESUS and CJ.


TJ Yates is the story. He was actually pretty good.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Just like Lienhart, that team gives him every chance to be successful.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Andre Johnson pulled a hamstring again though. Still, Yates made some good throws and got a TAINT called back because of defensive holding. He then helped drive the Texans on like a 15 play drive with Foster and Tate and the O-line taking over. Defense sealed the deal.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

fpalm Giants just get to half.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

49ers should be up by way more than 9 points. Davis dropping it like it's hot in the end zone.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Fuckin ray rice


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Nicks just raped that drive. Some nice impressive catches in there.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Tebow wins again? I swear to god... oh wait, no I don't BECAUSE THERE IS NO GOD. :cuss:


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

That was some catch !


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Come on, Giants! Beat these damn ************.


----------



## DanTheMan07

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Colt McCoy is the worst starter in the NFL.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Giants, don't let me down


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I should be hoping the Packers win for the sake of our lead in the division, but I was kinda hoping for an upset today.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Cerbs said:


> I should be hoping the Packers win for the sake of our lead in the division, but I was kinda hoping for an upset today.


Fuck our division. This is all time history. I'm hoping the Giants pull it off.

It's not like the Cowboys or Giants will do much in the playoffs.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I think one of my teams has the MrMister RB cruse 1st Darren McFadden, 2nd Fred Jackson and now Matt Forte.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Fuck our division. This is all time history. I'm hoping the Giants pull it off.
> 
> It's not like the Cowboys or Giants will do much in the playoffs.


Don't rule out Bailey. He's our fucking Tim Tebow. The way things look, he might be _Bailing_ us out of this game too. 

I like that... "_Bailing_ us out"....


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

GIANTS YOU CAN DO IT. I BELIEVE IN ELI. You beat the Pats and now you can beat the Packs. BE THE STREAK KILLER.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Cerbs said:


> Don't rule out Bailey. He's our fucking Tim Tebow. The way things look, he might be _Bailing_ us out of this game too.
> 
> I like that... "_Bailing_ us out"....


LAURENT ROBINSON

I just have no faith in Garrett as an OC and no faith in our secondary.

Bailey is the shit though. I have total faith in him. BAIL US OUT

Oh yeah, Patrick Peterson will be the best CB in the league by next year.

We should've gone for it. Oh well.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> GIANTS YOU CAN DO IT. I BELIEVE IN ELI. You beat the Pats and now you can beat the Packs. BE THE STREAK KILLER.


They showed some graphic on Sunday Countdown about how many long win streak the Giants have snapped over the years. They are the team to do it! No team goes undefeated on the NY Giants watch! /end Giants bandwagon mode.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Eli to Cruz for 40 whatever please. Not only because he's on my fantasy team but because he's becoming my one of my favourite WR.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

new thread title should be about roy williams and him being scared to score or win games.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> LAURENT ROBINSON
> 
> I just have no faith in Garrett as an OC and no faith in our secondary.
> 
> Bailey is the shit though. I have total faith in him. BAIL US OUT
> 
> Oh yeah, Patrick Peterson will be the best CB in the league by next year.


He might already be the best kick returner. Its tough to say between him and Hester.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> LAURENT ROBINSON
> 
> I just have no faith in Garrett as an OC and no faith in our secondary.
> 
> Bailey is the shit though. I have total faith in him. BAIL US OUT
> 
> Oh yeah, Patrick Peterson will be the best CB in the league by next year.


I BELIEVE IN BAILEY!

We will win the Super Bowl 18-14... with six kicks from Dan "The Man".


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Come on, Snee! Get out of the way!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

LET'S GO DAN! LET'S GO DAN! :mark:


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Horse shit flag. David Stern, is that you making the calls?


----------



## DH

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Horse shit flag. David Stern, is that you making the calls?


I think it's Earl Hebner.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Hopefully I get this game after 49ers/Rams.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

WHY DID GARRETT ICE HIS OWN KICKER

fuck

SERIOUSLY WHY DID GARRETT CALL THAT TIMEOUT

He didn't call it after Romo goes clutch to Dez, but he calls it before the kick...


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao Missed it.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

You've gotta be kidding me. 

Fuck you, Jason Garrett.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Ok now, let's see good Eli.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

COME ON CARDS, TAKE DOWN THE COWGIRLS!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Seriously, I fucking hate Jason Garrett. Not even Dan Bailey can bail us out when we have this fucking douchebag for a head coach. 

Cut this motherfucker's head off.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I still can't believe how bad that clock management was. There was time left after Romo hit Dez and Dallas had TWO timeouts left.

Fuck you Garrett.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> Fuck you Garrett.


Right in the ass.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I would ask what happened with Dallas, but I'm sure it will be all over ESPN all week this week.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yes please I mean get Dez Bryant more points but lose,lol.I have a tight one, in one of my fantasy match-ups 9 points difference I'm winning.One player left Jones from Jacksonville and his Rivers! Hold I win but I doubt it, wait I have a kicker,yes!


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

8 loooong and painful seasons but they did it breh's...the Niners are playoff bound 

*sheds a tear*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> I would ask what happened with Dallas, but I'm sure it will be all over ESPN all week this week.


It certainly will if Dallas loses.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I'm not kidding, I hope Jason Garrett dies in a fire for that bullshit.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I'm glad Troy Aikman also agrees there are way to many music award shows.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Laughed pretty hard at that highlight. What was Garrett Thinking.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



antoniomare007 said:


> 8 loooong and painful seasons but they did it breh's...the Niners are playoff bound
> 
> *sheds a tear*


Hell yeah, breh! Congrats! Go with Christ.


And Fox just showed the Dallas clip.. LOL! Pathetic.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> I would ask what happened with Dallas, but I'm sure it will be all over ESPN all week this week.


Are you kidding me, that will be a Youtube HIT for years to come if Dallas loses.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Jarrett must be reading the Reid book of time management, as in Andy Reid,lol


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Why in the hell did Garret ice his own kicker. What a dumbass.

Oh yeah 49ers, DAT DIVISION TITLE.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I wonder if he had a brain fart and forgot which team was on offence.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao

HOW BOUT DEM COWGIRLS???


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Let the "Fire Jason Garrett" headlines begin...


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Well fuck. That was a great run after the catch by Stephens-Howling.

Really Dallas should've lost this game by a lot if Kolb didn't suck. There were open Cardinals all day long.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Fuck you Driver


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Wow, Dallas is in trouble. The sky is going to collapse this week.

And there goes the Giants chance to win.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Cowboys lost?

They are taking a long time to reveiw this.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Alright dammit... LET'S GO PACKERS! C'MON YOU MOTHERFUCKERS!


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

It's still a 1 possession game. It's not over yet.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Eagles eliminated yet? :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TKOK! said:


> Cowboys lost?


Yeah, great play for a long TD.

What sucks is Romo did enough to win this game but he'll get the loss and be blamed for "choking". Really it was Garrett being worse than a high school coach.

God and the Packers are going to win too? Last weekend was too perfect so the rug had to pulled out from beneath my football world. FUCK


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> It's still a 1 possession game. It's not over yet.


Technically no. Realistically it is.

I gladly eat crow if I'm wrong. But yeah, it's over.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I'm excited to hear his explanation for the timeout.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Eli gonna turn into LOLELI and throw a pick here.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I blame Webster for that TD. Why the fuck are you pressing Driver in the endzone? FML


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Technically no. Realistically it is.
> 
> I gladly eat crow if I'm wrong. But yeah, it's over.


Technically it's a 1 possession game. TD and 2 pt conversion. Realistically, the Giants turn it over to the Packers.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> Technically no. Realistically it is.
> 
> I gladly eat crow if I'm wrong. But yeah, it's over.


If QB JESUS was on the field how much more confident would be you in a game tying TD and 2 point conversion?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

With an Eagles loss and a Giants loss, our loss against the Cards won't hurt _that_ bad...

Jason Garrett can still eat a dick though.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Giants make me cry


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> If QB JESUS was on the field how much more confident would be you in a game tying TD and 2 point conversion?



There would be no doubts. Green Bay is good and all but Tebow has God power it appears. 

And I botched my post. I meant, Technically yes, realistically no. Obviously, MrMister! :cussin:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JCarbo04 said:


> There would be no doubts. Green Bay is good and all but Tebow has God power it appears.
> 
> And I botched my post. I meant, Technically yes, realistically no. Obviously, MrMister! :cussin:


INDEED


Ok Eli make it happen. BALLARD


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

No cart? Looked like a broken leg to me. Yeash.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Garret saw what Mike Smith did a couple weeks ago and tried to one up him in the running for bonehead call of the year. he went bonehead call of the decade on us.

Eli leveling up in HEADWOUND MANNING.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Cruzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Who else loves Cruz?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

CRUZ!

Come on, Eli! Prove me wrong. Don't go all LOLELI.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TKOK! said:


> Garret saw what Mike Smith did a couple weeks ago and tried to one up him in the running for bonehead call of the year. he went bonehead call of the decade on us.


Yeah Garrett's timeout is way worse than Smith's 4th down call. At least Smith was believing in his team on that one.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Who else loves Cruz?


Me.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Who else loves Cruz?


right here :agree:


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Who else loves Cruz?


Not love, but I do like him. He's damn good.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Why didn't the Giants try running the ball to kill some clock?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Eli is gonna do it


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I hate Victor Cruz.

RUN IT GIANTS

OR HIT NICKS


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Who doesn't like Cruz should be the question!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

TD NICKS!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

HAKEEM NICKS! Tar Heel Pride, baby!

Now don't screw up the 2.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

HAKEEM!!!!

PLEASE get this two (prays)


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> I hate Victor Cruz.


Come on man, his father committed suicide. Don't let your Giants hate bias you.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

YESSSSS


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

This is awesome.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

TIE GAME!!!!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

OMGGG!!!! It's tied!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Come on man, his father committed suicide. Don't let your Giants hate bias you.


I don't really hate him. Only Giant I hate is Brandon Jacobs. I actually respect the NYG (still dislike them a lot though).

FUCK YES TIED UP.

OH SHIT RODGERS HAS TIME LEFT.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Damn Giants, c'mon Packers.Dallas lose, Giants lose, Eagles don't lose ground,lol


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I feel my confidence in a comeback strongly contributed to this.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> Eli gonna turn into LOLELI and throw a pick here.


:flip you were saying


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Too much time left guys. Almost a minute? Too much.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> Giants make me cry


of happiness.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



MrMister said:


> I don't really hate him. Only Giant I hate is Brandon Jacobs. I actually respect the NYG (still dislike them a lot though).
> 
> FUCK YES TIED UP.
> 
> OH SHIT RODGERS HAS TIME LEFT.


I was just messing.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Fuck the Packers


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

AH SONUVABITCH *JR voice*


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I wonder if McCarthy will ice his kicker too.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

So the Giants defense is pulling the LOLELI instead of Eli.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

FUCK!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

On my facebook news feed:

"You and 13 other friends posted about Jason Garrett"


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Like I said, should have run the ball a couple times...


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Game. Over.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Rodgers did that shit like it was nothin'


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> Like I said, should have run the ball a couple times...


Yeah man, you can't give them any time. They ran play action a few times...fuck that run it for real.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Game...set...match...Packers win!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I told you all this shit was over 10 minutes ago. :side:

Fuck you, Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Rodgers is to good.


----------



## Cookie Monster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Cookie Monster said:


> of happiness.


maybe not.

fuck you Giants


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

smh fucking packers. Rodgers suck a dick.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

If Eli doesn't through that pick 6 giants win, you gotta play a damn near perfect offensive game to beat them


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Feel bad for Eli tbh. Marches his team down the field and ties it only for his defense to give it up.

Giants win the re-match though if they can squeaky into the playoffs tbh.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Chiefs will be the only team to beat the Packers, led by Palko.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Time now to watch the Drew Brees show.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TKOK! said:


> If Eli doesn't through that pick 6 giants win, you gotta play a damn near perfect offensive game to beat them


Definitely. You can't let that defense score. It's hard enough to stop that offense.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I hate you Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Giants played them well, better than I thought they would. That said, fuck a moral victory. We fucked ourselves too many times

At least the cowboys lost, so playoff hopes aren't dead, but they are on life support


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

There is only one man who can beat the packers. His name is Tim Tebow.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TKOK! said:


> There is only one man who can beat the packers. His name is Tim Tebow.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TKOK! said:


> If Eli doesn't through that pick 6 giants win, you gotta play a damn near perfect offensive game to beat them


Not only that, but the TD to Driver was another blunder. Webster pressing in the endzone instead of playing coverage is another score they might not have had.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Does Denver have the division lead now?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Yes. fpalm

Packers force you to be damn near perfect to get the W. Eerily good team.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Well shit. Go Saints I guess, idk 

Might as well cheer against teams playing for wildcard spots considering there's no way in hell the Cowboys are getting a first round bye. That way even if we don't win our division, we'll have a better chance to get in. :side:


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Collinsworth better not be full of shit when he says Stafford looked great in warmups. His glove will be off and he should be fine. Hopefully, because we need him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I swear everytime I see Jim Schwartz I get annoyed.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

i forgot no suh.


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

It's FAIRLEY'S time.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

WordsWordWords & Genesis 1.0 i'm calling you both out next week. 

SIG BET

Accept or be a Pussy for life


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Proposing sig bets is for pussies. 

Gamble your account Cleavage.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Better keep holding them to FGs d.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

wtf is Gamble your account JM


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Loser is banned permanently.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

oh is this your way of getting rid of me JM, i'm down if they are.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Nice to see the offense has taken their strategy from the Packers game. Pick up the first down... then get it called back due to holding. fpalm


----------



## JM

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

lulz nah, just my way of telling you that sig bets are for pussies.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



JM said:


> Proposing sig bets is for pussies.
> 
> Gamble your account Cleavage.


I agree. Get rid of a Packers fan.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Dre Kirkpatrick or Janoris Jenkins or someone else better be in Honolulu Blue next year because we have no depth there.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

WRESTLING


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

GORGEOUS GEORGE reference by Al Micheals. Highlight of the night so far.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The offense better get their asses in gear and get a drive going that isn't killed by penalties now. It's pissing me off.

EDIT: Nice to see no late hit call there refs. Fuckin joke.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Sorry PP, this is probably gonna get ugly. Saints are just rolling right now.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Lions are getting spanked.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

When you let Brees sit back there with no pressure and fuck up your assignments (cough cough Harris) I'm not surprised he's throwing 60 yard TDs.

This team is still at least a year away, I realize that. I do wanna see them in the playoffs though.

EDIT: Oh wait I forgot we've already made 3 17+ point comebacks this year. We got them right where we want them... :side:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Lions are fucking kitty cats compared to the Saints. 

And no matter how they lose this game, Suh will be blamed all week for it.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

have any of the cinderella teams from the beginning of the season maintained form?

all the teams i'm thinking of fell off. i'm glad i don't have to wait a week to get a game with the browns out of the way. i really dislike watching that team and their uniform doesn't help. it's more boring than the name and city.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

While I'd be happy if they cut it down to 1 possession by half, I'll take being down by 10 since we get the ball after half. The O needed that, though. A little bit of a rhythm that wasn't killed by a dumb penalty like an illegal shift.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Bengals are probably the closest to a Cinderella team that's still alive, even though I don't think they are as good as their record indicates.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The Lions are still in the thick of the playoff hunt. The Bears dont have a QB or RB anymore, the Falcons just lost to TJ Yates, and the Giants and Cowboys will probably knock the other out and only get 1 spot.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> have any of the cinderella teams from the beginning of the season maintained form?
> 
> all the teams i'm thinking of fell off. i'm glad i don't have to wait a week to get a game with the browns out of the way. i really dislike watching that team and their uniform doesn't help. it's more boring than the name and city.


Do the 49ers count? or are you talking about teams who have always sucked?


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Chicago is screwed.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Packers, Saints, Niners, Cowboys, Lions, Gaints in that order for me. I think the Cowboys will hold on to the lead with an easier schedule, and I think I'm ready to give up on the Falcons now.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I think the Falcons will snag the last spot.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

This is fucking pathetic. Our D cannot stop the fucking pass at all.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

49ers and Bengals could count. I think the former is good and the latter made me regret my best team in the AFC North routine today. 

I'm mad the Jets are still alive.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

That was one hell of a catch. surprised he held on to it.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Drew Brees might be the best QB with these 2 min drives. Seriously, he orchestrated another one.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Jesus christ them 3 wouldve been nice.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Jesus christ them 3 wouldve been nice.


To me, that is the nail in the coffin. Cause, Stafford can not do these shootouts with Brees. Does not help that the Lions secondary can't stop Brees at all.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TKOK! said:


> I think the Falcons will snag the last spot.


Up until today, I was too. But there's only so much credit I can give a team that loses to TJ Yates. Not to mention no Mario Williams and Brian Cushing was out most of the game too. No idea how the Texans are still doing it. 


IMPULSE said:


> I'm mad the Jets are still alive.


I'm leaning towards them to snag the last spot in the AFC. I would rather them get it than the fucking Bungles. The Titans getting in wouldn't bother me either, I just think it would be a waste because they wouldn't get very far.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I am guessing the Texans have built up a lot of equity after always being close, but never reaching the playoffs. Now, they have a 3rd string QB and are still getting it done. Guess they are finally getting some good karma.

Does nto hurt them that they have Foster/Tate/Johnson.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Alright Schwartz better pull a bunch of rabbit out of the hats. I'm talking onside kicks and full out blitzes and shit. You're down 17. Time to take some chances.and maybe knock Brees out


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Fucking Madonna.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Just found out that TJ Yates is the first Tar Heel to ever start an NFL game, which is pretty crazy. 

I don't know how the Texans will do in the playoffs, I'm sure they won't have a lot of people picking them to go very far, but I gotta give it up for them. They are definitely my favorite in the AFC right now just based on how that team will just not quit.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

As long as that defense is good they will do well.


----------



## Charmqn

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Cerbs said:


> Just found out that TJ Yates is the first Tar Heel to ever start an NFL game, which is pretty crazy.
> 
> I don't know how the Texans will do in the playoffs, I'm sure they won't have a lot of people picking them to go very far, but I gotta give it up for them. They are definitely my favorite in the AFC right now just based on how that team will just not quit.


I still think the Ravens are the AFC favorite right now. Though, the AFC/NFC are both messes now. If Baltimore gets the #1/2 seed, its going to be very hard for any team to go into Baltimore, with January weather, and go against that Defense/Ray Rice.

But, I got to give it to the Texans too. They are true fighters. They are a mystique, cause I have no clue how they would actually perform in the playoffs.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I love the Ravens, but dammit, I cannot stand how they perform in the playoffs. I'll be satisfied if they just knock off the Steelers. 

The Patriots are still my pick to make it to the Super Bowl, which I hope I'm wrong about. The Texans have my undying support though. 

Funny thing is, I was picking the Falcons to meet the Pats in the Super Bowl at the beginning of the season, but I'm not even picking the Falcons to make it to the playoffs anymore.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Lion players and their personal fouls :lmao


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I went the safe rout and picked the Packers in the NFC. Forgot who I picked in the AFC.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

It's one thing to hold or commit a false start or jump offsides, but dead ball personal fouls are the easiest to control. There is no reason to ever get a dead ball personal foul unless someone kills your mother.

Actually unsportsmanlike taunting is the easiest, but dead ball crap is just always fucking stupid.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

My dream is that the Packers go undefeated and the Patriots beat them in the Super Bowl. Well, too bad it won't happen.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

HERE COME THE LIONS


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> My dream is that the Packers go undefeated and the Patriots beat them in the Super Bowl. Well, too bad it won't happen.


How insane would you be if Houston knocked NE out of the playoffs?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I'm rooting for the Lions. because the 49ers to have a two game lead for the second bye. I don't know who would hold the tie breaker if the 49ers and Saints end up with 3 losses each.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

i am so drafting jimmy graham next year


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

WTF is wrong with Detroit. Pettigrew is lucky he didn't get tossed from the game.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

4th and 41 to 1st DOwn? stupid penalty.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

I didn't like that roughing the passer penalty. This is football.


I'm just waiting for Scwartz to run up and punch a guy. maybe it will happen if we get Harbaugh/Scwartz round 2.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

That was unnecessary though, he was already tackled and rolling on the ground, no need for a second guy to jump him.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



TKOK! said:


> I didn't like that roughing the passer penalty. This is football.
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting for Scwartz to run up and punch a guy. maybe it will happen if we get Harbaugh/Scwartz round 2.


Scwartz to take one of sean payton's crutches and start hitting him with it.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Looked like we was already gearing up to tackle him when the other guy did it. oh well it's meaningless anyways.

The lions have had 3 straight up dumb penalties.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

The 49ers are finally NFC West Champs for the first time since 2002. It feels great and I'm glad Alex Smith had a career high in passer rating. He had a nice long ball to Michael Crabtree and then a great catch and run by Kyle Williams. Frank Gore is now the all-time leading rusher as well. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

:lmao @ that gif. 

I am disappoint in the awful NFC. Other than the Packers, 49ers, and Saints ... it is shit.

49ers need to restore my confidence in the conference and defeat the Steelers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

Mikey the new thread title should have something to do with the Cowboys icing their kickers.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> :lmao @ that gif.
> 
> I am disappoint in the awful NFC. Other than the Packers, 49ers, and Saints ... it is shit.
> 
> 49ers need to restore my confidence in the conference and defeat the Steelers.


That gif is hilarious and it makes me laugh all the time. Lol....But yeah, the Monday Night game against the Steelers is a big game. They're gonna need to beat them and I'm sure Harbaugh will get the team ready for it. I hope Patrick Willis' hamstring injury isn't too serious too. We need him badly.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Mikey the new thread title should have something to do with the Cowboys icing their kickers.


i dont know. i'm leaning toward something about the WF Super Bowl: 49ers vs Steelers

Got a decent amount of posters interested in this game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

leave that for next week when the Niners and/or Steelers fuck up that game.

Come on, who fucks up their own kicker before a FG. That, along with the Cowboys terrible history with kicking these game winning FGs since Romo's arrival.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*

i dont know, man. gotta hype it up. plus, you'd probably like my title. 8*D

but i'll do the cowboy one for a few days. just to spite our cowboy fans like cerbs and mrmister.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

shitty title finna shit.

i'll think of some other ones later and edit in the morning.


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Cant believe how shitty my Bucs have been this season!

& i just got my Josh Freeman jersey :no:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Jason Garret:Arizona's new favorite person.


----------



## AvonBarksdale

*Re: Dwayne Bowe: Softer than Troy Polamalu's hair. (THE NFL thread)*



Mikey Damage said:


> :lmao @ that gif.
> 
> I am disappoint in the awful NFC. Other than the Packers, 49ers, and Saints ... it is shit.
> 
> 49ers need to restore my confidence in the conference and defeat the Steelers.


The AFC only has 3 teams too Steelers, Ravens and Pats maybe Texans pre injuries. The Pats do play Edelman and Slater on D tho that D has been smoke and mirrors for years. The Steelers will probably roll on the 49ers I don't buy them against elite competion.

Da Bears were alright before Cutler and Forte went down.

Terrible MNF game Chargers vs Jags sigh :no:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Whoever made the thread title this can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

99FELONIEZ- LOL andrew luck & the colts?! HA!! dont be surprised when jim harbaugh steals him in the supplementary draft next year 

You heard it here first. Somehow, some way, Jim Harbaugh will steal Luck in the supplementary draft next year.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Some of our young guys need to be smacked with the after the play shit. I'm looking at you - Pettigrew and Young. And Burleson, 1 off PI I can handle, but 3 for the SAME EXACT THING is as retarded as shit. And fuck you Logan, you haven't returned worth shit all year. May as well cut you and your cocky ass to send a message. I know these vets were pissed, but you have to keep on getting on them.

If we don't sweep these next 3 games I don't like our chances. Minny and SD are must haves at home and the Raiders might be the one team that fucks themselves over with penalties more then we do. If we go into week 17 9-6 at GB I wouldn't like our chances. 10 wins should be enough though since Chicago has shitty Hanie and the Giants are a game back and have much tougher schedule.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Perfect Poster said:


> Some of our young guys need to be smacked with the after the play shit. I'm looking at you - Pettigrew and Young. And Burleson, 1 off PI I can handle, but 3 for the SAME EXACT THING is as retarded as shit. And fuck you Logan, you haven't returned worth shit all year. May as well cut you and your cocky ass to send a message. I know these vets were pissed, but you have to keep on getting on them.
> 
> If we don't sweep these next 3 games I don't like our chances. Minny and SD are must haves at home and the Raiders might be the one team that fucks themselves over with penalties more then we do. If we go into week 17 9-6 at GB I wouldn't like our chances. 10 wins should be enough though since Chicago has shitty Hanie and the Giants are a game back and have much tougher schedule.


That was pretty frustrating to watch. Penalty after penalty is just terrible for a team. I like Detroit's chances better than Chicago's or New York's though. With those two struggling, only Atlanta has a decent chance of stealing a wild card spot, which sucks for Detroit since Atlanta has the tie-breaker over Detroit. But I don't see Chicago making the playoffs with Forte and Cutler out.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

The whole NFC is basically garbage. Packers, Saints, and Niners are the only great teams in there, and the Packers and Saints' D is atrocious, but they have the best offenses.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Perfect Poster said:


> Some of our young guys need to be smacked with the after the play shit. I'm looking at you - Pettigrew and Young. And Burleson, 1 off PI I can handle, but 3 for the SAME EXACT THING is as retarded as shit. And fuck you Logan, you haven't returned worth shit all year. May as well cut you and your cocky ass to send a message. I know these vets were pissed, but you have to keep on getting on them.
> 
> If we don't sweep these next 3 games I don't like our chances. Minny and SD are must haves at home and the Raiders might be the one team that fucks themselves over with penalties more then we do. If we go into week 17 9-6 at GB I wouldn't like our chances. 10 wins should be enough though since Chicago has shitty Hanie and the Giants are a game back and have much tougher schedule.


9-6 may be enough going into Lambeau, GB might be resting their starters at that point. I don't see us winning a playoff game though without healthy running and defensive backs.

Lions had some terrible personal foul penalties last night but those constant offensive PI's on Burleson were bullshit and the game in general was poorly officiated towards the Lions. Last night was another example of Stafford being that much better when we have a running threat in the game.

Anyone who thought Suh was having a "sophomore slump" does not watch games, last night was further proof of this. Avril and Vanden Bosch got little pressure on Brees and he was noticeably able to step up in the pocket throughout the game, which tends not to happen with Suh in.

As frustrating as the last 5 or 6 games have been as a Lions fan, I can't help but but look at how good we have the potential to be and how we are a legitimately good team at this point.




On another note, there is absolutely no way the 49ers are winning the Superbowl, I will never post on this site again if that happens. I would be surprised if they even win a playoff game, they are not that good.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Lions aren't a good team. I said this about them when they and the Bills were both 4-0. They beat a bunch of bad teams and people were overhyping, as of right now I still don't think Lions have even beat anyone very good. I guess the Bears, but they were struggling a lot in the beginning of the season, but that would be their best win against an actually good team.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Lions aren't a good team. I said this about them when they and the Bills were both 4-0. They beat a bunch of bad teams and people were overhyping, as of right now I still don't think Lions have even beat anyone very good. I guess the Bears, but they were struggling a lot in the beginning of the season, but that would be their best win against an actually good team.


Bears, Cowboys, Broncos (with Tebow starting, you can argue this one but they were the only team of 7 so far to actually beat them so...)

The Bears game in Chi and to a lesser extent the Packers game were the only "bad" losses. The 49ers game they lost on a 4th and goal with a minute left and didn't look like a worse team at all, it was mostly field position that lost them that game. If you consider the 49ers a good team I don't see how you could watch that game and think the Lions weren't. ATL was an extremely close game also.

Without any sort of running game (in part due to injuries) they won't win a playoff game this year but if they make the right moves this offseason I have no doubt they could win a playoff game or two next year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Cowboys aren't a good team, they just have a ridiculously easy schedule. Bears I mentioned. I believe Tebow has only Tebowed against bad teams as well so I don't really care about the Broncos, you guys did flat out destroy them though. 

Once you guys start beating the other good teams then I will officially consider them good, until then theyre just on the cusp of being good. They should be great in no time though with all those young players with potential.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Steelers/49ers in a couple of weeks should be a good one. 49ers are for real but so are we, so it should be a close matchup. However, 49ers have the West wrapped up and we've got a firm hold on the first wild card spot so I don't see the outcome having a huge impact. At worst I can see us going 11-5, but that would mean a loss to the Niners and a loss to the Browns or Rams. We'll see though; the Steelers aren't exactly known for performing well against shit teams.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Aldon Smith is a beast, even with the running thing. I'm pretty sure that was a reaction to Dashon Goldson getting an excessive celebration penalty after an INT though. He was running to the sidelines (he's fast for a big dude, just saying) to be like, "I'm getting out of here before I can even try to get a penalty". 

Also he has 9.5 sacks. U mad Von Miller?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Von has 10.5.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Since tonight's game has 0 playoff implications, here is the playoff picture going into week 14/through 12 games.

*AFC*
1. New England, 9-3 (Bye)
2. Houston, 9-3 (Bye) *Based on a better conference record according to NFL.com. CBS/ESPN has Baltimore at #2 though)
3. Baltimore, 9-3
4. Denver, 7-5
5. Pittsburgh, 9-3 (Wild Card)
6. Cincinnati, 7-5 (Wild Card)

Last 3 Out
7. Tennessee, 7-5
8. Oakland, 7-5
9. NY Jets, 7-5

*NFC*
1. Green Bay, 12-0 (Bye)
2. San Francisco, 10-2 (Bye)
3. New Orleans, 9-3
4. Dallas, 7-5
5. Chicago, 7-5 (Wild Card)
6. Atlanta, 7-5 (Wild Card)

Last 3 Out
7. Detroit, 7-5
8. NY Giants, 6-6
9. Seattle, 5-7

I really wish the NFL and ESPN could get on the same page about Houston and Baltimore. Or one of them needs to lose a game or two so there is no tie breaker debate!


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



brian8448 said:


> Bears, Cowboys, Broncos (with Tebow starting, you can argue this one but they were the only team of 7 so far to actually beat them so...)
> 
> The Bears game in Chi and to a lesser extent the Packers game were the only "bad" losses. The 49ers game they lost on a 4th and goal with a minute left and didn't look like a worse team at all, it was mostly field position that lost them that game. If you consider the 49ers a good team I don't see how you could watch that game and think the Lions weren't. ATL was an extremely close game also.
> 
> Without any sort of running game (in part due to injuries) they won't win a playoff game this year but if they make the right moves this offseason I have no doubt they could win a playoff game or two next year.


On top of that, the games against The Packers and The Bears (2nd) involved Stafford wearing the glove because of a broken finger. The Lions aren't perfect, but they are young. The worst parts of the Lions are their two old guys on the O-Line, and they won't be there too much longer. They have a young Superstar Wide Receiver, a great Young QB, and a possibly great RB in Smith if healthy or LeShore when he returns. And with a D-Line with Suh and Fairly, they'll be a force. But hey, at least they aren't the Colts.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Norv coaching his last game tonight?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

49ers and Steelers are both Legit. i think it will be a good game.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

So when are The Jacksonville Jaguars moving to LA? I'm pretty sure Empty Arena matches sell out more seats than a Jaguars home game.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Aid180 said:


> So when are The Jacksonville Jaguars moving to LA? I'm pretty sure Empty Arena matches sell out more seats than a Jaguars home game.


5 years down the line, new owner said he wants to give Jacksonville the shot and isn't moving the team in the forseeable future.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I wonder how butthurt Farve would be if Rodgers won another Superbowl this year. Earlier in the season he seemed not wanting to give Rodgers credit at all, though he was somewhat correct that it took them forever to get past the first round and take advantage of their talent, but they were also very young.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Also, love how active this thread was 2nd half of the game tonight :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Could you guys imagine a Pats/Packers superbowl?

I'm calling it now
105-104 Packers win in regulation.

Gronk finishes with 9 TDs.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Don't worry Stacks it'll be super active for Rams/Seahawks next week.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

aw ffffffffuuuuuuuuuccccccccccckkkkkkkkk.

i thought niners vs steelers was next week and i got the night off. i am disappoint right now. very much so.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Mikey Damage said:


> aw ffffffffuuuuuuuuuccccccccccckkkkkkkkk.
> 
> i thought niners vs steelers was next week and i got the night off. i am disappoint right now. very much so.


kinda the opposite for me.I thought it was the day after christmas, and I told my friend i'd be at his going away party. So I would have had to miss it.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*I'm probably late but did the Dallas coach ever explain why he iced his own kicker?*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



LadyCroft said:


> *I'm probably late but did the Dallas coach ever explain why he iced his own kicker?*


He said that since the play clock was sorta running down he wanted the kicked to have a better look at it or something.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



TKOK! said:


> He said that since the play clock was sorta running down he wanted the kicked to have a better look at it or something.


Which is fucking idiot for "I forgot which team was on offence for a sec, my bad lololololol"


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

why are people talking about the steelers/49ers game? both teams are crap.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Yes, let's talk about what happened in Niners vs Bengals.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Archie Manning has come out and said he doesn't expect Peyton and Andrew Luck to want to be teammates. So what's going to happen? Will we have Manning be traded from the Colts? Will we have Andrew Luck do an Eli Manning refuse to plat and get traded fiasco? Will we have both on the same team? Or will the Colts trade their first round pick for more pieces or picks?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Still mad.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Aid180 said:


> Archie Manning has come out and said he doesn't expect Peyton and Andrew Luck to want to be teammates. So what's going to happen? Will we have Manning be traded from the Colts? Will we have Andrew Luck do an Eli Manning refuse to plat and get traded fiasco? Will we have both on the same team? Or will the Colts trade their first round pick for more pieces or picks?


They need to do whatever helps the team long term the most. That really could be a toss up right now because who knows who will be interested in trading for Manning and who knows how much they'll be willing to give up to get him. The Colts are bad all over the field this year, everyone knows that. Only strong part of their team is their defensive ends. They NEED to improve everywhere. If trading the rights to Luck is going to help them improve everywhere more than trading Manning then they should keep Manning and worry about his replacement later. Worst case scenario really for me is they keep both and they figure out a situation that works there and they do nothing to improve the rest of the team. This post may be confusing. I had a hard time wrapping my head around what I was saying though most of it so I will summarize and say they need to do whatever helps them improve the most EVERYWHERE on the field.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

This Peyton Manning talk is getting old rapidly. Reminds me of how annoying it was to hear about Brett Favre everyday for the course of months when we saw his mid-life crisis.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

In some unrelated to Peyton news...Brett Favre would consider playing for the Bears if they asked him to.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Hard to fathom an acquisition like that occuring. I don't think anyone can come in and pick up Martz system in 3-4 weeks, let alone one week. We're forced to rely on Hanie, who, by the way, has the worst QBR in the league as of now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JM said:


> They need to do whatever helps the team long term the most. That really could be a toss up right now because who knows who will be interested in trading for Manning and who knows how much they'll be willing to give up to get him. The Colts are bad all over the field this year, everyone knows that. Only strong part of their team is their defensive ends. They NEED to improve everywhere. If trading the rights to Luck is going to help them improve everywhere more than trading Manning then they should keep Manning and worry about his replacement later. Worst case scenario really for me is they keep both and they figure out a situation that works there and they do nothing to improve the rest of the team. This post may be confusing. I had a hard time wrapping my head around what I was saying though most of it so I will summarize and say they need to do whatever helps them improve the most EVERYWHERE on the field.


Our receivers are also good and our oline is bad at all. Average at worst. The only part of our team we really need to improve is our defense and running game, hardly care about that though if we keep Manning. We need corners, linebackers, and a good DT. Our safeties are actually good when they're not constantly injured.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

The Colts offensive line is putrid. It was really starting to show last year during Manning's struggles. He can't take hits, and he was getting hit alot. Saturday is way past prime, and the rest of them? Ehhh... The defense other than Freeney and Mathis is terrible. But Freeney and Mathis are useless without the lead Manning always gave them. Because they rush the passer, and only rush the passer. The WR corp I do think is really good though. It's something to build on. But bottom line, the Colts are a terrible team and Manning has covered that up for the last 2-3 years now. Polian for all his hype has done a terrible drafting job as well lately. They need alot of work. 

They have a HUGE decision to make coming up here. Keep Manning or go with Luck. Will Manning still be able to play though? What if you trade Manning and Luck is a bust(Which I will not rule out. I'm not sold on him)? If the Colts make the wrong decision here it will set back the franchise for a very long time.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Our receivers are also good and our oline is bad at all. Average at worst. The only part of our team we really need to improve is our defense and running game, hardly care about that though if we keep Manning. We need corners, linebackers, and a good DT. Our safeties are actually good when they're not constantly injured.


You should care about your defence though. Even if Manning comes back and plays for them who knows for how long and who knows if he'll be good as he was. Manning is not a long term solution as his career is coming to an end based on everything you should consider unless you think he will be the next Brett Favre who just never goes away). Long story short, they should be improving all their deficiencies just like the Texans did this past off-season. The eagles should obviously be doing the same this coming off-season (safeties, line-backers) so they aren't the loleagles for another year. Steelers should be finding guys to be on the o-line that aren't either fragile or horrible.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I do care about improving our defense, I meant I don't care about improving the running game as long as we have Manning or if Luck can bring a good pass attack as well. A run game really isn't necessary in today's game.

We really need corners, I can't stress this enough, teams beat us all day because our corners are absolute garbage. A run stopper would also be nice.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

How much cap room do the Colts have? they should sign some key free agents.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

From what I remember in the beginning of the season, we were over the cap I think. Trading Manning would clear up a lot of space and also let us resign key players like Mathis and maybe Reggie(we don't really need him tbh, but he would probably benefit Luck as he is a good receiver and doesn't fuck up his routes.)


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



IMPULSE said:


> why are people talking about the steelers/49ers game? both teams are crap.


Dude, you're joking right? If you are, it's not funny.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



TKOK! said:


> How much cap room do the Colts have? they should sign some key free agents.


McNabb is available TROLLOLOLOL


----------



## Terry Gyimah

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Green Bay finishes 15-1 or 14-2 at least


----------



## tlk23

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*It's all about Tim Tebow*

http://www.sdsucollegian.com/2011/12/07/its-all-about-tim-tebow/

People don’t like what they don’t understand.

Look at the things in your life that you like to do and you don’t like to do and you will have a correlation between being good at the things you like and not being very good at the things that you don’t like.....


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



chronoxiong said:


> Dude, you're joking right? If you are, it's not funny.


He's a Bengals fan that's sore about being 0-3 vs them.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Nah, he's a Steelers fan.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Imp makes it so hard to figure out.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

He fake roots for teams that are playing the Ravens. He just wants the Ravens to lose. Really it seems like he's anti-Raven more than anything. Being a Steelers fan is pretty anti-Raven.

Jason Garrett has to be fired I've decided. I gave him a chance, but I want him out. No clue who Dallas hires, but I'm sure he'll suck too since Jerry will be the one hiring him.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I'd say I'm a Patriots fan first, then Anti-Texan. But I will give them their props, they are good. I actually had to defend them today, there was some idiot saying they were the worst team in the league.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> He fake roots for teams that are playing the Ravens. He just wants the Ravens to lose. Really it seems like he's anti-Raven more than anything. Being a Steelers fan is pretty anti-Raven.
> 
> Jason Garrett has to be fired I've decided. I gave him a chance, but I want him out. No clue who Dallas hires, but I'm sure he'll suck too since Jerry will be the one hiring him.


He also lives in Baltimore, so I'd imagine being a Steelers fan living in Baltimore would make you even more anti-Ravens than an ordinary Steeler fan.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

i'm anti anything that has a bird as it's team name except the orioles. i grew up with the orioles and i have a soft spot for them and how bad they suck. 

i honestly wouldn't care about the ravens remainder of the season if the steelers offense showed up on the road. their inability to do so is why home field is something i'm holding out hope for.

i'd probably be a fan of NFL football team in baltimore if it was the colts or if it didn't have a bird for the name and the franchise can't be traced to the browns. my dislike for the browns almost matches my dislike of the ravens.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

You got a bird phobia? lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

My uncle had bird phobia. He would stay in the house all the time, whenever he would go outside to leave and go somewhere, he ran full speed to his car. :lmao


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> He fake roots for teams that are playing the Ravens. He just wants the Ravens to lose. Really it seems like he's anti-Raven more than anything. Being a Steelers fan is pretty anti-Raven.
> 
> Jason Garrett has to be fired I've decided. I gave him a chance, but I want him out. No clue who Dallas hires, but I'm sure he'll suck too since Jerry will be the one hiring him.


Brad Childress is available TROLOLOLOL

Nice Chia-Daryl Hall (or is that John Oates) avatar by the way.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



WWF said:


> You got a bird phobia? lmao


edgar allen poe had me me shook as a child. i don't like birds at all. downtown baltimore and seagulls are an awful experience. other birds are fine just not ravens and seagulls.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*This kid is going to have a long year...has had one already I reckon. 





*


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

What's up all these parents filming their little kids crying over football lately? Is that the new trend?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



McQueen said:


> Brad Childress is available TROLOLOLOL
> 
> Nice Chia-Daryl Hall (or is that John Oates) avatar by the way.


LOL Childress. As bad as Garrett is, Childress is way more of a joke. Jerry probably would hire him, or at least consider him.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Jared Allen said:


> * “I’m not trying to be mean, but it’s just depressing when I go there. There’s two cities like I don’t go out to eat or don’t do anything. It’s Detroit and New Orleans. New Orleans looks like I’m driving through a third-world country every time I get off the plane, I’m like, ‘Oh, flak jacket.’ I’m trying to get down. I’m like, ‘Ah, crap, I can’t carry my gun here. This sucks.’”*


Jared Allen is my fucking hero. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

So the Steelers play the Browns tonight. Yet, I don't expect a beat down like it should be. I say Steelers just get by.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Good God, it's already looking like the Kansas City game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

MCCOY


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Well this is embarrassing. Can't say I'm surprised though seeing as we haven't been able to get any pressure this year.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DH said:


> Well this is embarrassing. Can't say I'm surprised though seeing as we haven't been able to get any pressure this year.


We hardly ever get a game with Harrison, and Woodley together either. They both started slow, then Harrison went out and Woodley was a beast. Then Woodley goes out Harrison comes back and is a beast. Now Woodley is back out. Plus, Troy has been good this year, but he hasn't been All Pro Troy either. It's my main concerns on D.


Hell Yeah! No TD for you shit stain fuckers!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

that wasa terrible call by the refs


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Troy~!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

lol


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I'm watching this game on my computer but it looked bad in real time for Big Ben.

Yeah ankles aren't supposed to go in that direction. High ankle sprain at best, broken ankle at worst.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

oh boy that looked bad


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

.... No..

Ben is done. No way that isn't a broken ankle... *cries*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Ben is a tough motherfucker. The fact Alex said he looked distressed is really bad news. That seems to tell me more than the gross angle that ankle bent.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Motherfuck! Pouncey now too?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

We are so fucked... We're 9-3, but I'm not sure we can do this without Ben even for a small stretch like we did early last season. Maybe with Batch we can win 2 of our last 4. We got tonight, and another Browns game. Then a game against the Rams. Hopefully we can get to 11-5, and maybe Ben can be back for the playoffs. Big maybe.. That looked brutal.. Ugh.. I'm sick...


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

ha


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Titans Defenive Coordinator: Just hit 'em & fines from the Commish be dammed:http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d824ddec0/article/titans-coaches-say-players-cant-worry-about-fines-for-big-hits?module=HP11_headline_stack

I'd like to hear this from every other team in the league.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Titans Defenive Coordinator: Just hit 'em & fines from the Commish be dammed: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d...headline_stack
> 
> I'd like to hear this from every other team in the league.


Link doesn't work. But I also agree with this. Don't let the commish ruin football.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Thanx. Slipped code, it's fixed now.

I agree with his message though, can't have guys out there 2nd guessing themselves. Just them hard, clean, & fines be dammed.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Big Ben's X-Ray is negative, thankfully. But still, a high ankle sprain would keep him out a few games I would think.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Not broken. That's got to be a severe high ankle sprain. A QB can play on that, especially one with Ben's toughness. A QB doesn't need to make big cuts. I won't be surprised if he plays soon, but not tonight. He's played on a broken foot before.

LOL he's gonna play. What a fucking badass.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I just hope we can pull out tonights game. Do that and we got 10 wins, and 10 days before our next game. 

Omg... He's actually warming up to play? If he plays forget Tebow, this guy is the real QB Jesus.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Ben's warming up :|

Edit: Ben's playing. What a tough motherfucker.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Wow. Don't hurt yourself more Ben. But my God, you are a monster! I bow to you.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

so i decided to watch my shows and tune into the game after and the steelers go to hell. 

at least the lakers got cock blocked.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

This man's toughness knows no bounds. I can't help but really respect that.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Ben plays best when he's hurt.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Hell yeah, Mendenhall! You and Redman got to keep this up. Don't let Ben do all that much.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

oh he's in the game. i'm not hyped about that.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Nice run defence wow. It was a struggle just to get the ball into Redman's hand.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



IMPULSE said:


> oh he's in the game. i'm not hyped about that.


I'm not breathing at all. I admire how tough he is. He's a mans man, no doubt. But I'm so nervous he's going to injure that ankle worse.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Go away Mister, this thread is currently Steelers-only >___>


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

i'm confident that ben being in means arians will go into idiot mode and pass more than he has too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Finally that shitty QB is no longer holding the Steelers back.

wait is he back? Oh, I guess the Steelers are doomed.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Fuck off yourself DH, you bandwagon trash. This game's highlight is Ben's toughness.

He's already passed way too much IMPULSE. Browns run D is terrible. They should've just been handing it off all night.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



IMPULSE said:


> i'm confident that ben being in means arians will go into idiot mode and pass more than he has too.


Even it's obviously predictable I hope it's run, run, and pass only if you need to on 3rd down.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> Fuck off yourself DH, you bandwagon trash. This game's highlight is Ben's toughness.
> 
> He's already passed way too much IMPULSE. Browns run D is terrible. They should've just been handing it off all night.


You're just jealous we're not icing our own kicker 8*D


:side:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> Fuck off yourself DH, you bandwagon trash. This game's highlight is Ben's toughness.
> 
> He's already passed way too much IMPULSE. Browns run D is terrible. They should've just been handing it off all night.


the offensive coordinator was interviewed and said something to the effect that they always end up passing against teams with the worst run defense. after that i gave hope on a running game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DH said:


> You're just jealous we're not icing our own kicker 8*D
> 
> 
> :side:


LOL

I am jealous for sure. 


Browns are so bad offensively. I've only seen them three times and the only time they didn't look dreadful was against the even worse Colts.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

COLTS were so bad we make the Browns look good.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

DAT BEARD. 

Ed's explanations are awesome. Basically the Steelers just did better there.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Finally that shitty QB is no longer holding the Steelers back.
> 
> wait is he back? Oh, I guess the Steelers are doomed.


Good try.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

LOL @ Ed's call. 'The result of the play was a better result'.

FEAR THE BEARD!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JM said:


> DAT BEARD.
> 
> Ed's explanations are awesome. Basically the Steelers just did better there.
> 
> 
> 
> Good try.


BIG BEN single handily causes the Steelers to lose to the Ravens.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> BIG BEN single handily causes the Steelers to lose to the Ravens.


You're going to burn in Hell for that! :cussin:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

i was watching the pre show and for some odd reason they were talking about the colts. somehow going undefeated the year they had the shot would supposedly make them feel better about being winless. it was analyst logic though so it explains a lot.

i hate kemo.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> BIG BEN single handily causes the Steelers to lose to the Ravens.


Tell me more tell me more tell me more.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

8 Turnovers against the Steelers, terrible passer that gets bailed otu by his receivers and defenders. Terrible QB is terrible.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

OH YEAH! TD to Wallace!

Well, maybe not. But still, huge play. On the 2-3 yard line.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

That one will mostly be overturned. Ben should run it in, that'd be awesome.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> 8 Turnovers against the Steelers, terrible passer that gets bailed otu by his receivers and defenders. Terrible QB is terrible.


You surely got more than that. Tell me how it really is man.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

browns should thank the grass. stupid of them to give wallace single coverage and i applaud his effort.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JM said:


> That one will mostly be overturned. Ben should run it in, that'd be awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> You surely got more than that. Tell me how it really is man.


got nothing else on him, he's one of the worst QBs in the league that uses is "fake toughness", you know how he fakes all those ankle injuries just to come back and play fine and pretend he's hurt, just so people praise him. Clearly just a rapist trying to win people back over.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Ben wants to go for it! LOL! Hell yeah!

The results...? Stuffed... =(


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Well that was embarrassing. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> got nothing else on him, he's one of the worst QBs in the league that uses is "fake toughness", you know how he fakes all those ankle injuries just to come back and play fine and pretend he's hurt, just so people praise him. Clearly just a rapist trying to win people back over.


Ok.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

BIG BEN BEING THE BIG IDIOT HE IS. Proving my point.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

your stealing my kobe bryant material udfk. tell me more while i sulk over that idiotic call.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Excellent point UDFK. Mad props bro.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

i know nfl teams or people were bitching that the patriots/broncos game didn't get flexed. let's talk about that until ben gets back on offense.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



IMPULSE said:


> i know nfl teams or people were bitching that the patriots/broncos game didn't get flexed. let's talk about that until ben gets back on offense.


What is the game they're showing instead of NE/Den?

He's about to be back so answer fast.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



IMPULSE said:


> i know nfl teams or people were bitching that the patriots/broncos game didn't get flexed. let's talk about that until ben gets back on offense.


Tebow = Ratings.

It's bullshit it didn't get flexed though. That's the damn point of flex scheduling. Rumors are the league didn't allow it because Robert Kraft didn't want it and Goodell is known to kiss his ass.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

no the game was baltimore san diego nbc wanted it but they couldn't get it apparently. cbs gets to keep tebow ratings and people/nbc are mad.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Stop holding, Kemo, you asshole! That's 3 times now.


Oh motherfuck it!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

lolJMandBIGBEN

time for the defense to bail him out and him to get credit because he came back into the game.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Little whoops by Ben there.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Oh shit more ammo for the UDFK troll train!

So the game is Balt/SD? Crap I hope the good versions of both teams show up or that will be painful to watch.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

this is all arians fault for running the screen and coming up short.

yeah. it doesn't help the perception that the league favors the pats.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Is Hillis still the starter or he is now the second string?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

James Harrison killed McCoy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

fucking steelers, and they wonder why their players are always getting fined. No need for that.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Is Hillis still the starter or he is now the second string?


Pretty sure he starts, but Hardesty and that Texas RB (that last name lol) share time. Running Back By Committee in Cleveland.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Gotta think McCoy got a concussion there.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*That was a brutal hit.*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

my favorite quarterback just got taken out. i'm not happy. i'm going to rage since tomlin has ruined this game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Harrison will probably be fined big time and probably even suspended since he's the biggest repeat offender.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Not good, not good, not good...


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

shut up udfk.

i'm having flashbacks to 2009. these browns and december.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Knee clearly down. It didn't even look close in normal speed.

Colt forgives James so everything is good now.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Colt fucking sucks.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Fuck yes!! William Gay!! That's his second huge pick this year.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Nice play. Gay's having a (surprisingly) great year.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Easy INT. Ok, kill clock mode.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Colt the Steelers have black jerseys and gold helmets. That was bad. They should've kept Wallace in.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

i remember last year where my whole post centered around bashing gay and others on my hate list. but carnell lake has turned him into a good guy. still feel bad for the browns for not letting the perfect seneca wallace score the touchdown.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

BIG BEN DOES IT AGAIN, all by himself, after returning manages to keep the Steelers in the game and allows them wo win. He's basically the Tebow of the Steelers, has some good offensive plays, but has an amazing defense that does most of the work only to have split the credit with their shitty QB.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> BIG BEN DOES IT AGAIN, all by himself, after returning manages to keep the Steelers in the game and allows them wo win. He's basically the Tebow of the Steelers, has some good offensive plays, but has an amazing defense that does most of the work only to have split the credit with their shitty QB.


Uhhh I thought our defense sucked. 

BROWN!


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

And by kill clock mode I mean young money rape mode.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Big Ben my hero to Antonio Brown! 79 Yards!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

bad timing udfk but good material.

i feel so bad for colt. they could have been up if he stayed on the bench.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DH said:


> Uhhh* I thought* our defense sucked.
> 
> BROWN!


You think your defense sucks?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DH said:


> Uhhh I thought our defense sucked.
> 
> BROWN!


I'm not sure why Denver's defense is considered amazing either. They've played really well in a few games, but Minnesota/Percy Harvin destroyed them.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Wish the other Pittsburgh team had this much luck lol


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

UDFK you can't even get a reaction out of DH tonight. You're drawing blanks.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



stadw0n306 said:


> Wish the other Pittsburgh team had this much luck lol


they fumbled inside the redzone twice so the luck is struck out. ben just happened to throw someone who forgot how to fumble.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

So Wallace went over 1,000 yards tonight, and Brown is now at 925. Not too shabby.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Well, assuming this game is over...

I'm glad we got that 10th win. That should get us in one of the wildcard spots even if we had a disaster and lost the last 3. I just hope Ben heals up well over the next 10 days. We got San Fran next and that is going to be brutal for Ben and that ankle. But his performance and guts tonight are just off charts. He is the man.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Meh @ SF game. I've come to terms with the fact that we're playing an AFC West team in the first round.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DH said:


> Meh @ SF game. I've come to terms with the fact that we're playing an AFC West team in the first round.


Ben vs Tebow. I like Tebow but I will go kill children if we lose to Denver in the wildcard round.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JM said:


> UDFK you can't even get a reaction out of DH tonight. You're drawing blanks.


dont worry, you guys will be really mad when the Ravens beat you for the third time in the playoffs and ill take advantage of that loss.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

If the Browns tried something fancy like running outside the tackles, or something exotic like a screen pass, their offense might someday have the privilege of being be average.

Also, Browns coach is stupid for not kicking a field goal in the last 20 seconds and going for the onside kick. They had a timeout saved, so they still had a chance. Clearly, the coach quit on the team. Either that, or he just sucks and didn't realize that was even an option.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

hey dh the steelers played like shit during primetime again


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

All the good games better be on in my area on Sunday. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> dont worry, you guys will be really mad when the Ravens beat you for the third time in the playoffs and ill take advantage of that loss.


Oh wow ic ok cool


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

so the browns sent in colt mccoy when he had an concussion. that's sad, they claim he didn't show any signs but there was no reason to put him back in. seneca wallace was having a perfect night.


----------



## thatdambgood

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Yeah, McCoy was definately concussed. Either the Browns medical staff sucks, or they knowingly sent him back out with a concussion, considering he apparently didn't know who he was,almost threw up on the sidelines and couldnt stand the lights in the arena and had to have the presses camera lights turned off during the post game interview, I think it's the later, which means the nfl needs to do more with this kind of stuff. Oh, and Harrison really needs to be suspended.



He never should’ve gone back in the game,” Brad McCoy told Mary Kay Cabot of the Cleveland Plain Dealer. “He was basically out [cold] after the hit. You could tell by the ridigity of his body as he laying there. There were a lot of easy symptoms that should’ve told them he had a concussion. He was nauseated and he didn’t know who he was. From what I could see, they didn’t test him for a concussion on the sidelines. They looked at his hand.”

Brad McCoy also echoed something that Will Burge of ESPN 850 in Cleveland reported last night — that Colt McCoy was experiencing sensitivity to light.

“After the game, the [public relations staff] made sure Colt’s interview was brief and he couldn’t face the lights in his press conference,” Brad McCoy said. “The TV lights and the stadium lights were killing him. Why would you say he was fine? That makes it even worse.”


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...wns-for-letting-colt-play-after-blow-to-head/



Apparently it's official, he was just diagnosed with a concussion.​


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*A Philadelphia Eagles rookie said the team's fans were so vicious to his family members at a recent game that they made his fiancee cry.

Fourth-round pick Casey Matthews has struggled in his first season in Philadelphia, not living up to the lofty expectations his surname carries. While his brother Clay stars in Green Bay and his uncle Bruce has a bust in Canton, Casey has played mainly on special teams throughout the Eagles' disappointing 2011 campaign.


Recently, that led to his hometown fans taunting his fiancee. He told Philly.com's Les Bowen that she was with her aunt and young cousin:

"They harassed [them] and made my fiancee cry. It's tough. It's frustrating. That's just how they are here. If you win they love you, so I guess we've just got to turn things around and just start winning again."

Matthews should be upset. Heckling a family wearing the jersey of a player is low, even for Philadelphia. But part of me thinks some of this is on Matthews. If you know the way some fans at the game can get, why do you let your family go to the game wearing your jersey? You might as well draw a big target on their back under the words "heckle me." Don't wander into the lion's den and then complain when you get bit.

This news came out the same day Philadelphia fans were voted the toughest in football. A Sports Illustrated poll asked 321 current NFL players that question and Philly received 20 percent of the vote. The Eagles' cross-state rivals, the Pittsburgh Steelers, were second.*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/sh...ade-fiancee-of-Eagles-rookie-?urn=nfl-wp13514


*lol why would they even show up to a live game. 

DREAM TEAM!*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Eagles fans are like Sand People. They're the worst.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

typical philadelphia


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Eagles fans are the greatest. I can never hate them. Reminds me of stories I've heard about the Dawg Pound here in Cleveland, before everything got pussy friendly and people started getting removed from games for excessive standing and shit like that.

And I hope Colt is okay. He seriously looked out of it when they put him back in. They better not play him next week.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



LadyCroft said:


> *Matthews should be upset. Heckling a family wearing the jersey of a player is low, even for Philadelphia. But part of me thinks some of this is on Matthews. If you know the way some fans at the game can get, why do you let your family go to the game wearing your jersey? You might as well draw a big target on their back under the words "heckle me." Don't wander into the lion's den and then complain when you get bit.*


I don't know where you found this article, LC, but that is the biggest load of bullshit I've ever read right there. So his family is not supposed to support him just because he plays for Philly? 

My feelings against the team aside, the Philly football fans are fucking cunts. I don't know if they're the same way for all Philly's teams, but that is totally disrespectful. I get the whole idea of "tough love" that Philly prides itself on, but those jackasses take it WAY too far sometimes. 

I only hope they were just unfortunate to be seated next to complete assholes that I'm sure every city has, but I hear shit like this out of Philly entirely too often.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

they can cheer for casey in their heart. next time they'll cover up their jersey. 

dream team is still sleep. they haven't woke up and their season is over.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I get that, but a rookie fourth-round pick is the least important reason the Eagles suck this year. If you're going to heckle _that_ guy's family, jesus, why the fuck are you even at the game, you know?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

i wasn't serious. i'm indifferent to anything eagles wise. espn made me that way.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

ESPN was looking out for you.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

lulz, playing in the NFL is awfully expensive these days: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d824e5c94/article/roundup-seymour-fined-30k-for-punching-dolphins-incognito?module=HP11_headline_stack

Ten fines for the week I think, the more notable ones:

$30,000 for Seymour

$15,000 for Woodson

$25,000 for Pettigrew

Somehow I'm not surprised 3 of these are on Lions players but quite frankly, I prefer salty bastards to League doormats.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

harrison will probably get another 100+ grand for his hit. That was ridiculously vicious and completely unnecessary. There isn't even a way to defend that, which I usually do for defenders hitting the QBs, but he almost took Colt's head off with that hit.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Colt looked like he was KO'd.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Colt was KO'ed. He doesn't remember the hit or anything after it. He should not have gone back in the game.

Head shots and leg shots are just uncalled for; head shots especially since we now know it can seriously fuck you up later in life.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

leg shots I can be more forgiving toward because sometimes you just cant get your tackle high enough and a defender never stops thinking about taking the guy down. But harrison's hit? That was helmet to helmet, straight up, and harrison knew what he was doing.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Helmet to Helmet can be accidental too, but that looked like he sqaured him up.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I mean when both are deliberate of course. Shit happens where helmet to helmet and helmet to knee etc are incidental. But yeah, there is no question Harrison was trying to knock out McCoy there. There was a later play where he chased him down and stood over him. No question Harrison is an intimidating presence, but he can be intimidating without these intentional head shots. 

Matthews and Ware are two examples of feared LBs that keep it clean.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I've seen Patrick Willis lay down some nice clean hits.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

He's a perfect form tackling machine. The best in the business.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Yeah his tackles are down, but that's because he's been playing a lot more coverage. Bowman's been taking his place nicely though.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*btw, he absolutely squared him up there. He could have went low with that shot but chose not to. There's no excuse for it.*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

i would blindly defend harrison like people expect me too but he did it that to my favorite players so i'm actually mad. more mad at the browns for putting him out there.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I thought Harrison's hit was clean. McCoy should grow a pair.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I know you support them but cmon you can't really think that was clean, you can see the impact on mccoys helmet.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DH said:


> I thought Harrison's hit was clean. McCoy should grow a pair.


Helmet to helmet is against the rules, therefore it wasn't clean since he deliberately did it.

Steve Young should've grown a pair too. Troy Aikman as well. Concussions drove them from the game.

Oh and they were better QBs than Ben.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*






Look at this from about 55 seconds on. That was a dangerous hit. McCoy was flattened. McCoy shouldn't have gone back in. I don't think he would have if Ben didn't go back in earlier.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DH said:


> I thought Harrison's hit was clean. McCoy should grow a pair.


:lmao Steeler fans. I take it you also think Suh's stomp was clean as well?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

DH is trollin. It did make laugh and got a response so I guess it half worked.:side:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I don't think getting a concussion has anything to do with growing a pair.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

dh was trolling or he just insulted the best quarterback in the afc north. either way i'm mad.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Big Ben, Dalton, Flacco, McCoy. Didn't see him insulting Big Ben Imp.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Does McCoy suck or is Shurmur an awful OC? Cleveland certainly has very average skilled positions right now. It's probably a combination of all of that as to why the Browns are so bad offensively.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Dalton, Flacco, and McCoy are all pretty much neck and neck, I put Dalton ahead because he's doing more with less than Flacco.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

McCoy is on top of my list stacks. Dalton is better than Flacco and Ben or at least less annoying.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*I'd rank them Ben ............... ....................... ............ ........ ........... .






........... ............... ................ Flacco, Dalton, McCoy as of right now. I think Dalton's future is brighter than Flacco's though. Give him a couple of years and he'll be better.*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

he already is better. then again flacco only has two good receivers. oh and lee evans.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Big Ben isnt that good, really overrated tbh. Is best quality is just getting away from sacks, also his worst because he never throws it away and leads to INT, pump faking out coverages


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Dalton, Flacco, and McCoy are all pretty much neck and neck, I put Dalton ahead because he's doing more with less than Flacco.


AJ Green might be better than all the Ravens WRs combined. Next year he definitely will be.

On another note, I'm dreading the Cowboys/Giants game. Pretty sure awesome Eli is going to show up. I'll be hating Cruz and Hicks all night.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Big Ben isnt that good, really overrated tbh. Is best quality is just getting away from sacks, also his worst because he never throws it away and leads to INT, pump faking out coverages


the topic is the afc north. the quarterback suck. there's not that many qb's better than ben right now in the nfl.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Wonder how GRONK will dominate in Washington tomorrow.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Rodgers, Brady, Brees...

That's about it.

Ok Palko too. Oh yeah and WWF convinced me Cam Newton is better as well.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

T.J. Yates is a top 5 QB.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> Rodgers, Brady, Brees...
> 
> That's about it.
> 
> Ok Palko too. Oh yeah and WWF convinced me Cam Newton is better as well.


cam newton is going to take the panthers to the superbowl next year. he was just feeling the nfl out this year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

ESPN is fucking retarded, Cris Carter especially.

HOLY SHIT DID ANYONE ELSE SEE THAT DREAM TEAM RAP/EDIT CRAP ON ESPN?

I really hate this channel.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

cj2k with 200 today?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> Rodgers, Brady, Brees...
> 
> That's about it.


*cough*Roethlisberger*cough*

So what to watch today? I guess RedZone channel until a game really picks up. I hope to see Yates do well today. Oh, and go Colts!


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JCarbo04 said:


> *cough*Roethlisberger*cough*
> 
> So what to watch today? I guess RedZone channel until a game really picks up. I hope to see Yates do well today. Oh, and go Colts!


He was answering the question of who has been better than Roethlisberger today. So he has him at 4th for the year.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

ravens going down tonight


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JM said:


> He was answering the question of who has been better than Roethlisberger today. So he has him at 4th for the year.


I don't know, I'm a homer and all but I don't buy those 3 either. Let those other 3 take the hit Ben did Thursday and I guarantee they don't play at least for 2-3 games. Hell, Brees or Brady would probably be done for the regular season. Let those 3 take the hits Ben does every game and still make plays. Won't happen. And clutch gene? Ben is second slightly behind Brady. You can have your fancy stat padding QB's, I'll take the clutch iron man who just makes plays no matter what's going on.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Cleavage said:


> cj2k with 200 today?


Not against the Saints. He'll probably end up with 25 yards.

Titan's D is apparently bad.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Ponder stripped, Cliff Avril in the endzone.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

RICE


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

And things just keep getting better for the 'Dream Team'. LOLFail.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JCarbo04 said:


> I don't know, I'm a homer and all but I don't buy those 3 either. Let those other 3 take the hit Ben did Thursday and I guarantee they don't play at least for 2-3 games. Hell, Brees or Brady would probably be done for the regular season. Let those 3 take the hits Ben does every game and still make plays. Won't happen. And clutch gene? Ben is second slightly behind Brady. You can have your fancy stat padding QB's, I'll take the clutch iron man who just makes plays no matter what's going on.


Yep, you're a homer. 

How is Cincinnati not a full house?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> Yep, you're a homer.
> 
> How is Cincinnati not a full house?


Well break it down for me.

Are Brady, Rodgers, and Brees more accurate strictly just passing? Yeah, no doubt. But there is more to being a QB than that. Can any of them do it while taking big hits behind a average at best O-Line? Not that I've seen. Can any of them extend plays like Ben? Rodgers can in a different way than Ben, but Brady and Brees can't. Are any of them more clutch than Ben? Brady probably is, but I haven't seen big time/last minute clutch from Brees or Rodgers nearly as much as we've seen it from Ben. Ben also has more rings, and Super Bowl appearances than Rodgers and Brees. So explain how Ben is behind those 3? He is not by any means behind Brees. Brees only performs elite level at home and in domes/nice weather. Give him some bad weather and let him take some hits and he is very average. I'd also put him above Brady simply because all you have to do is hit Brady once or twice and he's very average as well. He doesn't move/can't move in the pocket. I'll give you Rodgers, but come on. Give Ben the credit nobody wants to give him. Everyone just says he's tough, which is true, but he's also an elite top 3 QB.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Nice throw by Stafford. The safety isn't to blame there though. He went to help cover Calvin and the corner covering Young let him go.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> Yep, you're a homer.
> 
> How is Cincinnati not a full house?


they don't sell out often. iirc it's blackout city. they sell out base on wagon and opponent. people hopped off the wagon with the lost to the steelers and all the texans stars are injured it seems.

more people joining me in ESPN hate is great. today is a sad day. the ravens will finally beat the colts. their getting a lot of monkeys off their back this year so far.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

The Vikes are getting crushed by the Lions thus far. 

TD for Cam Newton to Shockey. Bengals in good field position after a Yates pick.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

GRONK


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

This is completely opposite of the game earlier this season. Lions D are lighting it up. Stafford is looking rough though. He's making some good throws, but too many bad decisions as well.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

DREAM TREAM are so bad, i'm past laughing at them


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Gabbert sucks. And no, not he's a rookie, he's learning type sucks. He just sucks.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Saints/Titans has been a flag fest.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

GRONK breaks the record for most TDs by a TE in a season. I guess he's good.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

You know he's great!

He's the fucking GRONK!

Oh yeah and hopefully Cincinnati can get the job done.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao at Pacman overselling that push by Lawrence Vickers.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Redskins hanging close.

The Jets are lucky they have a cake schedule to end out. They are also lucky it looks like Hasselbeck has really hurt himself. ACL maybe? Hamstring possibly. Not good.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I always think it's stupid to put in the backup on goal line carries unless it's Mike Bush and that's not just because Foster is on my fantasy team. I get that you use a backup to keep the lead back fresh, but when you absolutely have to get that TD inside the 5, you give it to the main man.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



WordsWordsWords said:


> RICE


Again. 

As long as we keep guys from returning 51 yards, we should be fine. fpalm

'Skins keeping it close on the Patriots, I'll give them that much, they aren't lying drown for this game.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Please die, Goodell.

Really? Just make it flag football already so I can just stop getting upset over stuff like this.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Jake Locker sighting? Duh duh duh.

Edit: Damn, Locker just made a nice throw.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Wow, that 51 yard kick return is chewing our ass right now.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Redskins will beat the Pats watch


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

The Colts may actually score a TD that's not a 4th quarter garbage time TD. Wow...

Ha, nevermind. #PeytonForMVP

Wow, DeAngelo Williams! 74 yard TD. Falcons falling apart lately.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Moss with a nice catch there, beautiful TD for the 'Skins.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Falcons:lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I love watching my team play spoiler.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

The Bears have no Cutler or Forte. The Lions are playing well today but average in general. This should make for an easy run to the playoffs for ATL. But no. They have been terrible lately. They may fuck around and miss what should of been a sure fire wildcard spot.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Nothing is surefire in the NFL. 

Houston should be up by a few TDs in this game. Is the downfall beginning now? Yates is spotty at best this game. Bengals are playing hard though.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Yeah Atlanta should just give up. They're paying Dunta Robinson and Ray Edwards like $60 million each and they're total garbage.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

LOL Jax coming back on TB. I'm assuming it's MJD, the defense, or special teams and not Gabbert.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

LMAO! Deshaun Jackson! Wow!! That was terrible. He wants the Eagles to lose.

And Matt Moore giving it back to Babin. LOL!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JCarbo04 said:


> LMAO! Deshaun Jackson! Wow!! That was terrible. He wants the Eagles to lose.
> 
> And Matt Moore giving it back to Babin. LOL!


Did he drop yet another TD?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Jacksonville with a huge sack/forced fumble/defensive TD.



> Did he drop yet another TD?


He caught a punt and threw it all of a sudden lateral to a team mate who wasn't even looking which obviously lead to a fumble and Fins ball.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Jags defense causing another turnover. I'm impressed.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Fucking jags :no:


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

The Jags would be decent this year had they kept Garrard and not drafted Gabbert.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Agreed. From what I've seen of the Jags they aren't that bad save their awful QB. MJD would've had a even better year with a good QB and that team would've threatened Houston for the South.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Brady just got laid the fuck out


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

BOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Terrible flag. Bullshit. Bullshit. Bullshit.

Brady wasn't even on the ground yet when Fletcher hit him. Total legal hit. Just because Brady got rocked it's a flag.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

@ times Brady has been pretty shit


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JCarbo04 said:


> BOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Terrible flag. Bullshit. Bullshit. Bullshit.
> 
> Brady wasn't even on the ground yet when Fletcher hit him. Total legal hit. Just because Brady got rocked it's a flag.


HATERS GONNA HATE!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Damn, Freeney has been feasting on Flacco today. Another 8 yard sack. fpalm


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



notorious_187 said:


> HATERS GONNA HATE!


No. Your QB is just an over protected pussy. That's all.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

You know, after watching the Colts some more today not only should Peyton be MVP, but he should be named greatest player ever. The Colts are a disgrace to pro football without him. They couldn't even go .500 in the SEC.

TJ Yates bringing the Texans back!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

On the flip side, the Jags are a hell of a lot better than people gave them credit for.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> On the flip side, the Jags are a hell of a lot better than people gave them credit for.


Like I said earlier, if they had kept Garrard and not drafted Gabbert they'd be pretty good. I think they would of been a wild card contender. Gabbert will set back a team that has really drafted well the past 2-3 years.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

GRONK


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

So apparently the Titans are useless at stopping anyone on 3rd down. Though I must say, I'm surprised this game is only 6-3.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I've always said, Saints are elite at home. Average on the road.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Evertime i switch to the saints game, there is always a flag.

and yeah the saints have not been a good outdoor team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

C'mon, Carolina. Don't do this _again_.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

That's a TD by Graham for NO. Gotta challenge that even if you don't win, but Payton knows that.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Great coverage and Graham still made the catch (assuming it gets overturned). Unbelievable.

Who's better: Gronk or Graham?

Edit: I just saw the flag on London Fletcher. :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Is that the Jags defense or the 70's Steelers? Wow! Another turnover.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

lol Flacco


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DH said:


> Great coverage and Graham still made the catch (assuming it gets overturned). Unbelievable.
> 
> Who's better: Gronk or Graham?


That's tough. I'll go Gronk, but that's no slight to Graham.


And there goes Gabbert again. Fail.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Haha you just compared Jax to what might be the greatest defense of all time.



DH said:


> Great coverage and Graham still made the catch (assuming it gets overturned). Unbelievable.
> 
> Who's better: Gronk or Graham?


I like Graham better. Ceiling is in the stratosphere for this guy. He's still learning the game.

Tomorrow I might like GRONK more.

AJ Green is fucking awesome.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Gabbert fpalm

Locker >>>>>>>> Gabbert and Locker's played like 40 snaps.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> Haha you just compared Jax to what might be the greatest defense of all time.


Yeah, exaggerated a bit. But they are playing some big time defense today. That's like 4-5 turnovers they've caused now. Sacks, forced fumbles, picks, all of it. Very impressive outing by the Jags defense today.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Pats D is making Grossmen look Elite


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

SuperBowl Rexy! lol!


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

And here comes the Panthers collapse.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Titans have come alive.

Edit: Panthers :lmao

Edit 2: Jesus, great play by Locker.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Air Locker!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

THE FUCK IS CAM DOING? 1st pick, he throws a shovel pass to a fucking linebacker for a pick. 2nd pick, he throws a deep pass straight to a defender in the middle of the field.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Ouch. Nasty INT by Cam.

'Skins just will NOT go away, this has been a damn good game aside from the terrible flags & watching Grossman struggle with his schizophrenia on national television. He's like Two Face in a jersey.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



WWF said:


> THE FUCK IS CAM DOING? 1st pick, he throws a shovel pass to a fucking linebacker for a pick. 2nd pick, he throws a deep pass straight to a defender in the middle of the field.












> Cam.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Joe Webb, the backup QB with a 64 yard TD run? LOL. Fail Lions defense.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

fpalm Stuffed on 4th & 1 in the middle of the field.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

that run by Webb was awesome


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Bengals are playing some good football in front of all 450 fans at Paul Brown Stadium today.

Edit: Orlavski or whatever his name is threw that right to the Ravens D.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

hey udk should adjust his ben material onto cam. first dwight now cam. bad decisions right wwf?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

fpalm Really Rice? Really?


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> fpalm Really Rice? Really?


As if you guys are losing this game. Rice just wants to make the game more competitive.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

And the Panthers meltdown is complete. TD Julio Jones, ATL leads.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Orlovsky is 9/23 with 60 yards, BOSS


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DH said:


> As if you guys are losing this game. Rice just wants to make the game more competitive.


Meh, you guys weren't going to lose to the Browns but it didn't stop ya from being pissed about stupid mistakes.

All they needed to do was close the f'n door on the offense, our D just stood them up on 4th down on the 3. I want to see the offense clutch up.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Wow! Palko threading the needle for a beast TD pass. Too bad they are down like 4 TD's.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I'd say Graham is better than Gronk. The attention Graham attracts does not compare to that of Gronk. Jimmy is ALWAYS double covered or bracketed. Sproles and he are the reasons why the New Orleans offensive landscape has changed so drastically from last year to this year. Last year, they could be stopped (although still dynamic). This year, you can hardly stop them.

We are splitting hairs.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

going for it when you've been stuffed 3 times your qb is limited and your up by 4 points is something to complain about. i complain about everything though and i guess it's contagious.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao how I really dont know how Pats can win the championship this seaosn when their defense is sooooooooooooooo bad. At least the Saints and Packers get turnovers, Pats just give up yards and TDs every drive.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

This 'Skins game is easily the best of the early slate, which is pretty fucking crazy.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

LMAO @ the KC onside kick attempt. That thing didn't go 1 yard.

Edit: TD Colston. Saints probably got this. But I still say they need home games to go anywhere in the playoffs.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

So it's Colston's turn this game. Brees shuffles these receivers in & out every week, guy has so many weapons.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Touchdown Titans, and we've got a game again. Now that the refs have pulled the pickles out of their asses, this has been an enjoyable game.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Brady endzone INT.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Webb with another beastly running play.

grabbed his jersey


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

That was a nice INT by the Skins.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Brady havin a sissy fit with his coach


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao @ that field goal attempt by the Panther


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Julio Jones just executed a Fatality on the Panthers secondary.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Panthers :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

CHRIS JOHNSON WITH THAT SPEED.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Oshit Locker's hurt.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Come on Redskins, don't fucking choke this away.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Locker gonna Tebow the Saints.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao @ Santana Moss


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

T.J YATES, the next motherfucking man up


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Bengals :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

TJ Yates with the game winning drive pending the PAT. Pac Man Jones committed a terrible PI to put Houston at the 5. Houston wins the South.

This is assuming the Bengals don't pull a miracle 2 second comeback.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao Texans Clutch

Thank You Houston


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

that honestly seemed like a terribe spot in the Titans game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

T.J YATES went TEBOW on dem


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> that honestly seemed like a terribe spot in the Titans game.


I kinda wondered that too. But then again, why did they go for it all on third and short?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

How the fuck did the Lions blow this game, wasn't it 34-7 at one time.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Forget the spot. Chris Johnson has to get that first down in the open field prior to that. He's paid a ton of money to make that play.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Cleavage said:


> How the fuck did the Lions blow this game, wasn't it 34-7 at one time.


They've given up 259 yards rushing. Imagine what this game would be like if Peterson was playing.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

jesus christ bucs 14-41


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DH said:


> They've given up 259 yards rushing. Imagine what this game would be like if Peterson was playing.


 that and no suh hurt aswell.

in other lol new what happen to the Bucs before the season everyone was on the Buc train and now they are giving up 41points to the Jags


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Saints leaving Titans room to come bite them in the ass.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Why did the Titans just call a run? :lmao


----------



## Stad

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

This Titans/Saints game is crazy.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

i have this feeling that arizona can pull an upset. i hope they prove me right.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Jake Locker CHOKES.


----------



## DH

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Terrible play calling by the Titans today. They're lucky the game was even close. Nice effort by Locker though.

What's sad is that Locker's better than Flacco :|


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao Webb


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Jake Locker CHOKES.


He got sacked. That's not a choke. Throwing a terrible INT is a choke when you're that close.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Lions got away with a facemask call


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

T-Jax would have won that game. Vikings stay losing.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

LOLPalmer.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DH said:


> Terrible play calling by the Titans today. They're lucky the game was even close. Nice effort by Locker though.
> 
> What's sad is that Locker's better than Flacco :|


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

TJ Yates is Tar Heel clutch. LOL @ Bengals. 

Let's go RAIDAZZ!!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Ryan Grant has shown up for the first time since 09


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

It's just fun to watch the Packers, which is funny seeing how apathetic I am toward the NFC but this team is good.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

we need to start an ongoing list of things gabbert sees when he's running from that dynamic phantom rush.

i might start watching jaguar games and make a game of it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



IMPULSE said:


> we need to start an ongoing list of things gabbert sees when he's running from that dynamic phantom rush.
> 
> i might start watching jaguar games and make a game of it.


Shadow People


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Jesus that game should've been over at half but a win is a win I guess. Fucking Panthers didn't help out by blowing their lead, so hopefully TEBOW does work again.

And fucking Joe Webb almost made me break something.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



IMPULSE said:


> we need to start an ongoing list of things gabbert sees when he's running from that dynamic phantom rush.
> 
> i might start watching jaguar games and make a game of it.



A fan in every 25th seat. He could be confused and think they are players.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Man this Cardinals defense looks ferocious. They are way playing way different than the ones that we beat a few weeks ago.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> Shadow People


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

What a INT from Tillman. Amazing.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

no one dog the cardinals. i'm going to convince everyone that their a solid team.

gabbert runs from the pocket like a crook when he hears an siren. barksdale's dealers when omar whistles. he also runs away like lebron in the 4th quarter. i think gabbert hears voices in the head and i would hate to see him in a situation where his team plays a team with the same primary colors. he would probably run from his running back who would pick up the blitz.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

ahhhh shit Rodgers is in [email protected] Mode, my fantasy team could be in trouble


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Apparently, touching the QB at all after he has thrown is not allowed even though they couldn't stop in time. I could see them bitch about Idonije's tackle on Tebow at the knees (even though he lost balance) but the Briggs call was stupid. If Briggs wanted to hammer Tebow, he would have. 

And Hanie looks like shit. The Bears are really in trouble.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Fuckin Cardinals! Challenged a pass reception right before they fell for a fake FG attempt and it was converted into a big gain. Damn you!!!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Goddamnit


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

this is fucking ridiculous


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



BruiserKC said:


> Apparently, touching the QB at all after he has thrown is not allowed even though they couldn't stop in time. I could see them bitch about Idonije's tackle on Tebow at the knees (even though he lost balance) but the Briggs call was stupid. If Briggs wanted to hammer Tebow, he would have.
> 
> And Hanie looks like shit. The Bears are really in trouble.


Hanie has the worst QB rating of a starting QB I believe. It's not hard to see why. I'm kind of agreeing with you on the Briggs call though. Yeah, they might have hit helmets, but Briggs slowed down. I guess he could have moved his head a bit, but it looked accidental to me. Thankfully, nothing came of the penalty for the Broncos.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Raiders gonna get BLOWN OUT AGAIN


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao Palmer


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Maybe the Bears should have looked at picking up someone like a McNabb or Delhomme. Anything is better than what they have right now. 

This game has been just ugly all-around.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

That was a questionable Defensive Pass Interference call on the Raiders.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> That was a questionable Defensive Pass Interference call on the Raiders.


Perhaps. The Packers still would've scored points, a FG at the very least, and most likely a TD. Not sure if that was 3rd down or not.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Texans would be scary good if they weren't always hurt. Not sure how that was pass interference on the Bengals though.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

gabbert has less composure in the pocket than rick perry in a debate. gabbert flees from the pocket like herman cain when asked about foreign policy or the litter of women who have accused of him.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

FAKE PUNT!!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



TKOK! said:


> Texans would be scary good if they weren't always hurt. Not sure how that was pass interference on the Bengals though.


He clearly grabbed Jones's arm. He didn't even need to either since it was overthrown.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

gotta do what you gotta do on your own 30 yard line ain't that right Raiders


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Rodgers had a forward pass there, Mike'd be insane not to challenge that.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

49ers game is frustrating to watch. they should be up by like 10 or so. gotta stop putting up 3 in the red zon


----------



## CJ Punk

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



TKOK! said:


> 49ers game is frustrating to watch. they should be up by like 10 or so. gotta stop putting up 3 in the red zon


Just like the Eagles tbh. 

Good win for Philly I guess, not out of it yet but gotta see Dallas go 1-3 and the Giants go 2-2. Both can very well happen considering they are terrible in December while we thrive.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

arizona is inspired by my upset prediction TKOK

look on the brightside you might see charlie batch next week


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I'm so disappointed in the 49ers Red Zone Offense right now. The running game has been stopping lately and then we just can't make any passing plays at all. Kicking FGs will definitely not win us any Playoff games next month.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

packers are idiots, throwing it 3 times with 1st and goal


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Way to go Texans! Bad ass!


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



chronoxiong said:


> I'm so disappointed in the 49ers Red Zone Offense right now. The running game has been stopping lately and then we just can't make any passing plays at all. Kicking FGs will definitely not win us any Playoff games next month.


I'm so disappointed in the Bears offense altogether. It's been so long since I've seen a Chicago offensive TD that I can't remember what they look like.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



chronoxiong said:


> I'm so disappointed in the 49ers Red Zone Offense right now. The running game has been stopping lately and then we just can't make any passing plays at all. Kicking FGs will definitely not win us any Playoff games next month.


How hard is it to find VD in the red zone in San Francisco?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> How hard is it to find VD in the red zone in San Francisco?


He blocks more than he goes out for a pass it seems. I find it baffling too.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Aldon Smith, DAT RUN TO THE SIDELINE.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Broncos Bears game is grim at the moment.

Von Miller just got sack number 11.5


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



EFC Bronco said:


> Broncos Bears game is grim at the moment.
> 
> Von Miller just got sack number 11.5


Him and Aldon Smith are both making cases for rookie of the year.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Bears TD! First since the game against Oakland.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

No "Gore, gore, gooooooooooooooooooooooooore!!!" Niners fans?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Damn nice catch.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao at Philip Rivers fumbling in the endzone with absolutely no contact.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

jennings is down, and it looks really bad for the pack


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Now entering Tebow Time. Can't see it happening this time though.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Cleavage said:


> jennings is down, and it looks really bad for the pack


He'll put the team on his back do.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



EFC Bronco said:


> Now entering Tebow Time. Can't see it happening this time though.


They've got a chance now. Tebow Time is coming.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Big Play the 49ers defense. Almost got a sack t hen Skelton threw a pick.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Tebow is scrambling too much, he just needs to take a 3 step drop and throw the ball, instead he's just fumbled it. Game over.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

And Tebow fumbles. Wow. I thought the Bears were getting Tebowed on that drive.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

You wait 5 games for a Tebow turnover then 2 come along at once :side:

Not game over yet, too hasty from me, however we need a big stop on the Bears now, can't even allow a FG.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Is that Von Miller or Virgil Green EFC?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

jheeeez crist


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

TEBOW GONNA TEBOW


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Is that Von Miller or Virgil Green EFC?


Von Miller

TEBOW TIME!!!!

This onside kick will officially be the most nervous I've ever been watching the Broncos play. Come on Prater...


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I think I will honestly cry if we comeback from this.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Fucking devastated. So close to recovering that.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

The Bears are getting Tebowed.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I just had an out-of-body experience,


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

59 Yard FG. Damn.


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Chicago... don't let Denver get the ball in OT... AT ALL.

You've been Tebow'd once, don't let it happen again.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao:

TEEEBBOOWWW!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I'm not counting the win just yet. Still absolutely shaking with nerves.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Cmon Broncos get the ball and finish it.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I'm Jewish and Tim Tebow is starting to make me believe in Jesus


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! COME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How bad does Marion Barber feel right now?


----------



## C-Cool

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Marion Barber needs to find some new traveling tickets so that he doesn't have to travel with the team...


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Wasn't Tebow like 3 for 18 at one point. This is awesome.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Cmon another first down and I'll be quite confident in their FG chances.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JM said:


> Wasn't Tebow like 3 for 18 at one point. This is awesome.


3 for 16 before the 4th, 15 for 20 since


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

That game pissed me off. Cardinals played pretty well in the second half. 49ers should have gotten it in the end zone a could more times.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

We win here, I will cry.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

fpalm Another week of ESPN after a Broncos W.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



EFC Bronco said:


> We win here, I will cry.


Pics or it doesn't happen. lol

Of course. I will be crying too. But not because the Broncos won. :sad:


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

It's happening guys


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Chicago Bears...you have been Tebowed.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

My God... Tebow Time... It's a force of nature.

As much as I'm enjoying watching this run from Denver, as a Steeler fan I'm starting to get nervous. We clinched because Denver just won but it's setting up to where we will be playing Denver in the wild card round. Denver is not the team I want to see in round 1. Because no matter how the first 3 quarters go, the 4th just always goes 100% perfect for Tebow and the Broncos.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Alright. So we might as well get ready for the Tim Tebow Superbowl victory. It's gonna happen.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

He thanks his Lord and Savior Jesus Christ.

So he thanks himself. I can get behind this arrogance.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

As a Bears fan, I not only demand Marion Barber be cut from the team, I want his ass to be left behind in Denver. Screw him getting on the plane back to Chicago, he should be done as of right now. 

I have a feeling Angelo and Lovie are watching their careers flash before their eyes too, this season is officially down the fucking drain. :cuss:


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I repeat...






I am dreading the day the Steelers play this team in the playoffs.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Awesome with the Bears L the Lions control their own destiny. Hopefully the Seahawks help us out and take them out next week, but at least they have the Packers as well... and Caleb Hanie.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



BruiserKC said:


> As a Bears fan, I not only demand Marion Barber be cut from the team


It's going to be a VERY rough week for MB III. I actually feel bad for him. But you can't make stupid decisions like running out of bounds, and you can't fumble in that situation.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

As said in the chatbox, after the shit week I've had, and seeing us losing there thinking it was about to get worse, then TEBOW comes in and just makes it all good again, I just broke down, feels like the first good thing that's happened to me forever


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JM said:


> I am dreading the day the Steelers play this team in the playoffs.


Assuming Denver wins this division(very likely), and assuming we stay in the 5th spot(Also very likely) we will meet during Wild Card weekend in Denver. I also dread this. Big time.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JCarbo04 said:


> It's going to be a VERY rough week for MB III. I actually feel bad for him. But you can't make stupid decisions like running out of bounds, and you can't fumble in that situation.


*You can't really blame him though. Jesus made him run out of bounds and he also helped on the fumble. 

*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



BruiserKC said:


> As a Bears fan, I not only demand Marion Barber be cut from the team, I want his ass to be left behind in Denver. Screw him getting on the plane back to Chicago, he should be done as of right now.
> 
> I have a feeling Angelo and Lovie are watching their careers flash before their eyes too, this season is officially down the fucking drain. :cuss:


Yeah man. This season was going so great. Then Cutler and Forte go down and The Bears keep Hanie in. Bears fans are going to be in a riot over those two. The defense is great, but Urlacher, Briggs, Peppers, and Tillman can't play both offense and defense. This season can't be recovered with Green Bay still left on the schedule. All I can hope for is some good pickups on free agency and a good draft this offseason.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Tim Tebow....The Denver Broncos....its incredible what they've been able to do since Tebow became QB. What else can you say? They really turned the whole organization around. 

Marrion Barber....dude might hang himself. Somebody should keep a close eye on him. I mean he's going to catch the sole blame for this loss. 

This just posted on Gabe Sapolsky's Facebook page. It made me chuckle: 

"I'm calling for Tim Tebow vs. The Undertaker at Wrestlemania! The match will be Taker beating him up for 20 minutes, then Tebow will win with a small package ending the streak."


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



IMPULSE said:


> i have this feeling that arizona can pull an upset. i hope they prove me right.


look at me now

i be dooming teams


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I'm going to bet all my money on The Broncos making it to the Superbowl. It's gonna happen.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

nice to see plamer still throwing picks


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

no. just follow me. if everyone took my advice they be richer and would support better teams.


----------



## JM

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JCarbo04 said:


> Assuming Denver wins this division(very likely), and assuming we stay in the 5th spot(Also very likely) we will meet during Wild Card weekend in Denver. I also dread this. Big time.


Need a win and San Diego upset next week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

That INT by Shields is probably the easiest pick I've seen this season.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Hold up to coin a phrase..don't count your chickens till they hatch.Broncos are drunk right now, thinking Tebow is God, that's what makes Football great.People bashed the guy before the draft and even during this run, winning shuts up those comments real quickly.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JCarbo04 said:


> It's going to be a VERY rough week for MB III. I actually feel bad for him. But you can't make stupid decisions like running out of bounds, and you can't fumble in that situation.


The funny thing is that if he turns inside instead of going out, even if there was little to no chance of him getting a gain, the clock still is running at that point. You leave Tebow with 30 seconds at the absolute most to mount a drive, and that's very difficult even for Brady, Rodgers, or Peyton, much less a guy still technically a rookie.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



JM said:


> Need a win and San Diego upset next week.


i predicted the cardinals winning 16 minutes into the gamer or 1 depending on when it started. i would predict a win for san diego b/c their desperate and crap but i really hate that team. like if they swapped places with the ravens i would actually dislike them more than i currently dislike the ravens.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Holy shit Tebow!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

So what about Gronk for MVP? :side:

Rodgers may be the MVP of the Packers, but with those offensive weapons, I swear that anyone could run that team, maybe not as well, but no doubt an average QB could win a lot of games with that team. They are stacked, their defense gets turnovers like crazy, so many good receivers that run great routes and dont drop balls, and two running backs that get some good runs in.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

curtis painter couldn't udk or charlie batch. the latter is a good guy though still sucks.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I'm a falcons fan next week. need them to beat the Saints.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

is this giants/cowboys game in cowboy stadium?

edit, yes it is Eli is 2-0 in the stadium.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



IMPULSE said:


> curtis painter couldn't udk or charlie batch. the latter is a good guy though still sucks.


I said average, not the worst QB in the league. We would have actually won some games if the Colts didnt want to tank so hard and actually signed a QB.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

SKELTON is the new TEBOW. He went to a Catholic College. He was a diamond in the rough and was drafted by the Cardinals. He parted the sea of odds and was drafted from the Patriot League. That makes him an American hero. He faced tribulations by losing to the 49ers, but his team needed a winner to lead them. So SKELTON avenged the loss.

That is the story of the 4-1 SKELTON. The Catholic TEBOW.

Bum Cardinals are 2-5 and with Kolb. I had to separate the negativity from the Cardinal's Savior. Wasting all that money when the answer was there.

The only football I talk is TEBOW and SKELTON UDFK. Two sides of the same coin. Garret icing his kicker was a sign of things to come. He probably caught a glimpse of SKELTON and was shaking in his boots.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

NFL oh channel 4 are taking the piss, they are showing the Cardinals last week ot touchdown with commentary in different languages :lmao


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

We only get a passing mention from Channel 4? No highlights? WTF?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Wtf, just watch the highlights of the Saints/Titans game and they fucking PIed a guy completely. Knocked the guy right on the ground.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



EFC Bronco said:


> We only get a passing mention from Channel 4? No highlights? WTF?


the fat guy is obviously not on the Tebow going jesus on dem train.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Smitty went over 10,000 yards today, btw. No big deal, or anything.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Panthers suck. He needs to join a better team.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

But he sucks, according to you.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I hope he's on the SKELTON train. John should win most improved player of the year. He triples his completion, doubles his completion percentage, does ten times his previous qb rating, double his YPA, throws 1 less pick and 3 more touchdowns. That's amazing. The Colts could have probably won a game with SKELTON whose practically undefeated this year since he avenged his loss.

Ward going over 12,000 and screwing himself out of 1,000 catches means more WWF.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Smitty'll be there soon enough.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

He sucks as long as he is apart of that shit organization. He should join the Texans, Yates is already proving he is better than Cam, he actually wins games.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Maybe the building will collapse into the depth of Hell and both teams will lose tonight.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

cam has the same amount of wins as SKELTON. i'm putting things into perspective. i'll get off the cardinals when the steelers finally play again.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Peyton Manning is MVP because the Colts are the worst team in NFL history.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

All year I've heard it's Aaron Rodgers who's going to win the MVP, no doubts at all. But just since the ending of the Broncos game I've seen a ton of Tebow is the MVP stuff. If the Broncos win that division and especially if they beat New England Tebow may Tebow that MVP from Rodgers in the 4th quarter of the season.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

this fat guy in red who looks like the kool aid man on NFL channel 4 is clearly a tebow hater, i hope god punishes him


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

And it's a safety.


----------



## tlk23

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*It's all about Tim Tebow*

http://www.sdsucollegian.com/2011/12/07/its-all-about-tim-tebow/

People don’t like what they don’t understand.

Look at the things in your life that you like to do and you don’t like to do and you will have a correlation between being good at the things you like and not being very good at the things that you don’t like.....


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Hakeem Nicks, baby! Tar Heel pride.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I wonder if that ...... Garrett is still laughing that Newman dropped a TAINT.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



tlk23 said:


> *It's all about Tim Tebow*
> 
> http://www.sdsucollegian.com/2011/12/07/its-all-about-tim-tebow/
> 
> People don’t like what they don’t understand.
> 
> Look at the things in your life that you like to do and you don’t like to do and you will have a correlation between being good at the things you like and not being very good at the things that you don’t like.....


I dont like people that push religion the way he does and brings it up as much as he does. I also hate how much credit he gets and then the rest of the team gets almost none.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Murray just corkscrewed his ankle. He's done and so is Dallas.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I feel it's a shame SKELTON doesn't get the credit TEBOW does when he's done the same thing.

I feel bad for the Sooner he's injury prone.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*Great play there. Beautifully set up.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I still hate Garrett.

Dallas is also the only defense that can make Jacobs look good. I swear to god he has to have more big plays against Dallas than any other team.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*Close up of Manning's *I just had to shoot Old Yeller* face after a bad play is entertaining
*


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Poor Murray. He's been impressive to watch this year. I want Dallas to win. On the bright side, my trade for Felix Jones doesn't seem so asinine now. And Dallas faced the easy Tamba run D next week just in time for playoffs.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

nobody does upset face's like the mannings


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*I didn't see any PI there.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Uncatchable ball but whatever. Wasn't even PI anyway, certainly not on Jenkins...who is shockingly injured.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*okay yeah I saw it on that angle. And it looked like holding instead of PI.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

On Jenkins? No fucking way. Sensabaugh had some contact but that ball couldn't have been caught by Ballard.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Jenkins is always hurt, dude is made of paper.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*yeah the call shouldn't have been on Jenkins at all.

And look at Jones acting like he wants his job back.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

He's got his job back. Murray has a high ankle sprain at best. Jones does look really good here though for sure.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Way to fucking kill my fantasy chances ****. Needed that to go to Bryant.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*Impressive drive there with Jones running the way he should. Sets up Romo nicely.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Perfect Poster said:


> Way to fucking kill my fantasy chances ****. Needed that to go to Bryant.


STFU this isn't the fantasy thread.



LadyCroft said:


> *Impressive drive there with Jones running the way he should. Sets up Romo nicely.*


Yeah, play action kills when you have a good running game. Kinda shocked Garrett realizes that.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Woot. Nice TD Cowboys. Keep it up. A Cowboys win means a better chance for the Lions to keep a playoff spot and still hope for the Bears (albeit, just a little).


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

how bad was the late curfew that Ahmad Bradshaw got, not in the game but hes dressed.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I'm amazed that 7 Cowboys each have only one reception so far. At least Romo is spreading the ball around. Only Bryant doesn't seem to have a catch.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao Felix Jones


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*Well fuck... Jones pulling a Barber.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Yeah there goes Felix's good night. Matter of time I guess.

Not holding eh? What bullshit.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of TEBOW
and to the republic for which it stands, one God, under TEBOW,
with 4th-quarter comebacks and TEBOW for all

Fucking Niners. Fuck Alex Smith, he should be riding the pine. They had John Skelton, the same John Skelton who had a passer rating of 10 2 weeks ago, in there against us and we lost. The red zone play calling was shit, Alex was bad, and Dashon Goldson needs to learn how to tackle.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*Great ending of the half for the Cowboys. They really needed to get the lead back after that fumble led to a field goal.


Also great job by the Dallas D for only giving up 3 after the turnover.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Romo is missing some wide the fuck open WRs. DecembeRomo in effect. Actually he does this all the time, but Cris Carter and other morons will say it's because it's December.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Murray, high ankle sprain and fracture, out for at least the regular season.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Blown coverage says Chris. Nah, that's what happens when you blitz everyone and don't get there. Dallas is awesome at that. Then again I guess no coverage could be considered a blown coverage.

With the way Murray's ankle went and stayed that way it was obvious to me he was done for the year.

edit:

HE'S LIKE AN OCTOPUS COMIN AT YA. - Cris Collinsworth

:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



CM Dealer said:


> I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of TEBOW
> and to the republic for which it stands, one God, under TEBOW,
> with 4th-quarter comebacks and TEBOW for all
> 
> Fucking Niners. Fuck Alex Smith, he should be riding the pine. They had John Skelton, the same John Skelton who had a passer rating of 10 2 weeks ago, in there against us and we lost. The red zone play calling was shit, Alex was bad, and Dashon Goldson needs to learn how to tackle.


SKELTON.

you should be severely embarrassed for your team.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Laraunt Robinson having a hell of a game. I take back everything I said about him earlier in the season. He's probably having the best season of all our receivers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

He sucked before he was good so you were justified in saying he sucked because he did. I don't take it back. 

Dude stepped up though huge for the past two months.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

The thing I hate most about playing the Giants is their running game. Quite possibly the most underrated running game in the league. It's really hard to hate their backs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Bradshaw is good, but Dallas is terrible against the run. It's really New York's offensive line that is killing Dallas. Jacobs is nowhere as good as Dallas is making him look.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

SEAN LEE MOTHAFUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Good thing Witten is sucking ass again.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

oh eli


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Thread title should be TEBOW - The NFL Thread God


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Good thing Witten is sucking ass again.


What are you talking about? Not having good stats means you suck?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Good thing Witten is sucking ass again.


lol wat


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

DEZ

Really that's more Giants fail like Dallas did earlier.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

BLOOD IN THE FUCKING WATER.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> What are you talking about? Not having good stats means you suck?


In fantasy playoff season? Yep, up 40 as the 7 seed vs Witten and Lynch, so glad he's not doing anything in the stat sheet.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*DEM BOYZ!!!!



and lol at the Octopus line by CC. :lmao*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> In fantasy playoff season? Yep, up 40 as the 7 seed vs Witten and Lynch, so glad he's not doing anything in the stat sheet.


Godammit stfu with this fantasy talk. There is a thread for that. Fucking annoying.

At least not during Cowboys/Giants.:side:


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

typical giants


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

well giants season is just about toast. bye coughlin and bye fewell. fewell has 0 idea how to beat teams above .500, except the patriots


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



GD said:


> well giants season is just about toast. bye coughlin and bye fewell. fewell has 0 idea how to beat teams above .500, except the patriots


GD, this shit ain't over man. You're playing Dallas here. Dallas knows how to fuck up too.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

I wish I could say this game's over and the 4th seed is our's, but Eli's still the best 4th quarter QB in the league and Romo... I'd rather not say. 

KEEP ON EM' BOYS. OPEN THE FLOOD GATES.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Cerbs said:


> I wish I could say this game's over and the 4th seed is our's, but Eli's still the best 4th quarter QB in the league and Romo... I'd rather not say.
> 
> KEEP ON EM' BOYS. OPEN THE FLOOD GATES.


Eli always scares me vs Dallas, and this shit ain't over, but TEBOW is the 4th Q GOD. He forced Barber out of bounds today.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> GD, this shit ain't over man. You're playing Dallas here. Dallas knows how to fuck up too.


Sounds like it's over for both, enter the Eagles :side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

nah its about done giants defense cannot stop a thing


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> Eli always scares me vs Dallas, and this shit ain't over, but TEBOW is the 4th Q GOD. He forced Barber out of bounds today.


All of Dallas was laughing their asses off at Barber today. If the Bears don't resign Forte and stick with Barber instead, I will laugh my fucking ass off.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



GD said:


> nah its about done giants defense cannot stop a thing


Neither can the Cowboys. Game is not over.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

nah just watch


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



GD said:


> nah its about done giants defense cannot stop a thing


You haven't seen much of our offense in the 4th quarter this season have you? 

Watch... Garrett will run the ball 3 times in a row on this next drive and put the fate of the game in Ryan's hands instead.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

no why would i spend my quality time watching tony **** lol


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

its funny saying Eli is the best 4th quarter QB this season, but its the truth qb ratings wise not TEBOW 4th with 2 minutes left.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*I don't like this at all. This usually doesn't end well for Dallas *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

im convinced god is on denver broncos side


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Run #1


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Run #2


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

you serious romo


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Wide open miss. 

PUNT


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*Wow.... that was seven.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Yeah I saw this coming.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

we all know if tebow threw that, it wouldve been 7


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Fuck you, Jason Garrett. 

Fuck you. Fuck you. Fuck you.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

even if eli leads them to another comeback win, giants defense sucks major cock


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

it wasn't Garretts fault romo missed that, was it?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

december made him miss that pass right.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*well fuck.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

dallas flag, classic dallas


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

oh yeah the december curse is here


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao I can't even be mad right now. 

This was just too predictable.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

vintage dallas


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

OH MY FUCKING GOD. Another penalty? Just LET them score ffs. Save some game clock.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

gilbride going to fuck up here


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

ELIte Manning does it again


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

ELI MANNING


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Whole Dallas team is Anti-Clutch.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

ALRIGHT DAN BAILEY. 

BAIL US OUT.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Garret getting a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

ELIte Manning is the truth. Unfortunately the secondary will fuck it up...and like clockwork they do


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

*Well fuck.... :lmao*


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

if he misses this, man oh man.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

tom coughlin clutch


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

HOW BOUT THEM COWBOYS! Choke again


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

"Unbelievable" is right. Wow.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

JP fucking P!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

the thread title is about cowchokers again this week.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Gotta hand it to them,Dallas knows how to be entertaining.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Jason Pierre-Paul is the only good player on the giants d


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

BEAST game by ELIte, Nicks and especially JPP!


----------



## Myers

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

The Cowboys make losing to John Skelton look good.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Jason Pierre-Paul will be a goat in a couple of years


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Hey, come on guys, at least they didnt ice their own kicker this week, at least it was the other team. :lmao


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Cleavage said:


> Jason Pierre-Paul will be a goat in a couple of years


QFT


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

The kicker wasn't iced. The kick was blocked. Big difference.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

:lmao well at least garrett has learned first hand how to use his timeouts


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

That stat they just showed is pretty telling. Dallas can't put away teams to save their lives.


----------



## Dub

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Cerbs said:


> The kicker wasn't iced. The kick was blocked. Big difference.


same result.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

MrMister just killed 6 hookers in anger.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



TKOK! said:


> Garret getting a taste of his own medicine.


What does this even mean?

Really Dallas should've called those aggressive pass plays to Austin on the previous possession. You don't have the defense to play conservatively, run the ball, and punt it to New York. 

That stat they just showed means Garrett has to be fired. Since 1960 they've choked a two TD+ lead two times. It's happened three times this season. It's time to blow this team up and start over.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

LOLCowboys.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



DubC said:


> same result.


FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

Whatever, I'm jumping on the Houston train now. The Cowboys are just going to let me down in the end. But anything good for Houston is an improvement.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

That was an incredible game, thoroughly entertained.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> What does this even mean?


 couldn't come up with anything to say.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

this has to be a december thing right?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Cleavage said:


> this has to be a december thing right?


They lost a huge comeback to Detroit. It wasn't December.

It is TEBOW.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Yeah, it's definitely December. That's our problem. We just need to make sure December never comes every season and we'll be okay.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Cowboys should trade everyone and fire everyone except for Ware, actually Ware too for those penalties. such an easy schedule and yet they still might fuck up and not win the division.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



MrMister said:


> They lost a huge comeback to Detroit. It wasn't December.
> 
> It is TEBOW.


lol, what does TEBOW have against Dallas?, wait just figured it out jerry jones is the devil.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

Demarco Murray being out the rest of the season just adds insult to injury. 

But hey... at least we're not the COLTS. 8*D


----------



## Magic

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



Cerbs said:


> Demarco Murray being out the rest of the season just adds insult to injury.
> 
> But hey... at least we're not the COLTS. 8*D


But hey... at least we have something to look forward to in our future. :side:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

As a Giants fan, let me say right now that the Cowboys should have won that game. The Giants' pass coverage is completely and utter shit, and we were one "overthrown ball to Miles Austin that would have been a sure TD" away from a loss. We were lucky in that aspect for sure and the Defense should be kissing the Offense's feet tonight (minus JPP, but I'll get to him in a second). 

Eli Manning? He's awesome. What can I say. Except for one fluky INT, he had about as great a game as a Giants fan could ask. Down 12 with less than 5 to go and Eli put on his big boy pants and got shit down. The Offense played beautifully. I'll even forgive Manningham's dropped TD at the end as that allowed us to drain more clock and the time outs. I have no doubt, the way our D was playing, that Romo would have led the Cowboys to victory with that much time left & two time outs. 

Jason Pierre Paul played amazingly well. You can't ask any better from a young D-Lineman. Two sacks, forced the Fumble at the end of the half and of course blocked that Field Goal at the end. God Bless him for the effort & the production, something that the D didn't do much of this game (or the last month or so to be honest). Also, I think I can count on one hand the number of times I've seen icing the kicker with a time out actually work, and it did! Phew! 

So yeah, I have my major issues defensively and such, but I'm going to enjoy this win.


----------



## jeremya3690

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*

That was a crazy game tonight. I thought for sure Cowboys would hang on to it. I'm glad they lost though.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

really gotta question the playcalls with 3 minutes left. Felix Jones isn't good. Trust Romo to make some throws and get some first downs. Giving FJones two runs was a waste.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

*I think a better thread title would be. "Hello Chicago... Jesus says, "hi".*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Title could apply to TEBOW as well.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



LadyCroft said:


> *I think a better thread title would be. "Hello Chicago... Jesus says, "hi".*


I'm gonna slap you around bitch.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

fuck Tebow.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I did not have a good weekend this week. I had to go attend my cousin's funeral who died at a young age in a tragic way. Anyways, I only caught the first half of the 49ers/Cardinals game because I had to go to work after. Well, I did not liked what I saw at all. The pass protection was pathetic as they allowed I believed to be 5 sacks and the running game kept getting stopped. The main flaw in the team continues to be the Red Zone Offense. They just can't seem to score any TDs at all and settling for FGs will not win ball games all the time. One thing that pissed me off was when the 49ers lined up for a FG, converted a fake FG attempt but the play was dead because the Cardinals challenged the previous play for a proper spot of the ball. The refs ended up saying that their technology was having problems so they couldn't challenge the play, made the 49ers re-try the FG again and missed it. What a fucked up sequence. Oh, right after that, John Skelton throws a TD pass to Early Doucet. Fuck you refs! If this incident had happened to any of the teams that the media loves to blow (East Coast teams), they would be all over it. I lost my Fantasy Football games as well.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I hope I'm not too late but...

LOLCOWBOYS.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Mr how meny whores have you killed?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkUdb70bxpk&feature=g-u


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



TKOK! said:


> couldn't come up with anything to say.


SKELTON beat the 49ers. Were you speechless when that happened?


chronoxiong said:


> I did not have a good weekend this week. I had to go attend my cousin's funeral who died at a young age in a tragic way. Anyways, I only caught the first half of the 49ers/Cardinals game because I had to go to work after. Well, I did not liked what I saw at all. The pass protection was pathetic as they allowed I believed to be 5 sacks and the running game kept getting stopped. The main flaw in the team continues to be the Red Zone Offense. They just can't seem to score any TDs at all and settling for FGs will not win ball games all the time. One thing that pissed me off was when the 49ers lined up for a FG, converted a fake FG attempt but the play was dead because the Cardinals challenged the previous play for a proper spot of the ball. The refs ended up saying that their technology was having problems so they couldn't challenge the play, made the 49ers re-try the FG again and missed it. What a fucked up sequence. Oh, right after that, John Skelton throws a TD pass to Early Doucet. Fuck you refs! If this incident had happened to any of the teams that the media loves to blow (East Coast teams), they would be all over it. I lost my Fantasy Football games as well.


SKELTON works miracle he's a mini TEBOW. He's not on TEBOW level b/c Tim plays in the mile high which makes him closer to heaven than the rest of us.

You have to maintain a level relevance for at least a couple of years for the media to blow you. They also play in the NFC West and no one wants to blow a team in NFC West. It's like the Big East of College Football and it's just there.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



> THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!


:mark: Let's go Igles.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If it weren't for Rodgers just slaying the league, Eli Manning is your MVP. Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Romeo's interim coach in KC, I missed his lunch menu stare at the play cards.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Next Monday needs to hurry up. The Steelers will make a decision that I will find interesting to say the least. If the Pats stop Tebow then the Steelers clinch iirc, so do they Ben or let him rest. If the worthless Chargers find some way to beat the Ravens and since the Chargers suck the odds are in the favor then you have to play Ben if you can. Knowing the Steelers Ben would play regardless but that situation interests me to a degree.

I feel bad for the Chiefs. I remember when they used to be relevant mainly as the pest who always wanted to expand the playoffs so they could make the playoffs on the regular basis. Green/Holmes( my favorite raven/chief)/ and Gonzalez was the days. Larry was good too but my attention spans with recognizing good running backs is shorter than their career peak.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I was gone all day yesterday so I have no idea what happened to the niners.

Really sucks, now they need to beat the Steelers to keep bye-week hopes alive.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I can't even properly explain how fucking DELIGHTED the people of my household are that Todd Haley has been canned.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Niners aren't who we thought they were. I'm not sure why anyone has high hopes for their team. The stark reality of the Packers going undefeated should be staring everyone in the face. You want to be disappointed now or later? I got my disappointment out of the way early.

Romo was pretty great last night btw. Eli was better. 1st down should've been Romo making a play. Garrett didn't put his team in the best position to win, but then the defense being awful at every position save Ware and Lee, what can you do? Remember that TAINT Newman dropped? Difference in the ballgame. There were tons of plays where Dallas just fucked up, but almost none of them were on Romo.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Niners aren't who we thought they were. I'm not sure why anyone has high hopes for their team. The stark reality of the Packers going undefeated should be staring everyone in the face. You want to be disappointed now or later? I got my disappointment out of the way early


Slow. Down.

If the Niners go out and beat the Steelers, all will be well in the world.

Still think the Packers will lose somewhere...:side:


----------



## i$e

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Thread title should be changed to 'CAN'T SPELL ELITE WITHOUT ELI'.

Cheers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

You're not beating the Steelers though. If you can't score TDs against the Cards, you're not scoring TDs against the Steelers. Maybe 5 Akers FGs will be enough, but you'll need at least 5.

I'll be back on the Niners bandwagon when they start throwing to VERNON DAVIS more. Seriously, fantasy aside, he's their best receiver. Using him to block so often is a bad idea.


As for the Packers? Yeah, I don't see any defense able to stop Rodgers. Whoever does it will need to get pressure without blitzing, and that team's offense will have to play perfect, no turnovers, no penalties. Daunting task. Oh yeah and no special teams errors either. No big plays in the kicking game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

The Dolphins have fired Tony Sparano as their coach.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

It is funny though how the ending to this game mirrored the endings to both teams' games from last week with the Giants' D allowing them to get in position for a last second field goal and the Cowboys needing a Field Goal at the end. Kicker gets iced with a timeout (though thankfully from the other team this time, lol) and its one last play for redemption for both teams. Pretty poetic how that turned out. 

Speaking as a Giants fan, and it pains me to say it, but Romo looked fantastic last night. Romo is catching flack for that one over thrown pass at the end, but honestly, besides that and the Safety (which is more the fault of whoever was supposed to be blocking JPP), Romo played about as flawless a game as you could ask for out of a QB. He even put them in position to tie the game with less than a minute to do it. So if I were a Dallas fan, Romo would catch no blame for the loss in my eyes. 

Both defenses played like shit, especially in pass coverage. The TD to Manningham & the one at the end to Bryant were just ridiculous. How do you get that open? I mean there was nobody around them for a good 15-20 yards. That is inexcusable defensive play. Both secondaries were like Swiss Cheese and could hardly stop anything worth shit. And the Running games were almost too good tonight for both teams. I mean DeMarco Murray goes down and Felix Jones just steps in and has an awesome game (minus the fumble), and the Giants Running Game, which has been downright shitty this year, played without Ahmad Bradshaw in the first half and still ran all over them. It was a pathetic defensive performance save for the efforts of JPP & Lee. 

If the Giants had lost the game, it would have fallen more on the Defense than the Offense, who played beautifully for most of the game. For Dallas, I say the loss falls almost entirely on the Defense. Eli just carved them to death through almost the entire game. Dallas fans can't even really blame the kicker for what happened at the end. He didn't choke. JPP just blocked the kick on the 2nd try. That isn't really his fault. 

But yes, Eli Manning and the offense get endless praise from me for what they were able to do last night. I had been criticizing them all season long for starting slow & not getting into momentum until the 4th quarter, but last night, they played pretty consistent throughout and were able to keep up with Dallas on points, something they could do against the Saints a couple weeks back.


----------



## i$e

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cleavage said:


> The Dolphins have fired Tony Sparano as their coach.


They should hire Paulie Walnuts.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Cowboys football: Icing your own kicker so the other team doesnt have to - NFL Th*



IMPULSE said:


> SKELTON beat the 49ers. Were you speechless when that happened?
> 
> SKELTON works miracle he's a mini TEBOW. He's not on TEBOW level b/c Tim plays in the mile high which makes him closer to heaven than the rest of us.
> 
> You have to maintain a level relevance for at least a couple of years for the media to blow you. They also play in the NFC West and no one wants to blow a team in NFC West. It's like the Big East of College Football and it's just there.


There are certain teams that the Media needs to stop blowing like the Cowboys. They weren't relevant at all during last decade until they finally went 13-3 for ONE year. I'm tired of them getting so much TV time and NFL Gameday got me sick to my stomach last night by constantly talking about the Giants/Cowboys game. But yeah, it doesn't matter. I'm just saying that the fake field goal that never was actually played a big role in the 49ers loss to the Cardinals. It was as important as that lame chop block call during the Ravens game too. I think the refs are against the 49ers lately for some odd reason.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

It's an NFC East team though. A lot of history there. They tend to get a lot of coverage and it's the most recognizable team in football.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

It's the NFC East, read a shitty division 9 years out of 10 that is over hyped for no reason other than what they've done in decades past. NFC East, and the West's are in a dead heat for the shittiest divisions in the league.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Well, we got another worthless Monday night game. So here are the playoff standings after 13 games.

*AFC*
1. Houston, 10-3 (Bye) *Wins tie break over NE and BT based on best win % in conference games.
2. Baltimore, 10-3 (Bye) *Wins tie break over New England based on strength of victory.
3. New England, 10-3 
4. Denver, 8-5
5. Pittsburgh, 10-3 (Wild Card)
6. NY Jets, 8-5 (Wild Card)

Last 3 Out
7. Tennessee, 7-6 *Wins tie break over CIN and OKL based on best win % in conference games.
8. Cincinnati, 7-6 *Wins tie break over OKL based on best win % in conference games.
9. Oakland, 7-6 

*NFC*
1. Green Bay, 13-0 (Bye)
2. San Francisco, 10-3 (Bye) *Wins tie break over NO based on best win % in conference games.
3. New Orleans, 10-3
4. NY Giants, 7-6
5. Atlanta, 8-5 (Wild Card) *Wins tie break over DET based on head-to-head win %.
6. Detroit, 8-5 (Wild Card)

Last 3 Out
7. Chicago, 7-6 *Wins tie break over DAL based on best win % in conference games.
8. Dallas, 7-6
9. Arizona, 6-7


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Dallas will always be relevant. Deal with it. The fact this thread title has involved Dallas THREE times is kinda a microcosm.

Should be obvious that a big NFC East game will get a lot of talk, especially New York and Dallas. 

So anyway someone asked who is better, GRONK or Graham. I said Graham, but tomorrow I might say GRONK.

Well I saw GRONK'S catch and run. You know the one if you've seen it. So now I'm saying GRONK.

Also, holy shit at Larry Fitzgerald.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Gronk can rush the ball, that's a wrinkle I've yet to see Graham do, though I am used to seeing TE's run a fly sweep.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Dallas will always be relevant. Deal with it. The fact this thread title has involved Dallas THREE times is kinda a microcosm.


This is true. I cannot help but to love to mock them.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



i$e said:


> Thread title should be changed to 'CAN'T SPELL ELITE WITHOUT ELI'.
> 
> Cheers.


Stealing my quotes faster than MrMister stole Head Wound Manning.


----------



## i$e

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



McQueen said:


> Stealing my quotes faster than MrMister stole Head Wound Manning.


I stole it off GOAT Mike Carlson so unless he stole it off you; you're bluffing.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

titans saying the saints blow whistles on the sidelines. titans are mad.

pouncey just shot my hopes for ben playing by guaranteeing they'll both play san fran. i still remember the superbowl. i'm hoping hine wards become the backup and wins the game. i like anything better than charlie batch except for dixon.

i forgot about woodley too. if a steeler say the'll play it's a good chance of it not happening.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

HOW ABOUT THEM BRONCOS!??? GO BRONCOS!!!!

Apologies for the late outburst, that's the sound of last nights miracle actually registering with my mind, some 24 hours later.

Woody Paige thinks the winner of the Broncos/Pats game next week will go to the Superbowl to face the Packers. Doubt it.


----------



## jeremya3690

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

yea the broncos are on a rampage when tebow gets hot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

actually no, the Broncos' defense is on a rampage that has to wait until Tebow gets hot so he can finally score some points while they limit the other teams' offense to basically nothing(Vikings' game seems to be an exception.)


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Nah, Broncos defense is finally healthy is all, started hurt.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

i'm thinking about sitting Brady, Wes, Gronk and Hernandez :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I'll be so pissed if we get Tebowed next week.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Denver hasn't played anyone is the reason.

Miami, Oakland, KC, SD, Chicago (no Cutler/Forte), NYJ, Minnesota. Detroit destroyed them 45-10. Oakland scored 24. SD's offense was awol. Vikes scored 32. 

The defense is much improved, but stop talking like this is an elite unit. They're not, they've just played shitty/struggling/injured offenses.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

With our horrible secondary, Denver is one of the few offenses I'm not worried about at all....well at least in the first 55 minutes.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Wondering if Seattle might sneak into the playoffs again. Dallas and NYG have awful defenses. Chicago is fucked. Who knows what Detroit will do the next three games. Same with Atlanta, they're pretty inconsistent.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Considering how elite T-Jax is, I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

:lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Denver hasn't played anyone is the reason.
> 
> Miami, Oakland, KC, SD, Chicago (no Cutler/Forte), NYJ, Minnesota. Detroit destroyed them 45-10. Oakland scored 24. SD's offense was awol. Vikes scored 32.
> 
> The defense is much improved, but stop talking like this is an elite unit. They're not, they've just played shitty/struggling/injured offenses.


someone is jealous that their QB isnt as good as Tebow, especially in the clutch.


----------



## tlk23

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCf6BR-1q_g

- A South Dakota State student Tebowing after made free throw during the SDSU/Dakota State game on December 12th, 2011 at Frost Arena.


----------



## Myers

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Tebow can't go 4 for 16 in the first three quarters during the playoffs. So unless he learns to play a full game, the broncos will get murked. You can't come back in the fourth when you are down by 24.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Myers said:


> Tebow can't go 4 for 16 in the first three quarters during the playoffs. So unless he learns to play a full game, the broncos will get murked. You can't come back in the fourth when you are down by 24.


Tebow's passing stats wouldn't be anywhere near as bad as they apparently are if his receivers started making easy plays that they keep dropping, that's more of the problem than Tebow's passing, and has been for most of the season. For every bad throw Tebow makes, theres about 2 throws that are on the money which are either bad drops from our receivers or incredibly good coverage.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

can we not go into a drop or good coverage discussion that every qb suffers. i've come to the conclusion that the team that TEBOW plays for are junkies. they've become used to playing down. the defense then softens his team comes alive like it's their fix and TEBOW goes to work. his play suggest that b/c he's horrible and becomes serviceable in the 4th then kicks into his high. 

if the broncos want to advance in the second round they need the texans to falter and get out that 4th spot.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



EFC Bronco said:


> Tebow's passing stats wouldn't be anywhere near as bad as they apparently are if his receivers started making easy plays that they keep dropping, that's more of the problem than Tebow's passing, and has been for most of the season. For every bad throw Tebow makes, theres about 2 throws that are on the money which are either bad drops from our receivers or incredibly good coverage.


I am a full supporter of Tebow and have been since his early days in Florida, but excluding the dropped passes, Tebow still needs to put a lot of work into his throwing game. I have 'faith' that Tebow will use this offseason to really work on this; his passing will improve quite a bit next season, but I think he will be a legitimate threat in the air by 2013-2014. We all know how Tebow plays now, but referring to my timeline I just don't want to see an early Michael Vick in 2013-2014. 

I love what the Broncos have done with Tebow leading them, but nobody wants to *have* to be a comeback team. I am interested to see what they will do in the playoffs if the hold their spot (highly likely).

This was my first Tebow post because 'Around the Horn' and 'Pardon the Interruption' give me all the Tebow I can handle on Monday and Tuesday, and by Wednesday I am already looking towards the next week in Football.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

James Harrison has been suspended one game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> someone is jealous that their QB isnt as good as Tebow, especially in the clutch.


Someone doesn't have a fucking clue about football. Romo has won games in the 4th quarter before. He was clutch last Sunday night. Giants blocked the field goal. Defense lost that game more than Garrett. Romo actually greatly contributed to what could've been a win.

I was just stating facts. You can see that or not. I don't care. You're just wrong that Denver's defense is AMAZING. They're improved, as I said, but they haven't played many good offenses. The good ones put up points and the Lions crushed them.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

udk likes to troll.

no one cares about harrison being suspended. i wish the playoffs would hurry up.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I'm in full support of Harrison being suspended for the 49ers game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

i'm in full support of the steelers resting ben after the chargers get beat.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



IMPULSE said:


> udk likes to troll.
> 
> no one cares about harrison being suspended. i wish the playoffs would hurry up.


He's just mad cause he's clueless and his team quit so he puts down other people's teams and players. He'll be on some other bandwagon if Luck bombs.

I really don't care about Harrison being suspended. He should've been. I DON'T KNOW HOW TO PLAY ANY OTHER WAY. LOL!!!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



IMPULSE said:


> i'm in full support of the steelers resting ben after the chargers get beat.


They should rest their whole starting line up. Bring in their back ups.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

other steeler fans might be mad at that suggestion. i'm fine with the 5th seed even if the chargers win your playing for the 3rd seed unless one of the texans or patriots drop a game. but a bye is looking slim at this point which is the only reason to keep playing.

i know ryan clark will play hard and hopes everyone falls more than anyone else based off the fact that he can't play in denever.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Not sure if this has been posted yet but it's fucking hilarious 






Hulk Hogan even makes an appearance at around 0:49


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Now THAT was awesome. :lmao


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I remember hearing that Skip is pretty religious, pretty sure that's the only reason he loves tebow.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Someone doesn't have a fucking clue about football. Romo has won games in the 4th quarter before. He was clutch last Sunday night. Giants blocked the field goal. Defense lost that game more than Garrett. Romo actually greatly contributed to what could've been a win.
> 
> I was just stating facts. You can see that or not. I don't care. You're just wrong that Denver's defense is AMAZING. They're improved, as I said, but they haven't played many good offenses. The good ones put up points and the Lions crushed them.





MrMister said:


> He's just mad cause he's clueless and his team quit so he puts down other people's teams and players. He'll be on some other bandwagon if Luck bombs.
> 
> I really don't care about Harrison being suspended. He should've been. I DON'T KNOW HOW TO PLAY ANY OTHER WAY. LOL!!!


You do seem mad. I dont recall saying they're amazing, maybe I did, but whatever, I was saying theyve played amazing since Tebow has come in. My point was that they have been the reason that Tebow has been winning these games, not the other way around.



Ya, you're right, I'll just jump on another bandwagon, but I'll make sure it isnt on the Cowboys because they have nothing going for them. They can hardly make the playoffs and win the division while having one of the easiest schedules of the league and are barely beating those bad teams.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

See there you go being uninformed again. Dallas has one of the worst defenses in the league, and THE worst secondary. Maybe a few are just as bad, but the Dallas secondary is shockingly awful. They're fortunate to be 7-6 really. They seemed to play well in some games, but that was because the opposing QBs couldn't hit wide open receivers. Good to hear you won't be a Cowboy fan. We have too many fans as it is.

Amazing implies playing at a very high level. Giving up 32 to Minnesota and 45 to Detroit isn't amazing. Bottom line you're giving too much credit to the Denver defense. When you look at it a bit further, you see they haven't played anyone good. Well they're playing a good offense Sunday. They shut down the Patriots, I'll change my tune.

Denver has won these games because they're playing really well as a team and beating average teams. Fortunately for them, most teams are average in the NFL.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Any respectable defense would only give up 10 points against a bears team with their qb and rb out and no other good players on offense. Bronoco's defense has been keeping them in games long enough for Tebow to be Tebow.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

So what was uninformed about what I said about Dallas? They have nothing going for them and they are having trouble beating terrible teams. Dallas with their schedule should have easily made the playoffs, that isn't the case and they're fighting for their division.

The Lions game wasn't completely the defense's fault, wasn't even close. The offense was doing nothing, not coverting third downs, giving up turnovers, Tebow was getting sacked like crazy, and the Lions were getting great field position every time down the field. That wasnt a defense being terrible, that was Tebow being exposed.

Steelers have sucked shit against great QBs for years, they did good against the Pats this year but for the most part they haven't been good, does that mean they aren't an elite defense? No one shutdowns great offenses, that's the reason why they're great.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Teams with bad defenses don't win a lot of games. An exception is New England, but they play in a terrible division. Dallas wasn't really going to do much this year with that secondary. Philadelphia is the team that has tanked, not Dallas. Dallas is doing pretty much what anyone with a clue thought they would do this year. I had them in the wild card, but that was just homerism; false hopeful optimism at the beginning of the season. I knew that secondary and weak defensive line wouldn't hold up.

And imagine that, if an offense goes three and out a lot they'll get destroyed if their defense isn't outstanding. The Detroit ass whipping was a failure of the entire team.

Giants shut down the "greatest offense of all time" in the Super Bowl a few years ago. The Ravens obliterated the Patriots a few years ago as well. Chicago played well enough to win the Super Bowl but Rex is Rex; the Colts were a better team that day. Defenses shut down great offenses enough.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Many people thought they would make the playoffs, people on NFL network have been talking about it and are actually seemed pretty shocked before that they were strugglig this much, they had a bad year last year, but people expected them to do better this year with Romo back and they disappointed. Many teams with bad secondariees have done fine, Cowboys just suck.


Oh and you were the one that said great offenses beat great defenses early in this thread when I was mocking the Steelers about them always being destroyed by the Pats. Nice to see you changed your opinion to suit your argument.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I don't think I've ever said great offense beats great defense all the time in my life. I may have said great QBs are extremely hard to deal with or something like that, but it's true. 

Good to see you finally get my point that Dallas sucks. I said earlier they have an awful secondary and an awful defensive line. You can't play defense at all when those two suck. That goes without saying though and that's why I didn't say it. I said they were fortunate to be 7-6. That implies they suck too.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

UDFK did you just indirectly praise the Steelers after insulting them? I think I saw it hidden in there boyyyyy.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

He's a confused child.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

im not confused at all. You gotta be pretty damn stupid if you haven't noticed my hate for the Steelers isn't just trolling. They obviously have had a great defense for years, but also have been demolished by great QBs for years as well.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I'm not sure you said exactly what you mean there. Did you intend to have a double negative.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

it is what it is. They have a great defense, but they struggle against great QBs. that's just the way its been.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I meant it your second sentence, but ya.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> it is what it is. They have a great defense, but they struggle against great QBs. that's just the way its been.


*Well doesn't that go without saying though? The offense has all of the advantage. Great QB's should do well against great defenses for that very reason. That's why they are considered, "great QB's". It's certainly not because they beat average defenses.*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

For clarity, advanced statistics show that the Broncos defense isn't great. It's average. Even weighed stats that place more of an importance on recent games show an average defense. 

Average. Not sure how they've won 6 out of their last 7, tbh.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

the teams they face do stupid things on a consistent basis. people were mad at tebow's pastor b/c he said it's his faith, they felt that comment slighted TEBOW.

the great qb thing is just stupid.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

the funniest thing was tebow running right past darelle revis


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

We're making the playoffs, that has to say something about the team.

I'm changing my religion to TEBOWISM.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Sam Hurd :lmao 

Have fun in jail Sam, you're NFL days are over.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Sam Hurd :lmao
> 
> Have fun in jail Sam, you're NFL days are over.


Quite pathetic. He's making $5 Million and he needs to sell drugs for what reason?


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Aid180 said:


> Quite pathetic. He's making $5 Million and he needs to sell drugs for what reason?


It is pathetic. I went to high school with the guy and I never would have expected that from him. I always rooted for him even when he was with the cowboys(I hate the cowboys). I was excited that he went to the Bears and was glad to see him play more, but any shred of respect I had for the guy was thrown out the window. Just annoying seeing someone with that kind of money fuck up like that, and here I am working for peanuts trying to be a model citizen.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

More to come with that Hurd story. He apparently was a supplier for at least 10 NFL players.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Poor Bears. They are getting hit with bad luck left & right. They lose Forte & Cutler, and now all this happens with Hurd. So not only is their offense practically nonexistent now, but they have this scandal that will haunt them til the end of the season. Yikes. 

Anyways, somebody sent me this Youtube vid and I thought it was priceless.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

With as much Hurd was selling I wouldnt be surprised if he was making way more than 5 million. He's an idiot though.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I'll bet anything most of those people he supplied are playing for my favorite team too. 

FML


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

That is so stupid. You're a millionaire but yet you need to have a side job of selling drugs?

Well then again, times be hard nowadays.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Is it wrong for me to be sitting around wishing that most of the people Hurd supplies too are on the Cowboys?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

My guess is that most of the players Hurd was supplying were Cowboys and Bears just due to easy association. If it is anyone from them, I at least hope they are third-stringers or Roy Williams (nice guy, but he just can't catch the ball).


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

It sure as fuck wasn't anyone in our secondary. Because if our DB's were jacked up on cocaine, we would be at least decent at defending the pass. 

I just pray to god that Ware and Bryant weren't among his "clients".


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

And then it comes out his clients were division rivals who needed a fix visiting Chicago/Dallas.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

does anyone even care about the thursday games?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I really only care about it if Atlanta loses and Roddy White does well. I should be more caring about the Falcons, but I would much prefer The Bears in the playoffs.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

All the bears have to do is win sunday against seahawks then the rumors that jay cutler could return to face green bay could be true


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I hope the Bears can hold off and somehow make the playoffs. Atlanta losing would definitely make it a closer race.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

lolgabbart


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

only watching this, for the chance to see Alex Flanagan.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Well at least it's not a shutout anymore. Sucky game for the entire country except Atlanta.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

MJD has gotten more yards than his QB again. I bet the Jags wish they got any of the other QBs in the draft this year that have gotten to play so far this season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Gabbert was definitley one of the most raw QBs available. He's a long-term project. 

No idea if he'll pan out.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

The Jags seriously did get unlucky. Ponder and Dalton were both taken after Gabbert. It's hard to say, but maybe even Ryan Mallet could do better. Of course, all three of these guys have good receivers surrounding them in Harvin, Green, and Welker.


----------



## BarackYoMama

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Ahh I love seeing the Falcons just run away with a game like that  always nice to see


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

that isn't unlucky, teams should have to rely on luck for their picks, especially in the first round. those scouts will look really bad if he doesn't develop really well, especially with all these other QBs doing great so far in their first year and Dalton/Cam breaking some records.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

i missed my perfect opportunity to add things to my list of things gabbert sees when he runs from phantom pressure.

gabbert is scared of the pocket. until he gets over being scared of rushes that the naked eye can't see he'll continue to be crap.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Joe F'N Flacco says the Ravens are constantly disrespected by the national news media & to STOP with the Tebow bullshit. http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d8251a7d8/article/flacco-on-ravens-we-dont-always-get-our-respect?module=HP11_headline_stack

I agree with everything he said but I'd rather us remain under the radar & just keep getting it done. That's fuel for the team.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

ravens are constituently picked by experts as favorites every year. raven's aren't covered as much mainstream wise b/c of a smaller/younger fanbase the most teams and their media market. then again most of the nfl team's can actually get away with the statement that their disrespected by the media. the afc also has better stories going on to cover.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Ravens should move to yet another city. The Colts did and it worked out for them.:side:


> that isn't unlucky, teams should have to rely on luck for their picks, especially in the first round. those scouts will look really bad if he doesn't develop really well, especially with all these other QBs doing great so far in their first year and Dalton/Cam breaking some records.


It's not the scout's fault if a guy busts. Yes, 1st round picks are gambles.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Sam Hurd was cut by the Bears after he was arrested for running a suspected drug ring.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

i'm glad the jags aren't going to la. you would see blaine run from the phantom pressure like he's shielding himself from the paparazzi.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Hell, he does that in Jacksonville. He's bad, terrible, awful, dreadful, horrific, disgraceful, and everything else along those lines. They should of drafted Tebow. But I guess hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> It's not the scout's fault if a guy busts. Yes, 1st round picks are gambles.



Well when there is so many other successful QBs this year then, yes, I would say its the scout's fault. I would hardly call it a gamble, you go for the guy that has a lot of talent and also a bright future and you learn that from watching him play, work ethic, and all the other scouting stuff they do. Obviously there are busts every year, and I would hardly say Gabbert is a bust already, but there was like 5 other guys that have shown to be pretty damn good so far this year for the draft and three of them came after Gabbert too I think.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Yeah it's a total gamble. You don't know if you're getting Manning or Leaf. It's easy to say one should've drafted this guy or that guy after the fact. They even do psyche evaluations on these guys. Even that isn't full proof. A lot of teams skipped on Randy Moss a long time ago when he was easily a top 3 pick. Why? His attitude was/is terrible and few wanted to gamble on that.

That said, I wouldn't have drafted Gabbert ever.:side: However, most rookies really suck hard at QB. Cam Newton and Andy Dalton are definitely the exception to the norm. Cam still has fucked up a lot despite his success.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Gabbert had bust written all over him even before the draft. Hell, he was only above average in college. You don't draft an above-average college player in the Top 10, even if you are desperate. The Jags could have had Matt Barkley or Landry Jones this year. Instead they're stuck with Gabbert.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> That said, I wouldn't have drafted Gabbert ever.:side: However, most rookies really suck hard at QB. Cam Newton and Andy Dalton are definitely the exception to the norm. Cam still has fucked up a lot despite his success.


I know that the Matt Ryan's, Cam Newton's, and guys who just come in and are good are exceptions, not rules. Most rookie QB's do screw up alot. But it's different with Gabbert. It isn't rookie QB bad, he's just straight up bad.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I just saw something on the NFL Network where somebody predicted that the Giants would run the table & close out the Season 10-6 as NFC East Champions....


Them saying it makes me think its not going to happen. I like it better when they are down on us. Seems like we play our best ball in those situations.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



TripleG said:


> I just saw something on the NFL Network where somebody predicted that the Giants would run the table & close out the Season 10-6 as NFC East Champions....
> 
> 
> Them saying it makes me think its not going to happen. I like it better when they are down on us. Seems like we play our best ball in those situations.


It's you guys or the Eagles at this point. The Giants and Eagles have bad defenses but Dallas at this point is the worst of the three. Eagles will have the tie breakers if everyone finishes 8-8. 

It's funny, the difference in the Cowboys and Giants this far is a Romo overthrow/Austin losing the ball in the lights/Pierre-Paul blocked kick.

Really though since all three teams are close together I believe in Eli over Romo and Vick. It'll most likely be the QB play that wins the East since all three teams have terrible defenses.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

bucs gonna pull of an upset tonight! oh wait


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I sincerely hope the Buccs win tonight. I want that last game between the G-Men & Cowboys to be meaningless. G-Men win the next 2 and Cowboys lose tonight & against the Eagles, and it will be. Maybe I'm asking too much, but oh well, lol.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



CM Dealer said:


> Gabbert had bust written all over him even before the draft. Hell, he was only above average in college. You don't draft an above-average college player in the Top 10, even if you are desperate. The Jags could have had Matt Barkley or Landry Jones this year. Instead they're stuck with Gabbert.


They're only stuck with Gabbert if they choose to be. Jack Del Rio is gone. The new coach should be able to pick his own quarterback.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



CM Dealer said:


> Gabbert had bust written all over him even before the draft. Hell, he was only above average in college. You don't draft an above-average college player in the Top 10, even if you are desperate. The Jags could have had Matt Barkley or Landry Jones this year. Instead they're stuck with Gabbert.


Yeah, you knew he was gonna be a bust (He's not a bust yet btw, not sure why that word's even being used). You've known for years


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

God I would hate Dallas if I wasn't such fan. That opening was so arrogant. I can't stand arrogance if you can't back it up.

Too bad Dallas is winning by 80 tonight.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



DH said:


> Yeah, you knew he was gonna be a bust (He's not a bust yet btw, not sure why that word's even being used). You've known for years


Have you watched any Jags games this year. He's not just rookie bad, he's bad bad. Like Alex Smith in his first year bad. And no, I haven't known he was going to bust for years, I just said that I thought he would bust before the draft, and so far, I'm right. Get off you high horse kiddo.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Bad throw, great catch by Austin. Questionable TD. 73 more points to score.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> God I would hate Dallas if I wasn't such fan. That opening was so arrogant. I can't stand arrogance if you can't back it up.
> 
> Too bad Dallas is winning by 80 tonight.


what did they do?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

No way in hell that was a touchdown, but it doesn't matter. They would have gone for it on 4th and probably gotten it anyway.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

WOW, Austin.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



TKOK! said:


> what did they do?


It was Jerry, Garrett, Romo, Austin, and Ware saying a bunch of bullshit about being great all the time and being victorious.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Tampa is getting assassinated here.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I hate the Cowboys, right when I'm eliminated that's when they start throwing to Austin for TDs and getting me points. :side:

Bucs look bad though, looks like it was just a fluke last year for them.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> It was Jerry, Garrett, Romo, Austin, and Ware saying a bunch of bullshit about being great all the time and being victorious.


And quoting a Green Bay coach.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

14-0 Cowboys. Ugh.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Dez Bryant almost made me have a heart attack just now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> And quoting a Green Bay coach.


I can't even mention that team.

66 more points to go.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

14:44 minutes into the game, and Tampa throws their first pass.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I want Freeman to run more. More fumbles forced that way. TB might actually make our secondary not look like total garbage.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I see now why Tampa always drafts pass rushers so high. 

Tony is just chillin' back there.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Seriously wtf happened to the bucs.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I think the Cowboys are still just practicing. This is nothing for them.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If they are "playing for their coach" like they told the media, they must really want that son of a bitch gone.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

21-Zip. Wowzers. This is pathetic.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

This is fucking brutal


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

59 more points. Bucs are so fucking awful. Their front 7 might be as bad as Dallas's secondary.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Oh no way in Holy hell Cowboys are losing this lead. Don't you even dare try to get my hopes up NFL!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Cowboys shouldn't throw another pass the rest of the game. Just run, run, run every play and dare this piss poor Tampa offense to do something about it.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Clap hooray the Cowboys are winning, freakin- a..ss..holes..Eagles chances dying by the second arggghhh..


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I hate to break it to you, but the Eagles' chances were dead a few weeks ago.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Dallas's D is bad enough for Freeman to do his bullshit 4th Q comeback. That's why we need those 59 points.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

MrMr thoughts on Jones since he's come back? Do you find he is playing more with a purpose now that he knows that he was replaced and wants his starting job back?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If they are dead, I will get great satifaction when the Eagles kill the Cowboys and keep them outta the playoffs too,lol.Cowboys always choke somewhere down the line...


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

OK, Giants. You have to fucking win tomorrow. I will murder you if you let the Skins beat you tommorrow!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

if they score a touchdown here i'm done.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Dallas's D is bad enough for Freeman to do his bullshit 4th Q comeback. That's why we need those 59 points.


So you're saying Freeman isn't good enough to throw 12 touchdowns in one game? 

The hell you say.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Hey, don't you wish you playing Madden right now, Tampa Bay owners could press rematch,lol.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> MrMr thoughts on Jones since he's come back? Do you find he is playing more with a purpose now that he knows that he was replaced and wants his starting job back?


He's an ok RB when he's healthy and gets good blocking. He has to have big holes though or he tends to dance around in the back field. He's nothing special though. He needs to be replaced by Murray assuming Murray comes back from that broken ankle. Stating the obvious there though. I'm hoping the competition at RB makes them both better players.

But no, he's playing the same way as he has when he's healthy.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

fpalm at Texans/Colts next week on Thursday night.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Fuck this shit, I'm going to bed.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

52 more points to go. Kinda lagging behind the pace here, but I really do expect 52 points in the 2nd half. Stephen McGee will throw 6 TDs probably.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Nah, Romo can keep his production up. Got 31 points out of him in a half :lmao


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Deion Sanders just said it. The Buccaneers have "quit". 

And no one is letting Marshall Faulk talk at halftime. No one forgot. He was the only one who picked the Buccs.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Thank God I am not facing anyone who has Romo in my fantasy leagues..


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Faulk is such a Dallas hater. I don't fault him for it. Dude was a badass.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Faulk is such a Dallas hater. I don't fault him for it. Dude was a badass.


He almost _has_ to disagree considering he does his show with Deion Sanders and Michael Irvin... who are _never_ biased by any means. :side:


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

TOUCHDOWN BUCS...ROMO CHOKES BY THE PRESSURE...hooray..coughs..


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Oh boy here comes DecembeRomo...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

LOL here we go. I guess Dallas isn't getting 80 points now. 73-7 will be the final now.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I think somebody told Tampa's D that the game actually has started.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

We just gave them that so they would have something to play on their highlight reel later tonight.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Bucs is trying to cover the over/under spread,lol.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

OMG if that is a catch :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

It is, at this point Bucs pull out your guns and knifes and stab the Cowboys, or stomp them wink..wink Albert..


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

:lmao Fuck you, Tyree... Dez Bryant catches with his KNEES.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

And his helmet..everything besides his hands..


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

And the Buccs have had their best Offensive Drive of the game! Yay! lol.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Freeman just threw his first pass for a first down. 4:14 left in the 3rd quarter.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

OK seriously, Buccs. Where the hell were these plays in the first half?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Did I just hear pyro go off for a first down,lol.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

They scored points! Yay! You want a Cookie?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

This must be high school football.Never saw fans go crazy still being down 16 points..


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

The difference between the Buccs & all the teams that the Cowboys blew leads against....those teams were actually solid.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Cowboys letting them come back...Bucs driving..


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

lol, the Giants are not "solid".


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> lol, the Giants are not "solid".


Eli being an elite QB off sets all our other problems. 

Seriously, we'd be 1-12 without him.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

:no: Sean Lee


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

And that's the game right there. Buccs, that's what you get for not trying for the first half of a game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Glad Tampa is awful. Philly is next. Can't wait.

Actually yeah I can.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If it was any other team in the league with a 16-point lead, the game WOULD be over right now.

But there are still 5:39 long minutes in this game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

We're still going to score two more TDs probably.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> We're still going to score two more TDs probably.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

LOL at the play calling & clock management here. This is pathetic.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

It's Tampa Triple G. They're all around a bad team.

Seriously creepy picture there Cerbs. Cracked me up. TOM GARRETT. If only he was half the coach.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

He looks like Conan O'Brien's evil twin.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Dallas sticking it to the Bucs, 4 and 6 and you going for it, up 16, no respect.Just kick the field goal geez..


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

LOL a FG is rubbing it in btw.

Don't even care about NYG/Wash. No way am I rooting for the Redskins. No fucking way. NOT HAPPENING.

Hope Tyron Smith is ok.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Going for it on 4th down there is fine. Run it, and if you don't get it, they are pinned deep with no chance of a comeback, so who cares? If you get it, you can run more clock out.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Good game by the Cowboys. A good win for them. I wish they remained as strong in the second half as they were in the first though. December is too rough for them to only play one half.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> No way am I rooting for the Redskins. No fucking way. NOT HAPPENING.


Fuck that, I sure as hell will be.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Looking for a bible, so I can pray that the Giants lose..and the Eagles stay alive another week.I will probably sweat through my clothes that Skins vs Giants game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Your Eagles need to win. Worry about that more than Giants/Skins. Btw you seem like a sane Philly fan. Kudos to you sir.

I really want that last Dallas/NYG to be for the East Cerbs. It's the best way to end the season...or continue it.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Personally rooting for the Vikings tommorow.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

heh heh, he really _has_ to worry about what the rest of the East does for his Eagles to make the playoffs... which I doubt anyone with any sanity still has any hope for. So... not sure if ho ho inc is sane tbh :hmm: (j/k) 

Actually, I'm more worried about the Eagles than the Giants. Especially if the Giants lose tomorrow. The Eagles will be a huge motherfucker the following week if they are still in the playoff hunt.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Your Eagles need to win. Worry about that more than Giants/Skins. Btw you seem like a sane Philly fan. Kudos to you sir.
> 
> I really want that last Dallas/NYG to be for the East Cerbs. It's the best way to end the season...or continue it.


Heh heh


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> heh heh, he really _has_ to worry about what the rest of the East does for his Eagles to make the playoffs... which I doubt anyone with any sanity still has any hope for. So... not sure if ho ho inc is sane tbh :hmm: (j/k)
> 
> Actually, I'm more worried about the Eagles than the Giants. Especially if the Giants lose tomorrow. The Eagles will be a huge motherfucker the following week if they are still in the playoff hunt.


I hear ya. Maclin will be back full strength and McCoy is a serious matchup problem for Dallas. Who knows which Eagles D we'll see.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I suppose you will all be in a better mood tomorrow because you won a game tonight.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Well hopefully Desean Jackson drops some passes for us if he's still doing his little "rebellion 4 contract" thing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Yeah I'm counting on Jackson being a Dallas GOAT. Otherwise not sure how we win. Vick implosion?

At least I get to bring back DAT WIN.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If Bears win tomorrow everybody has to rep me


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



RKO_THUG said:


> If Bears win tomorrow everybody has to rep me


Why's that?


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I'm the only one who believes in the bears still.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If the Bears win against Seattle then they still have a chance. Chicago can beat Green Bay. I'm not sure if they can beat Green Bay with Hanie, but if Cutler returns on Christmas, then it could be a good game.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

*BTW, can Dallas get a fucking defense? I mean seriously. Is that so fucking hard? Can Dallas get a defense so Romo can get the credit he truly deserves? Romo is a pretty damn good QB but he's the butt of a lot of jokes.... jokes that are more of the fault of the Dallas defense than Romo himself.

Fuck the haters!

















*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Giants, if you lose today, I kill you.


And by kill you, I mean I'll scream my head off and yell more obscenities than any human being should.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



TripleG said:


> Giants, if you lose today, I kill you.
> 
> 
> And by kill you, I mean I'll scream my head off and yell more obscenities than any human being should.












That was too awesome 8*D


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

There will be no Tebowing today. The Tebow Train will be derailed courtesy of Thomas Brady.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

lol GROSSMAN


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Let's go, Grossman! I believe in you! :mark:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Glad I got the Houston game and not NYG/Wash.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I thought I would have the Houston game too, instead I have NYG/WASH... and CIN/STL for some inexplicable reason.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

So Ballard drops a first down & Nicks drops a sure TD pass. GAH!!!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Man, that hit on Knox looked brutal. I hope he's okay.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Knox injured for the Bears as well now.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Come on skins...Kill Eli.. fall start ,the G-men are looking sluggish..


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



TripleG said:


> GAH!!!


do you makes these sounds during the game? 

i'm so glad i can watch football w/o a plethora of raven fans being in my house. my little brother is going to some crap ppv so i get to watch homeland in peace w/o hearing people react to flacco's every move.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Giants gave all they have against Dallas perhaps.

Ok, Houston looks awful offensively. The Panthers are not a good defense. It's early though. They looked awful at times last week too, but TJ YATES got it done when it counted most.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Johnny Knox is being taken to the hospital for a possible broken back or neck.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Shrug em' off, Grossman. 

Haters gonna hate.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Aid180 said:


> Johnny Knox is being taken to the hospital for a possible broken back or neck.


That's terrible news. Hope he's ok.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Kyle Orton is gonna kill the packers Lagacy


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Helu heavy dose of running today, Coach...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

> 3rd down & medium
> Cam Newton 50 yard pass to triple-covered Steve Smith
> Incomplete :/


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Sorry to hear about Knox. I wish him the best.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Geez time of possession 7 minute difference between the Skins and the Giants.If that stays the same Giants lose easily.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Not JOHNNY KNOX! He's fucking money in Madden. Good guy.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Grossman!

Trap game is trap game.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Giants. You fucking suck. This is putrid.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

inb4 Carolina blows lead

lmao @ Shockey scoring a TD, getting up and laughing like the Joker in the face of Houston's secondary.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Grossman trollin the Giants like he did to Dallas about a month ago. LOL


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

That brees play :lmao chiefs to end the streak


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Anyone got a link to the hit Knox took? Can't find it.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Giants got trap gamed.....FUCK A DOODLE DOO!!!


Well, seasons over. Enjoy your playoff berth Dallas.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Wow, amazing interception in the redskins game.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Good news on Johnny Knox. He has movement in hands and legs.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

The Bengals are barely beating the Rams. That's pretty sad.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Why pass on 3rd & 3? WHY?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

17-0 to the Skins.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Plans for next year: 

- Coughlin is gone. You can't keep imploding in December and expect to keep your job. 

- Draft some receivers that can catch early in the game when they need too. 

- Fire the Defensive Coordinator. 

- And fuck me and all the other fans in the ass because this is appalling.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Giants are fools for taking the Skins lightly. This will salvage a shitty season for them if they can sweep the Giants.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



CM Dealer said:


> The Bengals are barely beating the Rams. That's pretty sad.


You lost to John Skelton.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



TripleG said:


> Plans for next year:
> 
> - Coughlin is gone. You can't keep imploding in December and expect to keep your job.
> 
> - Draft some receivers that can catch early in the game when they need too.
> 
> - Fire the Defensive Coordinator.
> 
> - And fuck me and all the other fans in the ass because this is appalling.


And don't forget this...


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Why in the world do teams not do a QB sneak in the NFL? fucking stupid play call by the Chiefs.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

TJ Yates is a PUSSY.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

A lot of teams are bad'ing today. Colts might get their first win.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Skins are going to score before the half too. This is the worst I've seen the Giants look all year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I hope my future son is half the man that Steve Smith is.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

This reminds me of Panthers/Giants from 2009 8*D


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

JPP is the only D guy that's even trying.

EDIT: And then just as I type that he gets a Roughing the Passer call. OK 24-0 half time score is coming. Yippee!


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

AJ Green holding his right shoulder, not good for the bengals.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

And he just got flagged.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

LOLTEXANS.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

That panthers play was amazing :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Glad Dallas wasn't one of these teams shitting the bad today.:mark:

Still shocked they didn't score 80 though.

Might give up 80 to the fuckin Eagles next week though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> That panthers play was amazing :lmao


It really was. I just saw it on replay, that was very clever.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Why not go for it on 4th down. Giants cant stop shit.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Why do the Giants suck at home? Seriously, it seems like they always shit the bed at home where they SHOULD have an advantage and its been that way for like a decade. 

Hell even their Super Bowl year, they were the ROAD WARRIORS, and were 3-5 at home that year. Pitiful.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Might give up 80 to the fuckin Eagles next week though.


It's all good. Barring Eli doing the Tebow in the 2nd half, we can afford it.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

The Chiefs beating the Packers would be like Braden Walker ending the Undertaker's streak.

Shit news about Johnny Knox, really hope he's ok.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

FINISH THIS FUCKING GAME, PLEASE CAROLINA.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Oh Giants fuck you for actually trying with less than a minute to go before the half. Just take a knee and end this fucker now. You can't get shit done right now.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Lucky ass catch for Bradshaw.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Shame, I was hoping to seeing classic pissed off Coughlin if Tynes missed that FG :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Somebody forgot to tell the Saints they hadn't clinched yet.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Somebody forgot to tell the Giants that the game has started. They think they are still practicing. 

That was the worst I've seen the Giants look in the first half all year. How in the hell do you get two picks and let them go up 17-O? That's inexcusable.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If the Giants lose, that abominable drop by Nicks will be replayed all week.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

*Sexy Rexy doin' work in New York.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

That Nicks drop was atrocious. I couldn't believe that shit.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Triple G, back the fuck up, Eli's GOT THIS.

:side:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Just saw the hit on Knox on the halftime replays... 

Ouch. :sad:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> If the Giants lose, that abominable drop by Nicks will be replayed all week.


If it had been Dallas, it'd be in a continuous loop on ESPN.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*










This guy is beating the Packers...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Ahh, it's begun. Panthers' special teams are horrible.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> If it had been Dallas, it'd be in a continuous loop on ESPN.


And the title of next week's NFL thread :side:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Eli can only do so much. He can only put the ball there. Nicks and the others have to actually catch the damn things, especially, when its an easy TD like that. 


OK, lets see how badly the G-Men fuck up here.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

And Eli gets picked....lol. This is just sad.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Aaaaand 20-3 thanks to the pick. 


You know, if we were playing the Packers or Saints or Cowboys or 49ers, this would be like 45 to nothing right now. They are letting an, at best, mediocre team completely ass rape them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

It's the Skins though. So much animosity between all our teams. You're a good guy Triple G, but I have no sympathy. It's the Giants after all.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

My partner is a diehard ******* fan & I've got the evening shift with him next week. This should be entertaining.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Oh hey! Nicks woke up. Somebody tapped him on the shoulder and said "Hey, time to wake up. Game's more than half over".


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

:lmao

Tennessee if you even wanna think about the playoffs you better take care of the winless Colts.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> My partner is a diehard ******* fan & I've got the evening shift with him next week. This should be entertaining.


Your partner?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

LOL, we even miss a FG. This is like a gag reel now.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I feel your pain TripleG I was like this when I was watching the bucs last night.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



stadw0n306 said:


> Your partner?


'Life Partner'


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

The Giants must want week 17 to decide it too. 

Now the Giants fans must root for the Eagles next week :lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Hanie threw the ball right at the lineman... Please go away Hanie.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I was going to root for the Eagles next week anyway, but now its more necessary, lol. 

I didn't know Rex Grossman was an elite QB. Giants are teaching me something new right now, ha ha.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*










ELITE.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



stadw0n306 said:


> Your partner?


:lmao I work Security through the state of North Carolina. We usually work 2 man overnight shifts.

Guy's 61, still hates the Packers because he feels Bart Starr was too arrogant.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Can't spell elite without Rex.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If the Chiefs knew how to punch it in in the red zone they might actually be up a bit.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

:lmao Nicks drops another TD. 

This is unbelievable.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> :lmao I work Security through the state of North Carolina. We usually work 2 man overnight shifts.
> 
> Guy's 61, still hates the Packers because he feels Bart Starr was too arrogant.


Your partner knows what's up. Fuck the Packers.

Goddamn Saints are good.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Good time for Nicks to decide he doesn't want to score. I mean, it is the first week of fantasy playoffs for us, Hakeem.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Your partner knows what's up. Fuck the Packers.
> 
> Goddamn Saints are good.


:lmao He'd be mortified to agree with a Cowboy fan, probably the only team he hates more. As to the Packers, yeah he's told me they were the Patriots before the Patriots. Lombardi & Starr were apparently pretty damn unbearable back in the day & he still hates that franchise.

Hmmm, looks like the Bengals are awake now, I was rooting for the frackin Rams.:no:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

:lmao Wow. 

The Giants don't even want to score. Particularly Nicks.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Jim Taylor was a dick too. He was a great RB though.

I have a good friend who hates the Cowboys too (he's a Bears fan), but we always agree on our hatred of the Packers.

Panthers will to have seriously fuck up for Houston to comeback now. Awesome play action to Shockey, then Williams scored untouched from about 15 out. Panthers look pretty damn good today. Williams just ran through a MONSTROUS hole.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Speaking of Green Bay, I wish they would switch to that game now that the Skins/Giants game is already decided. 

I want to see Kyle Orton beat them.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Jim Taylor was a dick too. He was a great RB though.
> 
> I have a good friend who hates the Cowboys too (he's a Bears fan), but we always agree on our hatred of the Packers.


You're probably right on that note, he's forced himself to 'cheer' for the Giants to win the Division, as he couldn't bear for an Eagle or Cowboy to do it. I think everyone could benefit from working with an old diehard sports fan, I've heard more about these franchises from a fan perspective than I can read in some sanitized history.

Fucking Drew Brees is just filthy. 400+ yards, 5 TDs.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> I have a good friend who hates the Cowboys too (he's a Bears fan), but we always agree on our hatred of the Packers.


:lmao That is great for you. I can't imagine you and your friends arguing solely over the Cowboys all the time.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

YATES goalline INT lol. Should've given it to Foster.



~Fallen Angel~ said:


> :lmao That is great for you. I can't imagine you and your friends arguing solely over the Cowboys all the time.


He really just hates Jerry Jones. Plus a lot of his family are Dallas fans and they're the insufferable arrogant Dallas fans. Honestly, I'm not a Jerry Jones fan either. He's a douchebag and is a terrible GM.

CAM


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

TOUCHDOWN CHIEFS, FUCK YEA!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

The Bears are done. Caleb Hanie is just pathetic. At least Kyle Orton is having a good game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*






TEXANS


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Philly game starts soon, I expect us to lose.

How disappointing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Your Panthers get a D, they're going to be tough to beat WWF. You know this though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I can't belive I chose to sleep in on this day.

THE COLTS ARE WINNING. THE PACKERS ARE LOSING. THE TEXANS ARE BEING THE TEXANS. AND LOLGIANTS.


It really must be the holiday season for all this shit to be happening.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

The real comedy act is in Kansas City right now. 

Didn't see this coming.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Your Panthers get a D, they're going to be tough to beat WWF. You know this though.


Indeed. Getting Beason back + Morris Claiborne in the 1st + the maturation of the rookie DTs would = a very solid defense. Cam needs to reduce the turnovers too.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

:lmao Titans

UDK is somewhere punching a kitten in the face in celebration.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Texans' run D has been stellar. Not sure if it's just this game, but that's a very good group on defense.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Donald Brown went 80 yards on the Titans, we might win this.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Congratulations, Colts. You won a football game this season.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Lance Kendricks with one of the prettiest catches of the season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

:hb :hb :hb :hb :hb


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Panthers beat the best team in the AFC.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Welcome to loserville, Green Bay.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

LOLTITANS.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Really? The Chiefs? Was hoping they'd go undefeated in the regular season and be blown out in their first playoff game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

they havent lost yet. I wont say anything until it actually happens.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

LOL YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Packers :lmao

LOLOLOLOL


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I'm really happy for Romeo Crennel, though. Great guy. Hopefully he keeps this HC job, he earned it.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Living in Kansas City usually totally sucks, but today it is AWESOME. Todd Haley gets shitcanned and the team comes alive. THANK GOD THE FUCKING PACKERS LOST.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

i told you orton was a legend killer


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

PACKERS lose and colts WIN. Interesting day to say the least so far.

Really glad the Packers lost. We can stop this GOAT crazy talk now. They're a powerful offense. That's it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Wow. An L to the Chiefs.

It honestly seems like they took a dive in this game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

COLTS WIN, COLTS WIN, COLTS WIN


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> PACKERS lose and colts WIN. Interesting day to say the least so far.
> 
> Really glad the Packers lost. We can stop this GOAT crazy talk now. They're a powerful offense. That's it.


lol people were calling them the goat? I think against every good team they played it turned into a shootout because their defense was never able to shut down the other team.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Panthers!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Kyle Orton: Dream Wrecker


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

inb4 every Packers player calls the loss "a good thing."


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

KC was just getting revenge for their loss to the Packers way back in Super Bowl I.

Yeah UDFK, that Steelers ex-coach with the huge chin was calling them GOAT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

At least the Pats didn't lose till the Super Bowl.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

universal karma or whatever MrMr?


ORTON JUST TEBOWED.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



notorious_187 said:


> At least the Pats didn't lose till the Super Bowl.


Uhm, what? So, you're saying losing in the Super Bowl > Losing a regular season game in Kansas City?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



WWF said:


> Uhm, what? So, you're saying losing in the Super Bowl > Losing a regular season game in Kansas City?


I'd rather go undefeated and then lose to the champions in the Super Bowl than lose to one of the worst teams in the league in the regular season.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> universal karma or whatever MrMr?
> 
> 
> ORTON JUST TEBOWED.


Haha, yeah cosmic karma for sure!


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If we go 1-15 this is the best day of the season. If we go 2-14, lose the number one pick, and don't fire Caldwell, CC and gang then this is the worst day of the season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



notorious_187 said:


> I'd rather go undefeated and then lose to the champions in the Super Bowl than lose to one of the worst teams in the league in the regular season.


...Why? That makes zero sense.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Texans, we comming for you .....


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



notorious_187 said:


> I'd rather go undefeated and then lose to the champions in the Super Bowl than lose to one of the worst teams in the league in the regular season.


Lol Boston fans...


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Just saw the hit on Knox for the first time, and...OH MAH GAWD!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Da Bears.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



-Mystery- said:


> Lol Boston fans...


LOL RINGZ BITCH!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



notorious_187 said:


> LOL RINGZ BITCH!


Huh?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

notorious I highly doubt you want to brag about rings when talking to a Steelers' fan.


Anyways, I'd rather lose in the regular season and still have a chance at the superbowl than lose in the superbowl


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



WWF said:


> Just saw the hit on Knox for the first time, and...OH MAH GAWD!


Link?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Link?







He gets bent the fuck backwards.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If the Pats get Tebow'd, the recap shows tonight will just be AMAZING.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Damn Steelers & their championships. fpalm

Tebow is looking decent thus far. Fuck.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> notorious I highly doubt you want to brag about rings when talking to a Steelers' fan.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I'd rather lose in the regular season and still have a chance at the superbowl than lose in the superbowl


I thought he was referring to Boston sports in general and not just football.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Never bring up rings with the Steelers. That's just fail. They also boast a top 5 team of all time. Come on.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Holy shit that is grim.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

lolPats'defense.


I honestly have no idea how they will win in the playoffs with this shitty defense. Won't be surprised they go one and done.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Yeah defense is horrible, I'll be surprised if we don't one and done.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

TEBOW FUCKING TEBOWING THE PATS BECAUSE HE IS TEBOW.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Link?


http://www.nfl.com/gamecenter/2011121804/2011/REG15/[email protected]#menu=highlights&tab=recap


----------



## iMac

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

:lmao

Tebow is awesome.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Tebow.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Field goal fail.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lolPats'defense.
> 
> 
> I honestly have no idea how they will win in the playoffs with this shitty defense. Won't be surprised they go one and done.


It's ironic because the Pats teams now remind me a lot of the Colts teams they smacked around years ago. All offense, mediocre defense. I mean you can never count out Brady (much like you could never count out Peyton all those years), but it's hard to imagine putting up 30+ consistently in the playoffs against other elite teams.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Tebows got his god is gonna fuck you up face going on after that extra point fail.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Tebow is a force.


And... LOL Green Bay. The greatest QB in the history of everything loses to the Chiefs?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

THAT HERNANDEZ SWAG!!!!!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Wow, nice job by Hernandez.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Brady's receivers>him. They do all the work these days.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

OCHOCINCO SCORED!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

HOLY SHIT, OCHOCINCO TD!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

OCHOCINCO SIGHTING! :mark:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Ocho Fucking Cinco.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

damn you chad.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Brady with that "anything you can do, I can do better" swag.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

In the terms of booker T.

Hanie, We coming for you ******!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Once you have Tebow tapping into his inner Marshawn Lynch, you can hang it the fuck up.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

All this offensive swagg from both teams.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

can the Pats tackle? They should put GRONK on D and see if he can do better than these poor excuses of players.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

There were 3 guys near Thomas & he was still open. :fpalm

Lance Ball looking like Jim Brown against this shitty D & tackling.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

both new york teams fucking up


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Worst run defense ever :lmao


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

All of the Patriots' defenders should just kill themselves. Their dead bodies would provide better defense.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I bitch a lot about Dallas's defense. 

Don't think I will be doing that anymore after watching the Patriots.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If Tebow wins I'm on the wagon.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

TEBOW


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

this patriots d is so bad, they are going one and done in the playoffs for sure.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Both the patriots and Packers defense is really awful.
They both depend on they QB and if they don't show up the game is basically over.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

honestly this may be the worst defense ever. I'm completely serious.

They don't stop anyone on any type of play and they have one defender who creates all the turnovers through INTs, forgot his name though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> I bitch a lot about Dallas's defense.
> 
> Don't think I will be doing that anymore after watching the Patriots.


Yep they're one of the few defenses that are a lot worse than Dallas. At least we have Lee and WARE.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



WWF said:


> All of the Patriots' defenders should just kill themselves. Their dead bodies would provide better defense.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Oh boy, if Denver wins, I'm legit taking any ESPN shows off my DVR for the week.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

colts fans got no place to talk about worst defenses ever lol


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Belichick is the worst coach in Football.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> honestly this may be the worst defense ever. I'm completely serious.
> 
> They don't stop anyone on any type of play and they have one defender who creates all the turnovers through INTs, forgot his name though.



Julian Edelman!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



GD said:


> colts fans got no place to talk about worst defenses ever lol


yeah I do since we actually have had two DEs that do something on our defense and our safeties have always been pretty good. Our championship also came when our defense played well, so unless this D is going to vastly improve in the playoffs they got nothing on our shitty defenses throughout the years.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Tebow! The Denver Tebows are gonna win this.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Mile High is loud as fuck. It's like a college game in there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> yeah I do since we actually have had two DEs that do something on our defense and our safeties have always been pretty good. Our championship also came when our defense played well, so unless this D is going to vastly improve in the playoffs they got nothing on our shitty defenses throughout the years.


we talking about the present boy, not the past. colts defense is awful, if it wasnt as awful, theyd have more than 1 win.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



GD said:


> we talking about the present *boy*, not the past. colts defense is awful, if it wasnt as awful, theyd have more than 1 win.


Oh snap! :shocked:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



GD said:


> we talking about the present boy, not the past. colts defense is awful, if it wasnt as awful, theyd have more than 1 win.


Wrong, if had a good QB, or even an average QB, we would have had more than 1 win this season. Our defense has actually played good in more than a couple of games this season, but our offense never produced anything.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Oh yeah I might change my mind on tebow winning if this results in everybody on espn talking about him non stop.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Congrats to Indy for winning their first game and avoiding that dreadful 0-16 season. Congrats to Kansas City for defying the odds and beating the undefeated Green Bay Packers. And I'll go ahead and humble myself now. Congrats to the Skins for monkey stomping the Giants & probably costing us the playoffs. Giants, the hell was that?!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Wrong, if had a good QB, or even an average QB, we would have had more than 1 win this season. Our defense has actually played good in more than a couple of games this season, but our offense never produced anything.


teams with good defenses and average qbs have had success.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Every defense, even the worst ones, have a couple of very good players. Colts have Freeney & Mathis (maybe not for long, though) and the Pats have Wilfork & Mayo.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Thomas shit the bed on that toss.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

In all seriousness, I still fucking hate Tim Tebow, but him beating Tom Brady would just be the lulziest thing I've ever seen. 

And I'm saying that on the same day the Chiefs beat the Packers. Yes.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Tebow and his noodle arm.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



stadw0n306 said:


> Tebow and his noodle arm.


He doesn't have a noodle arm. It's actually very strong, he's just horribly inaccurate.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



GD said:


> teams with good defenses and average qbs have had success.


I said "if", I'm not calling our defense good, but its around average. We have had some of the worst QBs this year, Collins, Painter, and now Obvilosky(sp?), they aren't anywhere near average or even somewhat good, they are just absolutely terrible.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> In all seriousness, I still fucking hate Tim Tebow, but him beating Tom Brady would just be the lulziest thing I've ever seen.
> 
> And I'm saying that on the same day the Chiefs beat the Packers. Yes.


KC over GB for me. It pretty much made this season not the worst ever. Seriously if the Packers had gone undefeated idiots would talk about them being the GOAT and that would kill me. Now they can just be a marginal top 20 team, somewhere around 19-20, assuming they win the SB.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I swear nfl live is 45 mins of tebow and 15 mins of the other teams.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I said "if", I'm not calling our defense good, but its around average. We have had some of the worst QBs this year, Collins, Painter, and now Obvilosky(sp?), they aren't anywhere near average or even somewhat good, they are just absolutely terrible.


You're dead last this season in total points allowed, 28th in yards allowed, 23rd in pass yards allowed, and 30th in rush yards allowed. 

Your defense is fucking abysmal. No where near average.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Just great.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



RKO_THUG said:


> I swear nfl live is 45 mins of tebow and 15 mins of the other teams.


At the end of Countdown this morning, they showed that they mentioned Tebow 143 times.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Yeah, i'm sick of this Tebow shit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I'm not. I need more. Can't wait for Skip's commentary.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> KC over GB for me. It pretty much made this season not the worst ever. Seriously if the Packers had gone undefeated idiots would talk about them being the GOAT and that would kill me. Now they can just be a marginal top 20 team, somewhere around 19-20, assuming they win the SB.


Ehh... if they go 15-1 and win the Super Bowl, those ESPN/NFLN specials are still going to overpraise the fuck out of them for the next few years. They looooooove Aaron Rodgers.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

colts defense isnt average they are shit


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> Ehh... if they go 15-1 and win the Super Bowl, those ESPN/NFLN specials are still going to overpraise the fuck out of them for the next few years. They looooooove Aaron Rodgers.


That's fine. They can praise their overrated ass. They aren't undefeated. That's immortality.

The 72 Dolphins weren't even that good, but they are considered a top 3 team all time, if not the GOAT. Ok, they were pretty great, but give me Niners, Steelers, Bears, and Cowboys over them.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Skip has a man crush on tebow.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

i'm sick of the guy that lives across the road from me always TEBOWING when he see me come out of my house.

Damn Denver fan.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> You're dead last this season in total points allowed, 28th in yards allowed, 23rd in pass yards allowed, and 30th in rush yards allowed.
> 
> Your defense is fucking abysmal. No where near average.



Well when you turn over the ball, give the other team short field, go three and out on nearly every drive, etc, your defense will get tired and give up points and a ton of yards. One of the most important things Manning did that people seem to ignore was have long drives and give us a lot of time of possession which allowed our defense to rest and not go out there constantly.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

What we saw during the Carter injury is why I like Tim Tebow. He's just a legit nice guy and to see him give best wishes to an opposing player was pretty classy.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> That's fine. They can praise their overrated ass. They aren't undefeated. That's immortality.
> 
> The 72 Dolphins weren't even that good, but they are considered a top 3 team all time, if not the GOAT. Ok, they were pretty great, but give me Niners, Steelers, Bears, and Cowboys over them.


14-0 is not 16-0 though. I would still take the 07 Patriots over all of them and believe me, that hurts to say.

The Packers really don't annoy me as much as they should tbh. They stopped the Steelers from winning a Super Bowl in Dallas, so they get a pass with me. A short one. 


UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well when you turn over the ball, give the other team short field, go three and out on nearly every drive, etc, your defense will get tired and give up points and a ton of yards. One of the most important things Manning did that people seem to ignore was have long drives and give us a lot of time of possession which allowed our defense to rest and not go out there constantly.


So basically you're saying that your defense isn't _terrible_, they're just _tired_? 

All that still wouldn't make you dead last in the league in points allowed. The Chiefs aren't any better offensively and they are considerably better on defense than the Colts.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

T-Jax has led the Seahawks to a .500 record.

I told you he was leading them to the promise land. This is not a fucking game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> 14-0 is not 16-0 though. I would still take the 07 Patriots over all of them and believe me, that hurts to say.
> 
> The Packers really don't annoy me as much as they should tbh. They stopped the Steelers from winning a Super Bowl in Dallas, so they get a pass with me. A short one.


Miami could only play the number games on their schedule. They can't be slighted because they played less games. 

You're overrating the 07 Pats. Give me the 98 Broncos and 99 Rams over the Patriots. They actually won the title.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Terrell Davis >


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Miami could only play the number games on their schedule. They can't be slighted because they played less games.
> 
> You're overrating the 07 Pats. Give me the 98 Broncos and 99 Rams over the Patriots. They actually won the title.


The Rams were definitely a powerhouse, but I dunno. They only won that Super Bowl by 1 yard. 

The Patriots destroyed everything in their path until they got to the Super Bowl. Tough call there.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Titans were no fucking joke then. They had a defense that was just as good as that fabled (rightfully so) Ravens monster D.

Patriots have no competition. They play in the creampuff AFC East. Easy wins. They were good, don't get me wrong, but I find them overrated.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

jetz lol


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Not. 

Good. 

Enough.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cleavage said:


> jetz lol


Illiteracy is becoming an epidemic.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Brady just straight up said, "Enough of this shit."


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

pats didnt destroy everybody in their path in 07. they had some close calls, i remember them escaping with a close with in baltimore and against the giants. 

99 rams just basically would shit all over you, the offense at least. also the 98 vikings are another great team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If there's one thing the Pats D is good at, it's forcing turnovers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



GD said:


> pats didnt destroy everybody in their path in 07. they had some close calls, i remember them escaping with a close with in baltimore and against the giants.
> 
> 99 rams just basically would shit all over you, the offense at least. also the 98 vikings are another great team.


98 Vikes are the best team to never play in the Super Bowl. That totally should have been Broncos/Vikings that year.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

The Rams were a better offense... quite possibly the greatest offense of all time. 

The Patriots were +9 in turnovers in 07 though. That's fucking ridiculous tbh. A far cry from this shit they call defense these days. 

No argument with the 98 Vikings.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

LOLTEBOW


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Jets are determined to keep the Bengals in the race for the last seed.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Fuck Tebow. Go Noles'.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I'd take the 99 rams offense over the 07 patriots. Patriots had one hell of a passing attack, but the Rams could kill you in the air and ground.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

98 vikings are also one of the most fun teams to watch. they had one of those missing rings specials on the 98 vikings and its just depressing to watch that nfc championship game.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Why do the Jets even have a field goal? Wasn't it 28-0 recently? 

What the fuck are you kicking FG's for when you're losing by 4 touchdowns? 

I'm guessing it was a very, VERY long 4th down, or a bad joke from Schottenheimer.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

eagles and jets suck


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Agreed TKOK. Hall of Fame QB and RB. Doesn't get much better. Crazy good receiving corps. I guess it's possible Bruce and Holt could be HoF as well.



GD said:


> 98 vikings are also one of the most fun teams to watch. they had one of those missing rings specials on the 98 vikings and its just depressing to watch that nfc championship game.


Vikings fans have known some CRUSHING losses in their time, but that has to be the most crushing of them all.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

john randle >


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Vikings fans have known some CRUSHING losses in their time, but that has to be the most crushing of them all.


And to the Falcons. 

FOR SHAME.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Broncos, you can't afford to give the Pats short fields like that. They are lucky to only be down one score at this point, but lets see what they do at the end of the half here.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Agreed TKOK. Hall of Fame QB and RB. Doesn't get much better. Crazy good receiving corps. I guess it's possible Bruce and Holt could be HoF as well.


I think Holt and Bruce's number stack up well to other HOF WR's so they will probably get in.

Patriots taking this game over.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Patriots are just clowning them now.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Why not just give 'em points Broncos? Jeez.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

This game has been lackluster without a GRONK TD.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

We need an OL in the draft badly. Staffords been taking some rough hits today.

And our fucking D doesn't have to give the receivers 10 yard cushion. They're taking that all day.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Patriots need to score and the defense needs another stop to put Denver away. @Denver-you simply cannot give NE turnovers-period.

#GodLovesNE


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Perfect Poster said:


> We need an OL in the draft badly. Staffords been taking some rough hits today.
> 
> And our fucking D doesn't have to give the receivers 10 yard cushion. They're taking that all day.


Has Suh curb stomped anybody yet?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



notorious_187 said:


> This game has been lackluster without a GRONK TD.


Yeah I demand he carry three Broncos 20 yards. Broncos are actually doing well covering him.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Whoa! Broncos D woke up!


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I absolutely hate "Automatic First Down" Penalties.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Nope. KVB killed Palmer on a sack though, and Avril had another but it was a horse collar. In terms of after the play this game has been relatively clean, but both teams are gonna be around their avg. in penalties with the way they're going.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

How costly is that hands to the face penalty. Ouch!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Keep it together Eagles!


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



TripleG said:


> How costly is that hands to the face penalty. Ouch!


My point exactly. No 5 yard penalty should give you a first down.. seeing a first down requires 10 YARDS.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Our fucking run offense can't pick up a yard on two tries. God fucking dammit.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

You fucking guys are lucky you recovered that fumble. Needed that.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



SP103 said:


> My point exactly. No 5 yard penalty should give you a first down.. seeing a first down requires 10 YARDS.


What's worse is when it's 3rd and 30+ and there's an automatic 1st down. 

Hands to the face can be controlled, but I go insane over unnecessary defensive holding and PI. I don't get mad at the rules, I get mad at those that commit the penalties unnecessarily.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I gotta say I'm pleasantly surprised the Bronco players are not acting like this game is the Superbowl. It's so aggravating as a Patriots fan that every game their opponent is performing on side kicks in the first quarter, going for it on 4th and 3 in the 2nd etc.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I think what's a more frustrating penalty is when a guy doesn't line up right. Neutral zone or illegal formation.

(And yes I'm partially saying this because we just got a 0 yard gain and were lined up offside).


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Well that's game. 

Not even Tebow can save the Broncos now.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

And I think Tebow magic has worn out today. Pats are too far up now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Perfect Poster said:


> I think what's a more frustrating penalty is when a guy doesn't line up right. Neutral zone or illegal formation.
> 
> (And yes I'm partially saying this because we just got a 0 yard gain and were lined up offside).


Nothing pisses me off more than WR committing a false start. Worse possible penalty to commit.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

tebow is gonna throw 8 td's with 2 minutes left in the game to win

book it god


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Patriots are back to the old style of making key adjustments after getting their asses handed to them for a quarter to two.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cleavage said:


> tebow is gonna throw 8 td's with 2 minutes left in the game to win
> 
> book it god


I'll try my best...


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Tebow sucks.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

3rd and 14 and Tebow runs with it? JESUS!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

i'm actually going to break down TEBOW down for you. finley of the almighty packers tried to strike TEBOW down. so in return the packers lost linemen and a weapon. TEBOW being humble felt bad and said he would also take a loss. i guess this doesn't bode well for the ravens and i actually want them to win tonight. if the chargers win and ben plays tomorrow i'm going to be livid.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Damn brady got cracked on that play.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

DAMN @ the sack on Brady


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If we could get some Tebow magic in Oakland that'd be great.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

brady got raped


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Very clean and big hit on Brady. That's a sack. 

On Green Bay losing today-It's the BEST thing for them.. Trust us (NE Fans). Indy threw away a perfect season and it worked for them.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Took a hit like that playing football the other day. Was rattled for a couple plays.


Edit-TEBOW TIME.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Tebow magic eh?

Edit: Shit I spoke too soon.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Could it be?

Tebow time?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Stay down Vick!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Pettigrew has to be able to make catches in traffic. Should've already had a TD, not 4th and 2.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

^Stressed out huh? McCoy ballin' right now 3 TDS.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Here we go 5 minutes left. D get a stop and then get a walk off TD.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

GRONK!
This guy is the shit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

THE FUCKING GRONK!!!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Pats making it look easy.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Bronco's coach does the Trombone!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Give him that catch. He got the feet down.

And we need it :side:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

that looked serious at first.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Eh. 

Oh well, still a good game, Broncos.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Down 18 with 4 minutes to go. Tebow magic is done bruh.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

That underwood guy who plays for the pats has awesome hair


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

And fuck Oakland for checking out of this game early.

WTF


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Welcome back to the ground Denver. 
New England-Same results.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cleavage said:


> That underwood guy who plays for the pats has awesome hair


I think it's a flat top but I'm not sure, all I've seen is the back of it.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



notorious_187 said:


> I think it's a flat top but I'm not sure, all I've seen is the back of it.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

:lmao Tebow.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Flat top it is.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

that was great


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

This game is so damn un-exciting. GRONK NEEDS A TD!!!

Please.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Patrick De'mon Peterson is at it again, hes having a awesome year


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

What you are seeing tonight is exactly what's gonna happen in the playoffs. Especially since they'll most likely be playing the Steelers in the first round.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Loved how Stafford Tebowed the Raiders there. Fucking Megatron is the man. How the hell they keep coming back I don't know.

FUCK YEAH 9-5~!~!~!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

SKELTON does it again. when TEBOW fails SKELTON goes to work. last week everyone ignored SKELTON, but he's 5-1 and now. really 5-0 and has a better win percentage than TEBOW. kolb should sit on the bench. it's SKELTON time. man i feel so good that the cardinals won.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



IMPULSE said:


> SKELTON does it again. when TEBOW fails SKELTON goes to work. last week everyone ignored SKELTON, but he's 5-1 and now. really 5-0 and has a better win percentage than TEBOW. kolb should sit on the bench. it's SKELTON time. man i feel so good that the cardinals won.


The only bird team you can stomach. That could be why SKELTON is so damn good.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

it helps that the cardinals are a pittsburgh steelers retirement home and a lot of the staff is from there.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

So basically, Bill Belichick is Untebowable.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

So it is looking like Detroit and Atlanta will be the two wildcard teams in the NFC. Unless a drastic meltdown of course.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Aid180 said:


> So it is looking like Detroit and Atlanta will be the two wildcard teams in the NFC. Unless a drastic meltdown of course.


We still got two weeks. Anything can happen.

I'll predict one of them isn't going to make it for the hell of it. You can pick which one I'm predicting will fail.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> We still got two weeks. Anything can happen.
> 
> I'll predict one of them isn't going to make it for the hell of it. You can pick which one I'm predicting will fail.


You better be predicting the Falcons. Dammit, we're one win away. We need it after the last decade.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I'm not sure which team will take over the last spot though. I can't see the Bears winning the last two games. But the Seahawks are peaking at the right time, just not sure how good they are.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

It will be the Lions and Falcons. 

The Bears are done. The Seahawks... maybe, but not likely considering they have San Fran next week. And only 1 team from the East is getting in. 

Falcons and Lions just need 1 win a piece, and they've got it locked. Pretty sure they can both handle that.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> It will be the Lions and Falcons.
> 
> The Bears are done. The Seahawks... maybe, but not likely considering they have San Fran next week. And only 1 team from the East is getting in.
> 
> Falcons and Lions just need 1 win a piece, and they've got it locked. Pretty sure they can both handle that.


I think Both Falcons and Detroit finish 10-6. They each got a tough game ahead. Bears got a tough game too, but unless the bears get Forte and Cutler back then they have no shot against the Packers.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> It will be the Lions and Falcons.
> 
> The Bears are done. The Seahawks... maybe, but not likely considering they have San Fran next week. And only 1 team from the East is getting in.
> 
> Falcons and Lions just need 1 win a piece, and they've got it locked. Pretty sure they can both handle that.


Don't count out the mighty Cardinals either. They're on a nice winning streak and they beat the Niners.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

The Seahawks will make the playoffs and T-Jax will shock the world (Except for me the only person that believed in him) and lead the Seahawks to the the Super Bowl. He may be the most underrated & underappreciated QB of all-time.

Now in reality, I actually do think the Seahawks could make the Wild Card.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Ravens better beat the Chargers to more or less knock them out and get Norv Turner fired. I want next weeks game to be as calming and relaxing as possible, although I know that's unlikely to happen with the way our last 2 wins have gone.

And shit, I just saw a stat that made me realize how great staffords been this year. He's the 2nd youngest QB to throw for 4,000 and 30 TDs. Youngest? Marino. He's only 23. Holy shit we might have our QB. I know it's a lot easier to pass nowadays, but 4,000 in 14 games is something. Nice to see how he's been now that he's been fighting through some nagging injuries and made it through most of the season (so far).


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Don't count out the mighty Cardinals either. They're on a nice winning streak and they beat the Niners.


Heh, the Cardinals need a TON of help. They need the Lions to lose the rest of their games, AND they need to win out. Not happening.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> Heh, the Cardinals need a TON of help. They need the Lions to lose the rest of their games, AND they need to win out. Not happening.


I wasn't serious. 

HOWEVER

KC beat GB. Anything can and probably will happen in these last two weeks. The magic is fucking BACK.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> I wasn't serious.


I CAN'T TELL ANYMORE. 

THE CHIEFS BEAT THE PACKERS. 

UP IS DOWN, BLACK IS WHITE. 

NOTHING MEANS ANYTHING ANYMORE.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Perfect Poster said:


> Ravens better beat the Chargers to more or less knock them out and get Norv Turner fired. I want next weeks game to be as calming and relaxing as possible, although I know that's unlikely to happen with the way our last 2 wins have gone.
> 
> And shit, I just saw a stat that made me realize how great staffords been this year. He's the 2nd youngest QB to throw for 4,000 and 30 TDs. Youngest? Marino. He's only 23. Holy shit we might have our QB. I know it's a lot easier to pass nowadays, but 4,000 in 14 games is something. Nice to see how he's been now that he's been fighting through some nagging injuries and made it through most of the season (so far).


People around here get on his case, but he's only really had 1 really bad game. He still has to control his arm though, but he's benefited from staying healthy (well sort of ... imagine how good he'd be without the minor injuries).


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

fuck this weekend in football


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

did sizzle just slap someone in the head?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

ravens are so useless. they can never win when i want them too. come back or else baltimore. i don't want you increasing the chances ben sees the field.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

ravens suck


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

God, this game is pissing me off. It's a good thing I won my fantasy playoff games this week and Drew Brees blew it up. Fucking Ravens playing like shit. Assholes.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I'm honestly honestly having difficulty watching any more of this putrid shit.

Clinch a playoff spot, shit the bed, & hand the Division to the Steelers.

Fuck off.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Chargers doing the usual oh shit we suck, oh shit no we don't bit. When will the insanity end?


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

How can a team this good not have any consistency whatsoever? Christ, Flacco.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

does this mean the steelers can sit their starters


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

It's become incredibly clear that the Ravens just do not give a fuck. This is torture.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I actually had to stop watching that game. Wow. Impressive Baltimore, I have never been more fucking embarrassed by you.

Flacco, I supported and defended you enough this season, but get some fucking consistency.

Oh, and Ravens receivers: learn to run some better routes.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

And suddenly, the game tomorrow night is more important for us than I thought. I had come to terms weeks ago that we would be in Denver in the wildcard round, but maybe not now. If we win tomorrow, we play St. Louis and @ Cleveland ... definitely possible for the 1st seed :|.

Of course, hypothetically beating the 49ers and actually beating them are two totally different things. The Niners defense owns and our offense sleeps through the first quarter.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Also, they obviously give a shit, are you a fucking retard? They have a chance to be the #1 seed in the AFC.

They got outplayed. The Chargers had an amazing game plan. This does not mean the Ravens did not care. Getting beat doesn't mean a team gave up. It means they got beat by somebody who played better on that day.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

The Ravens problem is they can't win on the road. Their only meaningful road win that comes to mind this year is versus us, and that came down to the wire so idk. If they end up as a wildcard team, Ravens fans might be in for a bumpy ride.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Ravens receivers are awful. It's not all Flacco, though Flacco just isn't that good. Flacco can be good but for fuck's sake he needs some help from his receivers.

Forget home field advantage DH. Patriots got that all but locked up. They play Miami and Buffalo the last two games.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



MrMister said:


> Ravens receivers are awful. It's not all Flacco, though Flacco just isn't that good. Flacco can be good but for fuck's sake he needs some help from his receivers.
> 
> Forget home field advantage DH. Patriots got that all but locked up. They play Miami and Buffalo the last two games.


If we win out and the Patriots win out, we'll get the #1 seed because we beat the Pats (I think that's how it works?).


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Oh you have 3 losses? I thought you had 4. Yeah you would have it then. My bad, yep you have a good chance then if Pittsburgh beats SF.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

If they cared they wouldn't be throwing it right to defenders and playing with absolutely no urgency. They clearly gave up somewhere in the third quarter. Of course they cared going in, but eventually they just threw in the towel.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Tomorrow's game is gonna be fantastic. We're both fighting for a bye, so I'm expecting a last second field goal or walk-off touchdown to end the game. If we lose, whatever. We're still in the playoffs and I know we can win on the road, but homefield + bye would be really nice.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Can't believe I have to root for Alex Smith and the Niners.


Wait a second, what the fuck am I talking about? Saints need Niners to lose. Go Steelers!


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

DH, it goes like this.

Most wins
Most division wins
Most conference wins

Tiebreaker would be used if you tied in either category, so if the Pats have more conference wins then you guys they would be above you. IDK if you do or don't I'm just saying that's how it goes. There's this huge long list, if you tie on enough things eventually it becomes a coin flip (seriously).


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



DH said:


> People around here get on his case, but he's only really had 1 really bad game. He still has to control his arm though, but he's benefited from staying healthy (well sort of ... imagine how good he'd be without the minor injuries).


The Bears game, yes, was very cringe worthy, but I never expected him to play perfect all season. He's only finally gotten to about the 25-30 game mark and he's really starting to put it together. When he hasn't had that stupid glove on he hasn't been throwing a whole lot of INT's either. There'll be some time where he tries to fit it in a tight window on a crazy side arm throw, but he can also get it where only 4-5 QB's can make.

Overall I'd give him an B+/A- on the year. We get 10 wins and the playoffs that's up to an A-, and a playoff win or two and it'll be a great year (Super Bowl and idfk something higher then A). What he's done with a lack of a run game and average/below average offensive line play is quite impressive. He's got some good weapons (although they do have dropitis once in a while) but they need a run game eventually so it doesn't ALL have to be on him. Still, the guys only 23, which makes it even more surprising. Give him 2-3 years and he'll really be dominating.

And shit, I guess we'll get the Chargers fightin for something. Good thing it's at home, although if the Chargers play like they did today it might be a rough outing. Let's go 49ers, Packers, and Bengals just to be safe.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



WordsWordsWords said:


> DH, it goes like this.
> 
> Most wins
> Most division wins
> Most conference wins
> 
> Tiebreaker would be used if you tied in either category, so if the Pats have more conference wins then you guys they would be above you. IDK if you do or don't I'm just saying that's how it goes. There's this huge long list, if you tie on enough things eventually it becomes a coin flip (seriously).


Most division wins applies even for inter-conference? Hmph, that's odd, and shitty. But then again, the Pats had the #1 seed last year and we had the #2 and it worked out pretty well if I do say so myself.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



DH said:


> Most division wins applies even for inter-conference? Hmph, that's odd, and shitty. But then again, the Pats had the #1 seed last year and we had the #2 and it worked out pretty well if I do say so myself.


That step might be skipped in that case, not sure, either way if the Pats and Steelers tie on total wins, it would go down to whoever has most wins in the conference.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Is your username actually inspired by Hamlet? Or is that just coincidence?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Son of a bitch a garbage TD to Smith wasn't needed. Unless Antonio Brown gets me about 24 points, I'm fucked in 1 league. And I was only down about 10 before that. Damn you Flacco.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Partially, I knew the phrase from the play but it's also used by Bo Burnham in one of his comedy raps where he references it. I had the song in my head when I changed my usertitle. So I'd say it was inspired by both the play and the song.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Pretty sure it's head to head first.

Al Michaels even said Pittsburgh has the 1 seed if they win tomorrow so that must be right.


----------



## SP103

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

All I do is Win-

New England Patriots-2011 AFC East Champions


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

You're right Mister, it is head-to-head first. Total fucking brain fart for a minute.

Yeah Steelers will be #1 seed if:

a) they hold a better record than the Ravens and
b) have a better record or tied record w/ Patriots


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

So the burning question now is, will Joe Flacco get rid of that badass Fu Manchu? Ah, probably for the best.


(Go.. hack cough ahem.. go.. Steelers!)


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

It's the usual Chargers coming back in December crap that happens just about every year with them it seems. They start slow, then attempt to finish strong.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Yeah. Flacco is going to drop the Fu Manchu. Sad.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

You know what's funny? The Eagles have a shot at winning the East.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Well I'd be lying if I said I was surprised.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

^ I'd die of laughter if they did.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

they just wanted the other teams to feel good about themselves.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

I hate Michael Irvin.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

So I'm going to be real pissed about the Ravens if Ben gets hurt. Or if the Steelers lose but more so at Baltimore.

Anyway so I'm watching Homeland b/c not even NBC wanted to watch Chargers/Ravens, so why would I? I'm enjoying not watching the game until I hear all this movement going on downstairs. Doors slamming and stuff getting moved around. Now the house next door to me gets robbed every so often so I was actually worried. Everything intensified as the person who I think is a thief rushes up the stairs. Here goes the climax it's my little brother back from the TLC PPV. I then get to deliver the news that the Ravens lost and the disappointment in his voice is going to make my next couple of hours of being up great.


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



IMPULSE said:


> Anyway so I'm watching Homeland b/c not even NBC wanted to watch Chargers/Ravens, so why would I? I'm enjoying not watching the game until I hear all this movement going on downstairs. Doors slamming and stuff getting moved around. Now the house next door to me gets robbed every so often so I was actually worried. Everything intensified as the person who I think is a thief rushes up the stairs. Here goes the climax it's my little brother back from the TLC PPV. I then get to deliver the news that the Ravens lost and the disappointment in his voice is going to make my next couple of hours of being up great.


If I hear unidentified noise going on in my house I go check and see what it is, not sit in my bedroom and go OMG IT'S A THIEF.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

i was using artistic liberties. story wouldn't have been as good if i told it how it actually happened. which is i knew who he was and he already knew they lost and he didn't seem to care much, b/c him going to his first wrestling show > football.

i'm also willing to get robbed to finish homeland i love the show that much.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

Thanks Chargers and Panthers. All we gotta do is win tomorrow and we're in 1st place in the AFC.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

i thank TEBOW. two players decided to speak about tebow's coverage and their teams lost. flacco did it a round about away so his team just lost, finely was direct and TEBOW came down hard on his team. both their tackles went out. sherrod is out for the year and the other might come back. striking TEBOW down = loss.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

But Tebow lost too. So maybe it was sort of a kamikaze situation?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

the patriots are a better team. i really don't remember TEBOW beating a team he wasn't better than. then again he's only better for the last quarter. you need some kind of balance mechanism or else TEBOW would be unstoppable. 

SKELTON deserves more recognition he's 5-1 this year. if i was kolb i be shaking in my boots cause the team seems to win when he doesn't play. i would have starts a yates the great club if he had won.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

*It's not Tebow's fault. God is clearly mad at the Mormon's. That's all.*


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*

WHERE'S YOUR GOD NOW, TEBOW?


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*Tebow's God is mad at the Mormon's.*


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

This is a test. Just a test. Keep the faith. Tebowmania is not dead. It will never die.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I guess this makes Bill Belichick the devil...


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Steelers on the inside track to that #1 seed, baby! All we got to do is win out. But I'll tell you, San Fran tonight, especially with a hobbled Ben is going to be real tough. But at least we got a shot at home playoff games. Thanks San Diego! Go Chagaz Go!

As for Tebow. I'm sure Denver will win out from here and make the playoffs at 10-6.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Broncos and Raiders to bomb the rest of the season so chargers can maybe make the playoffs!


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Eli Manning says back the fuck up, I GOT THIS!*



Cerbs said:


> WHERE'S YOUR GOD NOW, TEBOW?


TEBOW'S the new Job. 

I actually seeing the Broncos dropping one of their games. Sure the Bills gave up b/c they won the superbowl in the middle of the season, but the chiefs will still be riding that new coach momentum wave. Orton finally wakes up and beats the best team in the NFL.

Is Smith gone from San Fran next year? I know they have the Wolfpack players Stacks gushes about. If so I think they might take a step back. The NFC west is more balanced than I realized and the Seahawks are having another solid season. Also SKELTON, but with the money Kolb gets Arizona will continue to shoot themselves in the foot with him.

Still laughing at the Rams. I remember telling their fans that McDaniels = death to a good thing and now the Rams are dead an so are their fans in this thread.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The Smith argument has been raging the entire season in SF. This season has shown that he is a decent quarterback with good coaching. If we had an o-line that wasn't shit, he would probably be even better.

With that said, his accuracy is questionable, and he limits what the team can do. Kapernick (Stacks' guy) is still raw though, and although Scott Tolzien looked good in the preseason, he has no experience. IMO if Harbaugh can bring in Josh Johnson or another vet on the cheap, he will, but Smith could be back.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The Lions win yesterday had me "marking out" as they say. Calvin Johnson is the best receiver I've seen since Randy Moss in his prime, a lot of those balls Stafford was throwing were not accurate and forced CJ to make difficult adjustments, and he damn near single handedly made that 99 yard drive happen.

I think the Lions have a good shot at SF or the Cowboys but we won't be getting past the 2nd round this year, especially if we still have injuries to our runningbacks/d-backs when we play NO or GB.


----------



## Crimson Erotica

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Packers choked... Blah. Ticked me off lol. Annnd go jags!!! #fanthroughthegoodandthebad


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



brian8448 said:


> The Lions win yesterday had me "marking out" as they say. Calvin Johnson is the best receiver I've seen since Randy Moss in his prime, a lot of those balls Stafford was throwing were not accurate and forced CJ to make difficult adjustments, and he damn near single handedly made that 99 yard drive happen.
> 
> I think the Lions have a good shot at SF or the Cowboys but we won't be getting past the 2nd round this year, especially if we still have injuries to our runningbacks/d-backs when we play NO or GB.


I want the 49ers. I want revenge from the HANDSHAKE OF DOOM.

Plus that game went down to the last minute and Saints in the Superdome is just a scary thought. And with all the Packers O-Lineman dropping like flies they'd have a chance. A great one? No, but some defensive pursuit to Rodgers like the Chiefs got yesterday would help our chances, and our line is capable of it (if they can keep their composure).


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

lulz @ this


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Damnit


----------



## elo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

That spark!!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

power outage @ the steeler/49ers game


----------



## StarzNBarz

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

hahaha lights went out.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

GOD HATES THE STEELERS


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

that was one big ass spark.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Well this blows.

This also works in the Niners favour imo.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Great time to practice field goals.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Carlos motherfucking Rogers


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

c mon alex


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Thank you Ben


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

INT, wasn't really Ben's fault. that looked like it went through the hands of his receiver.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> INT, wasn't really Ben's fault. that looked like it went through the hands of his receiver.


I defend Ben a lot, but that was 100% his fault. He had like 8 seconds to throw and he threw a pick? That just can't happen.

49ers will score here and that will be game imo. Offense is useless and defense can't stop anyone. Oh well, I have faith that we can beat Denver.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

nevermind. it was his fault. terrible job, he overthrew him.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

49ers really realy really need to put up td's.

Powers out again. They should call t he game so the 49ers can win.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

im losing my patience with these lights.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

49ers really really really really need to fix their power problems


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Need a new stadium.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

wow, terrible by the player in the secondary. they were like 3rd and 35.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Our corners should consider challenging these receivers :|


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I missed the 1st half. Was it as awful as it seems?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> I missed the 1st half. Was it as awful as it seems?


Pretty much. Steelers are lucky this is only a one score game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I wouldnt call it awful. I enjoyed it. Just because it's a defensive game doesn't mean the game is awful.

Niners missed some good opportunities for TDs on their drives though, but what else is new.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I love defense. 

Niners have an average offense at best an the Steelers can be rather inconsistent as well, so I was figuring that was the case with this game.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Jesus. If that's a catch, that's amazing.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Great catch, but he wasn't in bounds.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Damn that was almost no good.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Really need a TD.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Oh man our defense is bad.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

fantastic play-calling and throws from Smith this drive.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Not sure if a td, that was close.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

This call won't make a difference anyway because Gore will just get in on 1st & goal.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

That was a great call.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

steelers were too aggressive toward the run, and the 49ers had great play calls. sweet drive. :agree:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Steelers have had bad offense once they get to about the 30 or so. had the ball down there like 4 times and only came away with 3.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

:lmao Big Ben still doesn't know how to throw the ball away.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Nice! TD!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

That might be ballgame. Defense has been awesome.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

last week's loss to the cardinals stings a bit more with tonight's result. really should be 12-2. :no:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Yeah that's ballgame unless the Niners decide to suddenly stop tackling. That seems unlikely since they might be the best tackling team in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Pretty sure they are the best tackling team in the league without a doubt. Just looking at their run defense stats it would be hard to make an argument for any other team, especially since the defense(and special teams which aren't getting their credit) has been winning these games for them.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

idiots stay doing idiotic things. i'm pretty sure me not wanting ben to play was a sign of this happening. i would have changed plans when the power struck. they should be glad ben didn't seriously get hurt. i would have probably stop watching the nfl until next season. 

in better news SKELTON had a mention on around the horn. the love for SKELTON and the cardiac cards is growing, 4 fourth quarter comebacks and counting.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Aldon Fuckin' Smith. 

:agree:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'm becoming a Falcons fan next monday.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

So it's gonna be GB and NE as the 1 seeds. At least one of those 1's WILL NOT make it to the Super Bowl.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

why do you say that MrMr?

Both first seeded teams made it two years ago, and they both are very similar to Pats/Packers. Colts are like the Pats in that their defense was complete shit and Manning was carrying the team and the Saints had the great offensive game with the defense that created a ton of turnovers.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TKOK! said:


> I'm becoming a Falcons fan next monday.


Doesn't really matter. Niners should absolutely win out.

Ravens are so. Fucking. Lucky.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Top seeds are around .500 in making it to the Super Bowl in recent history (last 5 years or so). So one will make it, and one will not most likely. 2009 bucked that trend.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

GOOD GAME NINERS!! COMPLETE DOMINATION


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The Pats are the sole owners of the #1 record in the AFC...I would like to send Thank You cards to the Panthers, Chargers, & 49ers.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Dear IMPULSE, DH, and JM

Please suck Aldon Smith's nuts. If you want to know what they taste like, go ask Big Ben.

Warm Regards,
CM Dealer


----------



## GoDJ757

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Thanks Jim Harbaugh for making San Fran football watchable again


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



CM Dealer said:


> Dear IMPULSE, DH, and JM
> 
> Please suck Aldon Smith's nuts. If you want to know what they taste like, go ask Big Ben.
> 
> Warm Regards,
> CM Dealer


you do realize it's still SKELTON over everything. it's going to take me a while for me to get over ben playing.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I honestly have no idea what Tomlin was thinking. I understand why he started Big Ben, because this was a big game for the Steelers. But he played badly, and towards the game it was obvious they weren't going to win. Why keep him in there to take shots from Justin and Aldon Smith? There's no upside and plenty of downside.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'm so happy the 49ers defeated the Steelers. This was a win we needed badly and on the big stage too in front of the world. The two blackout periods do suck though but it's okay. So many players shined in this game from the Smith brothers, the secondary, and special teams. I sure hope Ted Ginn Jr. is not seriously hurt. We need him in the return game. Oh yeah, we still suck in the Red Zone but at least we went 2 out of 4 attempts in there and got TDs out of it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

aldon smith is so beastly.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Add this to the list of proof of the Steelers sucking on primetime. Tomlin needs to go. Overrated because he won a super bowl, but he really can't coach. 

It sucks cheering for a team that historically is satisfied with a shit o-line, but oh well. I still think we can win in Denver. Oh, and the Ravens owe the 49ers a big thank-you.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



DH said:


> Oh, and the Ravens owe the 49ers a big thank-you.


Absolutely true. I can't believe I neglected to realize this yesterday (I'm SURE it was mentioned) but John Harbaugh owes his younger brother one hell of a Christmas present now.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I understand why they played Ben. We could of won out and got the #1 seed, which would of been a bye and home field throughout. But since we didn't win last night and we have clinched a playoff spot it's time to sit Ben until the playoffs. Ever since that hand injury our offense has been very lackluster, and now with this ankle sprain it's terrible. I know he's tough, and all, but he's got to sit and get healthy. We have no chance with Ben in this condition.



> Oh, and the Ravens owe the 49ers a big thank-you.


They owe it more to Cleveland. With a healthy Ben last night we don't commit half of those turnovers and I think San Fran would of been in trouble.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

it was pure stupidity though. actually dh tomlin shouldn't go b/c of this. what it came down too is that the steelers don't have a solid backup quarterback everyone saw the charlie batch fiasco versus the brown. the steelers have to go find a backup b/c they current one sucks and byron stays on the IR. ben shouldn't play for the rest of the season the steelers should have accepted the 5th seed they clinched weeks ago. 

also tomlin can't manage a game. it's been well documented by his haters. he doesn't pull players early unless that player is troy. for some odd reason he'll keep people in if the steelers are up by a lot or down by a lot. they also can't manage the clock. i think these things elude his mind but he gets a pass for it for being well spoken.

they also need a running back and a new offensive coordinator. but i've been saying the latter for years now.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



IMPULSE said:


> it was pure stupidity though. actually dh tomlin shouldn't go b/c of this. what it came down too is that the steelers don't have a solid backup quarterback everyone saw the charlie batch fiasco versus the brown. the steelers have to go find a backup b/c they current one sucks and byron stays on the IR. ben shouldn't play for the rest of the season the steelers should have accepted the 5th seed they clinched weeks ago.
> 
> also tomlin can't manage a game. it's been well documented by his haters. he doesn't pull players early unless that player is troy. for some odd reason he'll keep people in if the steelers are up by a lot or down by a lot. they also can't manage the clock. i think these things elude his mind but he gets a pass for it for being well spoken.
> 
> they also need a running back and a new offensive coordinator. but i've been saying the latter for years now.


Sadly, the latter won't happen. Arians is gonna be around for at least another 5 years imo.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

A bad offensive line just makes an offense bad. I'm not saying their OC is good as I don't watch the Steelers that often, but it's harder to tell with a bad offensive line. Blocking is obviously a crucial part of this game. I know you bitch about the bubble screen IMPULSE and I agree. That play has no business being run in the NFL really. Defensive players are too good at reading it and are too fast/quick and it gets blown up too easily.

I don't think Denver is making the playoffs. It'll be KC or SD.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

offensive line is bad b/c they don't play together. at least 40% of the line that started are backups. the steelers have gone through the most starting lineup combinations in the nfl for the past couple of years. that line never stays healthy. the only starters from the beginning of the year who actually start now is pouncey. legursy barely won a spot lost it and got it back b/c kemo went to complete shit. that shows you can't build any continuity with a revolving door line which can be attributed to play or injury.


arians mentioned retiring soon last year dh. i don't know if it will happen though but he needs to learn spice things up and that mendehall has to become a split back w/ his level of play. i really can't complain b/c i barely watched the game. the transformer blowing up combined w/ my dislike of ben playing made it impossible for me to stomach. commentators name dropping the freeney scenario didn't help either.

lack of pass rush is disturbing. it'll improve when harrison comes back though so that's nothing to really complain about.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

In order for Denver to not make the playoffs, they would have to lose to Buffalo or Kansas City, and Oakland (@KC, vs SD) or San Diego (vs DET, @OAK) would have to win out. In other words, Tebowmania will continue into the playoffs. Besides, New England is a very good team. Just because Denver lost one game, it doesn't mean its time to scream bloody murder.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I like making predictions that probably won't come true. AGAINST THE ODDS.

Still, saying Denver won't make it isn't even that big of a deal. It's certainly not bloody murder. They don't have a slam dunk for sure.

I'm expecting a crazy last two weeks. If I didn't, I wouldn't care as much.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Yeah it is. It's the way society work. Buffalo could decide to play spoiler and nothing is a given in the NFL unless you listen to UDK. I can see Kansas City stopping Tebow, I think the new coach wave can last for 3 weeks. I also find Kansas City to have an overall solid defense. I'm also sure whoever has the Kansas and Denver game wants that game to matter. I can already see ESPN blowing their wad at the Tebow vs. Orton story. It's a movie script in the making and having Orton stop TEBOWMANIA would be hilarious. Now if TEBOW coverage annoys you then it sucks but ESPN will attempt to make something out of the game anyway.

Crazy would be Eagles sneaking and winning the NFC.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Nah, the Eagles have done it before. They were dead and buried a few years ago when McNabb went down and Garcia helped bring them back from the brink. They're the Lazarus of the NFC East; it's annoying. Now if you mean the NFC crown instead the East, yeah that would be fucking crazy.

I'm predicting that too. I did say Philly v NYJ at the beginning I think. It's still happening.:side:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I mean the NFC as a whole. It would go down as one of the craziest seasons in a while. 

The Jets getting to the playoffs requires effort. The whole state of New York seems to have quit this season. The Bills finally becoming trend setters after winning the season in the first month, the NYC teams follow up by getting embarrassed the same week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



DH said:


> Add this to the list of proof of the Steelers sucking on primetime. Tomlin needs to go. Overrated because he won a super bowl, but he really can't coach.
> 
> It sucks cheering for a team that historically is satisfied with a shit o-line, but oh well. I still think we can win in Denver. *Oh, and the Ravens owe the 49ers a big thank-you*.


Ravens owe no one a thank you. They got shit done this year against the Steelers and that's why the Steelers aren't in first place, not because of this one loss. If that was the case, then the Steelers owe all those bad teams that the Ravens lost to a thank you for even letting them be in a running for the division after losing two games to the Ravens.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I so want the Bronco's to get eliminated by the Kyle Orton led Chiefs.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Yeah seriously, lol @ the Ravens owning the 49ers anything. 

Baltimore's D took care of the 49ers. Pittsburgh's didn't. Pittsburgh also looked ridiculously weak against the Colts and the Chiefs, so condescending to a team that beat them twice this year already is fucking laughable. 

Steelers fans should seriously cheer their asses off for the Bengals in Week 17, because they _know_ they don't want to go to Baltimore in January.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Why did you bring up the Chiefs and the Colts? Your post would have been great w/o that. Someone can rebuttal that so many different ways.

I'm fine with the 5th seeds. Until Baltimore sets the precedent of beating the Steelers 3 times in the year I won't care where the game is played. I wonder if analyst are going to bring up that awful argument if the Steelers and Ravens play. When the Steelers had swept the Ravens they used that as a foundation to pick Baltimore to win the game and then Flacco happened.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Because you guys did terrible against them on offense and he was using those teams to make a point.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

His whole post was about defense though. Do I mention how Ravens look weak against Cardinals, Titans, Seahawks, and the Jaguars? 

My point is the post was fine w/o it. Baltimore took care of the 49ers the Steelers didn't. Bringing up teams they look weak against means nothing b/c wins are the only thing that matters unless you support the Colts.

None of it matters though b/c New England is coming out of the AFC. It's a prime opportunity for them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



IMPULSE said:


> His whole post was about defense though. Do I mention how Ravens look weak against Cardinals, Titans, Seahawks, and the Jaguars?
> 
> My point is the post was fine w/o it. Baltimore took care of the 49ers the Steelers didn't. Bringing up teams they look weak against means nothing b/c wins are the only thing that matters *unless you support the Colts.*
> 
> None of it matters though b/c New England is coming out of the AFC. It's a prime opportunity for them.


what is that suppose to mean?


Pats wont get far in the playoffs with their defense.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

They will, you put too much stock in everyone else in the AFC. They have homefield advantage at that alone gives them the best chance especially when the team with the second best chance are .500 at best on the road.

Winning means something to most team right now with the Colts being the most notable exception. Well the Colts coach cares about winning, but I'm sure the Colts don't want to play themselves out the number 1 spot and with the teams remaining on their schedule it's a chance that could happen.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Cerbs said:


> Yeah seriously, lol @ the Ravens owning the 49ers anything.
> 
> Baltimore's D took care of the 49ers. Pittsburgh's didn't. Pittsburgh also looked ridiculously weak against the Colts and the Chiefs, so condescending to a team that beat them twice this year already is fucking laughable.
> 
> Steelers fans should seriously cheer their asses off for the Bengals in Week 17, because they _know_ they don't want to go to Baltimore in January.


Sorry, didn't mean to make you cry.

We still beat the Colts & Chiefs so your point is irrelevant in many ways. Oh, and something else I found interesting - our losses were against Ravens (twice), Texans, and 49ers ... Ravens losses were against Titans, Jags, Seahawks, and Chargers. Of course, it really comes down to wins and losses, but the fact that we've lost to good teams and the Ravens lose to shit teams makes me heavily doubt the Ravens. 

I actually want to go into Baltimore imo. We've played there many times before so I don't think it will be as bad as people are making it seem. Baltimore doesn't strike me as a scary place to play.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

AFC is pretty weak overall. Houston is on its 3rd QB, New England can't stop anyone, Denver, the Titans, and the Jets are clearly a tier below, and the Ravens are too inconsistent to go all the way.

I'm thinking Pittsburgh will win the AFC assuming Big Ben is able to get some rest, which he and Tomlin seem to be opposed to so who knows.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



DH said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to make you cry.
> 
> We still beat the Colts & Chiefs so your point is irrelevant in many ways. Oh, and something else I found interesting - our losses were against Ravens (twice), Texans, and 49ers ... Ravens losses were against Titans, Jags, Seahawks, and Chargers. Of course, it really comes down to wins and losses, but the fact that we've lost to good teams and the Ravens lose to shit teams makes me heavily doubt the Ravens.
> 
> I actually want to go into Baltimore imo. We've played there many times before so I don't think it will be as bad as people are making it seem. Baltimore doesn't strike me as a scary place to play.


Theyve lost against bad teams but you've also played against bad teams. Sure you got the win, but barely still doesn't make it impressive. 

Being proud of the fact that you've lost to good teams is funny though. You do realize you've only beaten one playoff team, well unless the Bengals make the playoffs but they aren't really good anyways. You have a lot more to be worried about than the Ravens who have gotten it done when they have had to this season against those great teams while the Steelers haven't.

Regardless, I expect a NFC team to win it this year since their top teams seem to be better than the AFC top teams.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

How have they've gotten it done when it's the regular season. The same arguments your using is the basis as to why people favor the Saints over the Packers now. It's not the Steelers fault or the Ravens that they play one of the easiest schedules in the NFL. Your point was that the team look like crap and I pointed out that so has other teams except they looked like crap and lost. Now you're trying to argue yourself out a box you put yourself in. That was my whole point don't use them games to make a point b/c it can easily be flipped on you.

Anyway this argument coming from Colts fans is annoying, because their the first fans to bring up a proven track record. For all I know I can equate the Ravens to last year Falcons. Good teams, were really good on one side of the ball, and are shit on the road. Being .500 on the road is a huge concern going into the playoffs. I like your trolling stuff better UDK this is just a circular argument. All because I said the Pats have best chance in the AFC, which they do as they have the least flaws.

Ben will get a rest Dealer, when i remember vivid dreams Ben usually gets a rest. I had a dream where I was flying with two green lantern rings, I was almost mugged in an elevator by 10 hood chicks. I also had a dream where a little girl got scolded for trying to eat this disgusting looking apple. Then there was some sort of sex quiz, but yeah dreams for me = good thing for the Steelers. I'm like some type of prophet. In all honesty the Steelers have nothing left to play for.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Patriots have a glaring flaw. No defense. Obviously you don't need the 85 Bears to win a Super Bowl, but their defense is bad. They have the best chance because they'll be the number 1 seed. That's only about a 50% chance in past five years or so though.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Braylon Edwards gave 79 students $10,000 scholarships for tuition



http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/blog/shu...rn=nfl-wp14415
said:


> At 22 college campuses across the country, there are 79 students who may not otherwise be there if not for the generosity of Braylon Edwards.
> 
> As a Cleveland Browns rookie in 2005, Edwards announced he'd give $10,000 in scholarships to 100 area eighth graders if they could graduate high school with over a 2.5 GPA and 15 hours community service. Of the 100 who were afforded the opportunity, 79 met the criteria and have begun their first year of college. Many are attending Ohio universities, but the schools represented spread across the country and include Harvard, Cornell and Johns Hopkings.
> 
> "Without this scholarship, I probably wouldn't be here," Bowling Green freshman David Gholston told ESPN's Rick Reilly.
> 
> Edwards and his mother developed the Advance 100 program as a way to give back. The way they saw it, they were blessed with Edwards' football abilities and felt the need to help out others with their good fortune. Though they didn't expect so many of the students to fit the criteria (only half of Cleveland public school students graduate high school), Edwards didn't shy away from his commitment. In fact, he increased it.
> 
> The 79 students were provided with laptops and other supplies to help them out when they arrived on campus.
> 
> "I'm supposed to give people a chance like I was given a chance," Edwards said.
> 
> Edwards hasn't played for the Browns in two years. He's a member of the San Francisco 49ers this season and is earning a $1 million base salary for the year, just about what he'll pay the those 79 students he promised to help years ago.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> Patriots have a glaring flaw. No defense. Obviously you don't need the 85 Bears to win a Super Bowl, but their defense is bad. They have the best chance because they'll be the number 1 seed. That's only about a 50% chance in past five years or so though.


Which makes them the favorite. Every team has flaws but with that at home and some of the offenses they'll be facing they have a good chance of overcoming that to win the AFC. Some of the AFC offenses are bipolar in their play.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



IMPULSE said:


> Which makes them the favorite. Every team has flaws but with that at home and some of the offenses they'll be facing they have a good chance of overcoming that to win the AFC. Some of the AFC offenses are bipolar in their play.


They're not that much better than any other AFC team really. They're only the favorite because they'll have home field. They have a matchup problem with Baltimore, assuming they feed Rice. Then again, that ass kicking the Ravens gave the Pats could've been one of those ambushes, and NE will be ready this time. That's a long way off though and that game may never even happen.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Link

Thank God. I hope we do rest Ben until the playoffs. Like I said earlier, I understand playing him with a #1 seed on the line in San Fran. But with that loss, and a playoff spot clinched it's time to get him healthy. Because that Ben from Monday night will have us going home wildcard weekend without any doubt. A healthy Ben and I predict we are in the Super Bowl again. SIT HIM TOMLIN! The last 2 games aren't worth Ben's health for the playoffs!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



JCarbo04 said:


> Link
> 
> Thank God. I hope we do rest Ben until the playoffs. Like I said earlier, I understand playing him with a #1 seed on the line in San Fran. But with that loss, and a playoff spot clinched it's time to get him healthy. Because that Ben from Monday night will have us going home wildcard weekend without any doubt. A healthy Ben and I predict we are in the Super Bowl again. SIT HIM TOMLIN! The last 2 games aren't worth Ben's health for the playoffs!


Unless you guys pull a Saints, you could play Batch and have your defense win you the game against St Louis and Cleveland. The Rams offense is awful and the Browns offense ain't much better.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TKOK! said:


> Unless you guys pull a Saints, you could play Batch and have your defense win you the game against St Louis and Cleveland. The Rams offense is awful and the Browns offense ain't much better.


Trust me, they'll look like world beaters when they play us. Especially the Browns. I expect both to be really low scoring close games like our game with KC, and the last Cleveland game. Assuming/hoping we play Batch I think we'll come out of the final 2 games 1-1 for an 11-5 record.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I don't see the Pats as the AFC favorite at all, their defense is truly bad right now and not just inconsistent. Baltimore would be a clear favorite to me but they've been inconsistent, I'll go with whoever wins Baltimore/Pittsburgh if they play winning the AFC and probably the Superbowl after.

The Texans being healthy right now would make things very interesting.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Perfect Poster said:


> *I want the 49ers. I want revenge from the HANDSHAKE OF DOOM*.
> 
> Plus that game went down to the last minute and Saints in the Superdome is just a scary thought. And with all the Packers O-Lineman dropping like flies they'd have a chance. A great one? No, but some defensive pursuit to Rodgers like the Chiefs got yesterday would help our chances, and our line is capable of it (if they can keep their composure).


I've wanted this rematch since the game happened, that was the first Lions game I went to in 6 or 7 years and it sucked to see them pretty much outplay them but lose due to special teams and a couple big runs. Otherwise we shut down their offense and I'm not sure they can stop Stafford forcing it to CJ, which we didn't really do the first time. I'm confident we can beat them if we have some of our runningbacks/d-backs playing. 

Packers and Saints we could possibly beat but I don't see it. The Saints game was reasonably close considering all of our guys out at the time and our ridiculous amount of penalties but even healthy idk if we can stop their offense. Their defense is suspect though.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



brian8448 said:


> I've wanted this rematch since the game happened, that was the first Lions game I went to in 6 or 7 years and it sucked to see them pretty much outplay them but lose due to special teams and a couple big runs. Otherwise we shut down their offense and I'm not sure they can stop Stafford forcing it to CJ, which we didn't really do the first time. I'm confident we can beat them if we have some of our runningbacks/d-backs playing.












Dude, the Lions did not shut down the 49ers offense at all during the Handshake Gate game. They couldn't stop Frank Gore and Crabtree was catching passes. If anything, we shut down the Lions badly. Calvin Johnson was on a tear with his TD passes but we stopped him from catching a TD. Also, Javid Best got hurt by us and Stafford looked confused throughout that whole game. I don't know what you're talking about. To win an NFL game, you have to excel at every phase of the game from offense, defense, and special teams. The Lions did slow the 49ers offense as Alex Smith's stats were horrible that game besides the game-winning TD. But that was it. Frank Gore ran all over you and special teams helped made a difference. You have to give credit where credit is due. I feel like people are still in denial about that for the 49ers success this year. Just because Alex isn't throwing 300 yards per game and multiple TDs means he sucks. He doesn't have to because he has Frank Gore to run all over the opponents. The Defense is playing lights out as well. When you have an elite Kicker and Punter to give you points and field position, most of the times, you should lose no matter how many yards you put up on offense.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

You don't want Alex Smith passing for 300 yards a game. With that will come lots of INTs. Part of the reason he doesn't throw many INTs is the strong running game sets up killer play action pass plays with wide the fuck open receivers. It's old school and it's awesome. Of course it still works when it's executed properly. And yeah SF probably has the best special teams in the NFL. That phase is always enormous in close games.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Sack fumble on the first play oh boy


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I hope the Colts beat the Texans so bad to the point they can put Peyton Manning in.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Oh yeah ORLOVSKY v YATES is tonight.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

FREENEY


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Merry Christmas Colts. Orlovsky was pretty good. 

No team with only 1 win or less has beaten a 10+ win team, until tonight.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

2 STRAIGHT BABY, FUCK YEAH WAIT WE MIGHT NOT GET LUCK. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

cmon texans are you serious


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'll laugh if the Colts play themselves out of the 1st pick.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

at least it shows that they were never tanking in the first place.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I got the hiccups laughing so hard at this shit.

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

what happens if the rams get first pick hmm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Are Tyrann Mathieu or Trent Richardson entering the draft?

If so, I could see them picking one of those guys up.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

i told udk the colts have a good chance of playing themselves out of luck's pick. i guess they like the number 2 qb.

so RG3 and Jones have rising stocks with matt going back.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Hope all 4 Colts fans are RGIII fans. The Colts could end up moving up though, because the Rams and Vikings already have a ton of money invested in the QB position.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

rams should fire spags that way he can be d coordinator for the g men again, i can dream right


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'll take a shotgun to the skull if we end up playing our way out of the number one pick. I'm sorry, I love seeing Colts win and tonight was an amazing win but thinking about it seriously, 2-14 and 3-13 are ultimately very little. Missing out on Andrew Luck is much bigger.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



CM Dealer said:


> Hope all 4 Colts fans are RGIII fans. The Colts could end up moving up though, because the Rams and Vikings already have a ton of money invested in the QB position.


Vikings paid a lot for Ponder? LOL why? 

Colts could still get the number 1 pick if they end up in the 2 or 3 spot. They could give up the king's ransom in picks to do it.:side:

edit: It looks like strength of schedule is the tie breaker for the 1st pick. Colts have that. The Rams play Pitt and SF. Vikes plays Wash and Chi. Indy has Jax left. I've never cared about this until this season, so this is all new to me. Analysis: Vikings should tank and hope the Rams can beat the Big Benless Steelers and Indy beats Jax. SF could also clinch the bye, which means they might rest starters, which means the Rams could win that game. On the other hand, the Vikings can beat both the Skins and Bears, assuming the Bears don't have Forte/Cutler.

To clarify it looks like if they all have 2 losses, it'd be Colts, Vikings, Rams.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Strength of schedule is already decided based on how many games we've got locked in as points and how many times we have the same opposition and stuff - it's all a bit complicated but whatever happens, strength of schedule means 2-14 each makes us first, then Vikings, then Rams. Of course a win against Jags renders that irrelevant.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

It would be hilarious for Jags to lay down next week and keep Luck out of their division, but it sure looks like they have their jaws set on getting MJD his first rushing title.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

dumb colts are dumb


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*I don't see how any team or player can just lay down and try to lose. How can pride allow that?*


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Did someone say that the Niners could lose to the Rams by sitting their starters? So wrong. Remember, the Rams have so many guys hurt they're basically on their second-string, and they're a crappy team anyway.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Can't wait to be at the Jets vs Giants game tomorrow. Going to be a awesome atmosphere.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'd rather watch Jets vs Giants on sunday night than Packers vs Da Bears. I'm pretty sure GB's going to win that.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



CM Dealer said:


> Did someone say that the Niners could lose to the Rams by sitting their starters? So wrong. Remember, the Rams have so many guys hurt they're basically on their second-string, and they're a crappy team anyway.


It was me. You can quote me, it's ok. So you're saying their chances don't go up if SF rests starters? Stop posting homer.

In other more insane news, Vanderjagt fucking cracks me up. I know that was like a decade ago, but he still makes me laugh.


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



RKO920 said:


> Can't wait to be at the Jets vs Giants game tomorrow. Going to be a awesome atmosphere.


Lucky some of a bitch, have a great time, man.



TKOK! said:


> I'd rather watch Jets vs Giants on sunday night than Packers vs Da Bears. I'm pretty sure GB's going to win that.


No kidding. Yes, the Bears and Packers have a rivalry that dates back 86 or 87 years, but Green Bay put on the same some for 13 out of 14 games pretty much- just check the highlights on sportscenter. If this was the healthy Bears, there may be some competition as far is what I would 'hypothetically' watch, but it isn't.

Giants vs Jets has so many playoff implications on so many levels. Hell, if the Giants lost it could even possibly, though rather far fetched, lead to the Eagles making the playoffs. Tom Coughlin may be part of the family, but if he doesn't beat out Dallas for the division he has a damn good chance of getting fired and I see the Cowboys making the playoffs; so basically, even though he is so close to the owners this is his only chance to put anything out there if they screw themselves out of a berth. 

Bears and Packers all time, but Saturday it is going to be the Battle of New York that matters.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'd rather watch NBA than Bears/Packers.

Which I very well may do.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

McCown is starting for Chicago. No reason to watch that game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Is he as horrible as his brother?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

TARVARIS is better, that's about all I know.

Actually after you saying that, I just remembered that there is a Josh and a Luke McCown. Thought they were the same person this whole time.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Josh McCown.
Luke McCown.

Cade McNown.

Stay away from QBs with the Mc... last name.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> It was me. You can quote me, it's ok. So you're saying their chances don't go up if SF rests starters? Stop posting homer.


I didn't quote you because I was too lazy to scroll up and find it. And yeah, the Rams' chances do go up; from .1% to .3%.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

So you're saying there's a chance?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Hmm. Didn't realize that the NFL was playing the games on Saturday. Figured they were just doing 2-3 games.

NFL clearly fears the NBA's launch day. :side:


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



LadyCroft said:


> *I don't see how any team or player can just lay down and try to lose. How can pride allow that?*


Desire to keep your job also plays into it, I really don't think a coach would their players to tank at that level regardless of circumstances.




chronoxiong said:


> Dude, the Lions did not shut down the 49ers offense at all during the Handshake Gate game. They couldn't stop Frank Gore and Crabtree was catching passes. If anything, we shut down the Lions badly. Calvin Johnson was on a tear with his TD passes but we stopped him from catching a TD. Also, Javid Best got hurt by us and Stafford looked confused throughout that whole game. I don't know what you're talking about. To win an NFL game, you have to excel at every phase of the game from offense, defense, and special teams. The Lions did slow the 49ers offense as Alex Smith's stats were horrible that game besides the game-winning TD. But that was it. Frank Gore ran all over you and special teams helped made a difference. You have to give credit where credit is due. I feel like people are still in denial about that for the 49ers success this year. Just because Alex isn't throwing 300 yards per game and multiple TDs means he sucks. He doesn't have to because he has Frank Gore to run all over the opponents. The Defense is playing lights out as well. When you have an elite Kicker and Punter to give you points and field position, most of the times, you should lose no matter how many yards you put up on offense.


Frank Gore didn't "run all over" the Lions, as I said, my memory from being at the game was he was mostly kept in check outside of 2 big runs and the stats support this, Frank Gore's carrying stats:

1st and 20 at SF 10	F.Gore up the middle to SF 11 for 1 yard (D.Levy; S.Tulloch).

2nd and 5 at SF 25	F.Gore right tackle to SF 39 for 14 yards (E.Wright, K.Vanden Bosch).

1st and 10 at DET 48	F.Gore up the middle to DET 1 for *47 yards* (C.Houston).

2nd and 1 at DET 1	A.Boone reported in as eligible. F.Gore right tackle for 1 yard, TOUCHDOWN.

2nd and 10 at SF 49	(Shotgun) F.Gore up the middle to DET 48 for 3 yards (Sa.Hill).

2nd and 5 at DET 43	A.Snyder and I.Sopoaga reported in as eligible. F.Gore left tackle to DET 44 for -1 yards (A.Palmer). PENALTY on SF-I.Sopoaga, Unnecessary Roughness, 15 yards, enforced at DET 43 - No Play.

2nd and 13 at SF 17	(Shotgun) F.Gore right tackle to DET 28 for *55 yards* (C.Houston). PENALTY on DET-C.Houston, Horse Collar Tackle, 14 yards, enforced at DET 28.

1st and 10 at SF 31	F.Gore left end to SF 28 for -3 yards (D.Levy).

1st and 15 at DET 48	(Shotgun) F.Gore left tackle to DET 44 for 4 yards (C.Williams).

2nd and 10 at SF 40	F.Gore left tackle to SF 46 for 6 yards (A.Berry).

1st and 7 at DET 7	F.Gore right tackle to DET 10 for -3 yards (C.Williams; Sa.Hill).

1st and 10 at DET 25	F.Gore left tackle to DET 24 for 1 yard (Sa.Hill).

3rd and 8 at DET 23	F.Gore right tackle to DET 19 for 4 yards (Sa.Hill; D.Levy).

2 runs= 102 yards, rest of his carries 13 for 39... 3 yards a carry.

You don't need to EXCEL at all facets to win a game. The Lions had more total yards than SF in that game and a 4 point lead with 6 minutes left in the 4th. The 49ers go ahead score was due to a 40 yard return by Ted Ginn getting them to the Detroit 35. David Akers was 4 for 4 on field goals that day including a 55 yarder.

I don't see how anyone who watched the game could not think the Lions have a good shot at beating the 49ers in a rematch.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Lions passing attack is better than the 49ers, but that's about it.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Got two good games here today, Giants Vs Jets and then Eagles Vs Cowboys, will probably end up watching redzone though.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*








they actually sell the Fox Robot.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'm getting one for Christmas!


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

My biggest problem with the Fox robot is that its called Cleatus. Not only is it a horrible pun, but who names something Cletus outside of Kentucky and Tennessee?


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Got the weekly bet on with my friend, he's took the eagles and I've got the cowboys, think i have this one in the bag.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

HOLY SHIT, I get the Panthers game on TV. Santa's doin' me a solid.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Mikey Damage said:


> Josh McCown.
> Luke McCown.
> 
> Cade McNown.
> 
> Stay away from QBs with the Mc... last name.


McNair
McLovin


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Cam needs 272 yards to break Manning's rookie passing record. These people saying Dalton deserves OROY because of the wins are MORONS.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LETS GO CHIEFS!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

All I want for Christmas is a Lions win.

Please :$


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



WWF said:


> Cam needs 272 yards to break Manning's rookie passing record. These people saying Dalton deserves OROY because of the wins are MORONS.


My bad, he only needs like 17. Cam needs 278 pass yds to be 1st player in NFL history w/ 4000+ pass yds & 10+ rush TDs in a season.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

THAT'S THE RECORD~!

Cam's fucking amazing.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Palmer throws a pick!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Fucking Bills.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LOLBILLS. The stadium's like half-empty.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Buffalo's kicker :lmao


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Bills miss another field goal, LMFAO.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LAFELL IS A MOTHERFUCKIN' BEAST. 91 YARD TOUCHDOWN CATCH!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Bills should be winning this game.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

TD BILLS!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Miami is up 17 on the Patriots. Yeah NE is really scary. They'll come back, but that defense is going to get them knocked out early in the playoffs.

99 yd TD by Cruz. WTF.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

i don't honestly buy into NE. i actually don't think there is a dangerous AFC team, but i just needed to hype them up to cope with monday night's conspiracy.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

CRUZIN.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

TD BILLS!! 17-7!

Now just need Chiefs to get a lead and hold on to it.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

lolbrowns


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> Miami is up 17 on the Patriots. Yeah NE is really scary. They'll come back, but that defense is going to get them knocked out early in the playoffs.
> 
> 99 yd TD by Cruz. WTF.


you told us miami was winning the afc east iirc so this isn't an indication or anything. it's just miami doing work.

i'm still laughing at all these teams screwed b/c barkley decided to try to win a title.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Jason Pierre-Paul's a beast. Jets caught a break earlier, too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I said the Dolphins were winning the AFC East? No fucking way. I said the Rams were winning the NFC West maybe, but not the Dolphins.

J E T S, Jets suck.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*






OH MY GOD


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The NFL has terrible athletes. I've heard idiots say this.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

God, I hope rob Chudzinski doesn't leave Carolina next season. He's fantastic.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Instant Karma said:


> OH MY GOD


Someone needs to make a GIF of this when a better quality video comes out.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



stadw0n306 said:


> Someone needs to make a GIF of this when a better quality video comes out.


It's been done.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

That just looks so fake, it's ridiculous.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



JBWinner said:


> It's been done.


Lol, sick!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

AP28.

fuck. 

edit: I hate the Viks, but I hate to see Elite players get hurt...especially the good guys.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Spiller is a god damn beast.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Mikey Damage said:


> AP28.
> 
> fuck.
> 
> edit: I hate the Viks, but I hate to see Elite players get hurt...especially the good guys.


I just saw the injury too. He won't be back next season most likely, at least not for the start.



stadw0n306 said:


> Spiller is a god damn beast.


No he's not. Come on.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> I said the Dolphins were winning the AFC East? No fucking way. I said the Rams were winning the NFC West maybe, but not the Dolphins.
> 
> J E T S, Jets suck.


you were joking and it was a couple of weeks back if it was you. someone in this thread was making the joke.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



IMPULSE said:


> you were joking and it was a couple of weeks back. someone in this thread was making the joke.


Oh ok, yeah that sounds more like me then.

Jets/Giants is incredibly boring. I blame the Jets. They look so damn slow offensively.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> I just saw the injury too. He won't be back next season most likely, at least not for the start.
> 
> 
> 
> No he's not. Come on.


He has been today.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> Oh ok, yeah that sounds more like me then.
> 
> Jets/Giants is incredibly boring. I blame the Jets. They look so damn slow offensively.


I blame Sanchez. Most other QBs would be doing amazing with that defense and those receivers.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LOLTebow.

HE SUCKS!


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Jesus Christ, Carolina owns. Every damn kid in the endzone is going to get a ball by the end of this.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Carolina/Tampa is a close game imo.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Aid180 said:


> I blame Sanchez. Most other QBs would be doing amazing with that defense and those receivers.


I don't think it's all Sanchez at all. Their skilled position players are all average really. Green, Burress, Holmes. Very average players. Jets D has really fallen off this year too. They can't stop the run.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

SKELTON is great unlike TEBOW he gives me the desired results. I want the Bengals to win and SKELTON goes out of his way to make it happen. TEBOW is being real useless right now. Unless the Browns have some kind of magic going on, TEBOW better TEBOW fast. I need to stop calling games b/c bad stuff happens when I do.

HOLMES has the clutch gene. Still an idiot though. Antonio Brown makes up for his mistake.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

If Tebow pulls the TEBOW in 8 minutes I'll believe. Buffalo is too good though.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

it's a shame they gave up in the middle of the season


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Like I said, Buffalo is just too damn good. TEBOW TAINT.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

:lmao Tebow.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Fuck i hate when they hand it off on 4th and inches, WHY DO THEY DO THIS?? QB SNEAK THE FUCKING THING.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

he's coming back down to earth. i think the team must have been deflated after getting beat at home. teams are just not making the mistakes they made against the broncos earlier and the defense isn't as good as people thought it was. if the broncos don't make the playoff i'm going to die of laughter. espn will probably be mad about their plans for TEBOW's playoff debut.

hey dh the steelers ran good today. charlie also looked decent, i'm now even madder that he didn't play monday. it took me until today to finally get back on a steelers board.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LMAO TEBOW


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

WOW. Buffalo is awesome. They are fucking Tebow up. BACK TO BACK TAINT.

For sure, IMPULSE. This defense was vastly overrated. They played really average to bad teams during their winning streak. It still gives Denver hope they're going in the right direction, but the Broncos are still a ways away.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

i want to see skip's reaction. here goes another week of TEBOW except it'll be bashing instead of praise.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

He's never had a 3 INT game. Not shocked Buffalo was the team to do it.

In other news, NE has comeback. Pretty sure this also shocks no one.

edit: That was actually a fumble, so it can't be an INT, but it is. But then he later throws a legit 3rd INT. Officially it's 4 INTs.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

TOUCHDOWN BOWE!!!!1


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LOL Browns.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

wow i really feel for rex ryan :/


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

browns are so bad.

next week is the bengals game to lose. i actually don't care about the division. but i really would like the bengals to make it over the jets.

i can't feel bad for someone when someone who predicts superbowls and his team is blowing wildcard spots. lower your expectations rex. promise a .500 season.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

FUCK THEY BLOCKED THE FIELD GOAL.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



stadw0n306 said:


> FUCK THEY BLOCKED THE FIELD GOAL.


Who is they?


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> Who is they?


Raiders.

Going into OT.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

DALTON > AFC North.

That's the new wagon hop on it or else. Raiders are really awful. ORTON pulled a TEBOW and got his team into OT.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

fuck this, gameover.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

No playoffs for the Chiefs, .


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

So glad the Raiders won. I was convinced they were scared of the Playoffs for a second which would be unfortunate.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

It was amazing your team did as well as they did this year stadwon. Injuries killed KC and Haley was an awful coach. You beat GB. Next year man.

Anthony Spencer is worthless.

Well this Dallas/Philly game is now pointless. It has no meaning. Eagles are eliminated. I mean I'm assuming since the Jets can't do shit and just gave up a safety that game is over.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

And Romo might have a broken right hand? Merry Christmas Dallas.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The Giants beat the Jets?!?! They are still in the running to win the Division?!?! Whoa! 

Its a Christmas Miracle!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

You pretty much won the division when Romo's hand hit Babin's helmet. I'll be shocked if it's not broken. Either way, it's his throwing hand. Dallas can't do shit without Romo, and they often can't do shit with him.

So yeah Merry Christmas New York.

edit: Well his hand is just bruised, but that thing is really swollen. We'll see what's up next week.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Well AP only has an ankle sprain, it'll keep him out for the Vikings next game but that's all.

Hit looked nastier than the actual injury, similar to the Knox hit.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

His next game is the last of the season. He'd miss more than just one game if this had happened earlier. I don't believe it's just an ankle sprain.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Well, if Atlanta loses out and Chicago wins out, Chicago makes the playoffs. I still have some hope... :side:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Well even if Romo's injury was more serious to the point that they had to play McGee, it still wouldn't be an easy game. The Giants are terrible against backup QBs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TripleG said:


> Well even if Romo's injury was more serious to the point that they had to play McGee, it still wouldn't be an easy game. The Giants are terrible against backup QBs.


:lmao

Neither of us has any faith in our team. We have good reason. Our teams aren't very good.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

If only the Eagles held two 4th quarter leads, Cowboys would be done as would the Giants.Well that's how the cookie crumbles.If Romo play horrible next week, the Cowboys lose that will be great.Giants will probably lose first round of the playoffs some kind of incentive.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> His next game is the last of the season. He'd miss more than just one game if this had happened earlier. I don't believe it's just an ankle sprain.


Not much in the way of news that it's their last game next week, it is however confirmed that it's a knee sprain at this time pending something more substantial being discovered later this evening via the MRI.

Considering the fact people were proclaiming he'd be out to start next season.:no:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Yo i wonder if darelle revis now has heard of victor CRUZ considering the man had a 99 yr td today 

oh and rex lick em


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

His knee bent in a gruesome manner. It looked about as serious an injury as can happen. If it's an ACL injury, that can take up to a year to rehab. He could easily miss some games at the start of next season.

GD, Revis wasn't covering Cruz on that play. Revis did his job all day from what I saw. Too bad the rest of the Jets aren't as good as he is. Wonder what the Rex bravado will be now though going forward.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

C'mon bad tackling there, if they make the tackle when he catches the ball, take those 7 points away.Giants played ok, but Cowboys and Giants are playing like teams who don't deserve a playoff spot at all.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



ho ho inc said:


> C'mon bad tackling there, if they make the tackle when he catches the ball, take those 7 points away.Giants played ok, but Cowboys and Giants are playing like teams who don't deserve a playoff spot at all.


No NFC East team is good this year. This was Philly's division to lose and they blew it. Turnovers killed your team this year. When the Giants and Cowboys wind up getting knocked out, it'll be because their defenses are terrible.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Well facts are facts.I tell you right now Eagles most dangerous team in NFC and division winner next year.Fix secondary and we are set.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The facts are the Eagles turned the ball over a ton this year which led to losses that should've been wins. Eagles more dangerous than Green Bay? Homer talk.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

i didnt say revis was covering him, but revis better recognize cruz burned the jets today, period.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I mean for next year.I am from Delaware yeah so some homer talk.The Eagles are young, talented, with tweaks here or there SB run no doubt.Watch Celek killing the Cowboys with a TE screen.How many TE's do that?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



GD said:


> i didnt say revis was covering him, but revis better recognize cruz burned the jets today, period.


I bet he noticed the 99 yd TD. Don't worry.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

whenever revis talks shit, he ends up eating his own words. i remember he called randy moss a slouch last year and then...


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Up to that point Revis did stop some close catches.Even after that he played well, so players get exposed at times, no one is unbreakable to beat.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Vick is too injury prone for the Eagles to ever make a serious run tbh.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Better protection which the Eagles are doing better since the start of the season.I just think the Eagles weapons on offense can hide their weaknesses at times.When you face a team that can score 2 TDS real quick, you defense plays better.Trust me Eagles make playoffs next year.You can tell the Eagles players are angry,as they are putting some hits on the Cowboy players.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Apparently brandon jacobs said to rex ryan you can shut up now fatboy :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Eagles will go as far as McCoy can take them.

Btw, why is Vick still in the game? You're out of the playoffs and up 17. Seems to stupid to put an at risk QB to more risk as seen in that last hit.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Pride...Pride..Pride..the Eagles want to show this the real Eagles not the team people saw earlier in the season.I commend Andy for letting him play, he might come out if the Eagles score again though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Sounds like an absolutely stupid thing to play for.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

jacobs shut the fuck up and stop going down to that toe sucker fat fucks level.

oh and sure, everyone gets exposed, but if you gonna call a man a slouch and then get beat like that, sit the fuck down and never talk again


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Philly doesn't look that good. Dallas is playing Stephen McGee, a terrible QB. Philly needs a better offensive line more than they need anything.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

McCoy's got 1,200+ behind that shitty o-line. Think of the damage he can do with an average/good one in front of him.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Yeah McCoy is by far their best offensive weapon. Great receiver too.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Still the Eagles were hungry to hurt someone, Romo is hurt due to the pass rush from the birds.Owner of the Cowboys looks stressed out, I love it!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LIONS IN THE PLAYOFFS! LIONS IN THE PLAYOFFS! LIONS IN THE PLAYOFFS!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Lions are simple to find out, keep Megatron away from the ball,and that's how you beat the Lions.Defense awesome which keeps them in games, but if they had Best, Lions could make a run in the playoffs.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The Cowboys looked pathetic today. Even though the game didn't matter, the players should at least show up and try to win.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

^Yeah keep the starters in to at least the 3rd quarter.I hope it bites them in the ass next week.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The Cowboys are playing with no passion right now. Its obvious they don't care, and why should they given the playoff situation? 

I don't think Romo's injury will be that big a deal come next week. They didn't let him come back knowing that this game was meaningless and it wasn't worth the risk. No broken bones and the swelling will be treated well throughout the week. 

Giants, the Cowboys playing today are NOT what you'll be facing next week. You better come ready to play.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Aid180 said:


> The Cowboys looked pathetic today. Even though the game didn't matter, the players should at least show up and try to win.


Stephen McGee would make pretty much every team look pathetic. Come on. He's terrible.

Cowboys D is awful, but this shouldn't be news to anyone who has watched them.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

So all the 49ers have to do is beat the Rams and they get the second seed. Yeah buddy.


----------



## sjones8

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Rex Ryan is a fat-headed blowhard!!!!!


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Need a Packers win tomorrow so the Falcons can get in the playoffs.

Go Pack Go!


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

goodbye seattle!!! i guess lynch's skittles were stale today lol


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



99FELONIEZ said:


> goodbye seattle!!! i guess lynch's skittles were stale today lol


I don't know. Considering Lynch was the first man to score a rushing TD against the Niners this year and he got a 100 yards rushing is pretty good. Seattle nearly had the win. It certainly wasn't Lynch's fault they lost. Oh well, another win for San Francisco.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

i feel sick saying this but next week needs to be bubble screen city. hines needs 5 bubble screens to get 1000 catches. or he'll attempt to come back next year.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*The Bengals playoffs started last week and they came through and did so again today. Next week tells the tale though. I feel good about it either way. *


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Aid180 said:


> I don't know. Considering Lynch was the first man to score a rushing TD against the Niners this year and he got a 100 yards rushing is pretty good. Seattle nearly had the win. It certainly wasn't Lynch's fault they lost. Oh well, another win for San Francisco.


lol i know it wasn't lynch's fault. I was just givin him shit for running through the niners & still comin up short. BUT DAMN THANK YOU LARRY GRANT


----------



## The_Great_One_316

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Raiders make the playoffs with a win next week and a Bengals loss or a Broncos loss. Can't wait to go to that Chargers game next week. The Black Hole is going to be rowdy.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



The_Great_One_316 said:


> Raiders make the playoffs with a win next week and a Bengals loss or a Broncos loss. Can't wait to go to that Chargers game next week. The Black Hole is going to be rowdy.


Wouldn't it be a shock if Kyle Orton played spoiler to the Broncos next week. It can certainly happen. The Raiders can be a great team if they fix their penalty issues.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I didn't see the 49ers game due to work but I heard it wasn't pretty. A win is a win but this is what I got from what I've been reading and hearing: 
1. Our Red Zone Offense continues to suck balls 
2. We continue to struggle in Seattle due to the 12th man. 
3. Marshawn Lynch summoned the power of Skittles and snapped both our 100-yard rushing streak and no rushing TDs streak. 

Darn. Got to give him props though and he deserves a contract extension. I'm sick and tired of these field goals though. We are not going to win a shootout against the Saints and Packers in the Playoffs with them. I do trust our amazing defense to contain those teams though but that's about it.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



chronoxiong said:


> I didn't see the 49ers game due to work but I heard it wasn't pretty. A win is a win but this is what I got from what I've been reading and hearing:
> 1. Our Red Zone Offense continues to suck balls
> 2. We continue to struggle in Seattle due to the 12th man.
> 3. Marshawn Lynch summoned the power of Skittles and snapped both our 100-yard rushing streak and no rushing TDs streak.
> 
> Darn. Got to give him props though and he deserves a contract extension. I'm sick and tired of these field goals though. We are not going to win a shootout against the Saints and Packers in the Playoffs with them. I do trust our amazing defense to contain those teams though but that's about it.


You've pretty much nailed it. The 49'ers this year reminds me a lot of the Chiefs from last year. Both teams seem to have come from nowhere in a generally weak division, focusing on the run and having their average QB with potential not screw up the game with interceptions. Once the QB goes back to his old ways, the team is done. Unless the Niners can produce in the redzone, they won't stand a chance against a team that does like Atlanta or Detroit. The Niners can go far, but the little things may hold them back.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



ho ho inc said:


> Lions are simple to find out, keep Megatron away from the ball,and that's how you beat the Lions.Defense awesome which keeps them in games, but if they had Best, Lions could make a run in the playoffs.


Smith is more then fine as a RB. And the Lions have more then Megatron. Burleson, Young, Scheffler, Pettigrew, etc. Their offense can keep them in games, and if their D plays as well as they did today teams better watch out.

EDIT: Oh, I almost forgot:

PLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYOFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFSSSSSSSSSSS BIIIIIIIIIITTTTTTTTTTTCCCCCCCCCCCHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



chronoxiong said:


> I didn't see the 49ers game due to work but I heard it wasn't pretty. A win is a win but this is what I got from what I've been reading and hearing:
> 1. Our Red Zone Offense continues to suck balls
> 2. We continue to struggle in Seattle due to the 12th man.
> 3. Marshawn Lynch summoned the power of Skittles and snapped both our 100-yard rushing streak and no rushing TDs streak.
> 
> Darn. Got to give him props though and he deserves a contract extension. I'm sick and tired of these field goals though. We are not going to win a shootout against the Saints and Packers in the Playoffs with them. I do trust our amazing defense to contain those teams though but that's about it.


i agree with you except #2. the seattle's crowd didn't do shit to the niners. Detroit's crowd was waaaaaayyyy worse than seattle's delusional crowd


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

to all the 49er brethren....MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Aid180 said:


> You've pretty much nailed it. The 49'ers this year reminds me a lot of the Chiefs from last year. Both teams seem to have come from nowhere in a generally weak division, focusing on the run and having their average QB with potential not screw up the game with interceptions. Once the QB goes back to his old ways, the team is done. Unless the Niners can produce in the redzone, they won't stand a chance against a team that does like Atlanta or Detroit. The Niners can go far, but the little things may hold them back.


We have already contained the Lions and that was in Detroit. I'm sure we can contain them again especially at home. Atlanta is okay though but I can see their inconsistencies. The 49ers main obvious weakness right now is the Red Zone Offense. I really dont know how they are going to fix it. Vernon Davis is good but Jimmy Graham and Rob Gronkowski is making him look like a decent TE only. Michael Crabtree is the only legit WR that can catch passes and there isn't much left to depend on. No need to mention about Braylon Edwards because it seems like he's not even playing even though he is. This is a big concern and now I'm worried.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Yeah, I can't see us winning a playoff game with the offense playing like this. The D will always keep us close but there needs to be a major change in the redzone if we want to really contend.

I'm not THAT worried though, this year already surpassed my expectations by a wide margin, everything that happens from now on (except injuries) is a positive. I also have faith in Harbaugh and Roman, the few times we have opened up the offense we have looked good.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

On a day rich with history & tradition like Christmas, it seems perfect that Green Bay Packers Vs. Chicago Bears in Legendary Lambeau Field is the game tonight. Awesome.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

So AP tore his ACL and MCL. Like I and others stated, this injury could keep him out the early part of next season. That's about as bad an injury as can happen. Only thing worse would be a ruptured patella tendon along with those ligaments.

The playoff races aren't as good as I hoped they would be. There will be a lot of pointless games next week. I like that Dallas has a meaningful game that amounts to a playoff game next week though. As I have been all year pretty much, I'm not confident in this team.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'm hoping that the 49ers game is meaningless.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I can't believe there is an announcer pissing me off more than Jerry Lawler on a Monday night, but Jon Gruden is running away with it.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

lolanta. Julio Jones was drafted to make their offense better, but it's gotten worse. Oh, and I'm confident either the Giants or the Cowboys can beat Atlanta, even though neither are great.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Only 7 yards to go!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Record broken with a TD!!! 

How perfect that works out.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Congrats to Brees. (Y)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

congrats drew


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Congrats to D Brees. Class act.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'm always proud wearing my Brees jersey on game day, but that was right behind the Super Bowl. Amazing. On Monday night, in New Orleans, against their fiercest rival on a hot streak, and on a touchdown pass to the guy he rallied to get on the team. The reaction in the Dome was massive. I don't get to see many Saints games unfortunately, so I'm REALLY fucking glad I got to actually watch that.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



DH said:


> lolanta. Julio Jones was drafted to make their offense better, but it's gotten worse. Oh, and I'm confident either the Giants or the Cowboys can beat Atlanta, even though neither are great.




What the hell? How has it made it worse? Mularkey is a terrible redzone coordinator (frankly always has been) but I fail to see how theirr offense is "worse."

Defense gave it away tonight but by no means does that take away from the whooping the Saints put on tonight. Congrats to Brees. Can't even hate.

And FWIW...

2010: 16th in Total O YPG, 13th in Passing YPG, 5th in PPG
2011: 13th in Total O YPG, 9th in Passing YPG, 7th in PPG

So, statistically, you only have PPG which is... by a point. Failing to see how it's worse.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

when you win less games everything is perceived as worse than what it really is. no one really talks about the falcons so people assume they fell off.

hines ward 1000 catches. i already gave up on bengals/ravens game. the nfl flexing has fucked everything up and it's extremely possible that the bengals will clinch before they even play now which means they will lose.


----------



## JBLoser

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



IMPULSE said:


> when you win less games everything is perceived as worse than what it really is. no one really talks about the falcons so people assume they fell off.


Sad but true.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Congrats to Brees. Can't happen to a nicer guy. 

As for the Falcons, I can't quite put my finger on what is wrong with them this year compared to last. Watching every game, they seem to play the same. I think they might have played harder opponents this year, but even that is a stretch. Ever since that blowout against Green Bay in the playoffs last season, Atlanta has seemed to be much shakier. The beginning of the season was really rough for White and Ryan in particular. The last few games have really boosted their stats and hid the lackluster start they had. Atlanta has had playoff chances every year since Ryan has been there thanks to an easier division than someone like Detroit or Cleveland (dealing with Vikings, Packers, and Bears that have made it ti the playoffs and Steelers, Ravens, and Bengals who have made it to the playoffs). Atlanta plays Carolina and Tampa Bay twice a year. For Atlanta, since Ryan had arrived, they have generally been considered weaker teams. I'd rather play the Bucs and Panthers (which may change in a year or two if the Panthers can get some defensive players that can help Cam, aka, ROTY) twice a year than the Steelers and the Ravens or the Jets and the Patriots twice a year. 

I guess what I am trying to say is that Atlanta is a very balanced team. They have a solid pass, run, defense, and special teams. However, not one of them is overly great. Ryan is a good QB, but he might not be able to win a game on throwing alone. Turner is a solid back, but he doesn't have the explosive speed, ability to cut, and hands that makes him a game changer like McCoy, Johnson, or MJD do. The defense has a very weak secondary headlined by an undersized Grimes, but they have a good linebacker core and a good set of DEs. Balanced teams will put up a fight and do well, but unless they become great with something, they won't go far. Atlanta is still a good team, just not good enough to win the games that matter.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



JBWinner said:


> What the hell? How has it made it worse? Mularkey is a terrible redzone coordinator (frankly always has been) but I fail to see how theirr offense is "worse."
> 
> Defense gave it away tonight but by no means does that take away from the whooping the Saints put on tonight. Congrats to Brees. Can't even hate.
> 
> And FWIW...
> 
> 2010: 16th in Total O YPG, 13th in Passing YPG, 5th in PPG
> 2011: 13th in Total O YPG, 9th in Passing YPG, 7th in PPG
> 
> So, statistically, you only have PPG which is... by a point. Failing to see how it's worse.


You didn't mention rushing there. You'd think having Julio Jones & Roddy White would stretch the field, yet Michael Turner hasn't averaged more than 3.6 ypc in each of the past 5 games. They're 20th in the league in Rushing YPG, which isn't good for a team who wants to pound the ball every game and try to control the clock. 

Apparently the stats are proving me wrong, but from what I can tell, they _should_ be able to go toe to toe with the Saints in a shootout, but last night proved otherwise. Even with 2 interceptions and going against a shaky defense they were unable to keep up.

Oh, and I also didn't mention the defense, which I hope you can agree is bad. It's weird because they have numerous skilled players (Grimes, Weatherspoon, Lofton, Babineaux, Abraham all come to mind), yet they have been less than stellar, which I'm going to blame on their defensive coordinator, who should be fired because they weren't tackling well at all last night, and the soft zones they always play just don't work. And their top-ranked run defense has taken a few blows in recent weeks. 

And I'm sure I don't need to remind you about the money you've wasted on Ray Edwards and Dunta Robinson. Both are shit.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Kevin Acee of the San Diego Union-Tribune reports that Rams owner Stan Kroenke plans to fire head coach Steve Spagnuolo after the season. According to Union-Tribune, it is “all but certain” that Spagnuolo will join Andy Reid’s staff as the Eagles’ defensive coordinator. 

There has been and will be much speculation regarding the future of Juan Castillo. The first-year coordinator's season was fraught with early struggles, but his defense has played well of late, allowing just 12 points per game during a three-game winning streak.

Spagnuolo served as an Eagles assistant from 1999-2006, working with the linebackers and defensive backs, before taking a job as defensive coordinator with the New York Giants. 

In Spagnuolo’s first season on the job in New York, his defensive scheme helped beat Tom Brady and the then 18-0 New England Patriots in Super Bowl XLII. After his second season with the Giants, Spagnuolo filled the Rams’ head coaching vacancy but has gone just 10-37 at the helm.

Acee writes that Kroenke plans to bring in Chargers’ current GM A.J. Smith, who is likely to be fired by San Diego after another underachieving season. Smith is then expected to hire Jon Gruden as his head coach in St. Louis. Acee’s sources said that Gruden plans to return to coaching in 2012 and ESPN – Gruden’s current employer – is aware of and prepared for the move.

Just reports if the Eagles rehire Spagnuolo man the Eagles are looking great.He was on Reid's staff with the all good years we killed offensives coming into our house.If he becomes DC, you know Andy will let with trust his decisions with bringing or letting go of defensive players.I love it, I hope this happens!


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Wanna see the Dalton-Green connection in the playoffs! Hopefully they beat the ravens, if not the raiders and jets have to lose.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Congratulations to Brees. He's endured so much, and I'm sure the Chargers have long since regretted letting him go. Also, much props to Marino for showing class and giving it up to Brees.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

With Brees breaking the regular season passing yardage mark, they were debating on ESPN if Brees is an all time top 10 QB. They all said no, but he's getting up there. So who does everyone here have in their top 10 all time QB's?

Mine are in no order, except Joe Montana at #1.

1. Joe Montana
Tom Brady
Peyton Manning
Dan Marino
John Elway
Brett Favre
Johnny Unitas
Steve Young
Troy Aikman
Roger Staubach

It's harder to include the real old school guys though. Mainly because I never saw them. But everyone raves on Johnny U, and I believe the hype. Because after all these years lots of people are still on his nuts.


Edit: Here are the 2011 Season Pro Bowl Rosters.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

That isn't actually a bad roster considering its the Pro Bowl, and no one cares and the selection process is stupid. Joe Staley (who was beaten like a drum by Connor Barwin and DeMarcus Ware) and Dashon Goldson (who doesn't know how to wrap-up a ball-carrier) making the team while Navarro Bowman didn't is lolworthy though.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

shut up.

this thread is the now the anticipation of hines ward 1000 catch. i really need this to occur, so much that i'll tolerate bubble screens on my screen. if hines gets it well then he'll probably retire. if not he'll continue until he can't and he probably has another year, and another year will lessen everything.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Pro Bowl roster is funny. Manning over Stafford is laughable. Stafford has 10 more TD's and 2 less INT's. You wonder sometimes.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

career year for eli, but i agree, stafford over eli for the pro bowl.

oh and victor cruz got fucking snubbed.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

name recognition > actual play. it's very simple.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'm happy Forte, Tillman, Briggs, and Urlacher all made the Pro Bowl this year. I agree that Stafford should have made the cut, but it's hard with so many great QBs playing in the NFC. Rodgers, Brees, and Manning are all great candidates. Stafford probably would have made it if it weren't for that mid season dive with the glove.


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Love that the 49ers got 8 Pro Bowlers, but I'm hoping none of them will be there and that we'll be heading to Indianapolis instead for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

when you have to skip the pro bowl, then you know you are a fucking boss


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*Meh, pro bowl really means squat... All-Pro is where it's at.*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Aldon Smith got snubbed.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The Pro Bowl is a joke. We shouldn't even discuss it. Eli plays in New York. Of course he'll get a ton of votes.

Anyway, the AFC is such a clusterfuck. I wanted the NFC to be the same way so this last weekend would be crazy, but it still should be pretty wild.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Kinda late, but I'm glad the Colts won. Hope we can still get that first pick though, these garbage wins mean nothing now, just glad we didn't go 0-16.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Kinda late, but I'm glad the Colts won. Hope we can still get that first pick though, these garbage wins mean nothing now, just glad we didn't go 0-16.


Sums it up, I'd rather Rams beat Niners so we can still beat Jags but meh, 3-13 and 2-14, no big difference, but big difference between 1st and 2nd pick this year.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Kinda late, but I'm glad the Colts won. Hope we can still get that first pick though, these garbage wins mean nothing now, just glad we didn't go 0-16.





DallasClark said:


> Sums it up, I'd rather Rams beat Niners so we can still beat Jags but meh, 3-13 and 2-14, no big difference, but big difference between 1st and 2nd pick this year.


Do you guys think St. Louis or Minnesota would draft Luck if they got the first pick? I can't imagine St. Louis doing it after drafting Bradford just last year. Minnesota might if they could, but they already have Ponder and Webb at QB from the last two drafts.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

They'd get the motherload for Luck. People were saying 3 first rounders could be gotten for him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Minny would keep him and likely try to trade Ponder and the Rams would likely draft him just to trade him or they would try to trade Bradford instead.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Yeah a team isn't just going to draft someone else because they don't need a QB. If they don't need Luck they will trade down or draft Luck and trade him. Or they'll trade whoever they currently got at QB.


----------



## GOON

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I doubt the Rams will give up on Sam Bradford this early. The dude has absolutely zero weapons on offense and it's hard a QB to flourish when he has nobody to throw it to. Honestly, I don't see Luck ending up on either the Colts or Rams when the 2012 season begins. If Peyton Manning is healthy then I can't see the first overall pick riding the bench. Plus, I don't see Andrew Luck wanting to sit behind Peyton. His father, Oliver Luck, is a well-known and respected man in Football and I can see him pulling an Archie Manning and trying to get his son into the best situation. Needless to say, the Colts nor the Rams are the best situation for him.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

It has nothing to do with giving up on Sam Bradford though. The fact is that pick is money, regardless if you want Luck or not. A team isn't just going to draft someone else and let Luck fall in the draft. If they aren't wanting Luck they will get a hell of a lot for him instead.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Hoping for a Lions win, 9ers loss/Saints win, or ATL loss this weekend. Giants, Cowboys, and 49ers all are winnable games for the Lions imo but going to NO is about the last thing I want to see right now.

I agree with the Pro Bowl being questionable, Suh not making it and columnists saying he had a "sophmore slump" is laughable, sometimes I wonder if people are watching games. 

That said, I have watched every Lions game the past 2 years and Stafford did not get snubbed, he is not better than Eli Manning by any stretch. Cutler and Romo are arguable over Stafford too. Stafford is good but I question how much of him you've been watching if you put him 3rd in the NFC. If he was that good we would've won the 49ers or Atlanta game, the defense certainly gave him more than enough chances to put points up and he has the offensive weapons.

I'm somewhat surprised the Pats have the 2nd highest odds to win the Super Bowl right now on betting sites, I just don't see it at all, especially with their defense. I'm taking the Ravens or Steelers to win the AFC and Super Bowl.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

ben is probably going to play. meh. team really needs me to tell them that if the jets lose then be prepared to rest. b/c the bengals won't win if they don't have too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Not sure which bandwagon I'm gonna jump on after Dallas loses in New York Sunday. I'll be pulling for a Saints/Niners NFC Championship for sure, assuming it's possible. Don't really care about the AFC. I'd even be cool with the Patriots making the Super Bowl.


----------



## Wryder

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'm pulling for a 49ers/Texans Super Bowl, but I don't think that's gonna happen. More likely, we'll see Saints/Patriots.

If it comes down to Saints/Texans, my marriage may be in trouble. I told my wife if that happens, I won't talk to her for the two weeks leading up to the game and that I'll divorce her if the Saints win. She's a big Saints fan, so I think this is totally fair.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Super Bowl 46 = the Saints vs. the Green Bay Rat Pack.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> Not sure which bandwagon I'm gonna jump on after Dallas loses in New York Sunday. I'll be pulling for a Saints/Niners NFC Championship for sure, assuming it's possible. Don't really care about the AFC. *I'd even be cool with the Patriots making the Super Bowl.*


Well won't we all?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

lol I still think watching the Pats against Packers in the Superbowl would be hilarious. It would be like that Baylor and Washington game, except double the amount of points and passing TDs.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> Not sure which bandwagon I'm gonna jump on after Dallas loses in New York Sunday. I'll be pulling for a Saints/Niners NFC Championship for sure, assuming it's possible. Don't really care about the AFC. I'd even be cool with the Patriots making the Super Bowl.


Only way the 49ers/saints happens is in the divisional round.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Because I'm bored, here are my final predictions for Week 17 and the final playoff seedings: 

- Whether Brady is 100% or not, I think the Pats are going to beat the Bills, getting revenge for what happened earlier in the season, and the top seed will belong to them. 

- Big Ben or No Big Ben, I think the Steelers will stomp the Browns & the Bengals will beat the Ravens, allowing for the Steelers to take that 2nd seed. 

- Miami will beat the Jets, crush their already slim playoff hopes, and hopefully shut Rex Ryan up for good. 

- Really tough call for Denver/KC. That might be the most interesting game of the week (except for G-Men/Cowboys, but I'll get into that later). Denver gets in with either a win or a Raiders loss. But the Raiders are playing a less than impressive San Diego team, so Tebow better be ready to play at his best because Orton is going to want to prove himself against the team that cut him earlier in the season. I'll go ahead and predict that Denver will get into the playoffs when Sunday is over. 

- Despite having nothing to play for, I believe the Texans will play hard to try and knock division rivals, the Titans, out of the playoff picture entirely and give inexperienced QB TJ Yates some much needed time on the field (though with their luck with QBs staying healthy, that might not even be wise). Texans win. 

- The 49ers will have an easy time with the Rams and secure their first round bye. Its hard to believe that as amazingly well as they've played, the Saints still have something to play for in Week 17,and even though I think they'll win, the 49ers' victory will take that crucial 2nd seed. Everything else is pretty much wrapped up in the NFC except for the East

- Main Event = Dallas Cowboys Vs. New York Giants. Oh boy, I have to take about this one. Losers go home & the Winners take the Division & head to the post season. Its playoff season already for these guys. 

Now personally, and I say this as a passionate Giants fan & extreme hater of the Cowboys, I feel neither team is much of a threat in the post season. Both teams have played very inconsistently this year (putting it mildly) and the East turned out to be the worst division for the NFC with a 9-7 record being the divisional champion and a less than 0.500 record team not even getting eliminated until last week. That's pretty sad. As for the teams specifically, except for the play of break out star Jason Pierre Paul & top notch veteran Damarcas Ware, both Defenses suck, especially in pass coverage. Just look at the last time they played each other. Both secondaries had more holes than Swiss Cheese. 

The real difference comes on the Offense. Now I think both QBs are really good. Eli Manning & Tony Romo lead their teams as best they can and both teams would be much worse off without them. I truly believe the Giants would be a 2-14 level team without Eli this season as he's had to carry an injury riddled team with a pitiful running game. And that's where the Cowboys have the advantage: More Offensive Weapons. As far as receivers go, I'll take Miles Austin & Dez Bryant over Hakeem Nicks & Mario Manningham any day. Seriously, I can't tell you how many times this year I've seen one of those two drop a sure touchdown pass and have it followed by the announcers saying "Eli Manning could not possibly throw that ball any better. They have to make those plays". Victor Cruz has made some stellar plays this year, but is also young & inconsistent, especially in his route running. Tight Ends, its the same deal. The inexperienced Jake Ballard started off great, but has been dropping a ton of passes lately, while Jason Witten is as dangerous as any Wide Receiver. The Running Game? Dallas has managed to do well with that despite injuries. They lost DeMarco Murray in the last Giants game, but Felix Jones still rushed for over a 100 yards & had a really good day. The Giants' running game, which has always been one of their strengths, has been weak sauce almost the entire year save for a couple big plays in the redzone. I don't know if its the blocking up front that's the problem (the O-Line has been a rough piece of patchwork this year too), but they just haven't been able to establish much of a ground game at all with the same guys they've had since their Super Bowl season (Jacobs & Bradshaw). So based on Offensive Weaponry, I have to give the edge to the Dallas Cowboys and I'll pick them to win because of it. It pains me to do it and I hope I'm wrong, but I say count on Dallas being the NFC East Champions this year. 

Some people will be making a deal about Romo's hand injury, but I don't think its anything serious. If anything, I felt like they pulled him out of a meaningless game last week to make sure it didn't become anything more serious, which was wise on their part. And I don't think last week was an indicator of anything. Yeah, the G-Men's D Played well, but that was one game after stinking up the joint for the last 7 or 8. They have to do a lot more to convince me they can stop Romo & the Cowboys because lets face it, that game was only one overthrown ball away from the Giants' D costing them the game because the coverage was beat...badly....again. And the Cowboys getting trounced by the Eagles meant nothing. Once the Giants won, it was obvious that they stopped trying, realizing that game was meaningless, so they took Romo out because they knew they would need him for next week. 

Another key factor here, and this has been a problem with the Giants for years, but THEY SUCK AT HOME!!! Look at this year. They beat Philly, Dallas, and the fucking Patriots on the Road (only time this season they have lost at home) and then at home they lose to the Skins, the Seahwks, & a Michael Vick-less Eagles team. Last week's win over the Jets counted as a Road win so who knows? Hang up Blue Banners instead of Green, and the Giants probably lose that game. Heck, look at their Super Bowl year where they were the Road Warriors. 11 Straight wins on the Road to win the Super Bowl....3-5 at home, some of those losses being pretty humiliating. Its downright disgraceful and I was nervous about the G-Men having to stay at home for the last 3 games of the season just based on their history at home. It just boggles my mind, but because its a home game, and that brings Big Blue Bad Juju for some reason, I gotta go ahead & predict the Cowboys. I pray to all that is holy that I'm wrong & I'll be shouting & cheering for my team tomorrow night, but I'm not feeling very confident. 


So after all that, final seeding for the playoffs will be: 

AFC: 
1st = Patriots
2nd = Steelers
3rd = Texans
4th = Broncos
5th = Ravens
6th = Bengals 

NFC
1st = Packers
2nd = 49ers
3rd = Saints
4th = Cowboys
5th = Lions 
6th = Falcons


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Ravens will win tomorrow.

Ravens will go to the Bowl.

Ravens/Niners rematch at the Bowl.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'm definitely excited to see the Denver vs. Kansas City game and Dallas vs. New York game. It will be interesting to see what happens to the teams in the playoffs. The only way I can see New York or Dallas going past the Wild Card round is if they get to face Atlanta. Detroit is also a very young and inconsistent team, but they have been hot lately while Atlanta has been becoming less warm.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I get the Panthers game again. *faps*

I fully expect a win to finish the season 7-9. Fuck yeah. I expected 4 wins. If Carolina avoids double-digit losses, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

So Golden Tate tweets to Mike McCarthy: "I wouldn't play Aaron Rodgers this Sunday. Simply because if Suh gets him, he literally might try to end his career. #hesdangerous"

Me personally, I think people are overexaggerating just a little bit about how "dangerous" Ndamukong Suh is.

But I love this quote from the NFL.com article: "As for Tate's inclusion of Ndamukong Suh as a major factor, it goes to show how the defensive lineman's reputation has changed over a calendar year. Last year at this time, he was seen as one of the best rookie defenders in recent memory. Now, he's the dirty guy who stomps people. Someone needs an image makeover."


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I get Jets/Dolphins and Panthers/Saints early games, Broncos/Chiefs and Falcons/Bucs as 4 o'clock games.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

All I get is Broncos/Chiefs @ 4. Fuck that, maan.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I get Titans/Texans @ 12 and another game on FOX but it just says "To Be Announced."
Chiefs/Broncos and Bucs/Falcons @ 3:15


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Only game i'm watching is the 49ers game.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

With McCoy inactive, Jones-Drew clinches the rushing title.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

It's his first one right?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I also believe Welker will end up with more yards than Jones-Drew, and Megatron too probably, when was the last time the NFL rushing champ had fewer yards than the receiving champ? Won't even get to 1600 yards to be champ?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Wes Welker & the GRONK have both had legendary seasons this year.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Rodgers is sitting today.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

They don't have anything to gain by playing him.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Last weekend. Can't wait. Hoping for a Steelers win, and at least a Ravens loss. New England losing would be nice too though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Sad that I've got to go months without CAM NEWTON TO STEVE SMITH!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

WWF you have an epic sig.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



WWF said:


> Sad that I've got to go months without CAM NEWTON TO STEVE SMITH!


Yeah, the football season comes and goes way too fast.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



WWF said:


> Sad that I've got to go months without CAM NEWTON TO STEVE SMITH!


Could always play madden.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

McCoy out sad, he had a real chance in breaking the seasons total rushing yards for the Eagles.Still he is getting into that legendary status with these records he is breaking..


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TKOK! said:


> Could always play madden.


Trust me, I do. Smitty's the leading receiver in the NFL in my franchise.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Wow, this thread is dead today.

Jake Delhomme sighting!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

that was a nice play by Alex Smith. lost his footing, then ran for a td.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

God the panthers defense sucks


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Yeah man, it's atrocious. So many injuries, too.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Well I geuss Brees makes a lot of defenses bad.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I don't see how they keep leaving receivers wide open in the middle of the field.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

if there defense was any good they'd probably be at least 500.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Um, they'll only be 1 game away from .500 if they win today. If Carolina had a good defense, they'd have 10+ wins.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I thought they were father under 500.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

6-9 right now. If they win, they'll be 7-9, winning 5 of their last 6 games.

Smitty broke the record for most catches by a Panther, Saints offense broke the record for most yards by any offense, Brees broke the record for the most completions in a season, Cam's just a few yards away from being the first rookie to pass for 4,000 yards & Sproles is closing in on most all-purpose yards in a season.

DIS GAME


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Can we just make Roughing the Brady an official rule and be done with it?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Illegal foul, touching Tom Brady. 15 yard penalty.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

When will these idiots learn?

You don't touch Tom Brady.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

How are the Pats down at the half to a team whose leading rusher currently is Ryan Fitzpatrick?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



-Mystery- said:


> How are the Pats down at the half to a team whose leading rusher currently is Ryan Fitzpatrick?


Because their leading rusher is also 20/28 for 246 yards and 2 TD's. 

Patriots aren't winning anything with that defense.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Pats realize they don't have home field wrapped up, right?


----------



## Near™

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The Lions need to keep it going, please.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

We're down by a touchdown heading into halftime, not like we can't win it.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Jones-Drew is winning the rushing title by a landslide. He was probably going to win before the games started but it's not even close now. 140 Yards thus far and 23 away from 1,600. Congrats to him.

Also, Jared Allen has 2.5 sacks today and is only 1.5 away from breaking the all time single season sacks record. Could be some history today.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

MJD locked it up when McCoy and Foster were held out of games, Gore would have needed 270+ today's yards as the next active rusher.

Graham just broke Kellen Winslow's TE receiving yards record in a season, Gronk's right there too.

Newton hand injury, Anderson warming up.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

isn't Demarcus Ware within like 4 sacks of the record too?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

And with that TD, Jimmy Graham just broke the all time record for receiving yards by a tight end. Wow.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

pretty much every record having to do with passing is gonna be broke in t he next few years.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Yep, they've castrated defenses ability to stop the pass.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Brees will probably break the record for most consecutive games with a td. That's a record i didn't think would be broken.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LOL @ Brady's rushing attempt.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*This just in... Jimmy Graham is pretty good.*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Steven Jackson got hurt.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Another sack and Jared Allen will be the all time sack leader for a single season.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

stevie got benched for having happy new years on his white t under his jersey that is probably the most harmless celebration hes done

oh and the man has the best celebrations ever :lmao


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Darren Sproles is 50 yards shy of the all-purpose yards record, he may get to 2,700.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

is allen tied for the sack record?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



JCarbo04 said:


> Another sack and Jared Allen will be the all time sack leader for a single season.


to bad he's on a crap team.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

jared allen should join the 49ers


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



JCarbo04 said:


> Another sack and Jared Allen will be the all time sack leader for a single season.


*To bad Allen doesn't have Favre to lay down like a bitch for him.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LOL Sabrina. Strahan was given that record. Sack record is meaningless anyway.



TKOK! said:


> to bad he's on a crap team.


They're not that bad. They just have to rebuild that defense and Ponder needs more experience. I mean they do suck, but they're not that far away from being good again. Assuming Ponder improves, they'll be a dangerous offense if they can get another WR to compliment Harvin. They've been competitive in most of their games.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Vikings have young anchors on both sides of the ball, just need OL and DB improvements, maybe another WR.

Jared Allen has 22 sacks, the record is 22.5.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

how is the sack record meaningless


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> LOL Sabrina. Strahan was given that record. Sack record is meaningless anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> They're not that bad. They just have to rebuild that defense and Ponder needs more experience. I mean they do suck, but they're not that far away from being good again. Assuming Ponder improves, they'll be a dangerous offense if they can get another WR to compliment Harvin.


Also assumming Peterson is still Peterson after his knee surgery. Vikings could be a pretty good team in a couple years i agree.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*Maybe because the "sack" didn't even exist until relatively recently? Who knows how many sacks were gotten in a single season in the seventies...*


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Jason Taylor just sacked Sanchez. Good to see Taylor get a sack in his final game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

pretty sure 30 or so odd years doesnt count as relatively recently

taylor didnt get a sack, he caused an interception however


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Vikings O-line is garbage right now, they have a poor receiving core and i'm more impressed with Webb than Ponder but they aren't quite as shitty as their record suggests. Still not a "good" team this year though.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



GD said:


> pretty sure 30 or so odd years doesnt count as relatively recently
> 
> taylor didnt get a sack, he caused an interception however


Yeah, Sanchez intentionally grounded into a INT.


----------



## Evilerk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Dear Bears...I rather have a 10th round pick then a 16th...do the right thing here


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



GD said:


> how is the sack record meaningless


LC has it. They didn't start keeping the sack as a stat until the early 80s. Deacon Jones would probably be the all time leader and they didn't even pass as much then. Sacks are also inflated because teams pass so much now. Then again all stats regarding passing are inflated now. 

Sacks are important in the flow of the game, but pressure and knockdowns are just as important and we don't keep those stats.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Amazing how the Lions are having a hard time with a Packers team who is sitting Rodgers, Woodson, and Matthews.

Also, I wonder what the Jets do at QB next year. I'm sure they'll either draft or look to sign a new guy.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

today's bets:

Demaryius Thomas and Ryan Mathews to both score touchdowns at anytime. 

Go Broncos!


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



GD said:


> pretty sure 30 or so odd years doesnt count as relatively recently
> 
> taylor didnt get a sack, he caused an interception however


*Sure it's relative. It's relative to how long professional football has existed. *


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

MrMister is Head Wound Manning or is ELIte Manning playing today?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



McQueen said:


> MrMister is Head Wound Manning or is ELIte Manning playing today?


He's playing the Dallas defense so I expect ELIte to show up. It was really lame how some of his passes hung in the air forever last game and no Dallas player could make a play.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



McQueen said:


> MrMister is Head Wound Manning or is ELIte Manning playing today?


That's going to be very interesting to me. I swear Eli and Romo are brothers. Not Eli and Peyton. Both can be elite, and can be big time clutch. But both could come in Grossman like as well. I'd bet on good Eli today though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Can someone tell me whether or not Rams have the tiebreaker with us?


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Can someone tell me whether or not Rams have the tiebreaker with us?


You guys will get the #1 pick losing to the Jags. So the Colts have the Luckbreaker.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Colts played an easier schedule, so have the tie-breaker.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Can someone tell me whether or not Rams have the tiebreaker with us?


*I'm pretty sure the Colts get the number one pick if they tie with the Rams*


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Can someone tell me whether or not Rams have the tiebreaker with us?


Yeah you guys do.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



JCarbo04 said:


> That's going to be very interesting to me. I swear Eli and Romo are brothers. Not Eli and Peyton. Both can be elite, and can be big time clutch. But both could come in Grossman like as well. I'd bet on good Eli today though.


I expect Romo to have a good game despite his badly bruised hand. This means he'll probably shit the bed. If bad Romo shows up then Dallas has zero chance.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

peyton manning according to various jets fans


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

^^^I hope they plan on giving us their whole defense if they wnat him. :lmao

FUCK YOU COLLIE. WE AINT WINNING THIS SHIT.

2 years ago we had a chance of going 16-0, it wasn't all about winning then, so it especially shouldn't be all about winning when we have a chance at the best prospect QB since Peyton.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I have a friend who is going to be the angriest person outside of Texas if The Cowboys get owned tonight.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LOLSanchez! Good bye, and good riddance!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



McQueen said:


> I have a friend who is going to be the angriest person outside of Texas is Cowboys get owned tonight.


I expect them to lose with that defense and Romo's throwing hand badly bruised. I have to expect Romo plays well because that's our only chance. Let's be realistic though, neither Dallas nor New York is doing shit in the playoffs. Both teams suck.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

What will happen is is Romo will have the game of his career. The Dallas defense will suck so it'll be a close game. Headwound Manning will lead them down for the game winning field goal. The kicker will miss, but Garret ice'd him and then on the second try he'll nail it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

:lmao YEAH MARK


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*Headwound Sanchez... thank you!*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TKOK! said:


> What will happen is is Romo will have the game of his career. The Dallas defense will suck so it'll be a close game. Headwound Manning will lead them down for the game winning field goal. The kicker will miss, but Garret ice'd him and then on the second try he'll nail it.


:lmao

This is exactly what will happen.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> I expect them to lose with that defense and Romo's throwing hand badly bruised. I have to expect Romo plays well because that's our only chance. Let's be realistic though, neither Dallas nor New York is doing shit in the playoffs. Both teams suck.


I agree. Sorry bro.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

And the Colts win the Luck sweepstakes.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Urlacher is hurting bad.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Unlacher.  That looked bad.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Jason Taylor TD!.... Taken away.. Tough breaks for Taylor today in his final game. Robbed of a sack and now a TD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

woulda been a great ending for taylors career


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*Man, if Taylor had ran out of bounds after that "fumble" recovery the play couldn't have been challenged. Damn *


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

GRONK AND HIS 17 TOUCHDOWNS~!


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Anybody watching this Redskins-Eagles game? How is Philly's lead not bigger than ten by now?


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

5,476, 46 TD to end the year for Brees. Ridiculous.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



The Absolute said:


> Anybody watching this Redskins-Eagles game? How is Philly's lead not bigger than ten by now?


*That's how the Dream Team rolls.*


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

santanio holmes benched and not even watching his team play on the bench. what a fucking waste


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



The Absolute said:


> Anybody watching this Redskins-Eagles game? How is Philly's lead not bigger than ten by now?


Eagles aren't good and Vick is really average.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



DallasClark said:


>


Dat neckbeard.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

so basically anyone can run the Packers' stacked offense and be succcessful? :hmm:


----------



## Dallas

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TKOK! said:


> Dat neckbeard.


It's all about the SB XLIV badge


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> so basically anyone can run the Packers' stacked offense and be succcessful? :hmm:


No one covers the white guy...still.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LOL @ the CBS commentator saying he hopes Holmes is hurt.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

That Rob Gronkowski kid...he's kind of good don't you think?


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

:lmao @ that onside kick attempt.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



stadw0n306 said:


> LOL @ the CBS commentator saying he hopes Holmes is hurt.


*Not put in proper context that sounds bad lol. He's just hoping there is an excuse for Holmes acting the way he is.*


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Withdraw my previous objection. Eagles just scored again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

congrats jason taylor


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Thumbs up for Jason Taylor. Not a Dolphin fan or anything, but he was a big time player. Great career.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Tomlinson is likely retiring as well. One of the best back in the day, sad to see how injuries kinda fucked him up these last couple years, but he still managed to be a good back.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Delhomme threw it out of bounds?? Now a TD!? Ok Kubiack. What have you done with the real Delhomme?


----------



## wildx213

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

With the way the Jets played they didn't even come close to deserving a playoff spot. Fire Brian Schottenheimer and hire a new offensive coordinator.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

That's more like it. LOL!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

:lmao bad snap, game over in Houston.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LOLTEXANS. Not that this game mattered for them.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Gronk now passes Graham as the all time single season leader for yards by a TE.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LOLLions defense. Matt Flynn now with 5 TD passes and approaching Rodgers single game career high in yards.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Those damn Patriots, it'll be nice seeing GRONK with a Super Bowl ring.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

So basically, every passing record from now on will be broken and every TE record will be broken by Gronk and Graham.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*A Pats Super Bowl win with THAT defense? Unlikely.


As for the passing records, it's a shame defenses are so handicapped now.*


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

lol notorious you realize the Pats have played basically only terrible teams the last 8 weeks.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Let's go Pittsburgh Motherfuckin' Steelers!!!!!

And go... Cincy?... Yeah, go Cincy!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol notorious you realize the Pats have played basically only terrible teams the last 8 weeks.


I don't give a shit, let me have my moment.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

So do you guys think the Colts draft Luck and have both him and Manning, or they get rid of one of the two?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

49ers wrapped up the 2nd seed.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



notorious_187 said:


> So do you guys think the Colts draft Luck and have both him and Manning, or they get rid of one of the two?


I think they keep Manning, trade the pick and get a shit load in return.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

We probably trade Manning to the Jets for all their good defensive players. :side:


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I hate you, Ray Rice.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> We probably trade Manning to the Jets for all their good defensive players. :side:


i wouldnt doubt it.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

ben could have ran for the first down if wasn't for the browns fucking up his ankle weeks prior

4 more catches

why the fuck did they go for it? fucking idiots.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

What a pass from Stafford. Eli made the Pro Bowl over him? I think Stafford just went over 5,000 yards on the season and now has 41 TD passes.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

RICE


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Man the bucs defense sucks ass.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

this thread is about ward getting catches. if your not supporting or hating, don't commentate. 

lmao @ these idiots playing ben and he goes out and proves he ain't ready to play.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

BREES FOR MVP.

Anyone but Rodgers, Flynn's game is basically proving what I said before and that is anyone can run the Packers' offense because of how many weapons they have. Rodgers is still incredible, but isn't the most *valuable* player in the league because his team doesn't really struggle without him, without Brees I would expect the Saints to absolutely awful, even though they have a lot of weapons too.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Flynn is gonna be a rich man next season.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> BREES FOR MVP.
> 
> Anyone but Rodgers, Flynn's game is basically proving what I said before and that is anyone can run the Packers' offense because of how many weapons they have. Rodgers is still incredible, but isn't the most *valuable* player in the league because his team doesn't really struggle without him, without Brees I would expect the Saints to absolutely awful, even though they have a lot of weapons too.


Amen to this.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Stafford just passed for 5,000 yards on the year


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

flynn might just be a capable backup. we have those around the league. schaub was a great backup and always did work with the altanta offense when vick didn't play. kolb was a good backup who got exposed. i don't even know why i'm pointing this out. i hate the browns offense. i wish they just score so ben go on the bench or something. 

the colts have weapons or they were phantom weapons. peyton manning must have been their heart and soul b/c once they left they went hollow.

my MVP is SKELTON.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

A capable backup doesn't break a franchise record, a record which the MVP couldnt break, while posting almost 500 hards. So unless this guy ends up on another team and becomes a great QB, I'm just going to assume its because of how dangerous the Packers offense is as a whole.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Cheering for the Chiefs.

Kyle Orton beating the Broncos and knocking them out of the playoffs would be the perfect fuck you.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

TD run DMC.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> BREES FOR MVP.
> 
> Anyone but Rodgers, Flynn's game is basically proving what I said before and that is anyone can run the Packers' offense because of how many weapons they have. Rodgers is still incredible, but isn't the most *valuable* player in the league because his team doesn't really struggle without him, without Brees I would expect the Saints to absolutely awful, even though they have a lot of weapons too.


You can say the same for Brady too. Pretty sure the Pats would Colts level suck without Tom Brady.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Goodbye Raheem Morris.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> A capable backup doesn't break a franchise record, a record which the MVP couldnt break, while posting almost 500 hards. So unless this guy ends up on another team and becomes a great QB, I'm just going to assume its because of how dangerous the Packers offense is as a whole.


kelly holcomb a career back up threw a couple of 400 yard games like it's nothing when he got the chance to play.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The Redman tornado!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TKOK! said:


> You can say the same for Brady too. Pretty sure the Pats would Colts level suck without Tom Brady.


I could, but I feel as if Brees had a better year.

OR, the league could finally be unbiased and give the award to a player that isn't a QB or RB. Such as megatron, guy did so much for that offense it was incredible.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

brees is my mvp anyway. i just felt like arguing. 

lmao at the steelers this is so bad for them. these idiots go for it, get it and end up having to kick the FG five yards longer than what they would have done in the first place.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

:lmao Tebow, what a bum this guy is.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

What a disgraceful performance from the Buccs this year and especially today.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Anyone else see the Bronco's OL ankle?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Well, we might have to put up 50 if we wanna win in the playoffs. Secondary sucks so bad. i'd love a win in NO but I realize we'll have to play the perfect game and hope Brees has a few TO's. Still, 10 wins after 0 3 years ago is great.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

do the Buccaneers even know how to play defense? This is sad.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Flynn's 6 TDS (lol WTF) certainly helps Brees for MVP. I won't be surprised if they are Co-MVPs.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The Bucs forgot how to play defense 10 weeks ago,lol.I think theirs some pop warner teams that can score on them!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Let's go Tarvaris Jackson!!!

He's gonna lead Seattle to a .500 record.

And oh my god, the Bucs are losing 42-0 in the 2nd quarter. I'd be ashamed to be a Bucs fan. You can talk all you want about the Pats shitty D, but we've yet to give up that many points in 4 quarters, let alone 2.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

If Rodgers played today, and got the same production like Flynn which would be expected, then he would have had the TD record.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

42-0 and we are only in the second quarter lol bucs


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

3 more catches iirc. please get him 1000 catches ben. 

i was going to continue my roasting session but these bums actually made a play.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Antonio Brown is the first player in NFL history with 1,000+ receiving and return yards. Congrats!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

6 TDs is expected? Nah.

Denver/KC is fucking boring.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Anyone think Atlanta beats the Bucs worse than 62-7?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

^^^I hope. 84-14 would be perfect tbh. :side:

I would expect Rodgers to be able to match Flynn's production, I never thought this game would be expected out of either of them, but I would think Rodgers could have done it this game if Flynn did.

Broncos' games shouldn't be watched until the last 5 minutes of the fourth quarter. Orton vs. Tebow is a letdown.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



notorious_187 said:


> Anyone think Atlanta beats the Bucs worse than 62-7?


Falcons will probably rest their starters. but I'm pretty sure that some lower level college teams can score 20 points against this defense.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I know what you meant UDFK, just bein difficult.

I'm just glad my only option isn't Atlanta/TB. I dislike blowouts the most.

Lions/Saints should be absolutely insane with offense next week. Should be fun, perhaps like GB/Arizona a few years ago.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

i'm so happy the trio of idiots didn't mismanage the clock this time. 

bengals are probably in the playoffs. iirc they a broncos or raiders to lose and that look likes it's going to happen.


----------



## Scott_90

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Excellent Pats performance in the end today.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

how was it excellent if anything what happened is a disturbing trend?

1 more for hines. oh man i'm so happy.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Mike McCoy needs firing desperately.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

HINES GETS 1000

this can be a nfl discussion thread again. unless you want to discuss this important milestone.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I doubt Ward will retire. Oh, and Brown's a good guy.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

shut up. i hope he does so the steelers need to win the superbowl.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Keep it classy, Bengals.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

the fuck is wrong with this team training staff

every week the offense line drop like flies. hey dh two players went down on one play and it was a hold.

mendy goes down. redman fumbles. steelers try clay and clay is awful. redman fumbles on a big play. redman had never fumbled before today apparently. he gets his chance and blows it. so the steelers will be pass happy against the broncos.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



IMPULSE said:


> the fuck is wrong with this team training staff
> 
> every week the offense line drop like flies. hey dh two players went down on one play and it was a hold.
> 
> mendy goes down. redman fumbles. steelers try clay and clay is awful. redman fumbles on a big play. redman had never fumbled before today apparently. he gets his chance and blows it. so the steelers will be pass happy against the broncos.


Yeah I know. And it brought us back to like the 6 yard line or something and I was like ugh. Redman should try holding onto the ball.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*At least the Bengals are in the playoffs. Not bad for a rebuilding year *


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*lol pass interference only counts when Cincy does it. :lmao*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



DH said:


> Yeah I know. And it brought us back to like the 6 yard line or something and I was like ugh. Redman should try holding onto the ball.


the steelers get TEBOW.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Tebow - 6 for 22 for 60 yards.

:lmao:lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



stadw0n306 said:


> Tebow - 6 for 22 for 60 yards.
> 
> :lmao:lmao


It was enough to win the AFC West.:side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

tebow time is over


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*The Bengals get the Texans and the Broncos get the Steelers. I love that. *


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Carson Palmer didnt want to be on the Bengals so they traded him to the Raiders. Now look at Palmer


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

@GD

Over as in everyone loves it? Yeah, I agree.


----------



## HeatWave

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Call me crazy, but I think Dalton has been the best rookie QB in the league this year..Just more impressed with how he has gotten his team in the playoffs and has battled against the Steelers & Ravens as a rookie..


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> It was enough to win the AFC West.:side:


Chiefs win that division easily without the injuries they suffered this year, they were still only a blocked field goal away from making it in. Just shows how shit the AFC west is.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Cam had no defense though. None. At least the Bengals are decent defensively. That's a big reason why Cinci is in the playoffs and the Panthers finished 6-10. 

Both are really impressive rookies.

@stadwon: Yeah I agree. My post was tongue in cheek. KC should be back next season. They still need a QB though.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I need a new sig. I HATE Mark Sanchez.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

classic jets fan


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

People think Dalton > Newton? Who?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

So the Broncos lose 3 in a row and because the Raiders lose, the Broncos win the division?! 

Tebow Magic Works in strange ways, lol.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Everyone thinks the Giants are going to win. Therefore, using the 'Giants lose when favorites' theory, I'm taking the Cowboys, hurt Romo and all.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

g men whenever they have it easy, they fuck it up. i wont be surprised if giants lose


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I reckon if we're getting creamed by Pittsburgh, which we will be, it'll be Tebow's last game for us, I can see them throwing Brady Quinn in there, in the ultimate act of desperation.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Dalton>Flacco, I think everyone can agree on that. :side:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

if TEBOW can work miracles he should cure ryan clark of sickle cell. i want to see clark play and rock TEBOW.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Perfect Poster said:


> Everyone thinks the Giants are going to win. Therefore, using the 'Giants lose when favorites' theory, I'm taking the Cowboys, hurt Romo and all.


Yep! The fact that most of the commentators are picking NYG just makes me think "Well they are to lose". Hope I'm wrong. 


Oh and by the way, Jaguars. Good job giving the Colts Andrew Luck on a Silver Platter you idiots! lol.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



WordsWordsWords said:


> People think Dalton > Newton? Who?


Dumbasses.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Dalton>Flacco, I think everyone can agree on that. :side:


Of course.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Dalton>Flacco, I think everyone can agree on that. :side:


Dalton had waaaaaay better receivers as a rookie than Flacco did. Flacco had what, Mason and Heap? Dalton had amazing receivers.

Not saying he won't end up being a better QB, Flacco has been shit lately but I have faith in him. I believe the Ravens just need a different coordinator.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Dalton is still a better passer than Cam right now. Better pocket presence and more accurate. Cam airmails a lot of throws.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



GD said:


> classic jets fan


Not at all. I knew in the summer we were in trouble when we let the key veterans on our team go and replaced Braylon with Plaxico who can't stretch the field for his life. I also have stated PLENTY of times that Sanchez isn't the answer. He makes the same mistakes he did in his rookie year. Oh yeah our safetys and linebackers beside David Harris (who is amazing) are slow as shit.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

no rookie is better than the phantom blaine gabbert. he has this unique skillset that allows him to create pressure, if it wasn't for him i would have never known why the jaguars are an endangered species.

hey rko how do you feel about jason taylor stopping the jets from taking off into the playoffs. i know you hated having to stand him when he was jet, now he rides off and humbles rex and the roster he outshines.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

*Even when Jesus loses, he wins.*


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

maybe he was paying for our sins again.

he might create a way to advance in the playoffs while losing the wild card game.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



LadyCroft said:


> *Even when Jesus loses, he wins.*


lol, yeah! 


Good God, the NBC crew picked the Giants to win too. STOP IT!!! We play better when the world is against us! This is some bad juju here man....


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Good for Jason Taylor. All in all he was a great player. I was happy we lost today. I knew we weren't going to the playoffs and if somehow we got there we would have got stomped. Now we make the necessary roster and staff changes and get a decent draft pick at 16. It could be a blessing in disguise.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

What really makes me sick: If the G-Men had beaten the shitty Redskins at home two weeks ago like they were supposed to, this game would be meaningless. Ugh.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Romo's fine. Stop talking about his hand.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TripleG said:


> What really makes me sick: If the G-Men had beaten the shitty Redskins at home two weeks ago like they were supposed to, this game would be meaningless. Ugh.


Dallas lost some games they could've won too. Garrett icing his own kicker comes to mind. The Detroit comeback is another. It was going to come down to this game no matter what most likely.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



IMPULSE said:


> no rookie is better than the phantom blaine gabbert. he has this unique skillset that allows him to create pressure, if it wasn't for him i would have never known why the jaguars are an endangered species.


The GOAT of the regular season for sure.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



EFC Bronco said:


> I reckon if we're getting creamed by Pittsburgh, which we will be, it'll be Tebow's last game for us, I can see them throwing Brady Quinn in there, in the ultimate act of desperation.


Broncos are gonna win. Or they'll lose by a field goal or less.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

You know, the Steelers are kind of banged up. If the Broncos ever needed a better chance to win against them, it might be now.


----------



## peep4life

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

As a Bronco fan im happy they won the division, this year has been crazy. I think they can hang with Pitt because they are so banged up, its not going to be pretty


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

VICTOR CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZ!!!!!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZ owns the ryans


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Wow. Cruz just could not be caught there.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Must be a vendetta contract he is fullfilling,lol.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

CCCCCCCCCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Salsa time!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

NEWMAN is shit


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Newman is awful, but that TD only happened because of Hicks. Great block by him there.

Newman was good at one point, but he's lost a few steps.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Cruz has shit on me with my Hispanic moves.Face off..Newman used to be solid, wonder what happened...to him?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

My Grandfather's reaction to this game so far: "I love all the attention NBC gives Head Coach Rob Ry... wait, he's not the Head Coach? That Garrett guy is? I thought he was the ball boy."


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

OSI


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LOL Aid. 

Newman was never fast, but him losing a step or two is catastrophic to his game. Washed up unfortunately.

Dallas isn't getting any breaks. This might get ugly.

Alan Ball fucked it up. Shocking.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

At this rate, Romo's hand will swelled up so much, you can beat it like a Pinata,lol.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Welcome back Osi!!! 


That Muffed Punt scared the shit out of me....Jesus! Don't do that!


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Get on the ball Ball!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Aid180 said:


> My Grandfather's reaction to this game so far: "I love all the attention NBC gives Head Coach Rob Ry... wait, he's not the Head Coach? That Garrett guy is? I thought he was the ball boy."


:lmao


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I hate it when a blatant penalty is not called. That is about as obvious a face mask as you can possibly have.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Those Cowboys defenders might need depression pills after all the stress he's causing!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

14-0....Giants, if you blow this, I kill you!


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Awful attempt at a tackle.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Bradshaw, baby!

Elam overran and got burnt

14-0. G-men gotta keep their foots on their throats


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Giants aren't gonna be a team I'd wanna play in the playoffs.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Let's see how the Cowboys respond..


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

It ain't over yet. I once watched the G-Men blow a 21pt lead with 8 minutes to go. Years ago, I also remember them blowing a 28 pt lead in a playoff game against the 49ers. And then old timers might remember the Pasarcheck fiasco in the 70s. 


So yeah, I'm used to Giants blowing leads. I won't feel good until its over.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Down goes little Tony Romo again.If they win tonight the Giants, most likely they are the road, so one and done..


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



ho ho inc said:


> Down goes little Tony Romo again.If they win tonight the Giants, most likely they are the road, so one and done..


Giants are home next week if they win.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Looks like Dallas forgot how to tackle.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Jacobs....goddamn you. 


Bless you Eli for that save.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Yeah this game is over. That ball went straight back to Manning after Sensabaugh botched the recovery.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Did you see this fumble, yep Giants win..getting all the breaks.Sorry Dallas haha!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



ho ho inc said:


> Down goes little Tony Romo again.If they win tonight the Giants, most likely they are the road, so one and done..


 

Giants will win the division with a win so they'll be home


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

"Eli has been saving the Giants all season long" Too true man.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

:no: Tynes


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

tynes wtf


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

So..home means nothing for the G-men they have like 2 or 3 wins at home.I think the Falcons can beat the Giants, with all their weapons..


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Missed FG. Ugh. All it takes is one good drive from Dallas to change the whole game. Come on D!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

tuck hurt again, he used to be my fav giants player but now the man is a bitch


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



ho ho inc said:


> So..home means nothing for the G-men they have like 2 or 3 wins at home.I think the Falcons can beat the Giants, with all their weapons..


Dude, the Seahawks beat us at home & the Redskins...the fucking Redskins swept us this season. 

Trust me, anybody can beat us. Its just a matter of which Giants show up that day.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



ho ho inc said:


> So..home means nothing for the G-men they have like 2 or 3 wins at home.I think the Falcons can beat the Giants, with all their weapons..


Falcons on the road isn't anything impressive


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Great play by Romo to keep it alive, damn nvm


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



ho ho inc said:


> So..home means nothing for the G-men they have like 2 or 3 wins at home.I think the Falcons can beat the Giants, with all their weapons..


 bitter ass Eagles fan...

Don't act like the Falcons are some juggernaut. They can get beat just as much as the Giants, and they Giants have weapons some damn good weapons too


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

who shoots themselves in the foot more, giants or cowboys


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

HE'S GOT GET AWAY FROM THE COPS SPEED!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Wow Cowboys...just, wow. How do those penalties happen back to back like that? 

If there was a Cowboys team history souvenir I'd love to own, its the gun they are always shooting themselves with.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

4 wins on the road, 6 at home..sounds better to me.Giants 1 point over the Falcons if they win..Oh eI'm not bitter, not our year, we will kick ass next year.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



GD said:


> who shoots themselves in the foot more, giants or cowboys


Plax count as a Giant?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



GD said:


> who shoots themselves in the foot more, giants or cowboys


Giants shoot themselves in the leg more...


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



ho ho inc said:


> 4 wins on the road, 6 at home..sounds better to me.Giants 1 point over the Falcons if they win..


Falcons played a garbage road schedule lol.

Their best win on the road is @ Detroit.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Plax count as a Giant?


lol! I'd say so. That story is too good to not count.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

hah good one


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Did I just see a FB jump, is this NFL Blitz,lol


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

no its the cowboys defense


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Giants already proved they can hang with 49ers and Packers.

Scary team when they're clicking like this.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

21-0...Ok, Giants, if you blow this, I will fucking kill you. If you even let this game get close, I will fucking kill you. 


Keep this shit up. Do NOT blow this.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Ahmad :agree:

keep on running these guys like a track meet


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Haven't been paying attention to the game, but I glanced @ the TV and it said the score was 2-2. I was like lolwut. Then I saw that it said 'Timeouts Remaining'.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

One point from winning my fantasy match this week, I thought I never say this..thank you Eli Manning!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Gosh are the Cowboys doing bad. I don't even know where to begin ti fix the team.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I like this, but I don't like it at the same time. 

This is reminding me way too much of the Eagles game from last year. Great start! Then it ended with the 8 worst minutes of my football fan life. 

G-Men, DO NOT LET UP!!!! DO NOT LET THEM BACK IN THIS GAME!!!! WIN THIS FUCKER!!!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

keep it up giants


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Hey a Eagles sighting, that is one of the best Eagles vs Giants game ever.Sticks in my head as top performances for a Eagles QB I've seen.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The 2nd half better mimic this one. If we win, I will be watching the highlight reel constantly.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Aid180 said:


> Gosh are the Cowboys doing bad. I don't even know where to begin ti fix the team.


Need a guard, a center, a nose tackle, cornerbacks, a true SAM backer, a strong safety, a free safety and a better OC.

A few leaders with balls would be nice too.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Message to the Giants: 






I've seen Dallas blow a lot of games this season this way. They get up and then they get lax and then UH OH! They lose. Do NOT let that happen! For the love of God!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Giants have blown a lot of games too.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

once you hire a ryan, you will forever be a loser


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Release everyone you say,lol.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> Giants have blown a lot of games too.


I KNOW! That's why I'm worried!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

You guys got this Triple G. Dallas would have to stop the Giants for a comeback to happen.



GD said:


> once you hire a ryan, you will forever be a loser


Haha, he needs talent to do anything, but yeah, I'm not a Ryan family fan either.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> Haha, he needs talent to do anything, but yeah, I'm not a Ryan family fan either.


the man is a bafoon just like his brother


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Cowboys need to punt Romo and trade the draft for Luck.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

:lmao i wouldnt go that far


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Two big 1st downs in a row. Now they are playing like the Giants' 2011 D.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Cowboys need to punt Romo and trade the draft for Luck.


Tony Romo is the least the problems.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Letting them back into the game Giants. Can't do that.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

:no: this is the defense I'm used to seeing


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

And here we go....meltdown city coming.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

we *HAVE TO* score now to try and stop their momentum


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

fewell is a pussy tbh, whenever they get a lead he has the D stop giving the qb pressure


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Eli gets sacked for a 3 & out. Oh jeez.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

and so it begins...


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

AdamSchefter Adam Schefter
Does not appear as if Brian Urlacher's injury was as bad as it looked. Bears believe he tore MCL/PCL but he will undergo MRI to be sure.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Giants just love to make it touch on themselves, don't they?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TripleG said:


> Giants just love to make it touch on themselves, don't they?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

miracle in the meadowlands part 3 anybody


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> AdamSchefter Adam Schefter
> Does not appear as if Brian Urlacher's injury was as bad as it looked. Bears believe he tore MCL/PCL but he will undergo MRI to be sure.


I just hope it's not an ACL. He can recover from those other two ligament tears much faster. Actually I'm not sure what the PCL is. Posterior Cruciate Ligament?

Austin needs to catch the fucking ball.

Romo gonna Romo. Oh well.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

INTERCEPTED!!!! THANK YOU JESUS!!!!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

ROLLE DID SOMETHING


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

FINALLY this clown Rolle does something!

We needed that


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Oh Cowboys...you shoot yourselves in the foot again?!?!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

HOLD THE FUCKING BALL!

Thanks, Demarcus


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

and giants still fucking up


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Ugh Giants, we needed 7 off of this!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'm obviously biased, but I'm not convinced Ware was actually offsides there. His foot was not in the neutral zone. The only part of his body that might have been was his helmet.

Man if Dallas can get a good defensive line in front of Sean Lee he's going to be a great one.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Plaxico should have signed with the Cowboys this season. They know what it is like to shoot themselves in the foot.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

:no: I hate this fucking waterhead Gilbride


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

FUCK!!! Giants, what's wrong with you?!?! You go for 3 in this situation, or at the very least, you Punt and try to pin them deep.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

you really cannot make this stuff up


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Wide fucking open there. How does that happen?!?!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

OSI!!!!

OK, one quarter to go. Please hold on Giants. Just PLEASE!!! I'm begging!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TripleG said:


> FUCK!!! Giants, what's wrong with you?!?! You go for 3 in this situation, or at the very least, you Punt and try to pin them deep.


I don't blame Coughlin going for it. I don't trust Tynes, especially with a 52 yarder, and if you don't get it they're still only at the 35. Gilbride's predicable ass was the problem.


----------



## lewieG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Games like this make me wonder why I support Dallas. Always their own worst enemy. Still holding out hope though, especially if NY keep making silly errors.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

OSI!!! THE FUCK MAN!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Pierre Paul is a fucking monster man. That hit on Jones was nasty.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

YES!!!!!!

BIG FUCKING STOP!

BOLEY!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

YES!!!! Romo didn't get it!!! Another 4th down fuck up in this game. At least it wasn't us this time.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



MrMister said:


> I just hope it's not an ACL. He can recover from those other two ligament tears much faster. Actually I'm not sure what the PCL is. Posterior Cruciate Ligament?


Yeah, it's the interior ligament in the knee opposite the ACL, the MCL and LCL are the outside of the knee ligaments.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

3 & Out. FUCK!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

GIANTS!!!! WHat are you doing to me?!?!


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

and a penalty. seriously the giants are such a joke. both these teams dont deserve the playoffs.


oh and this is looking like last year all over again. if it has the same result, i expect a clean house with staff and GM.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

this brickhead Thomas...stupid penalty. You can't give the cowboys extra yards SMH


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TripleG said:


> GIANTS!!!! WHat are you doing to me?!?!


Is this really necessary? You've been asking the Giants to not screw up for the past 3 hours ... fyi they can't hear you :|


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Like I said, Meltdown City.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Giants let them right back into the game. Just what the fuck?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

and Ross continues to be USELESS...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



DH said:


> Is this really necessary? You've been asking the Giants to not screw up for the past 3 hours ... fyi they can't hear you :|


Maybe they hear him and are trollin hard.

LAURENT

At least Dallas made this a game. A blowout would've just ruined my night.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I had no idea there were this many Giants fans in the world, let alone WF.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

ELI!!!! CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZ!!!!! 


What a play!!!!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

CRUZ!

kepp shittin on their secondary


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Eli cracks me up. He's made a career of just throwing it up for grabs.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Cruz again!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

that sack is on Eli. stay in the pocket


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'll take 3 there. Go up 10.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



DH said:


> Is this really necessary? You've been asking the Giants to not screw up for the past 3 hours ... fyi they can't hear you :|


he had some top notch onomatopoeia going on last week. he treats giants game like that batman show.

if he was lions fan i assume he go pow everytime they cheapshot. 

i think i read that mendy might have tore his ACL. i'd look it up but i'm meh on thing steelers related atm.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Jones just choked on that one.


OK, they're getting the ball back at Midfield while up two scores. 


PUT THE GAME AWAY!!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

3 and out

thank you based tebow.

let's put the nail in the coffin now


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Drain the clock now.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

That was not a conservative call and I think it was a good one. Keep attacking this Dallas weak secondary.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

YES!!! Nicks didn't drop the ball! Woohoo!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Game over. Cowboys can't buy a stop.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Ball game.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Touchdown GMen....


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

nail in the coffin


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

ELI MANNING IS ELITE!!!! 

Now my QB has the record for most 4th Quarter TD passes. Good for him. He deserves it.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

and for 2 straight weeks the ryans can lick em


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



GD said:


> and for 2 straight weeks the ryans can lick em


:agree: thats almost as sweet as the win


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

can they giants make it 3 with matt ryan


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Atlanta has a bad defense too. Giants might get past them if Eli can fluke those deep passes. I don't think they match up well against the Saints or Packers despite giving the Packers a good game earlier. They have a decent shot at the Niners, but so does everyone in the playoffs.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Not even the Giants could blow a 17pt lead with two minutes to go! YES!


SACK!!! FUMBLE!!! GAME OVER!!!! GIANTS WIN THE DIVISION!!!!! YES YES YES!!!


Also, LOL at whoever made the comment about my Onomatopoeia, comparisons to the Adam West Batman, and then Chris Collinsworth calling Eli & Cruz Batman & Robin, lol.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

don't downgrade the PED seahawks.

is alex smith even coming back next year?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Well fuck. In some ways I'm glad this grueling season is over. Too many close games drove me insane. 

Giants are champs of what is probably the most mediocre NFC East of all time. Congratulations I guess.

If somehow, someway this team wins the Super Bowl. :lmao


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Tebow says that the Giants shall not win the Super Bowl.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



IMPULSE said:


> don't downgrade the PED seahawks.
> 
> is alex smith even coming back next year?


He probably is. Simply because Colin K has no idea what he's doing and the only QBs who will be available are Matt Moore and Kyle Orton and other crap.

That Niners game today was scary at the end. I'm glad the Lions and Saints are playing each other too, because those are probably our two biggest threats (other than Green Bay ofc).


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

LT today: "If Santonio Holmes were a captain in the U.S. Army, then we would all be speaking Japanese"
BEST QUOTE EVER


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

i'm so glad holmes is gone. that was the best trade ever. even thought the steelers didn't get anything. well brown wouldn't have been drafted but still.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Why are they making a big deal out of Dallas blowing that 4th & 1? They got the ball right back in almost no time and scored on that drive. It really didn't have much bearing on the outcome of the game, I felt. Sort of like the Rolle pick. That meant nothing in the long run. 

Bigger mistakes: the blown coverage on Victor Cruz, not recovering two fumbles when you had a chance to recover, Romo getting sacked left & right, & penalties coming at the worst possible moments. Those are the things that were the major mistakes of the game.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TripleG said:


> Why are they making a big deal out of Dallas blowing that 4th & 1? They got the ball right back in almost no time and scored on that drive. It really didn't have much bearing on the outcome of the game, I felt. Sort of like the Rolle pick. That meant nothing in the long run.
> 
> Bigger mistakes: the blown coverage on Victor Cruz, not recovering two fumbles when you had a chance to recover, Romo getting sacked left & right, & penalties coming at the worst possible moments. Those are the things that were the major mistakes of the game.


Biggest mistake=allowing Eli Manning to make the secondary his bitch. Twice.


----------



## HardKoR

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



HardKoR said:


>


:lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



TKOK! said:


> Biggest mistake=allowing Eli Manning to make the secondary his bitch. Twice.


Matt Moore did it too. It's not hard.

As for the 4th and 1, I'm glad they went for it. Giants made the play to stuff it. I'd rather them run it to the strong side where they have the advantage with numbers, but there's no guarantee they make it then.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



RKO920 said:


> LT today: "If Santonio Holmes were a captain in the U.S. Army, then we would all be speaking Japanese"
> BEST QUOTE EVER


and the jets continue to unravel. we all knew it was just a matter of time, the jets are a joke.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Stafford is 23, first full season played, and he throws 5000 yards with 40+ passing TDs. Why does it seem like no one talking about this kid that is already tearing shit up?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

had rodgers and brees not have had the seasons theyve had, itd be talked about


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Brees and Rodgers have a lot to do with it for sure.

He also plays in Detroit. The Lions just aren't one of those talked about teams really. If he was in New York he'd be the 2nd coming. There's more talk about Suh's BS than there is about Stafford and that's just wrong.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'm glad the 49ers got the #2 seed as they need home field advantage against the dangerous Saints offense. I wonder if Detroit wanted to play San Fran more though as I'm sure Schwartz wants another rematch against the 49ers. I hope all the injured players on the 49ers heal up in two weeks (Gore, Ginn, Williams, etc.) as it will take everything to win in the Playoffs. 

With Brees, Brady, and Stafford getting over 5,000 passing yards, they are making Marino's record look like a joke now. Brees is very impressive since they can run the ball though. Man, he's a baller. Brady has to sling it too much since he has no running game and the Lions had too many injuries to their RBs which caused them to become pass-heavy. I don't know, I think more players are going to make the record look like a joke since Eli Manning almost reached 5,000 as well.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

besides saints and packers are your 2 last superbowl champs, the lions havent been relevant since 98


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The Saints also ran up the scoreboard like crazy. Fucking hate teams that do that, completely disrespectful and totally unnecessary. I hope they get a major injury one day, and I really don't like anyone getting hurt but you deserve it in this case, when they're far ahead and not just resting their starters. No way Brees gets close to this number or that many TDs had he not ran up the scoreboard against poor teams. Look at his stats in the beginning of the season, he was actually playing pretty mediocre.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

patriots did that today too..


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

We were just getting our revenge for the loss earlier in the season. Had to send a message :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I never said Pats don't, they do it far too much as well, and have been doing it for years. Especially in their record breaking season when Brady got 50 TDs, which is why I think Manning's season was better because it wasn't garbage time TDs. You would think they would have learned not too since Welker got injured two years ago, but that's how shit goes with them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



chronoxiong said:


> With Brees, Brady, and Stafford getting over 5,000 passing yards, they are making Marino's record look like a joke now. Brees is very impressive since they can run the ball though. Man, he's a baller. Brady has to sling it too much since he has no running game and the Lions had too many injuries to their RBs which caused them to become pass-heavy. I don't know, I think more players are going to make the record look like a joke since Eli Manning almost reached 5,000 as well.


No, it makes Marino's mark even more impressive. He played in a more difficult era for the passing game.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I normally don't like it when Running up the Score is just done for the hell of it. 

But I think the Saints & Pats were playing for the QB yard record to pad it out.

As for 3 QBs breaking the 5,000 passing yard (and some others pretty close to that mark) to me demonstrates just how costly the lack of offseason was for Defenses. Getting that many yards shouldn't be that easy for that many guys and I think lacking a training camp and everything else prevented a lot of defenses from finding a good rhythm on pass coverage schemes. I mean some of it has been downright amateurish, even on some teams in the playoffs right now.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



> You would think they would have learned not too since Welker got injured two years ago, but that's how shit goes with them.


lol what?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The rule changes have ruined football. Welker wouldn't even have been able to play in the NFL 20 years ago, and now he's going to go down as the most prolific receiver of all time. They killed the threat to receivers of going over the middle of the field.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Bucs fire Morris and Rams fire coach Spagnuolo.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Understandable. Turner's probably gone too.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

mortreport Chris Mortensen
Filed to ESPN: Irsay cleans house, including Bill and Chris Polian, per league source


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> mortreport Chris Mortensen
> Filed to ESPN: Irsay cleans house, including Bill and Chris Polian, per league source


Wow. I figured Caldwell, but Polian too? Makes me think he may be going all the way with Luck and re-building minus Manning.

Anyway, here are my playoff predictions all the way to the Super Bowl. Maybe I'll look like a genius, or a complete idiot when it's all said and done. But here we go. 

*Wildcard Weekend*
5. Steelers @ 4. Broncos - I'm going with the Steelers(Who woulda thought?) But I think the Steelers D is going to be too much for Tebow and company. 

6. Bengals @ 3. Texans - I'm going with Cincy. The Texans defense/run game/everything else everyone has hyped on all year isn't looking all that great lately. Plus, I don't like Yates in the playoffs even though I'm a UNC guy. Dalton seems calm under pressure, and they have a very good defense. 

5. Falcons @ 4. Giants - Giants. Atlanta has looked real good, but this is more about things coming together at the right time again for the Giants. Osi is back, Bradshaw is back and they are looking real good. This team has 2007 Giants written all over it. 

6. Lions @ 3. Saints - Saints at home? I'll pick them over anyone.

*Divisional Round*
5. Steelers @ 2. Ravens - This depends on Ben to me. If Ben is 80% or better I'm going with the Steelers. If Ben is still the 40-60% Ben we've seen his last 2 games the Ravens win big. So I'm going to skip predicting this for now. 

6. Bengals @ 1. Patriots - I like the Bengals, and their D. But I don't like them enough to pick them to beat Brady in Foxborough in the playoffs. Pats win.

4. Giants @ 1. Packers - Big time upset alert. I'm picking the Giants. The Giants have that 2007 look as I said earlier. Getting hot at the right time. Plus, they almost best the Packers a couple weeks ago just like they almost beat New England in 2007 in the final regular season game. I like the experience, the championship pedigree, and Eli is playing big time. Also, that D line is on a tear with Osi back. Him, JPP, and Tuck is still there. It'll be the roughest day Rodgers has had all year. Plus, that Cruz and Nicks core is way better than Plax/Shockey they had in 2007. 

3. Saints @ 2. 49ers - As elite as the Saints are at home, they are very average on the road. Going on the road against a very stout defense in San Fran I'm going with San Francisco. I think they run wild, keep Brees off the field and play good enough defense to pull off a huge win for that franchise. 

*Conference Championships*
Steelers/Ravens @ Patriots - Either way, I'm picking the AFC North team. This is when Brady's terrible defense catches up to him. Either of those teams are very stout on defense which will give Brady and tough time. Then I don't expect the Pats D to do enough to be able to stop either team from doing what they want to do.

4. Giants @ 2. 49ers - I've stated my reasons for picking the Giants to go this far in the first place. Nothing changes. I like the Giants for another big time Super Bowl run.

*Super Bowl*
Steelers/Ravens vs Giants - I'm picking the AFC North team again. Mainly because I'm hoping it's the Steelers, and I'm a homer. But hey, the Steelers have the experience, and the team to do it. But the Ravens(Assuming Rice runs the ball, and Flacco doesn't do much) are also near flawless. So here is my half assed Super Bowl pick. Winner of the Steelers/Ravens game.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I was thinking that the Texans would be one and done. But the Bengals have only beaten one team with a winning record. But they did play the Texans close a couple weeks ago.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Alright, so our season is over, so here's a list of everyone who can go fuck themselves. 

1. Jason Garrett

2. Jason Garrett

3. Terrance Newman - I defended you all season, and you did me like that last night. Fuck you right in the ass. 

4. Jason Garrett

5. Fantasy Football commercials and all the stupid fucking songs on them I was forced to endure over the course of this lousy fucking season

6. Faith Hill for pumping me up for all the Sunday Night Football games the Cowboys got CRUSHED in this season

7. Orlando Scandrick

8. Orlando Scandrick's new contract

9. Orlando Scandrick's mother for giving birth to him

10. Jason Garrett's mother for same reason mentioned above

11. The Steelers for making me cheer for Tim fucking Tebow next weekend

12. Steelers fans, but this is a regular thing 

13. The Eagles and their fans (tie) 

14. Jason Garrett

15. Whoever our defensive backs coach is

16. Demarcus Ware. Yeah I said it. Fuck him for not getting a THOUSAND sacks this season because that's the kind of shit we need to have a defense worth a fuck. 

17. Terrell Owens for not playing this season

18. The state of Pennsylvania 

19. The Raiders for not beating the Chargers last night and letting Tebow in the playoffs

20. Everyone who says Orton "got revenge" against the Broncos. Fuck outta here. 

21. The Rams IF they don't take Luck first for the lulz 

22. Jason Garrett. Getting old? Nah. Not hardly. 

23. Jerry Jones for ruining my offseason already by stating "Garrett's not going anywhere". *sigh* 

24. Jason Garrett

25. The Houston Texans for getting everyone on the team killed, making it impossible to root for another team from Texas in the playoffs. 

Fuck em all. 

Might be back later with 25 more.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Giants have me alert, too. I smell a big upset, though I think Alex Smith will pull a Jake Delhomme and throw a bunch of interceptions. 

Ravens will probably win the Super Bowl. Or Green Bay.

Edit: Colts have the first pick @ Cerbs. Oh, and LOLCOWBOYS.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

and the jets continue to implode, ryan crying to the team begging for them to stick together. the man is a joke and has 0 control of his team. it was only a matte of time, jets are heading back to square one :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

September 1st, every year.

"WE'RE WINNING THE SUPERBOWL"

:lmao Shut up you fat fuck.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I thought the Rams would have it because they are ranked last in NFL standings on NFL.com. 

That sucks, I was really hoping the Rams would go there and trade one of them later. It actually would have been a great move for them.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

yeah jets fans, thinking you all were hot shit for 2 years now you are collapsing. maybe one day your organization will learn how to create a team with TEAM players.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Cerbs, no FUCK ALAN BALL? Sensabaugh and Elam need to be shat on as well. Spencer, Ratliff, Spears. These players have to be replaced. Brooking and Bradie James. Dallas needs a new defensive culture.

Alan Ball is the biggest spare on this team though.

Newman did us a lot of good, but he's done.

Oh and LOL @ Garrett's fake tough guy cliche coach talk. JERRY FUCKING HIRE SPAGNUOLO. I wouldn't work for Jones if I was Spags though.

On a somewhat related note, Josh McDaniels totally got Spags fired.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

oh and LOL @ rex ryan not knowing that santanio was benched. now you look like a total fucking retard on top of it


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



GD said:


> oh and LOL @ rex ryan not knowing that santanio was benched. now you look like a total fucking retard on top of it


:lmao 

I thought that was hilarious too. 

I'M NOT A LOSER. - Rex Ryan


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

The fake shot at Demarcus Ware was actually a shot at all of those guys you mentioned. I just thought Newman and Scandrick deserved more attention. 

I dunno about Ratliff though, he's a decent player, just not sure if he's suited to be a nose tackle. He would be a force at DE though. Jerry needs to ask Belichek what he wants for Vince Wilfork and make it happen. Hell, anyone but Bryant, Romo, Witten, Murray, Ware, or Lee. Anyone you want, however many you want. Doesn't matter. We need pass rush more than anything.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

lol such a joke. jets fans are hilarious though, they dont seem to understand that without a ring, you are a loser.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Holy shit, 3 buildings that don't exist anymore.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



Cerbs said:


> The fake shot at Demarcus Ware was actually a shot at all of those guys you mentioned. I just thought Newman and Scandrick deserved more attention.
> 
> I dunno about Ratliff though, he's a decent player, just not sure if he's suited to be a nose tackle. He would be a force at DE though. Jerry needs to ask Belichek what he wants for Vince Wilfork and make it happen. Hell, anyone but Bryant, Romo, Witten, Murray, Ware, or Lee. Anyone you want, however many you want. Doesn't matter. We need pass rush more than anything.


Yep Ratliff is just playing out of position. You're right. If we get a real NT and move him to DE, he'd probably do well. He'd be better than any DE we have on the roster atm.

We desperately need better interior offensive line play.

I'm still hoping Jerry fires himself as GM.:side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

didnt parcells leave because him and jones were not getting along


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I would let Jerry have his fucking multi-billion $$$ stadium back if he would do that. Dead serious.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Any other GM with the lack of results Jerry has, he'd have been fired a decade ago.



GD said:


> didnt parcells leave because him and jones were not getting along


Yeah. Parcells was bitter over the TO signing most likely.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

jones really knows how to piss away his good coaches and then keep the bad ones


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

I'm waiting for that old douchebag to die already.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Mendenhall confirmed torn ACL.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

and Clark is a doubt because of his sickle cell/Denver's high altitude.

Now all we need is Roethlisberger, Harrison, Polamalu, Ward, Woodley, Hood, Hampton et all to do their ACLs and we have a chance.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

Or Big Ben to go for the trifecta in Kobe's old stomping ground.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*



EFC Bronco said:


> and Clark is a doubt because of his sickle cell/Denver's high altitude.
> 
> Now all we need is Roethlisberger, Harrison, Polamalu, Ward, Woodley, Hood, Hampton et all to do their ACLs and we have a chance.


Bite your tongue! We are banged up enough. I think it'll be close, which does scare me. I don't want a close game with Tebow in the 4th no matter how bad the last 3 games have been for him. The Mendenhall news is bad. I wish him a speedy recovery. But I think Redman will do fine in his place. He runs with much more power/effort. He had 2 fumbles yesterday, but fumbling hasn't been a issue with him before yesterday so I think that won't be a huge issue. Clark is a loss, but I think Mundy should do ok as a replacement. 

The big issues to me are Ben for starters. We haven't scored much at all since before his ankle injury. It started with his hand injury. I just hope he heals well in the next 6 days. Because we need him to be better Sunday, and if we get past Sunday WAY better against either Baltimore or NE. Then the next big issue is Woodley. That hamstring has kept him out, or basically non-exsistant since he injured it in the New England game. Hopefully we can get past Sunday without Woodley. But we need a good Woodley, and our full LB core to get to the big game. Then Pouncey's ankle is jacked up too. We are really banged up. I hope/think we'll win Sunday, but we got to heal up some guys ASAP if we want to get to the Super Bowl.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Okay, who dropped the fucking bible?*

loljets. Ryan was on the radio today saying he didn't want Holmes to be captain to begin with and that he wasn't comfortable making him the captain

the hits keep coming :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Colts fired the Polians. Looks like we really are rebuilding. goodbye Manning and Wayne, I'll truly miss you.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Steelers could have really used the bye, no doubt. Ah well. I can't see us losing to Denver in the playoffs. The week after mind you, will be hell.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Wow rivers had great stats this season, if it wasn't for that fumbled snap against the chiefs they might have made the playoffs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

rams targeting fisher to be their next head coach

great hire if they do get him


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Colts should get him so that him and OL' MAN COLLINS can reunite and go 13-3.

Wait, why didnt we do this in the beginning of the season.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

i dont think the colts knew caldwell was such a fucking idiot


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Everyone knew he was a fucking idiot. Polians did everything management wise, roster wise, and everything else and Manning run the offense by himself. I wouldn't be surprised if Caldwell didn't even know the full playbook.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

fishers two top destinations are st louis and san diego anyway. you guys should settle for offensive guru brian shotty :lmao


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

On another note.. Watching the Rose Bowl, and College ball in general this year makes me cringe at how bad Nike is going to fuck up NFL jersey's, and helmet's next year.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

nah some teams will be swagged the fuck out


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

*lol at people that put stock in sneakers.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

It's really only a few teams in college that wear those crazy uniforms. Usually it's the ones with a lot of tradition that don't mess with a good thing. NFL will be the same way.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao @ jets backing up shotty, i think they are hoping he gets a job elsewhere, but if he doesnt, they just want to lose. this organization is such a joke and will continue to be one with rex ryan as head coach. need to have a no nonsense coach like bill cowher.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

tbh, Ryan has done a pretty good job with them, obviously you hate them to no end, but getting the team to two AFC championship games in two years when no one thought he could was impressive. Obviously he is an idiot with predicting the superbowl every year, but I assume he's just trying to get his team pumped and show his faith in them. Sanchez, and now their running game, is the big problem. Sanchez was suppose to have developed by now, by he is still that idiot who throws bad INTs and the running game has gotten worse each year.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

hes full of shit and granted, if he doesnt talk the amount of trash he does, he would not be so hated. in fact, people would recognize what he was able to accomplish in his first 2 seasons. i have been sick of jets fans for the past three years, and its good to see they finally realize they arent that good you of a team. you need chemistry in order to have success in the nfl, and the jets dont have any chemistry. that starts from the head coach, i personally dont think ryan is fit to be a head coach, hes a great defensive coordinator nonetheless.

ryan is going to need to make personal changes as well as changes to the team. he needs to have a new attitude and gain control of his team. they have to get rid of the locker room cancers and begin to work on the teams chemistry.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

They had good chemistry at one point that masked the fact they're just not that good. Losing unraveled all that though. Jets have about as many problems as Dallas. Probably more. They need it all save a few offensive lineman. QB, WR, and RB. I reckon their TE is pretty good. They need an upgrade at the other CB and they need a revamped D line. So many holes.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

jerry jones also needs to go back to the fact that good chemistry will bring you success. he has seem to forgotten that too.


----------



## Sarcasm1

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Colts cleaning house. Does that mean Peyton goes too?


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



> #Bears statement: "President and CEO Ted Phillips informed Jerry Angelo this morning he will not return as the team’s general manager..."


Bears moving on, I believe Martz contract is up and he's moving on as well.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



GD said:


> jerry jones also needs to go back to the fact that good chemistry will bring you success. he has seem to forgotten that too.


And a coach who doesn't ice his own kicker.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Not surprised since they lost 5 in a row, then won a meaningless game last week that dropped them 7 positions in the draft which was not at all worth the win at all, and he failed to bring in a QB good enough to lead them to the playoffs.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



GD said:


> jerry jones also needs to go back to the fact that good chemistry will bring you success. he has seem to forgotten that too.


Jones problem is that he's dumb and likes to pick the sexy players in the draft (like Felix Jones ... lololol). Last year he didn't take the sexy player though and their 1st round pick is supposedly pretty good (forget his name, just know that he's an OT).


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tyrone Smith


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I hope Matt Kalil can play LT right away, Kalil and Loadholt as bookends with Hutch still grinding it out is an ok OL.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Isn't Matt Kalil the second best player in the draft? Why wouldn't the Rams draft him? unless of course there is a WR good enough to go second overall.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

^Blackmon?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Rams might take Claiborne seeing as their corners are horrendous. Then again, their o-line needs help too so they'll probably take Kalil.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Isn't Matt Kalil the second best player in the draft? Why wouldn't the Rams draft him? unless of course there is a WR good enough to go second overall.


They will. They need offensive line help.



abrown0718 said:


> ^Blackmon?


No WR is worth that pick.



DH said:


> Rams might take Claiborne seeing as their corners are horrendous. Then again, their o-line needs help too so they'll probably take Kalil.


Yeah, but they had like literally 10 on IR.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

MEGATRON was worth the second overall pick. Rams basically need help everywhere though, even after having so many high draft picks, their offense sucks except Jackson.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Blackmon is nowhere near the level of Johnson, though. I'd rather have Jeffrey than Blackmon, too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I wouldn't know since I dont know much about NCAA football, your comment seemed a little too general though by saying "no WR is worth that pick", you could have at least added "this year". 

That black guy, RB3 or whatever, seems to be the next SUPER CAM. Hopefully he can be as entertaining as Cam was this year, if so he will likely add to the teams that I can watch without getting bored.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Griffin III is more accurate than Cam. He's not as big though and they probably have comparable speed, but I'm not sure.

RG3 should be pretty good as he's got a great attitude.


Has anyone mentioned that NORV is staying in SD? That kinda shocks me. That team is stacked offensively. If Rivers just doesn't throw so many damn INTs, they win the West. The defense is crap though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

san diego isnt going to win with norv turner leading that team.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm pretty sure if they have one more year of not living up to expectations then he's gone.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Rams are in a shitty position. Bradford needs protected, but he also needs someone to throw to. However, WR gems are easier to come by in the draft than offensive line help so they should just take Kalil and look for a WR in the 2nd or 3rd. 

Browns are another team in a funny position. They've got 2 picks in the 1st (the later pick they should use to trade up imo) and both Blackmon and RG III will be sitting there once they pick. So they either give up on Colt, who has shown glimpses of potential and start over again at QB with RG III or get Colt the weapon he needs in Blackmon. Whatever they do, the Browns GM needs to go all offense in the 1st round and use that late 1st rounder to trade up and grab either Richardson, Ball, or James.

If the Seahawks are smart though, they'll try and trade up for RG III.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Brandon Lloyd is a Ram, but he's not really a true number 1 WR. He's pretty good, but not great. Plus, I think his contract is up. Always pick that tackle if you need one. Offensive tackles are critical, moreso now than ever.

I'm going to be under the delusion until April that Dallas is going to trade Romo and get up into the top 10 somewhere to take Griffin III. Dallas has so many other more pressing needs, but I just really like this QB.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'd be interested to see how Jones could pull that off. He'd have to assemble enough pieces from a Romo trade to move into the top 5 and even then I don't think that's gonna be possible. Romo has become injury prone within the last couple of seasons and his stock has dropped drastically. I wouldn't put anything past Jones, but he's gonna have to give up a lot to get to at least the 4 spot, especially if the Browns begin to covet RG III.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

i havent seen much from mccoy honestly, but they need a WR thats for sure. 

as for the giants, i hope we can land a linebacker, we need another linebacker with boley.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

McCoy showed glimpses of promise last season, but really suffered this season without a WR, stable RB, or a reliable OL. 

If the Browns are gonna commit to McCoy, their 2 1st round picks need to be used on Blackmon then trading up for Richardson imo.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

It depends on what the Browns can get in free agency. If I were in their position, I would try to get some help on the O line through free agency and commit their first pick to a good wide out. Replacing McCoy this early should really be the last thing on their mind and I would be disappointed if I was a Browns fan if they burned that first pick on RGIII. 

I'm confident with weapons and more protection, McCoy could get it done without a great running back right away. 

As for the Cowboys... fuck. Cornerbacks, safeties, and more cornerbacks. Anyone good in free agency at any of those positions is a MUST. Wouldn't be against trying out another OLB either.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Browns need a lot of offensive help.Not sure if they will resign Hillis.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> I'd be interested to see how Jones could pull that off. He'd have to assemble enough pieces from a Romo trade to move into the top 5 and even then I don't think that's gonna be possible. Romo has become injury prone within the last couple of seasons and his stock has dropped drastically. I wouldn't put anything past Jones, but he's gonna have to give up a lot to get to at least the 4 spot, especially if the Browns begin to covet RG III.


Yeah it ain't happening, but I'm going to pretend it will for now. 

In all seriousness, I do want him to be a Cowboy, but Dallas has so many gaping holes, the biggest are in the secondary, the interior offensive line, and the defensive line. It's amazing we won 8 games.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Would have won 11 if Romo didn't blow the Jets and Detroit games and Garret doesn't ice the kicker. Dallas' defense does suck for the most part. There's no way you should give up what 15 points less than 5 minutes.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Lions game wasn't all Romo now. The defense couldn't stop the Lions after all. The only reason they had that lead is because Romo was great in the 1st half and Stafford was struggling. Stafford wasn't struggling because the Dallas D though. There were wide open receivers, he was just missing them.

Dallas also could've easily lost to Miami, Washington, and San Francisco. 8-8 is really about what they are, pretty average because the offense can be great at times.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

been watching a lot of americas game, the super bowl specials that go through each years super bowl winner. since im 19, i really only have interest from 1981 til today and its upsetting to know that i missed a lot of great football, especially in the 80s with the 49ers and the 90s with the cowboys. 

also they have a missing rings special which goes through some of the best teams in nfl history that didnt win a superbowl. ive only watched the 1990 bills which goes on about the bills making it to four in a row and losing every time and the 98 vikings. the 98 vikings are officially one of my favorite teams of all time. john randle that man deserved a ring.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

A)Fucking Buccaneers
B) Chance to go to the SB is the best time ever to miss your first FG of the season Gary Anderson


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

now the jets are targeting peyton manning by the looks of it which is fine. Indy wants to fully rebuild around Luck which will be exciting to watch honestly. jets are taking such a huge risk if they do this because they will probably have to end up giving away draft picks and who knows how peyton will be after this neck injury. i dont think he will be the manning of old, but it will be an upgrade from sanchez. question is, how many years does manning have in him?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Manning will still play at an elite level, especially if Holmes stays and some of the other receivers which are a lot better than our tbh, other than Wayne, which would really help him. Their Oline is also solid, an elite center, and their running game is a lot better than ours. I also wouldn't be surprised if they let some of their other receivers go and target Wayne in FA to get a favorite of Manning's on their team. He would run their offense effectively while Rex would control the defense.

If they really want Manning though I expect to get some of their defensive players and quite a few of their draft picks.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

but there running game isnt even that good


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

NYJ still have Richardson right? He's still an elite blocking FB and D'Brickishaw is great at LT with Mangold at C. If they can keep those guys, he should do fine. TE is severely lacking though, even Favre couldn't make Keller work, and look what he did for Shiancoe.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Greene will probably do better with QB that can actually take pressure off of him. I've seen him do some good breakout runs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

i dont think greene has yet start an entire season


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



TKOK said:


> Would have won 11 if Romo didn't blow the Jets and Detroit games and Garret doesn't ice the kicker. Dallas' defense does suck for the most part. There's no way you should give up what 15 points less than 5 minutes.


Romo didn't really blow those games. Well you could argue that he did, but without him they never would've won 8 games. People shit on him all the time, but wrongfully so as he's pretty good. 



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> NYJ still have Richardson right? He's still an elite blocking FB and D'Brickishaw is great at LT with Mangold at C. If they can keep those guys, he should do fine. TE is severely lacking though, even Favre couldn't make Keller work, and look what he did for Shiancoe.


Nah, they don't have Richardson. And Green's OK ... I think he went over 1,000 this year, but he's still not fantastic by any means. With the Jets o-line, 1,000 yards isn't that great.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Romo just gets shit on because he's a Dallas QB. That means Dallas haters love it when he fucks up, and Dallas fans go insane when he fucks up. That's a lot of people talking shit and going insane. 

He's pretty damn good at times, but he's prone to panic and do stupid shit. Gotta say I witnessed some truly TERRIBLE QB play after Aikman retired. I'm talking all time worst QBs. Romo is brilliant in comparison. He's a legit top 10 QB. Romo was one of the few bright spots on this this year's team.



GD said:


> been watching a lot of americas game, the super bowl specials that go through each years super bowl winner. since im 19, i really only have interest from 1981 til today and its upsetting to know that i missed a lot of great football, especially in the 80s with the 49ers and the 90s with the cowboys.
> 
> also they have a missing rings special which goes through some of the best teams in nfl history that didnt win a superbowl. ive only watched the 1990 bills which goes on about the bills making it to four in a row and losing every time and the 98 vikings. the 98 vikings are officially one of my favorite teams of all time. john randle that man deserved a ring.


These are fantastic. The 92 Cowboys is my favorite. Biased obviously, but it was really well done.

I really dug the one on the 98 Broncos and 99 Rams. The Steelers and Raiders had awesome ones as well. And I loved seeing old footage of Bill Walsh talk to his team. What a man.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

the only one i didnt care for really was the 06 colts just because that superbowl was probably the worst superbowl ive watched.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> Romo didn't really blow those games. Well you could argue that he did, but without him they never would've won 8 games. People shit on him all the time, but wrongfully so as he's pretty good.


Yeah, after the Detroit game he was played pretty well.

Meh, the Colts 06 superbowl win wasn't that great of a game, but the run up with going through the Patriots like they did was fun to relive. I don't know what my favorite episode of America's game is , probably a 49ers one. the 99 rams is good too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Here's predictions that will most likely be WRONG.

Cincinnati over Houston
Pittsburgh over Denver

New Orleans over Detroit
NYG over Atlanta


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Everyones pick for MVP so far? Gotta go for the rookie legend that is blaine gabbart, but seriously I think it should be Brees over Rodgers.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Cincinnati over Houston.
Pittsburgh over Denver.

New Orleans over Detroit.
New York over Atlanta.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Cincinnati over Houston, simply because I think Houston's quarterback dilemma is going to be too much to overcome. Bengals will get blown out next round, however.

Pittsburgh over Denver, but by the skin of their teeth. Denver's defense will post 5+ sacks and the Steelers will turn the ball over at least 3 times, yet still manage to win.

New Orleans over Detroit ... either the Saints blow the Lions out, which I'm expecting, or the Saints totally collapse and the Lions laugh their way to a win. Only way I can see the latter happening is if Brees gets hurt. But then again, the Lions are apparently awful against backup quarterbacks too.

NYG over Atlanta, because Matt Ryan doesn't win once the season ends. Oh, and the Giants are healthy and hot, and Atlanta's defense is awful so the Giants offense will be too much to handle.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

HOUSTON!
DENVER!
NAWLINS!
NEW YAWK!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Giants defense is bad too. Of all the games, NYG/Atlanta is the hardest for me figure out how it goes down. Atlanta is the better team, but the Giants are riding a wave right now. Falcons don't have the secondary to stop Eli's fluke bombs, and no one seems able to stop Victor Cruz. Cruz is on another level right now. Kinda reminds me of how Fitzgerald was a few years ago in the playoffs.

Giants lose big if they come into this game with big heads, which they are prone to do these recent years.

I don't think the Giants do come into it with a greater sense of self than they should have though. That's why they win. Falcons offensive line won't be able to handle the Giants front. Difference in the ball game right there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Everyones pick for MVP so far? Gotta go for the rookie legend that is blaine gabbart, but seriously I think it should be Brees over Rodgers.


Peyton Manning. More valuable and important than both of them.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Peyton cost his team 10 wins this year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Peyton cost his team 10 wins this year.


Agreed. He should have never fucked up his neck. 

Manning will be playing for Washington in 2012. It's gonna suck hard.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

lol Washington, well actually I should be laughing at the rest of the division since their 8-8/9-7 won't get shit done anymore, but I really dont know where Manning goes, I'll continue to cheer for him until he retires though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Interesting decision by Landry Jones to stay another year, could have been a top 15-20 pick in the draft. However, he could boost his stock with another season.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Apparently Maurkice Pouncey won't play Sunday, yet another huge lift for Denver, doubtfully enough though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Oh yeah, after last year's embarrassment, I'd be shocked if Brees doesn't come out and just shred the Lions.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Broncos, Falcons, Saints, Texans cover.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Oh yeah, after last year's embarrassment, I'd be shocked if Brees doesn't come out and just shred the Lions.


I think this years Saints team is a better than last years. Maybe Megatron will break like 10 tackles while pulling off a 99 yard touchdown pass and run to win the game.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao and then the greg jennings broken leg guy makes a video like marshawn lynch run :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Even if the Steelers survive through the Broncos, they're gonna get decimated the next round. All these injuries are just too much to handle. Oh well, always next year (well not really seeing as half the team is retiring soon).


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Saints over Lions
I think the Saints and Lions could be just a all out shootout between Stafford and Brees. I expect the Saints to win though. 

Steelers over Broncos

Bronco's could get the shut out. Pitts offense isn't that great, but their defense only gives about 14 points a game. I just think the Steelers are a much better team.

Bengals over Texans. 

this is more of toss up than anything, because i don't think either team is great. Bengals have a decent enough offense with Dalton and Green and a good enough defense to win i guess.

Giants over Falcons. 

I see this as another toss up. but i'm going with Giants. Neither team is great, but Eli has been clutch all year and Matt Ryan hasn't done great in the post season. Giants also seem to be playing better the last 2 weeks.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

My picks for Wildcard Weekend: 

Lions Vs. Saints = Everyone is kind of writing off the Lions because of who they are facing, but don't be shocked if they pull this one off. I think they have the tools to match up against the Saints. I'm still going with *New Orleans* to take it. That offense is very potent right now and its hard to see them get derailed, but it can happen. You never know. 

Giants Vs. Falcons = Probably the most evenly matched game of the weekend. If my Giants can win one playoff game this year, its this one. Homefield advantage is key for them, so I'll pick them to win it against the dome team. Its not an easy pick though, especially if the Falcons can get Michael Turner going. But I'm going to go with *New York* and hopefully they can keep that momentum train rolling. 

Texans Vs. Bengals = I'm very happy for both teams making it to the playoffs against all odds, and its cool to see the Texans break the glass wall and get into the playoffs for the first time in franchise history. However, I don't see a happy ending for them here as they are too banged up & riddled with injuries to match up against the Bengals. They might surprise me, but I'm going with *Cincinnati* to win here. 

Denver Vs. Pittsburgh = If the Broncos have any hope in this game, its that the Steelers are really torn up on Offense. Way too many injuries there & Denver's defense is good enough to hold them in check. However, Pittsburgh's defense is so good, it isn't going to matter. Sorry. No Tebow magic here. I'm going with *Pittsburgh*.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol Washington, well actually I should be laughing at the rest of the division since their 8-8/9-7 won't get shit done anymore, but I really dont know where Manning goes, I'll continue to cheer for him until he retires though.


NFC East is awful for sure. This might be the worst season in its glorious history.

I say Manning to the Skins because Snyder would give up a ton for him, and the Skins haven't been really good since they won the Super Bowl WAY back in 1991. Manning would make that team really good since they need a QB pretty fucking bad.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> Cincinnati over Houston, simply because I think Houston's quarterback dilemma is going to be too much to overcome. Bengals will get blown out next round, however.
> 
> Pittsburgh over Denver, but by the skin of their teeth. Denver's defense will post 5+ sacks and the Steelers will turn the ball over at least 3 times, yet still manage to win.
> 
> New Orleans over Detroit ... either the Saints blow the Lions out, which I'm expecting, or the Saints totally collapse and the Lions laugh their way to a win. Only way I can see the latter happening is if Brees gets hurt. But then again, the Lions are apparently awful against backup quarterbacks too.
> 
> NYG over Atlanta, because Matt Ryan doesn't win once the season ends. Oh, and the Giants are healthy and hot, and Atlanta's defense is awful so the Giants offense will be too much to handle.


Agreed with all of this except for Pittsburgh. 

I think Tebow will get one win in the playoffs this year 8*D 

And _only_ one.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Brady Quinn has been taking a lot of snaps in practice, by all accounts.

Heaven help us.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Cerbs said:


> Agreed with all of this except for Pittsburgh.
> 
> I think Tebow will get one win in the playoffs this year 8*D
> 
> And _only_ one.


I hope you're wrong and we get more than 1 8*D

Mind you, getting knocked out in the Divisional Round would still be a hell of an achievement for this team.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

49ers representing with 5 All-Pro selections! Justin Smith was the best selection and Navorro Bowman takes the other Inside Linebacker spot along with Willis!!


----------



## sjones8

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Peyton Manning. More valuable and important than both of them.


If the Colts do draft Luck, who is their coach? If I'm Irsay, or Luck's agent/family, I don't want some stubborn joke of a coach trying to make him conform to some garbage playbook (Fisher)or an overrated retread trying to make him run a system that every defense can stop in their sleep (Gruden).


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

pfft, Manning will retire and coach us obviously.


----------



## sjones8

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> pfft, Manning will retire and coach us obviously.


It may happen.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

It literally has 0% chance of happening.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Seems the *NFL All Pro Team* has been announced:http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7432542/calvin-johnson-detroit-lions-jared-allen-minnesota-vikings-lead-all-pro-selections

Not a surprise that Megatron & Jared Allen are the headliners, there's little anyone could do to dispute those 2. The rest of the squad? *16* NFC & only *12* AFC.

Aaron Rodgers
Demarcus Ware
MJD
Shady McCoy
Vonta Leach
T Sizzle
Joe Thomas
Darrelle Revis
Jason Pierre Paul
Ngata
Gronk
Welker
Maurice Pouncey
David Ackers
Andy Lee
Jason Peters
Bowman
Patrick Willis
Derrick Johnson
Justin Smith
Polamalu
Woodson
Eric Weedle

All in all the biggest contribution to the team were the Niners with 5 followed by Baltimore with 3.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Seeing as the Bucs were terrible this season and weren't even close to the playoffs I'm rooting for the bengals and the 49ers.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Wouldn't be playoff time if we didn't have the usual Steelers will lose to a team that isn't as good theories and game plans!


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*










Arian Foster's head.


----------



## Wryder

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Arian Foster's head.




I love Arian Foster even more for this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Can't wait for Andrew Dalton and Andrew Brees to pick up the W's today.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Why's everyone picking against the Texans?

Texans went into Cincy with Yates and scored 10 unanswered in the 4th to win. Game was less than a month ago and not much has changed tbh.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Is Andre Johnson still hurt?

Oh yeah and shout out to the GRONK for his first All-Pro selection.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I expect the Texans to roll on fresh tires from Foster.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Texans
Saints (sadly )
Giants
Steelers


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Is Andre Johnson still hurt?
> 
> Oh yeah and shout out to the GRONK for his first All-Pro selection.


Johnson didn't play in the game a month ago iirc.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I still think it's dumb to say "X team beat Y team in the season so they should have no problem beating them in the playoffs."


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Not saying that at all. Just wondering why everyone is picking Cincy given what happened less than a month ago.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I think the game is 50/50, I can see it going either way tbh.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm leaning towards the Texans. Cincy kept Foster under 50 yards last time, don't think they'll be able to do that again.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

thought the game started at ten.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

*I don't think Cincy goes into Houston and beat the Texans. I just don't see it. 

Either way though I'm proud of my Bengals. Really proud. Not a bad year for a rebuilding team huh? *


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Going into Houston isn't that big of a deal. Stopping Arian Foster is. Houston's defense is pretty strong as well.

Like notorious 187 said, it's a toss up really. I went with Cincinnati because they have the better QB. That's it. I barely gave it any thought. If Foster has a big day, most likely so will whoever is QB, since this offense thrives on big play play action. I don't think Foster has a big day though. Bengals win.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

But doesn't Houston also have a better defense than Cincinnati?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I don't know if Houston's defense is good or not. They've played some really mediocre teams. They've looked great at times and I've seen a lot of Houston games this year. Other times, they look awful. Bottom line, Wade Phillips vastly improved what was one of the worst in the league. I'm still not sold yet that they can get it done when it matters most.

TJ Yates or Jake Delhomme is the QB for the Texans. Come on.

Then again, I did say my picks would probably be wrong.:side:


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Colts say they're definitely taking Luck with the 1st pick. 

Hopefully some fireworks ensue over this.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Colts are going to suck hard for a few years. I'll laugh if Luck is a bust and Manning wins two more Super Bowls.

JUST DON'T DO IT IN WASHINGTON PEYTON! Seriously, don't.

It also won't surprise me if Peyton never plays again.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I can see Elway wanting to trade for Manning now.

Looking forward to the draft, hope it all kicks off.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

You can just tell Houston's a football city.

The excitement these people have for the Texans, I have never in my life seen for the Rockets, Astros or Dynamo.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I bet that town was crazy back in the old Oilers days.

I'd like to see the Texans do well, though I'm not really a fan.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Yeah it was crazy back then, I remember how heartbroken people were when the Oilers got moved. I was so young back then so I never really got to enjoy the Oilers as much as others in the city but they were my favorite football team. I remember used to always use them in Madden before they stopped including classic teams.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Houston being healthy would make the playoffs more interesting, as is I'm taking the Bengals.

Lions are about 5 to 1 underdogs tonight, that's overboard to me considering they'll be playing the vast majority of their usual starters this time (notably Suh, Brees wasn't really getting pressured in the first game) and the Lions offense has looked the best it has all year the last 3 weeks. I don't expect the Lions to have the absurd amount of penalties of the first game (partially undisciplined play ie Logan flipping the ball into a dfenders face in front of the refs, partially bullshit ie those constant Burleson offensive PI calls) this time. In spite of all that the Saints still had little success stopping the Lions offense past the first quarter in the first game. If they can get a few turnovers and play offensively like they have been they will win this game.

Bengals

Steelers

Giants

LIONS


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I liked the Oilers too, but they're like the Texans now. Like them, but I'm not a fan. 

Poor Houston has gone through some rough football times. They weren't quite good enough to beat the Steelers in the 70s (few teams were). They gave up the biggest comeback of all time to Buffalo in the 90s (or one of them). Then they moved to Tennessee. Now they have a team again, and the one year they have a chance to do something special, all their QBs get injured. Their star WR is hurt most of the year. Their star RB is hurt to start the year. Their best defender is out for the season too. Their dreams as fans will shattered again when Houston inevitably loses.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Good to see Bum Phillips, didn't realize he was that old, 89 years old, damn.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

And here we go... the best weeks of the year start in 14 minutes :mark:


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

keep texas outa the playoffs! lol bengals should win this one


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Everywhere I turn I see Charles Barkley. :lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm going with a Bengals win here. I'm not cheering for either team per say, but I would love to see an AJ Green TD.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

LMAO @ the Texans OL saying their elementary schools. 

Nice move by Arian to catch his fumble mid-air.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The AFC is basically the Patriots vs. AFC North.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Dice Darwin said:


> The AFC is basically the Patriots vs. AFC North.


Wouldn't be if Schaub didn't go down. Texans would be the biggest threat in the AFC if he was healthy imo.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Need some Delhomme.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Dice Darwin said:


> The AFC is basically the Patriots vs. AFC North.


Nah bro. Don't ever count out Jesus.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Glover Quin is garbage. Every time there's a highlight of Houston's secondary getting burned, it's on Quin. Remember the hail mary vs. Jacksonville last season, where Quin batted the ball into the arms of Mike Thomas? Yeah.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Let's keep it coming Cincy.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



WWF said:


> Glover Quin is garbage. Every time there's a highlight of Houston's secondary getting burned, it's on Quin. Remember the hail mary vs. Jacksonville last season, where Quin batted the ball into the arms of Mike Thomas? Yeah.


I think he was corner last year though ... maybe that's why they moved him to safety. 

I haven't seen enough of the Texans this year to assess their defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Is it me or is A.J. Green getting the better of Johnathan Joseph?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Green gets the better of almost everyone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

All these roughing the (blank) calls and unnecessary roughness makes me smile, I can't wait for all the Roughing the Brady calls next week.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

And the roughing the Gostowski calls.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

There might be Roughing the Brady calls tomorrow, if Tebow gets benched.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

lmao @ Marvin Lewis wasting his challenges


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I've got a feeling the Bengals wasting their challenges will come back to haunt them.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

JJ Watts! Big time pick 6!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That's alright Cincy. You'll bounce back, us Pats fan need you guys to win this.

I don't wanna play the Steelers.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well, other than that amazing pick 6 from Watts this game has been what I expected. Tightly contested, sort of low scoring game. This game to me was the biggest toss up going in, and even with the pick 6 still looks to be headed that way. Since the Steelers(Assuming they win tomorrow) either has to go to New England or Baltimore, it doesn't matter who wins to me here. Just hoping it's a good game and so far it has been. I did pick Cincy though. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

If you're a Steelers fan, you should be rooting for the Texans to win. Pittsburgh should be wanting to go to New England to play a team they dominated earlier this season, rather than immediately having to go to Baltimore and play the Ravens, who they lost to twice already. Of course, then they would probably have to go to Baltimore the week after if they win... but at least the Patriots would be out of it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well they didn't really dominate us. They only won by 8 points.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Kabuto420 said:


> If you're a Steelers fan, you should be rooting for the Texans to win. Pittsburgh should be wanting to go to New England to play a team they dominated earlier this season, rather than immediately having to go to Baltimore and play the Ravens, who they lost to twice already. Of course, then they would probably have to go to Baltimore the week after if they win... but at least the Patriots would be out of it.


Ben was healthy then. And the fact that we beat the Pats mean we won't do it again.

And the score doesn't always tell the whole story @ notorious. Steelers were never in jeopardy of losing the game.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> Ben was healthy then. And the fact that we beat the Pats mean we won't do it again.
> 
> And the score doesn't always tell the whole story @ notorious. Steelers were never in jeopardy of losing the game.


There was a drive or 2 when the Pats could of made it very close. So it was in a little doubt at a couple points. But in general, we did dominate. But to Kabuto420, that's exactly why I don't want to play them again. We are banged up bad, and I don't expect the same Brady/Pats that have been bounced in their first playoff game the past 2 years. I expect Brady and the Pats to be on a mission, and they will be very tough to beat, especially since we beat them once. As for Baltimore, I'd say it's on par with going to NE. They've beat us twice, but that game in Pittsburgh should of been ours. I still don't trust Flacco, or that teams pedigree in the playoffs. But that doesn't mean they won 't put up a Hell of a game and could beat us again. Especially so since we are so banged up. So either or, it's going to take a Hell of an effort for the Steelers to win either of those games.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

This defense's best attribute is it's speed & they've got it on full display, the O Line doesn't even have time to react.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Kabuto420 said:


> If you're a Steelers fan, you should be rooting for the Texans to win. Pittsburgh should be wanting to go to New England to play a team they dominated earlier this season, rather than immediately having to go to Baltimore and play the Ravens, who they lost to twice already. Of course, then they would probably have to go to Baltimore the week after if they win... but at least the Patriots would be out of it.





Yea I really don't want to see Pittsburgh next week. We can beat any other team no problem.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The Texans are gonna win this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Fuck I should've went out of town this weekend.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Dalton totally panicked there. Then again, it's better to throw a deep INT there. Houston should've knocked it down though. Funny, they had a problem with that in the past too.:side:


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Wow. Dalton.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

It's ok. Elway has gotten owned in the playoffs too.

So Houston vs Baltimore next week? Hmmm.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Fuck now I have to go for Tebow.

Houston's not beating Baltimore, I just don't see that happening. I said that Houston & Cincy was a toss-up but Baltimore I don't think Houston wins it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

lulz, Arian Foster had a Marshawn Lynch Beast Mode in him.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The Steelers are mainly banged up on offense and they will be going up against one of the most pathetic defenses I have seen in my life up in New England. Even banged up, their offense will be able to score on that god awful defense. And if Pittsburgh's D beats up Brady like I know they can... we will probably be looking at a Steelers @ Ravens AFC championship game.

I like the Texans, I really do... but not enough to think they can go to Baltimore and win relying on Yates when the Ravens shut down Foster and Tate.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Meh, we beat Houston earlier this season & that pass rush was a real f'n problem THEN. They look even better now.

Time to drop that 2nd testicle Joe.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Like I said earlier, I wasn't sure why everyone was picking Cincy.

Not picking them, but I think they can beat the Ravens.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I don't know why you keep on saying this, it was pretty much even in people picking between Cincy & Houston.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

In this thread? Not really.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Actually yeah it was. If you go back and look, which I doubt you will, it was pretty much even.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Actually yeah it was. If you go back and look, which I doubt you will, it was pretty much even.


Notorious is pissed 'cause his hated Texans won.:cussin:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I don't give a shit. Until they win a Super Bowl, the fans can't say shit to a Patriots fan. Or better yet, make it to a Super Bowl. Or better yet, make it to the AFC championship. Or better yet, get a first round bye. Or better yet, win their division for multiple seasons in a row.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> Here's predictions that will most likely be WRONG.
> 
> Cincinnati over Houston
> Pittsburgh over Denver
> 
> New Orleans over Detroit
> NYG over Atlanta





notorious_187 said:


> Cincinnati over Houston.
> Pittsburgh over Denver.
> 
> New Orleans over Detroit.
> New York over Atlanta.





DH said:


> Cincinnati over Houston, simply because I think Houston's quarterback dilemma is going to be too much to overcome. Bengals will get blown out next round, however.
> 
> Pittsburgh over Denver, but by the skin of their teeth. Denver's defense will post 5+ sacks and the Steelers will turn the ball over at least 3 times, yet still manage to win.
> 
> New Orleans over Detroit ... either the Saints blow the Lions out, which I'm expecting, or the Saints totally collapse and the Lions laugh their way to a win. Only way I can see the latter happening is if Brees gets hurt. But then again, the Lions are apparently awful against backup quarterbacks too.
> 
> NYG over Atlanta, because Matt Ryan doesn't win once the season ends. Oh, and the Giants are healthy and hot, and Atlanta's defense is awful so the Giants offense will be too much to handle.





WWF said:


> HOUSTON!
> DENVER!
> NAWLINS!
> NEW YAWK!





TKOK! said:


> Saints over Lions
> I think the Saints and Lions could be just a all out shootout between Stafford and Brees. I expect the Saints to win though.
> 
> Steelers over Broncos
> 
> Bronco's could get the shut out. Pitts offense isn't that great, but their defense only gives about 14 points a game. I just think the Steelers are a much better team.
> 
> Bengals over Texans.
> 
> this is more of toss up than anything, because i don't think either team is great. Bengals have a decent enough offense with Dalton and Green and a good enough defense to win i guess.
> 
> Giants over Falcons.
> 
> I see this as another toss up. but i'm going with Giants. Neither team is great, but Eli has been clutch all year and Matt Ryan hasn't done great in the post season. Giants also seem to be playing better the last 2 weeks.





TripleG said:


> My picks for Wildcard Weekend:
> 
> Lions Vs. Saints = Everyone is kind of writing off the Lions because of who they are facing, but don't be shocked if they pull this one off. I think they have the tools to match up against the Saints. I'm still going with *New Orleans* to take it. That offense is very potent right now and its hard to see them get derailed, but it can happen. You never know.
> 
> Giants Vs. Falcons = Probably the most evenly matched game of the weekend. If my Giants can win one playoff game this year, its this one. Homefield advantage is key for them, so I'll pick them to win it against the dome team. Its not an easy pick though, especially if the Falcons can get Michael Turner going. But I'm going to go with *New York* and hopefully they can keep that momentum train rolling.
> 
> Texans Vs. Bengals = I'm very happy for both teams making it to the playoffs against all odds, and its cool to see the Texans break the glass wall and get into the playoffs for the first time in franchise history. However, I don't see a happy ending for them here as they are too banged up & riddled with injuries to match up against the Bengals. They might surprise me, but I'm going with *Cincinnati* to win here.
> 
> Denver Vs. Pittsburgh = If the Broncos have any hope in this game, its that the Steelers are really torn up on Offense. Way too many injuries there & Denver's defense is good enough to hold them in check. However, Pittsburgh's defense is so good, it isn't going to matter. Sorry. No Tebow magic here. I'm going with *Pittsburgh*.





Perfect Poster said:


> Texans
> Saints (sadly )
> Giants
> Steelers


7 predictions, 2 picks for the Texans.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I give Yates a lot of credit in this game. His numbers were not incredible (11/20 for 159 yards 1 TD) but most importantly was the 0 turnovers and he did hit the long bomb to Johnson. He made some timely passes on 3rd down and played the game manager role without making the big mistake. For a rookie 3rd stringer who didn't even play until the 2nd half of the season, his performance was not too shabby.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well, I stand corrected. I thought there were more people picking the Texans. My mistake.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



brian8448 said:


> Houston being healthy would make the playoffs more interesting, as is I'm taking the Bengals.
> 
> Lions are about 5 to 1 underdogs tonight, that's overboard to me considering they'll be playing the vast majority of their usual starters this time (notably Suh, Brees wasn't really getting pressured in the first game) and the Lions offense has looked the best it has all year the last 3 weeks. I don't expect the Lions to have the absurd amount of penalties of the first game (partially undisciplined play ie Logan flipping the ball into a dfenders face in front of the refs, partially bullshit ie those constant Burleson offensive PI calls) this time. In spite of all that the Saints still had little success stopping the Lions offense past the first quarter in the first game. If they can get a few turnovers and play offensively like they have been they will win this game.
> 
> Bengals
> 
> Steelers
> 
> Giants
> 
> LIONS


Make that 8 predictions and 2 for the Texans.

EDIT: Aren't the Texans missing Mario Williams too?


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> EDIT: Aren't the Texans missing Mario Williams too?


Yep.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Texans would really scare me if they weren't hit by injuries to two of their best players. Both units showed up today though despite this.



Kabuto420 said:


> I give Yates a lot of credit in this game. His numbers were not incredible (11/20 for 159 yards 1 TD) but most importantly was the 0 turnovers and he did hit the long bomb to Johnson. He made some timely passes on 3rd down and played the game manager role without making the big mistake. For a rookie 3rd stringer who didn't even play until the 2nd half of the season, his performance was not too shabby.


No turnovers in the playoffs is always a good showing, especially considering he's a rookie and he's TJ YATES. Not sure he can duplicate that against the Ravens, but I did pick the Bengals and was WRONG there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

tbf, and I might be alone on this, if they still had Schaub they would probably have had a good chance at the Superbowl. A better chance than the Pats too since they actually have a good defense this year.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Kabuto420 said:


> Yep.


Makes you wonder what they could have done with him and Matt.

vs. Ravens all depends on if Yates stays mistake free and if Foster can manage more than 50 yards.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> Texans would really scare me if they weren't hit by injuries to two of their best players. Both units showed up today though despite this.





UnDeFeatedKing said:


> tbf, and I might be alone on this, if they still had Schaub they would probably have had a good chance at the Superbowl. A better chance than the Pats too since they actually have a good defense this year.





-Mystery- said:


> Makes you wonder what they could have done with him and Matt.


I completely agree with this. If the Texans had not gotten bit by the injury bug this year, they quite possibly could have rolled in as the #1 seed. They were sitting at that top seed when they were 10-3, then went and lost to the Panthers, Colts and Titans. They win all three of those games if healthy. Given a first round bye and home field throughout, they would definitely had been a serious threat to win the AFC.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Am I the only one annoyed by the Faith Hill song and dance?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

LET'S GO SAINTS!!!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

All I want is a Scheffler TD dance.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Kabuto420 said:


> Am I the only one annoyed by the Faith Hill song and dance?


I don't mind Faith. I can't stand the cheesy shit they do with the players in that intro. Eli and Romo especially lol.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Fuck the Saints and fuck their goddamned Tecmo Bowl offense. The Brees record is bullshit aided by these ridiculous rule changes designed to take defense out of the game. You can't even fart in the direction of a QB anymore without getting a 15 yard flag.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Kabuto420 said:


> Fuck the Saints and fuck their goddamned Tecmo Bowl offense. The Brees record is bullshit aided by these ridiculous rule changes designed to take defense out of the game. You can't even fart in the direction of a QB anymore without getting a 15 yard flag.


Exactly why I love being a Patriots fan. The Roughing the Brady rule is one of the greatest rules the NFL ever made.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Exactly why I love the Patriots. The Roughing the Brady rule is one of the greatest rules the NFL ever made.


Bet you love that tuck rule too.

I like the Saints. That means they won't do much in the postseason.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The NFC is loaded with great teams...Saints win this game close. Saints/Packers NFC championship game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Fuck yeah I love the tuck rule.

Still think it's Saints/Patriots in the Super Bowl. Come at me haters!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Here's to hoping the Saints overload the fucking scoreboard.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Exactly why I love being a Patriots fan. The Roughing the Brady rule is one of the greatest rules the NFL ever made.


lol from your point of view as a Pats fan... hell yeah I bet you love that shit. The defense can't rough anyone up anymore and Brady hits slants all day long. I may hate the Pats but I do respect them. You can't blame them for the league fucking up the rules so bad.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Megatron's already rolling grown ass men.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Haven't watched many if any, Saints games this year. Is their defense any good?


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Still think it's Saints/Patriots in the Super Bowl.


That would be the most god awful thing imaginable. We don't need to see video game Madden style Super Bowls. I am still a firm believer in "defense wins championships". If the league has changed so much that the SB has teams that don't play defense/only play offense, I would be disgusted.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I wouldn't be. 

You fellas need to get with the program. Defense doesn't win championships anymore bruh. It be dat passing offense. :side:


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Stafford making it look easy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Haven't watched many if any, Saints games this year. Is their defense any good?


lol no. They get a lot of turnovers I believe, which could save them this game.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Yeah baby! Go Lions! They made that first drive look easy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> I wouldn't be.
> 
> You fellas need to get with the program. Defense doesn't win championships anymore bruh. It be dat passing offense. :side:


That started being the case after 2007 I guess.:side:

Couldn't resist.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

BRETT FAVRE SIGHTING!

@MrMister: At least we've won more than one playoff game in the 21st century, unlike that one team billed from Dallas. Yeah...I went there bro.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Lions made a "stop"? Surprise!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Colston never really had that ball clean. Probably should have just hit the ground after the catch.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Yeah the Lions are game, the Saints look sluggish bad sign..Pull out a gun that would wake me up,lol.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

What a "stop" lol. Pretty sure this will be a really enjoyable game.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I wanna give Pats fans something to think about. As much as you love Brady slinging it all around the field and running up the score, let me ask you this... how much has that style of play really gotten you? They haven't won shit since the team switched to offense oriented. Just in case you forgot, when they won those three Super Bowls, they did it by playing defense. They did it in the days of Bruschi and Seymour and Harrison and Vrabel and Law and Samuel. When the high flying Pats offense took them to 18-0, how did they get beat? By defense. They have not won a single playoff game since then.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Kabuto420 said:


> I wanna give Pats fans something to think about. As much as you love Brady slinging it all around the field and running up the score, let me ask you this... how much has that style of play really gotten you? They haven't won shit since the team switched to offense oriented. Just in case you forgot, when they won those three Super Bowls, they did it by playing defense. They did it in the days of Bruschi and Seymour and Harrison and Vrabel and Law and Samuel. When the high flying Pats offense took them to 18-0, how did they get beat? By defense. *They have not won a single playoff game since then.*


Haven't won any Super Bowls since Spygate.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Haven't won any Super Bowls since Spygate.


I'm a Pats hater and much fun it was to poke at them after Spygate, you can't seriously think they won what they did by cheating. They legit won those Super Bowls through hard work and defense. My whole point is they have not won a damn thing since they switched to an offense oriented team and forgot how to play defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Kabuto420 said:


> I wanna give Pats fans something to think about. As much as you love Brady slinging it all around the field and running up the score, let me ask you this... how much has that style of play really gotten you? They haven't won shit since the team switched to offense oriented. Just in case you forgot, when they won those three Super Bowls, they did it by playing defense. They did it in the days of Bruschi and Seymour and Harrison and Vrabel and Law and Samuel. When the high flying Pats offense took them to 18-0, how did they get beat? By defense. They have not won a single playoff game since then.


We're gonna win our first playoff game this year. Either we beat Jesus or a rapist.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> We're gonna win our first playoff game this year. Either we beat Jesus or a rapist.


You still cannot dispute the facts.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The facts are that we're gonna change the NFL forever by finally letting the world know that you don't need defense to win a championship. The NFL is helping us too, we've already got Roughing the Brady, next we'll have Roughing the Welker. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> BRETT FAVRE SIGHTING!
> 
> @MrMister: At least we've won more than one playoff game in the 21st century, unlike that one team billed from Dallas. Yeah...I went there bro.


New England hasn't done much recently if that's what we're talking about. Romo might have as many playoff wins as Brady in the recent past.

If we're talking about the past, Dallas owns New England. New England never was and never will be as dominant as those Dallas teams were. You realize it's been about a decade since NE won their first Super Bowl right?

Don't worry, once Brady retires the Patriots will return to insignificance.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Sproles just got fucked up.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> The facts are that we're gonna change the NFL forever by finally letting the world know that you don't need defense to win a championship.


Maybe you do not understand what a _fact_ is. I stated _facts_. Yours is an _opinion_.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> The facts are that we're gonna change the NFL forever by finally letting the world know that you don't need defense to win a championship. The NFL is helping us too, we've already got Roughing the Brady, next we'll have Roughing the Welker. :side:


Saints already beat you to it with their 25th ranked defense in 2009.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Woah just barely a first down, if Lions stopped them again, confidence for the Saints would of went down..but the Lions are the Lions..


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The only thing the Saints proved in '09 is that it's better to be lucky than be good. They got their asses handed to them by the Vikings and only won because Peterson could not hang on to the ball.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> New England hasn't done much recently if that's what we're talking about. Romo might have as many playoff wins as Brady in the recent past.
> 
> If we're talking about the past, Dallas owns New England. New England never was and never will be as dominant as those Dallas teams were. You realize it's been about a decade since NE won their first Super Bowl right?
> 
> Don't worry, once Brady retires the Patriots will return to insignificance.


You wanna talk about teams not having any success in recent years?

The Cowboys have won 2 playoff games in the last 16 years.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Lions defense is flat-out terrible.

Edit: lol @ all this talk of success in recent years. Steelers have been to the Super bowl 3 times in 5 years. Sup.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Dallas is awful. Can't deny that. Patriots aren't much better recently. They get free wins from Miami, NYJ, and the BILLS annually as well. That's 6 wins before they're even played.

You're a bandwagon fan though DH. COME ON.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The 18-0 Pats lost to ELI MANNING when he was still LOLELI.

Lol.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> Edit: lol @ all this talk of success in recent years. Steelers have been to the Super bowl 3 times in 5 years. Sup.


A team that plays defense consistently being in the Super Bowl. Shocking.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

lol Pats at being 5-3 and then having like the easiest schedule in the NFL and winning out.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> The 18-0 Pats lost to ELI MANNING when he was still LOLELI.
> 
> Lol.


Well we weren't even supposed to be 18-0 anyway, we just got lucky to be undefeated in the season by a bad timeout call from the Ravens.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

We know the Saints would score, the test is now to see how the Lions respond.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Kabuto420 said:


> A team that plays defense consistently being in the Super Bowl. Shocking.


The Baltimore Ravens are the flip side to that. Then again it's Pittsburgh knocking them out isn't it.

Oh and they shouldn't have beaten the Seahawks. Refs gave the Steelers that one.:side:


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol Pats at being 5-3 and then having like the easiest schedule in the NFL and winning out.


I :lmao @ the Pats not beating a single winning team all season.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Pats defense.

2007 - 4th
2008 - 10th
2009 - 11th
2010 - 25th
2011 - 31st

Strangely enough, Pats haven't won a playoff game since 2007. :hmm:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

We're all gonna have to eat crow if the Patriots win it all. COME ON DEFENSE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well we were 18th in points given up this season and that's all that matters IMO.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> The Baltimore Ravens are the flip side to that. Then again it's Pittsburgh knocking them out isn't it.


You corrected yourself. The Ravens have lost out to a team that played D. Finally getting past that division hurdle and going into the playoffs with a bye instead of being the #5 seed is going to make all the difference in the world to them.



MrMister said:


> Oh and they shouldn't have beaten the Seahawks. Refs gave the Steelers that one.:side:


The Seahawks were a fun team this year. They got some wins against good teams. Lynch was in beast mode. Even T-_Jack_ played pretty good at times.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Well we were 18th in points given up this season and that's all that matters IMO.


Too bad for you, every team left in the NFC puts up more than 21.4 points a game. :lmao


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Pats defense.
> 
> 2007 - 4th
> 2008 - 10th
> 2009 - 11th
> 2010 - 25th
> 2011 - 31st
> 
> Strangely enough, Pats haven't won a playoff game since 2007. :hmm:


_Exactamundo._


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Anyway, there is a lot less scoring in this game than I thought there would be.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> Anyway, there is a lot less scoring in this game than I thought there would be.


Agreed still a shit ton of completions though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

More surprised at how calm and poised Stafford looks than by the score tbh.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Beautiful pass. TOUCHDOWN LIONS!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Y'all are gonna stop with all this Patriot hate.

Y'all just mad cause Tom Brady got more rings than your team's QB. :side:

Y'all also mad cause your team's defense isn't gonna win a goddamn thing while the Patriots on the other hand...let's just say:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Still enjoying the game, even though there is no defense to be seen so far.

Notorious the Pats only played TWO teams that had winning records this season. There was like 4 teams that were 8-8, but still, the Pats lost to those two teams as well.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Y'all are gonna stop with all this Patriot hate.
> 
> You just mad cause Tom Brady got more rings than your team's QB. :side:


If I was not clear before, I DO have a lot of respect for all the rings that Brady and Belichik won. I am simply pointing out that when the Pats DID when those rings... they did it with *defense*.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

@UDK: The Giants game was rigged and fuck Pittsburgh.

@Kabuto420: And when their rings this year, they're gonna do it with *OFFENSE.* Get with the program son.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> The Giants game was rigged and fuck Pittsburgh.
> 
> @Kabuto420: And when their rings this year, they're gonna do it with *OFFENSE.* Get with the program son.


Nah, Eli just embarrassed your team again. :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Y'all are gonna stop with all this Patriot hate.
> 
> Y'all just mad cause Tom Brady got more rings than your team's QB. :side:
> 
> Y'all also mad cause your team's defense isn't gonna win a goddamn thing while the Patriots on the other hand...let's just say:


KRAFT

What an egotistical owner.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Haters gonna hate MrMr.

Mr. Robert K. Kraft is a genius and a role model for all the young kids in America.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> @Kabuto420: And when their rings this year, they're gonna do it with *OFFENSE.* Get with the program son.


Hey, if they can do it with nothing but offense, I will give credit where credit is due. But until that day happens, I still stand by the belief that defense wins championships.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Haters gonna hate MrMr.
> 
> Mr. Robert K. Kraft is a genius and a role model for all the young kids in America.


You missed the irony I guess. My team is owned by Jerry Jones, the epitome of ego. I was jokin man.

Kraft seems like a good guy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

On February 5, 2012 when Tom Brady & GRONK when their first ring together all of you haters in this here thread will be doing this:


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> KRAFT
> 
> What an egotistical owner.


Google the Marlins 2003 WS ring if you think that ring is bad.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Pats aren't beating whoever represents the NFC. They're either gonna play a team that can outscore them (Saints or Packers) or a team they can't score against (49ers).


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Oh shit! Detroit ball!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Another takeaway for the Lions. They have to capitalize on this one or it could get bad for them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Pats aren't beating whoever represents the NFC. They're either gonna play a team that can outscore them (Saints or Packers) or a team they can't score against (49ers).


Whatever floats your boat. You'll be disappointed when Ochocinco is holding up a SB ring at the end of this year.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Another takeaway for the Lions. They have to capitalize on this one or it could get bad for them.


Yep. You can't go wasting opportunities against the New Orleans Tecmo Bowlers.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Yeah a two-score lead would be hugely beneficial for the Lions. They don't want Brees breathing down their neck.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

if Detroit scores on this drive, it puts a lot of pressure on the Aints...


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Whatever floats your boat. You'll be disappointed when Ochocinco is holding up a SB ring at the end of this year.


How do you plan on outscoring the Packers, if you play them? Lions put up 5 TDs and still couldn't win.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Two score lead doesn't mean much against the Saints. Still, those two turnovers are bad news for NO. I'm not sure what the stat is, but I know that if you lose the turnover battle your chances of winning the playoffs are quite slim.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Wasted possession.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Anyone else see that Owen Daniels went for postgame x-rays?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Inability to capitalize will cost the Lions.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The Lions gotta convert on these turnovers.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

So nobody saw the Lions get cheated out of a fucking touchdown there on that fumble recovery where a whistle was blown with no one possessing the ball?


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Lions D-line needs to step it up and put more pressure on Brees.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



brian8448 said:


> So nobody saw the Lions get cheated out of a fucking touchdown there on that fumble recovery where a whistle was blown with no one possessing the ball?


Miscommunication between the refs.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Miscoummunication between the refs.


Yes, miscommunication that cost them a rightful TD... and possibly the game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

refs shouldn't blow the whistle on a potential fumble. Completely fucks things up like that since even though the two guys would have scored a TD there, it could have easily been different if the Saints players were still trying to stop them.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Fairly's hit was fucking hilarious, need more of that.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



brian8448 said:


> So nobody saw the Lions get cheated out of a fucking touchdown there on that fumble recovery where a whistle was blown with no one possessing the ball?


I saw it, but don't really care. On the other hand, if you're Lions fan I understand if you're super fucking pissed right now.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

So refs shouldn't blow the whistle on any incompletion? 

They all could be fumbles.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



brian8448 said:


> Yes, miscommunication that cost them a rightful TD... and possibly the game.


Shit happens every week, every game.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> So refs shouldn't blow the whistle on any incompletion?
> 
> They all could be fumbles.


QB's get hit with the ball in their hands every play?


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Shit happens every week, every game.


Every week, probably. Every game, no. For a close playoff game it's pretty significant when it looked to be a sure 6.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> So refs shouldn't blow the whistle on any incompletion?
> 
> They all could be fumbles.


that didnt look like a normal incomplete pass at all. his throwing motion was completely off.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



brian8448 said:


> Every week, maybe. Every game, no. For a close playoff game it's pretty significant when it looked to be a sure 6.


There's bad calls (or non-calls) every game that "effect" the outcome.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Good teams overcome bad calls.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Exactly.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Good teams overcome bad calls.


Not a good argument, these are 2 good teams and this call is 7 points. Ask Oakland about overcoming the tuck rule (and that team won the AFC the next year, so yes they were also good). There's a decent chance the Saints will win this game by 7 or less...




-Mystery- said:


> There's bad calls (or non-calls) every game that "effect" the outcome.


Yeah, just not to this extent (7 points) and in a playoff game. 

Of course it doesn't matter if the Lions win or the Saints blow them out in the 2nd half.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Personal foul? :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The 'what if' game is retarded, that's all.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Ridiculous fuckin penalty. Prime example of the disgustingly soft new NFL.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao pathetic penalties are pathetic. Its the fucking playoffs. Just stop with any and all stupid penalties you give to offenses. It isn't necessary.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

For Detroit, so far so good. 14-10 Halftime lead.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> The 'what if' game is retarded, that's all.


There's no "game", just me pointing out that the Lions were indisputably incorrectly not granted what looked to be an easy TD, there's not a lot of hypotheticals to deal with to accept that those 7 points could make a difference in this game.

And in the Raiders example I pointed out the "good team" would've won the game right there, there's no "what if" about it or other factors besides kneeling the ball. So no, good teams don't necessarily overcome bad calls, I have disproved that line of thinking completely.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

It looked like an incomplete pass, 9/10 would of blown the whistle.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

yeah there is actually since Sanits stopped playing, except one player, after the whistle while the Lions did not. Youre trying to make it out as if everyone on the field was going for the ball.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



brian8448 said:


> There's no "game", just me pointing out that the Lions were indisputably incorrectly not granted what looked to be an easy TD, there's not a lot of hypotheticals to deal with to accept that those 7 points could make a difference in this game.
> 
> And in the Raiders example I pointed out the "good team" would've won the game right there, there's no "what if" about it or other factors besides kneeling the ball. So no, good teams don't necessarily overcome bad calls, I have disproved that line of thinking completely.


You're playing the 'what if' game. The Lions could get that 7 points and still get blown the fuck out. 

I'm sure you'll be here bitching if they lose by 7 or less. I'll save you the trouble, get over it. Your team didn't lose because they were "cheated" out of points, they lost because they weren't able to stop Brees from marching up and down the field.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



brian8448 said:


> the Raiders...


Speaking of the Raiders...

Palmer is a bum. Give the job back to Campbell.

Campbell 4-2.
Palmer 4-6.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Josh mcdaniels back as Pats OC :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



brian8448 said:


> There's no "game", just me pointing out that the Lions were indisputably incorrectly not granted what looked to be an easy TD, there's not a lot of hypotheticals to deal with to accept that those 7 points could make a difference in this game.
> 
> And in the Raiders example I pointed out the "good team" would've won the game right there, there's no "what if" about it or other factors besides kneeling the ball. So no, good teams don't necessarily overcome bad calls, I have disproved that line of thinking completely.


It's been around 10 years since that game, but wasn't there an overtime to decide that game after the tuck play? The Raiders still could've won that game. They didn't.

As with then, there is still time left, but this is an entire half, more really since that occurred in the 2nd Q. I could see if this was the last play of the game or something, but there is still a ton of football to be played. And just because the Lions might have/should have scored there, there is no way to know how the game would be played out after that TD. It might have turned out completely different with the Saints exploding after that. We can't know.

Still, I totally get your frustration. It sucks to have your team be the victim of a bad call.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> You're playing the 'what if' game. The Lions could get that 7 points and still get blown the fuck out.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be here bitching if they lose by 7 or less. I'll save you the trouble, get over it. Your team didn't lose because they were "cheated" out of points, they lost because they weren't able to stop Brees from marching up and down the field.


Of course if they blow us out in the 2nd half it means nothing, we'll have to see.

Saints haven't had success stopping Stafford/CJ/Burleson either. 

If you think the best team will win no matter what and a single play doesn't determine the game I would suggest many counterexamples, the Raiders/Patriots being the most obvious. This example isn't as blatantly obvious an effect but could effect the game considerably nontheless.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Let's be honest. Refs blowing a whistle and killing the play is a bullshit rule and the Lions just got fucked by it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



brian8448 said:


> Of course if they blow us out in the 2nd half it means nothing, we'll have to see.
> 
> Saints haven't had success stopping Stafford/CJ/Burleson either.
> 
> If you think the best team will win no matter what and a single play doesn't determine the game I would suggest many counterexamples, the Raiders/Patriots being the most obvious. This example isn't as blatantly obvious an effect but could effect the game considerably nontheless.


I've already told you that bad calls and non-calls happen every game that "effect" the outcome in some way, shape, or form. Doesn't matter if it's a bad pass interference call that costs a team 15 yards or what happened to the Lions.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Meachem would've caught that if Detroit had scored that defensive TD.:side:

And I LOL'ed at McDaniels getting the NE gig too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Wow, 2 minutes to score. That's awful.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> I've already told you that bad calls and non-calls happen every game that "effect" the outcome in some way, shape, or form. Doesn't matter if it's a bad pass interference call that costs a team 15 yards or what happened to the Lions.


I understand that, how you can't make a distinction that 7 points in a playoff game on an INCORRECT call and not one of questionable discretion or 5-15 yards like a PI call is far more significant and potentially the difference between a win and loss (as 7 points or less often is when dealing with 2 good teams) is beyond me.

That's all I have to say about that play for now, back to the game.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



brian8448 said:


> I understand that, how you can't make a distinction that 7 points in a playoff game on an INCORRECT call and not one of questionable discretion or 5-15 yards like a PI call is far more significant and potentially the difference between a win and loss (as 7 points or less often is when dealing with 2 good teams) is beyond me.
> 
> That's all I have to say about that play for now, back to the game.


Bad calls can lead to scores, that's my point.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Lions cant tackle. Or make a fourth down stop.

Edit: game over. Lions' defense is beyond terrible, can't even believe how bad they are, no wonder Flynn got 6 TDs against them.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Yeah the Saints have got this.

So so far next week it's looking like:
Steelers/Broncos at Patriots
Texans at Ravens
Falcons/Giants at Packers
Saints at 49ers


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Lions need secondary help like no other. I've never seen secondary this bad.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Bad day for the Bengals and Lions. But if I'm a fan of those teams I'd be excited about the future. These teams are going to be real contenders very soon.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Megatron with 12 receptions and 210 yards. He's putting in work man. People may not agree with me, but I think he's the best WR in the league.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Calvin Johnson: 12 Catches, 210 Yards, 2 TD. Beast.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Calvin Johnson - 12 catches, 211 yards, 2 TD. Ridiculous. Too bad the defense is horrendous.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Megatron with 12 receptions and 210 yards. He's putting in work man. People may not agree with me, but I think he's the best WR in the league.


lol I think he might have been the MVP of the league, no one might agree with me on that though.

Brees had a hell of an oline, three pro bowlers, and literally all day with his passes. Also had a hell of a running game and the second best TE in the league that was doing bad damage and Colston as well as a bunch of other good/average receivers.

Rodgers had a hell of an offense. I shouldn't even have to explain this one.

I dont know who else was in the conversation but yeah. Johnson made huge plays whether it be against two or even three defenders. Gave other receivers single coverage because of the threat he brings. Made so many game winning/changing catches that sort of gets ignored the next week because it isn't the as a QB comeback and there really is no stat for the clutch catches. Really thought he was the most valuable player on the offense, moreso that the QB which is rare.


----------



## JCarbo04

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

As beastly as the Saints offense looks tonight watch how average it looks when it goes on the road next week. And not because they are playing San Fran even though that's going to be tough regardless the location.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol I think he might have been the MVP of the league, no one might agree with me on that though.


You argued earlier this season that CALVIN was not the best WR, now he's the MVP?

I don't disagree with MVP talk, thought it's gonna be Brees and Rodgers. He's totally unfair, especially in this era. The only other WR that can compare is Fitzgerald, but CALVIN was better this season. Then again CALVIN had a much better QB.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That was like week 4, much changes in 12 weeks. I still think Fits and Andrea are close to him, but MVP's has to do with who has the best seasons and Calvin no doubt had it this season.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

This game was good for 3 quarters, but the Lions' defense just looked helpless out there. I knew when their Offense scored no points off the two Fumbles & their D dropped those two easy picks that Saints were going to take control of this sucker sooner or later. 

It'll be interesting to see how they play next week against a killer defense like San Fran. That will be a fun game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

i can't wait for wild card to be over. i already have this as the most bored i've been about a playoff game in my life. 5 minutes of tebow being halfway decent can't excite for me the train wreck of a game that will occur.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

49er Brethren....in Harbaugh we trust









Whatever it takes next Saturday. If we have to bring back the baseball diamond and keep the sprinklers going for a week, so be it.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Mayhew I hope you invest in a secondary next year. Wright, Berry, and Spievey are shit. LBs aren't great either but I can live with them. 

Hopefully Cortland Finnegan (who I believe is a FA) comes over since he was playing when Schwartz was a D-Cord in Tennessee. Could be a legit #1.

I like where the Lions are going, though. Staffords only 23 and looked good until he had to force some throws, Megatron is a beast. A decent run game could help and I think they'll address the OL (a tackle most likely), RB, and DB in the offseason (hopefully DB first).

And that Saints blocking is crazy. The Lions got to him on probably about 4-5 of his dropbacks all game. He had all the time in the world. It'll be interesting to see what they do on the road against a team that can tackle, though.

And I'd like to toot my own horn that I was one of the two to actually pick the Texans... :side:


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Pretty surprised the Texans won today, especially the way they did, but I'm not complaining. 

I'm going to be conflicted between who I cheer for next week in that game against the Ravens. :side: 

As for tomorrow, still sticking with Denver and New York.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I should've known the Bungles would lose. That's what I get for rooting for that other Ohio team.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Kick ass that my Texans won, now on to Baltimore. The first time we played them it was early in the season, and the D hadn't really gelled yet, they are on all points now. Its going to be a TOUGH game, but I have faith we may just win this time.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebowmmania today! Don't see either of the Giants or the Falcons beating the packers next week.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm pumped/nervous.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Tebowmmania today! Don't see either of the Giants or the Falcons beating the packers next week.


Giants beat Packers in the regular season if their secondary doesn't fall apart with a minute left. Also, Eli has already proven he can go into Green Bay in January and win. Giants can be a real problem for Green Bay, but the Falcons not so much.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm annoyed. If the Jaguars actually hire the Jets OC I hope their franchise collapse. If someone is an offensive coordinator and developed Mark Sanchez and I have the biggest bust from last year playing as my future QB. The last person I would hire would have I ran the Jets offense on his resume. You get a new coach reach for the stars, don't reach for a grounded Jet. Do the Jags even realize all the blame was on the OC? Dumb franchises do dumb things.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I bet Packers lost the game on purpose against the Chiefs so they could avoid getting their streak killed in the playoffs against the GIANTS.

Everyone here ready for the Steelers to get TEBOWED?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I die of laughter if someone gets Tebowed in the playoffs.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> I die of laughter if someone gets Tebowed in the playoffs.


I would die of laughter if it was the Pats.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm going to die of laughter when Tebow TEBOWS the Steelers, thus giving the Broncos a winning record of 9/8 and then allowing them to TEBOW the Pats and then TEBOWING all the way to the playoffs where he will TEBOW Rodgers in the greatest upset of mankind.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Victor Cruz about to shit all over this Falcons secondary.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Julio Jones about to the same thing to the G-men I hope..


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

4 hours until the Steelers get Tebow'd. This will be a sad day in NFL history.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> I would die of laughter if it was the Pats.


Nah Brady doesn't get Tebowed.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Nope, just whines about it when a LB grazes his knee and begs for flags.

Rooting for the Falcons. I like their uniforms better. That's how little I care about these two teams.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Winning through penalties and cheating since 2001. :side:

I think the Falcons' jersey is probably my favorite in the NFL. I like the black and red combination.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to UnDeFeatedKing again.


:side:


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Grimes is out for ATL. They're screwed.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Good sign for the Falcons defense wise, getting pressure early, helps you as the game develops..


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Winning through penalties and cheating since 2001. :side:
> 
> I think the Falcons' jersey is probably my favorite in the NFL. I like the black and red combination.


The black and red colors are why they are the number one team around these parts. GO DAWGS!!

Oh, wait, Falcons, my bad. The jersey color for Atlanta and UGA are very similar, which helps a lot of people around here. Black and Red are colors that go together really well.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Matt Ryan better man up or people start to talk about his wins during the season, and no playoff wins to show for it.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Their best jersey are the ones with the red helmets.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

We already have more punts in this games first 6 minutes then the entire Lions/Saints game had.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



ho ho inc said:


> Matt Ryan better man up or people start to talk about his wins during the season, and no playoff wins to show for it.


You are completely right here. At some point, fingers will be pointed at him as the leader of the team whether it is his fault or not.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Eat salad by Eli.0-2 for Eli and the Giants at home, and one of those losses was by the Eagles, and they were the number one seed..in 08-09 season I believe..


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Got a punt battle going on at Met Life right now.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Alright Julio...first down, they needed that..


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Falcons should give up running the ball. Turner's slower than a turtle.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



ho ho inc said:


> Matt Ryan better man up or people start to talk about his wins during the season, and no playoff wins to show for it.


People are already talking.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Julio does it again.You can't give on the running game, you have to get one or two yards to keep the Giants honest.Running game=tired Defenses..


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Falcons short yard run offense blows. Should give it to a quicker back and let him bounce it to the outside instead of a big fullback that's coming right at the defense.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Perfect Poster said:


> Falcons short yard run offense blows. Should give it to a quicker back and let him bounce it to the outside instead of a big fullback that's coming right at the defense.


They don't have a quicker back.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I thought Jaquizz Rodgers had decent speed?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Ugh. That Safety shouldn't have happened.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Kareem McKenzie needs to go. He consistently gets beat on a speed rush


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Perfect Poster said:


> I thought Jaquizz Rodgers had decent speed?


IDK, I think his 40 time is only like 4.65 or something.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Jaquizz is short there. He also didn't make the first down.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Jacobs longest run he will have all day, if he hit him hard, he can't get away with two left feet,lol.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

And there's the Nicks TD. Now 7-2 NYG.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

LOL at the "Missed it by that much" line. I always appreciate Get Smart references, even in sports, lol. 


Giants up 7-2! Cool Cool. That drive was great. But damn this game is going by quick. I feel like it just started and we're already close to half time.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Why no measurement? Odd.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That was a lousy spot. Nicks looked like his whole body was across the 1st down marker when he caught it. 

That said, I'm stunned they didn't ask for a measurement. Eli & Coughlin. That falls on you guys.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Atlanta's offense should be embarrassed right now. This has been brutal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao are Falcons retarded? A minute left, they are making plays moving down, but not even calling a single timeout. If they didnt want to really go for it then they should have just ran out the clock, instead they were sort of passive aggressive.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao are Falcons retarded? A minute left, they are making plays moving down, but not even calling a single timeout. If they didnt want to really go for it then they should have just ran out the clock, instead they were sort of passive aggressive.


Mike Smith's clueless, so yes, you could say the Falcons are retarded.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> Mike Smith's clueless, so yes, you could say the Falcons are retarded.


I like them calling a shotgun draw run with Michael Turner, a guy who has trouble even running more than 4 yards. 

At this point, Matt Ryan in the playoffs is like LeBron James in the 4th quarter. Hopefully that changes.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

This has been fucking awful.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

How the fuck did Atlanta get 10 wins this season?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I feel bad the winner of this game is gonna be buried by the Packers (I know the Giants took them down to the final minute but still).


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> How the fuck did Atlanta get 10 wins this season?


They typically play very well at home and not so much on the road, so there's your answer.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

that makes 2 shit calls against Nicks today :no:


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Big stop by the Falcons D. Ryans gotta pick it up pretty quickly, though.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That had to be pass interference. The defender was hugging Nicks.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

In a game like this, settling for 3 feels like a gunshot to the other team. The Giants have gotten a little better, but neither offense is setting much of a tempo.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

And here we were thinking that the Steelers/Broncos game would be the one with the inept offenses. Boy they had us fooled lol


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Kabuto420 said:


> And here we were thinking that the Steelers/Broncos game would be the one with the inept offenses. Boy they had us fooled lol


Definitely. This might be the shock of the weekend for me. Both of these defenses aren't good at all, so I figured they'd have scored at least 3 TDs by now. Both offenses are just bad and flat.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Matt Ryan is awful. Atlanta's going to lose ticket sales if Ryan goes 0-3 in the playoffs.


----------



## DreadnokX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Great Defensive Battle here.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao @ 4th & 1 stuffed


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao fpalm at two QB sneaks on 4th down and short. Get a little creative Atlanta.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao Falcons

I might turn the game off. Giants have this one wrapped up.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I don't have a problem with the sneaks, but that's pathetic that an offensive line can't get convert those.

So yeah, Giants v Packers next week. It was only a matter of time before awful Falcons D gave something up big.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Wow @ Nicks. This game appears to be over.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Mike Smith just never learns. Thats six points he's thrown away today (not that I'm complaining)

HAKEEM!!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well that's the game now. No way ATL is getting 15 points in 1+ quarter.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Falcons :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> I don't have a problem with the sneaks, but that's pathetic that an offensive line can't get convert those.
> 
> So yeah, Giants v Packers next week. It was only a matter of time before awful Falcons D gave something up big.


Nice call :lmao


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Is it too late for Atlanta to suck for Luck? :lmao


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Falcons, lol. 


I was honestly about to post "You're down by 8 and have already given up 6 points. Whoops" but Hakeem Nicks doing his best Victor Cruz impression just made that point even greater. Just wow!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Falcons gave up all them draft picks to give Ryan a deep threat and this is what they get. :lmao


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The Falcons should started punting on 3rd and 1.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm so glad we signed Blackburn back. he's been great since he's come back.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Falcons gave up all them draft picks to give Ryan a deep threat and this is what they get. :lmao


:lmao So bad. No use drafting a receiver if the quarterback is useless.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Giants have one of the worst pass defenses and Jones only has 60 yards. :lmao


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Matt Romo is having no impact on the game.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Its been 12 years since the G-Men have won a playoff game at home. Lets finish this one off guys!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Romo has actually won a playoff game.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I think the Steelers have won more Super Bowls than Matt Ryan has road games.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Jesus Christ, Jacobs carried like 8 guys 10 yards.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

OK, the Giants are just raping them now. This is nice to see!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Jesus Tebow, these Falcons just plain suck in the playoffs. It's making last years game against Green Bay in the playoffs look competitive.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

This shit should be a shutout in all honesty.

Lol Falcons.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The Giants offense has come alive and put this game away. Off it's off to Green Bay for the NY Gigantes.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

And this is why I didn't even pick the Falcons _to make the playoffs_ a few weeks ago. 

Absolutely embarrassing performance by the dirty birds today.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Giants smell blood now.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Can you imagine what the score would be if the Jints had gotten that Pass Interference call in the endzone or if they hadn't gotten that lousy spot that killed the drive at the end of the half? Man oh Man.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

What happened to that Giants hater?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I hate the Giants. I'm still here. 

Not sure who you're talking about.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I think his name is ho ho inc.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

COME ON TEBOW!! Or Brady Quinn.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> I think his name is ho ho inc.


Ah ok. He's an Eagles fan so he can hate the Giants too in my book.


Despite hating the Giants, I'll be rooting for them next week. I hate the Packers more.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Do the Falcons even care about stopping the run? 

Seems like they've just given up. This is the kind of attitude that gets coaches and players fired.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Yeah they gave up for sure. The secondary also looks so lost once the Giants catch a pass in space. It's as if they hope someone else makes the tackle.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

why have the playoffs been so fucking boring and lackluster so far. Haven't even watched a whole game yet since none have really been worth the time and most are basically over by the fourth. Hoping Packers/Giants and Niners/Saints make up for it next week otherwise it will be a repeat of this week.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

This is getting brutal. I feel like I am watching a boxing match and the Falcons should have thrown in the towel 2 rounds ago.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Mike Smith is about to cry.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Matt Ryan taking the title of Worst Playoff QB from Tony Romo.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Only because Romo never even gets to the playoffs.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

It is actually very nice to have a missed 4th Quarter Field Goal and I don't care. Its been a long time since I've seen the Giants just flat out murder somebody. Dallas was close, but we let them back in the game for a bit.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well now it's TEBOW TIME!

In 40 minutes that is...


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



TripleG said:


> It is actually very nice to have a missed 4th Quarter Field Goal and I don't care. Its been a long time since I've seen the Giants just flat out murder somebody. Dallas was close, but we let them back in the game for a bit.


Vikings in the conference championship game?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> What happened to that Giants hater?


:lmao yeah where's that guy ho ho. he's been off on all of his Giants hating.

He said we'd be one and done.
He said *if* we won it'd be by a point.
He said that long run in the first would be the only long run of the day.

:lmao sit down


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I feel bad for Tony Gonzalez. That guy deserves a ring


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Has a team ever finished a playoff game with only 2 points before now?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Giants, I am so proud of you today. I was predicting a 5-11 season, and you've given me a division title & a playoff win. I'm very happy right now. Anything that happens after this is just gravy. I'm not foolish enough to pick us over the Packers, the Saints, or the 49ers, but they have given me so much more than I was expecting out of this season that I am a very happy fan.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I will say this, if you asked me to guess which QB, out of the entire NFL, gave up a safety, Eli will always be first guess.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Yeash, Atlanta really sucked today. Getting caught flat footed on defence all over the field. 3rd and long on seemly every series. Just bad. This team has choked 3 times now after great regular seasons. Alarm bells must be going off now.

And the Giants, great defence today. I wouldn't immediately count them out next week. They are peaking at the right time as the cliche says.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well, I have to say I thoroughly enjoyed watching that televised ritual killing. Falcons are the Chargers of the NFC.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



JM said:


> Yeash, Atlanta really sucked today. Getting caught flat footed on defence all over the field. 3rd and long on seemly every series. Just bad. This team has choked 3 times now after great regular seasons. Alarm bells must be going off now.
> 
> And the Giants, great defence today. I wouldn't immediately count them out next week. They are peaking at the right time as the cliche says.


I'm counting them out. Packers are peaking higher with Flynn's 6 TDs.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Giants are winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I would rather my team not make the playoffs then only score two points all game or get beat so bad the backups are put in. Atlanta had both of that happen to them that this year and last year. That's pathetic. But hey, at least they choke in the playoffs and not the month before. Cough* Braves *Cough


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

As long as it's not the Packers I'm good.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I've always considered the Giants a good playoff team, and the Falcons have _never_ been one. 

That's why this game was the easiest one to pick for me. I didn't expect the the Falcons to just flat out lay an egg today, but it was certainly no surprise to anyone the Giants got the W.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well I dont want:

Brady to get his fourth ring
Brees to get his second ring
Ben to get his third ring(for some dumb reason he always seems to get more credit for the superbowl than the defense)
Eli to get his second(because I know people would start comparing him and Peyton if it did happen)

So basically, the Niners, Ravens, or Tebow are the only acceptable winners for me.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Ben with as many rings as Brady. That sounds awesome.


----------



## Mike J Cab00se

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

COME ON G-Men!!!! First Rex Ryan, then Rob ryan, then Matt ryan and next week Ryan Grant! WOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I just hope Denver cracks double digits so I win a bet. And as long as neither Pittsburgh or Green Bay win it I don't care.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao Ryan Grant's the least of your worries next week


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well I dont want:
> 
> Brady to get his fourth ring
> Brees to get his second ring
> Ben to get his third ring(for some dumb reason he always seems to get more credit for the superbowl than the defense)
> Eli to get his second(because I know people would start comparing him and Peyton if it did happen)
> 
> So basically, the Niners, Ravens, or Tebow are the only acceptable winners for me.


The sound of Alex Smith with a ring and Dan Marino without a ring makes me sick. The 49'ers are great this season, but Alex Smith is not a great QB. 

With that said, I'm kind of with you. I'd rather Aaron Rodger get another ring, but that's just me. Rodgers is pretty awesome.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Mike J Cab00se said:


> COME ON G-Men!!!! First Rex Ryan, then Rob ryan, then Matt ryan and next week Ryan Grant! WOOOOOOOOOOO!


Would you say the Giants pulled a "Ry-Fecta!"?


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I don't want the Steelers to win, but I also don't want to hear more Tebow bullshit.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Trent Dilfer and Brad Johnson won rings, and Marino didn't. U mad?


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Well I dont want:
> 
> Brady to get his fourth ring
> Brees to get his second ring
> Ben to get his third ring(*for some dumb reason he always seems to get more credit for the superbowl than the defense*)
> Eli to get his second(because I know people would start comparing him and Peyton if it did happen)
> 
> So basically, the Niners, Ravens, or Tebow are the only acceptable winners for me.


Quarterbacks always get more credits than they should in situations like that. It's just the way they appear to the common public.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

No one gave Ben credit for the win over Seattle. That's a very controversial Super Bowl. It might be the most controversial of all time.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Damn, someone needs to shank Wallace in the knee on the low.

Then at least defenders can keep pace with him.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> No one gave Ben credit for the win over Seattle. That's a very controversial Super Bowl. It might be the most controversial of all time.


How so?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

If the Broncos are going to win any game against the Steelers, its one where their top running back is out & Big Ben is gimpy.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Cerbs said:


> How so?


It had the worst officiating in recent memory.

If you mean how so for Ben, he was awful that game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Heath Miller is a fucking boss.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Fucking Denver coverage.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Decent drive. This 3-0 lead should be good till the 4th quarter right :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Steelers just outscored Atlanta.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



JM said:


> Decent drive. This 3-0 lead should be good till the 4th quarter right :side:


Just what I was thinking

And lmao @ UDK.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Steelers just outscored Atlanta.


lmao

Every team that didn't make the playoffs scored as many offensive points as Atlanta.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Polamalu forces a fumble already ... wow.

And Mundy's a solid replacement for Clark.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm calling it now: Brady Quinn to start in 3rd quarter.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Seems probable darwin.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> It had the worst officiating in recent memory.
> 
> If you mean how so for Ben, he was awful that game.


I don't remember the officiating. Probably because it was one of the last games I ever rooted for the Steelers, only because I REALLY didn't want a team like Seattle to win the Super Bowl. I do remember Randel El having a better passing performance than Ben though...


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Dice Darwin said:


> I'm calling it now: Brady Quinn to start in 3rd quarter.


I hope not. They'll build up a story about Quinn being a former Brown getting revenge on an old divisional foe or something.

Edit: Woodley & Hampton both hurt. Hampton isn't a big deal but Woodley never plays anymore.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

More bullshit playcalling from Mike McCoy. Run on first, as always, instead of throwing a screen like we did on 3rd/12. Would have put us 2nd & 1. Can't wait til we're rid of him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Man, Broncos can not go three and out every drive if they want to win this. They cant give Steelers good field position every time down the field because enough field goals will beat them.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



EFC Bronco said:


> More bullshit playcalling from Mike McCoy. Run on first, as always, instead of throwing a screen like we did on 3rd/12. Would have put us 2nd & 1. Can't wait til we're rid of him.


Hey man. Our offensive coordinator is no prize either.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm quite fond on Redman's running thus far.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Steelers have now tripled Atlanta's score.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Jesus I thought that kick was going wide. I think this game is going just as people thought - low-scoring w/field goals.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Thank god for the no flag there. 

Steelers should stop bitching, they know what they can do now and they should take advantage of it as well.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Our linebackers are deeper than our safeties. Translation? Tebow has to step up if the Broncos are gonna win.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

lol it really isn't that hard for any QB to pass in that situation. Broncos' playcaller has to stop being scared and either see what Tebow can do or lose. Honestly, there is no other way around it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

8 yards in a quarter that's fucking pathetic. A good defense with a waste of an offense.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Decker just got fucked up.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> 8 yards in a quarter that's fucking pathetic. A good defense with a waste of an offense.


Defense isn't that great. I think they were 20-something in the league.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That's a catch and his elbow hit, so he's down.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The Broncos receivers are not good. Why they traded Brandon Lloyd for a 5th round pick, I'll never know.

Edit: except for Thomas.

2nd Edit: and Royal.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Fuck.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That was a hell of a pass, hell of a throw.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Holy fuckin Tebow! Two long bombs and just like that, Denver has the lead.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Both corners exploited back to back. This is what we expected all year lulz.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

WOW! And just like that the Broncos are up!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



JM said:


> Both corners exploited back to back. This is what we expected all year lulz.


:lmao I know. Where has this shittiness been all year?


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow has thrown more TD passes today than Matt Ryan. Wow.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

TEBOWED TWICE


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

TEBOWING TEBOWING YEAH.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I think the refs should throw a flag on Tebow for going to the ground to pray after scoring. 

AGAINST THE RULES.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Nice challenge.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

If you had told me that the first TD pass of the game would come from Tebow, I'd have been like "No fucking way".


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Nice pass defense, impressed.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Uh oh, TEBOW IS TEBOWING IN THE SECOND QUARTER.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao Ike is just getting rolled thus far.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

oh boy


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That's Tebow's third long completion of the game.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

TEBOW to THOMAS!!! Whoa!!!

Happy learned how to Putt and Tebow learned how to throw. Uh oh.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

TEBOW!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

whoops.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao He just Punk'd the best Defense in the League.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Holy fuckin Tebow he did it again!


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Are the Steelers getting Tebowed?!?


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

TEBOW RESSURECTION

He died for our sins.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The one fucking time I'd rather see the Steelers win to put a tombstone on this Tebow shit.

Meh, they'll bounce back. They better.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Damn, another kickoff bounces off the goal post :lmao


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Even Polamalu's hair can't stop Tebow. This is ridiculous. 

But I can't stop grinning like a idiot. Win or lose, the Broncos are fun.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Pretty sure I called this. Our true defense has been exposed for how bad it really is. Knew it was only a matter of time.

Tebow getting arrogant is good though.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Damn & Big Ben gets rolled on that bad stick.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

SACKED! Big Ben goes down. Wow, the Broncos are pumped up now. Still a long way to go, but hot damn, I did not expect this at all.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Remember last year when the Seahawks played the saints and we all wrote them off? ITS HAPPENING AGAIN. Last year we were LYNCHING, this year we're TEBOWING, and hopefully this lasts.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

whoops


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

fpalm INT by Big Ben & then he gets nailed.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

HOW ABOUT TIM TEBOW


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Big Ben is PICKED!!! 

Oh wow. Oh my.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Denver is BALLIN right now, and Ben looks cooked. That ankle is shot


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Game over. 

Well, we had a good run. 12-5 isn't too shabby I suppose.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

If the Broncos win today, God is the best help ever for a team.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

LOLHarrison


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Ok. Now that was a pretty bad call on that penalty.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Suicide rates in Pennsylvania will be on the rise if the Denver Tebows win this game.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Harrison will end Tebow Time with a few more hits like that.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

ok time for BENOW TIME.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

You gotta give it the Broncos, I would think by now the Steelers would have a least a 21-0 lead by now, home games really do matter!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> Game over.
> 
> Well, we had a good run. 12-5 isn't too shabby I suppose.


lol...


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Damn, John Fox looked pretty fucking badass in that shot.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Lets see if the Steelers can make a comeback.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

fpalm Denver's dumbass penalties.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

For those of you saying the game is over, Steelers are only down 11 and its not even half time yet. Lot of football to play here.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

meh, those aren't really game changing. Two in a row kinda hurts, but it will be fine if they stop them now.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



TripleG said:


> For those of you saying the game is over, Steelers are only down 11 and its not even half time yet. Lot of football to play here.


Steelers are banged up + some of the players seem to have given up.

The only positive about the Broncos winning is that they'll have to go to New England next week.

And Wallace has to make that guy miss. Brutal.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow's 4th bomb connection of the game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

wow they really can't stop the Broncos' passing game. LOL.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Okay, so they're shuffling Elway into Tebow's jersey on certain downs.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

lol


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I never thought I would type the sentence "Tim Tebow is putting on a Passing Clinic" but here we are, lol.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I wonder if Steeler fans consider this worse than the Superbowl lose. At least losing to the Packers is at least losing tolerable because of good they are, but when you have the "number one pass defense" then you really shouldn't be getting picked apart by the worst passing team.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

It's only two TDs. Denver needed TDs themselves to be in a good position. We'll see.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

wasn't the blitz effective against Big Ben? Why exactly did the switch to a 3 man rush?

lol wow, its just been that kind of day for the Steelers.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

If the Steelers get a TD here, they are right back in it going into the half.

EDIT: Never mind, lol. The hell was that?!


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

whoops


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

http://espn.go.com/nfl/recap?gameId=310115023

Not worried.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Jesus caused that snap


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Steelers are lucky that ball bounced away from the Broncos.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The power of God is more amazing than the power of Skittles.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> http://espn.go.com/nfl/recap?gameId=310115023
> 
> Not worried.


Two different teams and two completely different situations considering all the injuries to the Steelers.

Should I also post the Packers/Steelers superbowl boxscore where Packers got ahead and managed to hold on and win?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Two different teams and two completely different situations considering all the injuries to the Steelers.
> 
> Should I also post the Packers/Steelers superbowl boxscore where Packers got ahead and managed to hold on and win?


Ravens last season >>>>>>> Broncos this season

Like I said, not worried. This team knows how to overcome shit like this (i.e. they did it last year vs. Ravens).


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I was referring to the Steelers.

Steelers last season>Steelers this season.

The team is packed with injuries, they aren't the same, and to be completely honest, they fucking suck right now. 

Comebacks like last year don't happen all the time, although this is only a 14 point game, but Steelers are going to have to score TDs and stop the Broncos from getting those long bombs.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

It all balances out when you take into account how much better the Ravens were last season compared to this Broncos team.

Like I said, this team knows how to overcome and Ben is well...his playoff record speaks for itself.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

It's okay, it seems most of the Steelers fans around here have already given up and supporting their Penguins or Maple Leafs or whatever more now. Just doesn't seem like any of this surprises them much.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

LOL this Steeler team sucks balls. Loving this so far.


----------



## Panzer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow has made me a believer....that he's getting a lot better. Unorthodox, yes but effective. I predict next year to be a better year for the Bronco's.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

When you see Elway with grass stains & cuts during the postgame presser, you'll all have to admit I was right. This strategy of shuffling Elway into #15 on strategic downs has worked well the 1st Half but at his age, there's a possibility he could be gassed & then we'll actually have 100% Twbow.

That's when Pittsburgh will strike & you'll Tebow throwing passes to Mike Tomlin to avoid the rush.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

lol why would you cheer for the Penguins? They get hurt more than the Steelers.

CANT GUARD HIM SO INTERFERE WITH THEM.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



stadw0n306 said:


> LOL this Steeler team sucks balls. Loving this so far.


It's somewhat sad that a Chiefs fan likes the Broncos more than the Steelers :hmm:


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> It's somewhat sad that a Chiefs fan likes the Broncos more than the Steelers :hmm:


I hate them both, but i HATE the Steelers just cause i have a bunch of friends that are fans of them.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol why would you cheer for the Penguins? They get hurt more than the Steelers.
> 
> CANT GUARD HIM SO INTERFERE WITH THEM.












That's all that matters.

Pens may be plagued with injuries but i suffered through the early 2000 years, much worse. Trust me.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow tats are the new fad. :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Ugh stop the screen passes.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

"In order for it to be a forward pass, it has to go FORWARD"

:lmao What?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Another turnover by the LOLSTEELERS.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That's definitely a lateral fumble. Wow.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



TripleG said:


> That's definitely a lateral fumble. Wow.


So was the Music City Miracle so you never know.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Denver is gonna win this challenge


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> "In order for it to be a forward pass, it has to go FORWARD"
> 
> :lmao What?


He was channeling his inner John Madden.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> "In order for it to be a forward pass, it has to go FORWARD"
> 
> :lmao What?


There's a reason these guys get paid the big bucks.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Aid180 respond to my PM!

EDIT: PHEW.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That was some ridiculous bullshit. Can't challenge it because the whistle blew? WTF!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Oh that is horseshit. I hate that Whistle stops a challenge rule. I have seen so many obvious turnovers not get awarded because of that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

another whistle that fucks over a team. if Steelers win this now then that whistle will forever put an asterisk on this game for me.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

wait, what? stupid reasoning for not allowing challenge.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

How can you whistle a play dead when he drops a lateral pass? That's a fumble, clear as day. Fuck the officials.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Refs always help the Steelers anyway


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao Terrible call.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



abrown0718 said:


> wait, what? stupid reasoning for not challenging. having the ball deep in PIT territory is worth the risk


they wouldnt have gotten the ball. that fucking call changed this game.

edit: Looks like refs are going to win another game today.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



EFC Bronco said:


> How can you whistle a play dead when he drops a lateral pass? That's a fumble, clear as day. Fuck the officials.


Erm it's the rules, not the officials.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> another whistle that fucks over a team. if Steelers win this now then that whistle will forever put an asterisk on this game for me.


Lol.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> another whistle that fucks over a team. if Steelers win this now then that whistle will forever put an asterisk on this game for me.


Steelers defeat Broncos*

Looks fine to me.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

lol if they score in this drive.

Referee assists: 1

If anyone has him on their fantasy team.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Why do people keep talking about the refs?

They're just following what the rules indicate, like it or not.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Technically the refs made the right call there and Fox knew he wasn't going to win the challenge because of it. The problem is that its a bullshit rule, like the Tuck Rule. Not the wrong call by the books when it comes up, but the rule is bullshit.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

REDMAN.

(He's short, but that's OK)


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Why do people keep talking about the refs?
> 
> They're just following what the rules indicate, like it or not.


He blew the whistle.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN ISAAC REDMAN 

AND BITCHING ENSUES.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

refs should award the ball to Broncos to fix their fuck up.

it was a bad time to call a whistle, just like yesterday, the fuck are refs doing when the ball was clearly thrown backwards. literally no debate about it either.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Brye said:


> He blew the whistle.


Cause he thought it was incomplete.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



TripleG said:


> Technically the refs made the right call there and Fox knew he wasn't going to win the challenge because of it. The problem is that its a bullshit rule, like the Tuck Rule. Not the wrong call by the books when it comes up, but the rule is bullshit.


Exactly. It has nothing to do with the referees. They're just doing their job based on what the rule book says.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I don't find anything wrong with the Tuck Rule.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Cause he thought it was incomplete.


And he thought incorrectly. Wouldn't that make it his fault?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> refs should award the ball to Broncos to fix their fuck up.
> 
> it was a bad time to call a whistle, just like yesterday, the fuck are refs doing when the ball was clearly thrown backwards. literally no debate about it either.


Are you still salty over the 2005 playoff game?




Brye said:


> And he thought incorrectly. Wouldn't that make it his fault?


I'll say what I said yesterday, human error effects games every week. Quit bitching and get over it.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Are you still salty over the 2005 playoff game?


He's a Colts fan + a troll.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> Erm it's the rules, not the officials.


I'm sure it's in the rules that as soon as you pass the ball backwards it's a live ball if it's incomplete. That was a backwards pass, therefore a fumble. Officials fucked up.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> refs should award the ball to Broncos to fix their fuck up.
> 
> it was a bad time to call a whistle, just like yesterday, the fuck are refs doing when the ball was clearly thrown backwards. literally no debate about it either.


Well it's pretty fair to say that they action cam that we are all blessed with at home is probably not as good as the view that the ref had.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The refs didn't make the right call. They blew it. It was a backwards pass. 

Pretty obvious one too. Don't blow the whistle when it's in question. Simple.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

its completely on the refs, you dont blow the whistle there. Therefore its their fault and the Broncos get fucked over.

DH, I'm not trolling, you guys are just being stupid/blind supporting since it favored your team.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> they wouldnt have gotten the ball. that fucking call changed this game.
> 
> edit: Looks like refs are going to win another game today.


Hilarious, you argue with "hey, this is you!" appeals and misconstrue my points rather than address them... basically like a woman or kid.

For the record there is clearly no asterisk in the Lions game because the Saints proved they were clearly the better team and won decisively in the 2nd half, the one play was definitely NOT the difference in that game. The idea that "good teams always overcome bad calls" is still disproven by the tuck rule game which does have an asterisk to a decent amount of people.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

WALLACE.

Thank fuck. 

Oh, and the refs blew the whistle because it looked like a forwards pass ... just like they do for every pass.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow may forgive millions, but he's about to smite this D.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

And we back in this bitch.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

This is not the first time the Broncos have gotten fucked by that rule. This happened to them with the Chargers and Ed Hoculi. To be honest, I thought the NFL had changed that rule after the last time this happened. Some ref got whistle happy and blows a play dead does not change what happened in the play. Why teams can't challenge the call is completely beyond me. The level of fuckage from that one call could completely change the outcome of who wins this game. Even if the Broncos don't score a TD there, they still have an easy FG, which makes it a 3 possession game. Now the Steelers have scored a TD on a drive they should not have even had. There is a pretty huge difference in a 17 point game and a 7 point game.

If the Broncos end up losing, this game will be forever tainted in my mind.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm telling you, the Rooney's are up in the box hitting O triggering the Madden Spin Move whenever Redman takes the handoff.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Steelers get a touchdown*

the asterisk looks ok there too .


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Beautiful drive by the Steelers they needed that..Tebow get ready, moments like this determine how are you good of a QB in these situations..


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



JM said:


> Steelers get a touchdown*
> 
> the asterisk looks ok there too .


:lmao



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> its completely on the refs, you dont blow the whistle there. Therefore its their fault and the Broncos get fucked over.
> 
> DH, I'm not trolling, you guys are just being stupid/blind supporting since it favored your team.


Nothing wrong with homerism. Everyone does it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> its completely on the refs, you dont blow the whistle there. Therefore its their fault and the Broncos get fucked over.
> 
> DH, I'm not trolling, you guys are just being stupid/blind supporting since it favored your team.


Nobody is saying the call was right, but shit happens every game. You seem to be taking this mighty personally for someone who isn't even a Broncos fan.

I'll ask again, you still salty over 2005?


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well, the Broncos have God. So it's only fair that the Steelers have the refs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> WALLACE.
> 
> Thank fuck.
> 
> Oh, and the refs blew the whistle because it looked like a forwards pass ... just like they do for every pass.


It didn't look like a forward pass. When it happened live I knew that was a live ball. It was obvious. Even if there's doubt, which there clearly should have been, you don't blow the whistle.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I don't really see any homerism UDFK. It was the wrong call, when he blew the whistle he thought it was the right call. What can he do? IT HAPPENS.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

They're playing Green Day in the background? Trying to get in Tebow's head because everyone knows Green Day is the anti-christ.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



JM said:


> I don't really see any homerism UDFK. It was the wrong call, when he blew the whistle he thought it was the right call. What can he do?


Turn back time and fix his mistake, clearly.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> It didn't look like a forward pass. When it happened live I knew that was a live ball. It was obvious. Even if there's doubt, which there clearly should have been, you don't blow the whistle.


From your view, of course it looked like a backwards pass. Unfortunately, the referees doesn't have the same luxuries of watching the game from our viewpoint, so...


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

nah, I'm not salty over 2005. Just simply stating that its either Broncos win today or the refs do. 

Brian this isn't the same as yesterday either, they shouldn't blown the whistle there either and stopped the play, but that also wasn't for sure a TD since the players stopped playing.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Don't get too happy, a tainted touchdown won't compete with Tim Tebow.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Colts never benefited from shitty calls though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> From your view, of course it looked like a backwards pass. Unfortunately, the referees doesn't have the same luxuries of watching the game from our viewpoint, so...


That's EXACTLY why he shouldn't have blown the whistle. This isn't rocket science DH. Any lateral pass should NEVER have the whistle blown. This is simple.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

It's a bad call that might effect the game, unfortunate coming so soon after last night's somewhat similar call but definitely not a conscious "rigging" or whatever, the Broncos got multiple big calls that were borderline in the 1st half.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> From your view, of course it looked like a backwards pass. Unfortunately, the referees doesn't have the same luxuries of watching the game from our viewpoint, so...


*

The ref should have had a better view. The one that blew the whistle was right on the line of scrimmage. It's an inexcusable error.*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Broncos will get some cheap calls to even it out.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm sure if that same situation happened to the Steelers I'm sure there would be the same amount of disappointment, tbh.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Cowher's somewhere in the Studio taking over the sticks on D. Double Swim Move & the hurdle by Harrison will lead to a sack.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> That's EXACTLY why he shouldn't have blown the whistle. This isn't rocket science DH. Any lateral pass should NEVER have the whistle blown. This is simple.


So then you're suggesting that we should all get in a time machine and do the play over?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Oh look shitty PI call against Steelers.

BRONCOS WIN HAS ASTERISK!!!!!


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Broncos have gotten quite a few calls in this game like this PI and that bullshit Harrison roughing call, they can't complain too much.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Colts never benefited from shitty calls though.


Never really seen a major one in the playoffs since I've been watching, so no.

Kinda obvious you guys have a huge bias while others are being unbiased, unless you actually think I have something against the Steelers.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

*If it's not clearly a forward pass...and this wasn't even close then don't blow the whistle.*


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

bad call against the steelers.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> So then you're suggesting that we should all get in a time machine and do the play over?


*Nah, he's just asking that they perform the fundamentals of their job... and I don't see that as too much to ask.*


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Never really seen a major one in the playoffs, so no.
> 
> Kinda obvious you guys have a huge bias while others are being unbiased, unless you actually think I have something against the Steelers.


You seem to have something against the Steelers considering you were more pissed about the call than actual Broncos fans lolololol.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> So then you're suggesting that we should all get in a time machine and do the play over?


Nope. Just annoyed that refs do this is all. 

Do you have a time machine though?:side:


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

It was the wrong call. Why are we still arguing. Nothing can be done about it now and everyone agrees that it was the wrong call.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



LadyCroft said:


> *Nah, he's just asking that they perform the fundamentals of their job... and I don't see that as too much to ask.*


So crying over spilled milk then?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Now Tebow is beating them on the ground.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm arguing because DH is saying/implying there was gray area which was ridiculous.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> So crying over spilled milk then?


*Of course. It's a discussion.*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Wow, that was an overthrow from Hell.

Either way, the Broncos damn sure came to play today, not many Denver fans saw THIS much effort coming.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow is gonna teach these referees a valuable lesson: You don't play with God bruh.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Difference in this game is that we can't get any pressure. Doesn't help that half our defense is out, though, but oh well. Our inability to force turnovers all year is catching up with us, too.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The ref who blew the whistle obviously thought it was a forward pass. We all know it wasn't. I don't see what there is to argue about.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

On the Laterial Fumble, the ref on the line made a horrible call, but I'll forgive that because that can happen from time to time. What's bullshit is that the Coach can't challenge it because the whistle was blown. The whole point of challenges is to help correct for the human error of the referees and it sucks that there is something that can negate that.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The Steelers D is acting like they are scared to tackle Tebow.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



TripleG said:


> On the Laterial Fumble, the ref on the line made a horrible call, but I'll forgive that because that can happen from time to time. What's bullshit is that the Coach can't challenge it because the whistle was blown. The whole point of challenges is to help correct for the human error of the referees and it sucks that there is something that can negate that.


Probably something they'll look at once the season ends and understandably so.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



TripleG said:


> On the Laterial Fumble, the ref on the line made a horrible call, but I'll forgive that because that can happen from time to time. What's bullshit is that the Coach can't challenge it because the whistle was blown. The whole point of challenges is to help correct for the human error of the referees and it sucks that there is something that can negate that.


Definitely. Fox handled it pretty well. I'd have gone insane.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



JM said:


> The ref who blew the whistle obviously thought it was a forward pass. We all know it wasn't. I don't see what there is to argue about.


I think the point is that refs being more hesitant to blow a whistle on plays where a pass might be a fumble is critical because they have been the difference between a team getting a defensive 7 points and are far more significant than the typical questionable PI or hold that happen in every game.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Headliner said:


> The Steelers D is acting like they are scared to tackle Tebow.


When your hands come away singed & smelling of brimstone? 

Let's see YOU try & tackle him.:no:


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Goddamn #12 on the Broncos is a dumbass.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Back to a two possession game.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Feel like I'm seeing a flag on every play because of the yellow PIT on the scoreboard.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



brian8448 said:


> I think the point is that refs being more hesitant to blow a whistle on plays where a pass might be a fumble is critical because they have been the difference between a team getting a defensive 7 points and are far more significant than the typical questionable PI or hold that happen in every game.


Well sure, but again, everyone know the ref fucked up blowing the whistle but he did so what can you do? I just don't see what anyone is disagreeing on.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The simple fact he managed to deliver that pass is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Aid

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Brye said:


> Goddamn #12 on the Broncos is a dumbass.


Whatcha talkin' about Matt Willis? :lmao

Yeah. That was majorly stupid.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Check it, Harrison with penetration again in that series with no definitive results. Considering his QB, I'd say he's had some coaching but I wouldn't go there.

I still say they should shove Mike Wallace down their throats, they can't keep up with that speed & Champ will be gassed.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Pittsburgh hasn't been able to shove Mike Wallace down anyone's throats that much recently because they focus so much on him. That's why Brown has been so good in the second half of the season.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

YEEEEEAAAAAHHHHHH BUUUUUUDDDDDDDDDDYYYYYY


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Isaac Redman you are pretty good in my books today.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Antonio Brown was an awesome fantasy pickup in the 2nd half of the season.

BEND BUT DON'T BREAK.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Wouldn't that be a false start and delay of game? Or can you only have one?


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

only have one.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Wouldn't that be a false start and delay of game? Or can you only have one?


Pretty sure only one would apply.

Denver D came to play.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Still a one TD game, I'll take it.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Ok, need a stop.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Alright thanks for clearing that up MrMr & UDK.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Lets see if the Broncos can widen the gap here. 

BTW, is it just me or have a ton of facemask calls been totally missed this year?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow should've just ran for the first down.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Broncos...big 3rd down conversion.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

THROW IT UP FIRST DOWN ON IKE TAYLOR~!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

WE BACK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

YES YES YES.

C'mon guys do something with this.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The Steelers finally get that momentum changing turnover.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Oh hello football.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

FUCKING HELL.

Not shocking coming from Willis.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Big Fumble there. OUCH! 

That's about a half second away from a winable challenge too.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The refs should give the ball back to Tebow to make up for the fuck job from earlier in the game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

he was clearly down ref, why didnt you blow the whistle?


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Put in Lance Ball ffs, he can't drop the ball, it's in his name.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

denver is gonna lose this challenge

McGahee :no:


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Willis you stupid fuck.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

mcgahee :lmao


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That really does suck for Denver that they couldn't challenge that obvious lateral fumble and then basically had to waste one there.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Brye said:


> Put in Lance Ball ffs, he can't drop the ball, it's in his name.


Lawls.

Gotta capitalize. C'mon o-line, get your shit together.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Why isn't Hines Ward playing anymore?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

BEND BUT DON'T BREAK, D


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



chronoxiong said:


> Why isn't Hines Ward playing anymore?


Old & slow ... and the other receivers are outplaying him so they're getting more reps.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Roethlisberger moving like a gazelle. A GAZELLE.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Denver's gonna win lose this. I just know.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Champ Bailey = whoops.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Broncos seem intent on yakking this one up with that Bailey drop.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Damn Champ. :sad:

He's still fucking amazing tho.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Dammit Champ.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> Old & slow ... and the other receivers are outplaying him so they're getting more reps.


I see. I guess this year is going to be his last year. Man this game is getting intense!!!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

CHAMP BAILEY RUINED THE GAME


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Fucking hell.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Hell of a comeback by the refs.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

DENVER GOT BENOW'D!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

What a game, what will Tebow do now..


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Unfuckinreal. If the refs don't blow the whistle and fuck the Broncos, this is not a tie game late in the 4th.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

This game is now tied*

Keep the asterisks going people!


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Ben left 228 crucial mistakes on DAT CLOCK.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



JM said:


> DENVER GOT BENOW'D!


Well you haven't won yet. So no Denver hasn't gotten BENOW'D yet.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Big Ben doing what he does best, raping.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



JM said:


> This game is now tied*
> 
> Keep the asterisks going people!


Wooo!*



-Mystery- said:


> Big Ben doing what he does best, raping.


:lmao

This has been an entertaining game to say the least.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Lets see if Tebow can pull this off.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Hey you cunts forgetting what time it currently is.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow is in the past man, it's all about BENOW now.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MetalX said:


> Hey you cunts forgetting what time it currently is.


7:50 by my watch. :argh:


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow time almost got..got..


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That's the 2nd non facemask call I've seen this quarter. Jesus.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Count another blown call by the refs. Twice now with facemasks on Tebow.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

A stop! 

Ok, take every second off the clock and boot it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Big Ben with about 2 mins left in the 4th quarter? Oh lordy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

lol at refs still helping the Steelers, how many facemasks are going to miss?

Going to even more funny when Steeler fans think their team won this game afterwards.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



TripleG said:


> That's the 2nd non facemask call I've seen this quarter. Jesus.


What was the first? That tackle on McGahee was his jersey.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Fuck the steelers if they win.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

The lateral fumble that wasn't. Two personal foul facemasks on Tebow not called. This game stinks.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Von DOOOOOOOM.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

VON MOTHERFUCKING MILLER!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> What was the first? That tackle on McGahee was his jersey.


It was on Decker on one of his catches.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I wonder if Tebow gonna cry. :lmao


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Great catches back-to-back by Brown & Sanders.

C'mon Suisham, you got it.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol at refs still helping the Steelers, how many facemasks are going to miss?
> 
> Going to even more funny when Steeler fans think their team won this game afterwards.


*ASTERISK*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

DUMERVIL


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Denver had ONE last chance there & they pissed it away with that Fumble.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

lol JM please, refs won this game. Broncos outplayed them everywhere, too bad the Steelers had some additional players in black and white providing the helping hand.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I smell OT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Denver really needed to recover that fumble.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

CHAMP BAILEY


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Huge play from Champ.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol JM please, refs won this game. Broncos outplayed them everywhere, too bad the Steelers had some additional players in black and white providing the helping hand.


Goddamn, you're so salty.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol JM please, refs won this game. Broncos outplayed them everywhere, too bad the Steelers had some additional players in black and white providing the helping hand.


Oh, okay.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Yeah we're probably getting OT.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao @ delay of game


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Ben blew this game.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Wow, 1st time Ben's been on the wrong end of a 'gang tackle'.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Doesn't matter, the Steelers will probably win this OT.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



-Mystery- said:


> Ben blew this game.


lol...


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Awesome announcer. "Only eight yards and they're in range" while the Steelers take a snap from their own 39.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

So, how's overtime go? College rules?

*Edit:* NVM


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol...


He did though. Can't be holding on to the ball that much against a 3-man rush.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

If you had told me that Broncos/Steelers was going to be the most competitive game this weekend, I'd have called you a liar.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Genesis 1.0 said:


> Wow, 1st time Ben's been on the wrong end of a 'gang tackle'.


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Why doesn't the NFL just go to college OT rules instead of this convoluted bullshit?


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I hate Roger Goddell.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

OK Denver. Lets see what Tebow's got.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Announcer: "This rule was really put in place to avoid the quick 3 plays; BING, BING, BING followed by the cheap FG."

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

A Ravens fan making joke references to Ben's thrown away legal issues is always ironic.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well that was quick


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

PRAISE THE TEBOW. OVERCOMES THE REFS.


----------



## JM

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well there ya go.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Steelers just got Tebowed.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

BASED TEBOW!!!!!


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

OH MY FUCKING GOD!

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

First play :lmao


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Steelers and their shitty secondary? Tebowed. 

Refs and their shitty calls? Tebowed! 

Goddell and his shitty overtime rules? TEBOWED!!!


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



JM said:


> Well there ya go.


Taylor's cut. 

I knew this would happen.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm dying.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That game going to OT shouldn't have even happened, so that was great to see Tebow just put it away in one. 

Major congrats to the Broncos. They weren't given any credit going in to this and they fought their hearts out to win it. Great game!


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

RISE ABOVE LIFE


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

You can't make this shit up :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tom Brady enjoys this win.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



DH said:


> Taylor's cut.
> 
> I knew this would happen.


I'll take Ike.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Yeah, 1:10AM here, screamed the house down in the process, my parents aren't happy because I woke them up


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Final numbers for Tebow	10/21 for 316 yards, 2 TD 0 INT and a passer rating of 125.6.

I can hear Skip Bayless creaming his pants all the way from Hawai'i.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That was the quickest new OT rule game I have ever seen. Lol...Tebow strikes again!!!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Later Ike.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Well, I know I fucking owe the Broncos an apology.

I'll make it out to EFC in the form a Rep. :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

That GOAT stiff arm though.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Funny thing, all the Wildcard Teams have been eliminated now. Has that ever happened?


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

:lmao @ the whole CBS crew Tebowing


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Wow, they just showed Bill Cowher Tebowing.

That's a wrap.


----------



## Brye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Best game of the year, hands down.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

fuck

i'm glad the season is finally over though. it's not like the steelers were going anywhere once 2/3 of their dline went down.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

just thought i wouldn't make it, now i'm winning Timothy Tebow

rozay


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

I'm now a Tebow fan.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Kabuto420 said:


> :lmao @ the whole CBS crew Tebowing


*:lmao that was awesome*


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

This game probably created a whole new wave of Tebowlievers.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Couple of observations...

1. Big Ben apparently failed clock management courses at Miami when he attended school there. 

2. The instructions regarding the playoff OT rules took longer than it actually took to play the overtime period itself. 

Tebow definitely looked a lot better today than he has the last few weeks. Now he needs to put together a whole 4 quarters like that if he expects to beat NE next week. 

After this, I hope the NFL realizes how cool sudden-death OT can be and dump these stupid rules. I know we didn't get to see them in action, but if you don't want to lose in OT in the NFL, don't let them score.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Somewhere in New England, curled up on his couch in a Patriots snuggie, Bill Belichick is chuckling.

I gotta go to work in the morning but I gotta make sure I DVR 1st and 10 to hear Skip Bayless. :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



BruiserKC said:


> Couple of observations...
> 
> 1. Big Ben apparently failed clock management courses at Miami when he attended school there.
> 
> *2. The instructions regarding the playoff OT rules took longer than it actually took to play the overtime period itself. *
> 
> Tebow definitely looked a lot better today than he has the last few weeks. Now he needs to put together a whole 4 quarters like that if he expects to beat NE next week.
> 
> After this, I hope the NFL realizes how cool sudden-death OT can be and dump these stupid rules. I know we didn't get to see them in action, but if you don't want to lose in OT in the NFL, don't let them score.


Funny point Bruiser. It's true.

I don't think the changes were needed, but I'm cool with them.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Skip Bayless is trending WW on Twitter :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> Somewhere in New England, curled up on his couch in a Patriots snuggie, Bill Belichick is chuckling.
> 
> I gotta go to work in the morning but I gotta make sure I DVR 1st and 10 to hear Skip Bayless. :lmao


Steelers number one pass defense. New England I think was the last. Is he chuckling in fear of TEBOW?


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



MrMister said:


> Funny point Bruiser. It's true.
> 
> I don't think the changes were needed, but I'm cool with them.


Back in '09, it was a knee-jerk reaction. I love the way OT plays out in college football, but I also like sudden-death in the NFL. One play can end the game at any time. That's what makes it good.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

i really can't believe that one time where the screen was perfect play to call arians misses the opportunity. i hope he steps down b/c if he comes back next year i'm changing my faith (team) to TEBOW.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Do you people realize that we could now see two third string QBs playing against each other in the AFC Championship game? :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Big Ben still laughing though cause Tebow's a virgin.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow was the second string in the beginning of the season. And he was made starter, unlike Yates who watched two guys go down and then had to step in.


I would never stop laughing if Texans had to bring in a fifth string, Garcia, against the Ravens or any game. :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

-Tim Tebow threw for 316 yards while completing only 10 passes which averages to 31.6 yards per catch. 
-John Elway is on the sidelines watching the game. 
-John 3:16 says- "16 For God so loved the world that he gave his one and only Son, that whoever believes in him shall not perish but have eternal life." 

That means =

Tebow 3:16 says "I just whipped the Steelers ass!"


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow to Demaryius Thomas > Brett Favre to Greg Jamings.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Tebow was the second string in the beginning of the season. And he was made starter, unlike Yates who watched two guys go down and then had to step in.


Tebow was not the second string guy. Quinn has been the backup QB all year. They promoted Tebow from 3rd stringer to starter and bypassed Quinn.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Lady Gaga tweeted: 


> Giants fan, but wow. #Tebow That's what the fuck a champion looks like.


Tebow was born that way.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

This shit is crazy son:

Broncos head coach name: John﻿ (Fox)

Broncos Executive Vice President of Operations name: John (Elway)

Steelers time of possession: 31:06

Tebow passing yards: 316

Tebow YPC: 3.16

Tebow threw 10 completions in the game. 10 books after the book of John (in the Bible) is the book of Tim.

Tebow had 21 pass attempts in the game. 21 chapters in the book John.

Demaryius Thomas's birthday is December 25th.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

So I'm really happy with the results of Wildcard Weekend. 

- I'm really happy for the Texans winning their first playoff game ever. They had some rough luck this season and I was happy to see them make it to the playoffs at all. Starting off with a win is really cool for that relatively new franchise. 

- My one letdown is that the Lions went down to the Saints. Not that I dislike the Saints or anything. I don't, but it would have been cool if the Lions had gone 0-16, then slowly developed into a team that wins a playoff game over a recent Super Bowl Champion team. I almost always support the underdogs & feel good stories in case you can't tell, lol. Oh well, its cool that they have improved as much as they have. Megatron is a beast. 

- I thought the Giants/Falcons game would be the most evenly matched game of the weekend. Boy was I wrong, but I don't care! My fucking Giants fucking raped the Falcons! It was glorious! I'm not expecting us to beat the Packers, but to win the NFC East, and then win their first playoff game in Met Life Stadium in such dominant fashion. I loved watching it. 

- And the surprise of the weekend was that stellar Steelers/Broncos game. I really want Tebow to succeed because it is such a cool story & the kid is a class act as well and its nice to see good people succeed. Well he came through big time and it ended up being a great win in a great game. The officiating was ass (not out of favortism, but out of general incompetence), but now that its over, I can appreciate how good of a game it was. I don't see the Broncos going any further than this, but that was definitely a hell of a game there. Broncos should really be proud of themselves.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



notorious_187 said:


> This shit is crazy son:
> 
> Broncos head coach name: John﻿ (Fox)
> 
> Broncos Executive Vice President of Operations name: John (Elway)
> 
> Steelers time of possession: 31:06
> 
> Tebow passing yards: 316
> 
> Tebow YPC: 3.16
> 
> Tebow threw 10 completions in the game. 10 books after the book of John (in the Bible) is the book of Tim.
> 
> Tebow had 21 pass attempts in the game. 21 chapters in the book John.
> 
> Demaryius Thomas's birthday is December 25th.


And people say this guy isn't Jesus. :no:


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*

Tebow 3:16. Thou shall not doubt Tebow Time.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Even when Jesus loses....he wins.*



Cerbs said:


> Giants fan but wow. #Tebow Thats what the fuck a champion looks like.


Whoa. I'm not even a Gaga fan and I found that hilariously awesome. Props to Tebow and the boys for shutting down Rapelisberger and the Steel Curtain.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

giants are getting hot at the right time lets get it done next week gents


----------



## saved_8212

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Ha, I got a bit cocky before the game creating this pic and using it as a wallpaper on my laptop (followed by posting a pic on facebook):











got a few likes.........then we got destroyed by the giants.

But in true biased fashion, I left it up both on facebook and as my wallpaper (even tho now looking at the pic you can almost see Eli Manning chuckling the caption, "Lol, Are You Serious Bro?" in reply)


*************************************************


Denvers crazy finish almost made up falcons loss a bit, as I was rooting for them intensely with the sickening feeling that Pittsburgh was gonna one up them at the end and head for the lime light again....

....but finally saw some of that "tebow magic" i've heard a lil' bit about, and now with Atlanta out I'm backing Denver as the team I wanna see take it to the superbowl.........(however the Falcons still get the avatar spot, just couldn't put Broncos over my boys like that....no matter how bad the giant beatdown was


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I said from the start that I can handle any of the 12 teams going all the way to win it all except the Steelers & the Patriots. Well, there's one down! I don't think Denver is going to beat them, but I can't wait to see Brady go up against that killer Raven defense.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I know we completely sucked against the Pats this season, but that was still with conservative playcalling.

Yesterday we went out and actually tried to win the game, if we do the same against the Pats we're in with more of a chance of winning than we had against Pittsburgh yesterday.

If Tebow is allowed to throw against the best D# (allegedly) in the league, and gets 316 yards and 2 TDs, imagine what he'll do if the playcalling is the same against New England?


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

By the way, the "throwing half back who can't throw" Tim Tebow now holds the NFL Playoff record for yards per attempt in a game, and by all accounts he could be on for the yards per completion record as well.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I was talking about this with my friends yesterday. The Giants' receiving core has looked pretty darn good the last couple of games, so after a few beers & some horsing around, we came up with the "Giant's Receiver Touchdown Soundtrack" 

*Number 80 Victor Cruz = The Salsa Dancing Sensation*







*Number 88 Hakeem Nicks = The Piano Man* (88 Keys, get it?) 







*Number 82 Mario Manningham = The Super Mario Brother*


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Holy crap, I always thought Elton John did Piano Man.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

After the Pats shit the bed against the Jets last year at home after dominating them, I wouldn't count out them from being Tebowned.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Holy crap, I always thought Elton John did Piano Man.


I used to respect you.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

No one at my work will shut up about Tim Tebow. 

Shit is an epidemic.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

For everyone who thinks Tebow has no chance of going up to NE and winning, I'll just remind you that Denver was up 16-7 and driving in the 2nd quarter when they started turning the ball over and giving Brady a short field. If Denver does not have 3 turnovers in that game, it plays out very differently. Of course, if they go to NE and start turning it over again, they can kiss their asses goodbye.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Tebow 316 said I just whipped your ass


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

anyone else buying Giants over Packers?

I sense an upset. :side:


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Tebow’s Latest Victory Charge Draws 24-Year TV Ratings High for Wild-Card

*The overtime drew a 31.6 television rating. *

Passing yards: 316. Yards per completion: 31.6. Pittsburgh time of possession: 31 mins 6 secs. Overtime rating: 31.6.

_Tebowed._


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

:lmao No way


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Tebow 316 said I just whipped your ass


Tebow 316 says I won't fuck any ass.

Wait till marriage brahs. It's the Tebow way. *gets on one knee*


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



Cerbs said:


> :lmao No way


You can't make up stats like that. Even Hollywood would laugh at you if you tried to pitch a story like this with those numbers.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

In non-Tebow-related news.... 

The Chargers are staying put at Qualcomm for at least another season. 



> The team released a statement Monday to announce they have no intention to exercise an out clause that would allow them to negotiate with other cites or move the team.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I still can't believe that happened yesterday.



Mikey Damage said:


> anyone else buying Giants over Packers?
> 
> I sense an upset. :side:


Ain't happenin. Packers win by 2 TDs.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I'd say there is a strong chance that Giants win, they almost did it earlier this year.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Packers fans should remember what happened to the Pats during the '07 season. The Giants played the Pats late in the season and played them tough but ultimately lost. Then when they ran into them in the playoffs, the hugely favored Pats went down. This season, the Giants played the Pack late in the season and played them tough but ultimately lost. Now they are going to play them again in the playoffs. In both scenarios, you've got very elite teams (Pats undefeated, Pack 1 loss) and the Giants were/are huge underdogs going into both of these playoff games.

Just to give you something to think about...


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Nope. No chance at all. Packers are winning the Super Bowl. That awesome defense will get 5 turnovers and Rodgers will throw 7 TDs, one upping FLYNN.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



MrMister said:


> Nope. No chance at all. Packers are winning the Super Bowl. That awesome defense will get 5 turnovers and Rodgers will throw 7 TDs, one upping FLYNN.


Awesome defense? You _are _aware that the Packers had the worst defense in the NFL this season?

No chance at all ... just like the Giants had no chance of beating the Pats in the SB... and just like Tebow had no chance of beating the Steelers yesterday. This is why they play the game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

They have among the most turnovers in the league. So what if they gave up RECORD yardage in the passing game. So what if they can't stop the run. The got a bunch of turnovers.

At any rate, how are the Giants going to score more than 7 TDs?


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Maybe you missed the 38-35 game that took a last minute field goal for the Pack to beat the Giants. The Giants now have a healthy D-line and a healthy running game. Their game is more designed to play on grass in the cold than the Pack.

I am not going to sit here and say that the Giants are going to go up to Lambeau and kick the Packers' ass. But to think the Pack will have an easy walk in the park is foolhardy.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I think Mister is just saying the Packers will win so he can invoke his infamous kiss of death. 

I actually think the Giants will win. The reaction at Lambeau would be fun to watch.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Nothing would please me more next week than to see the Packers lose. 

But they're not losing. The only chance the Giants have is to not turn the ball over. They turned it over in their first meeting and that was the difference in the game. If the Giants can take care of the ball, they can win.

They won't however. This is why they lose.

Oh and someone fucking cover Jordy Nelson. Is he this good? Really?


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The Packers losing at home would be hilarious. Especially if we ended up getting a rematch between NYG and NE in the Super Bowl and watch the Giants get fucking DESTROYED.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The Pats are gonna get _Tebowed_. :lmao


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I'd laugh if they lose to the giants the same way they lost to them on 07.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

We all know Brady can't handle a D-line that pops him in the mouth.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

This may have been mentioned at the end of the season, but did you know Brees, Brady, Stafford, and Eli are now among the top 6 all time in passing yards for a single season? One season produced four of the all time greatest six "performances".


Incredibly, only TWO QBs won the Super Bowl on the list of 4000+ yard QBs. Peyton Manning 06, Drew Brees 09, and they sit way down in the early 40s.

Not surprising is the fact over 60% of the 4k+ seasons occurred in 2000 and beyond.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I could've sworn you guys all said the Pats would get Tebowed during the season and how did that turn out?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

If the Patriots win Does this mean that Tom Brady is the Devil?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Fuck yes he's the devil. But I think he'd prefer to be called Lucifer.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The Devil never wins, so no Brady can't be him if he wins.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Oh yeah notorious, thoughts on McDaniels being the new OC for the Patriots?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I have no problem with it. I wish BOB the best of luck but I liked Josh McDaniels.

I've also been hearing that Brandon Lloyd wants to come to New England with Josh.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Lloyd would be pretty great addition to that offense. He'll show up and perform unlike 85.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Yeah if we did pick up Lloyd I'd assume we'd cut Ocho, which wouldn't be a huge loss considering he's been a bust and an afterthought. I guess the perception was that Brady would revive his career a la Randy Moss.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Tebow vs Brees Super Bowl please.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Ravens/Niners superbowl would be amazing.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Ravens/Niners superbowl would be amazing.


Final score, 2-0 Niners. Smith and Unibrow combine for the most picks in a SB.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Suicide rates will spike when the Broncos go to New England and win. That's okay though, because Tebow will forgive them and bless their souls to heaven.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The Power of Christ defeated the Power of Rape.
Today the Catholic Church was reached for comment. They are torn on the outcome


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



MrMister said:


> This may have been mentioned at the end of the season, but did you know Brees, Brady, Stafford, and Eli are now among the top 6 all time in passing yards for a single season? One season produced four of the all time greatest six "performances".
> 
> 
> Incredibly, only TWO QBs won the Super Bowl on the list of 4000+ yard QBs. Peyton Manning 06, Drew Brees 09, and they sit way down in the early 40s.
> 
> Not surprising is the fact over 60% of the 4k+ seasons occurred in 2000 and beyond.


*That's amazing. 

Did Warner have a 4000 year the year the Pats beat the Rams in the SB? I'm surprised Warner didn't have over 4000 yards the year they actually won it. *


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Someone's stats are wrong. Warner had 4k+ all three seasons he went to the SB. Obviously, including the one he won.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

No the stats are right, I just missed Warner 99 on the list is all. He's at 45 btw just below Manning and Brees.

So there's 3 QBs that have have passed for 4K+ and won the SB. There could even be another I'm missing. The point is very few prolific passing seasons have won a championship.

Here's the list. 

http://www.sportscity.com/NFL/NFL-Single-Season-Passing-Leaders/


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I thought that Rodgers passed for over 4000 yards last year, but he wound up just short.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Yep, I saw him at 33rd on the list, but then realized that they won the SB in 10 not 09. I had to look up his 10 season to make sure he didn't hit 4K, and sure enough he missed it.

I also thought Steve Young hit 4K in 94 on that stacked Niners team, but he just fell short too.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Young hit 4k the year before, and then again in his last full season.


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Early but oh well im going with
49ers over Saints
Ravens over Texans
Packers over Giants
TEBOW over Patriots


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Saints, Packers, Texans, Broncos.

I'll take Houston's O+D over Baltimore's D+O


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Can the title just be changed to the JESUS DISCUSSION THREAD. Pretty sure Tebow has been apart of the title four weeks in a row now lol.

oh and BRONCOS are going to win. only prediction that matters since they're going all the way.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

More importantly, who bet credits on the Broncos 300/1 odds to win the super bowl here? 8*D


----------



## Myers

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The Pats are going to murder the broncos

I think the game of the week will be the 9ers/Saints. Drew Brees has been near perfect this season but they are going against a very tough defense. I am expecting a low scoring game, 17-10 in favor of the Niners.

The Giant are heating up and they brought to the Packers in their last meeting. I expect a close high scoring game again 34-28 in favor of Green Bay.

I am going to do something else then watch the Ravens/Texans. I am thinking another low scoring game 13-3 in favor of the ravens.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

RIP Michael Philbin


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Saints over 49ers
Packers over Giants
Ravens over Texans
God over Jesus 

Seriously, how fitting would it be for the Saints and Packers to battle for the NFC after starting the NFL season on opening day?


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Hue Jackson has been fired by the Oakland Raiders.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

LolRaider fired their coach Hue Jackson


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

lol at him getting fired. Its not his fault that McFadden went down and Campbell went down. Whoever made the Palmer trade should be fired.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

McFadden going down didn't even matter. Bush was pretty great backing him up. They failed because of Palmer and bad defense.

Jackson most likely had a lot to do with getting Palmer. Now Oakland is out multiple high draft picks with an INT machine to show for it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

New GM is cleaning house, apparently. Oughta be interesting.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Jackson made the Palmer trade, pretty sure he had player personnel direction.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The hilarious thing is, if the Raiders had waited, they might have been able to trade for Manning instead.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

My god, you're right. Bush, two first round picks, and a couple of other picks, and BAM, Manning instead of Palmer.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Palmer is a bum. Jackson fucked that entire franchise by wasting a 1st and 2nd round pick for him. I hope the new coach has enough sense to dump Palmer and bring Campbell back as the starter.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Jackson probably got fired for two reasons
1. His rant blaming the whole team after they lost, and taking no blame. Probably lost the whole team.
2. Mackenzie probably wants his own guy. You get a new job, you aren't going to want to sink with a guy you didn't pick.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

For Hue Jackson to mortgage the Raiders future for Carson Palmer, that was a big big mistake on his part. The Bengals still ended up going to the Playoffs and now the Raiders have many holes to fill but with only 2 draft picks (5th and 6th round) for this year. I wouldn't be surprised if they regress next year because they have to find a new Coach. I'm sure many fans are pissed off right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Patriots over Broncos
Ravens over Texans

Giants over Packers
49ers over Saints


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*


----------



## Demandred

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Raiders firing Hue Jackson was a huge mistake. They'll regret that next year when they start from scratch. AGAIN.






notorious_187 said:


> Patriots over Broncos
> Ravens over Texans
> 
> Giants over Packers
> 49ers over Saints




I bet Packers and Saints both win and we get a rematch from early in the season.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Saints/Ravens Super Bowl. And yeah, the Raiders are crazy. Yes Hugh Jackson wasn't Reggie what's-his-face's guy, but so what? He was a good coach and should have been kept. If I was the owner of a team like Miami or Jacksonville, I would definitely look into him.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I'm calling it. Packers/Ravens super bowl.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



TMPRKO said:


> Raiders firing Hue Jackson was a huge mistake. They'll regret that next year when they start from scratch. AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet Packers and Saints both win and we get a rematch from early in the season.


Al Davis's son is one of the goofiest looking people I've seen. I hate teams that lay the majority of the blame on the coach.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

jus bought my new niner jersey for saturday








SOO STOKED!! lol


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I'm taking all the top seeds this weekend minus the 49ers. Holding to my Packers/Ravens prediction from the offseason.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The games this weekend will be very interesting to say the least. 


- Smart money is on the Patriots to beat the Broncos, and that's who I'll pick, but the last game really fell apart for the Broncos because of those 2nd quarter turnovers that left Brady a short field. That's a no-no. If they can cut out those mistakes, dominate time of possession via their running game, and put the hits on Brady (the strategy they need to win it), they'll have a good chance to win it. But yeah, you can't bet against that Pats offense with all that firepower, even with Tebow magic on the other side, lol. 

- Ravens/Texans. Well you know what, I wrote off the Texans, but they are still here and got their first playoff victory last week. These two teams are very similar with punishing rushing attacks and killer defenses, so this will be an interesting one. I'll still pick the Ravens to win it as I feel they are the team that will go to the Super Bowl for the AFC. If anybody is going to punish Brady, its that Ravens' defense. Buffalo went up 21-0 on the Pats before letting up. Do you think the Ravens' D would allow the Pats to come back like that if they were up 21? I highly doubt it. 

- I think the best chance to derail the Saints is this weekend. With their killer defense & efficient offense, and home field advantage, the 49ers have the tools & weapons to take down this juggernaut. I'll still pick the Saints to win it as that offense is just on fire right now, but 49ers, I believe, are the best team to take them down right now. 

- And then we've got my Giants taking on the 15-1 Top seeded Packers. This one is going to be interesting. First of all, let me say that the Giants far exceeded my expectations this year. To go from being what I thought was the worst team int he NFC East at the start of the year to being the NFC East Champs & getting their first playoff victory in their new stadium is pretty remarkable. And to be honest, I have a lot of respect for the Packers & always have, so it isn't like my guys would be losing to a team I despise either. So whatever happens this weekned, I'm proud of them regardless. 

So again, smart money would be on the Packers, especially at Lambeau field, but the Giants are really coming on strong now. Their Defense, after sucking for most of the year, are finally clicking. The inactive rushing attack has really come on strong, and that makeshift O-Line is finally giving Eli time in the pocket to do whatever he wants. And if you are going to pick the right time to start getting all the pieces in place, the playoffs is it. I am not foolish enough to pick the Giants over the Packers in a serious prediction, but I feel a lot better about their chances now than I would have a few weeks ago. 


So to sum it up, Packers, Saints, Patriots, & Ravens are my picks, but I don't expect those wins to come easy.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I want to believe that the 49ers will win, but I just can't see the offense scoring enough.

Saints vs Packers

Patriots vs Ravens


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

49ers over Saints. 49ers can't go point for point with the saints in a shoot out, but the 49ers have one of the best defenses in the league and hopefully harbaugh's fixed the offensive problems with the Red Zone.

Ravens over Houston. Houston's a good team, but the Ravens are really tough to beat at home.

Giants over Packers. I'm mostly basing this off their previous game where Giants almost beat them and that the giants defense is improving. And I would also rather see the 49ers(if they win) play the Giants than Packers.

Patriots over Bronco's Even though the Patriots have lost the last 2 playoff home games. they were facing a pretty good Ravens team and a Jets team who played great defense. I think the key is to get a big lead early and make the Bronco's fight back the rest of the game. If they let the Bronco's hang around who knows what will happen with TEBOW TIME.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

There's a certain irony in Fisher head coaching the Rams.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Prediction time.

NINERS over Saints - I was thinking Saints until I found out NO has NEVER won a playoff game on the road. On the other hand, the Saints haven't actually been to the playoffs that much. Also, this is probably the best Saints team of all time. Still, I'm going SF here. DEFENSE > offense.

Packers over Giants - LOL @ anyone thinking NYG has a chance in Hell.

Ok that's two home teams winning. No way does every home team lose. So...

HOUSTON over Baltimore - Come on it's fucking TJ YATES. Oh yeah Foster and Andre are pretty good too. Plus Houston's D is underrated and Baltimore's offense is spotty at best. Houston will devote its efforts to shut down Rice. Shut him down and Flacco has to win the game. Flacco is no YATES. Let's be real here. Flacco isn't being real that's for sure. He implied he was an elite QB the other day. :lmao ok Joe.

Denver over New England - Yep, I said it. If this game is close, Denver wins somehow, someway. I know Brady has been winning close games for years, and why would I pick Devner over NE when I picked GB over NYG(GB and NE are the same team pretty much)? Tebow obviously.





-Mystery- said:


> There's a certain irony in Fisher head coaching the Rams.


What's that?


----------



## ligerbomb84

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Predictions for this weekend:

49ers over Saints

Broncos over Patriots

Ravens over Texans

Packers over Giants


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

If I was the 49ers I'd be making sure that feild was wetter than normal to slow down the saints offense.


----------



## Myers

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The 49ers are going to shut down any run game the saints may have. The question is if they can handle the passing game of Brees. They didn't face a QB the level of Brees in the regular season. That being said I am still going with the niners defense over saints offense.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



TKOK! said:


> If I was the 49ers I'd be making sure that feild was wetter than normal to slow down the saints offense.


Mud definitely puts them on more even terms for sure. Actually no, it gives SF the advantage.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



MrMister said:


> What's that?


Came up 1 yard short from winning the Super Bowl against the Rams.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Patriots over Broncos; Ravens over Texans; Packers over Giants; Saints over 49ers


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Hopefully tommorow i'm like this :mark: and not like :bron3.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

*Giants over Packers - I dislike both teams so I wish there was a way both could lose but I remember the last time the Giants went into Green Bay int he playoffs. 

Saints over 49ers - I like both teams. Too bad this is not the NFC championship game. I'm going to root for whichever team comes out of this to go to the Super Bowl which means neither team will. Sorry.


Houston over Baltimore - Suggs is awesome and I can listen to the guy talk all day long but Ball So Hard U isn't going to get it done this week. 

NE over Denver - Jesus has to prepare for Easter. 
*


----------



## CamillePunk

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



LadyCroft said:


> Houston over Baltimore - Suggs is awesome and I can listen to the guy talk all day long but Ball So Hard U isn't going to get it done this week.
> 
> lol k
> 
> Ravens undefeated at home, beat the Texans comfortably earlier in the year when Houston was much healthier, on 2 weeks rest, feel pretty damn good about our chances.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

to recap i got: saints, packers, ravens, pats.

here is who i will be cheering for: niners, packers, ravens, broncos

i will settle for 1 out of 4...depending on the one. :


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

49ers 
NE
Balt
GB


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I've got a bet on:

Denver, New Orleans, New York and Houston.

Wins me a cool £1500 if it happens!

I'd swap losing that bet for a Denver win though. It's mad to think that we were 1-4, now we're 2 wins away from the Superbowl.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The only thing I'm sure of is the Pats winning. I was tempted to take the Broncos at +600 but they just aren't winning, they won't stop the Pats from scoring a lot.

Rest of the games I could see anything happening. I wouldn't count out the Giants or 9ers, the Saints won't put up the offensive numbers they did against the Lions against a better defensive backfield and also won't be able to hold the shit out of the D-Line. Either of those teams will lose next week.

???
Pats
Ravens
Giants




-Mystery- said:


> Came up 1 yard short from winning the Super Bowl against the Rams.


That would be tying, friend.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

NINERSS!! FUCKIN READY 

also looking forward to a broncos, ravens & giants win


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Watching the NFL Network this morning has honestly made me sick. I can't believe the shit they're saying about Tebow v. Brady. I think the comment that pushed me over the edge was one that Marshall Faulk made, "_Starring_ Tim Tebow and _featuring_ Tom Brady..."

I actually hope they replace Faulk next year because I'm really just sick of his ass in general. Of all the people who pick games on that station, he's had the worst record for like 3 years in a row and he's probably more biased than any of them. Tiki Barber was the same way, they should really just stop letting running backs do gameday analysis all together.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



Cerbs said:


> Watching the NFL Network this morning has honestly made me sick. I can't believe the shit they're saying about Tebow v. Brady. I think the comment that pushed me over the edge was one that Marshall Faulk made, "_Starring_ Tim Tebow and _featuring_ Tom Brady..."
> 
> I actually hope they replace Faulk next year because I'm really just sick of his ass in general. Of all the people who pick games on that station, he's had the worst record for like 3 years in a row and he's probably more biased than any of them. Tiki Barber was the same way, they should really just stop letting running backs do gameday analysis all together.


I'd take Faulk over Sapp or Irvin. All Irvin mentions is this unknown '88 club' he's delusional about, and is such a Cowboys homer it's ridiculous. And Sapp's just an idiot (and somewhat of a Bucs homer, too). He also said Troy Polamalu is the Steelers' problem, so...


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I definitely wouldn't say Irvin's delusional and he picks against the Cowboys quite regularly. He's just silly, but he's always been that way. Not sure why you even bring up the '88 club', it's obviously not something that's meant to be taken seriously. 

Sapp is an idiot though. Not sure why he even comments on matters concerning offense. They should just make him get up a leave the set when they bring up a quarterback. And give Warner more time, that guy knows his shit.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I haven't watched NFL Network pre-game shows but sports TV shows in general (aside from actual games) are focused way too much on storylines and bullshit (First Take being the most major offender) rather than analysis of the SPORT or games. No ESPN programming I've seen has really put forth any serious explanation as to why the Broncos are winning now and instead everything is a "Tebow is a winner and clutch/Tebow is chosen by god" vs "The defense is winning" (same defense that played with Orton) argument. Grown men screaming at each other and making emotional appeals about sports stars is not good TV.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

You have to dig deeper to get real analysis and it is there, just never on the pre-game shows. But yeah, I'm with you for the most part. ESPN is the worst offender by far, thought I haven't seen much NFL Network this year since I haven't had the channel for most the season.

TJ YATES is a better story than Tebow too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

ESPN First Take is nothing but arguing about Tebow & LeBron.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

NFLN is usually the best channel to watch for that stuff, I just can't stand some of the prima donnas on their shows. Deion Sanders is definitely my favorite though, he doesn't fuck around. You would think he would be Dallas-biased, but he lights up Romo after a bad game worse than ANYONE. 

Anyways, here are my picks: 

*Saints* over Niners (sorry, TKOK) 
*Pats* over Broncos (blowout) 
*Texans* over Ravens (Houston steals the underdog spotlight from Tebow) 
*Packers* over Giants (best game of the week)


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I usually wath NFL Network over stuff like NFL Live. I like Sanders and Irvin the most. Sapp is cool too. Sanders ripped the Eagles earlier this year and it was pretty funny.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

That whole group of Rich, Mooch, Deion, and Irvin is the best team for sure.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Yeah Mooch is good too. Anybody every watch that No Huddle show they have?


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Cmon 49ers! I think this is gonna be the game of the week.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

so nervous/excited.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

That looked like a helmet to helmet but anyway LET'S GO NINERS!


----------



## Humph

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

defense is bossing!

Nice throw/run AS11, and VD85.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

*Crabtree. Gore with a huge block though. *


----------



## RKO920

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Calling a 49ers vs Ravens superbowl.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Niners making the Saints look stupid


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Well I said that the 49ers had the best shot to stop the Saints in the NFC. 

I'd say they are off to a pretty good start. Good Lord!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

ANOTHER FUMBLE?!?!? Jesus!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

For the record I had

49ers
Pats
Ravens
Pack


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

just what i expected in this beautiful niner game


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Saints are right back in it. Tale of 2 Quarters here.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

That was a great play by Brown.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I don't think I've ever seen so many possessions in the last two minutes of a half before.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

great first quarter.

horrendous second quarter. 

:no:


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

God damn. I've been screaming at the TV for one reason or another almost constantly since this started.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I'm both happy and worried. it's a weird feeling.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Great turnover by Niners, they need a td here.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

5 fucking turnovers.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

How on Earth do you commit 5 Turnovers and are only down by 6? That's just crazy.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



TripleG said:


> How on Earth do you commit 5 Turnovers and are only down by 6? That's just crazy.


Yup. The Niners are in trouble. 

If I was a Saints fan, I'd be happy as hell right now.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Drew just had a MONTH to throw it and had nothing. That's what Meachem and Moore being out does to you.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The Niners offense is not playoff material. This is pathetic against one of the worst defenses in the league.


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Back to back offensive interference calls on the Niners. You don't see that every day. Our offense is terrible. I don't even know what they're doing right now. Drew Brees, sooner or later, is going to take advantage of this.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I really should start hating the NFC West.


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Saints don't score at all in the 3rd quarter. 49ers score 3. And yet all the momentum is still on New Orleans' side. You can only slow down Brees for so long. Our defense has done an amazing job today. Too bad our offense (outside of the first quarter) has been pathetic.


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Saints get to within 3. 20-17 SF leads. Too bad we'll be punting right back to them in a couple of minutes.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Saints are in total control of this game. The score is completely irrelevant right now. Brees is one drive away from winning this.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

If the Niners win this game, they owe it all to their Defense. I mean they have beat up Brees and generated more Turnovers than anybody expected. What more can you ask of them? 

Their offense really need to pull their weight here.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Actually the Niners' defense is in complete controll. They are stop Brees everytime down the field and look like they're going to stop anytime soon. That being said, NINERS NEED A TOUCHDOWN. Holy fuck Alex Smith, its your contract year, he should be trying to win this game right now and prove that you're not completely useless to the team.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Gore with a huge run.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Gore! Gore! Gore!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Smith just get a first down. Dont be a total bum.


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Akers with a FG. Dammit. Still not comfortable knowing that a Saints TD puts them in the lead.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Seeing a defense give us so many fits is making me start to respect Roger Goodell for doing everything to outlaw defense.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Niners are going to have to score on Defense to put this thing away.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Looks like the Saints are getting ready to take the lead. 


Seriously, how do you turn the ball over 5 times and are only one TD away from taking the lead? I don't know whether I should praise the Saints or condemn the Niners (specifically their offense). Unreal.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

FUCKING SPROLES!!!!!!!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

:lmao Game. Over.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Hey, remember Angry Miz girl? 

Was that her sister in the crowd there? lol.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

If Niners lose this game they need to make a comment right away that Smith is not coming back. No excuse for this.


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

This sucks.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Now if I had any faith in the Niners' offense at this point, I would say this is a perfect situation. You've got four minutes to drive the ball down the field, take away almost all the remaining time, & take the lead with a last second field goal. 

But lets be honest. That ain't happening. lol. Not the way the Niners have moved the ball today.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

haha! what a game! punched out a saint fan at my bar. at home right now, ready to go out and do it again!! lovvvve it


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

This crowd has been awful. It was good in the first quarter, but terrible since then. Of course, you can't really blame them with how incompetent the Niners offense has been, but still.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Damn, nice toss n catch.

9er's might do this.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

they have seemed pretty good during defense, but after seeing their offense there isn't much to be excited about.

Time to run out the clock niners.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Akers will miss this.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The Defense & Special Teams did their jobs. I mean they generated 5 turnovers and held Drew Brees in check for most of the game. What more can you ask of them? 

That Offense though has been mostly incompetent. Even right now, they aren't managing it well. They act like they are playing for 3 with over 2 minutes to go.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

they need a TD, a FG wont get it done. Brees can easily get down the field for a FG.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

The Niners better not give the ball to the Saints with time on the clock and only a two point lead. That is the recipe for a loss.


----------



## DH

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

:lmao What was that?


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

ALEX SMITH! TOUCHDOWN!!! HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

TEBOW TEBOW TEBOW OH SHIT ITS ALEX SMITH


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

DAMN


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

WOW!!! Saints were totally fooled on that play! What a run! 

But yeah, they left way too much time on the clock for Brees.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

:lmao


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

If you guys read about a large man in a worn out Brees jersey hanging himself in a basement in Kansas City.. just remember me fondly.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Was that Alex Smith running at normal speed.It isn't over yet 49ers fans!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

TD SAINTS, :lmao.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

kgsfdogkspifadjpigaosdhgpsdofajgfpiosadhgopisad JIMMY GRAHAM OH MY GOD SLAM DUNK

FSHSADGSFDIA OH GOD WHAT


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Un-fucking-believable.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Everyone knew that was coming. Its time for Smith to go down the field and get a FG. that's all they need.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

LOL! Here I am praising the Niners' defense, and now they fold like a cheap napkin. The hell was that?! lol.


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

After being amazing all game long, our defense finally can't stop Drew Brees. This is heart breaking.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Did that really just happen? I love Jimmy Graham so much I could cry.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

DAVIS.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

holy shit


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Wow. Neither team wants to go home! This is killer stuff.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

WOWWWWWW


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

TOUCHDOWN DAVIS


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

I can't believe we just let Alex Smith beat us. This is so embarrassing.


----------



## Basel

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

TOUCHDOWN!!!!!!!!! VERNON DAVIS! OHHHH MYYYYY GODDDDDDDD!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Xile44

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Oh Sh*t, what a game


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Saints horrible defense, pee wees play better..


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Gregg Williams.. you kind of suck, brah.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Well, I thought Niners were going to win before, but I didnt think it would be like this.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

If you can't hold a lead with a minute 30 seconds on the clock, then you lucky to be where you at, Defense wins championship..49ers die in Green Bay, in the frozen tuntra.


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Who dat?! Who dat?! Who dat not gonna play next week!! :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

If Brady and Rodgers go out this weekend as well then this will probably be my favorite postseason since the Colts superbowl run, and the Colts arent even in it.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Alright, the Saints need to stick to facing good teams in the playoffs. This is getting stupid.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

You gotta give it to the Saints, being down 17 points, not many teams could ever put them in positions to win the game at that point.


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



Instant Karma said:


> Alright, the Saints need to stick to facing good teams in the playoffs. This is getting stupid.


9er's aren't good? lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Well IT'S BRADY TIME!!!


----------



## Stad

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

TD :lmao

This is gonna be a blow out.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

You couldn't better football than that even if it were rigged!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Was hoping to Saints would win because I felt they have the best chance of beating my most hated team The Packers but that was one hell of a game.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

2 mins...BAWD GAWD!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



stadw0n306 said:


> 9er's aren't good? lol


Hey man, I'm bitter. I guess I'd say they are good but not great. It doesn't really matter though.

Hopefully the Ravens and/or Giants get to the Super Bowl. Otherwise I won't have anyone to cheer for.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



Instant Karma said:


> Alright, the Saints need to stick to facing good teams in the playoffs. This is getting stupid.


The second best team in the NFC isn't good? Since when?

Just because they have one of the best defenses instead of one of the best offenses doesn't mean they aren't great. Today they proved they're better than the Saints.


----------



## Dub

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

What a win for 49ers, pretty exciting game.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! i love this shit!!!!! NINERS!!!.. HEY DREW BREES.......FUCK YOUR DEAD MOTHER LOL


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



stadw0n306 said:


> 9er's aren't good? lol


They got 5 turnovers and barely won. 

That's not very good tbh


----------



## Tater

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Tebow should follow up Brady's 2 min drive with a 10 min drive lol


----------



## Notorious

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



99FELONIEZ said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! i love this shit!!!!! NINERS!!!.. HEY DREW BREES.......FUCK YOUR DEAD MOTHER LOL


You're a fucking douche.

Seriously bro that wasn't necessary and was extremely uncalled for.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Yeah a little too far bro..Tebow not afraid, let's see what Tebow can do..


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



Cerbs said:


> They got 5 turnovers and barely won.
> 
> That's not very good tbh


Having 5 turnovers in the firrst place isn't very good for the Saints. Niners have one of the best defenses, that is what makes them great. Yeah Smith isn't great or even good at all.

And Tebow needs to stop turning the ball over against the Pats. He's picking up right where he left off when he played them last time.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*

Rooting for the Pats here. Not because I like the Pats or anything, just because I'm tired of all the Christians nut-hugging Tebow for being just oh so special and I kinda want to drink their tears of defeat.

So yeah.... :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Having 5 turnovers in the firrst place isn't very good for the Saints. Niners have one of the best defenses, that is what makes them great. Yeah Smith isn't great or even good at all.
> 
> And Tebow needs to stop turning the ball over against the Pats. He's picking up right where he left off when he played them last time.


Alex was pretty damn good on those final two drives, the last one especially. It was mostly Davis being one of those uncoverable TEs though.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



stadw0n306 said:


> And Tebow needs to stop turning the ball over against the Pats. He's picking up right where he left off when he played them last time.


For some reason I thought they'd polish it up and actually make it somewhat competitive. So far, it's looking like I was terribly naive.


----------



## Magic

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



MrMister said:


> Alex was pretty damn good on those final two drives, the last one especially. It was mostly Davis being one of those uncoverable TEs though.


I kinda stopped my sentence there when I saw Tebow fumble and turn it over, but I was going to say he's not great or good but he can get the job done which he did today. He also doesn't turn over the ball often which is always good to have in a QB.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::::::::


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



notorious_187 said:


> You're a fucking douche.
> 
> Seriously bro that wasn't necessary and was extremely uncalled for.


lol.........yeh i know, i was in the moment after the game....will i take it back?...........naaaaaahh lol


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

TD.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

THE MOTHERFUCKING GRONK!!


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

9 years without a playoff game

2 regimes filled with failure

countless heartbreaking losses 

7 years cussin Alex Smith for being an incompetent QB...


all worth it for this one moment.

49er brethren, I'm having a toast for all of us here in Chile. Take care and try to stay alive tonight cause we have a game next week.

CHEERS!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

This game is over.

That ball was on the ground though, that shouldnt have been a TD.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

That 49er/Saints game was pretty amazing.

GOD up by 14 points, will jesus comeback


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I'm going to have a tight end overload by the end of the night.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I'm on the verge of tears


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Broncos got saved by the rule book on that one.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> I'm going to have a tight end overload by the end of the night.


Graham, Davis, Gronk, and Hernandez are probably 4 of the top 5 TE's in the NFL.

Well, Graham and Gronk for sure are.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



BOSS said:


> Graham, Davis, Gronk, and Hernandez are probably 4 of the top 5 TE's in the NFL.
> 
> Well, Graham and Gronk for sure are.


Witten > Hernandez. Please.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Okay. Witten could be the 5th of that top five.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Ninkovich is in full beast mode.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

What do you do the day before you face Jesus,


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Davis is amazing as well, if only he had a QB like Brees or Brady.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Ugh. Terrible pass by Brady. Hernandez did destroy the interceptor.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Hernandez: Sit the fuck down son.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

No way the Pats are losing this game jumping up 14-o this early. I don't care if Brady throws 5 picks.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Davis is amazing as well, if only he had a QB like Brees or Brady.


it has more to do with him blocking in the OLine most of the time than Alex being the GOAT "game manager".


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



BOSS said:


> Okay. Witten could be the 5th of that top five.


Witten is a future Hall of Famer. That alone puts him above Hernandez. Seriously.

Shit Gonzalez at his advanced age is better than Hernandez. Hernandez is really good don't get me wrong. He deserves a mention in any top TE discussion.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Patriots are pissed that during the inside handoff plays Bronco's are getting away with massive holds.-98.5 SportsHub Boston sideline reporter


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Yeah Tony Gonzalez is still a great TE at like 37 years old. to bad the guys never won a playoff game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I forget about Tony G. He had a really good year in Atlanta. 

The man is an enigma. He's missed 2 games in his career which started in 1997. Incredible.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

EFC BRONCO just got a mention on sky sports!


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Did he really?

He's famous.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Besides Patriots and Broncos fans, is anyone else having problems getting into this game? I'm still recovering from those final minutes of last game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

which was he?


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Last game was so great that the start of this game is just very boring. I almost decided to stop watching after that second Pats' TD.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cleavage said:


> which was he?


The one infront of goodison I think, remember seeing it in the member picture thread.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Besides Patriots and Broncos fans, is anyone else having problems getting into this game? I'm still recovering from those final minutes of last game.


You're not alone. Then again, I'm flipping back and forth between the game and the UFC prelims.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Did the great Cecil Martin mention him?

Go EFC Bronco regardless.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

fuck i need to start getting my TEBOWING on.



MrMister said:


> Did the great Cecil Martin mention him?
> 
> Go EFC Bronco regardless.


Martin was not on today


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Besides Patriots and Broncos fans, is anyone else having problems getting into this game? I'm still recovering from those final minutes of last game.


I'm watching the Bulls/Raptors.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

No cecil on sky this week or last week :sad: it was that cunt neil :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



BOSS said:


> I'm watching the Bulls/Raptors.


lol I did to switch to it as well, then noticed it was more awful than this so I came back.

Broncos need another turnover to get back into this game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I think I picked the Broncos, but that wasn't actually serious. Patriots are just too much for Denver. It'll take a Brady implosion for the Broncos to win this game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> No cecil on sky this week or last week :sad: it was that cunt neil :side:


only person worse then him is the white guy that has been their since the first week.

God is back


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Except for that pick the Pats are moving the ball really well.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Can't stop the Gronk. Can't stop that Gronk. 

PS: I fucking hate our fans in our house. Nothing but 50 year old alcoholics with season tickets.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

lol 2 for 7 for 18 yards

:lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

He does that a lot. It's still hilarious that he's won games starting out that bad.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

loltebow


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Denver SUCKS!


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Stadwon they're better off than the Chiefs. Evenw when they made it last year they were still destroyed by the Ravens. At least the Broncos won a game.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Stadwon they're better off than the Chiefs. Evenw when they made it last year they were still destroyed by the Ravens. At least the Broncos won a game.


Chiefs > Broncos

TD BRANCH!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

BRANCH THE SUPER BOWL MVP


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

game over looks like i'll be watching ufc now.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Damn Brady's on fire.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

offensive PI :side:


----------



## Aid

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

So when is Ryan Mallett coming in?


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



stadw0n306 said:


> Chiefs > Broncos
> 
> TD BRANCH!


Not really. Even with Jamaal and Berry I doubt they would have been that much better. They certainly wouldn't have won against the Steelers.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> offensive PI :side:


Defender never looked back for the ball and made initial contact. Not PI.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Not really. Even with Jamaal and Berry I doubt they would have been that much better. They certainly wouldn't have won against the Steelers.


They would have won the division with both of them, they almost did anyway.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Homer


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Not really. Even with Jamaal and Berry I doubt they would have been that much better. They certainly wouldn't have won against the Steelers.


They beat GB. Kansas City is my favorite non Dallas team this year.

Thanks again KC. You fucking rock.

More seriously, neither KC nor Denver are what I'd call good.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

We got us a kill going on here. Broncos look incompetent out there.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Broncos played their "Super Bowl" last week.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Freaking ecstatic that the Saints lost. Now just the Packers need to lose...and Ravens...and Patriots...

Don't get me wrong, I think Drew Brees is a good guy, he just bugs me. NO ONE SHOULD BE THAT MUCH OF A NICE GUY.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

So does this make Brady Pontius Pilate?


----------



## SP103

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> Homer


They just showed it 3 times and said exactly what I just said. 

Bam!


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Freaking ecstatic that the Saints lost. Now just the Packers need to lose...and Ravens...and Patriots...
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I think Drew Brees is a good guy, he just bugs me. NO ONE SHOULD BE THAT MUCH OF A NICE GUY.


And the Giants, and the Texans.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

You know. People say Tebow isn't that good, but how many times have the Bronco's receivers dropped passes that should have been caught? Jeez.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> So does this make Brady Pontius Pilate?


He washed his hands clean. IT WAS THOSE DIRTY JEWS.

Brady is Jewish for sure.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

35-7 at Half coming. Bye bye Broncos. Your miracle season is done!


----------



## Aid

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> You know. People say Tebow isn't that good, but how many times have the Bronco's receivers dropped passes that should have been caught? Jeez.


A lot.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Did You Know:
Tom Brady was Drafted during college as a Catcher by the Montreal Expos.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

WOW BRADY!! NFL RECORD!


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

lol Gronk has 3 receiving TDs in the first half as well. That is probably a record as well, it has to be for TEs at least.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Brady: God or The Devil?


----------



## Brye

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Tom Brady has made me lose my smile. :sad:


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Man, I cant wait until the Pats have to pay their receivers and get completely fucked. I think Gronk is only making like 800k and Welker is making like 2 mil, Aaron is probably not making that much as well, and I don't think Pats even have that much money to pay these guys.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

This is one miracle Jesus can't make happen.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Brady is just flat-out sick tonight. He's just taking the Broncos apart like I gut and clean a largemouth bass. 

If they work with Tebow in the offseason, he might be a halfway passable QB.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



BruiserKC said:


> Brady is just flat-out sick tonight. He's just taking the Broncos apart like I gut and clean a largemouth bass.
> 
> If they work with Tebow in the offseason, he might be a halfway passable QB.


Loved that comparison Bruiser. 

Brady was mad he threw that INT. You don't want Tom Brady mad.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Man, I cant wait until the Pats have to pay their receivers and get completely fucked. I think Gronk is only making like 800k and Welker is making like 2 mil, Aaron is probably not making that much as well, and I don't think Pats even have that much money to pay these guys.


 How much did brady resign with them for?


----------



## SP103

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Man, I cant wait until the Pats have to pay their receivers and get completely fucked. I think Gronk is only making like 800k and Welker is making like 2 mil, Aaron is probably not making that much as well, and I don't think Pats even have that much money to pay these guys.


Gronk and Hernandez are rookies and their big paydays are a few years away. Both are signed 3+ years. Welker will certainly get a larger contract at the end of the year. 

Moss came to NE for 3 million a year. Ochocinco came in this year for less than 1 million.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> How much did brady resign with them for?


Originally 8 years 72 million, with 42 guaranteed. Now it's around 65 with the 42 still.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



SP103 said:


> Gronk and Hernandez are rookies and their big paydays are a few years away. Both are signed 3+ years. Welker will certainly get a larger contract at the end of the year.
> 
> Moss came to NE for 3 million a year. Ochocinco came in this year for less than 1 million.


Gronk has two years left on his contract and Aaron probably does as well. After next year they're probably going to ask for a new contract and Pats are going to have to pay, Gronk at the very least, a huge amount of money. If Gronk doesn't ask for a lot then he is retarded since he's by far their best receiver right now and an incredible weapon.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Gronk seems like he's the type to not get paid so much that it hurts their cap. Also, I'd bet Brady would restructure his contract to help out Gronk too.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

good for them, still running the ball down by 28.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

"Oh God, why did I come to Foxboro"


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

There was a discussion involving Warren Sapp on NFLN this morning about Brady losing his playoff magic. 

Frankly I think the media in general owes the world an apology.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Gronk seems like he's the type to not get paid so much that it hurts their cap. Also, I'd bet Brady would restructure his contract to help out Gronk too.


They still have Welker and Hernadez to pay as well. They're going to lose at least one if not two of them since these guys will not go that cheap. Gronk is a young guy that will probably want a big contract, I highly doubt he settles for less just to play with Brady for another 2 or 3 years until he retires.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



SP103 said:


> "Oh God, why did I come to Foxboro"


"... and why am I asking you this in Oakland?"


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao @ this


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao

i'm loving this.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

i through Brady lost his playoff magic.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cleavage said:


> :lmao @ this





stadw0n306 said:


> :lmao
> 
> i'm loving this.


WHY IS IT SO FUNNY? ITS THE MOST OVERRATED PLAYER IN THE LEAGUE GETTING HIS ASS KICKED. OMG NO RESPECT

:jordan4


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Brady has more touchdowns then Tedow has completions.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Man, I can wish Steelers made it, even though them losing was hilarious, this is just beyond pathetic right now. At least with the Steelers you know it would have been highly entertaining, now I'm going to have to hear Brady getting praised and worshipped for a whole weak.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Get Tebow out of there, jesus christ.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

RIP Tebow. You gave me many laughs this season.

You'll be back in 3 days anyway.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

run on 3rd n long when your down that much? lol


----------



## Brye

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Couldn't take it anymore. Shut it off.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Brady Quinn sighting


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Man, I can wish Steelers made it, even though them losing was hilarious, this is just beyond pathetic right now. At least with the Steelers you know it would have been highly entertaining, now I'm going to have to hear Brady getting praised and worshipped for a whole weak.


Rightfully so at least. Should've been that way heading into THIS game. But no... everyone thought Tebow was in Brady's league and this was TEH MATCH OF TEH WEEKENDZ! 

So glad Brady shut those fuckheads up.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cerbs said:


> Rightfully so at least. Should've been that way heading into THIS game. But no... everyone thought Tebow was in Brady's league and this was TEH MATCH OF TEH WEEKENDZ!
> 
> So glad Brady shut those fuckheads up.


Your hate for Tebow is baffling since it seems you hate him because he gets talked about too much even though he sucks when the exact same thing can be said about the team that you support. I dont like him getting this much attention either, but I dislike the Cowboys for the exact same reason.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Tebow was talked about because it was baffling how the Broncos won with some of his performances. I don't remember anyone ever saying Tebow was in Brady's league. Brady is a first ballot Hall of Famer and a top 5 all time great.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cleavage said:


> Brady has more touchdowns then Tedow has completions.


The Patriots have more points than Tebow has passing yards.


----------



## Brye

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao NO ONE said Tebow was in Brady's league.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Your hate for Tebow is baffling since it seems you hate him because he gets talked about too much even though he sucks when the exact same thing can be said about the team that you support. I dont like him getting this much attention either, but I dislike the Cowboys for the exact same reason.


The fact a Cowboys hater can't even discuss a Broncos qb without bringing up the Cowboys is a prime example of what makes the Cowboys so awesome. 

And I'm not kidding, the media needs to seriously apologize right after this game. They should be BEGGING people to take them seriously again after this comedy act.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Brye said:


> :lmao NO ONE said Tebow was in Brady's league.


Yeah the retarded comparisons between the two and the fact this game was billed as the match up of the weekend certainly implies that.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

i'm pretty sure espn is responsible for all the tebow hate. they compared his second year numbers to elway's rookie numbers for propaganda purposes.

i'm even more pissed at ike taylor now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cerbs said:


> The fact a Cowboys hater can't even discuss a Broncos qb without bringing up the Cowboys is a prime example of what makes the Cowboys so awesome.
> 
> And I'm not kidding, the media needs to seriously apologize right after this game. They should be BEGGING people to take them seriously again after this comedy act.


I dont hate the Cowboys. They have been irrelevant for years except in the media where they get talked about so much. I was comparing the two because they both get attention even though they're not very good, the only difference was that at least Tebow was winning and made the playoff.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

THE GREAT YATES will open GATES to the AFC title game. Everything will be right in the world.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Yeah Denver! Only 32 more points to go! :no:


----------



## DH

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Just turned the game on. Oh man. Makes me even angrier the Steelers lost seeing as this game would probably still be competitive if the Steelers were here. Or the Steelers would be blowing them out :side:


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

The media sucks balls.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I dont hate the Cowboys. They have been irrelevant for years except in the media where they get talked about so much. I was comparing the two because they both get attention even though they're not very good, the only difference was that at least Tebow was winning and made the playoff.


The Cowboys are the most popular team in the NFL, so its pretty obvious why they get talked about so much. Much of the talk hasn't been very positive lately either, so I'm not sure what you're on about. And I'm still not seeing how it compares to Tebow winning games by doing a thousand things wrong and one or two things right.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cerbs said:


> The Cowboys are the most popular team in the NFL, so its pretty obvious why they get talked about so much. Much of the talk hasn't been very positive lately either, so I'm not sure what you're on about. And I'm still not seeing how it compares to Tebow winning games by doing a thousand things wrong and one or two things right.


Did you know that Tebow was the most popular athlete in December? If you're going to complaina bout Tebow getting attention then complain about your team getting riduclous amounts of attention. They're both popular so their situation is the same.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I get the comparison UDFK. It's kinda valid, but to say Dallas is irrelevant is just untrue. Even when they suck they're relevant. Few teams can say this. I think that's part of why Jerry Jones sucks as a GM as far as football goes. He's seeing incredible profits and that's blinding him to the lack of success on the field. Blinding isn't the right word, more like softening the failure on the field I guess.

Fuck the popularity though. Give me a fucking playoff win.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Broncos came in completely over matched and not ready to play against Belichick. Patriots are looking great. 

Right now I'd call Pats/49ers Super Bowl


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> I get the comparison UDFK. It's kinda valid, but to say Dallas is irrelevant is just untrue. Even when they suck they're relevant. Few teams can say this. I think that's part of why Jerry Jones sucks as a GM as far as football goes. He's seeing incredible profits and that's blinding him to the lack of success on the field. Blinding isn't the right word, more like softening the failure on the field I guess.
> 
> Fuck the popularity though. Give me a fucking playoff win.


Didnt mean irrelevant in popularity, in terms of winning and success in recent years. I hate the Pats because of their success and our rivalary, I hate the Saints since they beat us in the Superbowl, etc. I was responding to Cerbs calling me a Cowboys hater when I'm not, I only hate teams that are really successful, in particular against the Colts. I have no reason to hate the Cowboys or most teams in the NFC, I just find it annoying at how much attention they get(yes I know its because of their popularity) even they're bad because I really dont want to hear about them.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Did you know that Tebow was the most popular athlete in December? If you're going to complaina bout Tebow getting attention then complain about your team getting riduclous amounts of attention. They're both popular so their situation is the same.


LOL no... the two aren't even remotely similar. No one is saying the Cowboys are a good team right now, nor has anyone said that all season, so find a better comparison. 

Your obvious hate for the Cowboys is duly noted though. Clearly just something I said earlier compelled you to attack my favorite team, and sorry, not going to bite on this.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Yeah ok. Gotcha.

This game was as awful as the previous game was great.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

udfk you shouldn't hate a nfl team unless they have a bird for a name, logo, or mascot. the cardiac cards are an exception b/c they posses the great SKELTON. they also have that waste of money in kolb, he's being carried like a bad nba contract.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

No one called Tebow a great QB either, no one compared him to Brady, and I have no idea where you got that from. He's winning, that's what people are praising him and today he didnt get it done.

Once again I dont hate the Cowboys, I really have no reason to.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> No one called Tebow a great QB either, no one compared him to Brady, and I have no idea where you got that from. He's winning, that's what people are praising him and today he didnt get it done.
> 
> Once again I dont hate the Cowboys, I really have no reason to.


I really couldn't care less if you do or not tbh. You brought them up, not me. 

And if you think ESPN and NFLN weren't making Tebow out to be the second coming of Brady by saying crap like "Starring Tebow, featuring Tom Brady" amongst various other stupid fucking comparisons, you clearly weren't watching much sports news this week and really don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## DH

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cerbs said:


> I really couldn't care less if you do or not tbh. You brought them up, not me.
> 
> And if you think ESPN and NFLN weren't making Tebow out to be the second coming of Brady by saying crap like "Starring Tebow, featuring Tom Brady" amongst various other stupid fucking comparisons, you clearly weren't watching much sports news this week and really don't know what you're talking about.


Do you actually think that people thought Tebow was the next Brady? Honestly.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Do you think "starring Tebow, featuring Brady" isn't done tongue in cheek? It had to have been. It's too ridiculous to take seriously.


----------



## DH

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I get what UDK is saying. Cowboys & Tebow are both talked about a ton, but both are awful, hence it's annoying.


----------



## Tater

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao @ Brady punting it on 3rd down


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

i know some guy was mad tebowmania b/c it was commercializing jesus christ 

i know tebow mania is enough for me to not watch espn, but it doesn't take much for me to avoid espn and any sports show when the steelers lose.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

lolvonmiller


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Cheap shot by Von Miller. Pussy punk bitch.


----------



## SP103

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Kabuto420 said:


> :lmao @ Brady punting it on 3rd down


Then Denver takes offense to it and starts a fight. You mad?


----------



## kobra860

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



SP103 said:


> Then Denver takes offense to it and starts a fight. You mad?


Yeah they're mad. There's a reason why people hate the Patriots.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Do you think "starring Tebow, featuring Brady" isn't done tongue in cheek? It had to have been. It's too ridiculous to take seriously.


Not when its followed by the same people claiming Brady has lost his playoff magic.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Well Denver fans, look on the bright side, you still scored more points on offense then Atlanta did last week.


----------



## Tater

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



SP103 said:


> Then Denver takes offense to it and starts a fight. You mad?


lol why would I be mad? I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

people saying brady lost his playoff magic are based off the fact that people expect the patriots to win the superbowl every year. it hasn't happened in awhile even though they look great in the regular season.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> And the Giants, and the Texans.


I'm indifferent to the Niners, Giants and Texans pretty much equally. I do consider the thought of Eli having more super bowls than Peyton quite amusing though so I'd be all for that.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Thank goodness the Broncos are out. Probably the only time in my life I've rooted for the Patriots to win. The Tebow talk was getting way out of hand, especially by ESPN. I wish him luck next year but hopefully the division doesn't lie down for the Broncos like they did this year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> I'm indifferent to the Niners, Giants and Texans pretty much equally. I do consider the thought of Eli having more super bowls than Peyton quite amusing though so I'd be all for that.


That's more depressing than amusing.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cerbs said:


> Not when its followed by the same people claiming Brady has lost his playoff magic.


Did Warren Sapp say that? Consider the source there. I didn't watch any pre-game hype to this game because frankly I cared about this game the least. The sideshow hilarity of Tebow is all I cared about and I was pretty sure it would end tonight.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Seeya Tebow. Bring on the Ravens or Texans


----------



## Bogey

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> I'm indifferent to the Niners, Giants and Texans pretty much equally. I do consider the thought of Eli having more super bowls than Peyton quite amusing though so I'd be all for that.


NFC wasn't nearly as great as the AFC during the 00's. Peyton had his hands full with the Steelers, Patriots, Chargers, and Ravens. Only in the past couple years has there been NFC teams to compete at the level of those teams consistently.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That's more depressing than amusing.


NAHHHHHHHHH.



sXe_Maverick said:


> Seeya Tebow. Bring on the Ravens or Texans


lol wut. Found some room on the Pats bandwagon? I've never seen you around these parts before :hmm:


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Peyton didnt have a defense for years, hell we didnt even have a defense during our superbowl run but they did manage to step up and do great during that run. If we had a good or average defense during Peyton's prime we would have probably won another one or two Superbowls.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

NFC was right there with the AFC actually. All those SBs were close games. Every Patriot game? Close. Colts and Steelers SBs were close too. Actually did the AFC blow anyone out aside from the Ravens?

It's certainly not the absolute domination of the NFC in the 80s and early 90s. Those games were total and utter blowouts almost every year.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I'm a Jets fan but even I'm glad the Patriots won tonight, Tebowmania was getting fucking ridiculous.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Bogey said:


> NFC wasn't nearly as great as the AFC during the 00's. Peyton had his hands full with the Steelers, Patriots, Chargers, and Ravens. Only in the past couple years has there been NFC teams to compete at the level of those teams consistently.


I thought about it but no, the circumstances don't take away from the amusement.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Did Warren Sapp say that? Consider the source there. I didn't watch any pre-game hype to this game because frankly I cared about this game the least. The sideshow hilarity of Tebow is all I cared about and I was pretty sure it would end tonight.


It was all of them. Even Irvin :sad: I remember one of them saying "NO WAY will the Broncos let this game go the way their last meeting went." At least they were right about that. It was much worse. 

Mooch was the only sensible person who predicted the Patriots would smash the living shit out of them.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> NFC was right there with the AFC actually. All those SBs were close games. Every Patriot game? Close. Colts and Steelers SBs were close too. Actually did the AFC blow anyone out aside from the Ravens?
> 
> It's certainly not the absolute domination of the NFC in the 80s and early 90s. Those games were total and utter blowouts almost every year.


I was talking about the conferences individually. The NFC always seemed more inconsistent when it came to who the top teams were. Also Peyton always had the Patriots in his way. I didn't see it as fair since I thought he was the better QB then. Unfortunately the Patriots were just better defensively than the Colts.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cerbs said:


> It was all of them. Even Irvin :sad: I remember one of them saying "NO WAY will the Broncos let this game go the way their last meeting went." At least they were right about that. It was much worse.
> 
> Mooch was the only sensible person who predicted the Patriots would smash the living shit out of them.


I love Michael Irvin, but he says some crazy shit sometimes. 

Mooch is the voice of reason on that show and that's why I like the guy so much.



Bogey said:


> I was talking about the conferences individually. The NFC always seemed more inconsistent when it came to who the top teams were. Also Peyton always had the Patriots in his way. I didn't see it as fair since I thought he was the better QB then. Unfortunately the Patriots were just better defensively than the Colts.


I see what you mean now and you're clearly right there.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

That was fucking thrilling. I've haven't seen so much excitement out of the Niners fan base since the 90s. I didn't believe in Alex Smith, but he showed once again he can get it done in the clutch.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

As much as I hate Donovan Mcnabb, he's talking sense right now on NFLN.


----------



## DH

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> I love Michael Irvin, but he says some crazy shit sometimes.
> 
> Mooch is the voice of reason on that show and that's why I like the guy so much.


Am I the only one who dislikes Irvin? They do the "play motivated" thing or w/e with him too on GD morning and it severely annoys me. Every time someone makes a good play he talks about them for those few seconds like they're really improving and going to be a star one day. IDK, maybe it just irks me because I was already annoyed to begin with.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I think you don't like him because he played for the Cowboys. Doubt he would bother you the same way if he was a Steeler.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



DH said:


> Am I the only one who dislikes Irvin? They do the "play motivated" thing or w/e with him too on GD morning and it severely annoys me. Every time someone makes a good play he talks about them for those few seconds like they're really improving and going to be a star one day. IDK, maybe it just irks me because I was already annoyed to begin with.


I can see why he'd annoy you for sure. It's probably not just you. He was a very divisive player as well.

Cowboy fans love him, everyone else can't stand him. He's the guy you love to have on your team, but hate to play against or watch.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Irvin can be silly, but he's also very intelligent. He really hits on topics like locker room leadership from a players perspective very well and gives points of views the coaches can't. He wont defend poor performance because of bias either like some players do. 

Kurt Warner is still the best though. He nails everything right on the head.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Tebow 3:16 says I just got my ass whipped!

- Vic


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Yeah I'm not a huge Warner fan seeing as he always kicked the crap out of the 49ers. But he's pretty good.

It's silly to think that Brady has lost the playoff magic. You're not going to go out and win the superbowl every playoff season.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Well we had a good run, I'm impressed we got this far.

The Tebow hate is baffling though, sure the guy got talked about alot but it was the team sucked so much yet still won. I personally would have enjoyed a nice underdog story of Tebow making the super bowl but I guess you guys aren't tired of the Patriots dominance yet.


----------



## Don Draper

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

What dominance they haven't won a Superbowl in 7 years.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

There always in the playoffs, theyre always a good team, they ALMOST always have won there division in the last ten years.

Plus they have won three super bowls in the last 10 years and had a perfect season.

Yea no dominance.

EDIT: I'm just saying its about time they start sucking again and new teams not named The Patriotes or Steelers rise as contenders in the AFC.

Cause it's either one or the other in the super bowl each year.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Hearing the 49ers radio guys go nuts when Vernon Davis caught the ball is awesome.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

when is the last time the Colts, Pats, or Steelers weren't in the Superbowl?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Erm raiders in 2002.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> when is the last time the Colts, Pats, or Steelers weren't in the Superbowl?


Raiders were that last AFC team about a decade ago.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Like Bucs/Raiders in 2003.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Like I said time for something new.

Go Texans Go.

I want Packers/Texans now, I like Aaron Rodgers wouldn't mind he get two super bowls.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Crazy how since 2004, every AFC team in the SB has been either the Pats, Colts or Steelers. Every NFC team on the other hand has been different each year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao 

Time for something new yet you want Packers back at the Superbowl? You realize they will be the new Steelers/Pats for years to come.

If you want something new tell those other teams to get good and beat them, this isn't wrestling, this isn't scripted, the best teams will stay on top until someone else gets good enough to beat them.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Hopefully that NFC streak continues.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> Hearing the 49ers radio guys go nuts when Vernon Davis caught the ball is awesome.


Eric Davis screaming woooo twice (the Vernon catch was one of them) was awesome. He's actually a great color man imo; he's very knowledgeable.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Yeah he's pretty good. I don't listen to the games on the radio that much, so I mostly see him on the post game shows.

That was probably the craziest final 4 minutes of a game in a while. there were 4 lead changes.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao
> 
> Time for something new yet you want Packers back at the Superbowl? You realize they will be the new Steelers/Pats for years to come.
> 
> If you want something new tell those other teams to get good and beat them, this isn't wrestling, this isn't scripted, the best teams will stay on top until someone else gets good enough to beat them.


For now they're still new, AKA I'm not tired of them

I know what you're saying but fuck compared to the NFC the AFC is the same damn thing every year.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



MetalX said:


> Like I said time for something new.
> 
> Go Texans Go.
> 
> I want Packers/Texans now, I like Aaron Rodgers wouldn't mind he get two super bowls.


The Texans don't stand a chance against the Ravens. The Ravens will destroy them.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



kobra860 said:


> The Texans don't stand a chance against the Ravens. The Ravens will destroy them.


I know, not saying they'll win, I'm saying I want them too.

Either way the winner of tommorow's game is team I'm rooting for in the AFC.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



MetalX said:


> I know, not saying they'll win, I'm saying I want them too.
> 
> Either way the winner of tommorow's game is team I'm rooting for in the AFC.


I agree. I can't stand the Patriots. I was hoping Tebow would pull off another upset but the Broncos stunk it up.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Its funny. last week, all of the home times/divisional champions won and so far this week, the home teams/1st seeders are 2 for 2. 

Doesn't bode well for the Giants & Texans tomorrow, huh? ha ha.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

First of all, I would like to say that I missed the final FOUR minutes of the 49ers/Saints classic and I felt like I missed the whole game. I had to go to work so it was not a good feeling going to work and shaking because of the intensity of the game. But I am so HAPPY that the 49ers won! Alex Smith came through when he was called upon and you have to give credit to him. He threw for 299 yards with 3 TDs, and 1 rushing TD that he went untouched. That run was unbelievable! Then of course, the Alex Smith to Vernon Davis connection was in full force and that game-winning TD reminded me of the Steve Young-TO TD pass and it was in the same spot too. Oh my goodness! This is just amazing! Haven't been this happy with the team for so long.


----------



## Tater

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



chronoxiong said:


> First of all, I would like to say that I missed the final FOUR minutes of the 49ers/Saints classic and I felt like I missed the whole game. I had to go to work.


Priorities. Work can suck it if the playoffs are on lol


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Kabuto420 said:


> Priorities. Work can suck it if the playoffs are on lol


I know. It really sucks. Lol....I went to work trying to calm myself down because the Saints had taken the lead and it was so intense. I'm trying to talk to customers but I couldn't even talk straight. Then when I found out we won, I just wanted to yell in joy but had to calm myself down again. Haha...


----------



## Tater

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I figured out early on never to take a job that might force me to work when football is on. Lie to your boss if you have to. It's none of their business why you can't be at work lol


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Kabuto420 said:


> I figured out early on never to take a job that might force me to work when football is on. Lie to your boss if you have to. It's none of their business why you can't be at work lol


I would lie too but it's okay. I need all the extra minutes/hours I could get. I'm just happy we beat the Saints and probably shut the media up too. 









Pierre Thomas, you just got knocked the fuck out!!!


----------



## Tater

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



chronoxiong said:


> I'm just happy we beat the Saints and probably shut the media up too.


I am pretty happy about it too. Pats/Saints in the SB would have been the most god awful thing ever. All these rule changes trying to outlaw defense is pure bullshit and I am a firm believer in defense wins championships. Which is why I am rooting for 49ers/Ravens. Goodell is the devil and he is turning football into a fucking video game. I don't watch football to see a 45-42 scoring fest. I wanna see somebody get knocked the fuck out. Kinda like Pierre Thomas lol


----------



## Wryder

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Texans will win today. Calling it.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I'm still in shock over yesterday. 40 seconds away from winning it and they don't even defend the field, they send pressure and get burned. It's almost surreal. I really need Baltimore to win decisively to shake that feeling.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



SP103 said:


> Gronk and Hernandez are rookies and their big paydays are a few years away. Both are signed 3+ years. Welker will certainly get a larger contract at the end of the year.
> 
> Moss came to NE for 3 million a year. Ochocinco came in this year for less than 1 million.


The Patriots won't bring Ochocinco back so right there is money they can free up. Is he even on the roster right now as you hear nothing from him anymore?


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*






Davis's catch was kind of like this yesterday


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

was metalx complaining b/c teams in the afc are too shit to reach a superbowl?

maybe if the broncos had a quarterback they could have done some things.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Jacoby Jones is a fucking idiot.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao that was the dumbest play I've probably seen. Why would he even attempt that.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Probably the dumbest decision in the history of the playoffs.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Describe. I missed it.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Jacoby Jones muffled a punt inside the 10. Let it take a one hop with a Ravens player 2 feet in front of him and still tried to catch it. He didn't, and the Ravens took over inside the 5 and scored a TD.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Quite embarrassing. 

Houston needs to win this game to avoid anymore salt in my wounds .


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I picked Houston in this game even though the Ravens are my 2nd favorite team. Thought they would be playing for more than the Ravens are today. 

All I really want is a good game. Whoever wins this game will be my favorite to win the Super Bowl. I just reeeeeeally don't want to see shit like what Jacoby Jones just did.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Joe Flacco is one of the worst QBs in the league.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao Jones need to lose his punt return duties.

Ravens/Niners superbowl would be the best possible superbowl. Too bad we're probably going to get stuck with some shit like Pats/Packers.

This game is over if Ravens score a TD here with that pick, but since Flacco sucks it probably wont happen.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

They really need to stop sending Jones out there to return punts. Clearly nerves are getting to him.

Yates fpalm


----------



## DH

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I really can't see the Texans scoring any more points.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

That's game right there.

How did Texans even get a FG? I missed the first possession of the game but I noticed they had barely any yards anyways.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That's game right there.
> 
> How did Texans even get a FG? I missed the first possession of the game but I noticed they had barely any yards anyways.


Big return.


----------



## Humph

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That's game right there.
> 
> How did Texans even get a FG? I missed the first possession of the game but I noticed they had barely any yards anyways.


Big opening return.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

That play by Jacoby Jones just took all the air out of the Texans. Completely demoralizing. 

If they can at least keep the game in reach by halftime, maybe the Texans can get back on track.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Texans are so lucky. That could have been the third INT today, they're lucky to only have one.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cerbs said:


> That play by Jacoby Jones just took all the air out of the Texans. Completely demoralizing.
> 
> If they can at least keep the game in reach by halftime, maybe the Texans can get back on track.


I doubt it with Yates at QB. He's not very good. Texans won games by being out front and running the ball. They aren't good at coming back.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Ya put my name down on the list of those who say this game is over. I didn't even say it last week when the Steelers were being embarrassed all over the field too.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I doubt it with Yates at QB. He's not very good. Texans won games by being out front and running the ball. They aren't good at coming back.


Yeah, Yates would need to show us something we haven't seen from him yet to make this a game again, and that's pretty hard to believe right now.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

If the Texans can keep it within 10 or 11 points then i guess they can come back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

He completed a third down pass, that's at least something. The only reason that I can think of as to why the Ravens aren't playing run every down is because of Johnson because no matter how shit Yates is, even he can pass it up to Calvin.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Houston can't let the Ravens score again before the half.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Johnson and Foster are the best WR/RB combo in the league that comes along with one of the best defenses in the league. Too bad they're using their 3rd string QB. This team may have been a championship team this year had it not been for those QB injuries.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Johnson and Foster are the best WR/RB combo in the league that comes along with one of the best defenses in the league. Too bad they're using their 3rd string QB. This team may have been a championship team this year had it not been for those QB injuries.


Yeah but Johnson was gone for about half the season.

But I think they Texans would have been 12-4 or somewhere around that if they went without all the big injuries.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Johnson being out doesn't really matter that much, especially since he came back, losing your first two QBs on the depth chart is huge though.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Texans making this a game.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Foster is such a BOSS. 

But can he do it for the entire game?


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Looked like holding there.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Watching Flacco take sacks is the most aggravating god damn thing.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> Watching Flacco take sacks is the most aggravating god damn thing.


*And they aren't even blitzing. That's not a good sign. *


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I will say it again. Flacco is one of the worst QBs in the league. And I am including backups.

Dude bitched out a reporter the other day saying that the media would blame him if they lost. Yea because you suck, and it will be your fault.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I will say it again. Flacco is one of the worst QBs in the league. And I am including backups.
> 
> Dude bitched out a reporter the other day saying that the media would blame him if they lost. Yea because you suck, and it will be your fault.


That is a downright stupid thing to say, saying that he is one of the worst QBs in the league. He is average-good, not terrible and not great, but you're making him out to be way worse than he actually is and Raven fans usually make him out to be a lot than he actually he is. He is going against a top defense in the league and it's showing, Rice is also struggling and I dont see you saying how terrible he is.

And Flacco said something along the lines of "if we win I won't get any credit for the win, but if we lose I'll be blamed for the lose", he was talking about the double standards as well.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I have a feeling that the Patriots are gonna easily wind up in the Superbowl again. Doesn't matter to me though because my Niners will beat them even worse than we did the Saints.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

YES! lolharbaughplaycalling


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

there was nothing wrong with the playcall there, Texans just fucked Rice up right at the goal line.

edit: looking at the play again, it looks like there was a little hole that Rice didnt go through and ran into the defender.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Calling a run on 4th after having little success on that group of plays when they could take a 1 TD lead with a FG? Kick the FG, man.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

This remind anyone of the Niners game? Ravens score all their points in the first quarter, than struggle depending solely on their D, and are now just risking Texans to make a big play and burn them. Ravens need to score here, whether its a FG or a TD.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> This remind anyone of the Niners game? Ravens score all their points in the first quarter, than struggle depending solely on their D, and are now just risking Texans to make a big play and burn them. Ravens need to score here, whether its a FG or a TD.


Yeah. except for in this case flacco will blow it.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

It's TJ TIME!


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Damn. Good ass game.


----------



## Epididymis

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

It's Tebow time.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Texans are still in this.

Big worry of Ravens fans considering the Ravens have dominated this game in every category.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

What a horrible throw, my god.

Game. Over.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

'dis ..... doe


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Reed is a champ.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Oh Yates...lol.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Ed Reed showing you why he is the best safety in football by far. Not I launch at everyone's knees and try to blitz all game Polamalu.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Beast


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

How does catching a poorly thrown floater prove Reed is the best?

For the record, I think he is, but that's not the play to use as an example.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Well there goes the possibility of ESPN talking about Yatesamania all the time. That's way more catchy than that Tebow guy.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Pretty sure Troy and Reed are tied and not even really comparable since one is a coverage guy(Reed) and the other is a disruptor and blitzer(Troy).


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> How does catching a poorly thrown floater prove Reed is the best?
> 
> For the record, I think he is, but that's not the play to use as an example.


The difference is Polamalu would have never been there to catch a floater he would have been standing on the line trying to blitz.

BRB spending all game out of position to try to make my stats look good, and getting burnt deep all game.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

can't get dem inches fuck is this.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> The difference is Polamalu would have never been there to catch a floater he would have been standing on the line trying to blitz.
> 
> BRB spending all game out of position to try to make my stats look good, and getting burnt deep all game.


That's because the Steelers are a blitzing team. Always have been, always will be.

You put Ed Reed on the Steelers, he's blitzing just as much.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

wow, Ravens offense should apologize all week to the Ravens' defense for this shit of a game. All of them. Receivers, lineman, Rice, and Flacco. More pathetic than the Niners offense that at least came through at the end of the game.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> How does catching a poorly thrown floater prove Reed is the best?
> 
> For the record, I think he is, but that's not the play to use as an example.


LOL this.

MOMMY A CAUGHT THE BALL.

This was just another ball Yates shouldn't have thrown and Reed was waiting for it. He didn't prove much there.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Brady shouldn't have much trouble beating this Ravens team next week.

Edit: Good thing Reed wasn't blitzing there. Lmao.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> That's because the Steelers are a blitzing team. Always have been, always will be.
> 
> You put Ed Reed on the Steelers, he's blitzing just as much.


He'd have more than the 1 sack for the season too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> Brady shouldn't have much trouble beating this Ravens team next week.
> 
> Edit: Good thing Reed wasn't blitzing there. Lmao.


he probably will since I believe this the first good defensive team they've played since the Steelers.

If the Steelers' shitty offense can get it done against them, then so can the Ravens' shitty offense.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Polamalu is a disrupter more than anything, not a sack artist. 

But hey, Reed could have snapped his ankle there. Good thing he wasn't being silly and blitzing.


----------



## DH

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> The difference is Polamalu would have never been there to catch a floater he would have been standing on the line trying to blitz.
> 
> BRB spending all game out of position to try to make my stats look good, and getting burnt deep all game.


Quit embarrassing yourself for not knowing the difference between a free safety and a strong safety.

(not surprised coming from a Panthers fan whose safeties are total garbage).


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

See you bitches in Foxborough :


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> Polamalu is a disrupter more than anything, not a sack artist.
> 
> But hey, Reed could have snapped his ankle there. Good thing he wasn't being silly and blitzing.


He had a hell of a game disrupting Tim "the option" Tebow.

edit- you are right the Panthers safeties are garbage. Had as many picks and sacks as Polamalu though. And only 2 less solo tackles.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> He had a hell of a game disrupting Tim "the option" Tebow.


Entire defense played terrible against them tbh. Polamalu could have had the game of a life time and they still would've lost.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Very entertaining game, other than Flacco giving me fits. You just knew Patriots - Ravens had to be the AFC Championship. I really hope Brady goes down.


----------



## Tater

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> wow, Ravens offense should apologize all week to the Ravens' defense for this shit of a game. All of them. Receivers, lineman, Rice, and Flacco. More pathetic than the Niners offense that at least came through at the end of the game.


This wasn't entirely a case of the Ravens sucking on offense. Give the Texans D a little credit. They played an amazing game today.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

IYF are you actually trying to say Troy is a bad player or even close to it?

And Steeler fans should go back in their hole after that Tebow lose, especially after what the Pats' terrible defense did against him.


----------



## Aid

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Alright, I suppose I'm cheering for the Packers here. If the Packers win the Superbowl again, I can always use the excuse that the Bears are in the toughest division in the NFL.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Someone on Twitter made an excellent point that if Ray Lewis really was a murderer, there is no way Joe Flacco would still be alive.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

ItsWhatIDo, teams intentionally keep the ball as far away from Polamalu as possible. If you aren't seeing him that much it's because he's preventing the QB from passing to an ENTIRE half of the field. 

Cerbs, you're a Cow Girls fan. Sulk about that please!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*






Ed Reed could never do that tbh.


----------



## DH

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> He had a hell of a game disrupting Tim "the option" Tebow.
> 
> edit- you are right the Panthers safeties are garbage. Had as many picks and sacks as Polamalu though. And only 2 less solo tackles.


Oh man, you're so right. Sherrod Martin is the best safety in the world. All those terrible angles just make him a legend. And nice to see you're so high on stats. Darrelle Revis had 0 interceptions last year, so I suppose you think he was the worst cornerback in the league last year?

Edit: Debating Reed & Polamalu is pointless. They're both exceptional football players.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

G-MEN


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> Cerbs, you're a Cow Girls fan. Sulk about that please!


At least I supported them until their season was over, Maple Leafs fan.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Ed Reed can tackle. He's good against the run. Free safeties aren't really asked to run stop as much as the SS.

Ed and Troy are two of the best defenders I've ever seen, but they play different positions. Comparisons don't really work. It's like comparing a DE to a LB, or a WR to a RB.


----------



## Theproof

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I think the Packers lose this one. The Giants can hang with them offensively and the Packers D is questionable. Giants also have a good rushing game and will put pressure on Rodgers. They are fully healthy and will be a big challenge for Green Bay.


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

While Sky Sports were killing time between quarters, they started showing "Tebowing" Pictures, I sent one in months ago and had absolutely no idea they'd show it, but they did!










And someone off the Denver Broncos forum just told me that I was on the local news in Denver as well :lmao


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cerbs said:


> At least I supported them until their season was over, Maple Leafs fan.


?

What on earth are you talking about.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

A lot of it has to do with being a fellow younger brother, but man I love Eli Manning. I really hope he can pull this out.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Should have ran that, would have had the 1st.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Eli needs to be less hesitant to run.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Nice drive by the G-Men there. Wish they'd gotten 7 though.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Can't complain about getting an early lead on the road in a game like this.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Nice turnover. Keep rodgers off the field.

Edit: Nevermind, looks like it will be Packers' ball.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

At least the Packers had to use a challenge for it.... Got pretty excited for about a half a second.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Gah. Would have been nice to have that. I think the Giants have more overturned Turnovers than any team in the league, lol. Bad luck I guess.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Even if this gets overturned, still keeps momentum in Giants corner. Not a good start so far for the Packers.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Fuck the Packers. I hope they lose badly.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Hey, no home team has lost yet in the playoffs. 7 games, 7 home team victories. That means its time for change, right?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Always a good thing when you can hold the Packers to only at field goal.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

What a run by Nicks. Great job.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Fuck yeah Giants!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

NICKS WITH A TD!!!! 

That was great!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

1. I wish I had seen Strahan's reaction to that Nicks touchdown.

2. I wish I had seen TripleG's reaction to that Nicks touchdown.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Yep! That's a Fumble!


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Im glad there was no whistle to fuck things up there.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

lol @ that shit call.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I hate the referees. That is a horseshit call. How on Earth do you call that anything but a fumble?!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

You get replay, you look at it forever, and YOU STILL GET IT OBVIOUSLY WRONG. That is so frustrating and embarrassing.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

NFL really needs new refs.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

That might be the worst call I've seen all year.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

*It's amazing how they STILL got the call wrong after looking at it in slow motion. It wasn't even that close.*


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> That might be the worst call I've seen all year.


Yeah, I can't even let it go. That is a such a huge black mark on the entire sport. I have no idea how that happens.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Im glad there was no whistle to fuck things up there.


LOL yet they still fucked it up.

So ridiculous.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Well if the Giants lose this game by 7 or less, I've got my asterisk ready, lol.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Who for a touchdown???


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Gift touchdowns by referees in a playoff game should be grounds for immediate future endeavoring.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> Well if the Giants lose this game by 7 or less, I've got my asterisk ready, lol.


:side:

These calls do really piss me off though, since it lead to a TD right after.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Packers thought they were going to catch us off guard and frustrated with that onside kick. Great focus by the G-Men there. 


But GAH! Blocked Field Goal. Grumble.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

*And the plot thickens. lol


That missed call pisses me off and I hate the Giants lol. I couldn't imagine being a Giants fan and having that call made against us. Wow*


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I'm really resentful because I was looking forward to enjoying this game but I absolutely CANNOT do that now. I need the Giants to win or this whole thing is fucked.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Giants should just leave a spy. You can't have Rodgers doing this to you.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> I'm really resentful because I was looking forward to enjoying this game but I absolutely CANNOT do that now. I need the Giants to win or this whole thing is fucked.


*lol that isn't going to ruin my enjoyment of the game. Not in the slightest. It sucks that that call was made though. 

Even the appearance of impropriety is something any sport wants to avoid... it can do nothing but damage a sport. I just can't see why that call was made. It boggles my mind. *


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

It ruins the game if in the end the Packers win by say 4 or something and then everyone will just remember that terrible call and think about how it could have gone differently.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Apparently I'm more petty and bitter than LC. :lmao

Loving these Green Bay dropsies.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

*lol I wouldn't say that IK... I'm very petty and bitter if it happens to my team.  

The Giants still had an opportunity stop them there... 4 of those 7 points is on the defense for not stepping up after a horrible call. *


----------



## Theproof

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Packers need to learn how to catch the damn ball.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Eli Picked....ugh. G-Men are unraveling here.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Giants' oline got owned on this drive.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Eli's just too elite to play playing for more than half the game. He wants to give the Packers a chance


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Turn that fucking fumble back. I dare you!


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao

COOOOOOOO UGGGGGGGGH.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

_Instant karma's gonna get you.._

Packers should challenge it, they have a good shot of getting the ball back.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Come on, lets get 7 here guys.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

If the Giants kick a field goal after that, I'm going to be REAL pissed off.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

i want to know who was the first texan to blame their lost on jacoby jones

i know notorious is happy and i hope baltimore offense plays at least halfway decent against the pats to make a game out of it


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Much better kickoff Tynes.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

SACK BITCHES!!!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Giants might have my second favorite defense in the league, after the Ravens.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

HOLY SHIT. NICKS


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao YES


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

WOW


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

FUCKING SUPER MANNING!!! Hail Mary for the TD!!!! WOOOT!!!!

Great Catch by Nicks!!! Wow!


----------



## McQueen

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

Suck it Packers.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

That was insanely awesome. Fucking Eli Manning makes younger brothers everywhere proud. And how about that Nicks?!


----------



## Von Doom

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I love nothing more than a good Hail Mary 

By the way consider me a Giants fan from now until the Superbowl (unless they don't make the Superbowl), my brother supports them, and for one reason or another I dislike the 49ers, Pats and Ravens.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Just imagine what the game would be like right now if we hadn't had that horrible call take that Fumble away.

But damn man. Don't tell me Hail Mary's don't work! Lol.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

if i supported the teams my brother supported i be rooting for the ravens. i wouldn't be able to look at myself if i did that. 

refs need to step the fix up in the second half.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Packers defense was awful there. Both corners looked like they stopped running for some reason and didnt even contest the throw in the end zone. I guess they didnt BELIEVE IN ELI.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

It just occurred to me that Tom Brady getting revenge on Eli in the Super Bowl would be the worst thing that could happen. Ugh.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

^^^I was thinking about that matchup too lol...and it would likely end the exact same way as in 2007. Super Brady losing to Super DUPER ELI


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I want Harbowl part 2.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I might have to admit that Eli is pretty great after this game. I won't mind doing if he keeps this up and helps knock out the Packers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

^^^That would probably end the exact same way as well. I just want Niners and Ravens to win the superbowl, dont really care as long as one of those two teams win. I wouldnt care about Giants winning if it didnt mean that right afterwards they would be discussing whether or not Eli is better than Peyton.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I always thought Eli was a good but not great qb.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Troy, got to hell.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Giants need to do something about Rodger's running. Maybe rush three with a spy? I dont think they can take anyone out of the coverage because their receivers are too good.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Giants ball!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

FUMBLE AGAIN!!!

But lets wait and see if they call it back.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

What a great turnover. This is totally like the saints game. Going down the field and then turning it over.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^That would probably end the exact same way as well. I just want Niners and Ravens to win the superbowl, dont really care as long as one of those two teams win. I wouldnt care about Giants winning if it didnt mean that right afterwards they would be discussing whether or not Eli is better than Peyton.


colts fans and raven fans are supposed to hate each other. get with the program.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I cant remember the last time Ravens actually beat us in the playoffs so I really dont care about them winning or not. Plus, I love their defense. So many great guys on there and Reed deserves a ring.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I'm going to have to get a Giants jersey at this rate.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Lets get points here G-Men! Kick their asses!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Weak weak weak weak weak. Do they realize who they are facing?


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Kinda feel like they should have gone with a sneak there on fourth down.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I cant remember the last time Ravens actually beat us in the playoffs so I really dont care about them winning or not. Plus, I love their defense. So many great guys on there and Reed deserves a ring.


they hate everything about the colts. some will never get over the colts leaving town.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Ick. Would have liked to score or drain a lot of time off that Fumble.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

It really makes me nervous seeing a team I want to win not taking advantage of turnovers.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

You know they keep talking about a two week layoff for the Packers, but didn't almost everybody start against the Lions in Week 17? I think Rodgers, Jennings, & Matthews were the only starters that didn't play. Am I correct in that?

They are running on us. I don't like that.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

TripleG, you should know better than to bother analyzing anything Buck and/or Aikman say. C'mon man.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Yeah, those 3 sat, and I think Clifton played sparingly, otherwise the rest did play (and torched the Lions secondary...)


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> You know they keep talking about a two week layoff for the Packers, but didn't almost everybody start against the Lions in Week 17? I think Rodgers, Jennings, & Matthews were the only starters that didn't play. Am I correct in that?
> 
> They are running on us. I don't like that.


less words. more onomatopoeia please.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I recall in 2009 Manning and some others had a month layoff and they weren't rusty at all. It's just a terrible excuse/story that announcers bring up to explain first seeds playing like shit when they do.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> You know they keep talking about a two week layoff for the Packers, but didn't almost everybody start against the Lions in Week 17? I think Rodgers, Jennings, & Matthews were the only starters that didn't play. Am I correct in that?
> 
> They are running on us. I don't like that.


Pretty sure Woodson didn't play.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

My kingdom for an actual Giants drive.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Ugh, terrible drive. 

Nice punt though.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Was it really necessary to rub salt in my wounds by focusing on that Saints game now?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

G-Men, I need you to hold on for one more quarter! Please!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I might get physically ill if the Giants fold. Not even Ricky Gervais will be able to heal that. They really need to start driving on offense.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Just want the Packers to win its so scary watching their games knowing what they can do, and they just don't make the magic happen.

Like this fuckers want to make it dramatic!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Dropped balls are killing the Packers right now.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

SACKED!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

FUUCCKK YEEAAHHH!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Turnover on downs, I couldn't be more giddy. NOW DRIVE, MOTHERFUCKERS.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

they need to stop running. Im not even kidding. It isnt getting them anywhere.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Eli "Making us say Peyton who all over Green Bay" Manning.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Third and Cruz bitches!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Cruuuuuuz hurt makes me sad.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Ugh. OK guys, get the 3.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Big 3 there. Hold on for 1/2 quarter, please.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

UFC Fight Night...well with three fights it can't go nearly as badly as the last one did, right?


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao FUCK YEA!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Another fumble?!?!? I'm still waiting for that shit to be called back.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

THAT IS A FUCKING FUMBLE ALL THE WAY


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

AWWW YEAH MOTHER FUCKERS.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

TOUCHDOWWN!!!!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

ELI "IM BETTER THAN PEYTON, BREES, RODGERS, AND BRADY" MANNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

TOUCHDOWN!!!! Giants up 17!!!! YES YES YES!!!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao at how bad gb played in this game. great news for pats fans tho.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

YES YES YES YES YES.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

think that the 49ers matchup pretty well with the Giants.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

This is so fucking great.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:favre:


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

UDFK who's Peyton? Oh right, he's the other Manning.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

^^^For today, yes, he is.



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> :lmao at how bad gb played in this game. great news for pats fans tho.


Why? Eli was the one that destroyed your perfect seasons a couple years back. Ravens destroyed you two years back. Niners have proven they can stop great passers like Brees/Brady. What exactly is good news for the pats about the teams that are left? each is very capable of beating the Pats.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

OH BULLSHIT!!! That is a terrible Roughing the Passer Call!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Nice form tackle.... oh wait that's a penalty now.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

This offense is looking rusty as fuck.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

:lmao Blow to the head? what a joke.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

It says a lot about how great the Giants are that they are beating Green Bay and the referees. At least be subtle about it, officials!


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^For today, yes, he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Why? Eli was the one that destroyed your perfect seasons a couple years back. Ravens destroyed you two years back. Niners have proven they can stop great passers like Brees/Brady. What exactly is good news for the pats about the teams that are left? each is very capable of beating the Pats.


uh b/c rodgers is the best qb/player in the league and new englands defense isn't good? not saying we are going to win against either of those teams or baltimore but i'd rather play sf or nyg than gb if we get to sb.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Samoa Joe on Twitter sums up my feelings perfectly. 

".. Blow to the head?" 

Ridiculous.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> uh b/c rodgers is the best qb/player in the league and new englands defense isn't good? not saying we are going to win against either of those teams or baltimore but i'd rather play sf or nyg than gb if we get to sb.


I'd consider to bad news tbh. If Giants did this to Rodgers and Niners did that to Brees, then that just means they can also do it to Brady.



Once again, the NFL needs new refs. Fire everyone from the current playoffs and get some new guys that actually know what the fuck they're doing out there.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Eli has one last small task of a niners defence to prove how good he is.

I'm a NE fan, cousins a SF fan, make it happen


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> Samoa Joe on Twitter sums up my feelings perfectly.
> 
> ".. Blow to the head?"
> 
> Ridiculous.





> ShawnMichaels_ Shawn Michaels
> Another horrible call. Doing their utmost to keep GB in it. Might be the most biased I've seen in quite sometime.


Some guys just get it. Some referees do not.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

So 14 of the Packers points came off of the two Worst Calls in the game. Coincidence?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

C'mon 5 minutes left don't have the ultimate choke job now Giants.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I'd consider to bad news tbh. If Giants did this to Rodgers and Niners did that to Brees, then that just means they can also do it to Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, the NFL needs new refs. Fire everyone from the current playoffs and get some new guys that actually know what the fuck they're doing out there.


brees almost had 450 yards and 4 tds vs sf b/c they couldn't match up with new orleans 1 TE or sproles b/c they keep their lb out there all the time... i'd say we match up pretty well against SF.... and again NE had no shot of beating gb so idrc who they play as long as it's not gb. most of this game is gb playing bad so it's not really what the giants are doing to them anyway.


----------



## RKO_THUG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I'm skeeting all over the walls right now....... giantssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Thank you Cruz! 

Guys, just put the game away now and be done with it.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I want a touchdown so bad. FINISH THEM!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



> JeffDarlington Jeff Darlington
> I think I just saw a referee underneath the pile trying to take the ball from Victor Cruz.


I'm the only one in the room who laughed out loud at that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Ugh, I'm completely done with the playoffs if Packers win today. Honestly would not be able to continue watching this complete joke of league that has by far the worst refs in all sports.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Third and CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZ!!!!


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Sick run, FIRST DOWN GIANTS!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I wish I was watching this with TripleG. No kidding.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

And Bradshaw just sealed the Packers fate I think.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Just sit on the damn ball now and put the Packers out of their misery.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

GOODNIGHT GREEN BAY!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> I wish I was watching this with TripleG. No kidding.


LOL! Thanks man. I'm a pure delight to watch a game with, ha ha. 



TOUCHDOWN JACOBS!!!! AND THAT IS THE FUCKING GAME!!! NFC CHAMPIONSHIP GAME, HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Na na na na, na na na na, hey hey hey, goodbye...


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Giants beat the Packers and the refs today, damn impressive if I say so myself.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

since when are the Pats a lock for the Super Bowl? 

Brady has struggled with the Ravens in the past.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

These Giants are going to be fucking AWESOME to watch in the Super Bowl. :flip


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Congrats, TripleG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



BOSS said:


> since when are the Pats a lock for the Super Bowl?
> 
> Brady has struggled with the Ravens in the past.


Change the title to "WE BELIEVE IN ELI" or any Eli related title. No one cares about Alex Smith now that ELI beat the Packers.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



BOSS said:


> since when are the Pats a lock for the Super Bowl?
> 
> Brady has struggled with the Ravens in the past.


if you are referring to me i already said they can lose to baltimore. wouldn't be surprising at all really


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

SACKED!!!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> LOL! Thanks man. I'm a pure delight to watch a game with, ha ha.
> 
> 
> 
> TOUCHDOWN JACOBS!!!! AND THAT IS THE FUCKING GAME!!! NFC CHAMPIONSHIP GAME, HERE WE COME!!!!


I'm a loyal viewer of your videos. I think we're very similar, but with differing opinions on a lot of things. Would make for some very vibrant "discussions". :krs


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Ugh, I can't think of a final four that I've ever disliked this much.


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

The new thread title should be something to do with Eli and his brother, who's name alludes me right now.


----------



## Stad

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

what a catch by Grant.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

LOL, Aaron Rodgers can now put away the World Heavyweight Title until next year.



With that said, I'm calling it right now: Patriots Vs. Giants in a Superbowl rematch!

- Vic


----------



## TripleG

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

INTERCEPTION!!! GAME OVER!!!


Giants, I am so proud of you I can't even put it into words. Fantastic performance on both sides of the ball. It was great. 

We even beat the referees! It was beautiful!


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Pretty shit coaching in Green Bay today. Pitiful effort by the team as well.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

Looks like the Patriots are the last of the shit defenses.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*

I'm floatin right now

FUCK YOU PACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

G-MEN BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JM

*Re: 1:34. Too much time left for...Alex....Smith? WTF? (NFL Thread)*



Cerbs said:


> At least I supported them until their season was over, Maple Leafs fan.


Please explain this statement, Cerbs.


----------



## Xile44

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

They should have been practicing instead of making State Farm commercials.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Way to steal "Can't spell ELIte without ELI" from me you damn packers fan.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Quiz Question: Drew Brees and Aaron Rodgers both start playoff games. Which will win their playoff games?
A. Both
B. 1
C. 0
D. ELIte 
E. THE CATCH III
F. Both D & E

Its weekends like this that make you happy to be a football fan.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



McQueen said:


> Way to steal "Can't spell ELIte without ELI" from me you damn packers fan.


I'd steal it again, too. :

Also. I'm a casual Packers fan. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli is a great QB. The legend continues to grow. I always feared the guy against Dallas cause he owns us hard, but he'd failed often against everyone else. He's totally legit in my view now.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: THE NFL Thread: Jesus > Steel Curtain*



brian8448 said:


> ???
> Pats
> Ravens
> Giants


quality post

I'm taking the Giants to win the Superbowl at this point, the Pats D is too questionable and the Ravens offense just does not produce enough for me to expect them to win the next two. 

I just want to point out half of this place was saying Stafford was better than Eli a few weeks ago because he had more yards and touchdowns. Some of you might want to watch games or let the games you watch determine your viewpoint more than TV narratives drummed up to create interest in the games.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If Eli wins a second SB, you could probably claim Eli is better than Peyton.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Saints & Packers both lost. That's why we play the games guys! 


Giants played outstanding today. Great night for me. At the start of the year, I honestly wouldn't have been surprised by them being last in and NFC East and here they are playing in the NFC Championship. Its beautiful. 

Oh and is Eli Manning an Elite QB?!?! YOU DAMN SKIPPY!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



BOSS said:


> If Eli wins a second SB, you could probably claim Eli is better than Peyton.


^^^See, this is exactly why I dont want Giants to win that second superbowl.

Eli is not better than Peyton and I wouldn't even say its close. Its called defense, something Eli has had in his superbowl run and in this current run that Peyton never had.


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Discount Double-Choke.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Well to be fair, the Defense didn't really come on strong until the last two games of the regular season and its made a huge difference. Before that, it was pretty much all about 4th Quarter Heroics from Eli & the passing game. Now, our running game is playing better, the Defense is playing ALOT better, and now the whole team is looking pretty potent now. Its nice not having to rely on 4th Quarter comebacks to win and just dominating on both sides of the ball from start to finish.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^See, this is exactly why I dont want Giants to win that second superbowl.
> 
> Eli is not better than Peyton and I wouldn't even say its close. Its called defense, something Eli has had in his superbowl run and in this current run that Peyton never had.


I'm a Giants and I agree this is a discussion that shouldn't happen. Besides the '07 run and this year, Eli has been above average, while Peyton is one of the GOATs. Trent Dilfer has as many rings as Peyton so....yeah.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



BOSS said:


> If Eli wins a second SB, you could probably claim Eli is better than Peyton.


:lmao Please tell me this is a joke. Peyton got his team to the playoffs over and over with nothing around him. Eli has Nicks, Manningham, Cruz, Jacobs, Bradshaw, and a great pass rush on the other side of the ball.


----------



## Tater

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Awesome thread title.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Giants are the hot team right now...they've peaked at the wrong time. But I'm not counting out the Niners, Pats, or Ravens. In fact, I don't think I can remember a Final Four for the conference championships that is more wide open and doesn't have one team that sticks out as a favorite more than this grouping.


----------



## scrilla

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^See, this is exactly why I dont want Giants to win that second superbowl.
> 
> Eli is not better than Peyton and I wouldn't even say its close. Its called defense, something Eli has had in his superbowl run and in this current run that Peyton never had.


eli also has helmet catches on his side


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I'm hoping for either a Harbaugh bowl or a Pats/Giants rematch. Not interested in Ravens/Giants or Pats/49ers.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Peyton might just be the greatest & most singularly talented QB of all time. It doesn't show in his championships & all the stats, but I think he practically carried the Colts with his ability & leadership. The proof in this. 

When Tom Brady got hurt and was out for a year, the Patriots were still an 11-5 team that only didn't make the playoffs out of a technicality. They got that record with Matt Cassell who obviously isn't that great, but I think the Pats are so well coached and so efficient that they can win without Brady and have great back up plans. They aren't as good without Brady, but the system they have in place is good enough to win without him. The Colts lose Peyton Manning for a year, and they are 2-14 and go from Mountain Top to NFL Shit Stain in a heartbeat. 

So I would say that Peyton is probably the Best QB ever because the success of the team depended on him more than any other championship team ever has. If Eli wins more Super Bowls than him, it doesn't necessarily make him better than Eli. It just means that the Giants have had better collective talent & better coaching overall and Eli was a great part of that system.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I'm hoping for either a Harbaugh bowl or a Pats/Giants rematch. Not interested in Ravens/Giants or Pats/49ers.


Why do you watch this like a John Cena match?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

The defense was still pretty good when they went 11-5. If you take Brady from this NE team, they'd be really bad too.

Joe Montana is the greatest QB of all time.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



brian8448 said:


> Why do you watch this like a John Cena match?


I'll watch the Super Bowl regardless but I'd rather watch Ravens/49ers or Patriots/Giants over Ravens/Giants or Patriots/49ers.


----------



## Stormbringer

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This is just a shit year for me that started when Lesnar lost to Overeem and now the Packers who were unstoppable just shit the bed. I don't see this year getting better for me and suicide is really looking good.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I'm shocked the Packers lost but at least this shows that it's not the high-powered offense that will win championships. This will show the Packers that they need to fix their defense. About the 49ers/Giants NFC Championship Game, the 49ers have already defeated the Giants in Week 10 so I'm sure they can do it again. Yeah yeah yeah, I get it, the Giants are HOT right now and they have Eli Manning. Well, the 49ers have shown that they can beat anyone and their defense is ELITE. So I'm going for the 49ers of course to win next week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Packers also beat the Giants in a close game earlier this season, but yet couldn't do it today. Niners should look out for the ELITE play of ELI because you gotta believe in him.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



DX-Superkick said:


> This is just a shit year for me that started when Lesnar lost to Overeem and now the Packers who were unstoppable just shit the bed. I don't see this year getting better for me and suicide is really looking good.


It's the answer to all of your problems.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

My predictions:
Patriots over Ravens
Giants over 49ers


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli's winning another ring.




UnDeFeatedKing said:


> ^^^See, this is exactly why I dont want Giants to win that second superbowl.
> 
> Eli is not better than Peyton and I wouldn't even say its close. Its called defense, something Eli has had in his superbowl run and in this current run that Peyton never had.


Eli and his WRs deserve just as much credit as the defense tbh.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Edit: Whoops. Double post.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli deserves credit no doubt, but he just isn't comparable to Manning. I'm not saying Eli isn't great in his own right, but Peyton is on another level and has carried a subpar team to the playoffs every year. Through the years we've only had a few defensive stars, Freeney/Mathis/Sanders/Bethea/Bracket, was about our whole defense for a long time and I swear we have had the worst corners for a long, long time. Our running game has also been absolutely awful since James left and Wayne has been our only good/great wide receiver since Harrison left. Even our oline has regressed a lot and dont give Manning as much time as they use to. My point is that Manning has carried his team like no other player has before, well Marino probably use to as well but I didnt watch during his time so I wouldn't know.


----------



## dlb223

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If Eli happens to win another Super Bowl ring, or the MVP award, Peyton has still been league MVP four times. Eli has been league MVP zero times.

Ravens vs. 49ers. Harbaugh Bowl for the Super Bowl.


----------



## Brye

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli has proved alot this year, imo.

And their receivers are pretty awesome too. I think they have the kind of team that can win an SB at the moment.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

My prediction:

49ers vs Ravens in the Super Bowl, with the 49ers winning it all.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

DISCOUNT DOUBLE CHOKE!


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



McQueen said:


> DISCOUNT DOUBLE CHOKE!


lol. 

I thought the Packers were going back to the Super Bowl. It looks like the Giants will be representing the NFC.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



dlb223 said:


> *If Eli happens to win another Super Bowl ring, or the MVP award, Peyton has still been league MVP four times. Eli has been league MVP zero times.
> *
> Ravens vs. 49ers. Harbaugh Bowl for the Super Bowl.


What's more important though? Kobe Bryant has been league MVP 1 time. Peyton would trade away all those league MVPs for another ring tbh.

What's most impressive about Eli's play is this dude came out before the regular season and said he was elite, and everyone laughed at him. He said he was elite and has proven ten fold that he is ust that. Top 5 in the league, no question. Win one more ring and the discussion of him being the class of that 2004 draft starts. Who's laughing now?


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

For me, the discussion isn't that interesting. Even though I tend to like Eli much more, he's definitely not quite on Peyton's level. If you think he is, that's cool. Frankly, they are both very fun to watch (for MANY reasons, the Manning Face being one of them) and have been remarkably successful.

As a sidenote, I'd love to be a fly on the wall when Drew Brees and Aaron Rodgers talk at the Pro Bowl.

Anyhow, as long as it isn't San Francisco vs. New England in the Super Bowl, which might be the first time ever I'd root for Tom fucking Brady, February 5th is going to be a lot of fun.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli can win 3 Super Bowl rings but i'll never think he'll be better than Peyton.


----------



## JM

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I will never think Eli is better than Peyton but I will think it's damn hilarious if Eli gets a second super bowl ring to surpass Peyton's one.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



JM said:


> I will never think Eli is better than Peyton but I will think it's damn hilarious if Eli gets a second super bowl ring to surpass Peyton's one.


Either way.. poor Cooper.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I didnt realize that Cooper was actually a footplayer until a back injury of sorts took him out. Now I just feel bad for him since he was a WR and I could only imagine him and one of the Manning QBs pairing up on the same team.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Yeah, I've thought about that before. That would have made me so happy seeing a brother QB-WR tandem. Shame.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Yea Peyton Manning is one the best QB of all time, ELI is a just a great QB. 

ELI would have to win like 5 Rings to ever be considered better then Peyton imo.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli's a better playoff QB than Peyton, but Peyton basically tips the scales everywhere else.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Is that your Penn State Penetrator rape board in your sig. Mystery?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

How is Eli a better playoff QB? State your case. I could be persuaded perhaps.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

So with the Saints & Packers going down in the NFC, can we say that its still true that Defenses win Championships? 

I thought a lot of the match ups in the playoffs were interesting because it was great defensive teams going up against offensive Juggernauts. The great offenses with questionable defenses are losing while the complete teams are advancing. With the NFC, you have two teams with Defenses playing extremely well with efficient offenses in the Championship game. We have two complete teams advancing rather than the offensive record breaking juggernauts. And in the AFC, the Pats are there and their defense has been questionable all year, but like the Giants, they are playing much better on the defensive side of the ball and it makes all the difference. And then you have the Ravens who I feel have the best defense in Football going to the championship. 

A great offense can only get you so far, but eventually, you are going to have to make some big stops and that is what these final four teams have done here in the playoffs.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

its funny cause if eli wasnt peytons little brother everyone would look at him differently. he will always have haters and doubters and thats fine with me. ill take him over anybody not named brady brees or rodgers


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> So with the Saints & Packers going down in the NFC, can we say that its still true that Defenses win Championships?
> 
> I thought a lot of the match ups in the playoffs were interesting because it was great defensive teams going up against offensive Juggernauts. The great offenses with questionable defenses are losing while the complete teams are advancing. With the NFC, you have two teams with Defenses playing extremely well with efficient offenses in the Championship game. We have two complete teams advancing rather than the offensive record breaking juggernauts. And in the AFC, the Pats are there and their defense has been questionable all year, but like the Giants, they are playing much better on the defensive side of the ball and it makes all the difference. And then you have the Ravens who I feel have the best defense in Football going to the championship.
> 
> A great offense can only get you so far, but eventually, you are going to have to make some big stops and that is what these final four teams have done here in the playoffs.


Strong defense almost always succeeds in the playoffs. How else could anyone explain the Bears making it to the Super Bowl with a horrible QB like Rex Grossman?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> How is Eli a better playoff QB? State your case. I could be persuaded perhaps.


peyton likes to choke in the playoffs.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> A great offense can only get you so far, but eventually, you are going to have to make some big stops and that is what these final four teams have done here in the playoffs.


I've never understood this mindset, but I'm starting to see the pattern. I'm a D guy anyways


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

The offenses for these 4 teams still left are fairly balanced also, more even when it comes to the running and the passing games. I know it's more of a passing league, but you still have to be able to run the football. All four have decent running games to go along with the passing portions.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



GD said:


> its funny cause if eli wasnt peytons little brother everyone would look at him differently. he will always have haters and doubters and thats fine with me. ill take him over anybody not named brady brees or rodgers


So you'd take him over Peyton?



GD said:


> peyton likes to choke in the playoffs.


Peyton doesn't choke, he still produces, but once you start playing those all around teams(like Triple G was talking about) it becomes harder to win with justn offense and in particular just a passing game.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So you'd take him over Peyton?
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton doesn't choke, he still produces, but once you start playing those all around teams(like Triple G was talking about) it becomes harder to win with justn offense and in particular just a passing game.


Choked in 2002 vs. Jets (scored 0 points), choked in 2003 vs. Pats (threw 4 INTs), choked in 2004 vs. Pats (scored 3 points offensively).

After 3 straight playoff appearances, he produced 1 TD and 7 INTs. If you don't think that's choking, you're delusional.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That was 8+ years ago? 

And the Pats' defense was amazing those years, not saying that is an excuse for him doing bad against him, but they didnt win 3 superbowls because of Brady.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> That was 8+ years ago?
> 
> And the Pats' defense was amazing those years, not saying that is an excuse for him doing bad against him, but they didnt win 3 superbowls because of Brady.


"Peyton doesn't choke, he still produces"

Is 1 TD and 7 INTs producing? Is losing 41-0 vs. the Jets in the playoffs not choking?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> "Peyton doesn't choke, he still produces"
> 
> Is 1 TD and 7 INTs producing? Is losing 41-0 vs. the Jets in the playoffs not choking?


If you're going to call him a choker and poor playoff producer than bring up recent games. You're basically saying he used to be a choker by bringing up his playoff struggles that occured 8+ years ago.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> If you're going to call him a choker and poor playoff producer than bring up recent games. You're basically saying he used to be a choker by bringing up his playoff struggles that occured 8+ years ago.


You said he doesn't choke though, which he did on numerous occasions in the playoffs. You said he still produces, which he clearly didn't in numerous playoff appearances. Peyton was able to eventually exercise his playoff demons though and make 2 trips to the Super Bowl (winning 1), however, that doesn't erase his horrendous playoff appearances and chokes. 

If you want recent history, how about choking in the Super Bowl vs. the Saints? If memory serves me correctly, the Colts were up 10-0 against one of the worst defenses in the league and Peyton produced what, 1 TD all game? Not to mention his INT that was returned for a TD when the Colts were still only down 1 score. I'm hearing a lot of gagging just describing that Super Bowl.

Edit: I just looked it up and it turns out the Colts were on the Saints 30 yard line when Peyton threw that INT that cost the Colts the game. Kid, don't even bother trying to respond. You wanted recent history and Peyton clearly choked away the Super Bowl of all games.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Would you say that the Colts were better than either Pats or the Jets in either of those games? A choke is when you're suppose to get it done against a worse team and dont, not you getting owned by a better team. That Jets game was terrible, but Manning didnt give them 41 points either, it wasn't his job to stop them on that side of ball. And once again, Pats were a way better team in the early 2000s and had one of the best defenses.

I recall saints being the best defensive team with turnovers and one of the better teams with redzone defenses.

That INT was also not choking, the play was perfectly read by the defense, it's not like Manning just threw a bad pass or couldnt get anything done. He drove down the field and they used one of their common plays and the corner anticapted it and jumped the ball.

They also did an onside kick to start the second half, a team wouldn't do that if they were handling Manning just fine and he was playing badly. Payton wanted to keep the ball out of his hands and instead go against our weak defense and that's what they did.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

You seem to be making excuses for Peyton's piss poor performances early in his career. Again, 1 TD to 7 INTs. That's terrible. He struggled offensively when he had one of the better WRs in the game (Marvin Harrison). I don't know why you're defending Peyton's 2002-2004 playoff run because it was awful. I get it, you're a homer, but at some point you just gotta realize that some things just aren't worth defending. I would never try to spin the Steelers embarrassing playoff loss to the Broncos because it was just simply embarrassing. I could probably blame injuries, poor coaching, etc but the point is moot because it was just awful to watch. The same applies here. Peyton was terrible in 3 playoff games, end of story. 1 TD to 7 INTs speaks for itself. 

He choked in the Super Bowl, it's that simple. He was the best QB in the league at the time and was marching his team down the field to tie the game up and instead throws a pick 6 on 3rd down. That entire drive was vintage, no huddle Peyton; just marching right down the field then he choked and threw the game away. That doesn't even take into account his mediocre play all game. Saints had a bottom of the barrel pass defense all season and he manages what? 1 TD against them? Peyton turned back into Peyton from 2002-2004 in that game.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> You seem to be making excuses for Peyton's piss poor performances early in his career. Again, 1 TD to 7 INTs. That's terrible. He struggled offensively when he had one of the better WRs in the game (Marvin Harrison). I don't know why you're defending Peyton's 2002-2004 playoff run because it was awful. I get it, you're a homer, but at some point you just gotta realize that some things just aren't worth defending. I would never try to spin the Steelers embarrassing playoff loss to the Broncos because it was just simply embarrassing. I could probably blame injuries, poor coaching, etc but the point is moot because it was just awful to watch. The same applies here. Peyton was terrible in 3 playoff games, end of story. 1 TD to 7 INTs speaks for itself.
> 
> He choked in the Super Bowl, it's that simple. He was the best QB in the league at the time and was marching his team down the field to tie the game up and instead throws a pick 6 on 3rd down. That entire drive was vintage, no huddle Peyton; just marching right down the field then he choked and threw the game away. That doesn't even take into account his mediocre play all game. Saints had a bottom of the barrel pass defense all season and he manages what? 1 TD against them? Peyton turned back into Peyton from 2002-2004 in that game.



Im not defending the actual performances. He was shit in those games, absolutely horrid considering he was one of the best QBs at that time as well. But I still wouldn't call it choking, playing terrible yes, but I only consider something choking if you're suppose to get it done and you don't(the Colts were never the better team) or if you give up a huge lead.

:lmao no. Did you watch the play or are you just remembering the pick six part. Go watch the play and tell me that wasn't the defender just making a great play by anticipating where the play was going because it was a set play of where it was going and who it was going to. The play was great by the defender, the playcall(by Peyton) was awful, but the throw and pass wasn't awful at all, its not like he just read the defense wrong and threw it to a defender that he didnt see was there.

31/45, 333 yards, a touchdown and an INT isn't really awful, and he got them down the field for that other TD as well. Did you expect him to put up 5 TDs and 400 yards in a big superbowl game just because he is the best? Saints weren't an awful defensive team back then, they got a lot of turnovers and were good in the redzone, they were basically what the Packers were this year except they got it done in the playoffs as well.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

On a related note, looks like Gregg Williams is indeed out of New Orleans. Can't say I'm too bothered. It was fun for a while, but constant blitzing and very few situational football smarts to be found will get old very fast. Good luck in St. Louis.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Not a very strong case for Eli > Peyton. Eli has failed in the playoffs too. ALL QBs have failure. 

Peyton didn't choke in that SB against the Saints. He fucked up hard, he failed, but that's not the same as a choke. Plenty of QBs make mistakes at critical times, but it's not always a choke. A choke is a catastrophic meltdown, losing a game that you should absolutely should win, or like UDFK stated, losing to a clearly inferior team (Rams v Patriots SB). The best example I can think of was Tony Romo vs. Detroit this season. That was a choke.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Also if you completely suck in a big game.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Nah, that's just failure. It happens. Remember there is a defense trying to stop you.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Not a very strong case for Eli > Peyton. Eli has failed in the playoffs too. ALL QBs have failure.
> 
> Peyton didn't choke in that SB against the Saints. He fucked up hard, he failed, but that's not the same as a choke. Plenty of QBs make mistakes at critical times, but it's not always a choke. A choke is a catastrophic meltdown, losing a game that you should absolutely should win, or like UDFK stated, losing to a clearly inferior team (Rams v Patriots SB). The best example I can think of was Tony Romo vs. Detroit this season. That was a choke.


I know it's hard to believe now, but before that game everyone thought it was an absolute certainty that he was going to beat the Saints. IMO it was a fairly large meltdown to lose it by two touchdowns.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Peyton wasn't responsible for the onside kick. That play was huge. The TAINT sealed the deal and it was a terrible decision by one of the all time greats, but even Joe Montana got owned in big games, just never the Super Bowl. 

The final score is misleading as well. I know you watched the game. It was close throughout.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

How was him throwing that INT any less of a choke then Brent throwing the one he did in the previous game? I'm pretty sure that one is universally recognized as a choke. The only difference was that Favre was tied but I'd argue that Manning's INT sealed the game more than Favre's did.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Brett's isn't a choke either. It's a Favre. His failures are pretty legendary since he's the epitome of gunslinger. He's Rex Grossman with incredible talent. Seriously though, Favre is mostly known for fucking up a lot, far moreso than Peyton Manning. It's just the overall perception of Favre.

Again, choking is giving up a big lead through careless error, or losing to an inferior team. It can be making a critical mistake in a crucial moment too, but Manning's doesn't qualify for me. Montana, Bradshaw, Aikman, and Brady all fucked up too but I don't call their failures chokes. Manning is the same way.

edit: Also individual choking is really overrated since it's a team game. It has to be a really routine and easy play at a critical moment for it to be a choke (see Jackie Smith's drop, Buckner's error). I reckon it could be argued that everything is routine for Peyton Manning since he's so good, but he's also playing the hardest position on the field.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Idk why people think the Colts should have won the game against the Saints in 09/10 or even why they were considered favorites. Because we could have gone 16-0 and they couldn't have? 

Peyton>Brees(that year)
Everyone else on the Saints>Everyone else on the Colts

I understand that the league has turned into a QB run league, but better overall teams win championships(like MrMr just said) not one player on one side of the ball.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Idk why people think the Colts should have won the game against the Saints in 09/10 or even why they were considered favorites. Because we could have gone 16-0 and they couldn't have?
> 
> Peyton>Brees(that year)
> Everyone else on the Saints>Everyone else on the Colts
> 
> I understand that the league has turned into a QB run league, but better overall teams win championships(like MrMr just said) not one player on one side of the ball.


The general impression was that the Colts had the better team. The Saints sort of came out of nowhere and over-performed and the Colts had been around for years. Obviously hindsight is 20/20 but that's certainly what it looked like at the time. And yeah, the Colts were basically on the way to undefeated that year until they decided to rest their players.

I think we just have different definitions of choke MrMister.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

No running game, no running defense, Sanders out again, and our pass offense consisting of two players(which it still does.) The only reason they were considered favorites was because of Manning and its not like Brees wasn't already an elite QB then.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Undefeated doesn't have the same weight it did years ago when the Dolphins pulled it off.

As for our definitions, that does seem to be the case. I don't equate every failure with a choke. It's just a failure. Choking is not getting it done when you really should have. Quarterbacking is a tough gig, and Manning was definitely a big reason why the Colts lost, but a missed tackle here, an onside kick there (what balls btw), a blown coverage etc did them in as well.

Colts/Saints was definitely not a Colts/Jets or Rams/Patriots scenario. The Saints were rolling that year. Still not sure how Dallas beat them and stopped the undefeated season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Dallas also beat the Niners this year. THEYRE GREAT.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Would you say the Patriots choked in 07 against the Giants? I think the Pats were 10+ point favorites.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

@ UDFK: Just shows how close the winners and losers really are. It's a mental thing I'm convinced.


That one is borderline TKOK. The Giants were a legitimately fearsome defense that year. It's more that the Patriots were just overrated and still would be had they won that game. Brady ran for his life just like Favre and Romo did before him. Plus a helmet catch? Come on.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Also it depends on when you catch a team too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Definitely. That Giants team was left for dead at one point as I remember. Then they got their shit together and people got fucked up. Kinda like this year.

Giants/Patriots is clearly an upset though. Not all upsets involve choking however. Giants just weren't fucking around, got lucky, and won.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This year is really looking like the 07 year for the Giants. have to face the 1 and 2 seeds in the playoffs for a chance at the Superbowl. and then potentially the 1 seed in the Superbowl. There even supposed to be shitty weather in SF like there was in GB that year. Hopefully it will end differently though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Pats blow out a bunch of bad defensive teams(including those 6 games in their own division), get overhyped due to undefeated season and Brady having a career year, and then run into a team playing with nothing to lose.

And yeah MrMr, it is a mental thing, in basically all sports. Most teams are close in talent, you have to be talented just to make the NFL, but the players that have the better mind sets and worth ethic and just prepare for the game itself better will be better.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> This year is really looking like the 07 year for the Giants. have to face the 1 and 2 seeds in the playoffs for a chance at the Superbowl. and then potentially the 1 seed in the Superbowl. There even supposed to be shitty weather in SF like there was in GB that year. Hopefully it will end differently though.


Giants and Niners have some great playoff history. It's cool we'll get another installment.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Sanders out again


Seems kind of redundant to even make mention of that.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I'm getting sick of all this Giants talk on TV today. It's all about how they won and they're "hot" and all that crap. Fucken East Coast bias crap. I hope the 49ers run all over the Giants with Frank Gore since it could be raining that day. Also, they have no one on this planet that can cover Vernon Davis either. I don't hate the Giants but all this media East Coast bias crap is making me mad.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Maybe it's because they beat the defending champions and super team of this team very convincingly, hell that would probably have been a bigger blow out if it wasn't for the refs fucking up two calls that lead to TDs for the Packers.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Maybe it's because they beat the defending champions and super team of this team very convincingly, hell that would probably have been a bigger blow out if it wasn't for the refs fucking up two calls that lead to TDs for the Packers.


But we beat the Super Bowl Champs of two years ago and it was in a thrilling game. The game was probably the most exciting of the year too. Again, too much East Coast bias crap. Makes me sick to my stomach and even ESPN was covering the Patriots/Broncos game extensively but they didn't have to because the Patriots blew out the Broncos. There's not much to talk about a frickin blowout. I hope and BELIEVE that the 49ers will defeat the Giants this Sunday.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



chronoxiong said:


> But we beat the Super Bowl Champs of two years ago and it was in a thrilling game. The game was probably the most exciting of the year too. Again, too much East Coast bias crap. Makes me sick to my stomach and even ESPN was covering the Patriots/Broncos game extensively but they didn't have to because the Patriots blew out the Broncos. There's not much to talk about a frickin blowout. I hope and BELIEVE that the 49ers will defeat the Giants this Sunday.


And they beat the one last year? And they had a pretty thrilling game as well considering who they beat, I'd say the Niners/Saints game only got thrilling and interesting late in the fourth because before that the Niners offense was complete shit and the Saints were going down the field and getting stopped each time.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I know but still, there really isn't a need for them to spend so much time talking about it and spend one little segment on the best game of the weekend. That's a little unfair and pretty biased. ESPN's pretty biased for the Patriots so I already know how much time they will cover them if the Patriots get to the Super Bowl. It's all good though. The 49ers will keep going under the radar and will prove all the doubters out there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Just got word that Jacoby Jones has been receiving death threats and had jerseys of his burnt in front of his house.

You psychotic ass Texans fans. LOL at blaming the loss on Jacoby muffing a punt in the 1st quarter.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

They lost by 7...his turnover lead to 7 points? Who knows how the game would have gone if he hadn't fucked that up, but that was huge and had a big part to do with their loss.

Of course doing shit like they did is stupid, but tons of fans do this in other sports when a player fucks up that bad, and he fucked up really, really badly with what he did.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Just got word that Jacoby Jones has been receiving death threats and had jerseys of his burnt in front of his house.
> 
> You psychotic ass Texans fans. LOL at blaming the loss on Jacoby muffing a punt in the 1st quarter.


The Texans didn't stand a chance anyway. Maybe the fans should be mad at their 3rd string rookie QB who threw 3 interceptions. Just a thought...


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I saw a replay of the hail marry in Ravens game. that was pretty close to a catch. Anyway yeah Jones fucked up big time.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Just got word that Jacoby Jones has been receiving death threats and had jerseys of his burnt in front of his house.
> 
> You psychotic ass Texans fans. LOL at blaming the loss on Jacoby muffing a punt in the 1st quarter.


it's his fault man. ravens offense was putrid the whole game and the only way that would have changed was by some divine intervention. he spotted the team seven spots and flacco and cameron the dynamic duo that they are did everything in their power to keep yates in the game.

people mad over the giants thing should know the media always hops on the wildcard team especially if that team takes out the defending champions. also the game occurred the latest is going to get the most coverage going into the week.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Yes but it's not like the Texans didn't have multiple chances to get back into the game. Blaming the whole loss on Jacoby for his turnover which was in the first 5 minutes of the game IIRC when the team had 55 more minutes to win the game is stupid and they're just making him the scapegoat. And this is coming from a guy who hates Jacoby Jones, well I hate every Texans player but the only player I hate more than him is Brian "I'm a steroid abusing loudmouth" Cushing.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> it's his fault man. ravens offense was putrid the whole game and the only way that would have changed was by some divine intervention. he spotted the team seven spots and flacco and cameron the dynamic duo that they are did everything in their power to keep yates in the game.


How are you going to blame him for one play? Yates looked terrible out there. The Texans had a chance to tie the score at the end of the game but Yates threw another interception. If Schaub was healthy and playing, the Texans easily would have won this game.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

its sports fans. so i completely comprehend why the blame him. i comprehend the justification for their blame. this happening is predicable. they lost by seven, he spots the other team seven points. texans lose, fans are angry they don't think logically. the try to justify it and jones being a goat served up an excuse up on a platter. the script writes itself. there was no he wasn't getting blame. so i don't find the blame crazy the fans are overreacting, but that's too be expected.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I was at the NCAA championship game in 2007 to see Joe Flacco get stomped down and I loved it. Hopefully the same thing happens this week


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Jones's mistake was something that should never happen. Ever. First you don't field a ball inside the 10. Second you don't touch it if it bounces. 

The biggest difference between the Yates INTs is that the defense is there to thwart him. Plus Yates has no choice like Jones did. If a pass play is called, he needs to make a play, he's forced to make a play. On a punt, you have the choice to do nothing. With a punt muff like that, it's all on Jones. It was a terrible mistake, one of the worst I've ever seen. Damn right people should be pissed at him. Death threats are obviously moronic of course.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> So you'd take him over Peyton?


at this moment in time, who wouldnt, the guy doesnt have a clear future in football we dont know what he will be like if or when he returns to the field. i mean if you want to take that risk, by all means, do it


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Going forward into the future, why wouldn't anyone take Eli over Peyton?

We're not even sure Peyton could play again if he wanted to.


----------



## Cerbs

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

So which Super Bowl match up does everyone want? 

Ravens/Niners for me... but I'd settle for Giants/Pats one more time. 

Niners/Pats is really the one match up I don't want to see.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Pats/Giants, all about dat revenge. Fuck Eli Manning.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Niners/Ravens as well. Holy shit I just the Titans regular season stats, how the fuck did they have the same record as the giants and how the fuck did CJ get 1000 yards.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Not a very strong case for Eli > Peyton. Eli has failed in the playoffs too. ALL QBs have failure.
> 
> Peyton didn't choke in that SB against the Saints. He fucked up hard, he failed, but that's not the same as a choke. Plenty of QBs make mistakes at critical times, but it's not always a choke. A choke is a catastrophic meltdown, losing a game that you should absolutely should win, or like UDFK stated, losing to a clearly inferior team (Rams v Patriots SB). The best example I can think of was Tony Romo vs. Detroit this season. That was a choke.


Choking is subjective to everyone, I guess. When you're one of the elite QBs in the league (2002-2004) and you preform as badly as Peyton did in the playoffs, that's choking. Again, it's not for a lack of talent either. He had James in the back field and Harrison as his number 1, both top 5 players at their respective positions at that time. 

And throwing an INT which decides the Super Bowl is a choke in my view. Again, this is Peyton Maning we're talking about. He was at the mountain top before and was regarded as the top QB in the league at the time (or at the very least number 2), and to throw an INT while driving on the Saints 30 yard line is nothing short of a choke. When that drive was happening you can't tell me you weren't sitting at home thinking to yourself, "Alright, Peyton's done fucking around. He's gonna win another ring." And to be fair, if Big Ben throws an INT while driving late against the Cardinals, I'd say the same thing. 

If Lebron James turns the ball over with 5 seconds left which leads to the opposing team scoring a basket and winning the game, you'd call that a choke, right?

Anyways, I'd almost put the Giants as a lock at this point to win the Super Bowl. It's all about getting hot at the right time and they've done just that. Not to mention, that whole Hail Mary shit reeks of "team of destiny".


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I rather see Giants versus anyone. I can't see the 49ers making an interesting game against Baltimore. That matchup practically guarantees a Raven's title in my mind.

I feel bad for Tebow. Broncos organization really have no faith in him and should just word things better. So people can't look into things. You think you try your best to establish his confidence. Saying he's the quarterback heading into camp when the only competition there is Quinn would leave anyone mind spinning into different possibilities. I guess the Broncos are planning on bringing someone in to compete. If they aren't they shouldn't have said it.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I'll take Niners vs anyone.

Alex Smith. You gotta believe.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Niners/Ravens or Giants/Pats.

Those are the two most interesting matchups.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

JIM CALDWELl WAS FIRED. :mark:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Calling it now. Peyton retires and becomes the new head coach and Andrew Luck leads the Colts to yet another elite year next season.

/endsarcasm


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Gotta say that would probably be the great thing ever. Well actually, the second greatest thing ever. If we traded him first for picks and got a load in return and then he retired.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I'd like one of two rematch games. Giants/Pats or Giants/Ravens. Giants/Pats has to be the most compelling game since we're only four years removed from that epic clash. 

The game I do want the most is Niners/Ravens though. New blood please.



-Mystery- said:


> Choking is subjective to everyone, I guess. When you're one of the elite QBs in the league (2002-2004) and you preform as badly as Peyton did in the playoffs, that's choking. Again, it's not for a lack of talent either. He had James in the back field and Harrison as his number 1, both top 5 players at their respective positions at that time.
> 
> And throwing an INT which decides the Super Bowl is a choke in my view. Again, this is Peyton Maning we're talking about. He was at the mountain top before and was regarded as the top QB in the league at the time (or at the very least number 2), and to throw an INT while driving on the Saints 30 yard line is nothing short of a choke. When that drive was happening you can't tell me you weren't sitting at home thinking to yourself, "Alright, Peyton's done fucking around. He's gonna win another ring." And to be fair, if Big Ben throws an INT while driving late against the Cardinals, I'd say the same thing.
> 
> If Lebron James turns the ball over with 5 seconds left which leads to the opposing team scoring a basket and winning the game, you'd call that a choke, right?
> 
> Anyways, I'd almost put the Giants as a lock at this point to win the Super Bowl. It's all about getting hot at the right time and they've done just that. Not to mention, that whole Hail Mary shit reeks of "team of destiny".


Individual stuff means the least in football. It's far more of a team game than basketball. Lebron missing free throws down the stretch would be a choke scenario for me. There's nothing like the free throw in football to equate that to though. Still, the QB is the most important position on the field and he handles the ball every play for the most part. 

That TAINT didn't decide that SB. It was a large factor. That's my point. It's magnified because it happened late, but the Colts were outcoached in many ways that game. It was a shocking mistake for sure. I can see why you or anyone would call it a choke, I just disagree. That's too severe for me since other huge plays helped decide that game. In a vacuum it's a choke, but there are plenty of other reasons why the Colts lost that game.

I do agree Peyton choked in his early playoff performances. He was a total disaster.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Forget to post this originally but whatever. I had a nice run in with a bunch of Texans fans today. These guys truly and sincerely believe that if Jacoby Jones doesn't fumble that punt return the game goes exactly the same and they automatically win. I guess logic doesn't exist to some people.

Also I have a question, do you guys think Houston can afford to keep Arian Foster? IIRC he's a free agent this offseason.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

They would have won had they had their Schaub, that's all I know, not as a fact, but I think it would have 99% likely gone their way and I think they could have beaten the Pats as well considering their all around offense and elite defense is impressive as hell.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

peyton has choked every postseason except 06 imo.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

There's no way to know, but Jacoby Jones royally fucked up. Giving up 7 points the way Houston did was catastrophic, especially considering their defense is so good. They still could've won that game despite that. We'll never know.

As for Foster, I kinda wish that Demarco Murray didn't emerge now. I'd love to have him in silver and blue. I guess it could still happen (nah it won't). Get rid of Jones and have Murray back up Foster. Houston has to re-sign him. Tate is good and all, but that offense is all about Foster. Dreaming that Dallas could have Foster at RB and RGIII at QB. DREAMS

@GD: Eli has choked every post season except 07. Montana choked every post season except 81, 84, 88, 89. Losing isn't choking.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

The NFL where there is 31 teams and Peyton Manning, and if Peyton Manning doesn't win the Superbowl and do everything on both sides of the ball and ST then he is choking. :side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

when peyton was in his prime, colts had the talent to win another super bowl imo. and at this moment in time, id still rather have eli over peyton.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Since Peyton can't play I'd take Eli too. Even if Peyton had played and could play I might take Eli over him. Eli has been wtf great this season.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I wanna say Eli over Peyton but I've gotta see how Peyton plays when he gets back from the injury.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I wanna say Eli over Peyton but I've gotta see how Peyton plays when he gets back from the injury.




He might not come back though. Since the Colts fired Caldwell today it looks like they're cleaning house in preparation for Luck and an entirely new squad. Peyton might end up somewhere else or he may just retire.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Well in that case, I'll pick Eli.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Well their is a certain unknown factor with Peyton's neck injury. But I would take Peyton at his best over Eli at his.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Well yeah, I'd take Prime Peyton over any QB in the league not named Tom Brady. Maybe him too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I dont think anyone would take Eli over a healthy Peyton at his best. That would actually just be down right stupid.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I dont think anyone would take Eli over a healthy Peyton at his best. That would actually just be down right stupid.


This. 

Peyton is easily in the top 5 list of greatest QBs to ever play.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

well no shit who wouldnt take a peyton manning in his prime over eli? thats just straight up stupid..


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If Ravens dont win the superbowl this year and Manning returns healthy then they should try getting him because Flacco is a complete bum. Obviously it depends how much the Colts are asking for him, but it doesnt even matter, I'm pretty sure they would be able to win at least one Superbowl with a healthy Manning before Ray and Ed and Manning retire. Flacco being the equivalent of Sanchez doesn't really help his case.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

ed reed comments on flacco and bayless response was hilarious. since he's been baiting suggs into making the same type of comments all year. reed should have kept his mouth shut, i want flacco in baltimore for a long time with cameron too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

What did Bayless say in response? I saw what Ed said, and Flacco needed to hear it, but didnt see anything else. 

Honestly though, any team with a good defense should consider Manning, if he's healthy, because we've already seen what he is capable of with one of the worst defenses.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

he didn't like it. thought it shouldn't have been said. went on to praise flacco's performance against the texans. he's hilarious and knows how to keep his act going.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Rob Lowe tweeting Peyton is retiring, THAT Rob Lowe :lmao


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If any actor would know it's Rob Lowe for sure.

Just saw the draft order and shit bricks when I saw the Skins at pick 6. Holy shit RGIII can realistically be a *******. This is catastrophic. Worst news in probably ever. Cleveland if you can read this and I know you will, give up on McCoy and pick Griffin.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I think that the Browns will give up on Colt, and take RG3.

Probably move McCoy. Miami could use a new QB.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I think Browns should trade up to 2 if they really want RGIII, else someone else will :side:

As a Vikings fan, with the threat of the Rams taking Kalil since they wiffed on the Baylor LT 2 years ago, I want them to trade down.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Rams should trade down and get themselves a lockdown corner.

Kirkpatrick or Claiborne.

edit: Nevermind. They were much worse against the run. They should take one of those DTs, like Still or Coples.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If this is an end of an era, Peyton Manning was the best QB I've ever seen play.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

the Peyton vs Brady debate will continue.

Brees may have done enough to get a mention, as well.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I heard something in passing (no pun intended) about Peyton Manning retiring today? Any truth to this or was it just a Rob Lowe tweet.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I believe it's just a rumor McQueen. Of course, I heard a rumor today that Brett Farve is returning to the Jets next year, so I guess everything is just talk until it happens.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Jenn Sterger better watch out. Oh wait i'm Jenn Sterger. #DontTextMe


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



McQueen said:


> I heard something in passing (no pun intended) about Peyton Manning retiring today? Any truth to this or was it just a Rob Lowe tweet.


Glad you put in the disclaimer about puns Jon Hamm Sandwich.

Manning retiring won't be a shock. It'll be unfortunate, but neck injuries have ended plenty of careers prematurely. Nothing is more serious really save perhaps concussions.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

He's not retiring, his agent and father have both said so. Just a bad rumor.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> ed reed comments on flacco and bayless response was hilarious. since he's been baiting suggs into making the same type of comments all year. reed should have kept his mouth shut, i want flacco in baltimore for a long time with cameron too.


Ed Reed probably shouldn't talk with Ray Lewis on the team. How many shitty QB's has Ray had to deal with in his 15 years with the team? I don't recall Ray complaining about any of them. Flacco is a godsend compared to all those other guys.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Bogey said:


> Ed Reed probably shouldn't talk with Ray Lewis on the team. How many shitty QB's has Ray had to deal with in his 15 years with the team? I don't recall Ray complaining about any of them. Flacco is a godsend compared to all those other guys.


That's for damn sure, it's the reason why he's already the franchise leader & he's only in his 4th season. Ray's always been smarter & displayed more class than most guys though, Ed's just frustrated knowing his time has wound down & he wants that Ring. He's earned that right though.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

T-O, playin that arena football. :lmao what a cunt.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Guy really must need the money. Didn't he get an ownership stake as well? :no:


----------



## Demandred

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



McQueen said:


> T-O, playin that arena football. :lmao what a cunt.




Its not even the AFL. Its just Indoor Football. Thats like Kevin Durant playing on the hard court outside during the lockout.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Bogey said:


> Ed Reed probably shouldn't talk with Ray Lewis on the team. How many shitty QB's has Ray had to deal with in his 15 years with the team? I don't recall Ray complaining about any of them. Flacco is a godsend compared to all those other guys.


Didn't Ed Reed play on the Ravens when they were starting Kyle Boller. While Flacco isn't great, or maybe even good. I would take him over Boller everyday of the week.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Joe Flacco is way better with the Ravens then Kyle Boller ever was. You can say Joe Flacco is their franchise QB or the closest they've ever had to one. The thing against Flacco is his ability to play well in the playoffs which he hasn't shown much of.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

hes the best qb the ravens have ever had hands down


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

that's not much of an accomplishment. oh i hold the franchise record but in baltimore they keep a quarterback for like two years on average. there's been no stability at the position since the franchise started so their records were kinda shit.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

:hmm: not a hard thing to do

Season(s) Quarterback(s)
2011 Joe Flacco (15)
2010 Joe Flacco (16)
2009 Joe Flacco (16)
2008 Joe Flacco (16)
2007 Kyle Boller (8) / Steve McNair (6) / Troy Smith (2)
2006 Steve McNair (16)
2005 Kyle Boller (9) / Anthony Wright (7)
2004 Kyle Boller (16)
2003 Kyle Boller (9) / Anthony Wright (7)
2002 Jeff Blake (10) / Chris Redman (6)
2001 Elvis Grbac (14) / Randall Cunningham (2)
2000 Tony Banks (8) / Trent Dilfer (8)
1999 Tony Banks (10) / Stoney Case (4) / Scott Mitchell (2)
1998 Jim Harbaugh (12) / Eric Zeier (4)
1997 Vinny Testaverde (13) / Eric Zeier (3)
1996 Vinny Testaverde (16)


----------



## Killswitch

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I think the Pats are going to run over the Ravens. Ravens will actually have some offense against the pats, but it wont be enough to top Brady and that offense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Steelers' off. cord. retires and the Steeler fans are nowhere to be found? I thought they hated Arians, I would expect them to celebrate.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



GD said:


> hes the best qb the ravens have ever had hands down


That's not saying much. Their last decent QB was Trent Dilfer and that was way back in 2000.

Edit: I forgot about McNair but he was past his prime so he wasn't at his best.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I think Browns should trade up to 2 if they really want RGIII, else someone else will :side:
> 
> As a Vikings fan, with the threat of the Rams taking Kalil since they wiffed on the Baylor LT 2 years ago, I want them to trade down.


Vikings need to take Claiborne. With the exception of 2010, the Vikings pass defense has ranged from mediocre to awful since 2007. You guys need a shut down corner. 



BOSS said:


> Rams should trade down and get themselves a lockdown corner.
> 
> Kirkpatrick or Claiborne.
> 
> edit: Nevermind. They were much worse against the run. They should take one of those DTs, like Still or Coples.


Rams need to take Kalil. They couldn't protect Bradford from for shit this past season. Kalil's the real deal.



MrMister said:


> If any actor would know it's Rob Lowe for sure.
> 
> Just saw the draft order and shit bricks when I saw the Skins at pick 6. Holy shit RGIII can realistically be a *******. This is catastrophic. Worst news in probably ever. Cleveland if you can read this and I know you will, give up on McCoy and pick Griffin.


Shanahan loves 2 things, RBs and John Beck. With that said, he'll draft Richardson.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> Shanahan loves 2 things, RBs and John Beck. With that said, he'll draft Richardson.


The Redskins better draft Griffin. I can't take another year of Grossman.

Why would he draft another RB when he has Hightower, Helu, and Royster?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



kobra860 said:


> The Redskins better draft Griffin. I can't take another year of Grossman.
> 
> Why would he draft another RB when he has Hightower, Helu, and Royster?


Shanahan loves John Beck for whatever reason so unless Griffin wows him I can't see him abandoning Beck. 

And we all know Shanahan's history with RBs and frankly, Richardson is better than every back the Skins have...combined. 

I don't think Griffin will be there anyways. My gut tells me the Browns are gonna give up on Colt and draft Griffin. Browns could set themselves up big time though if they don't fall in love with Griffin and the Redskins do. Honestly, the Browns are in the most advantageous position in the draft if they decide that Colt is their guy.


----------



## DH

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Arians retiring = wooooo. This is awesome. What a great day in Steelers history.


----------



## Stax Classic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

BREAKING: Redskins to move RGIII to RB


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

The Pittsburgh Steelers have signed former Heisman Trophy winner and 49ers QB Troy Smith today. He was the last 49er to throw for over 300 yards. If only Alex had one more yard last week, Alex could've been that guy too. Anyways, Troy Smith was ok at times and even though he argued back to Mike Singletary, it was a blessing in disguise. That helped showed that Singletary was no longer the man for the 49ers and it paved the way for Jim Harbaugh and this year's success. How many black QBs do the Steelers have now? Not 1. Not 2. Not 3. Not 4. Maybe 5? Good lord....


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Troy Smith isn't a bad QB imo. He was half-decent with the Niners, and that was in an offense with only a few playmakers, a bad o-line, and a horrible OC.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

He was okay. Didn't complete a ton of passes but the team was slightly better with him.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



TKOK! said:


> He was okay. Didn't complete a ton of passes but the team was slightly better with him.


He was slightly until that last Rams game where we could've won the division title. Singletary messed up for picking Troy to start over Alex for that game. It's okay though as that action lead to Singletary's firing and for Jim Harbaugh to be our coach.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> Shanahan loves John Beck for whatever reason so unless Griffin wows him I can't see him abandoning Beck.
> 
> And we all know Shanahan's history with RBs and frankly, Richardson is better than every back the Skins have...combined.
> 
> I don't think Griffin will be there anyways. My gut tells me the Browns are gonna give up on Colt and draft Griffin. Browns could set themselves up big time though if they don't fall in love with Griffin and the Redskins do. Honestly, the Browns are in the most advantageous position in the draft if they decide that Colt is their guy.


I don't know why since Beck has been a 3rd string QB for most of his career. I'm hoping that they trade up to get Griffin but we'll see.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Watching Inside the NFL and man that 49ers/Saints game was amazing, gotta be one of the greatest of all-time.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Colts interviewed Tressel again for the head coaching job.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> BREAKING: Redskins to move RGIII to RB


Rumors out of DC are that Snyder wants Peyton.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Rumors out of DC are that Snyder wants Peyton.


I hope not. Every good player we bring over here doesn't do anything. Besides our O-Line still needs work.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

lol, if Peyton isn't injured you can damn well expect him to do more than something.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Steelers' off. cord. retires and the Steeler fans are nowhere to be found? I thought they hated Arians, I would expect them to celebrate.


are you serious?

when the steelers are out the playoffs and a team they hate are still in being the pats/rats i tend to stay away from steeler forums. 

the steelers also need a backup dixon is going to be gone. batch is borderline crapn but a stand up guy. leftwhich whole career is sideline prop at this point.

some are saying ART ROONEY forced ARIANS out. i'm ecstatic. if no one steals butler and they hire someone who knows there's a middle of a field and that redman can actually run then the off season will be perfect staff wise.

i wish the draft would hurry up so the steelers could get a nose tackle and guard.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol, if Peyton isn't injured you can damn well expect him to do more than something.


With the Redskins o-line I expect him to have his neck snapped off his head.

Trent Williams and Fred Davis will be at the line of scrimmage with rolling papers trying to get a toke in before the snap, and miss Peyton's audible. At which point, Tuck will come in untouched ending Peyton.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I'd much rather the Skins get Peyton than Griffin. At least with Peyton they'll only be good for a few years. With Griffin they have the potential to be good for 20.



-Mystery- said:


> Colts interviewed Tressel again for the head coaching job.


College coaches usually can't do this. Tressel doesn't seem to be an exception.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Should I be happy or mad about Tressel possibly coaching the Colts? Is he any good?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

He was very successful at Ohio St, but often his team was outmatched in big games. This led to Buckeye fans blaming him. In college it's far more the players than the coaches that win the games since there is a HUGE talent disparity. In other words, Tressel probably got too much credit and too much blame for the success and failure of those Buckeye teams.

So in other words, I have no fucking clue if he'll be good in the NFL. I'd bet no, since most college coaches can't make the transition to NFL Head Coach.


----------



## DH

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



IMPULSE said:


> are you serious?
> 
> when the steelers are out the playoffs and a team they hate are still in being the pats/rats i tend to stay away from steeler forums.
> 
> the steelers also need a backup dixon is going to be gone. batch is borderline crapn but a stand up guy. leftwhich whole career is sideline prop at this point.
> 
> some are saying ART ROONEY forced ARIANS out. i'm ecstatic. if no one steals butler and they hire someone who knows there's a middle of a field and that redman can actually run then the off season will be perfect staff wise.
> 
> i wish the draft would hurry up so the steelers could get a nose tackle and guard.


Um as if we're getting a nose tackle or guard. Steelers always try to avoid drafting anything they need.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> With the Redskins o-line I expect him to have his neck snapped off his head.
> 
> Trent Williams and Fred Davis will be at the line of scrimmage with rolling papers trying to get a toke in before the snap, and miss Peyton's audible. At which point, Tuck will come in untouched ending Peyton.


The NFC east is also a pretty good division for pass rushers.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Patriots will defeat Giants in the Super Bowl. Mark it down.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Patriots will defeat Giants in the Super Bowl. Mark it down.


I want Eli to beat Brady again.

Heads would roll. Any time someone would mention Brady being first ballot, then someone could say well Eli beat him twice so he is auto first ballot. ESPN analysts' heads would explode.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

it's all about the harbaugh's this year


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Pats and 49ers.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This championship chase special on CBS is getting me hyped


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Obviously I have to pick the Patriots and Giants.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

With the way my day is going...

Giants are pretty much a lock to win.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> I want Eli to beat Brady again.
> 
> Heads would roll. Any time someone would mention Brady being first ballot, then someone could say well Eli beat him twice so he is auto first ballot. ESPN analysts' heads would explode.


No one would say that even if Eli beat him again. The Patriots haven't emphasized defense over the last few years which is what hurts the team when they get deep in the playoffs. It's not because Eli is a better QB.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

:lmao Christ, what a disgraceful rendition of the anthem by Tyler


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I predicted that the Raven's D would give the Pats' trouble. Lets see if that trend continues throughout the game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

SACK THAT SON OF A BITCH!!!!


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Oh man. Ravens always have bad luck against the Pats.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

ehh, without that penalty that would probably have been a catch.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

SACKED!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Well limiting them to only a FG is good, but Flacco is going to have to score on this drive as well. Too bad he is probably too much of a bum to do that.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I got Pats and Giants today even tho ... no Carolina , no care

Giant/Pat rematch would be a decent story ... but I guess so would underdog 49ers


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Wilfork!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Flacco is by FAR the worst QB that was in this post season. Yes, worse than Tebow.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Whoa. Raven's O looks awful.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I think I'd rather watch Joe Flacco skateboarding. Seeing the Patriots go to the Super Bowl sucks.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

The Patriots swerved everybody in the season. Got you guys thinking our defense sucked and now we hit you with this.


Yes I know the Ravens offense sucks.


----------



## Humph

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

It's not the defense doing good it's the offense doing shit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

How are Ravens not used to no huddle offense? They've played the Colts enough that they should be used to it.

WEBB with a beautiful INT.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Brady unofficially picked twice already. Wow. 


HELL OF A PLAY BY THE RAVENS!!! Whoa!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

The Pats run defense has been good lately.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Did that long throw by the Ravens just now not count or something?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ravens' have a chance to take control of the game here. Big play to start the 2nd.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Oh man. Do you go for it here or not? Whoa.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I would have been too excited not to go for that, but good level headed call to take the tie.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

lol @ Next years London game, Rams/Patriots only good thing i can take away from that is i get to see Brady, Wes and GRONK.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

A tie against the Pats is what they needed. Getting it would have been nice, but you don't want to possibly go down even more to the Pats if they don't make it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Why has Benjarvus Green-Ellis had a better game than any offensive player on either side currently?


----------



## Humph

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Cleavage said:


> lol @ Next years London game, Rams/Patriots


Yeah I was a bit disappointed when they announced that


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

there wasn't too much contract there, I'm glad they aren't callin that.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Phil Simms has such a chubby for Tom Brady. This game is going to be annoying the entire time.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Stupid penalty by the Ravens right there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

BGE for MVP.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Great catch there.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Joe Flacco looking good here. Great catch and run by Boldin too.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

He got it!


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

It always amuses me when players that have no idea what actually happened are pointing in one direction or the other, especially if the ball is still under a big pile.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Rice is such a star. The guy is ridiculously talented.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Thank the fucking gods.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Tie Game after the extra point. Great stuff by the Ravens on that drive.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This is shaping up to be an amazing game. Hope the Ravens pull it out.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Let's see if they can stop the drive this time.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This game is starting to develop into a shoot out.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Yeah it is. Not a big fan of shoot outs, either.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This game is boring until we get a TD by one of the TE's.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ravens Defense getting fucked by Hernandez.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ravens get Groooooooooo....never mind.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Damn it I though GRONK GRONKED them for a second.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ravens keeping the Patriots out of the end zone again kind of surprises me.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I like more defensive style games where the offenses really have to earn their points. 

21-17 type of scores usually yield the best games for me as those are the real battles.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Whew...the Pats caught a break that Flacco overthrew it.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Almost a huge play!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Smith slowed up for just a second and blew the touchdown. Damn it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Smith should have tried diving for it or something. He was so close.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Big 3rd down conversion there.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I was expecting Baltimore to score more in the half against one of the worst defenses in the NFL. I'm thinking New England is going to pull out the win here.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Phil Simms justifies every stupid call. He's such a wiener.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

WHAT? :lmao 

Patroits...knee....IMPOSSIBLE.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

And the Ravens' breath a sign of relief as Brady takes a knee to end the half.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Benjarvus Green-Ellis is the MVP of the game so far btw.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Flacco is by FAR the worst QB that was in this post season. Yes, worse than Tebow.


He's not worse than Tebow. Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Gronk was in! Whoa! 

Pats got screwed on a bad call?!?! That never happens!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> Gronk was in! Whoa!
> 
> Pats got screwed on a bad call?!?! That never happens!


The odd thing to me is that a lot of people on Twitter called that right away, but nobody on the Patriots did apparently. Really surprised no challenge.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

not really screwed, they could have challenged. It did kinda look in when I saw it, but I thought the foot went up before it was actually considered a catch.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

lol Brady getting in Rays face

I like it


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

:lmao at Brady getting in Ray Lewis's face.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If Brady & Lewis had come to blows, it would have been the greatest thing ever.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I really can't believe Ravens' defense right now. Missing tackles and letting them run.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Wow. Hernandez getting the first down there.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Belichick is obviously attacking Ray Lewis.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Nice sell job by Spikes there, lol.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Knock the guy down and then flop like a bitch.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Big 3rd down conversions by Flacco here. Color me impressed.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

NFL players flop now?


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Poor tackle job there.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

WOW!!! Hell of a play by Torrey Smith. 

Looks like he was out though.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Fuck.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I don't think that's a TD. I think Smith stepped out of bounds.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I agree with Simms. It looks so close that its impossible to overturn. It really could have been called either way.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

RAVENS BALL!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ravens special teams just made the biggest play of the game. WOW!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

HUGE fumble. now do something with it Ravens


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Game over.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

^^^Can you please not be so negative about your teams. You have fucking Brady and you say that?

They need a TD. Go get one.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Game over.


Lol, what? lots of time left.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ravens are kicking ass right now.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



stadw0n306 said:


> Lol, what? lots of time left.


I don't trust this defense. I've got a feeling we give up a TD right here.

I'll admit though it was premature to say that.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't trust this defense. I've got a feeling we give up a TD right here.
> 
> I'll admit though it was a bit premature.


Wrong. Have some faith.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Pats' D just bailed them out of a potential killer there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I have faith that we can still win it.

I thought the Ravens were gonna score off that fumble because I thought they were much closer than they actually were.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Danny gets us started at the 40, nice way to make up for the fumble.

THE GRONK IS HURT!!! NO!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Gronk is hurt....uh oh.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Gronk's aggressiveness might have backfired there.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Damn, his ankle is fucked.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

damn, Pollard keeps putting Pats on the shelf


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Pollard = Patriot Killer.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I honestly dont think Pats can win the Superbowl without Gronk. He literally bails Brady and the offense out so much its ridiculous, the guy just finds ways to get open all the time.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Pollard should face the Patriots every game.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I wish him the best.

But my boy Hernandez gonna put the team on his back and represent for the GRONK.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I just realized if the Pats get into the Superbowl they will be booed the fuck out of the stadium.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

White Patriots don't stand a chance against Pollard. Woodhead better look the fuck out.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

"1st & 1" = CBS Graphics fail.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

UDK, it wouldn't be the first time we got booed at the SB.

TOM BRADY WITH THE TOUCHDOWN!!! PUT THE TEAM ON HIS BACK!!!


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Hernandez is very underrated. If The Patriots need to rely on him with Gronk being out, Hernandez can do it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

that isn't a TD. DONT FUCK THIS UP REFS.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

CLEARLY not a touchdown.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Clearly down.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

They are going to get it on this one anyway.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Pussy punk bitch refs.

Roethlisberger got a TD like that in the SB a few years back.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

They won't stop them anyway.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ok that one is in.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ray Lewis should have hit him harder.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If Pollard made that tackle he would have probably broken Brady's spine.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

TD! Brady flies through the air.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Pussy punk bitch refs.
> 
> Roethlisberger got a TD like that in the SB a few years back.


LOL, yep! 

I just saw this clip today actually:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Great effort there.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

He threw that right to him. I hate this.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

And I think that is the end of the Ravens right there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Wow, bad throw there. Absolutely terrible decision on a drive that was going so good.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

SPIKES!


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

There's the Joe Flacco we are so familiar with. Gosh. Such a game-killing interception there.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Why did it have to be the Patriots?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That looked like it hit the ground.

EDIT: NOPE!!! Great play!!! Ravens get a break.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Great Brady. Just great.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

WOW! WHAT A PICK!

LEGGO RAVENS!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

What a pick!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

AMAZING. Good no whistle there by the ref, this shouldn't even be something I should have to say, but with the current playoffs it has to be said.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That was OUTSTANDING. Oh my God.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

What a catch. Great play by the Ravens and Jimmy Smith.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Where was Brady looking?


----------



## McQueen

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That was an amazing catch.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ray Rice is pissed off that he's hurt.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Flacco isn't rattled by the pick. That's the sign of at least a solid QB.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Aww fuck man, they're gonna score this time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I think Ravens lose. I really have no faith left. Dont ask me why. Even if they get a TD.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Dixon, you idiot, lol.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

What the hell was that call Ravens?


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Yeah, run right at the biggest guy on the field during a blitz. Makes total sense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

VINCE WILFORK!!!!!

How could I ever doubt my boy. I miss the Wilfork/Seymour duo though.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Terrible call. Pass for fuck sacks.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Huge 4th down here. This is either going to make the Ravens' heroes or goofballs here. 

Playoff football at its finest here! And of course we have a commercial before the play.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I hate being this nervous. A team I love against a team I hate. Augh.


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

and that should do it


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Stupid not to pass on the third down.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Oh Ravens. Just shot yourselves in the foot there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Vince Wilfork for President.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That's the game. Running that draw ended the season.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Well, they are probably going to go run, run, pass or run, pass, run. I just have a feeling they are for sure going to pass.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

WTF? why would you throw it away? at least try to make a tight throw. maybe you get lucky.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Great defensive play call by the Patriots. The fake blitz call got Flacco and the line off guard and the three man rush finished the job.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ravens' D needs to come up with something huge here.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I'd throw it here. High percentage pass.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ravens have a shot now!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ed Reed should have caught that. Would have marked.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Here is your chance Flacco. I lost my faith a long time ago when you guys had a good drive going. PROVE that you aren't complete shit. Otherwise you will just prove to be another shitty QB with a good defense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ok now I'm nervous.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

My bowels just can't take this game, you guys.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ravens to pull a 2007 Giants to win it? Lets see.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

LETS GO RAVENS.

GET A TD.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I have an idea- run a draw into run coverage!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Looks like we are at least getting an OT game. Whoa baby.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> I have an idea- run a draw into run coverage!


Great idea. :side:

That would have won them the game.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

LOL, that Fumble would have helped them. 

Great D by the Pats in the Endzone there!


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Well blame the wr's if Ravens lose this


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Looks like OT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

My heart's beating fast as shit.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

C'mon son. run for the first down Flacco SMH


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Why must he not pass to fucking Rice. Are you fucking retarded? Get it to him and call a timeout then you have some shots at the endzone.


:lmao oh god Ravens. Oh my fucking ogd.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

All on the foot of a mediocre kicker.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Dangerous throw there. Flacco should have just run for it and taken the time out.


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

oh no


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Choke. Job.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That was so close to a TD by Evans. Missed kick. Pats win?!?!?


----------



## JM

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Whoops.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

FJ=BFSKJLVADS,.FDBS,BNFSBGGSXBVGFSGHAFSBABGADSFBAGNBAGBAC ADFBHGRG TF


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

wow...just wow


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That is the worst missed FG I have ever seen in my life! lol! 


Oh wow, what a shitty way to end such a great game.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

He Olindo'd it.


----------



## DH

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

:lmao 

Today is a great day.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

He had Rice wide open. BUT NOOOOOOOOOO. Dont throw it to him because you dont realize you can call a timeout and then have some more shots at the endzone. I blame the Kicker and Flacco.


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Gary Anderson laughs at that missed kick


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Suggs "OMG" :lmao


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

LOL @soccer players losing football games


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If the Giants lose, this is going to be the most boring ass Super Bowl in many years.


----------



## Cleavage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Brady gonna raise the super bowl in Peyton land, FUCK


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Well here we go. Giants, I need you to win today! Pats Vs. Giants II: Electric Boogaloo.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Flacco played a good game, but he fucked up royally on that 3rd and 1. Just run for the first. He had open field to get the first and even if he got tackled inbounds, they had a TO. Take a shot at the endzone and if you don't get it then kick the FG. C'mon son.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

really happy for the pats, it's been four long years but we're finally heading back to the big game.

hopefully we get to face the giants on february 5th.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Pats got outplayed today. Lucky fucks :no:


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I can't believe the Ravens lost that game. They outplayed the Patriots and then just gagged, over and over. So disgusted.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Brady was shit and they still lose. Incredible, I'm actually shocked.

But this is the same team that lost to the Colts a couple years back when we couldn't even score a TD and their offense couldn't get it done.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Champ said:


> really happy for the pats, it's been four long years but we're finally heading back to the big game.
> 
> hopefully we get to face the giants on february 5th.


Lol, 4 long years.

Try being a Chiefs fan.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



stadw0n306 said:


> Lol, 4 long years.
> 
> Try being a Chiefs fan.


Try being a Lions or Browns fan. They have never been in a Superbowl and they have been around for forever.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I live in MD and I can't wait to read the papers tomorrow regarding the game. That botched FG & stripped TD are going to be thorns in the sides of the Ravens' fans for a long time to come.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

4 LONG YEARS MAN.

I've been waiting four long years for this day. Thousands of days have passed since we've been to Super Bowl.

Such a great feeling.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Regardless of who wins the NFC, I'll be rooting hard for them in the SB


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> Try being a Lions or Browns fan. They have never been in a Superbowl and they have been around for forever.


Jesus Christ, you guys. My dad is from Detroit, I'm from Ohio, and we live in Kansas City. Just make us feel like total god damn losers why don't you?


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

the ravens inability to get to the superbowl is amazing. i hope they keep cam and their overpaid kicker while the steelers get a new oc. 

brady did everything possible to lose this game.

this is the best thing to happen in football since the broncos going out.


----------



## ultimogaijin

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Great game, shite finish.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Aid180 said:


> Try being a Lions or Browns fan. They have never been in a Superbowl and they have been around for forever.


True, lol.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Bad weather game coming up here. I think this is going to be a fun one.

EDIT: By the way, you know you're a spoiled fan when four years is considered a "long time" between Super Bowls.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> 4 LONG YEARS MAN.
> 
> I've been waiting four long years for this day. Thousands of days have passed since we've been to Super Bowl.
> 
> Such a great feeling.


I hope you're such joking/trolling here.



IMPULSE said:


> the ravens inability to get to the superbowl is amazing. i hope they keep cam and their overpaid kicker while the steelers get a new oc.
> 
> brady did everything possible to lose this game.
> 
> this is the best thing to happen in football since the broncos going out.


How exactly this is the best thing ever? Oh god the Ravens didnt make it but the Pats did, Ravens would have probably lost in the Superbowl anyways, now we have a chance of Brady winning another Superbowl. And if he plays anywhere close to like what he in this game and he gets called the GOAT it will actually sicken me.


----------



## Svart

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



abrown0718 said:


> Pats got outplayed today. Lucky fucks :no:


Disagreed. The game was rather back and forth.



> NE
> 
> PASS: Brady 22-36, 239 yds, 0 tds
> RUSH: Green-Ellis 15 car, 68 yds, 1 td
> REC: Gronkowski 5 rec, 87 yds, 0 tds





> BAL
> 
> PASS: Flacco 22-36, 306 yds, 2 tds
> RUSH: Rice 21 car, 67 yds, 0 tds
> REC: Boldin 6 rec, 101 yds, 0 tds


Baltimore really beat themselves. For one, they made the terrible decision to throw on 3rd & 1. Second, they gave up two huge, huge plays: the touchdown and the field goal.
Even if Cundiff nailed it, the game would've been tied.
Not to mention Vince Wilfork and the penalthy yards.. 1 penalty from the Pats? Yeah..


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> Jesus Christ, you guys. My dad is from Detroit, I'm from Ohio, and we live in Kansas City. Just make us feel like total god damn losers why don't you?


My family is from Detroit and Chicago and we live in Atlanta (who also have never won a Superbowl) and my Dad is a huge Lions fan. I definitely know how that losing stigma feels. 

Anyway. Congrats to the Pats. If I were a Pats fan, I would be elated.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Disappointed in the Ravens. 

Now onto the 49ers hopefully tossing Eli all over the field.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Yeah, basically.

It's a devastating loss but I can't really be THAT pissed off. We smothered the superpowered Patriots offense that was supposed to hang a 30 minimum on us, our QB showed up despite the BS attempts to discredit him, he outplayed Brady & our defense played pretty damn well. Evans choked & the Kicker shanked what should be a routine score.

Just wasn't our night.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I hope you're such joking/trolling here.
> 
> 
> 
> How exactly this is the best thing ever? Oh god the Ravens didnt make it but the Pats did, Ravens would have probably lost in the Superbowl anyways, now we have a chance of Brady winning another Superbowl. And if he plays anywhere close to like what he in this game and he gets called the GOAT it will actually sicken me.


my dislike of the ravens one up my dislike for the pats. i hope the pats lose so i want elite to down the pats twice.

notorious is a pats fan so why would he troll. 

49ers making to the superbowl and sniffing 6 rings would be an atrocity.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

We haven't had enough bad weather games lately. This is going to be a hoot. 

Part of me wants this to be a total Fumble-itis game where guys on both sides are just dropping it left & right.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I wouldnt say Evans choked, it was just a really good play by the defender.

Flacco made a terrible decision on that third and one, Rice was open, he had a wide open field to run, and instead he makes a terrible throw to a player that is covered by two people.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

The Patriots won because Kim Kardashian picked them, she picked the 49ers too. Just saying. :side:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I'm ok with either team winning this one
Both are cool stories


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

they should have never passed period though and it's a recurring them with cameron. he always passes when he should run in the clutch and it just backfires. somoeone said evans feet were on the white anyway, i don't remember but i'll choose to believe that.

art wants a more blue collar offense. that means the steelers will have to get a real full back should have never let go of KUHN and get real guards. ben will probably go mad and apparently this is the second time art has overruled tomlin this year. first by shutting the door on tiki and getting rid of arians who tomlin wanted back again.


----------



## DH

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I wouldnt say Evans choked, it was just a really good play by the defender.
> 
> Flacco made a terrible decision on that third and one, Rice was open, he had a wide open field to run, and instead he makes a terrible throw to a player that is covered by two people.


And Flacco missed Leach wide open earlier on that was a walk-in touchdown.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I really need the Giants to win so I can enjoy the Super Bowl.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Why the hell do we get Aikman & Buck all the time? God! I can't stand them.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

What a bad year for Peyton to go down. We would have demolished all these teams.

Ravens are the biggest chokers ever
Broncos suck
Texans had to use their string QB
Steelers are worse than the Broncos
Pats have the worst defense in the league
Bengals wouldn't have made it.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If Ray Lewis doesn't murder Lee Evans I'll be shocked.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What a bad year for Peyton to go down. We would have demolished all these teams.
> 
> Ravens are the biggest chokers ever
> Broncos suck
> Texans had to use their string QB
> Steelers are worse than the Broncos
> Pats have the worst defense in the league
> Bengals wouldn't have made it.


I actually totally agree. Peyton would have been a complete monster.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> What a bad year for Peyton to go down. We would have demolished all these teams.
> 
> Ravens are the biggest chokers ever
> Broncos suck
> Texans had to use their string QB
> Steelers are worse than the Broncos
> Pats have the worst defense in the league
> Bengals wouldn't have made it.


I think the Texans would've been better than the Colts regardless. Plus if the Texans had Schaub and Mario they probably could've went all the way.


----------



## X/L/AJ

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I'm hoping the 49ers take this game. I picked the Giants to make the superbowl but I think the 49ers would make a great story. I figured the Pats would win but I'm happy for Flacco. He made a few bad throws but Brady wasn't exactly great either. At least maybe some of the Flacco critics will lay off him a bit. I'd say the bigger story for the Ravens is drops and what should of been an easy kick. I actually was hoping the Bears would draft Flacco before they traded for Cutler. I have always liked him. I want him to do well.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Not really. You can't play the stupid 'What if' game like that.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Flacco is by FAR the worst QB that was in this post season. Yes, worse than Tebow.


Heh, riiiiiiight. :no::no:

Flacco did damn near everything required of him & he outplayed a guy that no one even gave him a shot against. Of course I'd much rather we won that game but I'm hardly disgusted or overly pissed about it, we left some plays on the field, like any other team.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> I really need the Giants to win so I can enjoy the Super Bowl.


Goodell pushed them in 08.
With the way he's been booking the 49ers this year I think they're going to win. Why would he push them so hard and give them all this momentum , just to bury them now?


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

So, what's this Act of Valor movie about? 2 hours of soldiers going around shooting "bad guys"?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Perfect Poster said:


> Not really. You can't play the stupid 'What if' game like that.


You realize I was joking right? I still think we would have been a good conteder in the AFC because this was a terrible year for the teams.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

The Giants are going to have to pass all day if they want to win this.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli did not look very amused with Cruz there.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Aikman: the giants need to continue to run the ball even if they can't run it.

That's why they pay him the big bucks, folks.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> Aikman: the giants need to continue to run the ball even if they can't run it.
> 
> That's why they pay him the big bucks, folks.


It's for play action purposes.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Svart said:


> Disagreed. The game was rather back and forth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baltimore really beat themselves. For one, they made the terrible decision to throw on 3rd & 1. Second, they gave up two huge, huge plays: the touchdown and the field goal.
> Even if Cundiff nailed it, the game would've been tied.
> Not to mention Vince Wilfork and the penalthy yards.. 1 penalty from the Pats? Yeah..


if you watched the game you'd see those stats don't tell the story. The ravens played pats well, didn't let this this high powered offensive do alot, and came up with big stops, like that pick in the endzone so...yeah


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I'm getting really god damn sick of Vernon Davis.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

davis does it again.


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

VD


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Awwww yeah.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I HATE Rolle. Overpaid BUM.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Wow, Davis.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Giants just got infected with a VD on that one. Ouch! 

Damn it Giants!


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Wait, what was the UC they called?

NM just saw it. Pansies. Let folks do crazy TD shit.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I don't like that THAT celebration gets penalized, but the Lambeau Leap is beloved. So annoying.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

He stepped out there, coming back.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Maybe not.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

LOL! Oh Ed Hoculi. You're awesome.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ed Hochuli's overexplanation of calls is hilarious to me.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> I don't like that THAT celebration gets penalized, but the Lambeau Leap is beloved. So annoying.


Seriously. It's almost as if they decided that in Green Bay, it's ok.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

:lmao @ a TD celebration being grandfathered in


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Grandfathered in, so the Lambeau Leap is okay. And dunking over the goal post is for some reason okay. But don't climb the stand or put a bow on the ball. Football is pretty dumb sometimes.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

They should let TD dances be open. If you don't want the opposition to get the entire offensive line and do a 1 minute Riverdance style jig in your face, don't let them score. They take it way too fucking seriously these days.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

looks like that shoulder is really hurt on Nicks. Now he's headed to the locker room. FML


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Nicks is hurt. Uh oh.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Don't go for it Giants! Jesus!


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

looks short


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

GAH!!! That's been killer this year.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Yeah, that wasn't a good idea.


----------



## Svart

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



abrown0718 said:


> if you watched the game you'd see those stats don't tell the story. The ravens played pats well, didn't let this this high powered offensive do alot, and came up with big stops, like that pick in the endzone so...yeah


I watched the game. You claimed Pats were outplayed, which I disagreed with so I put up the stats as proof of my point. They are good for something, you know.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

... Giants, don't make me sit through Patriots vs. Niners. Don't you fucking dare.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

First mistake by the Giants, too early to make a risky move like that...


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

LOL!!! That play was hilarious!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

It would have been a 52 yard field goal on a shitty field and windy conditions. Going for it on 4th made sense.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Speaking of dumbass plays...


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Oh Osi, you had it! 

Ross! You had that! 

Two chances for turnovers. Ugh. But OK, I'll take the 3 & out.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Not really punt, battle over field position.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Well, it's certainly not a shootout, but it's entertaining, for sure.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZ!!!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

CCCCCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli, that was dangerous, but nice positive play instead of a sack.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I don't know why I keep calling him Nelson Cruz.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZ....again.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Lot of injuries. Guessing because of the slippery footing. Hope nothing serious.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Great drive by the G-Men here.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Yes impressive, hoping for the G-men to act like chicks and lose though,lol.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

As much as I'm dreading the prospect of a Patriots - Niners Super Bowl, I'd take that over Brady beating Eli any day. You think most Patriot fans are intolerable NOW? Oof.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That throw could have been picked by 3 different guys.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

PASCOE! GREAT DRIVE!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

TOUCHDOWN GIANTS!!!! Tie Game after the EP!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Man up Alex..Gore..and keep killing Davis!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Phew....he beat the secondary on that one.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

You see Gore heard me..man up time!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ugh. Come on D, I need you to come up big.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Flag Boley! BOOO!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Game is getting dirty.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Come on VD. KEep your cool.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

fuck off Davis.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Not thrown out for jump attacking a guy's back between plays. The perks of being a superstar.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

There's going to be a lot of shit going down by the end of this game, and it's going to be great.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

did Davis spit in a guys face? Kinda missed that, I saw a guy rip off another's helmet.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Stop over celebrating dum asses, geez I hate that.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Big tackle by JPP there. 

BTW, Flacco, see what Smith is doing right now? Should have done that.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

JPP!! Nice stop


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Blackmon, you idiot.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

why can't we find a solid kick returner. at the very least one with a brain


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Can't remember the last time I saw someone try to run after calling fair catch.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

ROFL. This game is pretty funny, I have to admit. Too bad C'mon Man is done.


----------



## Svart

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

"its amazing how open you are during a fair catch" -- lol


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, oh fuck it, you all know who caught it.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Manning gets sacked. Ugh.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Down goes Manning.DOWN GOES MANNING!


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

DOWN GOES MANNING.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

why not go with a quick hitter knowing they were gonna blitz :no:


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I think even if I wasn't an Eli fan, I would want the Niners to lose just so I don't have to hear people with no original thoughts crowing about how defense wins championships.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Man isn't this game going quick guys? Nearly halftime already.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

lol @ those stat's, he has Tebow numbers.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> I think even if I wasn't an Eli fan, I would want the Niners to lose just so I don't have to hear people with no original thoughts crowing about how defense wins championships.


Defense does win championships though. The last time a team with the better defense didn't win was the Colts, but even then they were playing their best defense of the year in the playoffs.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

OK we get the ball back here & at the start of the half. We have a chance to take control here.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Did Alex Smith fall and hit his head before the game and somehow think he's Michael Vick or something now?

Btw, I'd mark for another Hail Mary to end the half.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Vick does do a good job of beating dem Giants, so maybe he is trying to unleash is inner dog killer. :side:


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

No joke, that might be Blackmon's best punt return ever.

EDIT: As for Smith running the ball, I think they saw Rodgers run all over the D last week, and thought they could do it too because they saw it as a weakness we have.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Are we getting another Hail Mary end to the half?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

CRUZ GOING HAM!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Big Catches by my favorite Salsa Dancer here.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Cruz is seriously talented.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Need a salsa dance soon.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

CRUZZZ


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

LOL at Eli's "I want a time out" dance there. LOL! That was funny.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Not a Giants fan at all but holy shit I love watching Cruz play


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Victor Cruz is straight nasty.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Nice Field Goal! Now we get the ball at the start of the half too.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Decent game so far.


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Dats a great father right dere


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*










:lmao


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

3 & Out...not the way I wanted to start the half.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Coughlin apparently decided it was a game that was going to be decided in the 4th quarter, so that lameass drive didn't surprise me at all.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

J P FUCKING P!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

SACKED!!! Tuck & JPP murdered him there!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Alex Smith gave a hop to make the sack more fun!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Nice hold by 76 there.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Oh that is costly.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Osi was offsides. Shit.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

damn, so close. I'll take the punt though


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

OK, I thought that penalty was going to butt fuck us. 

Giants pinned deep. Bad stuff can happen there.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Cruz again!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I thought I saw a block in the back there.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Uh oh. Niners are getting hot.

Edit: Giants get VD'd again! Ugh.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Gore manning up!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

wow, davis is a fucking beast.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

YEEEEEEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Man, if the Niners win this I'm going to be more excited for the god damn Pro Bowl. Step it up, Coughlin.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Davis is good at teh footballs


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

VERNON DAVIS!!!

The guy has been such a beast this postseason. He's got 5 TD's in the whole postseason now right?


----------



## killacamt

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Vernon Davis is an absolute beast...


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I wish Vernon Davis blubbered after every touchdown.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This is looking a lot like the last time we played the Niners. Close game, but they seem to be onntrolling the tempo.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Uuuuuuuuuuuuugh! Eli Sacked again. This is not good.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Great stop by the 49ers..Let's see what the offense does now.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Cruz is (for good reason) becoming beloved in New York, but I hope JPP is getting his due as well.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

3 & Out, OK G-Men, that's what we needed.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> Cruz is (for good reason) becoming beloved in New York, but I hope JPP is getting his due as well.


Trust me, he is. JPP is all over the New York Papers and the fans love him.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

ROFL He got knocked the fuck out!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Bad throw Eli. 

Oh wow, that collision looked nasty. Brown is out. I hope he's OK.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> Trust me, he is. JPP is all over the New York Papers and the fans love him.


Glad to hear that, although referring to the papers is pretty funny to me. Can't remember the last time I even saw a newspaper.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

that is probably the worst feeling ever knocking out your player like that and injuring him.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> Bad throw Eli.
> 
> Oh wow, that collision looked nasty. Brown is out. I hope he's OK.


that wasn't on Eli. Nicks ran the wrong route


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

James Harrison would get a huge fine if he KO'd a teammate like that.

(Also, someone needs to tell the guy that hit him that after a brutal blast like that, you probably shouldn't go tugging at his jersey to lift his ass up.)


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If they lose, stats won't matter wins and losses due.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Concussion?


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

"Thank God, able to walk off."

Ugh. Not going to touch that one, but just.. shut up, Joe Buck.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

We need to get this game to the 4th Quarter. It seemed like the Giants played better going in the other direction.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Giants are losing it....can't get penalties like that.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Giants players starting to lose it..Stick together Niners.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

inb4 WE BELIEVE IN ELI.

People are saying if Brady wins the next superbowl that he is the GOAT, so if Manning beats him in two superbowls does that make him better than Brady. :jordan


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli sounds like a great name for a goat,lol.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Random thought: I wonder what Glen Coffee's doing right now.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

great stop. gotta score now


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Come on G-Men. Let's do something here!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I know the Niners have a great defense, but the Giants don't really seem to be trying anymore. Where did the drives go?


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

boom!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli gets sacked again. Jesus Christ guys. You gotta block for him.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I've been saying this for weeks. McKenzie has to go...


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Did Eli get rocked, Niners defense getting into his head!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This is getting so weak. Puppy Bowl > Pro Bowl > Super Bowl at this rate.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

CHALLENGE IT!!! CHALLENGE IT!!!!


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That ball was touched!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

:lmao That is Giants ball.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

The Giants saw it, but the referees didn't. That pisses me off so much. Assuming that they can't get the touchdown, even though they earned it.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

He clearly muffed the kick AND another case of the refs prematurely blowing the whistle

SMMFH


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Should be a TD actually.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If the refs screw us over on this one....

ITS OUR FUCKING BALL!!!

We don't get the Touchdown because the damn whistle was blown, but its our damn ball!


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

nice production crew


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That guy who didn't move outta the way, needs to be fired,lol.Singletary would of done it that spot..I WANT WINNERS!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

So pissed at all these early whistles.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

GIANTS BALL!!! 

They got one of our good calls right!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

there will for sure be a new rule coming this offseason about changing whether or not dead whistles actually kill the ball or something like that. they have made a huge difference, in a bad way, these playoffs.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Giants. TOUCHDOWN. Get one. Thanks!


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Giants need to score a TD off of this lucky break.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

:lmao

I love Houchuli's long explanations to everything.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli has been getting pounded in this 2nd half. Jeez.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Man. Eli's winding up on his back more than a highschool whore!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Penalties have fucking murdered us in this game. GAH!!!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

SUPER MARIO!!!!


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

SUPER MARIO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

SUPER MARIO FOR THE TOUCHDOWN!!! WOOOT!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

TD MANNINGHAM!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If Eli goes into Indy the guy will be getting cheered like crazy. Niners will too since its against the Pats, but Giants will basically have complete HCA


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

this is awesome clap clap clap clap clap this is awesome


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Way too much celebration, don't make the Saints mistake, young WR's.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli Manning. 4th quarter. Fuck yes.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



> the_ironsheik The Iron Sheik
> dumb motherfucker touch the ball what a fucking jabroni. nfl should humble him for that


He's the best.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Perfect Poster said:


> :lmao
> 
> I love Houchuli's long explanations to everything.


He's the John Madden of referees and I love him for it, lol.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Oh fuck. Huge return.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

JESUS CHRIST!!! How many hands to the face calls have we gotten tonight?!?!


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

What the fuck. We're talking about Alex Smith here. Weak.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Manning up Alex Smith...


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Alex Smith doing his best Steve Young impression running all over the field.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Giants can't stop the run right now. Oh boy.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This shouldn't look so easy. What on earth is going on?


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

what the fuck kinda fake was that. :lol

More QBs need to learn how to be like Peyton with those play actions plays, and he doesn't even have a good running back and still fools defenses.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That low fake was comedy.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This shit's going right down to the wire.

Some great CC games we've had.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

OK, Tie Game late in the 4th. 

The ideal way for the Jints to win this is a long drawn out drive down the field to drain the clock and then take the lead with a FG with (hopefully) not enough time for a comeback.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If this game comes down to a FG, Akers..been in loads of Championships games, and big games in general..for the birds, advantagee Niners.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Niners had to be offsides there!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

if this game comes down to a FG and Akers' chokes like Cundiff then I'll probably laugh my ass off. Harboughs would be ruined by their kickers.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

San Francisco has too good of a kicking game for the Giants to want it to come down to a field goal. They need a TD, not a 3 and out.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Well let's see if we have as good of a last 4 minutes in this game as the last 49ers playoff game was.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I wish I was watching this game with someone else. My dad really doesn't understand football that well.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I don't see Akers' choking like Cundiff.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Oh shit, it might come down to a FG like I said..Akers if you get you shot..if he does make a game winning FG, someone slap Reid, Lurie and the management for me.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Don't gag and let up a third down conversion now.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

SAAAAAAACKED!!!!

3 and Out D!!! Great Job!!! 

What a great game. Nice battle we've got here.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

YES!!

KIWANUKA I LOVE YOU (no ****)!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Can't win games if you can't convert on 3rd down.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

3 minutes of drama....


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Third down is my favorite down.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Manning to throw a TAINT.

Brady is dead next week if it is the Niners.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

The 49ers are gonna win this.

The goddess Kim Kardashian predicted they would win.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Why is Gilbride calling plays that take so long to develop.

FUCKING IDIOT!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli sacked again. Ugh. That was awful. No way we convert this.


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

lol oh the damn whistles again


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli's getting killed back there. Brady better take notice.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Oh wow. A Bad call benefits the Giants. We got a way with one there.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Bs call there...


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

wow, what a terrible whistle. he was just getting taken to the ground, not dragged back.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

His forward progress was stopped, but that was pretty close. They usually won't blow the whistle that quick on that kind of play. Interesting.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Now Cruz is hurt. Jesus.

EDIT: I agree with that call being BS by the way. I'm almost glad that drive got halted because I wouldn't want to win it like that.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

OH SHIT AKERS GET YOUR ASS READY!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Veron Davis+Alex Smith=Superbowl


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Ed Hochuli explaining the new overtime rules is going to be amazing. Don't screw this up, Niners.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*






:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Oh god, the overtime rules explanation would be 10 minutes long.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Don't force Alex, take what the defense gives you.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Whatever happens, both teams have nothing to be ashamed of. Great seasons for both and far surpassed any expectations placed on them.


Two great games today, truly worthy of being Championship games.


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

wow Smith that was a terrible series


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

THANK YOU SWEET BABY JESUS!

one more chance


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Jesus Christ, 0-11 on 3rd down.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli+TE=ELITE and Superbowl


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That was a pretty piss poor "drive" there. Oof.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

OK Giants. 1:18 to go. Lets go down and win this fucker!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli..long way to go bud, you want respect go get it!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

It's ELITE Eli time.


----------



## RKing85

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

this has been two pretty damn good football games!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Bradshaw with a big catch!!! The fuck was he doing so far down field?! lol.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

WhaTTTTTT!!!!


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli is taking a beating out there.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Remember when you fucks who don't even watch the Lions were saying Stafford got robbed of a pro bowl spot by Eli?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

How big was that one turnover? Totally changed the game.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

He might not make it to the SB if they win,lol.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Think Eli is tough?


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



ho ho inc said:


> Eli..long way to go bud, you want respect go get it!


If he doesn't have respect already, people are morons.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That was teetering on the fence of phenomenal catch or major fuck up by Cruz. JEEZ!!!


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

That would've been a greater catch then the Tyree one.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Cruz almost tipped that into an interception. I might have cried.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If Cruz caught that ball, I would of converted to being a Giants fan,lol..Akers stay awake!


----------



## brian8448

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Perfect Poster said:


> That would've been a greater catch then the Tyree one.


Yes, though not as much on the line


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



brian8448 said:


> Yes, though not as much on the line


Yeah but I meant the actual catch itself.

And I'd take one shot with a screen type play. If it gets blown up and you get nothing just eat it and go to OT.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Niners going to win it on a FG unfortunately.


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

just throw it up smith, give them a chance.

or take a sack


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Looks like OT.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

OK, Hail Mary call coming. Giants be ready.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

When you think about it it's pretty damn crazy the 9ers are even in this position, I recall people mentioning them in the "Luck sweepstakes" in the beginning of the year


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

VERON DAVIS+HAIL MARY=SUPERBOWl.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

PHEW!!! 


OVERTIME BITCHES!!! What a game!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I bet those Niners fans...anxiety been there plenty of times with my birds..


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

please baby Jesus...let us win the toss


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

:lmao :lmao Ed Hochuli lost me early.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

giants receiving


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

He lost everyone..


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

It will be sudden death, it will be sudden death, if they score a FG when it is in sudden death they will win because it is sudden death. :lmao I just heard sudden death a lot.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Again, I ask, how big was that one turnover?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Death word on TV...no no...


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

this overtime is already longer than the Bronco/Steelers ones.

Niners are stopping themselves from getting INTs.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli must be causing San Francisco friendly fire on purpose.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Woah good stop...Niners..Niners..Niners c'mon..


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

that wouldn't have been a first anyway.

stupid ass playcalling


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

It is now sudden death for those of you who didn't know. If the Niners score at all they win, that includes FGs and TDs. Once again,it is now sudden death.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

BOOOO

9ers/Pats Super Bowl would be the least intriguing in a few years


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Why do I have this feeling that whoever wins this game will be too banged up to win the Super Bowl? Jesus, this has been a war. 

But honestly, we can't have a tie, so SOMEBODY has got to score at some point, right?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This WR crew needs to step up..


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Just force them to 3rd down, Giants. Lol.


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

these throws are looking tebowesque


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Don't forget how to clamp down on 3rd down now guys.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If this were the Falcons, they'd go for it.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Holy shit I thought that was gonna be picked.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Go for it and do a pass. 100% success rate.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*










Quarterback sneak time!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Let's go for a 70 yard FG guys!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Niners should have tried a FG with Akers. He would probably have gotten it.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

OK, if we have to punt here, hopefully we pin them deep and get a safety.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> If this were the Falcons, they'd go for it.












"1 yard? No problem."


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Can they just keep playing for fun...


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I love how Hoculi is explaining it with a tone that says "Stop booing me. Its the right call you fucks"

EDIT: Eli is going to be sore tomorrow.


----------



## brian8448

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli is taking a beating


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I think we're going into 47 overtime. The Niners will starting punting on third downs. Manning's forehead will continue to grow. The game will end with the ref catching the ball in the endzone and then being confused will hand a player the ball resulting in that team to win. There will then be a penalty of excessive celebration that will be handed down to team and will be enforced during the next games.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If Manning gets hit anymore we will have to get him a Purple Heart.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*










No idea how Eli doesn't look closer to this.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This offensive line is horrendous.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Goddamn it! Another sack! OK, we need an awesome Punt here.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

this o-line is sad. no pretection


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

HAHA! Justin Smith...Eli want to restart...


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

GIANTS BALL!!!! :lmao


----------



## Champ

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

lol giants recover


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Game over.


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

that guy is a deadman


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Man I'm loving this game. All these turnovers/mistakes are being magnified even more now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

or it will end with a fumble on a punt.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

SPECIAL TEAMS TURNOVERS FOR THE FUCKING WIN!!!!


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

game set match


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Team of destiny.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

FUMBLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sadbkjfgvajsfvbjo;easdf/jnbaedfnbklsdnbjlnsdafjbadj;fb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS ROOK!!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

THE GIANTS GOT THE BALL!!! WOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Two guys fired today for the Niners.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Devin Thomas with two fumble recoveries on special teams. He's going to be the new David Tyree.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Kyle Williams is gonna be future endeavored tomorrow. That's two kicks returns he fucked up


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

You guys should know Tynes is gonna pull a Cundiff just to keep the fun going.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

gets as close as you can. no kick is a gimme. ask Cundiff


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Stop fucking around Couglin, take the FG.


----------



## Aid

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



abrown0718 said:


> Kyle Williams is gonna be future endeavored tomorrow. That's two kicks returns he fucked up


At least he'll go out knowing that he is the MVP for New York.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

would laugh my ass off if he slipped and the snap was fumbled.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Kyle Williams better hope i never lay eyes on him. I would be going to jail


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Oh shit, this is almost exactly Cundiff's yardage he missed. This is like destiny I think.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Smart get that guy thinking way too much..


----------



## Alicenchains

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

rematch


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

REMATCH!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Pats/Giants rematch ehh.

Unfortunately this one will have a different result......I hope.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli's going to do it again!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

THE KICK IS GOOD AND THE GIANTS ARE GOING TO THE GODDAMN SUPER BOWL!!!!!!


GIANTS VS. PATRIOTS II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO!!!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

This team limped into the playoffs, damn you EAGLES...DAMN YOU! Next year I want WINNERS!


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Pats/Giants rematch ehh.
> 
> Unfortunately this one will have a different result......I hope.


You'll need a better performance from Brady and considering you have to play a really good QB in the playoffs so far you might have a lot of trouble with you defense.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli avenged the Saints. That was fantastic. So glad I can actually root for a team in the Super Bowl.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I have a feeling the Harbaugh family will try to avoid the Super Bowl with all their might this year.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Such a shame. The 49ers are a better team.

Pats will win the SB fairly easily.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

G-MEN! NFC CHAMPS! ELIte FUCKING MANNING!

SUP HATERS!


----------



## brian8448

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

One thing about this rematch... neither team looks as strong as they did going in the first time. I have the Pats winning this time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

It's a shame that two great defenses lost today. Niners/Ravens would have been incredible in the defensive aspect. Now we just need Eli to win and become the GOAT.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Celebrate now, get drunk now G-men..reality hits when Brady tears your defense apart.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Huganomics said:


> Such a shame. The 49ers are a better team.
> 
> Pats will win the SB fairly easily.





ho ho inc said:


> This team limped into the playoffs, damn you EAGLES...DAMN YOU! Next year I want WINNERS!


be mad :lmao


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Oh the irony, before the season starts Eli says he belongs in the same category as Brady and now he's got his chance.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Huganomics said:


> Such a shame. *The 49ers are a better team.*
> 
> Pats will win the SB fairly easily.


They are? could have fooled me.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



-Mystery- said:


> Oh the irony, before the season starts Eli says he belongs in the same category as Brady and now he's got his chance.


Tbf, he beats Brady, he'll be the best QB going into next season. Not better than Brady or Peyton overall in his career, but fuck it. He beat Rodgers, he beat the Niners' incredible defense, he had a record with fourth quarter TDs this season, and he'll be the superbowl champion.


----------



## Champ

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

glad we're going to face the giants. it's personal.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

If Eli wins, he's hands down the best QB out of that 2004 class and as a Steelers fan, I have no problem admitting that.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Do it for the Eagles, NFC East those fans hate to see a team in their division have success.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli is the only QB to ever win 5 road playoff games. That stat alone elevates him above his brother in post season play.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Cruz doing the SALSA! what a beast.


----------



## DH

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Eli > Peyton.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Eli is the only QB to ever win 5 road playoff games. That stat alone elevates him above his brother in post season play.


Wow, is that true? That's truly remarkable.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I'm pissed. I will post up my thoughts later tonight when I'm calmed down. I don't want to go on a shoot promo to all the members here.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



DH said:


> Eli > Peyton.


lolno


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> Wow, is that true? That's truly remarkable.


That's what Fox just said. I only assume they're right. I had to rewind it, because yeah, it's remarkable.

Looked it up. He beat Staubach's mark. Staubach has won 5 road playoff games too, but he didn't start one of them so it doesn't count officially.


----------



## DH

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Huganomics said:


> lolno


lolyes. Well actually Stafford > Eli > Peyton, but it still applies.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



Instant Karma said:


> Wow, is that true? That's truly remarkable.


Yeah. Dallas, Green Bay x 2, San Francisco, and Tampa Bay.


----------



## antoniomare007

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I knew Kyle returning kicks in this weather was gonna be dangerous, but let's not forget how the ofense couldn't do shit besides 3 fucking plays.

It don't matter Niner brethren, this season was espectacular and beat anyone's expectations. Next year we have a horrible schedule (at NE, GB, NYJ for example) so it's gonna be hard as fuck to be back in the 'offs but I have faith that Harbaugh and Baalke wont let us be a 1 season wonder.

Cheers anyways brehs, gotta drown our sorrows with something.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

6 sacks, 12 knockdowns, and 20 hits on Manning. Fucking crazy.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

G FUCKING MEN


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



DH said:


> lolyes. Well actually Stafford > Eli > Peyton, but it still applies.


Change your sig bro, RI is over lol.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



DH said:


> Eli > Peyton.


Only in the playoffs.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Respect to the Niners. They had a hell of a season, and played a hell of a game. Bloodbath.


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I have no desire to watch either of these teams in the Super Bowl. None. At this point I'm more excited about the commercials than I am either the Giants or Patriots.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

mad respect for the 9ers though. you guys were in it til the end. and the 9ers fans i know are taking it well. learn to accept defeat salty ass jets fans.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



DH said:


> lolyes. Well actually Stafford > Eli > Peyton, but it still applies.


Tebow>Ben. Might as well make that a fact.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



GD said:


> mad respect for the 9ers though. you guys were in it til the end. and the 9ers fans i know are taking it well. learn to accept defeat salty ass jets fans.


Niners brutalized Eli. They've got maybe the best defense in the NFC if not the league. They played a hell of a game but the Giants just have that experience factor.


----------



## Stad

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*










MOTHER FUCKING SUPERBOWL!!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Fuck I might have to root for the Giants in another Super Bowl. I got two week to decide.


----------



## Magic

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

You better root for the Giants MrMr. Do you really want to hear the GOAT talk that Brady would receive if he wins?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I am so happy for my Giants right now and I am hoping for the best in two weeks. 


But I can not stress enough how great the 49ers were as a team this year and they deserve all the accolades they got this year. To go from nothing for almost a decade to being a potential Super Bowl team that, had they won tonight, would have completely deserved it. The Niners have nothing to be ashamed of and neither would the Giants had they lost. It was a fantastic game to cap off a great Championship Sunday!!!


----------



## Borias

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



MrMister said:


> Fuck I might have to root for the Giants in another Super Bowl. I got two week to decide.


It's unfortunate when you choose the team you root for because you hate them less than the opponent.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



stadw0n306 said:


> MOTHER FUCKING SUPERBOWL!!


:lmao awesome


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



kobra860 said:


> Only in the playoffs.


Is that Siggas in your sig?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



TripleG said:


> I am so happy for my Giants right now and I am hoping for the best in two weeks.
> 
> 
> But I can not stress enough how great the 49ers were as a team this year and they deserve all the accolades they got this year. To go from nothing for almost a decade to being a potential Super Bowl team that, had they won tonight, would have completely deserved it. The Niners have nothing to be ashamed of and neither would the Giants had they lost. It was a fantastic game to cap off a great Championship Sunday!!!


co-sign. If the Niners won, I'd have rooted hard for them in the SB and it would have been a great turn around story, not only for the Niners franchise, but for Alex Smith.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

*Amazing games today. We couldn't have asked for anything better. Of course the two teams I was rooting for lost, but I expected that. *


----------



## TripleG

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

I also have to say, the last 3 Niners/Giants Playoff Games make for a legendary trilogy of games.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> Is that Siggas in your sig?


Yeah. Funniest guy on youtube.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

^ Yeah that guy is hilarious, have you seen the Walk With My Tits video?

Man the SB is gonna feel like a road game for the Pats.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



notorious_187 said:


> ^ Yeah that guy is hilarious, have you seen the Walk With My Tits video?


That video was epic! lol.


----------



## Demandred

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

Can't wait for the Super Bowl. 5 appearances in 11 years is almost unbelievable. Ready for that 4th ring.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

9ers and giants playoff history continues


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

My thoughts on tonight: gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

So fucking mad. Its not just Kyle Williams though, it was the passing game. It hurt us all year, and it finally bit us in the ass. Alex Smith will never take us to the Super Bowl. End of story. He just can't do the little things. What happens when Eli or Drew Brees feels pressure? He rolls away and throws a good ball. What happens when Alex feels pressure? He gets sacked or throws the ball at someone's feet. And the receivers just couldn't get open at all.

Also I just liked Kyle Williams on FB. trollface.jpg


----------



## Bogey

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



CM Dealer said:


> My thoughts on tonight: gahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!
> 
> So fucking mad. Its not just Kyle Williams though, it was the passing game. It hurt us all year, and it finally bit us in the ass. Alex Smith will never take us to the Super Bowl. End of story. He just can't do the little things. *What happens when Eli or Drew Brees feels pressure? He rolls away and throws a good ball. What happens when Alex feels pressure? He gets sacked or throws the ball at someone's feet. And the receivers just couldn't get open at all.
> *
> Also I just liked Kyle Williams on FB. trollface.jpg


Eli wasn't so great at avoiding the pass rush today and looked sluggish on a couple plays. It frustrated me how many 10 yard sacks he took.It's surprising since Eli is usually great with pressure on him.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

O line also did AWFUL today.


----------



## Bullseye

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*

PATS. Oh man I want some of that sweet revenge. Fuck Eli Manning.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams.*

Alex Smith was horrendous today.

Kyle Williams is a fuckface.


----------



## Rush

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Cundiff fucked up worse tbf


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

I don't give a fuck about the Ravens, though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

9ers gonna be good for years to come


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

That is true. Having the best MLB in the NFL means that the defense should always be in the top ten.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Don't forget JUSTIN SMITH, best lineman in the NFL imo. Guy's an absolute beast, taking on double teams all of the time and still racking up tackles. Plus 2/3s of Aldon's sacks came on plays where Justin stunted and took two blockers, leaving Aldon a lane to the QB.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Aldon Smith is pretty much the next DeMarcus Ware.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Idk, comparing Cundiff's fuck up to that of William's two fuck ups is kinda hard. How the fuck do you screw up two punt returns, one that gives the Giants the lead when they had all the momentum and the other that just lost them the game. I blame the Ravens' lose on Flacco having poor decision making skills on third and one.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Well, I have calmed down from the lost so I can type up my thoughts better now. I'm still mad at the way we lost. It was a gimme and not the "opponent marching down the field" to win the game moment. Darn you Kyle Williams. I have so many things that I need to get off my chest:

-Michael Crabtree, where the hell were you? No, seriously, where were you?

-Why didn't we run the ball more on 1st down? It looked like Gore and Hunter had lots of yards judging from their stats. This was disappointing.

-Dashon Goldson was involved in two passes that could've been intercepted. Except that he knocked into his own teammates which prevented it from happening. Tarrell Brown, I hope you're okay.

-Alex Smith had a Tim Tebow-esque game with his 12-26 for 196 yards and 2 TDs. He even had some nice runs. I just wished he had better options to throw the ball because Vernon Davis was the only guy who showed up.

-Vernon Davis most likely became a household name this postseason with his amazing performance in the two games. He had 4 TDs and over 300 receiving yards. This was the best positive.

-We brutalized Eli Manning with 6 sacks.

-Our defense is legit and I would hate to see many of these leave due to free-agency. I want all of them to stay. I really love this defense. They didn't give up much big plays. They only gave up those 10 points because of the guy with the name of Kyle Williams.

Speaking of Kyle Williams....
-The MVP of the game goes to Kyle Williams. He basically gave the Giants 10 points with his two costly turnovers. He shouldn't have been returning the punts as he looked tentative all night. I don't hate him or wish death upon him like what people are writing on twitter. Poor guy though.

We had this game but the turnovers cost us. Also, we were 1-13 on 3rd down conversions so we shouldn't win like that. I don't want to give too much credit for the Giants though. Their defense played great, Victor Cruz is a beast, and Eli Manning played great but I don't want to cheer for them in the Super Bowl. I could careless about that game now. Screw that.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

1/13 on 3rd down.

Teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrriiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiibbbbbbbbbblllllllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeee.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

^ a sour, salty, 49ers fan

not @ you BOSS


----------



## STUFF

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Fuckin Giants are gonna rip that fakkit Brady's head off of his torso


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



GD said:


> ^ a sour, salty, 49ers fan
> 
> not @ you BOSS


tbf, he's right. Niners were the better team that cost themselves the game. Two fucked up punt returns that lead to scores and two for sure picks that were fucked up by their own player.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



GD said:


> ^ a sour, salty, 49ers fan
> 
> not @ you BOSS


The Giants talked crap all week especially Brandon Jacobs. He didn't do anything in this game either. He fell down on a 4th and 1 attempt. Jerry Rice was right for calling him soft. I wanted to see them lose though. They didn't even march down the field to win the game. It hurt to see how it unfolded but it's okay. All I have to say is that I don't care for this year's Super Bowl game. The media got what they wanted and it is going to be sickening to watch them blow on Brady and Manning's nuts for the next two weeks.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

thank you niners for a great season, cant wait for this new niner dynasty for years to come!

but for now, brady & company..let's do this


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Idk how a Niners fan can want Brady to win. I know the Giants beat you guys, but do you guys really want Brady compared to Montana and have as many rings as him?


----------



## William Murderface

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Has the 49er fans killed Kyle Williams yet?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

I think Kyle Williams, Billy Cundiff, & Lee Evans will enter the witness protection program sometime today.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

The Lee Evans scapegoating is retarded. The defender knocked the ball out. 



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> tbf, he's right. Niners were the better team that cost themselves the game. Two fucked up punt returns that lead to scores and two for sure picks that were fucked up by their own player.


Niners and Giants are pretty evenly matched. Niners just didn't have their QB make many plays. I give Davis all the credit on any big play; how monstrous would this guy be if he had a competent QB? Offensive line needs a bit of work and they need WRs that can get open. The Giants don't have that good of a secondary, average at best, and I don't even remember a WR making a play at all.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

I give the Niners all the credit in the world, but I see Niners fans (minus Mikey) wanna act like bitches.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> tbf, he's right. Niners were the better team that cost themselves the game. Two fucked up punt returns that lead to scores and two for sure picks that were fucked up by their own player.


say what? The Niners d was beastly, but the Giants d played pretty good too, and as good as the Niners d was, Eli was still able to put up over 300 yards and 2 td's on them, and Kyle Williams didn't fuck up two KR. The Giants forced the fumble on the last one.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



MrMister said:


> The Lee Evans scapegoating is retarded. The defender knocked the ball out.


I would agree with that if he had jumped up to catch it and it just got knocked down while his hands were in the air. But he had it right in his gut and was one step away from having a TD. You gotta secure that shit.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



TripleG said:


> I would agree with that if he had jumped up to catch it and it just got knocked down while his hands were in the air. But he had it right in his gut and was one step away from having a TD. You gotta secure that shit.


Cris Carter said the same thing on Mike and Mike this morning. He also broke it down saying Evans shouldn't have tried to turn before he secured the catch and instead should have just secured it and gone limp


----------



## Dallas

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



abrown0718 said:


> say what? The Niners d was beastly, but the Giants d played pretty good too, and as good as the Niners d was, Eli was still able to put up over 300 yards and 2 td's on them, and Kyle Williams didn't fuck up two KR. The Giants forced the fumble on the last one.


He wasn't holding the ball properly on the second which is why it fell out so easily, you can definitely blame Kyle Williams for it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



TripleG said:


> I would agree with that if he had jumped up to catch it and it just got knocked down while his hands were in the air. But he had it right in his gut and was one step away from having a TD. You gotta secure that shit.


He should have finished the play I agree, but it's not like he dropped it. Flacco delivered the ball perfectly. Irvin said the same thing Carter did. My point is not enough credit is given to the defender there.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

still mad.


----------



## Borias

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

I still can't believe I have to pick between the Giants and Patriots to win the SB. Any way we can shuffle in another team, *any* other team?


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



DallasClark said:


> He wasn't holding the ball properly on the second which is why it fell out so easily, you can definitely blame Kyle Williams for it.


Even if he wasn't holding the ball properly, someone still had to knock it out.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Williams/Williams fumble is similar to the Evans/Moore play. Sure the ball carrier didn't handle the ball right, but a defender was there to take advantage. 

Williams being anywhere near the ball when it grazed his knee is inexcusable.



BOSS said:


> still mad.


It's gonna stick with you for awhile. Your team losing in this round is tough to take, especially in a close game they could have won.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

williams fucked up a punt return last week vs the saints too.

how can the dude not understand to run away when if he cannot catch it. ugh.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Idk how a Niners fan can want Brady to win. I know the Giants beat you guys, but do you guys really want Brady compared to Montana and have as many rings as him?


their from 2 different era's, i could care less. it's time for those undeserving giants to get gronked! lol


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Brady is already arguably the greatest of all time (I still say Montana) and he's probably the greatest of this era. If he wins in two weeks, it's pretty indisputable he wears the greatest of this era's crown. We look at stats sure, and Brady's are among the greatest of all time, but we also look at leadership and championships. There is no question Brady is the leader of what is one of the greatest NFL franchises ever. That counts for a ton.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

the rematch will be a repeat


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

GD did you laugh at the shot of Manning with his helmet sideways, chin strap in his mouth, shoulder pads all fucked up?

I did.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Manning got beat the fuck up. Wouldn't be surprised if he's pretty banged up.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



99FELONIEZ said:


> their from 2 different era's, i could care less. it's time for those undeserving giants to get gronked! lol


How are the Giants undeserving?

Oh wait, you mad. :jay2


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

i was going in and shower flacco with praise until i realized he was facing the worst pass defense in the nfl. so if he had done bad then yeah it would have been awful, but he put up the average that every quarterback does against the patriots. i wonder what the ravens will do with him considering he had one good game that was expected but a good defense had him rattled. 

pats should really be lucky that the ravens offense/special teams was defective when the game matter now how bad brady tried to throw it away.

ben is pissed someone took away his lover arians. i guess he figures the new coordinator won't let him change to the only play ben knows which is go deep wallace.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

My worst nightmare part two. After the Christmas eve game I HATE the Giants and their fans. I am rooting for the Pats. I've seen them win three times, it's whatever and plus I want to see Shaun Ellis get a ring.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Regardless of how the Super Bowl ends, The Giants deserve to be there. They found their rhythm late in the season, and they dominated their first two foes in the playoffs, including the top seeded 15-1 Packers. And then they took down the 2nd seeded 49ers in one of the hardest fought games of the year, maybe the hardest. That game alone was baptism by fire to get into the Super Bowl. 

They earned their spot. Anybody who doesn't think the Giants deserve to be there is just blind.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Is the AFC ever going to get other teams to represent it? 10 years of Pats, Colts, Steelers. 

In b4 the Giants sign David Tyree.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



RKO920 said:


> My worst nightmare part two. After the Christmas eve game I HATE the Giants and their fans. I am rooting for the Pats. I've seen them win three times, it's whatever and plus I want to see Shaun Ellis get a ring.


salty jets fan you guys have been bradys bitch for years, if you guys want him to win another ring be my guess. giants fans hate jets fans because they think making it to the afc championship game is an accomplishment. going to the superbowl is an accomplishment, but the only jets fans that would know that are either dead or old.

although i am happy with the rematch because jets fans are miserable.  any jets fan who still thinks new york is a jets town is just lolol


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

I swear, last night as I was going to sleep I kept seeing the 'Lee Evans endzone grab that wasn't' playing on my eyelids. That's going to be a raw spot for a while.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Yesterday was another example of Brady playing like piss against a good defense. Giants are better than the Ravens on both sides of the ball. I don't see Green-Ellis breaking off the bigger runs to save his ass this time. Turnovers gonna kill the Pats.

Eli going for SB win number 2 over Brady.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

The Patriots will win the Bowl. It's just reality, Tom Brady is the man and has been for years now. Learn it, accept it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> The Patriots will win the Bowl. It's just reality, *Tom Brady is the man and has been for years now.* Learn it, accept it.


Is that why it took him 4 years to win another playoff game?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Ravens should have won that game, but they failed to execute when it mattered most. What can you do?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



-Mystery- said:


> Is that why it took him 4 years to win another playoff game?


No, having to lead a shitty team is why it took him 4 years. Lots of great QBs don't even have a Super Bowl ring cuz they were on awful teams. Its not his fault, but no worries, I am confident they will succeed this year.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> No, having to lead a shitty team is why it took him 4 years. Lots of great QBs don't even have a Super Bowl ring cuz they were on awful teams. Its not his fault, but no worries, I am confident they will succeed this year.


Shouldn't he be able to overcome that if he's "the man and has been for years now"?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



-Mystery- said:


> Shouldn't he be able to overcome that if he's "the man and has been for years now"?


Your obvious hate and jealousy of Brady is pathetic. Just accept his greatness and be done with it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

:lmao that is the worst defense ever. His team wasn't even that shit, he still had some of the best receivers and the best offensive line.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> Your obvious hate and jealousy of Brady is pathetic. Just accept his greatness and be done with it.


A. I don't hate Brady.
B. I'm not jealous of Brady.

The fact that you have no viable counter argument humors me. I'm sure your next post will be another meaningless troll bait post. Go ahead now.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but last season Brady blew out the Jets then a month later had his ass handed to him by the same team? Sheer greatness, my friend.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

You're just pissed your team isn't at the Super Bowl. Get over it.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> You're just pissed your team isn't at the Super Bowl. Get over it.


Nah, I accepted that weeks ago. 

You're just pissed your team doesn't have 6 rings. :jordan2


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

I think he's pissed because Eli is about to smack them around again and make Brady cry.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



-Mystery- said:


> Nah, I accepted that weeks ago.
> 
> You're just pissed your team doesn't have 6 rings. :jordan2


Actually, MY fave team is the Dallas Cowboys, America's team. And yeah, they suck right now, but they have sucked before and always make a huge comeback. But I also admire Brady, one of the greatest QBs of all time. Win-win for me, and by the way, Brady isn't done yet, no telling how many rings he'll have when its all over.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

This isn't 1995 anymore, Cowboys aren't America's team. Exit the 90s, Bischoff.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



-Mystery- said:


> This isn't 1995 anymore, Cowboys aren't America's team. Exit the 90s, Bischoff.


See, people like you are whats wrong with sports. You only root for teams when they win. Pathetic. A real fan sticks by his team no matter what. Cowboys sucked when they started and they sucked before their comeback in the late 80s. They will be great again, but go ahead and kiss whatever teams ass is winning right now, you're not a true fan anyway.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



Killswitch Stunner said:


> See, people like you are whats wrong with sports. You only root for teams when they win. Pathetic. A real fan sticks by his team no matter what. Cowboys sucked when they started and they sucked before their comeback in the late 80s. They will be great again, but go ahead and kiss whatever teams ass is winning right now, you're not a true fan anyway.


That has nothing to do with the Cowboys not being America's team anymore. Care to take another crack at it?


----------



## Killswitch Stunner

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

No, I'm done with you. No point in arguing with a kid who knows jack about being loyal to his own teams. If I had known I was talking to a kid, I wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

:lmao

Why you so mad, son?


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



-Mystery- said:


> How are the Giants undeserving?
> 
> Oh wait, you mad. :jay2


yeeee, its whatever now.. im hopin the pats finally take em out


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



-Mystery- said:


> How are the Giants undeserving?
> 
> Oh wait, you mad. :jay2


yeeee, its whatever now.. im hopin the pats finally take em out


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

I love it when we're the underdogs.


----------



## TheAmazingChamp

*OMG Baltimore Raven's RAGING over LOSING 50 Dollars*

Check this video out NOW it's a Baltimore Raven's FAN RAGING over LOSSING his 50 dollars because he picked the Raven's to win: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dj7SPnT_2XY&feature=socblog_ti


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

Giants defeated every team in the playoffs that they lost to in the regular season,so the pats will probably win this.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

The majority of people think the Giants are gonna win.

So like I said, I love it when the Pats are underdogs.


----------



## wildx213

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

The worst possible Super Bowl is going to happen...AGAIN. I guess this is the life of a Jet fan.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

I think if Brady plays like he did against the Ravens then the Patriots lose.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*

If Manning plays like he did vs the 49ers, the Giants lose.

Neither winning QB was impressive. 

I'll take the Pats, though.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



TripleG said:


> Regardless of how the Super Bowl ends, The Giants deserve to be there. They found their rhythm late in the season, and they dominated their first two foes in the playoffs, including the top seeded 15-1 Packers. And then they took down the 2nd seeded 49ers in one of the hardest fought games of the year, maybe the hardest. That game alone was baptism by fire to get into the Super Bowl.
> 
> They earned their spot. Anybody who doesn't think the Giants deserve to be there is just blind.


Whoever doubts the Giants is probably looking at their 9-7 record. They really should have won at least once against the Redskins and definitely should have beaten the Seahawks. 

Apart from that though they might have had the toughest stretch in the league facing the Patriots, Saints, Packers, and 49ers, even the Eagles are a team that always gives them trouble. 


Killswitch Stunner said:


> No, having to lead a shitty team is why it took him 4 years. Lots of great QBs don't even have a Super Bowl ring cuz they were on awful teams. Its not his fault, but no worries, I am confident they will succeed this year.


Tom Brady has always had a good to great team to work with. I really didn't like him the first 5 years of his career because of that. The teams from '01-'05 had some pretty good defenses which was usually the edge between the Pats and a team like the Colts. 


notorious_187 said:


> The majority of people think the Giants are gonna win.
> 
> So like I said, I love it when the Pats are underdogs.


The Giants have more momentum but I see the game as more even than that. The knock on the Patriots is that they slaughtered an overachieving Broncos team and barely won against the bungling Ravens. Neither of whom have strong quarterbacks.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Four games in a row I've rooted against the giants and they've won every game. Fuck you Eli :side: No idea who i want to win the superbowl to be honest.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



-Mystery- said:


> This isn't 1995 anymore, Cowboys aren't America's team. Exit the 90s, Bischoff.


The Cowboys were never America's team. They're just an overrated team with too much hype and people from places like ESPN constantly kissing their butts.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



Bogey said:


> Whoever doubts the Giants is probably looking at their 9-7 record. They really should have won at least once against the Redskins and definitely should have beaten the Seahawks.
> 
> Apart from that though they might have had the toughest stretch in the league facing the Patriots, Saints, Packers, and 49ers, even the Eagles are a team that always gives them trouble.
> 
> Tom Brady has always had a good to great team to work with. I really didn't like him the first 5 years of his career because of that. The teams from '01-'05 had some pretty good defenses which was usually the edge between the Pats and a team like the Colts.
> 
> The Giants have more momentum but I see the game as more even than that. The knock on the Patriots is that they slaughtered an overachieving Broncos team and barely won against the bungling Ravens. Neither of whom have strong quarterbacks.


 Patriots have a ton of momentum too. they've won ten straight games


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



kobra860 said:


> The Cowboys were never America's team. They're just an overrated team with too much hype and people from places like ESPN constantly kissing their butts.


Nah, they were in the 90s when they were running shit.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



-Mystery- said:


> Nah, they were in the 90s when they were running shit.


60s and 70s too. Maybe it's just a southern thing but I know plenty of older people who used to be Cowboys fans who have refused to cheer for them since Jerry Jones fired Tom Landry which is a testament to how huge they were back in the day.

They're still the most popular team in the NFL though I'm pretty sure.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I think it mostly has to do with how he fired Landry. Landry was a god in that part of the country. It's weird because my mom says that's the reason she doesn't like the Cowboys even though as far as I know she never lived down south.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



-Mystery- said:


> Nah, they were in the 90s when they were running shit.


No they just had a bunch of bandwagon fans. A bunch of fools bought into the hype.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: Fuck you Kyle Williams. You too, Alex Smith.*



WCW said:


> 60s and 70s too. Maybe it's just a southern thing but I know plenty of older people who used to be Cowboys fans who have refused to cheer for them since Jerry Jones fired Tom Landry which is a testament to how huge they were back in the day.
> 
> *They're still the most popular team in the NFL though I'm pretty sure.*


http://articles.latimes.com/2011/dec/23/sports/la-sp-1224-nfl-saturday-20111224



kobra860 said:


> No they just had a bunch of bandwagon fans. A bunch of fools bought into the hype.


Bandwagon or not, they were still the most popular team in America in the 90s.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

A year ago it was Dallas. Dallas has remained constant among the most popular teams despite being mediocre at best. The Green Bay resurgence is just the bandwagon effect. New England could surge atop the poll if they win the Super Bowl. Dallas will still be there as always.

Did you also catch that Dallas is also the most hated team? Divisive team those Dallas Cowboys. Dallas = ratings even when they suck because people despise them.

There's a Harris poll that states Dallas is still number 1, but it was taken a months prior to this LA Times bit. Fact is, they draw despite sucking. The bandwagon effect would favor them even more if they could still win Super Bowls.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Dallas is like the Yankee's you either like them or hate them.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> A year ago it was Dallas. Dallas has remained constant among the most popular teams despite being mediocre at best. The Green Bay resurgence is just the bandwagon effect. New England could surge atop the poll if they win the Super Bowl. Dallas will still be there as always.
> 
> Did you also catch that Dallas is also the most hated team? Divisive team those Dallas Cowboys. Dallas = ratings even when they suck because people despise them.
> 
> There's a Harris poll that states Dallas is still number 1, but it was taken a months prior to this LA Times bit. Fact is, they draw despite sucking. The bandwagon effect would favor them even more if they could still win Super Bowls.


Steelers and Cowboys will forever be the only 2 teams that could suck and still be among the most popular teams in the league.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

We agree there Mystery.


----------



## The Absolute

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Patriots benefited from having a weak schedule (most of the teams they won against this year were under .500). That's the ONLY reason they got to the playoffs this year. By rights, this should be a Ravens vs. Packers game. Oh well.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

arians is in talk with the cardiac cards. i can't seem to catch a break. arians will turn SKELTON into a human, which isn't right. 

arizona also needs to stop being the steelers graveyard. they take staffs and players.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



The Absolute said:


> Patriots benefited from having a weak schedule (most of the teams they won against this year were under .500). That's the ONLY reason they got to the playoffs this year. By rights, this should be a Ravens vs. Packers game. Oh well.


they would have made it regardless, but the funny thing is that they only have beaten ONE plus 500 team this whole year. Idc if Pats win it or not this year, but Brady shouldn't be considered GOAT if they do win. I like how no one brings that up though.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

For what it's worth the Bronco's where plus 500 when they were beaten by the Pats the first time.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

that doesn't really matter. in the season they were 500 and after that loss they 500 so they really don't count. Getting them in their first round was probably the best thing that could have happened to them.

Winning one +500 matchup and getting into the Superbowl is ridiculous.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Christ UDK you're making such a big deal out of Brady being a potential 'GOAT' with a 4th ring. Didn't know that random peoples opinions mattered that much to you.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Well I enjoy watching NFL network and other sports shows, and if he wins I'll probably have to hear that discussion a lot throughout the offseason and next season and for the rest of his career.

That and I hate the Patriots.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Brady's a potential GOAT without the 4th ring.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Records hardly matter. There is very little difference between a 6-10, 8-8, and 13-3 team. The only thing a record is good for is winning your division and getting into the playoffs, and the seeding of the brackets. Once you're there, records become totally meaningless. If the Patriots would've faced a few more teams over .500, they may have won or lost, but they'd still have won the East and they'd still be in the Super Bowl most likely. It's pointless conjecture however.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

doesnt matter how you get there, getting there is an accomplishment as is. its quite obvious the gmen had a tougher post season schedule to get there but at the end of the day, the patriots are in the superbowl and they beat out everyone in the afc.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



TKOK! said:


> Patriots have a ton of momentum too. they've won ten straight games


They probably do but winning like that is almost expected of them. I see them as favorites going into the Super Bowl. The Falcons game was a toss up, but the Giants took care of 2 teams few people saw them winning against. As a Giants fan I feel they got the luck of the draw against the 49ers. I couldn't see them getting past the Saints in the dome.


MrMister said:


> Records hardly matter. There is very little difference between a 6-10, 8-8, and 13-3 team. The only thing a record is good for is winning your division and getting into the playoffs, and the seeding of the brackets. Once you're there, records become totally meaningless. If the Patriots would've faced a few more teams over .500, they may have won or lost, but they'd still have won the East and they'd still be in the Super Bowl most likely. It's pointless conjecture however.


One of the reasons the NFL is so popular is how much talent is spread among the teams. That and the short schedule mean any team is dangerous in the playoffs. Regular season records still tell somewhat of a story though. The .500 and under teams usually have problems with penalties and fundamentals among other things.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> How are the Giants undeserving?
> 
> Oh wait, you mad. :jay2





GD said:


> salty jets fan you guys have been bradys bitch for years, if you guys want him to win another ring be my guess. giants fans hate jets fans because they think making it to the afc championship game is an accomplishment. going to the superbowl is an accomplishment, but the only jets fans that would know that are either dead or old.
> 
> although i am happy with the rematch because jets fans are miserable.  any jets fan who still thinks new york is a jets town is just lolol





ItsWhatIdo said:


> Yesterday was another example of Brady playing like piss against a good defense. Giants are better than the Ravens on both sides of the ball. I don't see Green-Ellis breaking off the bigger runs to save his ass this time. Turnovers gonna kill the Pats.
> 
> Eli going for SB win number 2 over Brady.














notorious_187 said:


> I love it when we're the underdogs.


is that why you're favored by 3.5 by Vegas?



BOSS said:


> *If Manning plays like he did vs the 49ers, the Giants lose.
> 
> Neither winning QB was impressive.*
> 
> I'll take the Pats, though.


316 and 2 TD's while getting BODIED all day in shitty weather against, imo, the best D in the league wasn't a good game? 

:no: don't be that guy, Mickey


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Why do people always bring up what Vegas is doing?

When is Vegas ever right?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Giants are not better than the Ravens on D. They'll have to play like teh Ravens did on defense, but they are not better than them. Giants' D should get some lessons on how to handle the no huddle offense from the MASTER of it Peyton Manning, Brady does piss poor job of it compared to Peyton.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> Why do people always bring up what Vegas is doing?
> 
> When is Vegas ever right?


doesn't matter it'f they're right. you're still the favorites.



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Giants are not better than the Ravens on D. They'll have to play like teh Ravens did on defense, but they are not better than them. Giants' D should get some lessons on how to handle the no huddle offense from the MASTER of it Peyton Manning, Brady does piss poor job of it compared to Peyton.


Giants front 4>Ravens front 4

Ravens LB and DB>Giants LB and DB


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Wow we're the favorites by a group of gamblers in Las Vegas. They definitely represent the majority of Americans.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco

*Re: Alex 'I got VD' Smith vs 'Can't spell Elite w/o ELI' Eli Manning (NFL Thread)*



eyebrowmorroco said:


> Patriots will defeat Giants in the Super Bowl. Mark it down.


 Four teams left? That’s how you tip. It’s all already written.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



> Yesterday was another example of Brady playing like piss against a good defense.


what? 



> Brady does piss poor job of it compared to Peyton.


:lmao


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I dont see why you are laughing at it. Peyton has mastered the no huddle offense, it is HIS offense, that is how they operate. Brady has used it for what, a year? Manning does does a better job of running that offense even with far worse receivers, that is no shot at Brady, but it's true.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

if mannings is better its barely better and manning has had better weapons than brady for the majority of his time doing the no huddle so i have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The Ravens are blaming the Patriots' scoreboard for the missed kick. 

:hmm: SPYGATE 2.0


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

ravens always blame something. i did actually say something close to that. i said the kicker was looking at the big screen when he preparing for his kick.

steelers are planning on hiring in house. with a guy who ran the spread in college, won't necessarily mean he'll do it here b/c he's been stuck with the doomed run more philosophy. but it still have fans mad especially those. the running thing worries me b/c it might make the steelers be stupid enough to waste a pick on a running back.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> Wow we're the favorites by a group of gamblers in Las Vegas. They definitely represent the majority of Americans.


Gambling is a pretty big thing in America, so yeah.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

uh yeah, I did not think that Eli was that impressive. Especially if you consider that he couldn't drive the ball when the Giants needed him to. 

Fortunate turnovers in the 49ers half lead to 10 points. Without them, Eli ain't doing shit, the 49ers walk away with a win.

316? on 32/58. Meh. Don't be that homer.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> Wow we're the favorites by a group of gamblers in Las Vegas. They definitely represent the majority of Americans.


Do you understand how these lines are determined?


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

What gives you the impression that the Giants are favorites? 

I've seen plenty for the Pats in this game so far.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> if mannings is better its barely better and manning has had better weapons than brady for the majority of his time doing the no huddle so i have no idea what you're talking about.


He is by far better in the no huddle. Brady is not even remotely close. 

Gronk, Wes Welker, Hernadez, Deion Branch, and Ocho(he doesn't even use him which just go to show how good their receiving group is) is far better than ANY receiving group Manning has had throughout his career.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Gronk, Wes Welker, Hernadez, Deion Branch, and Ocho(he doesn't even use him which just go to show how good their receiving group is) is far better than ANY receiving group Manning has had throughout his career.


lol they would do anything for ocho to play. wtf are you talking about? and branch is good once every 2-3 games. the top 3 are great but wayne/harrison is better than what new england has and addai when he was healthy is better than bjge and woodhead. they try so hard to play ridley b/c they know their rbs aren't good but he has a tendency to fumble so he doesn't play.

if you really think a bunch of guys that get open mostly short and in the middle of the field and get most of their yards on yac is better than two top 5 wrs in the last 10 years than i really don't know what to say.

wayne/clark/collie/garcon when indy went to the sb vs NO is at worst just as good as new englands too.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

To even suggest Wayne is one of the top 5 receivers in the last 10 is completely ignorant. Even Harrison was made to look better with Manning throwing to him, he was no doubt a great receiver, but Manning made him better than he was. And even if it was true that Wayne was as great as you say he was, there is no way that at his peak that Harrison was still that good, Wayne became a great receiver for Manning at the same time that Harrison started to regress.

Fits, Andrea, Calvin, Moss, Harrison, and others are all better than Wayne. He isn't even close to top 5.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Prime Marvin Harrison, Reggie Wayne & Dallas Clark with prime Edgerrin James at running back is way better offensive weapons than what Brady has this season.

All Brady has is Welker, GRONK, and Hernandez. Ocho sucks, Branch isn't a big factor and the run game is average at best.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Harrison was in his prime before Wayne got good. 

Clark isn't that good. Not at all, he had one good season and even then he wasn't like Gronk at getting himself open. Manning would have to squeeze the ball into tight coveraes to get him the ball. He was good at YAC because he could break some tackles, but he was never good at getting himself open.

Manning made Stokley, Garcon, and Collie 1000 receivers, he has made his receivers look better than they actually are since he came into the league.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Harrison and Wayne aren't top 5 in the last 10 years.

For the record, gimme Moss, Fitz, A.Johnson, Holt, and probably Smith in the last 10 years. Harrison is close to top 5 (maybe like 6 or 7), but in no reality is Wayne a top 5 WR in the last 10 years.


----------



## Brye

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Game should be fucking awesome, imo.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

i love how every colts receiver that is good is b/c of manning and every NE receiver is just good and it has nothing to do with brady.

i actually forgot about holt so i would say wayne is 6th. he's been better than andre for longer. calvin has been really good for 3 years. no way he's better than a guy who's been great for 8.

to suggest harrison isn't a top 5 guy just doesn't make sense at all. steve smith being better than harrison is hysterical. 4 seasons over 100 catches, 3 seasons over 1500 yards, 8 seasons over 10 tds is totally not top 5 in the decade. smiths done each of these things once in the same year.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> i love how every colts receiver that is good is b/c of manning and every NE receiver is just good and it has nothing to do with brady.
> 
> i actually forgot about holt so i would say wayne is 6th. he's been better than andre for longer. calvin has been really good for 3 years. no way he's better than a guy who's been great for 8.


Brady made his receivers look good through his early years, he had some shit receivers back then, but he also had a great defense.

Brady does not at all make Welker, Gronk, or Hernadez look good. Every game I've seen of the Pats in the last two years show those three receivers getting themselves open for easy passes as well as the Pats' o line giving Brady forever in the pocket to make a throw.

I love how you actually think players like Wayne, Garcon, Collie, and Clark are great, Wayne is, but the others aren't even close. Clark is a bum on another team, Garcon is just a big play guy that does little else, and Collie wouldn't be nearly as good. Manning has made these guys look great for years, they aren't players that can separate themselves from those that are defending them.

Calvin is far better than Wayne and so is Andrea. Look at who is throwing to them and yet they have continued to dominate. If Wayne was as good as you're implying than the Colts would have been trying as hard as possible to resign Wayne, but they dont even seem that interested, and not just because Manning may be on the way out.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Brady made his receivers look good through his early years, he had some shit receivers back then, but he also had a great defense.
> 
> Brady does not at all make Welker, Gronk, or Hernadez look good. Every game I've seen of the Pats in the last two years show those three receivers getting themselves open for easy passes as well as the Pats' o line giving Brady forever in the pocket to make a throw.
> 
> I love how you actually think players like Wayne, Garcon, Collie, and Clark are great, Wayne is, but the others aren't even close. Clark is a bum on another team, Garcon is just a big play guy that does little else, and Collie wouldn't be nearly as good. Manning has made these guys look great for years, they aren't players that can separate themselves from those that are defending them.
> 
> Calvin is far better than Wayne and so is Andrea. Look at who is throwing to them and yet they have continued to dominate. If Wayne was as good as you're implying than the Colts would have been trying as hard as possible to resign Wayne, but they dont even seem that interested, and not just because Manning may be on the way out.


yea b/c being 34 years old next season has nothing to do with them wanting to sign him or not. 

you should watch more new england games if you think he throws to wide open receivers all the time. 

calvins been great for 3 years. andre johnson has 4 great years even if he has never even caught 10 tds in a season. they don't continue to "dominate". being better right now doesn't make them better than a guy who was great for 7 years


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Do you think Harrison puts up the same numbers with Delhomme and whoever else the Panthers had at QB?


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> Do you think Harrison puts up the same numbers with Delhomme and whoever else the Panthers had at QB?


not as good as with manning obv but i don't see why he wouldn't have been better than smith in the same situation.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I think Smith's the more talented WR of the two so obviously I think he would've been better with Manning throwing to him than Harrison was. However, if I had to rank them, I'd say Smith at 5 and Harrison at 6. It'd be close though, but I'd certainly take Moss, Fitz, A.Johnson, and Holt over Harrison no questions asked.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

i don't buy for a second that andre or holt are better than harrison and i'd continue to argue wayne is better than andre but this argument is going nowhere so i'll just leave it at agree to disagree.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Andre has really only had 4 great seasons in the NFL and he's still yet to hit the 10 TD mark. I'd rank Marvin over him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

KingofKings you fail to realize Wayne is only as good as he is and has had this many great seasons because of Manning, not because of his own impressive talents. He is a good receiver,a solid starting one as well, but not a great one. If Schaub was passing to Wayne all these years you could be sure that his numbers wouldn't be nearly as good.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

From 2000 to 2009, Holt had the most receptions and yards of any WR. 

Other than Moss, Johnson is arguably the most gifted WR to come into the league in the last 10 years and he had to deal with David Carr for the majority of his career.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Andre's spent more years with Matt Schaub at QB than he has with Carr at QB.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

He's spent 4 seasons with both. 

I don't really count this season because both of them were hurt and didn't play much together.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Ok but Andre's spent the majority of his prime with Matt, he was still fairly young with Carr. He only had like one prime season with Carr.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Andre's played virtually the same amount of games with Carr that he was with Schaub. I recant my earlier statement because it's basically even. 

It's no surprise Andre's production (yards and TDs) increased once Carr was shown the door. Partly because he was entering his prime and partly because his QB wasn't spending the majority of the game on his ass.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yes you have a good point, the QB change did make a difference.

Long story short back to the original topic, I still rank Marvin ahead of Andre, but Andre ahead of Reggie.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Harrison is a top 10 all time WR. What is going on in this thread? You don't get 14K+ yards on just having a great QB.

If he's top 10 all time, he's easily top 5 of this era/last 10 years.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I don't know either MrMr.

Wait, someone said Reggie Wayne was top 5 best in the last decade?

Marvin, Torry, Fitzgerald, Moss, and the 5th spot in my list is between T.O. and Reggie. This is in no particular order btw.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I never said he wasn't, but Wayne certainly isn't.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Wayne has been pretty damn good too. I do admit it's hard to gauge a WRs worth since they're so dependent on the QB.

Some are obvious though and Harrison fits that bill.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> Other than Moss, Johnson is arguably the most gifted WR to come into the league in the last 10 years and he had to deal with David Carr for the majority of his career.


Physically I'd say Megatron is more gifted then Andre.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Here's a fun fact. Every team that's beaten Matt Ryan in the playoffs has gone on to the Super Bowl. :hmm:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

:lmao

Matt Ryan is the key to the Superbowl.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

sanchez has pulled that off i think and i think flacco has too


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> :lmao
> 
> Matt Ryan is the key to the Superbowl.


No doubt. Maybe the divisions will be reshuffled and the Falcons will end up in the AFC >___>


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



IMPULSE said:


> sanchez has pulled that off i think and i think flacco has too


Sanchez was in the two afc championship games in his first two years, obviously the team that beats him will go to the Superbowl.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

everyone knows that. 

the scoreboard and chaos on the ravens sideline has to be one of the biggest coaches blunders and hilarious things in recent history. all john had to do was call a timeout and they wouldn't have to rush their missing person's rescue mission on cundiff and he wouldn't have to set up so fast when he apparently wasn't ready.

ben is still salty about arians.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

That isn't John's fault. If a kicker can't do that then he is a bum, it wasn't a hard kick and there wasn't really anything wrong with the hold.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

it was john's fault when everything that occurred was explained and the tense situation could have been more relaxed if he called the time out. kickers are creatures of habit and cundiff routine was thrown off and it's really the team fault for not being able to find their kicker in a timely fashion. putting his kicker in that position is john's fault and is hilarious since he's a special team coach.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

He probably didn't want to be the next Jason Garret.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

steeler fans would have called for tomlin head if this happened. they already make weekly complaints about his challenges or lack of and his horrible time management. it's also amazing that ben doesn't know how to manage the clock this late in the career.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

"Another win over the Pats would give Eli Manning more Super Bowl wins than Peyton. Would that elevate him past big bro? "

Main headline on yahoo right now :lmao

EVEN YAHOO IS TROLLING COLTS FANS.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

colts fans deserve it


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Colts hired Pagano. I'm so glad. Ravens need to find themselves another Greg Mattison instead of Pagano's.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



GD said:


> colts fans deserve it


why?

It's not like we're like Jets' fans.


I don't know how good of a coach Pagano will be, but at least we got a defensive minded coach that won't run the tampa 2 and let the other team go all the way down the field late in games with absolutely zero chance of stopping them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Cover/Tampa 2 can still work but like any defense you have to have the right personnel. Chicago runs a ton of Tampa 2 and they're one of the best defenses in the league. Of course they have the secondary and LBs to run it, along with Peppers to get the pressure. MIKE is critical for this scheme to work, and you have to have sound safety play (obviously you need QB pressure too, but this is a given).

Indy just sucks. It's not the scheme at all, but lack of execution.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I realize Tampa 2 works, which is why it has been successful in the past, but like you said, we didn't have the personnel. We got pressure from Dwight and Mathis, but it wouldn't be quick enough because someone could get open in the middle for a 10 yard gain every single time. I honestly hated watching us try to play that scheme and just fail so hard and yet not stop.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

LOL you replaced DH? Trolled hard.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> LOL you replaced DH? Trolled hard.


I quit (fuck vbookie). 

LOLCOWBOYS :side:


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

He was mad that they disrespected him as a mafia mod so he quit vbookie. 

It's going to be sad seeing Peyton go, I feel sorry for him as well, misses one season after leading us to the playoffs for over a decade and is now basically getting forced to leave the Colts whether it be retirement or a trade. I still hope he can get another ring before he retires, which could be possible if he joins a team with a good defense.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Peyton to Dolphins please.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

To 49ers please.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

You were going to be removed anyway DH lol. I could show you screen shots to prove it but it doesn't much matter. 

Why would the 49ers want to give up on Smith after he got them to the NFC championship? I would have understood every year of his career until this year but I don't understand why now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

He failed hard in the NFC championship game, that's why, and with Peyton I honestly don't think they would have lost a game this year. A healthy Peyton that is. I wouldn't give up on him either though, he show improvement this year.

Pretty sure there is no way for them to get him though, no cap and I doubt they want to trade a bunch of picks/players to get him.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Manning is going to end up in Arizona and finally give Larry Fitzgerald the Quarterback he deserves.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

DH I can always tell when you're mad because you bring up the COWBOYS.

@Aid180: Kurt Warner was kinda a big deal.



JM said:


> You were going to be removed anyway DH lol. I could show you screen shots to prove it but it doesn't much matter.
> 
> Why would the 49ers want to give up on Smith after he got them to the NFC championship? I would have understood every year of his career until this year but I don't understand why now.


Because he was a large reason they lost that game. They converted one 3rd down? It'd be forgivable if he hadn't sucked his entire career up until this year. The defense they have won't last forever. They have to get a QB that won't disappear in the biggest games.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Larry will probably drop the first 15 passes thrown his way as he's not used to good passes thrown hard at his chest.

I understand Alex sucked in the game but he's not the first guy to suck in a playoff game. The strides he took this year are immense. I just don't see the point in throwing that away for an extremely temporary option at quarterback.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



JM said:


> You were going to be removed anyway DH lol. I could show you screen shots to prove it but it doesn't much matter.
> 
> Why would the 49ers want to give up on Smith after he got them to the NFC championship? I would have understood every year of his career until this year but I don't understand why now.


Cool story. The funny part is the new Mafia 'mod' hasn't posted in a week (symbolic, I held section together, etc.).

And Mister, I bring the Cowboys up because I can't help myself. I just can't ignore how awful they are ;D


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> DH I can always tell when you're mad because you bring up the COWBOYS.
> 
> *@Aid180: Kurt Warner was kinda a big deal.*
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was a large reason they lost that game. They converted one 3rd down? It'd be forgivable if he hadn't sucked his entire career up until this year. The defense they have won't last forever. They have to get a QB that won't disappear in the biggest games.


True. But sadly, that was only for about three seasons. 2010 and 2011 haven't been kind to a great receiver that isn't getting any younger. Those seasons with Warner as the starter were great.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Oh I'm not sold they should give up on him yet either; just stating why I think some Niners fans feel the way they do. He has no legit number 1 WR. None of the WRs can do anything after the catch. Shit they can't even run a route that is past the line to gain. Really if they could get a playmaker at WR, that opens up a lot for Vernon Davis. Crabtree could be a decent number 2 WR.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

They should get Reggie Wayne, he'll probably be the best receiver in the market and I doubt the Colts resign him unless they want Luck to have a legit number one receiver instead of just Collie/Garcon.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Dwayne Bowe and Vincent Jackson will likely be free agents as well. One of them could end up with San Francisco.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Bowe is the one I'd want the most if I was a Niner fan.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I see Peyton landing in a place nobody is really talking about, Seattle. Top 10 defense in the league, top 5 back in the league, a solid o-line, and a solid set of targets (Williams, a healthy Rice, and Miller).


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Bucs should hire marty schottenheimer even if he is 69.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Hmmm

Yeah Seattle immediately becomes a legit threat with Peyton Manning. Assuming Manning can still play of course.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'd give Alex Smith a year or 2. I trust him after what a great season the niners had. Still hoping to see what Jim Harbaugh can pull out of his ass to get Andrew Luck though. More importantly imo we need 1 or 2 consistent WR's & including Kyle Williams, i still believe in that kid


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Peyton is Seattle is intriguing. Jacksonville could be intriguing as well. Maybe.



DH said:


> Cool story. The funny part is the new Mafia 'mod' hasn't posted in a week (symbolic, I held section together, etc.).
> 
> And Mister, I bring the Cowboys up because I can't help myself. I just can't ignore how awful they are ;D


? 

We didn't name a new mafia mod. Just stop.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> I see Peyton landing in a place nobody is really talking about, Seattle. Top 10 defense in the league, top 5 back in the league, a solid o-line, and a solid set of targets (Williams, a healthy Rice, and Miller).


LOL the words healthy and rice don't belong together, but I do agree he could land anywhere where he thinks he can win a championship(if he is released and not just traded.)

MrMr all teams become a legit threat with a healthy Peyton.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Seeing any good QB at the Jags would be intriguing, they need a number one WR badly though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LOL the words healthy and rice don't belong together, but I do agree he could land anywhere where he thinks he can win a championship(if he is released and not just traded.)
> 
> MrMr all teams become a legit threat with a healthy Peyton.


Not really. Some have no defense. Seattle's D is one of the better up and coming units.

Manning in Seattle is scarier than Manning in Washington or Jacksonville. Ok, he's scarier in Washington but that's just because I'm a Dallas fan.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Peyton doesn't need a number 1 receiver. He makes number one receivers. What matters is on the other side of the ball.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



JM said:


> Peyton is Seattle is intriguing. Jacksonville could be intriguing as well. Maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> We didn't name a new mafia mod. Just stop.


I said 'mod' because BULK is responsible for the section (keep up). There's a thread that needs to be moved to the archives and the opening post of the host thread needs to be updated ... maybe you should go do that.

Seattle w/Manning would be deadly. That division that was actually OK this year would be extremely interesting next year if this were the case.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'll pass. Again, stop. You're coming off as a completely whiny bitch trying to act all "I'm too cool for vBookie". It's just sad man and there was no reason for you to bring it up in this thread.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> LOL the words healthy and rice don't belong together, but I do agree he could land anywhere where he thinks he can win a championship(if he is released and not just traded.)
> 
> MrMr all teams become a legit threat with a healthy Peyton.


Even if Rice isn't healthy, Doug Baldwin emerged as Jackson's top target and Baldwin's only gonna be entering his second season. Peyton could really help mold him. 

I agree though that Peyton isn't going to some place like the Redskins. Peyton isn't taking the job that pays him the most money, he just isn't. I don't think the Jets are gonna abandon Sanchez either. I think a lot of this Sanchez vs Jets nonsense has been blown out of proportion by the media. 

Personally, I see Seattle and Miami as the top destination possibilities for Peyton.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> Not really. Some have no defense. Seattle's D is one of the better up and coming units.
> 
> Manning in Seattle is scarier than Manning in Washington or Jacksonville. Ok, he's scarier in Washington but that's just because I'm a Dallas fan.


Last time i checked he hasn't ever had a defense and Colts have always been a threat and a contender.

Washington would also be a great fit for him though.


Him with the Dolphins or Redskins would be great for rivalaries though. Brady/Peyton two times a year or Manning bowl two times a year would be fun to watch.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Is there really a need to discuss who these teams have as receivers. This guy made Brandon Stokely a 1000 yard receiver.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Scary to me would be Peyton Manning in Minnesota, as a Bears fan. I'm sure that won't happen. Manning with the Jets could really prove to be a powerhouse team.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



JM said:


> I'll pass. Again, stop. You're coming off as a completely whiny bitch trying to act all "I'm too cool for vBookie". It's just sad man and there was no reason for you to bring it up in this thread.


Actually Mister brought it up, but I'll stop so that you don't have a heart attack (how nice of me to be so selfless).


----------



## McQueen

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Aid180 said:


> Scary to me would be Peyton Manning in Minnesota, as a Bears fan. I'm sure that won't happen. Manning with the Jets could really prove to be a powerhouse team.


He would have no one to throw too unless they pick up a good reciever in the off season. Can't rely on Percy "Headache" Harvin, which is a shame for Minny. Minny is gonna suck so bad next season its gonna be hilarious.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> Last time i checked he hasn't ever had a defense and Colts have always been a threat and a contender.
> 
> Washington would also be a great fit for him though.
> 
> 
> Him with the Dolphins or Redskins would be great for rivalaries though. Brady/Peyton two times a year or Manning bowl two times a year would be fun to watch.


Peyton would have the best defense he's ever had. He'd have a RB that might be better than James and certainly is better than Addai. He makes any WR or TE good so those guys don't even matter.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



DH said:


> I said 'mod' because BULK is responsible for the section (keep up). There's a thread that needs to be moved to the archives and the opening post of the host thread needs to be updated ... maybe you should go do that.


Maybe you should go move the Divisional playoff vBookies from 2 weeks ago, oh wait, you can't because you quit one of the world's easiest jobs.

In all honesty, someone should move those though.

Seattle with Manning scares the shit out of me, mostly because they remind me a lot of the Niners, and with Peyton they would be a better version of the Niners.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



McQueen said:


> He would have no one to throw too unless they pick up a good reciever in the off season. Can't rely on Percy "Headache" Harvin, which is a shame for Minny. Minny is gonna suck so bad next season its gonna be hilarious.


Don't forget that Peterson is coming off of a terrible knee injury. If he is the same runner that he was last season, than it's a miracle.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



99FELONIEZ said:


> I'd give Alex Smith a year or 2. I trust him after what a great season the niners had. Still hoping to see what Jim Harbaugh can pull out of his ass to get Andrew Luck though. More importantly imo we need 1 or 2 consistent WR's & including Kyle Williams, i still believe in that kid


lol Niners have 0% chance of getting Luck unless they want to give up Willis to get him.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I wouldn't mind Peyton in San Fran. He can go to Seattle, though. Still think the 49ers would be better. :side:


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



BOSS said:


> I wouldn't mind Peyton in San Fran. He can go to Seattle, though. Still think the 49ers would be better. :side:


Either way, Rams fans would be crying in pain for years if Manning were to be in the NFC West and not with the Niners.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Manning doesn't really have years left, but Rams would probably still go 0-6 in the division every single year and continue to pile up with top 3 picks until they create a superteam.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Aid180 said:


> Don't forget that Peterson is coming off of a terrible knee injury. If he is the same runner that he was last season, than it's a miracle.


I like Gerhart that guy was a stud in college but yeah thats most of the reason why I think they'll be really bad next year. The other reason being all the O-Line restructuring they need to do.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The Rams can be a good team if they tried. They now have a good coach, a nice young quarterback, a good veteran RB, and some nice defensive players. They just need to avoid the injury bug and pray that Manning doesn't come to Seattle or Arizona.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



BOSS said:


> I wouldn't mind Peyton in San Fran. He can go to Seattle, though. Still think the 49ers would be better. :side:


Pete Carroll would be holding them back so you might be right.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> lol Niners have 0% chance of getting Luck unless they want to give up Willis to get him.


HA!! fuck that, they would never give up willis, he's a niner for life.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

*Gov. Andrew Cuomo indulged in a little pre-Super Bowl smack talk at the end of Thursday’s Q&A with the press.

“Bet all your money on the Giants,” he said — though declined to predict the score or even the spread.

“Isn’t it interesting that no specific state identifies with the team?,” Cuomo asked of the New England Patriots. ” … It’s like the Mid-Atlantic Chargers or something.”

He said this geographic nebulousness gives the region “semi-deniability.”*

That's the most fuckest thing I've ever read..Coming from a governor of a state that has two teams in THE SAME CITY THAT ISN'T PLAYED IN YOUR CITY OR STATE. As well as a third team that hasn't won more than 6 games in the past 15 seasons.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Pretty sure they started out as the Boston Patriots way back when. They moved to Foxboro and became the New England Patriots. Championing all of New England seems better than just a city too. This is just a case of a guy making bad jokes. No big deal.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Fact. I've never watched the Pro Bowl in my life.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

And you've never missed out on a damn thing. Keep it up.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'm not a fan of football all star games in general tbh.

At least in basketball you get some flashy dunks and other highlights.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I agree. Football is only good if it means something. The game is dangerous so they all kinda half ass it so to avoid major injury. Exhibition football is by far the worst of our major sports, but it's BY FAR the best when it's played for real.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> Pretty sure they started out as the Boston Patriots way back when. They moved to Foxboro and became the New England Patriots. Championing all of New England seems better than just a city too. This is just a case of a guy making bad jokes. No big deal.


I've read that the Giants/Jets situation does piss off some New Jersey residents since they're almost never acknowledged as being at least partly a New Jersey team.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Chris Christie refers to the G-Men as the New Jersey Giants so you must be right. I'd be annoyed too if I lived in New Jersey, but then again, I'd probably just move.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

So Tampa have hired Greg Schiano, I have no idea who that is, he any good?


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> So Tampa have hired Greg Schiano, I have no idea who that is, he any good?


He's the Rutgers coach and prefers a ground & pound philosophy. Rumors have it that they would draft Trent Richardson to be the featured back in a run and run again offense.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

He made Rutgers into a decent football program when they were terrible prior to him taking over. Rutgers is a university, so I'm talking college football here.

College coaches are very hit and miss, with more misses when they go to the pros. I know very little about him because Rutgers is in New Jersey and I'm in Texas. They aren't a prominent team, but they don't totally suck. For the players he gets, he does a lot with them. His players aren't among the best in the nation in other words.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I would prefer them to work on their defense some more especially with Rondes career coming to a close soon , blount is a decent player but not great.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Richardson is a major upgrade over Blount. Blount would be a nice backup to him though. And yeah, you guys need serious defensive work. I'm sure the new coach will realize this too.


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

For what it's worth, he was Ray Rice's coach in college and got Rutgers to 6 bowl games in his tenure there, winning all but one of them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

And Richardson and Rice are very similar RBs so I could see him drafting Richardson for sure.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Sounds like he could be a good coach, we also need another receiver.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

There's no way to know. Just do like we all do and hope for the best for your team. We all start off 0-0 in September again. The good news is in modern NFL, pretty much any team can go from the bottom to the top in a hurry.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Niners are proof of that, Bucs division isn't exactly the easiest either.


----------



## Mikey Damage

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Except the Browns.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

And Dallas...oh shit I burned myself!

The Browns really are cursed and I don't even believe in curses. That's how cursed they are.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The Browns aren't cursed, Cleveland as a whole is cursed. Look at theirs sports history, it's pathetic. Kinda have to feel bad for them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

You're right, it goes way beyond the Browns. They have/had Jim Brown though. That's something. Otto Graham was a big deal too. Too bad this was half a century ago.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

You have to wonder what would've happened if the Browns stayed in Cleveland beyond 1996. Probably not much since they're the Browns.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



UnDeFeatedKing said:


> The Browns aren't cursed, Cleveland as a whole is cursed. Look at theirs sports history, it's pathetic. Kinda have to feel bad for them.


:bron2


----------



## Aid

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I can't wait for free agency in March. I love seeing where the big name players end up. I definitely want to see how the notoriously cheap Bears handle free agency with a new GM.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Forte will get paid by someone. Since there's no chance nor reason for Dallas to sign him since they have other gaping holes I hope he stays in Chicago.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> You're right, it goes way beyond the Browns. They have/had Jim Brown though. That's something. Otto Graham was a big deal too. Too bad this was half a century ago.


Cleveland did have Lebron ,that's about the extent of their sports goodness for the last half century. Well unless you wanna count The Fumble/Drive, but that's not really sports goodness.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

hopefully the Colts give Forte a great contract. :mark:


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

colts have huge cap problems according to talking heads. so they'll be miserable with no running game and a quarterback who should turn out to a bust just for the hilarity of it.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

We have cap problems because of Manning. If he, Saturday, Wayne, and Mathis go then we should have quite a bit of cap.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

i heard thy have more cap problem than that.

the steelers have serious cap problems and a laundry list of players nursing ACL injuries.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Irsay is either gonna look like a genius or go down in history as the worst owner in NFL history.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Trading away a QB like Manning, one that has made them a contender for years with a system that has worked for years, solely on the potential of a rookie QB is incredibly risky. At least he fired Caldwell though.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I didn't see anything wrong with Caldwell tbh. What was he suppose to do this season without Peyton Manning?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Then you obviously had no idea about the Colts. Was a completely useless guy and an absolutely awful coach. I know you guys want to think that going 2-14 is fine considering we were missing Manning, but the absolute awful coaching and work by Polian this season was terrible. Absolutely did not go for any new QB, and our best QB was sitting on the bench until like week 13, Olvisky(sp?) is who I'm referring to. Even with Manning he was doing absolutely, he was a complete figurehead on offense with Manning doing literally everything and everyone knows about how terrible our defense was.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I don't think Tony Dungy would take such an awful coach under his wing tbh. Did he set the world on fire as a head coach? No, but he only lost 8 games coming into this season and even made it to a Super Bowl. Do you really think the Colts would have been in any different position the last 3 seasons with someone else? No.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Probably not, but that is because of Manning. If we are getting rid of Manning then we absolutely needed a new coach that could actually, you know, coach. I don't know any other Colts fan or have seen any other Colts fan that actually liked Caldwell as a coach. He just wasn't any good.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

To me it seemed like Caldwell inherited a good team and simply let Manning run things on offense.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

http://nfltraderumors.co/2012-nfl-free-agents/

Some huge names on there, obviously a lot will resign but it should still be interesting.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Word is the Seahawks GM (former Packers GM) has his sights set on Flynn. 

I don't get the Flynn hype. Seems like another Derek Anderson tbh.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Well if Manning gets cut Seattle has no chance at him. I'm not sure about waiver order after the season if over, but I do assume it's still worst record. So the Vikings would have a realistic shot. 

So then their top 3 offensive players would be a guy with a neck injury, a guy with a knee injury, and a guy that gets headaches constantly.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'm pretty sure him getting cut would make him a FA, or at least that is what most sites say about the possibility of him getting cut.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yeah I guess waivers only makes sense during the season. I've never really given a fuck about stuff like that since it's not really about the game itself.


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



ALEXHUMPH said:


> http://nfltraderumors.co/2012-nfl-free-agents/
> 
> Some huge names on there, obviously a lot will resign but it should still be interesting.


I knew Forte was a FA, but I didn't know about Ray Rice. I'd love to have either one.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I just found this series of vids on Youtube and they are pretty damn funny.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Princess the amazing camel picked the Giants btw. She's only missed once in the past few years when she picked the Colts over the Saints.

Also notorious 187 looks to be right about people thinking the Giants will win, or cover the spread at the very least. It opened at 3.5 and it's now 2.5.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I hate that. I prefer my Giants being the underdogs. G-Men seem to play better when nobody believes in them. But I say that ever week, so whatever.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Hey as long as the Giants perceive themselves to be underdogs, which I think they do, then they should bring that chip on their shoulder.

Plus Princess picked NYG. It's almost guaranteed now.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Goddamnit i'm watching smackdown and they have to remind me of the 49ers losing.

Anyway I was watching NFL Total Access and they were talking about the 49ers being a possible destination for Manning if he plays for another team. If that happens I hope i'm not driving when I hear about it. I'll pass out.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> Princess the amazing camel picked the Giants btw. She's only missed once in the past few years when she picked the Colts over the Saints.
> 
> Also notorious 187 looks to be right about people thinking the Giants will win, or cover the spread at the very least. It opened at 3.5 and it's now 2.5.


The Patriots are a Las Vegas Bookie's nightmare. They usually have ridicously high spreads (Vs. Baltimore they were 7.5 pt favorites). That was so wrong. 

They cover their spread the least in the NFL in the past 2 years, hence for the Superbowl I'm not surprised their favored beacuse history shows when a rematch occurs in the same season from a regular season game to a superbowl the team that lost in the regular season wins 82% of the time. 

Patriots Vs. Giants this year was an extremely close game when the patriots defense was playing poorly. NE did put up 20 points on NYG but a late drive by Eli won the game. The pats defense has improved significantly. Nonetheless, I'm not super confident the Patriots will win this one-but Tom Brady usually buries people in bad loss rematches..I bet we see that again from him.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



TKOK! said:


> Goddamnit i'm watching smackdown and they have to remind me of the 49ers losing.
> 
> Anyway I was watching NFL Total Access and they were talking about the 49ers being a possible destination for Manning if he plays for another team. If that happens I hope i'm not driving when I hear about it. I'll pass out.


how much cap space do you guys have?


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Magic said:


> how much cap space do you guys have?


 I think it's around 16 million. I'm not sure how the dead money stuff works though. But if that's gone we would probably have about 20 million.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Aldon Smith arrested in Miami for a DUI.

Come on man.


----------



## BruiserKC

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

LMAO @ Irsay saying it's not about the money and he is more concerned about Manning's health. We all know it's really about the money and he doesn't want to have to cough up the $28million bonus if he doesn't have to.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'm pretty sure it isn't about either of those things and instead about the fact that we're getting luck. If he was concerned about how much money he was paying Manning then he would have never offered him that contract in the first place.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I WANT PEYTON MANNING.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Nah bro, in a minimum 2 years Mark Sanchez will be better than Peyton Manning ever was.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Don't know about that. As a avid Jets fan and a season ticket holder I watch him up and close every week. He still makes the same mistakes he did as a rookie. Maybe with Sparano playing to his strengths he will be okay, but at the end of the season this year he lost the offense and he just looked like he didn't care.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I was being sarcastic. I don't want the Jets topick him up though. I think Sanchez is doing just fine. And me being a Pats fan has nothing to do with it. :side:


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'm pulling for the Pats in the Superbowl. Only to see Shaun Ellis get a ring.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I thought a lot of Jets fans were going for the Pats because they don't want the Giants to win.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I HATE the Giants after Christmas Eve. Some are pulling for New York and hate Brady.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Shit I would take a injured Manning over Shanchez. I'm thinking that coming out after only one year kinda hurt him.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

He should of listened to Pete Carroll.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Have fun with Bruce Arians as your OC, Colts. :lmao

Nothing but 5 wide sets and retarded screen passes for Luck's rookie season. :lmao


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The risk of getting Peyton Manning for next year is what kind of condition he's going to be in. Is he going to be hindered by the neck problems. He is definitely going to be rusty at the start after being gone for over a year. So is it worth getting him and risk getting a 2nd rate version of Peyton? 

I think if the team has a strong defense put in place & a solid receiving core, solid running game, but in need of a QB, it might be worth it. Someone on NFL speculated on him going to the 49ers, & that might be a perfect fit. Excellent defense to take some of the pressure off, strong running back with Frank Gore, & a simple offense for him to manage in order to get his feet wet & get back into the swing of things. Get Peyton & another receiver and that might be all the Niners need to go all the way.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

well at least we don't have a running game currently so that shouldn't matter. I expect a lot of failed screen passes though.

TripleG, Manning does not need and never will need a strong receiving core or running game, just a defense.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

EVERYONE EXCITED FOR THE PRO BOWL?! *sarcasm*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I just want to see the scheme w/ Cam @ WR.

Oh, and the commentators matching shirts are fucking terrible.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

whoever picks out the NFLs music acts should die like in the movie Saw

gogogoggo Cam tho !


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Carolina's got a new Quarterback, new Head Coach, and now, a new logo and text. 










It takes a bit of getting used to, but I like it. Glad the Hulkamania text is gone, and the logo got a much-needed modernization. The only thing I don't like is the curl under the right eye.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I don't see a difference really, but then I never studied the Panther logo closely.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

*Old:*









*New:*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

New logo is an improvement for sure.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



WutChagoNAdoBrothA said:


> whoever picks out the NFLs music acts should die like in the movie Saw
> 
> gogogoggo Cam tho !


*Careful now... my girl is singing at the Superbowl. *grrrrr* hehe*


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Magic said:


> well at least we don't have a running game currently so that shouldn't matter. I expect a lot of failed screen passes though.
> 
> TripleG, Manning does not need and never will need a strong receiving core or running game, just a defense.


He definitely needs a good O-line. Even when healthy Peyton isn't all that agile.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Peyton's not agile, but he moves around the pocket pretty well from what i remember.

Anyway I never really noticed how dated the panthers logo was until this past year. Maybe it's because for the couple years before CAM i didn't have a reason to pay attention to them.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

We're less than a week from the Super Bowl. I expect in depth analysis from GD and notorious 187.

Ready...Go


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I enjoyed the pro bowl even though it was pretty dreadful at the start the pace picked up, players were all having a laugh, was a decent watch.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

magic how you feel about the colts attempting to grab their two most important coaches other than hc from a team you hate. 

they can have arians as that guarantees luck will suck unless he audibles every play. the whole playbook will be go deep and make up for the lack of vertical threats you had at standford. if the colts take butler i'd flip since he's the next DC. that raven need to start robbing people from his old team not their rival.

haley was interviewed. i'm mad.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Since we all hate both teams in the Super Bowl here's the finalists for enshrinement into the Hall of Fame. Inductees will be announced Feb 4.

*Jerome Bettis* – Running Back – 1993-95 Los Angeles/St. Louis Rams, 1996-2005 Pittsburgh Steelers

*Tim Brown* – Wide Receiver/Kick Returner – 1988-2003 Los Angeles/Oakland Raiders, 2004 Tampa Bay Buccaneers
*
Jack Butler** – Cornerback – 1951-59 Pittsburgh Steelers

*Cris Carter* – Wide Receiver – 1987-89 Philadelphia Eagles, 1990-2001 Minnesota Vikings, 2002 Miami Dolphins
*
Dermontti Dawson* – Center – 1988-2000 Pittsburgh Steelers

*Edward DeBartolo, Jr.* – Owner – 1977-2000 San Francisco 49ers

*Chris Doleman* – Defensive End/Linebacker – 1985-1993, 1999 Minnesota Vikings, 1994-95 Atlanta Falcons, 1996-98 San Francisco 49ers

*Kevin Greene* – Linebacker/Defensive End – 1985-1992 Los Angeles Rams, 1993-95 Pittsburgh Steelers, 1996, 1998-99 Carolina Panthers, 1997 San Francisco 49ers

*Charles Haley* – Defensive End/Linebacker – 1986-1991, 1999 San Francisco 49ers, 1992-96 Dallas Cowboys

*Cortez Kennedy* – Defensive Tackle – 1990-2000 Seattle Seahawks

*Curtis Martin* – Running Back – 1995-97 New England Patriots, 1998-2005 New York Jets

*Bill Parcells* – Coach – 1983-1990 New York Giants, 1993-96 New England Patriots, 1997-99 New York Jets, 2003-06 Dallas Cowboys

*Andre Reed* – Wide Receiver – 1985-1999 Buffalo Bills, 2000 Washington Redskins

*Willie Roaf* – Tackle – 1993-2001 New Orleans Saints, 2002-05 Kansas City Chiefs
*
Will Shields* – Guard – 1993-2006 Kansas City Chiefs

*Dick Stanfel** – Guard – 1952-55 Detroit Lions, 1956-58 Washington Redskins
*
Aeneas Williams* – Cornerback/Safety – 1991-2000 Phoenix/Arizona Cardinals, 2001-04 St. Louis Rams


So who's in? Will they induct two WRs and two RBs? Not sure about that. Martin and Brown would my picks, but Bettis and Carter work too. You'd think one of Doleman, Haley, and Greene get in too. Andre Reed will be in at some point, but not until Brown and Carter get inducted.

I know Dawson and Roaf were great, but I'm not familiar with Will Shields's fine work.

Also you got Parcells and DeBartolo Jr that are deserving. I'm not sure if they take a players' spot or if they're their own deal, coach and owner respectively.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'm almost positive the non players get their own spots. They usually throw in a couple of old guys too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yeah I know about the old guys getting senior spots, but wasn't 100% sure about coaches and owners. I do think you're right, I'm just not going to look it up because it doesn't matter that much to me.

Assuming they get their own spots, they seem as obvious inductees as is possible.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I don't think there's a set number of inductees is there?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



> At the 2012 selection meeting, the selectors will thoroughly discuss the careers of each finalist. Although there is no set number for any class of enshrinees, the Pro Football Hall of Fame’s current ground rules stipulate that between four and seven new members will be selected each year. No more than five modern-era nominees can be elected in a given year and a class of six or seven can only be achieved if one or both senior nominees are elected. Representatives of the accounting firm Deloitte & Touche will tabulate all votes during the meeting.


http://www.profootballhof.com/enshrinement/2012/1/7/class-of-2012-finalists/


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



IMPULSE said:


> magic how you feel about the colts attempting to grab their two most important coaches other than hc from a team you hate.
> 
> they can have arians as that guarantees luck will suck unless he audibles every play. the whole playbook will be go deep and make up for the lack of vertical threats you had at standford. if the colts take butler i'd flip since he's the next DC. that raven need to start robbing people from his old team not their rival.
> 
> haley was interviewed. i'm mad.



since when do I hate the Steelers? looks like my trolling really did get to you IMP.

Im willing to give Arians a chance, if he fucks with Luck he should be fired though.


And whoever said Manning needs a healthy line, he has the fastest release time in the NFL for his throws I think. He can manage fine, but he cant be taking hits if he wants to avoid another injury.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

he probably wont even play again


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

yeah I know, I've heard the rumors that his neck injury isn't recovering fast enough. really sad.


----------



## Dallas

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Had an interview today which says he's coming along well, I'm still doubtful though. I'm sure he and Luck could co-exist too, hoping they even get the opportunity...


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I still want Peyton at the Dolphins. If he isn't fully recovered and could easily get injured I'd rather not see him at all.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

peyton maybe saying that but there are reports that say he isnt healing quick enough


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

It would be sad for Peyton's great career to end this way, but we'll see what happens.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> We're less than a week from the Super Bowl. I expect in depth analysis from GD and notorious 187.
> 
> Ready...Go


Here's my input:

BRADY IS GOD! GRONK IS JESUS! BELICHICK IS MOSES!

More of this legendary in-depth analysis to come later.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

It's a good start. I'm smarter for reading it.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Brady's got all the odds stacked against him.

He's the underdog for a change, he's coming off arguably the worst playoff game of his career, GRONK is questionable and there's a chance he may not play, and his team has the worst defense to ever make the Super Bowl.

If he wins the SB he should promptly right after the game is over be crowned the GOAT.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Plus Princess the camel picked the Giants. That alone makes it amazing if Brady wins.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

brady should never be crownd the goat because the first three superbowls came from an elite defense.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Victor CRUUUUUUUUUUZ and Hakeem Nicks are gonna have big games. I wont give a full analysis yet but i truly believe the Pats wont be able to shut them down.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Kyle Arrington, your league leader in interceptions will have a minimum of 3 picks on ELITE Eli.

Also predicting a rare Ochocinco TD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> Kyle Arrington, your league leader in interceptions will have a minimum of 3 picks on ELITE Eli.
> 
> Also predicting a rare Ochocinco TD.


at this rate should i start predicting that bill belichek actually wears something more than a sweatshirt hoodie?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

That's gotta be a 1st 85 TD right?


I still see Eli bombs in my sleep and I'm thinkin Bill will be too after Sunday.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Nah Ocho scored in the first game against Denver.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

So it would be his 2nd? :lmao jesus he fell off the face of the Earth.

On the other hand, they are undefeated when he scores a TD. hmmm


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

He only had 14 catches the whole season.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Magic said:


> since when do I hate the Steelers? looks like my trolling really did get to you IMP.
> 
> Im willing to give Arians a chance, if he fucks with Luck he should be fired though.
> 
> 
> And whoever said Manning needs a healthy line, he has the fastest release time in the NFL for his throws I think. He can manage fine, but he cant be taking hits if he wants to avoid another injury.


i just wanted a preview of your material for next season. 

it looks like butler gave indy no anyway so everything is great. that means dick is probably coaching his last season. coaches can't wait forever. 

steelers have a rhode scholar now. so much intelligence should balance the stupidity of interviewing haley. who if hired would probably want to shoot big ben unlike his best friend forever who gets to fuck luck.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Ochocinco being such a non-factor this season actually worries me. You still have to account for him. The dude has been a playmaker throughout his career and just because he hasn't done much this season doesn't mean you don't have to prepare for him. 

G-Men better have a plan.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

seeing as gronkowski had a noticeable limp at media day yesterday, the pats are good either way on sunday

I wish they were 100, so there'd be no excuses if they lose


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Magic said:


> brady should never be crownd the goat because the first three superbowls came from an elite defense.


Yet he's been the best in the past 5 years. He's been playing at a high level and his 4 rings and playoff success would definitely put him in consideration.

Montana had Rice and great defenses, Marino never won a super bowl, Manning benefited from having an offense that fit his style for his entire career so he could rack up stats and had some very poor playoff outings in his career. Favre could hurt you as much as he could help you with his turnovers. Elway didn't win one until TD was the main guy.

Every guy needs some help. To say Brady wouldn't even be considered if he got 4 titles is ignorance at its best.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

being considered and crowned are completely different things and most of the QBs you mentioned had the same offense for most of their careers like Manning, that isn't exactly why he was able rack up the stats.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Even if Brady loses he's still arguably the greatest of all time. He's definitely the greatest of this era. 5 Super Bowl appearances and great stats? Yeah, undisputed.

Brady is to Montana as Manning is to Marino/Favre


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

UDK is just bitter at all QBs cause Eli's got a good chance to have more rings than Peyton after this week.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Im not bitter at all, Brady just wasn't that great for his first Superbowl wins imo. He has been wrecking shit ever since 2005ish, but I just don't think he was at the incredibly elite level during the first three.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

He was good enough to be crucial in winning 3 in 4 years. That's only been done one other time ever. That's some top QB play.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Giants Vs. Pats from Week 9 is being replayed on NFL Network right now. 


God, it is tough to beat the Pats twice in one season, but I hope my Giants can do it.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

4 days till Eli surpasses big brother Patrick? Perry? Peter? Whatever the hell his brother's name is.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

It's definitely Parker.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Isn't this Brady's 3rd oc he's gone to a superbowl under? That's pretty impressive.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

guys it Payton, come on now, dont be rude. oh shit, I meant Peyton. :side:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

How do you guys think the crowd at the Super Bowl will act?

I'm definitely leaning towards the Pats getting booed out the building.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Truthfully, if Eli wins this game, I'll still consider Peyton to be the most individually gifted QB I've ever seen. For the people that call Peyton a choke artist in the playoffs, keep in mind that most of those years he was doing it with a, at best, mediocre defense, some years just a flat out lousy defense. Watching the Colts this year pretty much convinced me that Peyton was most of the team, if not all of it. I feel like Eli has benefited from being in a better system & playing along side better defenses. Eli's very talented but has played for more complete teams. He has developed into a guy that can lead the Giants through rough patches, very similar to Peyton, but he's got a ways to go before I consider him as good as his brother, and this is coming from a Giants fan. 

But like I said, Eli is very good in his own right. Where I get mad is that no matter what he does or what he accomplishes, the media will never stop comparing him to Peyton. I saw clips of Media Day and it felt like half the questions directed at Eli were about Peyton. If the roles were reversed, Peyton wouldn't be getting asked about Eli alot. Yes, Eli isn't as good as Peyton. That's fine, because he's not Peyton. He's his own man, his own player and has achieved plenty of success himself. Why does he always have to be compared & mentioned in the same breath as his brother? Can't we just appreciate him for being Eli?


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

It's pretty interesting the way things have turned out for Eli. Everyone for a while thought San Diego won that infamous draft day trade. Look at where we are now.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

notorious that was a stupid question. you basically gave yourself the only right answer.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Indy hates Brady so much that they'd rather Eli have more rings than Peyton.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



JM said:


> It's pretty interesting the way things have turned out for Eli. Everyone for a while thought San Diego won that infamous draft day trade. Look at where we are now.


Oh yeah. 

I remember when Eli was struggling in 07 and a friend of mine asked me "Bet you wish you had Rivers right now, huh?" and all I could do was shrug my shoulders. 

After the Super Bowl, I called him up and said "Hey, remember when you asked me if I'd rather have Rivers? Yeah, my answer is no!", ha ha.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

another stupid question man, come on now.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> Indy hates Brady so much that they'd rather Eli have more rings than Peyton.


Eli > Brady > Peyton.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

eli manning is something phil rivers isnt, a winner.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I was one of those people who thought that SD got the better deal. I still think that Rivers is a good qb, but Eli, while he's been inconsistant in the years since the superbowl, he got it done when it mattered most.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Why would any Indy fan go to this Super Bowl?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

cause its the superbowl. you bet your ass i will try and get a ticket to the superbowl when its played at new meadowlands stadium. once in a lifetime experience


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

You can go to a Super Bowl anywhere though. It doesn't have to be in your home town lol.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Aren't they like $1000 for even the cheap seats?

Edit-Well yeah, but if your a indy fan, but it's better to save up and buy a superbowl ticket to something close then have to pay for Hotels and flights too. that shit gets expensive.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> You can go to a Super Bowl anywhere though. It doesn't have to be in your home town lol.


its less expensive. no need to book travel plans and hotel rooms.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Right they're expensive. If you can afford the ticket you can afford the plane ride elsewhere/hotel etc.

Watching a hated rival play on your home field for the title seems extremely masochistic to me. Fuck that.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

a lot of them probably bought tickets while the Colts were contenders hoping they could watch them play. GD has a point too with it being less expensive.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Well tbh I doubt any indy fans going to the game thought that the Patriots were going to play in it.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yeah that's why you sell your ticket and go to another Super Bowl down the road. Really, I don't see the appeal of going to a hometown SB. Part of the allure is traveling to another town. Why do you think so many have been in Miami, SoCal, and NO? If New York wasn't so cold it would be a top SB city too.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The SB that was in Houston back in 04 was fantastic.

Not only did we have the greatest halftime show of all-time but Brady got his 2nd ring.

I can't wait till it comes back but it won't be for a while though.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Of course it was awesome. It had your favorite team in it. I'm talking a SB that doesn't involve your team. Actually I'm talking about a SB that involves your hated rival.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Was that the one where Janet Jackson's boob popped out?

If there was ever a oakland vs some nfc west team (Not named the 49ers)superbowl and it was held within California, I probably wouldn't go. Assuming I had enough money.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

ok i see your point mister. i wouldnt want to go see a jets-eagles or jets-cowboys superbowl. only way id see a jets superbowl is if they played the GMEN


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yep, that's exactly what I'm getting at GD. No way in hell I'd have gone to last year's SB with the Packers and Steelers. Actually the Steelers I'd watch, but never GB. Same with Wash, NYG, and Philly.

And yeah TKOK that was Janet's halftime tit.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

@TKOK: Yes.

@MrMister: If the Texans (My most hated team) played in the SB and I had tickets, I'd still go and just boo them. The only way I'd absolutely sell my tickets is if it's Texans or Jets vs. Eagles in the SB.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

You don't hate the Texans enough. Plus them actually winning a SB is almost an impossibility. They're like Cleveland of the South/Southwest.

The Rams totally trolled them. That's the closest Houston will ever come to a Super Bowl...like 4 inches (yes I know they were in Tennessee).


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

If I had tickets to the SB and the Texans ended up being one of the teams going, I would still go and just cheer for whatever team they're going against.

The Super Bowl is a great experience and I wouldn't miss out on it just because the Texans made it to the SB.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

TBH this is the superbowl i've least looked forward to since I can remember. Cause I don't like the Patriots, and everytime I see the giants I think of Kyle fucking Williams. STILL MAD.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

how could you hate the texans? i wouldnt go as far calling them the browns, they never had those kind of opportunities yet. they got a nice foundation today.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I was counting the Oilers in the equation too GD. You are aware the Oilers once gave up a 35-3 lead in the playoffs right?

But yeah, even with that you're probably right that Cleveland is a bit extreme.



TKOK! said:


> TBH this is the superbowl i've least looked forward to since I can remember. Cause I don't like the Patriots, and everytime I see the giants I think of Kyle fucking Williams. STILL MAD.


Alex Smith blew goats in that game too.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

While he gets a lot of the blame for the loss, he never turned the ball over 2 times in his own territory.

Cleveland gets thier own wing in the sports lol hall of fame. I mean you got to have shit luck to have never been to the superbowl and been in two famous things that went against your team.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The SB I was the least interested in in recent memory is Colts/Bears.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

That 3rd down conversion rate might be worse. OK it's not, but that was awful. Not all his fault since he has no WRs, but that was really bad (understatement).

Colts/Bears did suck because Rex Grossman finally had a meltdown. I was really hoping his impossibly good season would continue and he'd be the most overrated QB to win a SB ever.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

TBH the 49ers had been shit on 3rd down all year, so it wasn't a huge surprise.

Colts bears was pretty boring. I was at least looking forward to seeing Peyton finally get his ring though.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> *I was counting the Oilers in the equation too GD. You are aware the Oilers once gave up a 35-3 lead in the playoffs right?*
> 
> But yeah, even with that you're probably right that Cleveland is a bit extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex Smith blew goats in that game too.


of course to jim kelly and the boys that could never do it.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Well the Gronk had a limited practice today.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'm nervous.

We need him.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

High ankle sprains are a bitch. He still has a vertical reach of like 9 feet though, it's just a question of maneuverability.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

ESPN is saying that Peyton Manning has been cleared to be able to play next season. I wonder how he'll play, if he'll be the same Peyton.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Fuck yeah! Gotta wait till March to see if he'll be staying at the colts.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

trade him now.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Makes no sense since everyone knows the Colts are going to release him. I think the bridges have been burnt to much and I can't see the Colts paying Peyton that huge amount of money plus a bonus coming off of that surgery.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



GD said:


> trade him now.


this


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Colts/Irsay say Manning isn't cleared. Whatever Jim. Irsay seems like a Jerry Jones in the making.

Giants 22 - Patriots 21

Some bullshit fluky Eli pass will be seen as the difference.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

P. Manning to Miami??? Scary afc east for the pats.

GRONK has said it's his decision to play, and today BB has said his ankle was looking fine. Still wont be 100% but I'll take it


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

^^^ Dude, your sig is frightening, lol. 

Yeah I knew two weeks ago Gronk was going to play. Lots of time to heal & he's too important to the offense not to at least try.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I hope a receiver manages to make a catch with his feet/legs this game to continue the greatness of ELI.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

plus it's THE SUPERBOWL. Unless he was incapable of movement he would probably play.


----------



## lp23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The Giants can win on Sunday as long as they keep Tom Brady off the field or from scoring.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Giants can win sunday if their offense doesn't play like shit. Pats D isn't anything special.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'm going for Patriots FTW!



Tom Brady said:


> Vengeance will be mine.


- Vic


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

ONE MORE DAY!!! Got the suspense is killing me.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Jim Harbaugh is announced as the Coach of the Year! Awesome. There was no close competition for that. Sucks that Aldon Smith didn't win the Defensive Rookie of the Year though.

I could careless about the Super Bowl game tomorrow as I don't want either team to win. But since I'm going to hangout with friends and see that game, I guess I have to pick the Patriots to win.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Schwartz and Marvin Lewis were competition for Coach of the Year. Come on.

Who cares about awards for this year. Let's talk LEGENDS.

2012 Hall of Famers:

Dermonti Dawson C
Chris Doleman DE
Cortez Kennedy DT/NT
Curtis Martin RB
Willie Roaf LT

I really dig that the workhorses made it in this year. The only guy I'm not that familiar with is Cortez Kennedy. Roaf and Dawson were crazy good blockers. Martin is 4th all time in rushing. Doleman's among the sack leaders. Really surprised neither Carter nor Brown made it.

Oh yeah and Dick Butler made it as well, but I have no clue about him. He was the senior inductee.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Harbaugh got 45 out of 50 votes so it really wasn't close. But yeah, it's whatever.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Well yeah that's how those things go. People politic and it becomes consensus. 

Really don't give a fuck one way or the other. Hall of Famers just got inducted. Give me the immortals over some flavor of the month.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The Pats have cut Tiquan Underwood, for those of you who don't know who he is, he's the WR with the huge flat top.

Must suck to get cut the night before the SB.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> Well yeah that's how those things go. People politic and it becomes consensus.
> 
> Really don't give a fuck one way or the other. Hall of Famers just got inducted. Give me the immortals over some flavor of the month.


Really messed up how Parcells wasn't inducted. The two coaches in the Super Bowl wouldn't be where they are without him not to mention his own accomplishments. People also want to dismiss Curtis Martin, to that I say fuck them.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

*Curtis Martin, to my embarrassment, is the only name on the list I know. I have no problem with him getting in.*


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yeah but since he was never a look at me player people overlook him.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I remember reading his stat line and i had no idea he was in the top 5 rushing yards. Anyway I'm fine with his inductions. Still don't know why the hell Chris Carter isn't in.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Voters really don't like WRs it seems. They're really seen as an extension of the QB with a few exceptions, Jerry Rice being the most obvious. I tend to agree most of the time. 

Curtis Martin is the only guy I would've been pissed had he not gotten in this year. Carter, Reed, and Brown will get in at some point, they just decided to give the slots to the workmen this year.

Seriously, DE, LT, C, and DT/NT affected the game FAR more than WR did then. I think those positions still do, but it's debatable nowadays I guess.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

It can go both ways as far as i'm concerned about QB/WR's A great QB can make a wide receiver look a lot better than he is, Like Peyton with Stokely, and a great WR can make a QB look better, Like Fitzgerald with Kolb/Skelton.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I didn't see a ton of Curtaz Kennedy, but from what I saw he seemed to be a dominant force. Willie Roaf was awesome and I'm glad he got in, same with Doleman. Curtis Martin really shouldn't be in there; he was a good, almost great, RB for years and so he piled up stats, but he was never a guy who could dominate a game like Barry Sanders or Tomlinson. 

Cris Carter and Tim Brown not being in there is criminal though. The argument is that WRs only look good because of the QBs throwing to them, but Carter and Brown both had junky players throwing to them for good parts of their careers (including Brad Johnson, Sean Salisbury, Jeff George, and of course, Todd Marinovich).


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

He's the 4th all time leading RB. He has more rushing yards than Dickerson, Dorsett, Bettis, Tomlinson, and Thomas. Three RBs gained more rushing yards: Smith, Payton, and Sanders. Martin is also top 10 in combined yards from scrimmage. How the hell can't he be in? 

I agree Carter and Brown not getting in yet is surprising, but they'll be in soon for sure. Your point about Brown's trash QBs is exactly why he should have been in this year. If lineman make it in at his expense, I'm all for it though.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Curtis Martin as well as Jerome Bettis' numbers and accomplishments will look better as time goes on. The game is moving away from running backs as primary options on offense. Quarterback play is taking over so you won't see running backs like Bettis, LT, or Faulk carrying the load on offense. There will be a glut of QB's, WR's and even TE's up for consideration in the next couple years due to how many numbers are piling up on offense.


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Pats 28, Giants 24. 
MVP = Brady


----------



## killacamt

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

all this talk the GMen have been doing all week makes me think that they will lose by at least 13 points


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I just can't see Brady losing to the same team twice in the SB.


----------



## McQueen

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Hard game to call. Giants can be really sketchy, One week they look awesome the next they suck and Pats have a shit D so if Giants can shutdown Brady they probably can't win.

That being said pulling for the Giants, only because they beat the hated Packers team.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Anyone from the UK watching? What's youre choice, BBC or Sky?


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Giants. I love you. I'm proud of you. You've made me a happy fan this season, but you've got one more to win. Go out there fight to win. 


GO BIG BLUE!!!!


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Fuck the superbowl... Im ready for another niner season!!


----------



## Champ

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

go pats


----------



## Gresty

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

who was that blonde


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Gresty said:


> who was that blonde


Well I only remember 2 blondes, the one that sing with the guy was Miranda Lambert. And the blonde who sang the anthem was Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Champ

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

here we go.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

GAME TIME GUYS..MAN UP PATS..MAN UP TIME!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

First 1st Down of the Game goes to VICTORY CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZ!!!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yeah..yeah, no rushing game, no win!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Two sacks on Eli already. Fuck!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

^Not a good sign for your team.Never saw a punter get so excited, would be funny as hell if Brady throws a 50 yards that kills that great punt.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

:lmao


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Phew! I thought they were calling Roughing the Brady there! 

G-men up 2-0! WOOOOOO!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

You gotta be kidding me, safety...oh boy..


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Missed the last couple of minutes, thats what happens when your mom who has never watched Football before decides to watch it during the most important time of the year


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Did you hear that, 17th play for the Giants geez..


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Pats are making dumb mistakes here. 12 men on the field to negate a turnover? Who are they, the Cowboys? 

TOUCHDOWN!!!!! CRUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUZ!!!!


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

What a nice throw by Elisha.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

9-0 already... dafuq


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

This gonna get ugly.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Those Pats gotta respond, and that defense of the Pats need to smack around opie..Eli..


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

What in the world @ that defensive series. No guy in the flat, leaving a receiver open, 12 men on the field, then you botch a play that gave up the TD.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Lets go Giants!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

First down Pats need that!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Wow. Good defense.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

JPP!!!! Big Play!!!


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

We're finally on the board, but Brady made a silly mistake there.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

^Yeah big play, but some positives give it to Wes Welker, the Giants are worrying too much about the TE's from Hell!


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I swear didn't it just go to commercial


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

What was Bradshaw doing there?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Thinking about if WWE's 12 CC server is working,lol.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Now the Giants are making dumb mistakes. Come on guys!


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Brady books it 80 yards for the TD on the first play. Calling it now.


----------



## TripleG

JPP again!

Big 3 And Out there!

Dammnit! Huge Penalty there.

Steve Weatherford for MVP so far. Wow!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Time to punt away G-men!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Steve Weatherford, don't do that, you might tear your quad like Kevin Nash,lol.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Its 2007 all over again. NYG has the refs in the pockets. 

Late hit on Brady-No Call
Facemask on Chung-NO CALL
lllegal Pick screen play-NO CALL
Intentional Grounding when THROWING IN THE OPEN FIELD. Yeah ok. 
Multiple HOLDING calls-only one called because 350 lb Wilfork got held SO BAD he was tossed to the ground.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Giants should be up way more than they are right now. I'm disappointed in that.


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

GRONK


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Gronk with a big play. Shit. Don't let the Pats go into half with the lead!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Big G make a huge catch from Brady!


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



TripleG said:


> Gronk with a big play. Lets hope the Pats go into half with the lead!


This :flip


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Avengers trailer just got me hype, c'mon BRADY!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Elbow was down. Shit!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Brady cooking now!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

JPP again!


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

TOUCHDOWN PATRIOTS


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

WOODHEAD. YES.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

FUCK!!! G-Men, Goddamn it!


----------



## Best Bout Machine

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Boo patriots!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Let's see if the G-men crawl into the corner, or man up and take it to the Pats in the second half?


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Such a nice Stadium. I really hope Wrestlemania 29 goes there.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Danny Woodhead has been big for us today.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Brady could of easily ran into the end zone with that much space


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Our offense is what's keeping is in this. Belichick is going to have a field day with the D.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I feel like we NEED to score on that 1st possession of the 3rd.


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Patriots taking the lead followed by Madonna. This is awful television.


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Is it over yet?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I wish.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I just took a piss and its burning when I pee. I didn't realized Madonna's STD's could travel through HD.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Tiago

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



SP103 said:


> I just took a piss and its burning when I pee. I didn't realized Madonna's STD's could travel through HD.


WIN :lmao


----------



## attitudEra

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

anyone know the nearest crack dealer so i can remove this halftime show from my memory?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

WORLD PEACE!!!

Ron Artest must be nearby.


----------



## JEKingOfKings

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Good GOD that was awful.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Didn't even know 90% of what Madonna was saying


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Just saw the replay of the holding call on Booth. That call was kind of weak.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Well, at least this halftime show was better than last year's... *shudders*


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

OH MY GOD 85 has a catch!

and @ bad Holding call-Wilfork was held so bad he fell to the ground. Holding.


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

What a run!


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

NYG can't get at Brady..


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Our D looks awful right now. Terrible.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

TOUCHDOWN PATRIOTS!


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

This makes the Patriots 10th consective scoring drive after deferring the ball to the opponent on winning the coin toss. 
#DeferToWin


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

And the route begins. Oh Christ. Brady is in the zone right now. Giants' D looks AWFUL!!!


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Brady-FIRE. Defense-FIRE. You can pay the refs all you want "New York Football Giants".


----------



## Champ

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

good stuff hernandez.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

How much FUCKING HOLDING can NYG's O-Line get away with? Jesus fucking christ.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

THAT'S GROUNDING. CALL IT FUCK.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Giants look deflated right now Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



SP103 said:


> THAT'S GROUNDING. CALL IT FUCK.


Will you shut up?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

We need a score right here, yes we do.

Yep, yep, yep.

Calling the Ochocinco TD.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> Will you shut up?


Oh i'm sorry we got called for GROUNDING and lost 2 points and the ball. NYG doesn't and gets a FG out of it. 
Call the fucking game evenly. He threw the ball to the ground 10 feet in front of NYG player in the pocket. 

Call it as I see it. Refs paid.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



SP103 said:


> Oh i'm sorry we got called for GROUNDING and lost 2 points and the ball. NYG doesn't and gets a FG out of it.
> Call the fucking game evenly. He threw the ball to the ground 10 feet in front of NYG player in the pocket.
> 
> Call it as I see it. Refs paid.


You're just another delusional Pats fan.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Did they seriously just cut to commercial during the replay?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Chill out man, you don't have to blame everything on the refs.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

BAWD GAWD PAUL IS DOWN..HE IS DOWN!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

SACK!!! Giants have a chance to get back in this thing. Lets go!


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> You're just another delusional Pats fan.


The amount of holding the NYG O-Line is getting away with is just fucking ridiculous. It's going to take a patriots helmet to get ripped off after a facemask to get another call.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



SP103 said:


> The amount of holding the NYG O-Line is getting away with is just fucking ridiculous. It's going to take a patriots helmet to get ripped off after a facemask to get another call.


Do you even know what holding is? It's funny how a Patriots fan is bitching about the refs when any time someone gets within 3 feet of Tom Brady they throw a flag.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



SP103 said:


> The amount of holding the NYG O-Line is getting away with is just fucking ridiculous. It's going to take a patriots helmet to get ripped off after a facemask to get another call.


You clearly lack objectivity.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

ANOTHER FACE MASK NOT CALLED ON NYG ON SPIKES. CHRIST.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli gets sacked


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Like Jesse Ventura would say ''at long as it's consistenly both ways Gorilla''.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Just pump in crowd noise like Indy does and this game will be perfect for NYG.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

:lmao how can someone complain about that grounding call or the refs in general. The Giants received a phatom holding call on their drive and that stopped their drive but you dont see everyone else bitching. Calm your shit.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Damnit Giants. We need TDs!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



SP103 said:


> Just pump in crowd noise like Indy does and this game will be perfect for NYG.


You're the reason why everyone hates Boston fans. Congrats.


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Magic said:


> :lmao how can someone complain about that grounding call or the refs in general. The Giants received a phatom holding call on their drive and that stopped their drive but you dont see everyone else bitching. Calm your shit.


Collinsworth explained why this was a good call.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I don't feel good about the 4th quarter here. Giants O aren't getting TDs & the D isn't getting enough stops. Not looking good.


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> You're the reason why everyone hates Boston fans. Congrats.


Everybody does this. Pipe down.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Svart said:


> Everybody does this. Pipe down.


Not really, but keep thinking that.


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> You're the reason why everyone hates Boston fans. Congrats.


Patriots don't bitch about calls. We fans have to. 

Don't forget we taped the St. Louis Rams walkthrough. Oh wait that never happened. We taped the Jet's defensive signals. Oh wait taping defensive signals was legal until 2008 after the Patriots were fined 1 Million dollars for taping Jet's defensive signals.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

yeah Boston fans in general are really annoying and hated. For one to bitch about the refs is the most ridiculous thing ever.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Intercepted..


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

INTERCEPTED!!!!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



SP103 said:


> Patriots don't bitch about calls. We fans have to.
> 
> Don't forget we taped the St. Louis Rams walkthrough. Oh wait that never happened. We taped the Jet's defensive signals. Oh wait taping defensive signals was legal until 2008 after the Patriots were fined 1 Million dollars for taping on the sideline.


All you're doing is continuing to prove my point. Bravo.


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

What in the flying *FUCK *was Brady thinking?


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Time to tire that Giants defense for a big play..


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Offensive pass interfence. Not called. INT.
Thanks Refs.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

wow didn't expect all this arguing in the thread


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> All you're doing is continuing to prove my point. Bravo.


Don't forgot the tuck rule. #WahbagOakland.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

can someone ban SP103 from this thread? Please and thank you.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



SP103 said:


> Offensive pass interfence. Not called. INT.
> Thanks Refs.


You realize it's still an INT even if offensive pass interference is called, right? Jesus Christ, you're a simpleton.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Bradshaw nearly gave away the game, if the Pats would of gotten that fumble..


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

-2 on the play clock and NYG gets the TO. 
Yep.
Let the bullshit continue.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Can`t we all just get along and watch some good ol' American Football? 

..Please?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

fpalm my god SP103, shutup, your team has been favored by the refs for years.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

OMG REFS ARE FIXING THIS GAME!!!!


----------



## SP103

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> You realize it's still an INT even if offensive pass interference is called, right? Jesus Christ, you're a simpleton.


What? NO. Penalties NULLIFY the play. calling me stupid?
Jesus.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I wish we'd completed that Pass there instead.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



SP103 said:


> What? NO. Penalties NULLIFY the play. calling me stupid?
> Jesus.


Not if it's called on Gronk there.

Same reason why offsides by the defense results in a "free play" for the offense.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



SP103 said:


> What? NO. Penalties NULLIFY the play. calling me stupid?
> Jesus.


:lmao you're so ignorant it's funny, a penalty does not nullify the play. that only happens when it causes a lineman to jump.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

INJURY ON THE PLAY


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

That pic of Eli, makes me wonder if he can beat Beth Phoenix, cause I don't think so lol.


----------



## NotAllThere

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



SP103 said:


> What? NO. Penalties NULLIFY the play. calling me stupid?
> Jesus.


Don't need to say a word, you are doing it all to yourself


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Now we lose Ballard. Fuck a doodle doo!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Magic said:


> :lmao you're so ignorant it's funny, a penalty does not nulify the play.


His posting makes sense now, he doesn't understand the rules. :lmao


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

G-Men, we need a touchdown here. Come on guys!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

btw Manning has been pretty great so far, but they need to stop letting go of the football because it will lead to a fumble turnover sooner or later.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli is so good on 3rd down. It's insane.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Come on Eli, turn that Stewie Griffin head over


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Pats might as well not put their secondary out on the field. This is fucking terrible.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Manningham, what the hell?! 

Two timeouts lost??? Damn! Not looking good.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Their starting to fuck up now


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Boothe will be the Pats MVP if they win this game. God!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli, timeouts mean something in huge games, you idiot.BETH KICK HIS ASS!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

REFS ARE NOW FIXING THE GAME FOR THE PATS!!!! UNBELIEVABLE!!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

THAT'S INTERFERENCE!!!


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Patriot's ball.
Patriots up by 2
Giants lost 2 timeouts
2 Giants players N/A
Counting down them final minutes


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I hate the Giants, but I called that I soon as I saw it, hey those are the breaks, break it up...break down.


----------



## killacamt

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

even as a Pats fan I can admit that was pass interference


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eh, I'm glad they didnt throw a flag there, it would have been a weak call. He didnt really screw up the receiver with what he did.


----------



## Champ

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

WOODHEAD


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

First down. Even though they aren't even at the half of the field yet. I can smell a touchdown


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yet another injury?


----------



## killacamt

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Cycloneon said:


> First down. Even though they aren't even at the half of the field yet. I can smell a touchdown


word to your mother


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

G-Men are dropping like flies. Rolle is hurt now. Not good.


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yeah, that would've been a weak pass INT call. Moore didn't prohibit the receiver from making the catch. Had his hand in there a little early but nothing more.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

What's in the water there in Indy?


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

woodhead is beastin' it!! PATRIOTSSS!!!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Pats are draining the clock here. Not good.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

First down again, that clock is ticking..tick..tick..tick..


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Svart said:


> Yeah, that would've been a weak pass INT call. Moore didn't prohibit the receiver from making the catch. Had his hand in there a little early but nothing more.


I agree. Looking at the replay, it would have been a weak call.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli, we need you to come up big here.


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Ugh. Welker..


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Drama coming again with these two teams, c'mon PATS!!!!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli doing it again lol.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

What a catch.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Are you Elite Eli?!?!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I hate the Giants even more now,lol.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli Manning stop being so fucking good. TURN IT OVER


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Well regardless of what happens, my G-Men did me right tonight as a fan. They fought New England hard. But come on guys. You're so close!!! Win it!!!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Damn first down, Pats need to buckle down to give up only a FG, unless they miss..


----------



## Zen

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Almost there!!


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Come oooooooooooooooon


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Lets win it with a last second field goal! Come on!


----------



## Zen

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Timeout! :O


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I never thought I'd boo a Giants TD, but FUCK!!!! 


Oh God Damnit!!!


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

What a fail by the Giants.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Im not a football expert, why shouldn't he have went for the touchdown?


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

This is a game that was the Patriot's.. but they blew it. Tons upon tons of opportunities blown. Please get this over with so we can take a much needed break and make some adjustments.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Most stress 57 seconds now, for Patriot fans..


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I can't watch.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Come on D!!!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

GMEN

where's my man, ABROWN at for some reps?


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

ROFL. 3 drops.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The ref whistled for the time out at 40sec but the time stopped at 36sec..


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

QB sneak now imo.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Tom Brady is a baller man.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Giants D is blowing it right now!


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

This game is literally down to the last play, lol. Fucking nuts!


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

This is it guys...even more drama..


----------



## killacamt

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

good game either way...


----------



## Zen

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

NOOOOOO :"(


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

GIANTS WIN!!!! GIANTS WIN!!!!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Great season Pats, we fought hard man.

It's a miracle we made it this far with our defense.

Congratulations Eli.


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Brady has some pretty piss poor weapons, tbh. All of his WR's suck, including Welker.


----------



## Dice Darwin

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

In the end, the safety hurt the Pats. You take that out, they just need a FG to win it. Either way, it was a very good game.


----------



## WWE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Instant Karma

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

BRADY KILLER STRIKES AGAIN!!!!!!


I fucking love you, Eli Manning. FUCKING LOVE YOU.


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Where the fuck did this Giants post-season team come from and what the fuck did they do with the regular season Giants? :lol


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Brady has fine receivers, the best TE, the best slot receiver, and the best offensive O-Line, he didn't get it done.

ELI>Brady


----------



## Zen

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Congrats to Giants


----------



## Super Sexy Steele

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli proved that he is up there among the elite QB's.


----------



## HoHo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Funny in this very thread, I said the team who is the most hot down the stretch wins the SB, saying that 1, 2 seeds and home field advantage mean nothing, please Eagles do something next year!


----------



## PuroresuPride18

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Who gives a fuck about the giants and the superbowl!!! This man was robbed last night!


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Magic said:


> Brady has fine receivers, the best TE, the best slot receiver, and the best offensive O-Line, he didn't get it done.
> 
> ELI>Brady


Last time I checked, Eli doesn't have a piss poor defense either.


----------



## steamed hams

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

wow that was a nuts ending, enjoyed that. Put some money on the Giants late on as well


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli is top 3 in the league now, easily.


----------



## Svart

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Huganomics said:


> What was this Giants post-season team and what the fuck did they do with the regular season Giants? :lol


They played one of the worst defenses in the league. That's what happened.

But in the end, our receivers goofed up. Badly. You had Hernandez making an amateur mistake, Welker dropping a huge pass and Branch dropping one as well.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

*Another great Super Bowl. congrats to the Giants fans here! *


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli is the best in the league. He beat Brady, he beat Rodgers, and he beat the best defense in the league. Don't really know what else he has to do.


----------



## JakeC_91

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Nice game of AF for the neutral, I actually enjoyed it (I'm not that big on AF) although after tonight I'm warming to it. NYG shall be the team I look out for now, congrats AF you have won me over.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Absolutely gutted?! I felt bad in 08 but it didn't mean much back then.

We needed a little bit of luck today, and never got any. Didn't play well enough, a few dropped catches cost us. 

Anyone know the blonde girl jumping up for the Giants on the last play?!?!? pretty hot!


----------



## El Conquistador

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Nicks, Cruz, Manningham >>>>>>>>> Injured Gronk, Small Welker, Hernandez

Welker isn't a go-to-guy. Just cover the flats and you're good to go.


----------



## septurum

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Good game. Best team won.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



tomkim said:


> Absolutely gutted?! I felt bad in 07 but it didn't mean much back then.
> 
> We needed a little bit of luck today, and never got any. Didn't play well enough, a few dropped catches cost us.
> 
> Anyone know the blonde girl jumping up for the Giants on the last play?!?!? pretty hot!


:yum:


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Man that safety really hurt us.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

It's all good.

The Celtics are gonna win the NBA Championship. :side:


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

UNDESERVED


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



99FELONIEZ said:


> UNDESERVED


:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yes Yes Giants win the Superbowl. History does Repeat itself


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



PuroresuPride18 said:


> Who gives a fuck about the giants and the superbowl!!! This man was robbed last night!


Carlos Condit might be a Patriots fan but Nick Diaz doesn't watch television let alone the Superbowl and the NFL.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Who the fuck is Tom Brady?

OH YEAH, THAT BITCH CRYING HIS EYES OUT IN GISELLE'S LAP RIGHT NOW


FUCKING PROUD TO BE FROM THE STATE OF NEW YORK


Suck mine, bitches.


----------



## RockCold

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

SuperBowl..the time of year when I pretend to understand what the hell is going on.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> :lmao


:lmao:lmao:lmao............:flip


----------



## Huganomics

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Man, I feel so fucking bad for Robert Kraft.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli is the MVP again! Thank you! 


Right now, I'd like to take this time to say that this win means so much to me and my family. The only thing missing tonight is my little buddy, my brother Andrew who passed away last year. He was my best friend, my little buddy, & the Little Giant in our family. Thank you for everything Andy. That one was for you tonight. A great night, and the only thing missing is you!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Thank god the Patriots didn't win. Congrats Giants.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

They basically had a 9-0 start. Safety hurt us, but to get a fumble with 12 men on the pitch was a joke. 

Last minute of the 2nd qrt and 1st minute of the 3rd we were unbelievable. Other than that Woodhead was the only player to shine on offence.

But the pats beat the pats.in my biased point of view.


----------



## Zen

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli deserved it


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



TripleG said:


> Eli is the MVP again! Thank you!
> 
> 
> Right now, I'd like to take this time to say that this win means so much to me and my family. The only thing missing tonight is my little buddy, my brother Andrew who passed away last year. He was my best friend, my little buddy, & the Little Giant in our family. Thank you for everything Andy. That one was for you tonight. A great night, and the only thing missing is you!


could care less


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



99FELONIEZ said:


> could care less


First off, it's couldn't care less you ignorant fuck.

Secondly, shut the fuck up.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Brady still winning though...


----------



## sjones8

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

You can't spell Elite without Eli!!!


----------



## Simplyrob

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I struggled to enjoy that as much as I have enjoyed it in previous years, the way they allowed to leak those winning points just to get a chance to get the control and yards down to the other end when they were already holding the lead. I understand the tactics but it's still ridiculous.


----------



## sjones8

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



-Mystery- said:


> Brady still winning though...


The curse of Giselle!!!!!!


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Still can't believe the shit Eli has pulled all season. Unreal.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yeah I'm sure Tom Brady will find the strength to endure.

The good news for everyone in the NFL is that almost every team is close to the crown.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



99FELONIEZ said:


> could care less


WTF :frustrate

:banplz:

I'm taking it that you meant *couldn't...either way stupid as fuck to post it


----------



## Headliner

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Brady Killer is going to need a lot of rubbers tonight. He should hit up Boston first.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*










WORLD FUCKING CHAMPS!!!!

ELIte does it again!!!!



99FELONIEZ said:


> UNDESERVED


lol stay salty son


----------



## Perfect Poster

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

ELI > Peyton


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

lol @ the Eli>Peyton nonesense.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

David Carr has more rings than every player on the Texans combined.

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Everyones going to be sucking Elis dick for the next few months then! 

Sure the guy is a cool character and never seems under pressure but for ability he gets way too much praise in my opinion.


----------



## AntMan

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Thanks G-Men for defeating the evil empire once again.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Amercian sports annoy me for the simple fact that winning an American league makes you a 'World Champion'. Anyway, go the Chargers! Oh. nvm.


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

It is so fitting that a season that began with people mocking Eli for saying he was an Elite QB ends with him being the Super Bowl MVP for a 2nd time. Unreal!


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Congrats to the Giants! great game out there. I'm always happy to see New England get beat.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> David Carr has more rings than every player on the Texans combined.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Someone sounds BUTTHURT.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The Patriots main off-season plan: DEFENSE.

@DH: Butthurt? Nah, because at the end of the day win or lose, Tom Brady is still a legend and one of the GOATs and the Pats have still won 3 rings in the last 10 years. Besides, I like Eli and have no problem with the Giants in general.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Nah, Brady isn't no GOAT, he can't win a ring without VIN and an elite defense. Guy is a bum.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Catalanotto said:


> Who the fuck is Tom Brady?
> 
> OH YEAH, THAT BITCH CRYING HIS EYES OUT IN GISELLE'S LAP RIGHT NOW
> 
> 
> FUCKING PROUD TO BE FROM THE STATE OF NEW YORK
> 
> 
> Suck mine, bitches.


Could've sworn you were pure Canadian.



Huganomics said:


> Man, I feel so fucking bad for Robert Kraft.


He's alright. It's sad that his wife passed but I fail to see what connection it has to the Patriots.


-Mystery- said:


> Brady still winning though...


Ugly bitch.


Magic said:


> lol @ the Eli>Peyton nonesense.


It'll be the greatest story in NFL history if Peyton can win it next year. 


tomkim said:


> Everyones going to be sucking Elis dick for the next few months then!
> 
> Sure the guy is a cool character and never seems under pressure but for ability he gets way too much praise in my opinion.


 He deserves all the praise he gets. The guy is at least a top 5 QB now. The only thing that doesn't make him better is all the drops and tipped passes by Nicks and Manningham. 



Fargerov said:


> Amercian sports annoy me for the simple fact that winning an American league makes you a 'World Champion'. Anyway, go the Chargers! Oh. nvm.


It's just a figure of speech. Although in this case they probably are the best in the world since North America is the only area of the world that really plays pro football. 

Congrats to the Giants! They weren't the most consistent team this season but they came through in the clutch like they always do. A great game by Eli and defensive stops when it mattered are what won the game. Such an unlikely story when you think about the beginning of the season. That's why the NFL is king in American sports.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I didn't say he was the GOAT, I just said he's one of the greatest QB's ever.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> David Carr has more rings than every player on the Texans combined.
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao


Looking good though, I know it's a long way away but I wouldn't like to come up against a fully fit texans in the playoffs next year. 



notorious_187 said:


> The Patriots main off-season plan: DEFENSE.


Agreed. Although I have been quite pleased with them the last few weeks. Brady is past his prime, but I'd still take him over anyone.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I had no idea David Carr was on the Giants roster. There should be a rule that you get no ring if you literally do nothing for your team during the season.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Hai guys. Just wanted to remind anyone that may have forgotten that Eli has more superbowls that Peyton.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

American sports claim you as world champions because no other team in any other country could beat the winner of the Super Bowl winner anyways.


----------



## DH

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



JM said:


> Hai guys. Just wanted to remind anyone that may have forgotten that Eli has more superbowls that Peyton.


Eli > Peyton. No one can deny that, it's so obvious. Well of course Stafford > all, but Eli's a close second.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

It's pretty much math really.

2 > 1 therefore Eli > Peyton.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

That means Adam Vinatieri > Every player currently in the NFL.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli really does have that, what a guy, he gets shit done in the Superbowl unlike his choker brother who can't do shit.

Before I forget, Tebow>Big Ben, better passer, better runner, and gets away from the rush better. Steelers should trade for the guy. :side:


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I prefer the Tebow hype over the Eli hype :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



JM said:


> It's pretty much math really.
> 
> 2 > 1 therefore Eli > Peyton.


Brad Johnson = Peyton Manning


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

You guys are really starting to get it!


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I think Steeler fans just wish they had an elite QB or even an average QB so they didn't have to rely on their defense all the time.


----------



## Omega Creed

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



JM said:


> It's pretty much math really.
> 
> 2 > 1 therefore Eli > Peyton.


here we go with the " so and so has more rings so they're better" phrase. This follows every sport i'm sad to say. This is far from the truth. Winning a ring/championship is a team achievement, not an individual achievement. So just because one player has more than another doesnt make them better. Bc as said earlier, then Adam Vinatieri would be better than almost everyone in the league. Eli has had better teams than Peyton. Thats how I view it. If you look at their records, stats and everything else, Peyton far surpasses Eli. just my opinion.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

that one was special for me. i can get to say ive seen my team in the super bowl 3 times, and won it twice. when i called my dad once we won, i wanted to cry honestly, i know its gonna sound gay and shit, but i think we have all had those moments with our teams. congrats to the giants and patriots for making this superbowl special.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

JM is just trying to troll me...but really Eli>Payton...I mean Peyton. :side:


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Magic said:


> I think Steeler fans just wish they had an elite QB or even an average QB so they didn't have to rely on their defense all the time.


Ben has two rings so he's better than Brad Johnson/Trent Dilfer/Peyton Manning.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

It's not almost bruh. Adam Vinatieri is *THE* best player in the league.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

LOL GD you were gonna cry?

Congrats to you on the win though. ANOTHER FOR THE NFC EAST (c'mon Dallas ffs)


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



tomkim said:


> I prefer the Tebow hype over the Eli hype :side:


:lmao NaCl


----------



## TheRealThing

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Watching a post game show on SNY, and they've got Tiki on as a host. That bum. Dude looks so salty right now.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



The Outsiders said:


> here we go with the " so and so has more rings so they're better" phrase. This follows every sport i'm sad to say. This is far from the truth. Winning a ring/championship is a team achievement, not an individual achievement. So just because one player has more than another doesnt make them better. Bc as said earlier, then Adam Vinatieri would be better than almost everyone in the league. Eli has had better teams than Peyton. Thats how I view it. If you look at their records, stats and everything else, Peyton far surpasses Eli. just my opinion.


Thank you for the super serious response lol.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> LOL GD you were gonna cry?
> 
> Congrats to you on the win though. ANOTHER FOR THE NFC EAST (c'mon Dallas ffs)


when i was on the phone with my father yes. gotta understand im a freshman at uni and hearing my dad saying he wished iwas there with him to celebrate guess hit me a bit.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'm still mad that the punter didn't get the MVP, ELi didn't deserve it at all.

And it looks like I'll be trolling Pats' fans next year.


----------



## Vic Capri

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I can't hate the Giants winning this time around. They earned it.

- Vic


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

@GD: Wish I could have that relationship with my family, unfortunately they're all Houston sports homers.

Except for my grandpa, he just cheers for whichever team has the most black guys...and I'm dead serious about that.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Weatherford is major BOSS. He's so competitive. Super pumped when he lands the inside 20 kick, pissed when he doesn't. All punters should care that much.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

:lmao JM

NYG punter was cracking me up. I mean he's good, but yeah, pumped kickers/punters are hilarous.



GD said:


> when i was on the phone with my father yes. gotta understand im a freshman at uni and hearing my dad saying he wished iwas there with him to celebrate guess hit me a bit.


Sorry man, just givin you a hard time. It's totally understandable and normal.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> @GD: Wish I could have that relationship with my family, unfortunately they're all Houston sports homers.
> 
> Except for my grandpa, he just cheers for whichever team has the most black guys...and I'm dead serious about that.


Notorious, how is it that you're a boston sports fan from houston. All this time I thought you're family was from boston but you moved to houston or something.

Oh, and :lmao at grandpa. I know all about that


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> :lmao JM
> 
> NYG punter was cracking me up. I mean he's good, but yeah, pumped kickers/punters are hilarous.


It goes to show though. Some will miss the kick and just run off the field like it's no big deal. He looked furious when that one punt went into the end zone.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



abrown0718 said:


> Notorious, how is it that you're a boston sports fan from houston. All this time I thought you're family was from boston but you moved to houston or something.
> 
> Oh, and :lmao at grandpa. I know all about that


Well I became a big sports fan when I was about 10 and ironically the two teams I liked the most were the Celtics & Patriots, and then I fell in love with the city. Most people who meet me think I'm from Boston and when I tell them I'm not they act shocked.

My whole life I've hated Houston sports teams. Don't know why, but I just hate them.

And yeah grandpa's a trip. I watched the SB with him, the whole time he was screaming for someone to knock Tom Brady out and for the Giants player to all hit GRONK in his injured ankle.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



TheRealThing said:


> Watching a post game show on SNY, and they've got Tiki on as a host. That bum. Dude looks so salty right now.


Good, fuck him. Glad he didn't get a ring


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Nothing wrong with going against the grain. If everyone rooted for the home teams where would the fun be in that?


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'm the opposite, my home team is the team I hate the most in every sport.

Except for the Astros, they're too horrible for me to waste my time to hate on.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I troll Nux fans so hard it's funny. Last year I got like 7 of my friends to make bets with me saying the cancucks wouldn't win the stanley cup at the beginning of the playoffs. :lmao


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I had to log off Twitter because I got tired of seeing all the tweets on my timeline saying: "The Texans would beat both of these teams" or "The Texans should be in the Super Bowl" or "If we had Matt Schaub no one in the league could stop us."

@UDK: Didn't the Canuck fans riot because they lost the Stanley Cup last year?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

yeah, the fans here are retarded.

and why are we still talking about the Superbowl, that shit is like 2 and half hours ago. Let's talk about the draft and LUCK.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

hey at least manning won a lombardi in indy.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The Patriots FO has a LOT of work to do with this defense this offseason. Primarily the secondary.

Since Luck is almost a lock to get drafted by the Colts, where do you guys think RGIII ends up?

I've been hearing Cleveland, I'll be sad to see my boy Colt potentially lose his starting job. But I also heard that some coaches may want to move RGIII to running back.

Is Tyrann Mathieu entering the draft?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The NE secondary isn't that much worse than most secondaries. Seriously, Eli Manning just has a knack to throw what seems like an uncatchable ball, but it winds up being an amazing play. It's quite baffling and frustrating.

I say NE needs to improve their front 7.

RGIII at RB? That's fucking retarded. He's raw, but he showed incredible accuracy at times last year.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

^Mathieu isn't eligible this year

I think the wash will trade up to get RGIII

@MrMister - Yeah, that's beyond retarded


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Looking at list of 2012 free agents:
Do you guys think the Texans can keep both Arian Foster and Mario Williams?

Also, I hope Wes Welker comes back, which I think he will.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I wasn't serious about talking about the offseason btw, but I guess everyone else has gotten over that Superbowl as well. :side:


Colts need to improve everything once Peyton is gone, starting with our defense. Hopefully we can get some solid linebackers and a nose tackle this year.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> Looking at list of 2012 free agents:
> Do you guys think the Texans can keep both Arian Foster and Mario Williams?
> 
> Also, I hope Wes Welker comes back, which I think he will.


Yeah I bet they keep both.



Magic said:


> I wasn't serious about talking about the offseason btw, but I guess everyone else has gotten over that Superbowl as well. :side:
> 
> 
> Colts need to improve everything once Peyton is gone, starting with our defense. Hopefully we can get some solid linebackers and a nose tackle this year.


We already established Eli > Peyton. What else needs to be said?


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

That Eli is the GOAT. It only makes sense right? If Brady was going to be GOAT if he won this game then Eli beating the potentail GOAT makes him the GOAT.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> The Patriots FO has a LOT of work to do with this defense this offseason. Primarily the secondary.
> 
> Since Luck is almost a lock to get drafted by the Colts, where do you guys think RGIII ends up?
> 
> I've been hearing Cleveland, I'll be sad to see my boy Colt potentially lose his starting job. But I also heard that some coaches may want to move RGIII to running back.
> 
> Is Tyrann Mathieu entering the draft?


I hope RG3 goes to the Redskins.


----------



## Fargerov

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Magic said:


> American sports claim you as world champions because no other team in any other country could beat the winner of the Super Bowl winner anyways.


Yeah it's mainly MLB that annoys me. They claim to be World Champions, but teams in Japan could probably beat them.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

It feels good


----------



## Arya Dark

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Fargerov said:


> Yeah it's mainly MLB that annoys me. They claim to be World Champions, but teams in Japan could probably beat them.


*no...no no... not gonna happen.

some South American team? yeah perhaps, but not a Japanese team.*


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> The Patriots FO has a LOT of work to do with this defense this offseason. Primarily the secondary.
> 
> Since Luck is almost a lock to get drafted by the Colts, where do you guys think RGIII ends up?
> 
> I've been hearing Cleveland, I'll be sad to see my boy Colt potentially lose his starting job. But I also heard that some coaches may want to move RGIII to running back.
> 
> Is Tyrann Mathieu entering the draft?


Nobody's going to move Griffin to RB. Not even Matt Millen would draft him to be a RB.

As for Mathieu, he's only a Sophomore, and his pro prospects aren't even that great. His size is terrible, does nothing against the run, doesn't have elite speed, etc. He's not a starting CB in the NFL. He has knack for making big plays though, which obviously helps him. He'd be a good nickel corner or safety, and valuable as a returnman. He's the last thing I'd want in a starting corner, however.


----------



## dougfisher_05

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The big bowl is over. Now we look onto to the Combine to see who has the potential and the to the draft to see who we will see start as rookies in 2012. 

Tom Brady is a lucky guy... his loss will quickly be overshadowed by any news from Peyton and the Colts.


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



STUFF said:


> It feels good


:jordan2


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Millen might draft him as a WR though.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

So, Cam Newton can stop working out daily now. Good man.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> Millen might draft him as a WR though.


He probably thinks that Ryan Mallett could be a good WR, since he's 6-7.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I still can't believe that I saw Flavor Flav in a Super Bowl commerical. In 2012. The game itself was pretty lame until the last few minutes, but whatever. I don't really like either team, so I didn't care that much.


----------



## Bro

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



GD said:


> i wanted to cry honestly, i know its gonna sound gay and shit, but i think we have all had those moments with our teams. congrats to the giants and patriots for making this superbowl special.


Who the hell would think thats gay? Fuck that bro i was on my knees after the game almost praying to my TV. You want to cry let that shit out. 

On a side note, I knew the Pats were done when Branch and Hernandez dropped those passes. There's no way they can drop those balls in that situation so I knew the Brady magic wouldn't prevail after that. Also, this whole postseason was like a Recycled 2007 season all over again, it even had Brady pulling an Eli scramble and throw down field but minus Tyree being there. This shit was just too creepy.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'm an emotional guy, I'd bawl my eyes out if the Panthers/Magic/Rays/Hurricanes won a championship. Panthers/Rays could be on the precipice, too.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Congrats to the Giants and their fans!


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



WWF said:


> I'm an emotional guy, I'd bawl my eyes out if the Panthers/Magic/Rays/Hurricanes won a championship. Panthers/Rays could be on the precipice, too.


Carolina gets a defense you'll cry at least once, probably more like three times. Cam is for fucking real.

I'm infinitely jealous.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I almost cried when Ducks won because I was so proud of the team. I incredibly happy for the Colts when they won and same for when the lakers win but never got to the crying point.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> Carolina gets a defense you'll cry at least once, probably more like three times. Cam is for fucking real.
> 
> I'm infinitely jealous.


He's a good guy, yeah. Got a Gatorade deal, won 2 ROY awards, and probably fucked Katy Perry all in one week.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> We already established Eli > Peyton. What else needs to be said?


Not true. Peyton has a way better regular season record. If Peyton had a great defense supporting him all those years, he would have at least 3 Super Bowl rings.



WWF said:


> He's a good guy, yeah. Got a Gatorade deal, won 2 ROY awards, and probably fucked Katy Perry all in one week.


Boss.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Eli was doing the Manning face even when holding the Lombardi trophy. Enjoy it, son.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Man, these guys are easier to troll than DH.


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Nobody's easier to troll than Derek Hooper.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Just heard that's three in a row for the NFC. Just eleven more to break the old streak.


----------



## Bro

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



kobra860 said:


> Not true. Peyton has a way better regular season record. If Peyton had a great defense supporting him all those years, he would have at least 3 Super Bowl rings.


....But the rules are whoever has more rings is the winner


----------



## B-Dawg

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Bill looked like he was gonna cry after someone asked him what this does to the legacy.

"I don't know", he squeaked.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Bro said:


> ....But the rules are whoever has more rings is the winner


lol. Of course...


----------



## Bro

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



WWF said:


>


Facepalm of the Year


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Just putting out here now, so I can look like a genius later, but the Seahawks are my surprise team pick for next year. They have a good coaching staff and some emerging young players who will only get better (ex. Earl Thomas, Brandon Browner, etc)


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

TJAX going to win a superbowl?


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Earl Thomas will be the best safety going forward. I'm not biased though. Hook'em. (he will be/is a great player)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

belichek is such a ***


----------



## Bro

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

^ Didn't he leave the Stadium or something? Al Michaels said that he completely got the fuck out


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Jesus, the Manningham catch was freaking amazing. I know we all know this, but I'm watching the replay. Unlike Tyree, that goes down in the top 10 greatest catches that display skill.


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Magic said:


> TJAX going to win a superbowl?


Alex Smith got close, maybe TJAX can too.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I hope you're right about Seattle. I want more tense Carroll/Harbaugh confrontations. Jeff Fisher can be a dick too. NFC West on the rise?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Bro said:


> ^ Didn't he leave the Stadium or something? Al Michaels said that he completely got the fuck out


his post game conference, guy is such a dick


----------



## Tim Legend

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

FTP:

Fuck tha patriots 

Good job gmen putting old butthole chin in his place. Eli to manningham was precision and one of the best plays ever.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I do think Manning with the Seahawks would be the best fit. Carrol could run the defense while Manning handles the offense and they already have a solid group of guys so they would like be one of the best teams in the NFC if it were to happen. Dolphins would be the worst fit for him tbh.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Seattle is a total joke. Next year they won't even win their division let alone get close to a Super Bowl.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

You're not familiar with that defense or Marshawn Lynch obviously.

They do have one of the worst QBs to ever play the game so there is a problem there.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Seattle is also good because I get all their games here as local games. I also got like 12 titan games for some reason. :hmm:


----------



## CM Dealer

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

You should get 49ers games. If you're going to get football games, they might as well be from glorious teams like the Niners, not CJBarely1K & co.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I dont get to choice which games I get or I surely wouldn't have had Titans and Seahawks for most of the season. Titans are nowhere close to where I live either so they really make no sense, but I enjoyed laughing at CJ sucking and then crying as my fantasy team continued to fail. I think I only watched two of the Seahawks games, TJax is too terrible to watch.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



> The Patriots FO has a LOT of work to do with this defense this offseason. Primarily the secondary.


na we need a pass rusher and a wide receiver over 5 feet tall before a corner. i've had enough of their offense completely stalling out and losing them playoff games/this super bowl b/c they expect brady to be a miracle worker every year.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Patriots really do lack a deep threat.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Pats also need a new Head Coach that doesn't depend on Brady to do everything while his defense continues to fail. :side:


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Magic said:


> Pats also need a new Head Coach that doesn't depend on Brady to do everything while his defense continues to fail. :side:


 

the defense gave the offense 3 chances to win the game in the second half. the defense was on the field the whole game b/c NE had 2 1/2 good drives. their defense isn't why they lost.


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I think it's pathetic that a 9-7 team won a Super Bowl. As I mentioned, I don't care about this game but I did watch it with friends and was sorta rooting for the Patriots. But they lost and now the Giants will continue to become cocky and the media will continue to worship Eli Manning. Now that Eli has two SB titles, which is one more than Peyton, this is not cool. I think Peyton is better and deserves another title. David Carr gets to win a ring too. I can't believe the Giants won and they need to give a ring to Kyle Williams. It was Kyle's two stupid fumbles that set them up to the SB. Looks like I have found a new team to dislike from the NFC East. Oh, and they play against the 49ers next season again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



chronoxiong said:


> I think it's pathetic that a 9-7 team won a Super Bowl. As I mentioned, I don't care about this game but I did watch it with friends and was sorta rooting for the Patriots. But they lost and now the Giants will continue to become cocky and the media will continue to worship Eli Manning. Now that Eli has two SB titles, which is one more than Peyton, this is not cool. I think Peyton is better and deserves another title. David Carr gets to win a ring too. I can't believe the Giants won and they need to give a ring to Kyle Williams. It was Kyle's two stupid fumbles that set them up to the SB. Looks like I have found a new team to dislike from the NFC East. Oh, and they play against the 49ers next season again.


does your vagina hurt?


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



GD said:


> does your vagina hurt?


No I'm just being real. The Giants deserve a lot of credit for winning it all though. Eli Manning just keeps coming through when he has to. That is amazing and that's all I'm gonna say.


----------



## Word

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



chronoxiong said:


> I think it's pathetic that a 9-7 team won a Super Bowl. As I mentioned, I don't care about this game but I did watch it with friends and was sorta rooting for the Patriots. But they lost and now the Giants will continue to become cocky and the media will continue to worship Eli Manning. Now that Eli has two SB titles, which is one more than Peyton, this is not cool. I think Peyton is better and deserves another title. David Carr gets to win a ring too. I can't believe the Giants won and they need to give a ring to Kyle Williams. It was Kyle's two stupid fumbles that set them up to the SB. Looks like I have found a new team to dislike from the NFC East. Oh, and they play against the 49ers next season again.





chronoxiong said:


> No I'm just being real. The Giants deserve a lot of credit for winning it all though. Eli Manning just keeps coming through when he has to. That is amazing and that's all I'm gonna say.



First of all you bicth and moan then your second comment seems to make more sense.

Coughlin drilled into his team it's not how you start it's how you finish and he'd been saying that all season. So who cares if you 9-7? Its how you finish that matters. Packers were 15-1 so they deserve to win the Super Bowl right? Wrong.

Eli Manning, definitely an elite QB now, no doubt about that. 

I feel for Brady though. I believe he is the best ever but this lose is really going to hurt him. Hopefully he bounces back.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



chronoxiong said:


> I can't believe the Giants won and they need to give a ring to Kyle Williams.


Good thing the Pats didn't get in after an easy-ass failed field goal.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Fucking amazing end to the season, pretty fitting the best game of the season is the last one and the most important, Eli seriously gets shit done.


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

We lost for so many reasons last night. Never thought we'd make so many mistakes.

We need to get Welker back and a WR first/second/third round draft pick.


----------



## IMPULSE

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

this thread needs to return to it's steelers discussion form. 

udk trolling pat fans would be boring since his material is too limited.


----------



## JM

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

IMPULSE highlight your top 5 needs the steelers need to address this off-season.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



chronoxiong said:


> *I think it's pathetic that a 9-7 team won a Super Bowl.* As I mentioned, I don't care about this game but I did watch it with friends and was sorta rooting for the Patriots. But they lost and *now the Giants will continue to become cocky and the media will continue to worship Eli Manning. Now that Eli has two SB titles, which is one more than Peyton, this is not cool.* I think Peyton is better and deserves another title. David Carr gets to win a ring too. *I can't believe the Giants won and they need to give a ring to Kyle Williams. It was Kyle's two stupid fumbles that set them up to the SB.* Looks like I have found a new team to dislike from the NFC East. Oh, and they play against the 49ers next season again.





chronoxiong said:


> No I'm just being real. *The Giants deserve a lot of credit for winning it all though. Eli Manning just keeps coming through when he has to. That is amazing and that's all I'm gonna say.*


:kobe


----------



## Word

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



JM said:


> IMPULSE highlight your top 5 needs the steelers need to address this off-season.


Well as a massive steelers fan I would say (in no order):

1. Offensive co-ordinator 
2. Conerbacks
3. Establish an effective run game
4. Offensive line 
5. Handling free agency/cutting players as we're an ageing team.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Brady's deep ball sucks. Must be nice to get nearly 2000 yards passing on yards after the catch thanks to only three guys.

Manning owns Brady. The difference was Manning keeping his throw in bounds to Manningham, and at the end Brady tossing it out of bounds to Branch.


----------



## kobra860

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



chronoxiong said:


> I think it's pathetic that a 9-7 team won a Super Bowl.


The Giants had a much tougher road to the Super Bowl compared to the Patriots. In the AFC the only strong team after the first round was Baltimore. They definitely earned their Super Bowl win.


----------



## Irish Jet

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*


----------



## TripleG

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

The Giants' playoff victories came against teams with a combined 51 regular season wins which is the highest for a Super Bowl winning team in NFL history. 

Yeah, Giants earned their shit.


----------



## STUFF

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



chronoxiong said:


> I think it's pathetic that a 9-7 team won a Super Bowl. As I mentioned, I don't care about this game but I did watch it with friends and was sorta rooting for the Patriots. But they lost and now the Giants will continue to become cocky and the media will continue to worship Eli Manning. Now that Eli has two SB titles, which is one more than Peyton, this is not cool. I think Peyton is better and deserves another title. David Carr gets to win a ring too. I can't believe the Giants won and they need to give a ring to Kyle Williams. It was Kyle's two stupid fumbles that set them up to the SB. Looks like I have found a new team to dislike from the NFC East. Oh, and they play against the 49ers next season again.


:kobe


Woke up today without a headache, still feels good.


----------



## RKO920

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

CAN'T WAIT. -_-


----------



## Tomkin

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



RKO920 said:


> CAN'T WAIT. -_-


Enjoy the game last night?! :shocked:


----------



## Brye

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Holy shit, that game kept me on the edge of my seat. As much as I'd love to have seen the Patriots win and potentially get Hernandez an MVP, I have all the respect in the world for Eli and the Giants.


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

ORDERED NFL LONDON TICKETS! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Certified G

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Superbowl spoiler:


Very happy the Giants won. Though can someone explain the Giants' last touchdown in the 4th quarter? It wasn't supposed to happen or something? Yet it's the reason they won? lol, did I miss something?"]Very happy the Giants won. Though can someone explain the Giants' last touchdown in the 4th quarter? It wasn't supposed to happen or something? Yet it's the reason they won? lol, did I miss something?


----------



## Humph

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

They wanted to go down at the one so they could kill time because it gave brady enough time to go down the field but luckily for Bradshaw, bradys receivers fucked him over


----------



## Horselover Fat

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



The Corre said:


> Superbowl spoiler:
> 
> 
> Very happy the Giants won. Though can someone explain the Giants' last touchdown in the 4th quarter? It wasn't supposed to happen or something? Yet it's the reason they won? lol, did I miss something?"]Very happy the Giants won. Though can someone explain the Giants' last touchdown in the 4th quarter? It wasn't supposed to happen or something? Yet it's the reason they won? lol, did I miss something?


The Patriots let them score so that they wouldn't run the clock down any further.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Had this lil bugger on my Facebook after the game from 5 different Giants fans:









F'n hilarious & victorious.(Y)


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



RKO920 said:


> CAN'T WAIT. -_-


see if jets fans werent so cocky and obnoxious about making the afc championship twice and losing both years, i wouldnt shove it in their faces as much. 

new york is the giants city, period.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I can't stand the "9-7 team shouldn't be champs" bit. Regular season only gets you into the playoffs. That's it. Giants had a rough schedule btw. 

I also can't stand the Eli owns Brady shit. They have no effect on each other. The guys who own Brady play on the defensive side of the ball. New York's defense is not getting enough credit at all. 

Cris Carter was saying Eli > Peyton last night too. He needs to stop doing what he's doing. Incredible hands, great route runner, one of the best WRs of all time. TERRIBLE ANALYST.


----------



## -Mystery-

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I'd rather a 9-7 team win it all then some 14-2 team win it all. Where's the suspense and drama to the team with the best record winning it all every season? Sports in general (not just the NFL) are more fun to watch when 9-7 teams get hot and win it all.


----------



## TKOK

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Depends on if your team is t he 14-2 team or not. I don't mind teams with 9-7 or 10-6 records winning it.But a Dominant team is fun to watch.


----------



## Notorious

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

I don't mind a 9-7 team winning, but it gets boring just having 9-7 teams win it often. I prefer if it happened every 5 or 6 years.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



ItsWhatIdo said:


> Brady's deep ball sucks. Must be nice to get nearly 2000 yards passing on yards after the catch thanks to only three guys.


yea it's amazing he doesn't complete more deep passes to 5 foot receivers and/or slow receivers. i mean it's not like they paid a guy 6 million dollars to have someone to be able to go deep on the outside that they prayed could get on the field so branch could gtfo b/c he sucks but couldn't.

and teams with great qbs are always high in yac(especially when they have 5000 yards passing). that's nothing new. top 5 this year are patriots/saints/green bay/detroit/giants. all great qbs.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



TKOK! said:


> Depends on if your team is t he 14-2 team or not. I don't mind teams with 9-7 or 10-6 records winning it.But a Dominant team is fun to watch.


There hasn't been a dominant team since the 98 Broncos.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

what is considered a dominant team?


----------



## STUFF

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



notorious_187 said:


> I don't mind a 9-7 team winning, but it gets boring just having 9-7 teams win it often. I prefer if it happened every 5 or 6 years.


Patriots had a great record but only beat ONE team with a winning record. And that was 2 weeks ago, they didn't beat one winning team in the regular season. Records don't tell the whole story, not even close.


----------



## ABrown

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



GD said:


> see if jets fans werent so cocky and obnoxious about making the afc championship twice and losing both years, i wouldnt shove it in their faces as much.
> 
> new york is the giants city, period.


:jordan2

I've enjoyed watching the jets meltdown


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> what is considered a dominant team?


It's definitely subjective, so there isn't an easy answer. Each champion can only really be seen in the context of their respective season. I see a dominant team as one that at least dominates its Super Bowl matchup, but sometimes that team faced a superior opponent in the championship round or even the divisional round. A dominant team is one that has a strong offense, defense, and special teams. It makes an overwhelming showing in the playoffs. If it has a close game, its because its opponent was almost as great. The Niners and Cowboys were such a rivalry. The Raiders and Steelers were another.

The 00 Ravens are a team that faced a superior team in the AFC Championship and went on to obliterate their SB opponent. While the defense is one of the greatest of all time, that offense was less than stellar. The 07 Patriots were certainly great, but they ultimately lost the most important game.

But yeah, I see the 98 Broncos as the last team that dominated the league. It was the last least flawed champion, with very strong to overwhelming offense, defense, and special teams. After that parity took over, 32 teams watered down the talent, market sharing and salary cap allowed any team to rise much easier and much faster. Before this the dominant team was pretty common. Dallas and SF were dominant teams. The Redskins and Bears were dominant. This isn't exactly a secret. It's a generally accepted convention that the age of the dominant team is over and has been for years.

Finally, the 99 Rams have a good case too, but their final two games against the best two teams in the league were really close. That's a testament to the Bucs and Titans so the 99 Rams were certainly a great team that exhibited dominance often.

I could go on, but that's probably too much rambling.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

04 new england is pretty close. #2 defense, #4 offense, with the highest score differential in reg season and winning postseason games by 11 ppg, and repeating as champs. they didn't dominate the last game but i don't think they were prepared for a superhuman TO game in that superbowl.


----------



## MrMister

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*

Yeah those NE teams were solid all around. They have a case for themselves as well. Winning 3 in 4 years is awesome (I still think they had no business beating the Rams but that's another long ass story lol). I mean it's only ever been done one other time. They were the first team to really prosper in the salary cap era over an extended period of time. Things had clearly changed by the time they rose. I got a lot of respect for those teams, but I do think they're kinda overrated in the big scheme of things.


----------



## Magic

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



IMPULSE said:


> this thread needs to return to it's steelers discussion form.
> 
> udk trolling pat fans would be boring since his material is too limited.


I already trolled one of them rather easily, I don't see how my material would be too limited. Trolling steeler fans got boring after you and JM stopped responding to me, getting DH just isn't enough.


----------



## IMPULSE

top 5 needs are 

nose tackle (hampton is old and FAT. hoke retired iirc so there's literally no true nose tackle that can hold two blockers)
inside linebacker (farrior is old. foote is crap and well it improves the run defense)
offensive guard ( steelers have no true starting guards they have decent backups and a plug n play in doug)
safety (for depth purposes)
special teams ( the team holes aren't big, but i appreciate a healthy punter and a better kicker.)

cornerback isn't a need. steelers are actually good at the position and they have young talent there already who barley played. also a kidnapping the phoneix sun's training staff is a must. steelers and cardinals also need to stop swapping personnel. attack mendehall. or mention the acl tear the steelers had when it was running around like a flu bug. or laugh at them getting stuck with haley. 

your material is limited in scope magic. it gets repetitive b/c you tend to attack the same things. switch it up to something about wallace or everyone's inability to stay healthy and it remains fresh. it's just insert shot at ben and his defense aided championships in a team sport.


----------



## MrMister

You got rid of Arians. I expect the Steelers to go undefeated now.


----------



## Magic

IMPULSE said:


> your material is limited in scope magic. it gets repetitive b/c you tend to attack the same things. switch it up to something about wallace or everyone's inability to stay healthy and it remains fresh. it's just insert shot at ben and his defense aided championships in a team sport.



Meh, I'll try more this year. And I did actually switch it up with a post once attacking everything about the Steelers and DH gave me some serious and lulzy reply telling me how wrong I was. I also like the Steelers' receivers too much to hate on them. Wallace just has that SWAG. Plus, there is plenty of stuff to make fun of about the Patriots, they are almost awful at everything.


----------



## Aid

A Detroit Lions website has begun posting a rumor saying that the Lions may not be able to afford Calvin Johnson if he demands a large contract. Whether true or not, it would completely kill the Lions to be without CJ. But if Calvin were to leave, I certainly wouldn't protest it if he became Jay Cutler's target in Chicago. :side:


----------



## TKOK

or Alex Smith's target in SF.


----------



## Magic

Or Peyton Manning's target in "enter city here"


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



Word said:


> First of all you bicth and moan then your second comment seems to make more sense.
> 
> Coughlin drilled into his team it's not how you start it's how you finish and he'd been saying that all season. So who cares if you 9-7? Its how you finish that matters. Packers were 15-1 so they deserve to win the Super Bowl right? Wrong.
> 
> Eli Manning, definitely an elite QB now, no doubt about that.
> 
> I feel for Brady though. I believe he is the best ever but this lose is really going to hurt him. Hopefully he bounces back.


It's a little late for me to respond back but yea, the Giants earned their SB win last night. I give them credit and Eli Manning gets big props from me. The dude is clutch when he has to. I guess after drinking a lot last night and getting some sleep, I feel back to normal about what has happened in the Playoffs. I hope the 49ers can still get far in the future. They just need to fix the offense more.

Now that the Giants made history with being the first 9-7 team to win the Super Bowl, I hope it doesn't happen too often. I think it's okay if it happens once in a while. That's all I'm saying. I remember the 49ers won the SB with a 10-6 record and of course, the Packers did the same thing last year. Would there be an outrage if say, an 8-8 team caught fire and wins a SB in the future?


----------



## Aid

Just to add my two cents to chronoxiong's response. Well, there was a little bit of an outrage last year when the 7-9 Seahawks made it to the playoffs and then went on to beat the Saints. I remember my Sports Law class saying that the NFL should do a best of 3 series like other sports. I disagreed with them, but I saw their point. Sure there will be fluke wins. Sure there will be teams with better records not getting in when a lower record team in an easier division gets in, but that is what makes football so great. Every game can be important. There are no do-overs. There are no beating them in the next game. There is just one shot to win it all. The Giants got hot at the right time, and that is what matters most.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

no, its actually enjoyable watching the underdog win


----------



## TripleG

I'll be honest, I want the Eli/Peyton discussion to be over and done with. I don't want them to be compared to each other anymore, no matter which one you think is better. The only reason they are tied to each other is because they are brothers. You don't here people constantly comparing Aaron Rodgers to Brett Favre much at all anymore. This should have ended for Eli after winning the Super Bowl MVP the first time, but no. 

But fuck it, I'll thrown my two cents in. 

Which one is better? Eli is more successful one now with two Super Bowl rings & two Super Bowl MVPs. BUT, I feel like Eli has benefited from a better Front Office, better coaching staff, & a better all around system. Eli is a key part of that system, but this season was the first time I felt like Eli was the main reason for the Giants' success. Without him this year, we don't even make the playoffs. Could I really make that claim in earlier seasons, even the 1st Super Bowl run? Its debatable. Peyton basically was the Colts. Without him, they are worthless. And I've said it before, Peyton is the most individually gifted QB I've ever seen play the game. He's almost a hybrid QB/Offensive Coordinator out there. What he does is nothing short of art. But whatever failings the Colts had was more due to lackluster defenses (even the year they won the Super Bowl, their defense was OK at best & didn't start playing well until the playoffs), which is part of what kept Dan Marino from ever winning a Super Bowl.  You can only get so far with just a great QB, even if he's the most talented QB of all time. 

So yes, I would say Peyton is more talented. But so what?! By my own belief & description, nobody is, so why even continue the discussion? Can't Eli's legacy just speak for itself without having to constantly bring up his relation to Peyton? And the other way around as well. Peyton's success is enough to get him in the Hall of Fame and him not being there this season led to his team being so bad that people were joking (some dead serious) that he was the MVP this season. So his brother has more Super Bowl rings them him. Big deal. Both Manning Bros have had fantastic careers that aren't even over yet. Instead of constantly comparing them, lets just appreciate the great talents of both.


----------



## Magic

The Eli/Peyton discussions should end because there really is no comparsion, Eli is nowhere close to Peyton's league talent wise and that's just how it is.

Though Eli does deserve his praise and needs to be praised more for what he has accomplished instead of getting compared to his brother. That would suck for anyone.


----------



## Aid

Eli still has a lot of mileage left on him. He's only 31. It's possible he could win another Superbowl. Peyton's legacy and stats may already be finished and as good as they get. I would love to see Peyton go for another 5 years, but neck injuries are something you don't mess around with. Eli could very well surpass Peyton in a few years if he maintains his current level of play or gets even better. But I guess for now, it is all talk until they both retire.


----------



## BruiserKC

Congrats to the G-men for the win. I'm not the biggest fan of the Mannings in the world but Eli did earn this one and I will give him props. 

I'm sure it's been touched, but Bradshaw should have just scored the touchdown and not tried to screw around on that play. Especially if something happened and the field goal ended up being missed or they try again on 3rd down and fumble or Eli throws a pick. 

Another thing that probably has been mentioned here, but I would be just fine with them doing away with the Pro Bowl. No matter what, it's an exhibition and seems to mean the least of the major league all-star games. They've tried everything to make it more palatable, but I don't think they can do that.


----------



## Joel Anthony

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



TripleG said:


> The Giants' playoff victories came against teams with a combined 51 regular season wins which is the highest for a Super Bowl winning team in NFL history.
> 
> Yeah, Giants earned their shit.


An amazing stat right there. Congrats to all the Giants fans here.

The Giants' offense is only going to be better next year, with more confidence and they will touch up that offensive line which was banged up all year and was a rag-tag group to begin with. The Giants lost two of their best on the O Line before the season even began and still managed to fight hard all year.

The defense had its problems as well before Week 1 with season ending injuries mainly Goff and Terrell Thomas. The defense is going to be stronger next year as well, you look at two young guys like JPP and Linval Joseph and you have to feel good about their development so far so early in their careers. 

With the way Jerry Reese has bveen drafting since his first year as Giants GM, you have to know that he's going to plug up the issues on the Offensive Line, get a little help for the D, and then do his magic all around in the later rounds.

That schedule looks hellacious for Big Blue next year, but if you're a Giants fan I'm sure you know that every year is tough when you play the Cowboys, Eagles and Redskins each twice. I'm sure the Giants will be ready to make the dance and defend their crown in the playoffs again next season.


----------



## Mikey Damage

This talk about the Giants not being worthy is ridiculous.

They beat the 15-win Packers in Green Bay, and the 13-win Niners in San Fran. Then they beat the great Belichick/Brady duo.

Come on. It's not a fluke to win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Aid

And the more than likely to be cut Denver Bronco Knowshon Moreno gets arrested for a DUI. Apparently his plate on his car says SAUCED.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2012/02/06/broncos-knowshon-moreno-arrested-for-dui/


----------



## JM

Did anyone see the Paparazzi video where Gisele threw the Pats receivers under the bus :lmao


----------



## Magic

who is Gisele?

Moreno showed potential, too bad he gets injured every 5 plays.


----------



## Bogey

*Re: NFL Thread: SUPER BOWL HYPE!*



MrMister said:


> I can't stand the "9-7 team shouldn't be champs" bit. Regular season only gets you into the playoffs. That's it. Giants had a rough schedule btw.
> 
> I also can't stand the Eli owns Brady shit. They have no effect on each other. The guys who own Brady play on the defensive side of the ball. New York's defense is not getting enough credit at all.
> 
> Cris Carter was saying Eli > Peyton last night too. He needs to stop doing what he's doing. Incredible hands, great route runner, one of the best WRs of all time. TERRIBLE ANALYST.


I've always called Cris Carter Mr. Potato Head:


----------



## MrMister

lmao Bogey



JM said:


> Did anyone see the Paparazzi video where Gisele threw the Pats receivers under the bus :lmao


He can't fucking throw and catch his own passes! 

That one? Kinda awesome actually.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

tom is 0-2 in superbowls since gisele showed up


----------



## JM

Gisele is Brady's woman UDFK. Get up with the tabloids!

That's the one MrMister.


----------



## Tomkin

BOSS said:


> This talk about the Giants not being worthy is ridiculous.
> 
> They beat the 15-win Packers in Green Bay, and the 13-win Niners in San Fran. Then they beat the great Belichick/Brady duo.
> 
> Come on. It's not a fluke to win the Super Bowl.


They had a lot of luck on their side though...

Packers had an off day, and the hail mary before half time just killed them.
Kyle williams gifted them the win with 2 mistakes, and they weren't that great in all honesty.
Patriots beat the patriots in the SB, endless mistakes and they recovered 3 fumbles which all fell the right way.

Not taking anything away from them, every team needs that little bit of luck to win the SB, but the giants got a hell of a lot more than a little bit of luck.


----------



## Bogey

tomkim said:


> They had a lot of luck on their side though...
> 
> Packers had an off day, and the hail mary before half time just killed them.
> Kyle williams gifted them the win with 2 mistakes, and they weren't that great in all honesty.
> Patriots beat the patriots in the SB, endless mistakes and they recovered 3 fumbles which all fell the right way.
> 
> Not taking anything away from them, every team needs that little bit of luck to win the SB, but the giants got a hell of a lot more than a little bit of luck.


----------



## ABrown

tomkim said:


> They had a lot of luck on their side though...
> 
> Packers had an off day, and the hail mary before half time just killed them.
> Kyle williams gifted them the win with 2 mistakes, and they weren't that great in all honesty.
> Patriots beat the patriots in the SB, endless mistakes and they recovered 3 fumbles which all fell the right way.
> 
> Not taking anything away from them, every team needs that little bit of luck to win the SB, but the giants got a hell of a lot more than a little bit of luck.


you really wanna play this game?


----------



## Bogey

MrMister said:


> lmao Bogey
> 
> 
> 
> He can't fucking throw and catch his own passes!
> 
> That one? Kinda awesome actually.




































Alright I'll stop.


----------



## MrMister

Tom Jackson just became more awesome.

LOL Skip called Eli, Eli RAIN MANning. I love/hate Skip. 



tomkim said:


> They had a lot of luck on their side though...
> 
> Packers had an off day, and the hail mary before half time just killed them.
> Kyle williams gifted them the win with 2 mistakes, and they weren't that great in all honesty.
> Patriots beat the patriots in the SB, endless mistakes and they recovered 3 fumbles which all fell the right way.
> 
> Not taking anything away from them, every team needs that little bit of luck to win the SB, but the giants got a hell of a lot more than a little bit of luck.


Don't forget those two fumbles that bounced right back to Giant players. 
The Giants did get more luck than most SB Champs, but they also took advantage of pretty much every break they got.

And that throw to Manningham and the catch itself. Can't overrate that throw and catch.


----------



## -Mystery-

tomkim said:


> They had a lot of luck on their side though...
> 
> Packers had an off day, and the hail mary before half time just killed them.
> Kyle williams gifted them the win with 2 mistakes, and they weren't that great in all honesty.
> Patriots beat the patriots in the SB, endless mistakes and they recovered 3 fumbles which all fell the right way.
> 
> Not taking anything away from them, every team needs that little bit of luck to win the SB, but the giants got a hell of a lot more than a little bit of luck.


Was it luck when the Giants capitalized on every single one of those mistakes? Get out of here with your salty bullshit.

Btw, does anyone know the whereabouts of SP103? :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## STUFF

tomkim said:


> They had a lot of luck on their side though...
> 
> Packers had an off day, and the hail mary before half time just killed them.
> Kyle williams gifted them the win with 2 mistakes, and they weren't that great in all honesty.
> Patriots beat the patriots in the SB, endless mistakes and they recovered 3 fumbles which all fell the right way.
> 
> Not taking anything away from them, every team needs that little bit of luck to win the SB, but the giants got a hell of a lot more than a little bit of luck.


What a coincidence, everyone has an off day against the Giants but their defense deserves no credit for that :kobe


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

the giants were lucky blah blah blah shut yo ass up











north new jersey represent


----------



## IMPULSE

my father just died i think. i wouldn't know but he's under the opnion that ricky williams was more important than rice and ricky goes and retire. 

yeah haley's here and the annoying steeler fans start wondering about getting a fullback. they have such an unhealthy obsession with that position.


----------



## Notorious

Kinda off-topic but isn't DeSean Jackson a free agent this offseason?


----------



## MrMister

He is. You don't want him on your team though. Go after Bowe, ie someone who is good.


----------



## HoHo

^Why not have him on your team? This guys makes exposive plays when you get him in the game, plays that can decide a game win, or game lost.I don't think he will get a big deal, but I think he's loves Vick and whole offense, he wants to win a SB,and he has a better chance winning in Phila, then a team that isn't going to be competing during the season.


----------



## Notorious

I don't want him on the Patriots was just asking.

I wonder if that Brandon Lloyd rumor was really true though.


----------



## HoHo

What rumor haven't heard? Spill the beans Notorious 187..Was it Eric Allen, HOF who had the Eagles as his top sleeper pick to have a chance to do damage next year, love that confidence he has with the birds, wished the whole had that confidence like the old bird teams did.


----------



## Notorious

Just a rumor I going around on a Patriots forum I post on that Brandon Lloyd wants to come to New England since Josh McDaniels (Who was the OC on the Rams with him) is gonna be the Pats new offensive coordinator.


----------



## HoHo

Wow, hmmm..Lloyd and Welker running all over the field like jack rabbits, could be very dangerous for the Pats if that happened.


----------



## Notorious

Welker's a free agent too but I think he re-signs.


----------



## Aid

Lloyd can be a big receiver for New England if used correctly. He made Orton look like a star when they were both in Denver with McDaniels. Just imagine what Tom Brady can do for him.


----------



## RKO920




----------



## Notorious

:lmao


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

dumb bitch


----------



## Bogey

I actually saw on T.V. a woman from my hometown get interviewed with her kids. Unlike that dumb bitch in that video she represented my town well was enthusiastic and showed her knowledge of the Giants.


----------



## Magic

you guys should do me a real solid and put maderas in your sig. come on guys, I already have gone through enough this year with the Colts. :side:

:lmao @ that video.


----------



## Tomkin

notorious_187 said:


> Just a rumor I going around on a Patriots forum I post on that Brandon Lloyd wants to come to New England since Josh McDaniels (Who was the OC on the Rams with him) is gonna be the Pats new offensive coordinator.


Heard something like this as well. Desperately need a WR


----------



## Humph

Hernandez is basically a WR, Welker had the second most receiving yards in the regular season, Branch is a decent receiver and then there's obviously Gronk, I don't understand why the pats need another receiver.


----------



## Notorious

Hernandez is a tight end. Gronk is a tight end.

Deion is ok.

GRONK, Hernandez, Welker, Lloyd, Deion: OMGBRADY


----------



## Magic

:lmao Brady is so awful at the QB position that he needs four good receivers to get anything done apparently.


----------



## Humph

Don't need lloyd when you have










8*D


----------



## Notorious

:lmao

He looks like he just got done crying.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Hernandez is basically a WR, Welker had the second most receiving yards in the regular season, Branch is a decent receiver and then there's obviously Gronk, I don't understand why the pats need another receiver.


the tight ends are good. welker is completely taken out of 4/5 big games since moss left and branch is horrible. branch plays good every 2-3 games and that's with the teams 2ns/3rd best corner on him and no attention paid to him.

they lost the SB b/c their wrs are average. 3/4 games they lost this year is b/c their wrs are average. i don't understand how they don't need another wr.

the giants did what the jets did last year in the playoffs with below average lbs/dbs and NE averaged 18.5 ppg vs them. they signed ocho b/c they knew their wrs weren't good enough to win a ring and they were a lee evans drop a way from not making the SB again b/c of that.


----------



## Notorious

We re-sign Wes and sign Brandon Lloyd and our passing game will be unstoppable.

We should bring Benjarvus Green-Ellis back too, I think he's a decent RB.

I also hope we can bring Andre Carter back, I heard during the season that there's a 50/50 chance we won't due to his injury, but the guy was amazing for us while he was here and would've been a huge factor in the playoffs. He was IMO our best defensive player in the 2011 season.


----------



## MrMister

I agree that Hernandez is basically a WR. I don't think you guys need an upgrade really, you just need who you have to catch the ball. That Welker drop was enormous. Obviously one legged Gronk hurt the Pats severely as well. 

What you really need is a more balanced offense. Balance still is the most important factor of an offense.


----------



## Notorious

My dream is for us to have a good running game to accompany the lethal passing game.

Stevan Ridley has a lot of potential and could be our missing piece but he just fumbles the ball way too much, I could give the excuse that he was a rookie but something's gotta give. I think if he can work on that they we've got ourselves a good running back. IIRC I think that some Patriots writers said that his fumbling issues were what was holding him back from getting more PT. It's ironic that Stevan Ridley is supposed to be our future RB but he fumbles all the time but yet our current RB has never fumbled in his career.

I don't want to make excuses, but if we had a healthy GRONK then I think that changes the SB completely. Not saying we would've won, but it just makes everything so different IMO.


----------



## Magic

my dream is to have a great defense with a great passing attack. My dreams always seem to be crushed with injuries though.


----------



## Arya Dark

*My dream is to win a playoff game in my lifetime... YEAH GO BENGALS!!!!*


----------



## Dice Darwin

I hope the Bengals are one win away from the playoffs, in the last game of the season. And they play my Browns and lose on a Josh Cribbs kick return TD with no time left. And both teams miss the playoffs together. 

But that's just me dreaming. Don't mind me.


----------



## Irish Jet

My dream?

Horrible photoshop, but still:










:mark:


----------



## kobra860

GD said:


> dumb bitch


This. What was she even doing there?


----------



## ABrown

RKO920 said:


>


Jets fan on the bandwagon. Exposed. Go back to the losers, bitch


----------



## Irish Jet

That is fucking embarrassing, I mean even Jets fans hate Sanchez...


----------



## Aid

So Vincent Jackson, Marquis Colston, and Dwayne Bowe are looking to become free agents this offseason and are more likely to end up on a different team. Which one would you guys want on your team? I wouldn't mind Bowe in Chicago.


----------



## Humph

All three at Tampa please.


----------



## ABrown

that's messed up


----------



## MrMister

That's not even funny. I mean I think they're trying to be funny there. So just like Welker, they too dropped the ball. Hmmm, maybe that's their artistic meaning in this.:side:

Hopefully they gave those candy bars to the homeless afterward.


----------



## Tomkin

Surely she's a Giants fan?!?!?!?

Hated all the criticism Wes got though, everyone makes mistakes. Wasn't the best of throws either. 

Sign Brandon Lloyd and our passing game would be fucking ace with everyone fit









Would mean a non existent running game again though ...Why we didn't run the ball in our first play just shows it won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## Humph

googled it and this came up



> Pawngo.com, an online pawn shop that launched in June of 2011, may have just dropped the ball. The Denver-based company delivered around 8,000 Butterfinger candy bars to Boston’s Copley Square today, in reference to a pass dropped by New England Patriots wide receiver Wes Welker in the final minutes of the Super Bowl. “Thank you Wes Welker,” read a sign bearing the Pawngo logo.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

the one thing ilook forward to after the superbowl is the new americas game episode. so this year it will be the nyg i wonder who they will have on it? the 07 team had eli and coughlin on it already and they never have people appear twice, so they are out of the running. i have a feeling JPP and Cruz will be on it, as for the third, im thinking it might be osi or tuck.


----------



## MrMister

As long as it's not Brandon Jacobs I'll watch it and probably enjoy it. Jacobs really thinks he's an integral part of this team and that's laughable. The Giants were at their worst when he was the main ball carrier.

I'd think Tuck and Cruz would be the most obvious. Not sure who that third would be.


----------



## Horselover Fat

MrMister said:


> As long as it's not Brandon Jacobs I'll watch it and probably enjoy it. Jacobs really thinks he's an integral part of this team and that's laughable. The Giants were at their worst when he was the main ball carrier.
> 
> I'd think Tuck and Cruz would be the most obvious. Not sure who that third would be.


tiki barber


----------



## TripleG

GD said:


> the one thing ilook forward to after the superbowl is the new americas game episode. so this year it will be the nyg i wonder who they will have on it? the 07 team had eli and coughlin on it already and they never have people appear twice, so they are out of the running. i have a feeling JPP and Cruz will be on it, as for the third, im thinking it might be osi or tuck.


If I had to guess, probably Justin Tuck, Victor Cruz, & then either Nicks or JPP. Tuck is definitely going to be in it because he's basically the Defensive Leader. Not the best player on the squad, but definitely the glue that holds it together. Cruz was the big break out offensive star and became somewhat of an overnight hit this year, so I think he's very likely. And then they'll either get another big offensive or defensive star and JPP & Nicks would be the next step down from Tuck & Cruz respectively.


----------



## Tomkin

JPP no question.


----------



## TKOK

This whole gisele thing is just stupid.


----------



## IMPULSE

i hated the colts for flirting with butler a few weeks back. i've transition my hate to the rams for trying to steal the steeler's capologist to be their gm. they better have a good replacement for him if he leaves.


----------



## JM

TKOK! said:


> This whole gisele thing is just stupid.


HER HUSBAND CAN'T THROW THE BALL AND CATCH IT AT THE SAME TIME.

Really not sure why Jacobs (of all people lololol) felt the need to comment. Pretty much made all woman that heard what he said simultaneously hate him too.


----------



## MrMister

Is Eli still a shoe in for the HoF or has that idiotic talk died down yet?

It is funny that comments from a supermodel have gotten the press that it has.


----------



## Bogey

MrMister said:


> As long as it's not Brandon Jacobs I'll watch it and probably enjoy it. Jacobs really thinks he's an integral part of this team and that's laughable. The Giants were at their worst when he was the main ball carrier.
> 
> I'd think Tuck and Cruz would be the most obvious. Not sure who that third would be.


I think Jacobs will be a free agent and it's unlikely he'll be re-signed. I won't be sad to see him go. He had a poor attitude about his role and hasn't been good since '08.


----------



## HoHo

Report: Plaxico wants to sign with Eagles

After a pedestrian return season with the New York Jets, Plaxico Burress is apparently looking for a new team -- and guess who's atop the wide receiver's wish list.

The Eagles.

The former Giant who spent nearly two years in jail on a gun charge, told NBC10's Howard Eskin that he wants to play for the Eagles.

Tweeted Eskin at 12:42 p.m. on Wednesday:

"Saw and talked to Plaxico Burress at Super Bowl and told me he wants to play for Eagles. Badly!"

Burress becomes a free agent on March 13. He caught 45 balls for 612 yards with eight touchdowns last season, but three of those scores were lumped in a Week 7 win over the Chargers.

Burress' one-year deal with the Jets paid him a little more than $3 million. 

Plaxico wants to sign with the birds again, I expect the Eagles to least speak to him, 8 Tds for the Eagles that would be perfect.I wouldn't be happy if they didn't resign DeSean Jackson, and signed him.I'm pretty sure he wouldn't sign if Jackson left.I think the Eagles didn't sign him, due to the risk of the age, and seeing how much he has in the tank.Still upgrading the offense, they need to fix that damn defense from the Linebackers backwards..


----------



## ABrown

Bogey said:


> I think Jacobs will be a free agent and it's unlikely he'll be re-signed. I won't be sad to see him go. He had a poor attitude about his role and hasn't been good since '08.


co-sign. I wouldn't bring back Ross either. Now if only we could find someway to get rid of Canty and Rolle



ho ho inc said:


> Report: Plaxico wants to sign with Eagles
> 
> After a pedestrian return season with the New York Jets, Plaxico Burress is apparently looking for a new team -- and guess who's atop the wide receiver's wish list.
> 
> The Eagles.
> 
> The former Giant who spent nearly two years in jail on a gun charge, told NBC10's Howard Eskin that he wants to play for the Eagles.
> 
> Tweeted Eskin at 12:42 p.m. on Wednesday:
> 
> "Saw and talked to Plaxico Burress at Super Bowl and told me he wants to play for Eagles. Badly!"
> 
> Burress becomes a free agent on March 13. He caught 45 balls for 612 yards with eight touchdowns last season, but three of those scores were lumped in a Week 7 win over the Chargers.
> 
> Burress' one-year deal with the Jets paid him a little more than $3 million.
> *Plaxico wants to sign with the birds again*, I expect the Eagles to least speak to him, 8 Tds for the Eagles that would be perfect.I wouldn't be happy if they didn't resign DeSean Jackson, and signed him.I'm pretty sure he wouldn't sign if Jackson left.I think the Eagles didn't sign him, due to the risk of the age, and seeing how much he has in the tank.Still upgrading the offense, they need to fix that damn defense from the Linebackers backwards..


 he's never played for the eagles, so...



By now I'm sure everyone's seen the video of Gronkowski dancing.

Two things:

1) that ankle didn't look like it was bothering him, although I'll bet he was white boy wasted

2)He's catching alot of flack, but I don't see the big deal. Apparently it was pre-planned so why waste it, and he wasn't the only one there. If anything he should be embarrassed about his dancing, looking like a hot mess


----------



## MrMister

Yeah I'm assuming Gronk was pretty drunk. We all do stupid shit when we're drunk. Non story.


----------



## HoHo

Well last year he pretty much and said I wanna play for the Eagles no one else, obviously the birds were wrong in not signing up considering Jackson had a down year, but Maclin stepped up.The Eagles always lacked a huge WR, not sure if the birds want him that bad, 07 hell yes I wanted Plaxico, 50/50, cause the problems with the team stem for the defense..


----------



## TKOK

Wonder if the 49ers will give him a call. I heard he was literally on the plane to meet them when he got the text saying that the Jets wanted him.


----------



## Aid

Jason La Canfora us reporting that the Steelers will be parting ways with Hines Ward to create cap space. So Ward's career as a Steeler looks to be over. Will he retire or play for another team I wonder.


----------



## MrMister

IMPULSE covered this late in the season. Ward hit some milestone which I can't remember and doesn't really matter since it's a WR stat. He'll probably retire since I'm not sure many people want a really old mediocre WR.


----------



## Magic

he got either 1000 receptions or 10000 yards. one of those two, cant remember which one.


----------



## IMPULSE

the former. this news actually makes me sad somewhat. it's still good though b/c i means jericho will be back. the source doesn't do much for me.

i'm also enjoying rooney going on cockblock season he's already fucked over the rams, ben's joy, tomlin, and the colts. casey hampton fat ass being cut is better news to me.


----------



## Bogey




----------



## TKOK

I heard that Reggie Wayne wants to go to the Patriots. I geuss he thinks either Peyton won't be the same or he won't be on the Colts.


----------



## Notorious

Welker, Wayne, Deion, GRONK and Hernandez doesn't sound too bad.

I think we'll draft two defensive players with our two first round draft picks, at least that's what "sources" have said.


----------



## Magic

Wayne dont go to the Pats, just dont even consider it. Brady will ignore you like he did Ocho and instead throw to Branch. 

He should go wherever Manning goes, they have great chemistry and it would help whatever team too since Manning would have a target he likes.


----------



## Notorious

LOL at comparing Reggie Wayne to Ochocinco.


----------



## Magic

I wasn't comparing their talents at all, but Brady would never pass to him and I doubt he wants to be the fourth or fifth option on a team which is what he would end up as on the Pats.


----------



## Notorious

What makes you think Brady would never pass to him?


----------



## Magic

he's more comfortable passing to Gronk, Welker, Hernandez, and Branch, and the Pats did a horrible job of including Ocho into their offense and they would likely do the same to Wayne. Also, don't you guys need a deep threat? Don't see why the Pats would even need Wayne.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23

deion branch sucks man. brady doesn't prefer to throw to him and he isn't more comfortable throwing to him. he is forced to throw to him. brady/belichick didn't trust ocho that's why they did a "terrible" job of incorporating him into the offense. if they trusted ocho branch would have never seen the field. 

they don't necessarily need a deep threat(although that would be my preference). they just need someone on the outside that can get open consistently against 1 on 1 coverage, and belichick loves wayne so i wouldn't be surprised if that's who they get even tho i hope they get someone younger than that.


----------



## HoHo

Just saw on ESPN, that the Eagles will tag DeSean yes, time to fix that defense now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

PULL YO 84 JERSEYS OUT


----------



## Aid

Manning and Moss to Arizona with Fitzgerald. Calling it now.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

i feel like that even at 35 moss will be taking people to school. 

i want to see the man win a ring


----------



## Aid

Moss did have a year long break. As long as he's motivated, he might be able to produce at least one more great season depending on who's throwing to him.


----------



## TKOK

Aid180 said:


> Manning and Moss to Arizona with Fitzgerald. Calling it now.


I sure as hell hope not.


----------



## Notorious

I don't want Moss back in New England that's for sure.


----------



## Aid

TKOK! said:


> I sure as hell hope not.


Manning, Moss, and Fitzgerald all together would really give the 49'ers some competition. It would give a lot of press to that division though. More press means more prime time games. But it's all speculation for now.


----------



## MrMister

I'm not convinced Moss will be worth a shit. He drastically declined in his final year. Motivation is a problem with him. Everyone agrees he might be the most physically talented WR of all time, but his head is screwed on wrong. He was garbage in Oakland when he was in his prime. He's guaranteed garbage unless he has the right QB. Brady, Brees...that's about it. He won't go to GB.

I don't mention Peyton because he's a huge question mark too.


----------



## IMPULSE

joe flacco is peyton level and will get top 5 quarterback money according to his agents. i know the agent isn't serious but it's amusing.


----------



## MrMister

An agent should try to get the most he can for his client. Of course he'll say Flacco is top 5.

edit: Jaws is removed from MNF. I'll have to mute it now for sure. Gruden is such a fucking beating.


----------



## IMPULSE

i know it's him setting his bargaining position it's just funny to actually to hear it said out loud. some feel like joe will get kolb money and kolb is out there worrying about his future. 

that sack of crap colon won't take a pay cut. he's the worst contract the steelers had for a while and it's all the bears fault.


----------



## tapout49

Aid180 said:


> Manning, Moss, and Fitzgerald all together would really give the 49'ers some competition. It would give a lot of press to that division though. More press means more prime time games. But it's all speculation for now.


It's doubtful Manning will ever get back to 100%. A 50% Manning is still better than a 100% Kolb, but even if Peyton goes to AZ they will have to install Peyton's offense because he sure as hell isn't running Arizona's. By time everybody gets on the same page, will Peyton even still be healthy? That team couldn't even keep Kolb upright, much less Peyton Manning. Arizona continues to ignore their offensive line, meanwhile the 49ers defense is insane and young, they will only get better. Seattle is putting together a nice defense and they looked tough down the stretch. St. Louis now have Fisher who will at least put together a competitive defense in year 1. Arizona can sign all the flashy players they want, until they groom a long term answer at QB and play consistent defense they will continue to be shit. They traded a solid corner and a #2 draft pick for a quarterback that might not even be on the roster in 2012. If they sign Manning and put all of this cap space into him knowing he could be hit once and IR'd for the entire year while they once again trot out Skelton - they just go further back to where they were before Kurt Warner gave that franchise ANY glimpse of hope.


----------



## TKOK

MrMister said:


> An agent should try to get the most he can for his client. Of course he'll say Flacco is top 5.
> 
> edit: Jaws is removed from MNF. I'll have to mute it now for sure. Gruden is such a fucking beating.


That sucks. I like Gruden in the booth for some reason though. I think it has to do with me liking his voice. If that makes any sense.


----------



## Aid

Rumor has it that the front office of the Steelers are worried about losing Mike Wallace. Wallace is a restricted free agent and they have little cap space. Any team that wants Wallace can make an offer and give up their first round pick if the Steelers do not match it. Teams like New England, who has 2 first round picks, and Baltimore, who has a late pick, may try to get Wallace. 

So how are the Steelers fans here reacting to this news? I'm interested to see how this plays out. Wallace is a great receiver for the Steelers and it would be terrible for them if he left.


----------



## JM

The problem isn't completely money next year, it's the fact that they're going to have to resign guys like Hood, Pouncey and Brown in a couple years which will limit what they can spend on Wallace now. It's a little sticky.

Wallace will be a tough loss, he's the big play guy BUT on the bright site both Brown and Sanders have more well rounded skills sets.


----------



## Aid

I do really like Brown's future. I'm not sure if he's ready for a number one receiver role yet, but I believe he will be able to in a few years.

Also rumored to be happening is Matt Flynn getting the franchise tag. Now that Finley has been signed, Green Bay is reportedly thinking about giving Flynn the tag, giving the guy $14 Million to sit on the bench and back-up Rodgers. Not a bad gig for one more year. Flynn is a good system QB, but I think any team that gets him this year would be disappointed in his skill set in a new system.


----------



## Mikey Damage

probably in an attempt to move flynn...you cannot give 14m of your salary cap to a backup. 

he'll be traded before the season.


----------



## Shock

Just let Flynn go and get yourself a nice-looking draft pick.


----------



## Aid

Green Bay needs to think about replacing their aging secondary. Then again, I wouldn't mind if they wasted $14 Million on a backup QB and neglected their aging positions. :side:

The Rams are leaning towards trading their #2 pick. Teams interested in it look to be the Redskins, the Browns, the Seahawks, and the Dolphins. Honestly, I can't see St. Louis trading the pick to division rival Seahawks. The pick, most likely, is going to be RG3. I'm predicting though that a surprise team could end up with the pick, say a team like Tampa or NY Jets. RG3 to Washington seems most likely though.


----------



## Shock

I think Rams should trade #2. If Washington trade up to #2 and get RG3, St. Louis have the sixth pick (assuming that's what they'd get from Washington), which could still get them that big play threat in Blackmon that they need, and then they'll have another nice pick too. I think the only way that doesn't happen in that scenario is if Cleveland take Blackmon, which could always happen if they want to give McCoy better options instead of replacing him.

If that happens, Rams still have a great talent pool to pick from with #6.


----------



## MrMister

I'm not going to like rooting for Griffin III to fail if he goes to Washington. The Skins seem much more prone to throw the most to whichever team in order to move up to get him. Washington isn't that bad despite finishing with awful records the past few years. They really just lack a QB and a few WRs (Helu would be a solid RB with a competent QB). Their defense is decent. It'd be better with a more consistent offense. So yeah, give them a QB and they'll be able to threaten any team. They're already quite competitive and that's with Rex Grossman and John Beck. Seriously, look at their wins and losses. There were a couple of blowout losses, but they were really close in almost every game they played.


----------



## Aid

Sam Bradford throwing to Blackmon would really be great for the Rams. With McDaniels gone, Bradford will have a chance to stand behind a line for more than a second. The Redskins with RG3 could tighten the division even more. The NFC East already comes down to week 17, I can't imagine how it would be like with Vick, Manning, Romo, and Griffin all in the mix. 

Also, how do you guys feel about Trent Richardson? I think he could be a huge star at the position.


----------



## Shock

Yeah I like Trent, seems like the kind of player you can give the ball to a lot. He'd certainly benefit a team like Cleveland, who could definitely use a back to complement McCoy if they're gonna stick with him.


----------



## MrMister

As with any RB, durability is always the question mark. If Richardson stays healthy, yeah he can be a top RB for sure. From the games I've seen him play he's a dual threat.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

He seems to be built to last at least, definitely not a frail guy at 5'11 224lbs he reminds me of a taller MJD. From everything I've seen of him he's got a fairly high football IQ as well, he may be able to have a sizable impact his rookie year.


----------



## Notorious

I'm hearing the Rams might trade the #2 pick to either Cleveland or Washington, whichever one is the highest bidder.


----------



## MrMister

That's what I hear too. Rams really should. They'll get more that way and they have tons of needs. Just trade it to Cleveland please.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I agree, I think they could use whatever they receive in return more than the #2 pick.


----------



## Shock

Looking good for the Rams. Either way, they should be getting Blackmon which will be great for them.


----------



## truk83

Right now I think I am the only person who thinks that taking Andrew Luck with the 1st overall pick in the draft is a mistake on the behalf of the Colts. I'm not a doctor, but if Manning can play this year I would imagine he is the starter. We saw what this team did without him, and I just can't see why the Colts would take Luck with Manning still having gas left in the tank. Is this team good enough to have a rookie QB?

With that being the question, that means if they are indeed taking their chances on Luck, and let's say he has a bad season. What would be the difference for the Colts who may not have Manning all season? They are indeed in a rebuilding process, but hardly needing a franchise QB. They haven't been able to pick this high in the draft over all the rounds in years, and this is the time where they can finally put the pieces together to make a great team. Manning has two years, and that's a solid amount of time for a team.

The Colts should be looking to trade down in the draft to a team with possibly two first round picks, or a team in need of a Franchise QB. Teams like The Browns, and Redskins come to mind. Last time Shanahan had a Stanford QB he won two Super Bowls. The Colts will need to build their defense through this draft. The key to winning with an aging QB, or a rookie QB is a strong defense. With the chances of picking high in the first round, and basically the rest of the draft the Colts are looking top notch talent right now. I see the Colts trading down to the Redskins, and taking the 6th overall pick. With that pick I would imagine they take the best defensive player available, possibly someone like Claiborne from LSU.

The Rams are rumored to be taking a big play receiver which Bradford does need right now. Does he want a rookie? Honestly, with this year's WR depth possibly being a big deal I can't see why the Rams would take someone like Blackmon in the first round in the top 10. They have money in under the cap, but hardly enough to sign a big name at WR. At some point I would expect them to make some valuable cuts that could leave them more room. With that said I could see them taking defensive tackle, or defensive end to pair up with Long. Someone like Coples(DE), or Michael Brockers(NT). Fisher loves a strong front 4 set.


----------



## Freeloader

Aid180 said:


> RG3 to Washington seems most likely though.


Skins fan haven't stopped talking about RGIII, like they have the 2nd pick and we're going to draft him. Well, the Browns have 2 1st round picks this year, and an interest in RGIII as well. The Browns simply have more to offer, so unless Washington is offering a ridiculous King's random to get this guy, they really shouldn't be in the running. If they do move to 2nd to get him, he better be a Vick/Moon/Marino hybrid, because we'll be giving what is likely too much to draft him in the first place. Skins should be looking later in the draft for a QB IMO. Wasn't real crazy with anyone else I saw in the senior bowl to be honest.


----------



## chronoxiong

Man Robert Griffin III is one fast QB! That was the one thing that impressed the most today. Ran the 40 in 4.41 seconds. The Browns, Dolphins or Redskins really need to draft him.


----------



## MrMister

4.41 is a bit slower than I thought he would clock. Not that 4.41 is slow, but it's not blazing speed.

Luck's numbers were what impressed me. This guy is an exceptional athlete for a QB. Griffin is too, but I knew that.


----------



## Aid

Freeloader said:


> Skins fan haven't stopped talking about RGIII, like they have the 2nd pick and we're going to draft him. Well, the Browns have 2 1st round picks this year, and an interest in RGIII as well. The Browns simply have more to offer, so unless Washington is offering a ridiculous King's random to get this guy, they really shouldn't be in the running. If they do move to 2nd to get him, he better be a Vick/Moon/Marino hybrid, because we'll be giving what is likely too much to draft him in the first place. Skins should be looking later in the draft for a QB IMO. Wasn't real crazy with anyone else I saw in the senior bowl to be honest.


I can understand why. When you have Rex Grossman as a QB, you get desperate. How my Bears even got to the Superbowl with Grossman at the helm is amazing. The Redskins are known to be aggressive in the offseason. I've heard that Washington is planning on trading St. Louis their first, second, third, first 2013, and second 2013 for the 2nd overall pick to get RG3. That is an insane price, but when the QBs you face twice in your division are Eli, Vick, and Romo, a franchise QB like RG3 may be worth the risk.


----------



## MrMister

That doesn't shock me at all. Wash has been consistently the worst team in the East for the past decade. Was the last time they won the East in 1991? 91 was definitely their last truly great team and that team was truly great. Looked it up, 99 was the last time Wash won the East. I can't blame them for overtrading for Griffin, and holy shit the Rams would be STACKED with picks.

A great QB is worth multiple picks, but that really is too much. Still, as I said, I won't be surprised if Washington does this.


----------



## Aid

If the Rams get Will Blackmon at the 5 pick via trade with Washington and have two relatively early picks in 2013, assuming both teams remain relatively the same in draft spot, then St. Louis would have a lot of potential in 2013/2014.

We still can't leave Cleveland out of the realm of possibility though. Two first round picks this year could help be good leverage.


----------



## Humph

When's the Peyton "deadline day".


----------



## hazuki

Letlive said:


> When's the Peyton "deadline day".


I think its March 8th? 

RG3 to Redskins please.


----------



## MrMister

If the Rams get a ton from whoever we'll finally have more than one good team in the NFC West.



Letlive said:


> When's the Peyton "deadline day".


March 8


----------



## Humph

Would rather see him at the Browns tbh, it depends how much faith they have in Colt Mccoy which probably isn't much.

EDIT: Hope the Rams become a threat so I can see an interesting game when they come to Wembley against the pats.


----------



## Aid

Bradford to Blackmon could be a great combination as long as that line protects Bradford enough. I would definitely like Blackmon to go to the Rams and make them a little more competitive.


----------



## MrMister

Bradford needs offensive line help. You don't need a dominant offensive line anymore, but you need guys that can block better than what they got. Looks like they gave up 55 sacks, worst in the league. You can't get shit done giving up that many.


----------



## Magic

MrMister said:


> 4.41 is a bit slower than I thought he would clock. Not that 4.41 is slow, but it's not blazing speed.
> 
> Luck's numbers were what impressed me. This guy is an exceptional athlete for a QB. Griffin is too, but I knew that.


Yeah, his unofficial 40 time matched that of Newton's and his jump was great as well. If he can anywhere near his Cam's athleticism and be what he is expected to be as a pocket passer than he will truly live up to all that hype he has gotten.


----------



## chronoxiong

49ers have re-signed..........................LB Ahmad Brooks to a 6 year $44.5 million extension ($17.5 million guaranteed). I actually thought they were going to let walk as a free-agent and draft another LB. I feel like Aldon Smith is ready to be the full-time starter next year but I'm okay with this signing. Ahmad Brooks was very productive for us last season and without him, the sacks could decrease depending on who replaces him. I want to see the specifics of his contract before determining if he's overpaid or not. Now the next step is to franchise tag Dashon Goldson and to re-sign Carlos Rogers.


----------



## Humph

> The Steelers plan to release four-time Pro Bowl wide receiver Hines Ward, the team announced on its website Wednesday.
> 
> "We had a conversation today with Hines Ward and informed him that we plan to release him of his contract prior to the start of the 2012 NFL calendar year," Steelers President Art Rooney II said.


http://content.usatoday.com/communi...-cut-super-bowl-mvp-hines-ward/1#.T07C__FUwhU

Wonder if he will go to another team or just retire.


----------



## Notorious

I think he should retire. I think it's his time to and I just can't imagine him in a jersey other than the Steelers.


----------



## IMPULSE

i hope he retires. smith needs to retire. they need to make a decision on foote or farrior soon. since they are really forced to keep hampton. poe decided to work himself out the steelers draft range. cordy glenn bum tail decided to do that too. 

this doesn't bode well for the vocal steelers fans who want wallace gone for a first round pick.


----------



## Humph

Wallace looks like a great young talent along with Brown, don't understand why people would want him out of there.


----------



## JM

It'll be weird not seeing Ward next year but they gotta do what they gotta do. 

People will want Wallace gone if they are looking at things from a financial standpoint and how much he could hand cuff them financially for years to come. I personally want him back as I do like him but I do worry about what it could cost them to keep him there. They have a lot of extensions to think about in the next few years.


----------



## Magic

WALLACE TO THE COLTS. :kobe3


----------



## JM

Sure, we'll take the Colts first round pick.


----------



## Aid

If Wallace is going anywhere, New England seems most likely to me. The team needs a deep threat and they have two first round picks at 27 and 31 I believe.


----------



## Magic

lol forgot he's restricted, I was joking anyways.


----------



## IMPULSE

steelers have made it clear they'll do just about anything to keep wallace.


----------



## JM

It could end up costing them in the long run though. It scares me to think about how bad our defence could end up in a few years with how much money we're going to have locked in to our offence.


----------



## MrMister

That offense would be terrible without Wallace. That's a lot of production gone. Of course others can try to make up the difference, but no one is close to as good.

Why wouldn't you want to pay your best playmaker?


----------



## IMPULSE

steeler fans also didn't want woodley back they thought he could be replaced. when proved wrong they felt stupid but some still hate him.

your overselling the defensive woes. you need one inside linebacker, a nose tackle and some safeties. every other position has young talent that can step up.

on offense you need a guard. you pay brown his money and i really don't see anyone else coming up soon that will make a big payday. steelers will draft a tight end which is worrisome b/c the class sucks. i'm also worried about a running back pick. they need a guard, you get that you can cut kemo. either foote or farrior will be cut along with smith who will either retire or be cut. that frees up room. steelers would have good breathing room if they just cut that sack of crap casey.


----------



## JM

Brown has a better skill set but his he's able to show it a whole lot more with Wallace being on the field. There's very few receivers in the league that can make other receivers lives easier than Wallace can. Like I said, I like him and I want him back I'm just worried about how much it'll cost them.


----------



## Humph

Jags should get peyton. Lots of cap room and Manning/Jones Drew would be amazing.


----------



## IMPULSE

rumors are going around the the cap is going to be lower than projected. which will be annoying for the steelers to keep wallace, it might force them to cut the big snack though.


----------



## Humph

So Jerome Simpson could get up to 60 days in jail as he pleaded guilty to the weed charges, stupid motherfucker, decent player though.


----------



## IMPULSE

no more smith and kemo. it's a sad day that the former career is probably over, but for the latter:mark:.

wallace is getting tendered. so the steelers can match and if he leaves there's another first rounder.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

with 0 wide receivers. great idea.


----------



## rbhayek

Big off season for the 49ers. They just went 13-3 and went to the NFC Title game. They need some receivers badly. BTW, is this going to be the end all be all NFL thread or is one created every season??


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

reggie wayne


----------



## IMPULSE

GD said:


> with 0 wide receivers. great idea.


steelers have two capable receivers. one on a pro bowl level w/o wallace. jericho is most likely coming back.

RFA basically mean he's coming back unless the steelers don't want him. the cost isn't that much and is more cap friendly than a franchise tag. if you lose him he you get picks back.


----------



## MrMister

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...gram-from-20092011?module=HP11_headline_stack

I'm surprised this isn't rooted out more really. It's about how the Saints put bounties on opposing players.


----------



## Arya Dark

MrMister said:


> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...gram-from-20092011?module=HP11_headline_stack
> 
> I'm surprised this isn't rooted out more really. It's about how the Saints put bounties on opposing players.


*Hey, MrMister, you spelled Raiders wrong there.

:side:

It surprises me that it's a team like the Saints. You would think it would be the Raiders, the Ravens the no good Eagles that would do something like that... *and I only put the Ravens in there because they are hard hitting motherfuckers... I don't really think they are dirty - total shoot*
*


----------



## Aid

As some insiders have said: There's nothing wrong with playing hard/aggressively. Just wrong to put out bounties to legitimately hurt people.


----------



## Stax Classic

I'd assume the Ravens would do it just because they have so many Hurricanes on their roster LC 8*D


----------



## Arya Dark

*haha good point 'Stacks. Those vile villainous Hurricanes! *


----------



## IMPULSE

DEM SAINTS.

the steelers cutting spree is delightful. except they won't cut the big snack.


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm shocked to hear about the Saints. That explains a lot about why they were blitz happy against the 49ers in a darn preseason game. I hope Goddell punishes them big time for this since he is emphasizing player safety a whole lot right now. Also, he should strip them of their 1st round pick and maybe more, fines, and suspensions to all players involved. I am so glad that Vernon Davis ran them over in the Playoffs even more now.


----------



## Bogey

Aid180 said:


> As some insiders have said: There's nothing wrong with playing hard/aggressively. Just wrong to put out bounties to legitimately hurt people.


It's rare to hear about in today's game where defeneses are so neutered. The last time I heard about bounties was during the 88 or 89 season when Buddy Ryan put bounties on Cowboy players. This should be taken very seriously by Roger Goodell.


----------



## Notorious

That hit on Kurt Warner seems a little different considering the Saints players got paid to injure him. IMO the whole thing is stupid. Paying defensive players to injure others, that's some bush league shit.

http://deadspin.com/5890060/


----------



## MrMister

Douchebag Shefter is saying the NFL will thrown down the harshest punishment ever. So they're going to lose some draft picks.

Again, I'm still surprised this was never rooted out more. Supposedly people talked. That's the only way it could come to light. I've been under the assumption this is pretty widespread since the Eagles did it to the Cowboys like Bogey was talking about.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I was arguing with an idiot friend of mine who was saying that it's a shame that the bounty situation will have a harsher punishment than "Spygate". Me personally, I think the bounty thing is way worse.

I never really cared for the Saints (I wasn't a fan but I didn't hate them) before this but I definitely won't look at them the same after this.

Btw, MrMr what happened during the Cowboys/Eagles situation in the 80's? What were the consequences?


----------



## Joel Anthony

How soft as football gotten...? Such a non story that EPSN blew the fuck up. Football players trying to kill each other?!?! OMG THAT'S CRAZY!!! Who remembers playing city league/Pop Warner for a CRAZY ASS COACH...anyone?! And they're crying about this on the pro level...ugh.


----------



## Magic

lose their superbowl win and give it to the colts imo.


----------



## Notorious

@Joel Anthony: So you're saying paying players on the side as a reward for injuring players on the opposing team is ok?


----------



## MrMister

@ notorious: I don't remember with certainty. I don't think it was ever actually proven 100% but it definitely revved up our rivalry. Like Dallas and Philly needed even more reason to hate each other lol.



Joel Anthony said:


> How soft as football gotten...? Such a non story that EPSN blew the fuck up. Football players trying to kill each other?!?! OMG THAT'S CRAZY!!! Who remembers playing city league/Pop Warner for a CRAZY ASS COACH...anyone?! And they're crying about this on the pro level...ugh.


The hits are still as intense as they've ever been. They're actually worse now since guys are bigger, stronger, faster, and the passing game's rise has made heavy, hard contact more prevalent. Maliciousness has no business in the game.


----------



## Joel Anthony

I don't think their should be rewards for injuring guys... but the point of the game is for the defensive to completely dismantle the offense. What's that mean? That means to take them out. If you break their leg, so be it. That is football. My point is that football has gotten soft as fuck and while this is a major story today, it was never a story in the old days of the late 60s, 70s, 80s....it's pathetic how soft Goodell is trying to make the NFL. Like when Osi hit Rodgers from behind in the NFC Divisional Round this year? Pathetic. If a coach/player wants to give his guys money for making big hits/plays then so be it. If you don't want your boys injured, get a better offensive line. Football is a DANGEROUS GAME... it's a BLOODSPORT... straight up GLADIATOR type shit. No one should be surprised/shocked/SADDENED by this.


----------



## MrMister

Everyone knows it's a dangerous game. When you pay players above and beyond what they make to INJURE another player, that's fucked up. It's also totally against the rules.

Again, the game is dangerous enough. No need for maliciousness. Deacon Jones can disagree with me, that's fine.

It's not really softened at all save they protect QBs more and more. Duh, that's the guy getting paid the most and he's single most important player on the team. 

Ask any player if it's a soft game. Ask that Chargers O-lineman if the game is soft. Ask Suggs that. Yeah, the game is still as violent as it's ever been. I'm totally for protecting WRs like they do. I don't want to see someone die, because that's how it will end. Someone will fucking die.


----------



## Joel Anthony

The game on defense is all about being malicious. Otherwise it'd be flag football. You're telling when me when your favorite teams' D lays someone out you don't go ape shit? Hard to believe. And you never know what they did to that guy as he's laying out..he could be dead. That's football, it's a bloodsport.


----------



## MrMister

Defense is all about being physical and enforcing your will on your opponent (so is offensive line and sometimes RB). It's about fulfilling your assignment to the best of your ability. Nowhere does the job demand you to injure anyone deliberately.

Physicality and maliciousness are two different things man. Of course I love big hits, it might be the main reason I watch the game. Malice comes with forethought and prior deliberate intent to harm. Tons of great physical players have played without malice. Jim Brown, Earl Campbell, Mike Singletary, Bruce Matthews, Moose Johnston, Mel Blount, Ronnie Lott, Terrell Suggs, Ray Lewis. You can bring a load without intent to injure. It's that simple.

One other thing. It's one thing to bring malice into your play every now and then. It's a very emotional game. But to game in and game out for what looks like three years, go out and try to cripple opponents is just beyond the pale.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

LadyCroft said:


> *Hey, MrMister, you spelled Raiders wrong there.
> 
> :side:
> 
> It surprises me that it's a team like the Saints. You would think it would be the Raiders, the Ravens the no good Eagles that would do something like that... *and I only put the Ravens in there because they are hard hitting motherfuckers... I don't really think they are dirty - total shoot*
> *


Baltimore happens to be a kind, gentle franchise & none of our players are of ill repute.:sad:


----------



## Humph

Hitting Hard/Injuring are two completely different things.


----------



## IMPULSE

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Baltimore happens to be a kind, gentle franchise & none of our players are of ill repute.:sad:


you can't be a fan on an afc north team and expect anyone to buy that line. for any team in that division. 

ESPN has to also be really dumb. talking about how the cap is forcing all these players out like they mean something. ward the most notable was the 5th receiver by the end of year. farrior was the only starter cut. everyone else was injured backups and special teams.


----------



## TKOK

You can knock the crap out of a guy without intending to hurt him. I've seen it done plenty of times. Hell i've had it done to me when i play football every once ina while.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

IMPULSE said:


> you can't be a fan on an afc north team and expect anyone to buy that line. for any team in that division.


In all honesty, the AFC North is the hardest hitting division in the League & they take pride in that fact, so whenever something of this nature surfaces the 1st teams to come to anyone's mind are the Steelers, Bears, & Ravens more than likely but if anyone has watched the Saints play, they shouldn't be surprised in the least. I love watching that blitz happy D & I've seen quite a few nasty borderline to pretty grimy shots just in the last 2 years.


----------



## IMPULSE

you forgot the bengals since everyone on their roster seems to enjoy some extra curricular activities. the bengals roster seems like a character issues study.


----------



## TKOK

Genesis 1.0 said:


> In all honesty, the AFC North is the hardest hitting division in the League & they take pride in that fact, so whenever something of this nature surfaces the 1st teams to come to anyone's mind are the Steelers, Bears, & Ravens more than likely but if anyone has watched the Saints play, they shouldn't be surprised in the least. I love watching that blitz happy D & I've seen quite a few nasty borderline to pretty grimy shots just in the last 2 years.


I remember there being a ton of late hits on Farve during the NFC title game.

The Bengals were too busy using their bounty money on bail.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

IMPULSE said:


> you forgot the bengals since everyone on their roster seems to enjoy some extra curricular activities. the bengals roster seems like a character issues study.


The Bengals haven't proven themselves to be competent enough to be thrown into that mix. Hell, with the idiots populating that roster, they'd probably shank a guy at the bottom of the pile.


----------



## Horselover Fat

MrMister said:


> Defense is all about being physical and enforcing your will on your opponent (so is offensive line and sometimes RB). It's about fulfilling your assignment to the best of your ability. Nowhere does the job demand you to injure anyone deliberately.
> 
> Physicality and maliciousness are two different things man. Of course I love big hits, it might be the main reason I watch the game. Malice comes with forethought and prior deliberate intent to harm. Tons of great physical players have played without malice. Jim Brown, Earl Campbell, Mike Singletary, Bruce Matthews, Moose Johnston, Mel Blount, Ronnie Lott, Terrell Suggs, Ray Lewis. You can bring a load without intent to injure. It's that simple.
> 
> One other thing. It's one thing to bring malice into your play every now and then. It's a very emotional game. But to game in and game out for what looks like three years, go out and try to cripple opponents is just beyond the pale.


half the guys you named played with the intent to knock people out of the game


----------



## Arya Dark

*If someone is really trying to justify players actually trying to injure other players I might have to question the intelligence of that individual. Seriously.*


----------



## Horselover Fat

LadyCroft said:


> *If someone is really trying to justify players actually trying to injure other players I might have to question the intelligence of that individual. Seriously.*


maybe footballs not the game for you


----------



## MrMister

WCW said:


> half the guys you named played with the intent to knock people out of the game


Nah, they just hit really hard. Atkinson and Tatum and Deacon Jones played to KO fuckers for sure.

Ray Lewis fucks people up intentionally off the field.


----------



## Horselover Fat

MrMister said:


> Nah, they just hit really hard. Atkinson and Tatum and Deacon Jones played to KO fuckers for sure.
> 
> Ray Lewis fucks people up intentionally off the field.


every good defensive player (and o line player ) plays to ko people. its how they have to play in order to be good. every single football coach i ever had told me the same thing


----------



## MrMister

I never had a coach say this.

I'm talking more about going at knees more than anything.


----------



## Horselover Fat

i dont think the saints every went for anyones knees

they hit favre late a few times but they never intentionally took out his knees that i can remember. 

the hit that took kurt warner out of the game was totally legal and they didnt even get flagged for it so im not even sure why people are bringing it up


----------



## MrMister

They went low on him which fucked up his ankle.

Look injuries happen often enough without bounties needing to be levied. It's definitely a brutal enough game not to need bounties. That's pretty much the crux of it.

Warner gets KO'ed without the bounty most likely. People hit really hard in the NFL (obvious).


----------



## Horselover Fat

they didnt even get flagged for that. i dont see how it looked intentional at all.


----------



## MrMister

Yep, it's hard to know if that was intentional or not. Maybe it wasn't, maybe it was. We do know that NO put out bounties. They shouldn't have done that and neither should other teams. I don't hate or vilify the Saints really, but they shouldn't have done what they did and neither should any other team.


----------



## B-Dawg

This bounty stuff _could_ explain the hit Roman Harper (I think it was him, at least) laid on Steve Smith and the subsequent fight after he embarrassed Jabari Greer and scored a TD.


----------



## Horselover Fat

MrMister said:


> Yep, it's hard to know if that was intentional or not. Maybe it wasn't, maybe it was. We do know that NO put out bounties. They shouldn't have done that and neither should other teams. I don't hate or vilify the Saints really, but they shouldn't have done what they did and neither should any other team.


I'm ambivalent towards it. I've always assumed most teams do it. I'm kind of shocked it's as big of news as it is. Must be because it's a slow sports time. It's probably going to ruin the Saints though.



WWF said:


> This bounty stuff _could_ explain the hit Roman Harper (I think it was him, at least) laid on Steve Smith and the subsequent fight after he embarrassed Jabari Greer and scored a TD.


I don't think they got money for late hits that clearly had no positive effect on the team. Roman Harper already explained why he did that already anyway.


----------



## MrMister

WCW said:


> I'm ambivalent towards it. I've always assumed most teams do it. I'm kind of shocked it's as big of news as it is. Must be because it's a slow sports time. It's probably going to ruin the Saints though.


I said a few pages back that I was surprised stuff like this didn't get revealed more often. I assumed it was pretty prevalent too, and I still think it is. 

They'll lose draft picks most likely and that will suck for them for sure. Goodell will make an example of them. I think that really sucks for future players and especially the fans.


----------



## IMPULSE

some players have said the bounty thing is common and a part of a football in some locker rooms. the nfl just has a scapegoat. 

WWF finding a way to tie the irrelevant panthers into the discussion is delightful. 

i also wish ryan clark keeps his mouth shut. steeler players always say some shit that baits the media.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

MrMister said:


> Nah, they just hit really hard. Atkinson and Tatum and Deacon Jones played to KO fuckers for sure.
> 
> *Ray Lewis fucks people up intentionally off the field.*


Allegedly.:side:

Pretty much every tweet I've seen from players when the news broke has been pretty nonchalant about the issue, as a matter of fact, the only section of players I've seen bitching are kickers. Feely, Kluew, etc.


----------



## Notorious

Marshawn Lynch re-signs with the Seahawks on a 4 year, 31 million (18 mil guaranteed) deal.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

After watching his Skittle powered beast mode montage, management realized they'd be insane to tag him.


----------



## TKOK

I never assumed that bounties happened all the time. Mostly because I never thought about it. I've always assumed stuff like Spygate and in the NCAA with players being paid to go to a certain college happened all the time though.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Rumors about bounties have been plentiful in the NFL for decades now & in all likelihood, a reality based on the majority of player reactions. Frankly, I agree more with Mike Golic & Darren Sharper on this whole issue, you can't go back & retroactively try to judge intent, it's an impossibility. At the core, this is a brutal sport & this whole bounty deal is an offshoot of that particular nature, even with the most severe of penalties, all the NFL can hope to do is provide a deterrent. There's nothing they can hand down that can stop the practice without a fundamental change in the culture of the game, which is going to take time.


----------



## IMPULSE

nfl has already changed the culture of the game enough the past couple of years


----------



## Humph

Saints new signing


----------



## Stax Classic

TKOK! said:


> I never assumed that bounties happened all the time. Mostly because I never thought about it. I've always assumed stuff like Spygate and in the *NCAA with players being paid to go to a certain college* happened all the time though.


Bounties for big hits were always linked to this though  Look at the U, been getting in trouble for that off and on for 20+ years.


----------



## MrMister

IMPULSE said:


> nfl has already changed the culture of the game enough the past couple of years


Not really. The passing game is putting up more stats. That's it.


----------



## IMPULSE

i'm a steelers fan. goodell has supposedly ruined the nfl. so the culture has changed.


----------



## MrMister

Dallas fans whine about stupid shit too, but it's mostly about how the Cowboys suck, which is actually true.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

randy moss apparently did amazing in his workout for the saints, i just want to see the man win a championship


----------



## Aid

Rumors I've heard today (Many of which are most likely false):

Peyton Manning will remain with the Colts for the 2012 season.
Randy Moss did so well that the Saints are going to sign him.
The Bears are in trade talks with Miami with Hester, Briggs, Marshall, and some picks involved.
The Jets are looking to get Ronnie Brown.
The Falcons are looking to sign Mario Williams to replace Abraham.
The Patriots are looking to draft Stephen Hill in the first round.
Michael Turner is to be cut in July.
Drew Brees will not sign his franchise tag with the Saints.
The Browns are out of the running for RG3.
Miami doesn't want to trade with the Rams because of Fisher signing there instead of Miami.
Washington to get Vincent Jackson and RG3 in free agency and the draft.

Once again. Only rumors, and most likely not true. But it is still food for thought.


----------



## GOON

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7653897/sources-indianapolis-colts-part-peyton-manning-Wednesday

The end of an era.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Aid180 said:


> Rumors I've heard today (Many of which are most likely false):
> 
> Peyton Manning will remain with the Colts for the 2012 season.





GOON said:


> http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7653897/sources-indianapolis-colts-part-peyton-manning-Wednesday
> 
> The end of an era.


Well at least you said most are likely false.


----------



## Magic

:bron3

I wish Manning the best and hope he gets another title before retiring with whatever team he signs with.


----------



## -Mystery-

Who is Andrew Luck going to throw to next season?


----------



## Magic

Garcon and Collie.


----------



## -Mystery-

Garcon is as good as gone.


----------



## Myers

I wish manning the best in his future endeavors lol

Have fun being known as Eli's older brother from now on.


----------



## Magic

-Mystery- said:


> Garcon is as good as gone.


We'll get him back, hopefully we don't overpay him too much.


----------



## IMPULSE

magic are you excited for your new one dimensional offense? indy is going to be the new screen city. luck is going to attempt to go deep 7-8 times a game. i won't have to put up with arians.


----------



## Notorious

From what I'm hearing the Pats & Cowboys are expected to be the main teams pursuing Mario Williams, I'm assuming other than the Texans.


----------



## Aid

GD said:


> Well at least you said most are likely false.


:lmao

I know, right. Just 30 minutes later. Anyways, I've said it before and I'll say it again, Manning to Arizona. That's where I think he ends up.


----------



## TKOK

I might go to church and pray he comes to SF.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> From what I'm hearing the Pats & Cowboys are expected to be the main teams pursuing Mario Williams, I'm assuming other than the Texans.


I've heard Mario to Dallas is a possibility too. Oh man, it's too good to be true.


----------



## Magic

Isn't he restricted? Even if he isn't ,they should just tag him.


----------



## TKOK

That would be a pretty good D line with Ware and Williams.


----------



## MrMister

Still need a NT. But yeah having Williams and Ware would pose some serious problems to opposing passing games.


----------



## Aid

Williams should totally go to Chicago. Peppers and Williams is where it is at. I wish...


----------



## chronoxiong

I'm shocked to hear about Peyton Manning leaving the Colts. It's going to be very weird seeing him in another jersey. It's like Joe Montana leaving the 49ers and playing for the Chiefs. I think Manning has another 2-3 years left of elite play before he probably signs a 1-day contract with the Colts and retires in the future.


----------



## IMPULSE

Aid180 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I know, right. Just 30 minutes later. Anyways, I've said it before and I'll say it again, Manning to Arizona. That's where I think he ends up.


i don't want him ruining my chances to see SKELTON and the cardiac cards.


----------



## Arya Dark

*My god, can that Manning presser sound more like a fucking funeral? *


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

manning mania will be the reason why i will continue not to watch espn


----------



## Aid

Let the Manning Mayhem begin!

Arizona, Cleveland, Denver, Houston, Kansas City, Miami, New York, San Francisco, Seattle, and Washington have all been named as possible spots as of right now. If there's any team that's win now out these, it's Houston, New York, and San Francisco. Best wide receiver core out of these would probably be Miami or Arizona.


----------



## Magic

Do you really think a receiving core is important? DEFENSE MAN, DEFENSE.


----------



## Aid

Nope. Receivers are not the most important if Wayne joins him. Manning with 49'ers, Jets, or Texans D would be a scary thought. 

By the way, how would Ravens fans feel if Manning went to Baltimore?


----------



## Arya Dark

*I half expected everyone to leave the presser, get in their car and follow a hearse all the way to the Jets parking lot.*


----------



## TKOK

Magic said:


> Do you really think a receiving core is important? DEFENSE MAN, DEFENSE.


That's why the only option he should consider is SF. He's made good receiver out of guys like Garcon and Brandon Stokely. He's also have a run game in SF.

I'd out yes Daneil Bryan if I get a espn text saying that he signed with SF.


----------



## MrMister

It's receiving corps, as in Marine Corps. 

Never even thought about Houston. If he is a vindictive bastard that's where he should go.


----------



## Magic

Garcon is a good receiver, at the very least he isn't a complete product of Manning's passing. He proved that this year.


----------



## TKOK

He should totally go to Jacksonville.


----------



## Aid

I want Manning to go to the NFC so we can possibly see a Peyton Manning vs. Tom Brady Super Bowl.


----------



## kobra860

Magic said:


> Do you really think a receiving core is important? DEFENSE MAN, DEFENSE.


I agree. That's why the Colts only won one Super Bowl. Eli Manning had a great defense for many years which is the main reason why he has more rings than Peyton. Everyone knows that Peyton is the better QB.



TKOK! said:


> He should totally go to Jacksonville.


lol. No one wants to go to Jacksonville. Not even the fans.


----------



## MrMister

Giants defense great? No fucking way. They have a solid defensive line. That's it. Sometimes that's all you need.

The Giants won two close Super Bowls. Those games could've gone either way. Let's not pretend the Giants are the 80s Niners here.


----------



## kobra860

MrMister said:


> Giants defense great? No fucking way. They have a solid defensive line. That's it. Sometimes that's all you need.
> 
> The Giants won two close Super Bowls. Those games could've gone either way. Let's not pretend the Giants are the 80s Niners here.


The Giants' D-Line was good enough to make up for any deficiencies. A lot of people underestimate just how effective a good O-Line and a good D-Line can be. The Giants had a solid defense but the Colts have had a below average defense for a long time. If Peyton had the same defense as the Giants, he would have won at least 3 Super Bowls.


----------



## Humph

Texans have schuab so they wont go after Manning.


----------



## Stad

Manning to the Chiefs, get it done Pioli!! PLEASEEEEEEEE


----------



## MrMister

Healthy Manning is a vast upgrade over Schaub. I don't think he goes to Houston either. Peyton doesn't strike me as a petty vindictive guy. He said was honored to be the Colts QB and I believe him. He likes the fans too much to go to Houston.



kobra860 said:


> The Giants' D-Line was good enough to make up for any deficiencies. *A lot of people underestimate just how effective a good O-Line and a good D-Line can be.* The Giants had a solid defense but the Colts have had a below average defense for a long time. If Peyton had the same defense as the Giants, he would have won at least 3 Super Bowls.


I am not one of these people. Agreed the Giants D-line is good enough to make up for the average LBs and suspect secondary. Still, if Welker catches that pass, the Pats could've won the game. I'm not saying they would 100%, but the game was really close and evenly matched. It's not like it was 52-17 or 55-10.

As for Peyton winning at least 3 SBs with the Giants D, who the fuck knows? There are no guarantees in this game. Perhaps there were when the NFC was blowing out the AFC every year, but that will most likely never happen again due to the way the league is now.


----------



## Bogey

Somehow I get the feeling Peyton Manning wouldn't have handled the pressure of playing for a New York team nearly as well as Eli has. I do think that would have some effect on his play.


----------



## Aid

I'm wondering, are there any fans that don't want Peyton Manning to go to their team? I suppose I'm one in that I would prefer Jay Cutler to still be the guy in Chicago. Now, good winning quarterbacks like Big Ben and Brady would be an obvious no, but what about some sometimes struggling teams with solid QBs? Like Dallas for example. MrMister, would you prefer Romo or Manning at QB for your Cowboys? Would any Falcons fans prefer Manning over the 0-4 in the playoffs Matt Ryan? Any Ravens fans want Manning over Flacco?


----------



## Humph

I wouldn't want manning at Tampa, sounds stupid but it would just be a massive kick in the balls to Freeman who is a perfectly good QB (just needs to stop throwing intercepting), I feel like it would just completely knock his confidence, oh and tampa have major defence problems and a very hard division. At the same time though he could help him out so I'm not sure.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah there's no question I'd want Peyton Manning over Tony Romo.


----------



## Magic

Aid180 said:


> I'm wondering, are there any fans that don't want Peyton Manning to go to their team? I suppose I'm one in that I would prefer Jay Cutler to still be the guy in Chicago. Now, good winning quarterbacks like Big Ben and Brady would be an obvious no, but what about some sometimes struggling teams with solid QBs? Like Dallas for example. MrMister, would you prefer Romo or Manning at QB for your Cowboys? Would any Falcons fans prefer Manning over the 0-4 in the playoffs Matt Ryan? Any Ravens fans want Manning over Flacco?


If I was a Steeler fan I would take Manning over Big Ben, it's not like he's an amazing QB or something.


----------



## Von Doom

Mutual interest between the Denver Broncos and Peyton Manning, reported earlier by CBS, Adam Schefter also said there's been contact between EFX and Manning's Reps.

Hmmm.

Edit: Adam Schefter talking Peyton Manning to the Broncos on ESPN right now: "It's more realistic than some people know."


----------



## Dallas

I'm still depressed


----------



## Dragon 316

I REALLY want Peyton Manning in Miami!! I think he'd make them a legit contender, especially if he bring Reggie Wayne with him.


----------



## Von Doom

Meeting or has already met with Elway/Broncos officials today. *gets hard*


----------



## smackdown1111

EFC Bronco said:


> Meeting or has already met with Elway/Broncos officials today. *gets hard*


As a Broncos fan as well I'm excited as well, but know that it doesn't mean much yet. It is a good sign to me, though, that Manning chose to meet with Denver first because he feels more comfortable around Elway and Fox, which is what reports have been saying anyway.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Colts cutting all their starters lol. Setting up Luck for failure here.


----------



## MrMister

It's called rebuilding. You get rid of all the old guard to try to create a new culture on the team.


----------



## Humph

Devasting news for colts fans, curtis painter has been cut 

Jacobs has gone from the giants as well.


----------



## MrMister

So glad Jacobs is gone. Just hope he doesn't go to the Skins or Eagles. I really sick of this fucking guy. Now there aren't even any Giants on the Giants that I hate.


----------



## Humph

Addai was dogshit last season, not surprised he's gone, Brown looks like a decent young RB.

Colts shouldn't of disrespected Painter, he basically gifted them Andrew Luck :side:


----------



## IMPULSE

all the players udk likes are gone from the colts or are being shipped out. 

i had a separate tidbit for luck and arians but i'll just wait for the season.


----------



## Magic

It doesn't matter if I liked them or not since I support the team, not individual players. Kind of upset at Bracket and Bullitt being released since I liked them on them defense; I suppose the Colts didn't want to deal with their injuries. Addia and Clark were products of Manning so I hardly care that they're gone, even though I did love Clark as our TE and Addai's blocking ability. Pretty sure every RB on our depth chart was better than Addai though so him being released isn't exactly a surprise.


----------



## Joel Anthony

So long to the gawd Brandon Jacobs. I know a lot of Giant fans hate him because he never did learn to get down and he continued trying to be like Barry Sanders [didn't catch the ball well either], but I will remember the good like when he scored that go ahead TD in the playoffs at Dallas and promptly spiked the ball against the game clock. The future is Danny Ware and Da'Rell Scott, with Bradshaw of course leading the way for now. The good news is that cap space is looking better and better as the days go by, especially with Eli taking his pay cut.


----------



## Von Doom

Chances Denver will be in for Dallas Clark to try and win Peyton over? That said the same could be said for any of Manning's suitors.


----------



## Magic

If Manning goes anywhere because of Clark then he has very low standards. Clark is nothing special at all and he really needs to focus on a team with a great defense(Bronco's is too young imo) to go to so that he can win a championship in the few years he has left.

Since the Colts basically need everything it's going to be very interesting to see how they go about this draft.


----------



## Arya Dark

*what are the chances that Luck refuses to go to the Colts now?*


----------



## MrMister

Which teams have great defenses that he could realistically go to though?


----------



## Magic

I don't mean great, as in the Steelers or Ravens or other teams like that, but the Hawks, Washington, and Cards would all be pretty good places for him imo. Broncos may be as well, I know it was their defense that carried them to all those "Tebow wins", so who knows, maybe they could have a superbowl run with a healthy Manning.


LC when did Luck ever say he's going to refuse to come to the Colts? I remember hearing that if the Colts planned to keep Manning and make him ride the bench for a couple of years that he would ask for a trade, but I doubt he does it now.


----------



## Humph

Niners but that doesn't seem realistic as Alex Smith was pretty good last season, don't see him at the Jets either, Jags had the 6th overall D last year, seahawks were 9th and that seems more of a possibility.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

Denver & Seattle are the best defenses he can get.

Want MANNING in Denver.


----------



## Magic

Jags isn't much of a possbility, I don't think he would go to a division rival, as Mrmr said before, he doesn't seem like a person that would want to get revenge on the Colts for releasing him.

Niners would glady take Manning over Smith, Smith was basically a game manager last year that didn't turn over the ball. They also had like the worst TD rate in the redzone didn't they? I'm not too sure of how much cap they have though, same with the Jets.


----------



## MrMister

Why is the Denver thought of as a good defense? Average at best.

Washington has a better defense. Seattle is definitely the best defense he could realistically play with. 

Oh yeah, JAX too. I always forget about them but I'm really doubtful he goes to a division rival.


----------



## Humph

1	Pittsburgh
2	Houston
3	Baltimore
4	San Francisco
5	NY Jets	
6	Jacksonville	
7	Cincinnati	
8	Philadelphia	
9	Seattle	
10	Cleveland	
11	Kansas City	
12	Atlanta	
13	Washington	
14	Dallas	
15	Miami	
16	San Diego	
17	Chicago	
18	Tennessee
Arizona	
20	Denver	
21	Minnesota
22	St. Louis
23	Detroit
24	New Orleans	
25	Indianapolis	
26	Buffalo	
27	NY Giants	
28	Carolina	
29	Oakland	
30	Tampa Bay	
31	New England	
32	Green Bay


----------



## Humph

Thought I'd post the D rankings, Chiefs is a big possibility as well.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Peyton doesn't play well in the weather and places with bad weather conditions.


----------



## MrMister

Look at all those shitty defenses that went far this year. WTF

I forgot about KC too. Solid D there. Plus a few players were out for the year. Eric Berry is the only one I remember but I think there were more.


----------



## Magic

Joel he plays fine in places with bad weather. It's not like he needs a dome to do well.

Skins>Hawks, from what I saw at least. Although, the Hawks have much better offensive weapons so idk. Both would be great though, especially the Skins just to see a Manning bowl two times a year.


----------



## MrMister

I like Seattle more because of Earl Thomas. Washington probably would be even better defensively if they had a better offense though, that is true.


----------



## Humph

Rams haven't been mentioned at all, would he go there? A sure as hell hope he would so I could see Brady Vs Peyton at Wembley.


----------



## MrMister

Rams seem about as unlikely as most teams. Rams can't give up on Bradford this soon.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Magic said:


> Joel he plays fine in places with bad weather. It's not like he needs a dome to do well.


He plays much better in doors and under the sun. This will definitely factor in to his decision just wait and see.


----------



## Humph

Randomly just seen Manning doesn't want to go to redskins apparently, Bradford could sit behind him though and get some experience.


----------



## TKOK

No way Peyton is a Ram next year. They still owe a lot of money to Bradford and he's only two years into his career.Pretty sure their defense isn't that great too.


----------



## Magic

Bradford has a ridiculous contract as well doesn't he? All they need to do is trade their pick for more picks, get Kalil or Blackmon(lol is that the receiver's name?) and get some more offensive weapons. They also need to stick with one coach and give the team some consistancy there because changing every year is hurting their younger players' development.


----------



## Humph

But but



Letlive said:


> Brady Vs Peyton at Wembley.


Don't shit on it


----------



## TKOK

Pretty sure the 49ers play the Patriots next season. Not sure if it's in SF or NE. But i'd get a much better version of Brady vs Manning he signs and they win.


----------



## -Mystery-

Why would Peyton play for the Rams and that horrendous offensive line? 

Teams are gonna have to take into consideration that Peyton basically comes along with Reggie Wayne. So not only do you need money for Peyton, but you're gonna need money for Wayne too. Manning to Miami makes the most sense (ties to Marino, he has a house there already, Wayne played college ball there), but the best spot for him is obviously the 49ers or even the Seahawks.


----------



## Magic

Why is Wayne connected to Manning? 

I'm sure he would want to have a receiver he can trust, but I doubt it is a must.


----------



## -Mystery-

It's basically something I've read about here and there. Wayne's been Peyton's guy for years and he's the type of player that's gonna want to bring along someone he trusts with him. It's not a spoken request, but wherever Peyton goes, Wayne will follow behind shortly.


----------



## Joel Anthony

-Mystery- said:


> It's basically something I've read about here and there. Wayne's been Peyton's guy for years and he's the type of player that's gonna want to bring along someone he trusts with him. It's not a spoken request, but wherever Peyton goes, Wayne will follow behind shortly.


The media down here has been all over that story. Reggie was on Michael Irvin's radio show on WQAM and talked about how he would love to have a trio of Marshall-himself-and Peyton and why they could co-exist. Dolphins have a solid defense, it certainly hasn't turned any heads in the last few years, but they were in quite a lot of the games they lost last season because of it. A very potent offense on the brink of becoming one of the league's best. The fan base hates Stephen Ross, so he knows he has to make this move to save face. Not that he hasn't made a few good ones already but getting Peyton would make him beloved.


----------



## IMPULSE

is there a rams fan here?

i like shitting on them. but no longer b/c iirc mcdaniels is back in NE where his awfulness is negated. 

laughing at magic explaining himself when he'll be having a playoff team to support next January. can't wait for wallace to leave or stay the latter seems impossible according to steeler fans. most have convinced themselves that wallace being good had nothing to do with brown's production.


----------



## Magic

I have no idea what the fuck you're talking about IMP, but that isn't surprising since I rarely do.


----------



## Joel Anthony

FUCK!!! Redskins just traded the Rams for the 2nd pick! RG3 is going to be in Washington...


----------



## MrMister

Skins traded THREE 1st rounders.

Pretty much knew this was going to happen. They were going to get Manning or Griffin, one of the two.


----------



## -Mystery-

Gave up too much.


----------



## Magic

:lmao at least Rams will be a great team soon.


----------



## -Mystery-

RG3 can live up to the hype and it's still a bad trade for the Redskins tbh. No 1st round pick till 2015? Maybe Snyder is banking on this whole end of the world thing.


----------



## MrMister

Agreed. Rams are fucking set. Having two 1st rounders for THREE years? This is the new Herschel Walker trade for the salary cap era.

I get why the Redskins did this though. They haven't had a good QB in FOREVER. Joe Theismann was the last franchise type QB they'd had. Pretty sure they're sick to death of being overshadowed by NY, Dallas, and Philly. They haven't won the East since 99 and haven't won a SB since 91. Washington has to do something.

But yeah, it's just too much. If Griffin busts...


----------



## -Mystery-

Just read that the Redskins still wanna talk to Peyton Manning. Lol Dan Snyder.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Dan Snyder is THEE dumbest of them all.


----------



## El Conquistador

RGIII is the man. Inb4 Washington makes the playoffs in 2013/2014.


----------



## kobra860

Father Flex said:


> RGIII is the man. Inb4 Washington makes the playoffs in 2013/2014.


I hope this happens. They've been mediocre for way too long. 

Manning already said that he's not coming to the Redskins so I don't know why Snyder is wasting his time.


----------



## hazuki

jakaljdklasjfkfkfddsf
fdjafkljaskdfljsafdklsfd
asfdkfjdklsfjklasjdfklsadf
asfkasfjkalsdfjakslfd


----------



## Joel Anthony

LOL! Really? That fast?


----------



## kobra860

-Mystery- said:


> RG3 can live up to the hype and it's still a bad trade for the Redskins tbh. No 1st round pick till 2015? Maybe Snyder is banking on this whole end of the world thing.


He always gives away draft picks like candy.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Remember when the Redskins in the late 90's/early 00's were always predicted to win it all? LOL. They used to sign all those free agents.


----------



## B-Dawg

My God, Indianapolis will be so horrible next season. No Addai, Clark, Bracket, Wayne, Garcon, possibly Freeney. All that, plus them being so fucking garbage already. Luck can't help that.


----------



## Magic

We're likely going to get Freeney and Garcon. Tpoint in rebuilding is that you are bad, dumbass, then you get good through the draft.


----------



## B-Dawg

You don't release every good player on your team, dumbass.


----------



## MrMister

I'd agree, but none of those players are really that good anymore.


----------



## Magic

Bullitt was probably the only player that they released that was still actually any good. Addai and Clark were products of Manning, so they aren't much of a loss.


----------



## TKOK

Jets signed Sanchez to a 3 year extension.


----------



## Dallas

Ah man I got cut


----------



## Aid

MrMister said:


> Agreed. Rams are fucking set. *Having two 1st rounders for THREE years?* This is the new Herschel Walker trade for the salary cap era.
> 
> I get why the Redskins did this though. They haven't had a good QB in FOREVER. Joe Theismann was the last franchise type QB they'd had. Pretty sure they're sick to death of being overshadowed by NY, Dallas, and Philly. They haven't won the East since 99 and haven't won a SB since 91. Washington has to do something.
> 
> But yeah, it's just too much. If Griffin busts...


Just a tiny correction, but The Rams will only have two first round picks in 2013 and 2014 as of right now since they swapped 1st round picks this year. But anyways, Griffin adds to an already strong quarterback division in the NFC East. The NFC East with Vick, Eli, Romo, and RG3 may be the best division in terms of quarterback with maybe the NFC South with Ryan, Brees, Newton, and Freeman and the NFC North with Rodgers, Stafford, Cutler, and Ponder giving competition to that claim. Washington is also rumored to be in the mix for Finnegan and Vincent Jackson. With a motivated Jackson to throw to, Griffin and the underrated Washington D could put up a fight for a division notorious lately for coming down to Week 17. This trade, if anything, adds more eyes to an already very popular NFC East division. If Griffin busts, the Redskins are essentially screwed for the next 3 to 5 years at least. That is a lot of picks to put into one guy. As a Dallas fan, I'm sure you are hoping he works out for Washington like JaMarcus Russell did for Oakland.

As for the Rams, if they can get Blackmon, then they may have a good chance at picking up on offense. Bradford needs a healthy target and some protection. In a few years with a couple high picks, that could turn around. They could also trade their two early second round picks to move up into the first round. The Rams have the 33rd and 39th pick I believe, so those could be put together and traded to a team that prefers moving back in the draft, like the Patriots. The Rams just need to hope that Peyton Manning doesn't go to the Cardinals or the 49'ers, otherwise they will probably be picking in the top 5 again next year.

Cleveland does have a chance to play spoiler here. Cleveland picks at the 4 spot and could use a receiver. Rumor has it and mock drafts have Cleveland taking Trent Richardson in this spot. It is possible that the Browns take Blackmon to get a receiver and to ensure that the Rams don't get him, in a little bit of a payback of sorts for not winning the RG3 race. Cleveland still doesn't have any faith in Colt McCoy, so Flynn could end up in Cleveland. Also possibilities for QBs in Cleveland include the oh so stellar list of Jason Cambell, Kyle Orton, Rex Grossman, Kevin Kolb, Brady Quinn, and Shaun Hill. They could also possibly draft Ryan Tannehill, but many believe that is too early for him. Needless to say, the drought in Cleveland looks like it will still go on regardless of draft choice. Without a solid QB, they can't do anything in the tough AFC North.


----------



## Humph

NFC East is gonna be sick, it was pretty close last year and now with RGIII in the mix it is gonna be awesome, calling it now, Giants don't make the playoffs.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

I can't get on board with that.......because it's the fucking Redskins. They wipe their asses with what would be salvation for another franchises.


----------



## kobra860

Letlive said:


> NFC East is gonna be sick, it was pretty close last year and now with RGIII in the mix it is gonna be awesome, calling it now, Giants don't make the playoffs.


I could see that happening. If Vick stays healthy, the division will look like:

Eagles
Redskins (wishful thinking)
Cowboys
Giants


----------



## Notorious

I loved Arian Foster's press conference, congratulations on his I think it was $43 million contract extension.

I love those rags to riches stories, he's my favorite Texan and probably my favorite RB in the league, just sucks that he plays for the team I hate the most in the NFL.


----------



## kobra860

notorious_187 said:


> I loved Arian Foster's press conference, congratulations on his I think it was $43 million contract extension.
> 
> I love those rags to riches stories, he's my favorite Texan and probably my favorite RB in the league, just sucks that he plays for the team I hate the most in the NFL.


How could you hate the Texans? The franchise just started.


----------



## Notorious

Try living in Houston and not being a Texans fan and you'll see exactly why.


----------



## GOON

Most people have to realize that had they not thrown in that 2014 First Round Pick, the pick would of probably gone to the Cleveland Browns and the Redskins would be left with Rex Grossman starting week one, since Luck and RG3 are the only Quarterbacks that could start Day One in the draft and Peyton Manning already said that he doesn't want to play in Washington. They *HAD* to make this trade and if this fetches them a Super Bowl trophy in the next five years, it will all be worth it.

Plus, Bruce Allen and Mike Shanahan have had success drafting quality players in the later rounds so it's not like they're awful at scouting. The loss of a first round pick the next two years isn't THAT bad of a thing if you can get quality in the later rounds, which is possible.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

rams are about to be nice as fuck in three years.


----------



## B-Dawg

Well, with 5 first round picks from 2012 - 2014 and QB already solidified, they better be.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

lol @ the poster who said giants would be last place next year


----------



## Magic

I wouldn't be that surprised at all if Giants missed the playoffs next year. I don't think Redskins will have a better record than them, but that division is usually always close.


----------



## -Mystery-

GOON said:


> Most people have to realize that had they not thrown in that 2014 First Round Pick, the pick would of probably gone to the Cleveland Browns and the Redskins would be left with Rex Grossman starting week one, since Luck and RG3 are the only Quarterbacks that could start Day One in the draft and Peyton Manning already said that he doesn't want to play in Washington. They *HAD* to make this trade and if this fetches them a Super Bowl trophy in the next five years, it will all be worth it.
> 
> Plus, Bruce Allen and Mike Shanahan have had success drafting quality players in the later rounds so it's not like they're awful at scouting. The loss of a first round pick the next two years isn't THAT bad of a thing if you can get quality in the later rounds, which is possible.


Redskins could have just tanked the season away and drafted Barkley next year though. Seems like a better option than not having a 1st rounder till 2015. Barkley gonna be a better pro than RG3 anyways.

Giants are gonna be a top seed next year.


----------



## B-Dawg

I agree, Barkley will be fantastic. I love him as a prospect.


----------



## -Mystery-

Imagine if the Redskins finish with the worst record this season. Rams gonna have draft picks on draft pick on draft picks for teams wanting Barkley.


----------



## kobra860

-Mystery- said:


> Imagine if the Redskins finish with the worst record this season. Rams gonna have draft picks on draft pick on draft picks for teams wanting Barkley.


That's not going to happen. The Redskins have a great defense and above average receivers so the worst the Redskins could do is 6 wins. 



GD said:


> lol @ the poster who said giants would be last place next year


The Giants always struggle in the regular season. They might finish second or third but I can't see them winning the division again.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Magic said:


> I wouldn't be that surprised at all if Giants missed the playoffs next year. I don't think Redskins will have a better record than them, but that division is usually always close.


im not saying they will make the playoffs, i dont see them being last place.


----------



## -Mystery-

Last time Giants won the Super Bowl they finished with the best record. History will repeat itself. Plus, I can't imagine their schedule being as treacherous as it was this past season.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

-Mystery- said:


> Last time Giants won the Super Bowl they finished with the best record. History will repeat itself. Plus, I can't imagine their schedule being as treacherous as it was this past season.


but it actually is


----------



## -Mystery-

GD said:


> but it actually is


Really? I haven't seen the schedule.


----------



## Arya Dark

-Mystery- said:


> Really? I haven't seen the schedule.


*Well you can tell the schedule by whom you played this past year and what place you finished in the division. It's set... *home and away would still be up in the air though*

EDIT: I'll try explain what I mean.

Of course you know that you play each team in your division twice. You also play an entire division in both the AFC and the NFC. 

For example the Giants played The NFC West and the AFC East this year. So next year the Giants will play either the NFC North or NFC South... *you can check on that by seeing who the Giants played the year before this.... * 

Also, since the Giants finished first in the NFC East this year they will play the number one team from this past year in the NFC North, South and West.... Plus an entire AFC division.

So you can actually get the entire schedule by doing this... but you wont know the home/away of it til later.


*


----------



## Genesis 1.0

The Original LC dropping the knowledge on these fools.

As to the NFC East, it's probably the most schizophrenic division in the NFL, so I can't say it'll be stacked this season. The Eagles still have plenty of kinks to work out, chiefly how to close. The Cowboys are heralded as the most talented team not just in their division, but in the NFL damn near every year without the record to prove it at the close of the season. The Giants are probably the most stable team in this division but they also go through incomprehensible slumps. The Redskins.....are the fucking Redskins; usually a solid team on paper, they *should* succeed often but it all just seems to fall apart inevitably.

I don't have any doubt that the NFC East will be the most hyped division, as they usually are, due to the fact that they have 4 of the most popular franchises in football, something no other division can boast.


----------



## TKOK

Pretty sure the 49ers have a tough nfc schedule this year. especially if they play whoever lands Manning. I believe we play the AFC East, AFC North and Saints, Giants. So they are going to be facing all the top qb's if Peyton ends up on the Dolphins or Arizona/Seattle.


----------



## Beatles123

As a Bucs fan...(I am not ashamed!) Greg Schiano is the man and I've not given up on Freeman yet.

Hope Claiborne or Richardson is there at #5!


----------



## sjones8

Jeff Fisher is about to ruin another team with his ego.

The Colts are putting their all of their eggs in one basket with Luck. I'm all for rebuilding, but what free agent wants to play in Indy? I can't remember the last big name free agent they've signed, their team was built through the draft. Why not keep those guys around for another year instead of giving Luck absolutely nothing to work with? Especially without a tight end like Dallas Clark, who is a Quarterback's security blanket?

The Luc will be a ghost town in five years if Luck doesn't pan out.


----------



## Magic

I wonder if I'm the only Colts fan that would actually have actually been happy with that deal the Rams received for their number 2 pick. 3 first round picks as well as a second round pick would be amazing, we would have been able to keep Manning and rebuild at the same time essentially.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Still, what a difference a few seasons make if you're Dallas Clark following his tumultuous run: Best TE in the game to cut unceremoniously.


----------



## GOON

The Colts will never recover if Luck doesn't pan out. The Curse of Peyton~!


----------



## -Mystery-

Tebowmania gonna be Manning'd :lmao


----------



## Genesis 1.0

If I were in Peyton's shoes, I certainly wouldn't consider Denver even in my Top 5 of landing spots. If he's as competitive as he's shown himself to be, he certainly doesn't want to go & stand in the shadow of another Hall of Fame QB.


----------



## IMPULSE

so if the reports are true that he wants to stay in the afc. why wouldn't you want to go to the worst division. the one the team one last year without a quarterback. if he's competitive standing in a legend's shadow would motivate him. he was in unitas shadow when he first got to indy. i be more annoyed with the TEBOW fanatics as a deterrent. i still don't want him to ruin SKELTON and the cardiac cards, his presence will ruin my enjoyment in watching them. 

i can now see top notch tight ends won't want to play for the ravens. we don't want to be in ozzie newsome's shadow.


----------



## MrMister

Manning will turn Eric Decker into an amazing WR.


----------



## IMPULSE

i guess it's time to convert TEBOW into that H-back. that way the can maintain winning.


----------



## LittleMissBlissXoX

MrMister said:


> Manning will turn Eric Decker into an amazing WR.


Demaryius Thomas.


I'm gonna party hardcore if we land Manning.


----------



## MrMister

Thomas is a given. He's already on the way to becoming a top guy. Decker is the one who will benefit the most. He's like Austin Collie but good.


----------



## TKOK

I hope that if the 49ers sign Moss he's the Moss of his Patriot years. But I don't think he will be.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Baltimore needs to make a run at Dallas Clark, we're still missing that loveable caucasian presence at TE across the middle. :troll


----------



## Dallas

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Baltimore needs to make a run at Dallas Clark, we're still missing that loveable caucasian presence at TE across the middle. :troll


Where do I sign?


----------



## hazuki

> Cowboys lose $10 million in cap space, Redskins lose $36 million in space. Can split it over 2012 and 2013 any way they want. More at ESPN.


We are so fucking cursed.


----------



## Magic

How exactly does that make you guys cursed? Cursed with stupid management? I do find it funny that they both tried to take advantage of the no salary cap and yet it got them nowhere.


----------



## MrMister

Oh well not getting Mario Williams now lol. Jerry Jones...this man drives me far crazier than Tony Romo ever could.


----------



## RKO920

According to Schefter, Moss is a 49er.


----------



## El Conquistador

I'm hearing DA BEARS are the front runners for Mario Williams. Peppers + Mario William - dynamic duo


----------



## TKOK

RKO920 said:


> According to Schefter, Moss is a 49er.


Hopefully he still has that deep ball speed.


----------



## MrMister

TKOK! said:


> Hopefully he still has that deep ball speed.


Even if he doesn't, he can still be a serious threat in the red zone. I mean if Plaxico Burress can still be a red zone threat, surely Moss can too.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Looks like the Alex Smith Project is still in effect but they'll have to adjust their schemes in order to keep Moss from becoming cancerous. The ball's going to have to be in Smith's hands more often & for more than just slants & curl routes.


----------



## Aid

> Major scoopage! The Chicago Bears have agreed to terms of a trade w Miami for pro bowl WR Brandon Marshall in exchange for 2 third-rounders.


From Jay Glazer.


YAY!


----------



## B-Dawg

lolwut

That's got to be bullshit.


----------



## Aid

ESPN and NFL Network have confirmed the story. Bears finally have a number one wide receiver!


----------



## B-Dawg

HAHA, why the fuck would Miami do that? Their chance at Manning is now completely gone.


----------



## Aid

Supposedly Miami thought that Manning might think Marshall is a detriment to the team. I honestly can;t see why Miami would do something like that.


----------



## Notorious

Great pickup for Chicago, they've finally got a #1 receiver.

You would think keeping Marshall would make Petting want to come there.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

:lmao @ dolphins


----------



## Notorious

From what I'm hearing, the Bears are the favorites to land Mario Williams.


----------



## hardcore_rko

sad to be a dolphins fan fpalm

GTFO Jeff Ireland


----------



## Aid

notorious_187 said:


> From what I'm hearing, the Bears are the favorites to land Mario Williams.


If that happens, I completely mark out and order a Williams and Marshall Bears jersey.


----------



## MrMister

Manning doesn't even need a true number 1 WR. He turns scout team players into starters and number 2/3 guys into number 1s.

Remember Wayne could also go where Manning goes. Give me rapport over pure talent any day. What Miami did isn't that dumb. Now if they can't land Manning, they'll still suck with or without Marshall. Now they're sucking with two more draft picks, picks that could improve other deficiencies. You have to have a QB to stand a chance at winning.


Dallas cut Newman. Guy was pretty solid over his career, but was never great. He was probably one of the worst CBs in the NFL the last two seasons though. Once he lost some speed it was game over pretty much.


----------



## El Conquistador

Aid180 said:


> ESPN and NFL Network have confirmed the story. Bears finally have a number one wide receiver!


HIGH FIVE*


----------



## MrMister

Marshall is huge for Cutler. I wonder if they let Forte go now though. If they can keep Forte, that's a seriously dangerous offense in Chicago now.


----------



## Aid

Father Flex said:


> HIGH FIVE*


Hopefully we see a lot of that.


----------



## Arya Dark

*Congrats to the Bears!

Also what the fuck is this Cowboys losing 10 million dollars on the cap? fuck! What the hell happened?

I'm happy to see the Bengals have the second most cap dollars available. I wonder if they'll actually use it.*


----------



## El Conquistador

MrMister said:


> Marshall is huge for Cutler. I wonder if they let Forte go now though. If they can keep Forte, that's a seriously dangerous offense in Chicago now.


No chance that happens. It's make our break for Lovie this year and the McCaskeys are giving him the funding to make sure he succeeds.


----------



## MrMister

@Sab: Jerry Jones moronically had a huge dollar roster two years ago when there was no cap. That season turned out to be the biggest failure in Dallas Cowboys history. We're still paying the price. The 10 million can be spread out over two years from what I've read.


No chance Flex? :lmao Chicago is the most miserly team in the league. The only reason I could see them making big moves is because Green Bay has the upper hand on them.


----------



## Aid

LadyCroft said:


> *Congrats to the Bears!
> 
> Also what the fuck is this Cowboys losing 10 million dollars on the cap? fuck! What the hell happened?
> 
> I'm happy to see the Bengals have the second most cap dollars available. I wonder if they'll actually use it.*


They were front-loading contracts in 2010, which was a capspace free year. The league did not want teams doing that. Miles Austin and Albert Hanesworth greatly benefited from the cap-free year getting $17 Million and $102 Million contracts with most of it getting paid in 2010. So the league punished the Cowboys and Redskins.

I hope the Bengals trade up and get Trent Richardson in the draft. With Green, Dalton, and Richardson, they could be a young offensive team that's really good.


----------



## -Mystery-

Garcon is signing with the Redskins


----------



## Aid

Pierre Garcon wrote on Facebook that he is going to the Skins. Jason Cambell is reportedly trying out with the Bears. Vincent Jackson appears to be close to a deal with Tampa.


----------



## MrMister

Also Colston re-signed with the Saints.


----------



## -Mystery-

I feel so bad for Luck. Clark gone. Addai gone. Garcon gone. Wayne gone.


----------



## MrMister

None of those guys are that good anymore. If I was Luck I'd be more concerned with that offensive line.


----------



## Aid

What free agent would want to sign with a franchise that is rebuilding and has a terrible defense and no offensive pieces except an unproven in the pros Andrew Luck? It's not exactly a hot spot to be right now if you want to win now.


----------



## -Mystery-

They're at least SOMETHING to work with. Unless the Colts go out and make some moves, the poor kid isn't gonna have shit to work with offensively.


----------



## El Conquistador

MrMister said:


> @Sab: Jerry Jones moronically had a huge dollar roster two years ago when there was no cap. That season turned out to be the biggest failure in Dallas Cowboys history. We're still paying the price. The 10 million can be spread out over two years from what I've read.
> 
> 
> No chance Flex? :lmao Chicago is the most miserly team in the league. The only reason I could see them making big moves is because Green Bay has the upper hand on them.


They've been rumored to be in contention for Marshal and Jackson all offseason. Even now, there's gossip that they're close to getting Mario Williams. John "Moon" Mullin of the Chicago Tribune has reported that they're in the market for two heavy contracts. 

VJAX scared the Bears for the amount of money he was demanding. 29 years old, complains about his contract, off the field issues, diva, and not coming off one of his best years? Glad they went after Marshall instead of him.


----------



## MrMister

Wayne can probably still be a good WR, so yeah, not having him sucks. If that line can't protect him, it won't even matter. He is a really good athlete so perhaps he can create time back there.

@Flex: Yeah Marshall is a much better option. I'm not that big on V-Jack though at all. I do hope Chicago does sign Forte. I'm a GB hater and would love for the Bears to stomp them.


----------



## Aid

Chicago since 1970 has had only 7 seasons with a 1000 yard receiver. Marshall has had 5 in the past 5 seasons. 

If Jackson signs with the Bucs, the next best receivers left in free agency are Reggie Wayne, Mario Manningham, and Laurent Robinson. Robinson has a load of potential (I've thought highly of him since he was in Atlanta ages ago). Robinson is looking at the Jaguars, and the Cardinals and Cowboys are going after him.

Josh Morgan to the Skins as well.


----------



## MrMister

I definitely want Robinson back. I'm not expecting him to be back though. Miles Austin is a walking injury pretty much so we really need Robinson on the other side of Dez.


----------



## El Conquistador

I thought Laurent Robinson was, at times, the best WR for extended stretches for Dallas. Do teams perceive his breakout year was a fluke?


----------



## Aid

Kyle Orton is visiting Dallas for backup role for Romo. Not a bad move for the Boys if Romo is hurt. Robinson and Romo had some good chemistry, but I could understand if he didn't want to stay a third receiver in Dallas. I think last year was really his only chance to get a shot. His time with the Falcons was under a run first offense behind three other guys and he was hurt during his year with the Rams.


----------



## MrMister

It's doubtful he'll replicate that TD production, but he's a solid number 2 guy.

Heard bout the Orton talks. I'm for it. He's an adequate backup and Romo is another walking injury.


----------



## Aid

A source in San Diego is saying that Jackson has signed with the Bucs. What dies that leave San Diego with for WR and does it really help the Bucs, or does VJax quit after receiving a large contract?


----------



## Magic

I wonder how much more patience the Charger's owner and president have with the GM, Turner, and the team. Have they eve ever made it to the championship game? I think they did 07 against the Pats, but that's the only time I really recall them doing anything.


----------



## El Conquistador

Poor Philip Rivers has nothing now. A banged up Marcus McNeil on the line now that pro-bowler Kris Dielman retired, no V-JAX, no Sproles, no prime LT, and an extremely limited Antonio Gates.


----------



## Aid

Chargers are also right in the end of the middle of the 1st round of the draft, so any talent at that point will not be a game changer in most circumstances. They could get the Baylor receiver Kendall Wright, but he might not fill the huge void left by Jackson.


----------



## El Conquistador

I like Kendall Wright myself. Unfortunately for him, he ran poorly at the combine. Don't know how much that may change his draft stock but he is a smaller receiver.

I wonder if the Bears will draft Michael Floyd still from ND.


----------



## IMPULSE

a lot of steeler fans are holding out hope miami signs wallace to a monster contract.

i would love that pick. big ben melt down would be hilarious. 75% of his audibleswould be eliminated.


----------



## Aid

Redskins are going after Eddie Royal too, hoping to be getting three new receivers today.

Flex, I hope the Bears go after Georgia Tech's Stephen Hill. His speed could be great. A DT or OL man wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## MrMister

IMPULSE said:


> a lot of steeler fans are holding out hope miami signs wallace to a monster contract.
> 
> i would love that pick. big ben melt down would be hilarious. 75% of his audibleswould be eliminated.


That's not a bad move for Miami. They get a proven burner who is still young for that 1st round pick. Too bad they still need a QB.

NFL Network was talking about Wallace to New England. If they have the cap room Wallace for the 31st pick is a great deal.

Dallas is looking to sign Brandon Carr. I know nothing about him though.


----------



## Aid

Wallace to the Pats would be great for the Patriots. They would still have a first round pick as well. Miami needs to hope for Manning at this point. Manning has cancelled his meeting with the Titans. Flynn is supposedly no longer looking at Cleveland. Seattle and Miami Flynn's top choices.

Also: 


> Source told @FOXSports.com that #Colts WR Pierre Garcon signed 5-yr, $42.5M contract with #Redskins. Roughly $21.5M guaranteed.


----------



## HoHo

Seattle would be the smartest choice, Lynch is there, a stud, and a great defense, getting better by the year, they just need some more offensive players that can make a impact other than Lynch.


----------



## Magic

Garcon is actually one of the guys I wanted back, sad to see him go. We are going to need a _*REALLY *_strong draft.


----------



## B-Dawg

Given Colts history, that won't happen, either. New front office could change that, though.


----------



## Aid

FantasySharks reports:


> BREAKING!! Manning to Broncos?-- One source has said that Peyton Manning will sign with the Broncos. I will keep looking into this to get some more info, but this would be huge news. Could mean that Tebow is traded soon and could affect other FAs who might want to follow Peyton. We'll keep you updated.


No one else is reporting anything yet. Probably nothing at the moment.


----------



## Magic

Our history with good picks was actually really good in the early 2000s. It's when we started getting in the late 20s in picks that everything turned to complete shit for us in the first round and second round. Also the fact that we were deadset on getting a RB.


----------



## DH

Apparently the Bills are now the front-runners for Williams. Hmmmm


----------



## B-Dawg

DELONE CARTER is the answer.


----------



## IMPULSE

MrMister said:


> That's not a bad move for Miami. They get a proven burner who is still young for that 1st round pick. Too bad they still need a QB.
> 
> NFL Network was talking about Wallace to New England. If they have the cap room Wallace for the 31st pick is a great deal.
> 
> Dallas is looking to sign Brandon Carr. I know nothing about him though.


pats are funny though. i'm hoping they have more pressing needs on the other side of the ball.

bengals are the most likely place. everything hinges on wallace agreeing to a poison pill and not too many teams can afford to do it. i hope it's the bengals they have the pick and cap.


----------



## MrMister

Skins sign WR Josh Morgan. They're doing what they needed to do, get a QB and WRs.


----------



## Aid

Chargers are looking at Laurent Robinson as Jackson's replacement. Chargers are familiar with Robinson as they cut him last season because they didn't have room for him and tipped off Jerry Jones about him.


----------



## Humph

> Brandon Marshall’s time with the Dolphins ended after two seasons Tuesday when he was traded to Chicago in exchange for two third-round draft picks.
> 
> Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/2012/03/13/2691697/miami-dolphins-trade-receiver.html#storylink=cpy


Fucking idiots.


----------



## RATED-RKO1991

Words can't even begin to express how ecstatic I am that the Dolphins traded Marshall, and the Bears got him for a steal.


----------



## chronoxiong

MrMister said:


> Skins sign WR Josh Morgan. They're doing what they needed to do, get a QB and WRs.


Sucks to lose Josh Morgan as I've always liked him. He did disappear in games at times but he would always come back and have a good game in the next one. He's a great blocker too. At least he gets to be close to home now. We really need to add more weapons because I'm still not sold on Randy Moss.


----------



## Aid

As a Bears fan, I am absolutely loving it! If I were a Dolphins fan, I'd be pretty pissed. Two 2nd round picks became two 3rd round picks with renting Marshall for two seasons. Pretty much a loss.


----------



## MrMister

chronoxiong said:


> Sucks to lose Josh Morgan as I've always liked him. He did disappear in games at times but he would always come back and have a good game in the next one. He's a great blocker too. At least he gets to be close to home now. We really need to add more weapons because I'm still not sold on Randy Moss.


If Moss tries you'll be in good shape. Moss can open up stuff for VD in the red zone while creating his won chances to score. If Crabtree can ever step up, that offense could be a dangerous multi-threat problem for opposing defenses, kinda like what Chicago could have if they re-sign Forte.


----------



## Humph

Report: Vincent Jackson leaving Chargers for Buccaneers

:mark:


----------



## HoHo

Helps Bucs, but wake up, you defense needs building, you think Ronde Barber is going to play till he's 100 for ya!


----------



## chronoxiong

MrMister said:


> If Moss tries you'll be in good shape. Moss can open up stuff for VD in the red zone while creating his won chances to score. If Crabtree can ever step up, that offense could be a dangerous multi-threat problem for opposing defenses, kinda like what Chicago could have if they re-sign Forte.


True. Vernon's performance in last year's Playoffs got me confident about him again. Randy Moss should spread the field better for the team. But I'm gonna keep low expectations on him until I see him block well and put in full effort in the games. Morgan was a great blocker and that will be missed.


----------



## Humph

ho ho inc said:


> Helps Bucs, but wake up, you defense needs building, you think Ronde Barber is going to play till he's 100 for ya!


Agreed, Curtis Lofton would be a great signing for us if they can get him.


----------



## GOON

Vincent Jackson will never play for a team that matters.


----------



## Notorious

Mike Wallace is nice and all but the Pats need FUCKING DEFENSE!


----------



## Xist2inspire

Brandon Marshall to the Bears? Supid move by the Fins, guess they don't want Peyton after all. If Cutler can stay healthy, that division will be an all-out war. Green Bay/Detroit/Chicago, with the Vikings as the unknown factor.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> Mike Wallace is nice and all but the Pats need FUCKING DEFENSE!


I thought you can win a SB without a good defense.:side:

Seriously though, you guys do need some defense. Somebody needs to be able to get to the QB.


----------



## Notorious

My theory of offense wins championships was supposed to be proven in the SB but uhh....there was a slight problem.


----------



## MrMister

Bears sign Jason Campbell. Pretty good backup for sure. They had to get a competent backup after last season's disaster.


----------



## Aid

Trade for Brandon Marshall with Miami, Jason Campbell signs a 1 year deal with Chicago, *******'s safety LaRon Landry is visiting Chicago tomorrow, Atlanta's John Abraham is rumored to be thinking about Chicago as a destination; inb4 someone at ESPN deems them as Dream Team 2012.


----------



## GOON

Xist2inspire said:


> Brandon Marshall to the Bears? Supid move by the Fins, guess they don't want Peyton after all. If Cutler can stay healthy, that division will be an all-out war. Green Bay/Detroit/Chicago, with the Vikings as the unknown factor.


Actually, I don't think Peyton wanted Brandon Marshall and I don't blame him. He's a head case.


----------



## Notorious

You know what happened to last year's dream team right?


----------



## Aid

notorious_187 said:


> You know what happened to last year's dream team right?


Yup. Which is why I really hope no one calls them the next dream team. I also kind of secretly hope that the entire Packers roster makes the cover of Madden 2013. :side:


----------



## MrMister

Aid180 said:


> Yup. Which is why I really hope no one calls them the next dream team. I also kind of secretly hope that the entire Packers roster makes the cover of Madden 2013. :side:


I think I read or heard GRONK will be on it.


----------



## TKOK

notorious_187 said:


> You know what happened to last year's dream team right?


Well tbh, The eagles had like a month to get ready. this team will have a lot more time.

Are the bears still in the running for Mario Williams?


----------



## Notorious

Nah GRONK doesn't need a Madden cover.

Ok now honestly, I heard its gonna be Tebow.


----------



## MrMister

TKOK! said:


> Well tbh, The eagles had like a month to get ready. this team will have a lot more time.
> 
> Are the bears still in the running for Mario Williams?


Probably not. The Bills apparently have a ton of room and will probably offer far more than Chicago wants or can pay. The Bears can probably get Landry and Abraham for the same money anyway. Mario's contract will be huge. Plus the Bears really, really need to sign Forte. No way can they get all these contracts under the cap.


----------



## Notorious

Isn't Ray Rice a FA?


----------



## Arya Dark

*The Bengals have 44 million dollars in cap room... USE IT!*


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> Isn't Ray Rice a FA?


I want to say he was FRANCHISED.

Yep, he was.


----------



## Xist2inspire

"Dream Team" or not, the Bears are serious about improving their team, which is usually a good sign. Now just give Forte his money.

@Notorious, I would laugh so hard if Tebow got the Madden cover in a Bronco jersey and gets traded due to Manning.


----------



## Notorious

Xist2inspire said:


> "Dream Team" or not, the Bears are serious about improving their team, which is usually a good sign. Now just give Forte his money.
> 
> @Notorious, I would laugh so hard if Tebow got the Madden cover in a Bronco jersey and gets traded due to Manning.


Google Madden 13 cover and you'll see.


----------



## Xist2inspire

NFL.com's reporting that the Bucs have signed Vincent Jackson to a 5-year deal.


----------



## TKOK

Didn't know VJ was a defender.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Chicago should stay away from Williams. Can't have your top 2 paid defensive players (Peppers and williams) play at the same spot. Plus the North was better off with the Bears out of the playoffs :side:


----------



## El Conquistador

Aid180 said:


> Trade for Brandon Marshall with Miami, Jason Campbell signs a 1 year deal with Chicago, *******'s safety LaRon Landry is visiting Chicago tomorrow, Atlanta's John Abraham is rumored to be thinking about Chicago as a destination; inb4 someone at ESPN deems them as Dream Team 2012.


It would be nice to have this guy:










Nah, but Landry is injury prone himself and I don't know if he's the answer at Safety. He can play in the box and tackle (except when Brandon Jacobs is the ball-carrier) but can he cover one half of the field in a Cover Two scheme?

Abraham and Campbell I love. The Bears' assertiveness and aggressiveness is refreshing to see after Angelo's cheap ass was removed from office.


----------



## Aid

Definitely. I don't think the Bears can get him and Forte though without a lot of work. 

Also, Reggie Wayne is a Colt again per Albert Breer. 3 year deal.


----------



## chronoxiong

CB Carlos Rogers has re-signed with the 49ers. His deal is reported to be 4-year for $30 million. The deal averages out to $7.3 million per year. He deserves the contract as he played lights out and had a career year with us last year. He should definitely retire as a 49er now. With him being re-signed, we can focus on locking up Alex Smith and adding more weapons to the team.


----------



## MrMister

Finnegan is now reportedly a RAM.


----------



## B-Dawg

Meachem signed w/ the Chargers. Decent replacement for Jackson.


----------



## MrMister

What's the money on Meachem, do you know? Surely it can't be anywhere near Jackson's contract. I totally understand why SD didn't' bother re-signing him because TB totally overpaid.


----------



## B-Dawg

4 years/$25.9 million

Basically half of Jackson's salary w/ one fewer year.


----------



## Stad

@MaryKayCabotReply
#Browns RB Peyton Hillis will visit the Chiefs, a source told the Plain Deal

@adamteicher 
#Chiefs will visit with San Diego RB Mike Tolbert tomorrow.

Sweet. I think i'd rather have Tolbert since Hillis seems to be a bit of a headcase but either one and i'll be happy. Chiefs also in talks with Eric Winston and John Carlson.


----------



## Mikey Damage

great trade for the bears.

sure up that OL, and we're talking a top 2 NFC team.


----------



## MrMister

stadw0n306 said:


> @MaryKayCabotReply
> #Browns RB Peyton Hillis will visit the Chiefs, a source told the Plain Deal
> 
> @adamteicher
> #Chiefs will visit with San Diego RB Mike Tolbert tomorrow.
> 
> Sweet. I think i'd rather have Tolbert since Hillis seems to be a bit of a headcase but either one and i'll be happy. Chiefs also in talks with Eric Winston and John Carlson.


What is your opinion of Brandon Carr?



BOSS said:


> great trade for the bears.
> 
> sure up that OL, and we're talking a top 2 NFC team.


If the defense can continue to be a top unit, then I'd say the Bears are the NFC favorite. Good defense, great special teams (the best actually), and dangerous offense. Not having Mike Martz is good too.


----------



## TKOK

Wasn't the Bears oline a lot better during that win streak they had before Cutler broke his finger?


----------



## MrMister

Brandon Marshall is a total nut. Sorry to state the obvious but this may have contributed to him being traded.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...oman-outside-club-?module=HP11_headline_stack

Also didn't know his wife apparently stabbed him? WTF


----------



## Genesis 1.0

It's pretty damn shocking to see Chicago making moves, considering how frugal they always are but if it even proves to be half as effective as it SHOULD be, these guys should be a juggernaut. Cutler had to struggle with so many subpar WRs last season & now he's got someone far more talented & one that he's got chemistry with.

As to V-Jack & Freeman....... :no:


----------



## Joel Anthony

MrMister said:


> Brandon Marshall is a total nut. Sorry to state the obvious but this may have contributed to him being traded.
> 
> http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...oman-outside-club-?module=HP11_headline_stack
> 
> Also didn't know his wife apparently stabbed him? WTF


Why do you think Miami dumped him? He also drops easy touchdowns, and has personality disorder. I bet Cutler is pissed he has to share a locker room with this nut again. Brandon Marshall took a taxi home from Karlos Dansby's birthday party last year and ran out of the cab to avoid paying the fare.. and was promptly arrested. Good pick up, Chi Town.


----------



## kobra860

Joel Anthony said:


> Why do you think Miami dumped him? He also drops easy touchdowns, and has personality disorder. I bet Cutler is pissed he has to share a locker room with this nut again. Brandon Marshall took a taxi home from Karlos Dansby's birthday party last year and ran out of the cab to avoid paying the fare.. and was promptly arrested. Good pick up, Chi Town.


He's crazy as hell. The Bears are already done next year. In a competitive division with the Lions and the Packers they don't need that type of guy ruining the chemistry and stability of the team.


----------



## Xist2inspire

Detroit's locking up Megatron big time, damn. 7 years at $113.5 million? Jeez.

Looks like the Bucs aren't playing around either, they just picked up Nicks, and from a division rival no less. Still need to shore up that defense.


----------



## Notorious

What a entrance to Chicago by Brandon Marshall.

HE SLAPPED A BITCH..


----------



## El Conquistador

That was Sunday. Two days prior to the trade. And Cutler embraces Marshall. He went off on a talk radio show today for them insinuating how bad of a person Marshall was.

People need to get their facts straight.


----------



## Aid

In fact, to add on to what Flex is saying, Cutler and Marshall are as close to best friends as you can be. Cutler asked the Bears to get Marshall. Cutler is also one of the few people that can control Brandon. Sure, Happy Marshall and Sad Marshall are part of his multiple personalities, but Cutler brings out Happy Marshall better than anyone. Plus, he's an amazing receiver who cost the Bears less than V. Jax and Pierre Garcon. 

On a sort of related note, Chicago signed return specialist Weems from Atlanta. I'm afraid it may mean bad news for Johnny Knox's recovery is coming up.


----------



## MrMister

I was under the impression that Marshall and Cutler get along as well. They're kinda an NFL odd couple.



Joel Anthony said:


> *Why do you think Miami dumped him? *He also drops easy touchdowns, and has personality disorder. I bet Cutler is pissed he has to share a locker room with this nut again. Brandon Marshall took a taxi home from Karlos Dansby's birthday party last year and ran out of the cab to avoid paying the fare.. and was promptly arrested. Good pick up, Chi Town.


That's exactly why I posted that.


----------



## TKOK

From what I heard. Marshall's wife ended up in the hospital from getting a bottle thrown at her face. if that's what started it all than i can fully understand Marshall wanting to fight.


----------



## B-Dawg

Dallas signed CB Brandon Carr to a 5 year/$50.1 million deal. Great deal for both sides; Carr is fantastic.


----------



## MrMister

I'm not familiar with Carr at all but glad to hear you think highly of him, WWF.

He needs some help back there in the secondary or Dallas needs another guy that can get to the QB. HEY JERRY IF YOU DIDN'T EXPLOIT A LOOPHOLE THAT THE NFL WAS GONNA HIT YOU FOR LATER YOU'D HAVE MORE MONEY TO GET MARIO WILLLIAMS. 

Actually I'm not sure two guys playing the same position would work.


----------



## B-Dawg

He and Flowers were one of the best CB tandems in the NFL. 

BTW, fuck Megatron and his contract. Shitting all over the market and everyone in it.


----------



## RKO920

I want Landry and Braylon Edwards. Not fucking Chaz Schilins.


----------



## MrMister

Philly re-signed Desean Jackson. 5 year, 48.5 million.


----------



## Notorious

Laurent Robinson to the Jags.


----------



## Humph

Kyle orton has signed with the cowboys, WTF


----------



## El Conquistador

Wonder if the Jags will pursue Tim Tebow.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

It's been a wild 24 hrs here in Buffalo w/ the whole Mario Williams drama. I need a drink...


----------



## Notorious

They should try to get T.J. Yates from Houston if they can't get a better QB.

Anyone's better than Blaine Gabbert and McCown tbh.


----------



## Stad

WWF said:


> Dallas signed CB Brandon Carr to a 5 year/$50.1 million deal. Great deal for both sides; Carr is fantastic.


Yup. Gonna miss him. 

In other news....

Kansas City Chiefs‏@kcchiefsReply
The #Chiefs have agreed to terms with RB Peyton Hillis. More details to come on http://KCChiefs.com

Charles/Hillis 1-2 Punch!! i like it!


----------



## Humph

Yes they are a great combination but they really don't need him if Charles stays healthy, Tolbert would of been a much better choice because he would probably be a shit tonne cheaper.


----------



## MrMister

Hillis, if he screws his head on right, would be a nice contrast to Charles for sure. Chiefs still have QB issues though.

Charles can't carry a full time RB load. Few RBs can though. 



Letlive said:


> Kyle orton has signed with the cowboys, WTF


Solid back up.


----------



## Stad

Letlive said:


> Yes they are a great combination but they really don't need him if Charles stays healthy, Tolbert would of been a much better choice because he would probably be a shit tonne cheaper.


I wanted Tolbert instead as well.

Adam Schefter ‏ @AdamSchefter Reply Retweet Favorite · Open
Turns out that former Browns RB Peyton Hillis signed a one-year, $3 million deal

Can't complain about that deal though.


----------



## Humph

Yeah, great deal, gonna be hard to stop them two. Don't think Cassel is franchise material though.


----------



## Von Doom

Tennessee now in the driving seat for Manning apparently. Mario Williams may sign...


----------



## -Mystery-

Manning to a healthy Kenny Britt :vince2


----------



## MrMister

When I heard about them giving Manning possible control of the team later and with his ties to Tennessee, I figured if he was going to a team that was in the Colts' division, the Titans would be it.

I bet CJ will find more holes with Manning at QB.


----------



## -Mystery-

Plus, Jake Locker sitting behind Peyton for a few years will be good. I think people have forgotten just how good that kid is.


----------



## MrMister

That's a great point.

I mean I don't think it factors in Manning's decision, but it would greatly benefit the Titans for years to come. Or perhaps it does if Manning does take a powerful office job there after he's done playing.


----------



## TKOK

He'll probably pull a Favre and sign with them. Houston gotta be shitting bricks though. this was supposed to be their division without Manning.

Edit-yeah i did


----------



## -Mystery-

Titans gotta sure up their defense, still. Far from favorites even if they land Manning.


----------



## Magic

I take it you mean the Texans?

His return to Indy will be awesome. Hopefully I get another 10 Titans games next year like I did last year.


----------



## MrMister

Manning might also feel he has unfinished business there in Tennessee since he never won a National Championship. Though I do think his success there paved the way for their 98 title, he wasn't actually a part of it.


----------



## TKOK

I know Peyton can make regular receivers look really good, but picking up a receiver wouldn't be a bad idea either. Isn't Ten's top receiver coming off acl surgery?


----------



## MrMister

Yeah Britt is, but it happened early in the season so he should be able to go Week 1.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Bud Adams is a fucking moron too. Peyton is not going to the Titans.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

On paper, a Hillis/Charles 1-2 Punch should be the best in the NFL in recent memory IF Cassel can play even average football. That's a scary proposition for anyone on their schedule, especially the rest of the West.


----------



## IMPULSE

i'm not impressed. well i am just one has mysterious illnesses on cue via agent suggestions. so he's just a walking a punchline to me.


----------



## -Mystery-

Joel Anthony said:


> Bud Adams is a fucking moron too. Peyton is not going to the Titans.


It's down to the Titans and Broncos.


----------



## IMPULSE

cardiac cards will still be intact. i'm happy. SKELTON > anything else.

steeler fans who want wallace gone. take another blow with big snack getting a pay cut.


----------



## -Mystery-

Mario to the Bills.


----------



## TKOK

I'm surprised the Texans didn't franchise him.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

6 Years / $100 Million. $50 Guaranteed at that position is a risky proposition. :no:


----------



## TKOK

Plus the Bills have been a black hole of suck ever since the late 90's.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

They've been emerging from that black hole, slowly but fairly steadily. Hell, they were actually legit for half a season, that's progress.


----------



## TKOK

didn't their qb sign some huge extension?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Yeah, he's just......undeserving in my opinion, but there's not exactly a plethora of talent out there so I suppose they made the right decision.

Hey, did anyone post this yet? Too lazy to scroll back, so fuck it: http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d8279efdd/article/jackson-signs-fiveyear-deal-with-eagles-promises-super-bowl?module=HP11_headline_stack

DeSean gets his 5 Year deal & they get another premature overshadowing guarantee in return. 

Seems fair.


----------



## B-Dawg

Pretty surprised that Mario's gone to the Bills. Not exactly an attractive destination.


----------



## TKOK

I was thinking he'd go to Chicago. that dline would have been great. IIRC the bills defense wasn't too good.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

If you want to be in a situation where you feel you could be the foundation for the resurrection of a franchise AND you get paid an insane amount of money....


----------



## Mikey Damage

-Mystery- said:


> Plus, Jake Locker sitting behind Peyton for a few years will be good. I think people have forgotten just how good that kid is.


Eh?

Locker was awful at Washington, and will be awful when he's given his chance in the NFL.


----------



## TKOK

Locker was pretty decent when he was given the chance in Tennessee.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda

WWF said:


> Pretty surprised that Mario's gone to the Bills. Not exactly an attractive destination.


Watch it or I'll give you a black eye!

But seriously...no Buffalo isn't a very attractive destination but you know he would've gotten big money wherever he went. Probably not as much as here but something in that $100 million range. The Bills d-line is going to be respected and hopefully feared if all goes well.


----------



## B-Dawg

I'm not knocking Buffalo, man. I'm actually from there. But I'd have rather gone to a place like Chicago.


----------



## MrMister

Chicago still has to pay Forte. No way could they afford Mario. I'm assuming this Buffalo contract will be huge.

edit: Saw it.:side:


----------



## kobra860

TKOK! said:


> I'm surprised the Texans didn't franchise him.


Why didn't they?


----------



## IMPULSE

manning is working out for the broncos at duke. DUKE should feel honored, but this an omen for the upcoming season. if i was a nfl gm my team wouldn't sign him based off that alone.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Peyton should be honored to have the privilege to practice on a Duke own facility, thereby receiving the natural enhancement of physical attributes available only on that hallowed ground. :troll:

That whole lacrosse thing happened at a neutral site. :no:


----------



## MrMister

Cards aren't getting Manning. It is written. Manning worked out for the Niners. If the Niners are in the running this is clearly where he needs to go.


----------



## -Mystery-

Manning is stupid if he goes anywhere other than San Francisco tbh.




BOSS said:


> Eh?
> 
> Locker was awful at Washington, and will be awful when he's given his chance in the NFL.


Huh? Locker was projected as the first overall pick after his junior year.


----------



## Magic

I see Titans and Niners as the two locations in which he should go. I know the Titans are our divisional rivals, and have been the biggest threat recently to the Colts, but they essentially gave him a life time contract.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

biggest threat recently to the colts? i disagree that its the titans


----------



## Magic

Texans became great last year basically and we were absolutely shit last year so I don't even care about them.


----------



## MrMister

Tennessee also makes sense because that's where he played college and he supposedly loved it there. I mean he stayed for his senior year. That says a lot. It's the whole full circle bit.

SF clearly gives him the best shot at a Super Bowl.


----------



## Notorious

It's official, Brandon Lloyd is a Patriot. We also signed Anthony Gonzalez today.

And apparently Laron Landry met with us today.

It's also expected that we use our two 1st round picks to draft defensive players.


----------



## chronoxiong

It's official guys! The 49ers have signed a Manning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WR Mario Manningham has signed a two-year contract with the 49ers. With Crabtree and Moss as the starters, Manningham at the slot, and VD terrorizing defenses, this is gonna be awesome!!!


----------



## Notorious

I don't see anything about Manning signing with the 49ers unless you mean the Niners should be the easy choice now, which I agree.


----------



## MrMister

Manningham is definitely a Niner. I don't see anything about Manning though.

Even if they don't get Manning, they've done some good upgrading at a position that was awful last season, assuming Moss can still play at a high level. This helps Vernon Davis out the most. He'll obliterate defenses even with Smith.


----------



## chronoxiong

Yeah it was an inside joke when I said that the 49ers have signed a Manning. It was clearly Mario Manningham. Lol...Our WR corps have been bolstered big time and this will mean a lot of open looks for Vernon Davis now. No more being doubled or tripled team.


----------



## Notorious

LOL Chronoxiong, I didn't read the a in "The 49ers have signed a Manning!!!!". :lmao

That's why I thought you were talking about Peyton.


----------



## MrMister

I did the exact same thing.


----------



## chronoxiong

Lol....It's all good. That's why I wrote it the way how I wrote it.


----------



## MrMister

Well you might be able to post that in a serious manner in a few days.

Chicago and SF vastly improved their teams in FA. I'm assuming Chicago signs Forte at some point.


----------



## chronoxiong

Yeah I agree. Chicago now has a legit #1 WR and Devin Hester moves down the depth chart. It's been a long time coming for that. I don't care if Peyton Manning doesn't sign with us or not either. It's his choice on who he signs with. I just wonder if chasing for Peyton will affect Alex Smith. I sure hope not.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

mario fuckin manningham!! this is brilliant!! can't sleep im so stoked


----------



## Humph

99FELONIEZ said:


> mario fuckin manningham!! this is brilliant!! can't sleep im so stoked


He's good but he isn't so good that you couldn't sleep, pretty good addition though, alex smith is good but if they got someone elite they would be an absolute dynasty.


----------



## Aid

Alex Smith is down in Miami visiting the Dolphins today. You getting think the lack of getting re-signed quickly after a solid year is pushing him away from San Francisco and will make him sign with another team?


----------



## Stax Classic

The prevailing thought was he signed with SF to be a one-year stopgap last off season. I think SF likes what they got at QB, even without him, the question is do they think they need Peyton now for a year or two, or is that money better spent elsewhere on the team?


----------



## -Mystery-

I'm gonna lol if Peyton signs elsewhere and Smith bounces to Miami. Kaepernick ain't carrying the 49ers to a championship.


----------



## Aid

Hypothetically, if Flynn signs with Seattle, Smith signs with Miami, and Manning signs with Denver or Tennessee, does San Francisco try to get Tebow or Hassleback?


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

Letlive said:


> He's good but he isn't so good that you couldn't sleep, pretty good addition though, alex smith is good but if they got someone elite they would be an absolute dynasty.


well thats your own damn opinion... btw watch your own damn sports, u got nothin' on american football


----------



## IMPULSE

it looks like wallace is safe which annoys a vocal portion of steeler fans. not to many teams are willing to give up the first and the money. apparently there's a rumor that if the broncos get manning they would dump their first for wallace but i don't see that happening. only real contenders are the bengals and it doesn't fit their mo.


----------



## Humph

99FELONIEZ said:


> well thats your own damn opinion... btw watch your own damn sports, u got nothin' on american football


I compliment your team and you send me a red rep calling me a 'basement dwelling loser', good logic there son. Oh and I completely agree on the second part that's exactly why I watch NFL because I don't really like 'soccer' or any other mainly british sport that much. 

If Flynn is as good as Rodgers says the Seahawks could be a real threat next year.


----------



## Notorious

T-Jax.


----------



## IMPULSE

Aid180 said:


> Hypothetically, if Flynn signs with Seattle, Smith signs with Miami, and Manning signs with Denver or Tennessee, does San Francisco try to get Tebow or Hassleback?


neither. if one hassleback. TEBOW would just be pure stupidity for san fran. i'm not bashing TEBOW, but they have that nevada quarterback waiting to develop. you have alex smith. you would want an veteran presence. both of the quarterback they have are considered projects you would want stability over TEBOW. only team that i can see pushing for TEBOW heavily is the jags and that's for financial reasons.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> T-Jax.


What about he worst QB...I mean the future of the NFL?


----------



## Humph

The real news in the NFL is not about peyton but about HENNE vs GABBART for the number one Jags QB spot unless they sign Tebow.


----------



## MrMister

:lmao

Yes the entire NFL society CAN'T WAIT for this epic QB battle to ensue. WHICH GOAT WILL WIN THE JOB?

I hope Gabbart's Mullet wins.


----------



## Humph

I think Gabbart would take it easy but not against the FUTURE HALL OF FAMER THAT IS










Why has no team picked up this great player yet?


----------



## Aid

IMPULSE said:


> neither. if one hassleback. TEBOW would just be pure stupidity for san fran. i'm not bashing TEBOW, but they have that nevada quarterback waiting to develop. you have alex smith. you would want an veteran presence. both of the quarterback they have are considered projects you would want stability over TEBOW. only team that i can see pushing for TEBOW heavily is the jags and that's for financial reasons.


Just to clarify, I did say Alex Smith signing with Miami in my hypothetical question. It doesn't leave much to the Niners if Smith leaves. Smith is a free agent and has visited Miami today. If the Niners do not get Manning and lose Smith, they are essentially screwed at the QB position.


----------



## B-Dawg

LOL, the Dolphins are fucked. Lost out on Peyton, didn't trade up with the Rams for RG3, didn't get Flynn and may end up being stuck with Alex Smith, if Peyton goes to San Francisco. I really don't think Smith is that much better than Moore.


----------



## TKOK

And traded Marshall.


----------



## IMPULSE

Aid180 said:


> Just to clarify, I did say Alex Smith signing with Miami in my hypothetical question. It doesn't leave much to the Niners if Smith leaves. Smith is a free agent and has visited Miami today. If the Niners do not get Manning and lose Smith, they are essentially screwed at the QB position.


they would want hassleback.


----------



## Joel Anthony




----------



## chronoxiong

Peyton Manning needs to make his DECISION soon. It's causing a lot of drama in San Francisco. Alex Smith looked like he might sign with Miami but now he said that he doesn't mind being the backup plan whether or not Peyton signs. I just think Alex's wife doesn't want to move to Miami since she's a Raider Cheerleader. Lol....San Fran is still the best option for Alex. Going to Miami or another team means starting over.....again.


----------



## Aid

ESPN has announced that Manning is now a Bronco.


----------



## MrMister

All Broncos have now been upgraded to good and awesome for fantasy.

Manning will not win a SB there. Sorry Peyton.


----------



## -Mystery-

RIP Tebowmania


----------



## Chrome

-Mystery- said:


> RIP Tebowmania


2011-2012 Thanks for all the memories!


----------



## Magic

Terrible fucking choice.


----------



## Aid

I'm surprised at the choice to be quite honest. I was surprised that Manning even considered Denver to begin with. If he wanted a win now situation, San Francisco seemed like the best choice. If he wanted something for his career after football, Tennessee seemed like they were ready to offer him the keys to the front office. It was Manning's decision though I suppose. Maybe he sees something in them that we don't. Maybe John Fox is such a pushover that Manning is essentially the head coach. 

As for Tebow, owners in trouble filling seats need to think about getting him. It is no question that Tebow has a very large fanbase and that he sells tickets. Teams in need of selling tickets could use him. Jacksonville, Cleveland, Minnesota (they are trying to rebuild a stadium afterall) and Miami. Miami has screwed up so much this offseason that they could probably use Tebow to win some fans back. It's not like they have any great receivers anyways.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

Jacksonville just got a new QB.


... And Manning probably saw Moss to SF and made his choice


----------



## -Mystery-

Tebow isn't going to Jacksonville.


----------



## Xist2inspire

Really thought Manning was smarter than this. Joe Montana, anyone?


----------



## kobra860

-Mystery- said:


> Tebow isn't going to Jacksonville.


I hope he doesn't go there. Jacksonville is in awful shape and it's going to take a while for them to be contenders. Jacksonville really needs Tebow to sell tickets but he's not going to play there.


----------



## -Mystery-

kobra860 said:


> I hope he doesn't go there. Jacksonville is in awful shape and it's going to take a while for them to be contenders. Jacksonville really needs Tebow to sell tickets but he's not going to play there.


This whole "Jacksonville needs Tebow to sell tickets" is a myth. Jacksonville hasn't had a black out in 2 years. They're selling tickets just fine.


----------



## smackdown1111

Fuck ya. Not seeing how Denver is a terrible choice. I would agree the 49ers would have been better, but this is a team that made it to the playoffs and even advanced past the first round. So how it is a terrible choice is beyond me.


----------



## Stad

Chiefs are still gonna win the division.


----------



## Xist2inspire

Denver's a bad choice because not only do they have a tough schedule this year, which makes their immediate success that much more difficult, but as far as the future goes, they're screwed offensively (and their secondary will have some holes once Champ and Dawkins retire). They're basically the Colts 2.0 at this point, even more so if they bring in Saturday, Clark, and Addai. They really weren't locks to make the playoffs again with Tebow, so I really don't get why people think an aging Peyton Manning instantly makes an average-at-best team a legit contender. I'll wait to see how the rest of free agency and the offseason plays out, but I'm really hard-pressed to find anything positive about this move other than Decker and Thomas' fantasy value.

EDIT: And Manning/Denver sounds even worse when you consider that the one of the other choices was San Fran. Honestly, why would any quarterback who legitimately wants to contend for a Super Bowl choose Denver over San Fran?


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

payton made a good choice, even though i would've love to see him on my niners. Denver is a great city, some of the best years of my life in college. this is a win-win for me


----------



## X/L/AJ

San Fran was the obvious choice. Denver is probably the 3rd best team in that division even with Manning if SD learns to play defense. KC should take it unless injuries or Cassel has a bad year.


----------



## Notorious

How could you not pick the Niners?

Well I guess Alex Smith is back, if not, the 49ers are screwed.

Watching Tebow, Gabbert and Henne compete for the starting spot in Jax would be good for the lulz.


----------



## TKOK

Can someone please tell me how the bronco's are a better choice than the 49ers?


----------



## Notorious

TKOK! said:


> Can someone please tell me how the bronco's are a better choice than the 49ers?


This. I'd like to know as well.

In other news, the Jets have signed Laron Landry on a 1 year, $4 million deal.


----------



## TKOK

Lol at anybody that thinks that the bronco's have a great defense. during their win streak they faced terrible offenses.


----------



## Von Doom

Alot of jealousy here about Peyton.


















8*D


----------



## TKOK

I'd lol if they can't reach a deal.


----------



## Von Doom

TKOK! said:


> I'd lol if they can't reach a deal.


I'd cry and lose all faith in Elway/Fox/Xanders. No way they won't reach a deal...


...famous last words.


----------



## TKOK

Still don't think that the Bronco's will win a superbowl with Manning.


----------



## Aid

TKOK! said:


> Still don't think that the Bronco's will win a superbowl with Manning.


You're right. That's because our next champs will be Da Bears. bama


----------



## smackdown1111

TKOK! said:


> Lol at anybody that thinks that the bronco's have a great defense. during their win streak they faced terrible offenses.


While it is true, they didn't play the greatest of offenses, you have to account for Tebow consistently going three and out. That puts a lot of pressure on the defense and tires them out easily. Now with Manning they won't be consistently going three and out and going right back on the field.

Also to those who said Chiefs are winning the division, I highly doubt it. If any team would win the division over Denver it would be San Diego with Rivers running things, not Chiefs. They aren't that great even when they will be close to full health.


----------



## Von Doom

smackdown1111 said:


> While it is true, they didn't play the greatest of offenses, you have to account for Tebow consistently going three and out. That puts a lot of pressure on the defense and tires them out easily. Now with Manning they won't be consistently going three and out and going right back on the field.
> 
> Also to those who said Chiefs are winning the division, I highly doubt it. If any team would win the division over Denver it would be San Diego with Rivers running things, not Chiefs. They aren't that great even when they will be close to full health.


Fully agree, our Tebow centred offence didn't help at all, constantly running the ball first and second down and then throwing on 3rd and long did fuck all to help matters. Someone will probably prove me wrong but I'm pretty sure most of the games we played last season, the time of possession would be much more for whoever we were facing, not to mention that, towards the end of the season Tebow started turning the ball over a lot more.

Edit: It's not Tebow's fault either really, more Mike McCoy's fault.


----------



## Aid

EFC Bronco said:


> Fully agree, our Tebow centred offence didn't help at all, constantly running the ball first and second down and then throwing on 3rd and long did fuck all to help matters. Someone will probably prove me wrong but I'm pretty sure most of the games we played last season, the time of possession would be much more for whoever we were facing, not to mention that, towards the end of the season Tebow started turning the ball over a lot more.
> 
> Edit: It's not Tebow's fault either really, more Mike McCoy's fault.


Denver: 34:39 Chicago: 31:47
Denver: 22:09 Minnesota 37:51
Denver: 27:48 New York Jets: 32:12
Denver: 26:19 New England: 33:41

So you are mostly right.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

I said from the start that Denver was a bizarre possibility, I can't understand the logic behind this choice.


----------



## RKO920

Love the Jets signing Landry. Low Risk, high reward. If we can get a ball hawk at FS, that combo with Revis and Cro will be scary. If Landry stays healthy, he will be a physical force under Rex's defense.


----------



## El Conquistador

Apparently Gronk and one of his brothers hooked up with a 16 and 17 year old.

Google it if you don't believe me. GRONKERS GONNA GRONK. What happens in Aruba, stays in Aruba.

EDIT: Link:http://bustedcoverage.com/2012/03/19/gronk-hooking-up-getting-kissed-by-17-year-old-in-aruba-photos/


----------



## B-Dawg

The brunette is FINE.


----------



## El Conquistador

Yo soy fiesta.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Gronk just has too much damn fun to be a Patriot, guy has Jets written all over 'em.


----------



## Notorious

GRONK was just having a good time, a lot of people kiss underage girls in bars in Aruba :side:

I agree with Genesis though, he has way too much fan to be a Patriot. I mean, even Ochocinco calmed down when he came to New England.


----------



## chronoxiong

RKO920 said:


> Love the Jets signing Landry. Low Risk, high reward. If we can get a ball hawk at FS, that combo with Revis and Cro will be scary. If Landry stays healthy, he will be a physical force under Rex's defense.


Landry is the newest David Boston. I wouldn't be surprised if he his new bulkiness results in him not being able to produce. 

About Peyton Manning going to the Broncos, I'm surprised at his decision but oh well. The Broncos will now have someone who can make the offense look good and put up elite numbers. It's way better than putting up 10-23 and 180 passing yards indeed. I kinda feel bad for Tim Tebow though. He thought he had done enough to prove that he is a starter but he's back to being the backup or on his way out.


----------



## B-Dawg

Miami signed David Garrard. :lmao

Carolina signed Mike Tolbert. He'll make only $700,000 in his 1st season of the 4-year contract. :kobe3


----------



## Aid

Miami officially wins Worst Off-Season Ever award. Who knows, maybe the Dolphins will sign Curtis Painter and the Canadian Football League Adrian Peterson for $12 Million each.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Fuck the Dolphins.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

itd be funny if smith still signs with the dolphins and the 9ers dont have a qb


----------



## Joel Anthony

Tebow needs to come HOME.


----------



## hardcore_rko

I thought they hit bottom in 2007, i was wrong SO wrong.
it sucks to be dolphins fan fpalm


----------



## Von Doom

Sources: Broncos, Manning agree 5 year, $96m, contract.


----------



## BruiserKC

As a Bears fan, I like the deal for Marshall, as long as we get the Marshall that puts up the big numbers. If we get the basket case version, we have a problem. 

As for Tebow/Manning, Denver has rolled the dice quite a bit lately. Trading Cutler, starting Orton, eventually putting in Tebow and letting Orton basically walk away for nothing, now Manning. Not to mention Manning is recovering from what was potentially a career-ending, life-altering injury. Can he stay healthy for half a season, much less 5 seasons? 

I have a feeling this ends badly for Manning at some point.


----------



## Aid

There it is. The start of a new reign in Denver.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

notorious_187 said:


> GRONK was just having a good time, a lot of people kiss underage girls in bars in Aruba :side:
> 
> I agree with Genesis though, he has way too much fan to be a Patriot. I mean, even Ochocinco calmed down when he came to New England.


Gotta admit though, if he developed a dry, cutting sense of humor i.e. Wes Welker during the Rex Ryan 'Fetish Gate' interview, he'd fit in just fine. :lmao

As it stands, he's going to end up being fined or having his play suffer. Darth Hoodie is certainly feeling a disturbance in the force.


----------



## MrMister

Hines Ward retired. Interesting timing. I would've thought he would've waited until the Manning news died down a bit. Or maybe he retired before that and I'm just now hearing about it.


----------



## Notorious

I thought Hines retired months ago.


----------



## Huganomics

So, have we discussed Joey Porter calling Tebow "the Justin Bieber of the NFL" yet? :lol


----------



## Notorious

Is Joey Porter still in the NFL? Haven't heard much about him. :lmao

And to be fair, Tebowmania only lasted for like 3 or 4 months...while "Bieber fever" lasted a long ass time, I think it's calmed down now though...I hope.


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> I thought Hines retired months ago.


Maybe he announced it a long time ago. He recently did the ceremony where he cried and thanked everyone.


----------



## Von Doom

He didn't retire back then it was just announced he was leaving the Steelers


----------



## El Conquistador

LOL at Joey Porter comparing Tebow to Justin Bieber. I laughed pretty violently and almost threw out my back.


----------



## MrMister

:lmao Flex


----------



## Notorious

Just saw it on the news here in Houston, DeMeco Ryans has been traded to the Eagles for a 4th round pick.


----------



## Magic

That's a great trade for the Eagles considering how bad their front 7 was last year. He struggled a lot last season though, but if he can return to his previous form then that will be an absolute steal of a trade.


----------



## chronoxiong

Breaking news: Alex Smith has just re-signed with the 49ers.


----------



## sjones8

Aid180 said:


> Miami officially wins Worst Off-Season Ever award. Who knows, maybe the Dolphins will sign Curtis Painter and the Canadian Football League Adrian Peterson for $12 Million each.


FOH @ having the temerity to call Garrard trash while dudes like Alex Smith still have starting jobs in this league.


----------



## MrMister

Garrard isn't a world beater, but yeah you can do much worse assuming he recovers from back surgery. At least I assume he had back surgery since that's what kept him out last season.


----------



## sjones8

The Jets are interested in Tebow.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/f...op-qb-adding-peyton-manning-article-1.1047754


----------



## Notorious

I still think Tebow goes to Jax.

Oh and it's a good thing the 49ers re-signed Smith, if they lost out on both him and Peyton, it would've been very lolworthy.


----------



## TKOK

good on the 49ers resigning Smith. 

I heard that Peyton called the 49ers and said "If you weren't in the nfc, i'd play for you"WTF is that? Why even go to places in the nfc if you ain't gonna consider them.

Lol at a story I heard where the Seahawks staff getting on a jet, flying out to Denver to meet with Peyton and then Peyton telling them that he won't rearrange his schedule to meet with them.


----------



## chronoxiong

TKOK! said:


> I heard that Peyton called the 49ers and said "If you weren't in the nfc, i'd play for you"WTF is that? Why even go to places in the nfc if you ain't gonna consider them.


How did you hear that? So he basically admitted that he didn't want to compete against his brother, Rodgers, Brees, Romo, etc to get to the Super Bowl? Wow.


----------



## TKOK

i heard it on the colin cowherd show.


----------



## IMPULSE

it was reported from the start he wanted to play in the AFC. which is why the teams were considered favorites. afc west is also a weak division. you have decent teams and a headcase team.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

Sean Payton suspended an entire year and Tebow to the Jets.

:lmao


----------



## Humph

Sanchez or Tebow, who dya start?


----------



## IMPULSE

jets want positive press. jets want wildcat with tebow. that makes sense. jets getting a quarterback who will have fans chanting his name as soon as sanchez looks like crap is not so good. if jets want to corner themselves then good for them. 

only person who loses is sanchez if he has another bad year. they have to start mark since they paid him so much.


----------



## Xist2inspire

Knowing the Jets, this will become a nonstop media apocalypse all season.

Can't wait to watch. :troll

EDIT: Oh yeah, what's with the Eagles hijacking DeMeco from the Texans? How the heck are they doing this?


----------



## IMPULSE

it's going to be painful. new york just wrecked their investment for no good reason.


----------



## Tim Legend

I can see it now, jets opening day, Sanchez is introduced and booed out of the building. Then goes out and commits a terrible 3 and out and thats when it will start. "tebow...tebow...tebow." Mark is already soft like jello anyway, that might break him mentally. The jets were already a side show last year, now they're bringing in the entire circus. And I thought Miami's front office made questionable roster moves, the jets pay Sanchez all that money and trade for tebow knowing the cult that follow ls him. Two syllables: KA-Boom...


----------



## Bogey

I'm a little baffled as to why the Jets did this. Either they have Tebow switch positions. Or they traded for him to light a fire under Sanchez who's never really had to compete for the QB job.


----------



## Xist2inspire

.....Meanwhile in Denver....

....Isn't Peyton now the only QB on their roster, since they lost Quinn and jettisoned Tebow?


----------



## CMWit

As a Pats fan I am loving this trade of Tebow, as if the Jets did not have enough locerroom problems alst year, how is Sanchez supposed to lead? He can't and will not be able to moreso now, oh and The Wildcat?!? That joke of a play has not worked since the first game Miami used it in, after that pretty easy to handle


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

1.) Saints punishment is over the top IMO
2.) Lol Jets
3.) http://espn.go.com/sportsnation/feature/madden2013cover <<<<VOTE FOR SEBASTIAN JANIKOWSKI


----------



## HullKogan

Tebow to NY? ESPN just shit themselves. 

Its a bad move. The second Mark Sanchez makes and errant throw or throws an interception, it will begin. The Tebow chants. And they'll grow louder, and louder. Then BOOM! There goes fragile little Mark Sanchez's psyche. The same Mark Sanchez that signed that huge contract this offseason.


----------



## wildx213

Tebow will NOT start any time soon. They just gave Sanchez that extension and I actually think that Tebow running the wildcat can work.


----------



## Magic

Saints didn't lose a first round pick. Not harsh enough imo.


----------



## HoHo

He might of been given a extension, but Rex Ryan as Coach has a short window to do something with the Jets, two AFC Championshos games, organization is waiting for them to go over the hump.Two years no SB apperance and he's traded or Tebow gets a shot somehow...


----------



## RKO920

I don't mind it, I really don't. Tebow can do work in the wildcat, but now Sanchez loses confidence and he is a emotional fuck. Ugh.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler

Tebow chants will be pouring down from the stands after Sanchez stinks it up in the opener. I can't wait.


----------



## Bogey

HullKogan said:


> Tebow to NY? ESPN just shit themselves.
> 
> Its a bad move. The second Mark Sanchez makes and errant throw or throws an interception, it will begin. The Tebow chants. And they'll grow louder, and louder. Then BOOM! There goes fragile little Mark Sanchez's psyche. The same Mark Sanchez that signed that huge contract this offseason.


That Sanchez contract was a mistake anyway. Fuck the Tebow fans, they know shit about football.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Fuck Rex for starting this shit over again & on the biggest stage in sports: NY.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Bogey said:


> That Sanchez contract was a mistake anyway. Fuck the Tebow fans, they know shit about football.


No, it wasnt. It was a move to create cap space.

They HAVE to pretty much use him exclusively as a wildcat and goal line player. Inside the 5, hes pretty dominant. Teams saw the draw coming and couldnt stop it. It sucks only because Sanchez is not established as a pro.In New England, the move would be considered genius.


----------



## TKOK

I'd be pretty mad if I was the Rams. hire a DC and then he gets suspended.


----------



## CMWit

Ron Swanson said:


> No, it wasnt. It was a move to create cap space.
> 
> They HAVE to pretty much use him exclusively as a wildcat and goal line player. Inside the 5, hes pretty dominant. Teams saw the draw coming and couldnt stop it. It sucks only because Sanchez is not established as a pro.In New England, the move would be considered genius.


In NE Tebow would not see the field, he could sit behind a Hall of Famer at QB and Hall of Famer coach and actually learn, other than that no wildcat as there is no way Brady is leaving the field or flanking out wide, this seems like it is going to mess with Sanchez's mind but word to him TEBOW CAN'T THROW! I think Sanchez can get better but not under that coach Sexy Rexy is all bluster


----------



## HelmsFan42

If anyone thinks Tebow is going to succeed in NY, they're wrong. Way too many egos in play for the locker room to begin with (Holmes, Sanchez, Plax, etc.) and a head coach who doesnt know when enough is enough. 

What is going to happen when Sanchez throws interceptions, gets benched, and then Tebow comes in and doesnt throw a ball to Holmes? Holmes is going to get pissed, Sanchez will feel even more emotionally drained, and the locker room is going to fall apart yet again.

Elway should have sent Tebow where he wanted to go (Jacksonville) rather than screw his career for another year.


----------



## B-Dawg

Can't wait to see how terrible New Orleans will be this upcoming season w/o Payton and the inevitable player suspensions that will come soon. No 1st or 2nd round picks for this year's draft, too.

It's what they get for targeting SUPERCAM.


----------



## -Mystery-

Warren Sapp says Jeremy Shockey was the snitch


----------



## RKO920

The Jets are run by fucking clowns. I swear to god.


----------



## B-Dawg

-Mystery- said:


> Warren Sapp says Jeremy Shockey was the snitch


Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## Notorious

Joe Namath on the Jets signing Tebow: "I can’t agree with it, I just think that it’s a publicity stunt."


----------



## TKOK

WWF said:


> Can't wait to see how terrible New Orleans will be this upcoming season w/o Payton and the inevitable player suspensions that will come soon. No 1st or 2nd round picks for this year's draft, too.
> 
> It's what they get for targeting SUPERCAM.


I thought it was their second rounders for the next 2 years that were taken? Not their first 2 picks this year.


----------



## B-Dawg

It is, but they don't have their 1st round pick this season from their trade for Mark Ingram last year.


----------



## MrMister

Don't even care about the Tebow trade.

I'm surprised the Saints didn't get picks taken away but I'm even more surprised Payton was suspended for the year. Then again I knew the hammer would hit hard, and this is pretty brutal.


----------



## TKOK

Oh. Forgot about the trade details.


----------



## Bogey

notorious_187 said:


> Joe Natham on the Jets signing Tebow: "I can’t agree with it, I just think that it’s a publicity stunt."


LOL I love Joe, he doesn't try to sugarcoat anything. I have a feeling he doesn't like Sanchez or Rex much either.


----------



## Notorious

Doesn't Mark Sanchez have confidence issues or something like that? I'd imagine them signing another QB who is a bigger name than him and has the potential to take his starting job doesn't really help.


----------



## Humph

Jags should get Donovan Mcnabb if he isn't retired.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

Watching ESPN about Manning, Tebow trade, and Saints coach suspension is worse than getting teeth pulled.


----------



## TKOK

It's not as bad as Farve watch. I had surgery they day Farve went to the vikings and was bed ridden, it was awful.


----------



## Notorious

So the Pats have now lost Mark Anderson to the Bills.

Oh yeah and Benjarvus Green-Ellis is gone to the Bengals.

But HEY we signed Donte Stallworth and Jonathan Fanene. fpalm

I feel like we've gotten weaker this offseason.


----------



## TKOK

Ya'll signed Lloyd too didn't you?


----------



## MrMister

Didn't realize that Gregg Williams is basically exiled.


----------



## TKOK

Like I said, Rams gotta be pissed.


----------



## Notorious

TKOK! said:


> Ya'll signed Lloyd too didn't you?


Yep been the only good thing about the offseason thus far.

We finally get a deep threat, Lloyd has caught more deep passes in the past two seasons than every Patriots player the last 2 seasons.


----------



## MrMister

TKOK! said:


> Like I said, Rams gotta be pissed.


The Rams definitely got the fucked the most here. Fortunately for them they have a lot of draft picks coming up.


----------



## Humph

WTF is going on, tebow didnt officially sign with the jets and now he can choose between the jets or the jags


----------



## Notorious

I hope he doesn't sign with Jax, that would ruin the epic Gabbert/Henne competition to see who becomes starting QB.


----------



## Humph

'Denver has agreed to trade Tim Tebow and a seventh-round pick to the Jets for the NY's fourth-round pick and a sixth-round pick'

Denver clearly didn't pick what was 'better for the franchise then', may as well just kick Sanchez in the balls.


----------



## RKO920

Now all we need to do is sign Shockey to complete the circus.


----------



## TKOK

Letlive said:


> 'Denver has agreed to trade Tim Tebow and a seventh-round pick to the Jets for the NY's fourth-round pick and a sixth-round pick'
> 
> Denver clearly didn't pick what was 'better for the franchise then', may as well just kick Sanchez in the balls.


It was weird, first I heard he had a choice of Jax or NY, then I heard he went to NY.


----------



## MrMister

And I had heard the deal feel through or had some complications. 

Still don't care. The Saints/Gregg Williams is way bigger.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

deal is now official. gotta love the jets fans i know, before today they hated tebow, now they on his dick.


----------



## Aid

Honestly, I hope Tebow improves and fits in. I like him as a person, but he needs a lot of work as a player. I've never been sold on Sanchez as a starter for New York, but this is Mark's chance to prove it. With a fan favorite on his tail making almost the same amount of money as him, Sanchez will have to work harder. I would like to see him prove me wrong and improve as a starter for the Jets.


----------



## Near™

Tebow is going to do well if he is just there to run the spread-option or some type of wildcat formation; anything else will be a bust for the Jets.

Though I do agree with quite a lot of journalists, albeit from The Mothership, NBS, a bunch of blogs and the _majority_ of the writers for The Denver Post and the New York Times.


----------



## chronoxiong

Alright, I am shocked that the Jets traded for Tim Tebow when Tebow had the choice to pick Jacksonville as well. I really think that he made the wrong choice as he won't have many opportunities to play as they are dedicated to Mark Sanchez. The main thing the Jets have going for them is their defense as they lost their running game and their Captain is Santonio Holmes. Not to mention his new Head Coach is a big mouthpiece. Tebow should've chose Jacksonville as it's home to him and he only has to beat out Blaine Gabbert to be the starter. There aren't that many weapons for that team obviously but it's not like Denver had strong weapons either. This trade is a head scratcher. Looks like Drew Stanton is now pissed off that he got pushed down to be the #3 QB behind Sanchize and Tebow.

About the Saints punishment, it's pretty harsh but it had to be done. For Sean Payton to be suspended without pay, that's a lot of money to lose right there. I think Gregg Williams is now done with football as he has tarnished his career and the Saints losing two second round picks is pretty bad as well. I wouldn't be surprised if they struggle next season and Atlanta takes the division.


----------



## X/L/AJ

The Jets are so fucked. They have 2 QBs who are terrible. Sanchez has had a defense carry him since day 1 and every year it becomes more obvious he's less than average. Tebow could improve but last year was luck. That D and Prater were clutch and not to mention their schedule was rather easy. I have no idea why they didn't get Campbell or Orton. Both of them are now backups and I'd rather have either of them over Sanchez or Tebow. They are not elite but with pieces around them they can win games. I do hope the best for Tebow as he is a likable guy. At least they are not the Dolphins I suppose.


----------



## Aid

chronoxiong said:


> Alright, I am shocked that the Jets traded for Tim Tebow when Tebow had the choice to pick Jacksonville as well. I really think that he made the wrong choice as he won't have many opportunities to play as they are dedicated to Mark Sanchez. The main thing the Jets have going for them is their defense as they lost their running game and their Captain is Santonio Holmes. Not to mention his new Head Coach is a big mouthpiece. Tebow should've chose Jacksonville as it's home to him and he only has to beat out Blaine Gabbert to be the starter. There aren't that many weapons for that team obviously but it's not like Denver had strong weapons either. This trade is a head scratcher. Looks like Drew Stanton is now pissed off that he got pushed down to be the #3 QB behind Sanchize and Tebow.
> 
> About the Saints punishment, it's pretty harsh but it had to be done. For Sean Payton to be suspended without pay, that's a lot of money to lose right there. I think Gregg Williams is now done with football as he has tarnished his career and the Saints losing two second round picks is pretty bad as well. I wouldn't be surprised if they struggle next season and Atlanta takes the division.


Tebow was asked if he really had the choice to pick between Jacksonville and New York. He said in a phone interview this evening that he didn't get the choice and it was all on Denver. I'm sure he would have rather been traded to Jacksonville, but the Jets gave a better offer, at least in Denver's opinion. Drew Stanton does have a reason to be mad. He was promised by the Jets that he would finally get the opportunity to be the #2 guy after being the third guy in Detroit for a long time. My guess is that nothing happens with him,, but I hope he is released or traded so he can get an opportunity at number 2. I don't think he is that bad. 

As for the NFC South, my prediction for the division is Carolina, New Orleans, Atlanta, and Tampa in that order. Judging from last season and the rumors that Turner may be released in the summer, I do not think the Falcons will have a lot of success. As long as Drew Brees is still in New Orleans, the Saints will be fine with his leadership and on the field play calling. Carolina will have an easy schedule this season and will have had a full off season to gel as a team under their new coach. Tampa, by default, is last place in the division, but if they can start fast, they could get to 7-9 or 8-8.


----------



## HoHo

News I saw on twitter:Bears have agreed on terms with Michael Bush on a four year deal, I guess this means Forte out of Chicago?


----------



## IMPULSE

there was an article about san fran approaching wallace but wallace agent is angling for fitzgerald money. which won't happen. that pretty much locks him in as a steeler for this year and maybe the next two if they don't get anything worked out.


----------



## Humph

Bush is just a solid backup to forte i think


----------



## X/L/AJ

Bush will be a backup to Forte and get some carries when Forte rests. He's more insurance than anything cuz last year Barber sucked when Forte went down and in case Forte holds out the Bears have a legit RB. This is probably to help the Bear's side in long term contract negotiations.


----------



## MrMister

That is a great signing for Chicago. Oakland is SoL at RB though since McFadden can't stay healthy.


----------



## HoHo

Jacobs is still avaiable, hard nose runner, good do damage as a solid back-up for any team.Man I think the Eagles need a big back that will geel with McCoy's style.I don't follow the Texans, but boy DeMeco Ryans looks like the Ax man in his prime Trotter, and hits hard like Dawkins.I hope he does well..


----------



## MrMister

Jacobs is terrible. He'll be even worse in Oakland. He's certainly not as good as Bush.


----------



## Aid

I don't like the Bush deal too much. If anything, this probably means that Barber is gone from the organization. I would have rather Chicago use the money to pay Forte and draft a RB in the 2nd round. But if Forte chooses to hold out and Chicago doesn't pay him, at least Bush will make a decent starting back if Forte leaves. I hope it doesn't come to that though.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah it's only a great signing if they retain Forte. Otherwise, it's a terrible decision.

edit: LOL Denver could be getting Caleb Hanie as the backup QB.


----------



## Aid

I've been loving this offseason for Chicago. Emory has been doing a good job with the decisions he has been making so far. This one for Bush and the one for Weems are the only ones I'm skeptical about. I thought Bush would try to sign somewhere where he could be a starting guy, but I guess Chicago offered him more money. Weems is essentially a return guy only, and with Hester and Knox on the team I wonder where Weems fits in. If we can see stuff like this from Hester, Knox, and Weems, then I'm excited:





Denver getting Hanie is laughable. Denver should try to get a reliable backup.

Matt Forte wrote on Twitter regarding the Bush signing: 


> There's only so many times a man that has done everything he's been asked to do can be disrespected! Guess the GOOD GUYS do finish last....


Greg Olsen wrote:


> If u have a studd 3 down guy like @MattForte22 why keep paying backups big $ every yr? Crazy!! Matt deserves better


Can't say I disagree with what these two are saying.


----------



## HoHo

If Forte doesn't come back, Bears are fucked, those signins mean nothing.Forte is the glue that holds that offense together, without him, they will be a average team.


----------



## Aid

From Forte's agent, "Since drafting Matt in 2008, the Bears have signed Kevin Jones, Chester Taylor, and Marion Barber, all ostensibly to serve as Matt's back up. To sign yet another running back (Bush), prior to completing a contract with Matt suggests disregard for Matt and his contributions to the Bears."

I do not want Chicago to lose Forte. The Bears finally has a number one receiver. I don't want them to lose a great RB after finally getting a good offensive piece.


----------



## HoHo

Well they have to pay shit loads more to keep him, he might be that stubborn.


----------



## X/L/AJ

I love Forte. He has been amazing for the Bears but I think he needs to take the deal on the table. From what I've read it's around 7 mil a year and he wants CJ2K money which averaged out to about 9 mil a year. Honestly as much as I love him he's not worth that. He probably has 2-3 really good years left before he starts falling off so a long term deal is questionable. The Bears could franchise him for the next 2 years. Plus even though Forte is a 3 down back all them guys share carries now and days so Bush is gonna see playing time no matter what. Now that Tice and Bates are running the offense its gonna be more 3-5 step drops and Carimi will be back and healthy and the first round of the Bears draft this year could go to O line again and with Marshall the Bears are gonna be passing more so I think Forte should take the 7 mil or I would keep him on the tag all year. Coming from a huge fan of Chicago and Forte I just can't see the 9 mil a year he wants.


----------



## MrMister

What sucks is he's better than CJ and will most likely get paid less. CJ's contract was bad and it kinda fucks over RBs that are better.


----------



## scrilla

maybe McFadden won't get injured this year. :side:


----------



## MrMister

Better hope he doesn't. The Raiders can be a decent offense if he stays healthy and Palmer doesn't...never mind they're fucked.


----------



## X/L/AJ

MrMister said:


> What sucks is he's better than CJ and will most likely get paid less. CJ's contract was bad and it kinda fucks over RBs that are better.


Yeah, Forte is pretty much fucked. They can tag him 2 years in a row and the tag is 7.7 mil for RBs this year and that's pretty much what the Bears wanna pay him so they are almost trying to force his hand in signing their offer cuz they got Bush who can start while he holds out and they got Forte locked up.


----------



## Aid

I was talking with a friend who is also a Bears fan and he said he would love it if Chicago traded Matt Forte for Cleveland's 4th overall pick and got Trent Richardson with it. As much as I like Forte, I would not mind that. I doubt that would happen. Then again, I doubted that Chicago would trade for Marshall when I heard the rumor in January.


----------



## El Conquistador

Forte just tweeted about "nice guys finishing last" and how he's done everything for the organization and this is how they repay him.

He's got a point. That 4 million a year could have been given to Forte as a good gesture. You have to reward your own guys. Though, I don't think Forte is as vital of a part as people make him out to be, as long as Cutler is healthy.


----------



## Notorious

The Pats have re-signed Deion Branch to a one year deal and also signed Will Allen who was with the Dolphins last season.

Also apparently Brady restructured his contract to help create some more cap space.

However, we lost both our starting RB Benjarvus Green-Ellis and one of our best defensive players in Mark Anderson to the Bills.


----------



## LINK

Is Tebow's career over? I think so...

I swear to God next year the Super Bowl better not be Eli vs Peyton screw that!


----------



## Aid

It won't be Manning versus Manning next year. Repeating getting into the Super Bowl in back to back seasons is pretty hard nowadays. Add to that a Peyton that is questionable if he is the same and a Giants team that barely made it to the post season in 2011 and it just screams not happening. 

And I also doubt that Tebow's career is done. There is three teams' fanbases I can think of that will turn on their QB if they start to mess up. Dallas, Philly, and New York. The moment Sanchez screws up the fans will call for Tebow. Have that happen in 5 straight games and Sanchez breaks down and Tebow is starting. Whether he is good or not is a different question.


----------



## MrMister

Romo will be a Cowboy til he retires most likely. People don't realize he's the second highest rated QB of all time. He's barely ahead of Steve Young but he's there in the 2nd spot atm. Of course he has plenty of time to fall out of that spot, but he also has room for improvement. While he has his share of failures, he also has an uncanny ability to make big plays. Dallas can't give this up, we're stuck with his sometime brilliance and his agonizing mistakes.


----------



## HoHo

As for the Eagles, that great deal they gave Vick, they are stuck him too, if the Eagles OL plays like they did in the second half, more consistenly, and the Defense play better, Vick will be a MVP candiate going into the NFL Season, besides who will put in there for Vick, Trent Edwards, Kafka, not really, I wouldn't be surprised if the Eagles draft a QB and let go of Kafka.


----------



## Aid

I'm just saying that those fans get rabid quickly. The moment Vick or Romo throws 10 interceptions in 3 games and lose 5 in a row, the fans will want blood, whether Vick or Romo deserve it or not. It happened with McNabb and Bledsoe before them. I expect the New York fanbase to turn on Sanchez much like the Denver fans turned on Orton.


----------



## Humph

Romo is a great quarterback, I see the cowboys taking the top spot in their division.


----------



## SP103

So much has happened....

NY Jets now have two quarterbacks and no starting QB.

Peyton heads to Denver but the closest receiver to throw to is in Arizona. 

BountyGate has officially surpassed SpyGate. Taping 4 minutes of defensive signals < Intentionally trying to injure star players for cash bonuses.

And somewhere Joe Naismith is drunk telling a bartender he wants to kiss her...


----------



## X/L/AJ

I don't get all the Mark Anderson hype. He had a good year last year on a bad defense and magically he's this huge free agent catch. Good luck with him Buffalo. He had a stellar rookie campaign then fell off the face of the earth for 5 years! I really don't think NE is losing out by not getting him back. NE jumps out to an early lead and it's go get em boys. Their front is built for numbers so anyone should be solid in that system.


----------



## El Conquistador

Agreed. Anderson was always a one-dimensional player with the Bears and at the tail end of his tenure here with us, Marc couldn't even pass rush all that well either.


----------



## Notorious

The Pats front 7 was actually good last year with Vince Wilfork, Andre Carter, Mark Anderson, Brandon Spikes, Jerod Mayo, Rob Ninkovich, & Shaun Ellis. the front 7 were good which was why we were a good redzone defense, I believe we were top 10.

The secondary was absolutely horrible which was really why our defense looked so bad.

As for Mark Anderson, he's a good player, he's not this huge FA signing but I like the pairing of him and Mario Williams as the defensive ends. I wish him the best of luck.


----------



## Magic

I dont understand this whole snitch thing. If any of it is true, then isn't Sapp a snitch for snitching out Shockey for being a snitch? Or is snitching on snitch not considered snitching?


----------



## MrMister

Sapp is awful, that's all I know. Shockey isn't much better. This has nothing to do with either of them being snitches.

That is a good and amusing point about Sapp being a snitch calling out a snitch though.


----------



## Magic

I find it really ironic that last year Manning was one of the people that told/supported Luck to stay in college another year even though he would have likely have been the first overall pick and now this year Luck is replacing Manning. :hmm:

Also I've been reading/watching some stuff and Luck this hype is huge. People are saying he will be better than Ryan, Newton, Stafford, and Bradford which is really saying a lot. Hopefully he lives up this hype. :mark:


----------



## SP103

Magic said:


> I dont understand this whole snitch thing. If any of it is true, then isn't Sapp a snitch for snitching out Shockey for being a snitch? Or is snitching on snitch not considered snitching?


----------



## Humph

Jeff Saturday to the packers, great signing for the packers, another good player lost from the colts, they really are rebuilding from total scratch aren't they.


----------



## Magic

It's sad to see him go, but he probably wanted one last run at a title. He'll likely retire next year so it's not that big of a loss.


----------



## BruiserKC

As a Bears fan, I like the Michael Bush signing...can be a nice two-headed package if Forte will come correct. I understand Forte's a little pissed off right now, but he went from $555,000 a year to $7.7 million (albeit with the franchise tag)...why be bitter? Now you have a chance to prove you are worth the money and you can stay healthy in the process. 

As for the Saints ordeal...Goodell had to lay the smack down. He had been seen as too light on the owners and teams as opposed to punishment for the players. The one thing I'm concerned about is keeping the heart and the soul of the game. Football is a violent sport, and while I do understand there is the technology to try to make the players as safe as possible, you have to make sure you don't tamper with the soul of the game. If that happens, then football won't be the same. 

As for the Tebow ordeal...are Jets fans now required to Tebow when they do the J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS chant?  Seriously, this was a huge publicity stunt that is going to blow up in their faces big time. You just gave your QB an extension, and you know the first time things go a little bass-ackwards for Sanchez in the fall there will be the cries from the stands and in the locker room to insert Tebow. You've just turned an already dysfunctional locker room upside down. 

Meanwhile, anyone catch the fine Reverend Pat Robertson saying that he hopes Manning re-injures his neck and it would serve the Broncos right for treating Tebow the way they did? What a clown.


----------



## TKOK

Magic said:


> I find it really ironic that last year Manning was one of the people that told/supported Luck to stay in college another year even though he would have likely have been the first overall pick and now this year Luck is replacing Manning. :hmm:
> 
> Also I've been reading/watching some stuff and Luck this hype is huge. People are saying he will be better than Ryan, Newton, Stafford, and Bradford which is really saying a lot. Hopefully he lives up this hype. :mark:


I keep hearing he's the best prospect since either Peyton or Elway. It depends on what TV channel I'm watching I geuss.


----------



## Aid

BruiserKC said:


> As a Bears fan, I like the Michael Bush signing...can be a nice two-headed package if Forte will come correct. I understand Forte's a little pissed off right now, but he went from $555,000 a year to $7.7 million (albeit with the franchise tag)...why be bitter? Now you have a chance to prove you are worth the money and you can stay healthy in the process.
> 
> As for the Saints ordeal...Goodell had to lay the smack down. He had been seen as too light on the owners and teams as opposed to punishment for the players. The one thing I'm concerned about is keeping the heart and the soul of the game. Football is a violent sport, and while I do understand there is the technology to try to make the players as safe as possible, you have to make sure you don't tamper with the soul of the game. If that happens, then football won't be the same.
> 
> As for the Tebow ordeal...are Jets fans now required to Tebow when they do the J-E-T-S JETS JETS JETS chant?  Seriously, this was a huge publicity stunt that is going to blow up in their faces big time. You just gave your QB an extension, and you know the first time things go a little bass-ackwards for Sanchez in the fall there will be the cries from the stands and in the locker room to insert Tebow. You've just turned an already dysfunctional locker room upside down.
> 
> Meanwhile, anyone catch the fine Reverend Pat Robertson saying that he hopes Manning re-injures his neck and it would serve the Broncos right for treating Tebow the way they did? What a clown.


I understand Forte's point a little bit. He wants a long term deal, but he also wants money. Chicago offered him a long term deal that gives Forte roughly $8 Million a year for 4 years, but he didn't want it because he wants a Chris Johnson type deal. Now Forte is in a corner where Chicago has a viable insurance policy and can franchise tag Forte for two years. If Forte signed for the $8 Million last year, this wouldn't be a problem. Personally, I hope Chicago and Forte can work out a deal, but if it's more than $15 Million a year, then it is not worth it. Good running backs can be found anywhere, even undrafted, like Arian Foster, and while I like Forte, a fifth year runningback doesn't have a lot of leverage if they have had any injuries. Barber retired after 7 years, and LT slowed down after 8. So that's 2-4 years left for Forte, and while he has been great for Chicago, he's not irreplaceable. He'll be very hard to replace, but he's not worth a super contract like CJ.


----------



## BruiserKC

Aid180 said:


> I understand Forte's point a little bit. He wants a long term deal, but he also wants money. Chicago offered him a long term deal that gives Forte roughly $8 Million a year for 4 years, but he didn't want it because he wants a Chris Johnson type deal. Now Forte is in a corner where Chicago has a viable insurance policy and can franchise tag Forte for two years. If Forte signed for the $8 Million last year, this wouldn't be a problem. Personally, I hope Chicago and Forte can work out a deal, but if it's more than $15 Million a year, then it is not worth it. Good running backs can be found anywhere, even undrafted, like Arian Foster, and while I like Forte, a fifth year runningback doesn't have a lot of leverage if they have had any injuries. Barber retired after 7 years, and LT slowed down after 8. So that's 2-4 years left for Forte, and while he has been great for Chicago, he's not irreplaceable. He'll be very hard to replace, but he's not worth a super contract like CJ.


Just the way he's going about it seems to really make things more irritating to me. I'm all about for getting the money, no problem with that. But to me, you have to earn it. And with all the tweets he's been putting out, he seems to make himself look silly.


----------



## SP103

After BountyGate I don't ever want to hear about Spygate again. Let's clear this up...

NE Patriots taped defensive signals from the sidelines which was against the rules. At the time taping defensive signals was legal from the BOOTH, but not the sidelines. After 2007 taping any defensive signals was deemed illegal.

I just listened to ESPN Radio and some turdbag called in and said "The Patriots should have every superbowl taken away from them". His response to "BountyGate".... Quote "Thats just boys being boys". That's just showing your IQ level is lower than most first class stamps.

Hey douchbag, they haven't won since 2004, and taping anything at anytime was completely legal before 2007.


----------



## Magic

Just stop SP103, the spygate had a well deserved punishment and was illegal. Just let it go, no one even brings it up anymore. They still cheated so whatever, just drop it.


----------



## BruiserKC

Owner's meetings coming up this week. One thing they are talking about is taking the playoff overtime rule and putting it into effect for the regular season. I think they should scrap the whole thing and go back to the old sudden death OT rule. First team to score wins.


----------



## Aid

Johnny Knox will not be playing in 2012. He is still recovering from his back injury and it is looking worse than originally thought. Get well soon Johnny.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

so the jets have a press conference for their backup quarterback. what a pathetic organization.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden

I am so fucking sick of Tim Tebow. I rather live in the Amazon jungle for 3 months than stay home and have to suffer watching espn and this saga for how ever long it's been now. What a boring, overrated, over hyped quarterback.


----------



## MrMister

Aid180 said:


> Johnny Knox will not be playing in 2012. He is still recovering from his back injury and it is looking worse than originally thought. Get well soon Johnny.


I would've been surprised if he played really. That injury was horrific.


----------



## Notorious

Backup QB's get press conferences now?

Brian Hoyer needs one.


----------



## Aid

notorious_187 said:


> Backup QB's get press conferences now?
> 
> Brian Hoyer needs one.


Pats having Hoyer and Mallet as backups make me kind of jealous. Both have to be much better than Caleb Hanie was in Chicago. 

I doubt Tebow will be backup for long. In fact, it's going around that he will be playing around 20 snaps on the offense. That's about a third of the game. That's less backup and more second starting QB. Who knows, maybe the Jets will start some new offense where they have two QBs on the field at the same time and can hike it to either one.


----------



## Humph

Rams have signed Steve Smith (Former Eagle, not the Panthers one)


----------



## MrMister

He's the Fake Steve Smith.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

today you have witnessed why i have a deep hatred for the jets


----------



## MrMister

GD said:


> today you have witnessed why i have a deep hatred for the jets


I missed this because it's the Jets and they're kinda like the Seahawks to me, I barely know they exist.

What happened?


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

having a press conference for a backup qb


----------



## MrMister

LOL ok, I did hear about that, but just disregarded it since it doesn't matter at all to me.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

i cannot wait for the david carr press conference


----------



## MrMister

It's set. Opening game of the next season is Dallas at NYG. Fuck yeah.

Also, rumors swirl that Parcells could coach NO for the 2012 season. Seems probable since Payton is a Parcells disciple.


----------



## Aid

I can't think of a better rivalry game to start off with than the Giants and Cowboys. They have had great games in the past two seasons. I'd only maybe suggest Chicago vs Green Bay, but that's because I'm a homer. Of all the potential matchups for the new champs on opening day, I like Giants vs Cowboys the most.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

ever since parcells left the giants he has yet to recreate the magic, great coach however


----------



## CamillePunk

:mark: Cowboys/Giants to start the 2012 season. 

Hopefully the good Romo shows up. :side:


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

ELIte


----------



## killacamt

CamillePunk said:


> Hopefully the good Romo shows up. :side:


didn't know a "good" Romo existed...


----------



## B-Dawg

***** please, Romo is a great Quarterback. The hate for his is beyond stupid.


----------



## Aid

Tony Romo:

*Records and honors*
2006 Pro Bowl
2007 Pro Bowl
2009 Pro Bowl
*NFL all-time records*
Career
#2 All-Time Career Passer Rating: 96.9
#4 All-Time Yards Per Attempt: 8.1

*Dallas Cowboys team records*
Career
Games with 3+ touchdown passes: 24 (Previously held by Danny White with 20)
Games with 300+ yards passing: 32 (previously held by Troy Aikman with 13)
Lowest career interception percentage: 2.78% (minimum 16 starts; previously held by Aikman)
Season
Games with 300+ yards passing: 8 (2009)
Passing TDs: 36 (2007); previously held by Danny White with 29
Passing yards: 4,483 (2009); only Cowboys' quarterback to throw for more than 4,000 yards in a season (2007. 2009)
Completions: 347 (2009); previously held by Romo with 335
Consecutive games with a TD pass: 20 (2010–11); previously held by Danny White

Pretty impressive for a guy who started mid-season in 2005 and a so-called "bad quarterback". A lot of his hate is from one bad hold for a game winning kick during the playoffs.


----------



## TKOK

He was pretty good most of last season.


----------



## MrMister

Only trolls and morons call Romo bad. He really does have to perform better in the clutch obviously.

The loss to the Giants in the playoffs a few years ago wasn't even his fault. Patrick Crayton dropped a pass that might have sealed the deal. Plus Romo was running for his life toward the end of the game. That Giants front four was awesome.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Oh boy, looks like the Ravens have a hellacious road this year:

*Home:*

Bengals
Browns
Steelers
Broncos
Raiders
Giants
Cowboys
Patriots


*Away:*

Bengals
Chiefs
Browns
Steelers
Chargers
Redskins
Eagles
Texans 

Aside from the Browns, there's not an easy game in sight.


----------



## truk83

I wouldn't call Tony Romo "bad", but I wouldn't call him great either. You really need a Super Bowl ring right now. Right now I think his biggest problem outside of himself would be his inability make the "right" decisions consistently. The stats look great on paper as does everything else. However, what you are forgetting to ask is the real issue here. Those turnovers he caused, did they lead to points for the opposition? Were those turnovers the main reason for the losses? I would say yes to probably 1/3 of his turnovers.


----------



## MrMister

SB rings are so overrated. It's a team game.

Dan Fouts and Dan Marino never got a SB ring but they are miles better than Trent Dilfer and other SB champions. Elway would've never gotten a ring without Terrell Davis, that offensive line, and that defense. I'm not saying Romo is Fouts, Marino, or Elway. The point is a SB championship is a team achievement.

Romo turns the ball over and makes mistakes at often the worst time. I don't think anyone here is more aware of this than I am. It drives me insane. Obviously, it's something he has to improve. It's not as bad as the secondary getting torched EVERY game, or the Head Coach making awful mistakes.


----------



## TKOK

Genesis 1.0 said:


> Oh boy, looks like the Ravens have a hellacious road this year:
> 
> *Home:*
> 
> Bengals
> Browns
> Steelers
> Broncos
> Raiders
> Giants
> Cowboys
> Patriots
> 
> 
> *Away:*
> 
> Bengals
> Chiefs
> Browns
> Steelers
> Chargers
> Redskins
> Eagles
> Texans
> 
> Aside from the Browns, there's not an easy game in sight.


Not a easy home schedule either.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

TKOK! said:


> Not a easy home schedule either.


Hell, the home run is nearly worse than the Away games, on a whole our defense will be tested.

Peyton Manning

Eli Manning

Tom Brady

Phillip Rivers

Big Ben

Tony Romo

Mike Vick

RGIII

Dalton


----------



## Magic

Dalton and RGIII should not at all be a test for your defense, the Ravens' _should_ be able to handle those two.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Magic said:


> Dalton and RGIII should not at all be a test for your defense, the Ravens' _should_ be able to handle those two.


Dalton gave us issues last year, fairly accurate & good at broken plays once we enter the backfield. He can only get more dangerous with another year of seasoning.

As to RG III, he should be. Then again everyone felt the same way about Cam going into last season, & then they watched the creature known as Supercam emerge. 

So don't wake up in a roadside ditch.:no:


----------



## chronoxiong

Brandon Jacobs, fresh off his Impact appearance has signed a 1-year contract with the San Francisco 49ers. That's two ex-Giants to join the team now. Jacobs was one of the trash-talkers before the NFC Title Game. I'm surprised he decided to join us this time. I really don't know what to think about it. I just know that he has to earn his roster spot and that Anthony Dixon could be in trouble unless he learns how to stop dancing when he has the ball.


----------



## TKOK

Gore,Hunter,Jacobs ain't too bad of a backfield.


----------



## MrMister

Jacobs cries about not getting playing time though. Since Gore and Hunter are better, he won't get much barring injury. So he's probably going to whine a lot.


----------



## Humph

What does everyone think of turnovers being reviewed instead of challenged?


----------



## MrMister

Depends. Does a whistle still kill a play that wasn't actually dead and a turnover occurred? That's what needs to get fixed. Either that, or officials need to stop whistling plays dead so fast.

The new review of turnovers does make it easier for coaches to challenge other stuff for sure.


----------



## TKOK

So coaches can only challenge catches and the spot of the ball now?


----------



## BruiserKC

The overtime rule is now in effect year round. I suppose if you're going to take this abomination of a rule and keep it might as well be consistent with the rule and have it even during the regular season. No point in having two different rules, one for the regular season and one for the playoffs. 

I like the moving of the trade deadline to 8 weeks, although I'd do it after the 10th week. By the 10th week you really can have a feel for the most part of who's in contention so they can make moves for the postseason.


----------



## Notorious

What's the difference for the overtime rules in the playoffs and regular season?


----------



## Magic

Regular season is still sudden death and like it was before.


----------



## MrMister

It's changed Magic. Playoff OT is now how OT works in the regular season too.



notorious_187 said:


> What's the difference for the overtime rules in the playoffs and regular season?


Simply stated as possible, both teams will get a possession unless the receiving team scores a TD on their first possession.

More complicated scenarios and full rules of OT:

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d827ee2c0/article/nfl-overtime-rules


----------



## tlk23

*Saints fans shouldn’t look far for blame on bounties*

http://www.sdsucollegian.com/2012/03/28/saints-fans-shouldnt-look-far-for-blame-on-bounties/


----------



## TKOK

I don't like the new overtime. Too complicated. I'd just have them play a extra qtr. then go into sudden death.

Oh and what's up with Brees' contract,was he franchised or something? I thought i heard he was, but i haven't heard of them trying to make a new deal.


----------



## JM

Apparently the only team that has shown interest in Mike Wallace is the 49ers and they were scared away by the asking price. 

Reports are ROONEY is attempting to sign him long term now however nothing is immanent on that front.


----------



## MrMister

TKOK! said:


> I don't like the new overtime. Too complicated. I'd just have them play a extra qtr. then go into sudden death.
> 
> Oh and what's up with Brees' contract,was he franchised or something? I thought i heard he was, but i haven't heard of them trying to make a new deal.


An extra quarter, THEN sudden death? Fuck that, just keep it sudden death. When they kicked off from the 35 in the past, prior to 1994, teams that won the toss only won the game around 50% of the time; there was no advantage. Since 94 and the kickoff from the 30, teams winning the toss have won around 60% of the time. Now we're kicking off form the 35 again. 

That 5 yards makes a huge difference.

Anyway, the new overtime isn't that complicated since all those scenarios will rarely happen, so we won't even have to worry about it.


----------



## truk83

JM said:


> Apparently the only team that has shown interest in Mike Wallace is the 49ers and they were scared away by the asking price.
> 
> Reports are ROONEY is attempting to sign him long term now however nothing is immanent on that front.


 Word is that Wallace is pitching a high asking price to scare teams away, so that the Rooneys work out a fair deal for him. Steelers don't over pay for old talent, but they will invest in the future. Mike Wallace is a very bright part of that future.


----------



## JM

Well that should show where he wants to play. It could ultimately cripple the Steelers financially long term so it is a huge risk but it's hard to let a playmaker like that go.

(Personally, I just bough his jersey 8 or so months ago and it won't be as good if he no longer plays for them :side


----------



## TKOK

49ers probably want to sign every receiver. Signing Wallace would be great though.


----------



## MrMister

Wallace, Moss, and Crabtree has some potential for sure. Pretty sure Wallace stays a Steeler though.


----------



## TKOK

Don't forget Manningham and VD. But yeah I always assumed he'd stay on the Steelers.


----------



## JM

If he's intentionally scaring teams away with immense asking prices then it's quite likely.


----------



## Magic

tbf, he's an incredible talent and probably the fastest deep threat in the league. idk what's he asking, but he does deserve quite a big contract.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah Wallace is a top 10 guy, maybe top 5. At any rate, he's a serious threat. He can't get close to CALVIN money, but he deserves to get paid pretty well.

Oh and I did forget about Manningham, but not VD. I was talking strictly WRs.


----------



## DH

MrMister said:


> Yeah Wallace is a top 10 guy, maybe top 5. At any rate, he's a serious threat. He can't get close to CALVIN money, but he deserves to get paid pretty well.
> 
> Oh and I did forget about Manningham, but not VD. I was talking strictly WRs.


I disagree. If you look at his stats, his lowest number of yards in a single game through the first 8 games was 70 yards. In the last 8 games of the season, he had one game over 70 yards. To his credit, the only routes he was ever allowed to run were screens and verticals, but still, people got all excited about him because he started out fast, but by the end of the year he was outplayed by Brown in pretty much every game. 

To summarize, he's overrated because of his speed and doesn't deserve a big contract. Hopefully with a new OC we'll get to see him run more than 2 routes (and hopefully get some consistency).


----------



## JM

Brown was as successful as he was because of Wallace though. With that said however, Brown has a larger skill set than Wallace.


----------



## DH

JM said:


> Brown was as successful as he was because of Wallace though. With that said however, Brown has a larger skill set than Wallace.


True. But seeing as our run game was by no means great, one would expect greater production from Wallace, even if he does draw coverage. 

But yes @ that last bit. Brown's more well-rounded for sure.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

:lmao :lmao :lmao http://www.nfl.com/features/bracketology/alltimeteams?round=1

2000 Ravens 2nd Best Team in the Super Bowl Era.

:lmao Thanx NFL.com voters.


----------



## MrMister

The 85 Bears didn't even make the finals and were beaten out by the 76 Raiders. Ok.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon.

This is why fans should not be allowed to vote. 2000 Ravens had one of the greatest defenses ever, but their offense sucked cock. LED BY TRENT FUCKING DILFER


----------



## Genesis 1.0

MrMister said:


> The 85 Bears didn't even make the finals and were beaten out by the 76 Raiders. Ok.


I feel worse for the Dolphins.

I mean damn, that 2000 Ravens squad is in the Top 10 for me with that flesh eating defense. They only gave up 970 Rushing all damn year, an NFL Record for a 16 game season, only FIVE rushing TDs, & then totally molested the Giants 34 - 7 in the Super Bowl but even I can't place it at the #2 spot. Jesus. :lmao


----------



## MrMister

Genesis 1.0 said:


> I feel worse for the Dolphins.
> 
> I mean damn, that 2000 Ravens squad is in the Top 10 for me, but even I can't place it at the #2 spot. Jesus. :lmao


I didn't even look at the entire bracket but wouldn't be shocked if they got booted in the 1st two rounds.

The freaking 72 DOLPHINS.

And yeah 00 Ravens are around top 10-15, but nowhere near top 2-3.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

MrMister said:


> I didn't even look at the entire bracket but wouldn't be shocked if they got booted in the 1st two rounds.
> 
> The freaking 72 DOLPHINS.
> 
> And yeah 00 Ravens are around top 10-15, but nowhere near top 2-3.


If Dilfer had been 1/2 of what the DEF proved to be, I'd have it in the Top 5.


----------



## JM

DH said:


> True. But seeing as our run game was by no means great, one would expect greater production from Wallace, even if he does draw coverage.
> 
> But yes @ that last bit. Brown's more well-rounded for sure.


He has the potential to be one highly payed decoy that's for sure. Teams just swarmed him in the second half last year and Brown benefited greatly.


----------



## TKOK

Legit question. HOW THE FUCK ARE THE 04 EAGLES ON THE LIST?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

TKOK! said:


> Legit question. HOW THE FUCK ARE THE 04 EAGLES ON THE LIST?


:lmao :lmao I thought the SAME thing. The fuck.:no:


----------



## IMPULSE

dh stay looking bad b/c wallace has had two excellent years and one good one stat wise. brown only has that one year considering he only got up on the depth chart b/c sanders can't stay healthy.


----------



## Stax Classic

Niners should just draft a speed receiver like Rishard Matthews to compliment the other guys and replace Ginn.



(I don't need to tell you where Rishard went or who his QB was before last year 8*D)


----------



## B-Dawg

Carolina traded Mike Goodson to the Raiders for BRUCE CAMPBELL.


----------



## Notorious

CSN Philly is reporting that the Eagles are in serious talks to trade Asante Samuel to the Titans for a conditional third round pick.

And even though he's already officially signed his retirement papers, Ricky Williams has said that he would consider coming out of retirement to play for his hometown Chargers if they wanted him.


----------



## Stax Classic

He's probably rolled his retirement papers already anyways, needs some new ones.


----------



## Stax Classic

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7...eaf-arrested-charged-burglary-drug-possession

Oh, how the mighty have fallen. Imagine if the Colts had taken him over Manning.


----------



## B-Dawg

Seahawks uniforms are fucking awesome. I'm jelly.


----------



## IMPULSE

JETS have some rugby player signed to play tight end. i think he's from australasia. i should have paid more attention to the bottom line news thing.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Lolz 2 Lions get caught for pot on 2 straight days (Mikel Leshoure and Nick Fairley).


----------



## Aid

WWF said:


> Seahawks uniforms are fucking awesome. I'm jelly.


You're not the only one. I think they look awesome. Now if only the Jaguars can get some new ones so I don't have to see their crappy jerseys ever again.








Apparently they have something on the back that represent the twelfth man.



IMPULSE said:


> JETS have some rugby player signed to play tight end. i think he's from australasia. i should have paid more attention to the bottom line news thing.


I thought it was an interesting signing. I'm surprised this didn't get more publicity with ESPN considering it's the Jets.



Perfect Poster said:


> Lolz 2 Lions get caught for pot on 2 straight days (Mikel Leshoure and Nick Fairley).


I was ribbing my dad on this all day. Both for weed. Leshoure tried eating it when the cops pulled up and he had half of it on his shirt.


----------



## Notorious

Have all the new uniforms been released or is it just the Seahawks?


----------



## MrMister

notorious_187 said:


> Have all the new uniforms been released or is it just the Seahawks?


NFL.com has a slideshow of the new uniforms. I can't stand the photography style of the pictures though.

As for new design, I'm not sure. Seahawks are the only new design I noticed, but I didn't look at all the pictures.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I think the Seahawks are the only new design.

On the Patriots jersey the number style was changed but that's it.


----------



## Aid

The Bears have had the numbers moved from the side to the top of the shoulder. I think the Chiefs did that too. Nothing major in design looks, just new materials overall. The jerseys are going to be much tighter and holding on to the jerseys will be harder. I wish more teams got some redesigns though.


----------



## Stax Classic

Teams are only allowed an overhaul of their uniforms once every 5 years I believe, so while there might be small changes with some teams, the Seacawks were the only ones with a big change.


----------



## Bogey

This shit just looks so stupid:









Nike's been pulling this crap for years thinking it's cool. I just can't help but laugh.


----------



## Stax Classic

NEEDS MORE NEON GREEN.

I'm terrified what the alt jerseys will look like.


----------



## MrMister

Seattle won't look as ridiculous in reality. These types of photos just make everything look lame.

I think their alts are grey for some reason. Blue for the ocean, green for the trees, and grey for the sky. I'm not even joking.


----------



## Bogey

The style of that picture is what's ridiculous. Nike tries to make their athletes look like jacked up robots or superheroes. 

I thought it would've been great if they just updated this:


----------



## TKOK

At least it's better than their plain old blue jersey's. 49ers jersey looks a little different though. The jersy rooks redder than when they went back to 80's/eary 90's jersey and the shoulders look different.


Oh and Flacco pulling a Eli and saying he's a elite qb.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Hey, you guys get to hear this audio from the Saints' Gregg Williams in this bounty case? I still don't agree with the severity of the punishments but now at least I understand why they didn't want this to hit the general public.

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/football/gregg-williams-orleans-saints-defensive-coordinator-heard-newly-released-audio-imploring-players-hurt-49ers-playoff-game-article-1.1056566?localLinksEnabled=false


----------



## MrMister

The cover up apparently is why the punishment is so severe. 

I get stressing being physical but I'll never think stressing concussions, destroying knees and ankles is ever necessary. General stuff like, kill him, knock him out, beat the shit out of him, are all just overstated phrases to stress being physical. In these cases, the coach isn't saying to literally kill anyone or literally KO people. Where Williams becomes a total dick is when he tells his players to specifically target a knee, head, or ankle. 

I wonder if Williams was always like this, or resorted to these tactics because he never again got the results he got from those great Titans defenses of the late 90s/early 2000s.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Basically, the NFL caught on about the bounty shit. Told the Saints to stop. They said they would. They didn't.

And that's why the punishment is so severe.


----------



## TKOK

Williams is a complete dumbass if he said that knowing the stuff was being recorded. And after he was told to stop by Payton and the Assistane Head Coach told him to cut it out.

Anyway this just confirms what i've thought about the 49ers/saints game.


----------



## chronoxiong

TKOK! said:


> Williams is a complete dumbass if he said that knowing the stuff was being recorded. And after he was told to stop by Payton and the Assistane Head Coach told him to cut it out.
> 
> Anyway this just confirms what i've thought about the 49ers/saints game.


I agree. Everything made sense now especially the first preseason game too. But man, I'm shocked to find out about the audio that was recorded. So much cussing and so much intent on injuring the 49ers star players. What a sickening thing to hear. I hope he gets banned for life. But in conclusion, I'm glad the 49ers won that game. Vernon Davis ran over that defense.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

The cursing? Hell, that was mild in comparison to what some college coaches do, that part doesn't surprise me at all. Once you start mentioning ACLs & shit, then you've gone over that line.

Watching ESPN today, & Darren Sharper & Jay Feely had it right, this punishment was based purely on litigation; past, present, & future. Incentive programs like this exist across the NFL so they needed a scapegoat, & the Saints so willing offered themselves up for this one.

Prior to the audio, I thought some of the allegations were being massively overblown, after, I still say it was too damn much, but not nearly as far overboard as I estimated.


----------



## IMPULSE

the punishments were weak to me. make them vacate the championship like college. i would make them a professional SMU for my own amusment. 

genesis you should post your thought on webb's new deal.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

IMPULSE said:


> the punishments were weak to me. make them vacate the championship like college. i would make them a professional SMU for my own amusment.
> 
> genesis you should post your thought on webb's new deal.


Heh, the tenuous truce built over a mutual enjoyment of Game of Thrones melts away as the new season draws a little closer 'eh? So be it. 

Webb deserved that deal based on his productivity, he's locked for 6 years total now & we needed it. My only real issue, & it's a damn big one, is how the hell can you get THIS done before you take care of Flacco & Rice? You're dicking around with your future & nothing good can come of this shit.

I've gone through this at length in another locale but just for the record, I respect what Joe had to say as to his own abilities & I love this chip he's carrying on his shoulder, & from the reactions & comments from the rest of the roster, so does the rest of the team. He's finally reached that point where he's just like "You don't like me? Go fuck yourself."

Beautiful.


----------



## IMPULSE

it's kind of funny it hilarious because a couple years ago i said he would be real good. but then he had a rough stretch, i think he was hurt and raven fans were shitting on him. i'm glad he turned out to be a good cornerback. i'm like the best talent scout anywhere.

apparently the talks with joe aren't going anywhere. funny story is i was a huge flacco fans, i convinced raven fans to like him. now i'm here taking shots whenever i can. he's such a touchy subject for raven fans.

i'm also glad the wallace situation died down. i know people are killed that teams didn't waste their first for him, but i really don't know what they were thinking. a huge contract and a first for a receiver isn't worth it. now a team could swoop in and try to sign him before the draft any day, but it seems unlikely. 

i wasn't serious about the saints thing. i just wanted to reference smu.

STEELERS MARATHON ON NFL NETWORK. it's the only time you should watch the channel.


----------



## MrMister

NFL Network is great anytime Warren Sapp isn't speaking.


----------



## IMPULSE

i actually forgot he existed because he annoys so i blocked him out. anyway i forgot until i ran across his article about debt on a steelers forum. they hate him after his week one deceleration last year.


----------



## MrMister

Steve Smith signed an extension with Carolina. This had to be a top 5 inevitable signing. I mean how could he not want to finish his career there with CAM?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

It's got to be terrible news for the rest of the NFC South though, he holds onto his explosive receiver & his safety blanket TEs.


----------



## MrMister

Power shift is definitely going down next season. By definitely I mean most likely. If they can figure out how to play better D, the Panthers immediately become incredibly dangerous.

CAM has to work on his turnovers too of course.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

MrMister said:


> Power shift is definitely going down next season. By definitely I mean most likely. If they can figure out how to play better D, the Panthers immediately become incredibly dangerous.
> 
> CAM has to work on his turnovers too of course.


Meh, even with the 'scandal' & the Tuna swimming onward, I still say the NFC South will end up like so:

1.) Saints

2.) Panthers

3.) Falcons

4.) Bucs

Even so, with the NFC ramping up, I don't know if winning 2nd place will get them a playoff spot.


----------



## MrMister

Nah, Carolina learns defense they'll crush the Saints.

They still might beat them in high scoring games. New Orleans isn't anything special. Really no team is anymore.


----------



## Notorious

I'll be interested to see how Jon Beason does this season, he missed the entire season last year except one game IIRC.


----------



## MrMister

I actually won't be shocked if NO finishes 3rd or 4th. Losing your Head Coach, one of Payton's ability, is a big deal.

Losing someone like Jason Garrett isn't that big of a deal and could actually improve Dallas.:side:


----------



## B-Dawg

If the LBs stay healthy and the secondary performs better, Carolina can RAPE anyone.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

MrMister said:


> I actually won't be shocked if NO finishes 3rd or 4th. Losing your Head Coach, one of Payton's ability, is a big deal.
> 
> Losing someone like Jason Garrett isn't that big of a deal and could actually improve Dallas.:side:


'Eh, I don't buy that one to that level. The Falcons are suspect to say the least, the Bucs are schizophrenic & completely disorganized, & the Panthers are attempting to pull it all together after a single year playing together as a unit.

I'd bet on the proven quantity being able to operate for a season without Payton at the helm & Brees still at the wheel. I'll still take the Panthers at that 2 spot with a shot at the playoffs.


----------



## MrMister

We'll see. Who knows what happens between now and then.

West - Seattle
North - Minnesota
South - Tampa Bay
East - Washington

West - Oakland
North - Cleveland
South - Jacksonville
East - Buffalo

How fucking odd would these division winners be?


----------



## Genesis 1.0

MrMister said:


> We'll see. Who knows what happens between now and then.
> 
> West - Seattle
> North - Minnesota
> South - Tampa Bay
> East - Washington
> 
> West - Oakland
> North - Cleveland
> South - Jacksonville
> East - Buffalo
> 
> How fucking odd would these division winners be?


If the Redskins manage to win the NFC East, I'll have to take a sabbatical from work. My boy's the biggest, oldest, most rabid Redskins fan I've ever met.


----------



## tlk23

http://chirb.it/ex3N2p
- Blake Day joins the Sports Block for the second straight week as he gets ready for the NFL Draft.


----------



## TKOK

The AFC West is a pretty mediocre division though. The raiders were what? 8-8 last year. But they've also had like 1 million coaches in the last 10 years.

I could see the NFC South shaping up like Genisis. I'm not real high on the Falcons after they got their ass kicked the last two playoff games.


----------



## MrMister

Manning is in the West now. It's his by default assuming he can play.


----------



## Aid

The Falcons are a downhill team from what I'm seeing from them. My prediction is that only one team from the NFC South makes the playoffs, and that team is either New Orleans or Carolina. The division to look out for will be the NFC North. The Lions, Packers, and Bears are going to be close all year.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

It's good to be Tebow :http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-shutdown-corner/florida-couple-bids-100k-day-tim-tebow-202245339.html

$100K for a day with Tebow, that's boss.


----------



## chronoxiong

The NFL schedule has been released today. The schedule is not that bad for the 49ers. The mid-season part might be a bad thing or good thing depending on the health of the players. What if no one gets injured at that time and then later on the season, they do? That's the only thing I'm mostly worried about. I like that we play the Packers in the opener too. Fox must've competed hard to keep the Giants and Saints games on their network as well.


----------



## TKOK

Packers and Lions in back to back weeks is gonna be tough.


----------



## chronoxiong

I agree. But at least we don't have to worry about playing in cold weather in Green Bay. Since it's the first week, we can play to our strengths. The game against the Patriots on December will be good for sure though.


----------



## B-Dawg

LOL @ the Steelers' new Throwback uniforms. They're fucking HIDEOUS.


----------



## Bogey

I actually like them a bit. Sure they're ridiculous, but at least they're somewhat interesting. I would've preferred these:










A blog I visit refers to them as the Batman jerseys.

Unrelated to this, the Vikings future in Minnesota looks uncertain:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7830779/nfl-exec-says-minnesota-vikings-options-stadium-bid

I definitely see the NFL trying to strong arm Minneapolis similar to how David Stern screwed over the Sonics. It'd be a shame if they leave.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

So the Patriots have the easiest ranked schedule. fpalm


----------



## MrMister

Well they play Buffalo, Miami, and NYJ two times each. Maybe Buffalo will be good, maybe not. Those other two are average at best.

And they play the AFC South and NFC West. Because of they only play three playoff teams from last year, Denver, Houston, and SF. So yeah lol only three teams on the schedule look to be a threat. If Flynn is actually good then Seattle will be tough to beat. It is a really easy schedule going by last year for sure. It's mainly because how divisions are rotated yearly. Plus they play in the AFC East, a recently awful division.


----------



## Stax Classic

Vikings should move to Portland, fuck LA.


----------



## truk83

We are less than a week away from the NFL Draft, and I wanted to share my mock draft of the team I cheer for every Sunday, the six time Super Bowl Champion Pittsburgh Steelers. Typically, the Steelers have done very well at 1st round success, and like most teams have hit, or missed with 2nd round picks. It's the mid round picks to late picks that the Steelers GM Kevin Colbert has done well with. I feel as though this draft can possibly be one of the best drafts for this team in general. 

Looking at what is currently lacking on the Steelers team I see the first glaring need at the inside of their 3-4 defense. Hampton will be on the field this year, and most would say that the 1st overall pick should go NT, but the last two first round picks on the defensive side have been on the defensive line. If you can't simply replace the great Casey Hampton, having two game changing, hard nosed, inside linebackers helps make up for an old Hampton. Dont'a Hightower is the obvious pick in my opinion. He has been NFL ready for 1 whole year now, and I feel he can add true impact to this 3-4 interior at linebacker.

Next, in the 2nd round you have another situation in which you can either hit, or miss on a pick here. Many NFL analysts say that teams should look for the best player available in this round, but I disagree especially when you pick late in this part of the round with the 56th overall pick, or 8 picks away from last. I think this pick is a no brainer with Guard Kevin Zeitler out of Wisconsin. Analysts having him moving up boards, but I can't see a Guard going very high at all especially with all the other positional talent in this round. Finally, this pick solidifies a young offensive line for years to come.

In the 3rd round I feel is the most important round of the draft for the Steelers other than the 1st round. This is where they show off how to keep a franchise competitive through smart draft picks. Here is where I feel they go defense again. Alameda Ta'amu, Nose Tackle, Washington should be there at 88th overall. This man is the key to the Steelers because he could be the man to fill void left after Hampton is done. He should be the difference maker for this team for years to come should they take him. He has all the right tools to succeed in the NFL, at Nose Tackle in the 3-4 set.

Next, in the 4th round is also of high value to the Steelers. Even with Troy Polamalu being the best at his position in the NFL it doesn't hurt to have some depth behind one of the most injury prone players in the game today. I like Duke Ihenacho, and I'm certain he could come in right away if he had to. He seems to be NFL ready with the right coaching, and experience on the field. Huge play maker here, and I think he also fits the physical style that the Steelers have always been known for. He is a hard hitting Strong Safety. He could probably go fifth, but since they pick so low in the 4th he would be best picked at this point.

The fifth round sort of heads in to players who you look to develop. These types of picks aren't skilled position picks. I would say that they are players who you will rely on for depth to step, and possibly prove to be starters down the line. The Steelers have a knack for developing players like this Brett Keisel, Aaron Smith, and Chris Hoke just to name a few. I think this is where you take a defensive pass rusher. Although there have been some character concerns with Miami Fla linebacker Olivier Vernon, I still think this guy is a gem at this point in the draft, like I said he is the type of pick you develop over time. Then, keep your fingers crossed that you landed possibly another great line backer from the notorious line backing college the Miami University of Florida.

In the 6th round I am liking Lance Lewis(WR) out of ECU. He isn't anything special, but he did rack up 22 touchdowns receiving, 1700 yds received, and 149 receptions in two full seasons at ECU. That's impressive for anyone going this low in the draft. They have had a knack at grabbing late round receivers, and if Wallace doesn't re-sign this guy may be someone to help fill a void. He has decent size as well, and I like his ability to really be able to run all routes, and I think he is the perfect fit for this team.

Finally, if he is still on the board, I would take Bryan Anger out of California University of Ca. He is the most talented player at his position in some time, and it's rare teams waste a pick on a Punter, but he would be that one exception to the rule.


----------



## Bogey

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Vikings should move to Portland, fuck LA.


The Vikings should stay in Minnesota. Los Angeles looks at it like their god given right to have a team despite losing two of them. The best thing to happen would be the Raiders returning to L.A.


----------



## Stax Classic

If LA got a team, the Rams/Jaguars/Bills could never threaten to move for a new stadium.


----------



## Bogey

The Rams should've never left L.A. and the Bills have been looking at Toronto for years to relocate to.


----------



## Aid

Giving LA another football team is like giving Atlanta another hockey team. It just shouldn't happen until the fans can prove they will go to the games.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

MrMister said:


> Well they play Buffalo, Miami, and NYJ two times each. Maybe Buffalo will be good, maybe not. Those other two are average at best.
> 
> And they play the AFC South and NFC West. Because of they only play three playoff teams from last year, Denver, Houston, and SF. So yeah lol only three teams on the schedule look to be a threat. If Flynn is actually good then Seattle will be tough to beat. It is a really easy schedule going by last year for sure. It's mainly because how divisions are rotated yearly. Plus they play in the AFC East, a recently awful division.


Some of it has to do with the rotations but that's just a garbage schedule for the Patriots & it fuels the idea that they're favored by the League. Personally, I look forward to the Ravens correcting a playoff mistake and handing them an early L in Week 3.


----------



## MrMister

NFL Draft is Thursday. Mark it down. I haven't been paying attention so I don't know who Dallas will draft.

I guess Mark Barron could be there when they draft. I'll fucking take him. Haven't had a good SS since Darren Woodson retired like a decade ago. Dontari Poe also had a ridiculously good Combine. I'm not sure how good of a player he is though. Guys with raw talent can be taught of course and Dallas needs a better NT. Ratliff is really a DE anyway. I mean he was good when he started out, but that position will beat your ass down. Takes a rare man to hold that position year after year.

Barron is the better pick I think. He's got more potential to hit the ground running and Dallas needs all the help they can get in the secondary. Cowboys have been laughably bad the past few years in the secondary, among the worst, if not the worst in the league. Not sure if Poe will be there when they pick again.


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah, I'm really excited about the draft. I don't know why, but I really love it. Not just when Carolina picks, but everything.


----------



## Notorious

Genesis 1.0 said:


> So the Patriots have the easiest ranked schedule. fpalm


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Of course. fpalm


----------



## Champ

does it mean they won't get any credit if they go undefeated again

it would be without spygate this time around


----------



## B-Dawg

Another Saints controversy. I love it. Fuck New Orleans.


----------



## TKOK

what happened?

Anyway I'm not sure who the 49ers will draft. I heard we might get the TE out of Stanford.


----------



## Magic

Champ said:


> does it mean they won't get any credit if they go undefeated again
> 
> it would be without spygate this time around


You guys can go ahead and go undefeated again, just so you can lose in the playoffs again. :kobe3


----------



## Champ

thomas remains greater than peyton either way


----------



## TKOK

Brees never signed his franchise tag right? Lol if he leaves this will be the worst offseason in the history of offseasons.


----------



## ABrown

TKOK! said:


> *what happened?*
> 
> Anyway I'm not sure who the 49ers will draft. I heard we might get the TE out of Stanford.


apparently, Mickey Loomis was using some device to eavesdrop on coaches from the other team.

it keeps getting uglier and uglier. You would think they would stop fucking around and sign Brees to get something positive out about their franchise


----------



## TKOK

I heard it was from 2002-2004. so lol they were cheating and still sucked.


----------



## ABrown

TKOK! said:


> Brees never signed his franchise tag right? Lol if he leaves this will be the worst offseason in the history of offseasons.


I'd feel bad for the fans and city if the Brees situation doesn't get handled, but this organization was/is full of fucktards



TKOK! said:


> I heard it was from 2002-2004. so lol they were cheating and still sucked.


lol yeah. how would that even work though. They were talking about it on nfl live. even if its true, he would have to decipher the lingo and relay it to his coaches in time for them to make changes before the snap


----------



## tlk23

*April 24th, 2012 Sports Block*

‎- Nathan, Charlie and Marcus talk about the South Dakota State spring game from the past weekend as well as the new hockey team coming to Brookings.
http://chirb.it/vCtyxa

- Nathan, Charlie and Travis alternate picks and make their selections #1 through 10 in the upcoming 2012 NFL Draft.
http://chirb.it/ee9pGf

- ‎Blake Day calls in to break down our first 10 picks.
http://chirb.it/GEmdad

- We make our selections for picks #11 through #20.
http://chirb.it/KghcOd

‎- Blake Day calls in to look at our picks #11-20.
http://chirb.it/wCcL27

- We wrap up the first round with picks #21-32
http://chirb.it/Np0bF3

- We end the show with one more Blake Day call to talk about the picks at the end of the first round
http://chirb.it/6KGtMB


----------



## Aid

Per league source, Atlanta Falcons have agreed to a 3 yr $18 Million contract and are finalizing the trade with the Eagles. This puts Atlanta in a rough spot with cap space. Don't be surprised if Michael Turner is cut. He is expensive for them right now.


----------



## B-Dawg

Turner? I'd bet money that his job is safe.


----------



## Notorious

Wes Welker needs to quit acting like a little bitch.


----------



## TKOK

Turners safe.. they could always restructure his contract.


----------



## Notorious

TKO is that Kate Upton in your sig? :bron


----------



## MrMister

Aid180 said:


> Per league source, Atlanta Falcons have agreed to a 3 yr $18 Million contract and are finalizing the trade with the Eagles. This puts Atlanta in a rough spot with cap space. Don't be surprised if Michael Turner is cut. He is expensive for them right now.


What?

Ah, Eagles trade Asante Samuel to Atlanta. Thank god. Philly got worse.


----------



## 99FELONIEZ

Tragic day for the Detroit Lions. Megatron is screwed! see yah in a season or 2 lol


----------



## Irish Jet

If The Jets trade up for Trent Richardson I will jump off a building.


----------



## MrMister

Irish Jet said:


> If The Jets trade up for Trent Richardson I will jump off a building.


Why would you do that? The Jets would have a RB that can do stuff.


----------



## Notorious

Do the Jets really plan on doing that?

LT is probably gone, I'm not sold on Greene so this could potentially end up being a great move for the LOLJETS. Key word, potentially.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Richardson is talented, and pretty much the only running back worth something in the draft.


----------



## Irish Jet

Heard quite a few reports suggesting we're obsessed with him, and knowing the Jets, they will do all they can to get him. 

He's the best back in the draft, possibly the best back since AP, but he's still a running back. You dont trade up for RB's in the first. Its an obsolete position, completely reliant on others. We've wasted so many picks during Rex's time here, Tanny's gambles and dealing have cost us so much in terms of depth, we have made the least picks in the last 3 years I believe of any team, we have far too many spots to address and can't afford to trade the farm to get a running back of all things.


----------



## MrMister

Who is the RB reliant on that other positions aren't? There is nothing obsolete about the RB. Whoever told you that doesn't know what they're talking about. It's definitely not as important as it was a few years ago, but you still need good players at that position.

As for trading up, yeah giving up a ton of picks might not be worth it I agree. But then again it might. If Sanchez can have an effective running game, he might be able to be a serviceable QB. Ok, that's stretch:side:


----------



## Irish Jet

Running backs are as good as the line in front of them. Yeah you can say that about other positions but IMO, more than any other backs live and die by their blockers. Nearly anyone can slot in at RB and be effective with the right line/system, Shonn Greene is a good example of that, it's also a position with the shortest shelf life. It would not be a wise investment.


----------



## MrMister

The entire offense lives and dies by the blocking. 

Shonn Greene is awful. Great RB's have the vision to see a hole before it opens and they dash there as it opens. Richardson has the potential to be a great RB. The guy will win you games. Forget the SB, the Jets aren't going anytime soon.


----------



## Stax Classic

Richardson isn't a stud RB in the class of AP or Forte or Rice IMO, he has platoon back written all over him to me. That's okay though, the NFL mantra for winning is getting away from great RB's and moving towards having a couple good RB's. Is trading up for that really worth it? I don't think so, and neither is Blackmon. Just because they're the best at their position, or the best in a dwindling need talent void since whenever, doesn't really mean much.


----------



## MrMister

Richardson is a RB that fits that offense though. It's probably too much of a gamble. You're right, he's not a CAN'T MISS type player.


----------



## Stax Classic

How is he as a pass catching threat?


----------



## MrMister

He's a good receiver but I don't see why that matters. The Jets aren't a pass happy offense last I checked. They try to run and hit big plays with play action.


----------



## Aid

MrMister said:


> What?
> 
> Ah, Eagles trade Asante Samuel to Atlanta. Thank god. Philly got worse.


Just to clarify, a lot of local affiliates here in Georgia and insiders near the Falcons have been talking up rumors of Michael Turner being cut from the organization. These talks have been happening since January. I don't think they'll cut him, but I wouldn't be surprised if Turner was cut. Turner's 30 now and takes up at least $7 Mill in salary with bonuses.


----------



## Notorious

I wonder what the Pats will do with our two first round picks.

Heard rumors we were gonna draft two defensive players.


----------



## RKO920

I'd love to get Richardson, but I'd settle trading up for Ingram and trading for Jackson or Stewart to get a rb.


----------



## Irish Jet

I would absolutely love Ingram.


----------



## B-Dawg

Neither Stewart or Jackson are going to be traded, bro. 



Haystacks Calhoun said:


> Richardson isn't a stud RB in the class of AP or Forte or Rice IMO, he has platoon back written all over him to me. That's okay though, the NFL mantra for winning is getting away from great RB's and moving towards having a couple good RB's. Is trading up for that really worth it? I don't think so, and neither is Blackmon. Just because they're the best at their position, or the best in a dwindling need talent void since whenever, doesn't really mean much.


I _completely_ disagree. I fucking LOVE Richardson, could see him being an amazing player, better than Rice and on the level of Forte and Peterson.


----------



## Irish Jet

I actually do think he's the best prospect since AP, and I still wouldn't trade up for him.


----------



## B-Dawg

Neither would I, since you can get great RBs throughout the draft, like Lamar Miller, David Wilson and Doug Martin in the 2nd - 3rd.


----------



## killacamt

Notorious said:


> I wonder what the Pats will do with our two first round picks.
> 
> Heard rumors we were gonna draft two defensive players.


hope its a defensive back like Stephen Gilmore, I'm sure it'd help with no giving up the big play in next years Super Bowl


----------



## B-Dawg

No way Gilmore makes it to the late twenties. No chance.


----------



## MrMister

Irish Jet said:


> I actually do think he's the best prospect since AP, and I still wouldn't trade up for him.


What have you heard the Jets would give up? I'm assuming Cleveland takes Richardson, so they'd have to go all the way up to the 3rd spot. Yeah that would take a lot to get there.

If Richardson slides down closer to the Jets they might not have to give up much. At that point, trading up makes sense.


----------



## TKOK

I was watching a the mock draft on NFL network and I think the Browns took Blackmon. I can see them taking Richardson too, since they need both a WR and RB.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah Cleveland is desperate for a RB or WR. Either one makes sense. Besides the Browns and maybe the Bucs, no one needs a RB until Arizona picks at 13. The Jets wouldn't have to move up that far at that point. Miami is possible, but I hear they may take Tannehill. Not sure why they'd take Tannehill, but I hear that's what they might do.


----------



## Aid

I can see the Bucs trading with the Vikings to get Richardson, making Cleveland take Blackmon or Claiborne and leaving the Vikings with Kalil and one of the other two to pick from.


----------



## TKOK

MrMister said:


> Yeah Cleveland is desperate for a RB or WR. Either one makes sense. Besides the Browns and maybe the Bucs, no one needs a RB until Arizona picks at 13. The Jets wouldn't have to move up that far at that point. Miami is possible, but I hear they may take Tannehill. Not sure why they'd take Tannehill, but I hear that's what they might do.


They're still looking for the nest Dan Marino.

Jets still need a good running game. Sanchez obviously can't carry the load all by himself. Assuming Sanchez is still the starter at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Aid

TKOK! said:


> They're still looking for the nest Dan Marino.
> 
> Jets still need a good running game. Sanchez obviously can't carry the load all by himself. Assuming Sanchez is still the starter at the beginning of the season.


I would love to see The Jets get Richardson and go with Tebow at QB for a full ground and pound offense. It's a lost art in football today and I think Rex Ryan can be successful with it.


----------



## Stax Classic

I don't think you can win with a ground and pound game and a stellar D anymore. Think you need a middle of the ground D and a better passing O.

Also, some dick in the Minnesota senate decided not to only vote against the stadium bill in his committee, but to slip in a racino(slots in race tracks) provision that will cause it to fail later on since Indian gaming has such a big clout in Minnesota.


----------



## Humph

I wanna watch the draft tonight but I don't think I'll make it till 5:30am, think i'll just see tampas pick and go to sleep.


----------



## MrMister

Haystacks Calhoun said:


> I don't think you can win with a ground and pound game and a stellar D anymore. Think you need a middle of the ground D and a better passing O.
> 
> Also, some dick in the Minnesota senate decided not to only vote against the stadium bill in his committee, but to slip in a racino(slots in race tracks) provision that will cause it to fail later on since Indian gaming has such a big clout in Minnesota.


Yeah you can still win with great D and running the ball, and using play action to break people's backs. 

SF almost got to the SB with a ground/play action attack. Houston is the same way, but even better. You still need a QB that can do something if the defense sells out to stop the run of course. As long as the offensive line holds and you have a competent QB you can get shit done if they stack the line. 

Also people are going to realize that paying WRs a ton of money is a waste unless they're Fitzgerald or Calvin tier.


----------



## Tim Legend

If the dolphins waste the 8 on tannehill I'm gonna do so many fpalm 's. Seriously a top ten pick for a 3 years development project at best yeah no thanks...top 10 or even 15 picks should def be ready to play...so if they take a pass Rusher or trade back I'd be satisfied...man I can't wait I fuggin love the draft...


----------



## RKO920

Florio has the Jets taking Decastro. I would love this pick. We need help on the O-line bad. It's not the sexy pick, but this is the best guard prospect since Faneca.


----------



## Aid

What Miami really needs to do is draft a position player they need other than QB and wait until next year to draft Matt Barkley. Matt Moore isn't that bad and Miami has several other needs after this horrendous off season for them. 8 is too high for a QB that would go no earlier than second round if he was in the draft any other year.


----------



## Irish Jet

Avoid. USC QB. AVOID!



> Sal Paolantonio’s report that the Jets have Alabama running back Trent Richardson asthe top player on their board touched off a wave of speculation that the Jets would make a big move to go up and get him.
> 
> It was called unlikely on Wednesday afternoon and there’s even stronger words Thursday from the man who started it all off. Paolantonio reports Thursday that a Jets official told him there is a “0.0 percent chance” that the Jets pay the price they need to pay to get Richardson. The only caveat to that report was that the Jets could change their mind if they get a sweetheart deal, but there’s not a high likelihood of that happening.
> As always, this could be misdirection meant to obscure the Jets’ true intentions. The fact remains that the team has too many needs to give up a big part of this draft for one player.
> 
> *The ESPN report went on to say that the Jets’ top targets with the 16th overall pick are South Carolina linebacker Melvin Ingram *and Notre Dame wide receiver Michael Floyd. Both players would fill major needs for the Jets. So would Stanford guard David DeCastro, said to be the team’s fallback option if Ingram and Floyd are already off the board. The Jets would likely move DeCastro to right tackle under that scenario.


:mark:


----------



## Notorious

Hearing the Bills are looking to trade up for Matt Kalil.

Also hearing that the Pats are interested in the Seahawks 1st round pick (#12). The Pats already have two first round picks (#27 from NO and #31).


----------



## Aid

I've heard some rumblings that Detroit also wants to move up. Sounds like there will be a lot of movement tonight.


----------



## MrMister

Well the Brown really wanted Richardson. They traded up one spot with Minnesota for three unknown atm picks. I guess they feared someone else trading with the Vikes. Sweet deal for Minnesota.


----------



## Irish Jet

Very good deal for Minnesota, crazy. He was obviously going to fall to the Browns barring a trade, shocked they made that move.


----------



## MrMister

The picks the Vikes got are the 4th overall (obviously) and a fourth, fifth, and seventh rounder.


----------



## Notorious

Did the Browns re-sign Hillis?


----------



## Humph

Notorious said:


> Did the Browns re-sign Hillis?


He's a chief

Jags are trying to trade up to get Blackmon, I love having Adam Schefter followed on facebook.


----------



## MrMister

No. Pretty sure he went to Kansas City. Richardson is HOLYSHIT better than Hillis. Pretty sure you know that though.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah Richardson most likely is better but I was just wondering, I couldn't remember.

I'm interested to see if the rumors are true and the Pats will select two defensive players with our two first round picks.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Defense for the Pats, sounds about right.

Browns giving up a lot for Richardson. I dunno. Feel like they could have stayed pat, and took an equally as dangerous, Blackmon.

Blackmon + Little = DOING WORK


----------



## MrMister

BOSS said:


> Defense for the Pats, sounds about right.
> 
> Browns giving up a lot for Richardson. I dunno. Feel like they could have stayed pat, and took an equally as dangerous, Blackmon.
> 
> Blackmon + Little = DOING WORK


WRs are easier to get and plus in than potential elite RBs. Plus Cleveland has get pressure off of Colt is he's going to succeed, which he probably isn't.


----------



## El Conquistador

Minnesota HAS to take Khalil, imo. Gotta protect my fellow FSU alum, Christian Ponder. Why did they turn Steve Hutchinson loose anyways?


----------



## Mikey Damage

WR class is much deeper, yes... but Blackmon is the king of the class. Feel like if you're walking away with Justin Blackmon, you're golden. 

But it's the more giving up three picks. Because let's be honest, with Richardson/or/Blackmon, they still suck. They have needs. I would have valued the picks more.

Todd McShay has my boy Whitney The Mercilius at #7 to the Jags.

Um...wtf? I love Whit...but yeah, he's not a top ten pick. :kobe


----------



## Stax Classic

Father Flex said:


> Minnesota HAS to take Khalil, imo. Gotta protect my fellow FSU alum, Christian Ponder. Why did they turn Steve Hutchinson loose anyways?


They turn lineman lose earlier than later, look at Birk and McKenzie. And to a lesser extent going back, John Randle who I think finished up in Seattle? And Alan page finished as a Bear. Think McDaniel finished as a Viking though. Steusie may have moved on. Stringer... eh, never left the Vikings :side:

Also, pay 3 picks for us not to draft a RB? :lmao


----------



## MrMister

BOSS said:


> WR class is much deeper, yes... but Blackmon is the king of the class. Feel like if you're walking away with Justin Blackmon, you're golden.
> 
> But it's the more giving up three picks. Because let's be honest, with Richardson/or/Blackmon, they still suck. They have needs. I would have valued the picks more.
> 
> Todd McShay has my boy Whitney The Mercilius at #7 to the Jags.
> 
> Um...wtf? I love Whit...but yeah, he's not a top ten pick. :kobe


Yeah I agree. It was too much for Richardson since Blackmon was there. Minnesota was in a great position and took advantage of it. Hats off to the them for sure.


----------



## Mikey Damage

tampa bay cuts off the rams, ha!

sucks for the rams.


----------



## El Conquistador

HOW BOUT DEM COWBOYS


----------



## MrMister

Yeah still can't believe we got MO CLAIBORNE. Only had to give up a 2nd rounder too. Good deal for both teams really.

I'm all :mark:

Dallas hasn't had two corners like this since Deion and Smith way back when.


----------



## El Conquistador

Hoping the Bears take another offensive weapon. Fleener, Hill, or Wright plz. Chicago can't draft a stud offensive or defensive lineman if it hit them in their face.

Colombo
Carimi
Chris Williams
Michael Haynes
Tommie Harris (was pretty elite for two-three years though)

Pretty much all of them have been busts. Williams was serviceable and Harris had a short shelf life.


----------



## Irish Jet

Well at least Miami have drafted themselves into long term irrelevance. 

Ingram is falling, I fucking hope to God he makes it to us. Glad Floyd is off the board. Did not want. Lots of players falling actually, I wouldn't mind trading back, getting more picks and taking Kirkpatrick or Hightower in the low-20's


----------



## El Conquistador

DA BEARS


----------



## Mikey Damage

WTF, Emery?

McCllenan? 

What a reach. :no:


----------



## Irish Jet

Quinton Coples it is. This guy has the "boom or bust" tag all over him which will scare any fan when you consider our last 1st round pass rusher. Still, gotta trust Rex on this one, he's pretty damn good when it comes to defense, so when he had Ingram, Jones etc still there, the fact that we went Coples tells me Rex loves him. 

If he works out, he'll be exactly what we need to make our defense a huge force again.


----------



## MrMister

Cleveland got a better QB than Miami lol. 

As for Coples, I have to think Rex loves that 6'6" frame.


----------



## DH

I was hoping for Hightower but considering our o-line issues I can't really complain.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah man you guys had to go OL there as I see it.


----------



## IMPULSE

The draft is over, Steelers won. They can draft no one else and I'm satisfied. I was dreading Hightower for some reason, can't believe DeCastro fell.

Oh man, everyone should disregard Hooper's thoughts. You have Sly and there's talks of Worilds might kick in to play inside, you only need to replace Farrior and a 2nd or 3 rounder is a fine place to find a linebacker. I'm actually glad the Dolphins stole the other Pouncey last year now.


----------



## Irish Jet

Patriots getting Jones and Hightower, great haul for them. Potentially two incredibly explosive players.


----------



## IMPULSE

The former is explosive, the latter is a thumper that's stiff and a liability in coverage.

I still can't figure out how Hooper was disappointed. You get a left guard which is the only spot the Steelers are actually concerned with on the line. You have a center, a decent right guard, and serviceable tackles. ILB, NT, and maybe a safety are the only positions left that urgently need to be covered.


----------



## Aid

I suppose I am ok with Chicago's pick. I wanted them to get DeCastro or Ingram, but this seems like it could work out. Detroit made a mistake though and Pittsburgh lucked out because of it.


----------



## IMPULSE

They would have drafted Hightower and it would only be the end of my world. Well they might have bit at the Hawkeye tackle. I can't believe linemen fell so far in this draft.


----------



## Aid

Yeah. The Steelers did great with that pick. Cleveland and New England did a good job too. Carolina got a fantastic pick though.


----------



## Irish Jet

DeCastro is a good pick there, he's still a guard though and that's a standard enough spot for a guard. No masterstroke, just another solid Pittsburgh pick.

Hightower reminds me a bit of David Harris, he should be a good fit for the Pats.

LOL at Cleveland. 28 years old for fuck sake.


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't see what there is to laugh at. He's 28, yeah, but it's not like he has a ton of mileage on him. He id clearly the 3rd - 4th best QB in this year's class.


----------



## MrMister

Wheedon is still better than Tannehill. I don't like that pick for the Browns though. They now have two mediocre QBs.

Agreed that his age doesn't matter WWF. QBs can last a long time if they don't get their head caved in.


IMPULSE what's wrong with Hightower? I mean I'd take DeCastro over him for sure because OL > LB, but I don't see why you don't like Hightower. It's rare that a LB can do man coverage.


----------



## IMPULSE

Irish Jet said:


> DeCastro is a good pick there, he's still a guard though and that's a standard enough spot for a guard. No masterstroke, just another solid Pittsburgh pick.
> 
> Hightower reminds me a bit of David Harris, he should be a good fit for the Pats.
> 
> LOL at Cleveland. 28 years old for fuck sake.


no one in their right mind really thought he was going to slip into the twenties. he was seen as teen pick and most steelers fans gave up on the thought of drafting him w/o trading up to at least 17. it's a big deal for them and a steal. 

it's also surprising because off the number of linemen that were still available. linemen normally get swept up in quick succession.


----------



## Irish Jet

WWF said:


> I don't see what there is to laugh at. He's 28, yeah, but it's not like he has a ton of mileage on him. He id clearly the 3rd - 4th best QB in this year's class.


It's ridiculous IMO. You're looking at some of his prime years already being gone, with him probably taking a few more years to fully develop as an NFL QB, it could work out, but even if it does you're looking at losing quite a few years of production because of his age. Also have to consider the fact that he probably would have been available in the 2nd round. 

I rate him higher than Tannehill because I rate Tannehill about as highly as Brooks Bollinger.


----------



## El Conquistador

I shouldn't have skipped night class for this. 2012's draft was completely underwhelming.


----------



## MrMister

Irish Jet said:


> It's ridiculous IMO. You're looking at some of his prime years already being gone, with him probably taking a few more years to fully develop as an NFL QB, it could work out, but even if it does you're looking at losing quite a few years of production because of his age. Also have to consider the fact that he probably would have been available in the 2nd round.
> 
> *I rate him higher than Tannehill because I rate Tannehill about as highly as Brooks Bollinger.*


:lmao 

That's about right.


----------



## Notorious

I like the Patriots two draft picks, I think we did pretty good.

The rumors were true and we did indeed select two defensive players but I think we did a good job.


----------



## IMPULSE

MrMister said:


> Wheedon is still better than Tannehill. I don't like that pick for the Browns though. They now have two mediocre QBs.
> 
> Agreed that his age doesn't matter WWF. QBs can last a long time if they don't get their head caved in.
> 
> 
> IMPULSE what's wrong with Hightower? I mean I'd take DeCastro over him for sure because OL > LB, but I don't see why you don't like Hightower. It's rare that a LB can do man coverage.


Nothing, he's a safe pick and a two down player, one I couldn't get excited for. I don't think he's a bad player, I just wanted a linebacker with more range and less stiff. The funny thing is I actually got excited for him today and accepted that he would be the Steelers pick until my dream scenario came through.


----------



## MrMister

Gothca IMP. And yeah, I'd be fucking stoked too if I was a Steelers fan and got a G like that drop like that.



Notorious said:


> I like the Patriots two draft picks, I think we did pretty good.
> 
> The rumors were true and we did indeed select two defensive players but I think we did a good job.


NE had no choice. They were pretty good in the playoffs, but that D has to get better.


----------



## Irish Jet

I hate the new format of the draft. It is so fucking retarded that they switched the first day to one round. Fuck Goodell. 

There are people in the green room not even fucking picked.


----------



## Aid

Stephen Hill is still available for second round as well as Upshaw and Cordy Glenn. Those are pretty good guys.


----------



## B-Dawg

Stephen Hill is overrated, imo. He's a big play guy, but has shown questionable hands and is really just a straight-line burner.


----------



## Irish Jet

I'd like to see the Jets make a move up early in the 2nd to try and get Upshaw. We have the picks to do it.


----------



## IMPULSE

they just need to be gone by the time the ravens pick a long with fleener. the last guy i mentioned is a long shot pick for the ravens but tight ends give the steelers fits.

i won't be surpised if the steelers end up taking another offensive lineman in the second. it's either that or ta'amu, unless someone else falls into their lap again.


----------



## El Conquistador

My one and only desire is for the Bears to trade Lovie Smith, along with all of their draft picks, to some team that will take them. Maybe have Marshall be a player/coach.


----------



## Mikey Damage

AJ Jenkins!? Sex. I'm aroused.

Niners peeps...

Ceiling: Greg Jennings

Floor: Ted Ginn JR. 

My Jenkins comps.


----------



## Aid

I like Jenkins' potential, but I feel he could have been taken later.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Nah. There was plenty of rumblings he was an early or mid second round pick.

Doubt he falls to the end of round 2.


----------



## MrMister

Aid180 said:


> I like Jenkins' potential, but I feel he could have been taken later.


Perhaps but the pick makes since from a need standpoint. SF had to upgrade this position desperately. Now they need OL help. Everything else is pretty damn solid on that team.


----------



## Mikey Damage

they dont need tackles.

you can find guards throughout the draft. and even after.


----------



## MrMister

Well I demand they upgrade the OL. I'm drafting Vernon Davis in fantasy again this year and I don't him blocking...EVER.


----------



## Aid

Wide Receivers can be hard to judge by tape and college sometimes. While guys like Calvin Johnson, Larry Fitsgerald, and Andre Johnson are star players drafted early, guys like Jennings, Vincent Jackson, and Brandon Marshall were all drafted second round or later, so good receivers can be grabbed at the later spots, and AJ Jenkins definitely has the potential to be as good as the second list. I do agree that he would be swept up before the Niners picked again, so if they really like him, then this was a good pick.


----------



## Mikey Damage

Illinois has the most first round picks in the past five years, from the Big Ten conf.

Suck it, Ohio State and Michigan.


----------



## Aid

I really like Carolina's pick in Luke Kuechly. This guy is the next Brian Urlacher and potentially Ray Lewis. He's a beast at middle linebacker. I'm still trying to convince myself that the Bears picked a good player though. I was kind of hoping for the Illinois DE Whitney Mercilus or David DeCastro at that point.


----------



## kobra860

The Griffin Era begins! Redskins for the NFC East!


----------



## ABrown

Not a fan of the Giants pick. Glenn, Martin, and Massie all there and they go RB. SMH


----------



## JM

Pittsburgh drafted an o-lineman. Thank god.


----------



## Aid

JM said:


> Pittsburgh drafted an o-lineman. Thank god.


Not just an o-lineman, but THE O-Lineman. Pittsburgh got the steal of the draft at that position I think.


----------



## MrMister

Kalil > DeCastro, but Kalil plays LT so he's more important just by that fact.


----------



## JM

Yeah he should have gone to the Titans at the latest. Their o-line is terrible. He's very versatile. Great at the run block but also solid at pass blocks. Going to need to be a bit more explosive with his hands in the NFL but that should come.


----------



## Tim Legend

Fuuuuuuuck you Jeff Ireland....so the phins blow a top 10 pick on a 3rd string project with limited upside and huge downside.... Fml 

At least I still have the Bucs as my NFC team because they have a realistic chance to win the division, Miami is playing for 3rd in the division at best with the way they gutted the team this offseason....

I'll say it again fuuuuckkkka you Steven Ross and fuuuuckkka you Jeff Ireland, you made them completely irrelevant since Parcells left.... Smack my fucking head....


----------



## JM

I'm thinking now as well, I wonder who Pittsburgh's original target was. They couldn't have anticipated that DeCastro would be available there and if he was there target they probably would have traded up to get ahead of Tennessee (who should have drafted him).


----------



## Sinister Shadows

JM said:


> I'm thinking now as well, I wonder who Pittsburgh's original target was. They couldn't have anticipated that DeCastro would be available there and if he was there target they probably would have traded up to get ahead of Tennessee (who should have drafted him).



I'm ok with the Titans not drafting DeCastro, It looks as if Munchak is moving the Titans to more of a passing team then run first, and they were much better pass blocking then run blocking, and with two HOF offensive linemen as coaches, I think they can possibly get a G in the second or possibly even the third that will work out for them. Kenny Britt is looking to be injury prone as well.


----------



## IMPULSE

JM said:


> I'm thinking now as well, I wonder who Pittsburgh's original target was. They couldn't have anticipated that DeCastro would be available there and if he was there target they probably would have traded up to get ahead of Tennessee (who should have drafted him).


Hightower


----------



## truk83

Sinister Shadows said:


> I'm ok with the Titans not drafting DeCastro, It looks as if Munchak is moving the Titans to more of a passing team then run first, and they were much better pass blocking then run blocking, and with two HOF offensive linemen as coaches, I think they can possibly get a G in the second or possibly even the third that will work out for them. Kenny Britt is looking to be injury prone as well.



Great points. DeCastro wasn't really a need for the Titans. Their offensive line is solid, and I would say better than most in the AFC. As a dedicated Steelers fan I would have to say that landing DeCastro was a huge deal, and he is great in pass blocking, and not just a run blocking schemed Guard. This gives the Steelers depth, and youth at this position. At this point I wouldn't be opposed to them picking up Johnathan Martin (T) from Stanford in the 2nd round today if he should fall.

Which brings me to my next point. I think early in this second round we will see a solid bit of offensive linemen go. This will probably lead to a strong portion of this round going to offense in general. This is where the Steelers get their star Nose Tackle, or Linebacker. I would lean more towards linebacker only because they typically go after that position at this point in the draft. Second round picks are literally hit, or miss. Fans would argue, and say that we drafted Jason Worilds last draft, we don't need another linebacker. I simply say, yes we do.

This is a 3-4 defense that thrives at getting to the QB. Worilds has shown very little upside imo, and I would argue that he still has another year to prove himself. In this case alone I would take a Linebacker. You always need a pass rusher, and it never gets old. There has to be enough stars to take out the QB in the 3-4, and most are typically playing the linebacker position. I hardly doubt they will find a Bruce Smith type 3-4 Defensive End like the Bills did. They need linebackers.


----------



## Tim Legend

:lmao... Goodell is getting more heat than vickie Guerrero...well maybe not but cant say it isn't deserved...


----------



## Aid

Bears got Alshon Jeffery in the second round. Bears now have two big receivers. Finally!


----------



## B-Dawg

With the way the Illini are flying off of the board, you'd think they were a decent team.


----------



## Irish Jet

Stephen Hill. LOVE that pick.


----------



## B-Dawg

dem straight line routes


----------



## Aid

WWF said:


> With the way the Illini are flying off of the board, you'd think they were a decent team.


Yeah. Rather unexpected for a team that won only 7 games. 

I do like the Jets getting Hill. They need another WR unless they are going run happy, but even then, Hill is use to playing on a run happy team at Tech.


----------



## Mikey Damage

three teams with teh most players off the board (4): Alabama, Stanford, Illinois.

ZOOKED.

Illinois: 4 players drafted. Rest of the Big Ten conf: 2.

ZOOKED.


7 wins. ZOOKED.


----------



## Irish Jet

WWF said:


> dem straight line routes


Joke all you want, that's really what we need, plus when you factor in his blocking ability he's really tailor made for our offense. Sanchez missed Braylon Edwards badly this season, that deep outlet was so painfully required for our offense to function.


----------



## MrMister

Jets can only be successful with a balanced attack; needs play action to hit wide open players. They also have no deep threat. If Hill has good speed, then yeah it's a good pick. Jets WR are sooooo sloooooow.


----------



## El Conquistador

What ever happened to Jared Crick from Nebraska? Wasn't he touted as a top 10 pick prior to the start of the year?


----------



## Mikey Damage

Pats fans:

Tavon Wilson is a very smart player. Not the most gifted physically, though. He's tough, good instincts. Heady player.

Not sure he can hang with the WRs in the NFL, but being at safety will help mask his weaknesses. He might become a very good safety. But I'm not as high on him as the Pats are.


----------



## -Mystery-

Bengals had a top 10 rush defense last year, could be a real problem if Still plays to potential.


----------



## MrMister

-Mystery- said:


> Bengals had a top 10 rush defense last year, could be a real problem if Still plays to potential.


Bengals have had a good draft so far. Got a good CB, a good G, and now help/depth on the DL.


----------



## -Mystery-

MrMister said:


> Bengals have had a good draft so far. Got a good CB, a good G, and now help/depth on the DL.


Yeah, and I of course don't like it.


----------



## MrMister

Well at least the Browns reached/overpaid on Richardson and Weedon. Not sure what the Ravens have done either.


----------



## -Mystery-

Well, the offensive line for the Steelers is getting some help.


----------



## IMPULSE

MrMister said:


> Well at least the Browns reached/overpaid on Richardson and Weedon. Not sure what the Ravens have done either.


upshaw

adams will defer his signing bonus for a year. makes him a good guy for now. no more SCOTT.


----------



## DH

I'm expecting us to take another 3rd round corner, but that's fine because Gay's gone so our secondary's rather thin. Actually I'm not even sure who our #2 corner is right now ... Lewis? We need help.


----------



## JM

Spence is a small guy. NOT SURE ABOUT THIS ONE GUYZZZ.


----------



## B-Dawg

Spence is a great player, MERC. Good in coverage and making plays in the backfield. Only reason he wasn't picked earlier is because of his slender size. He's got all of the ability necessary, though.


----------



## Notorious

Thanks BOSS for giving me some info about Tavon Wilson. Our secondary needs all the help it can get, 2nd worst pass defense in NFL history last season.

Anyone know anything about Jake Bequette? He's the Pats 3rd round pick, he was a DE at Arkansas.


----------



## JM

I HOPE SO.

I know he comes with a good resume but his size scares me.


----------



## IMPULSE

hooper should give up his cornerback crusade. they drafted two in back to back rounds last year. the only glaring needs is nose tackle and it's usual for the steelers to ignore drafting players where the experts think they need help. 

some people feel spence can be converted to safety so he offers versatility and speed. he needs to put on weight but he isn't foote or farrior slow and defensive players actually develop in the steelers system.


----------



## B-Dawg

I watched every Miami game last season; Spence will be very good. I wanted Carolina to get him, but choosing Kuechly in the 1st + no 3rd rounder rendered that pointless and very difficult.


----------



## Notorious

I didn't notice this when I watched yesterday. :lmao


----------



## Aid

Lots of awkward hugging from Goodell yesterday.


----------



## Svart

Notorious said:


> Thanks BOSS for giving me some info about Tavon Wilson. Our secondary needs all the help it can get, 2nd worst pass defense in NFL history last season.
> 
> Anyone know anything about Jake Bequette? He's the Pats 3rd round pick, he was a DE at Arkansas.


Wilson also recorded 85 tackles, a sack and an interception.


----------



## GOON

Tim Legend said:


> Fuuuuuuuck you Jeff Ireland....so the phins blow a top 10 pick on a 3rd string project with limited upside and huge downside.... Fml
> 
> At least I still have the Bucs as my NFC team because they have a realistic chance to win the division, Miami is playing for 3rd in the division at best with the way they gutted the team this offseason....
> 
> I'll say it again fuuuuckkkka you Steven Ross and fuuuuckkka you Jeff Ireland, you made them completely irrelevant since Parcells left.... Smack my fucking head....


You know nothing about football if you think Tannehill has limited upside.


----------



## Tim Legend

GOON said:


> You know nothing about football if you think Tannehill has limited upside.



:lol....really I know nothing because my opinion of one guy differs from yours....that's a fucking stretch bro... Anyways I saw every damn game He started at Texas a&m and he played pretty good for the most part, but there were times in said games, especially late in games where his judgement and decision making were atrocious, And these were big rivalry type games...forgivable on the college level but not in the bigs where every game is huge. Anyway if you merely consider his physical attributes then yeah his "sky is the fucking limit," but Unfortunatly you have to play with your mind as well especially as quarterback and In that department is where I find his upside to be hazy...that's totally dumbfounded right?..ehh oh wells I think your right I clearly know nothing... :lmao

Edit: irony didn't even see the skip bayless avatar but are you the man himself cause that's sounds like something he would say ...(not about tannehill) but in general...


----------



## TKOK

most people i've heard said he has tremendous upside.

Anyway I'm not sure how the 49ers are going to get James playing time unless they use him in the return game or do some Danny Woodhead stuff.


----------



## MrMister

A ton of players have had tremendous upside and have never realized it. I don't see Tannehill's tremendous upside at all. I think he's about as good as he's going to get.


----------



## Irish Jet

LOL at the media fapping over the Pats draft.

Anyone else who picked Tavon fucking Wilson in the 2nd round would be laughed at.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Tony Romo ranked #91 & Tim Tebow at #95 of NFL Network's Top 100 Players as voted on by the players. How did Tebow make the Top 100? :lmao


----------



## Bogey

Osi trying to get a new contract:
http://http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/story/_/id/7872684/osi-umenyiora-scoffs-new-york-giants-contract-offers

I'm personally getting tired of these contract situations and holdouts that come up. I keep on hearing people say in defense that players can be cut at anytime during these contracts so they try to get bigger/better deals. 

I think that should be the point across all sports. The owners take all the risk in paying these guys. It's not like they're paying them peanuts. You should be set for life with the 10-20 mil you get guaranteed alone. I'd love it if they had this contract structure in the NBA and MLB. Lord knows there's a ton of players just robbing teams with their bloated contracts.

The fact they get a big amount of guaranteed money before playing a game should be enough. I wouldn't have a problem if maybe the first 3 years are guaranteed as well but that should be enough. If the players hate this so much, the players union should have fought for it during the NFL lockout.

There's guaranteed to be more of this nonsense with other veterans and the newly drafted players who've literally done nothing in the NFL.


----------



## Notorious

Wes Welker is doing the same thing in New England.


----------



## Bogey

Welker is probably due a contract more than Osi is. I see the Patriots getting it done and not letting it get out of hand like the deal with Mankins. I think Wes needs the Patriots more than they need him. A lot of the offensive guys in that system are expendable as long as Tom Brady is around.


----------



## Notorious

I agree wholeheartedly with the comment of Welker needs the Patriots more than the Patriots need him.


----------



## RKO920

Apparently Junior Seau committed suicide. RIP.


----------



## MrMister

Pretty shocked at this. He was only 43 and I can't imagine him having life threatening health issues.


----------



## Brye

RIP Junior Seau. Horrible to hear.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Oh man, that's a damn shame. He seemed like a good guy but it's just another example of the public not knowing who they are or what they have going on off the field.

R.I.P.


----------



## tlk23

*The Sports Block May 1st*

Our first reaction to the 2012 NFL Draft
http://chirb.it/Nrb5Kr 

Our reaction to the Vikings Draft and our thoughts on Dale Moss signing with the Green Bay Packers
http://chirb.it/vmK1am

Our favorite and worst draft picks of all-time from our favorite teams and the Redskins taking Kirk Cousins
http://chirb.it/kgmhq5

The NBA and NHL Playoffs
http://chirb.it/dPCGx4

Travis shares some stories from his internship with the Charlotte Bobcats
http://chirb.it/vwAqq1


----------



## Notorious

R.I.P. Junior Seau.


----------



## TKOK

Rest in Peace. Horrible news.


----------



## MrMister

I'm still in shock. I watched all of this guy's long amazing career and it's just...fucked up. He'd be one of the last people I'd think would commit suicide, but Genesis is right. We don't know these people at all. We only see what they want us to see.


----------



## Notorious

Didn't he drive off a cliff or a hill, something like that a couple years ago because he was going through problems with his girlfriend or wife?


----------



## Mikey Damage

man. awful. RIP Junior Seau

I hope this is not an incident involving brain trauma...I worry for the NFL.

I cannot see the sport being the same in 15-20 years...if existing at all.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

R.I.P. to Mr.Seau. The pain that his mother showed really got to me. I hope they are okay.


----------



## X/L/AJ

Now that Hargrove got nailed on that Saints scandal makes me wonder if it wasn't going on in Seattle or if Hargrove is just dirty cuz he is the guy who put that nasty hit on Johhny Knox that took him out. I thought it was a dirty play and things are starting to come to light. The ball was loose but if you watch that hit Hargrove wasn't even going after the ball. I'm glad he is sitting for 8 games.

/end of angry Bears fan rant haha

It is sad to hear about Seau too. He seemed like a true professional. You just never know.


----------



## kobra860

MrMister said:


> I'm still in shock. I watched all of this guy's long amazing career and it's just...fucked up. He'd be one of the last people I'd think would commit suicide, but Genesis is right. We don't know these people at all. We only see what they want us to see.


I don't think it was a suicide. There wasn't a note and the news articles said that he died from a shotgun wound to the chest but they also found a revolver near his body.

Either way it's extremely sad. R.I.P. to Junior Seau.


----------



## sjones8

RIP, Junior.

The more I hear about this story, the more I think about the old-school football veterans that I grew up watching having a difficult time trying to adjust to life after football. Some people can deal with those pressures while others can't. 

It's sad, no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Bushmaster

just arrived home checked my wrestling app and saw this tragic story on it. Im a huge Pats fan and seeing him play was a pleasure. Guy wasnt the youngest but played as hard as anyone. True HOF for his career in San Diego. I am really shocked. Whats worse for me is it wasnt an overdose or anything it was a gunshot to the chest. Guy never had any issue out of NFL really and him going out like that shows he had some demons.


----------



## Aid

R.I.P Junior Seau. It's a shame that a great player like him was never able to win the Superbowl. He deserves to be in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## El Conquistador

T-Sizzle tore his achilles. Ravens are in trouble.


----------



## The Marine

I heard about Seau last night at work. It is sad that this happened. When I was told how, I couldn't think suicide. It just seems unnatural to shoot yourself in the chest. But, either way, he is gone now. 

RIP Junior.


----------



## CamillePunk

Maestro said:


> T-Sizzle tore his achilles. Ravens are in trouble.







Even if he can get back by midseason this is a huge blow. I guess we're gonna find out what some of our younger guys can do. Damn it.


----------



## El Conquistador

There's no way Suggs will be back by week 10. It would be a miracle if he somehow was able to make a comeback in the playoffs but even a timetable like that seems too generous.


----------



## CamillePunk

Well I hope T-Sizzle proves you wrong then.


----------



## MrMister

This is a major injury that takes forever to heal, much less rehab. I don't see how he plays a down of football this season period.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/7885596/terrell-suggs-baltimore-ravens-tears-achilles-tendon-vows-return

Yeah, just saw it this afternoon. :no:

They've had 3 doctors on now that claim a partial tear could allow T to be back by Week 10 or 11 given the proper rehab. Coach Harbaugh said we have the depth to replace him, not his level of production but enough that it doesn't become a gaping hole on the outside. Let's see what the fledgling Ravens have to offer.


----------



## IMPULSE

skull fracture recovery kindle and upshaw. the latter who had his ability as a pass rusher questioned all through out the process and he was really brought in to replace jarrett. upshaw is solid anyway but i don't know what to expect from kindle. 

it only becomes a gaping hole b/c of what offenses do to account for suggs.


----------



## Jinn DMZ

BOSS said:


> man. awful. RIP Junior Seau
> 
> I hope this is not an incident involving brain trauma...I worry for the NFL.
> 
> I cannot see the sport being the same in 15-20 years...if existing at all.


We should all hope and pray that university that's requesting his brain for study doesn't get it from Seau's family. Because you know that no matter what they find, some student there is going to want to pad his future work resume with ANYTHING that could possibly be linked to the NFL and come away looking like a savior if NFL changes rules because of their research.


----------



## Stax Classic

Who knows, Suggs could be back before end season. Adrian Peterson is already out running Joe Webb, and he had surgery 4 months ago.


----------



## CamillePunk

IMPULSE said:


> skull fracture recovery kindle and upshaw. the latter who had his ability as a pass rusher questioned all through out the process and he was really brought in to replace jarrett. upshaw is solid anyway but i don't know what to expect from kindle.
> 
> it only becomes a gaping hole b/c of what offenses do to account for suggs.


Uhm, Paul Kruger? 5.5 sacks last season despite not being a starter, I'm a fan.


----------



## Jinn DMZ

Tomlinson says he's "95% retired". I guess the other 5% is the unlikely event Hell freezes over and someone with a winning record actually throws him an offer.


----------



## Notorious

I don't see the point in the Pats signing Joseph Addai.

I'd much rather have Danny Woodhead or Stevan Ridley starting at RB.

Or even better, how about we should've re-signed Law Firm?


----------



## MrMister

I bet Ridley is the guy and Addai is there for insurance. Too bad the insurance is an oft injured probably washed up RB.


----------



## B-Dawg

Their running game would be laughable regardless of which of those players were starting at RB.


----------



## MrMister

It's not like they need to run much anyway.


----------



## Notorious

BJE never fumbles though. :side:

Besides, Ridley isn't that bad, I think he'll most likely be the starting RB if he's fixed his fumbling issues.

But doesn't matter because DAT PASS GAME. GRONK, Hernandez, Lloyd, Branch, Ochocinco, Gonzalez, Stallworth, once he stops being a bitch, Welker. Brady has too many options now. Although I think either Ocho or Stallworth will get cut before the season starts.


----------



## Jinn DMZ

MrMister said:


> It's not like they need to run much anyway.


Yeah, no kidding. The Pats aren't exactly a team engineered for ground and pound excellence, so I have no idea why they are getting so much shit for that signing. If it were the Jets or Chiefs making that signing, I would agree, but with the receiver corps Brady has next season, I can't think of a single reason to run the ball.


----------



## Notorious

And I can't think of a single reason to sign Joseph Addai.


----------



## Jinn DMZ

Best cap fit maybe? Veteran experience? Addai's career best is only a little over 1,000 yards in a season, so NE was hardly going for broke signing him.


----------



## MrMister

Notorious be more concerned with Matt Light's retirement. Hopefully the Pats have someone to replace him.


----------



## Notorious

Matt Light will be missed, heard rumors that Logan Mankins might retire too.

We have one of the deepest O-Lines in the NFL though so I think we'll do the best we can at replacing him. I doubt we'll get someone as good as him though.


----------



## JM

Did anyone else see Terrell Owens is on Dr. Phil tomorrow with all his baby mommys :lmao :lmao


----------



## Notorious

Oh my god. :lmao


----------



## MrMister

Gitcha popcohn readeh.


----------



## Notorious

I wonder if he'll cry for Dr. Phil like he cried for Romo.


----------



## Aid

:lmao TO on Dr. Phil is perfect television in the making.


----------



## Jinn DMZ

"That's my EX GIRLFRIEND. *sniff sniff* That's my baby's MOMMA. *sniff sniff* And when you try to make me pay child support, it's really UNFAIR. We lost as a COUPLE."


----------



## Notorious

Bucs traded Kellen Winslow to the Seahawks for a future draft pick. And then used the roster spot to sign Dallas Clark.

Winslow is just another target for the future GOAT, THE FUTURE Tarvaris Jackson.


----------



## Magic

Clark is pretty washed up, I doubt he'll be able to replace Winslow's production.


----------



## MrMister

Winslow is kinda a bust at this point. I agree they didn't upgrade at TE though.


----------



## Stax Classic

> Former Bengals linebacker Nate Webster was sentenced Wednesday in Ohio to 12 years in prison for having sex with the underage teen daughter of a former assistant coach for the Cincinnati team.


Not sure why the coach would let his daughter near players on the team.


----------



## Bushmaster

just saw the Pats gave Gronk a 6 year extension. i think its awesome but i would love that they are able to keep Aaron Hernandez too.


----------



## Notorious

SoupMan Prime said:


> just saw the Pats gave Gronk a 6 year extension. i think its awesome but i would love that they are able to keep Aaron Hernandez too.


:mark: :mark:

Have we re-signed Welker yet or is he still holding out?

Sad to see Ocho get cut but he was classy on his way out, in his "farewell tweet" he thanked the Patriot fans, said we were fucking awesome. If Ocho doesn't find a team, I think he can easily get a job as an analyst.


----------



## MrMister

85 wouldn't be good at it I don't think. He's just not a bright man. Cris Carter has a job as an analyst and he's awful at it too, so maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Notorious

ESPN will hire him. They hire anybody.

Him and Skip Bayless have some type of "rivalry", wouldn't be surprised to see him as one of the guys on First Take.


----------



## MrMister

Ok, playing off Skip, I could see him doing pretty well.


----------



## Stax Classic

None of the WR are any good at analyzing. What the heck do they have to do other than memorize routes? QB's, blockers like OL, and defenders are the only one's that really need to think, and the further away from the ball snap you are, generally the dumber.


----------



## Notorious

Are there any WR analysts besides Irvin & Cris Carter?

Edit: And Keyshawn Johnson too.


----------



## MrMister

Jerry Rice just started up recently. He's got the most potential of them all. Irvin, Carter, and Johnson are all bad. I like Irvin's energy, but I'm obviously biased. I wouldn't say he's good.

I agree with Stacks, that QB's, OL, and most defenders are best qualified to analyze the game. The exception is Warren Sapp. He might the worst.


----------



## Notorious

He annoys the hell out of me.

I like the CBS analyst crew the most but that may be biased since I end up watching their games the most.


----------



## Joel Anthony

:mark::mark: DAT OCHOCINCO!! :mark::mark:

Hopefully he finds new life at home, but I'm not counting on anything spectacular. I'm more excited for the young core of Bess/Gates/Hartline. Chad just needs to be a good vet/leader for them... lulz.


----------



## Notorious

Ocho will probably have a better season then he last year. He didn't really get thrown too that much in New England since he was playing with GRONK, Hernandez, Welker and Branch.

This year with those 4 guys plus Brandon Lloyd, Ocho would've barely played for the Pats.


----------



## MrMister

85 needed more looks than Branch. He just never understood that offense like I said all season long. I thought at some point he would get it, but he never did. Plus he dropped some passes that would've been big plays. That surely put him in Brady's doghouse.


----------



## Notorious

I think Julian Edelman got more receptions than Ocho last year.

My initial opinion was that Ocho was gonna start off slow but as the year progressed, Brady would trust him more and he'd get more passes but that never happened. He got thrown to more at the beginning of the season than the end.


----------



## MrMister

Brandon Lloyd is an upgrade at this point anyway.


----------



## Notorious

Well of course.

We finally have a deep threat, something we haven't had since Randy Moss.

Our offense will be great like it always is, my big question mark is the defense. Had the 2nd worst pass defense of all-time last year, run defense was ok but if the Patriots have the #20 defense I'll feel like it's a job well done. That's how awful the defense has been in the past couple of years.


----------



## Aid

Joel Anthony said:


> :mark::mark: DAT OCHOCINCO!! :mark::mark:
> 
> Hopefully he finds new life at home, but I'm not counting on anything spectacular. I'm more excited for the young core of Bess/Gates/Hartline. Chad just needs to be a good vet/leader for them... lulz.


Chad just needs to be Chad. If anything, he'll make Hard Knocks more entertaining this year. I think Ochocinco will have a decent bounceback. I'm not expecting him to return to his old numbers or to replace Marshall's, but Maimi needs someone to catch the ball, and hopefully Chad can help with that.


----------



## Stax Classic

Chad bought his jersey number from the 7th round pick who's gonna take his job.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Thinking that B.J. Cunningham has more upside than Rishard but both are nice late round picks.


----------



## Stax Classic

I spent 2 years watching Rishard light it up, so I may be biased


----------



## Joel Anthony

I hope he's as good as I've heard. 

Reports are that Chad looked really good today.


----------



## Von Doom

I still think we've got a long way to go towards being Superbowl winners, we'll be contenders this year you'd think, maybe not winners.

Regardless, I'm glad I got odds of 80/1 for us winning the Superbowl, they've absolutely plummeted (as you'd expect) since we signed GOAT, I mean, Manning!


----------



## IMPULSE

ED REED isn't at the mandatory mini camp and his coach doesn't know why.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Joel Anthony said:


> Thinking that B.J. Cunningham has more upside than Rishard but both are nice late round picks.


I'm a MSU fan so I've had the pleasure of watching Cunningham play the past few years. Guy doesn't have great speed, but he can catch the ball well and make some difficult catches in traffic. It'll take a bit for him to adjust to the NFL game (since it usually does for receivers) but just as he did in college, I'd expect him to improve each and every year. He really stepped it up as the #1 guy this past season. At least I hope he does. It'd be nice to see one of MSU's best receivers in it's history pan out as a late round pick.


----------



## Aid

How do you think the Lions are going to do this upcoming season Perfect Poster? It's always a pleasure watching Stafford and Johnson, but I'm not liking the recent arrests from just about the entire 2011 Lions draft class and how it can affect the team. I think Suh will do better this year. I don't think Detroit will win the division but I still think Lions will get to the playoffs again though.


----------



## MrMister

I think Detroit regresses a bit. Chicago and GB are also just plain better.

LaDainian Tomlinson will retire after doing the one day contract bit with San Diego.

I guess he's the top RB of his generation, but there weren't that many great RB's in his time. I count Faulk before him, but if Faulk counts along with him, give me Faulk easily. Tomlinson is still easily a Hall of Famer, but I was never amazed or in awe of the guy.


----------



## RyanPelley

I'd take Edgerrin James, pre injury, over LT. Going to miss him crying in post game press conferences.


----------



## Notorious

I don't think LT is the same generation as Marshall Faulk.

The top RB's of LT's generation IMO are him, Edgerrin James, Shaun Alexander, Larry Johnson, Brian Westbrook & Steven Jackson.

And no I would not take pre-injury Edgerrin James over LT. I'd take pre-injury Shaun Alexander over Edgerrin James.


----------



## MrMister

I guess throw in Priest Holmes and Ricky Williams. So yeah Tomlinson is better than all those guys. No wonder this league went pass happy.

LOL I remember some dude argued that both Tomlinson and Alexander were better than EMMITT SMITH. I was incredulous then, and just laugh now.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah forgot about those guys. Could also throw in Clinton Portis or Willis McGahee.

But no LT & Shaun Alexander are not better than Emmitt, that's ridiculous to think :lmao

RB's are worse now than they were during LT's prime days IMO.


----------



## IMPULSE

i met priest holmes. i went to school with one of his kids, this was when he was stuck on the ravens.


----------



## El Conquistador

Eddie George was my favorite back, despite having a short shelf-life.


----------



## MrMister

Forgot about George. He was a great warhorse in his day.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

So Pacman has to pay $11 million for that club shooting. It begs the question. Does Pacman even have $11, let alone $11 million.


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

So Pacman has to pay $11 million for that club shooting. It begs the question. Does Pacman even have $11, let alone $11 million.


----------



## Stax Classic

Hey, let's revisit the draft day trade where the Chargers traded the rights to Vick for LT and and drafted Brees anyways :lmao


----------



## MrMister

ItsWhatIdo said:


> So Pacman has to pay $11 million for that club shooting. It begs the question. Does Pacman even have $11, let alone $11 million.


Yeah it's the old saying "you can't squeeze blood out of a turnip". Now way he has 11 million.


----------



## Stax Classic

His attorney says he can't pay because first paycheck isn't until September, and that his entire yearly earnings isn't that much.


----------



## Stax Classic

Percy Harvin requests a trade.


----------



## Realdonnyv

The Dolphins need to call the Vikings asap. Percy Harvin is the kind of guy they need(minus the drugs and stuff).

I would argue that bigger and faster defensive players leads to injuries which is wearing on current RBs. Most RBs are only lasting 4-5 years now, some less. LT is not better than Emmitt Smith, but LT was phenomenal.


----------



## Stax Classic

Should have just resigned Tedd Ginn then, same guy, oh look, the Vikings have Ginn too.


----------



## MrMister

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nfl-s...jacobs-fan-gets-3-36-back-061716774--nfl.html

Dammit I can't dislike Brandon Jacobs anymore. Actually I really respect the guy a ton after reading that. Plus he's not a Giant anymore.:side:


----------



## Notorious

That was a nice thing of him to do.

Still hate him though.


----------



## TKOK

anybody watching the top 100 players of 2012?


----------



## TomahawkJock

Chiefs had a very good offseason IMO.


----------



## Von Doom

Signed up for a yearly subscription to NFL Magazine back before Christmas, nearly 7 months and about as many issues later, I get a letter through the post informing me that there will be no more publications, and they had the decency to put in a cheque refunding me my full subscription fee, around £40! Not too shabby, can buy Everton's new away shirt now


----------



## Notorious

I have a feeling the Pats D will be even worse this year but oh well. Offense wins championships.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Notorious said:


> I have a feeling the Pats D will be even worse this year but oh well. Offense wins championships.


The Giants tend to disagree.


----------



## MrMister

He's not wrong. The Pats offense did win the AFC Championship.:side:


----------



## TomahawkJock

MrMister said:


> He's not wrong. The Pats offense did win the AFC Championship.:side:


Lee Evans and was it Billy Cundiff? They won the AFC Championship for the Pats.


----------



## Notorious

Our offense was just as bad as the defense in the 4th quarter of the Super Bowl. Maybe even worse. So many dropped passes.



Sterling Moore ripped the ball out of Lee Evans hands, don't try to discredit the Pats D. :kobe
Oh and Cundiff :lmao Even if he hit that FG, that game would've went to OT and there's no guarantee the Ravens would've won.


----------



## MrMister

TomahawkJock said:


> Lee Evans and was it Billy Cundiff? They won the AFC Championship for the Pats.


It's not like Evans pulled a Jackie Smith. That drop, in which a defender knocked it out of his hands, is gonna be whined about for years isn't it. I guess I'd do the same if I was a Ravens fan though. 

At any rate, I was joking. Notorious has a bit going where he says "offense wins championships". The AFC and NFC Championship are essentially meaningless unless you win the Super Bowl.


----------



## Notorious

I'm not the only one.

The Pats organization obviously believes this as well.


----------



## Shock

Is everyone ready to see a top-10 Packers defense in 2012? :hb


----------



## truk83

Shock said:


> Is everyone ready to see a top-10 Packers defense in 2012? :hb


 I'm not so certain about that. The Lions, and Bears offense will certainly be much better this season. That's four games right there that may hinder the defense. Don't get me wrong, the Packers have names on the defensive side of the ball, but it's all about the offense in Green Bay.


----------



## Stax Classic

Berman and Dilfer to call MNF? :cuss:


----------



## MrMister

Are you serious?!

Wow, I actually want Gruden over those two. No Jaws? Awful.


----------



## Near™

NFL released their top 100 list and I am not very fond of it. It, of course, is Quarterback heavy is they are the main focus. Although I was happy to see Megatron at 3 and Revis at 5. Here is the link to the *NFL's Top 100 of 2012*.


----------



## Notorious

The lack of Tarvaris Jackson on that list is disturbing.

Also, GRONK should've been in the top 20 at least. Patrick Willis should've been ahead of every defensive player. Also feel like Suggs should've been higher than Ngata. Great to see Logan Mankins getting some love on the list as well.


----------



## MrMister

I don't really have much of a problem with that top 20. Ngata is arguably the best defender in the league, playing the toughest position. Ngata is actually more crucial to that defense than Suggs. He makes it possible for everyone else to make plays. Hard to compare a NT to a CB though. Revis being the top defender is fine. 

WARE

Graham > GRONK too so they got that right. Both are awesome though.

Cruz is a bit too high. Hester is only great as a returner and he's the best ever there probably; top 3 for sure. They have him as WR.

EARL THOMAS

I'm sure there are some omissions I'm missing since I just have it a cursory once over, but it seemed alright to me. Could've been worse.

Second time looking over it, Peppers > Pierre-Paul. But they're close together so it's not terrible.


----------



## Magic

Manning doesn't play a season and somehow is still 50. :lmao


----------



## TomahawkJock

Where is Dwayne Bowe on this list? He missed the cut? Damn. I dont really agree with that one. Maybe Im just biased.


----------



## TKOK

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Berman and Dilfer to call MNF? :cuss:


My two least favorite personalities on espn. Gruden,Jaws and Terico were a good crew imo. Berman's annoying as hell.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/07/01/aldon-smith-stabbed-49ers-minor-injuries_n_1641255.html?ref=topbar

Aldon Smith shanked. There's a certain Niners fan that I KNOW is somewhere screaming.


----------



## Perfect Poster

I believe it's Tirico and Gruden in the booth for MNF.


----------



## Irish Jet

No Mangold or D'Brick yet we have fucking Tebow there?

Fuck that list.


----------



## Stax Classic

Arbiter rules against the Saints/NFL in saying that the CBA allows a player to be franchised tagged only 3 times by one team. It was ruled that Brees' tag in SD and again this off season, mean he can only be tagged once more in his career, not twice more by the Saints as argued.


----------



## TKOK

How the hell is are Tebow and Romo even close to each other. Romo's a much better qb.


----------



## Joel Anthony

Berman and Dilfer to call a game.... 

It's almost like Dennis Miller declined a one night deal to call the game with Tony Kornheiser and they thought "let's go with the next best thing"


----------



## TKOK

so are they just calling the doubleheader? or is it full time?


----------



## CamillePunk

lol @ Tebow being on the list.

Nice to see a good amount of Ravens representation near the top. Agreed with Ngata being our best defensive player. Crazy athletic for a big man.


----------



## Notorious

GRONK got bitches fighting for him on this dating show. Such a Patriot.


----------



## MrMister

Why are you watching a dating show Notorious


----------



## Notorious

I turned on my TV and the channel was Fox and I saw GRONK so of course I watched.


----------



## BruiserKC

17 days until first teams report to training camp. 

60 days now until the first game of the 2012 season. 

Football is almost here, and me happy.


----------



## MrMister

What's your team Bruiser?


----------



## TKOK

isn't it only like 3 weeks until preseason?


----------



## MrMister

Dallas plays their first pre-season game on Aug 13, so it's a bit more than three weeks away.

Not sure when that Hall of Game will be played but it's usually before most of the other teams start up.

But yeah, it's right around the corner. SOON


----------



## Stax Classic

I always assumed Bruiser was a KC guy from his username, but I bet Minny :side:


----------



## MrMister

I do too (assume he's a Chiefs fan), but you never know with this place.

I got Dallas going 4-12; schedule is brutal. Prove me wrong Cowboys.


----------



## Stax Classic

Man, I hope the Vikings go 6-10, 7-9 area next year. With our luck, we'll be back at first pick. We aren't gonna win any division games, that's for sure. Only losses out of division being SF, Tennessee, and Houston?


----------



## Humph

Think we're gonna struggle to get 4 wins next season (Bucs)


----------



## BruiserKC

MrMister said:


> I do too (assume he's a Chiefs fan), but you never know with this place.
> 
> I got Dallas going 4-12; schedule is brutal. Prove me wrong Cowboys.


Da Bears. Been one for many years. I see the Bears going 9-7 or 10-6, provided that Cutler and Forte can each go a full season staying healthy. I keep hoping that everyone will pull their heads out of their asses and get a long-term deal done for Forte so he can get to camp. Lovie has to get them to the playoffs this year or he's out the door, that's for sure. 

http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/post/_/id/60114/nfl-training-camp-dates-locations

Lists start dates of training camps. Eagles camp opens first, July 22 for the rookies.


----------



## Maveo

The Seattle Seahawks are going to make the playoffs folks.


----------



## Notorious

Maveo said:


> The Seattle Seahawks are going to make the playoffs folks.


Of course they will T-JAX leading them to the promise land.


----------



## Humph

Tebow behind Gabbart :lmao
Romo > Cutler, I'd say Rivers is a better Qb than big ben as well


----------



## TKOK

I'd probably switch Romo and Cutler.


----------



## Stax Classic

Maveo said:


> The Seattle Seahawks are going to make the playoffs folks.


That's not saying much, the Niners aren't established, the Rams suck, and the Cardinals still have no QB.


----------



## Notorious

LOL at Schaub being better than Newton & Stafford.
LOL at Cutler being a top 10 QB.
LOL at no Tarvaris Jackson.


----------



## Stax Classic

At least he has Colin Kaepernick in his top 4 :


----------



## Maveo

Flynn will start, I do not want to spend another season with TJax. We got a great o-line, top 10 defense, and a very promising offense. All the pieces are in place for us to make it to the post-season.


----------



## Notorious

T-Jax > Flynn.

T-Jax reminds me of a young black Tom Brady. I just sense greatness with him.


----------



## Maveo

He could become Michael Vick if he actually improves his game in the pocket and doesn't make stupid throws. Has a lot of work to do if he wants to become an established quarterback.

EDIT: Flynn learned under Rodgers while TJax learned from Favre for a bit. Let's see how training camp goes.


----------



## Irish Jet

Tarvaris Jackson is an absolutely awful quarterback.


----------



## Notorious

Hater.


----------



## Magic

LOL @ Flacco at number 9.


----------



## Maveo

@KingSlayer: Nice to know there's someone from BC besides Alim.

AFC East

1. Patriots (Bye)
2. Bills
3. Jets
4. Dolphins

AFC North

1. Ravens (Division Winners)
2. Steelers
3. Bengals
4. Browns

AFC South

1. Texans (Bye)
2. Titans (Wild-Card)
3. Jaguars
4. Colts

AFC West

1. Broncos (Division Winners) 
2. Chargers
3. Chiefs
4. Raiders

NFC East

1. Eagles (Division Winners)
2. Cowboys 
3. Redskins (Great Young team who can make a strong push)
4. Giants (Only two targets on offense and a decent defense)

NFC North

1. Packers (Bye)
2. Bears (Wild-Card)
3. Lions
4. Vikings

NFC South

1. Saints (Bye)
2. Panthers
3. Falcons
4. Buccaneers 

NFC West

1. DEM SEAHAWKS PULL THROUGH YA! (Division Winners)
2. 49ers (Wild-Card)
3. Cardinals
4. Rams


----------



## Notorious

I think the Panthers are gonna win the NFC South, I think they're gonna have a breakout year.


----------



## Maveo

They have a great running game with the RB Depth, they still need a 2nd WR to take the pressure off of Smith (Owens, Burress, Edwards) other then that they are fine.


----------



## MrMister

Notorious I'm calling Tjax Young Black Tom Brady from now on.


----------



## B-Dawg

Notorious said:


> LOL at Schaub being better than Newton & Stafford.
> LOL at Cutler being a top 10 QB.
> LOL at no Tarvaris Jackson.


Jaws said it was because of Cam and Stafford's inexperience. They just need to be able to continue their play and they will be top 10.



Maveo said:


> They have a great running game with the RB Depth, they still need a 2nd WR to take the pressure off of Smith (Owens, Burress, Edwards) other then that they are fine.


I disagree. He faired extremely well last season with no big name WR opposite him. LaFell played well in thr #2 role, and I think that the offense has so many weapons (especially in the run game) that Play Action can kill the defense. 

David Gettis was supposed to be the #2 WR before he tore his ACL in training camp last season, and missed the entire year. We'll see if he can reclaim that spot. Ha has a very solid rookie season, with Jimmy Clausen as his QB (37 REC/508 YD/3 TD).


----------



## Humph

Agreed with Giants not doing great this year, they don't really have an amazing team but they're clutch as fuck.


----------



## B-Dawg

They've got the most difficult schedule in the league, as well.


----------



## TKOK

didn't they have one of the most diffacult ones last year too?


----------



## Realdonnyv

Adrian Peterson arrested.......for resisting arrest?

AFC East
1-Patriots(Bye)
2-Bills
3-Dolphins
4-Jets

AFC North
1-Ravens
2-Steelers(WC)
3-Bengals
4-Browns

AFC South
1-Texans(Bye)
2-Titans
3-Jaguars
4-Colts

AFC West
1-Broncos
2-Chargers(Wild card)
3-Chiefs
4-Raiders

NFC East
1-Eagles
2-Cowboys(Wildcard)
3-Giants
4-Redskins

NFC South
1-Falcons
2-Panthers
3-Buccaneers
4-Saints(that's right 4th)

NFC North
1-Bears
2-Packers(Wildcard)
3-Lions
4-Vikings

NFC West
1-Cardinals
2-Seahawks
3-49ers
4-Rams

NFC is a lot tougher to pick than AFC, seems to be more depth in the NFC now.


----------



## TKOK

I'd be shocked if the Cardinals do anything but suck next year.


----------



## Notorious

Browns have my pick for worst record in the league. But that's every year.


----------



## kobra860

Maveo said:


> @KingSlayer: Nice to know there's someone from BC besides Alim.
> 
> AFC East
> 
> 1. Patriots (Bye)
> 2. Bills
> 3. Jets
> 4. Dolphins
> 
> AFC North
> 
> 1. Ravens (Division Winners)
> 2. Steelers
> 3. Bengals
> 4. Browns
> 
> AFC South
> 
> 1. Texans (Bye)
> 2. Titans (Wild-Card)
> 3. Jaguars
> 4. Colts
> 
> AFC West
> 
> 1. Broncos (Division Winners)
> 2. Chargers
> 3. Chiefs
> 4. Raiders
> 
> NFC East
> 
> 1. Eagles (Division Winners)
> 2. Cowboys
> 3. Redskins (Great Young team who can make a strong push)
> 4. Giants (Only two targets on offense and a decent defense)
> 
> NFC North
> 
> 1. Packers (Bye)
> 2. Bears (Wild-Card)
> 3. Lions
> 4. Vikings
> 
> NFC South
> 
> 1. Saints (Bye)
> 2. Panthers
> 3. Falcons
> 4. Buccaneers
> 
> NFC West
> 
> 1. DEM SEAHAWKS PULL THROUGH YA! (Division Winners)
> 2. 49ers (Wild-Card)
> 3. Cardinals
> 4. Rams


Redskins will finish above the Cowboys. lol at the Seahawks winning the division.



Realdonnyv said:


> Adrian Peterson arrested.......for resisting arrest?


Arrested for resisting arrest? How's that for hijinxs?!


----------



## Notorious

Don't ever doubt what Young Black Tom Brady is capable of bruh.


----------



## TKOK

Notorious said:


> Browns have my pick for worst record in the league. But that's every year.


I think one of the Colts/Browns/Dolphins will have it. Browns always suck,Colts are rebuilding, and the best player on the Dolphins is a offensive lineman.


----------



## kobra860

Notorious said:


> Don't ever doubt what Young Black Tom Brady is capable of bruh.


He won't even be starting next year.


----------



## Maveo

The Seahawks have all the pieces to become a force in the NFC. Better team then people think.


----------



## Stax Classic

Adrian Peterson arrested in Houston:


> At closing time, a group of police officers entered the club, and they began instructing the remaining patrons to leave.
> 
> Peterson wanted to get some water before he left, but an officer told Peterson that he needed to leave. Some words apparently were exchanged, but Peterson eventually walked to the exit with one of the club’s bouncers.
> 
> It’s believed that one of the officers then jumped on Peterson’s back from behind and tried to take him down. (Key word: “tried.”) Other officers then joined the fray and completed the arrest.


Damn Longhorns fans!


----------



## TKOK

What the fuck?


----------



## JM

I read an article that said Peterson instigated by pushing an off-duty cop after he had asked him to leave a club for the second time. Who knows. It's a misdemeanour though. Don't expect much to come of it.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

LOL at the guy who posted standings for the AFC West..

For one no fucking way the Chargers will have a better record than KC. We almost took the damn division last year with Our star RB and Safety out and Cassel. Cassel isnt that great but Im fairly certain we would of beat Oakland and Pittsburgh had we had him. Palko blows but we still stayed competitive.


Now we have Hillis to help us out on those 3rd and 1's and goal line situations. Adding Winston already makes us a threat. Imagine the holes that are going to open up for Charles. 

Just cause Denver has Manning there not a shoe in to win the divison. Just shows how people sleep on KC its ok though I like it that way, Can't wait For Hali and Houston to introduce themselves to Manning


----------



## Maveo

WillMark4NewJack said:


> LOL at the guy who posted standings for the AFC West..
> 
> For one no fucking way the Chargers will have a better record than KC. We almost took the damn division last year with Our star RB and Safety out and Cassel. Cassel isnt that great but Im fairly certain we would of beat Oakland and Pittsburgh had we had him. Palko blows but we still stayed competitive.
> 
> 
> Now we have Hillis to help us out on those 3rd and 1's and goal line situations. Adding Winston already makes us a threat. Imagine the holes that are going to open up for Charles.
> 
> Just cause Denver has Manning there not a shoe in to win the divison. Just shows how people sleep on KC its ok though I like it that way, Can't wait For Hali and Houston to introduce themselves to Manning


Chargers > Chiefs


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Maveo said:


> Chargers > Chiefs


Just wondering do you watch football? Or do you listen to ESPN analysts? Cause most of them get a hard on for Rivers even though he constantly is throwing ints and making stupid mistakes


----------



## Maveo

I am Canadian and do not have ESPN. Chargers have a Better QB, RB, WR, and TE. It's my opinion and I stand by it.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Matthews better than Charles......:ti


----------



## MrMister

Mathews and Charles is debatable. Chargers have a better WR than Bowe? QB and TE is clearly SD. I'm not up to speed on Chargers WR's since Jackson left. We'll find out who is better with the season. I'd give the edge to KC if they're healthy.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Not gonna make a case for the WR that speaks for itself, Breaston and Bowe are a great combo. Baldwin is showing signs of being a star WR still gotta alot of work to do see how he does with a full season under his belt. Our D is really underrated.


----------



## MrMister

Agreed on the defense. KC has the clear advantage there if Berry is there. Denver be will improved as well, and who the fuck knows what Oakland will do. Seems kinda wide open to me.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Nice sig to. I hear that so much playing Madden I mute the TV haha


----------



## NewJack's Shank

MrMister said:


> Agreed on the defense. KC has the clear advantage there if Berry is there. Denver be will improved as well, and who the fuck knows what Oakland will do. Seems kinda wide open to me.


Not sure but Im a huge Raider hater but firing Jackson was stupid imo. Seems like the Raiders always getting setback. Firing Bresnahan was the right move not sure what took them so long, He loves that prevent D and that Killed Oakland last season.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

Why does it seem to take forever for football season to start back up? I'm having my Texans withdrawals, lol. 

I think this is going to be a big year for us. CANT WAIT! :BartScott:


----------



## Stax Classic

Matthews is better than Charles, problem is Matthews will miss 6 games to Charles 2.


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Creepy Crawl said:


> Why does it seem to take forever for football season to start back up? I'm having my Texans withdrawals, lol.
> 
> I think this is going to be a big year for us. CANT WAIT! :BartScott:


I feel ya buddy, Almost though hang in there


----------



## Creepy Crawl

WillMark4NewJack said:


> I feel ya buddy, Almost though hang in there


Oh, yeah. I've already started my countdown, lol. Nine more Sundays. My 666 post!


----------



## NewJack's Shank

Creepy Crawl said:


> Oh, yeah. I've already started my countdown, lol. Nine more Sundays. My 666 post!


----------



## TomahawkJock

This season will be a good year for the Chiefs IF Matt Cassel can play good. Thats a big IF. He has the talent around him to do it though.


----------



## Creepy Crawl

WillMark4NewJack said:


>


Love that album! I had that tapestry on my wall all throughout Jr High, and High School. Hell, I still have it somewhere.


----------



## Maveo

I meant that the Core of WR's on the Chargers is better then the Chiefs.


----------



## Realdonnyv

I really think this will be a good year for the Cardinals.

-Improving young d, especially Peterson
-Drafted Floyd to help out Larry Fitz.
-Kevin Kolb doesn't have the shortened offseason and should understand the Cardinals play book better.
-They get Ryan Williams back from injury.

I predict a 10-6 season.


----------



## Joel Anthony

I like how Beanie Wells is progressing in Arizona, this could be a big year for him. 2011 was a breakout year for him already. They should give him the rock more though. D is nice and young. Agree about Kolb and the full off season. Ya'll also lost a lot of REALLY close games last year, should have beat the Giants, beat some good teams, hung with others... should make the playoffs this season.


----------



## rbhayek

Arizona will go 9-7 at best. I see them being very average again. 49ers will rule this division once more. :gun:


----------



## Joel Anthony

They should have been a 9 win team last year after being screwed by refs vs the Giants. Lost a lot of close games, a few to some playoff teams. Beat the Niners. The case can be made that Arizona could have been a 10/11 win team. I think they're on the rise. 

I'm not sold on the Niners that easily mimicking last year's success either. Alex Smith can quickly go back to sucking, yaknow, like the Alex Smith we all know and love. Though he'll probably just be a game manager again this year. Tougher schedule this year than last as well. Lucky to be playing in the weak ass West though.


----------



## Magic

If Kolb is benched then the Cards will go 13-3. :kobe3


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Fuck, now I'm starting to remember the Artist formerly known as UDK is a Colts fan. Taking shots at everyone else's team while his choked on the shaft.

Here to hoping Andrew Luck can find a mouth guard to cover that Beverly Hillbillies grill of his.


----------



## Magic

it's not my fault everyone else's team sucked so much. Maybe if your team had a QB better than Flacco there wouldn't be any shots to take.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

#9 Ranked QB in the League by the Connoisseur of Quarterbacks. Not too shabby.


----------



## Notorious

LOLCOLTS.
LOLRAVENS.


----------



## Stax Classic

LOLANYONEBUTTHEVIKES


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Notorious said:


> LOLCOLTS.
> LOLRAVENS.


:lmao: A dropped pass got you into the Super Bowl. A dropped pass lost you that same Super Bowl.

Luck can't hold out forever though, right?:bron


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> LOLANYONEBUTTHEVIKES


Fans of cripples resisting arrest shouldn't throw stones. :kobe


----------



## IMPULSE

i enjoyed the talk about the cardiac cards, but nothing will help kolb. he's done and he's no SKELTON.


----------



## Notorious

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :lmao: A dropped pass got you into the Super Bowl. A dropped pass lost you that same Super Bowl.
> 
> Luck can't hold out forever though, right?:bron


LOLYOURKICKERCANTMAKEASIMPLEFIELDGOAL

Oh and that wasn't a dropped pass. IIRC Sterling Moore clearly deflected the ball out of Lee Evans hand. :kobe


----------



## IMPULSE

it's not the kicker's fault he plays for the ravens, actually it is but he can't help that the ravens have awful luck.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Notorious said:


> LOLYOURKICKERCANTMAKEASIMPLEFIELDGOAL
> 
> Oh and that wasn't a dropped pass. IIRC Sterling Moore clearly deflected the ball out of Lee Evans hand. :kobe


:kobe He had the ball, could have gone to the ground & it's a wrap. Instead Lee Evans went Lee Evans. Where's my boy CP to clear all this shit up? Besides, we fucked up Gronk & added another hole in your Super Bowl hopes. 

Ah shit, & now fucking Impulse is here. Damn I love football season.


----------



## Notorious

GRONK getting hurt had nothing to do with the Ravens organization.

Bernard Pollard is the Patriots killer, he takes out one of the Patriots player every time he plays us.

Brady, Welker, GRONK, the list will continue to grow.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Ya'll gotta chill. The man in my sig gonna lead the Lions to their first Super Bowl win. Book it.

EDIT: As long as they have enough guys that don't get DUIs and can stay on the field 8*D


----------



## MrMister

Pfft, none of this matters. Young Black Tom Brady will rule the NFL this season.


----------



## Stax Classic

If Stafford can take the Lions to the Super Bowl with a broken collar bone, amazing.


----------



## IMPULSE

Genesis 1.0 said:


> :kobe He had the ball, could have gone to the ground & it's a wrap. Instead Lee Evans went Lee Evans. Where's my boy CP to clear all this shit up? Besides, we fucked up Gronk & added another hole in your Super Bowl hopes.
> 
> Ah shit, & now fucking Impulse is here. Damn I love football season.


there will be less steelers talk in the nfl thread this year so you should be happy. 

SKELTON > YOUNG BLACK TOM BRADY > joke of an organization that young black brady plays for. i don't understand the seahawks and their quarterback situation at all.


----------



## Maveo

IMPULSE said:


> there will be less steelers talk in the nfl thread this year so you should be happy.
> 
> SKELTON > YOUNG BLACK TOM BRADY > joke of an organization that young black brady plays for. i don't understand the seahawks and their quarterback situation at all.


Seattle isn't a joke of a organization. You obviously have no football knowledge at all, Seahawks > Cardinals, we will shut lame Cardinal fans like you up. Have fun with two jokes at QB.


----------



## Notorious

:lmao


----------



## IMPULSE

i'm not a cardinals fan but okay. you're making me feel like golden tate at the donut shop.


----------



## Notorious

Guess he isn't a SKELTON fan.


----------



## TKOK

Skelton's like the second best qb in that division.


----------



## Notorious

Nah Young Black Tom Brady, Bradford & Smith are all better.


----------



## IMPULSE

i gave the seahawks a backhanded compliment, i praised Young Black Tom Brady. he'll help flynn in a way rodgers never could.


----------



## TKOK

Young Black Tom Brady ain't even the best qb on his team.

Actually who am I kidding, T-Jax will probably put flynn into a false sense of security, Flynn will have a bad game and then T-Jax will come in and show him how it's done.


----------



## kobra860

What's with this running joke about T Jackson being good? He had worse stats than Rex Grossman. Rex Grossman!


----------



## IMPULSE

Young Black Tom Brady is number one on their depth chart iirc. The Trend Matt Flynn can't sustain greatness like Young Black Tom Brady. 

His talent is misunderstood, something get lost in translations, he also sees the game in a different dimension. I could go on, but you can't comprehend the elements that contribute to him being good.


----------



## MrMister

Jackson is indeed the 1st string QB going into training camp.

Comprehending Young Black Tom Brady's talent is like trying to contemplate infinity.


----------



## Maveo

Flynn will still start

and Skeleton is not the 2nd best in that division.

Smith, Bradford > Skeleton


----------



## Stax Classic

HOLY FUCKING TITFUCKS BATMAN

Drew Brees gets 40 mil guaranteed for this season, 15 mil guaranteed the next, and 5 guaranteed the year after, in his new 5 year 100 million deal. NOLA has an out where they can waive him after any season in a 3 day window.


----------



## Magic

meh, good deal for the Saints. Now they have to cut some players though.


----------



## MrMister

Cut or restructure. They aren't doing anything this season anyway. Might as well pay him a good bulk of the contract now when you're almost guaranteed to lose. Free up money down the line to reload.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Unlike some, I think the Saints will still do fairly well this year even with the instability within management, at least a Wild Card spot.

I expect this to be a Spygate Deal where it motivates & fuels the entire franchise. Will all the vitriol & lawsuits flying, these guys are anything but apologetic & ashamed.


----------



## MrMister

The entire NFC is going to be pretty crazy. I can't remember a time when it was this wide open. I say this only because I don't think GB flirts with going undefeated again.

I just think the teams that were under the Saints smell blood in the water. If NO can fend them all off, I'll be really surprised and have a new found respect for that team.


----------



## Aid

Right off the top of my head, every single team, with maybe the Redskins as the lowest chance, in the NFC East has a chance to win the division or make the wild card spot, The Bears, Packers, and Lions can all fight for first in the NFC North and/or a Wild Card spot, The Falcons, Saints, and Panthers could all possibly win the South, and The Niners, Seahawks, and Cardinals can all compete with each other. Even though I don't feel the Vikings, Rams, or Bucs have a chance, one of them could certainly surprise. My bet is on the Bucs of those three. 

With the NFC altogether, my best prediction for the post season is:

North: Greenbay
South: Carolina
West: Seattle
East: Dallas
Wildcard: Chicago
Wildcard: New Orleans

I feel The Niners, Philly, and NY have the best chances of taking a wildcard after NO and CHI, but it'll be a close race. I also take into account that in the past couple of years, 5 new teams made the playoffs, and 5 didn't make it. So ATL, NY, and SF are 3 of the 5 that could potentially be kicked out because of a strong NFC.

But hey, it's only a prediction. It's still too early to tell right now.


----------



## Notorious

I know this probably can't/won't happen due to scheduling conflicts, but I would much rather if the NFL had an 8-team playoff instead of 6. Never been a fan of teams getting "byes" in the playoffs.


----------



## Aid

I feel an 8 team playoff bracket, 16 total, would be ok in the NFL, but I feel that having half the teams make it in makes it a little too easy to make it to the post season, meaning the 16 regular season games would mean less. I don't like sub .500 teams making it to the post season, and I feel this could increase the chances. But more playoff games isn't a bad thing.

If it were to be a 16 team playoff, Chicago, Arizona, Tennessee, and New York Jets would be the next teams in according to NFL.com last season, so our other matches in the playoffs would be Arizona vs. Greenbay, Chicago vs. San Francisco, Tennesse vs. Baltimore, and New York vs. New England. 

I suppose that could potentially have changed the outcome of the playoffs. Arizona was getting hot, but Green Bay might not have choked due to the bye week against the Giants, potentially going all the way instead. Chicago would have gotten Cutler and Forte back, potentially giving a game to SF, but maybe not. The Titans might have put up a fight, but maybe not, and NE would still beat The Jets again. So it could potentially create a change.


----------



## IMPULSE

you're not supposed to want more berths unless you're a chiefs fan. i'm not sure anyone would get that since it isn't relevant anymore. 

if they added more playoff teams instead of trying to extend the regular season i would be okay with it.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

MrMister said:


> The entire NFC is going to be pretty crazy. I can't remember a time when it was this wide open. I say this only because I don't think GB flirts with going undefeated again.
> 
> I just think the teams that were under the Saints smell blood in the water. If NO can fend them all off, I'll be really surprised and have a new found respect for that team.


Oh yeah, it will be wide open but I still say the Saints foundation remains in tact enough for them to still make the playoffs, at the very least a Wild Card. We're not talking about a 5 or 6 win team here, even with all the suspensions & instability. Drew's a leader & personally, I think he'll be able to fuel his team on all this Bounty Gate shit.

They're angry, defiant, & if directed, this could lead to a good season. If anything, they'll hit harder just to prove they don't need bounties to knock a guy's block off.


----------



## Stax Classic

Watch Vilma get cut, and sue the NFL... again.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

All this time outta work & he's making it rain all over the legal offices of New Orleans. :no:


----------



## MrMister

FORTE signe a 4 yr, 32 mil contract.

This article doesn't have those details, but I read it elsewhere.

http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000...ee-to-fouryear-deal?module=HP11_breaking_news


----------



## Notorious

I wonder if the Pats & Welker will work out on a deal, heard a rumor that he might just play on the franchise tag, but also heard he might holdout. Don't know what to believe.


----------



## Magic

So Bears finally sign the guy that should have been signed long ago? Good job. :kobe


Pats are already screwed. They have to sign Welker(which they probably won't and will leave him on a tag) and then they gotta sign Aaron next year. Aaron is likely going to receive a big contract, possibly bigger than Gronk's, which is really going to handicap them since all their money will be spent on their offense.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Bowe isnt gonna hold out if he doesn't get a long term deal will he?


----------



## Notorious

Hernandez will not have a bigger contract than GRONK. :kobe


----------



## MrMister

Isn't all their money spent on offense already? Yeah it is.

As long as they have Brady, the Pats will be ok. Once he's gone, oh shit WHAT DO WE DO NOW?


----------



## Notorious

We'll be alright once Brady retires.

Either we'll sign T-JAX or Ryan fucking Mallett will take over at QB.


----------



## MrMister

Gabbert could be available too.


----------



## Notorious

Oh god no. Worst starting QB in the NFL.


----------



## TKOK

Jaws still ranked him above Tebow though iirc. lol.


----------



## Magic

Notorious said:


> Hernandez will not have a bigger contract than GRONK. :kobe


Hernandez essentially plays wide receive for the Pats, as well as the many other things he does. He's going to have to be paid like a wide receiver and most wide receivers get paid more than Gronk. It's either that or he leaves, as he can easily be the number one option elsewhere.


----------



## MrMister

jfc, you overrate Hernandez. He's not a number 1 option. At all.

He is a very solid 2 or 3 option.


----------



## Magic

Number one option at tight end I mean, not the leading receiver or anything.


----------



## MrMister

Well if he's getting paid WR money, and he's essentially a WR...

But ok, yeah he can be a great starting TE for a good passing attack.


----------



## Magic

I said he's essentially a wide receiver for the PATS, because that's how their offense is run. He's still getting a big contract and if he doesn't he's not going to stay because he could likely get one elsewhere. Unless teams view him as a product of Brady's passing, in which case he might get low-balled.


----------



## MrMister

Regardless, he won't get paid as much as or more than GRONK. That's just crazy talk.


----------



## Notorious

GRONK just got the highest paying contract for a TE ever. Doubt Hernandez gets more than him.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

TomahawkJock said:


> Bowe isnt gonna hold out if he doesn't get a long term deal will he?


No. He'll only be 28 by this year and will make decent money under the franchise tag. He'll get a big deal next off-season with someone.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

NFL Analyst Phil Simms said:


> "Joe is not just good, he's awesome."


http://www.nfl.com/news/story/09000d5d82a8ffc1/article/phil-simms-joe-flacco-awesome-on-ravens-not-just-good

Seems the NFL's brain trust are slowly emerging into sentience. :kobe3


----------



## Magic

he really isn't, but ok. :lmao


----------



## MrMister

You quoted Phil Simms. The guy is a fucking idiot. You're not helping your case.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Tbh Jaws had Flacco in the top 10, but I digress.


----------



## MrMister

Jaws loves the underdog since he was an underdog himself. Plus putting Flacco in the top 10 generates football talk.

Really, outside of Brady, Brees, Peyton, and Rodgers, most of the QBs are pretty interchangeable, Flacco included.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Roethlisberger I'd put up there too. He doesn't have as flashy of numbers but the guy always seems to get it done. ELIte as well.

Tebow too. He'll lead the Jets to a Super Bowl and Skip Bayless' pants will explode.


----------



## MrMister

He's just below that top tier. He might be in a tier by himself below them. His toughness puts him above the rest.

One thing about Flacco though is that he has average to bad receivers. Torrey Smith could emerge, but the rest are pretty much garbage. Boldin's game has fallen off a cliff. So for Flacco to do what he does impresses me.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Perfect Poster said:


> Tbh Jaws had Flacco in the top 10, but I digress.


He had Stafford, who pretty much trumps everything Flacco has including arm strength, at #14. I wouldn't put too much stock into Jaws.

Ben doesn't get the huge numbers, but I consider him elite. I'd much rather have him then say, Peyton, in the big game that's for sure. He's the antithesis of Peyton -- pedestrian numbers, wins big games.


----------



## B-Dawg

Jaws said he put Newton at 15 and Stafford at 14 purely because their inexperience and not being able to know if they'd be able to continue their production from last year.


----------



## MrMister

I like Cam Newton more than any QB in the league. That doesn't mean he's the best...yet. So yeah, I see why Jaws would put him around 15.



Bob the Jobber said:


> He had Stafford, who pretty much trumps everything Flacco has including arm strength, at #14. I wouldn't put too much stock into Jaws.
> 
> Ben doesn't get the huge numbers, but I consider him elite. I'd much rather have him then say, Peyton, in the big game that's for sure. He's the antithesis of Peyton -- pedestrian numbers, wins big games.


God, another Steelers homer.

Wins are a team thing. Offense, defense, and special teams. All three phases. The entire team. Yep, the QB has the greatest influence of all the positions, but he doesn't play defense or special teams. That's 2/3's of the game he can't directly affect.


----------



## Magic

:lmao did that ...... really just say that he would take Big Ben over Peyton.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Why wouldn't he? Peyton's garbage. Even ELIte has more rings than him :troll

But since you guys asked my top 10 today would be

1. Rodgers
2. Brady
3. Brees
4. Roethlisberger
5. Eli
6. Rivers
7. Peyton
8. Stafford (fuck off he'll be top 10 by the end of the year)
9. Romo
10. Ryan


----------



## MrMister

Cam >>>>>>> Stafford


----------



## Bob the Jobber

WWF said:


> Jaws said he put Newton at 15 and Stafford at 14 purely because their inexperience and not being able to know if they'd be able to continue their production from last year.


Stafford has produced at that level whenever he's on the field (albeit, he's been injured a lot). I don't see Stafford not being able to keep it up with Calvin and a Titus Young getting a full off-season, not to mention having one of the most explosive RB's in Best and a good set of TE's.




MrMister said:


> God, another Steelers homer.
> 
> Wins are a team thing. Offense, defense, and special teams. All three phases. The entire team. Yep, the QB has the greatest influence of all the positions, but he doesn't play defense or special teams. That's 2/3's of the game he can't directly affect.


I'm not blinded by my team. You don't believe Ben is an elite level QB? Fine, but don't be so dismissive as to throw the fanboy nonsense so casually. 

Ben has always benefited from a great defense, yet has had one of the most terrible offensive lines for the bulk of his career. The way he can extend plays, shrug off LB's (hi, Suggs) and generally make something out of absolutely nothing is something he doesn't get enough credit for. He's not the prototypical QB and never will be, but he's successful at what he does. 



Kingslayer said:


> :lmao did that ...... really just say that he would take Big Ben over Peyton.


One on Tuesday, twice on Sunday. Peyton wouldn't survive half a season behind that o-line.


----------



## Magic

Peyton has the quickest release in the NFL. Pretty sure he could survive behind anything.


----------



## B-Dawg

MrMister said:


> Cam >>>>>>> Stafford


bama


----------



## MrMister

I already posted where I think Big Ben is a few posts ago. I'm not repeating myself.


----------



## B-Dawg

Ben is a shitty Cam Newton :kobe3


----------



## Magic

Cam is overrated. :bron2


----------



## Perfect Poster

MrMister said:


> Cam >>>>>>> Stafford


:StephenA

Explain yourself.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

MrMister said:


> Cam >>>>>>> Stafford


Too early to call either way.

Cam has a great run game to supplement him, though he is definitely part of that run game. Stafford was required to be the entire offense last year with injuries to their top two RB's. Detroit's leading rusher had under 400 yards for perspective on their musical chair running game. Carolina was top 5, Detroit bottom 5 in rushing. That said, even with Cam's size he'll have to back off his rushing aggression as he ages or he'll fall into that Vick syndrome of missing games every year. He can pull it off when he's young, but those hits take their toll on a career. If you run like a RB you have to keep in mind that RB's hit the wall at age 30 historically. 

Another huge factor going forward is that Steve Smith is already 33 compared to Calvin who is only going to turn 27. Stafford will have a lot more years with his top tier weapon than Cam will, so it hurts Cam's long term looks.


----------



## IMPULSE

big ben is an overrated sack a crap who belongs in the rosetta stone tier. he's not qualified to play quarterback, he's just an arm that has legs and he's FAT. also very emotional. 

SKELTON > peyton and ben. he was 5-1 starter and he's a BOSS.


----------



## TKOK

I'd probably put Ben 6th.


----------



## MrMister

Perfect Poster said:


> :StephenA
> 
> Explain yourself.


I don't need to. Did you see him last year? That's rhetorical because I know you did. If he cuts down on his INTs, he's something we've never seen before. He's a bigger, more intelligent, more driven Mike Vick.



edit: Stafford did what he did on his own? lmao

He has the best WR in the game to throw to. Calvin isn't just the best, he's possibly the best physical talent we've ever seen at WR. Size and speed is unprecedented.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Kingslayer said:


> Peyton has the quickest release in the NFL. Pretty sure he could survive behind anything.


Quick release only helps when guys are open. There's a reason Ben has to do so much dancing.


----------



## IMPULSE

stafford is behind CAM on my list because i know these things. his own teammate called him a china doll therefore he can't be better than cam.

a quarterback who acts like a china doll is gabbert as his pocket collapses as soon as he footsteps.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

MrMister said:


> I don't need to. Did you see him last year? That's rhetorical because I know you did. If he cuts down on his INTs, he's something we've never seen before. He's a bigger, more intelligent, more driven Mike Vick.


With a half decent defense he doesn't have to throw like crazy. It will help cut down his INT's. In the next five years Steve Smith will almost certainly retire, they desperately need a replacement. Shit, for years they couldn't even get a decent #2. Moose was the last one.




MrMister said:


> edit: Stafford did what he did on his own? lmao
> 
> He has the best WR in the game to throw to. Calvin isn't just the best, he's possibly the best physical talent we've ever seen at WR. Size and speed is unprecedented.


And Cam has Steve Smith, who is a top 4 WR. And a running game. This is a cyclical argument.


----------



## MrMister

This isn't to say I don't think Stafford can be great. I used the >>>>> mainly just to troll Perfect Poster. I'm a Stafford believer. I just think Cam can become what Mike Vick never did.


----------



## B-Dawg

Who needs a #2 receiver when you've got a top 5 WR, a great receiving TE, the most versatile QB in the NFL and the best running attack in the NFL? :kobe3


----------



## Perfect Poster

MrMister said:


> I don't need to. Did you see him last year? That's rhetorical because I know you did. If he cuts down on his INTs, he's something we've never seen before. He's a bigger, more intelligent, more driven Mike Vick.


I don't disagree that he won't be special, but Stafford is a much more complete passer already and is only a year older. Cam, while built like a LB, will be much more prone to injury since he's a runner (Ik Stafford has already been hurt twice but those have already been fixed and he really can't injure himself in those spots anymore without breaking it or something). 

Cam could be the best running QB ever, but you don't win games with a running QB. Steve Young is about one of the only guys I can think of that was a good runner and won a SB, and he only won one. Add in the Megatron factor (who helps but isn't nearly the only reason Matt was as good like people think he was), that Matt is still young, and that the type of style he plays would typically allow him to last longer in the NFL, I'll take him over Cam.


----------



## MrMister

Put Calvin with Cam. Who do you want now? Holy shit Calvin and Cam would be amazing.




Bob the Jobber said:


> And Cam has Steve Smith, who is a top 4 WR. And a running game. This is a cyclical argument.


My comment was outside the argument of Cam v Stafford. Merely stating that Stafford had the best WR in the NFL to throw to. Stafford didn't do it all on his own like you said.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

WWF said:


> Who needs a #2 receiver when you've got a top 5 WR, a great receiving TE, the most versatile QB in the NFL and the best running attack in the NFL? :kobe3


Matt Schaub isn't that versatile.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

MrMister said:


> Put Calvin with Cam. Who do you want now? Holy shit Calvin and Cam would be amazing.


I'd much prefer Stafford with Calvin.




Perfect Poster said:


> Cam could be the best running QB ever, but you don't win games with a running QB. Steve Young is about one of the only guys I can think of that was a good runner and won a SB, and he only won one.


To be fair, it's a question of percentages. There haven't been that many running QB's as opposed to more traditional passers. And when you take that small number and actually sort through to the elite QB's of that group, you end with a tiny list. It's not a surprise there aren't many champions from it.




MrMister said:


> My comment was outside the argument of Cam v Stafford. Merely stating that Stafford had the best WR in the NFL to throw to. Stafford didn't do it all on his own like you said.


Yeah, it came off wrong. Meant more that the passing game had to carry the entire team. It's no coincidence however, that with Stafford's first full season with Megatron you have the best WR season since Moss's 2007.


----------



## B-Dawg

Perfect Poster said:


> I don't disagree that he won't be special, but Stafford is a much more complete passer already and is only a year older. Cam, while built like a LB, will be much more prone to injury since he's a runner (Ik Stafford has already been hurt twice but those have already been fixed and he really can't injure himself in those spots anymore without breaking it or something).
> 
> Cam could be the best running QB ever, but you don't win games with a running QB. Steve Young is about one of the only guys I can think of that was a good runner and won a SB, and he only won one. Add in the Megatron factor (who helps but isn't nearly the only reason Matt was as good like people think he was), that Matt is still young, and that the type of style he plays would typically allow him to last longer in the NFL, I'll take him over Cam.


You don't win games with a running QB? Do you know how stupid that sounds? There are rarely and actually great running QBs that are good enough to do so. They're, like I said, rare. Michael Vick is the only other one in the NFL right now. Sure, there's a bunch of mediocre to shit-tier ones like Dennis Dixon or Troy Smith, but you barely ever get and running QBs that are in the upper echelon of Quarterbacking. 



Bob the Jobber said:


> Matt Schaub isn't that versatile.


I see what you did there. Funny man.


----------



## MrMister

Cam isn't just a running QB. He's a dual threat. Steve Young, while he would run, helped win games with his mind and his arm. Cam will do the same. His running will just be that extra fuck you to defenses.


----------



## DH

MrMister said:


> God, another Steelers homer.


:jordan2

Don't worry, I doubt we'll have another Steelers thread. IMP is now a Bengals fan and I'll pretend CJ2K is still elite 8*D



MrMister said:


> edit: Stafford did what he did on his own? lmao
> 
> He has the best WR in the game to throw to. Calvin isn't just the best, he's possibly the best physical talent we've ever seen at WR. Size and speed is unprecedented.


Calvin only accounted for 1600 of Stafford's 5000 yards so I mean. Obviously he helps out all of the other receivers, like when the Saints put like 3 corners on him by the goalline trollololol.


----------



## IMPULSE

No, I thought if I didn't talk about the Steelers the thread would be better off. Unfortunately Steeler fans keep popping up and I've unintentionally pissed off fans of other teams anyway. 

china doll and cam are both young. doesn't matter b/c they could both take a step back or get stuck like ryan.

why would i support the bengals? i rip on them a lot for off the field stuff.


----------



## MrMister

Who are we kidding here?

The future is now and now is the time of Tarvaris Jackson.


----------



## Magic

im a steelers fan.


----------



## B-Dawg

Perfect Poster is just mad because I acquired Miguel Cabrera in Fantasy Baseball and won't trade him to PP. :durant


----------



## Perfect Poster

WWF said:


> You don't win games with a running QB? Do you know how stupid that sounds? There are rarely and actually great running QBs that are good enough to do so. They're, like I said, rare. Michael Vick is the only other one in the NFL right now. Sure, there's a bunch of mediocre to shit-tier ones like Dennis Dixon or Troy Smith, but you barely ever get and running QBs that are in the upper echelon of Quarterbacking.


Let me put it this way, I'd rather have an elite passing QB over a dual threat QB anyday. I know that sounds a bit odd but just look at what Cam and Stafford did last year:

Cam: 643 attempts (passing + rushing) 4756 yds, 35 TDs, 17 TOs
Stafford: 685 attempts, 5116 yds, 41 TDs, 16 TOs

I know that was only one year by both guys and it looks like I'm cherrypicking stats here, but a QBs job is to throw it down the field and be accurate with his passes. The running is a bonus.



MrMister said:


> Cam isn't just a running QB. He's a dual threat. Steve Young, while he would run, helped win games with his mind and his arm. Cam will do the same. His running will just be that extra fuck you to defenses.


But a more precise and accurate thrower can do the same, no?


----------



## IMPULSE

Young Black Tom Brady is going to dominate this thread. He's going to have china doll and laptop fans mad.


----------



## Perfect Poster

MrMister said:


> I used the >>>>> mainly just to troll Perfect Poster.





WWF said:


> Perfect Poster is just mad because I acquired Miguel Cabrera in Fantasy Baseball and won't trade him to PP. :durant


:bron3 LEAVE ME ALONE!


----------



## MrMister

Perfect Poster said:


> Let me put it this way, I'd rather have an elite passing QB over a dual threat QB anyday. I know that sounds a bit odd but just look at what Cam and Stafford did last year:
> 
> Cam: 643 attempts (passing + rushing) 4756 yds, 35 TDs, 17 TOs
> Stafford: 685 attempts, 5116 yds, 41 TDs, 16 TOs
> 
> I know that was only one year by both guys and it looks like I'm cherrypicking stats here, but a QBs job is to throw it down the field and be accurate with his passes. The running is a bonus.
> 
> 
> 
> But a more precise and accurate thrower can do the same, no?


Cam did that as a rookie. Regression is possible, even likely, but he had the greatest rookie season pretty much ever. He's gotta cut down on the turnovers. Cam can improve on his accuracy for sure, but when he does, look the fuck out.

Again, Stafford has a bright future. Cam's potential is greater though. What if he's an elite passer, while also being a legit threat running the ball? Remember, he's going into his second year here.


----------



## Magic

wasn't this the first full year that Stafford played as well? He's been pretty injury prone in the past.


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah, he's a BITCH. Cam's never going to be injury prone, he's 6-5/250 lbs and BLACK, while Stafford is 6-2/230 and WHITE. He's a joke.


----------



## Perfect Poster

I know and realize that, but Staffords really only had 2 seasons himself and is only a year older. I do think both will be up in top 5 territory once the current crop retire, but if I had to choose I'll take the better passer (Stafford himself improved dramatically in his two complete seasons) who's a lower threat of injury due to his style of play (especially now that the Lions have started to address the line some).

EDIT: And how many ******* have done anything worthwhile as QBs? Face it, ol Whiteys rule the QB position.


----------



## B-Dawg

There's more shitty White QBs (CLAUSEN/DELHOMME) than Blacks. :kobe2


----------



## MrMister

Yeah Stafford's playing time has been cut short cause he's WHITE, but he's still been in the NFL longer. That means he's had more time with NFL coaches, and been around the NFL game longer. He's learned more.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Let me see how many blacks I got in my top 10...



Perfect Poster said:


> 1. Rodgers
> 2. Brady
> 3. Brees
> 4. Roethlisberger
> 5. Eli
> 6. Rivers
> 7. Peyton
> 8. Stafford (fuck off he'll be top 10 by the end of the year)
> 9. Romo
> 10. Ryan


Oh right, it's 0. :durant

EDIT: Let's not forget Staff's also smarter than Cam. Matt's wonderlic = 38. Cam's = 21 :bron2


----------



## IMPULSE

how did the falcon make that list?


----------



## Perfect Poster

He was pretty good last year 2/1 TD/INT, 92 QB Rating, went downfield more (due to Julio Jones being there) and he still completed over 61% of his passes. Pretty consistent guy.


----------



## MrMister

Everyone remembers that awful playoff, but yeah, Ryan was pretty good. Supposedly they're passing more this season. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## IMPULSE

i prefer the raven over ryan and that pains me to say


----------



## Bob the Jobber

IMPULSE said:


> i prefer the raven over ryan and that pains me to say


They've both shown flashes but are stuck in conservative offenses. Ryan does have a much, much better receiving corp though.

This year will show what Ryan's capable of.


----------



## Magic

Matt Ryan has already proven to be a better QB than Big Ben.


----------



## DH

The Falcons never throw it downfield. My brother's a Falcons fan and I often sit through Sundays of him bitching about this, especially with the receivers they have. I don't think they had a completion of more than 20 yards against the Giants (granted the Giants played very well). Still though, all of these statistics about how many wins they have based on Turner's carries is pointless since he's FAT and they should be throwing the ball on downs that aren't 3rd down. 

Oh, and Stafford > all. Actually it goes Stafford > Ben > Elite > Cam > all, but whatever. No sense debating who's better between Stafford & Cam because they both had pretty God-like seasons. It's important for both of them to come out this year and deliver the goods.

Edit: Hey IMP the Steelers released Jonathan Scott.


----------



## MrMister

Trade a fuckton to draft Julio Jones. Never throw it downfield. Spare everyone to death. Oh and go for it against the Saints on 4th in your own territory.

FALCONS

They seriously better open up that offense.


----------



## GOON

Perfect Poster said:


> Let me see how many blacks I got in my top 10...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, it's 0. :durant
> 
> EDIT: Let's not forget Staff's also smarter than Cam. Matt's wonderlic = 38. Cam's = 21 :bron2


RG3 will be on that list soon enough. :kobe3


----------



## kobra860

WWF said:


> You don't win games with a running QB? Do you know how stupid that sounds? There are rarely and actually great running QBs that are good enough to do so. They're, like I said, rare. Michael Vick is the only other one in the NFL right now. Sure, there's a bunch of mediocre to shit-tier ones like Dennis Dixon or Troy Smith, but you barely ever get and running QBs that are in the upper echelon of Quarterbacking.


McNabb is one.


----------



## Random045

Perfect Poster said:


> Let me see how many blacks I got in my top 10...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh right, it's 0. :durant
> 
> EDIT: Let's not forget Staff's also smarter than Cam. Matt's wonderlic = 38. Cam's = 21 :bron2


No Michael Vick?


----------



## MrMister

I'm not sure where I'd put Vick. At his best, he's top 5. At his worst he's barely top 20.


----------



## Random045

Kingslayer said:


> Matt Ryan has already proven to be a better QB than Big Ben.


I sure hope you're joking.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Kingslayer said:


> Matt Ryan has already proven to be a better QB than Big Ben.


Surely someone will bite. (Y)


----------



## Magic

Random045 said:


> I sure hope you're joking.


im not. the only thing Big Ben is better than Ryan at is running around like a coward.


----------



## IMPULSE

Gabbert > all. I know the numbers don't support my statement, but he can feel pocket pressure on another plane which makes him special.

Big Ben can speak in more languages than Ryan. He uses Rosetta Stone.


----------



## Random045

Kingslayer said:


> im not. the only thing Big Ben is better than Ryan at is running around like a coward.


Big Ben has 2 Super Bowl rings. I know he had a very good defense when he won those but damn. Matt Ryan over Big Ben? I guess that's your opinion.


----------



## Brye

Cannot wait to see Luke Kuechly play. (Y)


----------



## Magic

Random045 said:


> Big Ben has 2 Super Bowl rings. I know he had a very good defense when he won those but damn. Matt Ryan over Big Ben? I guess that's your opinion.


If Matt Ryan was on the team they would have had 3 superbowls. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

Brye said:


> Cannot wait to see Luke Kuechly play. (Y)


He's gonna be a BOSS.


----------



## Brye

WWF said:


> He's gonna be a BOSS.


Completely agree man. I've been following him forever since I'm a BC fan and we get all the games on TV here. He's wonderful player and he's supposed to be a really good guy off the field. Him plus Beason. :mark:


----------



## B-Dawg

Yeah, he's been the best LB in the country for years and I'm pretty sure he led the nation in tackles the last two. He's got a definite nose for the ball and has fantastic intangibles.


----------



## Maveo

My man Flynn and Baldwin gonna get it done for dem Seahawks this season!


----------



## Notorious

Tarvaris Jackson aka T-JAX aka Young Black Tom Brady > Matt punk bitch Flynn


----------



## Maveo

You wanna fight about it huh???


----------



## Notorious

Us T-JAX supporters don't resort to violence. :kobe3


----------



## Magic

if you're a TJAX supporter then I dont understand why you're insulting him by saying he's the next tom brady.


----------



## Notorious

Not insulting at all, that's huge praise. Insulting him would be comparing him to a ...... like Peyton.


----------



## Magic

well no, comparing him to Peyton would mean he's going to be the best QB of his generation rather than comparing him to Brady who needs an elite defense to win.


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Kingslayer said:


> well no, comparing him to Peyton would mean he's going to be the best QB of his generation rather than comparing him to Brady who needs an elite defense to win.


258 YPG
3 TD's
7 INT's
70.5 QB Rating?

Peyton in his championship postseason. :kg1


----------



## Magic

you're right, stats tell the whole story right? I suppose the fact that Manning lead the 21-3 comeback from the Pats means nothing or that the fact he drove the ball up the field on nearly every drive against the Ravens to get them into field position for all of our scores. Did you even watch the Colts playoff run?:kobe


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Kingslayer said:


> you're right, stats tell the whole story right? I suppose the fact that Manning lead the 21-3 comeback from the Pats means nothing or that the fact he drove the ball up the field on nearly every drive against the Ravens to get them into field position for all of our scores. Did you even watch the Colts playoff run?:kobe


_Our_ scores? You play for the Colts now? 

Yes, and Brady's late game ability made a certain kicker seem almost HoF worthy. :stuff

Funny thing about that "elite defense" remark given that the Indy D only allowed one team to score over 17 points, two under 10 and averaged less than 17 per game that playoff run. Seems you were right about a QB not being able to win the big one with an elite D, but you were just wrong about which one. :artest3


----------



## Magic

No, I'm a Broncos fan.

I almost started crying from laughing so hard that someone just called Colts' defense elite. The only elite player they had to play against was Brady during the superbowl run, it's not like they were going against offensive juggernauts. I suppose someone like you, who apparently relies on stats alone without actually watching the games themselves, wouldn't be able to tell the difference . :kobe


----------



## MrMister

They faced Grossman dude. GROSSMAN


----------



## Bob the Jobber

Kingslayer said:


> No, I'm a Broncos fan.
> 
> I almost started crying from laughing so hard that someone just called Colts' defense elite. The only elite player they had to play against was Brady during the superbowl run, it's not like they were going against offensive juggernauts. I suppose someone like you, who apparently relies on stats alone without actually watching the games themselves, wouldn't be able to tell the difference . :kobe


Indy's defense certainly played at an elite level that playoff run. Chicago? #2 in scoring. Woop woop.

You can try to dress it up however you like, that defense won that title just as much if not more than Peyton.


----------



## Magic

I never said Manning won that title. Teams win superbowls, not individuals. That doesn't mean that the Indy defense had to go against big time offenses like there are now. The only one that they actually went against torched them(the Pats) which isn't very surprising.


----------



## Aid

It's Training Camp Time! ...and Joseph Addai has already been released by The Patriots. The Eagles could potentially be interested in adding Addai to THE Dyanasty, aka Dream Team 2.0.


----------



## Magic

:lmao poor Addai.


----------



## Notorious

YES :mark:


----------



## Aid

Pats also signed Visanthe Shiancoe because they clearly do not have enough TEs in Jake Ballard, Daniel Fells, Rob Gronkowski, Aaron Hernandez, and Tyler Urban. In seems to me that Hernandez could soon be converted into a super hybrid TE/FB/WR/UTIL/FLEX player considering the Pats have two FBs total right now and one is out with an undisclosed illness.


----------



## Notorious

Hernandez played some FB during the playoffs, mostly in the Broncos game and he looked really good so I expect him to see more time at the FB slot this season.


----------



## DH

Not sure why Mike Wallace is holding out. He was good the first half of the season but did almost nothing the second half. Oh well, I have faith in our other receivers.


----------



## Random045

Cowboys gonna win the Super Bowl this season


----------



## Magic

DH said:


> Not sure why Mike Wallace is holding out. He was good the first half of the season but did almost nothing the second half. Oh well, I have faith in our other receivers.


you and other Steeler fans(and MrMR as well) said he was a top 5 wide receiver some point during the season. I'm glad to see all of you are as fickle as ever. :kobe


----------



## B-Dawg

Wallace a top 5 WR? :durant2


----------



## MrMister

There's Calvin and Larry and then there's the next tier. Wallace is in that tier unless he keeps sucking. I'd still put him around 5 or the latter part of the top 10.


----------



## Magic

I'd easily put Andre in that group. just because he was injured last season doesn't mean he suddenly falls out of that elite position.


----------



## MrMister

I assume you mean in the group with Calvin and Larry. Yeah, there's nothing wrong with that. Andre has the skins on the wall no question.


----------



## IMPULSE

magic is ignoring the fact that dh also possesses a curse. he praises people and they fall of like chris johnson.

wallace was a top 5 wide receiver in the first 8 games statistically and was riding six game streak of 100 yards. he fell off in the second half, but brown took off so it's okay.


----------



## MrMister

Brown took off because Wallace was drawing coverage I'm sure. Didn't watch the games but I think that's a safe assumption. You kinda have to account for a guy that had those consecutive 100 yd games.


----------



## B-Dawg

Calvin/Fitz/Andre/Smitty/White > Wallace

I'd also personally take AJ Green over Wallace, but that's my opinion.


----------



## Aid

I'd currently rank the recievers:

1. Calvin Johnson
2. Larry Fitzgerald
3. Andre Johnson
4. Greg Jennings
5. Roddy White
6. Mike Wallace
7. AJ Green
8. Brandon Marshall
9. Julio Jones
10. Dwayne Bowe

Wallace isn't a slouch, and his first three seasons show that, but I don't consider him top 5 just yet.


----------



## Notorious

I'd take Welker over Mike Wallace personally.

Probably in the minority on that one.


----------



## B-Dawg

Aid180 said:


> I'd currently rank the recievers:
> 
> 1. Calvin Johnson
> 2. Larry Fitzgerald
> 3. Andre Johnson
> 4. Greg Jennings
> 5. Roddy White
> 6. Mike Wallace
> 7. AJ Green
> 8. Brandon Marshall
> 9. Julio Jones
> 10. Dwayne Bowe
> 
> Wallace isn't a slouch, and his first three seasons show that, but I don't consider him top 5 just yet.


Please tell me that you just forgot Steve Smith existed, or something.


----------



## MrMister

AJ Green has the potential to be up there with Calvin and Larry. Until he actually performs at that high level he's in the tier just below them...with Wallace.

Steve Smith is definitely top 10 and I don't have a problem with him in people's top 5. The guy's motor never stops.


----------



## IMPULSE

that whole list is awful. jerome simpson is my number one wide receiver b/c he flips.


----------



## Magic

is Julio Jones really that good?


----------



## Aid

WWF said:


> Please tell me that you just forgot Steve Smith existed, or something.


I did actually. Which is a shame I did. I have Smith at 6 on the list behind White and in front of Wallace knocking Bowe to 11.


----------



## Notorious

1. Calvin Johnson
2. Larry Fitzgerald
3. Andre Johnson
4. Greg Jennings
5. Roddy White
6. Steve Smith
7. Wes Welker
8. A.J. Green
9. Mike Wallace
10. Brandon Marshall

@UDK: I wonder that too.


----------



## B-Dawg

Aid180 said:


> I did actually. Which is a shame I did. I have Smith at 6 on the list behind White and in front of Wallace knocking Bowe to 11.


I see. I was half-expecting you to come back and say "He's a product of Cam Newton and really isn't that good" or some shit like that. Glad to see you didn't, and just made a mistake. That phrase is something I'd expect to hear from UDFK.


----------



## MrMister

Product of Cam? Steve Smith owned with JAKE DELHOMME. Surely people know that Smith has been a top 10/top 5 for years.


----------



## Magic

you're a muppet, IMP, as I'd never say something as stupid as that. Steve Smith was one of, if not, the best receivers like 5 years ago.


----------



## B-Dawg

MrMister said:


> Product of Cam? Steve Smith owned with JAKE DELHOMME. Surely people know that Smith has been a top 10/top 5 for years.


Yeah, definitely. He won the triple crown of receiving in the 05-06 season.


----------



## TKOK

if anything he made JAKE DELHOME better than he had any right to be.


----------



## MrMister

And Julio Jones can be that good. I think we'll see a nice season from him this year if Atlanta is really going to pass more and Roddy White continues to draw coverage.


----------



## IMPULSE

why was my name mentioned? i said nothing about smith.

i like david tyree. he's number two on my list mostly b/c my a friend of my who happens to be a ravens fan was praising him like he was deity when tyree was trying to be on the ravens. he also had gum on his helmet.


----------



## Magic

^^^meh, I thought you were WWF. As you're one of the few guys without a sig/avy and WWF had one awhile ago. My response was meant for WWF then I guess.

and by that I mean easily top 3. I'd still put him in my top 10 as that's not really a stretch, he just had a shit QBs after Jake went downhill and CLAUSEN.


----------



## Aid

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> is Julio Jones really that good?







Obviously highlights are highlights and they never focus on negatives, but he has some good hands and great speed. His potential is really high, and I wouldn't be surprised if he did better than Roddy White this year.


----------



## Magic

I forgot you where a Falcons fan. :bron


----------



## B-Dawg

Matt Ryan attempting a pass greater than 20 yards? That video is obviously fake.


----------



## Aid

UnDeFeatedKing said:


> I forgot you where a Falcons fan. :bron


Guilty. Just behind Chicago and Detroit. So I'm probably a tad biased at what I feel Julio can do. I think he was worth his top ten pick. A.J. Green will still be better though. Green is a beast.


----------



## TKOK

MrMister said:


> And Julio Jones can be that good. I think we'll see a nice season from him this year if Atlanta is really going to pass more and Roddy White continues to draw coverage.


they might have to start passing more anyway with Turner declining a bit. only averaged 3.9 ypc last season.


----------



## DH

Julio Jones is actually quite strong. He's good at breaking tackles, and you combine that with his speed and his hands and you've got yourself a great receiver. He struggled a bit with route running early on in the season but once he caught on to the offense he was much better. Considering he almost broke 1000 yards despite injuring his hamstring twice is rather impressive. 

I would put Steve Smith ahead of Roddy White but that's just me. White drops the ball a lot and is a bit of a bitch, whereas Smith is extremely tough.

Edit: @TKOK - He averaged 4.5 actually (which is healthy). Still though, they need to air it out more.


----------



## TKOK

I head somewhere he averaged 3.9. Must have gotten him mixed up with someone else. But still he's going to be 30 next season so he'll start to wear down.


----------



## Aid

Second half of the season Turner averaged 3.7 yards per carry until the last game against Tampa Bay in which he averaged 10.1 yards per carry in that game. So Turner did slow down greatly in the second half, which is probably where you heard the 3.9 number.


----------



## TKOK

Yeah that's it. I was watching some show like Sportsnation and they said it.


----------



## DH

IMPULSE said:


> magic is ignoring the fact that dh also possesses a curse. *he praises people and they fall of like chris johnson.*
> 
> wallace was a top 5 wide receiver in the first 8 games statistically and was riding six game streak of 100 yards. he fell off in the second half, but brown took off so it's okay.


There's still hope for CJ2K ... well not really but I'll pretend he's still decent. I can't even wear my jersey out in public anymore, so upsetting.


----------



## Aid

Did the Eagles really not learn their lesson about the Dream Team jargon from last year? They are now a dynasty? Without winning any Superbowls and having a starting QB that can't stay healthy? Seeing is believing for me with the Eagles this year. I still don't think they will win their own division.


----------



## TomahawkJock

I have high hopes for the Chiefs this year. People are underating them. Only terrible part of their team is their D Line which may be helped with the drafting of Poe. Hopefully he isnt a bust like the rest of our Line. Matt Cassel is average but when he had a good running game in 2010, he put up good numbers behind center.


----------



## Notorious

The Chiefs are my pick to win the AFC West.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Aid180 said:


> Guilty. *Just behind Chicago and Detroit.* So I'm probably a tad biased at what I feel Julio can do. I think he was worth his top ten pick. A.J. Green will still be better though. Green is a beast.




How in the blue hell does that work?


----------



## TomahawkJock

I hate how people are overating the Broncos. The Chiefs roster is far more talented in every way besides QB. My only concern is will Charles, Berry and Moeaki come back just as strong as they were before the ACL tears? They had practically all of last year off so I think they will be pretty healthy come season time.


----------



## Perfect Poster

If SD could get their shit together early in the year they'd cruise. No reason Rivers shouldn't be taking this team to the playoffs consistently. Ik he lost Jackson this year but Mathews has potential as does a receiver who's name I forget.


----------



## Aid

Perfect Poster said:


> How in the blue hell does that work?


I'm from Chicago and my Dad is from Detroit, so I grew up liking teams from both cities. Bears, Lions, Redwings, Bulls, and Tigers. Just when they face each other is when I pull for Chicago. It does get bad when both are vying for the top spot in the division though, but I can't say I don't like the Lions. Plus Johnson and Stafford from Tech and UGA make it even harder for me to hate them.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Robert Meachem? Vincent Brown? But yeah, SD could be good. Need to get rid of Turner though. He's a bonified idiot.


----------



## B-Dawg

TomahawkJock said:


> I hate how people are overating the Broncos. The Chiefs roster is far more talented in every way besides QB. My only concern is will Charles, Berry and Moeaki come back just as strong as they were before the ACL tears? They had practically all of last year off so I think they will be pretty healthy come season time.


It's hard not to though, especially considering what Manning did with a far less talented team in Indianapolis.


----------



## TomahawkJock

I prefer to see how Manning actually does when the season starts. See how he feels after Houston and Hali double team his neck. Chiefs were one of the few teams who actually stopped Tebow. He had eight completions in TWO games against KC. Chiefs have a very underated defense. They stopped Rodgers as well.


----------



## Magic

Less talented team? :kobe Our offense was great.


----------



## Aid

Let's also not forget that a Kyle Orton led Chiefs beat the Packers last year, ending their undefeated streak. I know Mr. Neckbeard is beast, but that's quite a feat for the team. They can definitely surprise and potentially win the division.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Lions were the first team to put a halt to Tebowmania if I remember correctly. bama


----------



## Notorious

I thought the Pats were during the regular season?


----------



## TomahawkJock

But the Chiefs made him look fucking terrible. Plus the Lions beat Tebow so early in his magical season that Tebowmania wasnt even really famous yet. But the Chiefs..damn. Eight completions in two games. I dont think a QB will ever achieve such shit numbers again


----------



## Aid

Lions had the win right before the hype really began. Absolutely destroyed Tebow and the Broncos. Then Tebow Time kicked in the next few weeks after the one week break against the Lions. That's when Tulloch Tebow'd on top of Tebow after sacking him.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Exactly. They avoided the hype and put it to rest early when others failed :durant


----------



## TomahawkJock

Or maybe the Broncos killed Tebowmania with that trade to the Jets :jordan


----------



## B-Dawg

Steve Smith is donating $100,000 to the victims of the Aurora shooting. WHAT A GUY!


----------



## TomahawkJock

I know the Broncos did something too. Not surprising that they did though. They needed to. Smith is a real classy guy, most of the Panthers are pretty classy really.


----------



## TKOK

TomahawkJock said:


> I know the Broncos did something too. Not surprising that they did though. They needed to. Smith is a real classy guy, most of the Panthers are pretty classy really.


I think Peyton visited some of the people in the hospital, i caught some of it on the Sportscenter special.


----------



## Aid

Peyton individually called each injured person in the hospital and chatted with them for about 10 minutes each. Then a lot of Broncos all came in person and met each person there.


----------



## TKOK

That's pretty cool of them considering how many hurt people there were.


----------



## Aid

Yeah. Very class by all the Broncos who participated. I think some of the Nuggets went as well, but I can't confirm it as I've been all NFL news for the past few weeks.


----------



## Notorious

I don't know if the Nuggets visited the victims but I know they wore black headbands during the Summer League to pay tribute to the ones that died.


----------



## Magic

PEYTON THE GOAT.


----------



## El Conquistador

Panthers WR Steve Smith is giving $100,000 to help survivors of the movie-theater shooting in Colorado pay for their medical expenses. - Adam Schefter


----------



## B-Dawg

Maestro said:


> Panthers WR Steve Smith is giving $100,000 to help survivors of the movie-theater shooting in Colorado pay for their medical expenses. - Adam Schefter


I already posted that, LOSER.


----------



## Notorious

So Ochocinco changed his name back to Johnson.

Now his full name is Chad Ochocinco Johnson.

He also says the reason why his run with the Patriots wasn't successful was because he wasn't able to "be himself."

Other news, Antonio Brown signed a 5 year, 42.5M extension with the Steelers and apparently Dwyane Bowe held out of the first day of training camp.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Sigh..I hope the Chiefs re-sign Bowe. Unless Baldwin proves he can be a #1 then letting Bowe go would be bad. Of course star players love to leave Missouri. Just ask Pujols


----------



## MrMister

Browns could be sold and Holmgren out. I wonder he hates Colt McCoy.


----------



## Bushmaster

Watching the news yesterday and them making a big deal bout Brady cliff diving or something lol. They said he is turning 36 in 6 days. it just hit me yesterday if they dont win this year or the next 2 the Pats could be done.being top contenders. 07 and last year still hurt a ton. Im the biggest Brady fan and my gf knows thats lol got me a Jersey for Christmas last year. He could have gone as the greatest ever if it wasnt for this teams defense being so bad and not being able to get off the field. They will do very good this year cuz the Gronk snd Hernandez combo was unstoppable last year and they will only get better seeing the receiving core is alittle better hope Welker comes and plays.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Its hard to believe Tom Brady is almost 36. Doesn't really look it.


----------



## Bushmaster

Yeah for real when they said that yesterday I was shocked. It doesnt feel like he that old. the fucking decade went by so fast, cant believe he has been playing so long for us. Will be the saddest day for me when he calls it quits. He is a competitor though im sure he will leave the game when he feels he wont help the team. I could see him being like a Favre. He is one of the best pocket passers and since he rarely gets hit he could probably be great for a good 5 years.


----------



## Notorious

I don't want to think about when Brady retires 

But I think we'll find a suitable replacement, won't be as good as Brady but he'll be solid.


----------



## Aid

Patriots already have a suitable replacement I believe in Ryan Mallet. We'll see if he can transition into the pro game well, but whether he is good or not, it is impossible to completely replace Tom Brady.


----------



## Notorious

DAT MALLETT.


----------



## Von Doom

Skip Bayless reckons the Pats will win the Superbowl with an 18-1 record. Gee. I wonder what team he thinks will beat the Pats next season. My guess is either the Jets or the Jets.


----------



## deadman18

Dont'a Hightower gonna be a beast this season! Too bad Atlanta couldn't get him but we did get Jerrell Harris who played with Hightower at 'Bama.


----------



## Notorious

Coach B loves him apparently, when you become one of Coach B's favorites...good things always happen. Keep in mind, the last rookies that Coach B publicly praised were GRONK and Jerod Mayo. Just saying.


----------



## Von Doom

Can see Dont'a Hightower having a big impact. Similar to Von Miller's impact last season.


----------



## Notorious

Von Miller won Defensive ROY, made the Pro Bowl and was selected to All-Pro. I'd love to have that on the Pats defense.


----------



## Aid

Atlanta did trade their pick the year before to get Julio Jones. They will find out if he was worth it in a few years and if they will miss those picks they traded.


----------



## Von Doom

Made all the more impressive by a thumb injury hampering him mid-season.

If he stayed healthy for 16 games + playoffs last year, Aldon Smith would have been absolutely nowhere near him in the DROY chase. No one would have. Other than the obvious choice in Peyton Manning, he's the Bronco I'm most looking forward to seeing this coming season.

38 days by the way. Can not come quickly enough.


----------



## Notorious

Favorite Von Miller moment last season was him getting jumped by the Pats O-lineman during the playoffs.

:brady


----------



## Aid

The Broncos should have a good year because they have my boy Demaryius Thomas to catch balls from Peyton Manning. What a huge change from the triple option scheme at Tech I saw him in three years ago.


----------



## Von Doom

DeMaryius Thomas is going to have a breakout season, Champ Bailey said the other day the sky is the limit for him, and there's no stopping him becoming as good as Andre/Megatron. While it will take a lot for him to reach that level, he's still only young and this is his first injury free/lockout free pre-season. That guy is destined for the top no question.

Look for Eric Decker to have a good season too. Both would be good picks in fantasy leagues.


----------



## MrMister

Decker might have a bigger year if Thomas draws coverage.


----------



## Von Doom

MrMister said:


> Decker might have a bigger year if Thomas draws coverage.


Precisely. Either way we've got two young studs lining up at WR, Jacob Tamme who Peyton will know very well, and two TEs with great potential in Virgil Green and Julius Thomas. I'll wait until I see us against Chicago in a week or so before making a proper prediction but I'd say we're in good standing.


----------



## Aid

Manning did want the Colts to draft Decker a couple years ago, so he likes him. But don't worry too much about the first pre-season game. The starters hardly play. Week 3 of preseason is the best judge. Starters play at least 2 quarters of that game.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Worse Von Miller moment for me: Him breaking Matt Cassel's hand. 

Not that that having Cassel would have helped the Chiefs' playoff chances but it didn't help it any. I like Miller though. Guy is already a star.

I wonder how Jon Baldwin will do in KC this season? Least he hasn't got in a fight yet this offseason..


----------



## ItsWhatIdo

EFC Bronco said:


> Precisely. Either way we've got two young studs lining up at WR, Jacob Tamme who Peyton will know very well, and two TEs with great potential in Virgil Green and Julius Thomas. I'll wait until I see us against Chicago in a week or so before making a proper prediction but I'd say we're in good standing.


Peyton will make some 3rd string WR into a Pro Bowler this year. Just make sure you watch the first game to grab up whoever he starts targeting for your fantasy league.

This has helped me so many times. Anthony Gonzalez then Pierre Garcon.


----------



## Von Doom

ItsWhatIdo said:


> Peyton will make some 3rd string WR into a Pro Bowler this year. Just make sure you watch the first game to grab up whoever he starts targeting for your fantasy league.
> 
> This has helped me so many times.  Anthony Gonzalez then Pierre Garcon.


Good advice thanks. It's either gonna be DT, Decker, Caldwell or Stokley. Even if the first string only play one quarter I still can't wait to see how they look!


----------



## Notorious

So the reason Joseph Addai was cut...apparently he "quit" during his conditioning test.


----------



## Aid

Addai is done. If he can't work out for a team that mostly throws the ball, I can't imagine a running team even thinking about taking a shot with him.


----------



## Stax Classic

EFC Bronco said:


> Precisely. Either way we've got two young studs lining up at WR, Jacob Tamme who Peyton will know very well, and two TEs with great potential in Virgil Green and Julius Thomas. I'll wait until I see us against Chicago in a week or so before making a proper prediction but I'd say we're in good standing.


Virgil's great, got to know him his freshman year in college when he had the broken foot that caused him to slide to the 7th round. Great community presence too in Denver from what I've read. Green is so fast for a TE, can't imagine many others could be used on a fly sweep like Virg was in college sometimes, and his blocking is pretty good too, you don't play as TE if you can't block at his former program.


----------



## Aid

Tim Tebow and Mark Sanchez both went 1 for 7 in completions against the Jets first team defense without Revis. Obviously the defense is just really really good.


----------



## Von Doom

Chainsaw Charlie said:


> Virgil's great, got to know him his freshman year in college when he had the broken foot that caused him to slide to the 7th round. Great community presence too in Denver from what I've read. Green is so fast for a TE, can't imagine many others could be used on a fly sweep like Virg was in college sometimes, and his blocking is pretty good too, you don't play as TE if you can't block at his former program.


Glad to see a non-Broncos fan likes Virgil, really hope he lives up to his potential, could be our main tight end for years to come, hopefully he ends up at least half as good as another 7th rounder Shannon Sharpe.



Aid180 said:


> Tim Tebow and Mark Sanchez both went 1 for 7 in completions against the Jets first team defense without Revis. Obviously the defense is just really really good.


They're ESPN's number one ranked fantasy D, won't really count for much when all is said and done but they do look promising.


----------



## TKOK

didn't Peyton turn Stokely into a 1000 yard receiver when he played with the colts?

Yeah Jets defense is pretty good, only thing they are really missing is a legit pass rusher.


----------



## Von Doom

Wasn't that the season they had 3 receivers with 1000+ yards? Wayne, Harrison and I'm sure Stokley was the other one.


----------



## Humph

Inside the saints training camp


----------



## Notorious

Apparently in the Browns training camp, Weeden is the 1st string QB and not Colt.

And Braylon Edwards signed with the Seahawks. T-JAX is gonna revive his career.


----------



## Brye

WWF, do you have a twitter? And if so, do you follow the Carolina Panthers guy? The other day he literally tweeted a play by play of their training camp. :lmao


----------



## Aid

Antonio Cromartie believes he is the second best WR on the Jets and he should also play alongside Holmes. The Jets are possibly adding a "Cro-Package" on offense with Tebow at FB, Sanchez and QB, Greene at HB, and Holmes and Cromartie at WR and CB when Sanchez throws an INT and they have to tackle the interceptor.


----------



## B-Dawg

Brye said:


> WWF, do you have a twitter? And if so, do you follow the Carolina Panthers guy? The other day he literally tweeted a play by play of their training camp. :lmao


I do, but just to follow guys like Schefter and other reporters. I've got a Panthers site I go on, so that's not really necessary. www.catscratchreader.com is the site, btw.


----------



## TKOK

Aid180 said:


> Antonio Cromartie believes he is the second best WR on the Jets and he should also play alongside Holmes. The Jets are possibly adding a "Cro-Package" on offense with Tebow at FB, Sanchez and QB, Greene at HB, and Holmes and Cromartie at WR and CB when Sanchez throws an INT and they have to tackle the interceptor.


Cromartie might actually be telling the truth. I was watching Numbers Never Lie and the other 4 or 5 receivers on their rosters took a total of like 20 snaps in their careers.


----------



## Aid

TKOK! said:


> Cromartie might actually be telling the truth. I was watching Numbers Never Lie and the other 4 or 5 receivers on their rosters took a total of like 20 snaps in their careers.


Honestly, I'd give him a shot. If he can catch and back up his words, then he deserves it. Stephen Hill still needs a little bit of polish since he played in the triple option system at Georgia Tech. Plus, the bonus that he can tackle is great for a potentially turnover heavy offense.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Calvin Johnson and DeMaryius Thomas also went through the same system did they not? I always wonder how them G Tech recievers end up so damn good.


----------



## MrMister

Great athletes that fell through the cracks of the SEC is my only guess. Maybe they were both GTech homers.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Speaking of college recievers..in 3-4 years we will be talking about a guy named Dorial Green Beckham in the NFL. At least I hope so. He will probably end up busting at Mizzou. Although Jeremy Maclin came from that system.


----------



## Aid

Georgia Tech is an interesting school when it comes to WRs. I've been to a lot of Tech games over the past 8 years and what I've noticed is that the QB was really the issue for these guys. The number one receiver over the years, Johnson, Thomas, Hill, they are recruited to be a home run catch receiver. They are big, fast guys that can block and get the long deep ball. They don't get many catches in their college career because the QB has always been very weak at throwing and better at running. So a lot of the home run type guys go to Tech to be the guy at receiver. 

Athens and Atlanta are about 2 and a half hours away from each other depending on how fast you drive (note my best was an hour 50), and Atlanta is much more populated. So a lot of guys that don't want to move that far away stay in Atlanta.

Note: Johnson was at Tech right before the full switch to the triple option back when current Bill's head coach Chan Gailey coached the team.


----------



## SolidusSnake

Wow,I can't believe this thread has over 1569 pages.Beyond the definition of an "Epic" thread.

Back on topic.Kevin Elliot for the Jacksonville Jaguars is already looking like the next big standout undrafted player in training camp.


----------



## MrMister

Holy shit the Cleveland Browns were sold for more than $1 billion (we saw this coming but that price tag). Holmgren is probably done there now.


----------



## Aid

Ironic that the new Cleveland Browns owner owns part of the Steelers when the Steelers have been owning the Browns on the field for years.


----------



## Von Doom

$1Bn for the Cleveland Browns!? Fuck my mouth.


----------



## IMPULSE

there's too many teams to keep up at this point. i might have to drop indy from the steelers rotation or ignore cleavland. arizona is good forever. 

nfl teams are worth money. it's not that surprising.


----------



## TKOK

EFC Bronco said:


> $1Bn for the Cleveland Browns!? Fuck my mouth.


Imagine how much a team like the Cowboys or 49ers would be.


----------



## B-Dawg

...or 49ers? wat


----------



## TKOK

first two teams to pop into my head.


----------



## Notorious

If the Browns are worth a billion then the Pats are worth a trillion.

:brady

Was watching the full season of Hard Knocks featuring the Jets. Damn I enjoy shows like that.


----------



## TKOK

Didn't a bunch of teams turnHBO this year? Would like to see one on like the Ravens or some other good team.


----------



## Aid

The Dolphins are this year's team. So your goal of a good team is a no.


----------



## TKOK

Only person who could be entertaining is Chad Johnson. Maybe Bush.


----------



## Von Doom

Hard Knocks approached the Broncos as soon as we signed Peyton, but we turned them down obviously.


----------



## Notorious

So apparently there was a huge fight at the Pats open practice yesterday between Brandon Spikes & Nate Solder. Solder took a cheap shot at Spikes and then all hell broke loose. From what's been reported, Brady was holding Jerod Mayo back from annihilating Solder.

DAT TEAM CHEMISTRY.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Tom Brady was able to hold back Jerod Mayo? :O


----------



## Notorious

Don't doubt the Brady.

:brady


----------



## Aid

Notorious, I'm sure you've seen the camp reports talking about how it looks like Brady and Lloyd have been playing together for a long time. Now that's quick wide receiver chemistry. So who will fill out the rest of the team receivers after Welker and Lloyd?


----------



## MrMister

Is Branch still there? But what more do you need other than Welker, Lloyd, Gronk, and Hernandez? That's four legitimate threats.


----------



## Notorious

GRONK, Welker, Hernandez and Lloyd will obviously be the first 4 options for Brady.

Coach B says that Deion Branch and Jabar Gaffney will be competing to see who'll be the 3rd receiver in the depth chart after Welker & Lloyd.

Other receivers we have are Julian Edelman, Donte Stallworth and Matthew Slater. Slater & Edelman will most likely remain on special teams, as for Stallworth, wouldn't be surprised to see him cut before the season starts but if he does remain on the team, he won't get that much PT.


----------



## Von Doom

I'm happy going into the season with Decker and Thomas as our main receivers, however I'd consider us legitimate superbowl contenders if we still had Brandon Lloyd, especially if he could have replicated his form of 2010 when we as a team were shit, but he got nearly 1500 yards receiving.


----------



## Hades1313

TKOK! said:


> Only person who could be entertaining is Chad Johnson. Maybe Bush.


Yeah I'm a huge Dolphins fan, but I can't imagine Hard Knocks with them being very exciting. Unless Tannehill's wife or the cheerleaders are there a lot. I'm a little surprised they wanted to do it.


----------



## Aid

Edelman always came across to me as the cheap Walmart version of Wes Welker. He just seemed like a bad duplicate. For the Broncos, I like Decker a little more this year of the two receivers. There's no question that Thomas is the more explosive receiver, but watching the tape, Thomas has a few issues with route running. Decker is pretty good at that and could become Manning's favorite target if Decker is always where Manning expects him to be. Plus, Manning wanted Decker on the Colts before Decker was drafted by Denver.

Also Hades1313, have you seen the Miami Dolphins "Call Me Maybe" music video? I'd be ok if Hard Knocks was all that.


----------



## Notorious

Yeah I agree with Edelman being the poor man's Welker to an extent.

Welker isn't as versatile as Edelman though. Last year for the Pats, Edelman played in pretty much every game WR, safety, punt returner, kick returner, and was on the special teams defense for kickoff and punting.

And as for the Dolphins cheerleaders (Y)


----------



## Von Doom

People fancy Thomas over Decker but Decker was more consistant and more productive last season. Having said that, read this about DT's route running:

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/blog/e...le-route-tree-now-in-play-with-peyton-manning

I saw a few of the catches he made in practice earlier on today, and they're just catches you shouldn't be making, absolutely freakish reactions.


----------



## Notorious

Football in 2 days!!! :mark: :mark:

Who's playing in the HOF game? I know the Saints are but who's their opponent?


----------



## Aid

Cardinals with Kolb starting and no Wells or Williams at RB.


----------



## Notorious

Kolb 

I wanted SKELTON to be the starter.


----------



## Aid

Skelton will go in once Kolb comes out.

Also all the refs will be backup refs because of the referee lockout. Now if only the NBA had a ref lockout.


----------



## deadman18

John Skelton won just as many games as Tebow last year....


----------



## Aid

Skelton also had a lower QB rating than Tebow did last year.


----------



## Von Doom

What time is the HOF game? Can't see it on the Sky Sports


----------



## Aid

8 PM Eastern Time on NFL Network.


----------



## Hades1313

Aid180 said:


> Also Hades1313, have you seen the Miami Dolphins "Call Me Maybe" music video? I'd be ok if Hard Knocks was all that.


Yes I have. It's unfortunate that they picked such an annoying song to do, but still...hot as fuck. A Hard Knocks Cheerleader Edition sounds like an excellent idea to me.


----------



## Chrome

Aid180 said:


> Cardinals with Kolb starting and no Wells or Williams at RB.


Should've been Bears-Rams to be honest, to make up for last year's cancellation. Not a big deal, but I want to see the Cutler-Marshall connection in action.:mark:


----------



## TKOK

I think that Skelton will end up starting come sept 9,seems like he has the players behind him. Even though I don't know if Arizona will pay Kolb 10 million to sit on the bench.


----------



## Notorious

There were 2 more fights at Patriots practice yesterday. DEM PATS BE BRAWLING.

Hopefully that aggressiveness means we can be the #30 defense this year :side:


----------



## Aid

ChromeMan said:


> Should've been Bears-Rams to be honest, to make up for last year's cancellation. Not a big deal, but I want to see the Cutler-Marshall connection in action.:mark:


I know! In Madden last year I traded for Marshall as the Bears in franchise mode. The moment I saw it happen in free agency I was so happy. Finally Chicago has a number 1 receiver. They are practically a married couple in Marshall's mind, so I cannot wait to see it translate on the field.

But I guess we will have to wait. Chicago does get Denver in the first preseason matchup though.


----------



## TKOK

I'm actually looking forward to the first preseason game of the niners a little. Want to see how all these new receivers work out. If Moss is half the receiver he was in NE I'll be a very happy fan.


----------



## MrMister

All you need from him are TDs and big plays on play action.


----------



## Notorious

Moss can probably still be a legit deep ball threat at this point in his career.


----------



## Aid

If Moss can teach Crabtree to be productive on the field, then Moss is more valuable than anything.


----------



## Notorious

Football's back tomorrow

:mark:


----------



## Hades1313

Notorious said:


> Football's back tomorrow
> 
> :mark:


It's about damn time. Now if only Madden could get here a little faster. I'm really itching for it already and I gotta wait 24 more frickin days yet.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Madden dissapoints me. Play 2k5. Thats a real football game.


----------



## Hades1313

TomahawkJock said:


> Madden dissapoints me. Play 2k5. Thats a real football game.


2k5 is the best football game ever. And Madden is always disappointing, but I love football too much, so I have to buy it every year.


----------



## TKOK

I turned Alex Smith into a 5000 yard passer in madden 11 so i think it's time to update.


----------



## Von Doom

Terrible news about Andy Reid's son, Garrett, found dead at the Eagles training camp.

RIP


----------



## NBKiller

TKOK! said:


> I turned Alex Smith into a 5000 yard passer in madden 11 so i think it's time to update.


Haha I always tend to post ridiculous numbers with my QBs. To keep it realistic sometimes I'll just run on every play in a game so the passing yards don't get out of hand, e.g. Bradford surpassing Marino's record on Madden 11 in his rookie season.

Horrible news about Andy's son. RIP


----------



## MrMister

Yeah that's fucking awful. Can't even begin to imagine.


----------



## Von Doom

Are there any UK based fans on here who subscribe to gamepass? It's currently the summer holidays over here, meaning where I work is extremely busy, meaning there's a ton of overtime, meaning I could probably afford to subscribe to it. Is it worth it though?


----------



## HoHo

EFC Bronco said:


> Terrible news about Andy Reid's son, Garrett, found dead at the Eagles training camp.
> 
> RIP


Yeah heard the news this morning, at one point both of Reid's Sons were getting into trouble 4 years ago or so, and it seemed to me, that they were back on the right path.His Sons used to come to games all the time,all I have to say to the Eagles fans on this forum, and on twitter, let's go win that Super Bowl for Garrett!


----------



## Von Doom

Yeah if not Denver I'd like the Eagles to win it for Coach Reid's son.


----------



## Perfect Poster

I know it's only preseason but dammit I'm at home I guess I'm gonna watch this game. Football :mark:


----------



## Hades1313

Gonna be hard for Reid to try to put that behind him and focus on football.

I was surprised when Philbin took the Dolphins job like a week after his son died. Really tough to make a decision like that at a time like that I would think.




Perfect Poster said:


> I know it's only preseason but dammit I'm at home I guess I'm gonna watch this game. Football :mark:


lol I know right. Last year I was this excited for preseason too, but then my excitement died after a couple weeks of crappy games. Once Madden comes out and the regular season starts my life is like 90% football till February.


----------



## Hades1313

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! FOOTBALL IS ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Perfect Poster

My favorite memory from the HOF game:






Why they'd waste that play in the preseason is beyond me.


----------



## Notorious

Thomas & Sproles looking good so far.


----------



## MrMister

Saints offensive line looks sharp.


----------



## Aid

INB4 Mikey drafts Thomas after seeing the first few runs.


----------



## Notorious

That was a really good drive from the Saints.


----------



## Hades1313

Patrick Peterson is overrated. He's a great punt returner, but he's only average in coverage IMO.


----------



## Notorious

He's ok, I've only seen two full games from him.

Once against the Cowboys, one against the Niners. He did a really good job covering Dez Bryant but Michael Crabtree destroyed him.


----------



## HoHo

Cardinals defense didn't get the memo, the Saints are very fucking deep at Running Back,lol.


----------



## Notorious

Kolb's first pass is a pick.

SKELTON time.


----------



## Perfect Poster

Nice start Kolb...


----------



## MrMister

God Kevin Kolb. I really wish he was still in Philly lol.


----------



## Brye

Hoping Beanie Wells can survive this game without getting hurt.


----------



## Hades1313

What the fuck was Kolb looking at?


----------



## Aid

Brye said:


> Hoping Beanie Wells can survive this game without getting hurt.


Wells isn't playing because he still isn't recovered from his season ending knee injury. Ryan Williams isn't playing either.


----------



## MrMister

It would be 14-0 in a real game. Fuck you preseason you tease.


----------



## HoHo

Thank God we got rid of him in Philly,lol.


----------



## Notorious

How did Kolb get that contract?


----------



## Hades1313

Notorious said:


> How did Kolb get that contract?


People believed the hype. That's why I wasn't too upset when the Fins didn't sign Flynn. Too much hype, not enough playing time to pay a guy that much $$.


----------



## Aid

Kolb just ruined any chance for backups with one or two good starts to ever get big contracts from new teams ever again.


----------



## Perfect Poster

And now Kolb goes down.


----------



## Hades1313

Aid180 said:


> Kolb just ruined any chance for backups with one or two good starts to ever get big contracts from new teams ever again.


Yeah between that and the rookie wage scale there's just no point in paying an unproven free agent QB that much money. Hell the Fins are paying their punter more than they are paying Tannehill.


----------



## Aid

There can't possibly be a bounty program now. The Saints would pay to keep Kolb in the game. :side:


----------



## MrMister

^^lol

Kolb sucks and he's made of glass. He'll be out of the league by next year I'm thinking.


----------



## Notorious

LOL at that sack celebration.


----------



## Hades1313

LMAO he did the Carlton


----------



## HoHo

Rib contusion for Kolb, oh boy...Larry you'll never get anywhere in Arizona, unless they get a top QB in the draft!


----------



## NBKiller

Just make John Skelton the starter goddammit.


----------



## Aid

ho ho inc said:


> Rib contusion for Kolb, oh boy...Larry you'll never get anywhere in Arizona, unless they get a top QB in the draft!


"Suck Starkly for Barkley" doesn't quite have the same ring as "Suck for Luck".


----------



## Hades1313

Aid180 said:


> "Suck Starkly for Barkley" doesn't quite have the same ring as "Suck for Luck".


No it does not.


----------



## Hades1313

Is it a requirement for female sideline reporters to be hot or something?


----------



## Stax Classic

Would anyone pay attention to Tony Siragusa in drag?


----------



## MrMister

Owens is visiting Seattle. Here's another WR that TJax can resurrect.


----------



## B-Dawg

Highly doubt he signs there. They've had a carousel of washed up receivers come through Seattle this offseason.


----------



## Notorious

T-JAX gonna revive T.O. and Braylon Edwards' careers.


----------



## Irish Jet

Just watching Curtis Martin's HOF speech now. Wow. What a legend he truly is to come through what he did, his mother too, incredible determination and persistence especially considering he didn't even like football! I'd heard that story about him having a gun held to him before but I thought it was bs.


----------



## Genesis 1.0

Dunno if anyone's bothered with this:

http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/8238319/sources-jonathan-vilma-suspension-reduced-withdraws-civil-suit

So Goodell is willing to cut a deal with Vilma (reduce his suspension from a year to 8 games) if he drops the suit? Even though it has very justifiable merits legally & PR wise, if they actually go through with it, it just adds more fuel to the conspiracy theorists.

Seems like a payoff, hush money.:theo


----------



## TKOK

Feels good to have football back.


----------



## Aid

Justin Blackmon is ending his holdout and will report to camp tomorrow. The Jags will finally get their number one pick signed.


----------



## Hades1313

Aid180 said:


> Justin Blackmon is ending his holdout and will report to camp tomorrow. The Jags will finally get their number one pick signed.


Now they need to get MJD signed. Cuz he's a lot more important to them than Blackmon.


----------



## Von Doom

TKOK! said:


> Feels good to have football back.


Very true.


----------



## Aid

> LM: #Bears QB Jay Cutler rifles TD pass to Brandon Marshall in red zone drill.


:mark: I can't wait to see it in a game.


----------



## Von Doom

Huge brawl at Jets camp.

lolJets.


----------



## Notorious

That's been happening every day at Patriots camp.


----------



## Von Doom

Apparently it sent photographers and journalists flying to try and get out of the way, and got dangerously close to the fans.


----------



## Aid

It was between RB Joe McKnight and the runninckback coach's kid who is playing safety.


----------



## Hades1313

EFC Bronco said:


> Huge brawl at Jets camp.
> 
> lolJets.


I predicted the Jets would fall apart, but I figured at least it would be sometime during the season. Not before preseason even started.


----------



## chronoxiong

Lol at the Jets. What attention whores!


----------



## Von Doom

Anyone else got visions of Tebow parting the players as if they were the Red Sea?

OK I know it was Rex Ryan who separated them, but I'm not the only one who thought it!


----------



## Chrome

D'Anton Lynn(the safety) vs Joe McKnight, in a steel cage loser gets cut match. Rex Ryan special guest referee. Live on pay-per-view. Call your cable or satellite provider and order now!


----------



## Aid

ChromeMan said:


> D'Anton Lynn(the safety) vs Joe McKnight, in a steel cage loser gets cut match. Rex Ryan special guest referee. Live on pay-per-view. Call your cable or satellite provider and order now!


The Main Event Tim Tebow vs. Mark Sanchez in a 3 Stages of Hell Match. Book it.


----------



## TKOK

Aid180 said:


> The Main Event Tim Tebow vs. Mark Sanchez in a 3 Stages of Hell Heaven Match. Book it.


fixed it for you.


----------



## Notorious

Santonio Holmes has to be the special guest ref of the Tebow/Sanchez match.


----------



## Chrome

And since we're on the topic of Tebow, apparently if Boomer Esiason was running the Jets front office he'd cut Tebow. 

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/football/jets/boomer-esiason-boom-tim-tebow-article-1.1130378?localLinksEnabled=false

Tebow has to be the most polarizing athlete in sports.


----------



## Hades1313

Boomer Esiason is pretty much an idiot, so his opinion doesn't really matter to me.


----------



## Magic

pretty sure fights aren't exactly uncommon between the teams' offenses and defenses.


----------



## NBKiller

I sent Boomer a link on Twitter to the video with Tebow's TD pass to Thomas against Pittsburgh. 

I think it's dumb to say Tebow should be cut. Tebow can be a decent backup IMO, and for all we know the wildcat could be pretty effective for them this season. Not to mention PUNT PROTECTION.


----------



## Aid

Give Tebow a spread option offense with two good runningbacks, a deep threat WR, and a good blocking TE and he can be really successful. Tebow has an arm, his biggest issue is accuracy on the short passes. He may not be the prototypical QB, but he's 250 lbs. and can run the ball really well. On any team not willing to change to that, Tebow's a solid backup and special team player. 

I don't think the Jets will ever switch to an offense like that though.


----------



## Hades1313

Aid180 said:


> Give Tebow a spread option offense with two good runningbacks, a deep threat WR, and a good blocking TE and he can be really successful. Tebow has an arm, his biggest issue is accuracy on the short passes. He may not be the prototypical QB, but he's 250 lbs. and can run the ball really well. On any team not willing to change to that, Tebow's a solid backup and special team player.


Completely agree with this. I think he gets more shit than he deserves mainly cuz most of the "analysts" on TV are former players, who honestly I don't think understand the game as well as you would think. Half of them are dumb as shit to begin with. And many of them are so full of themselves they can't think clearly (Schlereth comes to mind).

Tebow can be successful but you have to build the offense completely around him. And you need to have a backup QB that has the same skill-set he does.



Aid180 said:


> I don't think the Jets will ever switch to an offense like that though.


I think it's possible because I think Rex Ryan won't last the season and Sparano will take over. He would be willing to do that, but I don't know if their GM would be. I think it's possible to build a successful offense around a QB like Tebow, but it will take a few years to implement and perfect and teams aren't willing to wait a few years anymore.


----------



## Aid

Hades1313 said:


> Completely agree with this. I think he gets more shit than he deserves mainly cuz most of the "analysts" on TV are former players, who honestly I don't think understand the game as well as you would think. Half of them are dumb as shit to begin with. And many of them are so full of themselves they can't think clearly (Schlereth comes to mind).
> 
> Tebow can be successful but you have to build the offense completely around him. And you need to have a backup QB that has the same skill-set he does.
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's possible because I think Rex Ryan won't last the season and Sparano will take over. He would be willing to do that, but I don't know if their GM would be. I think it's possible to build a successful offense around a QB like Tebow, but it will take a few years to implement and perfect and teams aren't willing to wait a few years anymore.


I also think that the Jets can build around Tebow if they wanted to. The Jets have a good defense that can hold up, they have Stephen Hill, a deep threat WR who played in the triple option system at Georgia Tech that saw him block a lot and catch a lot of deep passes. Then they have Keller, who can be a decent security blanket for QBs and a blocker. All they really need to do is upgrade the running backs. A scat back like Sproles or Best that can run in open field and a power back like Michael Turner, Mike Tolbert, or Mark Ingram can fill the other spot. Using spread option formations and flexbone formations can add a lot of possibilities to a pass happy NFL era. 

Tebow has shown that he can win, just not by the most typical means. Football is a team game first, and if a Tebow team can build around a fullback like QB, then they can win games. 

As for Rex Ryan, he is a defensive mastermind and is a huge asset for any team in that department. If the Jets don't make the playoffs this year, he could be gone. And you are right about Sparano, he utilized the Wildcat well in his first few years. He can build around Tebow if it comes to that.


----------



## MrMister

A team should run the T or the Wishbone with Tebow. Could be hilariously effective.


----------



## TomahawkJock

The Chiefs have all the weapons to make a Tebow offense work.. :side:


----------



## Aid

TomahawkJock said:


> The Chiefs have all the weapons to make a Tebow offense work.. :side:


They really do. Especially with Charles and Hillis at RB. Would you want him and a spread offense in Kansas City?


----------



## MrMister

You're probably not wrong. Charles, Hillis, McCluster?, Tebow. There's a T formation or Wishbone right there. Bowe on the outside, that Tongan TE as well. Tongans are badass by default.


----------



## TomahawkJock

It would be a beast offense. I don't really like Tebow but if he won games in KC, Id probably start to like him..


----------



## Von Doom

I'm surprised we haven't seen any crazy shit like this...






...since Tebow has been in the NFL. Fuck the traditional Read Option, MORE TRICK PLAYS DAMMIT.


----------



## Aid

The Chiefs are just two years removed from having the best rushing offense in the NFL. Chiefs with Tebow could be a force in a generally weaker AFC West. 

Plus, as Skip Bayless says, "All he does is win!"


----------



## NBKiller

Forget Tebow, this is the year of T.O!

:terry

I didn't see him finding a team, but alas.


----------



## TomahawkJock

A Tebow run offense would be great in KC..Hillis and Tebow pounding the ball then McCluster and Charles changing up the pace. Then Bowe and Baldwin deep down the field for playactions..shit. I want it to happen now.


----------



## Hades1313

Two things...

1. Shouldn't we have a new thread now that it's not offseason time anymore?

2. I know it still may be a little early, but what are everybody's Super Bowl predictions?

Right now I'm thinking... Packers over Patriots

I hate to put the Pats in the SB, but I don't see any other team in the AFC that jumps out at me right now. NFC is a little tougher as I could see a number of teams in the SB... Packers, Bears, Eagles, Saints, 49ers, Giants but I have to go with the Pack just because IMO their offense should be the best and it's an offensive league now.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Texans vs Packers..


----------



## Notorious

Oh god no. Please not the Texans. Not the Texans. Please god no.


----------



## TomahawkJock

They got talent bro..they have to make the SB sooner or later in their history.


----------



## Hades1313

I don't think the Texans will be very good this year. They lost a bunch of good players and Andre Johnson keeps getting hurt. In fact he's hurt right now I believe.


----------



## Notorious

No they don't. I prefer them to not make the playoffs.


----------



## TomahawkJock

People are overeacting to the loss of Williams IMO. They still have a great defense. My biggest concern is the loss of Winston..who just happened to go to KC..:cool2


----------



## MrMister

I might just pick the Titans to rise up and take the AFC South. That hinges on if Britt can comeback from that awful knee injury and if Locker is starting. I'm not huge on Locker but I think he's better than an old washed up Hasselbeck. Indy is way down and the Jags' offense is the worst in the league most likely. Sure the Texans are good, but they're pretty beatable.

So yeah, if Britt comes back to form and Locker doesn't totally shit the bed, that can open stuff up for CJ, which would bring about his resurgence.


----------



## Von Doom

Didn't Mario Williams miss something stupid like 11 games last year? They won't miss him. The Texans will get to the AFC Championship game I think, maybe just coming up short against the Broncos


----------



## TomahawkJock

Anyone think the Bills can make the playoffs if everything comes together for them? I do.


----------



## MrMister

Yeah I like the Bills this year quite a bit. Maybe this is the year CJ Spiller does something. Maybe Fitzpatrick can put a full season together. Maybe that defense can get to the QB. 9-7 and a Wild Card berth isn't out of the question at all.

Their schedule isn't that hard either.


----------



## B-Dawg

Texans also traded away Demeco Ryans, btw. They'll still be very good, though.


----------



## Aid

The Texans actually lost their defensive leaders in Demarco Ryans and Mario Williams. That'll be hard to replace. Schaub and Johnson haven't exactly been injury free in the past few years either. Call me skeptical. I can see them winning the division, but I can't see them going all the way. 10-6 is my guess.

Bills I think will flop after a solid start. Good defensive improvements, but I don't think Fred Jackson and Ryan Fitzpatrick are long term starters. 7-9 for them with a lot of competitive games.

I'll go with Patriots vs. Eagles in the Superbowl with Ravens vs. Bears (you can probably figure out why) as my backup pick.


----------



## Hades1313

TomahawkJock said:


> People are overeacting to the loss of Williams IMO. They still have a great defense. My biggest concern is the loss of Winston..who just happened to go to KC..:cool2


They lost Williams, Winston, and Demeco Ryans. I agree Winston is the biggest loss there, but I worry about a team losing 2 starting LBs in one offseason. And they didn't really replace them either IMO. Not sold on Mercilus and I don't think they even signed anyone to replace Winston did they?

Yeah I was hoping the Fins would get Winston, but it worked out in the end since Jonathan Martin was still there for them in the 2nd round and I love him.



TomahawkJock said:


> Anyone think the Bills can make the playoffs if everything comes together for them? I do.


Their defense should be better, but IMO it's all on Fitzpatrick. If he plays like he did early last season they can definitely make the playoffs. If he plays like the last half of last year they don't stand a chance. Especially not against the Pats.


----------



## TomahawkJock

If Fitzpatrick can play good all year then the Bills have a shot. I'm still hoping Tebow gets traded to KC mid-season after Pioli realizes Cassel isn't all that great..

This is Cassel's make or break year.


----------



## Hades1313

TomahawkJock said:


> If Fitzpatrick can play good all year then the Bills have a shot. I'm still hoping Tebow gets traded to KC mid-season after Pioli realizes Cassel isn't all that great..
> 
> This is Cassel's make or break year.


Completely agree on that. KC has plenty of talent and I like Romeo a lot more than Haley. Cassel has to deliver or he's gone.


----------



## TomahawkJock

I'm frustrated Aid brought up Tebow. Now for some reason I desperately want Tebow on the Chiefs to run that spread.


----------



## B-Dawg

^ Only person to ever want Tim Tebow as their starting QB...


----------



## TomahawkJock

With the weapons KC has, it would work pretty well.


----------



## MrMister

If I was a Jax fan, I'd want Tebow too. But I'd also want anyone other than Gabbert.


----------



## Von Doom

WWF said:


> ^ Only person to ever want Tim Tebow as their starting QB...


You haven't visited any broncos forums lately, have you?

People on there seriously bitching about Manning, saying such mind-numbingly asinine things as "Manning will not get the Broncos past a .500 record" but then going on to say Tebow would have won us the fucking Superbowl. I mean I know Manning is no TJax, but .500!? C'MON MAN!


----------



## Notorious

MrMister said:


> If I was a Jax fan, I'd want Tebow too. But I'd also want anyone other than Gabbert.


At least Gabbert cut his hair. That's gotta make him a better QB? Right? :side:


----------



## Aid

TomahawkJock said:


> I'm frustrated Aid brought up Tebow. Now for some reason I desperately want Tebow on the Chiefs to run that spread.


It's the power of potential. It always looks good on paper. Would a Tebow plus offense be interesting to see? Absolutely. The NFL needs more variety in offenses. It seems they all want to get a big passer to throw deep passes on every other down and hope to win. It's hard to do passing better than what Green Bay, New Orleans, and New England already do. 

We will be seeing some new offensive looks this season though. Washington will be using a Baylor-influenced Pistol formation offense. Tennessee will be using a zone blocking plus bootleg pass offense, Jets will be using whatever they want until they figure it out. Personally, I'm hoping they borrow Michigan's 2011 2 QB formation and have Tebow and Sanchez on the field at the same time.

Until then, sorry I hyped you up.  

Watching a lot of Georgia Tech games has given me the ability to evaluate a lot of the pros and cons of the triple option.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Gabbert looks like a tard with his long hair. I don't remember him having it that long in Mizzou.


----------



## Notorious

Anyone watching Hard Knocks?

Gotta admit, I don't think this one will be as good as the Jets one with Rex Ryan.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Braylon is on Dolphins?


----------



## Notorious

Nah Braylon is in Seattle playing with T-JAX DA GAWD.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Braylon says to call Rex Ryan...what an idiot. No wonder he didn't get signed.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Johnson is the best personality ever.


----------



## Notorious

LOL at the idiotic Dolphins homer who said Tannehill will lead them to the Super Bowl in a minimum 2 years.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Les Brown has a HOT GF for being such a no-name player.


----------



## DH

Ravens will win the Super Bowl (sadly). They can't keep winning playoff games every year but falling short. Doesn't even matter who the NFC team is, will most likely be the Saints but we'll see I guess. 

Also, Titans winning the South all depends on how they start the year. There's a great chance they could start 0-4 so they'll have to avoid that or somehow come back from that, but if they do start 0-4 the Texans most likely have the division locked. We'll see though, reports from camp say that CJ2K looks like he's returned to form but idk. I can see him rushing for 1300 yards but being somewhat inconsistent. The defense is also going to hurt badly without Cortland Finnegan so everything really depends on how the young corners play. Not that there's a lot of good receivers in the South anyway but meh.


----------



## Magic

Saints make a superbowl? After the horrid offseason they went through? And in a season where they don't have Payton? I see you've started trolling as well, DH. :bron2


----------



## TomahawkJock

Johnson is BUILT for this show.


----------



## B-Dawg

I don't think there's a thing such as 2,000 yard form.


----------



## DH

SIMBA said:


> Saints make a superbowl? After the horrid offseason they went through? And in a season where they don't have Payton? I see you've started trolling as well, DH. :bron2


So you admit you troll. Reported to MR. 

And idk @ Saints, I feel like it's gonna be a Katrina-esque situation again where people feel sorry for them ... not sure why they would in this case but people are stupid so I mean. I'm still trying to forget the Saints being carried to a Super Bowl by the Katrina refs. Ugh.


----------



## TKOK

Johnson is easily the best part of this show.


----------



## Notorious

I enjoyed Hard Knocks.

Chad Johnson is the star of the show just as I expected.

And the Dolphins cheerleaders :datass


----------



## TomahawkJock

Garrard listed as #1 on Depth Chart? Little surprising. I enjoyed the little feel good story of Les Brown. Boy he cant block worth a shit though.


----------



## Notorious

I thought Moore would be #1 and Garrard #2.


----------



## TomahawkJock

Same.


----------



## Magic

DH said:


> So you admit you troll. Reported to MR.
> 
> And idk @ Saints, I feel like it's gonna be a Katrina-esque situation again where people feel sorry for them ... not sure why they would in this case but people are stupid so I mean. I'm still trying to forget the Saints being carried to a Super Bowl by the Katrina refs. Ugh.


I don't troll. never have and never will. when I said "you've started trolling as well" I meant as well as all those other ......s that troll in the sports section. you know, like WWF.


----------



## DH

SIMBA said:


> I don't troll. never have and never will. when I said "you've started trolling as well" I meant as well as all those other ......s that troll in the sports section. you know, like WWF.


WWF is quite the ****, I can't argue this. I'll have to retract this statement when CAM wins a Superbowl soon but whatever.


----------



## MrMister

Expect the SEASON thread on Thursday. Or not. Might finally sticky NBA with the Olympics ending soon.:side:


----------



## Magic

just make it now. or I will. I HAVE THE POWER. dont have the power to sticky it though.


----------



## MrMister

Nah Thursday is when games actually start being cranked out.


----------



## B-Dawg

DH said:


> WWF is quite the ****, I can't argue this. I'll have to retract this statement when CAM wins a Superbowl soon but whatever.


*****, you're the one who drew a penis ejaculating on my house. I STILL REMEMBER.


----------



## B-Dawg

Watching Hard Knocks atm, and it appears as if Garrard is the whitest black man on the planet. Even fuckin' a white bitch.


----------



## TKOK

if you pause call of duty, that's the fucking one.


----------



## TomahawkJock

I feel like a cheetah...I feel black.


----------

